# PARIS | Projects & Construction



## Manuel

bnmaddict said:


> :weird:



Check out metropolitan and your proper posts on the this thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=330430&page=3

Anything to say to your defence?


----------



## brunob

knock it off, you lot.


----------



## Tricky

any pics of that 400m+ tower planned for Paris??


----------



## Mac

Jue said:


> France's economy isn't in a mess. Yes, the government is trying to improve it, and stubborn unions want to maintain high unemployment, but that means little. France has been outperforming both the UK and Germany recently.


 :weirdo: 

Obviously you dont read the economic reports that the rest of the world do...


----------



## thoju75

del


----------



## Cyril

Allez +2%, qui dit mieux ? 

=> Back to the topic PLEASE !!!


----------



## pedang

impressive projects


----------



## Metropolitan

What about the Tour du Palais de Justice in Paris 13th arrondissement ?

I've read somewhere it was a proposed building of 115 meters (380 feet) of height. Does anyone have informations about this ?

As for the renovation of the Flatotel tower in the Front de Seine, I guess it should remain 98 meters, right ?


----------



## Mac

thoju75 said:


> Frances economy is still positive(+2% in 2005)


1.4% actually.


----------



## source26

bon projets...


----------



## Mosaic

Paris's skyline is one of the best in western Europe.


----------



## bnmaddict

Manuel said:


> Check out metropolitan and your proper posts on the this thread
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=330430&page=3
> 
> Anything to say to your defence?


Yes: "I don't understand what you're talking about."


----------



## Sanchez

who is going to occupy these new buildings? seems pointless considering your economy is clearly failing compared to london and frankfurt


----------



## Metropolitan

bnmaddict said:


> Yes: "I don't understand what you're talking about."


I also fail to see what's Manuel's point. Except to tell us that he despises us both, but I'm starting to get used to it.


----------



## Cyril

Buitoni, Bonne Maman, Flodor, Paté Henaff, Kanterbrau brands will


----------



## Metropolitan

Sanchez said:


> who is going to occupy these new buildings? seems pointless considering your economy is clearly failing compared to london and frankfurt


La Défense 2015 project is probably important in terms of height, but at the scale of the agglomeration, it's certainly less in terms of offices areas being built. There are currently real seas of lowrise office buildings which are created a bit everywhere in Paris area. As much in the inner suburbs : Seine-Arche (Nanterre), Val de Seine (Boulogne/Issy), Levallois-Perret, Plaine-St-Denis ; then in the outer suburbs : CDG airport area, Saint-Quentin, Marne-la-Vallée, Cergy...

Remember you're talking about a 10 million people city. We have certainly rioting youngsters, and demonstrating unions, but there's still an economy to sustain. Seriously, there's not much trouble when it goes about offices demand in Paris area. The sole question would be if La Défense 2015 would be competitive compared with other business districts. However, La Défense has always been attractive for companies due to its visibility. Knowing the business district will be vastly improved in terms of services and esthetics (circular ring being re-arranged into an urban avenue, greeneries being vastly developped, cinema multiplex and concert halls being built, and of course taller towers to be built, etc...) there are strong reasons to believe LD visibility and attractiveness can only increase with the project.


----------



## Manuel

Metropolitan said:


> I also fail to see what's Manuel's point. Except to tell us that he despises us both, but I'm starting to get used to it.


I was pointing at you two polluting threads in the french forums and then complaining about ppl obsession with London. Funny enough to be reported here.

Dont try to drag Bnmaddict with you Met. Why should we despise him? he's acting normal with sound ideas, interesting and relevant comments.

But you're totally right to say this is not the topic of this thread.


----------



## rocky

Sanchez said:


> who is going to occupy these new buildings? seems pointless considering your economy is clearly failing compared to london and frankfurt


hail to anti french propaganda


----------



## brisavoine

Manuel said:


> Ile De France has performed even more badly than the rest of France in the last decade.
> London has outperformed almost consistently the UK growth rate during the same period, peaking at 5-6% a year.
> The growth trajectory of the 2 capital cities has diverged sharply.


I don't understand this need by some people to always belittle Paris and everything French. To move beyond clichés, let's have a look at hard figures. According to the French national statistics office, Paris metropolitan area's total output (measured as GDP) registered 1.31% growth per annum between 2000 and 2003 (the last year available). According to Greater London Authority, in the same time period (2000-2003) Greater London's total output (measured as GVA, a measure identical to GDP) registered a 0.55% growth per annum. 

Even if we skew the numbers in favor of London by including London's booming years of the late 1990s, there appears to be no particular discrepancy between both metropolises: Paris's output between 1997-2003 had a growth rate of 2.76% per annum, whereas London's output growth rate during the same time period was 2.95% per annum. The best year for Greater London was 2000 with 5.97% growth compared to previous year. For Paris metropolitan area the best year was 1999 with 5.58% growth compared to previous year. On the other hand, Greater London experienced recession from the fourth quarter of 2001 to the first quarter of 2003, whereas Paris experienced no recession. The worst year in Paris metropolitan area was 2003 with only 0.53% growth, whereas the worst year in Greater London was in 2002 with negative growth of -0.81%.

So the figures show that this idea of London outperforming Paris is simply a myth, albeit a widespread one, like so many other urban myths. Now let's stop belittling Paris and get back to Paris skyscrapers projects please.


----------



## Sanchez

and where are you getting those figures from?


----------



## Cyril

[I don't want to make biassed statements but comparing Ile de France with Greater London is irrelevant. London's economy spreads far beyond the M25. Either you should compare The Greater Paris with the Greater London, or you should compare Ile de France with South East imo.]


----------



## Sanchez

very good point, http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/northamptonshire/3852867.stm
the london metropolis swallows the entire south east of the UK, wheras paris is confined by countryside


----------



## Manuel

[@Brisavoine
I've checked the GVA growth for GL. At current price, between 1995 and 2003, GL GVA grew by 66%. Can you link me to the IDF figures, please.]


----------



## brisavoine

Cyril said:


> [I don't want to make biassed statements but comparing Ile de France with Greater London is irrelevant. London's economy spreads far beyond the M25. Either you should compare The Greater Paris with the Greater London, or you should compare Ile de France with South East imo.]


Ok, so when you don't like figures, you accuse them of being meaningless. That's facile! South East of England is much larger than Ile de France FYI. It would be great to have aggregated figures for Greater London and neighboring counties, but these figures simply don't exist. In any case, even if we aggregated neighboring counties, there's no way that these counties could be booming so much as to significantly increase London's output growth rate. There would need to be a totally unrealistic 10% growth or more in places like Surrey or Berkshire to signicantly change the figures I gave above. So your criticism is moot.


----------



## bnmaddict

brisavoine said:


> I don't understand this need by some people to always belittle Paris and everything French. To move beyond clichés, let's have a look at hard figures. According to the French national statistics office, Paris metropolitan area's total output (measured as GDP) registered 1.31% growth per annum between 2000 and 2003 (the last year available). According to Greater London Authority, in the same time period (2000-2003) Greater London's total output (measured as GVA, a measure identical to GDP) registered a 0.55% growth per annum.
> 
> Even if we skew the numbers in favor of London by including London's booming years of the late 1990s, there appears to be no particular discrepancy between both metropolises: Paris's output between 1997-2003 had a growth rate of 2.76% per annum, whereas London's output growth rate during the same time period was 2.95% per annum. The best year for Greater London was 2000 with 5.97% growth compared to previous year. For Paris metropolitan area the best year was 1999 with 5.58% growth compared to previous year. On the other hand, Greater London experienced recession from the fourth quarter of 2001 to the first quarter of 2003, whereas Paris experienced no recession. The worst year in Paris metropolitan area was 2003 with only 0.53% growth, whereas the worst year in Greater London was in 2002 with negative growth of -0.81%.
> 
> So the figures show that this idea of London outperforming Paris is simply a myth, albeit a widespread one, like so many other urban myths. Now let's stop belittling Paris and get back to Paris skyscrapers projects please.


Source please???


----------



## brisavoine

Manuel said:


> I've checked and the GL figures are correct. Can you link me to the IDF figures, please.]


The IDF figures can be found here: http://www.insee.fr/fr/ffc/docs_ffc/PIB_reg.xls


----------



## Manuel

brisavoine said:


> Ok, so when you don't like figures, you accuse them of being meaningless. That's facile! South East of England is much larger than Ile de France FYI. It would be great to have aggregated figures for Greater London and neighboring counties, but these figures simply don't exist. In any case, even if we aggregated neighboring counties, there's no way that these counties could be booming so much as to significantly increase London's output growth rate. There would need to be a totally unrealistic 10% growth or more in places like Surrey or Berkshire to signicantly change the figures I gave above. So your criticism is moot.


I'm checking the 95-03 growth rate for the restrictive London metro in my database...hold on


----------



## bnmaddict

Cyril said:


> [I don't want to make biassed statements but comparing Ile de France with Greater London is irrelevant. London's economy spreads far beyond the M25. Either you should compare The Greater Paris with the Greater London, or you should compare Ile de France with South East imo.]


You're already biased, Cyril... Perhaps you're spending too much time listening to Manuel's propaganda!


----------



## Cyril

roooooo..nein! let's just compare what is comparable, that's all  Manuel and brisavoine back up their posts with actual figures, all this is interesting finally. BUT that's not the topic of the thread. We'll have to clean this stuff away later


----------



## Manuel

Between 95 and 03, Greater London grew by 65.6% and the rest of the metro area (GEMACA) grew by 67%, bringing the total growth at 66%


----------



## Manuel

Well, IDF just grew by 35% in the same period using the same criteria.

For those interested, here is the link to the UK regional figures.
http://www.statistics.gov.uk/pdfdir/lgva1205.pdf


----------



## brisavoine

Manuel said:


> Between 95 and 03, Greater London grew by 65.6% and the rest of the metro area (GEMACA) grew by 67%, bringing the total growth at 66%


You figures are wrong I'm afraid. Greater London didn't grow by 65.6% between 95 and 2003. That would mean 6.5% growth rate per annum (8th root of 1.656 = 1.065), which is totally impossible and contradicting Greater London Authority figures (GLA figures for 95-03 are 2.93% per annum).

The reason for your error is because you compared output at current basic prices (i.e. you forgot to deflate inflation), whereas comparisons ought to be made at constant price (after inflation is deflated).


----------



## FabriFlorence

London Vs Paris... I've ever liked this battle!


----------



## brisavoine

FabriFlorence said:


> London Vs Paris... I've ever liked this battle!


It's not a "battle", FabriFlorence, it's just presenting real figures and debunking bogus data and myths. Aren't you fed up with always reading people who write about subjects they have little knowledge of?


----------



## eklips

Very interesting, now what about those project, does anybody have anything to say about them?


----------



## Metropolitan

brisavoine said:


> You figures are wrong I'm afraid. Greater London didn't grow by 65.6% between 95 and 2003. That would mean 6.5% growth rate per annum (8th root of 1.656 = 1.065), which is totally impossible and contradicting Greater London Authority figures (GLA figures for 95-03 are 2.93% per annum).


2.93% annual growth from 1995 to 2003 makes 26% total growth.


Anyway, why all threads about Paris have to be polluted with London fans ? Seriously, are London supporters jealous of Paris or what ? London is a great city, there's absolutely no reason for London fans to behave as if they had an inferiority complex towards Paris. After all, there's no Parisian constantly polluting London's threads so why the opposite is always nearly mechanically true ?


----------



## rocky

Metropolitan said:


> Anyway, why all threads about Paris have to be polluted with London fans ? Seriously, are London supporters jealous of Paris or what ? London is a great city, we all know it, there's absolutely no reason for London fans to behave as if they had an inferiority complex towards Paris. After all, there's no Parisian constantly polluting London's threads so why the opposite is always nearly mechanically true ?




Anyway, why all threads about Paris have to be polluted with London fans ?


----------



## BMXican

are there renderings showing the axa tower after renovation? 

60 meter height increase is impressive...


----------



## Cyril

New AXA tower rendering after renovation:


----------



## BMXican

omg! that's cool. I like it, it looks like a completely new building. and 220m is a very good height.


----------



## Mekky II

Manuel said:


> Since when?
> 2005 GDP growth:
> France : 1.2%
> UK : 1.8%


C'est sur le long terme qu'il faut voir Manuel, les réserves de pétrole du Royaume-Uni apparemment arrivent à la fin, et comme on dit "on a pas de pétrole, mais on a des idées".  Parcontre il est temps d'engrosser une femme pour faire augmenter la population française manuel, car dans le futur, cela remettra les pendules a l'heure (etant donné que la démographie française a jamais suivie celle d'europe) avec l'angleterre et l'allemagne  Sur ceux, je te souhaite de continuer tes doux reves feminins et économico-organismiques


----------



## london lad

Who gives a shit who has the higher GDP etc- This is a thread about Paris skyscrapers not a 'my economy is bigger than your economy' bullshit.

Leave your bickering for elsewhere


----------



## brisavoine

I think the reason why all this started was that some users (Manuel and Sanchez essentially) said there was no reason to build all these skyscrapers in Paris because, supposedly, the Paris economy is so weak, whereas the London economy is far outperforming Paris. This has been proven to be wrong, now let's move back to the real topic of this thread, i.e. skyscraper projects in Greater Paris. Someone please move all the off-topic economic discussion to a proper thread. Thank you.


----------



## Metropolitan

So, I was wondering, does anyone has informations about the new tower of 115 meters which should host the new Judicial Court (Palais de Justice) in the 13th arrondissement ?


----------



## London

Mekky II said:


> Economy of France does actually better that the one of UK, so why not ? Also, french companies were never so high in the CAC40 and never had to much profits and funds, so they invest a little...


Actually the Uk's economy is far sturdier than that of France's (hence the UK's global rank). Nonetheless, France's economy isnt in such a mess, but its easy to overrate a country much loved by all.


----------



## BMXican

boring... :sleepy: 



it would be nice to see some renderings of all the new projects in paris. it has been very quiet on that front for years and now there is a knowledge deficit. I don't even know, how the two big towers under construction look like...


----------



## brunob

Take a peek at the french forum :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=322474
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=253385


----------



## brisavoine

Copy and paste the pictures here, rather than linking people to the French forum. There are unfortunately many people who do not read French. Otherwise, I was wondering if anyone knows when and by whom the 200 meters Jean Nouvel skyscraper in La Défense will be approved. I listed it as something proposed, but I have no information about when it's due to be examined and approved. It's not even within the offfical perimeter of La Défense, is it?


----------



## Thorstein

*PARIS: Projects under construction*

Both are in La Défense
Both are 180 meters


Here you have a picture of T1:










For the moment, it's like this










Here you have a picture of Tour Granite ("Société Générale" 3)










For the moment, it's like that


----------



## Thorstein

*Some projects in La Defense:*

*PROJECT 1: AXA TOWER's Renovation*

Now (159 meters): 










Proposed projects




















*The chosen project (edit: 225,11 meters - confirmed):*


















You can see another render previously on this thread.
Thanks to bnmaddict and paris-skyscrapers for the pictures.

*PROJECT 2: ... and the magical mystery project by Jean Nouvel (approx. 200 meters): *

still in La Défense


















first photo taken on Jean Nouvel's website + thanks to bnmaddict for the second photo. Actually Jean Nouvel also spoke about a 300 meters tower in La Défense, on the radio, but we don't know yet if it is related to this tower or another...

*PROJECT in Levallois-Perret (165 meters):*

This city is between La Défense and Paris, near the Seine.


----------



## Madman

Very cool projects...even though i am London biased i'm up for any skyscrapers in paris afterall in like 2 yrs its going to be 2hr30min from my doorstep.  Realistically though what is the chance of these towers getting built (esp as many parisian firms like london seem to prefer their space closer to the ground)?


----------



## Cyril

Thorstein said:


> first photo taken on Jean Nouvel's website + thanks to bnmaddict for the second photo. *This tower has been confirmed on radio some weeks ago* by the architect himself. No more recent news for the moment.


:? uh..Are you sure this tower was confirmed??
what I know is that 2 weeks ago I heard Jean Nouvel on a radio, he told that a 320m will be built in la Défense, I really don't know what tower he was talking about, his project or someone else's?


----------



## Cyril

New Paris City Court:











Architect: design unknown.


Height: 115m.


Status: Proposed.


----------



## Thorstein

Cyril said:


> :? uh..Are you sure this tower was confirmed??
> what I know is that 2 weeks ago I heard Jean Nouvel on a radio, he told that a 320m will be built in la Défense, I really don't know what tower he was talking about, his project or someone else's?


You're right, my sentence is not very accurate!
_J'ai pris mes désirs pour des réalités_.  

I'll correct that.


----------



## Valia

The Jean Nouvel proyect looks good, too the Gan tower like me 

Congrats! Paris kay:


----------



## Cyril

*Air Tower* Project:











Status: proposed


Height: circa 35 floors / 140m / 46000 m²


----------



## Manuel

140m???? looks taller than that Cyril!
I quite like the cross bracing.


----------



## brisavoine

Madman said:


> Realistically though what is the chance of these towers getting built?


Did you read any of the above? T1 and Granite are both UNDER CONSTRUCTION, i.e. they are being built at the moment we speak. Construction on the New Axa Tower will start next year from what I understand. Construction on the twin towers in Levallois-Perret will also start next year I believe. As for the 400 meters, 300 meters, and three 200-250 meters skyscrapers in La Défense, the global project will be approved by the Minister of Transportation, Public Works, Tourism and the Sea next June at the latest. There's no chance the project will not be approved by the minister (Mr. Perben), because the whole project is supported by Nicolas Sarkozy, the leader of France's ruling party. Unlike in London or other cities, it's not private investors who build skyscrapers in La Défense, it's the La Défense Authority (a state entity) who build them (private building compannies selected by La Défense Authority do the actual building), and then the Authority rent the skyscrapers or sell them (correct me if I'm wrong). Also there's no requirement for pre-let. 

So I can only think of 3 reasons why all the supertall announced wouldn't be built: a- the left win the 2007 presidential election and the new socialist president cancels the projects (not totally impossible, but not very likely... socialist Miterrand did not oppose skyscrapers in La Défense), b- the US economy collapses under trade imbalance and plunges the rest of the world into major recession (but then it's not just the skyscraper projects in Paris that would be cancelled), or c- major protests from Parisians opposed to skyscrapers (very unlikely... the mentality in Paris is something like "as long as they don't build them in the city, they can do whatever they want in the suburbs, suburbs really don't matter"... silly, but that's the mentality as I know it).


----------



## bnmaddict

brisavoine said:


> Unlike in London or other cities, it's not private investors who build skyscrapers in La Défense, it's the La Défense Authority (a state entity) who build them (private building compannies selected by La Défense Authority do the actual building), and then the Authority rent the skyscrapers or sell them (correct me if I'm wrong). Also there's no requirement for pre-let.


No! Of course not! 
Private investors build towers in La Défense: 
- HINES/LUCIA for T1 
- Bouygues Immobilier for Exaltis 
- Tishman Speyer for CBX


----------



## Phil

I agree with bnmaddict, of course it's private investors who build skyscrapers. The EPAD just sells the right to build in the area, which is totally different. It basically decides how big the buildings can be. 

As for the pre-let requirements, I think it depends, wasn't EDF pre-let ? it's up to the investor i think.


----------



## DrasQue

Les types est la n'importe quelle tour d' u/c a Paris maintennant ?


----------



## thoju75

Another project for the great axis of paris !!


----------



## Cyril

Are these two 40-story towers?


----------



## 909

Out of the blue, Paris becomes booming! It's great to see all these developments, it was quiet in Paris for too long.


----------



## thoju75

yes two residential 40stories towers !!
I really like the pedestrian bridge between neuilly and la defense !!


----------



## Metropolitan

Okay, so here is a list of the current projects in Paris. It ranks the project from the most advanced to the least. I'm not sure the list is complete though :


 *Tour CBX (142m) :* _inaugurated_
 *Tour Exaltis (72m) :* _soon inaugurated_
 *Tour T1 (185m) :* _construction_
 *Tour Granite (183m) :* _construction_
 *Tours de Levallois (2x165m) :* _approved_
 *Tour Mozart, Issy (97m) :* _approved_
 *Hôtel Méridien La Défense (83m) :* _approved_
 *renovated Tour AXA (225m) :* _in progress of approval_
 *Tour du Palais de Justice (115m) :* _proposed_
 *Tour Nouvel (200m) :* _proposed_
 *LD 2015 (1x400m, 1x300m, 4x200m-250m) :* _being elaborated, no renderings yet._
 *Tours d'Issy (2x180m) :* _being elaborated, no renderings yet._
 *Tours de Neuilly (2x160m) :* _being elaborated, no renderings yet._

In that list, there are no less than 21 highrise buildings including 16 above 150 meters and 8 above 200 meters !!


----------



## bnmaddict

^^ Again 2 other projects in Paris! This is getting ridiculous!!!


----------



## Manuel

@Metropolitan
Can you be more accurate on the status of some these projects or it's the only piece of news we have ?

For instance, is the Tour du Palais de justice already submitted for planning or is it still in the preplanning stage?


----------



## Metropolitan

Manuel said:


> @Metropolitan
> Can you be more accurate on the status of some these projects or it's the only piece of news we have ?
> 
> For instance, is the Tour du Palais de justice already submitted for planning or is it still in the preplanning stage?


I have no more news about the Tour du Palais de Justice, but according to the available renderings, I doubt a final design have been elaborated yet. The project seems to be planned for 2009.


Here is the current rendering of the tower, which is very simple :


----------



## Thorstein

bnmaddict said:


> ^^ Again 2 other projects in Paris! This is getting ridiculous!!!



you thief, you've stolen my idea!


----------



## TampaMike

Thorstein said:


> you thief, you've stolen my idea!


Great minds th................. Yeah Nevermind


----------



## brisavoine

Just posting this nice rendering by Metropolitan from the francophone forum. This is how Paris will look when the current projects are completed in 2015. The skyscrapers whose exact designs are unknown yet are represented as blue nondescript shapes, but their heights and locations are accurate (as indicated by La Défense Authority). All other skyscrapers on the picture are either already built or under construction. For a sense of dimensions, the tallest skyscraper on the picture is 400 m tall, or about the same height as the destroyed WTC in NYC.

*Paris 9 years from now:*


----------



## brisavoine

Also, for those interested in numbers, I calculated some interesting statistics. If the current population growth rates of France and Paris remain the same over the next 9 years (most demographers think it is very likely they will), then in 2015 at the time when all the skyscrapers are completed in Paris there should be between 63.8 and 64.2 million inhabitants in France (metropolitan France), and 12.3 million inhabitants in the Paris metropolitan area.


----------



## ckm

brisavoine said:


> Just posting this nice rendering by Metropolitan from the francophone forum. This is how Paris will look when the current projects are completed in 2015. The skyscrapers whose exact designs are unknown yet are represented as blue nondescript shapes, but their heights and locations are accurate (as indicated by La Défense Authority). All other skyscrapers on the picture are either already built or under construction. For a sense of dimensions, the tallest skyscraper on the picture is 400 m tall, or about the same height as the destroyed WTC in NYC.
> 
> *Paris 9 years from now:*


WOW
Impressive

Paris, 13th February 2006.- The FADESA Group will develop two 42-storey skyscrapers in the metropolitan area of Paris. With a foreseen total investment of 500 million euros, the skyscrapers will count with state-of-the-art architecture and design. 

http://www.fadesa.es/noticias/noticia.php?tipo=1&idioma=1&cual=218


----------



## sts

Wow stunning!


----------



## jorgen

I'm going to Paris this weekend. Would be nice to go back in about 10 years and it looked like that


----------



## brisavoine

ckm said:


> Paris, 13th February 2006.- The FADESA Group will develop two 42-storey skyscrapers in the metropolitan area of Paris. With a foreseen total investment of 500 million euros, the skyscrapers will count with state-of-the-art architecture and design.
> 
> http://www.fadesa.es/noticias/noticia.php?tipo=1&idioma=1&cual=218


The skyscrapers to be built by the FADESA Group are the two 165 m (540 ft) skyscrapers that will be built in Levallois-Perret. They don't appear in the picture above, due to the angle of the picture. The will be located to the right of La Défense, slightly off the picture.


----------



## Kaiser

brisavoine said:


> Just posting this nice rendering by Metropolitan from the francophone forum. This is how Paris will look when the current projects are completed in 2015. The skyscrapers whose exact designs are unknown yet are represented as blue nondescript shapes, but their heights and locations are accurate (as indicated by La Défense Authority). All other skyscrapers on the picture are either already built or under construction. For a sense of dimensions, the tallest skyscraper on the picture is 400 m tall, or about the same height as the destroyed WTC in NYC.
> 
> *Paris 9 years from now:*


OMG :eek2: really beautiful


----------



## brisavoine

It was reported that there are projects to build two 180 meters (590 ft) skyscrapers in Issy-les-Moulineaux. This adds to the already long list of skyscrapers that are planned or under construction in Paris. After the announcements of skyscrapers in La Défense, Levallois-Perret, Neuilly-sur-Seine, and now Issy-les-Moulineaux, it appears that 10 years from now there should be a constellation of skyscraper clusters spread out in the western area of Paris, unlike the current situation where there is only La Défense and Montparnasse.

I created a small map to show the location of all the skyscrapers already existing, under construction, or planned (only skyscrapers taller than 150 m/500 ft are indicated).


----------



## jorgen

I was in Paris this weekend, and on the roof of Tour Montparnasse. What a great view! And free from tourists, no queue at all. Quite a contrast to those thousands queued up under the Eiffel Tower... 
Took loads of stunning pics, which is why I hate myself so badly because I managed to loose the memory-card from my camera somewhere between CDG and Heathrow... 250 memories from Paris lost forever  arg! :wallbash: 

At least I got a few videos.


----------



## Accura4Matalan

It would be amazing if they turned the huge plaza at the centre of LD into a massive park. Imagine sat in that and being surrounded by all these beautiful new scrapers.


----------



## [email protected]

brisavoine said:


> Some beautiful panoramic views of La Défense at night.
> Just imagine the new supertalls standing in the middle of these pictures...


absolument fantastique !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OtAkAw

^^If those pics are not enhanced, then I am so convinced that Paris is the City of Lights!


----------



## eriqui

Actually

france is in the Final and England...................................


----------



## eklips

OtAkAw said:


> ^^If those pics are not enhanced, then I am so convinced that Paris is the City of Lights!



Actually, these two pictures only show paris suburbs


----------



## Newcastle Guy

It looks a bit boring with almost every building the same height.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

eriqui said:


> Actually
> 
> france is in the Final and England...................................


Woah you ain't going to last long around here.


----------



## brunob

newcastle kid said:


> It looks a bit boring with almost every building the same height.


Yeah, as flat as a pre-pubescent teen... got any socks to sort today, or are you just pleased there's a Paris picture to shit on?


----------



## eklips

> It looks a bit boring with almost every building the same height.





> What do you mean? What's wrong with towers in London? Swiss Re, 1 canada square, even T42 are better than that.





> Yes, I prefer La Defense to CW as well at the minute, but I prefer London city now and in the future




Newcastle kid, stop being a pain in the ass, nobody forces you to post on this thread, and it's obvious you don't care about Paris and it's projects, so stop polluting the thread.


----------



## Cyril

Bon à moi de casser : un peu surexposées par endroit ces 2 tof. Je blague


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Hmm, you voice your opinion, and get verbaly attacked here? It seems a UK forumer can't make an observation about Paris without getting attacked. And to add, it wasnt particularly bad, I think you guys are over reacting, and Brunob, I feel you should think about posting comments about teens when to be honest you are making yourself out to be less mature than one. Again just an observation

Oh and by the way it's a shame none of you were able to actually disagree with me, and instead made digs at me as a person instead of trying to debunk my comment. It does like nice, but as I said, nearly all the buildings are the same size. Would anyone actually like to reply to my comment, or are you just going to continue insulting me?

anyway, I didn't mean any harm, just said what I thought. And to be honest I am to relaxed right now to give a monkeys about what you guys say about me, so bye!

Enjoy your thread :goodbye:


----------



## brisavoine

newcastle kid said:


> It does like nice, but as I said, nearly all the buildings are the same size. Would anyone actually like to reply to my comment, or are you just going to continue insulting me?


As an avid Paris-thread reader like you already now, within a mere 9 years La Défense will look like this. But I'm sure by then you'll find other reasons to denigrate it.


----------



## tuten

Wow Paris is going to look great when (if? i assume some are not certian)those towers are built!
However i realy dont like granite tower, dont know why? just dont

:cheers:


----------



## Cyril

I hate to tell this but the 400m supertall is rumored to be cropped to a max 300m. Some people think that the tower should not be taller than the Eiffel Tower  Let's hope all this is only rubbish though.


----------



## Bender

brisavoine said:


> As an avid Paris-thread reader like you already now, within a mere 9 years La Défense will look like this. But I'm sure by then you'll find other reasons to denigrate it.



:lol: Dream on

This is never going to happen. Not that fast, and probably not that high.


----------



## brisavoine

Cyril said:


> I hate to tell this but the 400m supertall is rumored to be cropped to a max 300m. Some people think that the tower should not be taller than the Eiffel Tower  Let's hope all this is only rubbish though.


Cyril, spreading unfounded rumors doesn't really help inform people. If you specifically know of someone who said that the new supertalls shouldn't be taller than the Eiffel Tower, quote your sources. As far as I know, nobody said such thing. On this matter, there is no better source than the director of La Défense Authority himself, don't you think? Two weeks ago, he was asked specifically this question: "With this project (La Défense 2015), are you trying to compete with the Eiffel Tower by reaching the 400m (1,300 ft) mark?"

This is what he answered (I translate his entire answer):
"Of course, there's no point trying to compete with the Eiffel Tower, which has become the symbol of Paris and France since the end of the 19th century. However, I do think that a bit of daring architecture every other century isn't excessive. And symbolically, building in Paris - or at least in La Défense, its business district - a new generation tower with a height surpassing the Eiffel Tower and with a style in accordance with the architectural culture of our country, is absolutely necessary to show the rest of the world that our country has rediscovered a sense of ambition."


----------



## brisavoine

Bender said:


> :lol: Dream on
> 
> This is never going to happen. Not that fast, and probably not that high.


The timetable and planned heights were indicated by La Défense Authority. I'm basing myself on that. Everything else is pure speculation.


----------



## Cyril

@ brisavoine: just read forumer Darklan there . 
He works on one of the architectural bid projects.


----------



## brisavoine

Cyril said:


> @ brisavoine: just read forumer Darklan there .
> He works on one of the architectural bid projects.


The guy referred to "some people in the higher spheres". If by that he means Dominique de Villepin, or more probably Jacques Chirac (which wouldn't surprise me), then they will be out of the way in May 2007. Nicolas Sarkozy, as everybody knows, is in favor of the supertalls in La Défense. As for Ségolène Royal, she hasn't expressed any opinion about the project, not that I know of. In any case, there'll be many more rumors until 2015. I'd rather we stick only to facts and published opinions such as that of the director of La Défense Authority.


----------



## Cyril

Or maybe Bertrand Delanoe who knows :?


----------



## tuten

^^ Get a brain, and then we'll talk ok?

Oh and paris rules!!


----------



## Phil

George5, please shut up, you're embarassing...You're the one who destroyed this thread, and actually, I agree that Newcastle-Kid didn't start anything in this thread.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Can someone put Georgie in the brig or something?


----------



## brisavoine

Phil said:


> George5, please shut up, you're embarassing...You're the one who destroyed this thread, and actually, I agree that Newcastle-Kid didn't start anything in this thread.


George 5 wasn't right to post provocative messages, but Newcastle Kid wasn't right either with his insults and anti-Paris diatribe. George 5 deserves to be put in the brig, but Newcastle Kid deserves the brig too.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

^^ Sorry but I haven't tried to be offensive in this argument, just defensive. Frankly I didn't realise how annoying people like George can be, and I realise I have been abit like him in the past. I do regret some of the things I said, but remember I was just replying to someone on this account


----------



## brisavoine

So you do check this thread several times a day... Admit it, you're fascinated by Paris.


----------



## Minato ku

And for the tower _Mozart_ at Issy les Moulineaux.
What 's the news ?


----------



## mohamed

cancelled the projet of 400 meter in la defense :badnews:  :mad2: :evil:


----------



## bnmaddict

^^ The truth is that it should be shortened a bit... Let's wait and see the results in September.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

brisavoine said:


> So you do check this thread several times a day... Admit it, you're fascinated by Paris.


What, are you trying to antogonise me further so I can say something stupid and end up in the brig? I visit the UK forums a hell of alot more, I visit the Shanghai thread, I visit the New York thread etc... I refuse to say anything bad about Paris future projects, because you are making it blatantly clear that is what you want. You are an idiot.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

mohamed6 said:


> cancelled the projet of 400 meter in la defense :badnews:  :mad2: :evil:


Even so there will probably still be a 300m. A jump from a tallest from 210m to 400m was abit much, and should probably be done more gradually. And anyway where the hell does it say that? I've heard nothing of the sort


----------



## 3tmk

From what I've understood, it will be shortened to 300m.
But I'm still sure that there will be more than just one over 300m.
In any case, I am freaking pissed! When will they finally have the guts to get over the Eiffel Tower!


----------



## eklips

3tmk said:


> From what I've understood, it will be shortened to 300m.
> But I'm still sure that there will be more than just one over 300m.
> In any case, I am freaking pissed! When will they finally have the guts to get over the Eiffel Tower!



We dont really know if it'll be shortened to 300m. (most of the news on the subject are on the other forum, not SSC...)

It is more or less sure that it will be 300m minimum, but it can still be 350m tall.


----------



## brisavoine

Answer tomorrow (Tuesday) at 6pm French time. Stay tuned.


----------



## Bender

brisavoine said:


> Answer tomorrow (Tuesday) at 6pm French time. Stay tuned.


Any news?


----------



## [email protected]

No real important news, but it seems the supertall 400m will never see the day......


----------



## brisavoine

Wrong. There were some important news anounced. I will try to make a summary tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected]

brisavoine said:


> Wrong. There were some important news anounced. I will try to make a summary tomorrow.


bah franchement mis à part la rénovation de pas mal de tours vétustes d'avant 1985, et la création de quelques nouveaux bâtiments, moi je trouve qu'on a rien entendu d'important----> on sait depuis hier que la supertall était annulé, donc là pas d'annonce de tour(plus important pas de hauteur).
ah si j'ai oublié la création de 300 000 nouveaux m² d'ici 2013 dont la tour signal et des logements (1400)


----------



## mohamed

[email protected] said:


> bah franchement mis à part la rénovation de pas mal de tours vétustes d'avant 1985, et la création de quelques nouveaux bâtiments, moi je trouve qu'on a rien entendu d'important----> on sait depuis hier que la supertall était annulé, donc là pas d'annonce de tour(plus important pas de hauteur).
> ah si j'ai oublié la création de 300 000 nouveaux m² d'ici 2013 dont la tour signal et des logements (1400)




la tour qui etait annulé hier c'est celui de la tour signal et qui sera bien construit


----------



## wjfox

In English, please.


----------



## Europeo

*2013 plan for the defence*

summary for people who cant speak french ...

actually the big meeting to explain everything .... is like a company meeting attended by french employees ....
they spoke about everything else (who made the coffee, how do u find my new ty, i had great sex yesterday..etc....) and the final text is actually like a fucking mess ...
no one, even french people like me ... are actually sure about what they wanted to say ... 
tipycally and desesperatly french ... no decision have been made ... political problems are included ... like we cant make crucial decisions until the new president will have been elected next year ....

but like a play of moliere, we can find some pists:
the tall one "signal" will be built .... but we dont know the size ... neither the specification etc ... it could be 300m or 400m... with a spire without it ... no one actually know ... maybe not even the architects who will participate at the contest ...

17 towers will be "changed" ... some will be renovated and will be taller ... some will be destroy and replaced by taller ones.... and of course, french way, we still dont really know which one .... 

500000m square will b built ... something like 150000m with the renovations and the others by new building ...

i hope i have been clear .... 
to conclude, i will say that we have no more information than 2 days ago ... we have to wait .... certainly until our very old and stupid and anachronic president left the office (may 2007) ...


----------



## bnmaddict

wjfox2002 said:


> In English, please.


Our main concern is the fact the 400m supertall which was announced nearly one year ago will surely be shortened (you know, just like LBT...), but we have no precise information about the final height of this tower (probably between 300 and 350 meters, or perhaps 399 meters ).

About 650.000sqm of existing office spaces will be upgraded, half of them before 2013. Most of the towers concerned by this upgrade will be rebuilt, with the possibility to had 50% of additionnal floor space to each rebuilt tower (that makes about 150.000sqm of additionnal office space added through this process).

New towers will also be built by 2013 (about 300.000m2 of office space).

Housing developpments are also to be built by 2013 (about 1.400 flats) in and around LD.

Apparently, they decided to split the project in two periods: 2007-2013 and then 2013-2020...

That's all for now...


----------



## Minato ku

No 399.8 meter


----------



## brisavoine

Ok, here is a summary of the announcements made on Tuesday, as promised. I was able to watch the entire video of the two ministers who made the announcement, so this is first hand information, not merely what newspapers reported about it.

First of all, let me make it clear from the start: if you're waiting for renderings, exact number of towers, or height figures, you're gonna be disappointed. The press conference was not like, say, when the mayors of Moscow or Shanghai make very showy announcements with bold renderings, detailed figures, and so forth. This was a rather technical press meeting, designed more for investors than for PR or skyscraper enthusiasts. The ministers essentially focused on how many sq. meters are allowed to be built, and what are the rules for investors, in particular tax breaks to entice investors.

So here it goes. In December last year, La Défense Authority officially announced that between 2006 and 2015 they planned the construction of 500,000 m² (5.4 million sq. ft) of new office space, and the reconstruction/refurbishment of 350,000 m² (3.8 million sq. ft) of obsolete office space. They said that the government would approve or reject the plan by the middle of this year. On Tuesday, the ministers announced that they approve the construction of 450,000 m² (4.8 million sq. ft) of new office space, and the reconstruction/refurbishment of 325,000 m² (3.5 million sq. ft).

There are two things to note. First, the government roughly approved 90% of the project designed by La Défense Authority. However, the ratio of sq. meters is slightly changed compared to the initial project made public last December. Initially, the 500,000 m² of new office space were to be inside new skyscrapers built on currently empty lots at La Défense. Now, out of the 450,000 m² approved, only 300,000 m² (3.2 million sq. ft) will be in skyscrapers built on empty lots. The remaining 150,000 m² (1.6 million sq. ft) will be new office space resulting from the reconstruction of old towers.

Here is indeed the most important part of the La Défense 2013 project: the reconstruction/refurbishment of old towers. The ministers declared that Ernst & Young identified 17 towers in La Défense that are obsolete. These 17 towers contain 650,000 m² (7 million sq. ft) of office space. Half of these 17 towers will be demolished and reconstructed by 2013 (perhaps one or two will be merely refurbished and not demolished, such as will be the case for the Axa Tower, but the vast majority should be demolished). In order to entice investors, reconstruction will be tax free. Investors will be able to reconstruct towers containing up to 40,000 m² (430,000 sq. ft) more office space than the tower they demolish, but extra office space won't be tax free. In other words, if an investor demolishes, say, the 110 m (361 ft) Tour Aurore which currently contains 27,000 m² (290,000 sq. ft) of office space, then this investor is allowed to build on the now empty lot (after demolition) a tower containing up to 67,000 m² (720,000 sq. ft) of office space. This would mean replacing a 34-floor tower (Tour Aurore) with approximately a 50-floor tower. Height increase: 110 m (361 ft) for the current tower to approximately 200 m. (650 ft) for the reconstructed tower, assuming 4 meters per floor. On that new tower, 27,000 m² would be tax free, and the developer would pay taxes only for the remaining 40,000 m². This tower is just one example of what's going to happen.

Here I come to the second important thing to note. The initial deadline, 2015, was changed to 2013. This basically means that in the short space of 7 years, 8 to 9 old towers (half of the 17) will be demolished, 8 to 9 new skyscrapers will be built to replace them, and an unknown number of new skyscrapers containing 300,000 m² (3.2 million sq. ft) will be built on currently empty lots. This looks as very ambitious to me, and I don't know if they can meet the deadline, but the minister looked quite confident. The minister even turned towards the director of La Défense Authority and said that the government approved a MINIMUM of half of the 17 old towers reconstructed by 2013, but if they can do more than half, then let's do it. In order to meet the deadline, it basically means that around 2010 La Défense would have to be a giant construction site with about 10 skyscrapers u/c at the same time. We'll see. Then, from what I understand, there will be a new development project in 2013 (perhaps covering 2013-2020) which will see the demolition and reconstruction of the remaining old towers.

Now let's come to what some of you were awaiting most... the supertalls. Here, I'm afraid you'll be disappointed, because no details were revealed. As I said, it was a technical announcement, not a showy display. There are lots of rumors and talks, so I will try to piece things together the best I can. Initially (last December), it was announced that among the new skyscrapers there would be a 400 m (1,300 ft) and a 300 m (1,000 ft) skyscraper. The 400 m skyscraper was labeled "iconic tower" (in French: "tour signal") and was supposed to make La Défense instantly recognizable in the world. On Tuesday, one of the two ministers only extremely briefly mentioned the "tour signal" at the end of his speech. Here is the full translation of what he said: "Finally, I believe like Nicolas Sarkozy that we must make a strong show of La Défense's comeback among the major international urban places; and that's the project of a "tour signal" which could be a bold architect statement but also make sense in terms of sustainable development. I believe that such a project would symbolize a new step for La Défense." And that's it! The ministers didn't say more than that.

There have, however, been several hints that the 400 m (1,300 ft) tower is cancelled, at least for now. In a press interview on Monday (the day before the press conference), the same minister said: "We also want to make a new architectural statement which would be a sort of symbol of La Défense's revival. It will be a tower, even though the idea of a 400m-tall building, which was put forward for a time, should not be kept." As recently as mid-June, the director of La Défense Authority was still talking of a 400 m tower. In mid-June also, one forumer working in a famous architect firm in Chicago had this to say about the La Défense supertalls: "I have seen what one of these buildings will look like. It is pretty awesome, and really tall. Two people that sit near me in the office are working on building the presentation models of it." Yet a few weeks ago one French forumer making models for architect firms said that the architects had to scale down their projects due to people "in the higher spheres" who were opposed to a tower taller than the Eiffel Tower. Now the minister seems to confirm that the "tour signal" should not be 400 m. tall. 

Information is quite sparse and contradictory, but this is how I can piece things together (read message #221 above for a list of the "actors" at play): apparently the 400 m. supertall was the victim of political feud in the government between the Sarkozy people on the one side, and the Chirac people on the other side. The two have been fighting hard each other for several years already. Sarkozy and Bled wanted a 400 m supertall to show the new dynamism of France and Paris, and also to boost a political career (Sarkozy) and retire with honors (Bled). My understanding is that Chirac opposed the 400 m. supertall because: a- he wanted to trip Sarkozy up, and b- he's a conservative, wary of protests, and so he didn't want the tower to be taller than the Eiffel Tower. Because Chirac is the president, Sarkozy couldn't oppose him. So the 400 m tower was cancelled. However, remember that France is currently in an election year (elections are due in May next year when Chirac leaves office for good), so everything is a bit in a state of flux. If Sarkozy is elected president next year, it is possible that the 400 m. tower will come back to the fore. On the other hand, if the socialist candidate is elected, then it is possible that the whole La Défense 2013 project will be scrapped altogether. The socialist president of the Greater Paris region said he was opposed to the La Défense 2013 project, arguing that office space should be developed in the eastern suburbs of Paris, not in the wealthy western suburbs where La Défense is located. Most socialists sitting in the local councils surrounding La Défense are also opposed to the project. So at this point it's hard to know what will happen. A new socialist president of France may not necessarily listen to the anti-growth socialists of Greater Paris, but then he (or she) may. I think we have to wait until the middle of next year to know for sure what will happen. Again, if Sarkozy is elected, I wouldn't be surprised if the 400 m. supertall is finally approved and built. 

In any case, at the moment, the so-called "tour signal" is not cancelled, it's simply that its height was reduced. Now how tall will it be? Only a handful of people know. If Chirac opposed the 400 m tower because he didn't want it to be taller than the Eiffel Tower, then the "tour signal" should be less than 324 m (1058 ft) tall, which is the height of the Eiffel Tower (including the antenna). Several clues suggest that the "tour signal" currently in the pipeline would hover around 300 m (1,000 ft). In particular, French architect Manuelle Gautrand said on her website that she's working on a 300 m. iconic tower for La Défense. This is all we know for now. Initially, renderings were due to be released by the end of September, but now that they forced the architects to reduce the height of their projects, I don't know if we'll have the renderings by the end of September.

Now concerning the new skyscrapers containing 300,000 m² (3.2 million sq. ft) which will be built on currently empty lots, we don't know much about these yet. One of the local councils neighboring La Défense revealed that there would be three such skyscrapers. This information is not confirmed. If they are correct, though, that would mean each skyscraper would contain on average 100,000 m² (1.1 million sq. ft) of office space. It is my understanding that the "tour signal" would be one of these three skyscrapers. The Minister of Transportation and Public Works also announced on Tuesday that his ministry will build a skyscraper in La Défense containing 80,000 m² (860,000 sq. ft) of office space to house all the departments of the ministry. It is not known whether these 80,000 m² are part of the 300,000 m² mentioned above, or are extra office space. If they are included in the 300,000 m², then that means we would have a 80,000 m² skyscraper for the ministry, and two skyscrapers with on average 110,000 m² of office space each, one of these two being the "tour signal". To help understand these figures, the 310 m (1,018 ft) U.S. Bank Tower in downtown Los Angeles contains 121,167 m² (1.3 million sq. ft) of office space, so we're not talking small skyscrapers here.

It should be noted that the ministers insisted all new skyscrapers will have original designs departing from the traditional boxy style of skyscrapers in La Défense. We can thus expect to see a completely different La Défense by 2013, with around 12 recently built skyscrapers contrasting with the style of the current skyscrapers.

There were other things announced, such as the construction of a large congress hall for shareholder meetings, but I won't detail these as they are not skyscrapers.

Last but not least, let's remember that all this concerns only La Défense. Let's not forget that there are also skyscraper projects in Levallois-Perret, Issy-les-Moulineaux, Neuilly-sur-Seine, Saint-Denis, Saint-Ouen, and Bagnolet (see map in message #176). We should learn more about these in the coming months.


----------



## eklips

Thanks for all these infos brisavoine!


----------



## brisavoine

For those who got lost in the lengthy message, here's a brief digest of the French government's decisions for La Défense as announced on Tuesday.

In the seven years from 2006 to 2013:

8 or 9 old towers containing 325,000 m² (3.5 million sq. ft) of office space will be demolished

8 or 9 skyscrapers containing 475,000 m² (5.1 million sq. ft) of office space will be built to replace the 8 or 9 demolished towers. According to the square footage, it's reasonable to assume that these 8 or 9 new skyscrapers should be between 150 m. (500 ft) and 250 m. (800 ft) tall.

a so-called "iconic tower" (in French: "tour signal) will be built. Its height may be 300 m. (1,000 ft). The idea of a 400 m. (1,300 ft) tower was abandoned for the moment. It may come back after the presidential election in May 2007.

a 80,000 m² (860,000 sq. ft) skyscraper will be built to house the Ministry of Transportation and Public Works. It seems reasonable to assume height will be around 200 m (650 ft).

about 3 skyscrapers containing 300,000 m² (3.2 million sq. ft) of office space will be built on currently empty lots. It seems the "tour signal" will be one these three. It is not known whether the Ministry of Transportation and Public Works skyscraper will be one of these three or whether it's an extra one. On average, each of these three skyscrapers should contain almost as much office space as the 310 m (1,018 ft) U.S. Bank Tower in downtown Los Angeles.

all new ca. 12 skyscrapers will have designs departing from the traditional boxy shape of skyscrapers at La Défense


----------



## Brussels-east

brisavoine said:


> a so-called "iconic tower" (in French: "tour signal) will be built. Its height may be 300 m. (1,000 ft). The idea of a 400 m. (1,300 ft) tower was abandoned for the moment. It may come back after the presidential election in May 2007.


Why ? 

Do they need the "specific presidential approval" to build a skyscraper? :jk:


edit: sorry I didn't read the paragraph concerning the ambitions of candidate Sarkozy for "La Défense"...


----------



## jason poon

Il like Paris,
I like La Défense.


----------



## Basel_CH

jason poon said:


> Il like Paris,
> I like La Défense.


J`aime aussi Paris et La Défense  :bowtie:


----------



## brisavoine

Now that we had the official approval from the French government for La Défense project, and after months of news from other local councils, I think it is time to make an updated general summary of skyscrapers u/c or planned in the Paris area, preceded by the number of skyscrapers already built, for perspective. Only towers taller than 150 m (492 ft) are listed.

As of the end of July 2006:

*12 skyscrapers above 150 m (492 ft) in La Défense and city proper: *already built* (note: the figure does not include Eiffel Tower)

*two 180 m (590 ft) skyscrapers in La Défense: *under construction * (due to be completed in 2007)

*two 165 m (541 ft) skyscrapers in Levallois-Perret: *approved* (construction due to start this summer and to be completed and opened by June 2009)

*renovation of the 159 m (522 ft) Axa Tower in La Défense due to be turned into a 225 m (738 ft) skyscraper (perhaps 275m/902ft with its antenna): *approved* (renovation starts in 2007 and should be completed by 2009)

*one so-called "tour signal" ("iconic tower") in La Défense. Height should be around 300 m (1,000 ft). 400 m (1,300 ft) height abandoned for now. May rebound after the presidential election in May 2007. Status: *approved* (architect contest launched, renderings due perhaps as early as this coming October)

*one 80,000 m² (860,000 sq. ft) skyscraper in La Défense for the Ministry of Transportation and Public Works. Height should be around 200 m (650 ft). Status: *approved* (due to be completed and opened by 2009-2010)

*around three skyscrapers in La Défense containing 300,000 m² (3.2 million sq. ft) of office space. The "tour signal" may be one of these three skyscrapers, and the ministry skyscraper may not, but this is not known for sure. Each of these three skyscrapers will contain on average almost as much office space as the 310 m (1,018 ft) U.S. Bank Tower in downtown Los Angeles. Status: *approved* (due to be completed and opened by 2013)

*8 or 9 skyscrapers containing 475,000 m² (5.1 million sq. ft) of office space to be built in La Défense in replacement of 8 or 9 old towers to be demolished. Heights should be between 150 m (500 ft) and 250 m (800 ft). Status: *approved* (due to be completed and opened by 2013)

*two 180 m (590 ft) skyscrapers in Issy-les-Moulineaux: *proposed* (approval due by the end of this year)

*one so-called Hypergreen Tower, 246 m (807 ft) tall, in Issy-les-Moulineaux: *proposed* (approval due by the end of this year)

*two 160 m (525 ft) skyscrapers in Neuilly-sur-Seine: *proposed*

*local council in Saint-Denis let it know it's planning skyscrapers in the new business district built near the Stade de France

*local council in Bagnolet let it know it's planning skyscrapers along the Périphérique freeway

*local council in Saint-Ouen let it know it's planning skyscrapers

By 2013, when all skyscrapers are completed, Greater Paris will have between 27 and 35 skyscrapers above 150 m (492 ft) (not counting possible skyscrapers in Saint-Denis, Bagnolet, and Saint-Ouen).

I think with this impressive list it's undeniable Paris is right there on top with the world cities building most skyscrapers at the moment. The coming months and years should be quite exciting, as more renderings are made public and projects take shape. Stay tuned.


----------



## Minato ku

Good news. 
:banana: :cucumber:


----------



## bread_n_butter

wjfox2002 said:


> In English, please.


sinon ?


----------



## brisavoine

Fresh news from Issy-les-Moulineaux gathered on the French forum. An architect contest for the two 180 m (590 ft) skyscrapers will be launched in 2007. The two skyscrapers look set to start construction in 2008. As for the 246 m (807 ft) Hypergreen Tower, the mayor of Issy-les-Moulineaux confirmed that he wants to build it. The Hypergreen Tower would house the headquarters of France Telecom. Final decision will rest with France Telecom, and we should find out what they decide by the end of this year.

So the Issy-les-Moulineaux projects look more and more likely to become real...

Here are views of the Hypergreen Tower, for those who missed them in previous posts.


----------



## brisavoine

In an interview in the reference newspaper Le Monde today, French architect Manuelle Gautrand confirmed that she's working on a 300 m (1,000 ft) skyscraper for La Défense. In the interview, she said: "When I devise a skyscraper, I feel like I'm doing something not only for La Défense but also for the larger Paris metro area, where there isn't enough skyscrapers."

She complained that politicians in France and in Paris are too conservative and are afraid of bold new projects. She said that Paris is lagging behind other cities in terms of highrise architecture, in particular London which has transformed itself whereas Paris refuses changes, says she. However, she believes that sooner or later a skyscraper skyline will emerge in Paris. It is "ineluctable".

Here is the full interview for those who can read French: http://www.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,[email protected],[email protected],0.html.


----------



## Talbot

brisavoine said:


> In an interview in the reference newspaper Le Monde today, French architect Manuelle Gautrand confirmed that she's working on a 300 m (1,000 ft) skyscraper for La Défense. In the interview, she said: "When I devise a skyscraper, I feel like I'm doing something not only for La Défense but also for the larger Paris metro area, where there isn't enough skyscrapers."
> 
> She complained that politicians in France and in Paris are too conservative and are afraid of bold new projects. She said that Paris is lagging behind other cities in terms of highrise architecture, in particular London which has transformed itself whereas Paris refuses changes, says she. However, she believes that sooner or later a skyscraper skyline will emerge in Paris. It is "ineluctable".
> 
> Here is the full interview for those who can read French: http://www.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,[email protected],[email protected],0.html.


Do most people in Paris accept her feelings and feel the same as her or not? I have heard a lot of people say they want Paris to grow upwards, but some that say they don't want large skyscrapers.


----------



## brisavoine

Talbot said:


> Do most people in Paris accept her feelings and feel the same as her or not? I have heard a lot of people say they want Paris to grow upwards, but some that say they don't want large skyscrapers.


I think there's a generation gap. Older people (i.e. anyone above 40 y/o I'd say) don't want anything to change, and they don't like skyscrapers. Younger people are tired of the general conservatism that permeates all spheres of French society and they want changes. When the younger generations come to power (15-20 years from now?), things will change a lot. Until then, I don't have much hope, except if a strong-willed guy with bold ideas comes to power, which is always a possibility with the French presidential system. Time will tell.


----------



## Black Cat

I wonder if there will be an agreement (informal) between the UK and France to keep their towers to the 1000ft/300m level? Otherwise its a bit crazy one city trying to out do the other. Offering enormous tax breaks to office developers must be expensive for Paris - a financial incentive not offered to London developers, who in contrast must offer significant benefits/planning gain etc. such as affordable housing or infrastructure investments to London to obtain permission to construct.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Whats the point in that? It could stunt both cities growth. Abit of competition can be a good thing, it can push people to build better structures, and that helps Europe as a whole.


----------



## london lad

Black Cat said:


> I wonder if there will be an agreement (informal) between the UK and France to keep their towers to the 1000ft/300m level? Otherwise its a bit crazy one city trying to out do the other. Offering enormous tax breaks to office developers must be expensive for Paris - a financial incentive not offered to London developers, who in contrast must offer significant benefits/planning gain etc. such as affordable housing or infrastructure investments to London to obtain permission to construct.


London & Paris are two distinct & seperate office markets- one happens in one has very little bearing in what happens in the other. 

Anyway the great majority of office buildings in both London & Paris are in buildings below 10 stories so a couple of 300m towers will have little impact on their respective city office market -never mind the other cities.


----------



## Phil

It's really not "enormous tax breaks". The only "tax break" is that developpers won't have to pay the tax you theorically have to pay when you build office space when they rebuild an old tower, because the tax was paid when the initial building was built. But they'll still have to pay the tax for any additional surface added to the new building. They'll also have the right to add up to 40 000m² to the surface of the old building without having to go through the "agreement process" (which is a way for authorities in France to limit the amount of office space built).
So, basically the point is to make it easier and incentive to replace old buildings, not really cheaper. And these "tax breaks" won't even apply to 1% of the parisian office market.

Regarding London and Paris, both cities are doing great. No need to have some secret agreement between the UK and France


----------



## brisavoine

Meanwhile in Levallois... this poor Fiat Tower is almost entirely demolished now. Here are pictures taken today by a local on the French forum. Construction of the Levallois twin towers will start soon. But will they? Someone noticed today that the twin towers have disappeared from the Levallois town hall website. No more mention of them. Was the project cancelled? But then why would they be destroying the Fiat Tower if the project was cancelled? Again, you have to "admire" the level of secrecy surrounding Levallois, La Défense, and other Parisian projects. Hopefully if they decide to demolish the Eiffel Tower they will let us know in advance.

In any case, one of the French forumers called Fadesa, the Spanish developer, who did not mention that the project was cancelled. Quite the opposite, they actually confirmed that the height of the twin towers would be 165 m. (541 ft). So it would seem that the twin towers are still on the agenda, even though they have disappeared from the Levallois town hall website.

Fiat Tower in the final throes of agony.




























Soon to be replaced by:


----------



## 909

Great updates and information, thank you. 

Isn't the _tour signal_ proposed on the same location as the cancelled _tour sans fin_?


----------



## brisavoine

Latest news from the French forum:

On October 2, the architect firms taking part in the architect contest for the 300 m. (1,000 ft) to 400 m. (1,300 ft) "tour signal" ("iconic tower") have submitted their projects. The winning project will be selected by a jury on November 24. There are about 10 architect firms taking part in this contest. Among them are: Herzog & de Meuron, OMA (Rem Koolhas), I.M. Pei, Valode & Pistre, Jean Nouvel, Manuelle Gautrand, Norman Foster, SOM, and probably also KPF. The "tour signal" is scheduled to start construction in July 2008 and take 48 months to be completed, which means it should be opened approximately in the summer of 2012.

One guy read in Lettre M², a publication for real estate professionals, that the tower built by Italian insurer Generali in replacement of the Iris Building (see previous posts) would be 280 m. (918 ft) tall, and not 240 m. (787 ft) as I had reported earlier. This was earlier confirmed by another guy on the French forum, but until now I had thought it was only rumors. Apparently it's more than just rumors. Still according to Lettre M², the Generali tower was designed by architects Valode & Pistre. Its design is very daring apparently. It will contain 90,000 m² (970,000 sq ft) of office space.

The Fiat Tower in Levallois-Perret is now fully torn down. One guy working with Fadesa, the Spanish developer, reported that now that the lot is empty, preparatory work will be conducted until July next year, and the 165 m. (541 ft) Levallois twin towers will start construction in August next year and will take 3 years to complete. They should thus be opened in the summer of 2010.


----------



## Phobos

Thanks for keeping us informed about what's going on this project. kay:
I'm tired of text..I want RENDERS! :colgate:


----------



## brisavoine

I imagine we will have renders in the end of November, when the winning project is selected. As for the Generali tower, there are already renders available from what I understand, some people have seen them, but they haven't been posted on any forum. As soon as someone post them, I (or other regular contributors) will post them here.


----------



## [email protected]

Phobos said:


> Thanks for keeping us informed about what's going on this project. kay:
> I'm tired of text..I want RENDERS! :colgate:


we all want renders since the announce of défense 2015 project :doh:


----------



## KB

brisavoine said:


> Fiat Tower in the final throes of agony.


OMG...look what they did to the building!!!

Dont we have building-rights activists?


----------



## ZZ-II

don't be sad , the new towers will be much better.


----------



## bnmaddict

At last, HERE'S THE FIRST RENDERING OF THE GENERALI TOWER!!! 



Ok, it's super-small but it gives an idea of the design of this 240 or 280 m high tower (Height to be comfirmed). The architects are Valode et Pistre, who designed the T1 tower going up at LD right now.

The tower will be located at the eastern limit of LD near the Gan tower and the future CB31 you can see in this thread.

THIS IS NOT THE TOUR SIGNAL, we'll have to wait a bit more for it...


----------



## bnmaddict

Here's an article about the tower (in French, sorry for that), where you can learn that the tower will be 90000sqm, and will be built by Vinci (like Granite going up right now near LD), and that the Tour Signal will be 150.000sqm:



> GENERALI LANCE 90 000 M² DE BUREAUX A LA DEFENSE
> 
> 
> Generali donne le coup d’envoi du plan de renouveau de La Défense promu par l’Epad. L’assureur vient d’annoncer le lancement d’une nouvelle tour de 90 000 m² de bureaux. Le projet est conçu par les architectes Valode et Pistre, choisis au terme d’un concours international, et sera réalisé par Vinci Immobilier. La nouvelle tour se posera sur les fondations de l’immeuble Iris, un ensemble de 12 000 m² qui va être détruit. L'investissement s'élèverait autour de 500 M€
> « La silhouette élancée de la Tour Generali constituera un nouveau signal dans le skyline de la Défense. Sa forme et son implantation contribueront à la requalification urbaine de la dalle piétonne et du boulevard circulaire voulue par l’Epad », expose Generali, qui entend bien concourir au projet de tour Signal lancé par Bernard Bled.
> L’investisseur, qui a fait du développement l’un des axes stratégiques de sa politique d'investissement, place son projet immobilier sous le signe du développement durable. « La conception innovante de la structure et de l’enveloppe, et le choix des équipements du bâtiment associeront l’agrément des usagers à une recherche systématique de réduction des consommations d’énergie. La tour intègrera également des sources d’énergies renouvelables », détaille Generali.
> Le projet de tour de Generali s’inscrit dans un contexte de refonte du quartier d’affaires de La Défense. Plusieurs tours sont actuellement en cours de construction ou de restructuration. Colony et Sitq ont lancé les travaux de la Tour T1, un ensemble de 70 000 m². La Société générale a posé la première pierre de sa Tour Granite, un ensemble de 68 000 m² qu’elle occupera. Axa Reim a confié à Cogedim la restructuration de sa tour – rebaptisée CB 31 – qui va offrir 87 000 m² de bureaux. Sans oublier Unibail qui projette de lancer 150 000 m² à côté du Cnit. L’Epad devrait pouvoir remplir son objectif de développer 300 000 m² de bureaux et d’en régénérer 150 000 m² supplémentaires d’ici 2013.


----------



## Minato ku

:eek2: 
indeed it's very different than the others towers of La Defense


----------



## eklips

Arf I was going to put it but you went faster than me bnmaddict, 10 minutes lost for nothing lol


----------



## [email protected]

A SUPER NEWS, I M SO HAPPY TONIGHT


----------



## eklips

I like the general idea, but something is wrong with this (small and aproximative) render, which I can't put my finger on.


----------



## brisavoine

virtual said:


> I like the general idea, but something is wrong with this (small and aproximative) render, which I can't put my finger on.


It's probably that it is too thick for what's supposed to be a 280 meters (919 ft) tower, i.e. almost the height of the Eiffel Tower. Put the Eiffel Tower next to it, only 10% taller, and you'll realize how fat this Generali tower looks on the rendering. I hope it's just due to a very bad rendering and the girth of the tower won't be that big in reality.


----------



## ERIC

It's not fat at all, it's just the perspective. A square tower is always thicker when you see it on the slant.


----------



## bnmaddict

^^ Exact :doh:


----------



## bnmaddict

Someone should open a new thread about this tower!


----------



## brisavoine

ERIC said:


> It's not fat at all, it's just the perspective. A square tower is always thicker when you see it on the slant.


This is what I mean. If the rendering looked like this, I would say the girth of the tower looks more normal for a 280 meters tower.


----------



## jef

bnmaddict said:


> At last, HERE'S THE FIRST RENDERING OF THE GENERALI TOWER!!!
> 
> ...


I can't believe this is for real. A vision maybe? 



bnmaddict said:


> The architects are Valode et Pistre


Are they on drugs?

Seriously, could you please post the correct design, if released.


----------



## Phil

@brisavoine : Your version seems to be about 40 meters wide, that may be more normal in Dubai, but definitly not in Paris, or even in europe.


----------



## brunob

I don't know, it's kinda hard after looking at it for a while to make out if it's well proportioned or not. Trouble is, there isn't anything in the background to compare it to,so it's anybody's guess really.But slender it is not, without a doubt. 
I quite like it though but what i find bothersome is the white/transparent/you-name-it cone like feature that tops the buildings - it's very unclear to me even what shape it is or what function it fulfills. I suppose we'll find out sooner than later but it's quite puzzling.
Clad's akin to that french canvas thingy patern, can't remember the name.


----------



## brunob

jef said:


> A vision maybe?
> Are they on drugs?


I don't know, you tell us.You appear to want to be saying something.


----------



## brisavoine

brunob said:


> Clad's akin to that french canvas thingy patern, can't remember the name.


You mean Hypergreen Tower? Check post #124.


----------



## eklips

Anyways, I think the idea in itself is very good, does anyone know any towers with a similar design?


----------



## brunob

Actually i wasn't thinking of Hypergreen at all, but i do see the similarity. You know that old french patterned fabric ? I'll remember it eventually.


----------



## jef

brunob said:


> I don't know, you tell us.You appear to want to be saying something.


I just can't believe it's real. Looks like a giant flower. Maybe it is just a joke?


----------



## bnmaddict

brunob said:


> I don't know, it's kinda hard after looking at it for a while to make out if it's well proportioned or not. Trouble is, there isn't anything in the background to compare it to,so it's anybody's guess really.But slender it is not, without a doubt.
> I quite like it though but what i find bothersome is the white/transparent/you-name-it cone like feature that tops the buildings - it's very unclear to me even what shape it is or what function it fulfills. I suppose we'll find out sooner than later but it's quite puzzling.
> Clad's akin to that french canvas thingy patern, can't remember the name.


I'm sure you'll find some windmills or other clean energy sources in this spire...


----------



## bnmaddict

jef said:


> I just can't believe it's real. Looks like a giant flower. Maybe it is just a joke?


Why don't you go and celebrate the Talkie-walkie approval with your friends?


----------



## jef

bnmaddict said:


> Why don't you go and celebrate the Talkie-walkie approval with your friends?


Being aggressive does not lead to anything. 

I was just asking the question whether this is the real design which is very unusual, you have to admit.


----------



## ERIC

brisavoine said:


> This is what I mean. If the rendering looked like this, I would say the girth of the tower looks more normal for a 280 meters tower.



Don't forget you can't see the base of the tower. It looks less slender because it's hidden by other buildings


----------



## brisavoine

brunob said:


> You know that old french patterned fabric ?.


De la dentelle? Ou bien les treillis sur lesquels on fait monter les arbres fruitiers dans les jardins d'agréement? I have no clue what patterned fabric you're thinking of.


----------



## 909

The Generali tower looks great. I believe that this will be a great addition for the skyline and the city.


----------



## Phobos

Finally a rendering!!!
I can't say I like it(I mean ,it wasn't love at first sight ),but that may change.All I can say is Paris will have a very original tower wich will add a lot to LD's skyline.


----------



## Cyril

It was not love at 1st sight for me either...Well let's wait for further news about that project. Valode & Pistre is not my favorite architect. By far.


----------



## 3tmk

it's original, sure, but then again many things are original, but will people "buy" it?
It's hard for me to accept it, and I would surely hate to have this in NYC, it will totally ruin the skyline. I even prefer the Conde Nast antenna to this abomination


----------



## Metropolitan

Here's a first attempt to show the tower in the context of the skyline. On that image the tower is about 280-meter tall, spire included.


----------



## rocky

the spire looks out of place, why the fuKK they put a spire like that here?
its like puting a swimming pool in the middle of a football field.



without the spire it would be a great skyline.


----------



## brisavoine

Metropolitan said:


> Here's a first attempt to show the tower in the context of the skyline. On that image the tower is about 280-meter tall, spire included.


I tried to place the tower on La Défense pictures too, but you posted before me. Are you sure of proportions though? Your tower looks too big and too tall to me. This is what I get. The 280 m (919 ft) Generali tower is placed at its exact location and height. I also placed the "tour signal" ("iconic tower"). It's the boxy shape that dominates the skyline (it's boxy only because we don't know its design yet). The "tour signal" is placed at its exact location, with a height of 300 m (984 ft), although it could be taller in reality, but I chose this height just to see how it would look if there's only a 20 m (65 ft) difference between the "tour signal" and the Generali tower.

Seen from Notre Dame:









Seen from the Eiffel Tower:









Seen from Chinatown:


----------



## brisavoine

This is another render posted by a guy on the French forum. On the foreground you can see the 225 m (738 ft) renovated AXA Tower, and behind the GAN Tower is the 280 m (919 ft) Generali Tower. Height looks alright to me (the AXA and Generali towers look almost at the same height only because the Generali Tower is standing 184 m (201 yards) behind the AXA Tower), but it seems to me that the girth of the Generali Tower is too big on that render.


----------



## brisavoine

Metropolitan said:


> Is this about the new court hall (_Palais de Justice_) ?
> 
> 246 meters... how the height can be so specific ? Did an architect already design a tower for this ? Anyway, this is indeed possible knowing the mayor would like to build towers in Paris but there's still the height limit in the city proper which remains an issue.
> 
> Anyway, avenue de France actually means right behind the Bibliothèque. I'm personally not fan of tall skyscrapers standing alone, but I must confess that this is one of the few locations inside Paris that wouldn't be so bad for a skyscraper (the other decent location being nearby Tour Montparnasse).
> 
> By the way Brisavoine, where have you heard about this ?


Metropolitan, the skyscraper I was referring to is the Hypergreen Tower, that's why I gave an exact height. Contrary to what Cyril says, the Hypergreen Tower is not rumored to be built in La Défense, not that I know of. It's just what some skyscrapers enthusiasts would like, but I don't think there's any plan for the Hypergreen Tower in La Défense. On the other hand, it was leaked out that Ferrier, who designed the Hypergreen Tower, proposed to build his Hypergreen Tower on the Avenue de France, in the 13th arrondissement of the City of Paris. The idea is seriously being considered in city hall. Bertrand Delanoë, the mayor of Paris, would certainly like to finish his 1st term in 2008 with some bold announcements. This 246 m (807 ft) skyscraper wouldn't be standing immediately behind the National Library of France, it would stand further down the Avenue de France, near the Périphérique freeway. Still, if they build it, it will be very visible from the Latin Quarter and from Notre Dame area.

Issy-les-Moulineaux local council is also very interested in the Hypergreen Tower, and normally we're supposed to know if they build one in Issy by the end of December. I don't know if it's possible that both Issy and the City of Paris build this skyscraper. It would be a bit odd. The site for the Hypergreen Tower in Issy is located 8.5 km (5.3 miles) to the west of the site on the Avenue de France.


----------



## delahaye

paris is on the rise!


----------



## TONIO DEL BARRIO

Seen from Notre Dame:









Seen from the Eiffel Tower:









Seen from Chinatown:









IT'S SO GOOD!!! OUAHHHHHHH 

PARIS, really A GLOBAL CITY ......


----------



## eklips

Yes, if they don't mess up the tour signal, we will truly have one hell of a skyline in ten years!!


----------



## Metropolitan

According to the latest news, the height of the Generali tower should be at 308 meters, hence taller than on the renderings above.


----------



## BMXican

*308m*? 

wow!


----------



## Metropolitan

BMXican said:


> *308m*?
> 
> wow!


Indeed. Actually, I'm very happy that the Tour Générali will reach that height because its spire is so massive that it really needs to be tall in order to be esthetic.

Here's a little picture on which it appears approximately at its good height :










Just to clarify things, here's the list of future towers which have been added to the image:
Tour Générali (308 m)
Renovated AXA (225 m)
Tour T1 (185 m) _under construction_
Tour Granite (183 m) _under construction_
Hôtel Méridien La Défense (83 m)


----------



## BMXican

this has something frankfurt-esque to it. tour generali, the commerzbank of paris (new pinnacle, spire, etc)


----------



## brisavoine

Metropolitan said:


> According to the latest news, the height of the Generali tower should be at 308 meters, hence taller than on the renderings above.


308 meters, now this is really something! That's 1,010 feet for those not used to metric. I checked on the French forum, the information comes from a very good source whose identity cannot be disclosed. The guy who quoted this source has provided accurate information in the past.

What's crazy to me is that this Generali Tower, which nobody knew about only 3 weeks ago, will be taller than the Eiffel Tower (discounting the antenna). If we count the Eiffel Tower's TV antenna, then the Eiffel Tower is 16 meters (52 feet) taller. This tower could also become the tallest skyscraper in Western Europe, depending on the exact final height of the London Bridge Tower (some sources say 310 meters, other sources say 306 meters).

How can it be that French authorities reduced the height of the "tour signal" ("iconic tower") of La Défense from 400 m. to 300 m., supposedly because some "people in the higher spheres" were afraid it would be taller than the Eiffel Tower, and now Generali is building this tower out of the blue. This is beyond me. In any case, if the "tour signal", whose design will be selected in the end of November, is indeed only 300 meters, it will be a rather grotesque situation: we'll have a "tour signal", hailed as the new beacon of La Défense, shorter than the Generali Tower. Unless of course France2 TV channel were right last month when they reported that the "tour signal" would be around 350 meters (1,150 ft). Then, things would make more sense. Answer in about 30 days from now.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

What was the name of the 400m tower proposed for La Defense in the 80's/90's?


----------



## Newcastle Guy

brisavoine said:


> What's crazy to me is that this Generali Tower, which nobody knew about only 3 weeks ago, will be taller than the Eiffel Tower (discounting the antenna). If we count the Eiffel Tower's TV antenna, then the Eiffel Tower is 16 meters (52 feet) taller. This tower could also become the tallest skyscraper in Western Europe, depending on the exact final height of the London Bridge Tower (some sources say 310 meters, other sources say 306 meters).


According to the official site it is 310m, though I expect the Tour Signal will be taller anyway. Which design will be better though, we will have to wait until November


----------



## Cyril

Newcastle Guy said:


> What was the name of the 400m tower proposed for La Defense in the 80's/90's?


It was called "Tour Sans Fin(s)" (tower without ends / endless tower).


----------



## Newcastle Guy

^^ Thanks Cyril


----------



## bread_n_butter

A diagram of Paris' highest towers.


----------



## brisavoine

Updated renderings: I've increased the height of the Generali Tower to 308 meters (1,010 feet), which we now know should be its actual height. This time, I've placed the "tour signal" at 350 meters (1,150 ft) to give an idea of how it would look compared to the Generali Tower. Again, the design of the "tour signal" is as yet unknown.

Seen from Notre Dame (the renovated 225m/738ft AXA Tower is shown):









Seen from the Eiffel Tower (the renovated AXA Tower is not shown):









Seen from Chinatown (the renovated AXA Tower is not shown):


----------



## St!ckyesman

*BEFORE / AFTER*

I've taken this picture from the 31nd flor of the Ariane tower. 










It's about 300m tower here:


----------



## 3tmk

Do you have more pictures from the top of the Ariane?


----------



## bnmaddict

virtual said:


> Yes, if they don't mess up the tour signal, we will truly have one hell of a skyline in ten years!!


Both the Generali tower and the "signal" tower are supposed to go up by 2008, we'll have a hell of a skyline in less than 5 years!


----------



## brisavoine

One of our good informants in La Défense reported on the French forum that the Tetris building, built in 1983, is set to be demolished and replaced by a skyscraper whose characteristics (height, design) are totally unknown at the moment. This is part of the La Défense revival plan which involves the destruction of 8 to 9 buildings and towers to be replaced by 8 to 9 skyscrapers, as well as the construction of three skyscrapers on currently empty lots. All of this is due to happen before 2013. So far we know the Iris building will be demolished and replaced by the Generali Tower. Apparently the Tetris building is next in line. Our informant also hinted that a building currently occupied by French bank BNP will also be demolished, but I don't know which building he's referring to.

Here is the Tetris building:









On this picture, the Tetris building stands to the left of the CBX Tower and is hidden behind the "GE Real Estate" building. The skyscraper replacing it should stand taller than the "GE Real Estate" building, and probably also taller than the CBX Tower, considering the heights now adopted in La Défense. This should give to this part of La Défense an urban canyon effect quite reminiscent of some streets in Lower Manhattan.


----------



## Phil

The replacement of Tetris is nothing new, it will not be a skyscraper, the building would be too close to its neigbors.

This is what will replace it :


----------



## Valcom

La Defense is really becoming a world class BD! Hope the next towers will coming soon


----------



## dougfr69

jef said:


> I think T1 and Granite are u/c. I mean Generali (?) and the others shown on the render above at LD. For example, the one at the right of Generali. Any dates?


"the one at the right of Generali" is the renovation of the AXA Tower. The renovation must start in the second part of 2007. Generali tower and the hotel Meridien are approuved.


----------



## Cyril

Within 2 or 3 years, La Défense will be cramped with cranes. It is so unusual!


----------



## jef

cheers doug.


----------



## Mr Bricks

So is Generali the tallest of all proposals (those going ahead)?


----------



## dougfr69

SuomiPoika said:


> So is Generali the tallest of all proposals (those going ahead)?


Yes for the moment but the "tour signal" should make same dimension. Around 300m.


----------



## brisavoine

SuomiPoika said:


> So is Generali the tallest of all proposals (those going ahead)?


Nobody knows at this point. It could be either the Generali Tower, or the so-called "tour signal", or even the Ministry of Public Works office skyscraper. That's because the winning projects for the "tour signal" and for the Ministry of Public Works tower are not known yet.


----------



## brisavoine

jef said:


> So what are the new high-rise proposals confirmed to kickstart construction next year in Paris?


In a place like Greater Paris, with such a massive metropolitan economy (GDP ca. 500 billion US dollars year in year out), there are scores of new constructions starting every year. If we were to list all new construction projects, there would be reams and reams of messages, plus I don't think the few main contributors here have time to inquire about each and every project. That's why I keep myself to presenting only the most prominent highrise projects. For an idea of what I mean, here's a map of Greater Paris showing all offices with more than 5,000 m² (54,000 sq. ft) built between 1998-2004, either new buildings (dark blue) or refurbished buildings (light blue), "refurbished" in Paris meaning that everything inside the building is destroyed and rebuilt anew, with only the historical exterior walls kept untouched. Offices smaller than 5,000 m² are not shown on the map. I indicated the names of the main business districts.










Most of what's shown on the map is mid-rise buildings, which are not reported on this thread. As you can see, there are many areas besides La Défense where office building is going on. All of this means that this thread represents only the tip of the iceberg. The bulk of office projects and construction in Greater Paris goes unreported here, simply because it would take too much time to inquire about and report. If you want more details about the many projects that we don't report here, you can check the six-monthly Paris Crane Survey which lists all offices of more than 1,000 m2 (10,800 sq. ft) which are under construction/refurbishment or which have been completed in the past six months in Greater Paris: http://www.driversjonas.fr/contenu.aspx?LID=1&doc=17910.

In a way it's a pity that we only report the most prominent high rise projects here, because many other great projects remain in the shadow. Take for instance the new world headquarters of AXA insurance group, which are located in Central Paris, near the Champs-Élysées. They integrated a new glass building designed by Ricardo Bofill with an 18th century palace. I don't think anyone posted it on this forum.





































Take also the new Citroën car showroom on the Champs-Élysées. This daring building was designed by French architect Manuelle Gautrand. I think pictures of this were posted only on the French forum.

Renderings:



























The actual building u/c:


----------



## Minato ku

Now the annual GDP of greater Paris is close to 600 billion USD

595 Billion USD or 480 billion € in 2005
http://www.insee.fr/fr/ffc/docs_ffc/PIB_reg.xls


----------



## rocky

the background of the map shows remarquably the build up areas


----------



## brisavoine

minato ku said:


> Now the annual GDP of greater Paris is close to 600 billion USD
> 
> 595 Billion USD or 480 billion € in 2005
> http://www.insee.fr/fr/ffc/docs_ffc/PIB_reg.xls


Interesting figure. I didn't know the French statistical office had already released 2005 GDP figures for Greater Paris. Converted in 2005 US dollars, it's exactly 598 billion dolars, i.e almost exactly the same GDP as the entire Netherlands.


----------



## Minato ku

Me too but i found this in wiki.
For 2006 the GDP of Paris should be higher than 600 billion USD.
It is very funny to compare the GDP of Greater Paris at other French regions
The GDP of the second region of France is "only" 205 billions USD.

I like the new hq of AXA insurance group
new and old mixed.


----------



## brisavoine

New render of the Generali Tower, published this week by L'Express magazine.


----------



## Cyril

It looks like Sleeping Beauty's Castle... Er..No comment.


----------



## Erebus555

That Citroen showroom looks great! Shame about the cars.


----------



## brisavoine

French newspaper Le Monde has reported that the winning design for the so-called "tour signal" ("iconic tower") of La Défense will be officially revealed on Monday November 27 at 11:30am French time. Don't expect too much in terms of height though. Several good sources have hinted that the height would be around 300 m (1,000 ft), perhaps even a bit less. For the long awaited 400 m (1,300 ft) tower, you'll have to wait again for the May 2007 French presidential election, after which the 400 m tower may resurface. There's an empty lot still available to the left of the Grande Arche if the new president decides to go ahead with a tower higher than the Eiffel Tower. The "tour signal" that will be revealed on Monday will be located to the right of the Grand Arche.


----------



## brisavoine

As you may already know, the design of the "tour signal" in La Défense has been revealed today. I'll write more about this later. But for now just a quick note on something quite unexpected revealed just a few minutes ago by the very serious newspaper Le Monde: *skyscraper plans in Clichy and Aubervilliers*, which were completely unheard of until now! According to Le Monde, Clichy local council (to the northwest of Central Paris) have secretly launched an architect contest to build a skyscraper on their territory. Clichy is located next to Levallois-Perret where the 165 m/540 ft Levallois twin towers are due to start construction next year. As for the Aubervilliers local council, located to the northeast of Central Paris, Le Monde says they are about to launch their own skyscraper projects. This adds up to projects already under way in Saint Denis, Bagnolet, Issy-les-Moulineaux, Neuilly-sur-Seine, La Défense, and Levallois-Perret. Honestly, without exaggeration, I think that there have never been so many skyscraper projects in Greater Paris ever. Not even in the heydays of economic prosperity during the de Gaulle presidency in the 1960s was there such a bubbling of projects.

Le Monde also referred to the ban on skyscrapers in the City of Paris proper as an "ukase" (i.e. a Russian state decree, a word usually used in France to refer to arbitrary decisions not backed by citizens). The Le Monde article is really interesting, I may translate it later for you.


----------



## eklips

Brisavoine, do you have a link to this article?


----------



## Cyril

http://www.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,[email protected],[email protected],0.html


----------



## thoju75

http://www.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,1-0,36-839028,0.html

Voila le lien Virtual


----------



## Brice

I like this new tower


----------



## 3tmk

wow, so they increased the height by 30 meters?!
That's even better, now they can boast to have the tallest tower in France, any way conceivable, there won't be a roof or spire debate.
And it will be interesting to see the renders you and Metropolitain make, for some reason I think that Generali's roof is lower than 250m high


----------



## thoju75

The height is actually 159m and will be 225m, so they increase the height by 66m precisely


----------



## [email protected]

66.11m precisely...


----------



## JBCousin

A model of this tower that I did yesterday :


----------



## 3tmk

thoju75 said:


> The height is actually 159m and will be 225m, so they increase the height by 66m precisely


No, I meant they increased the total height of the renovated tower by 30m, since at first it was supposed to be 215m tall (or was it 225m?), including the spire


----------



## bnmaddict

225m is the "roof" height, without the spire.


----------



## Phobos

brisavoine said:


> No, they are not planning to replace some Haussmannian buildings (or mansard-roof buildings as you put it), not that I know of. The buildings that would be destroyed are 1970s and 1980s buildings.
> 
> That being said, even if they planned to destroy some Haussmannian buildings, that wouldn't be the end of the world you know. Paris has like thousands of Haussmannian buildings. IMHO, it's ok to destroy a few of them here and there to make room for new buildings, as long as the new buildings are high quality. Otherwise, if we consider that each and every Haussmannian building is sacred and must remain till the end of times, then Paris becomes a museum, and Parisians become museum keepers. No, thanks.


I'm against any demolition of historic buildings.The Haussmanian buildings are what makes Paris look Paris,so destroying these buildings is destroying the soul of the city.Glassy buildings can be found in any big city in the world,but the "sea of mansards" can only be seen in Paris.That doesn't mean the city has to be a museum city with no modern architecture,you guys have LD and there are always crappy 60's buildings waiting for the wrecking ball,like in this project.BTW I was looking at the diagram and here's a comparison with an aerial:











I couldn't find a picture showing the other side of the avenue,but looking at the diagram it seems some old buildings will be demolished:


----------



## 3tmk

Phobos, of course I am opposed on destroying a lot of those Haussmanian buildings, and most boulevards should be undisturbed, but why not have some fun on some of them, Paris has so many avenues that are just so banal from one to the another, having a little diversity in a few of them won't hurt Paris, I mean, a lot of them already have some concrete monstrosities from the 60s that can be replaced IMO


----------



## Metropolitan

If highrise buildings would be built in Neuilly, it will certainly not be on locations of Haussmanian buildings. That's for sure. This would never be accepted neither by the population, nor by the mayor. While there are many Haussmanian buildings on the avenue Charles-de-Gaulle, the avenue is far to be 100% made of them. Many new buildings have been built very recently on that avenue, and none has replaced something Haussmanian.

There's largely enough ugly buildings from the 60's/70's on that avenue to build new highrise instead. There's absolutely no need to touch to Haussmanian architecture. Actually, on the opposite, keeping Haussmanian buildings would emphasize even more the progressivity of the changing environments, from the Haussmanian to the skyscraper.


----------



## Cyril

La Défense 2013










The Phare tower is not shown..or is it hidden in the background?
Btw T1 and Granite towers are not shown either.
BTWww the 15 demolished and rebuilt towers are not shown either


----------



## brisavoine

The same image at higher resolution, coming from today's edition of the French newspaper Le Figaro. As Cyril already mentioned, only the Generali Tower, the new AXA Tower, and the smaller Nobel Tower are shown. The location of the "tour Phare" (aka "tour signal"), the Granite Tower, and the T1 Tower are indicated. The Ministry of Public Works tower as well as the other towers that will be reconstructed are not indicated.

For each tower, Le Figaro indicated the total floor area, as well as the following information:
- Hauteur (height)
- Livraison (due to open in)
- Maître d'ouvrage (developer)
- Architecte (architect)

Enjoy.


----------



## Grygry

Phobos said:


> I couldn't find a picture showing the other side of the avenue,but looking at the diagram it seems some old buildings will be demolished:


Well, the non-hausmannian buildings by taller ones will not be easy in Paris. Paris does not have wide street (avenues, yes but not streets), building are really close one another so building high would pose some problem, more than in NY, except if you set the same kind of legislation. And the proximity of historical monuments would make this pretty hard within the 11 inner districts.

Also, there are great areas to redevelop that are only made out of hausmannian buildings... To renew them (the floors are 120 years old!) you have to totally destroy the floors, while keeping the outside wall up, and rebuild inside. That has a huge cost. I'd be curious to see if it is possible to make a tower out of such a structure, with a hausmanian base... But I guess you are aware, Phobos, that these ideas are somewhat un-PC in Paris!

Otherwise, I'm thinking, that rebuilding & densifying the suburbs is much easier, and that a new infrastructure (like Metropherique) would make it more interesting than inner Paris for investors. So this futuristic view may not become a reallity inside Paris so soon...


----------



## brisavoine

Grygry said:


> So this futuristic view may not become a reallity inside Paris so soon...


The above rendering is not inside the City of Paris. It's in Neuilly-sur-Seine, juste across the Seine river from La Défense. Re-read the previous messages.


----------



## Metropolitan

Grygry said:


> Well, the non-hausmannian buildings by taller ones will not be easy in Paris. Paris does not have wide street (avenues, yes but not streets), building are really close one another so building high would pose some problem, more than in NY, except if you set the same kind of legislation. And the proximity of historical monuments would make this pretty hard within the 11 inner districts.
> 
> Also, there are great areas to redevelop that are only made out of hausmannian buildings... To renew them (the floors are 120 years old!) you have to totally destroy the floors, while keeping the outside wall up, and rebuild inside. That has a huge cost. I'd be curious to see if it is possible to make a tower out of such a structure, with a hausmanian base... But I guess you are aware, Phobos, that these ideas are somewhat un-PC in Paris!
> 
> Otherwise, I'm thinking, that rebuilding & densifying the suburbs is much easier, and that a new infrastructure (like Metropherique) would make it more interesting than inner Paris for investors. So this futuristic view may not become a reallity inside Paris so soon...


The fact streets are narrow is not true in Neuilly-sur-Seine, which is the municipality where some people currently consider the idea about building skyscrapers. Furthermore, this project is specific to the avenue Charles-de-Gaulle which is very wide and directly following the esplanade of La Défense.

On that avenue, there are already buildings up to 12 floors that most people don't even notice. That's not that tall of course, but building few highrises buildings at the entrance to La Défense to make it less brutal and more progressive wouldn't increase contrasts, it would actually be the exact opposite. I honnestly believe that the connection between Haussmanian buildings and modern skyscrapers shouldn't be feared. Honnestly, the 60's or 70's buildings which would be replaced by highrise buildings.


----------



## Cyril

Vision..proposal..or project?

The Freaks Towers, Porte de Bagnolet in Paris City (??) or more likely in Bagnolet ?
EDIT: I've checked on a map. Those towers would NOT be in Paris city but in Bagnolet.










We've known for a few months that Bagnolet wants to build at least one highrise on its territory. Are those towers the expected project?


----------



## 3tmk

ooooh, me-likey!
Even better that they apparently dream to build them near the Mercuriales!


----------



## Cyril

there's 99% chance it's a mere vision imo.


----------



## EyOne

We have news about Generali Tower. It is confirmed that the tower will be 300m height from.....the esplanade. 










According to our prevision from these new informations (and this official draw, -we just had the coloured elements)...the tower must be 318meters height from ground (0 level)! May be the future taller skyscraper of West Europe?


----------



## [email protected]

Welcome EyOne and thanks for the news


----------



## Newcastle Guy

How do you figure that it is 318m? It only looks like 300m to the very tip of the spire to me?


----------



## brisavoine

It's 300 meters from the concrete slab, but 318 meters from street level. The concrete slab is 18 meters above street level.


----------



## Metropolitan

EyOne said:


> We have news about Generali Tower. It is confirmed that the tower will be 300m height from.....the esplanade.


The tower will not be fully covered by the esplanade, on the Northern side, the tower will be next to the circular boulevard, at ground level. This case is very similar to the CBX Tower. I just say so because it's not clear on the diagram you've posted.


----------



## Metropolitan

Another tower of 240 meters is studied for the Southern side of La Défense. The promoter will be Unibail and the architect will be Viguier.

There's no official rendering yet.


----------



## bnmaddict

It's amazing! :banana: 

In 1.5 months, we have had 3 new projects of towers in LD:
- GENERALI: 318m
- PHARE: 300m
- UNIBAIL project: 240m

And we also have the 225m CB31/New AXA which will be U/C soon! :nuts:


----------



## Metropolitan

bnmaddict said:


> It's amazing! :banana:
> 
> In 1.5 months, we have had 3 new projects of towers in LD:
> - GENERALI: 318m
> - PHARE: 300m
> - UNIBAIL project: 240m
> 
> And we also have the 225m CB31/New AXA which will be U/C soon! :nuts:


And there's also the Ministry of Equipment which should be around 200 meters.


----------



## brisavoine

With what we've learnt yesterday about Generali's height, it now looks like the Generali Tower is set to become the tallest skyscraper in Western Europe (unless the tour signal, aka tour Phare, which is also built above a concrete slab, turns out to be slightly taller than Generali).

Here's a little rendering showing the Generali Tower at exact height compared to Western Europe's tallest skyscrapers (LBT and Bishopgate proposed in London, and Commerzbank and Messeturm already built in Frankfurt):


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Why is it on a big concrete slab? Is the slab actually going to be inhabited?


----------



## [email protected]

Metropolitan said:


> Another tower of 240 meters is studied for the Southern side of La Défense. The promoter will be Unibail and the architect will be Viguier.
> 
> There's no official rendering yet.


It will be like this :
http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/5279/unibail2kx1.jpg


----------



## brisavoine

Newcastle Guy said:


> Why is it on a big concrete slab? Is the slab actually going to be inhabited?


All of La Défense is built above a concrete slab. Have you ever been to La Défense? That was very "fashionable" back in the 1960s, building entire new neighborhoods above giant concrete slabs, with car traffic below the slab, and pedestrian traffic above the slab. The inside of the La Défense giant concrete slab is a maze of motorways/freeways, access roads, subway lines, commercial malls, parking lots, empty spaces, maintenance spaces, and many other things that they don't tell us.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

So are you saying all of the towers actual heights are actually 18m less than what is always posted? Do they all include the 18m from underneath La defense?


----------



## Newcastle Guy

brisavoine said:


> With what we've learnt yesterday about Generali's height, it now looks like the Generali Tower is set to become the tallest skyscraper in Western Europe (unless the tour signal, aka tour Phare, which is also built above a concrete slab, turns out to be slightly taller than Generali).
> 
> Here's a little rendering showing the Generali Tower at exact height compared to Western Europe's tallest skyscrapers (LBT and Bishopgate proposed in London, and Commerzbank and Messeturm already built in Frankfurt):


Well, the Shard will still be the tallest tower from the bottom of the structure to the top will it not? Generali is in escence a 300m structure from the bottom of it to the top, although it has a taller AGL height as it is built on 'the esplanade'


----------



## EyOne

Newcastle Guy said:


> Well, the Shard will still be the tallest tower from the bottom of the structure to the top will it not? Generali is in escence a 300m structure from the bottom of it to the top, although it has a taller AGL height as it is built on 'the esplanade'


Generali will not built form the "esplanade" but from the real ground. 
As Metropolitan said "The tower will not be fully covered by the esplanade, on the Northern side, the tower will be next to the circular boulevard, at ground level."

The draw learn us that the tower will be 300m height form esplanade (pedestrian entrance of the tower) but the tower is based on the real ground (under the esplanade) > She will be built on real ground, not on esplanade >> 300 meters from entrance but 318 meters from the base.


----------



## bnmaddict

Generali will be build on the verge of LD huge concrete slab so it will have an access from the top of the slab, but will also be on the side of a street 18meters below...

Indeed, it will be THE HIGHEST SKYSCRAPER OF WESTERN EUROPE!!! :lol:


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Oh, OK. I stand corrected.


----------



## Metropolitan

Newcastle Guy said:


> So are you saying all of the towers actual heights are actually 18m less than what is always posted? Do they all include the 18m from underneath La defense?


Not at all.

The esplanade is just the main "avenue" of La Défense, it is elevated. However, towers aren't built on the esplanade ! Towers are built beside the esplanade, with their main entrance being at the level of the esplanade. As a result, the main entrance of buildings isn't at the 1st floor, there are above ground floors which are below the main entrance.

Here is a picture of CBX Tower where you see well how it works. The bridge is at the level of the esplanade where is located the main entrance of the tower, but it would be silly to consider that the height of the tower starts at the level of the esplanada (aka at the level of the bridge). :nuts:


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Right, thanks. It's a bit confusing at first.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

One thing. If access to the tower (receptio, atrium whatever) is on the esplanade, then am I correct in assuming it is the basement levels exposed to the roads at 'ground level'?


----------



## Cyril

The part under the slab is only the car parks, so definitively not the tower. So I really don't see why you all want to add 18 meters to the structure. The tower height will be 300m from the slab.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

I'm so confused...


----------



## jef

Newcastle Guy said:


> Generali is in escence a 300m structure from the bottom of it to the top


no. It is 251m. The diagram is just not correct.


----------



## Metropolitan

Cyril said:


> The part under the slab is only the car parks, so definitively not the tower. So I really don't see why you all want to add 18 meters to the structure. The tower height will be 300m from the slab.


That's fully wrong !

The building will be slightly larger at the level of the circular boulevard to follow the sidewalk. We don't know yet the use of those 5 first floors above ground but if it's the same as in most surrounding towers (Gan, AXA, etc...), it wouldn't be a carpark. But no matter the use of those floors, it's totally silly to consider them as basement floors ! :nuts: 

Here is a sketch showing how this should like:


----------



## Cyril

What is that skyscraper craze in Paris at the moment !??? 
This is only projects for La Défense area. 

We expect some projects in other areas of the Greater Paris to be unveiled soon.


----------



## brisavoine

Cyril said:


> We expect some projects in other areas of the Greater Paris to be unveiled soon.


The projects in other areas of Greater Paris won't be as tall though. Unless the local councils in Clichy or Aubervilliers suddenly go crazy and decide to build a 250-300 meters skyscraper in their area. Who knows! The good thing about competition is that once it's launched, it's hard to stop it. Because of Greater Paris's political division into hundreds of tiny municipalities, at the moment there are about 10 municipalities (local councils) we know of that are competing for towers in Greater Paris, beside La Défense. Although most of them will probably build only average skyscrapers (150-200 meters range), one or two of them might surprise us. We'll find out soon I guess.


----------



## brisavoine

Nice view of the 180m T1 Tower under construction in La Défense. The tower is approaching half of its final height.


----------



## Densaga

You're wrong.

T1 is currently the height of Sequoia/ SFR so 115m

T1's 185m so it's more than the half.


----------



## brisavoine

Densaga said:


> You're wrong.
> 
> T1 is currently the height of Sequoia/ SFR so 115m
> 
> T1's 185m so it's more than the half.


It rises too quickly to keep pace these days. Lol. If you're right about your measurement (to me, after checking the pic again, it looks more like 100m, but anyway), then it has reached 62% of its final height. Still pretty close to half.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

How come there are so few updates for Tour Granite in comparison with it's counterpart at the other end of the district?


----------



## brisavoine

Work goes at a slightly slower pace on tour Granite. Also, for T1 Tower we have a guy who lives just in front of it and takes weekly pictures, which is not the case with tour Granite.

Anyway, since you're asking, here is tour Granite:

Latest pic as of yesterday (December in Paris? well, global warming).









The first piece of cladding has just arrived. It looks like a very sleek white cladding.









As of December 3.


----------



## kony

brisavoine said:


> Nice view of the 180m T1 Tower under construction in La Défense. The tower is approaching half of its final height.


wrong, the tower is actually almost 3/4 of its future height...i don't see how you can let people know that the tower is half of his future height :bash: :bash: :bash: 

this is a 180 tower here , not a 260 m tower. I seriously wonder if you actually realize what would be the height of a buildding double the height of the one in this picture you posted

give correct information please.


----------



## kony

by the way, simply by judging the curb of this T1 tower, everyone can easily see it is NOT half its future height.

not mentionning the 30 levels already built, when the towers is only supposed to get some 40 storeys only...


----------



## Cyril

Roughly 25 floors out of 36 (?) are already completed. Even including the top crown, this tower is more than half completed.


----------



## Iliun

Metropolitan said:


> That's fully wrong !
> 
> The building will be slightly larger at the level of the circular boulevard to follow the sidewalk. We don't know yet the use of those 5 first floors above ground but if it's the same as in most surrounding towers (Gan, AXA, etc...), it wouldn't be a carpark.


I think it will be the VIP entrance, just near the circular boulevard to accomodate people directly outgoing of their (chauffeur driven) car.


----------



## kony

Cyril said:


> il ya grosso merdo 25 étages de fait et il y en aura 36 (?) en tout donc oui même en incluant l'ongle en haut, on est plus qu'à la moitié.


this is even so true when you consider than the first 8 levels (or 9 i'm not sure) are much higher than the other floors...then you've got the lobby level which is even higher...


----------



## Newcastle Guy

brisavoine said:


> The first piece of cladding has just arrived. It looks like a very sleek white cladding.


So far (it's early days though) I think I prefer Granites' cladding to T1's cladding


----------



## kony

Newcastle Guy said:


> So far (it's early days though) I think I prefer Granites' cladding to T1's cladding


me too...i think a lot of people think so

T1's cladd is a bit too dark from some sides


----------



## eklips

Newcastle Guy said:


> So far (it's early days though) I think I prefer Granites' cladding to T1's cladding



Like most of us.


----------



## brisavoine

kony said:


> wrong, the tower is actually almost 3/4 of its future height...i don't see how you can let people know that the tower is half of his future height :bash: :bash: :bash:


Calm down Kony, or you may get another blame from the admin.


----------



## kony

brisavoine said:


> Calm down Kony, or you may get another blame from the admin.


again i'm telling you, if u come into forums ionly to hear people that agree with you, then you'd better ignore this way of communication...in the first place...

then regarding the other part of your sentence...i don't quite know what to tell you...is there a risk i go to jail for that ??? because even that i don't fear !

i'm just asking because my life certainly doesn't turn around writing in a forum or not...which seems to be the case for you now.

can we stay focused on what was the pupose of this thred : T1 TOWER.


----------



## Densaga

it's not 50% , but it's not 75% too .
You were both wrong .

Kony i wonder if you know reading .
It was said up that it's about 60% of the final height


----------



## Minato ku

Newcastle Guy said:


> 1. It's not an antenna, it's a spire
> 
> 2. If Heron's spire doesn't count, then neither does Generali's
> 
> I find it funny how Generali appears ahead of the shard because of it's spire(even though the shards top plant floor is higher than Generalis), but Heron doesn't even make an appearance in your little diagram :?
> 
> And I find it even funnier that the shard's roof height says 305.*8*, and the spire says 305.*7*!!!!!


I agree 
One Canada square should not be in this diagram


----------



## EyOne

SimLim said:


> Wont be long till London produces another megatall im sure.


We Wish it for you and for London.


----------



## bnmaddict

SimLim said:


> Wont be long till London produces another megatall im sure.


*ANOTHER* megatall!!! :lol:

Try to build another supertall first...

Now, can we go back to the subject which is *PARIS*.


----------



## Guest

It was more a reply to Newcastle Guy who was bemoaning the heights of specific buildings. Things change quickly. Next week Bradford could have Europes tallest highrise planned. Heights good but its not the most important thing. 

As for you Bnmaddict, you come across very arrogant and rude.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Cyril said:


> Anyway the Tour Phare's top plant floor will be (much) higher than sexy LBT.


How high are tour signal's top plant floors going to be, if you don't mind me asking


----------



## brisavoine

Newcastle Guy said:


> I find it funny how Generali appears ahead of the shard because of it's spire(even though the shards top plant floor is higher than Generalis), but Heron doesn't even make an appearance in your little diagram :?


The shortest tower in the diagram above is the new AXA Tower, which is 245m tall including its spire, that's why Heron doesn't make it.


Newcastle Guy said:


> And I find it even funnier that the shard's roof height says 305.*8*, and the spire says 305.*7*!!!!!


That you'll have to ask the admins on Skyscraperpage.


----------



## bnmaddict

SimLim said:


> As for you Bnmaddict, you come across very arrogant and rude.


:lol: 

I read and re-read my post and didn't find anything arrogant and rude in it... Perhaps it's this smiley: :lol: ?

Anyway, The subject of the thread is still Paris.


----------



## brisavoine

Newcastle Guy said:


> How high are tour signal's top plant floors going to be, if you don't mind me asking


Approximately 300 meters I reckon.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

SimLim said:


> It was more a reply to Newcastle Guy who was bemoaning the heights of specific buildings. Things change quickly. Next week Bradford could have Europes tallest highrise planned. Heights good but its not the most important thing.
> 
> As for you Bnmaddict, you come across very arrogant and rude.


i know, I was just stating what I thought. This thread seemsto have become very heght orientated since Generali got those extra meters. Otherwise what be the point of the comparison diagrams?


----------



## Newcastle Guy

brisavoine said:


> Approximately 300 meters I reckon.


About the same as the shards so not 'much' higher at all


----------



## brisavoine

Here's a little diagram showing Generali, new AXA Tower, and Heron to compare heights.


----------



## brisavoine

Newcastle Guy said:


> About the same as the shards so not 'much' higher at all


Uh, the top occupied floor of the London Bridge Tower will the viewing gallery on the 66th floor at 244m above ground according to your good friend wjfox2002, whereas tour signal (aka tour Phare) 's top occupied floor (perhaps a viewing gallery too?) should be approx. 300m above ground. The Eiffel Tower's top floor (the highest part of the tower reachable by tourists) is at 276m above ground, for the records.


----------



## bnmaddict

brisavoine said:


> Uh, the top occupied floor of the London Bridge Tower will the viewing gallery on the 66th floor at 244m above ground according to your good friend wjfox2002, whereas tour signal (aka tour Phare) 's top occupied floor (perhaps a viewing gallery too?) should be approx. 300m above ground. The Eiffel Tower's top floor (the highest part of the tower reachable by tourists) is at 276m above ground, for the records.


^^ :lol: 

For some reasons, LBT's website says that the observation floor at 246m will be the highest viewing gallery in Europe...

Apparently, it won't be...


----------



## brisavoine

bnmaddict said:


> For some reasons, LBT's website says that, the observation floor at 246m will be the highest viewing gallery in Europe...
> 
> Apparently, it won't be...


Well, we don't know yet. Most probably it won't be, but we're not 100% sure yet. Also, the LBT website was created before the tour signal (aka tour Phare) was known, and probably it hasn't been updated since tour Phare's announcement 2 weeks ago.

Also remember that local chauvinism is often blinding people. When I was living in London I remember the media said that Westminster Hall was the largest medieval hall in Europe, whereas in Paris people say that the great hall of the Palais de la Cité (now the Salle des pas perdus inside the Palais de Justice) was the largest medieval hall in Europe. Obviously one of the two cities is wrong, but I don't know which one.

Westiminster Hall









Salle des pas perdus (the medieval hall burnt in the 17th century and was rebuilt in classical style)


----------



## KB

brisavoine said:


> Here's a little diagram showing Generali, new AXA Tower, and Heron to compare heights.


I love the AXA tower...nice design


----------



## Newcastle Guy

brisavoine said:


> Uh, the top occupied floor of the London Bridge Tower will the viewing gallery on the 66th floor at 244m above ground according to your good friend wjfox2002, whereas tour signal (aka tour Phare) 's top occupied floor (perhaps a viewing gallery too?) should be approx. 300m above ground. The Eiffel Tower's top floor (the highest part of the tower reachable by tourists) is at 276m above ground, for the records.



Oh, so sorry I should have made it clearer, I meant Plant floors.

Originally Posted by Cyril 
_"Anyway the Tour Phare's top plant floor will be (much) higher than sexy LBT"_
So, the statement I was replying to was wrong, obviously, as LBT's plant floors take it to 306m apparently

Plant floors are floors none the less


----------



## Newcastle Guy

kbboy said:


> I love the AXA tower...nice design


I agree, I like the way it kind of 'spreads out' in slightly different directions. The cladding should be good too.

Definately one of the better renovations of an old tower, it looks brand new (well it will be I suppose lol)


----------



## bnmaddict

Newcastle Guy said:


> Oh, so sorry I should have made it clearer, I meant Plant floors.
> 
> Originally Posted by Cyril
> _"Anyway the Tour Phare's top plant floor will be (much) higher than sexy LBT"_
> So, the statement I was replying to was wrong, obviously, as LBT's plant floors take it to 306m apparently
> 
> Plant floors are floors none the less


If you look carefully at any rendering of LBT, you'll realize that the top radiator floors are at least 20 meters below the top of "the shards of glass" (around 280 meters)... certainly not a roof top at 306m as Skyscraperpage states it.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

I always thought that actually, but that's what it says everywhere. SSP, SSN, The official site etc... The whole thing was supposed to be 306m tall until Bishopsgate tower got proposed at 307m, then it was heightened to 310m (I think that is what happened anyway...)


----------



## jef

Newcastle Guy said:


> And I find it even funnier that the shard's roof height says 305.*8*, and the spire says 305.*7*!!!!!


Height of Generali Tower is also wrong: it is shown at 318m whereas its structural height is 251m. If you include the spire it is 300m according to Emporis.


----------



## Cyril

Yes and the green area to the right (an heliport btw) is rumored to be used to build skyscrapers.


----------



## Minato ku

The old EDF tower is under in demolishion. 
The constrution of Mozart tower may start in 2007.


----------



## Ese del 69

With the Mozart tower:


----------



## Densaga

minato ku said:


> The old EDF tower is under in demolishion.
> The constrution of Mozart tower may start in 2007.


You can quote my message  

pic by me
render by arquitectonica

old








=>








new


----------



## Densaga

*Paris Supertall non winning projects of "Phare" have been released !*

Which do you prefer ? 

Text in french , i will translate it later . you can use google traductions









«La tour évolutive» de * Jacques Ferrier*
Conçu comme «ultra-environnementale» (repose sur le concept de la tour en béton haute performance «hypergreen») le projet s’annonce capable de «se transformer pour durer, commente la Cité de l’architecture et du patrimoine. De forme elliptique, la tour est enveloppée par une résille porteuse. La structure est clairement détachée de la façade en double peau de verre. 325 mètres de haut – 145.000 m2 de surfaces utiles – 70 étages.










«L’anti-monolithe» de *Norman Foster*
«Le geste est simplement efficace et corporate. Ce projet est le seul à ne faire que de la hauteur le caractère exceptionnel», commente la Cité de l’architecture et du patrimoine. Des blocs de bureaux de 24 niveaux sont accrochés sur la structure.










«Les jumelles» de *Massimiliano Fuksas*
«Un geste hautement plastique : de l’architecture sculpture. C’est l’option prise par ce projet qui jouant dans l’entre-deux que constitue l’espace entre la Grande Arche et la palais du CNIT, répond avec «force et douceur»», commente la Cité de l’architecture et du patrimoine.









«Le concept global» de *Manuelle Gautrand*
«Une forte empreinte de design sur le thème de l’entrelacement. C’est la conséquence d’un parti très affirmé : la majeur partie de la structure est en façade. Soit une résille porteuse, un exosquelette aussi puissant que raffiné capable de supporter deux tiers des charges de la tour, le noyau assurant le tiers restant», commente la Cité de l’architecture et du patrimoine.










«Les quatre satellites» de *Rem Koolhaas-OMA*
C’est l’un des deux projets qui s’attachent à créer un événement fort dans le dernier tiers. A plus de 200 mètres de hauteur, quatre satellites émergent de la tour. «Dans ce projet à la façade triangulaire, il y a adéquation totale de la peau et de la structure. Le tour assume pleinement son rôle de monument entre la Grande Arche et le CNIT», commente la Cité de l’architecture et du patrimoine.









«Le Skysail» de *Nicolas Michelin*
«Anti-bloc, «Skysail» est l’un des deux projets à proposer une typologie «hybride» au sens où elle cherche à «troubler l’image» classique des tours», commente la Cité de l’architecture et du patrimoine. En résulte une géométrie complexe, en l’occurrence une succession de strates horizontales de différentes longueurs. «Skysail» est conçu comme une grande voile.










«L’objet expérimental» de *Jean Nouvel*
«Un objet d’attraction et de diffusion. En permanence, de jour comme de nuit». Ce projet établit un rapport entre l’architecture et l’image à une échelle monumentale», commente la Cité de l’architecture et du patrimoine. D’où cette typologie inédite, avec un gigantesque élément mobile d’environ 70 m de haut.










«L’effet prisme» de *Dominique Perrault*
«Monolithique et prismatique. Tel apparaît ce projet «double», placé sous le signe du pragmatisme et de la géométrie», commente la Cité de l’architecture et du patrimoine. Sa forme proche du trapèze est issue du peu de points d’appui possibles sur le site.









«La fine lame» de *Herzog & De Meuron*
«Il s’agit moins d’un gratte-ciel que d’un «coupe-ciel». Plus d’un immeuble que d’une tour. Un immeuble lame fruit de l’extrusion du site», commente la Cité de l’architecture et du patrimoine. L’ensemble conçu comme un «paysage vertical stratifié» avec des jardins intérieurs, est doté d’une peau très sophistiquée. Le bâtiment fait 135 mètres de face et 35 mètres de profil.


----------



## Densaga

Much details from Ferrier Tower , 70 storeys , 325m from his site .
Maybe it would be constructed in a parisian suburb . Wait n see





































































































*Video*

*Credits *:
http://www.jacques-ferrier.com/


----------



## Ese del 69

The one of Ferrier is awesome. I hope it will be built in the Pont d'Issy area.


----------



## De Snor

The Ferrier proposal is really nice , the actual proposal should be trown in a garbage bin.Built this instead fgs


----------



## Matthieu

Yeah, Ferrier's was great.


----------



## Matthieu

On the other hand, Foster's :no:


----------



## brunob

A lot of half baked verticality here. Mayne remains a good choice imo. Plus it's an evolving project according to the man himself.


----------



## nukey

wow, They realy did choose the best one... for once!
Thank god this didnt go the way of the Gazpromneft competition...


----------



## wjfox

The Ferrier scheme is by far the best.


----------



## Ese del 69

According to what is said at the EPAD's meeting (La Defense administration), Ferrier's tower could also be built in La Defense, as the "Signal Tower", which the EPAD's president said to be another over-300m tower, different from the "Phare Tower" which turned out to be Morphosis (which I do like).


----------



## eklips

Yep, just like most people, I think that appart from Morphosis only Ferrier's tower was worth it, all the others were crap.

But Ferrier's going to build a similar tower somewhere in the agglo at one point or the other it's obvious


----------



## brisavoine

Densaga said:


>


This is the best view of La Défense I have seen in a long time.

I agree that Ferrier's proposal, which appears on that picture, is truly superb. But then, not all hope is lost. His tower is also proposed for the town center of Issy-les-Moulineaux, not far from Issy Bridge which appears on the picture with Gautrand's proposal in post #663. It is also proposed on the Avenue de France in the 13th arrondissement of the City of Paris proper.

Here on this pic you can see the Avenue de France area with some towers proposed for that area. Ferrier's tower could be built among them. The new Paris court house could also be built there. In the background in the middle of the picture you can see Notre Dame Cathedral if you pay attention, and Montmartre is to the right of the picture.









I think Ferrier's tower will finally be built somewhere in Greater Paris. At the moment there are 9 communes (municipalities) beside La Défense that are planning to build skyscrapers on their territory, so if Issy or the 13th arrondissement don't take Ferrier's proposal, one of the other communes will pick up his project. Ferrier's tower has been the most publicized in the French media.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

The project never really stood a chance then lol. I thought the other projects would be better. The only one I like is Ferrier's scheme, and even then that's not amazing. And I expected much more from Mr Foster


----------



## Matthieu

I sort of like Michelin's too.


----------



## brunob

Newcastle Guy said:


> And I expected much more from Mr Foster


Why? As much as i admire much of his work, his practise has come up with some real duds in recent years.


----------



## Matthieu

The Millau Viaduct isn't so bad though.


----------



## Cyril

^^ This is simply a piece of art!


----------



## Metropolitan

I don't know why, but I'm not really seduced by Gautrand's proposal. The cladding work is really a piece of Art, but I'm not sure I would have liked it in the heart of La Défense.

I guess that somehow it's because it reminds me the tour Nuages (the entrance of those towers are also made of big circles). Now this being said, comparing both is totally silly considering the gap in quality. It is a bit the same as comparing a traban cars with a BMW. But I can't help myself to be influenced by this. :doh:


----------



## brunob

But what you see is the second skin, i think it really takes a life of its own: it's intricate, in fact i see two different skin wowen into one, it's bubly and funky and yet sober enough to make it a serious contender in this competition, the transitional design between the ground and the tower is almost perfectly smooth... i think it's a crowd pleaser. Granted, not everybody's taste but very generally a refreshing design. 
Underneath all that, you've got a more conventional tower (look at the cladding underneath the skin).
The dressing up of the tower really makes what is special about it.


----------



## Metropolitan

brunob said:


> But what you see is the second skin, i think it really takes a life of its own: it's intricate, in fact i see two different skin wowen into one, it's bubly and funky and yet sober enough to make it a serious contender in this competition, the transitional design between the ground and the tower is almost perfectly smooth... i think it's a crowd pleaser. Granted, not everybody's taste but very generally a refreshing design.
> Underneath all that, you've got a more conventional tower (look at the cladding underneath the skin).
> The dressing up of the tower really makes what is special about it.


Yeah I agree with this. Gautrand's design is really refreshing, and bringing such a proposal can only make architecture move forward in the future.


----------



## JP

c'est d'un chic de parler entre nous en anglais !


----------



## brisavoine

I went to the exhibition at the Palais de Chaillot yesterday. This exhibition presents all candidate projects for the tour Phare. I could peruse the architect plans that were displayed, and so I could deduce the exact height of Thom Mayne's tour Phare. His tower is 350 meters high at sea level, but street level below the tower is 53 meters above sea level it appears (that's the sea level height of the rue de la demi-lune). In other words, that means that the tower is exactly 297 meters (974 ft) high from street level to the top of the tower's hair. Roof height is exactly 282 meters (925 ft) from street level. That's where the viewing gallery will be located. At 282 meters above street level, that viewing gallery will be 6 meters (20 ft) higher than the Eiffel Tower's 3rd floor (the highest accessible part of the Eiffel Tower), and 38 meters (125 ft) higher than the London Bridge Tower's viewing gallery (if it's built). Given that the tour Phare will stand near the top of La Défense hill, and that the Eiffel Tower was built along the Seine, i.e. at a lower altitude than La Défense hill, the tour Phare's viewing gallery will actually be 25 meters (82 ft) higher than the Eiffel Tower's 3rd floor as measured from sea level. This means that when you'll stand on the tour Phare's viewing gallery, you'll see Paris from an altitude 25 meters higher than you would from the Eiffel Tower's 3rd floor. I think it will be the highest viewing gallery in Europe, unless some people know of a higher viewing gallery somewhere (German telecom tower or something), I'd be curious to know.

The Generali Tower, standing at 318 meters (1,043 ft), will be taller than the tour Phare, but because it will be built towards the bottom of La Défense hill, it will appear at exactly the same height as the tour Phare. The tip of both towers will be exactly 350 meters above sea level.

Last but not least, during my visit to the Palais de Chaillot I discovered that Ferrier's tower was actually taller than the 325 meters announced on his website. The tower stands actually 333 meters (1,093 ft) above street level. It has been rumored that this tower, which lost the contest, would be built anyway in another location at La Défense. If built in another location, its height would probably be slightly higher (if the same design is kept). That's because on the site where tour Phare is to be built the difference between street level and slab level is only 10 meters, whereas in other parts of La Défense that difference is bigger, up to 20 meters I reckon. So Ferrier's tower, if built in another location at La Défense, would probably be around 335 meters (1,100 ft).

So, to sum up all the information we have at the moment, here is the status of the three tallest skyscrapers at La Défense so far:

*Ferrier's tower: approx. 335 m (1,100 ft) - RUMORED*

*Generali Tower: 318 m (1,043 ft) - APPROVED (due to open in 2011)*

*tour Phare (Thom Mayne): 297 m (974 ft) - APPROVED (due to open in 2012)*


----------



## Karakuri

According to what has been said on a French forum, 2 towers are proposed in Joinville, in the suburb of Paris. One 100m hotel tower, and an 200m office tower. But nothing official yet:


----------



## brunob

It's actually a vision, not a proposal i believe. Sure, thing are hotting up but parisian forumers don't seem to think it is viable as yet to see it as a serious contender in today's skyscraper's race.


----------



## brisavoine

Karakuri said:


> According to what has been said on a French forum, 2 towers are proposed in Joinville, in the suburb of Paris. One 100m hotel tower, and an 200m office tower. But nothing official yet:


Joinville???!! I'm discovering this tonight, and what the heck?!! We have heard about many municipalities surrounding the City of Paris, but now even bloody Joinville, the sleepiest suburban community I know, is joining the fray! This is crazy. If Joinville builds a 200 m skyscraper, that will just be the most bizarre thing ever...

For those not familiar with Paris, Joinville, full name Joinville-le-Pont (I always thought this was the lamest name ever), is a mostly residential suburban community to the east of Paris, not even bordering the City of Paris itself. It is located on the other side of the Bois de Vincennes, a good 9.5 km (6 miles) from the center of Paris. There were 17,117 inhabitants in Joinville at the 1999 census, 7,748 of whom were in employment. There were, however, only 4,582 jobs locally at the 1999 census, which means that it is essentially a bedroom community, with people commuting out to the rest of Greater Paris.


----------



## Cyril

I do think it is a mere vision..But if this kind of community wants to build skyscrapers, we'll have skyscrapers everywhere in the Greater Paris eventually.


----------



## brisavoine

There was an article about the "tour Phare" in the French newspaper Le Figaro yesterday in which they interviewed its Californian architect Thom Mayne: http://www.lefigaro.fr/culture/20070124.WWW000000311_onde_sensuelle_a_la_defense_.html

Thom Mayne said his aim was to create "something specific for Paris. The starting point of this process was thus to challenge this generic character of towers. *Today, you can see the same towers over in Shanghai, Hong-Kong, London or Dallas."*

He also said he's aware of the sometimes consevative tendencies of the French public, remembering the controversies surrounding the Eiffel Tower or the Pompidou Centre when they were built. Nonetheless, he said he doesn't agree with those who believe that nothing is possible in Paris. *"I am a much more optimistic person and I can't imagine that some people think that Paris is over. It is a 21st century city."*


----------



## brisavoine

Nice view found on the French forum. I don't know who is the author. All new skyscrapers that we already know of are shown on the picture.

*La Défense 2013*


----------



## Matthieu

brisavoine said:


> This is the base of Gautran's tower. Absolutely fantastic (although I'm less convinced by the rest of the tower). An out-of-this-world monument it would have been.....


Thanks that's what I was looking for. Yes it's absolute piece of art!


----------



## desiderio_100578

*gratte-ciels et bals musette*



brisavoine said:


> Joinville???!! I'm discovering this tonight, and what the heck?!! We have heard about many municipalities surrounding the City of Paris, but now even bloody Joinville, the sleepiest suburban community I know, is joining the fray! This is crazy. If Joinville builds a 200 m skyscraper, that will just be the most bizarre thing ever...
> 
> For those not familiar with Paris, Joinville, full name Joinville-le-Pont (I always thought this was the lamest name ever), is a mostly residential suburban community to the east of Paris, not even bordering the City of Paris itself. It is located on the other side of the Bois de Vincennes, a good 9.5 km (6 miles) from the center of Paris. There were 17,117 inhabitants in Joinville at the 1999 census, 7,748 of whom were in employment. There were, however, only 4,582 jobs locally at the 1999 census, which means that it is essentially a bedroom community, with people commuting out to the rest of Greater Paris.


A joinville-le-pont,pont,pont
tous deux nous irons,rons,rons...
C'est vrai que c'est très curieux d'imaginer des tours à joinville mais ça prouve au moins que Paname est toujours vivant et qu'elle regarde vers l'avenir...
Alive and kicking!!!


----------



## brisavoine

Latest views of the 184 m (604 ft) Granite Tower currently under construction in La Défense. The pictures were taken yesterday.


----------



## Matthieu

The cladding is awesome, can't wait to see it all built.


----------



## Cyril

*New skyscrapers expected for Paris City*










As reported yesterday in Le Monde newspaper, the _Comité des Grandes Hauteurs*_ lately agreed to make it possible to build skyscrapers at 3 specific locations within Paris City (well NOT in central Paris but on the fringes of Paris city as you can see on the map above) :

- One 200m tower near Porte de Bercy (a hotel apparently). THe huge ugly Bercy motorway interchange (the meeting of A4 and Paris city ringroad motorways) would be destroyed and rebuild so as to make room available in this area between Paris city and Charenton community.

- One 200m tower near Porte de la Chapelle (Office space apparently). Once again the motorway interchange (the meeting of A1 and Paris city ringroad motorways) there would be refurbished. Across the ringroad there, Saint Denis community is also expected to build skyscrapers. So we can already expect a cluster of towers there.

- Some mid-rise buildings are expected to be built near Porte d'Ivry too.

*_ The Comité des Grandes Hauteurs is an assembly made of politicians from all parties in Paris and from abroad too, sociologists, urban planners, dwellers, historians etc...The main goal is to get to a consensus about specific high rise projects within Paris city so as to make it possible to build some skyscrapers at a specific spot although, as we all know, nothing taller than 37-meter can be build in Paris city. This assembly can give the go-ahead for specific projects of skyscraper developments if the quality/settings of the project is ok for the assembly._


----------



## Matthieu

^^ That's fantastic news!


----------



## brisavoine

Cyril said:


> lately agreed to make it possible to build skyscrapers at 3 specific locations within Paris City (well NOT in central Paris but on the fringes of Paris city as you can see on the map above)


Well, the City of Paris (including all 20 arrondissements) IS central Paris, in a Greater Paris perspective.

About the 200-meter tower at the Porte de Charenton in the 12th arrondissement, it would contain a luxury hotel.

Le Monde also confirmed that the Saint-Denis local council, to the north of the Porte de la Chapelle, are planning to build skyscrapers on their territory, which was already reported in previous months by other French medias.


----------



## Cyril

brisavoine said:


> Well, the City of Paris (including all 20 arrondissements) IS central Paris, in a Greater Paris perspective.


Some people define Central Paris as what is inside the railway stations termini circle and not the whole of Paris City territory. Well it is arguable.


----------



## brunob

^^ Do you have a reliable source?


----------



## Densaga

I repost my message there , because of the new page

*Scoop* !
New tower 200m+ in project in La Defense !

Victim will be Tour Aurore , 1974 , 110m , which will be demolished


















renders and more news to come !

So , Actual Situation of LDF :

*In Construction*
Tour T1 , *185m* , open end 2007
Tour Granite , *184m* , open beginning 2008

*In Project*
Tour Phare , *300m* , Construction 2009 . Built 2012
Tour Generali , *318m* ,Construction 2008 . Built 2011
New Tour Aurore , *200m+(final height not known yet)* , Construction ?? . Built ??
Tour Majuga, *180m* ,Construction ?? . Built ??

Confirmation for this new tower should arrive soon


----------



## Gui

Hope my comment won't seem too conservative...but I feel really bad about destroying this tower which is, to my mind, one of the prettiest in LD. I mean, it has a striking design and it's far better than most of the low towers of the area.
Il will regret it.


----------



## brunob

Densaga said:


> *Scoop* !
> New tower 200m+ in project in La Defense !
> 
> Victim will be Tour Aurore , 1974 , 110m , which will be demolished


And again, do you have a reliable source? Mohamed posted something similar on the french forum but this info seems to have appeared just out of nothing!


----------



## Metropolitan

Densaga, in your list of project, you have forgotten to add the heightening of Tour AXA to 225 meters and also, even if it's not in La Défense, the twin towers in Levallois-Perret (165 meters each).


----------



## brunob

If this is true about that new potential tower in place of Aurore though, that's pretty neat and proof that the program has been coming along nicely in the last few months and gathering speed.


----------



## Metropolitan

Gui said:


> Hope my comment won't seem too conservative...but I feel really bad about destroying this tower which is, to my mind, one of the prettiest in LD. I mean, it has a striking design and it's far better than most of the low towers of the area.
> Il will regret it.


I agree with you that the exterior design of Aurore isn't so bad. In the same area, I think Europe is uglier. But apparently, costs are very expensive to modernize the tower and make it competitive again on the market. In such a context, I understand why they would like to build something fully new.

There are strong chances that a new tower will be built there, some insiders seem to confirm this. However, there's no reliable indication about its height currently. The 200 meters figure is only a very gross estimation.


Anyway, as things are getting a bit confusing, I will just post an update about informations we have on +150m highrise buildings in Paris :



Code:


	[B]			construction
    Building		Height	start	end	Status[/B]

 1. [B]Tour Generali[/B]	318 m	2008	2011	approved
 2. [B]Tour Morphosis[/B]	300 m	2009	2012	approved
 3. [B]Renovated tour AXA[/B]	225 m	2007	2010	approved
 4. [B]Tour Montparnasse[/B]	210 m	1969	1972	completed
 5. [B]Project "Tour R"[/B]	200 m?	?	?	unofficial
 6. [B]Tour Total[/B]		187 m	1982	1985	completed
 7. [B]Tour T1[/B]		185 m	2005	2007	under construction
 8. [B]Tour Areva[/B]		184 m	1972	1974	completed
 9. [B]Tour Granite[/B]	181 m	2006	2008	under construction
10. [B]Tour Majunga[/B]	180 m	?	?	unofficial
11. [B]Tour Gan[/B]		179 m	1972	1974	completed
12. [B]Tour Alicante[/B]	167 m		1995	completed
13. [B]Tour Chassagne[/B]	167 m		1995	completed
14. [B]Tour EDF[/B]		165 m	1997	1999	completed
15. [B]Tour Levallois 1[/B]	165 m	2007	2009	approved
16. [B]Tour Levallois 2[/B]	165 m	2007	2009	approved
17. [B]Coeur Défense[/B]	161 m		2001	completed
    [B]Tour AXA[/B]		159 m		1974	completed 
18. [B]Tour Adria[/B]		155 m	1999	2002	completed
19. [B]Tour Egée[/B]		155 m		1999	completed
20. [B]Tour Ariane[/B]		152 m	1973	1975	completed


----------



## Karakuri

Majunga Tower, here you are:


----------



## Metropolitan

Damn ! I have to redo my table. Now Majunga isn't unofficial anymore ! :doh:

Projects are going too fast in Paris ! We don't have time to write a post that there's already a news update ! :rant:


----------



## JP

Tour Generali	318 m	2008	2011	approved
Tour Morphosis	300 m	2009	2012	approved

PROPOSED

il n'y a aucun permis de construire accordé.


----------



## Densaga

LD Situation with renewal plan










































with :

A : Unknown project yet
B : Phare Tower : 300m
C : Unknown project yet
D : Majunga Tower , 180m
E : Tower "R" , 200+m
F: Generali Tower , 300m (not on scale , because height was increased)


----------



## brunob

^^
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=11693968&postcount=764


----------



## ZZ-II

paris will have a wonderful skyline in 2012


----------



## Metropolitan

According to the latest news, Aurore won't be the only one to be destroyed in this sector, but its lowrise neighbour Veritas (8 floors) will also be destroyed). And as things appear, not only one highrise building will be built instead, but actually *two highrise buildings* :

- The first one, supposed to replace Aurore, should have 75,000 m² of office space.
- The second one, supposed to replace Veritas, should have 55,000 m² of office space.

Apparently, the building replacing Veritas has strong chances to be unveiled soon. As for the one replacing Aurore, it seems to be more complicated since one of the owners, which owns 3 floors, refuse to sell it. Something rather strange considering the building is unoccupied since 2003 (There were asbestos in it).

Anyway, all this to say that the first stage of the renovation plan of La Défense has still many surprises to make us discover.


----------



## Metropolitan

Here is a map showing the locations of these 2 new skyscrapers of 55,000 m² and 75,000 m² :


----------



## ZZ-II

can anyone make an update on emporis about the UC/Approved/Proposed projects in paris?


----------



## Skabbymuff

paris will be amazing!


----------



## yayoo

Could someone try to make a rendering of La Defense 2013 with:
T1, Granite, Generali, Morphosis, Tour Ferrier (if approved), new Axa, Majunga, and locate new tour "R" (even if we still don't have a rendering for the last one)

Thx


----------



## krull

Good stuff for Paris! kay:


----------



## Metropolitan

ZZ-II said:


> can anyone make an update on emporis about the UC/Approved/Proposed projects in paris?


Well, it's true that Emporis is a real mess when it goes about Paris. Firstly, if you want some updates about La Défense you shouldn't check the Paris page but actually the pages of Nantere, Courbevoie and Puteaux (and I don't mention the pages of Levallois-Perret, Issy or Boulogne for other highrise projects). Second, very few of the projects are actually updated... and when it goes about Tour Phare, it's written on the Courbevoie page when it's actually located in Puteaux. :lol: 

Anyway, I sincerely believe they should create some kind of "Paris region" page encompassing all towers of the urban area (or at least of Paris and inner suburbs departments). It would be a lot more comfortable for the readers.


----------



## Tharpe

Densaga said:


> Render from Generali Tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it great ?




that building is so simple, anyone could have come up with that idea.
come to think of it, i acctually think i have before whilst messing around on paint.

looks good though


----------



## HD

great photo


----------



## Metropolitan

Tharpe said:


> that building is so simple, anyone could have come up with that idea.
> come to think of it, i acctually think i have before whilst messing around on paint.
> 
> looks good though


I only partially agree with you. Though I agree that the general shape is very simple and is only a slightly stylized box, the building is a lot more deeply thought up when we look further.

Actually, the diamonds we can see on the cladding are helicoidal hanging gardens. As for the conic spire, it is actually made of successive horizontal wind turbines which have as purpose to fuel the tower in power. Finally, there should be restaurants and cafés open to everyone in the elevated corners of the building, offering magnificent views over the whole Paris region.


----------



## brisavoine

New picture of the inside of the 318m Generali Tower which hasn't been posted here yet I think. It comes from the French forum.

Thru the window towards the left you can see the Eiffel Tower.


----------



## Matthieu

lucky people who'll work in there, the view from the restaurants will be..... incredible!!!!!


----------



## brisavoine

Great news on the French forum. It is confirmed that the "tour Signal" is distinct from the "tour Phare". You may remember that in the beginning it was announced that a so-called "tour Signal" would be built to symbolize the regeneration of La Défense. Then last November it was Thom Mayne's 300m tower that was selected, and the project was renamed "tour Phare". Then two months ago, during his New Year's "good wishes" press conference, the director of La Défense Authority (EPAD) hinted that the "tour Signal" was a project still alive and distinct from the "tour Phare". I wrote about that in a message some weeks ago here, but some forumers doubted my information. Now it is confirmed by EPAD itself! One French forumer asked on the official La Défense forum whether the "tour Signal" was distinct from the "tour Phare", and the admin from EPAD said YES. You can see it here if you can read French: http://www.ladefense.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=792

The fact that EPAD answered is quite remarkable. Usually they are pretty secret about what's going on in La Défense, so I was very surprised to discover this on the French forum. Especially since we are in the middle of a bitter presidential election in France, it's surprising that they answered the French forumer. They must feel quite confident about the "tour Signal" project.

According to the admin, this "tour Signal" would house the Ministry of Public Works. It had long been rumored that the ministry was planning to leave the Grande Arche where its offices are currently located, and build its own tower. Now it's confirmed, and this new tower they'd build for their offices would be the "tour Signal". Also, initially it was rumored the ministry was planning to build 80,000 m² (860,000 sq. ft) of office space, but now it was reported in the French press that they're planning to build 100,000m² (1,075,000 sq. ft). So this born-again "tour Signal" would contain 100,000 m² of office space if the ministry is the only occupier. That means the "tour Signal" would be at least 200m (600 ft) high, perhaps more. For comparisons, the 310m (1,1018 ft) US Bank Tower in LA contains 120,000 m² (1.3 million sq. ft) of office space, so the ministry is not envisioning something small.

The admin said that an architect contest would be launched to select the design of the "tour Signal". It is quite probable that we will have no renderings until the winning project is selected, same as what happened with the "tour Phare". If you re-read what I wrote here a few weeks ago, I reported this rumor that Ferrier's 335m tower could be chosen as the design for the "tour Signal" because Ferrier was furious at the way Thom Mayne's project had been chosen for the "tour Phare" (Thom Mayne didn't respect the budget assigned to contestants). Now the EPAD admin said there would be an architect contest for the "tour Signal", so what of Ferrier's tower? Perhaps Ferrier will be allowed to take part in this new contest, with a more serious chance to win this time. I don't know. Personally, I would love if Ferrier's tower is built. It's by far the most beautiful tower that I've seen proposed in La Défense.

In any case, let's remember that this "tour Signal" for the Ministry of Public Works will be a State project (unlike Generali Tower or "tour Phare" which are private projects), so it is most sensitive to political changes. Should the Socialists win back power next May-June, there's a great likelihood it would be cancelled if their recent anti-La Défense stances are to be taken at face value.

Anyway, I can't resist putting again some pictures of Ferrier's 335m (1,100 ft) tower, for those who haven't seen it already.


----------



## Matthieu

I love this tower too, but let's not get our hopes up, at worst they resurrect the Tour Sans Fins .


----------



## Guest

It looks more then great its absolutely amazing. One of my favoruites already and ranked well up ther with Bishopgate and LBT.

However. Is that article wrong, Have they got thier numbers mixed up! 850,000sqm of office space. 100,000 sqm of residential is'nt big. Its a scheme the size of about 80 across the UK. Birmingham alone has about a dozen projects like this. 

I hope it all works out though. Looks fucking awesome. :banana:


----------



## JBCousin

An architectural contest will be organized, so I think Ferrier will take part in. His concept of hyperphare had allured the jury for the Phare tower...

It would be really imposing to see this project succeeding !


----------



## Newcastle Guy

^^They should just go with Ferriers tower. That way Paris will actually have a nice supertall, which Ferriers certainly is.


----------



## Metropolitan

Rumours, gossips and whispers are getting stronger and stronger everyday about La Défense. Apparently, many projects should be revealed during next MIPIM congress which will be held in Cannes from the 13th to the 16th of March.

Here's a little summary of the rumours I've heard either in the news or coming from insiders :

No less than 15 skyscrapers are planned to be built during the first stage of the renewal of La Défense (from 2007 to 2013).
Two towers of 55,000 sqm and 75,000 sqm should replace respectively the Véritas building and the Aurore tower.
The new Ministry of Capitol Works should be located in a new building of 100,000 sqm which should be built on a brand new site. It is rumoured to be at the very least 200 meters, most likely more (perhaps a third supertall ?).
The Gan tower (180 m) should be either destroyed and rebuilt taller or should also be heightened in a similar way as the AXA tower. If the heightening option is chosen, it could reach 260 m of height.

As for now, it's worth being mentionned that the reconstruction of the AXA tower to reach 225 meters *has now officially begun* since March 1st, 2007 (source).

Here is the full list of projects which have been already unveiled specifically in La Défense.


Code:


[B]Building	Height	Office Space	Location/status[/B]
Tour Generali	318 m	 90,000 sqm	replacing Iris building
Tour Morphosis	300 m	130,000 sqm	new site
Renovated AXA	225 m	 86,700 sqm	under reconstruction
Tour T1		185 m 	 70,000 sqm	under construction
Tour Granite	183 m	 68,000 sqm	under construction
Tour Majunga	180 m	 65,000 sqm	new site


----------



## brisavoine

Metropolitan said:


> The Gan tower (180 m) should be either destroyed and rebuilt taller or should also be heightened in a similar way as the AXA tower. If the heightening option is chosen, it could reach 260 m of height.


That's the first time I hear about that! Any more details?

That's the tour Gan by the way. Currently the tallest skyscraper in La Défense! And now it could be destroyed to make way for a taller one? That sounds crazy to me...



















Here the tour Gan is to the right of the picture:


----------



## brisavoine

Ok, after double-checking on the French forum, I see this information about the tour Gan comes from an insider who cannot be named. Apparently Gan's top management realized that their tower was going to be surrounded by new towers (new Axa Tower and Generali Tower), and that it would appear as rather obsolete, so they're thinking of moving Gan offices out of the tower, then renovating it, and then renting it out after renovation.

Taking advantage of the tax incentives offered to developpers, they're thinking of adding 40 to 50 meters of floors to the tower, then a 40 meters structure on top of it, probably some sort of spire. So in total the renovated tower would be 180 (current roof height) + 40/50 + 40 = 260 to 270 meters (853 to 886 ft) high.

Another solution that is rumored would be to completely destroy the tower and rebuild it, which would apparently cost less money than an 80/90 meters heightening of the current tower.


----------



## Minato ku

SimLim said:


> It looks more then great its absolutely amazing. One of my favoruites already and ranked well up ther with Bishopgate and LBT.
> 
> However. Is that article wrong, Have they got thier numbers mixed up! 850,000sqm of office space. 100,000 sqm of residential is'nt big. Its a scheme the size of about 80 across the UK. Birmingham alone has about a dozen projects like this.


It is big for only one or two kilometers square.
La Defense is a very small part of Greater Paris
In fact now Paris with its inner suburbs build more than 1,600,000 sqm of office space.


----------



## 3tmk

but I like GAN just like it is :'(


----------



## Phobos

Demolishing Gan tower seems a crazy option.


----------



## brisavoine

Who changed the title of the thread? Without even stating the reason to do so or asking the contributors to the thread... Great example of democracy!


----------



## Karakuri

Oh no please, don't destroy the GAN tower!!!


----------



## Cyril

Besides could you please write PARIS in capital letters at least? Thanks


----------



## Densaga

Brisavoine , can you update the first post and improve it with pictures ?
Thanks.


----------



## BenL

Ferrier's tower looks superb - by far the best in La Defense.


----------



## steph35

brisavoine said:


> Who changed the title of the thread? Without even stating the reason to do so or asking the contributors to the thread... Great example of democracy!





Cyril said:


> Besides could you please write PARIS in capital letters at least? Thanks


entièrement d'accord avec ça!


----------



## brunob

I think the Dev. news format will be the new standard - or at least that's my understanding by looking at the 'Highrise News and Developments' page - That said, London and New-york still have the old 'full summary of project' tagline; surely, that has to be changed too?


----------



## Minato ku

The Official height of the new AXA tower is 240 m with the spire (275 m above the sea level)









Pic at a bigger size


----------



## Minato ku

Other pic of New Axa Tower actually u/c









Pic at a bigger size

Rendering of the base


----------



## tinou

I would love to see Jacques Ferrier's project at La Defense.
A really good sign for environmental issues since this building is creating 70% of its energy needed!

Check this 1 minute movie, it's really spectacular! (former Tour Phare proposal)

http://www.jacques-ferrier.com/tourphare.swf


----------



## tmac14wr

minato ku said:


> The Official height of the new AXA tower is 240 m with the spire (275 m above the sea level)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic at a bigger size


That looks a lot like Bank of America Tower U/C in New York, especially near the top


----------



## 3tmk

tmac14wr said:


> That looks a lot like Bank of America Tower U/C in New York, especially near the top


eh? Not quite
The only thing they have in common is that they have a spire and a glass panel


----------



## Minato ku

According the magazine of haut de seine "_92 Express_" the height of tour signal should be around 300m (a third supertall for Paris)

Tour Signal will be the sister of Tour Phare.
Article warning,the height of this PDf is 9 Mb

And an official source from the senat
From the start of the plan Defense 2015 Tour Signal and Tour Phare was distinct.

Sorry it is in french because I am lazy.  



> Afin de « relancer » le quartier, le directeur général de l'EPAD a proposé le 2 décembre 2005 au conseil d'administration de l'établissement le Projet « La Défense 2015 », plan de développement prévoyant notamment la construction de 850.000 m² de bureaux et 100.000 m² de nouveaux logements, l'édification de deux tours de plus de 300 mètres de haut (Tour Signal et Tour Phare) et la rénovation de tours existantes.


Here


----------



## Karltj

AXA tower will look awesome!!
Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## Metropolitan

The news from Minato Ku seems to be confirmsed by other sources.

Apparently, a third supertall, tour Signal, is announced at the Mipim currently happening in Cannes. It will be a mixed-use tower, hosting offices, appartments and services.


Source: http://www.rivierabiz.com/wtm_article43006.fr.htm


> *MIPIM 2007 -* La Défense veut donner le signal de la vie
> 
> Le renouveau urbain de La Défense est en vedette sur le MIPIM qui se déroule jusqu’au 16 mars à Cannes. Un renouveau qui sera marqué par la construction de deux nouvelles tours emblématiques, qui flirteront avec les 300 mètres, mais également d’une Tour Signal qui fera prochainement l’objet d’un appel à projet.
> 
> Une tour qui marquera un peu une rupture avec La Défense actuelle puisqu’elle sera mixte et que les bureaux voisineront avec des logements et des services. Le symbole, pour Bernard Bled, Directeur de l’EPAD, d’un nouvel espace de vie pour La Défense qui devrait à terme compter 23 000 habitants et 200 000 salariés.


English translation


> *MIPIM 2007 -* La Défense wants to give the signal to life
> 
> The urban renewal of La Défense is the star of the MIPIM which is currently held in Cannes untill March 16th. A renewal which is scored by the construction of two symbolic towers reaching 300 meters, but also a Tour Signal which will soon be called for an architectural contest.
> 
> A tower which will represent a rupture to nowadays La Défense since it will be of mixed use and hence will host not only offices but also residential appartments and services. The symbol for Bernard Bled, the manager of the EPAD, of a new living space for La Défense which should count in the future no less than 23,000 residents and 200,000 workers.


----------



## steph35

2 new towers in la défense!

architect, height, design not yet known

here two pics from the exhibition in la défense made by *Krapulax* from PSS


----------



## Phobos

Another organic tower for Paris


----------



## brisavoine

Webmasters at the official La Défense website have posted a view of La Défense showing the new towers already approved.

From left to right, you can see the new Axa Tower, the Generali Tower, and the "tour Phare". The blue shapes are the other towers which are planned but for which no render is yet available (architect contests are being launched).

The Generali Tower is taller than the "tour Phare", and should actually be the tallest skyscraper in the European Union, but on this picture the "tour Phare" appears taller. That's because La Défense is basically a hill, and "tour Phare" is towards the top of the hill, whereas the Generali Tower is towards the bottom of the hill.


----------



## JP

generali ou phare approuvées? il n'y a aucun permis de construire accordé que je ne sache...


----------



## brisavoine

Permis de construire = building permit, for those who don't speak French. In this case the buildings were approved by the French government last July, and the particular designs of each tower were selected after architect contests last year, so the buildings are fully approved. The building permit, which is an official paper issued by the prefect of Hauts-de-Seine, is really a mere formality at this stage. Of course approved doesn't mean it is 100% certain to be built. A building can be approved and later cancelled, that's always a posibility. It's like the London Bridge Tower which was approved but is now at risk of being cancelled. In La Défense that's what could happen if the Socialists win power next June and suddenly decide to cancel everything, or if the developers go bankrupt and have to cancel everything. But most likely these buildings will be built. It's quite another matter with buildings such as the "tour signal" which haven't been fully approved yet.


----------



## JP

Approuvé c'est un permis de construire affiché. Là elle est proposée avec des grandes chances d'être approuvée. Le concours d'architecture n'est pas un processus de validation du projet, mais du choix d'un projet, ça n'a rien à voir. Maintenant je ne sais pas s'il y a une définition claire de ce que l'on considère comme "approuvée". 
Des tours comme celles que l'on imagine à Bercy, ou hypergreen ZAC RG, ce sont des visions, comme le premier projet de Gautrand pour le pont d'Issy.


----------



## steph35

brisavoine said:


> Permis de construire = building permit, for those who don't speak French. In this case the buildings were approved by the French government last July, and the particular designs of each tower were selected after architect contests last year, so the buildings are fully approved. The building permit, which is an official paper issued by the prefect of Hauts-de-Seine, is really a mere formality at this stage. Of course approved doesn't mean it is 100% certain to be built. A building can be approved and later cancelled, that's always a posibility. It's like the London Bridge Tower which was approved but is now at risk of being cancelled. *In La Défense that's what could happen if the Socialists win power next June and suddenly decide to cancel everything*, or if the developers go bankrupt and have to cancel everything. But most likely these buildings will be built. It's quite another matter with buildings such as the "tour signal" which haven't been fully approved yet.


:nono: spéculation
la seule tour "menacée" pourrait être la tour signal abritant le ministère de l'équipement, pour les autres je les vois mal annuler des tours de 900 et 400 millions d'euros financées par des fonds privés qui vont générer des emplois supplémentaires dans le domaine du batiment...


----------



## Metropolitan

steph35 said:


> :nono: spéculation
> la seule tour "menacée" pourrait être la tour signal abritant le ministère de l'équipement, pour les autres je les vois mal annuler des tours de 900 et 400 millions d'euros financées par des fonds privés qui vont générer des emplois supplémentaires dans le domaine du batiment...


Well, we're in the world forum, so it's better to speak in English.

Anyway, what you say is true. I don't believe Majunga, Phare and Generali could be threatened in case the left wins the elections. However, I've read in the news that no less than 15 skyscrapers are programmed untill 2013. As such, even if the three mentionned towers shouldn't be cancelled, we can imagine the program would still be reduced for the other towers.

Now, there's no reason to panic about this. We'll see what will happen.


----------



## brisavoine

steph35 said:


> :nono: spéculation
> la seule tour "menacée" pourrait être la tour signal abritant le ministère de l'équipement, pour les autres je les vois mal annuler des tours de 900 et 400 millions d'euros financées par des fonds privés qui vont générer des emplois supplémentaires dans le domaine du batiment...


Giscard cancelled the skyscraper projects in La Défense when he became president in 1974 if I remember correctly, so it is absolutely possible for the next president to cancel these projects. Of course, these are private projects, with private money, but the next government could pass a special law that makes it impossible for these towers to be built. It is quite doable, legally speaking. I'm not saying that that's what they'll do, I'm just saying that you have to be naive to imagine that a government cannot prevent these towers from being built.


----------



## Metropolitan

brisavoine said:


> I'm not saying that that's what they'll do, I'm just saying that you have to be naive to imagine that a government cannot prevent these towers from being built.


Especially in a territory such as La Défense which is directly managed by the government through the EPAD and the Ministry of Capitol Works.

Now this being said, I sincerly doubt private investors would have put so many money on the table if there would be a real risk for a socialist majority to cancel everything. As I've said, I think the most realistic option is that upcoming towers would be cancelled, not those which have already been announced and financed.


----------



## steph35

désolé je vais répondre en français, tout simplement parce que je m'exprime mieux en français qu'en anglais, et je ne veux pas être mal compris à ce sujet. (et puis ce message est d'avantage adressé à brisavoine qui est français si je ne m'abuse, et qui a lancé une idée totalement subjective en visant les "socialistes")

giscard était de droite en 1974, et giscard est encore aujourd'hui de droite, c'est donc la droite qui a annulé des projets à la défense, et qui a plafonné paris(intra).
mitterrand était de gauche (socialiste) lorsqu'il était président, et pourtant sous sa mandature la défense à gagner quelques tours plus un batiment remarquable, à savoir la grande arche, sous cette même mandature paris(intra) à gagner 4 "tours", petites certes mais des tours quand même, à savoir celles de la bnf. et sous mitterrand la seule tour annulée (à ma connaissance) à la défense, l'a été non pas pour des raisons politiques mais purement économiques, la regrettée tour sans fin. 
aujourd'hui delanoe de gauche (socialiste), maire de paris, ne semble pas être totalement fermé à l'idée de tours dans la capitale... et à lyon, mairie à gauche, une tour en construction (après une longue attente mais aujourd'hui elle est bien là)...

tout ça pour dire qu'il n'est pas "loyal" "d'effrayer", en disant que si la gauche (socialiste) passait, les projets de la défense pourraient très bien être annulés sur un coup de tête.
certes c'est tout à fait possible, quoique j'imagine mal un gouvernement envoyer se faire voir, des entreprises prêtes à investir de leur poche plusieurs centaines de millions d'euros pour "l'image", "la représentation économique" d'une ville et même d'un pays. 

je suis peut-être naïf... mais de la même manière on pourrait aussi s'interroger sur ce passage à la trappe des projets actuels si la droite passait (bayrou centriste/droite ; dupont-aignan ex-ump ; corine le page verte penchant à droite = pas de sous-candidats) 

voilà c'est tout, pourquoi diaboliser la gauche dès qu'il est question de tours :?, comprends pas... si les projets sont aujourd'hui lancés (concours architecture, études de faisabilité, etc...), je les vois mal tous remis en cause, parce que c'est le candidat adverse qui avait planifié tout celà,... "enfin son nom apparaissait sur la pancarte"....


----------



## brisavoine

Ojalá tengas razón !

(puisqu'on en est à parler toutes les langues maintenant)


----------



## Citizen do mundo

steph35 said:


> désolé je vais répondre en français, tout simplement parce que je m'exprime mieux en français qu'en anglais, et je ne veux pas être mal compris à ce sujet. (et puis ce message est d'avantage adressé à brisavoine qui est français si je ne m'abuse, et qui a lancé une idée totalement subjective en visant les "socialistes")
> 
> giscard était de droite en 1974, et giscard est encore aujourd'hui de droite, c'est donc la droite qui a annulé des projets à la défense, et qui a plafonné paris(intra).
> mitterrand était de gauche (socialiste) lorsqu'il était président, et pourtant sous sa mandature la défense à gagner quelques tours plus un batiment remarquable, à savoir la grande arche, sous cette même mandature paris(intra) à gagner 4 "tours", petites certes mais des tours quand même, à savoir celles de la bnf. et sous mitterrand la seule tour annulée (à ma connaissance) à la défense, l'a été non pas pour des raisons politiques mais purement économiques, la regrettée tour sans fin.
> aujourd'hui delanoe de gauche (socialiste), maire de paris, ne semble pas être totalement fermé à l'idée de tours dans la capitale... et à lyon, mairie à gauche, une tour en construction (après une longue attente mais aujourd'hui elle est bien là)...
> 
> tout ça pour dire qu'il n'est pas "loyal" "d'effrayer", en disant que si la gauche (socialiste) passait, les projets de la défense pourraient très bien être annulés sur un coup de tête.
> certes c'est tout à fait possible, quoique j'imagine mal un gouvernement envoyer se faire voir, des entreprises prêtes à investir de leur poche plusieurs centaines de millions d'euros pour "l'image", "la représentation économique" d'une ville et même d'un pays.
> 
> je suis peut-être naïf... mais de la même manière on pourrait aussi s'interroger sur ce passage à la trappe des projets actuels si la droite passait (bayrou centriste/droite ; dupont-aignan ex-ump ; corine le page verte penchant à droite = pas de sous-candidats)
> 
> voilà c'est tout, pourquoi diaboliser la gauche dès qu'il est question de tours :?, comprends pas... si les projets sont aujourd'hui lancés (concours architecture, études de faisabilité, etc...), je les vois mal tous remis en cause, parce que c'est le candidat adverse qui avait planifié tout celà,... "enfin son nom apparaissait sur la pancarte"....


I definitely agree with what you wrote, Steph!
I've been a bit disturbed by Brisavione's comments, more than once!
He's been politically unfair as regards the French urban policies that have been applied during the past few decades.

Please be fair and precise.

:dance2:


----------



## Metropolitan

Here is a map making an exhaustive summary of all the projects we've heard about in La Défense, as much those who are under construction, officially announced, or simply rumoured.


----------



## brunob

Nothing is ever set in stone though.


----------



## brisavoine

@ Metropolitan: if you wish to translate "ministère de l'equipement", then it's "ministry of public works". There's no such thing as a ministry of "capitol" works.

@ Citizen do mundo: personally I don't care if the cat is black or white, as long as it catches the mice. All I'm doing here is repeating what we've heard from the French political parties since last year, and the Socialists are opposing these skyscraper projects, period. It may be that it's just posturing, criticism for the sake of criticism. I don't know, I am not a pundit specialist of the Socialist psyche, neither do I care really. All I see is that they oppose, and unless they want to be accused of betraying their voters once more, I can't imagine that they wouldn't do something against these skyscrapers if they are elected.

You and others refer to François Mitterrand, the former Socialist president who built several big monuments in Paris, but Mitterrand is dead and will not come back. You full well know, or should know, that Mitterrand was one of a kind of a Socialist, some say he wasn't even a Socialist really, so don't expect a repeat of the Mitterrand big building years if they get elected.

And again, if I'm wrong then I'll be happy to be wrong, because I don't care the color of the cat. But let's be realistic here, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## JP

brisavoine said:


> Ojalá tengas razón !
> 
> (puisqu'on en est à parler toutes les langues maintenant)


Paris ist global, weißtest du nicht? 

We had today the proof Phare is not so approuved as you meant.


----------



## ZZ-II

can anyone please tell me if the Tour Generali /318m and the Tour Morphosis /300m are Approved or still proposed?


----------



## Minato ku

Those towers was approved.


----------



## Minato ku

*Design know for a new skyscraper in la Defense*

The design of new building wich could replace the *Tour Aurore* (Number 3 in Metropolitan map on unrevealed projectsHere)

The height of this building is about 220 m


----------



## eklips

It could be a nice tower, depends on the cladding


----------



## Cyril

Whose design is that?

It looks like Portzamparc's or Valode & Pistre's methinks, doesn'it?


----------



## Minato ku

This skyscraper was also here
(the tower on the left bottom )








*Enlarging*
The tower on the left here


----------



## brisavoine

minato ku said:


>


I like this model. It strikes me that with all these new towers La Défense is realy entering a new dimension.


----------



## bnmaddict

Cyril said:


> Whose design is that?
> 
> It looks like Portzamparc's or Valode & Pistre's methinks, doesn'it?


It definitely looks like Portzamparc's works! And that would be very good news for the cladding! :cheers:

Oh, by the way: "Yet another skyscraper! This is getting ridiculous!" (WJfox copyrights) :banana:


----------



## brisavoine

bnmaddict said:


> Oh, by the way: "Yet another skyscraper! This is getting ridiculous!" (WJfox copyrights) :banana:


That's exactly what I was thinking too! LOL. Oh well, I guess the Parisians on here don't feel like they have to trumpet every skyscraper anounced in La Défense by creating each and every time a new thread with a tabloidish name.


----------



## delahaye

if they can create threads for every single development despite having a summary thread, why can't parisians? are you trying to say that parisians don't scream for attention even if it means replying to your own threads just to keep it on the front page because no one else is interested in it?


----------



## brisavoine

This is what I meant by "new dimension".

Compare these photos of La Défense now where the Gan Tower is standing above the other towers surrounding it.


















And this model showing La Défense in 5 years time where the Gan Tower looks kind of small and isolated among taller towers.


----------



## bnmaddict

From the French forum, some more informations about this new tower:



> *Tour AIR²*
> *PARIS - La Défense 2
> Surface: 75.000 m²
> Architectes: Arquitectonica & Arte Charpentier
> Promoteurs: Bouygues Immobilier / Meunier*


Another tower designed by american architects for the "new" LD!


----------



## Newcastle Guy

brisavoine said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking too! LOL. Oh well, I guess the Parisians on here don't feel like they have to trumpet every skyscraper anounced in La Défense by creating each and every time a new thread with a tabloidish name.


Because a number of the new La Defense towers aren't worth their own thread.


----------



## brisavoine

bnmaddict said:


> From the French forum, some more informations about this new tower:
> 
> Another tower designed by american architects for the "new" LD!


So, let's sum up for the people who are a bit lost with all the recent anouncements.

The Ariane Tower, which is 110 m (360 ft) high and contains 27,000 m² (290,000 sq. ft) of office space, would be demolished and replaced by a new tower called Air² which would be approx. 200-220 m (650-700 ft) high and would contain 75,000 m² (800,000 sq. ft) of office space.

Aurore Tower today:


















Air² Tower that would replace it:


----------



## Cyril

A few renders unveiled by PSS forumer Krapulax:




























All blue transparent towers = projects to be unveiled soon.


----------



## Minato ku

Two of them are already know : 
*Tour Majunga*
The blue transparent tower behind the Tour Ariane
and *Tour AIR²*
The blue transparent tower behind the Tour Generalli


----------



## Matthieu

Yup, and that Meridien Hotel hasn't started yet? Will it be ever built?


----------



## bnmaddict

^^ From PSS, construction is due to start this summer for a completion in 2009.


----------



## Matthieu

It's about time


----------



## brisavoine

Here is a map showing the price of office real estate in the various business districts of Central Paris and inner suburbs. I think it offers a grid to understand the location of skyscraper projects as posted on this thread.

Prices on the map are rents as of October 2006 in euro per square meter per year *free of charge and taxes* (i.e. taxes and fees such as heating or fees for the common areas of the building are not included), so comparisons with other cities such as NYC or London should be exercised with care (in the other cities, taxes are usually included in the rents published by realtors, which can increase them by as much as 40%).

N means new office space (building just built). R means refurbished. SM means old office space (from a few years old to more than a 100 years old).

Here is a conversation formula for people not used to euros and square meters:
100 euros per m² = 12.4 US dollars per sq. ft = 6.3 sterling pound per sq. ft


----------



## sussucre

big range between paris-etoile and bagnolet !!!


----------



## bnmaddict

A NEW TOWER FOR LA DEFENSE!!! :banana: 

This one is called "Tour D2". Height is unknown, but we can count about 34 floors from the slab, and it will have a direct access from the street below (just as GENERALI). I think it should be around 170m high from the street.

Architects are Tom Sheeham and A. Béchu, surface is 55.000sqm.

Renderings:








































:cheers:

PS: Yes, it looks like Swiss Re and Agbar, but who cares? Both are wonderful towers!!!


----------



## Matthieu

SwissRe wanabee.


----------



## tinou

where are these renderings from? Where this building is supposed to be built?? too many skyscrapers, I'm lost! lol


----------



## brunob

^^ Full explanation available in this thead:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377560&page=24

Sorry for the inconvenience, it's in local lingo.


----------



## brisavoine

Where will it be located exactly?


----------



## steph35

^^


----------



## rocky

"Yet another skyscraper! This is getting ridiculous!"


----------



## brisavoine

steph35 said:


> ^^


Ok. So for those getting a bit lost, the D2 Tower will be located just next to the Air² Tower which was revealed last week. Reading on the French forum, I see this D2 Tower will replace the Veritas building (a low-rise) which can be seen on your picture above.

With all these new anouncements, a very tight cluster of skyscrapers is shaping up in the area located at the bottom of the La Défense hill. In this area we'll have the New Axa Tower (240m/790ft), the Gan Tower (180m/590ft + heightening?), the Generali Tower (318m/1,043ft), the Air² Tower (200-220m/650-700ft), and now the D2 Tower (170m/560ft) all lining up next to each other along the circular boulevard.

I've added the location of the D2 Tower on forumer Metropolitan's plan, so people can locate it more easily.


----------



## Karakuri

delahaye said:


> if they can create threads for every single development despite having a summary thread, why can't parisians? are you trying to say that parisians don't scream for attention even if it means replying to your own threads just to keep it on the front page because no one else is interested in it?


You are quite interested enough to come and post gibberish like this though! :bash: 

Anyway, another nice project, every city wants it tampon now! :lol:


----------



## eklips

Good news, although I don't think it's a good idea to build an agbar/swissre type tower in LaDéfense, to each his own. Not only does it destroy the original idea in London and Barcelona, but on the long term it is also a symbol of our cities getting increasingly alike architecturaly speaking, which is something I think nobody wants.


----------



## brisavoine

This is the Circular Boulevard as of now. The Veritas building, which should be destroyed to make way for the D2 Tower, is the low-rise building in the lower-left corner of the picture. For an idea of dimensions, if the height anounced is correct, then the D2 Tower will be 20% taller than the CBX Tower standing in the middle of the picture. The Generali Tower, 2.2 times taller than the CBX Tower, will stand behind the photographer.


----------



## Europeo

Maybe Newcastleguy, it would interested to explain why you are not seeing Britain as European, when Ireland sees itself as European.
You, English people are exasperating sometimes. Maybe do you see Britain as a North American country or as An Asian country ?
Maybe as Michael Bruter, an scholar from the LSE, explained in 2003 that the "Impact of News" has an Influence on the "European Identity". It means that the constant European bashing in all English newspapers, except in the Independent, has a negative impact on English perception of their European Identity. 
Or Maybe, this is because, as the biggest (dead) empire of the world, English people feel superior than any other European citizens. 

But even if English try for any reason to explain their feeling of Non European coutry, I wonder why they are so desperate to compare everything in England with the "continent". I wonder why their cuisine habbits are so Continental. I wonder why their soccer championship is So European. I wonder why their "culture" and "hobbies" are so European. 
Newcatleguy, I know you actually can't give me any answer, on this matter. its ok, I am studying in Nottingham and I am doing my MA dissertation on European Identity, I still have few months to find it. 
But when you compare cities in Europe, consider Britain as a European country. It always much easier to use the same standards. Imagine that a Japanese or an American are not going to understand your subtle division od the "continent". 

Anyway, thanks for everyone, for keeping posting on this thread. any news of the new "Carpe Diem" Tower ?


----------



## brisavoine

I suggest you guys open a dedicated thread to deal with that issue. We're getting way off topic.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Europeo said:


> Or Maybe, this is because, as the biggest (dead) empire of the world, English people feel superior than any other European citizens.


lol. I don't feel my country is superior. I do not however understand the 'dead' empire satement. Well actually, yes, the empire may be gone, but London is growing hugely in world importance, so I think I can live with the 'dead empire'

If you want to continue this, please PM me Europeo. Let us talk about the Paris projects here.


----------



## brisavoine

Another tower undergoing massive renovation/refurbishing. It's called _tour Courcellor 2_, it is located in Levallois-Perret, just by the border with the City of Paris. This is how it should look once completed. I don't think renderings have been posted here before.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Jack_London said:


> No may be about it.
> Britain used to be a great empire and now it's just the US' lapdgog. How pathetic...
> 
> At least France is reasonably indepedant from the US.


Start another fucking thread if you want to debate this you idiot, and PM the new thread address. I'll be happy to prove to you why London and the UK are not pathetic/the US lap dogs but not here.


----------



## Minato ku

Please, it is about Paris high rises develoment and some other projects.  
Nice refurbishing. It is near the Levallois twin towers ?


----------



## brunob

post no longer relevant.


----------



## brisavoine

minato ku said:


> Nice refurbishing. It is near the Levallois twin towers ?


No, it's completely opposite the Levallois twin towers. It's located just by the border of the City of Paris (by the Périphérique).


----------



## LDN_EUROPE

Paris is such a wonderful city. I'm glad LDN has some competition from inside Europe!!


----------



## HD

as if in europe paris was the only competition to ldn ... :|


----------



## Newcastle Guy

The peace doesn't last very long does it?


----------



## Minato ku

*Development in Montreuil*

Renovation and construction of a vast complex at Montreuil (Eastern inner suburbs of Paris) near the subway station Mairie de Montreuil.









These highrises are in renovation

















































Construction or offices and residencial buildings

















The national dramatic center in construction.


----------



## thoju75

wow, nice renovation, this tower will look totally different.
Does someone got some news about this tower?


----------



## Minato ku

*La Vache Noir*

These towers are a vision for Porte de Bagnolet.  
__________________________________________

*Vache Noir Porte d'Arcueil * La Vache noir is a big intersection in the municipality of Arcueil. (Southern inner suburbs of Paris)
It is near the RER station Laplace 
In 201? the metro line 4 will deserve a district in Montrouge near this area.









This Development includes a comercial center, office and residencial buildings

Office building completed (Those are ugly :down: )
















The comercial center









































View from Montrouge


----------



## thoju75

Thank you Minato ku, I really don't know this side of Paris.
I was hopping this tower was not only a vision


----------



## Minato ku

*Paris rive gauche*

Paris rive gauche a huge business district under in construction on the Seine bank in the 13th arrondissement of Paris
This area is served by the metro line 6, 14 and the RER C
Paris Rive gauche has aslo the Austerliz railway terminal wich will be extended
This district is also the new universities district of Paris with the "school of Architecture Val de Seine", "the Science nad Language section of the University of Diderot", the "University of Chicago" and the french national library.

















The french national library









School of Architecture school Val de Seine _Completed_










































































































New language of the Diderot University _Completed_


----------



## eklips

I don't really like the architecture in this new district


----------



## Minato ku

*Paris rive gauche by me.*









































































































_________________________________

*Boulogne Billancourt* (Southwestern inner suburbs of Paris)









Actually this is a industrial waste land district on the bank of the Seine in Boulogne, one of wealthiest municipality of Paris metro.
A 90m high rise is planned in this redevelopment.
It will be aslo the continuation of Val de Seine business and media district.









Actually


















*Val de Seine Issy les Moulineaux* (Southwestern inner suburbs of Paris)
Val de Seine business district is where are located the majority of French Media TF1, France 2, France 3, France 4, Canalplus, France 5, Eurosport, Arte, France 24... This business district is located in the 15th district of Paris, Issy les Moulineaux and Boulogne Billancourt
It served by the subway lines 9, 10 and 12, the RER C and the light rails lines 2 and 3









Microsoft European, Africa and Middle East Hq 








Microsoft building and other office buildings under in construction










































At the bottom the EDF tower (80m) under in demolish for build the New Motzart tower (97m)

























*Mozart tower* 97m Bouygues Hq


----------



## brisavoine

EDIT


----------



## brisavoine

EDIT


----------



## Cyril

brisavoine said:


> The problem is with the spires of the Generali Tower which Cyril did not rightly proportion.


Oh..I'm so sorry..poutou poutou pour me faire pardonner


----------



## brisavoine

Cyril said:


> Oh..I'm so sorry..poutou poutou pour me faire pardonner


Generali and tour Phare are very difficult to make renders of anyway, due to their unconventional shapes. So you shall be forgiven. Lol.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

OK Brisavoine, thanks for the explanation


----------



## Minato ku

*Grands Moulins*

The renovation of the old factory in Pantin near the Villette park.
It will become an office building

Now









After

















http://www.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,[email protected],[email protected],0.html


----------



## SkyLerm

C'est marrant mais l'effect est bon.


----------



## brisavoine

An office and commercial project by French female architect Emmanuelle Gautrand somewhere in Paris (tiny Eiffel Tower in the background). It wasn't selected unfortunately.


----------



## Shukie

Too bad, looks good. Which one was?


----------



## SkyLerm

Unfortunately? this was a good project! ¬_¬


----------



## Michael_Richards

minato ku said:


> The renovation of the old factory in Pantin near the Villette park.
> It will become an office building
> 
> Now


This looks so much like London.

Weird.


----------



## El_Greco

^ Yeah if not 'Parisian' roof Id think this buildings in London.


----------



## brisavoine

Michael_Richards said:


> This looks so much like London.
> 
> Weird.


That's because most tourists, including you probably, stay only in central Paris, so they have a distorted image of Paris. Haussmannian buildings made up of white stones and slate roofs are only a minority in Greater Paris. Most buildings in Greater Paris tend to have darker facades, they also tend to be less tall than in central Paris, and many use bricks and tiles (which were cheaper materials than the expensive white stones and slate roofs of the bourgeois buildings of central Paris).

Here are some views of Paris that tourists rarely see:

Dark facades.



























Here only the lamppost gives a clue that this is Paris.









Most of the buildings in Paris have roofs made of red or brownish tiles.


















Of course, central Paris looks completely different, but less than 20% of Parisians live there, a bit like Manhattan with respect to New York City.


----------



## El_Greco

^ Great pics post some more


----------



## brisavoine

^^Ask JP.


----------



## Cyril

One of those pics above is mine


----------



## brisavoine

^^Dieu reconnaîtra les siens.


----------



## Metropolitan

minato ku said:


> The renovation of the old factory in Pantin near the Villette park.
> It will become an office building
> 
> Now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,[email protected],[email protected],0.html


If that's the building I think about, it is actually huge ! It dominates that part of the city. As it is now, it's a very weird building, but I like a lot the planned renovation. I expect the result to be really great.


----------



## Minato ku

According recent news the height of majunga tower is 235m from the sea level and this place is at 40m above the sea level.
The height of majunga tower is *195m.*


----------



## El_Greco

^ Nice tower.


----------



## AM Putra

Who's the architect of Majunga Tower?


----------



## Densaga

JP Viguier , also creator of Coeur Defense


----------



## Cyril

brisavoine said:


> Explain to people that NGF is a measurement from the sea-level, otherwise most people here won't understand you. E.g.: the height of the Eiffel Tower is 358.5 m NGF, but the actual height from street level is only 325 m (the height of the Eiffel Tower listed everywhere), because at the base of the Eiffel Tower the street level is 33.5 meters above sea-level.
> 
> Now, I'm sorry to tell you but your source is wrong. The height of Generali Tower will be 350 m NGF (as per the architect's plans), meaning 318 m from street level, so you see the Generali Tower is breaking your supposed 325 m NGF ceiling.
> 
> In fact there has never been a cap on height in La Défense (except when president Giscard d'Estaing banned tall buildings in the 1970s). I think this has been explained many times on the French forum.


Well sorry but here is the excerpt (in French sorry):

[...]L'objectif était de faire la tour la plus haute possible, un signal, un phare, qui frappe les imaginations au-delà de La Défense, au-delà de l'Ile-de-France, et même en Europe, tout en restant réaliste. Nous avons commandé une étude de faisabilité à une équipe d'architectes et d'ingénieurs structures_en l'occurence Setec TPI_qui ont démontré que l'on pouvait, malgré l'exiguïté du terrain, monter jusqu'à 400m. *Nous avons dû ensuite réviser à la baisse car nous nous sommes heurtés au plafond établi par la navigation aérienne qui, pour le trafic vers Le Bourget et Roissy, interdit aux constructions de dépasser la côte NGF 350. Ce qui nous a ramenés à une hauteur depuis le sol d'environ 300m.*[...]
_-Christian Joubert, Unibail CEO - in Revue urbanisme #354 (May-June 2007) page 60._

I hate to tell you this but your 400m figure is just wishful thinking Brisavoine.


----------



## brisavoine

^^This document says 350m NGF and not 325m NGF as you initially said. That's completely different. Indeed both Generali Tower and tour Phare do not break the 350m NGF limit. It is curious, however, that there would be such a limit since there was the tour sans fins project in the 1990s whose height was about 475m NGF. Other forumers in the know such as Phil have also repeatedly said that there is not height limit in La Défense, so I'd be curious to hear what they think of this article from Revue Urbanisme.


----------



## Metropolitan

brisavoine said:


> I didn't know that you were a friend of the crazy Ceccaldis, Metropolitan. I'm worrying about you...


Talking to her doesn't mean that I'm a friend of her !

Actually, I campaigned against her for the parliamentary elections. I supported a right-wing dissident called Jean-Christophe Fromantin. It's exactly because of this that I ended up in the Neuilly City Hall on last sunday evening for the elections. I've followen there the results of the Neuilly-Puteaux cironscription in live.

As Ceccaldi came there to celebrate her "victory", I thought that after all it could still be a good opportunity to try to find out more about all these projects. It was funny to boo her during her speech, and congratulate her afterwards in order to steal some fresh news. How good it feels to behave so hypocritically !


----------



## Phil

brisavoine said:


> ^^In Singapore no tower reaches 300 meters. The tallest towers there have a height of only 280 meters.


I know, and that's not my point. My point is : do you think Singapore's skyline is flat. I don't think so.


----------



## sussucre

Cyril said:


> In Revue Urbanism magazine #354 (May-June 2007) I came across an article in which a EPAD engineer was interviewed. He stated that the tallest towers cannot exceed 325m NGF, which means 300m. The reason given is that there is a flight corridor above la Défense. But is it the official reason? But since there is a mini feud between Paris City council and La Défense organization, I don't think that EPAD would be as kind as not to build something taller than the Eiffel Tower.


someone workin for OTH told me the max limit in LD is 400m NGF. not 300m. so ? :?


----------



## erbse

The most of current Paris projects sucks imo  :runaway:


----------



## steph35

the skyline of La Défense in a near future... (original photography by Cyril, french forumer)


----------



## Minato ku

Good, la Defense will change.


----------



## Minato ku

New pictures of Grand Moulin of Pantin.


----------



## brisavoine

Some pictures of La Défense that I took a few months ago.

T1 Tower was still quite low:









From left to right, Total Tower (187 m), Coeur Défense (161 m), Areva Tower (184 m), EDF Tower (165 m):









EDF Tower on the left, Atlantique Tower on the right, Total Tower in the background:









Skywalk between the skyscrapers:


















New residential developments next to the skyscrapers:


----------



## El_Greco

minato ku said:


>


Was it a mill originally?

Is it going to be converted into apartments?I love conversions so keep us updated please!:cheers:


----------



## Minato ku

no, in office. I agree it would be great in appartement.


----------



## El_Greco

I see.Thanks.


----------



## brisavoine

Latest views of Granite Tower and T1 Tower.

Granite Tower is slowing reaching the top

Photos taken last Tuesday (June 19) by Sinha:


















Photos taken last Wednesday (June 20) posted by Pollux:


















The summit part of the T1 Tower is now being hoisted to be assembled on top of the tower.

Photos taken last Wednesday (June 20) by YKLD:


















You can see views of the top floors taken on June 20 here:
http://www.t1-defense.com/int-t1-67.htm
http://www.t1-defense.com/haut-t1-67.htm
http://www.t1-defense.com/t1-67.htm


----------



## steph35

new renderings of the building C1 that will take place in boulogne-billancourt (near south west suburbs of paris) next to the seine river

architect : Jean Nouvel


----------



## El_Greco

^ Very interesting.I really like Paris projects.


----------



## Justme

Some amazing Paris projects.


----------



## Minato ku

The Citroën showroom on Champs Elysee. (It don't look real  )


----------



## El_Greco

^ Oh yeah awesome building.I love it!


----------



## JP

it will open in september...


----------



## golov

Why do some people think that Moscow is not in Europe? Culture? Well, there is no single "european culture". Just read "War and Peace" or some other books to discover just how much more close Russia is to the cultures of France or Germany than China or Mongolia.


----------



## VelesHomais

Many russians were influenced by superior ukrainian culture, so I think they can be classified as Europeans


----------



## Minato ku

No but for french people when we said Europe it is more about western Europe (Now we can add the all the E.U). Moscow is in Europe but not in our Europe, it is a bit weird.

The only thing that I can say, it is that for French people Moscow is not in Asia and Russia is more European than Asian.


----------



## eklips

For french people Russia is the land of Vodka and cold weather, I don't know if it goes much further than that lol


----------



## Cyril

Back to the topic please.


----------



## golov

eklips said:


> For french people Russia is the land of Vodka and cold weather, I don't know if it goes much further than that lol


Sorry about taking this off-topic, but Russia ranges from tundra in the arctic circle to subtropical paradise on the Black Sea 

And we have several types of vodka


----------



## brisavoine

Guys, when you'll have finished arguing over Moscow in this Paris thread, perhaps we can get back to Paris projects and skyscrapers.

Here's a very recent pic (like one or two days old) showing workers installing the spire on top of the T1 Tower. This pic was discovered by our Hong Kong lover JP on Flickr (posted there by Lazy3). From what I understand, these beams will be entirely covered by a sort of screen or lattice.


----------



## brisavoine

A recent picture of Granite Tower by the now famous left-wing blogger Christophe Grébert (of MonPuteaux.com fame).


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen

Wow, Granite Tower is massive!


----------



## eklips

Yes very impressive picture, the street to la Défense shots are the best.


----------



## Matthieu

Both pics are great


----------



## El_Greco

Nice cladding.


----------



## beaujoe

minato ku said:


> The Citroën showroom on Champs Elysee. (It don't look real  )


That is one of the coolest wall-to-wall building I've ever seen! It's a bold statement, that's for sure. I gotta say, I don't find Paris skyscrapers to be all that impressive, but their smaller projects can be great!


----------



## LLoydGeorge

golov said:


> Why do some people think that Moscow is not in Europe? Culture? Well, there is no single "european culture". Just read "War and Peace" or some other books to discover just how much more close Russia is to the cultures of France or Germany than China or Mongolia.


Russian people have European blood, but so do people from Oklahoma and Texas. However, Russians embrace "European" values even less so than Texan cowboys. Therefore, while, racially, Russians are European, culturally, they are not.


----------



## golov

^^ Huh? So when there was a bunch of dictators in Europe just 60 years ago that didnt share any of the so called "european values" they were still European?

At the end of the day what matters is how we feel about it, geographically we are in Europe and a recent poll on the Russian subforum showed that most Russians feel European, some feel Eurasian while the rest feels just Russian. Some joker (later admitted) voted for Asia, but he was the only one 

p.s. lets take this to another thread or pm


----------



## JP

Rudy Ricciotti proposed an interesting building located near to the Grande Bibliothèque. End : 2011.










Ricciotti is being a new great french signature. He won few years ago the projet for the Department of Islamic Arts of Le Louvre (2009).


----------



## desiderio_100578

^^ 
I really like both of the projects.Ricciotti is good


----------



## Minato ku

*Les Magasins généraux* on the bank of the Seine in the 13th arrondissement.

It is an old warehouse, transformated in a cutural place with shopping space, restaurants, The french institute of mode (IFM)... ner the french national library and the new districts of Bercy and Paris rive gauche.

















Construction


----------



## Manuel

brisavoine said:


> No, the real reason I think is because Aéroport de Paris (ADP) want to avoid any controversy with the people living near the airport. In Paris there are many people opposed to the development of Charles de Gaulle airport, same as in all the big cities of Europe and North America. If they had presented this as a new terminal with all the hype French people can muster for big developments (see the hype surrounding the new TGV East for example), then you can be sure there would have been mass protests from nymbies. Here ADP was very clever. They toned it down. It didn't make it into the news headlines. In French they don't even call it a terminal, they call it a "satellite". So most people probably don't know that a new very large terminal was opened at Charles de Gaulle, and those who have actually heard about it must be thinking this is some technical small thing (satellite). Very clever on the part of ADP.


Bollocks. As if airport facilities were not a nuisance in other European cities.


----------



## Manuel

*Revamp of Paris busiest transport interchange*

LES HALLES










11m tall glass canopy with an extended urban park.
Replace a complex structure dating back to the 70s.

Already nicknamed the "toilet basin".


----------



## Minato ku

It is the Drugstore publicis, an old old building of the 70's renovated in 2000's
They added a cool cladding on the old 70's facade.


----------



## Karakuri

Too bad they cancelled the Halles project. Even a toilet would be better than the actual building...by the way, the actual place smells piss.

Talking about Europe, I personnaly think that Russia IS part of Europe, and unlike eklips I think that people are not this stupid and that they don't only sum up Russia to vodka+cold.


----------



## brisavoine

They haven't cancelled it yet. I just said the administrative court of appeal is likely to cancel it, that's all. Also it'll be interesting to see if they cancel just the gardens or also the building.


----------



## Justme

minato ku said:


> Honestly I really prefer the older building of the 70's. :down: uke:



Sorry I disagree, the current construction is really quite boring and certainly not something Paris should have today. Even when it was built, it may have been impressive in Europe, but there were far greater inner city shopping centers around the world, many in far smaller cities.

Today it simply looks tired and wasted. When I first visited it, I walked through it for 30minutes trying to _find_ Les Halles, without realizing I was actually _in_ it. That's how nondescript it actually is. When I finally realized I was in the shopping arcade that all Paris guides write about, I was simply gobsmacked.

The park next to it is pretty nice though.


----------



## Minato ku

The rendering of the twin towers in Pont de Neuilly near la Defense by Claude Vasconi Look at here

The height of these twin towers 220m. :shocked: 


























http://www.claude-vasconi.fr/findex.htm


----------



## JP

Turboff said:


> The Champs-Élysées is such an old street, how is it that modern buildings can be there? Surely they wouldn't destroy what was there before? The building to the right of the Citroën definitely doesn't justify the destruction of anything historical.


Before Citroen had there another Showroom. It was built in 1928.









And for sure, Champs Elysées like main avenues of Paris offers a mix of styles.


Near to Champs Elysées two another projects:

Hotel Marriott by PORTZAMPARC









and 
Office building by GAUTRAND


----------



## Brice

Manuel said:


> Be less patronising to people and you'll see how nice and constructive they can be.





brisavoine said:


> C'est l'hôpital qui se moque de la charité comme dirait notre ami JP.


c'est tout juste ce que j'allais dire.


----------



## LVM

minato ku said:


> The rendering of the twin towers in Pont de Neuilly near la Defense by Claude Vasconi Look at here
> 
> The height of these twin towers 220m. :shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.claude-vasconi.fr/findex.htm


wo0 i like this...awersome


----------



## brisavoine

^^Yes, it looks really nice. Let's hope il will be built. So far it hasn't been approved yet (not that we know of at least). In any case it's much better than the proposal that existed before, height-wise (2 x 220m vs. 2 x 160m for the old proposal), and shape-wise (the design of the old proposal was not as daring and soaring as this one). I really like this new proposal, it looks like some sort of space-age entrance gate to La Défense (La Défense is located across the Seine River to the right of these twin skycrapers).

That's what the old proposal looked like: 2 x 160m in Neuilly.


----------



## Manuel

Brice said:


> c'est tout juste ce que j'allais dire.



moi aussi dis donc!


----------



## Karakuri

minato ku said:


> The rendering of the twin towers in Pont de Neuilly near la Defense by Claude Vasconi Look at here
> 
> The height of these twin towers 220m. :shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.claude-vasconi.fr/findex.htm


Wow, la grande classe! :cheers: 
I'm going to pray for it to be built. Never seen such an exciting project in LD!


----------



## brisavoine

Karakuri said:


> Never seen such an exciting project in LD!


It's not in LD. It's in Neuilly.


----------



## eklips

Justme said:


> Sorry I disagree, the current construction is really quite boring and certainly not something Paris should have today. Even when it was built, it may have been impressive in Europe, but there were far greater inner city shopping centers around the world, many in far smaller cities.
> 
> Today it simply looks tired and wasted. When I first visited it, I walked through it for 30minutes trying to _find_ Les Halles, without realizing I was actually _in_ it. That's how nondescript it actually is. When I finally realized I was in the shopping arcade that all Paris guides write about, I was simply gobsmacked.
> 
> The park next to it is pretty nice though.


I agree, I just can't think of the Forum des Halles as a shoping mall. It feels more like a huge metro/RER station with shops.


----------



## Metropolitan

brisavoine said:


> It's not in LD. It's in Neuilly.


Well, it's not that far from LD... right at the other side of the Seine.


----------



## Karakuri

brisavoine said:


> It's not in LD. It's in Neuilly.


 Yeah, 150m from LD.


----------



## le lyonnais du 81

It's a very good entry for Paris; very futuristic


----------



## Matthieu

minato ku said:


> The rendering of the twin towers in Pont de Neuilly near la Defense by Claude Vasconi Look at here


Awesome news, and the rest is interesting too.


----------



## JP

Concert Hall for contemporary musics - Boulogne-Billancourt/île Seguin - Ricciotti


----------



## brisavoine

^^Where? When? Details please.


----------



## JP

Amabilité first please.


----------



## JP

2010


----------



## El_Greco

JP said:


>


Thats interesting.Do you have better renders?


----------



## JP

I have nothing better than those two ones.









It will replace this building :









It will be finished in 2008.


----------



## grandgouvy

Someone could ask me what is happening for the Gan tower of la défense ?
I have found that !:

Foncière des Régions a acquis la Tour Gan, détenue par Groupama, au prix de 486 M€. Située à La Défense, cette tour de bureaux de 187 mètres de haut (immeuble de grande hauteur) édifiée en 1974, représente une surface de 64 500 m², répartis sur 49 niveaux. Groupama en restera l’occupant unique jusqu’au 31 mars 2008. 
A la libération de l’immeuble, Foncière des Régions en prévoit la restructuration complète qui aboutira, fin 2010, à la livraison d’une tour nouvelle génération. « Le projet de développement affiche une forte ambition tant au plan architectural, que technique et environnemental (certification Haute Qualité Environnementale). Il s’inscrira en cohérence avec le plan de renouveau urbain « Défense 2015 » lancé par l’EPAD (Etablissement Public d’Aménagement de La Défense) », précise la foncière. Les travaux débuteront au 2ème semestre 2008 pour s’achever fin 2010. 

A new restructuration of the tower will be happen and would finish at the end of 2010?


----------



## michal1982

JP said:


> I have nothing better than those two ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will replace this building :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be finished in 2008.



that is very good change ...


----------



## JP

grandgouvy said:


> Someone could ask me what is happening for the Gan tower of la défense ?
> I have found that !:
> 
> Foncière des Régions a acquis la Tour Gan, détenue par Groupama, au prix de 486 M€. Située à La Défense, cette tour de bureaux de 187 mètres de haut (immeuble de grande hauteur) édifiée en 1974, représente une surface de 64 500 m², répartis sur 49 niveaux. Groupama en restera l’occupant unique jusqu’au 31 mars 2008.
> A la libération de l’immeuble, Foncière des Régions en prévoit la restructuration complète qui aboutira, fin 2010, à la livraison d’une tour nouvelle génération. « Le projet de développement affiche une forte ambition tant au plan architectural, que technique et environnemental (certification Haute Qualité Environnementale). Il s’inscrira en cohérence avec le plan de renouveau urbain « Défense 2015 » lancé par l’EPAD (Etablissement Public d’Aménagement de La Défense) », précise la foncière. Les travaux débuteront au 2ème semestre 2008 pour s’achever fin 2010.
> 
> A new restructuration of the tower will be happen and would finish at the end of 2010?


Yes. The restructuration is presented as a strong project regarding its ambitious architecture. We have no rendering for now.


----------



## JP

Rendering of the three towers planned near to the Stade de France in St Denis 60-80-100m. End : 2009-2011


----------



## brisavoine

^^On peut difficilement faire plus moche. Ça fait style berlinois ennuyeux. Braouzec peut repasser !


----------



## brunob

But better than what was originally planned, an improvement of some sort, if you will. 
Agreed, however, that we are not dealing with unforgettable design here.


----------



## Metropolitan

Weird renderings for Saint-Denis. The last one looks as if it was drawn with colour pencils.
I agree with Brunob, slightly better than before but still very bland (sorry but the roof garden and the cladding doesn't change this feeling to me).

Anyway, it's not so bad for a project of secondary importance.


----------



## Manuel

I like it. Elegant and potential clad.


----------



## Manuel

brisavoine said:


> ^^On peut difficilement faire plus moche. Ça fait style berlinois ennuyeux. Braouzec peut repasser !


You seriously think that Berlin contemporary architecture is boring?


----------



## brunob

grandgouvy said:


> Someone could ask me what is happening for the Gan tower of la défense ?
> I have found that !:
> 
> Foncière des Régions a acquis la Tour Gan, détenue par Groupama, au prix de 486 M€. Située à La Défense, cette tour de bureaux de 187 mètres de haut (immeuble de grande hauteur) édifiée en 1974, représente une surface de 64 500 .......................................................................................................................). Il s’inscrira en cohérence avec le plan de renouveau urbain « Défense 2015 » lancé par l’EPAD (Etablissement Public d’Aménagement de La Défense) », précise la foncière. Les travaux débuteront au 2ème semestre 2008 pour s’achever fin 2010.


Where? What's the source? It may be of interest to us. Thanks.


----------



## JP

Manuel said:


> You seriously think that Berlin contemporary architecture is boring?


... le contrarie pas... c'est Hanoï qu'il aime...


----------



## El_Greco

Thanks JP.


----------



## brisavoine

Manuel said:


> You seriously think that Berlin contemporary architecture is boring?


Yes I do.


----------



## Karakuri

JP said:


> Rendering of the three towers planned near to the Stade de France in St Denis 60-80-100m. End : 2009-2011


Is this project already approved? What company will set in?
It's the first time I heard about it.


----------



## Cyril

It's a hotel complex.


----------



## ckm

minato ku said:


> The rendering of the twin towers in Pont de Neuilly near la Defense by Claude Vasconi Look at here
> 
> The height of these twin towers 220m. :shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.claude-vasconi.fr/findex.htm


Won't it block the view from Paris to La Défense? It would be great to view a render with the new towers and the skyline of LD from Paris.



JP said:


> Concert Hall for contemporary musics - Boulogne-Billancourt/île Seguin - Ricciotti


Interesting. I think it's the first project for the île Seguin itself, isn't it?


----------



## Metropolitan

ckm said:


> Won't it block the view from Paris to La Défense? It would be great to view a render with the new towers and the skyline of LD from Paris.


Yes it will. And I guess that's the reason why this project will never be accepted, at least in its current shape.


----------



## calenzano

I like MARIN + TROTTIN + JUMEAU, ARCHITECTES - PÉRIPHÉRIQUES
MARCIANO ARCHITECTURE


----------



## brisavoine

New update by Fabb. T1 Tower on July 11, 2007. The tower has reached its final height, at 185 m (607 ft) above ground. More work to come on the spire, to make it look more dense and opaque, but the height won't change.










Displaying the flags of Québec and France.


----------



## Minato ku

O.k my favorite project is : MARC MIMRAM, ARCHITECTEFRANÇOIS LECLERCQ, ARCHITECTE.

In second it is PAUL CHEMETOV ARCHITECTURE URBANISME MUSÉOGRAPHIE or TOYO ITO & ASSOCIATES ARCHITECTS EXTRA MUROS ARCHITECTURE


----------



## brisavoine

It has been announced on the official website of La Défense that the _tour Signal_ and the tower of the Ministry of Public Works will be two different skyscrapers. So far we didn't know for sure, we thought maybe they were the same skyscraper.

The _tour Signal_'s height will be approximately 300 meters (1,000 ft) from street level. It will be located by the Rose de Cherbourg interchange in the southern area of La Défense. The architect contest is due to be launched in the coming days. The winner will be selected in the end of December or beginning of January, and that's when we should have the first renders. The tower will be (I quote) "remarkable in its architecture, meet all the requirements of sustainable development, be a mixed-use tower (offices, private dwellings, services, retail), and offer street-life at the base of tower". Street-life as opposed to most current French skyscrapers which are lifeless at their base. This tower will be the first mixed-use tower in La Défense.

As for the tower of the Ministry of Public Works, we know neither the height nor the location (although the Rose de Cherbourg location had also been mentioned for that tower). All we know is that it will contain more than 100,000 m² (1.1 million sq ft) of office space, so that means its height should also probably be around 300 meters.

In total then, La Défense will have four skyscrapers with a height around 300 meters : Generali, Phare, Signal and the Ministry of Public Works tower. It has also been rumored for several months that the Gan Tower, currently 179 m (587 ft) high, would be vacated, refurbished, and heightened to 300 meters, in which case there would be five 300m skyscrapers in La Défense by 2013. The Gan Tower heightening still needs confirmation though.


----------



## Minato ku

Actually La Defense is the european capital of the 180m
Tour Total 187m, Tour T1 185m, Tour Areva 184m, Tour Granite 184m, Tour Gan 179m.

It would become the european capital of the 300m. 
Tour Generalli, Tour Phare, Tour Signal _and maybe Ministry of Public Works tower and Tour Gan._


----------



## eklips

One of these towers needs at least to be pushed to 350m while another reduced at 280


----------



## brisavoine

T1 and Granite towers peaking through La Défense's skyline during the military parade on Bastille Day. Photo posted by Gaël Chardon on Flickr and reported by French forumer JP.


----------



## Minato ku

Good view, it would be nice to add the planned skyscrapers for LD 2013.


----------



## SkyLerm

^Lol be careful, otherwise those fighters would crash with supertalls xD


----------



## grandgouvy

LD needs absolutely







a few high-skyskrapers in Puteaux (left side from the Arc de Triomphe), because there will be too much tall towers in Courbevoie (right side).

http://images.google.fr/imgres?imgu...=/images?q=tour+generali&gbv=2&svnum=10&hl=fr


----------



## grandgouvy

The "HOTEL MERIDIEN" in La Défense in the last quarter 2008...

http://www.ladefense.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=827


----------



## grandgouvy

So near the Seine river, La Defense would be exactly like that...










:banana:


----------



## Matthieu

Gan looks silly there


----------



## michal1982

Don Omar said:


> For Paris, the Newest Look Is a Canopy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=14186671
> _A scale model of the project to rebuild the Forum in the Paris neighborhood Les Halles features the grand canopy and the gardens it will abut._
> 
> .


can somebody give me the foto of this place ?? how is it look right now???


----------



## brisavoine

New render of Thom Mayne's 300m (1,000 ft) _tour Phare_ on site made by I don't know who. Generali Tower is also shown faintly in the background. The other planned towers are not shown.


----------



## brisavoine

Tentative render by JR Lyon.

Paris La Défense today:









Paris La Défense 2012 (only Phare, Generali, Majunga and New Axa towers are shown, the other proposed towers are not shown):


----------



## sabandija

http://www.badongo.com/pic/826167


----------



## sabandija

<a href="http://www.badongo.com/pic/826167">http://www.badongo.com/pic/826167</a>


----------



## Gaeus

bonjour les gens,

I wonder if there are any updates regarding the rebuilding of Tuileries Palace? I have been waiting for many years now and I still haven't gotten any news lately. I wonder if the project was cancelled or the private foundation is still trying to get the 300 million euros budget?


----------



## grandgouvy

A lot of people are disappointed of the results of the T1 tower (forum T1 tower 187.5m). Fron a long way off, we can see a flat roof but we can't see the spire... I hope there will be a better spire...


----------



## SSF

beatiful pictureskay: epper: , i don't no that there are so many projects in la defense


----------



## brisavoine

^^Amsterdam is not so far from Paris though...


----------



## Metropolitan

brisavoine said:


> ^^Amsterdam is not so far from Paris though...


Keep cool Brisavoine... I know you didn't mean to be rude, but honnestly, even the regular guy in the streets of Paris isn't aware of any of these projects. And Amsterdam may not be far from Paris, but I don't know what are the major urbanistic projects which are currently being proposed in that city.


----------



## Metropolitan

The restructuration and heightening works of the AXA tower are now getting really serious!

Here's a comparison between the current tower (left) and what it should become (right):











Demolition works are now clearly visible:



















And the crane is raising up:



























Here's an information poster showing that the circumference of this crane will be enough to reach any point of the tower, and there should not be a second one:


----------



## Matthieu




----------



## Cyril

It's likely to be the tallest crane in Paris metro area.


----------



## brisavoine

Metropolitan said:


> And Amsterdam may not be far from Paris, but I don't know what are the major urbanistic projects which are currently being proposed in that city.


It's not that complicated to open the Amsterdam thread to find out. Even a "cooled" guy like you should have enough energy left to look for the thread.


----------



## Jim856796

The La Defense map said there is a renovated Tour Gan. Its height is unknown, so how are we gonna renovate this green structure?


----------



## Gaeus

OOh! Nice tower!

Why they can't just implode the current building? It's much easier and faster.


----------



## Jim856796

Gaeus said:


> OOh! Nice tower!
> 
> Why they can't just implode the current building? It's much easier and faster.


We cannot implode the current building because it is too young for demolition.


----------



## DAMN I m good

for how many years can this building stand before demalition ?


----------



## calenzano

two beautiful pics from Jp


----------



## Minato ku

These pictures are not taken by JP but by a professional photograph of EPAD : L Blossier.


----------



## calenzano

minato ku said:


> These pictures are not taken by JP but by a professional photograph of EPAD : L Blossier.


sorry


----------



## Metropolitan

minato ku said:


> These pictures are not taken by JP but by a professional photograph of EPAD : L Blossier.


That's sad... this is not my favourite angle from La Défense. That's probably because I'm not such a fan of the Scor building. Actually, JP would have probably picked a better angle to get the picture... something like, I dunno... the roof of the Prefecture. With a nice zoom it would have been perfect.


----------



## Jim856796

DAMN I m good said:


> for how many years can this building stand before demalition ?


42 years, or possibly longer than that.

It has been revealed by Emporis that the tower was renovated in 1999. Does this mean no height increase?


----------



## brisavoine

New rendering of the Majunga Tower (195m/640ft).


----------



## Minato ku

Nice but it could be better.


----------



## JBCousin

A small "Before-After" of CB-31 tower Restructuration.










 

PS: This render of Majunga is superb !


----------



## Manuel

brisavoine said:


> New rendering of the Majunga Tower (195m/640ft).


Looks desperately bad...hno:


----------



## Cyril

This is the new 2000's era Sue Ellen dear !!


----------



## Manuel

Cyril said:


> This is the new 2000's era Sue Ellen dear !!


:rofl:


----------



## LUKS-BH

Nice those pics from Jp!!!!! AWESOME:nocrook:
:eek2:


----------



## Minato ku

*Sarkozy seeks new urban plan for greater Paris *









Picture by Cyril

PARIS, Sept 17 (Reuters) - French President Nicolas Sarkozy, not normally seen as a patron of the arts, called on Monday for new ideas to develop Paris over the coming decades and pledged to encourage "bold" thinking by architects. 

"The question for us is not to think about the next six months but the next century," Sarkozy said at a ceremony to open a new architectural heritage centre in Paris. 

The new museum complex, completed after years of wrangling, will "be the occasion for putting architecture back at the heart of our political choices," Sarkozy said. 

He outlined no specific plans to rival former President Francois Mitterrand's "Grands Travaux" such as the National Library or the redeveloped Louvre museum, which gave a new face to the French capital in the 1980s. 

But he said it was not enough simply to maintain existing architectural treasures. 

"Architecture bears witness to a shared past but at the same time, it is a projection towards the future," he said. "Architectural policy has to combine heritage and creation." 

"I commit myself fully to this mission, to give back the possibility of boldness to architecture," he said. 

Sarkozy's remarks were in line with a tradition of French presidents like Mitterrand and Georges Pompidou leaving their mark on the capital. 

But he may also have had an eye on the mayor of Paris, Bertrand Delanoe, one of the rising leaders of the opposition Socialists, who has built a base with drives to improve life in the capital, most recently with a successful city bike scheme. 

Sarkozy said eight to 10 architectural agencies, both French and international, could be commissioned to assess the needs of the greater Paris region "for the next 20, 30, 40 years." 

STRICT PLANNING LAWS 

Strict planning laws restricting skyscrapers in Paris have helped preserve the city's distinctively harmonious appearance. But they have led some to say it risks becoming a museum piece compared with more dynamic capitals like London and Berlin. 

"I think there are certainly some taboos no one dared talk about or touch, for example big-scale projects or skyscrapers," Swiss architect Jacques Herzog told France Inter radio. 

But Herzog, whose buildings include Tate Modern in London and the new National Stadium in Beijing, said he felt that change was in the air. 

"Until not very long ago, Paris had several projects that were very, very visible in the world and I feel there is an energy there to pick up where we left off 10 or 15 years ago." 

Sarkozy left open the question of relaxing planning laws to allow more skyscrapers but called for an end to "simplistic" arguments between supporters and opponents of big towers. 

Remarking that the widely detested "Tour Montparnasse", a 210 metre black tower that looms over the Paris skyline, had "not made our job any easier," he said: "We can't have a policy of uniform skyscrapers". 

But he praised projects such as the curving "Lighthouse" skyscraper being built in the business district La Defense. 

Sarkozy, who as interior minister in 2005 cracked down hard on rioting in the poor, run-down suburbs outside Paris and other French cities, said any redevelopment had to include the whole greater city area and strengthen connections between the centre and the suburbs. 

"Architecture must also humanise housing developments and suburbs which have been left to one side for far too long."


----------



## xlchris

^^Nice, you have a great president!


----------



## sussucre

xlchrisij said:


> ^^Nice, you have a great president!


great i don't know, but not tall sure he is !


----------



## brisavoine

Foreign press talking about the A86 tunnel.


> Digging work completed at tunnel site in Greater Paris Area
> 
> 
> Construction & Maintenance
> August 27, 2007
> 
> Digging work on the second section of the A86 Duplex tunnel linking Pont Colbert (municipality of Jouy-en-Josas) with the A13 motorway (Vaucresson - Le Chesnay) over 5.5 km was completed with the spectacular exit of the tunnel-boring machine at the level of the A13 interchange. This new stage, crucial in terms of completing one of Europe's largest construction sites, also illustrates a symbolic moment in the run-up to the inauguration of the first Rueil-Malmaison/A13 interchange section in the spring of 2008.
> 
> The exit of the tunnel-boring machine from the A86 motorway heralded the end of digging work on the A86 Duplex, an innovative double-deck motorway tunnel covering a total distance of 10 kilometers, designed to guarantee maximum comfort and safety for motorists in the Greater Paris Area.
> 
> In 2010, the A86 Duplex will link Rueil-Malmaison and Versailles, thereby completing the French capital's "super-ring road". As a result, this drive will require less than 10 minutes, instead of 45 minutes currently.
> 
> The first section of the tunnel, between Rueil-Malmaison and the A13 motorway, is now in its fitting out phase and soon tests will be carried out prior to its inauguration scheduled for the spring of 2008. Completion of work on the second section of the tunnel between the South of Versailles (Pont Colbert) and the A13 motorway, will lead to the final link-up of the A86 between Rueil-Malmaison and Versailles by 2010.
> 
> For Cofiroute, a subsidiary of the Vinci group and the concessionaire of the A86 Duplex tunnel, the A86 Duplex perfectly illustrates the success of the integrated concessionaire–builder model that has enabled its motorway network to be financed, built and equipped with facilities. With nearly €800 million invested per year to build new motorways, widen existing sections and improve the overall quality of its network, Cofiroute is now one of the leading players in France in town and country planning.


----------



## Cyril

This is not really paris "super ring road" though. It's "Central Paris + inner suburbs" ring road. The Greater Paris ring road is the A 104/ Francilienne ring road which is way bigger but less spectacular.


----------



## brisavoine

According to an insider source reported by French forumer Good, the Ministry of Public Works Tower at La Défense is now a dead certainty. This tower is scheduled to be completed and opened in 2013 according to the source.

The tower should contain 100,000 m² (1.1 million sq. ft) of floor space, so its height could be possibly around 300m (1,000 ft). It was initially hinted that the Ministry of Public Works was planning to build this skyscraper by the Rose de Cherbourg interchange, along the Boulevard Circulaire. This is to the south of La Défense (i.e. to the left of the main axis as seen from the Arc de Triomphe). I don't know if this is still the correct location. Currently, the ministry is housed inside the Grande Arche of La Défense and in various mid-rises. They want to move out of the Grande Arche and reunite all their departments inside this single tower.

Since the election of Nicolas Sarkozy last May the ministry has been merged with the Ministry of the Environment and renamed "Ministry of Ecology, Sustainable Development and (town and country) Planning". It was made the most important ministry in the government, in charge of preparing a major conference about the environment and sustainable development which is supposed to completely transform France and turn it into a "green" country. Environmentalists are still skeptical. France wouldn't abandon nuclear electricity anyway.


----------



## lpioe

brisavoine said:


> New rendering of the Majunga Tower (195m/640ft).



Really like this one.
Any renders of it in the skyline of LD?


----------



## Metropolitan

lpioe said:


> Really like this one.
> Any renders of it in the skyline of LD?


Here is one:


----------



## Shukie

That looks monstrous.


----------



## erdnisloed

Densaga said:


> Gaeus said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK man. Just cool down. I know there is a lot of problems in Paris that needs to be resolve such as unemployment (i'm hoping it's not in double digit anymore), high cost of living, traffic jam and accidents (I stayed in Arc de Triumph for 30 min and I already saw 2 accidents) slow-performing economy and many more. But no worries. This will be all private contribution and the government will not spend even one euro. I am actually interested of this and I may contribute soon (actually, my friend is persuading my wife to contribute and she is persuading me). That's why I am just asking if there are any updates regarding this project. But to tell you the truth, 80 million tourists a year in France is a big economic help.
> 
> 
> 
> The study of the reconstruction of the Palais des tuileries is on the way .
> link in french
> official site in french
Click to expand...

I would find more usefull the reconstruction of the royal castles of Saint Cloud (destroyed 1871) or Marly (destroyed 1816) or the medieval keep of Coucy (destroyed 1917) or abbey of Cluny (destroyed 1798-1823).


----------



## Minato ku

*Granite.*

pictures by spouddzi


----------



## grandgouvy

Granite tower is as tall as the Société Générale twin towers now (about 170m). The final high is 185m ?


----------



## Matthieu

Are we finally getting Granite's taller version or no?


----------



## iLiR

JBCousin said:


> A small "Before-After" of CB-31 tower Restructuration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: This render of Majunga is superb !


Amazing! Has reconstruction started yet?


----------



## rocky

yes


----------



## brisavoine

This week's edition of Le Nouvel Observateur magazine has made its cover with a rendering showing some of the skyscrapers under construction or about to start construction in La Défense, all put next to each other. The headline is a bit stupid though ("la folie des hauteurs" = "delusions of height", it's a pun based on "delusions of grandeur"). It's not surprising given that Le Nouvel Observateur is a left-wing magazine with little appetite for the new French president.


----------



## Matthieu

beautiful rendering nonetheless


----------



## brisavoine

EDIT


----------



## brisavoine

Metropolitan said:


> Woaw! That's an awesome project! I'm stunned!


Yes, it's a pretty nice project. It would add variety to La Défense. A Frankfurt touch somehow.

According to calculations I've made based on the architect's plans (see below), the heighetened Gan Tower has a roof height of 228 meters (748 ft), +/- 1 meter.

Here are some other views.



















Architect's plans:










hauteur tour existante = height of the current tower
surélévation = heightening


----------



## Matthieu

Damn impressive, I hope it'll be approuved.


----------



## Minato ku

Two towers in Asnières-sur-Seine (western inner suburbs)








Paris and its inner suburbs

60,000m² 
About 80~100m






































http://www.claude-vasconi.fr/dev/news/index.php?2007/10/25/15-les-portes-d-asnieres


----------



## brisavoine

Another view of the heightened Gan Tower.

Gan Tower unchanged in 2012.









Heightened Gan Tower.


----------



## 3tmk

I like the new design, but to be honest, I also really like the old Gan. The problem is, with these two neighbors, it looks like a midget, so Gan has to increase the height, or lose face when people see that logo between the two new supertalls.

Why can't they just increase the height of the tower, by continuing on the current design? I really like the cross, they can just put 70m more on top, and keep the historic look of the tower


----------



## Phil

I doubt they would be willing to spend hundreds of million euros just to have a taller 30 years old design.


----------



## bnmaddict

*GAN reconstruction and heightening should start in march 2008, in only 5 months!!!* :cheers:










Majunga is to be delivered in 2010 so construction should start within the next 6 months.


----------



## Metropolitan

bnmaddict said:


> *GAN reconstruction and heightening should start in march 2008, in only 5 months!!!* :cheers:


Damn', that's fast. We need yet another drawing on skyscraperpage...

I guess I would also need to add PB22 twins.


----------



## Matthieu

bnmaddict said:


> *GAN reconstruction and heightening should start in march 2008, in only 5 months!!!* :cheers:


Excellent news but what is the source?


----------



## bnmaddict

^^ The source is the developper, "Foncière des régions", itself. Of course, nothing is sure yet.

In fact, the employees of Gan should move from january to march 2008, and the works could start right after that.


----------



## Minato ku

Actually 165m twin towers in Levallois are closer to be cancelled than to be built.
The 400m is actually cancelled but we know that 4th towers will be around 300m
Generalli tower 318m
Phare tower 300m
Signale tower ~300m
Minister of....... tower ~300m 

New picture of Phare tower. 300m


----------



## Metropolitan

*10 major projects for La Défense at a glance*










From left to right:
Generali (318 m), Phare a.k.a. Morphosis (300 m), CB21 a.k.a. Gan(275 m), CB31 a.k.a. AXA (240 m), PB22 (235 m and 145 m),
Air² (220 m), Majunga (195 m), T1 (187 m), Granite (184 m), D2* (170 m).


_*The rendering shown for D2 is only a *candidate* of a current architectural contest. The winner will only be revealed by the end of the year._


----------



## Minato ku

A rendering of Generalli tower (318m) posted by JR Lyon


----------



## Cyril

^^ such a crap..this tower will ruin La Defense renewal.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ No.


----------



## brisavoine

Cyril said:


> ^^ such a crap..this tower will ruin La Defense renewal.


Cyril, anytime you use exaggeration you bring discredit to your point of view. Learn how to articulate constructive criticism for a change.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Cyril is entitled to an opinion. If you are going to try and discredit it, actually give reasons why you disagree, instead of insulting grammer/articulation etc... That's what this forum is about, DEBATING architecture. Say why you think it is great. Let other people say why they think it is crap. And talk to eachother about your reasons.

But Cyril, you probably should give reasons why you think it's crap. I try to do so everytime I comment on something I dislike now.

Well, just my humble opinion


----------



## Manuel

Maybe Cyril thinks that this tower is gimicking what's being built in emerging markets in the far east instead of concentrating on style and contextualization in a European CBD? This tower screams look at me when there's nothing interesting to see.

I find the design of this tower *very clumsy*, neither bold nor original, just a pale copy of all those average buildings built accross the globe right now.

The summit of the tower is particularly badly treated, almost as if it were done by a Z-list architect.

The statement made by the wind turbine is so obvious and plain.

The crossbracing envelope, although very common now, is the only thing that enhances its design.


This one and Majunga are the worst of the proposals revealed for La Defense.


----------



## Manuel

Remember a few years back my fellow french forumers when you were criticizing british forumers for showing shiny renderings and no proper building under construction in flesh, minimizing London dynamism, it looks like it's your turn now! 

Are you more critical? er...no. Think about it guys.


----------



## steph35

Manuel said:


> instead of concentrating on style and contextualization in a European CBD


the label HQE is an element of the context in european CBD, not necessary for the far east emerging markets, here is a difference...
i find that this tower have "style", hmmm... "neo-euro-gothique" ? 


Manuel said:


> just a pale copy of all those average buildings built accross the globe right now.


could you show me the original buildings that have been copied by the generali project, please.
PS : minimum two, because "buildings"


----------



## brisavoine

Newcastle Guy said:


> Cyril is entitled to an opinion.
> 
> But Cyril, you probably should give reasons why you think it's crap. I try to do so everytime I comment on something I dislike now.
> 
> Well, just my humble opinion


Newcastle, you haven't been following events on the French forum apparently. Cyril is the perpetual moaner, and I know many French forumers who are sick and tired of his attitude now, even moderator JP from what I've read. His behavior is sometimes positive, like when he contributes with information and articles, sometimes hyper enthusiastic, and then sometimes hyper negative, for no reason, and bordering on trollism. A bit of a bipolar cyclothymic personality here.

In this case the rendering posted by Minato Ku was nothing new, it's just a larger version of a bad quality rendering that was revealed a year ago already, and for no reason Cyril goes on with his hyper negative comment, without any substance or reasoning, as if he hadn't seen this rendering already many times, as if this rendering wasn't already commented over and over last year. So what's his point?


----------



## brisavoine

Manuel said:


> Remember a few years back my fellow french forumers when you were criticizing british forumers for showing shiny renderings and no proper building under construction in flesh, minimizing London dynamism, it looks like it's your turn now! .


Uh??

New Axa Tower (240m) : *under construction*




























Granite Tower (184m) : *under construction*




























T1 Tower (187m) : *under construction*




























And then next year some of the other skyscrapers should start construction, such as Majunga according to the latest news, and even possibly Gan Tower (as incredible as it seems). You're spending so much time on the London threads Manuel old chap, you're out of touch with what's going on in La Défense. I'll update the general list soon.


----------



## Karakuri

Newcastle Guy said:


> Cyril is entitled to an opinion. If you are going to try and discredit it, actually give reasons why you disagree, instead of insulting grammer/articulation etc... That's what this forum is about, DEBATING architecture. Say why you think it is great. Let other people say why they think it is crap. And talk to eachother about your reasons.
> 
> But Cyril, you probably should give reasons why you think it's crap. I try to do so everytime I comment on something I dislike now.
> 
> Well, just my humble opinion


Debating? Give reasons? Instead of insulting? So what do you think of stating "this is crap" without a single mere explanation (and using a word inappropriate on an architecture forum)?

By the way Manuel: what is a European CBD style? Does it even exist? Until now LD was only boxes...is this the European style? Funny because neither London nor Frankfurt have such a characteristic...


----------



## Cyril

Manuel said:


> Maybe Cyril thinks that this tower is gimicking what's being built in emerging markets in the far east instead of concentrating on style and contextualization in a European CBD? This tower screams look at me when there's nothing interesting to see.
> 
> I find the design of this tower *very clumsy*, neither bold nor original, just a pale copy of all those average buildings built accross the globe right now.
> 
> The summit of the tower is particularly badly treated, almost as if it were done by a Z-list architect.
> 
> The statement made by the wind turbine is so obvious and plain.
> 
> The crossbracing envelope, although very common now, is the only thing that enhances its design.
> 
> 
> This one and Majunga are the worst of the proposals revealed for La Defense.


Definitely..I could not put it better


----------



## Manuel

T1 and Granite were proposed before the new LD plans. They are almost finished. I was not counting them.
Axa is a timid version of Bishopsgate tower and the defunct Parhaven tower in Rotterdam. I'm waiting for the cladding to judge it. But by the look of it...it looks pale...

This is very important in LD as the cladding is often decisive as cheapo materials ara often used.

@Karakuri
The existence of a European CBD type has been the subject of lenghty debate in the french forum in the past with no real consensus between forumers...it is more a point of view than a scientific category. LD never was a reference. LD and CW are more hybrid types, ex nihilo CBDs.


----------



## Good

I agree with Cyril and Manuel on Generali. And Majunga is worse according to me 
That said I dont think they will ruin La Défense renewal. LD is such a dense cluster of towers that a bad design is not necessarily a disaster for the skyline in a whole, or the feeling a pedestrian may have of the business district. And I still prefer Generali to the old little bland box it will replace: at least the cladding will look more fashionable, and it will be taller.

About the other proposals, CB31, Gan's modification and Air2 are classy, sober, tall and elegant projects: they are not going to change our vision of skyscrapers, but they will fill up nicely LD's landscape, and really improve the currently boxy and thickset buildings they are to replace. And I find their design to be more interesting and creative than many projects around the world.

Then there is Phare whose bold statement will be a keystone for LD's renewal: something completely new, so different from what is usually accepted about skyscrapers, wrapped into a highly technological cladding...

The other proposals are too uncertain (PB22, D2). Even the design and the architects are not finalized.


----------



## Manuel

I have another question regarding the completion date of all this tower proposals.

As 2010-2012 looks to be the most quoted time bracket, don't you think that it may not be possible to accomodate this amount of office space in such a short period of time?

2010-2015/17 may be be more reasonnable? In the past LD was known for its continuous expansion in a very progressive manner not in stop-start way such as CW or the City.

LD actors, developers etc, are known to be very cautious (with good results as far as office space release Vs rent is concerned). Dont you think LD plans are more a PR trick than a big and brutal expansion plan?


----------



## Cyril

brisavoine said:


> Cyril is the perpetual moaner, and I know many French forumers who are sick and tired of his attitude now, even moderator JP from what I've read. His behavior is sometimes positive, like when he contributes with information and articles, sometimes hyper enthusiastic, and then sometimes hyper negative, for no reason, and bordering on trollism. A bit of a bipolar cyclothymic personality here.


:lol: well, for my defence, I'm always negative about the same projects (T1, generali), I don't change my mind constantly about thoses projects.
And it's good to be either negative or positive about differents things. Life is not just black or white, 0 or 1, it's not binary.
Moreover, I just don't like to be run down in this international part of the forums by a forumer, you Brisavoine, that has been brigged so many times and who just likes to behave like a PR-wanna be, giving loads of figures and items of informations that go beyond reality many times. So I really think you should think twince before denigrating moderators here because you can't do it on the French forums. Or else, next word pertaining to you might be BAN. Have a nice Sunday :cheers:


----------



## brisavoine

Cyril said:


> Or else, next word pertaining to you might be BAN.


Oh, I'm really scared Cyril. You're a perfect democrat, aren't you.


----------



## Minato ku

To be clear Paris has one of most beautiful CBD in the world : Paris QCA located around the Opera and the Champs Elysee with over 400,000 employements.

It is not obvious but many buildings inside this picture was build between the 70's and 2000's


----------



## Brilliant

Also interestingly, that helicopter on the right is a French Navy Lynx.


----------



## JP

I do not appreciate the argument "far east style". It sound pretty arrogant from occident. Plus many of the most iconic far east structures are built by american or european architects...so...

For now, Generali as object is not very clever. There is too many references. This tower wants to be a skyscraper being crowned with a spire, it wants to be something gothic like a belfry, it wants to be something "green" copying Hypergreen, it want to be ecofriendly with garden on every storey like Swiss Re... it's a mix of sucesses from many towers. That patchwork is not very elegant. We are still waiting from high building something like a signature, Valode et Pistre have not yet any proper styl. So they used the best recipes from everywhere. The result is for now clumsy.

Generali in its context may be read differently. It densifies la Defense and it gives a pinacle. The tower looks much more elegant with the new Axa tower in front of. Both makes an interesting ensemble of leaning lines.

Plus we did not have any good renders to make it more sexy...

(Personnaly I'm not waiting for something with this project)


@Brisavoine
Je suis ta référence quand ça te sert tiens... démarche vraiment sympathique...


----------



## Manuel

Can someone answer that?

I have another question regarding the completion date of all this tower proposals.

As 2010-2012 looks to be the most quoted time bracket, don't you think that it may not be possible to accomodate this amount of office space in such a short period of time?

2010-2015/17 may be be more reasonnable? In the past LD was known for its continuous expansion in a very progressive manner not in stop-start way such as CW or the City.

LD actors, developers etc, are known to be very cautious (with good results as far as office space release Vs rent is concerned).


----------



## JP

No idea. The first question is not to accomodate this amount of office, but to ask if it is allowed to build it regarding the amount fixed by the Plan de Relance... 

You have also to think most of those projects are replacing old one (Aurore=>Air², Iris=>Generali, Gan, Axa, Carpe Diem, etc...). You can imagine a project including a new vision of what a skyscrapers should be. And some space won't be for offices...for sure, not a lot...
I'm not interested in those calculation and statistics, but I think the amount of office space proposed is probably not so higher as we think and it is probably not so far from what we did before. That's an element of my vision. I do not know if it is totally true, maybe someone could answer much more better than I do.


----------



## Manuel

You mean the office space proposed is regulated by EPAD? and was it in the past?
What I have noticed and you confirm that is the not so big development pipeline proposed. The figures given are not much more than what we've seen in the last 2 decades or so.

Yeah forgot that part of it is reconstruction. The net gain will be lower, ok. But do you EPAD would be unwise enough to set the completion date of many of these buildings in the 2010-2012 time bracket? It looks weird from my point of view...

Que de questions!!!


----------



## Phil

I don't think the EPAD is that "unwise".

1st thing to know, is that when the EPAD says "2010-2012", they mean "2010-2014 at least". Most of these projects are likely to be a little late except Axa and maybe Gan, since this is just adding a few storeys on top of existing buildings. This is nothing unusual for projects this size to be late though.
And btw, I don't think the date of completion is set by the EPAD. they allow investors to build, they don't force them. 

2nd thing to know is that their main objective, I think, was to incite investors to replace obsolete buildings, not to double the size of the district. They have to find a way to bring Eole to LD before they can resume a faster growth.

Now, a few figures : between 2000 and 2007, there was...I guess about 600k totally new square meters I can think of (counting the Faubourgs de l'Arche, so CD, EDF, Adria, Granite, T1, Def Plaza, Exaltis, CBX, triangle de l'arche, guynemer...) and I guess at least 200k m² of restructurations (CB16, Opus12, Ariane, Vista...).

Now, let's talk about the 2008-2014 period. You have to add up Phare, Generali, New Gan, New Axa, Air², D² , Carpe Diem and Majunga to reach 600k square meters, and almost a half of this space already exists and will be replaced. So the growth is not that crazy, and I doubt the vacancy rate will rise above 10%.


----------



## Manuel

Merci Phil 

just another thing, do you think they can limit the amount of office space u/c or do they rely totally on the self regulation of the property industry?





Phil said:


> I don't think the EPAD is that "unwise".
> 
> 1st thing to know, is that when the EPAD says "2010-2012", they mean "2010-2014 at least". Most of these projects are likely to be a little late except Axa and maybe Gan, since this is just adding a few storeys on top of existing buildings. This is nothing unusual for projects this size to be late though.
> And btw, I don't think the date of completion is set by the EPAD. they allow investors to build, they don't force them.
> 
> 2nd thing to know is that their main objective, I think, was to incite investors to replace obsolete buildings, not to double the size of the district. They have to find a way to bring Eole to LD before they can resume a faster growth.
> 
> Now, a few figures : between 2000 and 2007, there was...I guess about 600k totally new square meters I can think of (counting the Faubourgs de l'Arche, so CD, EDF, Adria, Granite, T1, Def Plaza, Exaltis, CBX, triangle de l'arche, guynemer...) and I guess at least 200k m² of restructurations (CB16, Opus12, Ariane, Vista...).
> 
> Now, let's talk about the 2008-2014 period. You have to add up Phare, Generali, New Gan, New Axa, Air², D² , Carpe Diem and Majunga to reach 600k square meters, and almost a half of this space already exists and will be replaced. So the growth is not that crazy, and I doubt the vacancy rate will rise above 10%.


----------



## Phil

You're welcome.
I think that once the permit is granted, they'll rely on the self regulation of the industry, but that's just my guess, in fact that wouldn't be the 1st time, If I remember correctly, T1 (at least I think it was T1)was slightly postponed by the investor himself to be completed in a more favorable timeframe. I have no doubt other investors would take the same decision if they thought it would save them money if they started construction 6 months later. I don't see them all rushing at the same time to end up with 6 or 7 empty towers. But then, as I said, this is just my guess.


----------



## Manuel

Ok then, the planning authorities play the same role here than elsewhere as far as office space regulation is concerned. I guess I agree with you on the timescale issue.


----------



## Minato ku

According the last Paris Crane survey published by Driver Jonas.
There were actually in Central Paris and the inner suburbs (700 km²) *1,930,000 m² or 20.8 million sq ft* of office (Buildings over 1,000 m²) under in construction the 30 september
According Jonas it is the first time that they see a such high number in a crane survey.
Paris Crane Survey Nov 2007

So Paris is the second European city after Moscow wich build the most office.


----------



## JP

Delanoe has unveiled today several VISIONS for three places around Paris - Bercy, Ivry and Porte de la Chapelle. Today those area look like more some no mans lands.
Those visions can be next year, after elections, the base for some proposals.



























































































Source : http://www.liberation.fr/multimedia/galeries/societe/









La tour de la Porte de la Chapelle vue par olivier Brénac









La tour de la Porte de la Chapelle vue par Inaki Abalos









La tour masséna-bruneseau vue par Matthias Sauerbruch









La tour Masséna-Bruneseau vue par Anne Demians, depuis le pont national



















La tour Masséna-Bruneseau vue par Jacques Ferrier









La tour du quartier Bercy-Poniatowski vue par Nicolas Michelin









La tour du quartier Bercy-Poniatowski vue par Claude Vasconi


----------



## ravanellidiciamo

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthieu

Totaly surreal, I am much sceptical for these than for LD's.


----------



## JP

The Russian Company Hermitage SAS plans to build in Paris an analogue of the Federation Tower, which is currently under construction in Moscow. The 300 meter high tower with the total floor area of 250 000 square meters will be constructed in La Défense business district of Paris and promises to become the highest residential building in Europe. Beside apartments, there will be an apart-hotel and offices. The parent company of Hermitage SAS will build also an office tower with the floor area of 120 thousand square meters within the limits of Paris Conurbation.

The both towers are estimated at Eur2.5 billion. However, the French party hasn’t confirmed the project yet. Hermitage SAS has got several similar residential projects in France.
http://www.russia-ic.com/news/show/5077/


----------



## Minato ku

Great new but I don't want a copy of Federation tower in La Defense.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Nice height, but... seriously? A miniature replica of an already underwhelming development in Russia? Isn't that a bit too... Las Vegas/Dubai for Paris? Surely they could come up with a unique design?


----------



## ChrisDVD

neither do i.... It wouldn't match the style of LD.


----------



## Cyril

"within the limits of Paris conurbation" ?? ils ne se mouillent pas trop, ça fait 100km de Melun à mantes la jolie ! lol


----------



## Minato ku

Newcastle Guy said:


> Nice height, but... seriously? A miniature replica of an already underwhelming development in Russia? Isn't that a bit too... Las Vegas/Dubai for Paris? Surely they could come up with a unique design?


Nobody really know they said an analogue of the Federation Tower, it could be similar without being a copy.
Cyril, According me, it would be in central Paris or in inner suburbs.


----------



## JP

so iconic as Federation tower, so ambitious as Federation tower, so important for the company... 
An analogue project, not an analogue architecture for sure...


----------



## brisavoine

They talked about the towers proposed for the inner city of Paris tonight on the evening news. You can watch here, from 29:40 to 31:50 :
http://jt.france2.fr/20h/


----------



## Minato ku

The oposition idea agains tower are really ridicoulus, seing that tower could affect the tourism but he forget that there is already very ugly tower in inner Paris and these don't affect the tourism wich is a small part of Paris economy.

The Montparnasse tower is not ugly, it is just alone, other skyscrapers in this district would be great.













































All these towers are in *inner Paris*, not in inner suburbs


----------



## Manuel

Announced by Cyril on the French forum :

EPAD has revealed the selected architects/developers for the TOUR SIGNAL in La Defense.










http://www.ladefense.fr/actualites.php?mois=0&id=889#secondnews


----------



## Matthieu

Holy crap, and I thought for a good moment Tour Signal was just some kind of EPAD employee that confused it with Phate.


----------



## Good

Yes, a very promising mix of international starchitects and young French architects. In February, 5 finalists will be selected and their projects will be presented at the real estate forum in Cannes (MIPIM), in March. The winner will be chosen by a jury around mid-April.
I really hope the 18 projects will be revealed to to the public at the end and not just the 5 last ones (well except Viguier's project maybe  ).

Anyway, I can't wait to know and admire the result, it's going to be a tough and exciting competition for all the architects involved. :cheers:


----------



## Manuel

Let see them first before admiring them, shall we?


----------



## Good

Yeah yeah you're right 
Hopefully Foster and Nouvel will do better than their Tour Phare.


----------



## Manuel

Have you noticed the changes (for the good) of recent Foster designs? the change of leadership and the renewal of part of the team may be an encouraging news for their entry to the contest.

I'm a bit hopeless as far as RMJM are concerned but their style may fit well in La Defense.

Above all, very looking forward to seeing Zaha, Nouvel and Liebskind and the up and coming young french practices!


----------



## brisavoine

The hilarious piece of news of the day. (I translated into English for you)


> *Human sciences "threatened" according to two Parisian schools driven to the banlieue*
> 
> AFP report
> November 24, 2007
> 
> Teacher-cum-researchers at the School for Advanced Studies in Social Sciences (EHESS) and at the Ecole pratique des hautes études (EPHE) in Paris protest against their move to Aubervilliers (Seine-Saint-Denis) in 2008 [note: Aubervilliers is a community just north of the 19th arrondissement of Paris across the Périphérique motorway, with a very large working-class immigrant population], arguing that it "threatens" human sciences. In a text posted on their blog (parcelle521.unblog.fr) they explain: "Due to work in order to ensure compliance with safety standards at the Sorbonne building on the one hand, and to remove asbestos in a building located boulevard Raspail (in Paris) on the other hand [note: boulevard Raspail is in one of the most upper-class areas of Paris, with few immigrants around], the EPHE and the EHESS are subjected to a decision taken in August by public authorities forcing them to move in September 2008 to the community of Aubervilliers". What's more, according to the researchers, in the relocation area, known as "parcel 521", "nothing is yet ready to accomodate them": "neither dwellings, nor residents, nor social life". Above all, "they will be away from libraries and special collections to which regular visits are vital to them". For them, ensuring compliance with safety standards and removing asbestos is "used as an alibi in a covert campaign to dismantle [human sciences]", which constitutes a "threat for human sciences".


And to think that these people who refuse to mingle with immigrants in the banlieue and prefer the cosy and pampered upper-class Left Bank are the same leftist people who conspicuously criticize Sarkozy's immigration policies and earlier took part in the student rebellions of 1968. Hypocrisy and irony at its best.


----------



## brisavoine

Well I just checked the blog mentioned in the AFP report, and I am amazed to find there an opinion column published in Le Figaro and written by scholars from some of the most famous US universities such as Stanford and Princeton. These foreign scholars basically argue that moving these two human science schools from the Left Bank to Aubervilliers means moving them out of Paris, which will decrease their international reputation and make them less attractive. Supposedly foreign students and scholars will stop visiting these two schools now that they are moving "out of Paris".

This is complete bulshit. These people apparently know very little about Paris geography. Aubervilliers is barely 5 km (3 miles) from the Left Bank, and only a few hundred yards from the administrative border of the City of Paris proper. Moving these schools from the Left Bank to Aubervilliers is a bit like moving a New York school from Washington Square to Harlem, same distance, same social gap. I fear there's lots of deep-rooted unconscious racism at play here. Aubervilliers has a population density as high as the densest central districts of London and Berlin, and yet if you read what they write you'd think it must be some sort of wasteland far away from Paris. Administrative divisions aside, Aubervilliers is part of Paris central core, and it has just slightly more immigrants than the 19th and 18th arrondissements which border it to the south. Besides, if foreign students and scholars want to experience living in the heart of central Paris, they can still do so, they don't have to live in Aubervilliers. They'll simply have to take a 20 minutes subway ride to get to the schools, which doesn't take any longer than going from Lower Manhattan to Harlem. These arguments are all absolute nonsense. These people are incapable of envisioning the Paris of the 21st century. They are stuck in the Paris of the 19th century. It's pathetic.


----------



## Manuel

brisavoine said:


> The hilarious piece of news of the day. (I translated into English for you)
> 
> 
> And to think that these people who refuse to mingle with immigrants in the banlieue and prefer the cosy and pampered upper-class Left Bank are the same leftist people who conspicuously criticize Sarkozy's immigration policies and earlier took part in the student rebellions of 1968. Hypocrisy and irony at its best.


The bulk of the academic staff at the EHESS lives to the south of Central Paris along the RER B. The reluctance of many people at the EHESS comes mainly from anticipated longer commuting times.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Manuel said:


> Announced by Cyril on the French forum :
> 
> EPAD has revealed the selected architects/developers for the TOUR SIGNAL in La Defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ladefense.fr/actualites.php?mois=0&id=889#secondnews


Ooh Hadid! A 300m Hadid tower should be VERY interesting. She has some great designs, shame her UK ones tend to get watered down due to budget...

Good for Paris. I wish London would have more architecture competitions for towers. The city is doing fine without them, but they could certainly give Canary Wharf a big boost.

Can't wait, in two weeks today I'll be in Paris for the third time


----------



## brisavoine

Manuel said:


> The bulk of the academic staff at the EHESS lives to the south of Central Paris along the RER B. The reluctance of many people at the EHESS comes mainly from anticipated longer commuting times.


From Saint-Michel (Left Bank) to Gare du Nord it takes only 6 minutes by RER. Then from Gare du Nord it's a short subway ride to Aubervilliers. If Aubervilliers was an extremely affluent and white community like Neuilly-sur-Seine there wouldn't be all this whining.


----------



## brisavoine

An opinion column in Le Monde by two deputy mayors of Aubervilliers (a community whose town council is Communist):
Citizen-cum-researchers, welcome to Aubervilliers!

An ironic article published in Le Figaro:
Banlieue experts prefer to stay inside central Paris

The southern part of Aubervilliers is a derelict manufacturing area which is undergoing massive regeneration. The brownfields will be turned into business districts, benefiting from their location near the Périphérique motorway. From what I understand, a large university campus is also planned by 2012. This university campus will host these two human science schools as well as several other schools and libraries. Until 2012 the two human science schools will be located in a temporary bland building in the middle of the brownfields without métro (the métro will arrive there in 2012) but with a bus line running to Porte de la Chapelle métro station (1 km away).

Here is a satellite view of the area showing the exact location of the "dreaded" parcel 251.









And here are some photographs of parcel 251 taken by people at the EHESS who went on a dangerous exploration in the distant jungles of the banlieue.


















Apparently, these would be the bland buildings temporarily hosting the two schools until 2012.









And these are the streets around parcel 251:




































In comparison, boulevard Raspail is Paradise. Lol. This is the EHESS school on boulevard Raspail, during a strike (I don't know which one, there are so many). The banner on top reads "Down with work"! :nuts: The one below reads "EHESS zone liberated".









Anyway, after looking at it I admit that for the time being parcel 251 in Aubervilliers is a bit unwelcoming, being entirely surrounded by derelict warehouses and factories, far from the métro stations, and away from the actual residential part of Aubervilliers, but then it's just temporary, by 2012 if things go according to plan there could be a large brand new modern campus there, and a large business district all around. The area has a great potential, being just in between the Périphérique and the Stade de France. 

Also, for a social science researcher it may actually be enlightening to experience the complicated life of banlieusards (suburbanites) who live far away from the Métro and who share the same kind of derelict environment that these researchers will now experience. Back in the 1920s there was a French social science scholar who spent four years in a Parisian suburban factory (in Levallois-Perret exactly) doing very tiring and dirty blue-collar jobs before writing a book about the social conditions of the working classes. Guys like him back then knew what it take to write about a subject with deep inside knowledge. Our modern social science researchers should follow the example of their great predecessors.


----------



## eklips

Brisavoine you know absolutly nothing about social sciences of today, most sociologists who criticize the policies in the working class districts mostly do qualitative work (as opposed to quantitative work with statistics). And to do qualitative work on the working class, there is no other alternative than to actually go on the ground with the people you study.

From Pierre Bourdieu's "la misere du monde" to Sylvain Acquatias' study of hashish smoker in the 93 in the late 1990's to Loic Wacquant or Laurent Mucchielli they *all* went on the ground to study.

You are doing what we call a "procès d'intention", you would have never said anything if it was members of an economy department complaining about being relegated to an industrial zone. 
And with your petty almost off-topic political rant, you are ruining this thread.


----------



## brisavoine

^^Says the guy known all across this forum for his leftist political rant. That's quite funny. Eklips really...

As for qualitative work on site, I sure hope they do, otherwise their publications would have little value. But I can't help noticing that one of the biggest complaints on their blog is that they need to visit the libraries of the Left Bank regularly for their job, which supposedly they wouldn't be able to do if the school was located in Aubervilliers. So I suppose their research is a lot more bookish than you imagine.


----------



## Good

Shall I remember here that this thread is supposed to be about architecture and urban planning in Paris? Other matters such as a political debate about the location of a social science campus have nothing to do in the discussion.
Now let's talk about Tour Signal again.


----------



## brisavoine

Good said:


> Shall I remember here that this thread is supposed to be about architecture and urban planning in Paris? Other matters such as a political debate about the location of a social science campus have nothing to do in the discussion.
> Now let's talk about Tour Signal again.


Good, moving prestigious schools from central Paris to the banlieue is urban planning at its best (or at its worst, depending on the point of view). That's exactly why I mentioned it. The Aubervilliers large regeneration project is also precisely urban planning. And a new campus is planned there for 2012, which means there'll be construction going on, and hopefully renders soon.

I'm all for talking about tour Signal, but La Défense is not the only place where things are going on in Greater Paris.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Of course, 10% of inner Paris are under in redevelopment, mostly in north east near Saint Denis or Aubervillier. 

This area have a great potential.


----------



## Good

What's going on in the 9-3 is indeed very interesting, but I woul prefer to see you looking for renderings, accurate information, websites about the regeneration process, etc. rather than posting irrelevant pictures (such as the one depicting a so-called strike of the EHESS, which was actually an illegal occupation by some stupid anarchists and outlaws with no connection whatsoever with the EHESS, taking advantage of the mess during the anti-CPE demonstrations. Hence the idiotic mottos on the banners. Just for your information).


----------



## brisavoine

Good said:


> but I woul prefer to see you looking for renderings


If there were renderings of the campus I would have posted them, but there aren't any, not any that I am aware of.


Good said:


> accurate information


Hm, I showed the exact location of the area on a satellite map, along with pictures of the area as it stands now. This is more accurate information than you will find pretty much anywhere online, including in the French forum. Few people know exactly where in Aubervilliers these two schools are going to be relocated, and it actually took me some time to locate the exact area, mind you.


Good said:


> websites about the regeneration process


There for you:
http://www.plainecommune.fr/page/p-70/art_id-/
and here:
http://www.aubervilliers.fr/IMG/pdf/PANNEAU_porte_aubervilliers.pdf
and here:
http://www.aubervilliers.fr/IMG/pdf/PANNEAU_anru_landy.pdf
and this project which is the one closest to the now famous parcel 251:
http://www.aubervilliers.fr/IMG/pdf/ftront_pop_1.pdf

As you can see in this last project the Communist town council of Aubervilliers plan to build a "Square of the People's Front", reminiscent of the People's Front of 1936 which saw the allied Communists and Socialists winning the French general elections that year. The renderings look quite nice, and this is how the area surrounding the two aforementioned schools should look like in 2012, complete with a métro station. Not bad overall. No reason to whine so much.


Good said:


> the one depicting a so-called strike of the EHESS, which was actually an illegal occupation by some stupid anarchists and outlaws with no connection whatsoever with the EHESS, taking advantage of the mess during the anti-CPE demonstrations. Hence the idiotic mottos on the banners. Just for your information


That's a good think you've cleared this up. The purpose of the picture, however, was to show the current building on boulevard Raspail to compare with the future buiding in Aubervilliers, not to show the strike, which was a byproduct of this only picture of the boulevard Raspail building that I was able to find.


----------



## JP

Three projects are in this area important at the national scale.

Archives by Fuksas - Pierrefittes









EHESS - SEARCH architect - Aubervilliers









and the olympic swimming pool -Aubervilliers (a promise of Chirac after we lost the olympics of 2012). The project is waiting for money and architects... maybe olympics games too... or at least FINA world championship...
EDIT : Paris would like to host the 2012 european championship. they would like to begin the construction in 2010...


----------



## eklips

brisavoine said:


> ^^Says the guy known all across this forum for his leftist political rant. That's quite funny. Eklips really...
> 
> As for qualitative work on site, I sure hope they do, otherwise their publications would have little value. But I can't help noticing that one of the biggest complaints on their blog is that they need to visit the libraries of the Left Bank regularly for their job, which supposedly they wouldn't be able to do if the school was located in Aubervilliers. So I suppose their research is a lot more bookish than you imagine.


I keep my "rants" out of urban project topics.

And of course you need common access to a library when you research in this field. You can't do a study and not take into account what has been done before on the subject, therefore almost any sociology research, wether qualitative, quantitative or both will imply a lot of studying of previous work.

Back to the topic, JP do you have any official dates for these?


----------



## Minato ku

brisavoine said:


> This is complete bulshit. These people apparently know very little about Paris geography. Aubervilliers is barely 5 km (3 miles) from the Left Bank, and only a few hundred yards from the administrative border of the City of Paris proper. Moving these schools from the Left Bank to Aubervilliers is a bit like moving a New York school from Washington Square to Harlem, same distance, same social gap. I fear there's lots of deep-rooted unconscious racism at play here. Aubervilliers has a population density as high as the densest central districts of London and Berlin, and yet if you read what they write you'd think it must be some sort of wasteland far away from Paris. Administrative divisions aside, Aubervilliers is part of Paris central core, and it has just slightly more immigrants than the 19th and 18th arrondissements which border it to the south. Besides, if foreign students and scholars want to experience living in the heart of central Paris, they can still do so, they don't have to live in Aubervilliers. They'll simply have to take a 20 minutes subway ride to get to the schools, which doesn't take any longer than going from Lower Manhattan to Harlem. These arguments are all absolute nonsense. These people are incapable of envisioning the Paris of the 21st century. They are stuck in the Paris of the 19th century. It's pathetic.


Exactly 
They should not build a new RER station in this area ? As I know it was a project for Olympic game. :dunno:
And the work have subway extention have started.
Eklips it is 2010 for the Archives I don't know for the other.

For these who have a very bad idea of the northern inner suburbs : The center of Saint Denis taken by a Serbian forumer of SCC. Wow the jungle look like at central Paris. hno: 
It is the same in Aubervillier but with less people. 









_______________________________________________________________

I see that this is Ferrier, the architect for Hermitage, we will see a residencial Hypergreen for the Signal competition.


----------



## brisavoine

Vu sur le forum francophone.


JP said:


> Nouvelles illuminations des Champs Elysées... plutot bof sur l'image... mouais plutot que des économies d'énergies j'ai plutot l'impression que c'est de l'économie de bouts de chandelles


JP tu te Cyrilises... Lol.

Pour info j'habite juste à côté. En vrai c'est absolument superbe (la photo ne rend rien). Je n'ai jamais vu un éclairage aussi beau de toutes les villes où j'ai vécues. Lundi soir en allant faire mes courses j'avais l'impression que l'avenue n'était plus une avenue mais une cathédrale, comme une voute magique au dessus du trotoir, l'impression de ne plus être en extérieur mais plutôt en intérieur. Etonnante sensation. En plus il y a une petite surprise au niveau de l'éclairage qui n'a pas été dévoilée dans les médias et que je vous laisse découvrir sur place...


----------



## brisavoine

New project in La Défense!!

According to Krapulax from the French forum, it is planned to heighten the Manhattan Tower built in 1975. Apparently 7 floors would be added to this tower, and its height would increase from its current 110m (360 ft) to approx. 150m (500 ft). The tower would remain occupied while the heightening would be going on.

Here is Manhattan Tower as it stands today:


----------



## JP

J'ai dit bof par rapport à l'image 
J'irai voir en vrai, tu m'as donné l'eau à la bouche avec ta surprise!


----------



## brisavoine

Tu verras, c'est très Bertrand, très paillette, très boîte de nuit new-yorkaise über branchée. Mais bon, pour une fois je m'en plains pas. C'est plutôt réussi.


----------



## Manuel

LOL boite de nuit ultra branchée new yorkaise...ça fait longtemps que tu as abandonné le clubbing toi! si un jour tu t'y es adonné!

ces lumières ont l'air très jolies, visiblement, une lumière bleue circule de haut en bas à l'intérieur des cristaux, si j'ai bien compris...


----------



## Cyril

Could someone use that picture above and insert expected new towers in the skyline?


----------



## brisavoine

Cyril said:


> Could someone use that picture above and insert expected new towers in the skyline?


I was going to do that, but it takes a long time.


----------



## JP

The Vuitton Foundation for Arts by Gehry is now under construction!


----------



## city_thing

That's an amazing building.


----------



## Matthieu

JP said:


> The Vuitton Foundation for Arts by Gehry is now under construction!


Awesome news for a great building :cheers:


----------



## Metropolitan

JP said:


> The Vuitton Foundation for Arts by Gehry is now under construction!


That's a great news !

Do you know the specific location ? I've read somewhere that it's supposed to replace the former restaurant "L'Orée du Bois" at Porte Maillot, but now they are talking about a construction inside the "Jardins d'acclimatation" theme park. Does anyone know ?

Thanks !


----------



## Metropolitan

Here's a model of the project currently under construction :











And here's a larger rendering of the building:











It's terrific ! I love it !


----------



## pierretoulouse

Amaising, beautiful, greatness. :eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## erbse

Again, he's faking himself. Gehry's getting boring.


----------



## JP

The project take place in Bois de Boulogne. It will replace the boowling near to the Jardin d'acclimatation. 

For that building Gehry is trying to make something different keeping his signature. He is making his specificical forms playing with glass and transparence. He presented his project as one of his most achieved... let time to judge...


----------



## JP

La cité de la mode et du design
(Design and Fashion centre) near to the National Library


----------



## Metropolitan

I'm not real a fan of this 70's apple green...


----------



## JP

An old and small electric power station has been transformed into an office building. The cladding is made of photovoltaics cells. It will be finished soon.


----------



## El_Greco

JP said:


> The Vuitton Foundation for Arts by Gehry is now under construction!


Wow amazing!


----------



## ChrisDVD

I love *La cité de la mode et du design* its ever nice!!! Something different, color different! Just a question though.... the part where you don't see a green frame, what are they gonna put there? just glass? 

Also, is fondation vuitton for the fashion Designer Louis vuitton? 

thx


----------



## JP

La cité de la mode et du design is build on a masterpiece of our industrial heritage. It's one of the first concrete structure in Paris. We keep it und plug those green structures on. 
The first level will be an open space, without any glass (because of floods). 

The redering is better than any explaination









The Vuitton Foundation will host modern and contemporary arts (the collection of Arnault and some events too.)


----------



## brisavoine

The winner of the architect contest to build the D2 Tower in La Défense was revealed a few days ago. It is French architect Anthony Béchu. Béchu's D2 Tower is approx. 180m (590 ft) high. It is part of the 1st stage of the La Défense regeneration plan (2007-2013).

No renders have been revealed yet. Earlier last year we saw renders of a project for the D2 Tower by Béchu. I don't know if it's the same project that won the architect contest.

Here are the renders from Béchu's proposal for the D2 Tower last year:




























So it looks like Paris is set to have its own gherkin, sorry it's _cornichon_. The height will be about the same as the Swiss Re Tower in London.

The D2 Tower will replace the 9-floor Veritas Building built in 1984 and which will be destroyed to make way for the D2 Tower. Here is the location of the Veritas Building/D2 Tower in La Défense:










This is the 9-floor Veritas Building today. The level difference between La Défense's concrete slab (to the left, not visible in this picture) and the natural street level located about 20 meters below the concrete slab is the reason for the elevated ramps (climbing toward the slab) and concrete jungle bordering the Veritas Building:










Compare with this render of the base of D2 Tower. The base will be completely integrated with the boulevard. Béchu aims to smoothen the level difference between the concrete slab and the natural street level to restore a more traditional urban appearance. It's also quite visible in the first image at the beginning of this message, with what appears like impressive stairs linking the elevated slab and the boulevard.










The D2 Tower will stand next to the iconic CBX Tower:









Larger view, with heights:









At night:









D2 Tower will stand next to Air², Generali, New Axa, and New Gan (not shown here). Probably the most impressive line-up of skyscrapers in Europe:









The same area from the other side:









Same view, but with the New Gan Tower this time (Air² is not shown here):


----------



## Metropolitan

Nice and clear explanation Brisavoine. I'm impressed !


----------



## Cyril

Béchu won but Gautrand's tower looked way better.. hno:


----------



## Matthieu

^^ ditto


----------



## brisavoine

New render of D2 Tower (see post #1557):










Article about D2 Tower for those who can read French (don't have time to translate today):


> La Défense : le galbe harmonieux de la tour D2
> 
> Les Echos
> 12 février 2008
> 
> *Coincée dans un bouquet de tours, la future D2 trouve son identité dans une volumétrie arrondie et une structure en losange. Elle participe au programme de renouveau urbain lancé par l'Epad.*
> 
> Nom de code D2 : D pour la Défense, 2 pour les promoteurs Bouygues Immobilier et Sogeprom, réunis sur l'opération. La tour D2, dévoilée dans la plus grande discrétion, n'a pas encore trouvé d'appellation, mais son projet se profile déjà à l'horizon. Elle n'attend que le permis de construire, attendu dans l'année, pour prendre la place de l'immeuble aujourd'hui occupé par Veritas, le long du boulevard circulaire sur la commune de Courbevoie, entre la tour Manhattan en aval, l'ancienne tour EDF en amont et la future tour Air2 qui remplacera la tour Aurore du côté du parvis de la Défense. Son maître d'ouvrage, Sogecap, compagnie d'assurance-vie de la Société Générale qui, en 2007, a effectué 300 millions d'euros d'investissement en fonds propres sans effet de levier en France, poursuit ainsi sa politique immobilière à long terme.
> 
> Propriétaire du terrain et de l'immeuble depuis dix ans, elle participe de fait au programme de renouveau urbain lancé par l'Etablissement public de la Défense (Epad) et s'engage dans une entreprise de démolition-reconstruction ambitieuse. Le projet aujourd'hui choisi est issu d'un concours entre cinq agences parisiennes : Architecture Studio, Jacques Ferrier, Manuelle Gautrand, Claude Vasconi et l'agence Anthony Béchu avec Tom Sheehan pour associé. Celle-ci vient d'être déclarée lauréate.
> 
> *Objet lisible*
> 
> La proposition a séduit par sa simplicité, qui fait de la tour un objet parfaitement lisible dans le périmètre de la Défense. L'architecte André Bruyère (1912-1998), personnalité singulière, avait en son temps, dans les années 1970, imaginé un gratte-ciel de 125 mètres en forme d'oeuf, jamais réalisé. La tour D2, qui atteindra quant à elle 160 mètres de haut, explore à sa manière cette même idée d'un volume unitaire établi sur un plan également subtil qu'Anthony Béchu définit « comme un avocat qui pousserait avec son noyau ». L'épure est matérialisée par une structure extérieure en acier, ou exostructure, qui sertit le volume de pied en cap d'une trame en losange.
> 
> La façade en verre disposée en retrait dans les niveaux bas permet de définir un généreux promenoir sous arcades, en continuité de la place urbaine qui vient épouser la morphologie du terrain et assure une liaison sans rupture entre le niveau inférieur du boulevard circulaire, côté Courbevoie, et l'esplanade de la Défense raccordée par une passerelle. « Le traitement de ce pied de tour afin de ressouder la ville et la dalle était un des principaux objectifs du concours », fait valoir Tom Sheehan. A l'intérieur, la tour développe 37 niveaux pour une surface utile totale de 50.000 mètres carrés, avec des plateaux de bureaux offrant en étage courant une superficie de quelque 1.500 mètres carrés.
> 
> L'investissement, en valeur marché, est estimé à au moins 500 millions d'euros. « Sur le marché propre de l'immobilier, cette surface correspond à environ 3.600 postes de travail, ce qui prédispose la tour à être occupée par un seul utilisateur et ainsi fédérer une identité, notamment pour un siège d'entreprise », relève Eric Mazoyer, directeur général délégué de Bouygues Immobilier. L'exostructure, qui reprend environ 50 % des charges verticales et du contreventement, permet de surcroît de libérer les plateaux de tout point porteur afin d'être indifféremment utilisés en open-spaces ou en bureaux cloisonnés selon les besoins futurs. L'absence d'angle est également un atout de cette configuration. Les losanges de la maille englobent quatre niveaux sur une largeur de 5,60 mètres correspondant à une trame tertiaire classique.
> 
> La structure tubulaire capotée de métal varie en épaisseur suivant la hauteur, passant de 1,20 mètre en pied à 40 centimètres au faîte. « Solide et bien ancrée en base, la structure s'effile vers le sommet, note Anthony Béchu, et la section dégressive délivre une économie de matière et une transparence maximale. » L'objectif d'un immeuble économe en énergie, avec une consommation prévisionnelle de 80 kW/h/m2/an, est ainsi réalisé par un excellent ratio enveloppe/surface utile, mais aussi par l'option architecturale qui prévoit une ponctuation verticale de jardins décrits par les architectes comme « des poches végétales au fonctionnement bioclimatique ».
> 
> *Effet pointilliste*
> 
> Les études en cours permettront de mettre en oeuvre le meilleur dispositif de refroidissement dans une optique de maîtrise énergétique. Egalement à l'étude, l'emploi de LEDs (« light emitting diodes »), consommant 1/10e de l'énergie de leurs homologues à incandescence, devrait contribuer à l'éclairage tant à l'intérieur qu'à l'extérieur, notamment en vision nocturne pour procurer un effet pointilliste « comparable à celui mis en place sur la tour Eiffel ». La tour D2 se distingue ainsi par sa grande cohérence conceptuelle, son dessin se prolongeant jusque dans les niveaux supérieurs conçus pour accueillir des espaces club et des salons de conférences dans un grand dôme en verre développé sous les arches de la structure. « Sa forme galbée et fluide abolit les vis-à-vis et ouvre des vues sur la ville et l'esplanade », commentent les architectes. Montée en graine, la tour D2 esquive de ses rondeurs tout conflit avec ses anguleuses et rigides voisines.
> 
> FLORENCE ACCORSI


----------



## Matthieu

seems better with this geometry


----------



## Giri

IMO, La Défense should remain square-based.


----------



## Axelferis

Very interesting..truly.

Paris is a lot criticized for immobilism but certain projects give it the international standard updated!!

I like thisperspective with the beautiful Arche facing old Arc!!!
I think a few towers added would make la defense a very nice complement of paris panorama!!

very interesting but i wait for 400 m towers projetcs like in other international cities.


----------



## Jim856796

Just a few questions:

* Tour AIG is listed as "under reconstruction" by Emporis. I don't know much about that renovation project.
* The Tour Initiale should be completely renovated in the upcoming years of the final stage of the large-scale redevelopment of La Defense. Should it be renovated anyway?
* The Tour Manhattan should increase its height to 150 metres and its facade should remain the samn
* I have serious doubts about the redevelopment of Tour Descartes. It is supposed to recieve a restructuration, but I do not want its appearance altered in any way. What should be done to the Descartes building?
* The AGF Athena building is slated for a demolition/reconstruction by the map. why don't they just increase the building's height to 50-floors? But in order to do so, the top of the building would have to be removed and replaced once it reaches that height.
* I still think we need to increase the height of the under-construction Praetorium to 100 metres. Why does it rise only 35 metres?


----------



## kyler

Wow, the pic of the future skyline looks stunning! That will then definitely be the best skyline in Europe, without any doubt. I would even go that far and claiming that it will be the most beautiful skyline in the world. Well done, Paris! It really pays to concentrate skyscrapers in one area. That's what spoils it for London and Frankfurt. This skyline will make an amazing impression, though! For God's sake, now it's really enough beauty for Paris, it's just not fair!!


----------



## Minato ku

Jim856796 said:


> Just a few questions:
> 
> * Tour AIG is listed as "under reconstruction" by Emporis. I don't know much about that renovation project.


I didn't even knew that it was in reconstruction and I really doubt of it.
I was in La Defense the last week.

Tour AGI is a ugly white tower with the sun reflection.












> * The Tour Initiale should be completely renovated in the upcoming years of the final stage of the large-scale redevelopment of La Defense. Should it be renovated anyway?


I don't think
It was already fully renovated few years ago. 



> * The Tour Manhattan should increase its height to 150 metres and its facade should remain the samn


As I know the extention would have a different design but not the existing part.



> * I have serious doubts about the redevelopment of Tour Descartes. It is supposed to recieve a restructuration, but I do not want its appearance altered in any way. What should be done to the Descartes building?


There is some rumor about but I don't know anything.



> * The AGF Athena building is slated for a demolition/reconstruction by the map. why don't they just increase the building's height to 50-floors? But in order to do so, the top of the building would have to be removed and replaced once it reaches that height.


They would increased the height, it should become a 50 floors hotel.


----------



## Jim856796

^^The Building/site will be turned into a hotel? Why that?


----------



## Jim856796

Is the asbestos in the Montparnasse Tower being removed within a 3-year period or a 10-year period?


----------



## Minato ku

The tower is in renovation due at this problem
Most of asbestos have been removed.


----------



## Sinhasan

Renovation for Gallieni 1(78m) in Bagnolet in eastern suburb near Montreuil and Mercuriales.


----------



## brisavoine

Some recent pictures of work underway at the Axa Tower in La Défense. Axa Tower is currently undergoing reconstruction and heightening from its current 159m (522 ft) to its future 225m (738 ft) at roof height and 240m (787 ft) including the new mast.


----------



## brisavoine

Large view:


----------



## Sinhasan

New renders of La Defense





































http://tour-signal-ladefense.com/fr/pr2.html

http://www.ladefense.fr/


----------



## Minato ku

First images: Design for Eiffel Tower visitor platform
11 March, 2008

By Thomas Lane 

Sereno Architects doubles visitor capacity at top of Paris' tower as part of 120th anniversary celebrations

These are the first images of a platform to increase the amount of space for visitors at the top of the Eiffel Tower. It has been designed by French firm Sereno Architects as a competition entry being held by tower operator, Société Nouvelle d'exploitation de la Tour Eiffel. 

The operator wants to build a platform as part of the Eiffel Tower's 120th anniversary celebrations to help get rid of the huge queues of visitors wanting to go up to the top of the tower. 

Sereno Architects design uses a carbon fibre and Kevlar composite to double the amount of space at the top of the tower without adding too much weight. 

The architect says the structure is temporary but as the Eiffel Tower was originally going to be taken down after a year the platform could end up becoming permanent.



















http://www.building.co.uk/story.asp?sectioncode=284&storycode=3108430&c=1


----------



## JP

Pictures of Granite and its new bridge.


----------



## Matthieu

Sinhasan said:


> http://tour-signal-ladefense.com/fr/pr2.html
> 
> http://www.ladefense.fr/



Please note Signal's not visible here.


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

*Tour Signals Final Five (design competition) +/-300m!*



Matthieu said:


> Please note Signal's not visible here.


Another design competition is underway, this time however it isn't for a space in Dubai but instead in France. 

The competition is to design a new tower called Tour Signal which will be located on a site in La Defense in Paris... somewhere. So far a definite site hasn't been named although the towers do appear to have their own individual locations. Dozens of world renowned architects submitted plans but these have now been whittled down to a final five. 

First up we have the tallest of the skyscrapers to be in the running, designed by French architect Jacques Ferrier it would stand at 310 metres. Sat in a tree lined plaza the tower would essentially be a large 'H', in places the glass facades are angled which gives the tower a modern look and about a quarter of the way up the towers are joined by a horizontal space which will add extra room for offices, apartments or shops. 

Near the top of the structure two sky bridges span the gap between offering not only a handy walkway but also some spectacular views of the surrounding area. It's a deliberately ambitious design aimed at being the tallest residential building in Western Europe by the Russian developer, Hermitage.

Next we have an entry from Brit firm Foster and Partners, who's design uses a simple shape but enlivens the project with its distinctive façade. Standing at 297 metres the tower is a simple cylinder, is striking copper coloured façade wraps around the tower and features Fosters famous diagrid pattern which is highlighted by an almost clear section of façade snaking its way around and up the tower.

Hot on Fosters heels comes Libeskind with his 255 metre tall, jagged and geometrical tower. Starting from a triangular appearing podium the tower works its way skyward with angled almost diamond cut glass facades. 

Approximately half way up a triangular growth seems to attach itself to the design, the ways the tower is angled almost makes it look like it is trying to take a step back and see what the hell has got stuck to it. It continues upwards to a pointed peak with a touch of the planned Generali tower about it.

Our fourth entrant is Wilmotte with a 284 metre offering. This tower consists of three blades, the central one appearing almost straight whilst the remaining two fan away from it. Not to detract from its form or perhaps just resisting the urge to go completely over the top the facades are neutral using glass along with concrete. Near the top of the tower it appears the blades are linked with a sky bridge.

And finally we end with Nouvels design which is possibly the laziest of all of the designs. The astute may notice that it looks suspiciously like the Tour Phare design that was submitted and not chosen in another competition, there's a reason for that...it's because it is the same design. 

Not one to be put of by rejection Nouvel has opted to submit a design everyone has seen and rejected, what thinking lies behind this is anyone's guess but it's far from certain it will suddenly be loved a second time round.

Jacques Ferrier









Foster and Partners









Studio Daniel Libeskind









Wilmotte









Jean Nouvel Ateliers









source:skycrapernews


----------



## Tounsi

None of these renders appealed me .i think that la Défense needs a new landmark project and these towers have nothing that remind me of the French touch


----------



## london lad

More pics here

http://www.building.co.uk/story.asp?sectioncode=284&storycode=3108637&c=1


----------



## Jim856796

Minato ku said:


> First images: Design for Eiffel Tower visitor platform
> 11 March, 2008
> 
> By Thomas Lane
> 
> Sereno Architects doubles visitor capacity at top of Paris' tower as part of 120th anniversary celebrations
> 
> These are the first images of a platform to increase the amount of space for visitors at the top of the Eiffel Tower. It has been designed by French firm Sereno Architects as a competition entry being held by tower operator, Société Nouvelle d'exploitation de la Tour Eiffel.
> 
> The operator wants to build a platform as part of the Eiffel Tower's 120th anniversary celebrations to help get rid of the huge queues of visitors wanting to go up to the top of the tower.
> 
> Sereno Architects design uses a carbon fibre and Kevlar composite to double the amount of space at the top of the tower without adding too much weight.
> 
> The architect says the structure is temporary but as the Eiffel Tower was originally going to be taken down after a year the platform could end up becoming permanent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.building.co.uk/story.asp?sectioncode=284&storycode=3108430&c=1


Now that is something that will drastically alter the appearence of the Eiffel Tower. Is it wrong to alter the Eiffel Tower's current appearance?


----------



## JP

" the structure is temporary "


----------



## Manuel

May be temporary as written in the article.


----------



## JP

not may be temporary, may be PERMANANT!



> The architect says *the structure is temporary * but as the Eiffel Tower was originally going to be taken down after a year the platform could end up becoming permanent.


but "as the Eiffel Tower was originally"... can't be a journalistic metaphor or the dream of the architect ("the architect says") but not the goal of SNTE . The first and true intention I red is : THE STRUCTURE IS TEMPORARY. That a present and affirmativ form. COULD BECOMING PERMANANT that a conditional and maybe those words belongs only to the architect. We do not have yet enough informations about it. The source is not official. Maybe it's a joke...who knows? I never heard about such project. The idea is pretty interesting and must be considered.


----------



## Manuel

you have the answer in your own quote JP.


----------



## JP

Are you still so approximativ in your way of reading and considering a source? Can't you make any difference between "is" and "could become"? ... bizarre...


----------



## Good

As a former mathematics graduate let me clarify this little rhetorical dispute:
The article says: The structure IS temporary but MAY become permanent (proposition 1).
Manuel says: The structure MAY be temporary (proposition 2).
Unlike what people may think, proposition 2 ("MAY be temporary") is NOT logically equivalent to proposition 1 ("MAY become permanent"), because "temporary" is NOT the logical opposite of "permanent". A "temporary" object CAN become "permanent", but a "permanent" object CAN NOT, by definition, become "temporary". TIME flies in one direction only, hence the logical discrepancy between the two propositions.

Consequently, Manuel's interpretation (proposition 2) of the article's statement (proposition 1), is not correct.
Clear enough? 

PS I just love maths.


----------



## Matthieu

Good said:


> Clear enough?


Bright...

But what if the Eiffel Tower goes through a wormhole?


----------



## JP

I realised this render adding Hermitage tower and Libeskind proposal as Signal.










I do appreciate the composition effort. IMO every tower is replying to another. Everyone have an articulation with the surrounding area. There is a surprising effect of harmony far from an anarchical mix of "unwed machines". That's a hazard, maybe can we call it the genius locci.
The proposal of Libeskind is a nice transition or interpretation of Phare. It's also an echo to Granite. 
The accentuated vertical lines of Hermitage, Gan, Generali are remarquable. In the middle, Phare find in this view (from Eiffel Tower) its role of monument and symbol.

@good
:hahaha:


----------



## Substructure

I really like the crystal shaped tower of Daniel Libeskind. Would be the best fit in the skyline IMHO.


----------



## Manuel

JP said:


> I realised this render adding Hermitage tower and Libeskind proposal as Signal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do appreciate the composition effort. IMO every tower is replying to another. Everyone have an articulation with the surrounding area. There is a surprising effect of harmony far from an anarchical mix of "unwed machines". That's a hazard, maybe can we call it the genius locci.
> The proposal of Libeskind is a nice transition or interpretation of Phare. It's also an echo to Granite.
> The accentuated vertical lines of Hermitage, Gan, Generali are remarquable. In the middle, Phare find in this view (from Eiffel Tower) its role of monument and symbol.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> :rofl:
> You're so desperate to find something interesting in this composition that you manage to be totally unconsistent with what you previously said. Mind you, I more agree with you now than some times ago.
> 
> @Good
> Both propositions are false as we dont know yet the outcome. the possibility of the extension being permanent is a proposition as mentioned.


----------



## Good

I don't think you need to be desesperate to find this potentially future skyline quite exhilarating, with several skyscrapers towering around 300m.
Anyway, it's just a point of view among others, including the view from the Arc de Triomphe, from Meudon, from Suresne, from Notre-Dame or from the Institut du Monde Arabe. Each of them will offer different perspectives and different compositions. All of them will be impressive and powerful nonetheless.


----------



## Matthieu

Manuel said:


> :rofl:
> You're so desperate to find something interesting in this composition that you manage to be totally unconsistent with what you previously said. Mind you, I more agree with you now than some times ago.


Be nice, stop trolling.


----------



## Manuel

JP's comments are exhilarating, not the skyline in itself.
I agree on the powerful effect achieved by LD and it is mainly due to the perspective and the sheer size of the cluster. I am in favour of the dramatization of skylines as a reminescence of past classical skylines.


----------



## Manuel

Matthieu said:


> Be nice, stop trolling.


OK. I hope he wont troll around longer as well. He is making some kind of revenge here relating to very private matters.


----------



## JP

some new renders here : http://www.lemoniteur-expert.com/diaporama/rubrique.asp?r=5


----------



## Hed_Kandi

When are all these projects in La Defense supposed to be completed?


----------



## Minato ku

Between 2010 and 2013.


----------



## Metropolitan

Libeskind's proposal is also by far my favourite.


----------



## ParisianStyle

This skyline is impressive, but I'd prefer without Hermitage Towers


----------



## brisavoine

Update on New Axa Tower heightening work. These photos were taken two days ago by French forumer Tourgan92082:


----------



## Jim856796

Didn't the Opus 12 Tower have the same facade as the Tour Atlantique before its reconstruction? If so, I would have the Tour Atlantique reclad with a glass curtain wall.


----------



## Minato ku

Yes it was, but I don't know see anything about a recladd of Atlantic tower.
To be honest I don't really hope a recladd of this tower for the diversity of the district.


----------



## 3tmk

I'm not sure I understand what I'm seeing on the Axa pictures...
Are they taking off the concrete blocks from the top of the tower?
Or adding them?
It seems like they have stripped off the whole top floor. Or maybe not? :dunno:


----------



## Goloo

3tmk said:


> I'm not sure I understand what I'm seeing on the Axa pictures...
> *Are they taking off the concrete blocks from the top of the tower?
> Or adding them?*
> It seems like they have stripped off the whole top floor. Or maybe not? :dunno:


same question


----------



## Matthieu

If you look at the rendering you'll find out the top is becoming progressive, the top spire raising above and more of the structure is eightened however a small part seems to lose height. So maybe they removed parts of the last floor to start back.


----------



## Minato ku

Matthieu is right.


----------



## 3tmk

^^I think I understand now
They have stripped bare the, otherwise hollow, top technical floors
I think they are taking off those concrete blocks, not adding anything. I doubt they can add any height before having the lower third part ready
Especially that with the new cladding, I think they will have to take out those concrete vertical lines from the entire tower.

It's really interesting


----------



## Minato ku

Project for the redevelopment of Porte de Bagnolet highway exchange.










Vision A









Vison B









http://www.paris.fr/portail/accueil/Portal.lut?page_id=6135&document_type_id=4&document_id=49287&portlet_id=14061&multileveldocument_sheet_id=9047


----------



## JP

Two new rendering of the Philharmonie de Paris by Jean Nouvel


----------



## Matthieu

^^ awesome!!!


----------



## dougfr69

View of futur skyline of La Défense with the 11 new towers.
1 U/C, T1
1 renovated, CB31
and 9 towers proposed. (with 2 towers of Hermitage Towers)

Photo by De Snor in 2006-2007:









LD in 2015:


----------



## Neda Say

JP said:


> Two new rendering of the Philharmonie de Paris by Jean Nouvel



Drop Dead Gorgeous! Can't wait to see that one up!


----------



## JP

I forgot two others:


----------



## ParisianStyle

dougfr69 said:


> LD in 2015:


Magnifique ! Wonderful ! Amazing
'looking so forward !!


----------



## Metropolitan

ParisianStyle said:


> Magnifique ! Wonderful ! Amazing
> 'looking so forward !!


Well personally, I tend to believe all those new gray rectangles are rather bland. I'm disappointed. I would have appreciate if architects had been more imaginative.


----------



## Cyril

dougfr69 said:


> View of futur skyline of La Défense with the 11 new towers.
> 1 U/C, T1
> 1 renovated, CB31
> and 9 towers proposed. (with 2 towers of Hermitage Towers)
> 
> Photo by De Snor in 2006-2007:
> http://www.woophy.com/images/photos/113/72/l/178858.jpg
> 
> LD in 2015:
> http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/4585/skylineprojetsld2015sq2.jpg


Where was that picture taken from :?


----------



## Minato ku

Metropolitan said:


> Well personally, I tend to believe all those new gray rectangle are rather bland. I'm disappointed. I would have appreciate if architects had been more imaginative.


:rofl:


----------



## brisavoine

^^He stole Maril and Cynuel's line. :lol:


----------



## Good

Me too I would like to know where this photo was taken from. It's by far the best viewpoint of La Défense's skyline I have seen.
I am sure one of the French forumer could do a nice render with this picture by replacing the bland grey boxes by the real proposals  (I am myself unable to do such a job...)


----------



## brisavoine

An article published in the New York Times.


> Paris angry at new skyscrapers
> 
> *Protest against new buildings which break city's symmetry*
> 
> The New York Times
> 
> The Equitable Life Building, which is in process of erection at the corner of the Rue de la Paix and the Boulevard des Capucines, at one corner of the Place de l'Opéra, has brought forth stormy denunciation this week in the French National Assembly. All the other buildings at this place, including the one which the Equitable Life offices will replace, are uniform in architecture, but the new building is built in a different style and will rise two stories higher than its neighbors.
> 
> M. Chastenet, deputy from Gironde, made a complaint, which was much applauded. "Paris is as yet," he said, "a most beautiful city. However, it is being botched. Its beautiful lines are being destroyed, and all the laws are being broken. Behind the buildings in the Place de l'Etoile, which harmonize with the Arc de Triomphe and form a harmonious ensemble, some great hotels have been raised, which have destroyed the symmetry of the square and dishonor it."
> 
> "How has this been possible? Because a decree was passed 6 years ago which permits the construction of higher buildings. There is a hotel in the Rue de Presbourg which is at least five feet higher than is permitted. The same thing is being done in the Place de l'Opéra. On the Boulevard des Capucines immense structures are being raised, which will destroy the symmetry of the square."
> 
> "It is necessary to repeal the law passed six years ago or modify it. I wish to know also if the Ministry of Culture is cognizant of the plans for the new buildings now under construction at the corner of the Rue de la Paix and the Boulevard des Capucines."
> 
> In a few words, M. Dujardin-Beaumetz, Minister of Culture, reminded the deputies that such questions belonged to the Municipal Council.


Don't worry, the latest skyscraper projects in Paris are not in danger. This jewel of an article, which I've recently discovered, was published on November 15, 1908. But somehow I feel like not much has changed in the Parisian attitude toward skyscrapers in 100 years.


----------



## desiderio_100578

:lol::lol::lol:
what a good laugh!!!


----------



## skyboi

Metropolitan said:


> Well personally, I tend to believe all those new gray rectangles are rather bland. I'm disappointed. I would have appreciate if architects had been more imaginative.


 This is it . this is Imaginative or you can post your own in here ,then we will compare between yours and his


----------



## Metropolitan

New York Times said:


> Behind the buildings in the Place de l'Etoile, which harmonize with the Arc de Triomphe and form a harmonious ensemble, some great hotels have been raised, which have destroyed the symmetry of the square and dishonor it.


Place de l'Etoile is a circus, not a square. Unless you would consider it as a round square in which case you would have finally find out the solution to one of the most famous problem in geometry: Squaring the circle.


----------



## Sinhasan

Model of the projects of "La Defense":


----------



## Smallville

When do the people in Paris not protest? Seems like they protest often about everything over there. So it is not surprising that they would protest about new skyscrapers being built. :lol:


----------



## kony

Metropolitan said:


> Place de l'Etoile is a circus, not a square. Unless you would consider it as a round square in which case you would have finally find out the solution to one of the most famous problem in geometry: Squaring the circle.


lol i see you have some weakness in english/or american english...coz that is common to say "square" to refer to a : piazza, plaza, square, place, roundabout...and all type of large urban space.


For instance, the world famous TIME SQUARE maybe was in a shape of a square in a forgotten beginning (though i doubt it)...but now the square name just refer to the place. whatever form it has.


----------



## Metropolitan

^^

Actually I indeed have many weaknesses in English, however in this specific case it was before everything a pathetic attempt to be funny!
Though indeed you're right. Calling "circus" some squares is only specific to some British squares which happen to be round but is not generic to all round square. I hope that last sentence makes sense to some of you readers.


----------



## Mehdi69100

Smallville said:


> When do the people in Paris not protest? Seems like they protest often about everything over there. So it is not surprising that they would protest about new skyscrapers being built. :lol:


hno:


----------



## skyboi

Paris has been and will be Romantically beautiful and Modern as ever . She knows how to take care of herself no matter what people say , and this City got something to offer to every one , think of Paris as a fruit bowl of a mixture of sweet and sour .mmm ........
nice taste .I have never been so proud of myself when I could speak French as a third language when I was there , hope to see you soon when some of your new projects complet baby


----------



## brisavoine

Here are architectural plans of Air² Tower. Based on the blueprints, one French forumer calculated that the tower height will be exactly *235 meters (771 ft)* from street level, which is higher than previously thought. The heights indicated on the blueprints are in meters above sea-level (NGF), a stupid measurement used in La Défense which French forumers always have to convert in real height from street level.

Rendering showing Air² towering above D2 Tower (D2 Tower will have the same height as Swiss Re, aka The Gherkin, in London):









Architect's plans:


----------



## brisavoine

For an idea of Air² Tower's dimensions, I put it next to other European towers already built or proposed for construction, at the same scale:

SCROLL>>>>>









And finally, JP's tentative rendering of La Défense ca. 2015 showing Air²:


----------



## brisavoine

The urban area of Paris expands further. 4.5 km² (1.7 sq. miles) of farmland is going to be urbanized on the northeastern fringe of the Paris urban area, in the commune (municipality) of Gonesse. This area is where farmland is currently the closest from the center of Paris, only 16 km (10 miles) from Notre Dame Cathedral as the crow flies. When you arrive in Paris on the motorway from Calais, Lille, and Brussels, this is the farmland you can see on the right side of the motorway past Paris-CDG Airport. The reason why this area has remained undevelopped so far is because it is stuck between Paris-CDG Airport and Paris-Le Bourget Airport, and so French authorities have frozen any development to prevent potential tensions between future residents and CDG Airport, the 2nd busiest European airport and soon-to-be busiest European airport.

I don't know if they have changed the rules, but the urbanization of 4.5 km² of farmland immediately north of Paris-Le Bourget Airport has been given the green light. This is still a good 3 km (1.8 miles) from Paris-CDG Airport, but that's the closest from CDG it has been allowed to develop land for many years.

For a bit of perspective on this: the population of Greater Paris is currently increasing by 85,000 inhabitants every year, a figure much higher than in the 1990s, and much higher than French authorities had anticipated. In Europe only Madrid has experienced a higher population increase than Paris in recent years. It is estimated that 60,000 dwellings need to be built every year in Greater Paris just to accomodate the population growth and prevent an already tense housing situation from becoming frankly dramatic. If this pace of construction is not reached (currently only 35,000 dwellings are built every year in Greater Paris, far fewer than needed), then probably Greater Paris will revert to the dramatic situation experienced in the 1930s-1950s (sky-high rents, generalized illegal subletting of crowded apartments, lots of illegal slums springing up in the suburbs, many homeless people sleeping in the street). French authorities have already seen with horror two illegal slums appearing in the suburbs of Paris in the past three years, built by poor newly-arrived immigrants. This had not been seen in Paris since the last slums were razed in the 1970s. These two slums have since been razed, but it's only a matter of time before new ones appear if the pace of housing construction doesn't accelerate.

In red the commune of Gonesse within Greater Paris. The area to be urbanized is in the southern part of the commune.










Here is a view of the winning project selected by the jury. The winning team is Swiss and Dutch (Güller & Güller: architects; DHV: economic strategies; Ernst Basler & Partner: infrastructures; Paul van Beek Landschappen: landscape architect). The jury selected the project offering the highest urban density, and the highest environmental sustainability (lots of public transportation, such as a new branch of the Paris RER serving this new urban district). The long awaited motorway between Villepinte and Saint-Gratien will apparently also be built (colored brownish-orange on the render below, running towards the upper-right corner). This motorway will run parallel to the A86 inner orbital motorway and the Francilienne outer orbital motorway, approximately half-way between the two, linking the northeastern and northwestern suburbs.

On the render below, the south is up, the north is down. The motorway heading to Lille and Belgium is on the left. The center of Paris lies 16 km (10 miles) in the distance past the upper-left corner of the render. The airport on the render is Paris-Le Bourget Airport. Paris-CDG Airport lies 1.9 km (1.2 miles) beyond the lower-left corner of the render. Compacité = compactness.


----------



## brisavoine

This view shows the area as of now. The area to be developped is to the left of the big motorway (only a small part is visible). This picture is upside down compared to the render above. Here on the picture the north is up and the south is down. If you pay attention you can see on the render above the big motorway interchange visible here on the foreground.


----------



## brisavoine

A description of the project on Güller & Güller's website. They claim it is the last major land reserve inside the Paris metropolitan area, which is of course not true, but I guess they got a bit carried away by their victory in the selection process. Lol. The entire area covers 10 km² (1000 ha), but only 4.5 km² will be actually built-up, the rest is farmland destined to remain undevelopped (at least for now). 



> *Triangle de Gonesse - development strategy and masterplan for the airport corridor in Paris*
> 
> chef de projet: Mathis Güller
> client: EPA Plaine de France
> 
> In a time when most European metropolis find their planning options around their airports increasingly limited, Paris is considering the development of its largest strategic reserve of 1000ha – the Triangle de Gonesse – positioned in-between the airport of Charles de Gaulle and le Bourget. The development of this last major land reserve inside the metropolitan area is a unique opportunity to reposition Paris as a city of excellence.
> 
> Our team Güller Güller – DHV – EBP - Van Beek won the urban planning competition in 2008 and is now commissioned to elaborate a long-term development strategy for the Triangle de Gonesse in the heart of the airport corridor of Paris Charles de Gaulle, as well as an urban masterplan for 2 million m2 of real estate development. The project aims at creating a real “airport corridor” for Paris, a new “axe de compétitivité”, concentrated around a bundle of new public transportation infrastructure and benefitting from the attractiveness of the openness of the periurban agricultural landscape.
> 
> The masterplan for the development of the Triangle de Gonesse will distinguish itself as a milestone in ‘sustainable urbanism’.
> 
> http://www.ggau.net/dreams/projects/GG47.htm


General map of the area. Paris-CDG Airport is partly visible in the upper-right corner. Paris-Le Bourget Airport is towards the lower-left corner, colored pale yellow. Farmland destined to remain undevelopped are colored pale green. The new branch of the RER is the red line I suppose. Apparently two RER stations planned in the densest part of the new urban district.


----------



## nashprotector85

Any renders of projects in La Défense (with several signal towers, the project of Vascony; two 200 meters twin towers, Générali 300m, new axa tower 225m, air2 tower 220m...)


----------



## Minato ku

The redevelopment of the Canal docks in Aubervillier.
This big industrial wastland will become an atractive district.
Aubervillier is actually the 5th poorest muncipality in Greater Paris
These project presented here are a small part of all the futur Aubervillier improvement.

*Projet Canal - Porte d'Aubervilliers* 










72 000 m2 of shops, 
20 000 m2 of offices,
4 000 m2 « TV Ciné » (TV museum)























































http://antoinegrumbach.com/atelier/fiche/fiche.asp?projetid=12


----------



## Minato ku

Other and better renders.


----------



## Minato ku

In the oposite of the canal, Parc du millénaire an office complex.















































The first buildings were completed the last year


----------



## brisavoine

Minato ku said:


>


New tower planned?


----------



## brisavoine

Many French forumers don't like these towers, but personally I think that they'll look more impressive in reality than on these renders, and above all they'll launch the competition between local councils in the inner suburbs of Paris to build skyscrapers. Everybody expected the failure of Balkany's skyscraper projects in Levallois, and indeed if Balkany failed it would be the end of skyscrapers outside of La Défense I think; no other local council would dare to authorize some skyscrapers. So it's important that this project succeeds.


----------



## Cyril

On top of that project there are rumours of a 50-floor tower in the "Pont de Levallois" métro station neighborhood in that same municipality. Still we should wait for further details to be sure of the news. That was reported by an article in Le Parisien newspaper on April 9th 2008.

Anyway it looks like Levallois-perret will grow skywards.


----------



## brisavoine

EDIT


----------



## brisavoine

A render of La Défense in 2013 has appeared on the official website of the Signal Tower. New Axa Tower, New Gan Tower, Generali Tower, Air² Tower, Majunga Tower, and Phare Tower are all visible on the render. As far as I know, this is the first official render released by La Défense Authority (EPAD) showing all these towers in context.

Only Signal Tower is missing on the render. The winner of the architectural competition for Signal Tower (a 300m/1,000 ft tower on par with Phare and Generali) will be revealed in the morning of May 27. Only 4 days to go, so stay tuned...

La Défense today:









La Défense in 2013 (for comparison with the picture above, New Gan Tower here below is 30% taller than the current Gan Tower which appears in the picture above):


----------



## ParisianStyle

I think the Medien Hotel is there too, between Nexity and New Gan


----------



## Minato ku

That's right I see it but 80m is small for la Defense and it would be smaller in 2013

I agree with Brisavoine the render of Levallois twin towers are so bad that we don't know how will be these tower.


----------



## steph35

(il me semble qu'il y a une erreur sur ta carte d'Idf brisavoine, c'est orly au sud... je ne sais pas si c'est toi qui l'a faite ou pas...)


----------



## brisavoine

The five final projects for Signal Tower. All of them are more or less 310m (1,020 ft) high at the top. From left to right: project by Ferrier, Foster, Libeskind, Nouvel, and Wilmotte.

The winner will be announced next Tuesday at 10am French time.


----------



## bizzybonita

great futuristic project ..


----------



## ParisianStyle

Tomorrow !!!


----------



## brisavoine

^^Attention aux déceptions.


----------



## Cyril

The winner for Tour Signal is JEAN NOUVEL.


----------



## Minato ku

So actually 3 supertall are approved and maybe two others could be build.


----------



## Manuel

Approved? selected you mean. There are not approved yet. As a matter of fact, Tour Phare public inquiry has been postponed for unknown reasons.


----------



## Good

Tour Phare public inquiry has been postponed because the announcement had not been published in newspaper La Tribune as it should have been according to the law. Public inquiry will start as soon as this legal mistake is corrected (source: blog monputeaux.com)


----------



## Manuel

Good!


----------



## Cyril

*ARCHITECT JEAN NOUVEL TO BUILD NEW PARIS SKYSCRAPER*

PARIS, May 27, 2008 (AFP) - French star architect Jean Nouvel was chosen Tuesday over four world-class peers to build a landmark skyscraper on the edge of Paris, set to rival the Eiffel Tower for domination of the city skyline.
Set for completion by 2014, the new tower to be built in the La Defense district is part of an ambitious plan to renovate the 50-year-old business hub on the city's western rim.
Winner of this year's Pritzker Architecture Prize, the industry's top award, Nouvel was selected for the "Signal Tower" project by a panel of local and state officials and architects.
"The Signal Tower is the most important architectural event since the Eiffel Tower," said Patrick Devedjian, head of the public body in charge of renovating La Defense, EPAD, as he announced the winner at a press conference in Paris.
Devedjian said Nouvel's tower, "irreproachable in terms of technique and sustainable development, would be "the defining building in the Greater Paris that is currently taking shape."
Nouvel faced stiff competition from a line-up of bidders including British designer Norman Foster and the American Daniel Libeskind -- chosen to rebuild Ground Zero, the site of the September 11 attacks -- as well as his compatriots Jean-Michel Wilmotte and Jacques Ferrier.
Soaring 301 metres (990 feet) high, just short of the Eiffel Tower which rises 324 metres over the city, Nouvel's tower aims to provide a hub for local life, in a district often criticised as cold and faceless.
Set in parkland, the rectangular white tower will mix offices, flats, hotel rooms, shops, restaurants and public facilities, to be built in partnership with the investment groups Medea et Layetana.
The 62-year-old Nouvel is best known as the architect behind the Arab World Institute in Paris, a building noted for its clever use of natural light. Adjustable metal lenses are embedded in one of the facades to control the amount of light allowed to the interior of the building.
Nouvel also designed Paris' extraordinary Musee du Quai Branly, which opened in 2006 as a home for tribal arts from Asia, the Americas, Oceania and Africa.
Although the bulk of his work is in France, Nouvel has designed projects all over the world, including Japan, Spain, England, the Netherlands, Austria, Italy, Czech Republic, Germany, Belgium and the United States.
La Defense, which describes itself as Europe's largest business district, is used by 400,000 people each day and home to 2,500 company headquarters as well as 20,000 residents.
Seventeen of its ageing buildings are scheduled for demolition by 2013, to be replaced by new skyscrapers, shops, parks and cycle lanes, as part of a renovation plan overseen by EPAD.
La Defense's first building, a vast shell-shaped white dome called the CNIT, was built in 1958, while another landmark, the Great Arch was built in the axis of the Champs Elysees Avenue and Arc de Triomphe in 1989.
The "Signal Tower" is the second major skyscraper project to be launched in La Defense since 2006, when US architect Thom Mayne won a contract to build a soaring structure called "Le Phare" (The Lighthouse), due for delivery in 2012.
Strict building regulations have until now kept most high-rises firmly outside the Paris city walls -- with a few notable exceptions such as the Tour Montparnasse which rises 180 metres over the southwest of the capital.
But Paris's Socialist mayor Bertrand Delanoe has sparked controversy by suggesting a handful of skyscrapers could be built just inside the city walls, to revitalise run-down parts of the capital.

Source : www.afp.com


----------



## Matthieu

Phare = Lighthouse again.... 


When will these journalists actually bother about the French language?


----------



## Minato ku

That's weird why they always present La Defense as the biggest bussiness district of Europe when it is not even the biggest of Paris. hno:


----------



## brisavoine

According to Business Immo, the twin Hermitage Towers will also be built even though they were not officially declared the winner in the Tour Signal architectural competition (source). Conclusion: the two ugliest towers (out of the 5 finalists) have been selected. Congrats to La Défense Authority (EPAD)! Ok, I think I'm going to subscribe to Ségolène Royal's idea of popular juries now... Some heads need to be axed.

Anyway, you judge for yourself.

*Jean Nouvel's monolithic boxy tower, winner of the Tour Signal competition:*

- architect: Jean Nouvel
- developer: Layetana Desarollos Immobiliarios (Spanish)
- height: 301m (988 ft)
- floors: 72
- floor area: 140,000 m² (1.5 million sq ft) in total; 50,000 m² of it offices, 33,000 m² residential, 39,000 m² hotel, 8,000 m² public spaces, 10,000 m² shops and restaurants
- cost: about 700 million euros
- date: delivered and opened in the end of 2013
































































*Russian developer Hermitage's über-kitsch twin towers:*
(admire the "subtle" H shape of these towers; H as in...)

- architect: Jacques Ferrier
- developer: Hermitage (Russian)
- height: 309m (1,014 ft) for the tallest, 264m (866 ft) for the shortest
- floors: 76 floors for the tallest, 66 floors for the shortest
- floor area: 250,000 m² (2.7 million sq ft) in total; 31,000 m² of it offices, 132,000 m² residential, 50,000 m² hotel, 26,000 m² stores, 11,000 m² restaurants, spas, guest rooms 
- cost: more than 1.5 billion euros
- date: delivered and opened in the end of 2013/beginning of 2014



























































































Standing at the entrance of La Défense, the Hermitage Towers will be extremely prominent. This is how visible they'll be from the historical heart of Paris (Le Louvre on the left):


----------



## Minato ku

Only 22, It is not enouth, in an other way it is only La Defense.
I hope that other +150m tower will be planned outside la Defense.
Actually there is the two skycrapers planned in Levallois (165m) and the two towers planned in Neuilly (160m).
But we want more more, especially in the eastern part of Paris.


----------



## Sacré Coeur

This thread had been seen 200000 times!!!!


----------



## Manuel

Cyril said:


> hno:
> 
> *Today in a press release, Hermitage has therefore decided to make their tower project come true in Courbevoie.*
> 
> The building will be built at the location of buildings "Damiers d'Anjou" and "Damiers of Brittany", making up 250 residences.
> Hermitage has pledged to relocate all current occupants in the Hauts-de-Seine département by proposing a housing standard at least equal or even higher.
> It is expected that construction work will begin in 2010 for delivery in 2014. Composed of two buildings of different heights, H-shaped, crowned by two lookouts special cuts, the twin tower designed by architect Jacques Ferrier for Hermitage will rise to 309 metres.


I hope the locals will kill the project. The opposition is increasing and for the better I hope.
These twin towers are among the worst designs I've ever seen for a big western metropolis....mind you, on par with Moscow.


----------



## Manuel

Sacré Coeur said:


> This thread had been seen 200000 times!!!!


Mainly by french forumers. :nuts:


----------



## Minato ku

Impossible do you see how our french community in small in SCC.


----------



## brisavoine

^^Forget it Minato Ku, Manuel is just here to create havoc, as usual. Judging by the PMs I receive, this thread is seen by mostly non-French forumers, some living very far from France and nonetheless quite interested in Parisian projects, even though they don't necessarily participate.


----------



## Manuel

These are cancelled already arent they?


----------



## brisavoine

^^This project was a competitor for the Tour Signal that was not selected, and you perfectly know it.

Retourne faire tes pitreries dans le forum francophone Manuel. Là-bas tu disposes de soutiens, mais ici tu ne vas pas trouver grand monde pour soutenir ton attitude provocatrice et arrogante.


----------



## steph35

it's time for an update of La Défense skyline by 2015, all projects are on the pic if i didn't forget one :angel:

always on the base of the photo of Cyril, "Twilight Birds"

LD by 2015 :cheers:









and here with the serious option Hermitage/Ferrier :banana:


----------



## nukey

Npuvel is an amzing architect and his buildings are always better in real life than in renderings... just look at his tokyo tower. This will be an AMAZING building... dont doubt it! The Hermitage howevere... uke:


----------



## brisavoine

steph35 said:


> all projects are on the pic if i didn't forget one


Did you put Carpe Diem? I can't see it.

As for sizing the towers on such renders, it's always difficult, but I see a problem with New Axa (225m roof) and Hermitage (309m). Either New Axa is too tall or Hermitage is too short. No?


----------



## steph35

yes, Carpe Diem is on left side of Majunga, a part is behind Descartes...
for heights, yes it's difficult but i think with the difference of levels between the bank of Seine and the rest of LD, it should be like that... but i'mnot entirely sure...


----------



## Cyril

Last minute!!

Puteaux Mayor Joelle Ceccaldi against Nouvel's Tour Signal !! lol

http://www.leparisien.fr/home/info/...E-PUTEAUX-S-OPPOSE-A-LA-TOUR-SIGNAL_298530399


----------



## Minato ku

Axa is too big but Air² is also too short.
The roof of Hermitage seem me exagerated.

Lol the mayor of Puteaux in an other way, she is quite right the project is far to the first annoncement.
La Defense is too boxy, it need spire.... of Bled.


----------



## brisavoine

Cyril said:


> Last minute!!
> 
> Puteaux Mayor Joelle Ceccaldi against Nouvel's Tour Signal !! lol
> 
> http://www.leparisien.fr/home/info/...E-PUTEAUX-S-OPPOSE-A-LA-TOUR-SIGNAL_298530399


You should explain for non-Parisian forumers that Jean Nouvel's tower will be built on the part of La Défense that belongs to the municipality of Puteaux, of which Ms Ceccaldi is the mayor after having toppled her father in a drama worthy of the best telenovelas. As such she could block everything, or delay things for a long time, given that there is no Greater Paris authority over her.

This was only to be expected, considering that they chose the boxiest and in my opinion ugliest tower, in complete contradiction with the goal of building less boxy towers at La Défense. If only Ms Ceccaldi could manage to have Libeskind's tower built instead. One can always dream... More realistically Nouvel will have to considerably alter his initial project. Hopefully something less boxy and less 1970s.


----------



## Manuel

brisavoine said:


> ^^This project was a competitor for the Tour Signal that was not selected, and you perfectly know it.


I didn't know. Calm down a bit please.


----------



## Farnese

steph35 said:


> i
> and here with the serious option Hermitage/Ferrier :banana:


I still don't see how Paris is gonna compete with the likes of Liverpool and Rotterdam. :lol:


----------



## Cyril

It looks like the telenovelas goes on!


----------



## brisavoine

Cyril said:


> It looks like the telenovelas goes on!


In this case I fully agree with her (except her complaint that no social housing was planned in the tower), although all she can do is have Nouvel change his design a bit, but she can't replace it with Libeskind's or another tower now that the jury officialy made the announcement.


----------



## brisavoine

In the list of 22 skyscrapers at La Défense, I'm highlighting those that still don't have a drawing at Skyscraperpage. For those of you who'd like to make a drawing of these missing towers...

1- Generali Tower (318m)
*2- Hermitage Tower 1 (309m)*
3- Signal Tower (301m)
4- Phare Tower (300m)
*5- Hermitage Tower 2 (264m)*
*6- New Gan Tower (236m roof/275m mast)*
7- Air² Tower (235m)
8- New Axa Tower (225m roof/240m mast)
9- Majunga Tower (195m)
10- T1 Tower (188m)
11- Total Tower (187m)
12- Areva Tower (184m) 
13- Granite Tower (183m)
*14- D2 Tower (180m)*
15- Alicante Tower (SG) (167m)
16- Chassagne Tower (SG) (167m)
*17- Carpe Diem Tower (166m)*
18- EDF Tower (165m)
19- Cœur Défense Tower (161m)
20- Adria (Technip) Tower (155m)
21- Égée (Ernst&Young) Tower (155m)
22- Ariane Tower (152m)


----------



## brisavoine

The controversy surrounding Jean Nouvel's Signal Tower has made it to Le Monde, the very serious newspaper. Apparently the jury which selected Jean Nouvel's tower was very divided. The mayor of Puteaux, where the tower is due to be located, voted against it, and she is now very vocal in her opposition to Jean Nouvel's tower.

The article here: http://www.lemonde.fr/culture/artic...deja-menacee_1051848_3246.html#ens_id=1050049


----------



## snot

It's sad that such an important district as LA Defense is located on three tiny municipalities, like small 'baronies'. 
Those baronies go back in the middle ages and are bad for the modern developpement of Greater Paris.
Same in Brussels, where the core-city is cut in 19 small municipalities.hno:


----------



## brisavoine

In Le Figaro we learn more about the controversy. A meeting will take place between Jean Nouvel and the mayor of Puteaux on June 9. I'm translating the article.



> Jean Nouvel's tower triggers controversy
> 
> Le Figaro
> May 30, 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean Nouvel, on Tuesday, after it was announced his project had won the competition
> 
> *The mayor of Puteaux, opposed to the project in its current state, will meet the architect on June 9.*
> 
> No sooner the laureate is known, Jean Nouvel already triggers controversy. Winner of the competition launched by La Défense Authority (EPAD) for the Signal Tower, the architect's project meets with the disapproval of Joëlle Ceccaldi-Raynaud, member of the jury and mayor of Puteaux, the municipality where the building will be erected.
> 
> "As it stands now, this is not a beautiful project", Ms Ceccaldi-Raynaud told Le Figaro. The elected official, who does not hide her preference for US architect Daniel Libeskind's project, one of the five finalists in the competition, has squarely asked Jean Nouvel to go back to the drawing board. She sees in his tower a "heavy" and "grey" building, designed as a "dungeon". "On the side of Puteaux and Coubevoie we have a wall!", she adds. In her crusade, she relies on the support of "hundreds" of emails from residents of her municipality. Her opponents just see in her position a "publicity stunt".
> 
> Jean Nouvel, good sport, has accepted to meet Joëlle Ceccaldi-Raynaud on June 9. "I'm sure we'll find common ground", says she, before pleading for a "more open and novel architecture". Among other things, she'll propose that the architect reconsiders the steel chosen for the façade above the glass structure. She'll suggest he rethinks the base of the tower and he enlarges the entrances. Finally, she'll check with the architect the location and the number of car parks and green spaces, as well as the link with the Quatre Temps shopping mall. "I will change the zoning regulations in my municipality, but not at any price", warns the mayor. Without a change in the zoning regulations, which has to be decided by the Puteaux municipal council, the tower cannot be built.


http://www.lefigaro.fr/culture/2008...our-de-jean-nouvel-declenche-la-polemique.php


----------



## JBCousin

Brisavoine, to answer at your request, I drew two diagrams of Signal Tower yesterday evening. They're awaiting approval on SSP.


----------



## brisavoine

^^Super, mais il faudrait aussi faire les autres tours que j'ai mises en gras. Personnellement je n'ai pas les compétences.


----------



## brisavoine

I don't know if people have noticed it, but this music video clip was actually filmed at La Défense (at first I thought it was some American CBD):


----------



## brisavoine

JBCousin said:


> Brisavoine, to answer at your request, I drew two diagrams of Signal Tower yesterday evening. They're awaiting approval on SSP.


Your drawing was approved on SSP. Congrats!

We're still missing the towers that I've highlighted in the list above.


----------



## brisavoine

Interview of Joëlle Ceccaldi-Raynaud, mayor of Puteaux, in the JDD today. I'm translating the interview.

Ms Ceccaldi-Raynaud has been mocked a lot by French forumers in the past 48 hours, sometimes insulted, but I think she raises interesting points in her interview.


> Joëlle Ceccaldi-Raynaud: "The Nouvel tower is ugly"
> 
> JDD
> June 1, 2008
> 
> *What are you blaming Jean Nouvel's Signal Tower for?*
> 
> This tower is ugly and bulky. A monolith that overwhelms everything. He himself said he designed it as "a dungeon at La Défense". I am not happy to host a besieged fortress on the territory of Puteaux. The requirements were for an open and lively tower bringing dynamism to the area. Instead of that, we have a return to the Middle Ages. What is being offered to the residents of Puteaux? The sight of a grey and cold 300-meter high wall, covered with a metallic lattice. And I'm not the only one who thinks that way, except that I, I have the guts to say it. I receive very many letters, emails, and phone calls encouraging me. What's more, before the result of the competition, internet users were invited to give their views on the website of La Défense Authority (EPAD): well, Mr. Nouvel's project got only 5% of the votes. It was at the bottom of the list, by far.
> 
> *According to you, why did he win the competition?*
> 
> Because he has just received the Pritzker Prize (architecture Nobel Prize). It must have impressed some people. There was a debate among the jury. But people in architecture circles had already made their choice before hearing the architects [explaining their projects in front of the jury]. The members of the jury do not live in Puteaux. Personally, I would have preferred Daniel Libeskind or Norman Foster's towers.
> 
> *You fear that Jean Nouvel will become "a new Le Corbusier". What do you mean by that?*
> 
> Have you seen Le Corbusier's buildings? They are ugly, they don't age well! Mr Nouvel's tower is a pile of boxes. A vertical replica of the Arche de La Défense. There is no architectural ambition. Moreover, I have no clue where the car parks and the green spaces are located. From what I can see, nothing has been planned. The base of the tower was absolutely not thought out. There are many shadowy areas in this story.
> 
> *It seems you also regret that this Signal Tower does not provide social housing...*
> 
> I do not regret it: in Puteaux, more than 30% of housing is social housing, so I don't need more social housing [under French law]. All I'm noticing is no social mixing was contemplated [it was the same with the five finalists, notes the JDD]. And I really wonder who will be able to buy the grand luxury apartments located 200 meters above the street which will no doubt cost a lot of money.
> 
> *"I am not going to sell my municipality on the cheap"*
> 
> *Do you have the power to oppose Jean Nouvel's project?*
> 
> In order for this tower to be built, I need to modify zoning regulations. In the current circumstances, I am not willing to do so. And if I do it, it won't be at any price. I am not going to sell my municipality on the cheap.
> 
> *What do you propose?*
> 
> Mr. Nouvel has accepted an audience with me, on June 9. I want him to go back to the drawing board. I will suggest he modifies the general aspect of his tower, so that it is more pleasing to the eye. It can surely be improved, making it look less like the Montparnasse Tower, making it more human, lighter, more transparent. But will he accept to change his oeuvre?


http://www.lejdd.fr/cmc/paris/200822/joelle-ceccaldi-raynaud-la-tour-nouvel-est-laide_121776.html


----------



## skyboi

and here with the serious option Hermitage/Ferrier :banana:







[/QUOTE]

Are you kidding Farnese ? how dense Liverpool and rotterdam gonna be compare to this picture in ten years from now ? not to mention those supertalls in this pic , gather your senses back my dear


----------



## Farnese

skyboi said:


> and here with the serious option Hermitage/Ferrier :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding Farnese ? how dense Liverpool and rotterdam gonna be compare to this picture in ten years from now ? not to mention those supertalls in this pic , gather your senses back my dear


that was sarcasm regarding another thread where Liverpool got almost as much votes as Paris for best skyline in the EU


----------



## ParisianStyle

brisavoine said:


> Your drawing was approved on SSP. Congrats!
> 
> We're still missing the towers that I've highlighted in the list above.




Signal looks very strange and inapropriate between Eiffeil Tower, Generali, Phare and Air²... hno: so disppointed


----------



## brisavoine

The telenovela continues... I had no sooner finished translating Ms Ceccaldi-Raynaud's interview that Jean Nouvel's response appeared in the JDD. In French we call this "the reply of the shepherd to the shepherdess". 

In Jean Nouvel's interview we learn new details about his Signal Tower, in particular exact dimensions that I am putting in red. We also learn more about the concept, the loggias in particular, which seem fantastic, but as great as the concept may be, I'm still not convinced by the overall shape of the tower. The boxy shape is what people will see first, before the sophisticated "iridescent" walls of the loggias and the gardens hanging 250 meters above street level.

Jean Nouvel can be jargonistic at times, so my translation is unfortunately a bit jargonistic too.



> Jean Nouvel responds to the controversy
> 
> JDD
> June 1, 2008
> 
> *No sooner selected, your tower is already a subject of controversy: Joëlle Ceccaldi-Raynaud speaks of a "besieged fortress", a "return to the Middle Ages"...*
> 
> I think all of this comes from some misunderstanding, due to the conditions in which the project was presented. The models that she saw were not very well lighted. Furthermore, I've said that in an urban symbolism this standard-bearer tower could be read as a "belfry" or a "dungeon", because it must be seen from far, it must play a centrality role at La Défense. The way I said it, the "dungeon" was not a military metaphor. One has never seen dungeons with 50-meter high and 35-meter large loggias. Ms Ceccaldi-Raynaud asks me to go back to the drawing board. My drawings are not definitely completed. I'm going to explain to her in what way our project is optimistic and humanistic, in terms of light and openness. The contrary of opacity.
> 
> *She fears, in her words, that you become "a new Le Corbusier"...*
> 
> (laughs) That would be an honor: I think Le Corbusier was a plastician of genius. At the same time, I am not an heir, I do not share his concepts of the city. What's more, I was often considered sacrilegious with the ideas of the master. Maybe Ms Ceccaldi-Raynaud wishes to say that she's afraid of architecture expressing itself in a modern way. Yet the world is changing, and architecture needs to change with the world. It is out of question to do a pastiche of existing buildings. We must innovate.
> 
> *She threatens not to submit a change in zoning regulations to her municipal council for vote. Can she block the project?*
> 
> I do not wish to comment further on her stance. I'm going to talk about it with her in the coming days, to try and understand her misgivings. Architecture is also the art to integrate constraints. If I can take into account some of her concerns, I will do it. The tower must be completed in 2013 or 2014.
> 
> *"It will be a small city inside the city"*
> 
> *Can you describe your Signal Tower?*
> 
> It is 301-meter high, on a 65-meter by 52-meter footprint. It's not a simple parallelepiped, despite its basic form. It distinguishes itself by its exceptional scale*, but also by the fact that it is possible to read inside the tower, because it opens widely to the outside. The hustle and bustle, the liveliness, which normally manifest themselves at the street level, exist at different levels here. Normally, a tower is a bit like a cold and monofunctional monster, characterized by curtain walls and by the same frame repeated over the entire building. This mixed-use tower is made up of four equal modules, clearly identified. Each has a specific destination: luxury housing on top, a big hotel in the middle, offices below, and stores and shops on the ground level, all organized as a small city inside the city [this mixed use is a first in France, notes the JDD]. If people wanted to, we could even add a fifth module raising the tower's height to 370 meters...
> 
> *How does it open to the outside?*
> 
> Through immense colored loggias, inspired from the vast terraces - painted by great artists - that were found in Italian public buildings before, in Siena for example. Here, each cube is partly hollowed in order to create a large glazed opening, about 50-meter high by about 30-meter wide. The stacked loggias are some sort of urban plazas that can be read from the outside, like giant screens. In a traditional tower, one enters a lobby, takes an elevator, arrives in a small corridor... Everything is confined. Here, these atriums form shared spaces, living places. It's a new type of tower. We eschew the usual claustrophobia.
> 
> *"Solar panels on the roof and wind turbines on the last two floors.*
> 
> *How will these loggias look?*
> 
> To each loggia its color and its function. Dwellings, on top of the tower, are arranged around a terraced garden, 250 meters above street level, with trees, surrounded by reflecting green-colored walls, as an amplification of the vegetation. A peaceful place of rest. The great atrium of the hotel - 180 meters above street level, facing the historical axis, with a view over central Paris - is red, the color of pomp, of theatres. Here will be found some hanging bars, some restaurants, some lounges, some business centers... As for the offices, they are provided with an inner plaza (with cafeterias) marked by bluish iridescent walls. A place for coffee breaks, a place to have a drink, to meet people, to speak. Moreover, each loggia is decorated with fractals. These are poetic images, expressive and varied, corresponding to a new geometry invented by the mathematician Benoît Mandelbrot.
> 
> *What is the role played by light?*
> 
> The tower is made of stainless steel, light grey, a bit like the zinc of the roofs in central Paris. All the beams forming the frame are partly - on their inner sides - covered by gilded mirrors. This system allows to reflect what's going on inside when standing outside, and what's going on outside when standing inside. And the slightest ray of sunshine sends a warm light inside.
> 
> *In what way is your tower "exemplary" on an environmental level?*
> 
> We meet requirements that have never been asked in France. The tower must emit less CO2 than a normal construction. The atriums are of great interest in that respect, because they are glazed, they open themselves when the weather is good, in order to ventilate the tower, and they are closed during the winter, in order to capture heat. Furthermore, natural light penetrates abundantly, which allows to save 50% of artificial light. We plan to use all the available techniques, such as geothermal power, solar panels on the roof, or wind turbines on the last two floors.
> 
> **72 floors, 140,000 m² of floor space, 50,000 m² of which offices, 33,000 m² dwellings, 39,000 m² hotel (333 rooms), 10,000 m² stores and shops. Construction cost for the building alone: 600 million euros.*


http://www.lejdd.fr/cmc/paris/200822/jean-nouvel-repond-a-la-polemique_121762.html


----------



## Alvar Lavague

*La Défense by 2015*









(JP)


----------



## brisavoine

Other renders by JP:


----------



## HD

I wonder how much of this actually gets built.


----------



## Alvar Lavague

> Trois des cinq finalistes, Jacques Ferrier, Jean-Michel Wilmotte et Norman Foster, comptent maintenir leurs projets. « Dans la mesure où le site est libre, où mon projet plaît à mes financiers, je ne vois pas pourquoi il ne se ferait pas », lance Jean-Michel Wilmotte, associé à Bouygues.


http://www.20minutes.fr/article/234745/Paris-Du-rififi-a-l-ombre-de-la-tour-Signal.php


According to this article, Willmotte's and Foster's towers could be constructed.


----------



## Matthieu

Everyone wants to build his tower in LD.


----------



## brisavoine

Matthieu said:


> Everyone wants to build his tower in LD.


Yeah, so let's recap the tallest projects we have now.

Officially selected projects:

Valode & Pistre's *Generali Tower* (318m/1,043ft):



















Jean Nouvel's *Signal Tower* (301m/988ft):





































Thom Mayne's *Phare Tower* (300m/984ft):




























Project likely to be built:

Jacques Ferrier's *Hermitage Towers* (309m/1,014ft & 264m/866ft):




























Towers that could be built too, hints in the press:

*Norman Foster's tower* (297m/974ft):





































*Jean-Michel Wilmotte's tower* (284m/932ft):


----------



## Minato ku

I wait for more information about the last two projects for create new threads.
Especially for Foster's tower that we don't even know the name.

I don't remember the name of Willmotte's tower.


----------



## Matthieu

Minato ku said:


> I wait for more information about the last two projects for create new threads.
> Especially for Foster's tower that we don't even know the name.
> 
> I don't remember the name of Willmotte's tower.


I agree, for now they're mostly rumors.


----------



## brisavoine

Another video with more views and a little PR speech by the Paris mayor: http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/?rn=1095452&ch=1299943&cl=9898188&src=fryvideo&lang=fr


----------



## Cyril

*What Herzog & de Meuron say about the project*

Projet Triangle, Porte de Versailles
Paris, France
2006 –, *planned completion 2014*

“Le Projet Triangle” is primarily perceived on the metropolitan scale of the City of Paris. Its elevated stature will lend major visibility to the Porte de Versailles and the Parc des Expositions site within the overall conurbation. It will also permit its integration in the system of axes and perspectives that constitute the urban fabric of Paris.

On the scale of the Porte de Versailles site, the project will also play a significant role in the reorganisation of flows and perception of urban space. The Parc des Expositions site currently forms a break between the Haussmanian fabric of the15th district of Paris and the communities of Issy-les-Moulineaux and Vanves, emphasised by the visual impact of the peripheral boulevard.

The construction of an ambitious building on the Porte de Versailles site will mark its opening and restore the historical axis formed by the rue de Vaugirard and avenue Ernest Renan.

The square of the Porte de Versailles is a complex space in its current configuration. Its initial semi-circular organisation is difficult to interpret given the many visual impediments and lack of clearly identified public spaces between the Parc des Expositions and the buildings opposite.

Building on the square itself would intensify this problem of perception: our project therefore proposes to free this space by positioning itself along the avenue Ernest Renan.

This move offers three major advantages :

* it permits the creation of a public square between the boulevard Victor and Hall 1 of the Parc des Expositions, by reorganising logistic flows.
* It creates a strong link between what are known as the “petit” and “grand” parcs, the two parts of the Parc des Expositions.
* It marks the Paris / Issy-les-Moulineaux axis, allowing the urban space to cross the peripheral boulevard by activating the entire facade of the avenue Ernest Renan.

Situated along the avenue, the project is located at the heart of the Parc des Expositions site, set back from the surrounding residential areas. Its volumetry also takes into account the impact of a high building on its environment. Its triangular shape actually means that it does not cast shadows on adjacent buildings. The environmental approach of the project is also perceptible in this simple, compact volumetry which limits its ground impact and allows the optimum utilisation of solar and wind power due to its excellent positioning.

Apart from its structural and technical qualities, the filigree, crystalline nature of the project permits its integration in the system of perspectives formed by the Hausmannian axes. This dialogue with the city is not however limited to its silhouette, but also defines the internal organisation and texture of the project.

The Triangle is conceived as a piece of the city that could be pivoted and positioned vertically. It is carved by a network of vertical and horizontal traffic flows of variable capacities and speeds. Like the boulevards, streets and more intimate passages of a city, these traffic flows carve the construction into islets of varying shapes and sizes.

This evocation of the urban fabric of Paris, at once classic and coherent in its entirety and varied and intriguing in its details, is encountered in the façade of the Triangle. Like that of a classical building, this one features two levels of interpretation: an easily recognisable overall form and a fine, crystalline silhouette of its façade which allows it to be perceived variously.

This “vertical city” district stands in close relation to its environment and is accessible to a highly diverse public. Taking up the analogy of urban squares, it offers each individual the opportunity to enter a complex of spaces open to all on its levels.

The base of the project is open to all, from the square of the Porte de Versailles and along the avenue Ernest Renan which regains the appearance of a Parisian street, with its shops and restaurants. An elevated square, on level with the roofs of Paris, will offer everyone a unique view of the district and the whole city. This visit might then be extended in the higher reaches of the Triangle, from where the entire metropolis can be discovered.

The Triangle will thus become one of the scenes of metropolitan Paris. It will not only be a landmark from which the urban panorama can be viewed, but also an outstanding silhouette in the system of axes and monuments of the city.

Herzog & de Meuron, 2008

Source: http://www.dezeen.com/2008/09/29/le-projet-triangle-by-herzog-de-meuron/


----------



## brisavoine

Some photos of Axa Tower under reconstruction.

Taken on October 20:









Taken on October 26:









Inside the building, taken a few days ago:


----------



## brisavoine

Some new renders posted by Densaga on the French forum, showing La Défense with the new supartalls planned. As far as I can tell, all the new towers appear on the render, except the Hermitage Towers whose design has changed and is still unknown to forumers.

Large version: here









Large version: here


----------



## ParisianStyle

Wonderful. Definitely great and soo exiting !!
I must admit that Signal is not that bad on the first pic


----------



## brisavoine

If only they would do the same at Montparnasse!


----------



## User101

brisavoine said:


> Large version: here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large version: here


Nope...dosent matter how you dress it up, when you walk through La Defense, its still a shitty concrete dump.

A turd, is a turd, is a turd.


----------



## Minato ku

I created a thread about Seine Arche, the redevelopment area just next to la Defense.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=750778




brisavoine said:


> If only they would do the same at Montparnasse!


I agree, I have the same hope or dream.


----------



## germantower

User101 said:


> Nope...dosent matter how you dress it up, when you walk through La Defense, its still a shitty concrete dump.
> 
> A turd, is a turd, is a turd.


mhhhh have you ever been to la defense?


----------



## f.e.s.b.r.

brisavoine said:


> Some new renders posted by Densaga on the French forum, showing La Défense with the new supartalls planned. As far as I can tell, all the new towers appear on the render, except the Hermitage Towers whose design has changed and is still unknown to forumers.
> 
> Large version: here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large version: here





wow man.. that is gonna be incredible... wonderful projects...


----------



## steppenwolf

Paris has got it right, and she knows it!


----------



## Minato ku

Four towers proposed in Massena (13th arrondissement)

The vision to build high-rises in Massena is not but as we learnt few month ago, this area is one where high rises could be build inside inner Paris.
Massena is a big railward vasleland inside the big Paris rive gauche redevellopment area next to the Peripherique in southeastern inner Paris. With Bercy and the redevelopment of the dockland in Ivry, this is maybe the birth of the big eastern business district that Paris lack.



















www.leparisien.fr


----------



## Dale

Apologies if this has already been addressed, but given the global credit crunch, has there been much talk of these projects being delayed or cancelled altogether.

Merci.


----------



## Matthieu

Some guy, forgot who, said Phare and Signal (the two most important projects arguably) are maintained. Other than that no real news I guess.


----------



## Dale

Matthieu said:


> Some guy, forgot who, said Phare and Signal (the two most important projects arguably) are maintained. Other than that no real news I guess.


Gotcha. I'd be okay with those two.


----------



## Martounet

http://www.lemoniteur.fr/actualite/...hermitage_defense_norman_foster/D08E8AD12.htm

great news that the former hermirage tower is cancelled :banana:

i know i'm a bit late but i was so glad when it has been officialized :nuts:


----------



## Cyril

We know that new proposal by Foster is made of "several towers". Renders will be revealed at the MIPIM in March 2009.


----------



## Martounet

i can't wait! :banana:


----------



## brisavoine

A hilarious article published in The Times. And a sad example of our segregated modern society.


> Paris mega-rich raise barricades against urban poor neighbours
> 
> The Times
> October 18, 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Villa Montmorency in the 1900s. Now it has become a high society bastion
> 
> When Céline Dion was reported to have paid €47 million (£36 million) for a house in Villa Montmorency last week, the industrialists and showbiz stars who live in the most exclusive district of Paris were delighted.
> 
> The Canadian singer will be a welcome addition to a gated community that includes Carla Bruni-Sarkozy, the President's wife, and Dominique Desseigne, Mr Sarkozy's billionaire friend.
> 
> But soon its 120 or so homeowners are likely to be confronted by some new neighbours they would rather keep at a distance - the urban poor.
> 
> In a move that has ignited furious protests, Bertrand Delanoë, the Mayor of Paris, has approved plans for 180 council flats in Porte d'Auteuil, across the road from Villa Montmorency in well-heeled west Paris.
> 
> Its rich and famous residents have signed petitions, berated MPs and complained that tenants will be able to see into their leafy and secret world from the tower block that Mr Delanoë wants to put up. Claudie Fournier-Christol, the chair of Porte d'Auteuil Environnement, a residents' association, accused the council of bringing “suburban crime” to the doorstep of France's “biggest taxpayers”.
> 
> The project is part of a programme to increase the number of council homes in Paris from 190,000 to 230,000 over the next six years to take the pressure off a waiting list of 110,000 people. With Mr Delanoë pledging to put social housing in middle and upper-class districts in the name of la mixité sociale - a policy designed to knock down barriers between the wealthy and the impoverished - controversy is inevitable.
> 
> Nowhere will it be fiercer than in Villa Montmorency, Paris's equivalent to Kensington Palace Gardens.
> 
> Built in the 19th century in the grounds of a château that belonged to an aristocratic family ruined by the revolution, the residence was originally a magnet for writers, thinkers and artists seeking a rural atmosphere in Paris. Today it has become a ghetto for les méga-riches.
> 
> Vincent Bollore, the media tycoon with a personal fortune of €4.3 billion, lives there, along with Xavier Niel, whose internet businesses have earned him a fortune of €2.7 billion.
> 
> Sylvie Vartan and Mylène Farmer, two of France's biggest pop singers, are neighbours. So is Mr Sarkozy. He stayed with Mr Desseigne, who owns the Lucien Barriè leisure group, for two months last year. Now the President spends more nights in his wife's house, which backs on to Villa Montmorency, than the Elysée Palace.
> 
> “I understand why they are fighting against council homes,” said Claude Goasgen, a councillor opposed to the plans. “They are going to get a ten-storey building under their noses.” City officials say the homes are needed for people who cannot afford private accommodation in the area.


----------



## paulojusy

fdhfgjghhxdfvb


----------



## Matthieu

paulojusy said:


> fdhfgjghhxdfvb


Wrong!


----------



## Martounet

i think it's due to tue current society, full of famous people who aim at being " in peace", away from fans, especially singers, actors, etc, i rescpect that. 

but the law has to be applied in the whole of territory, it would be a symbolic victory to settle council homes in this rich ghetto.


----------



## Minato ku

I think that it is these buildings. 
Architect : Kazuyo Sejima and Ryue Nishizawa


----------



## cristof

j'espère que la crise financière ne pénalisera pas tous ces projets sur le moyen terme car le skyline de la défense sera magnifique dans le futur avec toutes ces nouvelles tours...une concurrence sérieuse pour l'indétronable London city en EU....


----------



## Martounet

i don't care about london :lol:


----------



## cristof

ahaha , en effet, c'est ce que disent les parisiens.


----------



## Martounet

right!  i don't understand why those two cities are compared...


----------



## stewartrama

je n'aime pas la tour. elle est mauche!


----------



## Skyline_FFM

paulojusy said:


> fdhfgjghhxdfvb


I have once had a trojan horse on my computer which created a file in system32 with a similar name! :lol:


----------



## Minato ku

Hotel Renaissance in Avenue de Wagram near the Champs Elysees 
Architect Cristian de Portzamparc

Pictures by JP.


----------



## jennifer68

wouaw !amazing !fabulous ! the best contemporary fassade cladding in paris now !incredible !


----------



## Matthieu

Took me a moment to understand it was a picture and not a rendering.


----------



## jennifer68

Matthieu said:


> Took me a moment to understand it was a picture and not a rendering.


yes it's a picture ! of shure !


----------



## Architek

when i first saw it i thought it was a great rendering...amazing structure, wish it was taller


----------



## Pompey77

Absolutely beautiful. Looks incredibly expensive.


----------



## brisavoine

jennifer68 said:


> wouaw !amazing !fabulous ! the best contemporary fassade cladding in paris now !incredible !


Paris est tellement figé. En tout cas c'est ce que me dit toujours Hubert...

PS : Paris c'est au masculin au fait.


----------



## ParisianStyle

> http://www.jdf.com/etude-sectorielle...-actualite.php


Phare Tower, the 300m tall Unibail tower in La Défense, initially planned for 2012, has been pushed to 2015 because of the economic crisis...
:bash:


----------



## skyscraper100

that building with wave is freakin amazing! i like it!


----------



## brisavoine

EDIT


----------



## brisavoine

The results of the last French census (2006) have just been published. They show a big increase in the Paris population. The Paris metropolitan area, with unchanged borders, saw its population swell from 11,174,743 at the March 7, 1999 census to 11,769,424 at the January 1, 2006 census. That's an increase of 594,681 people in little less than 7 years, i.e. 87,207 people per year.

In the 1990s, the increase had been only 35,009 people per year, so the census results show that since 1999 the Paris metropolitan area is back in the world league of fast growing metropolitan areas. So much for the doom-mongers always lamenting a "figé" (immobile) Paris on the decline...

In the European Union, Paris is one of the three jugernauts in terms of population growth (the other being Madrid and London). I've calculated the Madrid and London population growth figures for comparison.

For Madrid I've taken the provinces of Madrid, Toledo, and Guadalajara. These three provinces together are what corresponds best to the Madrid metropolitan area. Between 1999 and 2006, the population in these three provinces increased by 132,323 people per year. This is more than the 87,207 people per year in the Paris metropolitan area, and is essentially due to the extremely high immigration in Spain these past 10 years due to the Spanish economic boom (which is now over, so it will be interesting to check the Spanish population figures in the coming years).

For London I've used the London LUZ. The LUZs (Larger Urban Zones) are defined by Eurostat, the European statistical agency, and are similar in concept to the US metropolitan areas. The London LUZ includes Greater London + more than 30 districts and unitary authorities around Greater London.

Between mid-1999 and mid-2006, the population in the London LUZ increased by 70,614 people per year. This is less than the 87,207 people per year in the Paris metropolitan area, essentially because the birth rates in Paris are higher than in London (Paris birth rates are above the French average, which is itself above the birth rates in almost all the other European countries), whereas the immigration levels are approximately the same in Paris and London.

Since 2006 (the year of the last census whose figures have just been published), we know from INSEE estimates (INSEE is the French statistical office) that the population increase in the Paris metropolitan area has remained quite high (nearly +90,000 people per year), but the definite 2007 figures will only be published next year, and the 2008 figures will only be published in 2010.


----------



## kony

SO WHAT POPULATION figure you came out with for London and Madrid ?


----------



## nukey

Sounds about right. Paris and Madrid are much better at providing homes for new families and immigrants... London often has to absorb new population into existing housing stock which is redevloped and carved up into smaller and smaller accomodation (which means it has a large outflow of people not satisfied with housing, lowering growth levels).

What was London's and Madrid's population? I would be interested to see how the three are converging, or whether Paris is pulling away ahead... or what...


----------



## brisavoine

The Paris metropolitan area, in its 1999 borders defined by the French statistical office INSEE, had 11,174,743 inhabitants on March 7, 1999, and it reached 11,769,424 inhabitants on January 1, 2006. Later this year, INSEE will publish the new borders of the Paris metropolitan area (scores of municipalities have been engulfed by the Paris metropolitan area since 1999, but we don't know which ones yet, waiting for INSEE to publish the new borders), so the actual population of the Paris metropolitan as of January 1, 2006 will actually be higher than 11,769,424 within the new borders of the metropolitan area.

For Madrid, the three provinces of Madrid, Guadalajara, and Toledo had a combined population of 5,816,589 on January 1, 1999, and they reached a combined population of 6,742,851 on January 1, 2006.

For the London LUZ, it had a population of 11,577,000 on July 1, 1999, and it reached a population of 12,071,300 on July 1, 2006.

Also, for an idea of the magnitude of population growth in these three European metropolitan areas, you can compare them with the population growth in the three largest US combined statistical areas (the largest version of US metropolitan areas).

in the EU (between 1999 and 2006):
- Madrid (3 provinces): +132,323 people per year
- Paris metro area: +87,207 people per year
- London LUZ: +70,614 people per year

and in the US (between 2000 and 2007):
- Los Angeles CSA: +197,382 people per year
- New York CSA: +85,742 people per year
- Chicago CSA: +61,844 people per year


----------



## kony

thanx 4 those datas...interesting indeed.

Does those paris figure naturally includes part of the inhab. of the big satellites cities (Chartres or orleans among others) who commute every day to Paris ?


I wonder, but i think they are not included.


----------



## brisavoine

^^Short answer is no. The Paris metropolitan area defined by INSEE which had 11,769,424 inhabitants on January 1, 2006 includes neither Chartres, nor Orléans, nor even Senlis, Compiègne, Creil, Provins, or Dreux. The French metropolitan areas are defined much more conservatively than the US metropolitan areas. That's why the Paris metropolitan area still has room to expand, but I don't think that the new borders of the metropolitan area to be anounced later this year will encompass Chartres or Orléans. You may have to wait for a few decades before Chartres is included within the Paris metropolitan area, given the conservative definition of metropolitan areas by INSEE. And as for Orléans, it will never be part of the Paris metropolitan area with the current definition of French metropolitan areas. The new 2006 borders of the Paris metropolitan area may include Senlis, Provins, and Creil (those are the most likely commuters' satellite cities that INSEE could join to the Paris metropolitan area), but even that is not sure.


----------



## brisavoine

Here is the historical population of the Paris metropolitan area since 1968, in its expanding borders census after census (the figures from before 1990 have been calculated retrospectively by a researcher at INSEE based on pre-1990 census returns):
- 1968 census: 8,368,000 inh. (within 1968 borders of the metro area)
- 1975 census: 9,096,000 inh. (within 1975 borders of the metro area)
- 1982 census: 9,362,000 inh. (within 1982 borders of the metro area)
- 1990 census: 10,291,851 inh. (within 1990 borders of the metro area)
- 1999 census: 11,174,743 inh. (within 1999 borders of the metro area)
- 2006 census: 11,769,424 inh. (within 1999 borders of the metro area; new 2006 borders to be announced later this year)


----------



## Cyril

Another interesting figure is Paris urban area/agglomeration population.
It reached 10,142,977 inhabitants on January 1, 2006 within 1999 borders, which means it will score some 10,200,000+ inh. within forthcoming 2006 borders.
I know that agglomeration/urban areas population figures aren't much relevant nowadays but Paris is the first urban area (with a big urban city centre - unlike Essen for instance) going beyond 10 millions inhabitants in the E.U.


----------



## kony

on Madrid case, i am kind of surprised to see Toledo included in the metro area...i have been to Toledo, and it's 1 full hour bus drive from Madrid...and you see a lot of countryside land in between...it is as far as Paris as those satellites cities around paris i was mentionning (like Chartres)


sorry for the off-topic.


----------



## brisavoine

The areas of the Toledo province near the border with the Madrid province are those that are part of the Madrid metropolitan area. They have grown a lot in recent years, as the excess of population growth in Madrid province spills over into the Toledo province and the Guadalajara province. The city of Toledo proper is probably not part of the Madrid metropolitan area (at least if we use the French definition of metropolitan areas), but since I don't know where the exact limits of the metropolitan area are located, I had to include the whole province (but the population growth in that province is essentially happening in the areas bordering the Madrid province anyway).


----------



## Jim856796

Hotel Concorde La Fayette is undergoing renovations throughout 2008 and early 2009. Those renovations are going to be completed in June of the latter year.


----------



## brisavoine

An article in USA Today comparing the EU's two largest cities and the recent opposite turns in their high-rise policies.


> London caps skyscrapers; Paris piles high
> 
> By Jeffrey Stinson,
> USA Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the global race to build glitzy skyscrapers, London and Paris are choosing opposite paths — as usual.
> 
> The French capital has decided to allow the construction of tall buildings in some areas for the first time in 30 years. London's new mayor vows to oppose any towers that would overshadow historic landmarks.
> 
> The differing strategies reflect a debate occurring not just in these longtime rival cities, but elsewhere in the world: Should cities try to keep up with upstarts such as Dubai or Jeddah, where flashy towers seem to sprout every week? Or should they try to protect their architectural heritage, even at the risk of losing prestige and financial might?
> 
> Michael Edwards of the Bartlett School of Architecture at University College London says Paris is entering the "competition craze" among cities to build higher, while London is "less keen" on playing in that contest.
> 
> Paris Mayor Bertrand Delanoë persuaded the City Council this month to revolutionize the skyline by allowing high-rises in six central areas — though the buildings are limited to two-thirds the height of the cherished 81-story Eiffel Tower.
> 
> Until now, Paris has been one of the few world capitals, along with Washington and Rome, to consistently protect its city vistas by imposing strict building height limits and confining skyscrapers to the outskirts.
> 
> For many Parisians that was sound policy, reinforced by the 690-foot Montparnasse Tower built in 1972 that both Delanoë and President Nicolas Sarkozy admit is a high-rise blight on Paris' Left Bank.
> 
> Delanoë said before the council vote that the Montparnasse shouldn't deter the city from riding the architectural boom of other great cities. He vowed not to "repeat the mistakes of the past."
> 
> The change coincides with a plan advocated by Sarkozy to revitalize Paris' La Défense business district with more new skyscrapers outside the western edge of the city.
> 
> The centerpiece, announced this spring, will be a 71-story tower designed by noted French architect Jean Nouvel.
> 
> The prominence of old capitals such as Paris is being challenged by rapidly developing cities such as Dubai and Shanghai.
> 
> Those cities have built architectural marvels in recent years "to transform themselves into the world's new financial and cultural capitals," says Memphis architect Louis Pounders, who will head the American Institute of Architects' committee on design next year.
> 
> Recent additions include the world's tallest building — Taipei 101 in Taiwan, which has 101 floors and is 1,670 feet high. It opened last July. That will be dwarfed by the Burj Dubai, a 2,625-foot, or half-mile-high tower, under construction in the United Arab Emirates.
> 
> That's nothing compared with what was announced in March by Saudi Arabia: The so-called Mile High Tower in Jeddah will be roughly 5,280 feet, or the equivalent of four Empire State Buildings stacked atop each other.
> 
> Architects use new computer and engineering technology to "push the design envelope to further promote this unique world-city image," Pounders says.
> 
> London refuses to play along. Its mayor, Boris Johnson, opposes any skyscrapers that would overshadow historic buildings, block vistas, threaten parks or fail to blend into areas of the city.
> 
> Instead, he favors building skyscrapers where other high-rises already exist, such as London's Canary Wharf and Docklands in the east end.
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/news/world/2008-07-29-skyscrapers_N.htm


----------



## Matthieu

I don't understand they say they're talking of Paris' centre (guess it's the municipality) but then talk of Nouvel's Tour Signal in La Défense.


----------



## Feanaro

Nice topic...


----------



## Mr Bricks

I don´t get that article. Most of the large towers u/c in London are located in the historic centre. The same cannot be said for Paris.


----------



## brisavoine

Mr Bricks said:


> I don´t get that article. Most of the large towers u/c in London are located in the historic centre. The same cannot be said for Paris.


It depends how you define the "historic centre". In London many towers are in Canary Wharf which is not the historic centre. As for Paris, there are 28 towers taller than 100 meters (328 feet) that are located in the City of Paris proper (the 20 arrondissements).

The "historic centre" of Paris:


----------



## Mr Bricks

Yeah but Paris has nothing that can rival the City of London skyline in its historic centre. Furthermore most new skyscrapers planned for Paris are located in La Defense.


----------



## brisavoine

^^Right, there are no big churches and towers in Central Paris. :|

(panoramas and captions by Arnaud Frich)



























In terms of clusters in the historic centre, this one is taller than the clusters in the historic centres of any other European city except Frankfurt:



















And this view was taken is in Central Paris, not in some distant suburbs:


----------



## wjfox

Please don't turn this into another London v Paris fight. Thanks.


----------



## Matthieu

Povoa de Varzim is better than both anyway


----------



## brisavoine

wjfox said:


> Please don't turn this into another London v Paris fight. Thanks.


Some people always come in this thread and feel obliged to make comparisons with London. So far I have never seen forumers coming here and making comparisons with NYC, Tokyo, or whatnot. Go figure!


----------



## Mr Bricks

I don´t see this as a London vs. Paris thing, I just think that article is flawed. I never mentioned anything about churches either. And I´m quite aware of the existance of tour montparnasse. However anyone who has visited these two great cities knows that there´s no modern skyscrapercluster to be found in the historic centre of Paris.


----------



## F . P i ë c h

right! also because both London and Paris are beautiful cities!


----------



## Minato ku

Extention of Paris Rive Gauche redevelopment area in the 13th arrondissement to the Peripherique.
See the four high-rises.









Picture by Lorenzo

Office : Blue
Housing : Yellow
Only commercial : Orange
Public facilities : Red


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Minato ku said:


> Extention of Paris Rive Gauche redevelopment area in the 13th arrondissement to the Peripherique.
> See the four high-rises.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture by Lorenzo
> 
> Office : Blue
> Housing : Yellow
> Only commercial : Orange
> Public facilities : Red


Could you show that on a map please? :cheers:


----------



## Alvar Lavague

*Institut des Cultures d'Islam - Yves Lion*

Institute for Islamic Cultures in the "Goutte d'Or" neighbourhood (18th Arrondissement), competition won by Yves Lion.



















http://www.atelierslion.com/


----------



## xlchris

^Looks very good. Modern combined with old.


----------



## Cosmo Urbano

Mr Bricks said:


> I don´t get that article. Most of the large towers u/c in London are located in the historic centre. The same cannot be said for Paris.


^^^^^^

Happily!!!!


----------



## JP

new renderings of Phare - Morphosis


----------



## JP

some pictures of fashion centre (nearly completion, it opens in 2009)


----------



## Beholder

^^ Great green update!





brisavoine said:


> Some people always come in this thread and feel obliged to make comparisons with London. So far I have never seen forumers coming here and making comparisons with NYC, Tokyo, or whatnot. Go figure!


:dunno:



brisavoine said:


> Between mid-1999 and mid-2006, the population in the London LUZ increased by 70,614 people per year. This is *less than* the 87,207 people per year in the Paris metropolitan area, essentially because the birth rates in Paris are higher than in London, whereas the immigration levels are approximately the same in Paris and London.


Wouldn't it be nice, when you could put these (actually interesting) figures in an own thread over here?


----------



## brisavoine

^^If you quote a message, at least try to quote it fairly instead of just extracting a paragraph out of context. I posted a message about the new population figures for Greater Paris which were published in the beginning of the year, then I gave population figures for other European metropolitan areas (namely the two largest in western Europe besides Paris, i.e. London and Madrid) for an idea of what the Paris population growth figures meant, because a figure in itself means nothing if it's not put in context.

It's perfectly fine to compare Paris with a sample of other large cities if these comparisons give some perspective and context, and help better understand the magnitude of what's going on in Paris. What's annoying is the one-on-one Paris vs. London obsession that some forumer seem to have developped, as if London was the only city in the world besides Paris. What about Madrid? Berlin? Moscow? New York? Tokyo? and many others.


----------



## Phaider

JP said:


> new renderings of Phare - Morphosis


Превосходное здание.


----------



## Cyril

Превосходное здание = Excellent building


----------



## brisavoine

Cyril s'est mis au russe maintenant ? C'est une idée à Manuel ?


----------



## Cyril

Brisavoine..always lurking and ready to stab. Please dispense with your sarcasms. Now back to the thread and back to English.


----------



## [email protected]

The design of Hermitage Plaza twin towers, from Foster + partners, has just been unveiled. 
The heigh is 323m and the towers will have 91 and 93 floors. 
They will be mixed use, with flats, offices and a five-star hotel.










They will replace the former project by Jacques Ferrier.


----------



## JP




----------



## 909

A nice design, but I would prefer the old one by Ferrier. This one by Foster isn't bad, but the first impression is not 'wow!' and they look quite simple.


----------



## Ingenioren

I would disagree, definatly WoW


----------



## KaEL-

*Hermitage Plaza | Foster | 323 m*

sources: Le Moniteur


----------



## Martounet

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## brisavoine

According to the director of La Défense Authority, Hermitage has already done many studies concerning the 323m Hermitage Towers and the site where they'll be built, including the covering of the avenue along the bank of the Seine. Hermitage will officially file for a building permit either in June or September of this year. The administrative enquiry and legal proceedings will then take place, and the building permit should be issued in mid-2010. Construction will then start and should take 3 years, which means the completion and opening date of 2014 stated by Hermitage matches with the legal and construction time requirements according to the director of La Défense Authority.

You can hear his interview here:
http://immotele.net/
(click on "18/03/2009 - Philippe Chaix Epad / Epasa")


----------



## Neda Say

Stop the teasing! Start the frakkin' building!


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

brisavoine said:


> The building permit for the Generali Tower supertall was posted on site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The current lowrise building standing on site (the Iris Building) will be demolished in May according to the defense-92.fr website.


AT LAST ! Now its time to build and to see the skyline rise!!! 

:banana: :banana: :banana:

:cheers:


----------



## Metropolitan

brisavoine said:


> According to the director of La Défense Authority, Hermitage has already done many studies concerning the 323m Hermitage Towers and the site where they'll be built, including the covering of the avenue along the bank of the Seine. Hermitage will officially file for a building permit either in June or September of this year. The administrative enquiry and legal proceedings will then take place, and the building permit should be issued in mid-2010. Construction will then start and should take 3 years, which means the completion and opening date of 2014 stated by Hermitage matches with the legal and construction time requirements according to the director of La Défense Authority.
> 
> You can hear his interview here:
> http://immotele.net/
> (click on "18/03/2009 - Philippe Chaix Epad / Epasa")


The only uncertainty being how long it will take for Hermitage to get rid of the current people living in the building "Les Damiers", currently standing on the site.

I'm sure that if we would promise them a free appartment in the new twin towers, they wouldn't say no. Though I'm not sure this would be profitable for the investor.


----------



## [email protected]

At last a supertall having its building permit ! :banana2:

:dance:


----------



## Cyril

Even 'Tour sans Fin' had its permit granted back in the days..


----------



## Metropolitan

brisavoine said:


>


The way those legs are standing in front of this building permit is funny... just as if the photographer wanted to pee on it...


----------



## brisavoine

^^After Cassandra Cyril, here comes I-love-rien Metropolitan! I'm sure that the French forumer Krapulax, who took the picture, will appreciate your thoughtful comment that adds so much value to the thread.


----------



## Cyril

Articles IN ENGLISH about the Grand Paris (Greater Paris)

http://entertainment.timesonline.co...ts/architecture_and_design/article5934897.ece

http://www.iht.com/articles/2009/03/18/arts/17paris.php


and that was my 10,000th post :cheers:


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Paris' Future viewed by World Architects*

By Nouvel:










Montparnasse tower imagined by Frank Ghery:










Olympiade district renovated and modernized: 










social green buildings:










Futuristic metro line:


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

^^^^

Beautifull but far away from now .


----------



## brisavoine

I'm copying and pasting here a message posted in another thread. Apparently the 284m (932ft) Wilmotte Tower, which was one of the five contestants for the Signal Tower project but which was not selected (it is Jean Nouvel's tower that was selected) will be built nonetheless. It is to stand on a site that is different from Jean Nouvel's Signal Tower site. La Défense Authority (EPAD) has always said that although Jean Nouvel was selected to build the Signal Tower, the four other contestants could build their towers if the developpers backing them pushed for their constructions. Hermitage, one of the other contestants, has already pushed for the construction of their Hermitage Towers, and now Groupe Financière Centuria SAS and Bouygues Immobilier are also pushing for the construction of the Wilmotte Tower.



jennifer68 said:


> *Wilmotte a french architect* said at the *MIPIM in Cannes*,
> that *his tower*,
> one of the *selected project for the Tour Signal *in Paris La Défense
> *will be built* in the next years
> after the world financial krisis !
> good news !
> 
> the project will be *284 meters high* !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The team : this project is presented by the architect Jean-Michel Wilmotte and two partners, the Groupe Financière Centuria SAS and Bouygues Immobilier.*
> 
> *The architect : Jean-Michel Wilmotte, architect, town-planner and designer, opened his design offi ce in 1975. Today, with a team of one hundred and thirty persons of different nationalities, he is working on more than two hundred projects in France and abroad. Jean-Michel Wilmotte, a renowned architect, has been rewarded for numerous creations.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The project : this team has chosen to concentrate on a single building with a totally new and powerful shape.
> “One area, three bases” this could be a way of summing up the idea driving this architectural project.
> To create the building, three independent entities are placed on a common core, giving the impression of pillars rising towards the sky.
> The tower’s appearance of clockwise rotation emphasises the idea of a “signal”, when seen from all directions.
> The base of each of these three towers begins in one direction to open towards another. Radically individual and daring, the tower would enhance the West Parisian skyline.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TEAM Wilmotte – Bouygues Immobilier – Centuria
> SITE Porte Sud
> HEIGHT 284 mètres
> AREA 115 000 m² namely
> Offices : 50 000 m²
> Accomodations : 10 500 m²
> Hotel, tourist accomodations: 42 500 m²
> Shops, facilities : 9 000 m²
> Others : 3 000 m²*
> 
> Wilmotte et Associés SA VIDEO
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Raymondzhydra

bellísimos proyectos!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hermosa Paris.


----------



## Atmosphere

That is great news! It's one of the best towers i have ever seen :drool:


----------



## brisavoine

New render of the 323m (1,060ft) Hermitage Towers, this time as seen from the Montparnasse Tower!










The render comes from this video:


----------



## Kika

^^ Stunning and breathtaking projects for the beautiful city of Paris and its suburbs! No doubt that the French capital will have the best European skyline (in the EU at least...) if it is not already the case...

Congratulations! :cheers:


----------



## clouchicloucha

Paris Skyline with , from left to the right (developped by KaEL, tks ):

wilmotte tower, signal tower, Generali tower (behind CB31), Hermitage Plazza and Phare tower hidden behind, finally T1 constructed on the far right:


----------



## clouchicloucha

brisavoine said:


>


Another render of Generali


----------



## clouchicloucha

And new pics from JP:

Portzamparc Granite Tower in La Défense, by Night:


----------



## Minato ku

^^ This is picture is not new, it is over one year old. 

La Defense projects by CyberArchi information siteweb.









http://www.cyberarchi.com/dossier/tours-du-monde/index.php?dossier=72&article=12257


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

^^^^

All very nice...but.

How much of all this render en maqeutte buildings will be build???


----------



## Ingenioren

If all these are built, they need more projects on the other side of l'esplanade! But at the moment i just hope they build Generali, it's the best looking of the projects=)


----------



## brisavoine

Another render of the 323m (1,060ft) Hermitage Towers posted by the French forumer Krapulax:


----------



## brisavoine

New renders of the Hermitage Towers in a PDF published by the Hermitage Group:


----------



## Newcastle Guy

These are very interesting proposals. I don't get why some people don't like them so much. La Defense is a SKYSCRAPER DISTRICT! Complaining about ruining views of it with more skyscrapers are silly. I can kind of understand if people don't like the designs (though I personally do), but the idea of them 'being in the wrong place' or 'ruining views' is not a very good argument when talking about a place like La Defense.

It's basically like saying "Don't build a 300m tower in Canary Wharf! It'll ruin the views!":lol:


----------



## Leinad_pt

They will look great. when those towers will open?


----------



## brisavoine

Leinad_pt said:


> They will look great. when those towers will open?


The towers are supposed to open in 2014. Hermitage Group say they already have secured financing for the project. They will officially ask for a building permit in June or September at the latest, and the building permit should be issued in the middle of the 2010 according to the director of La Défense Authority (EPAD). Hermitage's main issue at the moment is the tenants who live in the building which is to be destroyed to make way for the towers. These tenants (there are no homeowners in the building to be destroyed, only tenants) haven't vacated the building yet (except for a few of them), and some of them oppose their relocation.


----------



## Kwame

brisavoine said:


> New renders of the Hermitage Towers in a PDF published by the Hermitage Group:
> 
> http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/2535/herm.png
> 
> http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/5639/herm1.png
> 
> http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/685/herm7.png
> 
> http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/4416/herm2.png
> 
> http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/1204/herm3.png
> 
> http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/8195/herm4.png
> 
> http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/3261/herm5.png
> 
> http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/3503/herm6.png


Beautiful.


----------



## Ingenioren

That can really stop the project, we had a simular problem in Norway, a new highrise-project died out because they didn't want their home teared down, even when the developper offered them new appartments in the tower.....


----------



## brisavoine

Ingenioren said:


> a new highrise-project died out because they didn't want their home teared down


Were they homeowners or only tenants?


----------



## brisavoine

Detailed render showing the top of the 240m (787ft) New Axa Tower under (re)construction at La Défense, as well as a cladding element that will go on top of the tower. The New Axa Tower will be completed next year, and it will temporarily become the tallest skyscraper in Paris, taller than the Montparnasse Tower.

They should start putting the new cladding on in May this year, and the tower should reach its final height by this summer (2009). :banana:


----------



## brisavoine

Starchitect Jean Nouvel's project for the Vélizy business district. I've marked a few places on the picture for orientation.










Jean Nouvel's project to beautify the Chinatown towers in the 13th arrondissement.

Chinatown towers now:


















Chinatown towers after Nouvelization:


----------



## Matthieu

brisavoine said:


> Starchitect Jean Nouvel's project for the Vélizy business district. I've marked a few places on the picture for orientation.


Is this a serious project? Seems really good stuff.


----------



## Minato ku

No it is a vision.
Skyscraper in Velizy why not ? Anyway without subway or RER it is really not possible.
Velizy is a business center in southwestern outer suburbs planned in the 1960's 1970's with a southern extention of the line 13. Unfortunely no subway was build. The closest metro station Chatillon Montrouge (M13) is 7 km away.
The business distrct grew and still grow without any mass transportation.
Nowaday there is no metro or RER project to serve this district, only a tram line is under in construction. 
Not enouth for the 60,000 jobs and the 100,000m² of Velizy 2 shopping mall.
Velizy is also too far of the center for big skyscrapers, midrises would be better here.

Val de Seine business district in southwesterh Paris (Southwestern 15th arrondissement, Issy les Moulineaux, and Boulogne Billancourt) is a way better.


----------



## Jim856796

Jean Nouvel already struck La Defense, and now he's gonna strike the 13th Arrondissement? Is this really going to happen? Because there is a 12-story building under construction and an approved 13-story building. And I don't know about Velizy.


----------



## Minato ku

I agree that the 13th arrondissement need more high-rises, there is a project of 4 100m to 150m high-rises in Massena (Paris rive gauche redevelopment area)

I would also love to see a Beijing tower in Olympiade, in this district tower have the name of olympic cities.
(Tokyo, Londres _London_, Mexico, Oslo, Sapporo...) at this time in the 1970's Beijing didn't have the olympic game.
Olympiade is a part of Paris main chinatown and I think that a modern Beijing tower would be very popular.
Obviously it is should be the tallest tower in the district.


----------



## cmjohns6

*"Paris in 2030"*

i found these on nationalgeographic.com


----------



## brisavoine

EDIT


----------



## brisavoine

According to Le Figaro, on Wednesday next week the French president will make some very big announcements concerning the development of Paris public transports. These will be the most important announcements concerning the Paris Métro and RER network since the 1960s (when the Pompidou government announced it would build the RER network). So we're in for a once-in-a-generation expansion of the Métro and RER network, despite the economic crisis and budget deficit!

Specifically, the president should announce the construction of a giant 140 km (90 miles) loop of fast subway circling around Central Paris and linking major business areas and scientific campuses in the inner and outer suburbs. This subway will be entirely underground to avoid lengthy public inquiry requirements (building overground would make launching a lengthy public inquiry process mandatory according to French law, whereas building underground is more expensive but also much quicker, without the legal delays of building overground). This giant subway will be entirely automatic (like line 14 of the Paris Métro), with no drivers, and should run 24 hours a day. It will be managed by a private company and not by the RATP which manages the Paris Métro. The goal I suppose is to make it grève-free (no stoppages even on general strike days, which is already the case for line 14 of the Métro).

This subway will run faster than the Paris Métro, with only 60 stations along its 140 kilometers. The president wishes to have it built in as little as 10 years, so several tunnel boring machines will work simultaneously to bore the 140 km of tunnels in just a few years. The price tag for this giant subway line is 14 billion euros (18.5 billion US dollars).









The Secretary of State for the Development of the Paris Capital Region, who is behind the president's giant loop project. He's the guy who restored peace in New Caledonia in 1988, and who then became the CEO of the RATP and later Air France which he saved from bankruptcy in 1994. Note the "Grand Paris" ("Greater Paris") name behind him, a name that was taboo until just a few years ago.

Other projects to be announced on Wednesday include the extension of the RER line E from Haussmann-St Lazare to La Défense via a new tunnel to be bored deep underground; the renovation of the RER lines B, C, and D, notably the modernization of the RER stations, the replacement of the RER trains, and an increase in the RER frequency; a general repair and replacement of rail tracks and line equipment throughout Greater Paris to improve the quality of service and decrease incidents that stop RER and suburban trains every day.

In total, all the Paris public transportation projects to be announced on Wednesday should cost 20 billion euros (26.5 billion US dollars). This is comparable to the cost of Crossrail in London (15.9 billion pounds/17.6 billion euros).

On top of the these, the Greater Paris region has also planed the extension of line 14 of the Métro towards the north, the replacement of all the Métro carriages by 2020 (starting with line 1 in 2011 which will become entirely automatic like line 14), and the replacement of all single-deck trains on RER line A with double-decker trains to alleviate congestion during rush hours. The project of a circular subway line around Central Paris, called Métrophérique, is also planned by the region, but it could conflict with the giant loop to be announced by the French president on Wednesday, so I don't know if Métrophérique (which should cost up to 10 billion euros) is still on the agenda. In my opinion they should build both Métrophérique and the president's giant loop.

More details on Wednesday. Stay tuned!


----------



## Dancing Banana

if they build this, they really need to build lots of other 300m+ towers as soon as possible to save the la defense skyline!


----------



## Hindustani

^^ those are great looking twin towers. hope they build them fast.


----------



## brisavoine

Dancing Banana said:


> if they build this, they really need to build lots of other 300m+ towers as soon as possible to save the la defense skyline!


Normally there should be Thom Mayne's 300m Phare Tower to the left of the cluster (as seen from the Eiffel Tower), and the also 300m Generali Tower slightly to the left of the Hermitage Towers, so they won't be standing alone. Overall the skyline should be balanced, unless they don't build Phare Tower at all, but it seems more likely that it will be built than not. Jean Nouvel's Signal Tower is apparently less likely to be built, but it won't damage the harmony of the skyline as seen from the Eiffel Tower (from the Arc de Triomphe, it's another story).


----------



## GNU

Interesting


----------



## brisavoine

A very long article published in the New York Times. :cheers:


> Remaking Paris
> 
> By Nicolai Ouroussoff, architecture critic for The New York Times.
> The New York Times
> June 8, 2009
> 
> *Until he took* office, President Nicolas Sarkozy of France never seemed destined to be a patron of architecture. In the weeks leading up to his election, more than a few architects I spoke with in Paris disparaged him as “the American,” a reference to his supposed lowbrow cultural tastes. But the French presidency has a way of infecting its occupant with visions of architectural grandeur. Georges Pompidou is better remembered today for the elaborate populist structure that bears his name than for his Gaullist policies. François Mitterrand created nearly a dozen new monuments in Paris, including I. M. Pei’s glass pyramid at the Louvre, a gigantic new national library and the Bastille Opera House. And now Sarkozy seems determined to outdo even Mitterrand.
> 
> One of the first things Sarkozy did after he moved into the Elysée Palace was to convene a meeting of prominent architects and ask them to come up with a new blueprint for Paris. “Of course,” he said, “projects should be realistic, but for me true realism is the kind that consists in being very ambitious.” His job was to clean up the city’s working-class suburbs, and at the same time build a greener Paris, the first city to conform to the environmental goals laid out in the Kyoto treaty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Défense, the main business high-rise district. All photographs for this article were taken from a helicopter.
> 
> The results, a year later, may be the beginning of one of the boldest urban planning operations in French history. A formidable list of architects — including Richard Rogers, Jean Nouvel, Djamel Klouche and Roland Castro — put forward proposals that address a range of urban problems: from housing the poor to fixing outdated transportation systems to renewing the immigrant suburbs. Some have suggested practical solutions — new train stations and parks — while others have been more provocative, like Castro, who proposed moving the presidential palace to the outskirts.
> 
> The architects will continue to refine their ideas over the next year, so it is unclear what form the final plan will take. And Sarkozy has yet to say how he would pay for such an ambitious undertaking. Whatever their chance of being realized, however, these proposals force us to rethink what it means for Paris to be Paris, and how to fix our faltering cities. At a time when “infrastructure” has become a catchword of politicians around the world, these plans offer a glimpse of what a sustainable, more egalitarian city might look like and the role government might play in shaping one.
> 
> “I think we’ve all begun to realize the importance of cities again,” Richard Rogers told me. “You see it in Bogotá, in New York — this new interest in the compact, sustainable city. But Sarkozy deserves some credit for this. I’ve never heard a politician speak so passionately about the importance of a city. He understands that the physical environment can be used to change behavior. And I think the architects responded.”
> 
> *Late one afternoon* in February, the architect Christian de Portzamparc took me to the roof of La Tour Pleyel, a 40-story office tower in a derelict neighborhood just north of the Périphérique, the circular highway that separates Paris from the outlying districts. It was a clear day. Portzamparc pointed out the grim housing projects in La Courneuve, which erupted in rioting four years ago and have since been partly demolished. Sarkozy, then interior minister, spoke of these projects as a place “where gangrene has set in.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Tour Pleyel, a high-rise that was part of a more ambitious but abandoned plan in the ’70s.
> 
> What struck me most about the view from La Tour Pleyel was the sense of isolation. The road to the airport looked like a scar, dividing the anonymous housing blocks on one side from the green parkland on the other. To the south, industrial wastelands bordered on a dense knot of rust-colored tracks that fed into the Gare du Nord. Another set of tracks, to the Gare de l’Est, cut through an industrial landscape of decrepit sheds and vacant lots. Even the Seine, from here, looked like an open wound. Framed by these brutal incisions, the city seemed like a series of dying, isolated pockets.
> 
> La Tour Pleyel lies in one such pocket. When it was built in the early 1970s, developers saw it as a potential rival to La Défense, which was then a booming business district northwest of the city, just past the Place de l’Étoile. Plans called for four towers around a commercial center, but with the economic downturn during that decade, the project stalled. Only one tower was ever built. Instead of sparking new development in the area, it remained surrounded by empty warehouses — another failed, stillborn fantasy.
> 
> “Most of these new developments were artificially created,” Portzamparc explained as we looked out over the city. “They were built in areas with the most potato fields, where there was nothing. These developers were not interested in nurturing what was there.”
> 
> When Portzamparc and I descended to the lobby, a line had formed in front of the Caisse d’Allocations Familiales, a government benefits office. The people, who were there to pick up unemployment checks, represented a cross-section of working-class French society. An Arab man, a North African woman holding a baby, a young couple, an old Frenchman — all waited their turns in line. No one made a sound. The rest of the lobby was empty.
> 
> Portzamparc sees such neglected areas as ripe for reinvestment, if they can be linked to a good transportation network. To facilitate circulation among the anonymous zones that encircle the city, he proposes building an elevated high-speed train line along the Périphérique’s median. To give an identity to northeast Paris, one of the city’s poorest areas, and to reassert the city’s prominence as an international business center, nonlocal trains would no longer come into Paris via the Gare du Nord and the Gare de l’Est would be closed; instead they would enter the city through a station northeast of the historic center, closer to Charles de Gaulle airport — the Gare Nord Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian de Portzamparc’s plan for a new train station, Gare Nord Europe, and a mixed business and housing district.
> 
> *Paris’s current problems* as a city can be traced to the very thing that makes it most delightful — its beauty. When Baron Haussmann, working under Napoleon III, carved grand boulevards through the medieval quarters, he gave the city its Cartesian order, filling them with light and air. Haussmann’s vision for Paris ranks as one of the greatest — and most influential — urban achievements of the 19th century. Its traces can be found in cities as disparate as Buenos Aires, Bucharest and Chicago. Even Robert Moses may be viewed as an extension of Haussmann-as-urban-planner, not least because Haussmann’s work was also a radical means of social engineering. The enormous width of Haussmann’s boulevards had as much to do with moving troops through the city as with aesthetics, part of an effort to control the masses after the revolution of 1848, which brought Napoleon III to power. Effectively, the sidewalks that gave an emerging bourgeoisie a place to gather (a place from which to enter the theaters, opera houses and shops of a fashionable life) pushed the poor farther away from the center.
> 
> “In the time of Haussmann, the Paris bourgeoisie often spoke about ‘les classes dangereuses’ — the dangerous classes,” Jean-Louis Cohen, an architectural historian, told me recently. “He sought to expel the popular classes* from the center, to push them out, to the north and northeast of the city. But it marks the beginning of a long conflict. The site of the Pompidou Center was originally razed in 1939 as part of a slum clearance project, for example. There is a pattern of pushing the working classes out.”
> 
> During the next wave of modernization in the ’60s and ’70s, there was talk of demolishing the great iron-and-glass food halls at Les Halles, the city’s old, congested market area. The halls were finally torn down in 1971, an act that is still considered one of the great tragedies in the city’s history — the equivalent, for the Parisian, of the demolition of New York’s Pennsylvania Station. Most of the bars and cafes that surrounded Les Halles were destroyed, too. By the early ’70s, the government was planning hundreds of miles of new freeways, including one along the Seine and another that traced the footprint of the city’s old defensive wall (now the Périphérique). Dozens of old wood-frame and plaster houses in the eastern working-class neighborhoods of Paris were bulldozed to make room for generic apartment blocks.
> 
> The threat to historic Paris — to the heart of France’s cultural identity — eventually led to an equally violent counterreaction. In 1972 La Tour Maine-Montparnasse, a modern tower erected not far from the Luxembourg Gardens, caused a national uproar. Five years later all high-rises were banned from the center. The glittering office towers we associate with most urban downtowns were grouped in La Défense. Soon it seemed that anything that was ugly and modern was simply banished to the city’s edges. The Périphérique became a dividing line, isolating the city of Haussmann from the growing modern sprawl in the banlieues that surrounded it.
> 
> This shift in the development of the city coincided with an equally striking shift in population. In 1919, there were three million people living in municipal Paris, and its working-class neighborhoods were some of the densest in the world. Today there are only two million in the city; the majority — eight million people — live in the banlieues. More than 100 years after Haussmann’s death, old Paris has become the world’s most elegant gated community — the sandblasted facades of its Haussmann-era buildings glistening with affluence. True, every now and then, a contemporary building is added. But this is mostly architectural fine-tuning. The city’s essential fabric remains the same. Even its few ethnic neighborhoods, like La Goutte d’Or and La Chapelle, are mainly on the edges.
> 
> Meanwhile, just inside the Périphérique and beyond, is another Paris: a city of often dehumanizing public housing developments, concrete-slab office towers and arrested utopian schemes that embody many of Modernism’s failures. On some level, Sarkozy’s team of architects faces the same challenge Haussmann did 150 years ago: to give order to a vast, squalid, disordered metropolis that grew in fits and starts.
> 
> The day after I met with Portzamparc, Jean Nouvel drove me to another vision from the 1970s, Les Olympiades, a housing project in the 13th Arrondissement. At 63, Nouvel has often been on the wrong side of the city’s urban planning wars. In the late 1960s he fought to save Les Halles from demolition, but he later lost the competition to redo the site. (Forum des Halles, which won, is considered one of Paris’s modern horrors; it is also a main access point, via Paris’s rapid-transit commuter rail, to the predominantly Arab banlieues to the north.)
> 
> The vast housing complex of Les Olympiades was built for Paris’s then- booming middle class: teachers and academics as well as laborers. Today it is occupied mostly by Chinese immigrants. We climbed an escalator to a vast plaza two stories above street level, punctuated at the far end by a generic modern tower, its cast-concrete facade stained by water leaks. Two shorter apartment complexes framed it on either side. Sometime in the 1980s, a developer added some landscaping to make the plaza more welcoming, but the plants only make it look more forlorn.
> 
> “There is some life here,” Nouvel said, leading me toward an arcade of shops in the tower’s base. Inside, we passed a predictable assortment of hair salons, Chinese restaurants, video stores and pharmacies. The corridors were crowded with people coming home from work. Nouvel, with the practiced eye of an architect, noted that the proportions of the spaces were not bad. Interior walls could be knocked out to create bigger apartments, he said. Part of the plaza could be demolished to create a more direct connection to the street. But as Nouvel pointed out, the real issue is not whether this plaza can be saved. The question is what to do with the hundreds of developments like this one. “The scale of the problem is impossible once you begin to look at it,” Nouvel told me later as we sat in his office flipping through hundreds of nearly identical pictures taken from a helicopter above this city. “The only possibility is to find a few strategic points of intervention. And then, maybe, you begin to imagine a different city.”
> 
> Nouvel traced the outer edges of greater Paris on a map, outlining a border roughly 625 miles long. A range of generic middle-class communities lies just inside this line. Beyond is rural France, a patchwork of fields and forests. Nouvel’s plan is to create a harder, more defined edge — “a thick band of gardens and fields that come right up to the front door, like a gigantic communal farmers’ market. It is a place where you can grow tomatoes, care for children, play sports — a whole ecological life can happen.”
> 
> He proposes a similar strategy for the city’s industrial canals, which could be framed by a mix of lushly landscaped parks and new housing developments. Rungis, the dreary suburb to the south where the city’s abattoirs and markets were relocated after the destruction of Les Halles, would be transformed into a contemporary version of the old food halls. The nearby Orly airport could be opened to the surrounding area, so that the global elite and local residents might mingle in area restaurants and clubs. “The point is that if we give people these things, then they have a reason to be there. They become real places, with their own identity, as interesting in their way as parts of central Paris.”
> 
> *One way to stitch* the city back together is by re-engineering what already exists. Richard Rogers’s proposal, for example, focuses on the six major rail lines that run in and out of the city center. Many of the system’s soaring cast- and wrought-iron stations were intended as emblems of a mobile, modern society. But the tracks divide the outskirts of the city into a series of wedges. “The track beds are sometimes 300 meters wide,” Mike Davies, the partner in charge of the project, told me. “What’s interesting, however, is that they are radial — like spokes. They’re a natural place to bind the exterior and interior of the city.”
> 
> Rogers and Davies propose partly submerging the tracks underground and covering them with big public parks. An interstitial layer would contain technological services: water-purification systems, train maintenance and recycling centers. Enormous light wells cut into the parks would illuminate the trains below. Isolated neighborhoods, which now have little green space, would be intimately woven into the city’s fabric. And the parks would link to a vast new greenbelt defining the city’s edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Richard Rogers’s plan, armatures built over tracks would house, among other things, new renewable energy infrastructure systems.
> 
> Djamel Klouche, at 42 the youngest architect of the group, is also exploring the unique qualities of seemingly unsalvageable areas. Rather than demolish the dehumanizing apartment blocks in the poor and working-class suburbs, he proposes rethinking them. Walls might be blown out to create airier, loftlike apartments; bigger windows would let in more light. (This strategy is also being pursued by more-established French architects like Anne Lacaton and Jean-Philippe Vassal.) “I live on the Boulevard de Strasbourg,” Klouche said. “A very noisy street. But heavier, more modern glass could shut out almost all of this noise, and suddenly this becomes a high-end luxurious apartment in the heart of Paris. Quieter electric cars, too, could eventually make corners of the city that now seem horrible quite beautiful.”
> 
> Even more quixotically, Klouche imagines building “social collectors that attract all kinds of people,” like a semisubmerged ring of shops and parks near the freeways. His most-tongue-in-cheek proposal would extend this vision into the heart of the old city, building a commuter rail line and multi-tiered mall — much like the current Forum des Halles — underneath the Grand Louvre. Here immigrants and workers coming in on trains from the poorest suburbs would mix with tourists in the city’s great palace of culture. “The beginnings of it are already there,” he insisted. “The Grand Louvre is a classical shell, but when you enter it, it is a radically contemporary space. You could have a much more aggressive interaction between what’s underground and the history above.” Klouche’s fantasy is unlikely ever to be built, but it underscores the tensions between achieving cultural integration in theory and doing so in practice.
> 
> “We have to work with what’s there,” the Italian architect Bernardo Secchi, another participant in the design study, said recently. “It is a city of 10, 11 million people; we can’t destroy it. But we have to give a new spatial structure to this city.” To save it, he says, we need to stop the city from spreading outward and to turn it in back on itself, to fill in these empty pockets with something of meaning.
> 
> *Sarkozy has asked* the 10 architectural teams working on the Paris plan to collaborate and produce a more cohesive blueprint for the future. The chances of a definitive plan emerging from such an effort seem remote — and even if one does, architecture won’t solve all the city’s social ills. Nonetheless, the Grand Paris project represents a critical shift in how we think of urbanism. The tabula rasa Modernist experiments of the 1960s and 1970s not only damaged cities across the world; their failure spelled the abandonment of visionary master planning. In places where large-scale urban projects did re-emerge, like China and the Middle East, older, poorer neighborhoods were often bulldozed to make room for new development at a frenetic pace, with little regard for how the pieces fit together.
> 
> The plans presented for Grand Paris suggest that it is possible to believe, once again, that government can play a decisive role in achieving a truly egalitarian city — and that architecture is essential to that transformation.


----------



## brisavoine

And here you can watch the New York Times audio slide show of the Paris projects:
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2009/06/11/magazine/paris-audioss/index.html


----------



## brisavoine

Latest photos of the 231m (756ft) new Axa Tower under (re)construction. The new Axa Tower is now the tallest skyscraper in La Défense.























































Double skin:









Lobby's roof:


----------



## Cosmin

The new cladding is a far cry from the old one. I like it and can't wait to see it in person. Last time I was there they were still a long way from cladding.


----------



## brisavoine

Test piling and soil investigation for the 166m (545ft) Carpe Diem Tower at La Défense have been carried out last April-June. This tower will have 39 floors, including a large winter garden in its lobby.










The France Telecom building that stands on site has now been fenced off.

An old picture of the France Telecom building's front side (it's the building with "Open" written on it):









Back side:









The France Telecom Building in its environment (back when the T1 Tower was still under construction):









And this is the France Telecom building now, with fences around it:


















They are now going to remove asbestos from the building, then it will be demolished in December. 

And this is the Carpe Diem Tower that will be built once the France Telecom building is demolished:














































The building permit was issued at the beginning of the year:


----------



## Cosmin

Will it be a non-explosive demolition? With all the glass facades around it I'm guessing it will. Any idea?


----------



## Jim856796

^^Nobody used explosives in the demolition of the Immueble Esso skyscraper in 1993. And I have not any records of any explosive demolitions in France.


----------



## brisavoine

Jim856796 said:


> And I have not any records of any explosive demolitions in France.


No?

Paris:
[dailymotion]x5iyf2[/dailymotion]

Nice:
[dailymotion]x2m95s[/dailymotion]

Lyon:
[dailymotion]x4dg45[/dailymotion]

The mighty city of Thouars:
[dailymotion]x6tvr6[/dailymotion]


----------



## parcdesprinces

I Love that !!!!

Again, again, again, more, more, more :cheer: !


----------



## brisavoine

Mantes-la-Jolie, in the northwestern suburbs of Paris.


----------



## Metropolitan

brisavoine said:


> Mantes-la-Jolie, in the northwestern suburbs of Paris.


I thought exactly about the same video. Here's an english-subtitled version.

Subtitles are easier to read in HQ mode.


----------



## the spliff fairy

I can't wait till all these beauties get built. Paris really will be such a pluralistic city even more so than it already is- old and futuristic in spades.


----------



## Chilean00

the buildings are outstanding


----------



## Andre_Filipe

are the twin towers approved?


----------



## brisavoine

Andre_Filipe said:


> are the twin towers approved?


The building permit hasn't been issued yet, but these twin towers have been informally approved by La Défense Authority (EPAD) should the Russian developer desire to build them, which they still very much want to do despite the economic crisis. Like I said at the beginning of the thread, 40% of financing has already been secured, and Qatar will apparently provide the rest of the money. Now that the exterior design of the towers has been validated, Foster and Partners are working on the interior spaces (more offices could be added). The Russian developer is currently working behind the scenes to relocate the people (renters, not owners) who currently live in the ugly building that needs to be demolished to make way for the twin towers, and they are also probably completing technical/soil studies.

That's the ugly building that needs to be demolished:


----------



## brisavoine

According to the French forumer Mohamed6, demolition of the France Telecom building has already started. Inside the building, wall-to-wall carpeting is being pulled up, and inner walls and doors are being knocked down. Outside the building, a bulldozer has destroyed a part of the building. No pictures yet.


----------



## brisavoine

Phobos said:


> What exactly does this Greater Paris region means?
> A new political divison of the whole urbanized area of the metropolis?


No, at this point it's not a political reform, it's not the creation of the long awaited Greater Paris political authority covering Central Paris and its suburbs. This "Grand Paris" is only a company that will manage the construction of the giant 130 km Métro infrastructure around Central Paris, end of the story. I already explained it in posts #2088 and #2109 .

As for the creation of a Greater Paris political authority, at the moment it is in the doldrums. Local politicians are only feuding with each other, and the French government is not really keen to merge Paris with its suburbs, either because they fear it would give too much power to the Left, or because they don't have enough courage to override local politicians who are opposed to it. It will probably take several more suburban riots before those stupid politicians finally get real and create the long awaited Greater Paris political authority. It's only been 100 years since people talked about merging the City of Paris and its suburbs. :|


----------



## brisavoine

I'm quite sceptical about this, much like the journalist here.


> Electric cars for Paris
> 
> Charles Bremner, Paris Correspondent for The Times
> December 20, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a daily user of the excellent Vélib self-service bicycles of Paris, I find it hard to be optimistic over the latest transport revolution from Mayor Bertrand Delanoe: self-service electric cars.
> 
> Instant car rental already operates in many cities, including Paris. The novelty of Delanoe's scheme is its very ambitious scale and the use of all-electric vehicles. A week ago, Delanoe opened the "Autolib" project to tender from potential operators. Renault, Peugeot and Daimler are possible suppliers of the 3,000 vehicles, along with new specialised green vehicle firms.
> 
> If it works, in about 18 months time, Parisians and residents of near suburbs will be able to pick up an electric car with a card swipe at 1,000 stations day and night and drop it off at any any of them. This will cost about 15 euros a month plus four or five euros per half hour of rental.
> 
> Delanoe said that the eyes of the world would be on his pioneering venture but he acknowledged that it faced many unknowns. Like the Vélib bikes, the Autolib is meant to cut pollution.
> 
> Delanoe, an enthusiastic promoter of alternative transport, estimates that the availability of low-cost vehicles will encourage Parisians to give up car ownership, saving some 22,000 tonnes of carbon dioxide a year.
> 
> "This is a world first... We are starting a little revolution," Delanoe said earlier this month when he announced specifications for potential operators. "We have to change. We have to invent another way of moving around. It is a new concept for communal life."
> 
> The scheme is backed by conservative suburban councils as well as by Delanoe's Socialist party, but it is opposed by the Greens who are his allies in the capital's council. Even green vehicles will increase congestion, they say. "Encouraging the public to use any type of car instead of taking bicycles or public transport is a mistake," said Denis Baupin, a Green Deputy Mayor.
> 
> Delanoe replies that cars are necessary even in a city with good public transport. An additional reason, compared with London or New York, is the abysmal taxi service in Paris. Taxi drivers have been been opposing Delanoe's attempts to increase their numbers and of course they are opposed to the Autolib.
> 
> The city is drawing on its experience with its bicycles. The 21,000 Velibs have improved life for many Parisians and tourists, but since 2007, the scheme has cost far more than expected because of theft and vandalism. Eight thousand have been stolen so far and 18,000 damaged. To help pay for the losses, the city last month renegotiated its contract with JC Decaux, the company that runs the bike system.
> 
> There will be elaborate security on the cars and users will have to give a substantial credit card deposit, but Delanoe and the suburban mayors are counting on civic spirit as they wean residents away from cars. Drivers will be expected to leave vehicles clean and plug them in for recharging. They will have a short range of about 100 miles and they will be be clearly identified. This is supposed to discourage mistreatment and theft. But I fear that abuse will be substantial. You only have to see the way that people inflict mindless damage on the bikes. These cost 600 euros each while electric cars will run to thousands.
> 
> The pricing is designed to encourage short trips, such as shopping, collecting children or taking the famiy to places poorly served by public transport. Users can check for nearest available vehicles and parking slots on their mobile telephones or internet.
> 
> According to a city study, Paris-based cars spend 95 percent of their time parked. Only 40 percent of owners use their cars daily. Owners are estimated to spend an average 450 euros a month on their wheels.
> 
> Delanoe says the new Autolib managing agency has been flooded with initial applications. One group includes Avis, the SNCF railway and the RATP, the Paris transport authority. Let's hope it works.
> 
> http://timescorrespondents.typepad....9/12/electric-cars-for-everyone-in-paris.html


----------



## Jex7844

*"Triangle" may beat Paris skyscraper ban*

Modernist block would be first in 20 years to break 37m height limit.
By Geneviève Roberts in Paris

*Wednesday, 16 December 2009*

The dainty pyramid outside the Louvre museum in Paris looks set to gain a giant sister. Towering at a *height of 180m*, the new pyramid, known as *Projet Triangle*, will be nine times the size of the edifice that greets visitors to the main courtyard of the Palais du Louvre.


With *50 storeys and 88,000 square metres *of office space, the glass and metal structure designed by the *Swiss architects Jacques Herzog and Pierre de Meuron* might be seen as Paris's answer to Lord Foster's Swiss Re building in the City of London, known affectionately as the Gherkin.

*No skyscraper has been built *in the French capital *for almost 20 years*, but today officials will vote on a modification to planning regulations that would enable the *Triangle to be built *at the Porte de Versailles, just inside the city's south-western walls.

Last summer, the *Socialist Mayor of Paris, Bertrand Delanoë*, *launched a controversial proposal to overturn a ban on high-rise buildings *in a city where the Tour Montparnasse is a much-bemoaned blight on the skyline. The *Triangle *would be the first of six new skyscrapers to break the maximum 37m height limit on buildings. 

However, *Denis Baupin*, the Deputy Mayor and a member of the Green Party, has criticised the proposals as "bling-bling architecture". He said: "We have already got one tower that adds to the city's radiance: the Eiffel Tower. No need for another one."

As the design has evolved, *the Triangle – which would become the third-tallest structure in Paris after the Eiffel and Montparnasse tower *– has gained more detractors.

The original plan to incorporate a 400-bedroom hotel was scrapped in favour of extra office space. A single panoramic lift on the north face will take visitors up to the top of the tower, as opposed to the multiple elevators that were first put forward.

*Philippe Goujon*, a senior official of the ruling UMP party in the Vaugirard district, or 15th arrondissement, where the *Triangle* will be built, said: "Now it is a simple office project with nothing very original to see."

But one of Mr Delanoë's lieutenants, *Anna Hidalgo*, said: "Five thousand jobs will be created and visitors will be able to go up the tower and look out over Paris. And there will be a new 8,000-metre public garden."

The 20-metre-high Louvre pyramid was almost as controversial when built in 1989. Many people felt the futuristic creation of the Chinese-born US architect Ieoh Ming Pei clashed with the palace. It has also been the subject of urban Satanic legend; some people claimed it had 666 panes of glass – a myth repeated in Dan Brown's novel The Da Vinci Code – but it has 673.

After the vote on the *Triangle*, it will be the subject of a public inquiry next year. If all goes smoothly, the *owner Unibail-Rodamco hopes to have it completed in 2013*.

__________________________________
*
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/triangle-may-beat-paris-skyscraper-ban-1841998.html* _Link_
























*The Triangle, a new 50-storey building planned for the Porte de Versailles area of Paris, could be completed by 2013, but critics attack it as 'bling architecture'*


----------



## Jex7844

*The Louis Vuitton Foundation 's being born*

*Louis Vuitton Foundation*

*Height:* 47m
*Delivery:* 2012
*Status:* U/C

* 16 november 2009*

One of the « *bigger plans* » of building in France over 2009-2010, the *Cultural centre of Foundation Louis Vuitton*, so called Building* Cloud* all over its extravagant architectural form, has just taken birth physically with the beginning of jobs in September, 2009. This Cultural centre is intended to be a place of meeting between contemporary art and ancient art but also between Art and Science. *Sendin* partner of Baby (Puts together Vinci) has the load to put down *1500 tonnes of steel in one and a half month* to remove it then *1100 tonnes* on structure.
To these 2600 tonnes of H.A shall also add *600 tonnes of Welded Latticework*. 








_*Rendering by night*_








*Mock-up*

*Pics from the site below(mid-november 09):*




























*Website:* _* http://www.sendin-sa.com/english/entreprise-construction-chantier.php?destination=actualites*_

PS: the translation is not mine...:lol:


----------



## Romain95

A new render for La Défense in 2015/2016









http://www.lejdd.fr/JDD-Paris/Actualite/Des-tours-jumelles-a-la-Defense-157597/


----------



## Jex7844

^^ So in love with those twin towers...

*LA PHILHARMONIE DE PARIS*_ (It's part of Le "Grand Paris" project) 

_














*"Starchitect" Jean Nouvel*
*Parc de la Villette* ,site of the "*Philharmonie de Paris*" (currently under construction.)

*Renderings X2:*
















PS:_*No pictures yet but as soon as I have some,I'll post them*_


----------



## Jex7844

*"Zamansky Tower" (rehabilitation completed in June 2009)*

(Video already posted on the french forum)

*VIDEO* http://www.lemoniteur.fr/157-realisations/article/actualite/681290-la-tour-du-campus-de-jussieu-renait-dans-le-ciel-parisien (MUST SEE:banana


*VIDEO 2* http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xawba5_lupmc-fete-900-ans-denseignement-su_news (20/10/09)










PS:the *Zamansky* tower is 95m high.


----------



## Jex7844

*France gets 'Pentagon à la française' bunker in Paris*

*France's defence minister on Thursday unveiled plans for a "Pentagon à la française", a centralised command and control centre based in Paris complete with bunker(delivery:2014)*

*27 Mar 2009*

The defence ministry centre will bring together 10,000 staff from 15 separate command centres of France's air, land and sea forces into one compound in the south of Paris known as "*le Pentagone*".

The building, to be complete by *2014*, will be a "*major architectural gesture*" and one "*worthy of the 21st century and of the planet's fourth military power*," said *Hervé Morin*, the *defence minister*.

Mr Morin and his aides will for the first time leave the ornate salons of the Hôtel de Brienne, the building where Charles de Gaulle set up his power base after the liberation of Paris, for the characterless *Balard district *next to the capital's southern ring road.

The aim, said Mr Morin, was to "create all the conditions for teamwork".

While the armed forces worked "together in operational theatres around the world", he said they were isolated "at the central level" in different "chapels".

He will be joined by the chiefs of staff of all the armed forces. The planning and operational command centre, which is today located in a bunker under boulevard Saint-Germain, will relocate there.

The cost of the new Pentagon will be 600 million euros (*£560 million*). The ministry will recoup money by selling off 12 of its former sites, but will keep hold of les Invalides, the Ecole Militaire and the recently restored Hôtel de la Marine on the Place de la Concorde. 








*Will the French Pentagon be looking like the american one or not at all...?*








"*Balard*",*future site where the french Pentagon will be built*.

PS: 3 architects have been selected to design the french Pentagon: *Foster et Partners* for the Eiffage group,*Dominique Perrault*, for Vinci Concessions and *Michelin* & *Wilmotte* for Bouygues.

*9* designs were actually issued but:
*3 designs *will be released in *february 2010*(from the 3 different architecture companies) and in *January 2011 *the winning design will be officially unveiled.

*Demolition work*: 2010
*Construction work*:2012
*Delivery * :2014


----------



## QuarterMileSidewalk

^Intriguing...


----------



## Jim856796

Never heard of France getting its own Pentagon. Specifically where in the Paris Metropolitan Area is it going to be built? They should have selected a different shape, like a hexagon or an octagon? It's probably going to end up a white elephant.


----------



## Alvar Lavague

It will not be pentagon-shaped! It's called "le Pentagone" by the media because like its american counterpart, it will bring together the command centres of air, land and sea forces scattered all around the city. That's all!


----------



## satama

Romain95 said:


> A new render for La Défense in 2015/2016
> http://photo.lejdd.fr/media/images/jdd-paris/tour-hermitage/1532705-1-fre-FR/Tour-Hermitage.jpg


Blocks the view completely. It should be built in the center of the cluster, not in front of it.


----------



## Matthieu

Alvar Lavague said:


> It will not be pentagon-shaped! It's called "le Pentagone" by the media because like its american counterpart, it will bring together the command centres of air, land and sea forces scattered all around the city. That's all!


Since the American pentagon is designed like these Italian pentagonal fortresses, maybe our "pentagon" would be like a star-shapped fortress that Vauban designed .


----------



## Jex7844

*The building, to be complete by 2014, will be a* "major architectural gesture" *and one *"worthy of the 21st century and of the planet's fourth military power,"* said Hervé Morin, the defence minister.*

^^It says it all...I think we're right in saying that we might get something great...I'm pretty sure that the "Pentagon" will actually be a "hexagon"(would be logical)...

I look forward to finding this out... We now have to wait until Februray 2010 to take a closer look at the 3 selected projects.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Aux Armes...... :horse: !!!


----------



## Jim856796

I hope this Pentagon won't be on the current site of any good-looking buildings. It is undetermind if the Pentagon will actually be one of Paris's new landmarks of the future or a waste of space.


----------



## brisavoine

Some pictures of the Paris Philarmonie under construction that I took today.














































That's how it'll look when completed:


















The architect, Jean Nouvel:









It frankly has the potential to be the new Bilbao Guggenheim of Europe.


----------



## Phobos

Thanks for the pictures brisavoine!
This will really become,together with Louis Vuitton Foundation, a new symbol for modern Paris.
My only wish was to see Morphosis' tower in La Defense U\C at the the same time these ones...it would be a trinity of contemporary architecture


----------



## Jex7844

*Waou!!!*

^^Thank you very much indeed *Brisavoine* for those great pics,I'm getting emotional...!!!!:master:

It just shows the size of it...mg:

Now,may the "*Philarmonie de Paris*" take shape! :banana: 

:wave:


----------



## bnmaddict

Two feasibility studies for investor LUXINVEST in Issy, south-west of Paris:

- Manuelle Gautrand:










- PCA (Philippe Chiambaretta):









(The two towers in the background are part of another project)

Height is not given. We can guess around 180 or 200m.


----------



## Matthieu

lol the ignorant journalist publishing fake information you are referring to here is Gothicform .


----------



## Jim856796

EPAD should have cancelled the Air2 tower. Why did the Aurore Tower have to pass away? Good-looking facade. I haven't heard anyonein SSC say it was ugly. Another good life taken by air rights purposes.


----------



## Jex7844

Jim856796 said:


> EPAD should have cancelled the Air2 tower. Why did the Aurore Tower have to pass away? Good-looking facade. I haven't heard anyonein SSC say it was ugly. Another good life taken by air rights purposes.


Indeed, it's far from being ugly, it's actually a pretty nice looking building with a lovely coppery cladding/some nice curves, but it's no longer up to date, too "small", too old (almost 40 years old).To remain competitive, *La Défense *needs to destroy some ancient buildings given that there aren't many free spaces left (but there will be when the _EPAD _& _EPASA _merge...) 

*Air2 *is nicknamed the "*Tulipe*"(tulip) owing to its explicit shape, it will be an amazing skyscraper.









*AIR2 tower, 220m*








*Tour Aurore, 110m , will be demolished to make room for AIR2 which wil be twice as big*


----------



## Gui

Jim856796 said:


> EPAD should have cancelled the Air2 tower. Why did the Aurore Tower have to pass away? Good-looking facade. I haven't heard anyonein SSC say it was ugly. Another good life taken by air rights purposes.


I agree SOOO MUCH. Aurore is a discrete icon of a specific period of La Défense. Such a shame to replace it with a dull, conservative and boxy fat thing.


----------



## Jex7844

*D2, new render*








*D2*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------​
*18 MARCH 2010*

Against all expectations, *Jean Nouvel* denied having renounced his *Signal Tower*. Earlier in the day at the MIPIM in Cannes, the EPAD president, *Joëlle Ceccaldi-Raynaud *discoursed about the "renouveau de La Défense" and in particular said that the french architect and his team had sent a letter to the Epad a few weeks ago stating that they had eventually thrown in the towel owing to a lack of investors...but Nouvel amazingly clearly denied that announcement shortly afterwards and went :" the Tour Signal project will come true when the crisis drifts away".








*Tour Signal, 301m*

Unless he changes the exterior look of his tower, Nouvel doesn't seem to realize that we don't want it anymore!!!!!Besides, a new contest has been announced, so get over it Jean!!!:lol:

*http://www.lexpress.fr/actualites/1/le-projet-de-la-tour-signal-de-jean-nouvel-vacille-faute-d-investisseurs_856312.html*


----------



## Cyril

Jex7844 said:


> it will be an amazing *shyscraper*.


:lol:
Excellent! so shy..it won't be built eventually.


----------



## Jex7844

^^ :lol:

Yes, it definitely will .


----------



## brisavoine

The boss of Hermitage France, Emin Iskenderov, declared today that the sales of apartments and offices in the 323m Hermitage Towers will start towards the end of this year. He said many people have already expressed an interest in buying apartments in the tower, despite the fact that the sales have not yet started. The average price of the apartments will be 12,000 euros per m² (1,500 dollars per sq ft).

He also said that Hermitage will officially file a building permit before the summer of this year, and they expect to be granted the building permit by the end of this year (Iskenderov also expects the relocation of the people currently living in the council flats on site to be completed by the end of this year; half of them have already been relocated as of March 2010). Construction is due to start before the summer of 2011, and the towers are due to be completed and opened by the end of 2015-beginning of 2016.

The 30th, 31st, and 32nd floors will be open to the public and contain a panoramic swimming pool, a fitness center, a cafeteria and a restaurant. The last floors of the towers won't be open to the public.

The two towers will cost 2 billion euros.

The interview of Emin Iskenderov:
[dailymotion]xcmucm[/dailymotion]


----------



## Jex7844

^^*Emin Iskenderov* also said something about *Hermitage Plaza* that I ignored completely. Indeed, yesterday in Cannes he said : 

*«C’est notre première implantation en dehors de Russie, explique-t-il. Nous avons hésité entre la France et l’Angleterre. Notre choix s’est porté finalement sur Paris car le marché français nous semblait moins spéculatif.»*

*Translation:* *" It's our first establishment outside Russia, he says. We hesitated between France and Great Britain. We eventually directed our choice towards Paris as the french market seemed less speculative to us."* 

They would have looked great in _Canary Wharf_ as well  .

Regarding the relocation of the remaining families of "_Les Damiers_" (buildings to be demolished to allow the twin towers' s construction), *Hermitage *declared that there were only 10 families left for which a solution to relocate them hadn't been found yet.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------​*Source:* *Lefigaro.fr*

*http://marches.lefigaro.fr/news/societes.html?OFFSET=0&ID_NEWS=139428236*


----------



## Matthieu

Canary Wharf has a limitation of 230m or so (pretty much already topped), so it would have been built somewhere else in London.


----------



## brisavoine

La Défense with the new towers currently planed.


----------



## Xfire101

Deleted....


----------



## Xfire101

Matthieu said:


> Canary Wharf has a limitation of 230m or so (pretty much already topped), so it would have been built somewhere else in London.


Good job they chose Paris, because the chances of those 2 towers getting planning permission in London would fall somewhere between zero and not a chance.


----------



## Jex7844

*FIrst, update*

*FIrst on 22/03/10*


*BEFORE*
*AXA tower*

















*AFTER*
*FIrst being cladded*​
Pictures by Spouzzi (you can find many more on _*defense-92.fr*_)


----------



## Jex7844

*Tour TRIANGLE*

*Latest mock-up (24/03/10):*








*Tour Triangle, 180m*








*This is where Triangle will stand*


----------



## brisavoine

The new Paris under construction...


----------



## Matthieu

???Oo


----------



## brisavoine

halumke2010 said:


> ^^¿Que se construye en ese lugar?


I have no idea. It looks like a Romanian-cum-North Korean People's Hall to me. :lol:


----------



## JP

A brand new building by Christian de Portzamparc
























and a new tall building almost finished, Tour Mozart, by arquitectonica
























Tour First, U/C in la Défense
















Some new buildings in Boulogne-Billancourt by Carlos Ferrater, Diener & Diener and Jose Luis Mateo


----------



## Jex7844

*GALEO* by night! 










GALEO Render(bottom left) /GALEO In the flesh ( bottom right)








*Galeo by daylight*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------​
*French Spiderman Alain Robert climbed T1 Tower on 7 April *:


----------



## Minato ku

New Beaugrenelle mall U/C (15th arrondissement). 
































































Street level shops built rue Linois, next to Beaugrenelle mall.


----------



## brisavoine

Picture of La Défense that I took 3 hours ago.










For comparison, picture of La Défense taken from the exact same place in 2007 (you can even spot the same trees 3 years apart).


----------



## snt3000

^^ Awsome spot and pics. Not much seems to have changed, though. But the cranes show there's more to come.

Merci pour les photos.


----------



## BeverlyCalifornia90




----------



## 7kuna

^^ just beautiful....


----------



## ruslan33

BeverlyCalifornia90 said:


>


It will be build from Russian investments. Oligarchs should first finish Russia tower in Moscow before starting to build a new skysrcaper in Paris for richy rich Russians hno:


----------



## BeverlyCalifornia90

all those which can put 1.800 000 euros at 2.400 000 euros… Russians, French, americans, english, Chinese, Japanese, German…


----------



## Matthieu

Yeah, I don't think the buildings will be built for Russian olygarchs, it's just business and it's for whoever can afford a flat in these


----------



## BeverlyCalifornia90

Video on PARIS LA DEFENSE -> http://www.ladefense-seine-arche.fr/english/english-general/about-la-defense-seine-arche.html


----------



## KlaKhmer

Very beautiful video of La Defense !


----------



## KlaKhmer

ruslan33 said:


> It will be build from Russian investments. Oligarchs should first finish Russia tower in Moscow before starting to build a new skysrcaper in Paris for richy rich Russians hno:


The building is for living or with offices ?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Both with an hotel and a shopping mall.


----------



## KlaKhmer

Minato ku said:


> ^^ Both with an hotel and a shopping mall.


Thank you Minako tu. 
With these two new towers the density of La Defense will increase much more than it is now. I wonder if public transport can support all workers ? There're so much people in metro, bus and RER A now.


----------



## brisavoine

KlaKhmer said:


> I wonder if public transport can support all workers ? There're so much people in metro, bus and RER A now.


A new high-speed Métro line circling around Paris will be built. It will have a large underground station under La Défense. Also, the RER line E currently ending at Haussmann-Saint Lazare in Central Paris should be extended to La Défense.

This is the new Métro line circling around Paris:


----------



## Minato ku

^^ I doubt more and more of the realization of the Grand Huit subway project, I think that the Arc Express project has more chance to be built.









Fortunately this subway ring in inner suburbs is better and more usefull than the other project.


----------



## Minato ku

Horizons building (88m) by Jean Nouvel in Boulogne-Billancourt (southwestern inner suburbs)



























Pictures by Milo


----------



## ElViejoReino

Wow!!! I love Paris and Nouvel works. This one is fantastic!!


----------



## brisavoine

The secretary of state for the Paris Capital Region, Christian Blanc, has been fired today for spending 12,000 euros of public funds on... cigars. He was notably in charge of setting up the framework to build a high-speed Métro line circling around Paris that we talked above earlier. He was hated by the president of the Paris Region council, Jean-Paul Huchon, a Socialist do-nothing baron who doesn't want the French government to walk on his turf. They must be toasting at the regional council tonight.

And to add a hilarious note to that already pathetic story, Christian Blanc is being replaced by.... (I'm not making this up) the minister of Rural Areas! :laugh:

A metropolis of 12 million people in the hands of the minister of Rural Areas. Only in France!

Ok, to the credit of the former minister of Rural Areas and newly appointed secretary of state for the Paris Capital Region, whose name is Michel Mercier, it must be pointed out that he's a politician from Lyon, a city long accustomed to metropolitan-wide governing bodies (Michel Mercier is the president of the Rhône departmental council, within which Greater Lyon is located), and he's been a vocal proponent of metropolitan structures for large French cities (he even offered to relinquish his departmental powers over Lyon in favor of a stronger Greater Lyon metropolis distinct from the department, a selfless gesture quite rare in politics). So now that he's in charge he may propose a metropolitan structure for Greater Paris which is still sorely lacking. Christian Blanc was only concerned with his Métro line pet project and didn't seem to care about a metropolitan governing structure for Greater Paris.

The new secretary of state for the Paris Capital Region, Michel Mercier:


----------



## Jex7844

*Roissy CDG's Satellite 4*

*



A new boarding satellite will be launched by end 2012 on the airport of Roissy Charles de Gaulle. The S4 current code name, should enhance the attractiveness of the airport in Paris, and sets as its main objective the improvement of the quality of services. Visite du chantier. Visit the site.

Click to expand...

*








The S4 will be added to the airport, east of S3. Il sera relié au 2B par le métro automatique. 2B will be connected to the subway system. 









A record! The building to house the boarding terminal S4 will be 770 m long. 









Passageways to the next level of the building will distinguish passenger arrivals and those who are on the move. 









Perspective view of the building interior. 









Boarding gate









Carpets will be essential for mechanical pacing along the building more than 700 m. 









False ceilings will equip the entire building, except under the canopy.Made of methacrylate, it will feature thousands of diodes(LED) that will affect the night sky. 









In low-cons of boarding space, the mall, which will be overseen by a canopy of 1,500 m2, will be the life of the building. 









More than 3,300 m2 of shops, bars and restaurants are expected in the mall, who wants the image of a Parisian Department Store. 









The future S4 will accommodate 16 parking positions, of which 7 will be dedicated to the A380 widebody type.









Corridor leading from the gate to the aircraft. There will be any more bus runs, which will generate savings of 1000 km in less traveled each day. 









"After passing through security checks, passengers will temporarily leave the airport crossing universe" heaven's door "to enter a large commercial area."









Aéroports de Paris will also offer a range of services to passengers who will board this satellite: video games, work spaces and relax. The marble, glass walls and all the materials chosen to develop commercial space create a Zen atmosphere very conducive to relaxation and well-being. From the entrance, and throughout their journey, passengers can view all information about their flight (gate, time, travel time). " 









"To create a warm, Aeroports de Paris has used the talent of a renowned colorist Alain Boni. In the departure lounge, the seats will have various colors on a row to break the uniformity. Carpeting follow it too, a color gradient. Natural materials are privileged to provide an atmosphere that is both comfortable and refined born: wood, marble, glass, etc.. " 









"After registration at the terminal 2E, passengers will join the satellite 4 via an internal automatic metro line to the terminal in about 3 minutes." 









"The automatic metro station, located in the central body will welcome passengers in a light atmosphere and fi ne. The escalators will be highlighted by coloring champagne passengers gather in the shops." 









It is the largest area of shops and services from Paris-Charles de Gaulle, arranged around a vast central square of size equivalent to that of the Place Dauphine in Paris. This space, lit by a huge glass located 9 meters in height will extend more than 3300 square meters. 









In the middle of this square, chairs and benches will allow guests to relax between two purchases. Past the dining area, a street lined with shops provide access to both wings.The design of the space has been developed by the firm Saguez & Partners. 









"The gallery landing pass over the waiting rooms. Fully glazed, the gallery will allow arriving passengers to contemplate the departure lounges and shopping area before returning to their mail or delivery room luggage Terminal 2E. " 



> Sheet S4
> 
> *contact Capacity*: 7.8 million passengers / year term - 16 jumbo in contact
> *Investment*: € 560 million (cost per m2: 2.600 €) € 90 million for infrastructure and € 90 million for extending the metro system, € 350 million for the building, 30 Me for preparatory activities and complementary
> *Total area*: 100,000 m2 net work out on 4 floors
> *Total length of the building*: *770 m *
> *Maximum height above the level slopes*: 22 m
> *Surface of the boarding area*: 25,000 m2
> *4000 *seats in the departure lounge
> *3300 m2 *of shops and bars / restaurants
> *15 *posts in the screening
> *1500 *full time jobs over 4 years
> Owners of lots *40*, *300 *sub-contractors
> *Delivery of the building*: 2nd half 2012
Click to expand...

http://translate.google.com/translate?u=www.batiactu.com/edito/satellite-4-de-roissy-cdg---cap-sur-les-services---26480.php&&hl=fr&ie=UTF-8&sl=fr&tl=en


----------



## Jex7844

*Tower FIrst*



























3 pics by Alice Muntz-Portal 








Picture taken yesterday by Stéphane 

*Bastille Day* military parade (today)in the downpours:










Source: http://www.lejdd.fr/Societe/Images/Le-14-Juillet-en-images2/

--------------------------------------------------------------------------​

















Pictures taken by *Samuel Asselin* (but found on flickr thanks to _pierolol_ )

http://www.flickr.com/photos/samassel/4728570624/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Matthieu

I think it's not really about jealousy, this is a very original and special design. A conventional design is more likely to be appreciated than an architectural breakthrough. Remember the Eiffel Tower was so disliked it wasn't meant to stay, and our Gothic Cathedrals were named "Gothic" because it was a stylistic insult, not the actual name of the architecture at first (which has nothing to do with Goths).


----------



## Metropolitan 3.0

I've created a 3D rendering of Phare to be downloaded in Google Earth.


Here is the link :
http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=40a43791ab36f879bae1ce14e998bf00


And here are the preview images :
















































And here's the 2D diagram I've extracted from it and proposed for SSP diagrams (the drawing hasn't been approved yet).

*Tour Phare : 296 mètres*









Large version


----------



## Insane alex

^^Great job!


----------



## brisavoine

Today (August 24) First Tower (new Axa Tower) reached 231 meters (758 feet) above street level !


----------



## Jex7844

^^:cheer: The crane has started to be dismantled today btw!

PS: great work *Metropolitan*, really amazing...I hope you add *D2*, *AIR2*, *MAJUNGA*, *GENERALI*,* CARPE DIEM*, *AVA* soon as well .


----------



## brisavoine

Jex7844 said:


> The crane has started to be dismantled today btw!


I'll take a full skyline view of La Défense when the crane is completely gone.


----------



## Jex7844

kay: 

Hope you take one more pic as well (_Majunga_'s permit)

:cheers: *Brisavoine*!


----------



## brisavoine

Latest pictures of the 166m (545 ft) Carpe Diem Tower's construction site.

August 23:



























August 24:


















Some renders of the tower:


----------



## brisavoine

Some new renders of the 284m (932 ft) Osmose Tower at La Défense, by French architect Jean-Michel Wilmotte. It will have 75 floors.



















The French chef Guy Savoy plans to open the higest restaurant in Europe on the 71st floor of the tower:


----------



## CB31

The design of Tower's Carpe Diem looks at first glance that need more height, that tower is spectacular, but with only 32 floors does not excite me much, all the designs of the new towers of La Defense are beautiful but they need more size


----------



## brisavoine

They don't appear tall because they are surrounded by tall towers, but in fact they are quite tall. If Carpe Diem was near Notre Dame Cathedral or in your town of Barquisimento, it would look very tall indeed.


----------



## CB31

I just think this tower will need more height but I still like, all the towers are of excellent designs, I'd like to see them fully culminated

Congratulations on the towers of Jean Michel Wilmotte and its location could not be better, I think in some ways these towers complement the horizon with the Hermitage Plaza


----------



## Cyril

We have NO strong evidence that Wilmotte project will come to reality. It is just a rumor + wishful thinking. Time will tell.


----------



## brisavoine

@ Everybody: Cyril is the Mr. Negative guy on the Francophone forum. Just so people know...


----------



## Cyril

I am rather Mr Realistic...This is what it takes when talking of Paris projects..
Dear Brisavoine, if you have real evidence this project WILL come to life please tell us.


----------



## brisavoine

Cyril said:


> I am rather Mr Realistic...


I wish you were also Mr Realistic with the London projects, Mister Çaïril. Funny how you're always Mr very Optimistic and Enthusiastic with those Albionesque projects.


----------



## Cyril

brisavoine said:


> Mister Çaïril


Que de familiarité, avons-nous élevé les cochons (normands) ensemble ?

1- Projects in London do come to fruition and faster than in wanna-be-Grand Paris.
2- They have (much) better design and quality on the whole.

Now back to the topic please, we are civilized guys, aren't we?


----------



## Jex7844

Once again Cyril, ask for the british citizenship and give us a break please!

If you don't have enough money I'm willing to buy you a single ticket to London, that's a deal?

Sick of your ultra negative posts regarding Paris (& France in general) on a daily basis, once for good, you don't like our projects, fair enough, but stop polluting the forum with your incessant criticisms. 

To you guys on here, Brisavoine is 100% right as Cyril is Mr 'Flap happy' and some sort of Paco Rabanne bis posting some ridiculous predictions.

Brisavoine, I do understand now what you endured all those years...I doubt I'll be brave enough to last this long on the french forum (already desert...how strange)

I guess we can't do anything for him, he hates Paris's projects but cannot stop himself from posting on the french speaking forum, how logical...:lol:

Vive la France...:lol:


----------



## Cyril

"frog yes but ex londoner" you declare.
No further comments required.


----------



## brisavoine

Jex7844 said:


> on the french forum (already desert...how strange)


Yeah, how strange...

PS : Plutôt les vaches (normandes).


----------



## Jex7844

^^Sure, but there are some big projects to come as far as I remember...
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------​*
The *Horizons* tower is coming along nicely:






















































*Pics taken on 16 october by Urbanium*


----------



## brisavoine

The French statistical office INSEE has just published the 2009 GDP figures for Greater Paris (Île-de-France). In 2009 Greater Paris experienced a recession, like the rest of the Western world, but it was rather limited, with only -2.29%. The recession in Greater Paris was more limited than in the rest of France (-2.79%), and of course more limited than in most other Western economies.

Here was GDP growth in 2009 for Greater Paris and the main Western economies:
*- Greater Paris: -2.29%*
- Canada: -2.46%
- US: -2.63%
- rest of France: -2.79%
- Spain: -3.72%
- Germany: -4.72%
- UK: -4.90%
- Italy: -5.04%
- Japan: -5.22%

Overall the GDP of Greater Paris in 2009 was 768.9 billion US dollars. If it was a country by itself, Greater Paris would have the 17th largest economy in the world, between Turkey (US$614 bn) and the Netherlands (US$797 bn). As for the GDP per capita of Greater Paris, it was US$65,439 in 2009.

In terms of how the economic sectors in Greater Paris fared in 2009, the most affected sector was the manufacturing sector (except the car industry, which benefited from the government stimulus). The least affected sector was, oddly enough, financial services and real estate, which actually managed to grow in 2009! The other least affected sector was education, health services, and social services, which is understandable given the government stimulus. I have no clue why financial services and real estate in Greater Paris managed to grow in 2009. It goes against conventional wisdom. Unless Paris benefited from the repatriation of financial services from the much more battered City of London. We'll probably find out more when more detailed studies are published.

http://www.insee.fr/fr/themes/detail.asp?reg_id=99&ref_id=pib-va-reg


----------



## brisavoine

The latest update on the Greater Paris economy by INSEE: http://www.insee.fr/fr/insee_regions/idf/themes/faits_et_chiffres/fc242/fc242.pdf


----------



## Jarenz

Jex7844 said:


> *Pic taken by HannyB on 2 october:*


*beautiful Paris* :cheers:


----------



## brisavoine

^^Better with a bit of sunshine though.


----------



## Galik

Soon you can add this tower in the slyline of Paris: La Tour Horizons de Jean NOUVEL










Edit: Ah ok Brunob (donc horizons=horizons et ligne d'horizons=skylines, Merci).


----------



## brunob

Horizons = horizons.

Edit: 
De rien


----------



## Jex7844

*The 'Louis Vuitton for Creation''s coming along nicely!*

*By Dalbera from Porte Dauphine on 18 october:*​


----------



## Sacré Coeur

Some renderings about the future multimodal hub of Le Bourget, 11 km north east from the city center. Part of the project is to create a futuristic and brand new train station for the future Grand Paris underground project, the Tangentielle Nord tram-train, the possible extension of the line 5 and 7 and the hypothetical TGV station.










Some more precisions on the press release here.


----------



## Jex7844

Galik said:


> Merci Jex, it grow up well!! J'espère qu'on te reverras très bientôt sur le forum français.


You're welcome Galik! As far as a return in the french forum is concerned, it's not topical I'm afraid dude...unless a couple of mods is changed obviously :lol:, but no worries I'll be staying in the english section, I feel good on here! Bye for now!:wave:

PS: great project _Sacré Coeur_, hope it gets built, this station looks awesome!


----------



## Ni3lS

YAWN. Stop the chitchatting in French please, let's keep it on topic.


----------



## Jex7844

The _Philharmonie de Paris_ carries on struggling...hno:

http://www.qobuz.com/blogs/claudesamuel/2010/11/15/la-philharmonie-de-paris-%E2%80%93-jean-nouvel-et-pierre-boulez-%E2%80%93-les-embarras-de-la-porte-de-pantin-%E2%80%93-les-mantra-de-stockhausen-%E2%80%93-et-peter-eotvos-deja/ (in french)

http://my.telegraph.co.uk/expat/tag/france/ (other article in english)


----------



## Jex7844

*Paris 13th: New towers near Massena !*

*15 november 2010​*











> *The Bruneseau Massena neighborhood, in the 13th 'arrondissement', is currently a wasteland. But ultimately, it could include one or more towers 180 metres high. That is what the planning regulations, soon changed, according to *_Le Parisien._
> 
> The sector requires for the time limit construction to 37 meters high, but local officials are studying the possible introduction of tall buildings: "The project foresees the possibility of building towers *180 meters *high up to four places. *For now, one tower is sure*, one that would take place at the end of the _Avenue de France_, dedicated to the office and activity. The *work could be started in 2013-2014*, "said the daily.
> 
> *Need social housing*
> 
> The complex, once upgraded, would include 50% social housing. That's where the rub, because some elected members of the opposition complain that the neighborhood already has 33%. Side of the town hall, the emphasis on the growing need for housing for Parisians. The mayor of the 13th District, Jerome Coumet (PS), sees the positive aspects of such a project: "We will create a new connection with Ivry, build public amenities, green space," he told the newspaper.


http://www.lavieimmo.com/immobilier-paris-13-36723/paris-13eme-de-nouvelles-tours-dans-le-quartier-massena-9362.html


----------



## brisavoine

Great news today: the demolition work to make way for the 337m (1,106 ft) Hermitage Towers will start on January 3, 2011. It's the start of a new era for La Défense and Paris! :banana: :master:


----------



## Matthieu

Fantastic news! Let's hope it won't stop here but it's great news nonetheless.


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

Great news indeed :cheers: The towers are going to bring a fresh new vibe to la Défense kay: Congrats


----------



## Jex7844

Fantastic news *Brisavoine*!!! :bow::applause:epper:

I remember *Alpin13 *saying a couple of months ago: _'17 November 2010, bear in mind this particular day guys'_... actually, that's probably what he was refering to...

I can't wait for this breathtaking project to take shape...


----------



## Matthieu

Jex7844 said:


> Fantastic news *Brisavoine*!!! :bow::applause:epper:
> 
> I remember *Alpin13 *saying a couple of months ago: _'17 November 2010, bear in mind this particular day guys'_... actually, that's probably what he was refering to...
> 
> I can't wait for this breathtaking project to take shape...


So he's the newest prophet, the announced Messiah who will return all mankind to the true religion of god, he who will build the new Tower of Babel.


----------



## brunob

Worshiping before the false god of utter objectivity


----------



## dino2010

Congrats from Poland


----------



## brisavoine

A Hungarian article about the Greater Paris project: http://hg.hu/cikk/epiteszet/10961-metropoliszok-a-vilagban-vonzasok-es-taszitasok


----------



## brisavoine

A new apartment building in the 12th arrondissement near the Bastille which has drawn criticism from some conservative circles:


----------



## brisavoine

Construction of 99 private dwellings, 12 artist workshops, and 5 retail outlets has been going on in a sector of mews/alleys in eastern central Paris. It's one of the rare areas of central Paris that contains detached and semi-detached houses.


----------



## brisavoine

The project is now completed.


----------



## brisavoine

Renovation of the Jussieu campus, in the 5th arrondissement of Paris, the largest scientific campus in Paris.


----------



## brisavoine

Some buildings have already been reclad:


----------



## brisavoine

Reconstruction of the Necker Hospital near the Montparnasse Tower.










In red the old buildings that were demolished to make way for the new hospital. In yellowish some other buildings to be demolished to create a park.




































Cladding of the new hospital:









Latest pics:


----------



## ParisianStyle

Waow the Canopée looks much better than in previous renderings ! Cheers Jex


----------



## brisavoine

A video showing the project for the renovation of Les Halles (pictures posted by Jex7844 above): http://www.lejdd.fr/JDD-Paris/Videos/Les-Halles-en-route-vers-le-futur-240401/?sitemapnews


----------



## brisavoine

Population projections by INSEE for Greater Paris (Île-de-France) published yesterday: http://www.insee.fr/fr/themes/document.asp?reg_id=20&ref_id=16899


----------



## Axelferis

what is this? the project for forum des halles abandoned?!!


----------



## Jex7844

:weirdo:???
--------------------------------------------------------------------------​
























Can't help it, reminds me of a Horseshoe Crab...



















http://www.lemoniteur.fr/155-projets/article/actualite/774154-halles-de-paris-et-dire-qu-il-y-en-a-qui-voudraient-qu-on-ne-fasse-rien


----------



## brisavoine

Axelferis said:


> what is this? the project for forum des halles abandoned?!!


No, it's not, unfortunately.


----------



## brisavoine

The new police station of Clichy-sous-Bois, the 2nd poorest suburb of Paris. An art work in itself.


----------



## brisavoine

Another mock-up of the tour Phare.


----------



## Matthieu

brisavoine said:


> Another mock-up of the tour Phare.


There's something ghostly about the cladding.


----------



## ajaaronjoe

This building looks weird :weird:


----------



## brisavoine

That's the whole point.


----------



## ChrisDVD

Merci Brisavoine pour tous les Mis-à-jour des projets de Paris, tu fais un bon travail.
La tour Phare est de plus en plus belle. Une tour unique et magnifique.


----------



## Jex7844

*Paris' proposal (extension/refurbishment etc) was unveiled today*

Here's the official video released by the Mairie de Paris:

[dailymotion]video/xg3019_le-projet-d-extension-de-roland-garros_news#from=embed[/dailymotion]


----------



## CB31

The best project is the Marne-la-Vallée

The magnitude of the project is amazing


----------



## Minato ku

Unibail-Rodamco lauchs a new project called Trinity.
Trinity includes:
-41,000 m² high-rises
-8,000 m² building
-3,000 m² socle

No picture yet but we know that it will cover a part of Avenue de la Division Leclerc next to the CNIT.










http://www.ladefense-seine-arche.fr/fileadmin/site_intranet/user_upload/7.PRESSE/CP_decision-CA-10-12-2010_2010-12-14.pdf


----------



## Matthieu

Unibail should first build Phare and Triangle before making more grandiose plans.


----------



## brisavoine

A Pâques ou à la Trinity.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Matthieu said:


> Unibail should first build ..... *Triangle* before making more grandiose plans.


uke:

For this one I think they'd better refrain ! 

But, but, but don't get me wrong, I looove this project... but I believe Tarbes is the perfect place to host it !


----------



## Jex7844

That's very subjective parcdesprinces...as far as I'm concerned, I've always LOVED *Triangle *& really look forward to it. I can't see what's wrong with it, its architecture is stunning, so is its shape, & last but not least, it's gonna be another gorgeous landmark for Paris, recognizable at first sight from afar! 
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------​*
A tiny rendering of Phare (unseen so far):










http://www.google.fr/#hl=fr&source=hp&q=Fondation+Louis+Vuitton&rlz=1R2SUNC_frFR363&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=762f18d13ea73219


----------



## Jex7844

*The BLUECAR to arrive in Paris next October!*

After _*Vélib'*_, Paris revolutionizes public transportation with *Autolib'*​
The very first electric car hire system in the world was unveiled yesterday!

Late 2011, 3000 *Bluecar* will be available in around 1000 places (stops), most of them in Paris (700). The entire scheme will be completed in spring 2012.









This is the official *Bluecar* whose arrival in the french capital is due in october 2011.

















[dailymotion]video/xc6pgb_the-bluecar-that-s-a-green-car_auto[/dailymotion]

http://www.greenoptimistic.com/2010/06/28/autolib-paris-electric-car-sharing/ (article in english published last june)

Well done Paris on being a pioneer once again! :banana:

http://www.20minutes.fr/article/640633/paris-apres-velib-paris-revolutionne-transports-commun-autolib-


----------



## [email protected]

Jex7844 said:


> After _*Vélib'*_, Paris revolutionizes public transportation with *Autolib'*
> 
> [...]
> 
> Well done Paris on being a pioneer once again! :banana:


Vélo'v in Lyon is prior to Vélib'.


----------



## brisavoine

The best render of the 300m Tour Phare that we've seen so far. :cheers:


----------



## james1089

brisavoine said:


> *IMPORTANT: The list below has been updated. Check post #961 for the updated version.*
> 
> With all the different announcements in the past weeks, I thought it was time to make a general summary of skyscrapers u/c or planned in Paris, preceded by the number of skyscrapers already built, for perspective.
> 
> As of the end of March 2006 (see post #961 for the updated list as of the end of April 2007):
> *12 skyscrapers above 150 m (492 ft) in La Défense and city proper: *already built* (note: the figure does not include Eiffel Tower)
> *two 180 m (590 ft) skyscrapers in La Défense: *under construction * (due to be completed in 2007)
> *renovation of the 159 m (522 ft) Axa Tower due to be turned into a 220 m (720 ft) skyscraper: *renovation* starts in 2007
> *two 165 m (541 ft) skyscrapers in Levallois-Perret: *approved*, construction due to start soon
> *one 400 m (1,300 ft) skyscraper in La Défense: *proposed * (approval due by June 2006)
> *one 300 m (1,000 ft) skyscraper in La Défense: *proposed* (approval due by June 2006)
> *three to four skyscrapers in the 200 - 250 m (650 - 800 ft) range in La Défense: *proposed* (approval due by June 2006)
> *one 200 m (650 ft) skyscraper by architect Jean Nouvel in La Défense: *proposed*
> 
> All projects are due to be completed by 2015, at which time Greater Paris would have 21 to 23 skyscrapers above 150 m, including the tallest skyscraper in western Europe (400 m), announced as the "signal" tower of the renovated La Défense.
> 
> If the center-right win the 2008 Paris municipal election, building of skyscrapers in the city proper may also be forthcoming. Paris opposition leader, Françoise de Panafieu, said she supported the building of tall skyscrapers on the fringes of the historical center, at the moment hampered by opposition from the Green Party, a key partner of the curent center-left municipal coallition ruling the city.


Thanks for this useful information


----------



## brisavoine

^^This is an OLD post. I'll have to write an update soon.


----------



## ajaaronjoe

how tall is this hairy tower? merci


----------



## Sacré Coeur

294m, so far.


----------



## brisavoine

No, it's exactly 297m (974 ft) to the tip of the hair.


----------



## brisavoine

Interview of Thom Mayne, the architect of the Tour Phare.

[dailymotion]video/x8ziym_architecture-durable-morphosis-thom_creation#from=embed[/dailymotion]


----------



## madridhere

brisavoine said:


> A new apartment building in the 12th arrondissement near the Bastille which has drawn criticism from some conservative circles:


I like this. I think this kind of buildings improve Paris. Something modern in the middle of the city, very good.


----------



## Bastien

madridhere said:


> I like this. I think this kind of buildings improve Paris. Something modern *in the middle of the city*, very good.


Not really in the center of Paris unfortunately


----------



## brisavoine

Bastille is in the center of the city.


----------



## brisavoine

The 337m (1,106 ft) Tours Hermitage project starts on Monday. Happy New Year!


----------



## brisavoine

New lighting for terminal 1 at CDG Airport. That's the terminal that looks like it's out of a spook movie from the 1970s (you know, where the guys use silent guns hidden under raincoats...).


----------



## Clery

dutchsnookerfan said:


> Well 50 meter is just height enouf to see it towering above normal buildings.
> 
> And i hope so


Not really actually. The Arc de Triomphe is 50 meter tall and we don't see it above other buildings. The average height of a building in central Paris is I guess between 20 and 30 meters, and the city is highly packed.

As such, nothing below 80 meters is really visible accross the city.


----------



## NvkR

> Not really actually. The Arc de Triomphe is 50 meter tall and we don't see it above other buildings.


----------



## Clery

The picture is taken from the top of the Eiffel Tower. That's not really a relevant point of view.

The fact it is visible from there comes more from the fact it is isolated in the middle of a giant circus rather than the fact it is taller than the rest. From that point of view, the Obelisque and even the Louvre are as visible (if not more) than the Arc de Triomphe.

In the 20th arrondissement, there's already tons of 1970's buildings reaching 50 meters, and we never see them if we don't go in their streets.


----------



## NvkR

I understand what you mean by the arc de triomphe is not visible from the other side of town, but it is taller then the surrounding buildings! People wouldn't go up for the view if it wasn't.

Anyways stupid debate  Back to topic.


----------



## Axelferis

it would have broken the project! far connections between the two?! :nuts: no no


----------



## dutchsnookerfan

Clery said:


> Not really actually. The Arc de Triomphe is 50 meter tall and we don't see it above other buildings. The average height of a building in central Paris is I guess between 20 and 30 meters, and the city is highly packed.
> 
> As such, nothing below 80 meters is really visible accross the city.


Go to a 50m go like 2 streets away of it and go to the other side of the street and watch.......


----------



## Jex7844

*Taken on 21 january by XIIC:*


















*By Lawrent on 15 november*









*By Lawrent on 10 january 2011*


----------



## Jim856796

Are you sure the Champs-Elysees is supposed to be modified in any way, even as a double-decker street? Why must that study be done, anyway?


----------



## parcdesprinces

Jim856796 said:


> Are you sure the Champs-Elysees avenue de Neuilly (aka Avenue Charles de Gaulle) is supposed to be modified in any way, even as a double-decker street? Why must that study be done, anyway?


corrected for you  !


----------



## [email protected]

Ingenioren said:


> When the developper decided on twin towers, one tower on each side making a gate to La Defense instead would have been more natural.


The developper doesn't own the terrain across the main axis. Btw La Défense already has the axis, additional symmetry would be over the top IMO.


----------



## Matthieu

I agree, Paris needs harmonious assymetry.


----------



## Phobos

I don't like the "out of place gateway" that these twins will become,even tough I like the shape of the buildings alone.
If Sir Foster could have drawn one tower taller than the other the effect would be much better.


----------



## Jex7844

*PHARE Tower*

*New renderings found by Cyril:*























































http://www.morphopedia.com/projects/phare-tower/gallery/images/1/


----------



## Sacré Coeur

Just incredible... mg: Can't wait for the launching of the contruction.


----------



## Jex7844

03/02/11


----------



## brisavoine

Hm, qui c'est qui disait que le cladding était nul à chier déjà ?

The grass is greener...


----------



## ChrisDVD

La tour Phare sera le plus beau gratte-ciel de la terre, je crois bien! Quelle élégance! Très hâte de voir la première pelleté de terre.


----------



## LoveAgent.

Holy shit, Tour Phare is magnifiscent! 4 me this is one of the best skyscrapers going to be build in the near future. The atrium inside is great :cheers2:


----------



## brisavoine

Paris 2015.


----------



## Jex7844

Great find Brisavoine, cheers!


----------



## brisavoine

Vive Amélie Poulain ! Et surtout ne changeons rien, ne touchons à rien, mettons toute la ville sous cloche, avec vide d'air si possible.










> World's top architect Frank Gehry brands Paris residents 'philistines' after planning permission revoked
> 
> The Daily Telegraph
> 6 February 2011
> 
> *The world's most famous living architect has branded Paris residents "philistines" bent on "putting the French capital in formalin" after they succeeded in cancelling planning permission for his latest spectacular edifice.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernard Arnaud, pictured with the actress Charlize Theron at a Christian Dior fashion show, wants to house his contemporary art collection in a gallery designed by the American architect Frank Gehry
> 
> Frank Gehry, the American architect behind the Guggenheim museum in Bilbao, is said to be "appalled, shocked and angry" at a French court order to stop building work on his "Cloud", a stunning, €100 million (£84 million) glass-covered complex in western Paris.
> 
> The ethereal, multifaceted building was due to house a cultural centre owned by France's richest man, Bernard Arnaud, along with his extensive contemporary art collection and that of his company LVHM – the world's largest luxury goods group, which owns Louis Vuitton, Christian Dior and Givenchy.
> 
> It would organise temporary exhibitions of the work of established and contemporary artists like Jean Dubuffet and Jean-Michel Basquiat or Francis Bacon and Damien Hirst.
> 
> The cultural centre – officially named the Louis Vuitton Foundation for Creation – is in the final stages of construction on the northern edge of the Bois de Boulogne, a large wood on the city outskirts, in the popular children's park known as the Jardin d'Acclimatation.
> 
> When he unveiled the plans in 2006, Mr Arnaud – the world's 7th richest man with a personal fortune of $27.5 billion (£17 billion) according to Forbes – said its goal was "to spread the influence of culture, and the influence of France".
> 
> Now, however, his chief architect has denounced certain citizens of France a bunch of "individualistic, uncouth philistines". Mr Gehry's reaction was relayed by Jean Nouvel, France's most famous architect, in an interview with Le Journal du Dimanche.
> 
> He added: "With their little tight-fitting suits, they want to put Paris into formalin. It's quite pathetic."
> 
> The "philistines" are a band of dogged local residents waging a vocal battle against "concreting (Paris') green areas".
> 
> François Douady, who leads the association for the safeguard of the Bois de Boulogne, told Le Journal du Dimanche: "They want to impose on us a 12,000 square metre building 46 metres high – 20 metres above the trees. We lack greenery in Paris, not museums. I hope this project is razed to the ground."
> 
> LVMH argues that on the contrary, the project will increase the size of the surrounding green areas and remove a 1950s bowling alley dubbed an "architectural horror".
> 
> But Mr Douady's group won its court battle last month on a technicality, as the judge ruled the centre had been built too close to a tiny asphalt road deemed a public right of way.
> 
> The ruling is a bitter blow for Mr Arnaud, who had hoped to score a publicity coup against his billionaire luxury goods rival, François Pinault, the owner of Christie's, Gucci, Yves Saint Laurent, as well as department and media stores.
> 
> While Mr Arnault's luxury group is bigger, Mr Pinault has a far richer contemporary art collection – around 2,500 works of the world's best-known artists of the last 40 years.
> 
> Mr Pinault had wanted to house many of these in a mega-museum on the Ile Seguin outside Paris. But after five years of wrestling with red tape, he abandoned the plans in 2005 and took the entire collection to the Palazzo Grassi in Venice instead.
> 
> In what appeared to be a thinly veiled threat, a spokesman for LVMH intimated that Mr Arnaud may follow suit. "Does France want to see all its foundations leave for Switzerland, Italy or Germany?," he asked.
> 
> Paris' Socialist-led town hall has pledged to appeal the ruling and get immediate authorisation for works to continue.
> 
> "This project will go ahead, with respect for the law," said the mayor's urban affairs deputy, Anne Hidalgo.
> 
> Jean Nouvel said: "This is a very important building for the history of Paris and architecture."


----------



## Jex7844

http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75/paris-75005/ce-batiment-doit-etre-rase-22-01-2011-1237880.php

Here's the responsible ^^...his name's François Douady (73 years old:nuts. He clearly wants the _Fondation Louis Vuitton pour la Création_ to be demolished! :bash::bash::bash::nuts:

He goes :


> " We lack greenery in Paris, not museums."


---> what an stupid liar, the _Fondation Louis Vuitton_ *replaces* a horrible former building (bowling) built in the 50's, how many trees were cut down to allow Gehry's project???---->*NONE*!!! :bash:

Do you guys know whether it's possible to create a petition to back this architectural jewell, if so, how can we do it?








The *Fondation Louis Vuitton pour la Création* in big danger...

http://projets-architecte-urbanisme.fr/louis-vuitton-fondation-franck-ghery-paris-vinci/


----------



## brisavoine

According to some insider sources today, the demolition of the Damiers buildings to make way for the Hermitage Towers is set to start next June!! The two 337-meter high towers will then start construction immediately after the demolition of the Damiers. Things are speeding up!


----------



## And1

Jex7844 said:


> He goes :
> ---> what an stupid liar, the _Fondation Louis Vuitton_ *replaces* a horrible former building (bowling) built in the 50's, how many trees were cut down to allow Gehry's project???---->*NONE*!!! :bash:


----------



## Jex7844

*Tour Montparnasse's new lighting scheme*

I found this video by chance, very interesting insight of what the new lighting display will be from June 21st...cannot wait .

17476479
*By Regis Clouzet*

http://vimeo.com/17476479


----------



## Axelferis

paris just reflects for whole France strong conservative attitude against all is new and modern hno:

Each tower, each stadiums, each museum is an exploit to build :eek2:

I wonder how strong our country could stay in the top 7 of world super power nations with such idiots!


----------



## NvkR

Thank you for posting this video of the tryouts Jex!
Can't wait to see the whole tower illuminated. I hope they use this technology to the fullestn the possibilities are immense!


----------



## Jex7844

My pleasure folks .

Here's a photo coming from Regis Clouzet's website:










I'm just like you guys, I'm really looking forward to it...:banana:

PS: I agree, the possibilities are huge indeed...


----------



## KaEL-

Axelferis said:


> I wonder how strong our country could stay in the top 7 of world super power nations with such idiots!


Maybe idiocy is the strength of _Douce France_^^


----------



## Jex7844

****ROLAND GARROS to know its fate in 5 days****

*4 OPTIONS, only 1 DECISION​*
*DAYS TO GO: 4*


*PARIS*





*GONESSE​*




*MARNE-LA-VALLEE​*




*VERSAILLES​*




Have also your say by voting here ---> *http://www.lequipe.fr//VoteEquipe/VOTE_CHOIX_RG.html* *



* just register (that's free of course) and then vote!

Many thanks guys!


----------



## Jex7844

*A huge project to be unveiled at the MIPIM 2011*

*Scoop found by Wanchun on PSS!*



> Dow Jones Newswires
> 8 février 2011
> 
> [...]
> 
> Le promoteur Hermitage devrait par ailleurs présenter un nouveau projet immobilier en France, d'environ *400.000 m2*, lors du prochain salon international de l'immobilier d'entreprise, ou Mipim, à Cannes au mois de mars, a indiqué son PDG à Dow Jones Newswires en marge de la conférence de presse.


--->


> Russian property developer Hermitage is to present a new real estate project in France, around 400 000 m2 ( *twice as big as Hermitage Plaza*!mg, as part as the MIPIM 2011 - The world's premier real estate event for professionals- next march in Cannes, the Dow Jones Newswires managing director said in parallel with the press conference



We don't know where the project is planned yet but given the gigantic scale of it, it's very likely to be in Paris...:banana:epper:


----------



## Clery

Jex7844 said:


> We don't know where the project is planned yet but given the gigantic scale of it, it's very likely to be in Paris...:banana:epper:


I would have said the opposite. I don't see where you could locate 400,000 new square meters in Paris. Maybe above Gare du Nord railroads, but that would be very expensive.


----------



## [email protected]

I think Jex was talking about greater Paris (opposed to Province).


----------



## Minato ku

I would love to see a big project in Central Paris. 
Why not some new skyscrapers in Montparnasse?


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Keep dreaming Minato, keep dreaming !


----------



## Cyril

..or a new CBD between Gare du Nord and Gare de l'Est train stations.  (dream on dreamer..)

Alpin13 lately mentioned a 3 x 170m towers project...somewhere in central Paris.
That is bound to be near the ring road methinks.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Jex7844 said:


> Do you guys know whether it's possible to create a petition to back this architectural jewell, if so, how can we do it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *Fondation Louis Vuitton pour la Création* in big danger...
> 
> http://projets-architecte-urbanisme.fr/louis-vuitton-fondation-franck-ghery-paris-vinci/


Sorry to hear about this. I'm not always a big fan of Ghery's work but that design looks great. There are a lot of arguments between people on this forum who are pro skyscraper from London and Paris, but it seems the two cities both have to suffer a number of backwards, conservative and sadly influential NIMBYs.


----------



## brisavoine

Jex7844 said:


> *Scoop found by Wanchun on PSS!*


Wanchun is really a great forumer.


----------



## brisavoine

Minato ku said:


> Why not some new skyscrapers in Montparnasse?


Soyons fous !


----------



## KaEL-

brisavoine said:


> Wanchun is really a great forumer.


I'm confused, he's not here :lol:


----------



## KaEL-

Newcastle Guy said:


> There are a lot of arguments between people on this forum who are pro skyscraper from London and Paris, but it seems the* two cities both have to suffer a number of backwards, conservative and sadly influential NIMBYs.*


Yup, too much "curators" in Paris!:bash:


----------



## Minato ku

According the website Defense-92, the Trinity project (see post 2504) will be presented to the public in April.


----------



## AlienB

Jex7844 said:


>


:applause: :cheers1: WellDone Paris :cheers:


----------



## Mossy22

How realisitic are that chances for the Louis Vuitton Foundation for Creation to still go ahead, with the local town hall fighting for it? or have the residents done too much damage?


----------



## brisavoine

No, it will most likely still go ahead, after a few months of pause to deal with the legal situation. The project is too dear to the mayor of Paris (whose records is otherwise pretty slim) to be abandonned.


----------



## [email protected]

The sad thing is that professional NIMBYS like Mr. Douady eventually reach their goal, that is to say lowering the already scarce willingness to build daring duildings.




Jex7844 said:


> He clearly wants the _Fondation Louis Vuitton pour la Création_ to be demolished! :bash::bash::bash::nuts:


If it isn't a figure of speech, he clearly lost his sense of reality !


----------



## brisavoine

Some crazy news in Paris this week! La Défense Authority (EPADESA) indicated that all the towers planed at La Défense were going ahead (except Jean Nouvel's Tour Signal which was cancelled, and the 143m Tour Ava currently on hold pending lawsuits). The 162m Tour Carpe Diem is already under construction. The 193m Tour Majunga starts construction this month (February 2011). The approx. 100-meter high Trinity building will be announced in April of this year. The 175m Tour D2 and the 266m Tour Generali will start construction in the middle of 2011. The 337m Tours Hermitage will start construction either in June or October of this year (the exact month is still unclear). The 297m Tour Phare and the 220m Tour Air² will start construction in the beginning of 2012. La Défense is suddenly going to become the busiest construction site in the world. Take that Dubai!

As if it wasn't enough, La Défense Authority also indicated that several investors would like to build yet more towers in La Défense. HSBC and Total in particular are looking for large surfaces at La Défense. Some Chinese companies would also like to locate their European headquarters at La Défense. As a result, the director of La Défense Authority indicated this week that a new batch of projects could soon be approved (the French government needs to give its approval, because La Défense is a state territory). This second batch of projects would add several hundreds of thousands of m² to the 850,000 m² of the first phase of the La Défense regeneration program which is starting in earnest this year. The second phase of the La Défense regeneration program, to be approved by the French government, would include 4 new skyscrapers, one of which would be a mixed-use tower. We already know that the 95m Tour Atlantique would be demolished and replaced with a 52-floor tower.

In parallel, two new subway lines will be brought to La Défense by 2020 (RER E and the 'Grand Paris' giant subway loop). A TGV station is also planned to be built at La Défense, to serve as a terminal station for the Eurostar and Thalys high speed trains (i.e. some of the Eurostar trains departing from London will end at Gare du Nord as is the case today, and some other Eurostars will end directly at the new La Défense TGV station).

And as if these news weren't crazy enough, we've just heard that Hermitage, the Russian developer preparing to build the 337m Tours Hermitage, is planning another project that would contain 400,000 m² of surfaces. That's 50% more surfaces than the Tours Hermitage!! We don't know yet where this colossal project will be located, but according to some insider sources it could be, of all places, in Central Paris! Only the Russians could be crazy enough to dare such a thing! This colossal project will be revealed at the MIPIM fair in Cannes next month.

Paris is about to experience probably the busiest high-rise construction period in our lifetime, so savor any moment of it.


----------



## Phobos

Really great news.La Défense will become undoubtely one of the biggest skylines in the world. :applause:
Now regarding the 400,000 m² in central Paris how would it be possible without touching any historic building? :|


----------



## brisavoine

^^If by "historic building" you mean any building that is more than 50 years old, then there are lots of "historic building" in Central Paris that can be demolished.


----------



## dutchsnookerfan

If all those projects get built i dont know which city i like more Paris or London.
Both will have a better skyline then frankfurt. The 3 best skylines of the eu.


----------



## Phobos

brisavoine said:


> ^^If by "historic building" you mean any building that is more than 50 years old, then there are lots of "historic building" in Central Paris that can be demolished.


You mean the Haussmanian buildings?The city would never let it being touched,fortunately.


----------



## brisavoine

Not every building that is more than 50 years old is Haussmannian, and not every Haussmannian building is beautiful.


----------



## brisavoine

A new 300m (1,000 ft) tower at La Défense has been announced by the financial newspaper Les Echos today. :banana:

This new tower was desgined by French architect Christian de Portzamparc, the developer is the French group Vinci, and it will be financed by Qatari funds. That's all we know so far.


----------



## Minato ku

Good news, I hope that this skyscraper will be located on the south side of the Grande Arche.


----------



## Minato ku

Construction of a new hall in Gare de Lyon railway station.
This new hall will increase the passengers capacity of the station and will allow easier movement between platforms.


----------



## Gaeth

Minato ku said:


> Good news, I hope that this skyscraper will be located on the south side of the Grande Arche.


I hope so or that will be weird :sly:

Oh I have forgotten to introduce myself Im a reader of this topic since months


----------



## NvkR

Well, welcome Gaeth!!


----------



## brisavoine

According to an insider source, the 266m (874 ft) Generali Tower is going to be built by Campenon Bernard Construction, Bateg, and GTM Batiment. All of them are subsidiaries of Vinci Construction.


----------



## brisavoine

The ugly buildings that are going to be demolished to make way for the Hermitage Towers, and the true height of the Hermitage Towers.


----------



## Romain95

A new little render of La Défense found on the EPADESA's website.


----------



## TedStriker

Does anyone know anything about the development underway adjacent to and on the North side of Boulevard Massena, close to where the road crosses the railway lines leading to Gare d'Austerlitz?

The reason why I'm curious about it relates to the disused railway, the 'Chemin de fer Petite Ceinture'. I saw at the weekend when I was in Paris that the new construction - at the moment at least - leaves just about enough space for a single railway track to still run through, but I'm wondering what the final state of affairs will be, and if the trackbed is going to be breached at some point. 

Also, does anyone know of any latest proposals for the famous railway line?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Several high-rises are planned in this area.
We will have more information in 2012.










About the Petite Ceinture disused railway, I don't know what it will become.
The space for the tracks will remain as this line is still owned by the RFF (Réseau Ferré de France, the national company that owns train track).


----------



## Minato ku

Renovation of Courcellor 1 in Levallois Perret (western inner suburbs), the building will be heightened from 45m to 70m.

Architects : Barthélémy & Grino Architectes
Size : 40,382m² GLA
Use : Office and a movie theater 
Delivered in 2014









Picture by tracky PSS


----------



## Minato ku

> *590ft controversial 'Triangle' tower to be built in Paris*
> *Paris town council has given the green light to a controversial "Triangle" tower rising 590ft above Paris which critics say is an "attack on the beauty of the French capital".*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Henry Samuel, Paris 3:55PM BST 31 Mar 2011
> 
> The 40-storey steel and glass building will be the first skyscraper to be built inside the French capital in more than 30 years and will cost 535m euros (£472 million)
> The privately financed building, scheduled for completion by 2017, will overlook Paris from its southwestern extremity at the porte de Versailles, already home to a vast exhibition centre.
> It will include mainly offices, a conference hall, panoramic restaurants and ground-floor shops, creating 5,000 jobs according to local authorities.
> Earlier plans to include a hotel, swimming pool and museum have been scrapped.
> ....


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/france/8419159/590ft-controversial-Triangle-tower-to-be-built-in-Paris.html


----------



## TheWalker

That is a very cool project


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

Sarko wants to built a 106km long canal that will connect Paris to the North Sea



> *Nicolas Sarkozy lance la dernière phase du canal Seine-Nord Europe*
> 
> En lançant le « dialogue compétitif» qui départagera Bouygues et Vinci-Eiffage pour la construction de l'ouvrage, Nicolas Sarkozy ouvre la voie à la dernière phase du chantier. A la clef, au moins 25.000 emplois dans la logistique, les transports et l'industrie.
> 
> Ce n'est pas encore le premier coup de pioche, mais les partisans du canal Seine-Nord Europe ont de quoi reprendre espoir. Le président de la République s'est rendu mardi dans la Somme pour visiter le chantier d'abaissement de l'autoroute A29, financé par l'Etat dans le cadre du plan de relance, opération nécessaire à la construction de la voie d'eau de 106 kilomètres de long entre l'Oise et le puissant réseau fluvial de l'Europe du Nord (« Les Echos du 31 mars). A cette occasion, Nicolas Sarkozy a annoncé le lancement de la phase de « dialogue compétitif » pour la construction du canal à grand gabarit.
> Cette phase sera menée avec les deux candidats retenus, Vinci associé à Eiffage d'une part, Bouygues de l'autre, pour ce partenariat public-privé. Le lancement du « dialogue compétitif » signifie que le choix du constructeur sera effectué «dans le courant de l'année prochaine», pour une mise service du canal en 2016 ou 2017, a précisé le chef de l'Etat lors d'un déplacement à Nesle (Somme). «Ce projet est central (...). C'est un projet de 4,5 milliards d'euros», a ajouté le président, en affirmant que «la réponse d'un pays à la crise n'est pas la rétractation, c'est au contraire l'investissement».
> Le canal sera financé à hauteur de 2,1 milliards par son constructeur, tandis que l'Etat et les collectivités locales apporteront chacun 900 millions d'euros, alors que l'Europe doit contribuer au projet à hauteur de 330 millions d'euros. Reste donc encore à trouver le solde.
> L'importance des sommes en jeu a suscité des interrogations jusqu'au sein du gouvernement, même si le projet présente de réels atouts, surtout dans un contexte de renchérissement de l'énergie. A elle seule, la possibilité de faire circuler des convois beaucoup plus importants que sur les canaux actuels permettrait d'assurer un trafic d'environ 14 millions de tonnes par an à l'horizon 2020 et de 25 millions de tonnes en 2050, selon les calculs de Voies Navigables de France (VNF). Le secteur agricole devrait fournir environ 30 % du trafic et le BTP 20 %, tandis que les produits industriels devraient représenter un gros tiers de l'activité, devant les produits énergétiques (environ 15 %).
> Bénéficier de la mondialisation
> 
> Plus que tout, ce canal doit mettre en réseau les ports du Havre, de Rouen, de Paris, de Dunkerque, d'Anvers et de Rotterdam. Longtemps opposé au projet dans la mesure où il risquait de profiter d'abord à Anvers, le port du Havre y voit maintenant, à l'heure de la mondialisation, un atout. Avec des quais bientôt desservis par la voie d'eau et capables d'accueillir les plus gros porte-conteneurs du monde, le port normand développe avec Paris et Rouen une logique d'Axe Seine dans le cadre du Grand Paris. Il peut notamment espérer fixer en France les activités logistiques à haute valeur ajoutée liées à la mondialisation. « Ce sont des emplois non délocalisables », rappelle le directeur commercial du port du Havre, Hervé Cornède.
> Outre les plates-formes logistiques du Havre, de Rouen de Paris, et du nord de la France, le canal Seine-Nord devrait accueillir quatre zones logistiques (Noyon, Nesle, Péronne Haute Picardie et Cambrai Marquion) ainsi que des quais de transbordement. S'y ajouteront cinq ports de plaisance ou à passagers pour développer le tourisme. « Seine-Nord Europe devrait créer entre 10.000 et 11.000 emplois, dont 4.000 sur le chantier, et à terme 25.000 dans la logistique, l'industrie et le transport », plaide-t-on à VNF.
> L'établissement public pointe aussi son impact sur l'environnement. A l'horizon 2020, le futur canal soulagerait les autoroutes de 500.000 camions par an et permettrait d'économiser 550.000 tonnes de CO2 en 2050. Il devrait aussi limiter les risques d'inondations. Des bénéfices environnementaux que certains n'hésitent pas à chiffrer, à 2,4 milliards d'euros, auxquels s'ajouteraient 8 milliards d'économies sur les transports. S'ils se vérifient, ils susciteront des investissements importants au nord de Paris.














> - 106 kilomètres de long.
> -54 mètres de large.
> - 4,5 mètres de profondeur.
> -55 millions de mètres cubes de terre déplacés.
> - 7 écluses.
> -3 ponts-canal.
> - 59 ponts routiers et ferroviaires.
> -4 plates-formes d'activités intégrées au projet.
> -5 quais céréaliers.
> - 2 quais de transbordement.
> -5 équipements pour la plaisance.
> - 2 bassins réservoirs d'eau.
> -4,3 milliards d'euros dont 2,1 milliards apportés par le constructeur.
> - 25.000 emplois à terme.


http://www.lesechos.fr/entreprises-...derniere-phase-du-canal-seine-nord-europe.htm


----------



## hkskyline

Is the Seine not navigable to the sea?


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

hkskyline said:


> Is the Seine not navigable to the sea?


I think that only from Rouen.

Here is a video on the project


----------



## Minato ku

hkskyline said:


> Is the Seine not navigable to the sea?


Yes the Seine is navigable to the sea but this canal will allow new connection, especially with the Dunkirk, Antwerp and Rotterdam.









http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1374015/French-set-build-3-9bn-canal-Paris-heart-Europe.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## Gelemoka

In the french forums, we don't have any idea about the Triangle's clad and it makes us very scared .... the only way to do not reproduce the Montparnasse's mistake is to make something transparent and NOT LONELY !! We have already fail this last point so.... a bad clad and it's all over . we risk it all....:storm:


( So sorry for my bad english, hope you understand...)


----------



## Cyril

The exhibition venue in Porte de Versailles will gradually be too small..and another place will have to be found out of Paris city to replace it. I have the feeling that the current location will become a high-rise area and that the remaining halls next to Tour Triangle will be demolished to build skyscrapers...Time will tell.

2 large rendered pictures :

















(c) Herzog & De Meron / Archdaily


----------



## SO143

I used to hate this building when i saw it the first time. But i am now kind of getting more and more interested in it's architecture kay:

When the construction starts? Has it been approved yet?


----------



## dutchsnookerfan

The seine is not navigable for big ships. This cannel looks like a great out come for the problem.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Jex7844 said:


> I do know that luck has nothing to do with that. I just think that it's sometimes annoying to hear some people whining wrongly. Some have been on a waiting list for ages to hopefully get a decent place to live (actually most of the time it deals with a shabby and narrow council flat in Paris'suburbs...), some others live like cattle in rat holes, I'm not quite sure that it's fair to complain, you deserve your flat as you must have worked hard to own it but your position is a priviledged one especially at a time where getting a flat in the capital is a 'luxe' .


Well, if you say so......Anyway, I wasn't complaining, I simply said I don't like this fugly _Triangle_ tower..nothing more... 

But, don't worry, I'm not the kind of guy who joins the "anti-tower associations"... Far from that, 'cause as a matter of fact, I don't care... (but still: I really, really don't like _Triangle_ :no


----------



## Jex7844

SO143 said:


> I used to hate this building when i saw it the first time. But i am now kind of getting more and more interested in it's architecture kay:
> 
> When the construction starts? Has it been approved yet?


Here's the english speaking thread about *Triangle*, it will answer all your questions :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=714816&page=3


----------



## Minato ku

New Samaritaine building Rue de Rivoli (1st arrondissement) by Sanaa.









http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75/voici-la-future-samaritaine-08-04-2011-1398360.php


----------



## Jex7844

*'Louis Vuitton Foundation' : works to resume immediately!*

*14 April*
















Source photo: _Le Parisien_



> *La Cour administrative d'appel de Paris a prononcé jeudi 14 avril le sursis à exécution du jugement du Tribunal administratif de Paris du 20 janvier 2011 qui avait annulé le permis de construire accordé à la fondation LVMH pour la construction d'un musée dans le bois de Boulogne. Les travaux, stoppés depuis trois mois, vont pouvoir reprendre...*


http://www.lemoniteur.fr/133-amenag...-vuitton-stop-ou-encore-encore-pour-l-instant


----------



## Minato ku

Located in Central Paris and in the very posh 7th arrondissement, the redevelopment of the old Laennec hospital.










-321 dwelling house 
191 private appartement
80 social housing appartement
50 students room
-17,200m² of office space
-14 000m² of green space
-4,500 m² of commercial space
-Gerontology center
-Alzheimer's care center









Very conservative architecture


























If you do not have a lot of money, it is not for you. 










The work


----------



## el palmesano

great project


----------



## Bricken Ridge

BG_PATRIOT said:


> Sarko wants to built a 106km long canal that will connect Paris to the North Sea
> 
> 
> http://www.lesechos.fr/entreprises-...derniere-phase-du-canal-seine-nord-europe.htm



Of course, Sarko wants a _piece de resistance_ associated with him just like his predecessors. Don't see any _seine_ reason to bring the North Sea to Paris.


----------



## brisavoine

^^T'as pas l'air d'avoir vraiment compris de quoi il était question. Demande aux personnes intéressées.


----------



## Axelferis

Clery said:


> The funny thing is that I know there's a new post on the Paris thread when Portonuts adds a post in London's thread! I noticed that recently and it works everytime!
> 
> Anyway, the sample from LVMH fondation is indeed very promising. Probably the controversy about the building will naturally stop once the concrete will be hidden by the awesome cladding.



that's YOU the "advertiser" :lol: :lol:

Demasked!! :horse:

What i win for the "rewarded " guy?


----------



## brisavoine

The economic council of Greater Paris (Île-de-France) predicts 15 million inhabitants in Greater Paris in 2050, up from 12 million now. You can see their report here: http://www.cesr-ile-de-france.fr/do...elles-perspectives-quels-leviers-pour-agi.pdf


----------



## brisavoine

Pictures of the Tour Carpe Diem construction site taken yesterday morning by Thierry.


----------



## brisavoine

We now know the exact height of the Tour Air². It will be *207 meters (680 ft) above street level*.

This is the official decree where we found the exact height (expressed above sea-level):









The public enquiry ended on May 20. The building permit should be delivered soon now.

Some renders:




































Picture by Brisavoine, renders of the projects by EricParis (Air² is only 202 m high here, 5 meters shorter than its real height):


----------



## Jex7844

Tower *Horizons *at night:









*Picture taken by Thierry Beauvir on 15 june*

Great job Thierry!


----------



## brisavoine

J'adore la façon dont PortoNuts a, par une coïncidence incroyable, posté dans le thread sur L... seulement 4 minutes après le post de Jex7844. Il y a de ces coïncidences vraiment...


----------



## ChrisDVD

Tour horizon is much better then what I thaught it would be! Again, It's Jean Nouvel. Le meilleur


----------



## Jex7844

*'Montparnasse Tower', new lighting scheme...*

*DAYS TO GO : * _4_


----------



## brisavoine

^^You've got a render?


----------



## Matthieu

They've started cleaning the ground for the construction of D2.


----------



## Jex7844

^^That's actually a little bit more complex than just a plain cleaning matthieu ...here's D2's thread, there are a few pics which I added the past few days---> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=581810&page=4


----------



## kony

Jex7844 said:


> *DAYS TO GO : * _4_


is it still planned as a project ? i've heard no news from that lately...


----------



## brisavoine

Another post from PortoNuts only 4 minutes after someone (Kony in this case) posted in this thread. Isn't any moderator going to end this comedy?


----------



## Axelferis

portonuts is one of the most furious english poster on SSC

His devotion to the crown is remarkable :cheers:




i 'm kidding 

:rofl:

more seriously La defense become spectacular with all projects. It just lacks its shard like meag project. i won't mention the "escroquery" project of two towers near there :|


----------



## kony

Axelferis said:


> La defense become spectacular with all projects. It just lacks its shard like mega project.


and what about Phare ?


----------



## brisavoine

Axelferis said:


> portonuts is one of the most furious english poster on SSC


He's not English, he's Portuguese, as his name implies. That makes his behavior even more ridiculous.


----------



## brisavoine

Some pictures taken yesterday by Jexmen showing the demolition of the Véritas building to make way for the 174.5 m (573 ft) Tour D2. This is now the 3rd active construction site at La Défense (the other two are Tour Majunga and Tour Carpe Diem). :banana:


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

Great news! What other towers are projected to start by the end of the year?


----------



## brisavoine

Tours Hermitage are due to start this Autumn, so says the Russian developer. For the other towers I'm not sure, maybe the other forumers know.


----------



## brisavoine

kony said:


> and what about Phare ?


La Défense Authority sold the land to the developer for the Tour Phare last Wednesday.


----------



## kony

brisavoine said:


> La Défense Authority sold the land to the developer for the Tour Phare last Wednesday.


hum hum...i think you missed the point of my comment...it was an answer to Axelferis' opinion that La defense needs a "shard like mega project"...then i asked him : what about Phare ?...


----------



## brisavoine

kony said:


> hum hum...i think you missed the point of my comment...


Ah, I see. But then it's good to let people know that the land was sold to the developer last Wednesday anyway.


----------



## hseugut

Phare is art. It is not only a skyscraper.


----------



## Axelferis

i agree :cheers:

it is the skyscrapper i wait the most in the place of paris


----------



## parcdesprinces

Personally, I don't know if I will like Phare or not, but I admit that I'm quite curious to see it for real.... (btw it is planned to be completed by 2014, 2015...or later ??)



Edit: Oh, and we can see Phare briefly at the very beginning of this video of the Arena 92 :






For more info about this stadium, here is its thread in the _Stadiums and Sport Arenas_ section of the world forums: 
*PARIS - Arena 92 (32,000)*

......


----------



## brisavoine

Axelferis said:


> it is the skyscrapper i wait the most in the place of paris


The Tours Hermitage will be far more impressive. Unlike anything else in Europe in terms of "massiveness".


----------



## BodgeJob1

brisavoine said:


> The Tours Hermitage will be far more impressive. Unlike anything else in Europe in terms of "massiveness".


...Apart from your ego.


----------



## Cyril

The Shard IS massive too.


----------



## brisavoine

The Shard is nothing compared to the Tours Hermitage. Don't forget that the Shard is essentially a 250 meters tower with just a thin spire on top. The Tours Hermitage are full towers up to the roof 337 meters above street level, and there are two of them. It's massive, almost as massive as the Empire State Building.


----------



## Cyril

We will see when/if they are completed..one day..God knows when..


----------



## Langur

brisavoine said:


> The Shard is nothing compared to the Tours Hermitage. Don't forget that the Shard is essentially a 250 meters tower with just a thin spire on top. The Tours Hermitage are full towers up to the roof 337 meters above street level, and there are two of them. It's massive, almost as massive as the Empire State Building.


Massive doesn't impress. The Sears Tower is massive but ugly imo. Taipei 101 is massive but is absolutely hideous. The Hermitage Towers are not hideous (nor are they massive by global standards). In fact they're good looking towers, but they're still not as pretty as the Shard or 122 Leadenhall. London's getting the best skyscrapers in Europe, and in much more exciting central locations...


----------



## Matthieu

As much as there's Godwin's Law there should be Matthieu's Law.

About any discussion involving Paris, the longer it get the higher the chances to see Monkey comming in and comparing whatever the conversation was about to something in London. The chances get to 100%.


----------



## tuten

They are nice, their scale will be impressive however I find their design fairly bland and 'safe'. I assume they are being built in La Defence? Are there any skyscrapers proposed closer (or within) the 'centre' of Paris?


----------



## BodgeJob1

Matthieu said:


> As much as there's Godwin's Law there should be Matthieu's Law.
> 
> About any discussion involving Paris, the longer it get the higher the chances to see Monkey comming in and comparing whatever the conversation was about to something in London. The chances get to 100%.


Perhaps if you kept your own monkey under control, you'd have grounds to complain, and we all know which trolling member of the French sphere of influence i'm referring to....


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Matthieu said:


> As much as there's Godwin's Law there should be Matthieu's Law.
> 
> About any discussion involving Paris, the longer it get the higher the chances to see Monkey comming in and comparing whatever the conversation was about to something in London. The chances get to 100%.


Well, the conversation was about the Shard apparently being 'nothing' compared to the Hermitage Towers. What do you expect, buddy? Really? I've noticed recently that if someone would just keep Brisavoine on his leash there would be a lot less animosity between Paris and London forumers.


----------



## tikiturf

LoL stop saying that the shard is nothing. Hermitage towers and the shard are beautiful.
It's not a race or a war. "Ho I have a taller skyscraper than you I'm better than you".

There isn't a war between Paris and London so please stop.


----------



## Matthieu

BodgeJob1 said:


> Perhaps if you kept your own monkey under control, you'd have grounds to complain, and we all know which trolling member of the French sphere of influence i'm referring to....


This conversation is about Paris, am I wrong?

I deal with my section and all the mentioned members (including you) aren't welcome in mine.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Matthieu said:


> This conversation is about Paris, *am I wrong?*
> 
> I deal with my section and all the mentioned members (including you) aren't welcome in mine.


Yes. The conversation was about The Shard vs. Hermitage Towers. Civilized debate would be nice, but let's face it that's rarely what it is. Some people just like posturing.



tikiturf said:


> LoL stop saying that the shard is nothing. Hermitage towers and the shard are beautiful.
> It's not a race or a war. "Ho I have a taller skyscraper than you I'm better than you".
> 
> There isn't a war between Paris and London so please stop.


^^ Make this guy a mod.


----------



## brisavoine

tuten said:


> however I find their design fairly bland and 'safe'.


Those SSP diagrams are very simplified. 3D mockups of the towers plus detailed renders show of course much more details and refinements.


----------



## tuten

I and most likely many other Londoners come to this thread simply to check on the progress of our neighbours as we are genuinely interested in skyscraper construction in Paris. However consistent comments on London projects from a particular forumer is going create a reaction and you cannot blame us for that.

It would be very easy to come here and retaliate with similar derogatory comments as I was tempted to do so, however I decided not to take the bait and just give a fairly harmless honest opinion. If it is the actions of 1 forumer that destabilises good threads such as these perhaps they should be encouraged not to.


----------



## brisavoine

tuten said:


> However consistent comments on London projects from a particular forumer is going create a reaction and you cannot blame us for that.


Yeah, Cyril has the unfortunate tendency to always mention London and London projects whenever we talk about Paris. We deplore this in the French forum too.


----------



## tuten

brisavoine said:


> Those SSP diagrams are very simplified. 3D mockups of the towers plus detailed renders show of course much more details and refinements.


Sorry but I still find that design to be quite bland, the cross bracing has been done thousands of times, the cladding looks good but it still fairly standard. The height of this tower will be its selling point, and the fact that there are two of them!


----------



## tuten

brisavoine said:


> Yeah, Cyril has the unfortunate tendency to always mention London and London projects whenever we talk about Paris. We deplore this in the French forum too.


Everyone else knows I was talking about you . You are very good at giving information but perhaps a little less French supremist nationalism would be nice.

Sleep on it maybe.


----------



## brisavoine

tuten said:


> the cross bracing has been done thousands of times


What about you post 1,000 pictures showing those 1,000 towers with cross bracing you're talking about? 

Even if it had been done "thousands of times", it wouldn't make it any less beautiful. Otherwise we would stop pretty much any human attempt at doing anything, given that most things have already been done thousands of times since man was born.


tuten said:


> Everyone else knows I was talking about you


If you look at the last page, you'll see it is Cyril who brought the Shard in here. Not that any French forumer should be surprised.


----------



## tuten

You may think its looks beautiful and that's fine, I just think the design features are already overused, just like I don't think the shard looks like a 250m tower with a small spire on top . Each to their own.


----------



## Cyril

brisavoine said:


> Yeah, Cyril has the unfortunate tendency to always mention London and London projects whenever we talk about Paris. We deplore this in the French forum too.


Oh I'm so sorry..next time I'll compare Paris with Limoges..both cities will be on par this way.


----------



## the Ludovico center

Matthieu said:


> As much as there's Godwin's Law there should be Matthieu's Law.
> 
> About any discussion involving Paris, the longer it get the higher the chances to see Monkey comming in and comparing whatever the conversation was about to something in London. The chances get to 100%.


Then why do you as a moderator allow that to happen? 

Why do you wait until a Paris thread gets derailed by endless trolling about London? 

I mean, if you yourself know the problem, why don't you solve it (or even better: why don't you preempt it)?
.


----------



## Matthieu

I don't interfere with local mods' policy. I could, as an admin, proceed, but I leave moderators managing their section.


----------



## Jex7844

Yet again that childish London VS Paris debate :doh:...really sick & tired of that...can we please guys stick to the subject rather than straying from the point once again?

Brisavoine, Newcastle Guy is actually right, the hatchet won't be buried between our two nations if you deliberately add fuel to the fire dude...hno:...

Now guys, you shoudn't think that one opinion reflects everybody's, don't generalize please...

There are some good & bad things about our two capitals, so no need to get into an useless debate, we're supposed to be grown-ups, aren't we...?



tuten said:


> Are there any skyscrapers proposed closer (or within) the 'centre' of Paris?


Apart from many projects in _La Défense_, there are a few ones in Paris intra muros indeed tuten, _TRIANGLE _(180m) whose construction is to start in october 2012, _TGI_ (160m) in september 2012, _B3A_ tower (180m) late 2013, the latter is likely to be accompanied by another 2 or 3 towers in the same 'arrondissement' but they are not known yet.


----------



## brisavoine

Jex7844 said:


> Brisavoine, Newcastle Guy is actually right, the hatchet won't be buried between our two nations if you deliberately add fuel to the fire dude...


I merely replied to our London-maniac Cyril. Perhaps I should have written the answer in French since it was intended first and foremost for Cyril, but then when I write in French I get the usual "this is an English-speaking forum" messages.


----------



## Clery

Jex7844 said:


> Apart from many projects in _La Défense_, there are a few ones in Paris intra muros indeed tuten, _TRIANGLE _(180m) whose construction is to start in october 2012, _TGI_ (160m) in september 2012, _B3A_ tower (180m) late 2013, the latter is likely to be accompanied by another 2 or 3 towers in the same 'arrondissement' but they are not known yet.


None of these projects are really "central". If we consider the center of Paris to be the area inside lines 2 and 6, then Triangle is at 3km from the center and Hermitage Towers are at 3.4km from the center. It's basically the same.

And as a matter of fact, there are many more people working and shopping in La Défense than in the Porte de Versailles area. So I would actually consider La Défense to be more "central" than the exhibition area in many aspects.

Now that I said that, I don't believe it's necessarily a bad thing. I actually like better skyscrapers being built together in a designated area rather than scattered all accross a rather large center of Paris. All past attempts turned out being disasters.


----------



## Cyril

brisavoine said:


> I merely replied to our London-maniac Cyril. Perhaps I should have written the answer in French since it was intended first and foremost for Cyril, but then when I write in French I get the usual "this is an English-speaking forum" messages.


I'm French and I like London..that is what Brisavoine simply cannot stand.
Back to the topic please: Paris.


----------



## brisavoine

Cyril said:


> I'm French and I like London..


Personne ne te le reproche. Ce que beaucoup de monde te reproche c'est ta façon systématique et compulsive de toujours ramener Londres sur le tapis dans les threads sur Paris. Tu l'as encore fait hier dans ce thread. Après, que tu aimes Londres, Limoges ou Luanda, ça te regarde, et personne n'aura rien à y dire, tant que tu ne pourris pas tous les threads sur Paris avec ces villes.


----------



## Jex7844

^^ +1...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Back on topic folks!

*Tour Horizons​*








*By ImagiNath on 19 june*









*By F4BZ3F4B on 18 june*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Montparnasse tower's new lighting scheme (which was supposed to be unveiled on the occasion of the _Fête de la Musique _on 21 June), has been postponed for some reasons, but I got an email from Regis Clouzet yesterday saying that it will actually take place before the end of this year.


----------



## el palmesano

amazing!!!


----------



## Innsertnamehere

ugly. there are too many different types of facades for my liking. it looks like 3 different buildings stacked on top of each other.


----------



## Axelferis

London Vs paris again? :uh:

why anyone called me?! :lol: :horse:

I'm kidding!

As an amateur photgraph i'm excited to take shots of shard as i would be excited if hermitages arrived one day...

No matter the height for me. London &paris will have the skyline they both deserved :cheers:

But it's true that shard in term of height is a bit overrated due to this "artificial " supercherie top level which is really just about air sheleterd by glass surrounded it.


----------



## tuten

Just like the height of the Eiffel tower is 'overrated' because most of it is a steel skelington? :lol:

I'm going to stick to Wikipedia to check up on Paris projects if all you can do is compare with London.


----------



## Jex7844

Innsertnamehere said:


> *it looks like 3 different buildings stacked on top of each other*.


For your own info, it does not only "look" as it was Jean Nouvel's goal...










http://www.urbika.com/projects/view/4068-tour-horizon *(recent article in english)*


----------



## Jex7844

*Roissy's Terminal 1 to shine & twinckle like the Eiffel Tower*










Since June 30th 2011, 4 rings (600m long each) are visible around *Terminal 1*, they were added to make it more dynamic/ give him a new dimension. Those rings shine in orange at nightfall and twincke at a set time up to midnight (9pm sharp/10 pm sharp etc, just like the Eiffel Tower).

Full article (in french) ----> http://www.batiactu.com/edito/aeroports-de-paris-inaugure-un-patio-au-terminal-1-29503.php


----------



## brisavoine

:angel:


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

^^

epper:

Can't wait to see this architectural jewel finally build :cheers:


----------



## BodgeJob1

brisavoine said:


> He's done it again. Only 3 minutes after Jex7844's post. THREE minutes! Aren't the mods doing anything?


..Whats more sad, Porto's posting or the fact you seem to be watching what he does 24/7 and resorting to PM's to the Mods..?

Stop being so paranoid & pathetic.....


----------



## kony

BodgeJob1 said:


> ..Whats more sad, Porto's posting or the fact you seem to be watching what he does 24/7 and resorting to PM's to the Mods..?
> 
> Stop being so paranoid & pathetic.....


that's exactly what i thought..i was never annoyed by this so-called porto's posts which i have never really read anywhere...but was much annoyed by all those "look he did it again...3 minutes ago...8 minutes ago etc..."

that is pathetic indeed and that gives much importance to that Porto guy whom i think didn't deserve that apparently...


----------



## Jex7844

I went to the CNIT yesterday to have a look at that exhibition. The door was slighlty opened & I managed to see 2 workers setting up several 'tables' (or whatever you call it), there were at least 6 of them...I guess there's gonna be quite a few mock-ups/renders and a lot of information available...As the stand is fairly small, I think that it will be completed and opened to the public in a week. I look forward to visiting it, I'll take pictures & will post them on here... BFN.


----------



## erbse

*Dear beloved Frenchmen,

could you please stick to English here? This is the international projects forum.
For discussion in Francais, there is the French forum you know.*


----------



## Clery

Thanks Brisavoine for having told us about this exhibition. This indeed looks interesting. I'll probably visit it next week.


----------



## brisavoine

kony said:


> that is pathetic indeed and that gives much importance to that Porto guy whom i think didn't deserve that apparently...


What he does (systematically posting after someone posts here so the Paris thread never appears on top of the list) is little more than trolling, so there's no reason why we shouldn't denounce it until the mods finally do something about it.


----------



## Gaeth

brisavoine said:


> What he does (systematically posting after someone posts here *so the Paris thread never appears on top of the list*) is little more than trolling, so there's no reason why we shouldn't denounce it until the mods finally do something about it.


:gaah: umm but maybe he do that not only for the Paris thread but for all the other thread ...
Why we should denounce it ? you want the Paris thread to be on the top ???
By denouncing Portonuts in this thread you make it *boring* and you make people going to the London thread just to see what happen (I have nothing to say against this interesting thread). You make Portonuts more interesting even if he is doing a very long monologue... 
*Please if you like Paris and this thread stop polluating it. *


----------



## Cyril

I have mixed emotions about projects in La Defense. Yesterday we were given an objective report saying that there could be a good 5 years before Tour Phare is actually built. 
Hermitage twin towers will be cropped to 304m ( instead of 323m) and it is still quite a long time to go before they are actually built. 
Still other projects are bound to rise in a near future. 
Two new "possible" towers were unveiled: one close to the new rugby stadium (we alredy knew if it) and another one a bit farther to the west.


----------



## kony

I think those nymbies have too much power for my liking...and 5 years for Phare to begin ????? wow, it will be kinda outdated in...2022 !!! 

PS : Brisavoine, i really support Paris projects, but who cares if the Paris thread is on top of the list or second of that list or even 10th of that list...i think you take things much too seriously guy...get a life and relax


----------



## BodgeJob1

Cyril said:


> *Yesterday we were given an objective report saying that there could be a good 5 years before Tour Phare is actually built.
> Hermitage twin towers will be cropped to 304m ( instead of 323m) and it is still quite a long time to go before they are actually built. *


...So, know we are getting to the truth about these towers, instead of all of Brisavoine's propaganda he likes to peddle about them on SSC.

Edit:

Damn, bumped the Paris thread above London...:lol:


----------



## Newcastle Guy

^^Even if they were reduced, I believe they will still be the tallest buildings in the EU if they are completed, as the 323m height was not measured from ground level (or something like that).

EDIT: Having said that, it appears on the renders of the project that the esplanade is where the tower bases are. Where exactly was the 337m height calculated from? If these do sit on the la defense esplanade, then these are still 323m buildings, just sitting on a 14m slab. I could kind of understand with the Tour Generali because half of that tower did actually touch the ground (if I remember correctly).


----------



## brisavoine

If (and that's a IF, because there is no official document about this new height, only some backstage comments from an official who has often made backstage comments in the past which turned out to be not true) the new height from the esplanade is 304 meters instead of 323 meters, it means the height from street level will be 318 meters instead of 337 meters. The Tours Hermitage would thus remain by far the tallest towers in the EU, given that their height is at roof level, and not at the tip of an antenna or a spire to artificially gain some extra meters.

This is the Tours Hermitage with a height from esplanade of 323 meters and a height from street level of 337 meters:









And this is the Tours Hermitage with a height from esplanade of 304 meters and a height from street level of 318 meters:


----------



## brisavoine

kony said:


> PS : Brisavoine, i really support Paris projects, but who cares if the Paris thread is on top of the list or second of that list or even 10th of that list...


Apparently one guy seems to care a lot, and that's called trolling.


----------



## brisavoine

Newcastle Guy said:


> Where exactly was the 337m height calculated from?


Here you have your answer (already posted in this thread on February 28). So "IF" the backstage comments of this official are correct, replace 323 with 304 and 337 with 318.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

OK, so if I am looking at the image below correctly, the buildings actually start (i.e., their bases) are on the esplanade?


----------



## brisavoine

The question at La Défense makes no sense. There is always an esplanade entrance and a ground (street-level) entrance. Even the CNIT has two entrances.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Are all the project heights counted from ground level at La Defense? Surely you could see how it would make it more confusing as opposed to simply having a regular ground level. To me, that looks like a 323m project placed on what is basically an artificial ground level.


----------



## brisavoine

The height of the towers that are located towards the center of the esplanade tend to be counted from the esplanade level, whereas those that are located at the edge of the esplanade as is the case for the Tours Hermitage tend to be counted from stree-level. There are probably exceptions in both cases.


----------



## erbse

Deleted the last posts. f you don't want to listen, find out the hard way. I know you don't like English (well, who likes it eh ), but that's the agreement for the international section here, pals.




erbse said:


> *Dear beloved Frenchmen,
> 
> could you please stick to English here? This is the international projects forum.
> For discussion in Francais, there is the French forum you know.*


----------



## Cyril

Levallois twin towers project cancelled!!

:cheers: Those were utterly ugly imo.

2 new towers should be built in central Levallois (29 an 30 floors) in late 2012.

IN FRENCH: http://www.challenges.fr/actualites..._paribas_sauve_les_finances_de_levallois.html


----------



## MaXxImE

^^ Nice :applause:


----------



## brisavoine

Cyril said:


> 2 new towers should be built in central Levallois (29 an 30 floors) in late 2012.


No idea of their height yet?


----------



## Jex7844

*La Défense's birth...*


















The Grande Arche U/C


















GAN's construction









RER Station U/C









At the time, there were slums...









*Pics by Andrei Toma*

http://andreit.free.fr/photos/index.php?p=La_D%E9fense

EDIT: you're welcome Newcastle Guy


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Very cool. Thanks Jex


----------



## Jex7844

*The 'Archives Nationales'​*
Any recent news about that one guys (supposed to be delivered next december)???









Designed by *FUKSAS*









February 2011


















May 4th 2011

Sorry, hard to find some recent pics...

http://www.plainecommunepromotion.c...sociation/chantier-archives-nationales-a.html


----------



## Jex7844

*Planning permission granted for 'AIR2 Tower'*


----------



## Clery

I've read Tour D2 should start construction soon.











The former building on site should be completely destroyed by mid august 2011.


----------



## Jex7844

*Roland Garros' extension*

A losing project that I was not aware of...

By Richez_Associés:



























































































Well, some good & bad things...

http://www.richezassocies.com/projets.htm


----------



## Matthieu

The extension of Roland Garros was part of Paris' bid to the 2012 Olympics. Seems like they'll extend it anyway.


----------



## brisavoine

Clery said:


> The former building on site should be completely destroyed by mid august 2011.


They have worked fast.


----------



## brisavoine

Reconstruction of Châtelet-Les Halles has started! The underground shopping mall of Les Halles is currently being torn down. All eastern access to Châtelet-Les Halles are closed (I saw it last Wednesday). It's the biggest construction site in the center of Paris that we've seen in a long long time.










http://www.lemoniteur.fr/181-innova...uction-de-la-porte-lescot-au-forum-des-halles

This is what they are currently tearing down. Not many people will miss them.





































This tasteless architecture from the early 1980s is being replaced by this, the new Les Halles:






















































BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## El_Greco

Nice, reminds me somewhat of New Change, at least from certain angles.


----------



## brisavoine

New Change? What's that?


----------



## khpsoipos

brisavoine said:


> New Change? What's that?


----------



## brisavoine

^^A bit too heavy. The new Les Halles won't be as heavy. And it will be much larger of course.


----------



## Onoudidnt

Great to see the return of 'The Belly of Paris'
Tres bien!


----------



## brisavoine

EDIT


----------



## brisavoine

Onoudidnt said:


> Great to see the return of 'The Belly of Paris'
> Tres bien!


The four ages of Les Halles. Enjoy!

*Age 1: 1137-1852*













































*Age 2: 1852-1973*






























































































































The only surviving 19th century Baltard's pavillion:









The other pavillions were...









Leaving the famous "hole" of Les Halles


















*Age 3: 1979-2011*































































*Age 4: 2011-*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

The Age 2: 1852-1973 version was the best IMO. It has this little melancholic feel to it, while at the same time it has some order. 

Btw, what happened to the fountain on the Age 1 version, was it moved or destroyed?


----------



## brisavoine

BG_PATRIOT said:


> Btw, what happened to the fountain on the Age 1 version, was it moved or destroyed?


No, it's still there.


----------



## Jex7844

There's so much history in our capital, just love it . Many thanks Brisavoine, it was very informative/impressive.


----------



## brisavoine

The public inquiry for the tours Hermitage has been officially announced. It will take place from Sept. 12 to Oct. 12. It means the project is becoming more and more a reality. :banana:



> Du 12 septembre au 12 octobre, se tiendront les enquêtes publiques préalables aux autorisations de construire concernant le projet Hermitage à Courbevoie.
> 
> [...]
> 
> http://www.ville-courbevoie.fr/mair..._publiques_hermitage_plazza/?cHash=7a26f8c3bf


----------



## 3bg-izi

Great news :cheers:


----------



## Jex7844

*Tower FIRST​*








*Pic taken yesterday by romvi*

:nuts:


----------



## Minsk

Fantastic!!! Very beautiful=)


----------



## brisavoine

Demolition permit of the Ritz Hotel in the heart of Paris.


----------



## Phobos

WTF is this???U must be kidding they are demolishing that magnificent building in Place Vendome no?


----------



## Minato ku

^^They built the facades before the buildings in Place Vendôme.
While facades are protected, it is not necessary the case of buildings inside.

This building is located Place Vendome by exemple.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^Yes, but about the Ritz not only the façace and roofing are protected and classified as historic monument, but also several interior elements (such as the reception halls, several rooms, numerous decorative elements etc) in the "Place Vendôme part" of the Hotel.

-------------



Phobos said:


> they are demolishing that magnificent building in Place Vendome no?


No, don't worry ! They're simply going to make some refurbishments inside the building.


----------



## Beku

These projects are awesome! BTW, Brisavoine, I love your avatar. I can read the script on it.


----------



## brisavoine

In the New York Times.


> France: Paris Project Is Approved
> 
> New York Times
> August 26, 2011
> 
> The government has approved plans for a $30 billion public works project dubbed “Le Grand Paris,” which President Nicolas Sarkozy hopes will prove a durable legacy of his leadership. The project, whose approval was noted in an official decree published Friday, will include the construction of more than 100 miles of automatic subway lines and 57 new stations, linking the suburbs around Paris in a massive figure 8. Mr. Sarkozy had aspired to remake the capital and solicited proposals from renowned architects, who offered extravagant visions of airborne parks, expansive greenery and futuristic towers. But his ambitions ran up against political and financial limits. The first new subways are planned to be in operation by 2018, according to the Société du Grand Paris, the state authority in charge of the project.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/27/world/europe/27briefs-France.html


----------



## triodegradable2

brisavoine said:


> No, it's still there.


really awesome


----------



## Jex7844




----------



## Jim856796

Will Baltard's pavilion at Les Halles be preserved or be dismantled like the 1979 version?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ There is no pavillon Baltard anymore in les Halles, so there is nothing to preserve.


----------



## brisavoine

The Baltard's pavilion that I showed above was disassembled when they demolished the other pavilions in the 1970s, and reassembled in the eastern suburb of Nogent-sur-Marne, where you can still see it today (my picture). There is no Baltard's pavilion on site at Les Halles today.


----------



## Jex7844

I'm not sure that the video of our gorgeous & amazing 'Hexagon' was posted before so here it is...

*Construction works *----> *Early 2012*

*Delivery* ---------------> *2015*







Another interesting video of the presentation of the project to the residents, the Defense Minister Gérard Longuet was also there:

http://www.info-chantier-balard.fr/b_video.php


----------



## caserass

brisavoine said:


> The Jean Bouin rugby statium (20,000 seats), in central Paris, is also under construction.


If the stadium look like the render it will be fabulous

What is the team which is supposed to have got this stadium ? and what is the team who will go in the arena 92 ?


----------



## caserass

...


----------



## caserass

that's ridiculous :nuts:


----------



## parcdesprinces

caserass said:


> What is the team which is supposed to have got this stadium ?


Stade Français-Paris (Rugby Union, Top 14)













caserass said:


> and what is the team who will go in the arena 92 ?


Racing-Métro 92 (formerly Racing Club de France; Rugby Union, Top 14)


----------



## caserass

Wow, the french rugby championship is improving so fast...


----------



## Axelferis

yes and it seems to advance more faster than its footabll counterpart (if you except the big guns : Lille,lyon,Marseille)


----------



## sardinianboy

congrats on your win against us yesterdayhno:


----------



## brisavoine

We won against Sardinia?


----------



## sardinianboy

i am english of sardinian background:cheers:


----------



## Jex7844

By the way, regarding *PHARE*, are the initial wind turbines (right on top of the tower) still topical or not...?


----------



## brisavoine

I think so.


----------



## Jex7844

*Make over for the Tour Eiffel's 1st floor*

^^Thanks.








The Eiffel Tower's 1st floor is to be entirely renovated in the next few months to improve the reception quality & to create new playful spaces. Three new pavilions will be created (replacing the 2 current ones), there will be a restaurant, & a glass floor will be installed which will enable people to rediscover the tower'structure imagined by Gustave Eiffel. The floor will be opaque on its periphery & then transparent towards the centre, so no worries for those suffering from vertigo .

It will be the 3rd big transformation of the 1st floor since the construction of the tower. The first one took place in 1937 & the second one in the early 80's. The one whose works will begin in 2012 is to last 18 months & will cost 25 millions €, the equivalent of 16 months exploitation benefits.During those works, the tower will be opened as usual.

http://www.urbanews.fr/2011/10/11/16052-changement-de-look-pour-le-1er-etage-de-la-tour-eiffel/


----------



## brisavoine

I don't really like the red roofs.


----------



## brisavoine

Map of the 140 km of express subway lines that are going to be built in the next 10 years. It's the biggest infrastructure project in Paris since the 1970s.


----------



## Jex7844

The future *Gare du Bourget* is stunning, gonna be a new french masterpiece . I knew this project but I managed to find a very interesting PDF about it (with new renders/drawings):

----> http://www.le-bourget.fr/IMG/pdf/Doc_GP_grand_paris_bd-3.pdf


----------



## Axelferis

great :cheers:


----------



## caserass

Jex7844 said:


> The future *Gare du Bourget* is stunning, gonna be a new french masterpiece . I knew this project but I managed to find a very interesting PDF about it (with new renders/drawings):
> 
> ----> http://www.le-bourget.fr/IMG/pdf/Doc_GP_grand_paris_bd-3.pdf


Yes stunning, maybe a bit ridiculous also...


----------



## Jex7844

^^'ridiculous'...be more explicit caserass please. Unless you meant 'ridiculously beautiful' .


----------



## Minato ku

> *Sarkozy says no reversal possible in Grand Paris*
> 12 October 2011, 08:45 PM
> 
> President Nicolas Sarkozy has reassured investors that his Grand Paris regional renewal project will be fully implemented whatever the outcome of next year's French presidential elections.
> "A lot is at stake... I attach great importance to (the project). I will ensure that things are carried through to their conclusion, without any possible reversal," he said in a speech at the Cité de l'Architecture museum, four years after launching the project at the same venue.
> Initiated by Sarkozy in 2007, the Grand Paris project is intended to modernise the region's transport infrastructure, develop new business clusters and prompt the construction of 70,000 new homes a year. A decree on the plan was published in August, paving the way for the construction of the new Grand Paris Express driverless metro system and the territorial development contracts setting out 15-year development plans that will override other planning agreements.
> "Four years after the launch of the operation, which very few people believed in, there have not been any hold-ups - work is starting, laws have been voted through and budgets have been organised," said Sarkozy.


http://www.pie-mag.com/articles/1955/sarkozy-says-no-reversal-possible-in-grand-paris/


----------



## Minato ku

*Boucicaut*, redevelopment area (15th arrondissment)
This ecodistrict on the site of a former hospital closed in 2001, will house 700 apartments and other buildings.


















Pictures by Franck Badaire










http://www.boucicaut.fr/?page_id=46


----------



## Cyril

Bien sûr plus aucune place dans PAris et on va construire du R+7 au mieux...hno: Paris..Limoge...même combat.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ It's true, why build taller buildings when we could build the smallest possible.
Obviously in a city where the space lack and with a huge shortage of housing supply.

We seriously need of override these stupid height limit rules in inner Paris.



> *New Beaugrenelle: Insights on the site*
> Adrian and Julie Pouthier Nicolas. | 29/09/2011
> 
> *The first sod was given on February 4, seven cranes are mounted*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new shopping center Beaugrenelle (45 000 sq.m. GLA) will replace the 1970's which, based on a slab of planning, was declining.
> Reinterpreting the concept of the Paris department store, designed by New Beaugrenelle Valode Pistre and comes in the form of block on the same level that frame the street Linois: Pegasus block and Aquarius block connected by a bridge and each built around an atrium.


http://www.lemoniteur.fr/133-amenagement/article/actualite/862138-nouveau-beaugrenelle-le-point-sur-le-chantier


----------



## Jex7844

*Eiffel Tower's facelift (1st floor)*

*More pics:*


----------



## Minato ku

Cyril said:


> Bien sûr plus aucune place dans PAris et on va construire du R+7 au mieux...hno: Paris..Limoge...même combat.





Minato ku said:


> ^^ It's true, why build taller buildings when we could build the smallest possible.
> Obviously in a city where the space lack and with a huge shortage of housing supply.
> 
> We seriously need of override these stupid height limit rules in inner Paris.


There is some exception like in Batignolles..










I like the explanation:
"These appartement are for a class of Parisians, the upper middle class, who are struggling to fit in the private sector."
It shows well, the housing situation in Paris.


----------



## Minato ku

> *Paris region office take-up highest since 2006*
> 12 October 2011, 08:42 PM
> 
> Office space take-up in the Paris Ile-de-France region rose 45% in the third quarter to reach 787,600 sq.m., the highest level since before the financial crisis, according to data aggregator Immostat and IPD France. Take-up was up 49% from 3Q10.
> Take-up was the highest since 2006, and takes the total for the year to date to 1.96m sq.m. Full year take-up is expected to reach 2.2m-2.3m sq.m. Realtor Jones Lang LaSalle said the third quarter was boosted by the conclusion of a number of large transactions agreed in 2010, and the current economic uncertainty is likely to weigh heavily on lettings in the final quarter. The stock of office space immediately available fell slightly to 3.57m sq.m at end-September, while average rents rose to €318 per sq.m. per annum excluding utilities and ancillary charges.
> Investments in office, retail, business parks and logistics real estate in Ile-de-France totalled €5.9bn over the first three quarters, up from €4.5bn a year earlier. JLL said the eurozone financial crisis has so far not adversely affected the market, and full-year investment is likely to be close to last year's total of €8.7bn. The expiry at end-2011 of the reduced capital gains tax rate on sales of real estate assets by corporates to French REITs is expected to stimulate activity in 4Q11. pie


http://www.pie-mag.com/articles/1949/paris-region-office-take-up-highest-since-2006/


----------



## Jex7844

*AEROVILLE: a 'town centre' for Roissy Charles De Gaulle*

CDG airport will host in 2013 *AEROVILLE*(110 000 m2), a huge shopping centre (200 shops) aimed at travellers, air crew & people living nearby. Work has just begun.








http://www.batiactu.com/edito/aeroville-un--centre-ville--pour-roissy-charles-de-30219.php


----------



## Axelferis

is it bigger than westfield london?


----------



## SO143

Axelferis said:


> is it bigger than westfield london?


No, total floor area of Westfield Stratford City is almost 2 times bigger than this, but i am sure this one also looks really great. So, the one in London is still Europe's biggest, though.


----------



## Cyril

huge triangle de Gonesse will be 2 steps away though.


----------



## Baboulinet

SO143 said:


> No, total floor area of Westfield Stratford City is almost 2 times bigger than this, but i am sure this one also looks really great. So, the one in London is still Europe's biggest, though.


^^ Westfield London : 255 shops, 150 000 m2
So it's not 2 times bigger...


----------



## SO143

With over 300 stores, 70 restaurants and 617 rooms hotels, fourteen screen Vue cinema, 5000 parking spaces and the floor area is (175,000 m2) It is the largest urban shopping centre in the Europe. 

http://uk.westfield.com/stratfordci...um=cpc&utm_term=westfield-+stratford-shopping

http://uk.westfield.com/stratfordcityleasing/news/


----------



## Minato ku

There is bigger than Westfield Stratford City in Europe, it is not even the largest in UK.
Shopping City Süd (Vienna): 207,411 m²
MetroCentre (Newcastle upon Tyne): 194,000 m²


----------



## SO143

Westfield, Hammersmith (West London)


> The centre is noted for its size: with a retail floor area of 150,000m² (1.615m ft²), the equivalent of about 30 football pitches. It cost £1.6 bn and it has 270 stores, 5 floors and 4500 parking spaces.


Westfield, Stratford (East London)


> The new Westfield, which cost £1.4 bn, will have 300 shops and 70 restaurants set over 1.9 million sq ft; this makes it the largest *urban shopping centre* in Europe. MetroCentre in Newcastle remains the largest indoor shopping centre in the Europe.


I don't know about the one in Vienna, it is only described as one of Europe's biggest shopping malls and whenever i type Europe's biggest shopping centres in Google "US" search, only the ones in London pop up, perhaps the terms used are different, urban shopping centre and indoor shopping centre?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ It is what we call publicity and London is excellent in this area.
It may be wrong but if your are good, everyone will believe it.


----------



## brisavoine

Minato ku said:


> There is some exception like in Batignolles..


Ugly. Avec ça on va vachement faire aimer la hauteur aux Parisiens...


----------



## brisavoine

> *Restructuration de la tour Prisma*
> 
> Ivanhoé Cambridge - anciennement SITQ a confié la restructuration et l'aménagement de la Tour Prisma au cabinet d’architectes Axel Schoenert. Situé en plein coeur du quartier de La Défense, il s'agit d'un immeuble de bureaux d’une surface locative de 24.000 m².
> 
> « L'aménagement des espaces et le choix des matériaux offrent une grande souplesse d'organisation dans des espaces conviviaux et élégants », explique le cabinet dans un communiqué. Ce projet s’inscrit dans une démarche environnementale avec la double certification environnementale HQE Exploitation et LEED Existing Building.


Source : La Vie Immo


----------



## Jex7844

*Must see!*

An amazing & very informative report over *La Défense* aired yesterday on *TF1* (at 12'30):

*http://videos.tf1.fr/jt-we/le-13-heures-du-16-octobre-2011-6766728.html*

:cheers:


----------



## SO143

Very nice :applause:


----------



## Jex7844

*Revival of Paris’s Skyscraper District Collides With European Debt Crisis*

Voici un article posté sur le forum britannique. Nos amis d'outre-Manche semblent s'en réjouir...



> *Revival of Paris’s Skyscraper District Collides With European Debt Crisis*
> 
> [...]“There will be others (projects) that fall by the wayside,” said Patrick Leniston, head of France for building consultant EC Harris LLP. “There are redesign requirements on a number of towers and developers need to stop just going for the image and start talking to end users.” [...]
> 
> [...]While few doubt that President Sarkozy will leave his imprint on La Defense, just as predecessors Charles de Gaulle and Francois Mitterrand did before him, it may not be as ambitious or as grandiose as he envisioned.


An article not really 'positive' but interesting nevertheless.

Lire l'article en entier

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1077477&page=67


----------



## Axelferis

I just want at least Phare tower to be realized.

Hign Iconic towers hit people minds. Not the number of medium towers.


----------



## Clery

Phobos said:


> That new corthouse is ugly as hell.One of the worst tower ever designed by Renzo Piano.
> I miss the elegance of Aurora Place and other towers that he made.


Are you talking about this? :dunno:

Personally I think it's very well-integrated to the Parisian urban fabric. Walking along the building should be pleasant which is hardly ever the case for a highrise in France. As always I will regret the lack of shops at the ground floor but it's a courthouse so I can understand. 



brisavoine said:


>


----------



## Phobos

Clery said:


> Are you talking about this? :dunno:
> 
> Personally I think it's very well-integrated to the Parisian urban fabric. Walking along the building should be pleasant which is hardly ever the case for a highrise in France. As always I will regret the lack of shops at the ground floor but it's a courthouse so I can understand.


All I see is a massive skyscraper with no human scale.And I doubt walking along a glazing wall can be pleaseant,if that's what I see in the renders.I'll give a chance to Piano since his buildings usually are very pedestrian friendly.


----------



## Minato ku

The area where the courthouse will be built.


----------



## QuarterMileSidewalk

Coolest-looking courthouse _I've_ ever seen!


----------



## Axelferis

parcdesprinces said:


> Apparently you don't know very well the mentality of the inhabitants of wealthy suburbs like Issy or Boulogne-Billancourt (in front of this project, on the other side of the river).... Because they have exactly the same mentality as inner Parisians.
> (I know it especially because some of my friends, who grew up in Paris intra-muros, now live in Issy and/or in Boulogne, or in Medon which is located less than one km from those hypothetical towers)
> 
> So let's wait and see if those towers will be built... or not ! :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> PS:Oh, and BTW, apparently there are already several opposition groups against this project...


I don't share your view!

Issy is not the 16th! yes very close to paris but they are less conservatives because you don't have there some old things like museums, monuments etc...

I passed last time there and issy is an urban zone which can see the emergence of new projects because a lot of companies are there.

I don't share at all your view :dunno:

And cities like meudon have their comforted middle classes but the south of paris becomes a belt of urban development (real estate several projects) which take their part of parisian economic growth.

Perhaps in the quarters where your friends live the conservatism is a way of thinking to create a sort of "superiority complex" towards other people :lol: But the power is not in their hands but in ones of the investors 

Issy is included in a belt to develop and this is the reality.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Well, my sister works as senior executive at the French headquarters of a very large international company based at Issy-Val de Seine, my ex-wife used to work as senior executive as well at the headquarters of a very large French compagny based at Boulogne (pont d'Issy).... So, I think I know what I'm talking about regarding this district/area. 

You can share my/their views or not, but next time you pass there, try at least to get off your RER train in order to meet some people who actually work and/or live there ... Then maybe you'll have a more relevant opinion about this area and its people. 



PS: BTW, Development & real estate programs ≠ towers/skyscrapers, my dear Axel ! (and this area - Issy-Val-de-Seine - is a very good example about that)


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

Biscornet / BP Architectures

Is there an architect who has not dreamed of designing a building for the Biscornet site, which lay abandoned for so long? Its location is truly spectacular: slightly set back from the Place de la Bastille, it lies where the rue de Lyon and the road running along the canal basin meet; on one side you have a perspective towards the Gare de Lyon, on the other a view of the Bassin de l’Arsenal.

http://www.archdaily.com/141803/biscornet-bp-architectures/


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

New renders of La Fondation Vuitton (U/C)


----------



## Jex7844

^^Very good find _Rue Quincampoix_! Many thanks .


----------



## Axelferis

parcdesprinces said:


> You can share my/their views or not, but next time you pass there, try at least to get off your RER train in order to meet some people who actually work and/or live there ... Then maybe you'll have a more relevant opinion about this area and its people.


 it's funny when i read you ! You probably know that you 're not the only one in paris i guess.

Then paris attratcs all people (a lot of come from province)

I personnaly worked the last 3 years in lille for a parisian based insurance company( some training sessions at the headquarters in paris and conventions in place like La cigale,Bobino,Espace 104... to dance drink champagne+ nights at hotels etc... :blahblah: ) and i have my girlfriend coming from Ile de france+ Myself used to have all sort of family connections since i was young( Belleville, carrières/poissy/villepinte or the 16th) :| then... i know Paris !

I don't deny certain way of thinking. But issy is a space that could see interesting evolution in the future more than in certain part of paris itself.

I still maintain that even your family members work at saachi & saaachi or andersen consulting & co ...or whatever! ^^

Another clusters will emerge in the next 30 years and issy will be one of this potential place.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Axelferis said:


> it's funny when i read you ! You probably know that you 're not the only one in paris i guess.
> [blah, blah, blah...Who cares !]
> then... i know Paris !


Which is even funnier when we discuss with you Axel, it's your capability to change the subject every 5 seconds.. Because tell me where I mentioned the whole Paris (or Ile de France) ? .. since it was only about Issy-Val de Seine, an area which I know very well unlike you apparently: That was my point, and not about the whole Paris metropolitan area, dear !



Axelferis said:


> I don't deny certain way of thinking.


Yes you did, since you denied what I wrote about mentalities of the inhabitants of Issy and around ! (which proves what I've just written, btw)



Axelferis said:


> But issy is a space that could see interesting evolution in the future more than in certain part of paris itself.


Where did I say otherwise ?? (although that's a moot point IMO, but that's another story)

Again, I simply stated that conservative mentalities regarding tall buildings are exactly the same in the western suburbs of Paris (Issy and Boulogne included, and even inside the big companies based there) as in Paris intra-muros, which is true whether you believe it or not. 

And I notice you added "in certain parts" (about inner Paris), which is a clever add since your previous post because indeed Paris intra-muros is not as monolithic/uniform in terms of urban projects/future development, as some people believe  !




P.S. in order to close my point:
In terms of "conservative mentalities" regarding tall buildings, the Parisians/western Parisians make no exception in France, unlike you seem to believe. Here are some opinion poll results about that:

What the French people think about towers (64% don't want them to be built in our big cities, including 50% of the young people):


> Un sondage CSA, publié samedi dans Le Parisien, révèle en effet que *64% des Français seraient opposés à la construction de tours* de plus d'une quinzaine d’étages, soit au moins 50 m de hauteur, dans les grandes villes françaises. [...] *Même chez les moins de 30 ans, un sur deux redoute les tours.*


AFP (2008)

What the Parisians think (62% don't want them to be built) :


> Traumatisée par Montparnasse et le Front de Seine, la capitale s'est confinée depuis vingt ans sous un plafond de construction de 37 m. Une limite que vient de faire sauter le maire PS, contre l'avis d'une partie de sa majorité mais aussi des Parisiens. *Consultés en 2004, 62 % des parisiens s'étaient déclarés hostiles aux tours.*


Le Parisien. (2004 & 2008)

What Parisian companies think (only 17% of them would be interested to move in tall buildings):


> Selon une enquête Médiamétrie* pour la Chambre de commerce et d'industrie de Paris publiée le 17 novembre, *seules 17 % des entreprises parisiennes seraient prêtes à s'installer dans une tour* aux portes de la capitale.


Actionco.fr (2008)


----------



## brisavoine

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ Well, my sister works as senior executive at the French headquarters of a very large international company based at Issy-Val de Seine, my ex-wife used to work as senior executive as well at the headquarters of a very large French compagny based at Boulogne (pont d'Issy).... So, I think I know what I'm talking about regarding this district/area.


Ouah l'argument d'autorité... :lol:


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ C'est toujours mieux que d'avoir pour seul argument (comme notre cher Axel) "j'y suis une fois passé en RER et donc je connais très bien cet endroit ainsi que la mentalité de ceux qui y travaillent et qui y vivent" ... :lol::lol:


----------



## brisavoine

Parcounet, dessine-moi un mouton.


----------



## Minato ku

parcdesprinces said:


> What Parisian companies think (only 17% of them would be interested to move in tall buildings):


17% is enouth to made a lot of towers, Paris is a big city, not a small town. 
A percentage that could seem small still means a lot of people.


----------



## Matthieu

I never liked the Louis Vuitton brand, however their building is really nice. I wish they'd make it a nice fashion museum.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Minato ku said:


> 17% is enouth to made a lot of towers, Paris is a big city, not a small town.
> A percentage that could seem small still means a lot of people.


Yep, but don't forget the 62% of Parisians who don't want those towers in their city......... So, it seems we're going in circles .


----------



## Axelferis

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ C'est toujours mieux que d'avoir pour seul argument (comme notre cher Axel) "j'y suis une fois passé en RER et donc je connais très bien cet endroit ainsi que la mentalité de ceux qui y travaillent et qui y vivent" ... :lol::lol:


:hahaha: 

Again you 're a specialist concerning the ability to make a caricature of my words!

Is there someone here (french forumers and the others) to think it's possible to know an area just by taking the RER ?! :nuts:

I'm not that dumb person sorry for you! 

Concerning the height of towers do you know if there's a limitation at Issy les moulineaux ? Bouygues has a tower there if i'm right no?

Then if you have towers like this why in the next 30 years some others wouldn't appear?! :dunno:

Some new clusters must appears in the parisian belt in the future and you know that they need some good transports connections (not so far from paris itself etc...)

PS: the surveys are not relevant because french young people have in mind HLM towers which was a failure in the social urban integration. Then a tower in france has immediatly a bad reputation in the inconscience of people

They don't have in mind place like Canary wharf ,The shard etc... towers which make londonian so proud.

I think the guys who lead the surveys should present them renders of what could be a beautiful tower today :|

I'm sure their opinion would change


----------



## Cyril

"londonian" wtf :? lol

-> londoner


----------



## Axelferis

oh sorry :lol:
Do they know how each french citizens are called? No i guess :|


----------



## Minato ku

parcdesprinces said:


> Yep, but don't forget the 62% of Parisians who don't want those towers in their city......... So, it seems we're going in circles .


That's a lower percentage than the people who were opposed the increase of the minimum retirement age in early 2010.
The minimum retirement age did increase.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Yep, but the towers did not rise. 

(on the contrary, many of them were canceled... If I'm not mistaken :|)


----------



## Minato ku

^^ We need to be patient, maybe one days... 
Anyway I hpe that the new towesr planned Porte de France in the 13th arrondissment will be slimer than the Triangle and the Courthouse.


----------



## Axelferis

Increase the height of a tower is a logical human processus.
Has people forgotten that la defense didn't exist 100 years ago?

Paris panorama & skyline is changing (slowly now) but it is.

Towers will emerge everywhere around paris in the next years but not at the rythm we would wish.

m2 price will be higher in 10 years then... you don't have another choice than build higher.

This is the processus that led Nyc to be what it is and now (on a minor scale) the same for London.

Paris is not an exception.


----------



## hseugut

LA Fondation is stunning oh my gôôôôôddddd


----------



## hseugut

*did you know ...*

Paris Ile-de-France, the Business Hub in Europe



Located at the crossroads of European and global exchanges, Paris Ile-de-France, the world’s leading tourist destination with more than 42 million tourists each year, is Europe’s no. 1 market with GDP representing 29% of France’s national wealth. 
In 2009, it boasted the world’s second largest concentration of corporate head offices of Fortune 500 companies, ahead of New York and London and just behind Tokyo. It has Europe’s largest corporate real estate assets with 49 million sq.m. of offices, 30 million sq.m. of commercial premises and 29 million sq.m. of warehouses. 
With its 11.7 million inhabitants, Paris-Ile-de-France is Europe’s first urban unit with a capital city located less than 2 hours flight from major European cities.
With 80% of France’s trade fair and trade show business, and 600,000 sq.m. of exhibition space, Paris has the largest offer in the world.


----------



## Axelferis

source?


----------



## the cure

hseugut said:


> Paris Ile-de-France, the Business Hub in Europe
> 
> 
> 
> Located at the crossroads of European and global exchanges, Paris Ile-de-France, the world’s leading tourist destination with more than 42 million tourists each year, is Europe’s no. 1 market with GDP representing 29% of France’s national wealth.
> In 2009, it boasted the world’s second largest concentration of corporate head offices of Fortune 500 companies, ahead of New York and London and just behind Tokyo. It has Europe’s largest corporate real estate assets with 49 million sq.m. of offices, 30 million sq.m. of commercial premises and 29 million sq.m. of warehouses.
> With its 11.7 million inhabitants, Paris-Ile-de-France is Europe’s first urban unit with a capital city located less than 2 hours flight from major European cities.
> With 80% of France’s trade fair and trade show business, and 600,000 sq.m. of exhibition space, Paris has the largest offer in the world.


 
Cool if accurate...


----------



## Indy G

Minato ku said:


> ^^ We need to be patient, maybe one days...
> Anyway I hpe that the new towesr planned Porte de France in the 13th arrondissment will be slimer than the Triangle and the Courthouse.


Still with this Paris tower obsession ?
Hopefully you're still young to hope seeing at least one more tower in Paris before dying :lol:.
I can't say the same thing hno:


----------



## Cyril

Neither can I


----------



## hseugut

We need more renders of the new court building .. so far it is a bit scary ...

Axelfris : source is Aeroport de Paris (propaganda?)


----------



## brisavoine

No, what they said is true from what I can tell.


----------



## Axelferis

hseugut said:


> We need more renders of the new court building .. so far it is a bit scary ...
> 
> Axelfris : source is Aeroport de Paris (propaganda?)


ok but please make the link no?


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

Les Grandes Tables de L’île by 1024 Architecture

Paris studio 1024 Architecture have completed a cafe made from scaffolding and shipping containers on an island on the Seine in Paris.

http://www.dezeen.com/2011/10/20/les-grandes-tables-de-lile-by-1024-architecture/


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

*That's what you call an urban jungle: Eiffel Tower to be turned into world’s greenest tourist attraction with £65m of plants*

The Eiffel Tower is set to be transformed into a giant green ‘jungle’ covered in 600,000 plants.
In a controversial plan which will transform the Paris skyline, an astonishing £65m (76m euros) will be spent on making it the most ‘ecologically correct’ tourist attraction in the world.










http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...nest-tourist-attraction-65m-plants-trees.html


----------



## Jex7844

^^ If approved, it will cost *72m€*...Is it really appropriate to launch such a project given the current economic crisis...? Definitely not :hammer:.


----------



## hseugut

@Alexfris : 
http://www.aeroportsdeparis.fr/ADP/en-GB/Professionnals/Cargo/Exceptionaladvantages/Exceptionaladvantages/


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

Jex7844 said:


> ^^ If approved, it will cost *72m€*...Is it really appropriate to launch such a project given the current economic crisis...? Definitely not :hammer:.


what about media fallout? what about economic fallout?


----------



## Axelferis

Jex7844 said:


> ^^ If approved, it will cost *72m€*...Is it really appropriate to launch such a project given the current economic crisis...? Definitely not :hammer:.


+100

Who are the guys that allow such an horror?
It's good for the excenticity of London (orbit) not paris!! :nuts:


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

You guys you are so conservatives. Make Paris evolve.


----------



## Cyril

+1..When will a new tower have a classy skin in La Défense.......? It looks so cheap..


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Who knows, maybe when the whole cladding is done, it might look better, but for now I am a bit disappointed.


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

hey! what did you expect?
Since last renders, everybody knew this tower will be a piece of shit. Majunga will probably look much more better.

Anybody knows about D2 cladding?


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

New school in Saint-Denis (93) by AAVP



















http://www.muuuz.com/2011/10/05/groupe-scolaire-casares-doisneau-par-vincent-parreira-aavp/


----------



## Jex7844

For God's sake guys, stop moaning like spoiled kids...

We all knew that the clad would look like it:





































It's a bit premature to give one's verdict as only one row was laid...wait for the clad to be fully installed before yelling like hyenas...


----------



## Cyril

http://www.madmoizelle.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/what-did-you-expect-uma-thurman.jpg

hey! what did you expect?
Since last renders, everybody knew this tower will be a piece of shit. Majunga will probably look much more better.

Anybody knows about D2 cladding?[/QUOTE]

:rofl: excellent! kay:


----------



## hseugut

Jex, the first pieces of cladding are just not corresponding to the renders. Only the layout is the same. That is obviously a big "foutage de gueule" and maybe a "vice de forme" !


----------



## Axelferis

> *NEW Sytem of LED to enlighten Le Louvre is ready!! *
> 
> 
> 
> Le Louvre s'illumine de diodes électroluminescentes
> ENERGIE - Le musée parisien va réduire sa consommation d'électricité de 73% grâce aux LED...
> 
> Le compte à rebours a démarré à 19h mardi soir, dans la cour Napoléon. Devant les yeux du directeur du musée du Louvre, Henri Loyrette, ainsi que du président et des équipes de Toshiba, la cour principale et la pyramide du Louvre se sont élégamment illuminées, parées d’un nouveau système d’éclairage entièrement réalisé en diodes électroluminescentes (ou LED). Réalisée par l’entreprise japonaise Toshiba, cette installation permettra au Louvre d’économiser 73% d’électricité par rapport aux anciennes lampes.
> Des lumières spéciales pour un palais extraordinaire
> 
> Spécialement conçu pour le Louvre, ce nouvel éclairage «permettra de mieux apprécier les détails des sculptures sur les façades», promet Henri Loyrette. Pour cela, il a fallu que Toshiba se plie aux nombreuses contraintes posées par le musée. «Il nous fallait un rendu de couleur dans les tons rose-jaune, explique Sophie Lemonnier, directrice de l’architecture au Louvre. Habituellement, les LED ont une lumière blanche, il a donc fallu baisser leur température.» Seconde exigence du musée parisien, «il fallait que les luminaires soient les plus fins possible, pas plus de quatre centimètres de hauteur, et que la diffusion de la lumière soit homogène» pour s’intégrer harmonieusement sur les façades et mettre en valeur leur relief, poursuit Sophie Lemonnier.
> 
> Un défi auquel Toshiba s’est attelé comme à un projet de recherche et développement. «Une personne à Paris était en contact constant avec le musée, explique Philippe Delahaye, président de Toshiba France. Il fallait combiner technologie et point de vue architectural, c’était une première pour nous.» Pour atteindre les caractéristiques demandées, Toshiba a utilisé des technologies réservées habituellement aux téléviseurs: «Ça nous a fait progresser d’un point de vue technique», assure Philippe Delahaye.
> La cour carrée sera en-LED-ie fin 2013
> 
> Quant au Louvre, il est ravi de pouvoir contribuer à préserver l’environnement en économisant de l’énergie et surtout de l’argent: «Les LED vont diviser par quatre notre consommation d’électricité et nous faire économiser 36.000 euros par an», chiffre Sophie Lemonnier, qui ne veut pas raisonner en termes d’amortissement financier du coût de l’installation des LED. «Notre éclairage était défectueux, il fallait le rénover, et cela va dans la voie du développement écologique», assure-t-elle. «Ce sont des équipements qui demandent peu de maintenance, sur des installations en hauteur ce n’est pas négligeable», ajoute Philippe Delahaye, dont les équipes continueront à travailler main dans la main avec le musée jusqu’à la fin de l’installation complète des éclairages, fin 2013.
> 
> http://www.20minutes.fr/article/838166/louvre-illumine-diodes-electroluminescentes#commentaires
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


It means :

-New led for the facade of museum
-73% of invoices saved compare to ancient lights
-36000 € saved each year
-By end of 2013 the entire square will be equiped of this system
-Toshiba is the company which won the contract.


----------



## Jex7844

hseugut said:


> Jex, the first pieces of cladding are just not corresponding to the renders. Only the layout is the same. That is obviously a big "foutage de gueule" and maybe a "vice de forme" !



Once again, it's way too early to say whether it's gonna look good or not. And what if there were protective films...?


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

About Carpe Diem... It's not too early... It's too late! 

The proposal of Mimram and Raynaud for the TGI (won by R. Piano)








the article is in french and not that interesting. http://www.lecourrierdelarchitecte.com/article_2528


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

A tower in Paris-13 by Antonini Darmon










http://www.muuuz.com/2011/12/06/agence-antonini-darmon-m3a2/

in english : 

Designed for the Paris Diderot University and sitting next to the school's recently renovated (by local architects Nicolas Michelin & Associates) Halle aux Farines teaching halls, this slim and diaphanous building was designed by Paris-based practice Antonini + Darmon Architects

http://www.wallpaper.com/architecture/voltaire-building-by-antonini-darmon-architects/5564


----------



## Sacré Coeur

Brilliant!!! Just a precision. It's not actually a rendering but a real picture.


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

I agree with! This is much more inspiring than Carpe Diem


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

How to make a tunnel attractive

Sartrouville, near Paris by Exit


----------



## Manneken3000

For a tunnel, yes its attractive, its interesting, but how long will it lasts?
How long before kids distroys it? with grafity...




Rue Quincampoix said:


> How to make a tunnel attractive
> 
> Sartrouville, near Paris by Exit


----------



## Jex7844

*'Vincennes Zoo' in Paris: the foundation stone was laid*

[dailymotion]xcdmi0_visite-en-avant-premiere-du-futur-z_animals[/dailymotion]​
http://www.urbanews.fr/


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

if no the biggest, the Jean Bouin Stadium is one of the most exciting being built right now.

Its skin


















and how it will look like in a year


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

> Rue du Nord / Charles-Henri Tachon
> 
> This building constructed entirely in concrete, is based on three fundamental objectives. Constructed entirely in concrete, this building lies on reinforced foundations and is grounded on three fundamental objectives.


 http://www.archdaily.com/185369/rue-du-nord-charles-henri-tachon/



















:lovethem: 
better than any curtain wall or any boring international glazed building! Love it


----------



## Clery

^^ They won't put any clad on it?


----------



## Jex7844

^^ This concrete building is so fugly...uke:


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

No! it's finished! would you clad Tadao Ando or Le Corbusier? Such concrete is much more noble than any fashionable cladding!


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

Jex7844 said:


> ^^ This concrete building is so fugly...uke:


 
:storm:


this is what you like??? Make your taste evolve! Don't be conservative.











How old are you to be so conservative?!


----------



## Clery

Rue Quincampoix said:


> No! it's finished! would you clad Tadao Ando or Le Corbusier?


YES I WOULD.
Le Corbusier is a horrible mistake in the History of Mankind. Let's get real.


When will Frenchies stop getting posh? This isn't "Modern Art", this is a failure. Concrete is made of dirt, it's not a material which is esthetical in itself. It's been 50 years we know that by now.


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

Then, what shall we do? Are you a philistin?
Concrete is used as a noble material for a while and most reputed architects use it.

I am scared to see how people here are conservative. Materials, colours, shapes...anything creative reveals how narrow minded people are. We are building a boring world of glazed building, do not forget it.


----------



## Vincen1

I can imagine you don't like the brutal esthetics of some of Corbusiers buildings. But that you take Tadao Ando as an example of faillure is just ridiculous, his use of materials is exeptionally refined.

I've seen buildings of both in real life, and there wonderfully crafted. So I think you should point your anger towards the lesser talented architects who build generic rubish. Even though I appreciate you speaking out your dislike, it's boldly overstated to speak about 'horrible mistakes in the History of Mankind'


----------



## Clery

Vincen1 said:


> I can imagine you don't like the brutal esthetics of some of Corbusiers buildings. But that you take Tadao Ando as an example of faillure is just ridiculous, his use of materials is exeptionally refined.


Alright. I didn't know Tadao Ando, so I take him out. I won't judge someone I don't know. I've edited my post to be fair.

However, I'm truly pissed about the vision that modern architecture is made for a posh elite which is able to "understand what modern Art is about". If we need an education to appreciate a building, that means the building has failed.

Architecture isn't Art in its essence, as its main purpose is not to affect our senses, our emotions or our intellect. Architecture's main purpose is to create spaces dedicated to specific functions: housing, business, retail, production, religion, transport... We are not confronted to architecture by choice (as it's the case in Art).

As such, for architecture to be a success, it has to please to most. And it would be elitist and lazy to think that the mob is necessarily tasteless. The Eiffel Tower, the Chrysler Building or Bilbao's Guggenheim museum are all daring, but they do please to most, and that's what makes of them success.

In the example of brutal concrete posted by Quicampoix, I don't see anything daring, I only see ideology: the ideology that the material has to be accepted for what is is, and that this perception has to be enforced to the whole neighbourhood. It's like exhibiting a corpse without skin to remind us we're made of flesh and bones... I can accept that in a museum, but not in a public space.


----------



## Jex7844

Rue Quincampoix said:


> :storm:
> 
> this is what you like??? Make your taste evolve! Don't be conservative.
> 
> How old are you to be so conservative?!


It's not a matter of age, but a matter of tastes. Architecture is very subjective mate. The building in itself is pretty nice looking but its clad (or rather 'non-clad') spoils it all, it's plain & looks unfinished...

A concrete clad can sometimes look good when it's original, this is for instance that of the new Théâtre in Saint-Nazaire (44), currently under construction, it consists of plain concrete facades & others with patterns:










I like every single style, as long as it's ORIGINAL...


----------



## Gui

Jex7844 said:


> ^^ This concrete building is so fugly...uke:


I think it's simply perfect. This how contemporary architecture should be : evocative, powerful and yet harmonious. This is what Paris needs, 100 times more than international plastic and glass standards (for instance, Carpe Diem's incredibly bad cladding, a shame for such a promising building) or any neo-classical sh*t.


----------



## Matthieu

Carpe Diem was meant to be shit from the beginning, we all knew it


----------



## Sacré Coeur

The new swimming pool of Mantes la Jolie, in the outer western suburb of Paris.




























More information here (in french only)


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

Gui said:


> I think it's simply perfect. This how contemporary architecture should be : evocative, powerful and yet harmonious. This is what Paris needs, 100 times more than international plastic and glass standards (for instance, Carpe Diem's incredibly bad cladding, a shame for such a promising building) or any neo-classical sh*t.


:angel: I agree! 


Another new building by Saadi


----------



## Sacré Coeur

This building is located at 179 Quai de Valmy (10th), along the canal Saint Martin. It is rented by Emmaüs, an international charitable movement and comprises 30 single room flats for female victims of domestic violence. It recently underwent a comprehensive renovation overseen by architect Emmanuel Saadi and now includes a solar façade.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ wow!!!!! beautiful new projects!!


without any doubt Paris still being a referent in architecture


----------



## Clery

Rue Quincampoix said:


> :angel: I agree!
> 
> 
> Another new building by Saadi


Now that is much better !


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

Rue Rebière is an interesting urban development in Paris. This is the proposal of Avignon Clouet.

Here some pics found in google





































more pics http://www.avignon-clouet.com/home.php/?p=454


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

Social housing by Suzel Brout


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

Les Halles few weeks ago.



















This is how it will look


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

A new rendering of tour EQHO by Hubert et Roy.










a recent pic









more to see : http://www.defense-92.fr/eqholesphotos.html


----------



## Hapower

Clery said:


> YES I WOULD.
> Le Corbusier is a horrible mistake in the History of Mankind. Let's get real.


I Agree.


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

7 Houses / Bigoni-Mortemard Architectes



> Like a small medina, the seven houses are built around an alley. Four of the houses have their living rooms on the second floor, connected to the sky through a series of terraces leading onto the roof, where a small kitchen has been placed. The contrast between the austerity of the façades and the generosity of dimensions and light of the inner spaces is surprising.


http://www.archdaily.com/64364/7-houses-bigoni-mortemard-architectes/


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

Tetris building by KOZ

























more pics : http://www.sergiograzia.fr/en/2011/11/tetris/


----------



## Minato ku

Pont de Bezons redevelopment area. 
This area is where will be located the last stop of the T2 light rail line (curently under in construction), linking Bezons to la Defense, Issy Val de Seine and Porte de Versailles in inner Paris.


----------



## ParisianStyle

EDIT


----------



## Jex7844

This is what _La Défense_ could look like roughly in 2018:









*Photomontage by ERICPARIS*​


> *In this picture​**Under construction : * Majunga; Carpe Diem; D2; Eqho; Louis Vuitton Foundation
> *Yet to build :  * Hermitage Plaza; Phare; Air²​


----------



## hseugut

I'd rather have a render without hermitage which is to me a not too sure project ... I don't like to assume uncertain projects will be built to avoid big desillusion and unpleasant comments


----------



## Clery

hseugut said:


> I'd rather have a render without hermitage which is to me a not too sure project ... I don't like to assume uncertain projects will be built to avoid big desillusion and unpleasant comments


That's probably the reason why Jex told "could look like" and not "will look like". 

But anyway, for both Hermitage and Phare, investors are more convinced of their projects than ever, which is I believe the most important. As long as the money wants to get in, things aren't that bad.


----------



## zaguric2

Paris is very developed...


----------



## hseugut

Clery said:


> That's probably the reason why Jex told "could look like" and not "will look like".
> 
> But anyway, for both Hermitage and Phare, investors are more convinced of their projects than ever, which is I believe the most important. As long as the money wants to get in, things aren't that bad.


Of course I have noticed the "could look like " because I was answering to that. But as those towers are unsure we "could" also put "paris en bouteille" and have a render of that.

You seem to think that money is enough to make that project go through .. I am afraid it is slightly more complicated


----------



## david chanrion

Jex7844 said:


> This is what _La Défense_ could look like roughly in 2018:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Photomontage by ERICPARIS*​


wow that looks so boxy, non of this looks to me beautiful. I regret it but i think most of the new projets are not original ( except may be the tour phare, which is not particularly beautiful nut very original and interesting) otherwise the other towers look boxy, insipid, and so inferior to the pveralll quality of architecture you can find in paris. The towers l'hermittage do not look nice to me.


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

a new students residence by LAN




























more to see : http://www.lan-paris.com/project-student-residence.html


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

An office building by KCAP


----------



## Matthieu

Like the texture.


----------



## Axelferis

This possible future la defense skyline will be truly sensational at night whith the Vuitton foudation emerging form the green forest of Bois de Boulogne and looking toard the urban jungle!

I hope my camera shots that one day


----------



## Sacré Coeur

Rue Quincampoix said:


> a new students residence by LAN


This picture reminds me an other global city, not so far from Paris... :wink2:


----------



## Cyril

I have to second that.


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

a house by Louis Paillard


----------



## Phobos

Sacré Coeur said:


> This picture reminds me an other global city, not so far from Paris... :wink2:


If there were 60's boxes among old building,and these oldies where the exception,then I would say it looks definitely like that city.
:shifty:


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

Novancia business school
Design: AS.Architecture-Studio



> Following a competition organised by the Paris Chamber of Commerce, the restructuring and extension of Novancia business school, located on Armand Moisant street in Paris, was entrusted to AS.Architecture-Studio. This higher education institution, specialising in entrepreneurship, should accommodate 1500 students in 2011.


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

Works in Musée du Louvre. One of the most impressive structure being built right now in Paris. It's a technical challenge.
To be finished in 2012

Today









Tomorrow


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

^^

I remember reading about this. I think it was the pavilion of Islamic arts.


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

yes it is. This is the department of islamic arts by Rudy Ricciotti.


----------



## Kohen_Heim32

Paris' and London's low-rise projects are exceptionally unique and beautiful.. I especially love the department of Islamic Arts :colgate: :colgate:


----------



## Jex7844

*Rugby's future 'Grand Stade'*

The last two cities still in the race to host the _Grand Stade_ are Thiais-Orly & Ris-Orangis. The winner will be known next June.​ 
*Thiais-Orly*









*Ris-Orangis*







http://projets-architecte-urbanisme.fr/grand-stade-federation-francaise-rugby-orly-orangis/


----------



## Minato ku

Orly seems better and more integrated inside a dense urban district.
The area around the stadium in Ris Orangis just look like a boring low density sprawl.


----------



## Clery

Nice job Quincampoix and Jex.
Very interesting projects I wasn't aware of.


----------



## Cyril

Cyril said:


> The exhibition venue in Porte de Versailles will gradually be too small..and another place will have to be found out of Paris city to replace it. I have the feeling that the current location will become a high-rise area and that the remaining halls next to Tour Triangle will be demolished to build skyscrapers...Time will tell.
> 
> 2 large rendered pictures :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c) Herzog & De Meron / Archdaily






>> IF YOU LIKE THIS PROJECT, SUPPORT IT AND SIGN PETITION AT

http://www.petitions24.net/oui_au_projet_triangle


----------



## usap

Cyril said:


> >> IF YOU LIKE THIS PROJECT, SUPPORT IT AND SIGN PETITION AT
> 
> http://www.petitions24.net/oui_au_projet_triangle


NON AU PROJET TRIANGLE. THAT'S A SHAME FOR PARIS, LIKE MONTPARNASSE TOWER.


----------



## Jex7844

Usap must be a nimby...daring to compare _Triangle _& _Montparnasse _which have *nothing *in common really is being ignorant & pathetic...:stupid:

I'm delighted to see the number of signatures going up constantly since the petition's posting today, it just shows how much the *Triangle *project interests people. I can see that many foreigners have already signed it, so thank you very much folks all around the world for your valuable contribution :hug:. 

The battle with the nimbies has just begun so let's keep on signing it, _Triangle_'s future depends on you...:cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

usap said:


> NON AU PROJET TRIANGLE. THAT'S A SHAME FOR PARIS, LIKE MONTPARNASSE TOWER.


but the Montparnasse Tower is in the middle of paris classic, and this tower is not...


----------



## usap

Jex7844 said:


> Usap must be a nimby...daring to compare _Triangle _& _Montparnasse _which have *nothing *in common really is being ignorant & pathetic...:stupid:
> 
> I'm delighted to see the number of signatures going up constantly since the petition's posting today, it just shows how much the *Triangle *project interests people. I can see that many foreigners have already signed it, so thank you very much folks all around the world for your valuable contribution :hug:.
> 
> The battle with the nimbies has just begun so let's keep on signing it, _Triangle_'s future depends on you...:cheers:


sorry jex but i'm not a nimby. Ii think nimbies lives in Courbevoie or in "les damiers", trying to prevent the phare tower project (amazing tower !) and hermitage plaza in La Defense.

I search desperatly to sign a petition for those two project (mainly for Phare) but i don't find.

I want towers in Paris, but not like Montparnasse or hotel Concorde Lafayette. 

Please, Paris, don't do the same mistake with Triangle. hno:


----------



## Jex7844

So, if I get your point usap, you actually don't dislike _Triangle _in itself, but you mainly blame it (as well as every single tall project) for being in Paris, am I right in saying that...? To sum up, to you, tower = La Défense & only La Défense...right?

ps: there are residents living in the vicinity of _Triangle_, those are nimbies too...


----------



## South Central

Please stop being so manichean, I would like more towers in Paris too, but not that thing which is, I think, FUCKING UGLY and not at the right place.


----------



## Jex7844

You have the right not to like it but for God's sake, dont dare to talk on behalf of everybody, your opinion is very subjective and does not reflect everybody's.If _Triangle _is 'fugly', I'd be curious to know what 'beautiful' project & what 'suitable' location you propose for Paris! Give us an example please?


----------



## South Central

Did I talk in the name of everybody ? lol. I was just criticizing the way you depict usap as a nimby because he hasn't the same opinion as you, it seems that YOU don't really see the subjectiveness of your opinion, not me.

To my mind, a tower which is more large than high isn't a tower, we call it a "barre", even if it's triangle shaped (Pyongyang dit it before). There are lots of projects that I find beautiful, and Phare is the best example of them. I also tend to think that, in Paris, towers should be concentrated in some areas like La Défense or Montparnasse and not scattered all over the city.


----------



## Jex7844

So, if you don't talk on befalf of everyone, you'd rather write 'To me, it's ugly', would be a lot clearer.

I didn't depict usap as a nimby, in my first post aimed at him, I presumed that he was one as he hadn't justified himself. After reading his answer, I could see that he wasn't. Did I bounce back on that...no. Once again, people have the right not to like a project, but the least they can do is provide arguments. 

Comparing Triangle with Pyongyang tower is so idiotic & pure ignorance...:doh:








*Triangle Tower*, 180m, transparent








*Pyongyang tower*, 330m, opaque facade

Furthermore, this is what I call a 'Barre':








*Barre BALZAC* de la Courneuve (demolished recently)

Having said that, after reading your post, I can see that you basically have the same opinion as usap who thinks that towers can only get built in La Défense...you should have said that in the first place, we would have understood what you meant.

To sum up, each to their own, but let's stop with ridiculous comparisons...


----------



## usap

I agree with you South Central, why build lonely towers everywhere in Paris as there's the possibility to create other cluster ? maybe in montparnasse or in "porte de bagnolet" for example.

anyway, i don't like the tow... the pyram.., the triangle ! (Pyongyang ^^:lol::lol

I also think that Phare is a stroke of genius from Thom Mayne


----------



## zaguric2

Paris-city of light and skyscrapers...


----------



## South Central

Jex7844 said:


> So, if you don't talk on befalf of everyone, you'd rather write 'To me, it's ugly', would be a lot clearer.


That's actually what I did.



Jex7844 said:


> transparent


Knowing the parisian cladding tradition (T1, first, carpe diem :cripes, I'm a bit pessimistic about it, aren't you ?


----------



## parcdesprinces

Jex7844 said:


> Usap must be a nimby...


Can't be worse than a 'Parisian wannabe' dunno who praises almost all Paris projects ... while this guy lives several hundred km away from Paris....

Oh and BTW I agree with _usap_: I mean, Triangle is ugly as hell !!!!! (and, if it get built, I will see that 'thing' from the apartment I own uke


----------



## South Central

That's what I call a bad investment, sell that flat as soon as you can, its price will shrink in the next coming years !


----------



## Jex7844

Priviledged people like you should be ashamed of complaining this way...well, see the positive side about it, your flat is gonna gain lots of value...:smug: Ah those damned _'Parigots'_...and to say that they wonder why they're so criticized & disliked by foreigners & the rest of the french population outside Paris...uke:


----------



## usap

Jex7844 said:


> So, if I get your point usap, you actually don't dislike _Triangle _in itself, but you mainly blame it (as well as every single tall project) for being in Paris, am I right in saying that...? To sum up, to you, tower = La Défense & only La Défense...right?
> 
> ps: there are residents living in the vicinity of _Triangle_, those are nimbies too...


not right.sure, i want an international business district in LD, but at the same time, i don't want paris covered by tow..by pyra...by things like that.

PS : i love you'r avatar


----------



## Clery

What Usap says is quite clear: skyscrapers only work when grouped together in a cluster. Lonely skyscrapers don't work.

And indeed, I think he's right. Building scattered towers all around the periphérique is the worst thing to do. That's already the case and we know it doesn't work, why persisting in a policy which has been proven wrong?


----------



## ppierre

usap said:


> I search desperatly to sign a petition for those two project (mainly for Phare) but i don't find.


Your wish is granted : http://www.petitions24.net/oui_a_la_tour_phare.


----------



## Clery

ppierre said:


> Your wish is granted : http://www.petitions24.net/oui_a_la_tour_phare.


Where does that ugly brown cladding comes from? The tower looks burnt! I don't know if it's you who posted the petition, but if it's the case please select a better picture.


----------



## Cyril

^^ yes that cladding is not reliable, not looking like the latest rendered pictures.


----------



## Clery

*Giant digital model of Paris at the Pavillon de l'Arsenal*

The old-fashioned classic model of Paris which was shown up untill now has been dismantled. Since December 14th 2011, it's been replaced by a huge screen consisting in 40 large LCD monitors broadcasting Google Earth satellite and 3D views at an exceptionnal resolution.


----------



## Clery

*Say YES! to Tour Phare!* 

One of our forumers (ppierre) propose an online petition to support the project of Tour Phare.

It would be terrific if people from all over Europe and the world would sign it to show that the project affects a lot more people than just surrounding neighbours. We all suffer from nimbyism, let's show a global answer!

Here's a google translate link:
Say "yes" to Tour Phare

the dialog box is at the end of the page. :cheers:


----------



## erbse

I tend more to a clear *NO* to this hideous thingy. :cripes:


----------



## Jex7844

^^It's very subjective & you have the right not to like it, but once again, don't put people off.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

erbse said:


> I tend more to a clear *NO* to this hideous thingy. :cripes:


How can you claim you are geil with such a statement? hno:


----------



## brisavoine

I have added the Eiffel Tower on Ericparis's render of La Défense in 2018, to give an idea of dimensions. One Eiffel Tower stands between the Tours Hermitage and the Tour First. The other Eiffel Tower stands next to Tour Phare. They are both at real scale.


----------



## samoen313

The Hermitage Towers are so, so very top-heavy. Does this not bother anyone else? Perhaps if one or the other or both were rotated, it would look more, eh, more _pleasing_. But as it is they look like two drunks about to totter into one another. I've been a bit shocked for quite awhile by the enthusiasm behind these two and the reservations behind Tour Phare. BUT that's just me.


----------



## Jex7844

*Poll: HERMITAGE PLAZA*

A very good find by _Clery_, please make yourself heard & spread the word...!










*Guys, here's a poll, please give your opinion by ticking either:*

*Pour* (in favor of)
*Contre* (against)
*Ni pour ni contre* (nor in favor nor against)

*HERE*

_Many thanks to you all..._​


----------



## Jex7844

*The 'Place de la République''s facelift*

For those who hadn't seen the video before:

[dailymotion]video/xj324a_reamenagement-de-la-place-de-la-republique_news[/dailymotion]​


----------



## Minsk

*Manuelle Gautrand Architects completes origami-inspired office building in Paris*

A stone’s throw from the Arc de Triomphe and Place de l'Etoile sits the latest work of Parisian architect and former WAN AWARDS winner Manuelle Gautrand. The marble-effect skin encloses the new home of Barclays Headquarters in the French capital, bathed in natural light which permeates through the double layer of glass and thin, printed panelling.

Manuelle Gautrand Architects originally intended to utilise ‘real’ marble in the construction of this daring street-facing façade, however opted for marble-patterned, screen-printed glass in order to operate full control over the aesthetics, prevent decrystallisation of overly-thinned marble slabs, and to ensure that the tones within the panels blended seamlessly with those of the neighbouring buildings. The symmetrical panels were created in an ‘open book’ format and fade in hue from a darker strip in the centre of the façade to lighter, more delicate tones on the peripheries.

This project is not a new build but a spectacular transformation of an existing structure, with a striking new extension to the rear. The additional volume has been inserted between two courtyard gardens and clad in a textured concrete façade. At the moment this concrete was poured, a crosspiece pattern was placed in the bottom of the form in order to achieve a thin and graphic texture. The façade was then coated in a holographic glaze to add a colourful aesthetic to the interior courtyard.

Located in a luxurious area of Paris, this renewed commercial building is comprised of high level offices, a welcoming lobby area, cafeteria, six meeting rooms, underground parking facilities, a courtyard garden, and a gardened rooftop. Due to the prominent, overlooked site location, Manuelle Gautrand Architects approached the rooftop design as a fifth façade and therefore ensured that all roofs were either accessible or pleasing on the eye.

The practice has also been careful to align the building’s new form with the HQE standards (High Environmental Quality), fitting all fourteen criteria outlined by the NF bâtiments tertiaires - Démarche HQE®. These include the operation of a construction site with minimal environmental nuisance, the harmonious relationship of the building with its immediate environment, acoustic comfort, and the selection of sustainable products and construction methods.




























http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=18625


----------



## Jex7844

*Update*

Pics taken yesterday by our comrade *Milo*:

*MAJUNGA:*









*D2:*









*CARPE DIEM:*


----------



## brisavoine

The population living in 2009 in the 1,572 km² around Paris's Notre Dame cathedral compared to the population living in the 1,572 km² of Greater London. The Parisian figures come from the 2009 census whose results were released just last week. The two maps are at the same scale. Enjoy!


----------



## brisavoine

The evolution of the population in the 1,572 km² of Paris and the 1,572 km² of London since 1931.


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

The new restaurant at Opera by Odile Decq


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

for people who likes records 

http://newsfeed.time.com/2012/01/05/the-worlds-most-visited-museums/

A video about the new department of Louvre dedicated to islamic arts










http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-16416471


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

more about the Louvre


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

A new building with bambous by Monica Donati


















More infos (in french) : http://www.lecourrierdelarchitecte.com/article_2655


----------



## Minato ku

*Beaugrenelle mall* (15th arrondissement).









The area, Beaugrenelle also called Front de Seine, the famous cluster of high-rises near the Eiffel tower


----------



## Minato ku

*Gare de Lyon* railway terminal, renovation and extention of the Hall 2.






















































Inside


----------



## Minato ku

> *Dominique Perrault: Citylights* *- le campus du pont de sèvres*
> 
> Internationally-recognized french architect Dominique Perrault has redrawn plans for the Pont de Sèvres towers in Boulogne-Billancourt, france with 'citylights', a scheme to transform and re-urbanize the western suburb of Paris. stripping the old façades of the pre-existing towers, the design features a double layer skin that alternates between transparency and silver shades, providing a rhythmic effect to the highly geometric structures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Situated close to the Seine, the buildings are a composition of three towers which each serve asthe main bodies or 'petals' in the layout.
> Hexagonal volumes terminate at different heights, creating a visual effect similar to an organ flues assembly.
> Working with the original proportions and identity of
> the architecture, the new facade design features a 'bracelet' treatment which work with oblique creases and folds.
> The finish multiplies the reflections on all perspectives, providing vibrant and light-filled bands
> all around the buildings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to provide more connection at the natural ground level, the elevated entrance of the towers is brought back to the same level of the city.
> The lobby links up the buildings on three levels, offering a generous space for meetings and exchanges.
> Within nearly 70,000 m2 of office floors, additional programs such as restaurants, cafeterias, a fitness club, a travellers' lobby, intercompany nursery and more are offered throughout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pont de Sévres today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Site and context
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.designboom.com/weblog/cat/9/view/18578/dominique-perrault-citylights-le-campus-du-pont-de-sevres.html


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

A video about the new Islamic Art department of the Louvre (in French)


----------



## Feanaro

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> A video about the new Islamic Art department of the Louvre (in French)


Great for the Louvre!


----------



## Jex7844

*Carpe Diem's cladding*



cloud32 said:


> It seems that the cladding on thsi doesn't match the renders....


I was confirmed yesterday that the ugly light blue panels were well & truly covered in plastic films. The EPADESA principal private secretary & communications director Dominique Boré







, said to me that the final color will actually be 'Bleu Outremer', which corresponds to this:








'Bleu outremer'​

Therefore, the final color will be that visible in the darker panel below:










That's good news then .


----------



## tikiturf

^^ Indeed, it's very good news. Thanks a lot Jex


----------



## Feanaro

Majunga Tower soon at ground level!



>


Forum PSS


----------



## Indy G

^^
No obligation to go to another site to see pictures : 

Majunga


Indy G said:


> MAJ de cet après-midi :


Carpe Diem :


Indy G said:


>


Eqho :



Indy G said:


> MAJ de cet après-midi :


Everything is here :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=787


----------



## R.T.

Rue Quincampoix said:


> for people who likes records
> 
> http://newsfeed.time.com/2012/01/05/the-worlds-most-visited-museums/
> 
> A video about the new department of Louvre dedicated to islamic arts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-16416471


It's absolutly stunning. 
Simple, beautiful.


----------



## Axelferis

how much does cost this extension of Louvre?


----------



## Jex7844

tikiturf said:


> ^^ Indeed, it's very good news. Thanks a lot Jex


You're welcome tikiturf .


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Axelferis said:


> how much does cost this extension of Louvre?


100 millions €


----------



## Jex7844

*EUROPA CITY*

Presentation of the last 4 finalists​
*Manuelle Gautrand:*









*Snohetta:*










*Valode & Pistre:*










*Big:*


















http://www.lemoniteur.fr/155-projets/article/actualite/871904-les-projets-du-futur-complexe-europa-city-presentes-au-public?16244139=16244136#16244139

I like _Big_'s a lot, that of _Snohetta_ as well, and _Manuelle Gautrand_'s is worth it too.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

I got say all of them are the best but my favorites are Gautrand and Valode & Pistre.


----------



## hseugut

stunning .. Gautrand and big !


----------



## Minato ku

My favority is BIG, more urban and more open and integrated on its surrounding, it includes pedestrian streets and plaza.
The second is Gautrand, interresting design but the integration is not so good.
Snohetta project seems too much like the usual suburban mall, maybe more beautiful but still very car dependant and not well integrated.
About Valode and Pistre, honestly I don't see how it will look like.


----------



## kony

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ Axel is black, Kony !


Being black does not give him any immunity from writing racist silly statements...

In fact it makes this even worse !

What he wrote is insulting...and it's not becoz it's not written by a white or whoever that it is less insulting. Why should i discriminate my indignation depending on the color of his skin ?

All thug-looking guys are far from being gangsters or criminals


----------



## Axelferis

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ It seems you didn't understand the implied reference to the original video


:lol:

I understood WELL the reference! 
I just mean that even with this little wink to this song the mix of the mise en scene of our compatriots in this video don't make me laugh because some guys there (well known like patson from _jamel comedy club_ , some rappers, china (working for the grand journal on canal+ daughter of dee dee bridgewater), andré manoukian ,pierre lescure (former director of canal+) etc... doesn't suit me. :dunno:

But the idea was good

@Kony :lol: i'm black like pdp said you! You are just ridiculous!
I have the right to call a person who has thug past case at police a savage no?

You are just ridiculous. Please read better before commenting :lol:
l
Just look at skyrock radio gangsta rappers on youtube and see that i'm not far from reality :|

i call a gangsta a person who drive in paris in his 4X4 with a gun on him and this city has plenty of those guys near champs elysées

Welcome to paris! :lol:


----------



## kony

Axelfery, read your pm


----------



## Axelferis

i answered you 

i maintain that this video contains too craps guys & friends of criminals . It doesn't suit me and it's only my opinion. Everybody owns his.

i prefered a lot this that happens all summer season

Quai54 paris international basketball tournament kay: i love it!


----------



## Minato ku

Some pictures of Forum des Halles deconstruction.



























This is how it used to be.


----------



## brisavoine

Greater Paris seen from the International Space Station. About 10 million people live in this view.


----------



## Axelferis

quel gâchis!

What a unification urban potential...


----------



## hseugut

http://pergame-shelter.blogspot.com/2012/01/les-arts-de-lislam-sous-une-nappe.html


----------



## Jex7844

*'City View' Hotel: huge machine delivery over the night!*



> Dans le cadre du chantier de l’Hôtel 4*, *dans la nuit du 30 au 31 janvier, entre 1h00 et 4h00*, *un transport exceptionnel va livrer sur le site du futur Hôtel 4 * à Courbevoie*, (à l’entrée de La Défense, en contrebas de la tour CB21), *un engin de chantier pour la réalisation de fondation *(véhicule de 30m, 4m de large, 115 tonnes en charge).
> 
> Un itinéraire de déviation sera mis en place par la rue Louis Blanc, la rue de Bezons, et l’avenue Gambetta.
> 
> Vinci sera présent jeudi soir au comité de suivi de chantier de l’Epadesa pour faire le point sur ces travaux












This actually means that another construction is about to start in _La Défense_ :banana:.​
http://www.ladefense.fr/actualites/travaux/travaux-de-derniere-minute-hotel-4/


----------



## Axelferis

excuse me jex but i don't understand your excitement for this project :?

It is good but it 's just a small project and not change the face of LD imo.
i like it but it's not a revolution.

I will be dazzled the day when big skyscrappers will start.


----------



## Jex7844

*Hermitage Plaza: Logis Transport's appeal rejected*

It's not a major project I know, yet, I like it. Its ship shaped design is really interesting & I'm statisfied to see such a project happening rather than a common & crap building.

------------------------------------------------------------------​


> Appel en référé contre Mme Benouna.
> 
> Publié le 30/01/2012 | Laisser un commentaire
> 
> 
> En date du 23 décembre 2011, la société LOGIS-TRANSPORTS a sollicité l’autorisation d’interjeter immédiatement appel du jugement prononcé par le Tribunal d’Instance de Courbevoie.
> 
> Le 27 janvier 2012, la Cour d’Appel de Versailles a rejeté la demande d’appel en référé de LOGIS-TRANSPORTS contre Mme B., résidante des DAMIERS INFRAS.
> 
> *LOGIS-TRANSPORTS est donc déboutée de sa demande. Le sursis à statuer de Mme B. est confirmé.*


http://vivrealadefense2.wordpress.com/


----------



## Jex7844

*The 13th 'arrondissement' to gain even more height*

*



The first visit of the future construction site Masséna-Bruneseau, where towers up to 180m tall will be erected by 2017, took place on wednesday.

Click to expand...

*















Full article in french

There's also an interesting poll!

Estimez-vous que Paris doit accueillir des tours de 180 mètres de haut ? ( Do you think that Paris must welcome 180m tall towers?*)

Please make yourselves heard! 

* in key places, not all over the place of course

HERE


----------



## Jex7844

*By A.G. Photographe:*


----------



## charpentier

charpentier said:


> Sunset sur la Défense par Christophe Bailleux Photography, sur Flickr



Thread All about Paris


----------



## Jex7844

I so agree with you...I've never understood why they leave First's top in the shade, it really disturbs me...hno: Hopefully, they'll fix this 'nonsense' in the future.


----------



## Axelferis

it's not skyline thread here :lol:

13th arrondissement is a good place to make something with heights.


----------



## Indy G

^^
If you have another one like that, keep it for yourself please, this is a thread to promote projects and constructions in Paris, *not for trolling*.


----------



## Jex7844

*Paris XIII, Massena Bruneseau*

Some more renderings available on the architect's website:

http://www.atelierslion.com/#/fr/URBANISME_ET_PAYSAGE/0

PS: Indy might have his reasons to 'lecture' Axelferis, but on this particular argument, & from my point of view, there wasn't anything bad from Axelferis...That's all for me.

Back to the topic .


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

New Police headquater in Clichy



















more to see : http://fabiennebulle.com/projets/article/commissariat-de-securite-publique


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

The Cité du Cinéma is almost finished (Saint Denis)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Quincampoix said:


> New Police headquater in Clichy


Don't forget the "sous Bois" for "Clichy-sous-Bois" or some people will believe that you speak of the other Clichy, "Clichy la Garenne" as its full name. 
When you only type Clichy in google map, you will see "Clichy la Garenne" mostly called "Clichy".


----------



## Clery

Rue Quincampoix said:


> New Police headquater in Clichy


It's nice to see you back Rue Quicampoix.

That police HQ is very interesting, thanks for sharing it. It's a very interesting project. On one side, it's actually very pretty and warm, on the other side, it's well-protected and shows that the neighbourhood around isn't necessarily cheerful with the police.

It's located in a neighbourhood with a lot of construction around, but I'll do my little Minato ku for once. The area lacks of retail stores.


----------



## Waffenmetzer

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88156613&postcount=3314
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88175445&postcount=3316
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88168320&postcount=3315

I like what I'm seeing in this thread. :cheers:


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

Milo92 took some pictures of Vuitton Foundation for Arts by Frank Gehry










more to see : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=237422&page=8

@Clery


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

Social Housing by Dietmar Feichtinger in Paris



















To get more informations : http://www.archdaily.com/202986/social-housing-in-paris-dietmar-feichtinger-architectes/


----------



## Minato ku

Clery said:


> It's located in a neighbourhood with a lot of construction around, but I'll do my little Minato ku for once. The area lacks of retail stores.


They don't know this face of me in the international forums but it is true trhat I often complain about the lack of retail stores. :lol:
It is far to be the only thing missing in Clichy-sous-Bois, unfortunately.

______________________________

They began the destruction of "Buffet de la Gare" building for the big renovation of Austerlitz railway terminal. (see post 3293 or 2686)


----------



## Matthieu

Can I get a share of these "social housings"?


----------



## parcdesprinces

Progress of construction of the new Stade Jean Bouin in Auteuil (winter 2012):

*Location: Paris,* Ile de France
*Name: Stade Jean Bouin *(Reconstruction) 
*Tenant: Stade-Français Paris,* Rugby 
*Capacity: 20,000 seats* (51 suites)
*Opening: March 2013* (under construction)
*Architects: Agence Rudy Ricciotti*, Lamoureux & Ricciotti, BERIM, Thermibel, jointly with the CSTB (expertise & study)
*Cost: €169M* (100% Public: City of Paris)
*7,400m² of commercial/entertainment areas + 1,000m² of office spaces inside the stadium
Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells: 2,800m²)
Rainwater collection system*


Project:






































-----


Construction (including pics of the BFUP - Ultra High Performance Fibre Reinforced Concrete - cladding & roof panels) :

roof panels




























facade panels




































-----------------

















































































































































*Leon-Grosse.fr** & **renover.jeanbouin.free.fr*











More renders, pics and video in the "FRANCE - Stadium and Arena Development News" thread ("Stadiums and Sport Arenas" section): 
Posts #804, #913, #1186, #1253, #1322, #1358, #1369 & #1405.


----------



## Odoaker

Amazing!


----------



## javosp

wow!!


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

This stadium is so stylish!


----------



## Clery

Once built, the Parc des Princes will really look poor beside. Maybe it's time to finally add a cladding to the structure ?


----------



## Axelferis

just add the cladding won't solve the whole problem of this stadium.

It is outdated. qatarians will soon unveil their plan to leave this stadium.


----------



## Clery

Axelferis said:


> just add the cladding won't solve the whole problem of this stadium.
> 
> It is outdated. qatarians will soon unveil their plan to leave this stadium.


You may be right, but the stadium acoustic is just amazing. That's the major reason why PSG fans didn't want to move to the Stade de France back in the 90's.


----------



## Axelferis

we won't make the debate here but acoustic is not taken in count by Financial fair play :lol:


----------



## parcdesprinces

Clery said:


> You may be right, but the stadium acoustic is just amazing. That's the major reason why PSG fans didn't want to move to the Stade de France back in the 90's.


+1 ! 
BTW I was one of those fans who didn't want to move to St-Denis back then.

Nowadays, I don't really care but I will be a bit sad if this (48K) stadium becomes a white elephant, especially considering the cost of the 20K brand new Jean Bouin stadium just nearby (€170M, 100% public funding )...


----------



## Axelferis

do you prefer PSG stays under the level of emirates,allianz,velstins,turin,Lyon,marseille,lille??

It's time to think what 21st century is in term of stadiums & arenas.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Axelferis said:


> do you prefer PSG stays under the level of emirates,allianz,velstins,turin,Lyon,marseille,lille??


honestly, I don't care, because you know PSG is not me nor a part of me, so I don't feel the need to compare stadiums, clubs or whatever in order to prove myself & to others I have a life.

Anyway, you know, I don't follow football much anymore, and since a while now (for example , last time I watched a full footy match on TV was during the RSA 2010 WC I believe).

But, indeed, I still like sporting infrastructures, for what they are, but I really don't care where they are located. I mean, when I like a stadium for its design etc , then I go to attend a game there (or a stadium tour) wherever it is located, as simple as that.


----------



## Indy G

Ministry of Justice will have it's own tower in Paris.
By Renzo Piano, 160m.
With Justice, no place for joke, this is serious (no Shard, no gherkin, no Talkie Walkie, no freedom, just Justice (Judge Dredd's one)



Cyril said:


> Des grands rendus sur BatiWeb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.batiweb.com/actualites/a...ais-de-justice-de-paris-15-02-2012-19617.html


----------



## parcdesprinces

Axelferis said:


> qatarians will soon unveil their plan to leave this stadium.


Well, here is a scan I made for you from the last France Football paper, where we can read that the Mayor of Paris asked juridical informations in order to forbid Paris St-Germain FC to still use the term "Paris" in its name, if the team leave the Parc des Princes i.e. the City of Paris (I also read somewhere that the Paris City Hall has planned the same thing about the Eiffel Tower representation on the PSG logo)... 
So IMHO, the Qatari are going to think twice before leaving this stadium and the City of Paris, because if they have bought this Club its because of the image of Paris which is very important for them in their global communication plan., so if they no longer can use the Paris name & image (& the representation of its most famous monument on the PSG logo), I think it will ruin their plan/goal and they certainly won't be very happy on that matter.

We also can read in this article that Mr Delanë, the Mayor of Paris, is responsible for the cancellation of the Classico match (PSG-OM) which was planned to be played at the Stade de France: It will finally be played at the Parc des Princes, as wanted by the Paris Mayor/Paris City Hall, owner of the Parc des Princes...

So, 1st round:
Delanoë 1-0 Qatari


----------



## South Central

Indy G said:


> Ministry of Justice will have it's own tower in Paris.
> By Renzo Piano, 160m.
> With Justice, no place for joke, this is serious (no Shard, no gherkin, no Talkie Walkie, no freedom, just Justice (Judge Dredd's one)


This is the Paris court, not the ministry of justice which will stay Place Vendôme


----------



## Jex7844

*Tower B3A to be unveiled at the MIPIM show.*

A new tower whose architect is to date not known, will be officially unveiled next month at the MIPIM in Cannes. The tower (180m/44 floors), will be built in the 13th arrondissement near the _Bibliothèque François Mitterrand_. Works will last 2 years & a half & are due to start late 2013/early2014. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Guys, I've created a thread yesterday regarding Renzo Piano's Courthouse:

HERE


----------



## Indy G

South Central said:


> This is the Paris court, not the ministry of justice which will stay Place Vendôme


Oops sorry, that's true (but not totaly only a small part of the Ministry of Justice is in Vendôme. The bigger part is actually in the 15th arrondissement et will go to _Porte d'Aubervilliers_ en summer 2015 in a low-rise called _Millénaire 3 _ (architects : Kohn Pedersen Fox Architects).










http://www.arseginfo.fr/Actualites/fichearticle/?id=2826-%22Le+minist%E8re+de+la+Justice+installera+ses+services+centraux+porte+d'Aubervilliers%22


----------



## Axelferis

@parcdesprinces->this is the reason why we are so weak when comes the question of European competitions hno:

Everytime politics produce a waste of time by complexifying everything :madwife:

What is this country where every simple case finishes in a juridic courtyard?!!!!

What delanoe knows about football to not understand the ambitions presented there?
paris need a stadium sufficient to generate a lot of cash. financial fairplay coming .We see a lot of brits clubs having difficulties wheras producing big merchandising.

I hope qatarians will maintain pressure to have what they want: a new emirates or allianz like.


for the cité juduciaire it is a big project of 160m ok but why this blocky style again?
Justice is a serious thing but when you decide to erect a 160m building in paris why again this angle,blocky iteration?

it's not a contradiction to give a "little" style to a highrise.Even for justice.
Feeling of 60-70's urban mistakes


----------



## Clery

parcdesprinces said:


> the Mayor of Paris asked juridical informations in order to forbid Paris St-Germain FC to still use the term "Paris" in its name, if the team leave the Parc des Princes i.e. the City of Paris (I also read somewhere that the Paris City Hall has planned the same thing about the Eiffel Tower representation on the PSG logo)...


Qataris should take them to their words. The City of Paris has more to lose than the club in such a ridiculous fight.

No matter the legal name, Paris will always be Paris.


----------



## Jex7844

*Renovated 'Tour F' to be delivered late february*

The 'Tour F' is part of the french Pentagone project (work to start soon). Its transformation is drawing to a close. Next summer the other tower under renovation ('Tour A') will also be delivered.


*Tour F, before:*










*Tour F, now:*




























It's even more impressive in the flesh...I just love it kay:. The french Pentagone whose construction is to start soon will stand just behind 'Tour F'.​
http://www.batiactu.com/edito/tour-f-a-balard---une-reconstruction-reussie--diap-31327.php


----------



## Minato ku

^^ They did a good job for this building.
My parents met here.


----------



## Jex7844

*'Les Halles': demolition update*

[dailymotion]/xl7bmq_les-halles-cote-chantier-episode-1_news[/dailymotion]


[dailymotion]/xofuv4_les-halles-cote-chantier-n-2_creation#[/dailymotion]​


----------



## Jex7844

*The Hexagone/Balardgone: work has started!*








For the time being that's only a no man's land but very soon, the site will be buzzing with activity. After months of admin procedures, the kick off has just been given for one of the greatest constructions of the last decade[...]

'Hexagone' thread HERE

Full article


----------



## B890bT

that "pentagon" building is incredible,:applause: I wish the MoD here in England could build such a building but it would probably be built 5 years late and 3 times over budget:gaah:


----------



## Winged Robot

Nice update videos on the Les Halles project, but I was hoping they'd show some aerial shots of the construction area. It's a massive redevelopment project and a few overhead images would have definitely help put things in perspective.


----------



## caserass

B890bT said:


> that "pentagon" building is incredible,:applause: I wish the MoD here in England could build such a building but* it would probably be built 5 years late and 3 times over budget*:gaah:


lol, it's the same in France... mark my word


----------



## dino2010

WOW!


----------



## Jex7844

*Montparnasse Tower 's new lighting scheme*

*21 DAYS TO GO!*


On 21 march 2012 will be unveiled the new lighting scheme of Paris' tallest office tower: the _Tour Montparnasse_. Initially planned in june 2011, it was finally posponed owing to technical issues.

From march 21st, the lighting scheme (permanent & evolving), will take place every evening & will be different according to the seasons.​
*Reminder (trials):​*[dailymotion]video/xfz7f4_tour-montparnasse-futur-eclairage-de-prestige_creation[/dailymotion]​

Full article (in french)


----------



## Jex7844

*EQHO Tower*

*By Kiki Kong:*


----------



## brisavoine

Today was the greatest day in the life of the 320m (1,050 ft) Hermitage Towers project. According to Le Figaro, the three buildings permits have been officially issued by the public authorities. :banana:

Nothing can stop the project anymore. Even if the Socialists come back to power in May, they can't block the project now.

Of course, there will be some legal challenges against the building permits in the courts initiated by opponents of the project, but in general legal challenges against building permits rarely succeed, and I imagine that for such an iconic project the public authorities have taken extreme care to make the building permits legally impeccable (that's why the issuance of the building permits was postponed from January till now).

The only thing that can stop the project now is if the Russian developper becomes discouraged with the length of the judicial proceedings and decides to call it quit, but so far they show no sign of calling it quit, quite the opposite!

The other good news announced today is the last tenant of the Damiers d'Infra building who refused to leave has finally left, so Hermitage can start asbestos removal work in this building. Hermitage says asbestos removal work will start on March 15, which will be the real start of the demolition-construction of the tallest towers in the EU. :happy:

The article from Le Figaro:


> Permis de construire validé à la Défense
> 
> Le Figaro
> 6 mars 2012
> 
> Le projet des tours jumelles Hermitage Plaza (320 mètres) à la Défense a franchi une nouvelle étape aujourd'hui avec la délivrance du permis de construire, mais reste en attente d'un accord pour pouvoir lancer des travaux de démolition, a-t-on appris auprès du promoteur.
> 
> Le PDG du Groupe Hermitage Emin Iskenderov a affirmé à l'AFP qu'il comptait lancer le 15 mars "des travaux préparatifs de construction", avec le désamiantage de l'immeuble Damier Infra à Courbevoie (Hauts-de-Seine) - sur l'emprise duquel se trouveront les tours jumelles - une opération rendue possible par le départ vendredi de la dernière locataire des lieux.
> 
> "La deuxième étape, ce sera la destruction. Nous sommes en train de finaliser un protocole d'accord avec des copropriétaires du Damier de Champagne et du Damier du Dauphiné pour pouvoir le faire", a précisé M. Iskenderov qui espère pouvoir engager les démolitions fin 2012.
> 
> [...]
> 
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-eco/20...permis-de-construire-accorde-a-la-defense.php


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## Jex7844

*Montparnasse Tower's new lighting scheme...*

*14 DAYS TO GO!​*
Tests:




*By Pastor*​


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

Social Housing by L. Paillard in Paris 18


----------



## Godius

Jex7844 said:


> For the time being that's only a no man's land but very soon, the site will be buzzing with activity. After months of admin procedures, the kick off has just been given for one of the greatest constructions of the last decade[...]
> 
> 'Hexagone' thread HERE
> 
> Full article


Interesting architecture, I think I'll follow the developments about this project.


----------



## Jex7844

*Tower FIRST to get a new lighting scheme*

Late april, FIRST tower will get signed twice. Indeed, 2 neon signs will be installed on the facade, the first one for _*Ernst & Young*_ will be in the middle of the tower, & the second one at the top for *Euler Hermes*. On that occasion, a new lighting scheme (LED) will be put up late april to animate the tower's top. The multicolored lighting will therefore put the top of the building in relief & will enable the creation of patterns.

Last but no least, our french Spiderman Alain Robert will be climbing FIRST(legally this time :lol to promote the tower.


















*Pics by Eric Constantini*​
http://www.defense-92.fr/lesnewsdeladefense.html


----------



## Ecological

B890bT said:


> that "pentagon" building is incredible,:applause: I wish the MoD here in England could build such a building but it would probably be built 5 years late and 3 times over budget:gaah:


Built in 2003.


----------



## brisavoine

En anglais, from Foster and Partners' website.


> Hermitage Plaza granted Permis de Construire
> 
> Foster and Partners
> March 7, 2012
> 
> Hermitage Plaza will create a new community to the east of La Défense, in Courbevoie, that extends down to the river Seine with cafés, shops and a public plaza at its heart. The project incorporates two 320-metre-high buildings – the tallest mixed-use towers in Western Europe – which will establish a distinctive symbol for this new urban destination on the Paris skyline.
> 
> The result of a close collaboration with the planning authorities: EPAD, the City of Courbevoie, Atelier de Paysage Urbain and Département de Hauts-de-Seine, the project is intended to inject life into the area east of La Défense by creating a sustainable, high-density community. The two towers accommodate a hotel, spa, panoramic apartments, offices and serviced apartments, as well as shops at the base.
> 
> The buildings face one another at ground level. Open and permeable to encourage people to walk through the site, the towers enclose a public piazza which establishes the social focus. As they rise from an interlocking diamond-shaped plan, the towers turn outward to address views across Paris. The angle of the façade panels promotes self-shading and vents can be opened to draw fresh air inside, contributing to an environmental strategy that targets a BREEAM ‘excellent’ rating. The highly efficient diagrid structure uses less steel and emphasises the elegant proportions of the towers.
> 
> A crystal-shaped podium building contains office space, with two detached satellite buildings housing a gallery and auditorium that further extend the public realm. The piazza – created by burying the existing busy road beneath a landscaped deck – slopes gently downward to the water’s edge, which is lined with new cafés and restaurants. Connected to the existing Courbevoie and EPAD masterplans, the project will reinforce the regeneration of the riverfront.
> 
> Grant Brooker, a senior partner at Foster + Partners:
> “Our ambition was to create a project that would inject new life into La Défense by bringing a new type of occupation and creating a new public focus on the edge of the Seine. *This announcement represents a very important stage in the project’s development and is thanks to the passion of our client, Emin Iskenderov, and the support we have had from EPAD, the City of Courbevoie and the Département de Hauts-de-Seine – we could not have reached this milestone without them.*”
> 
> http://www.fosterandpartners.com/News/465/Default.aspx


----------



## Jex7844

*Tour Horizon*

Video: HERE


----------



## Jex7844

*TRIANGLE Tower*

New renderings:


























:wave:

http://www.autreimage.com/projets-14


----------



## brisavoine

In the Daily Telegraph.


> Paris to trump London's Shard with Europe's tallest buildings
> 
> Daily Telgraph
> 9 March 2012
> 
> *Paris will become home to Europe's highest building after it announced it will build 1,059ft high twin towers that will trump London's Shard.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermitage Plaza was designed by British artchitects Foster and Partners
> 
> The two skyscrapers will 40ft taller than the Shard, which is currently under construction in the British capital.
> 
> Planning permission for the French project called Hermitage Plaza - designed by British artchitects Foster and Partners - was granted by Paris officials this week.
> 
> The two buildings - which will house offices, luxury apartments, a shopping complex and a hotel - will dominate the skyline in the western business district of La Defense.
> 
> [...]
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...ons-Shard-with-Europes-tallest-buildings.html


----------



## brisavoine

In the Wall Street Journal.


> Europe's Tallest Towers Set to Rise
> 
> Wall Street Journal
> March 9, 2012
> 
> The €2 billion ($2.66 billion) Hermitage Plaza Towers to be built in Paris's La Défense business district have received planning permission and work on the site will start imminently, Emin Iskenderov, chief executive of development company Hermitage Group, said Friday.
> 
> Hermitage Group, a Paris-based private company with Russian origins, will start clearing the site for the two 320-meter-tall (1,050 feet) skyscrapers this month, he said.
> 
> [...]
> 
> The project will cost a total of €2 billion, with €700 million in bank debt arranged with four banks at a cost of 6.5%, and €300 million of equity coming from Hermitage Group itself. The remaining €1 billion will be financed through sales of apartments and offices.
> 
> "We plan to sell the apartments and offices but we will keep [the ownership of the] retail and the hotel," Mr. Iskenderov said, *adding that he has already received interest from 4,000 parties to buy the 543 luxury, serviced apartments.*
> 
> Hermitage Plaza, designed by U.K.-based architects Foster and Partners, will provide 280,000 square meters of mixed-use space, housing a five-star hotel, 543 apartments, 35,000 square meters (376,737 square feet) of offices and 50,000 square meters of retail and restaurants.
> 
> *"We are in negotiations with various hotel operators and will announce the final operator in May,"* Mr. Iskenderov said.
> 
> The Paris real-estate market, which was hit by the financial crisis in 2008, still hasn't recovered completely, and overall property prices remain below their 2007 peak.
> 
> But Mr. Iskenderov is confident he can raise the €1 billion portion needed through sales of apartments and offices as Hermitage Plaza will be La Défense's first building to offer mixed-use space.
> 
> *"Prices of luxury apartments in Paris between 2008 and today have gone up 40%," he said, adding that he has also had several offers for the 230-room hotel.*
> 
> Hermitage Group will start selling the apartments in a year's time and expects a minimum price of €12,000 per square meter. *"We need €12,000 per square meter to make the project work, but average prices of luxury apartments in Paris are between €10,000 and €35,000 per square meter, so maybe the prices will go up,"* Mr. Iskenderov said.
> 
> *He is also in negotiations to sell the 35,000 square meters of office space to a single buyer and expects to finalize a deal before summer.*
> 
> [...]
> 
> Mr. Iskenderov also said he has just launched an asset-management company, Hermitage Asset Management, which will help Russian and Middle Eastern investors buy property in Paris.
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204781804577271270958905242.html?mod=googlenews_wsj


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

I really like the Hermitage Towers and I think that they will be a great addition to Paris' skyline, but the Pyramid Tower is what Paris really needs, something out of this world :cheers:


----------



## KiffKiff

Great this new projects for Paris !

My favorite :

- Hermitage Plaza towers
- Louis Vuitton Fondation Museum
- French Pentagon "Hexagone"
- Department of Islamic Arts in Louvre Museum
- New Forum des Halles
- New Zoo de Vincennes

I hope some others towers for La Defense in the future (like Phare Tower). And beside this, I love the "Grand Versailles" project too, with restoration for 17 years ! (only 8 years to wait now)


----------



## brisavoine

The building permits for the Tours Hermitage have been posted on site. :master:


----------



## Jex7844

> [...]Enfin, *le permis de construire délivré devrait*, lui aussi, *être l’objet d’au moins deux recours.*
> Si le projet progresse, il prend du retard, ce premier complexe associant logements, bureaux, hôtel et commerces en France qui devait être livré en 2016, devrait l’être fin 2017.


Hermitage Plaza's planning permission will face at least two appeals...

http://notrecourbevoie.wordpress.com/2012/03/07/permis-de-construire-valide-pour-les-tours-hermitage/


----------



## Clery

Jex7844 said:


> New renderings:


Such a transparency is neither a good thing, nor even realistic. This place is supposed to be a hotel, I hardly see any customers being glad to be seen by the neighbours in their privacy. Furthermore, as it's a hotel, there will probably be curtains or blinds on the windows so that people could sleep without being disturbed by outside lightings.

So there are only two options : either the rooms would be windowless and the corridors will be on the sides, or the cladding will turn out to be make of blinds (like in Coeur Défense).

I'm very sceptic about that design as I don't see how it could work in real.​


----------



## Jex7844

The hotel project has been abandoned ages ago...it will mainly be an *office* building!


----------



## Clery

Jex7844 said:


> The hotel project has been abandoned ages ago...it will mainly be an *office* building!


Then why building it at the Parc des Expositions?? There's no point in having offices at that location.


----------



## Jex7844

I'd tend to say: 'why not?' If you want some specific info Clery, you'd better ask Unibail...

At least, there will be heaps of shops, restaurants & bars at the tower's base. _Triangle _is gonna be a new landmark for our beloved capital, a stunning one, & the funicular will allow tourists to gaze at Paris in a different way thanks to a view unseen before.








The area will be animated, lively, it will be a lovely place to meet up, at last. A big park is gonna be created as well.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*The Philharmonie de Paris*





*Video shot by Florent today*​


----------



## Clery

Jex, I hadn't seen that!
Here's a cladding sample for D2 tower that appeared this week-end.



Jex7844 said:


> *By JP today:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It matches the renderings perfectly ---> HERE
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Interesting diagram: HERE
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:


----------



## Jex7844

*Montparnasse Tower's new lighting scheme...*

*7 DAYS TO GO!​*


----------



## LondonFox

B890bT said:


> that "pentagon" building is incredible,:applause: *I wish the MoD here in England could build such a building* but it would probably be built 5 years late and 3 times over budget:gaah:



They can, they did, it was finished in 2003.. it is called GCHQ and its in Cheltenham.. the British government just don't talk about it.

It is directly linked to the intelligence agencies of the USA, Canada, Australia and New Zealand.. (the 5 countries of the Echelon system) giving un equaled capabilities to invade any other countries privacy.


----------



## parcdesprinces

LondonFox said:


> giving un equaled capabilities to invade any other countries privacy.


Maybe, but at least France is militarily independent, and honestly I wouldn't like to be militarily ruled by one of our former colonies, like the Brits are ruled by the Yanks on this matter. 

(BTW, France has its own "echelon" system, or _Frenchelon_, based in Metropolitan France and in our numerous overseas territories around the world)


----------



## Matthieu

What were we talking about?


----------



## Clery

London_Lover said:


> After this, theres any project for Galeries Lafayette Montparnasse? Every time I pass by there I think it should be refurbished. The new lightning is truly cool


The whole Montparnasse mall should be rebuilt if you want my opinion. And I believe Galeries Lafayette should have its own dedicated building if the complex is rebuilt.


----------



## London_Lover

ouais, maintenant le lieu a l'air trop vieux et sal..


----------



## el palmesano

^^ great!


----------



## Jex7844

*Pics by Piéton*


----------



## London_Lover

:dance:
:grouphug: Ouiiiiiiiiiii !!!!!! :banana:


----------



## jonathaninATX

Paris is looking good.


----------



## hseugut

Très bien pour Montparnasse / Very good for Montparnasse


----------



## moustache

The shap of this tower is pretty good. Its the cladding the real problem.


----------



## LondonFox

Is that what all the fuss was about? some new blue lights... I thought it would be some kind of total mind blowing lighting scheme... oh well.


----------



## Gui

LondonFox said:


> Is that what all the fuss was about? some new blue lights... I thought it would be some kind of total mind blowing lighting scheme... oh well.


Well, there's no "fuss" about it. It's not headlining any newspaper, don't worry. 
Jex is just a bit over enthusiast sometimes, that's all. It's refreshing and positive, IMO.


----------



## dino2010

I don't like this lighting design ;/


----------



## Jex7844

I'm not 'just a bit over enthusiast' Gui, I just stated a fact according to those having witnessed the lighting scheme 'in the flesh'.

The above pics only show the blue contours of the tower, that's the static lighting, but this has nothing to do with the real lighting scheme as such, I mean the dynamic one. I wish we had an official video, would be so much more explicit...

The only thing we've got within reach are the 'old' very short videos:










(This one is accelerated 6 times!)​
The lighting scheme will evolve depending on seasons; days; night hours & events such as the 'Fête de la musique", the "Nuit Blanche"...



> *In Spring*: main colors blue & green
> *In Summer*: main colors blue & yellow
> *In autumn*: main colors yellow, red & white
> *In Winter*: main colors red, blue & white


----------



## LCIII

LondonFox said:


> Is that what all the fuss was about? some new blue lights... I thought it would be some kind of total mind blowing lighting scheme... oh well.


Haha I was thinking the exact same thing. Lights? Haha with a countdown I expected something bigger like a new tower breaking ground or something like that.


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

Indeed. A shamefull non event.


----------



## Jex7844

Ah ces gosses pourris-gâtés...Watch it live/in the flesh rather than moaning like spoiled kids.:tongue:


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## Clery

sgroutage said:


> With the lack of developments on this thread and in Paris in general i can understand why though!


Lack of developments in Paris? 4 highrise buildings currently under construction in La Défense, 2 towers taller than your shard getting their construction permit only 2 weeks ago... please stop trolling!

And last but not least, chances are stronger tonight than ever that a Greater Paris will finally be established before the end of the year 2012!!

You've heard it here first.


----------



## Jex7844

^^ + The 'Philharmonie de Paris'; the 'Canopée' (new Halles); the 'Fondation Louis Vuitton', the 'City View Hotel 4*' in La Défense, the 'French Pentagone'...shall we carry on?:lol:

@Rue Q & sgroutage: sorry guys but what did you expect...we're not in Shanghai here...I'm advising you to watch the lighting scheme in the flesh/to read my previous post before criticizing, & then if you don't like it, fair enough then & too bad for you.


----------



## brisavoine

I think they are just jealous. Notice how these comments always come from London forumers.


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## parcdesprinces

sgroutage said:


> London is a post industrial city, sporadic, unplanned, sprawling, chaotic. There are areas allover the city in a constant state of development and redevelopment.
> 
> Paris on the other hand is in many ways the opposite. Planned, ordered, serine. Developments are often frowned upon, debated and many get cancelled before they really get off the architects table.
> 
> London and Paris are kind of asymmetric opposites, similar in size, population, importance, but completely different in approach.


I totally agree with you on this.

That's why IMHO it's quite silly to say that one city is "better" or whatever than the other and vice versa, since they both are simply different. So, all in all it's a matter of personal taste (which is subjective), nothing more.
For example I enjoy both cities for what they are, as well as numerous other places around the world, so, I personally find idiotic and pointless all this comparisons, rankings etc, since every place has its own "soul/atmosphere" and to me this diversity must be preserved.


----------



## Clery

Some recent pictures of Paris Philarmonie
























































For those who don't remember here are some renderings:


----------



## Clery

Works for the new Defence HQ in Balard have already started!
A crane is already on site.


----------



## Clery

sgroutage said:


> That is exactly what i was eluding to. Despite what some think it wasnt 'trolling' or whatever. London is a post industrial city, sporadic, unplanned, sprawling, chaotic. There are areas allover the city in a constant state of development and redevelopment.
> 
> Paris on the other hand is in many ways the opposite. Planned, ordered, serine. Developments are often frowned upon, debated and many get cancelled before they really get off the architects table.


I don't want to sound rude but that's a very shallow description of Paris which proves you don't know much about the city.

Yes, Central Paris benefitted of a tight urban planning by the end of the 19th century, but that was at a time when the metro area counted only 2 million people. And that's about the last time it happened.

Since then, Paris has grown 6 times that size in population, the metro area hosts over 12 million people at last census. And that development has been excessively chaotic. Too chaotic if you would ask me.

So what happened in Paris and London in the last 10 years? Exactly the same dude... former industrial areas have been converted into business parks. For one East London development, there's a Plaine Saint-Denis development. The main difference isn't there, it's only a matter of perception.


----------



## Kriativus

Clery said:


> Some recent pictures of Paris Philarmonie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who don't remember here are some renderings:



Love the exterior. It seems quite dynamic. What's going to happen with Opera de Bastille? Doesn't both work in the same way?


----------



## Clery

Kriativus said:


> Love the exterior. It seems quite dynamic. What's going to happen with Opera de Bastille? Doesn't both work in the same way?


The philarmonie is only for concerts, up to a symphony orchestra (with about 100 musicians on stage). It won't have the facilities to host a full opera with all the stage set, actors and so on.

There's a strong demand anyway for classic music shows in Paris. If you mention operas, they aren't only performed in Bastille, they are also performed in Garnier, the Opéra Comique, the Châtelet, Théâtre des Champs-Elysées, the Opéra de Massy...

On the other side, Paris didn't have a really big philharmonic concert hall like the one currently built. We had salle Pleyel, salle Gaveau or cité de la Musique, but none are of the same size.


----------



## KiffKiff

I like this rendering "night & day" of Philharmonie de Paris :




























And the Louis Vuitton Museum in progress too :



















(Photos Milo92)

Render:


----------



## Clery

Clery said:


> On the other side, Paris didn't have a really big philharmonic concert hall like the one currently built. We had salle Pleyel, salle Gaveau or cité de la Musique, but none are of the same size.


Obviously I was wrong on this point. Salle Pleyel is a 3,000 seater, whereas the new Philharmonie currently under construction will only be a 2,400 seater (which is already rather big for a classic concert hall).


----------



## Clery

The lower level of the new Saint-Lazare mall (still under construction) is now open. We can now directly reach the metro hub from the train station mall.


----------



## Minato ku

> *SNCF inaugurates rebuilt Paris St Lazare station*
> 21 March 2012
> 
> GUILLAUME Pepy, president of French National Railways (SNCF), today marked the completion of 10 years of work when he inaugurated the rebuilt St Lazare station in Paris. With 1600 trains and 450,000 passengers a day, St Lazare is the second busiest station in France.
> The Euros 250m scheme was a public-private partnership between SNCF, which invested Euros 90m, and Klépierre which provided the remaining Euros 160m. Spie Batignolles was the main contractor for the work.
> 
> The project involved excavating 20m below the station, which continued to function throughout the work, to create three new levels beneath the existing two subterranean levels. One of the new levels provides a new interchange with the five metro lines and RER Line E which serve St Lazare. The other two are for car parking. The station also features a 200m-long glass-covered passenger circulation area. Below this there are two levels with 80 shops and restaurants.
> 
> St Lazare has been equipped with 300 passenger-information screens, and 21 escalators and lifts.


http://www.railjournal.com/newsflash/sncf-inaugurates-rebuilt-paris-st-lazare-station-1551.html




















































































Clery said:


> The lower level of the new Saint-Lazare mall (still under construction) is now open. We can now directly reach the metro hub from the train station mall.


In your post, it sound that the metro was not directly accessible from the train station before the work, in fact it was but in a very different way.
The station was more like a maze of dark corridors instead of a big and bright station passenger hall.

In 2008


----------



## Clery

^^ It looks very nice!

Is it fully refurbished yet or is it still at work?



Minato ku said:


> In your post, it sound that the metro was not directly accessible from the train station before the work, in fact it was but in a very different way.
> The station was more like a maze of dark corridors instead of a big and bright station passenger hall.


Yes, but the direct access was closed during construction works.


----------



## richifrance

Wouah Paris finally got itself a ''up to international standard" railway station! Finally, congrat Paris! Just a question, but I know this point is usually a crucial point in any public renewal in France, is there any toilets in the station? Are they modern free and clean? If someone often pass by there i would be interested to have the feedbacks! Indeed confort starts by such a basic thing. (that usually give out in any france's public places...)


----------



## Alvar Lavague

richifrance said:


> Wouah Paris finally got itself a ''up to international standard" railway station!


Gare de l'Est has gone through a similar renovation 5 years ago. :|


----------



## parcdesprinces

richifrance said:


> Wouah Paris finally got itself a ''up to international standard" railway station! Finally, congrat Paris!


I don't know what "international standard" means in terms of railway stations... But what I see, is the "unintentional" (?) irony in your post.. Because, you know, Paris is one the best connected cities by train, not to mention HSR, in terms of international services‎ ... 

Paris <--> Belgium, Luxembourg, Holland, Germany, Switzerland, Austria, Russia, Italy, Monaco, Britain, Spain, Portugal, Hungary, Romania, Turkey, Czech Rep.... etc etc


----------



## Minato ku

Gare de Lyon is currently under in renovation. (see post 3265)
Gare Austerlitz big renewal work began few month ago, a project even more impressive than St Lazare. (see post 3293 or 2686)
Gare Montparnasse renovation work is planned.


----------



## Axelferis

I think gare du nord makes the bad reputation of Paris since St pancras is opened :|


----------



## aclifford

parcdesprinces said:


> That's why IMHO it's quite silly to say that one city is "better" or whatever than the other and vice versa, since they both are simply different. So, all in all it's a matter of personal taste (which is subjective), nothing more.
> For example I enjoy both cities for what they are, as well as numerous other places around the world, so, I personally find idiotic and pointless all this comparisons, rankings etc, since every place has its own "soul/atmosphere" and to me this diversity must be preserved.


It's so refreshing to read an intelligent and reasonable comment on this forum. There's so much needless city bashing, which is mostly nationalism, statements and opinions that aren't really thought out. I wish everyone would take a similar view to you.


----------



## Axelferis

It comes from londoners bashers you know...


----------



## Clery

parcdesprinces said:


> I don't know what "international standard" means in terms of railway stations... But what I see, is the "unintentional" (?) irony in your post.. Because, you know, Paris is one the best connected cities by train, not to mention HSR, in terms of international services‎ ...
> 
> Paris <--> Belgium, Luxembourg, Holland, Germany, Switzerland, Austria, Russia, Italy, Monaco, Britain, Spain, Portugal, Hungary, Romania, Turkey, Czech Rep.... etc etc


I don't believe richifrance really thought about the quality of the connections as there's no doubt Paris is really well-servciced. I think he was talking about quality of the station facilities and equipments.


----------



## aclifford

Axelferis said:


> It comes from londoners bashers you know...


It comes from everyone actually


----------



## brisavoine

sgroutage said:


> No, not stupid at all! I have just returned from Paris and there is a noticeable lack of cranes on the skyline. In fact every time i visit Paris (every year) this is always the case.


You didn't pay proper attention then. Paris is a bigger city than London, so of course the cranes are more spread out than in London, but the Paris Crane Survey and the London Crane Survey show that there are actually more cranes in Paris than in London.


----------



## Axelferis

Cranes are just awful for a nice city like Paris :troll:
Forgive us to not destroy the panorama of our beloved "ville Lumières"


----------



## brisavoine

Awful or not, there are more cranes in the sky of Paris than in the sky of London. In fact Paris probably has the most cranes in its sky in the European Union.

This map shows the office developments with a floor space bigger than 5,000 m² which were either refurbished (light blue; in Paris "refurbishment" means an almost entire reconstruction of the building, with only the Haussmannian façades on the street left standing) or newly built (dark blue) between 1998 and 2004.










It's no wonder that Paris has the most office space in Europe:









And the highest office take-up:









These things of course require lots of cranes, whether our English troll here chooses to ignore them or not when he visits Paris.


----------



## Feanaro

Thanks you Brisavoine for these informations. 

Do you have informations or pictures on Luc Besson project (its Cité du Cinema)?


----------



## KiffKiff

Feanaro said:


> Thanks you Brisavoine for these informations.
> 
> Do you have informations or pictures on Luc Besson project (its Cité du Cinema)?







































Inauguration : May 2012

http://www.lexpress.fr/culture/cinema/la-cite-du-cinema-de-luc-besson-inauguree-en-mai_1058977.html


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Great news for la Cité du Cinema! Luc Besson has done a great job with the recent blockbusters coming out of EuropaCorp :cheers:


----------



## Axelferis

This project is great :cheers:

When we'll know for the big mall "cité europa" in gonesse?


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

brisavoine said:


> Paris is a bigger city than London


Metro Area Population:
London Metro Area Population 13,700,000
Paris Metro Area 11,200,000

City Limit Population:
London 7,500,000
Paris 2,200,000

In fact, of the 8 different definitions of what constitutes the size of a city, London comes out as being bigger than Paris in 6 of them...population density is the only area in which Paris ranks higher than London on a consistent basis.

So the award for 'fail fact of the day' goes to you.


----------



## tikiturf

OMG, you guys are so annoying with your stats, rankings etc.... hno: Paris and London are almost the same in size and population, and nobody cares about the number of cranes in the city.


----------



## brisavoine

sgroutage said:


> i noticed you used a diagram that includes all of Ile de France region. This is a bit like extending Greater London to include some of the home counties. Not really a like for like comparison.


The map I posted covers exactly the same territory as Greater London.


----------



## brisavoine

DeFiBkIlLeR said:


> Metro Area Population:
> London Metro Area Population 13,700,000
> Paris Metro Area 11,200,000
> 
> City Limit Population:
> London 7,500,000
> Paris 2,200,000


:|


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

brisavoine said:


> :|


You can post ':|' as much as you want, but the facts are out there on numerous sites, using Eurostat data, UN data and various economic survey data, and they all show London to be bigger than Paris in the vast majority of definitions.

So unless you are saying that you are correct and all the experts are wrong...in which case,:|..right back at you.


----------



## brisavoine

tikiturf said:


> and nobody cares about the number of cranes in the city.


Apparently some people do. :lol:

Time to debunk again that old canard 'no cranes in Paris'. Here are some of the cranes in the sky of Paris, for the English visitors who apparently don't open their eyes when they come to the City of Light. 



















(these two ones are actually my own pictures, taken from the train :bowtie


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## Gaeth

I was expecting to see parisian projects by clicking on this thread I made a big mistake ... :sleepy:


----------



## brisavoine

And soon, the tallest cranes in Europe. :naughty:


----------



## brisavoine

sgroutage said:


> You have even included Forêt de Marly in your diagram above. Clearly not in Paris!


This is not "my diagram". This is actually a map of office developments in Paris created by the Paris Chamber of Commerce. I think they know a bit more about Paris than you.


----------



## Cyril

yeah it is a **** size contest..Paris clearly has the shorter one..so what? who cares?
Back to topic please or :lock: will strike.


----------



## Clery

DeFiBkIlLeR said:


> You can post ':|' as much as you want, but the facts are out there on numerous sites, using Eurostat data, UN data and various economic survey data, and they all show London to be bigger than Paris in the vast majority of definitions.
> 
> So unless you are saying that you are correct and all the experts are wrong...in which case,:|..right back at you.


Actually no... The UN world urbanization prospects put Paris ahead of London, as well as the OECD:
List of metropolitan areas in Europe (Wikipedia)

The problem in that discussion is that the UK office for national statistics doesn't publish any metropolitan area statistics, so we have no official figure for its actual size.

On the other hand, we do have statistics for both cities regarding urban areas, and Paris is officially bigger than London in that regard:

London urban area: 8,278,251 (2001)
List of urban areas in the United Kingdom (ONS)

Paris: 10,142,983 (2006)
Major unités urbaines in France (INSEE)


Cities work differently anyway. Paris is denser both in its central area and its suburban area. However, Paris is located in a low density region, whereas London surrounding countryside is a lot more populated. This doesn't necessarily mean its metropolitan area is larger though, as all those surrounding towns around London can have their own metropolitan areas by themselves.

I don't want to sound pushy, but I do have problems to consider how London could "feel" bigger. London is less dense, it has a smaller city center, its main avenues are narrower, the average building height is lower in the center. I guess it's all a matter of perception, but unless one considers Paris ends at the peripherique, I can't see how it could be "feeling smaller" than London.


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## Sacré Coeur

brisavoine said:


> You didn't pay proper attention then. Paris is a bigger city than London, so of course the cranes are more spread out than in London, but the Paris Crane Survey and the London Crane Survey show that there are actually more cranes in Paris than in London.


Having said that, it seems quite obvious that the number of cranes in central Paris (the 11 central arrondissements = historical heart of Paris) is much lower than the number of cranes in central London (city + westminster).

There is only one big project currently under construction in central Paris. Not much is changing here unlike central London. You cannot deny the obvious.

But let's go back to topic : PARIS


----------



## brisavoine

But the city is not limited to the 11 central arrondissements. That's precisely the point. Tourists tend to visit only those arrondissements, so they don't have a true vision of Paris. In the case of the English forumer above, however, given that he's a member here and cannot not know the many projects and developments outside the 11 central arrondissements, I'd tend to think it's more trolling than real ignorance.


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

^^:madwife:

A new school by Feichtinger and an office development by Wilmotte in Nanterre, west Paris.










http://www.archdaily.com/218772/school-center-lucie-aubrac-dietmar-feichtinger-architectes/


----------



## Langur

Clery said:


> Actually no... The UN world urbanization prospects put Paris ahead of London, as well as the OECD:
> List of metropolitan areas in Europe (Wikipedia)
> 
> The problem in that discussion is that the UK office for national statistics doesn't publish any metropolitan area statistics, so we have no official figure for its actual size.
> 
> On the other hand, we do have statistics for both cities regarding urban areas, and Paris is officially bigger than London in that regard:
> 
> London urban area: 8,278,251 (2001)
> List of urban areas in the United Kingdom (ONS)
> 
> Paris: 10,142,983 (2006)
> Major unités urbaines in France (INSEE)
> 
> 
> Cities work differently anyway. Paris is denser both in its central area and its suburban area. However, Paris is located in a low density region, whereas London surrounding countryside is a lot more populated. This doesn't necessarily mean its metropolitan area is larger though, as all those surrounding towns around London can have their own metropolitan areas by themselves.
> 
> I don't want to sound pushy, but I do have problems to consider how London could "feel" bigger. London is less dense, it has a smaller city center, its main avenues are narrower, the average building height is lower in the center. I guess it's all a matter of perception, but unless one considers Paris ends at the peripherique, I can't see how it could be "feeling smaller" than London.


I disagree with this. London's metro region is described by the Greater London Authority as being 18 million, and that was at the 2001 census!! That region includes much of SE England, including places beyond the continuous urban sprawl, but does that matter when London/SE England is connected by the most extensive network of urban and commuter rail in the world? (Possible exception of Tokyo.)

I also think London feels bigger when out there on the streets. Central London is denser than Paris. There are hundreds of buildings of 10 storeys+ in central London, from the bulkier Victorian and Edwardian buildings, to 60s concrete slabs, to contemporary. Central Paris has barely a handful of buildings of that height, even on its largest and grandest avenues. There's also far less commercial space in central Paris. The City of London is easily the densest urban district in Europe (and I'm talking here of urban density, not residential density), and the West End has a greater density of offices, shops, entertainment, pedestrians, etc, than any part of Paris. In general Paris feels less busy and slower.

I disagree that the area of central Paris is larger by area, too. Look on any map and measure the area from east/west and north/south that's needed to cover the major landmarks. It's about the same for both cities. I agree that Paris retains a consistent density over a larger area beyond the centre, but I don't really consider areas like the 15th, for instance, to be central Paris any more, let alone anywhere beyond the Peripherique.

Paris also feels stagnated next to London. I recently returned to Paris after a long absence (I used to go there very frequently). I spent three days walking all over the central Paris, revisiting all my old haunts. Almost nothing had changed. By contrast central London is is a constant state of flux: new shops, restaurants, bars, hotels, buildngs, everything!! That feeling of constant flux, busier street life, along with the the greater density/volume of commercial space, is why London always feels more "big city" than Paris.


----------



## Sacré Coeur

Shut up you troll and go back to the topic.


----------



## Clery

^^Langur, you're mixing up different concepts. The 18 million figure was based on an unofficial estimate of London "combined statistical area" (CSA). The US concept of CSA is about grouping together several metropolitan areas which do share some connections between each others.

That figure doesn't come from the British Office of National Statistics though. It's only an estimate. However, even if we don't have any official figure, there are strong chances that London CSA (South East England) is indeed larger than Paris CSA (Paris basin). Paris CSA has been calculated by INSEE around 16 million people if I remember correctly. That comes from the fact South East England is a lot more populated than the Paris basin.

I won't answer to the rest of your post as all you're stating is highly subjective and you're free to think whatever you want. I would just say that I highly doubt the 20th arrondissement was part of your visit.


----------



## Clery

Rue Quincampoix said:


> ^^:madwife:
> 
> A new school by Feichtinger and an office development by Wilmotte in Nanterre, west Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.archdaily.com/218772/school-center-lucie-aubrac-dietmar-feichtinger-architectes/


That's an interesting development I wasn't aware of Rue Quincampoix. kay:


Where is it located exactly?


----------



## brisavoine

In fact that 18 million figure came from a propaganda leaflet by the Greater London Authority in the days of booster-in-chief Ken Livingstone. In fact they didn't go as far as claiming that London had a metropolitan area of 18 million people (that would have sounded too ridiculous), so they simply stated that London was at the center of a "metropolitan region" (vague term never defined) of 18 million people (a "metropolitan region" which went as far as including the Isle fo Wight :nuts. Of course some forumers jumped on that propaganda leaflet and used it to claim that London had a metropolitan area of 18 million people (conveniently forgetting that the Greater London Authority had talked of a "metropolitan region", not a "metropolitan area").


----------



## brisavoine

By the way, I've recently discovered a very authentic youngish Taiwanese restaurant in the heart of Paris' central business district that certainly didn't exist a few years ago, and which is way more authentic than anything I've ever seen in London in terms of younger Chinese trends.


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## Langur

brisavoine said:


> In fact that 18 million figure came from a propaganda leaflet by the Greater London Authority in the days of booster-in-chief Ken Livingstone. In fact they didn't go as far as claiming that London had a metropolitan area of 18 million people (that would have sounded too ridiculous), so they simply stated that London was at the center of a "metropolitan region" (vague term never defined) of 18 million people (a "metropolitan region" which went as far as including the Isle fo Wight :nuts. Of course some forumers jumped on that propaganda leaflet and used it to claim that London had a metropolitan area of 18 million people (conveniently forgetting that the Greater London Authority had talked of a "metropolitan region", not a "metropolitan area").


There's no difference in meaning between and "area" or "region" in this context, and one doesn't need to extend London's to include the Isle of Wight to get a figure of 18 million. 


brisavoine said:


> By the way, I've recently discovered a very authentic youngish Taiwanese restaurant in the heart of Paris' central business district that certainly didn't exist a few years ago, and which is way more authentic than anything I've ever seen in London in terms of younger Chinese trends.


How ridiculous. I used to have a Taiwanese girlfriend and now I have a Chinese fiance. They both found Paris's Asian food awful. I've also travelled to both countries (to China lots of times), and speak/read/write some level of Mandarin. London has vastly more authentic Chinese restaurants than Paris, from Michelin starred glamour down to humble baozi street stalls. In terms of "young Chinese trends", bear in mind that London has more Chinese students than any city in the world outside Asia. Paris's Asian food offering is mainly comprised of god-awful places with hoardings like... "Traiteur Specialites Thailandais, Vietnamien, Chinois" etc. Those places are crap. They can't even decide what kind of Asian cuisine they serve.


----------



## Clery

sgroutage said:


> What about Eurostat?
> 
> European Union harmonised stats
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larger_Urban_Zones#List_of_LUZs_by_population
> 
> Albeit taken from Wiki..


Yes, the LUZ is rather approximative but that's probably as good as Eurostat could go. Remember that Eurostat doesn't make its own stats, it only treats stats from national statistics offices. As such, Eurostat faces the same problem as everyone, which is that the British ONS doesn't publish anything regarding British metro areas.

It's been a long time I haven't focused on LUZ but in my memory it's very approximative. For instance, the figure for Paris LUZ is the the one of Ile-de-France region, whereas Paris metro area is physically different from it in real.

But I guess it gives a good general idea, which is probably the most important after all.


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## Clery

sgroutage said:


> ?? Losing the plot dude.
> 
> Are you now claiming there is a greater Asian influence in Paris?
> 
> Delusional


I don't know well enough Asian restaurants in both cities to tell you where are the best places to eat, however, be careful not to under-estimate what you don't know.

The Asian communities in Paris are very big, and some of them are in the city since a very long time. These communities are also very integrated in the economical system of Paris. We're not simply talking about typical fast food restaurants here, we talk about large-scale manufacture. We usually talk about the chinatowns : the oldest in the 3rd arrondissement (Wenzhou community), the South-East Asian in the 13th arrondissement, the Han mandarin Chinese in Belleville, the suburban one in Lognes, but there's also a huge industrial boost in places such as Aubervilliers or Pantin.

But anyway, there's also more than London and Paris in Europe. We have a big chance in Europe which is that our cities host large communities coming from all countries in the world. It's great London and Paris are multi-cultural but so are Berlin, Madrid, Milan, Brussels or Amsterdam. This should be one of our strength in the world for this 21st century.


----------



## brisavoine

sgroutage said:


> Are you now claiming there is a greater Asian influence in Paris?


Greater South Asian influence in London, but greater Eastern Asian influence in Paris, definitely. The Eastern Asian community in Paris is the largest in Europe, due to the numerous Indochinese immigrants, and now mainland Chinese immigrants.


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## NvkR

> why London always feels more "big city" than Paris.


What? Get off the the 'high streets' and see if London always feel more 'big city' than Paris. I have been living in London for more than a year now and I can tell you that London does not have that big city feel everywhere. I live in Waterloo, which is pretty much Central London, 5 minutes away from Big Ben and the London Eye, and I can guarantee that my street is like one of a village. To be completely honest, I think this whole Paris vs London debate is stupid, because the truth is that I really like that village feeling of London. The fact you can find calm streets filled with 2 storey high buildings in the heart of the city. But please, don't say that London is denser than Paris, because it is not. London is not dense at all. Ok, there are tall towers here and there, but the vast majority of this city consists of low rise buildings. 

AWESOME! you have a girlfriend from Asia!! So what? How is that relevant? The asians living in Paris are not the same as the one living in London. I know people from both communities and I know for a fact that the asians living in Paris come from South Asia rather than China. But I mean, who cares what city has the most asians to be honest.... London and Paris are both big metropolitan areas and both have big asian communities. Does it really matter if one city or the other have a couple of hundred more asians than the other? Asian "traiteurs" are not good enough for you?? Soho restaurants aren't any better mate, c'mon.... Paris has awesome asian restaurants, but like everything good in Paris, they are underground and not known from the entire tourist population. Langur! Trust me, next time you go to Paris, go to "Thaisil" restaurant, adresse: 3 rue du Nil. If you don't like the food there, then you are nothing else than a hater 

I don't like this debate, but it keeps coming back on SCC and it's annoying. So I feel forced to say this (I have to defend Paris over London): 
I love London, but who can deny that London has lost it's charm? I feel like London has lost its identity, it is completely disconnected from the rest of the UK. I'm sorry to say that, but it doesn't really have an English culture anymore, it's kind of like the US (and I am american). I have been living here for more than a year and I can't seem to find the English or UK culture here. Everyone I meet is from elsewhere... It doesn't feel like the authentic "London" anymore. Whereas, I feel like Paris will never looses it's identity. It is truely a unique city.

Plus, just wait two years or so, when the London Olympics will be done (And trust me, you will be glad it's done because they are not going to be outstanding Olympics). The Paris metropolitan area will be full of new towers. Just take a look at what's happening now. You may want to deny it, but there are already more than three tall towers U/C in La Defense + Philarmonie, French Pentagone, Fondation Vuitton, New Halles, Beaugrenelle ( which are HUUUUUGE constructions) + so many other projects (French forumers rarely post the updates on the international forum and it's a shame)... all U/C. You will see, in a couple of years when Hermitage Plaza will dominate the skyline of La Defense, and the entire DENSE Paris metropolitan area, you will probably stop commenting on this thread. Because I don't find a couple of London towers sticking out of the forest that impressive to be honest... London is SO overrated today. And Paris, weirdly, is overrated but underrated in a lot of ways... It's a shame.

Look, London is a good city. But it is far from being the best city in the world. So please stop trolling in this thread because you will get bashed by other forumers for this. And not necessarily by proud french forumers but by other international forumers who love Paris and can't seem to fall in love with London.


----------



## LCIII

brisavoine said:


> I think they are just jealous. Notice how these comments always come from London forumers.


I'm not from London...


----------



## Kriativus

Cyril said:


> The exhibition venue in Porte de Versailles will gradually be too small..and another place will have to be found out of Paris city to replace it. I have the feeling that the current location will become a high-rise area and that the remaining halls next to Tour Triangle will be demolished to build skyscrapers...Time will tell.
> 
> 2 large rendered pictures :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c) Herzog & De Meron / Archdaily



Now that's I call rubbish! Almost at the same level as London Torch Tower. 
Will it be ever built? Jesus, say no, please.

Paris has everything to lose if this non sense tower get built. The shape is awful, the cladding is awful and the surrounding is awful either. 

Sorry, but I see nothing worth liking.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Kriativus said:


> Will it be ever built? Jesus, say no, please.


I personally hope it won't get built as well, because I agree with you, indeed this "thing" is ugly as hell IMHO, and poorly located since I highly doubt that several other towers will ever be built next to it in the future.


----------



## erbse

*People, stop the unrelated London-Paris beef and general talk about statistics and other crap. We have skybars for such purposes. If someone continues, there will be sanctions such as brigs and bans. Cordial thanks for your attention.

Back to the projects, pals!*


----------



## Jex7844

^^At last...that '**** contest' made me so sick...:badnews:

ps: the Via Verde building in Nanterre is a pretty good one imo...


----------



## yabbes

Nice info from the St Lazare updates, never saw it finished, only the construction sites.


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## Clery

Kriativus said:


> Paris has everything to lose if this non sense tower get built. The shape is awful, the cladding is awful and the surrounding is awful either.
> 
> Sorry, but I see nothing worth liking.


Yes I agree Triangle is mislocated. There's no purpose in building offices at this place. The project was initially thought as a Hotel which was at least making sense in the middle of an exhibition centre, but it's obviously no longer the case.

For offices in the area, we have highrise buildings in Issy-Val de Seine and Montparnasse. Any of both would make a lot more sense than Porte de Versailles.


----------



## Minato ku

Beaugrenelle mall (15th arrondissement).


----------



## hseugut

Could we have a decent render of Baugrenelle commercial center ?


----------



## Axelferis

and more of st lazare?

i don't know where are the locations of those stores exactly in the station


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ :|


----------



## Feanaro

> *Carpe Diem Tower​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *D2 Tower​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Majunga Tower*


Forum Francophone


----------



## KiffKiff

hseugut said:


> Could we have a decent render of Baugrenelle commercial center ?


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Oh gosh... I don't know which company made those renderings.. but, honestly, I find them fugly (to say the least) ... 

(and they are far from being 'realistic' IMHO)


----------



## Axelferis

beaugrenelle commercial is very good 
aprciate the skywalk and hope a terrace for shot the eiffel tower!date of End of works?


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ I personally don't know about the completion date, but be sure that the 'redevelopment' will look much better than the kids drawings above.


----------



## Indy G

And the new cladd of Eqho Tower La Défense


----------



## Jex7844

I'm so sick & tired of those spoiled kids...no, Triangle is not fugly, on the contrary, it will be a great addition to that horrendous area. Triangle definitely is a promising landmark, only nimbies think it's an eyesore, how strange...

Regarding the Beaugrenelle renderings, they look really nice to me! So, stop moaning all the time for god's sake...:bash:


----------



## parcdesprinces

Jex7844 said:


> I'm so sick & tired of those spoiled kids...no, Triangle is not fugly, on the contrary, it will be a great addition to that horrendous area. Triangle definitely is a promising landmark, only nimbies think it's an eyesore, how strange...
> 
> Regarding the Beaugrenelle renderings, they look really nice to me! So, stop moaning all the time for god's sake...:bash:


??????

Didn't know that I had to looooooove all the projects planned in my city, and I didn't know either that _Jex-the-yes-man_'s personal opinion is and must be a universal truth...
Silly, silly me ! :wallbash:

Oh, and perhaps the Beaugrenelle renderings look nice to you, but they nevertheless look cheap to me (not the project itself ). 

(et des rendus, il a fallu que j'en présente au cours de mes études d'archi., crois moi ! donc...mon avis n'est certes pas universel comme le tien, mais tout de même permets-moi de voir les défauts sur certaines choses comme par exemple ces rendus.. sachant qu'en plus en général je suis plutôt "bon public" ... mais là désolé je ne les aime pas.. aussi simple que ça... enfin si on a encore le droit de donner son opinion et sans se faire insulter de préférence ou se faire traiter de "nimby"... bref...)


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## Indy G

^^


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## Indy G

I don't know best but I'm a little bit tired of all the critics send for each french project here.
I Don't see a lot of french people trolling the _London projects & construction_, so I would like to see the same thing here, that's all.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Indy G said:


> ^^
> Still much better (for the cladd) than the poor looking shard (cladd of the shard only nice with sun, what an idee to build it in London...).


You should ban yourself for such a trolling post !


----------



## Indy G

^^


----------



## aclifford

sgroutage said:


> Awful building, looks like it is from the 1980s, there are some terrible buildings in La Defense, the best designs don't seem to get built!
> 
> Hermitage Towers will be a good addition but may make the area look a little unbalanced.


Why post a negative comment like that in another city's thread? Were you intentionally trying to be rude?


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## Indy G

New (small) renovation in La Defense : 
*Tour Blanche* (ex-Chartis, 99 meters).

Today :










In a near future :










@ sgroutage : ok ok, that was just to prevent all the problems we had yesterday on this thread, no problem


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## Indy G

^^


----------



## Indy G

sgroutage said:


> I would genuinely appreciate a summary of which developments in La Defense are taking place and which are on hold or cancelled.


It's only in french right now but better than nothing :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1252873


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## aclifford

sgroutage said:


> No, why do you seriously like this development? I was just expressing an opinion.
> 
> Am i not allowed to?
> 
> I am critical of poor developments anywhere.
> 
> Do you like this development?
> 
> Personally i don't think it is up to the standards of other developments proposed in La Defense, such as Phare and Hermitage.
> 
> That's all. Do you disagree?
> 
> Sorry you think i'm trolling, i'm not.
> 
> PS I do love Paris, and visit every year.


It's fine to have an opinion, but if you don't have anything nice to say you should maybe hold back on expressing it. 

With regards to the Eqho Tower re-clad, i much prefer it to the previous grey cladding. In fact Le Defense is looking better and better with the reclads and it's gonna be an incredible district with all the new towers such as D2, Carpe Diem, and (hopefully) Phare.


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## aclifford

sgroutage said:


> So opinions can be expressed, but only if they are positive?
> 
> Hmm, there is a term for that.


I'm not going to engage in a discussion with a troll. Tata


----------



## brisavoine

sgroutage said:


> There are plenty of posts on the London thread from French members. I didn't know the Paris thread was exclusive to French citizens only?
> 
> You noticed how I said Hermitage Towers will be a good addition. Is this trolling?
> 
> Rather than getting over emotional, why not agree or disagree with my post and write something useful. For example, do you really like that yellow cladding? In my opinion (just an opinion) i really don't like it, and i think the tower is a bad addition. I'm sorry if you don't like my opinion, but that is all it is.
> 
> Comparisons with the Shard are a little silly!


Be careful, the mods will have you!

You dont seem to want to let it go!


----------



## tikiturf

An admin should delete all the useless messages, like erbse did before...


----------



## cloud32

sgroutage said:


> Awful building, looks like it is from the 1980s


It was built in the 80s was it not? Infact, on edit, it was origionally built in 1988!
I have to agree though, i dont see the reclad as a good thing, they may as well have left it how it was... :bash:


----------



## Indy G

^^


----------



## eklips

Minato ku said:


> The other side of the station did also change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we can guess that a new building will be built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was quite a shame to have huge industrial land with little detached house near a big station like Massy-Palaiseau.
> I will just complain about the lack of retail.


Yeah but these changes are a bit older. I remember taking some photos of the area in 2005 for SSC, lots of these appartment buildings on the other side (the one that shows in your photo) were already there.


----------



## kony

Quincampoix i live in st denis and i think this tent like cover is temporary...i think it s to protect a building under renovation.

But i may be wrong


----------



## Axelferis

hey Paris seems to be a world class business gateway on this ad kay:


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ +1...and it sure is


----------



## Clery

^^ Their website is poor though:
http://www.greater-paris-investment-agency.com/

Obviously it's a small agency funded by corporate businness. In a way, it's kind of amazing that it is such a small agency doing it rather than the municipality of Paris or the region. Well, whatever.


----------



## Indy G

Some pictures of the new mall of Gare Saint-Lazare :


----------



## Sacré Coeur

Minato ku said:


> The other side of the station did also change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we can guess that a new building will be built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was quite a shame to have huge industrial land with little detached house near a big station like Massy-Palaiseau.
> I will just complain about the lack of retail.


Yes, that's a shame... I don't know why in such a massive development, there is hardly no retail space... hno:

But anyway, that's a big improvement for Massy. I don't recognize it at all with all these new buildings and train station. :cheers:


----------



## Axelferis

very good job done for st lazare.
This the future of modelling traditionnal ancient railways station in France kay:


----------



## Jex7844

*ARENA 92 stadium likely to be heavily delayed!*










Those fucking & damned nimbies being part of the _Acri-Liberté_ association appealed for the second time. The first appeal dates from october (refering to the P.L.U./Plan Local d'Urbanisme), the second one now attacking the _Permis de Construire _.

This procedure is very bad news as it could delay the Arena 92's construction for a couple of years minimum...:guns1: Most importantly, it could jeopardize the stadium's delivery for the Handball World Championship in 2017.​
http://www.defense-92.fr/lesnewsdeladefense.html


PS: I really hate those miserable nimbies. Excuse my french but if they read us, I just wanna say to them :'Messieurs dames, je vous pisse à la raie...'. Voilà, c'est dit.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

I gotta say the Parisian Nimbies are fucking annoying. I don't think that there is one single project in Paris that they haven't tried to **** up hno:

LV Foundation building, Philharmonie, Hermitage, Phare :bash:


----------



## Cyril

*Triangle project*

New renders inside this video:
























> Source: http://www.urbanews.fr/2012/04/06/20120-oui-au-triangle-parisien/


----------



## Axelferis

Arena 92 was too good to not be delayed :|

I was surprised everything goes well in this project.


----------



## tikiturf

Because it's not tall :colgate:


----------



## Axelferis

result is the same :|

Triangle is ugly but i prefer to dare this sort of project than do nothing.


----------



## Jex7844

^^Ugliness & beauty are subjective notions Axelferis...you find it 'ugly', I personally think it's gorgeous, you see...:lol:


----------



## Axelferis

ugly is not th right word i recognize.

It is 'brut'


----------



## Cyril

I showed renders to people I know (friends and relatives) who are usually averse to any tower projects in France and I must confess that most of them do like what they see :yes: Their main concern is about the alleged transparency of the building though. So is mine.


----------



## Axelferis

anyway a potential winner in 'best view of paris' contest


----------



## Feanaro

Indy G said:


> Some pictures of the new mall of Gare Saint-Lazare :


The restoration is so beautiful with this red!


----------



## KiffKiff

Yes, the new mall of Saint Lazare is really nice.


----------



## Clery

Jex7844 said:


> This new terminal marks the beginning of an important renovation phase of both Aiports (CDG & Orly). This operation will cost 2,4 billion € and will last 5 years.[/CENTER]


Is this the building in real or a rendering? I haven't been in CDG airport since last autumn.


----------



## Jex7844

*Let's save ARENA 92!!!*

A forumer (B.Vogel) has created today a petition to back & save the beautiful ARENA 92 project.

Please sign it & spread the word around you!!!

*SIGN HERE*

Reminder:


----------



## Clery

Real estate project in the heart of Paris, in the new "eco-quartier" of Batignolles.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Jex7844 said:


> Please sign it & spread the word around you!!!


Done & done ! :cheers:


----------



## KiffKiff

Indy G said:


> *Luc Besson's City of cinema is completed*
> 
> La Cite du Cinema (The City of Cinema) is a huge complex on the northern fringe of the capital will gather together film sets, editing and light studios, post-production faciltities, offices, theatres, and even a film school.
> 
> Link (in French) :
> http://www.businessimmo.com/contents/19756/la-cite-du-cinema-livree-a-luc-besson-groupe-vinci


It's really great, for Paris and for the french cinema too. We needed a huge complex like this. :cheers:

Inauguration for the Cannes Film Festival.


----------



## Feanaro

Indy G said:


> *Luc Besson's City of cinema is completed*
> 
> La Cite du Cinema (The City of Cinema) is a huge complex on the northern fringe of the capital will gather together film sets, editing and light studios, post-production faciltities, offices, theatres, and even a film school.
> 
> Link (in French) :
> http://www.businessimmo.com/contents/19756/la-cite-du-cinema-livree-a-luc-besson-groupe-vinci


Great news for the french cinema.


----------



## Indy G

^^
Yes with (or course) the projet of the US studios Raleigh in Toulouse (second in size in Europe), France is definitively the leader of European cinema industry.


----------



## LondonFox

Indy G said:


> ^^
> Yes with (or course) the projet of the US studios Raleigh in Toulouse (second in size in Europe), *France is definitively the leader of European cinema industry*.




Great news for the French film industry, but this ^^ is a very bold statement... and one that I don't particularly agree with.


----------



## Axelferis

And why?
i guess you'll announce us that a bigger place exist near London? :|


----------



## bnmaddict

^^ Pinewood studios? Where they shot plenty of american movies, or pseudo-British ones like James Bond movies.

But Indy G's statement was about the French Movie industry being leader in Europe, not about who has the biggest studios.


----------



## B890bT

bnmaddict said:


> ^^ Pinewood studios? Where they shot plenty of american movies, or pseudo-British ones like James Bond movies.
> 
> But Indy G's statement was about the French Movie industry being leader in Europe, not about who has the biggest studios.


I dont know anything about cinema so I cant really offer an opinion, would be interesting to see some statistics though.


----------



## bnmaddict

B890bT said:


> I dont know anything about cinema so I cant really offer an opinion, would be interesting to see some statistics though.


Yep, it's difficult to find this kind of statistics. There are plenty of big US/UK coproductions shot in UK, but they are all mainly produced by big american studios (MGM, Universal, Paramount, etc...). Who would consider "The Dark Knight" or "X-Men" 100% British movies for instance?

On the other hand, Europa Corp is a 100% French film company, probably the biggest european one, but producing mainly (crappy) hollywood style movies in foreign countries... :lol:

Most talented British movie-makers need to move to the US for recognition though, and there's a huge amount of them among the best directors (Nolan, the Scott brothers, Boyle, etc...).


----------



## Jex7844

Clery said:


> Is this the building in real or a rendering? I haven't been in CDG airport since last autumn.


That's a real picture! So is the one below:


























This building called 'Liaison AC' was opened on 28 March but was inaugurated on 11 april 2012. It's gorgeous, isn't it?


----------



## Indy G

In Europe, according to this site, the biggest studios are not in UK (or France) but in Budapest :



> Raleigh studios est le plus important opérateur de studio indépendant des États-Unis où il compte déjà six studios. Il devrait s'implanter sur 45 hectares de bâtiments au sein de la base militaire désaffectée depuis 2010. *Le studio de Toulouse serait donc le deuxième studio Européen après celui de Budapest en Hongrie*.


http://www.soyoutv.com/cinema/articles/raleigh-studios/hollywood-s-installe-a-toulouse-26506.html


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

bnmaddict said:


> Yep, it's difficult to find this kind of statistics. There are plenty of big US/UK coproductions shot in UK, but they are all mainly produced by big american studios (MGM, Universal, Paramount, etc...). Who would consider "The Dark Knight" or "X-Men" 100% British movies for instance?
> 
> On the other hand, Europa Corp is a 100% French film company, probably the biggest european one, but producing mainly (crappy) hollywood style movies in foreign countries... :lol:
> 
> Most talented British movie-makers need to move to the US for recognition though, and there's a huge amount of them among the best directors (Nolan, the Scott brothers, Boyle, etc...).


There is a very clear definition of what constitutes a British movie, if the makers claim UK Tax relief, which means a certain percentage of the films budget is spent on UK based talent, it's a British movie.

The problem are French film industry snobs, who refuse to differentiate between the UK and US film industry, simply because of the language factor.


----------



## bnmaddict

Indy G said:


> In Europe, according to this site, the biggest studios are not in UK (or France) but in Budapest :
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.soyoutv.com/cinema/articles/raleigh-studios/hollywood-s-installe-a-toulouse-26506.html


I think they meant it will be Raleigh's second european studios, after the ones they opened in Budapest...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Indy G said:


> In Europe, according to this site, the biggest studios are not in UK (or France) but in Budapest :
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.soyoutv.com/cinema/articles/raleigh-studios/hollywood-s-installe-a-toulouse-26506.html


I actually read an article about the Toulouse studios a couple of days ago. Great news for the city and good thing that it has the government's backing. It will help the city diversify its economy :cheers:


----------



## Clery

Jex7844 said:


> That's a real picture! So is the one below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This building called 'Liaison AC' was opened on 28 March but was inaugurated on 11 april 2012. It's gorgeous, isn't it?


Okay so according to what I've just read about the building, it offers all the things which were lacking at CDG airport:

better organized border control on the first level (easier and faster)
a brand new duty free mall mainly dedicated to luxury products on the second level
brand new business class lounges for foreign companies on the third level

That's great news. CDG is really moving forward. Now they need to do the same for 2B and 2D terminals + a reshape of T1. I think the bad reputation of CDG is mainly due to T1, which is now only a tiny part of the airport (but mostly used by foreigners).

I couldn't find any real pictures of the inside of liaison AC (only renderings).


----------



## Axelferis

they surely think about the same link between B & D

In 2009 i used 2D to go to barcelona it was a shame!
No toilets inside the waiting zone.We had to go out the waitnig zone for toilets and after redone the security check in! hno:

You understand easily why we used to have the worst airport in surveys


----------



## KiffKiff

LondonFox said:


> I don't particularly agree with.





> With 206.5 million tickets sold in 2010 and 215.6 million in 2011, France is the third largest film market in the world in terms of admissions, after the United States and India. It is the most successful film industry in Europe, with a record breaking 261 films produced and released in 2010. France is also one of the few countries where non-American productions have the biggest share: American films only represented 47.7% of total admissions in 2010. This is largely due to the commercial strength of domestic productions, which accounted for 40% of admissions in 2011 (35.7% in 2010; 45.4% in 2008). Also, the French film industry is closer to being entirely self-sufficient than any other country in Europe, recovering around 80-90% of costs from revenues generated in the domestic market alone.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinema_of_France

Voila voila


----------



## parcdesprinces

LondonFox said:


> this is a very bold statement... and one that I don't particularly agree with.


et:

Of course you disagree.... since all this is about a thing called "culture"... and not about a silly Landan/Brits über alles stuff...


Anyway...


----------



## hseugut

bien dit


----------



## Clery

To end this silly debate, here are some facts.

*Number of feature films produced in 2010 :*









India: 1274








United States: 754








China: 526








Japan: 408








France: 261








Spain: 201








South Korea: 152








Italy: 141








Germany: 119








United Kingdom: 119
Source: http://www.screenaustralia.gov.au/research/statistics/acompfilms.asp

So yes France wins over the UK, but Europeans in general suck compared to Asians and North Americans.


According to the same source though, Europe as a whole produced 1,278 feature films. That's not so bad! We even surpass India thanks to the 4 Estonian movies.









I made a little graph for EU movies specifically.


----------



## Indy G

A map of 150 projets and realisation in Paris since 2001 :



> La carte "Architectures Paris XXIe sicèle" rassemble une sélection de 150 projets et réalisations innovantes, conciliant préoccupations environnementales et exigences architecturales.


Link :
http://www.pavillon-arsenal.com/telechargement/150-architecture.zip


----------



## Axelferis

Great map :cheers:

The recent projects done or u/c are remarkable.
The "grand travaux"(Louvre,Arche,Opera bastille,Grande Bibliothèque) of the 80's - 90's which have changed the face of paris were more iconic anyway.

The recent ones are nice projects but (except Louis vuitton) don't change drastically the face of Paris.

But I think they are a good contribution to our contemporary time.


----------



## Matthieu

I think Nouvel's Philarmonie has the potential to become a global reference though.


----------



## Ecological

KiffKiff said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinema_of_France
> 
> Voila voila


Oh come on!!

Admissions to cinema mean nothing other than people don't have that much to do on the nights off. 

Nothing to do with quality of film. 

Britains films industry is ultimately entirely linked with that of the US, Canada, Australia/New Zealand.

British movies use American funding, American movies use British actors, story lines etc. 

Number of films is also entirely irrelevant. 

You could be given funding to make 20 films but only have 1 that turns out any good. 

Or you could be given funding for 2 films and both turn out great. 

How many of those 260 films turned out to be great? 

Nigeria is the second largest film industry in the World. BIGGER THAN HOLLYWOOD.

In 2010 when only 79 British movies were made they included -

Chronicles of Narnia
Clash of The Titans
The Ghost Writer
Harry Potter & The Deathly Hallows I
Kick Ass
The Kings Speech
Robin Hood 

Now - Take in the total WORLD-WIDE gross of the films made per country. 

The UK is the largest FILM MARKET in Europe.


----------



## Indy G

> Chronicles of Narnia
> Clash of The Titans
> The Ghost Writer
> Harry Potter & The Deathly Hallows I
> Kick Ass
> The Kings Speech
> Robin Hood


For everybody, these films are american ones, where is the "UK touch" inside it ?
Ask Disney, WB, Universal, Weinstein, I'm interested by their answer. For most of them (all of them I would say) the money production is US so...


----------



## Matthieu

Most movies produced these years are shits anyway so what are you guys competing for? Who is the most responsible for Europe's cultural regress?


----------



## Baboulinet

Yeah, another dick contest ! :banana:


> Most movies produced these years are shits anyway so what are you guys competing for?


 :bow:

Quantity has nothing to do with quality, especially when we speak about movies, a lot of classic movies were big flop in box office ( _Barry Lindon, Blade Runner, Dark City, Le Père Noel est une Ordure_ ... )
On the contrary, _intouchables_ is just a shit movie and was a big sucess nuts

Now please back to the topic.


----------



## Clery

Baboulinet said:


> On the contrary, _intouchables_ is just a shit movie and was a big sucess nuts
> 
> Now please back to the topic.


I strongly disagree. The intouchables was a very good surprise. I imagined the usual stereotypical duet between two nice fellows, but the characters were a lot deeper than I imagined. It wasn't only a superficial comedy, there were also sad and intense moments, making you think about the sense of life.

By the way, "The intouchables" has recently surpassed Miyazaki's "Spirited Away" (In French, _Le Voyage de Chihiro_) as the world's biggest all-time success as a non-English speaking film.

And "The Artist" another French movie, won 5 academy awards in 2012 including best picture, best director and best leading actor.

But anyway, we're missing the point here. Cinema is an industry, with its financial assets, facilities and labor force. If Luc Besson's city of cinema project is that important, it's because it has the ambition to reach Hollywood studios standards in terms of production. I'm not saying it's easy, but we can appreciate the effort. It's not only a French project, it's a European project.

And yes European movie industry doesn't mean anything for now, but it's not totally silly to imagine it could in the future. Everything is getting globalized in these days. If China, India or Latin America can devellop a powerful movie industry, there's no reason Europe couldn't.


----------



## KiffKiff

Ecological :

Americans movies with a british touch, nothing else.


----------



## brisavoine

Well, at the end of the day, let's have a non-British and non-French neutral source have the last say on this, shall we? That source is actually Australian, so there is no reason why it would favor France whatsoever (in fact the opposite would be expected).


> World domination by box office cinema admissions
> 
> July 18, 2011
> GreenAsh.net.au
> 
> [...]
> 
> *Cinéma Européen*
> 
> In terms of global distribution, and hence also in terms of global social and cultural impact, European movies quite clearly take the lead, after Hollywood (of course). That's why, in the table above, the only two film industries whose per-country global box office admissions I've listed, are those of the United States and of the European Union. The global distribution power of all the other film industries is, compared to these two heavyweights, negligible.
> 
> *Within the EU, by far the biggest film producer — and the most successful film distributor — is France.* This is nothing new: indeed, the world's first commercial public film screening was held in Paris, in 1895, beating New York's début by a full year. Other big players are Germany, Spain, Italy, and the UK. While the majority of Joe Shmoe cinema-goers worldwide have always craved the sex, guns and rock 'n' roll of Hollywood blockbusters, there have also always been those who prefer a more cultured, refined and sophisticated cinema experience. Hence, European cinema is — while not the behemoth that is Hollywood — strong as ever.
> 
> France is the only country in Europe — or the world — where European films represent the majority of box office admissions; and even in France, they just scrape over the 50% mark, virtually tied with Hollywood admissions. In the other European countries listed in the table above (UK, Germany, Italy, Spain, Poland, Netherlands, and Belgium), EU admissions make up around 30-35% of the market, with American films taking 60-75% of the remaining share. In the rest of the world, EU admissions don't make it far over the 10% mark; although their share remains significant worldwide, with 24 of the 31 countries in the table above having 3% or more EU admissions.
> 
> [...]
> 
> http://greenash.net.au/thoughts/2011/07/world-domination-by-box-office-cinema-admissions/


----------



## brisavoine

Matthieu said:


> I think Nouvel's Philarmonie has the potential to become a global reference though.


I agree. Probably the most audacious building in Europe since the Guggenheim in Bilbao.


----------



## Jex7844

I know I'm imagining a sad scenario (I hope we won't go this far), but if for some reason, Iskenderov decided to withdraw from Hermitage Plaza, what would be the chances for it to be taken over by another investor...? Could it have the same destiny than Generali tower (hopefully taken over by other investors by late 2012)?

Thanks.


----------



## Matthieu

If Hermitage plaza pulls out I believe the project is just dead.


----------



## Indy G

Honestly Jex, without Iskenderov there is no Hermitage Plaza.


----------



## Indy G

A video about _le tribunal de Grande Instance_, PARIS

http://www.pavillon-arsenal.com/videosenligne/collection-30-383.php


----------



## Clery

Jex7844 said:


> I know I'm imagining a sad scenario (I hope we won't go this far), but if for some reason, Iskenderov decided to withdraw from Hermitage Plaza, what would be the chances for it to be taken over by another investor...? Could it have the same destiny than Generali tower (hopefully taken over by other investors by late 2012)?
> 
> Thanks.


The real issue is the cost. Hermitage Plaza represents an investment of 2 billion €. I'm not sure many investors could throw that much money so easily.


----------



## Feanaro

Citylights - Boulogne

Modernization of a 80 000 square meters complex



>


citylights-boulogne.com/


----------



## Feanaro

Indy G said:


> A video about _le tribunal de Grande Instance_, PARIS
> 
> http://www.pavillon-arsenal.com/videosenligne/collection-30-383.php


A map to understand the reconversion and the redevelopment of this site (Tribunal de Grande Instance included)

clichy-batignolles.fr


----------



## Indy G

^^
It's practically a new city who is built in this sector.


----------



## brisavoine

Jex7844 said:


> I know I'm imagining a sad scenario (I hope we won't go this far), but if for some reason, Iskenderov decided to withdraw from Hermitage Plaza, what would be the chances for it to be taken over by another investor...?


None, but he's not withdrawing. It's the project of his life. It's not the pet project of a big corporation who could ditch it easily if the members of the board change their mind. Here it's the developer's project of his life. He'll fight to the end. At this point I think only a toppling of Putin or a major assault by the French Socialists (unlikely, they'd run the risk of constitutional illegality) could stop it.


----------



## Indy G

i don't think socialists will do a "major assault" against Hermitage Plaza. There is better fights to win for next government.


----------



## brisavoine

Clery said:


> The real issue is the cost. Hermitage Plaza represents an investment of 2 billion €. I'm not sure many investors could throw that much money so easily.


This has been answered by now (Sacré Coeur, pay attention ). Asbolutely no Western bank, especially no French bank, will finance the project. Of course if Iskenderov had had to wait for French banks, with their conservative and wary usual attitude, the project would never have flied. No, we now know the project will be financed by Eastern banks (most likely some Russian banks linked to Putin, since this project is a symbol for the Kremlin + probably some Qatari and/or Emirati banks). So I wouldn't worry about the money. Qatar invests no matter what, no matter the costs, no matter the economic situation.


----------



## brisavoine

SO(some number) is in great form today. He leaves less than 2 minutes before making some insignicant posts in the London thread after any post in this thread. The guy could have worked in an old-style bolt tightening assembly line. :laugh:


----------



## Clery

brisavoine said:


> This has been answered by now (Sacré Coeur, pay attention ). Asbolutely no Western bank, especially no French bank, will finance the project. Of course if Iskenderov had had to wait for French banks, with their conservative and wary usual attitude, the project would never have flied. No, we now know the project will be financed by Eastern banks (most likely some Russian banks linked to Putin, since this project is a symbol for the Kremlin + probably some Qatari and/or Emirati banks). So I wouldn't worry about the money. Qatar invests no matter what, no matter the costs, no matter the economic situation.


Yes, I actually fully agree with this.

But anyway, now that Infra is empty and that the deconstruction is planned, the hardest part is behind us. If Iskenderov were ready at some point to drop out, it would have already happened.


----------



## brisavoine

I just hope they get the cladding right, because frankly if the cladding is as dull and cheap as the Shard's cladding, then it will be a big disappointment, especially since the towers have such a huge surface of cladding, and there are TWO of them. They need to find a cladding that is very appealing to the eyes, since the success of these towers will depend almost entirely on the cladding (the shape of the towers in itself couldn't save the towers if they have a dull cladding). I hope Iskenderov is conscious of that.


----------



## brisavoine

He's done it again. Just 2 minutes! The guy must have an atomic clock in his brain.


----------



## Clery

brisavoine said:


> He's done it again. Just 2 minutes! The guy must have an atomic clock in his brain.


Yes. Apparently multiple messaging and flooding aren't against forum rules.

SO143 can post 20 times in a row in an hour if necessary.


----------



## Clery

brisavoine said:


> I just hope they get the cladding right, because frankly if the cladding is as dull and cheap as the Shard's cladding, then it will be a big disappointment, especially since the towers have such a huge surface of cladding, and there are TWO of them. They need to find a cladding that is very appealing to the eyes, since the success of these towers will depend almost entirely on the cladding (the shape of the towers in itself couldn't save the towers if they have a dull cladding). I hope Iskenderov is conscious of that.


The risk always exists. However, I'm less worried about it for Hermitage than for other projects.

The thing is the structure of the façade is interesting in itself. It makes me think of Bank of China in Hong Kong:

















Now of course, it can still be messed up. We haven't seen any cladding test yet for the project as it's been the case for D2, Majunga or Phare (and the three are promising).


----------



## Feanaro

Indy G said:


> ^^
> It's practically a new city who is built in this sector.


Few pictures of projects 



> clichy-batignolles.fr


----------



## Clery

Feanaro said:


> Few pictures of projects


That's not in the same area. Those are in the "quartier des Batignolles".

The project "CityLights" is located in Boulogne.


----------



## brisavoine

Clery said:


> The risk always exists. However, I'm less worried about it for Hermitage than for other projects.
> 
> The thing is the structure of the façade is interesting in itself. It makes me think of Bank of China in Hong Kong:


The Bank of China has the added value of its eye catching shape.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

brisavoine said:


> I just hope they get the cladding right, because frankly if the cladding is as dull and cheap as the Shard's cladding, then it will be a big disappointment, especially since the towers have such a huge surface of cladding, and there are TWO of them. They need to find a cladding that is very appealing to the eyes, since the success of these towers will depend almost entirely on the cladding (the shape of the towers in itself couldn't save the towers if they have a dull cladding). I hope Iskenderov is conscious of that.


I thought you didn't want anymore London/Paris rivalry taking over this thread? What are you trying to do?


----------



## brisavoine

^^You'll find out that nearly all the French forumers (and in fact most of the international forumers, from what I've read) find the Shard's cladding rather dull and disappointing. So I'm just stating the obvious. I think we would be all quite disappointed if the Tours Hermitage had the same sort of dull cladding. It's the sort of things that doesn't have too many bad consequences for a mere 160 meter tower half visible in the middle of La Défense, but it's something that would be truly disastrous for such conspicuous and tall towers as the Tours Hermitage that will be visible from nearly everywhere in Paris.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

brisavoine said:


> ^^*You'll find out that nearly all the French forumers (and in fact most of the international forumers, from what I've read) find the Shard's cladding rather dull and disappointing.* So I'm just stating the obvious. I think we would be all quite disappointed if the Tours Hermitage had the same sort of dull cladding. It's the sort of things that doesn't have too many bad consequences for a mere 160 meter tower half visible in the middle of La Défense, but it's something that would be truly disastrous for such conspicuous and tall towers as the Tours Hermitage that will be visible from nearly everywhere in Paris.


Not from what I've seen, but I'm not here to debate the merits of the building. You know exactly what you're doing, and given the trouble there's been recently I'd think you'd be a little more careful not to start the rivalry off again. Well at least that's what I'd expect from other forumers, but I've been around long enough to know different.


----------



## brisavoine

I could have alluded to the dull cladding of a disappointing Chinese or Emirati tower instead, but most forumers wouldn't know them, whereas nearly all of them have seen pictures of the Shard's cladding already, so they immediately know what I mean (and most of them agree). Got it?


----------



## Clery

As we talk about claddings. Here are some test which are interesting. I find them all of good quality.

Majunga tower (191m)









D2 tower (171m)









Phare tower (297m)


----------



## brisavoine

The one cladding that has proven surprisingly good is Carpe Diem. It's the pleasant surprise of 2012!




























This shows the level reached by the concrete floors on April 10 (not the level reached by the cladding):


----------



## tuten

brisavoine said:


> ^^You'll find out that nearly all the French forumers find the Shard's cladding rather dull and disappointing.


I wonder why.


----------



## Indy G

Nobody talks about (because it is not a skyscraper) but one of the biggest projet in La Defense is _Basalte, la salle des marchés de la SG_, not very high but very long.



















http://defense-92.fr/salledesmarcheslesphotos.html


----------



## Matthieu

D2 and Majunga's claddings are about right but not piece of art either. I would say exactly the same from what I've seen about the Shard's and Hermitage Plaza's (well here it's about renders but I don't expect too much from the cladding), they aren't doing it wrong but the road taken for their cladding is far from daring and, as such, the claddings look common (good quality but common).

Phare's cladding looks fantastic, if built that would be hell of a daring building when it comes to design.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

brisavoine said:


> I could have alluded to the dull cladding of a disappointing Chinese or Emirati tower instead, but most forumers wouldn't know them, whereas nearly all of them have seen pictures of the Shard's cladding already, so they immediately know what I mean (and most of them agree). Got it?


You want an actual discussion about the Shards cladding, go to the designated thread, see how many actually agree/disagree with your stance. I've seen more good than bad.

As for what you said here, you want more conflict. I don't know if you think you're being subtle, but you're agenda is always quite transparent. You're a baiter, brisavoine. You've been pulled up on it and you're trying to explain it away, but as I've said before I've been here long enough to know what you're like. This thread's been plagued with problems, and there are certainly bad eggs on both sides, but you're one of the ones who doesn't want the conflict to end. In fact you seem to thrive on it.


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

Newcastle Guy said:


> As for what you said here, you want more conflict. I don't know if you think you're being subtle, but you're agenda is always quite transparent. You're a baiter, brisavoine. You've been pulled up on it and you're trying to explain it away, but as I've said before I've been here long enough to know what you're like. This thread's been plagued with problems, and there are certainly bad eggs on both sides, but you're one of the ones who doesn't want the conflict to end. In fact you seem to thrive on it.


..so why do the moderators tolerate his blatant & obvious trolling?


----------



## erbse

*People, finally stop the offtopic trolling! I'll delete most of the posts of the last pages anyway, so spare the wasted time. Thanks. *


----------



## LondonFox

brisavoine said:


> I could have alluded to the dull cladding of a disappointing Chinese or Emirati tower instead, but most forumers wouldn't know them, whereas nearly all of them have seen pictures of the Shard's cladding already, so they immediately know what I mean (and most of them agree). Got it?



Yawn.


----------



## LondonFox

Indy G said:


> _Basalte, la salle des marchés de la SG_, not very high but very long.


This is an interesting project


----------



## Indy G

^^
53,6 meters high but 160 meter long.


----------



## Axelferis

if we could have the reversal proportion  (160m high)


----------



## Jex7844

Many thanks for your responses Mathieu/IndyG & Brisavoine. Actually, it's Jean-André Lasserre's promise which made me nervous, indeed he went:



> '... si François Hollande remporte les élections présidentielles en mai prochain beaucoup de choses changeront à La Défense.'


Is it really just :blahblah:...?I'm not so sure...

PS: I also am worried for our amazing PHARE...


----------



## moustache

> 'Jean-André Lasserre promet que si François Hollande remporte les élections présidentielles en mai prochain beaucoup de choses changeront à La Défense.'


change for the worst, isn't it?


----------



## LondonFox

Indy G said:


> ^^
> 53,6 meters high but 160 meter long.



It's a good project, and looks nice too... Really nice skin to it.. Makes a nice change to the rest of LD which is showing its age not too well. Glad it's being built.


----------



## Jex7844

LondonFox said:


> Makes a nice change to the rest of* LD which is showing its age not too well.*


Always so good at making cutting remarks to us...:lol:

At least, La Défense has a 50 year history...it has a soul.

I'm used to going there quite often & every time, I'm loving it. When you know it well, you really appreciate it. I really am fond of La Défense, it's such an amazing place.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Jex7844 said:


> Many thanks for your responses Mathieu/IndyG & Brisavoine. Actually, it's Jean-André Lasserre's promise which made me nervous, indeed he went:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really just :blahblah:...?I'm not so sure...
> 
> PS: I also am worried for our amazing PHARE...


I doubt La Defense will be Hollande's main concern. What is the current state of play with the election? Does he still look likely to win? I'm hoping he does but that's mainly down to his place in the political spectrum, I should probably look a bit closer at the details :tongue3:


----------



## Jex7844

^^There are 2 rounds at the french Presidentials.

For instance, today's poll show that Sarkozy would be ahead in the first round with 28%, Hollande comes second with 27%.

For the second round, things are a lot different as François Hollande would become President with 54.5% while Nicolas Sarkozy would get 45.5%.

The 1st round will take place next sunday, the second round on 6 May.

There are 2 huge meetings today in Paris, Hollande at _Vincennes _& Sarkozy _Place de la Concorde_ where at least 50 000 people are expected for each candidate.

Now, let's wait & see...

ps: polls are just polls but according to many specialists, Hollande has already won...


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Could either Sarkozy or Hollande clinch it by getting enough votes in the first round? Last question, I don't mean to turn this into a political thread, I'm genuinely interested in how these things are done across the channel.


----------



## Jex7844

*Full rendering extracted from the PDF*

TRIANGLE:​












> Could either Sarkozy or Hollande clinch it by getting enough votes in the first round?


No way :nono:... Don't worry Newcastle dude, you did not bother me! Bye for now...:wave:


----------



## brisavoine

Newcastle Guy said:


> You want an actual discussion about the Shards cladding, go to the designated thread, see how many actually agree/disagree with your stance. I've seen more good than bad.


Obviously, the people who go into that thread are people who are interested in that tower. People who are not, like me, don't go there and don't post messages. So the results are skewed. A more unbiased sample of opinions of the Shard you can find in the architecture section of the forum, like in the 'Best skyline in Europe' thread if I remember correctly. You'll see that many international forumers find its cladding rather dull and disappointing.

So far Hermitage has spent all the money needed, and defied (low) expectations, so I hope they'll also spend the money needed to make a world-class cladding that people really like. That's all I was saying.


----------



## brisavoine

Jex7844 said:


> Many thanks for your responses Mathieu/IndyG & Brisavoine. Actually, it's Jean-André Lasserre's promise which made me nervous, indeed he went:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '... si François Hollande remporte les élections présidentielles en mai prochain beaucoup de choses changeront à La Défense.'
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really just :blahblah:...?I'm not so sure...
Click to expand...

They cannot rescind the building permit. As I've already explained in the French forum, the only way they could stop it is if they passed a special bill in Parliament, but that would run the risk of constitution illegality (the Right would bring the bill before the Constitutional Council, no doubt). It's constitutionally illegal to pass a bil for a private matter that doesn't regard the common good.


----------



## Sacré Coeur

It's just a rendering. We all know the top won't be yellow.

Other articles (in french only) about this project :
http://grandparis.blogs.liberation.fr/vincendon/2012/04/jean-nouvel-construira-une-tour-a-paris-deux-en-fait.html
http://www.batiactu.com/edito/le-projet--duo--de-jean-nouvel-retenu-pour-l-igh-d-p3-31940.php
http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-eco/2012/04/24/97002-20120424FILWWW00707-un-gratte-ciel-signe-jean-nouvel-a-paris.php
http://www.cbanque.com/actu/29955/le-premier-immeuble-de-grande-hauteur-de-paris-sera-signe-jean-nouvel


----------



## hseugut

Nouvel's tower is just amazing.


----------



## brisavoine

^^Yeah, amazingly ugly.


----------



## Indy G

hseugut said:


> Nouvel's tower is just amazing.


Totaly agree
And finitions will be great with Nouvel


----------



## italiano_pellicano

what is the name of the new mall in paris ?


----------



## brisavoine

Indy G said:


> Totaly agree
> And finitions will be great with Nouvel


Finitions? Whazzat?? :crazy:


----------



## Jex7844

*Appeals against PHARE: the Court to return its verdict on 11 May*

The Tribunal de Cergy-Pontoise will return its *verdict on 11 May *regarding the 3 appeals against the Tour PHARE. Those appeals come from nimbies & elected representatives. Apparently, those appeals would be likely to be rejected...Though, let's await the Court's decision before rejoicing...








In case of a rejection, the nimbies & co are said not to be certain to appeal against the verdict. Indeed such a decision would be pricy and furthermore (according to their lawyer), a win would be quite unlikely.What will they decide? Only time will tell...

--------------------------------------------------------------​
About DUO: + 1 @Indy & hseugut.


----------



## moustache

IF PHARE is canceled the only thing i will regret is his cladding ...


----------



## Minato ku

italiano_pellicano said:


> what is the name of the new mall in paris ?


Which mall ? A mall that opened recently ? A mall in construction or in project ?
A mall located in suburbs or more in the heart of the city ?


----------



## hseugut

Jex7844 said:


> Phare


But the issue concerning the footbrige still lasts ?


----------



## Greg95100

brisavoine said:


> ^^Yeah, amazingly ugly.


Yes! So Ugly!


----------



## Indy G

10 projects in pictures :
http://www.lemonde.fr/culture/portfolio/2012/04/26/le-paysage-parisien-en-pleine-mutation-attention-travaux_1690790_3246.html


----------



## Axelferis

this 10 projects pics don't convince me at all ! they are just projects who don't really change the face of paris.

They complete it but don't change it imo.


----------



## erbse

Why would anyone think it'd be necessary to "change to face of Paris"? :sly:


That's quite like saying "let's change the face of the Mona Lisa", ja.


----------



## Matthieu

Ne need to revolutionize Paris, just to make it evolve.


----------



## Axelferis

an urban evolution is something who complete the way, the view we perceive a part or the city.

Ile seguin could be considered like an addition of modern part of the city.

Le louvre pyramide has changed the percpetion of the city. Arche has achieved the historical axe.

La grande bibliotheque is a major element of Rive gauche reflexion urban change.

they are a revolution in that sense.


----------



## Matthieu

I wouldn't say the Bibliothèque changed the face of Paris. Indeed the Arche and Pyramide are small but famous addition, the Bibliothèque is clearly less influencial.


----------



## Axelferis

when you change the panorama you change the face of the city


----------



## Matthieu

Adding a grafitti over a building changes the panorama too...

It depends on the impact and recognition of the modification.


----------



## Indy G

Axelferis said:


> when you change the panorama you change the face of the city


What do you mean by changing the panorama ?
What is the point with changing the face of the city ?
You think Paris need to change ?
Why ?
For coresponding to yours criterias of a modern city ?
For being another city without identity ?

Each city moves at his own rythm.
Paris changes (of course) and some new projects will be very interesting for the city.


----------



## Feanaro

An article in a Frenchspeaking newspaper in Montreal 



> Ivanhoé Cambridge poursuit son aventure parisienne avec un gigantesque projet de gratte-ciel tout juste approuvé par les autorités municipales.
> 
> Au début d'avril, la filiale immobilière de la Caisse de dépôt a marqué un grand coup en rachetant le siège social de PSA Peugeot Citroën pour 350 millions de dollars. Cette fois, Ivanhoé Cambridge investira de 500 à 600 millions d'euros (de 650 à 780 millions CAN) dans un projet mixte du 13e arrondissement.
> 
> Le complexe sera constitué de deux tours inclinées et asymétriques de 115 et 175 mètres, dessinées par l'architecte Jean Nouvel. Le projet a été sélectionné avant-hier par la mairie de Paris au terme d'une consultation internationale.
> 
> «Nous avons choisi le projet le plus original et aussi le plus radical», a commenté Anne Hidalgo, première adjointe responsable de l'urbanisme, dans un communiqué de la mairie parisienne.
> 
> Ivanhoé Cambridge s'est allié au groupe américain Hines dans ce projet dont la construction devrait débuter en 2014. Ivanhoé allongera tous les fonds, tandis que Hines en sera le promoteur, a confirmé une porte-parole hier après-midi.
> 
> 
> *Les plus hauts depuis 1976*
> 
> Selon Le Monde, les deux gratte-ciel dessinés par Jean Nouvel seront les plus hauts érigés à l'intérieur du périphérique (l'autoroute qui encercle Paris) depuis la tour Montparnasse en 1976. Cette construction est rendue possible grâce à un changement des règlements municipaux sur la hauteur, adopté en 2010.
> 
> Les deux tours devraient comprendre 91 225 m2 de bureaux, 1832 m2 de commerces, ainsi que des logements, un auditorium et un hôtel, indique le communiqué de la mairie. La fin des travaux est prévue en 2018.
> 
> La filiale de la Caisse de dépôt mise gros sur l'étranger. En plus de ses activités récentes à Paris, elle a annoncé le mois dernier des investissements de 300 millions dans les centres commerciaux au Brésil, et elle reste à l'affût d'occasions d'affaires en Chine.


Lapresse.ca


----------



## Jex7844

> Ivanhoé Cambridge poursuit son aventure parisienne avec un *gigantesque *projet de gratte-ciel tout juste approuvé par les autorités municipales.


:hilarious::hilarious::hilarious:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Jex7844 said:


> :hilarious::hilarious::hilarious:


C'est comme ça qu'on parle ici, tabarnak.


----------



## Minato ku

Necker Hospital


----------



## Jex7844

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> C'est comme ça qu'on parle ici, tabarnak.


Like in Marseille...



hseugut said:


> But the issue concerning the footbrige still lasts ?


Yes indeed but I'm not worried about that, it's very likely to be sorted out after the elections...


----------



## Axelferis

If you make a cluster you change the skyline and the panorama
If you put off the eiffel tower it changes the perception of the city.
if you build hermitage tower you change the skyline and the city.

All major change impacts the way you look at the city.

Paris needs some major artistic intervention. No necessary a tower but an iconic one that determines what is the paris of 21st century.

Could you identify what is really the new paris?


----------



## KiffKiff

> Could you identify what is really the new paris?


The Louvre Pyramid.


----------



## Axelferis

Pyramid is 1988 
What is paris of 2012?


----------



## Indy G

In 2012, just a tower higher than the Montparnasse tower, *that* change the skyline (and come to Paris seeing from the center of Paris (like jardin des Tuileries, Champs Elysées, Eiffel Tower and Arc de Triomphe) to see the impact *from* the center before saying that La Défense is not Paris.
And there is a lot of construction or projects that change the skyline in the next few years like fondation Vuitton, Triangle, le TGI etc.

Anyway, this is not the right thread for that...


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

New Terminal at Roissy Airport


----------



## Indy G

http://www.arnaudfrichphoto.com/paris-26-gigapixels-plWR.htm


----------



## Indy G

New video presenting La Défense :
http://www.ladefense-seine-arche.fr/


----------



## Substructure

Rue Quincampoix said:


> New Terminal at Roissy Airport


What terminal is that?


----------



## Feanaro

Indy G said:


> New video presenting La Défense :
> http://www.ladefense-seine-arche.fr/


Great video! Coeur de Quartier is a residential project?


----------



## Feanaro

Substructure said:


> What terminal is that?


Link between A and C terminals!


----------



## KiffKiff

> Pyramid is 1988
> What is paris of 2012?


It's a joke ? The Pyramid has just 23 years, it's the new landmark of Paris for today. Maybe you think 23 years it's very old, but at the scale of Paris, it's really recent.

Paris of 2012 ? it's U/C, in particular the Louis Vuitton Fondation (modern Grand Palais), new Les Halles (modern heart of Paris). And of course the twins towers Hermitage in few years.


----------



## Jex7844

@ Rue Quincampoix & Substructure

---> Guys, take a look at post #3633...


----------



## Axelferis

KiffKiff said:


> It's a joke ? The Pyramid has just 23 years, it's the new landmark of Paris for today. Maybe you think 23 years it's very old, but at the scale of Paris, it's really recent.
> 
> Paris of 2012 ? it's U/C, in particular the Louis Vuitton Fondation (modern Grand Palais), new Les Halles (modern heart of Paris). And of course the twins towers Hermitage in few years.


You didn't understood. I was talking about what is the building which defines the paris of 21st century.

I think only Louis vuitton foundation which will be just...fantastic.


----------



## Jex7844

*POLL*

*"Are you in favor or against tall buildings in town?"*

---> HERE

source: LeMoniteur.fr


----------



## Jex7844

*Second appeal against the ARENA 92 confirmed!*

It's now official, the _GAP_ association is attacking the stadium's building permit regarding the noise involved by the noise in & out of the ARENA 92 in Nanterre...



> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Et de deux ! l'Arena 92 est attaqué par un nouveau recours*
> 
> L'association GAP (Groupe d'action et de proposition pour l'aménagement de Nanterre) avait laissé planer le 26 avril dernier, l'éventualité du dépôt d'un recours contre l'Arena 92.C'est désormais chose faite. Le permis de construire du complexe de l'Arena 92 se voit-là attaqué par un second recours contentieux après celui de l'association Acri-Liberté. L'association GAP avait exposé lors d'une réunion publique mercredi 26 avril à Nanterre Préfecture ses motivations pour faire annuler le permis de construire délivré le 4 novembre 2011[...]



:badnews:

http://www.defense-92.fr/lesnewsdeladefense.html


----------



## Clery

I didn't know that project. It's currently under construction.

Student appartments in Pantin, not far from the Grand Moulin :


----------



## fozzy

Rue Quincampoix said:


> New Terminal at Roissy Airport


 Love the look of that building


----------



## Feanaro

Clery said:


> I didn't know that project. It's currently under construction.
> 
> Student appartments in Pantin, not far from the Grand Moulin :


Great project!


----------



## Feanaro

> *Majunga Tower​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Maza
> 
> *Carpe Diem*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Maza
> 
> *D2 Tower*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Maza​


:banana:


----------



## Feanaro

> *Eqho Tower*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Maza​


:banana:


----------



## erbse

Where's that Eqho tower located?


----------



## Jex7844

^^ Opposite _Carpe Diem_ tower.









To give you an accurate idea, this is EQHO tower's location ^^^^


----------



## italiano_pellicano

very nice


----------



## Minato ku

SoOuest mall in Levallois 
53,000m²
Opening in late 2012


----------



## Feanaro

Jex7844 said:


> ^^ Opposite _Carpe Diem_ tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To give you an accurate idea, this is EQHO tower's location ^^^^


Very nice picture!


----------



## brisavoine

In the Wall Street Journal this week.


----------



## tikiturf

And the Majunga Tower ??? The top will clearly be apparent from here.


----------



## Jex7844

For the USA, a 194m tall tower only is not worth being mentioned...


----------



## Clery

tikiturf said:


> And the Majunga Tower ??? The top will clearly be apparent from here.


As a matter of fact, none of the 4 towers currently under construction in La Défense are mentionned: Majunga, D2, Carpe Diem and Melia Hotel.


----------



## Jex7844

*Our french Spiderman to climb tower FIRST on 10 May*

World famous *Alain Robert* also known as the _French Spiderman_, will climb France's tallest office tower called *FIRST *on 11 may, this time legally but still without any protection. He will be starting his ascent at 4.30pm (local time) and should reach the tower's top about an hour later.

The only concern is the weather. If the weather forecasts were to be bad, Alain Robert's climb will be either brought forward or postponed.









*Photo by Spoudzzi*​
http://www.defense-92.com/lesnewsdeladefense.html


----------



## Axelferis

he tried last winter but the weather was too cold.
Personnaly i recognize it is spectacular but i'm not fan of this climbing.
too dangerous.


----------



## ory26

edit


----------



## Indy G

Fondation Vuitton by de Homer on PSS :



homer said:


> La chrysalide commence à prendre forme


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow looks really nice


----------



## italiano_pellicano

what is the name of the big mall ?


----------



## Jex7844

*HERMITAGE PLAZA: new appeal...!*

The association _'Une autre ambition pour Courbevoie'_ (bringing socialists & Green Party representatives together) appealed this morning against one of the tower's buidling permit...

Full article HERE

Shall I comment on this? No...


----------



## KiffKiff

Jex7844 said:


> The association _'Une autre ambition pour Courbevoie'_ (bringing socialists & Green Party representatives together) appealed this morning against one of the tower's buidling permit...
> 
> Full article HERE
> 
> Shall I comment on this? No...


"Zero" à la place de "une autre" serait le terme plus adéquat pour cette association...


----------



## Jex7844

*Correction: 4 formal complaints to Hermitage Plaza*

That's not 1 but 4 formal complaints that Hermitage Plaza is now facing. The association _*Vivre à La Défense*_ issued 3 formal complaints on 4 may while _*Une autre ambition pour Courbevoie*_ issued one.

Those formal complaints should subsequently evolve into appeals.

FULL ARTICLE

PS: so true KiffKiff...


----------



## parcdesprinces

Progress of construction of the new Stade Jean Bouin (spring 2012):

*Location: Paris,* Ile de France
*Name: Stade Jean Bouin *(Reconstruction) 
*Tenant: Stade-Français Paris,* Rugby 
*Capacity: 20,000 seats* (51 suites + 2,000 Business Seats)
*Opening: March 2013* (under construction)
*Architects: Agence Rudy Ricciotti*, Lamoureux & Ricciotti, BERIM, Thermibel, jointly with the CSTB (expertise & study)
*Cost: €169M* (100% Public: City of Paris)
*7,400m² of commercial/entertainment areas + 1,000m² of office spaces inside the stadium
Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells: 2,800m²)
Rainwater collection system*


Project:





























-----


Construction:


















































































*Leon-Grosse.fr*











More renders, pics, video and info: (_"Stadiums and Sport Arenas"_ forum / _"FRANCE - Stadium and Arena Development News"_ thread) posts #804, #913, #1186, #1253, #1322, #1358, #1369, #1405, #1411, #1437 & #1454


----------



## Jex7844

*French Spiderman climbed France's tallest office tower!*

^^Gorgeous pics! The cladding is truly amazing! What a beautiful stadium Jean Bouin is gonna be...:banana2:

------------------------------------------------------------------

[dailymotion]video/xqquct_alain-robert-l-homme-araignee-s-en-prend-a-la-tour-first_news?search_algo=1[/dailymotion]
*By Defense-92*​


----------



## el palmesano

love that stadium


----------



## Groningen NL

Climbing is like getting a blowjob from an ugly person, you should never look down :lol:


----------



## Feanaro

parcdesprinces said:


>


Beautiful stadium!


----------



## Jex7844

*A garage on fire near La Défense...*










*Photo by Antoine Forest on Twitter*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------​


Groningen NL said:


> Climbing is like getting a blowjob from an ugly person, you should never look down :lol:


That's a good one, & it's so true...:lol:


----------



## KiffKiff

*Phare Tower : 3 appeals rejected.* :cheers1:

http://www.lemoniteur.fr/133-amenagement/article/actualite/17583434-rejet-des-recours-contre-la-tour-phare-de-la-defense


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Great :cheers1:


----------



## Jex7844

*PHARE: the Association likely to appeal against the decision...*



> Jean-André Lasserre, responsable du groupe politique "Une Autre Ambition pour Courbevoie" n'a pour l'heure pas indiqué s'il comptait faire appel de la décision. *"Nous attendons de voir le jugement et nous prendrons notre décision la semaine prochaine lors d'une conférence de presse"* a déclaré l'élu PS d'opposition à Courbevoie.
> 
> *André Fessy, le responsable de l'association envisagerait de faire appel et d'attaquer le permis de l'"IUP" qui permettra d'acheminer en air frais la climatisation de la tour Phare.*


Jean-André Lasserre (socialist), at the head of the political group _'Une autre Ambition pour Courbevoie'_ (it's rather _'Zero ambition for Courbevoie'_...) said he will make a decision whether to appeal or not as part as a press conference next week.

André Fessy -in charge of the Association- is said to envisage appealing & attacking the 'IUP' permit that will bring some fresh air for PHARE's air conditioning.

So, *PHARE* is still 'far' from being on track...

To be continued...

http://www.defense-92.fr/lesnewsdeladefense.html


----------



## tikiturf

Socialists...:|


----------



## Godius

“le changement, c'est maintenant”


----------



## Feanaro

> *Carpe Diem Tower​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *D2 Tower*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Majunga Tower​*


Work in progress!


----------



## Jex7844

*PHARE: the Association to appeal against the Court's decision*

As part as a press conference The Association _'Une autre ambition pour Courbevoie'_ presided by socialist Jean-André Lasserre & regrouping the _PS _(Socialist Party), the _PCF_ (French Communist Party) & _Europe Ecologie les Verts_ (the Green Party) announced on 22 may 2012 their will to appeal against the Court's decision which rejected the appeals on 15 may.

For their part, the members of the 'Village' Association haven't confirmed yet their intention of appealing as well against the Court's decision or of attacking the 'IUP' permit that will bring some fresh air for PHARE's air conditioning.









Jean-André Lasserre, the socialist twit​
http://www.defense-92.fr/lesnewsdeladefense.html


----------



## Matthieu

While I certainly don't agree with him, please refrain on the insults.


----------



## Axelferis

i want to insult him too for acting against the project


----------



## KiffKiff

Carpe Diem (by *Piéton* - PSS) :






































Fondation Louis Vuitton (by *Milo92* - PSS) :






































Thanks Milo92 and Piéton :yes:


----------



## Manneken3000

tikiturf said:


> Socialists...:|


...With no proposals, no future, no ideas.... Pauvre France.


----------



## Jex7844

You may not care but many of us do. Every single signature counts. As far as I remember, when launched, Hermitage Plaza's petition hadn't reached 'thousands & thousands' of voters & yet, it was reported very quickly in the medias...that's what matters.

I'm wondering whether the author's petition hasn't been pressurized to close it...I hope he reopens it asap though.


----------



## PrevaricationComplex

The sticks idea is just adorable :happy:

Any more details about construction methods etc?


----------



## desi1

sgroutage said:


> London, France's sixth biggest city
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-18234930


:lol::lol::lol:

http://fistfulofeuros.net/afoe/more-like-colmar-on-thames/


----------



## PrevaricationComplex

sticks?


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## Matthieu

sgroutage said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-17893296


They had Frenchmen for kings sitting in London, why not an mp?

Anyway, let's stick to parisian projects, shall we?


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## Matthieu

sgroutage said:


> Whats going on with Hermitage? Any news?


They are stripping the buildings on the site from asbestos. The buildings are approuved and there are some reasons to be optimistic about it.

Though there is a lot of demagogic and populistic opposition from left-winged politicians on the ground.


----------



## erbse

Minsk said:


> *Paris-based Djuric Tardio Architects provides a solution to oversubscribed nurseries*
> 
> http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19864


I love that concept! kay: 

Hopefully this will become reality in some way.

Germany faces similar problems with a great lack of nurseries and thus this might be part of a solution. Our government decided to provide 1 "nursery lot" for every child up to 3 years in Germany from 2013 on.

I opened a (German) thread for such smart approaches to solving global problems. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1519429


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

ArchDaily said:


> Chartier Dalix Architectes recently won a competition for a primary school and student residence located in Ivry, France, just outside of Paris. The school is organized in the form of a terraced landscape welcoming successive vegetation and its general implantation, facing south, offers maximum sunlight to the playgrounds, corridors, and classrooms that take full advantage of this landscape in height.


----------



## Minsk

^^
Beautiful. Great project!


----------



## hseugut

Very smart / Joli concept


----------



## Feanaro

Little update of our 3 new towers in La Défense 



> *Majunga Tower*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *D2 Tower​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Carpe Diem​*


----------



## Axelferis

carpe diem is :drool: beautiful!

Like NYC towers


----------



## KiffKiff

Video of Carpe Diem, by *Florent* (PSS) :





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDYyDK_uxIA


----------



## Godius

It's a very daring concept but I like it.


----------



## dougdoug

tour ex-descartes (old one, before recladding)








By dougdougmorgan at 2012-06-11
now recladding








By dougdougmorgan at 2012-06-11








By dougdougmorgan at 2012-06-11








By dougdougmorgan at 2012-06-11

Tour Majunga, u/c








By dougdougmorgan at 2012-06-11








By dougdougmorgan at 2012-06-11








By dougdougmorgan at 2012-06-11

carpe diem, u/c








By dougdougmorgan at 2012-06-11








By dougdougmorgan at 2012-06-11








By dougdougmorgan at 2012-06-11








By dougdougmorgan at 2012-06-11








By dougdougmorgan at 2012-06-11








By dougdougmorgan at 2012-06-11








By dougdougmorgan at 2012-06-11

tour D2, u/c








By dougdougmorgan at 2012-06-11








By dougdougmorgan at 2012-06-11








By dougdougmorgan at 2012-06-11

Dynmamit La défense


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I like Carpe Diem better than Majunga and D2.

Any renders of that recladding project for that other building?


----------



## KiffKiff

The "French Pentagon" Balard :



















_________________________________________________________

The Paris Philharmonic :




























_________________________________________________________

New "Les Halles" :




















All photos by *Milo92* (PSS)


----------



## erbse

Thanks for the updates! Could you please show some recent rendering of the *new Les Halles*? Merci.


----------



## desi1

Ulpia-Serdica said:


>


When i see that i understand better why we are spending 62 billion euros on the_ ministere de l'éducation nationale_ and still manage to have the worst paid professors in western europe...

i'm not very hopeful for a country that gives more attention to school buildings than to the kids themselves...


----------



## clouchicloucha

Hi Erbse, of course here are some recent renders of the "Canopée" project (U/C) for Les Halles:


----------



## erbse

Ah well, thank you!

But I'm not sure that's much of an improvement over the former PM Les Halles of the 80s.

Somewhat, the quarter had a lot of character and unique style.

Now it'll look like some Chinese urban showoff-wastespace. :colbert:


----------



## Minsk

Very beautiful!


----------



## Jex7844

erbse said:


> Ah well, thank you!
> 
> But I'm not sure that's much of an improvement over the former PM Les Halles of the 80s.
> 
> *Somewhat, the quarter had a lot of character and unique style*.
> 
> Now it'll look like some Chinese urban showoff-wastespace. :colbert:


:lol: Are you kidding? The former _Halles_ were absolutely dreadful...they also were the delinquents' favourite place...but I'm afraid the new _Halles _will also be though.


----------



## erbse

The former Les Halles:









http://deu.archinform.net/projekte/5066.htm









http://emadhani.blogspot.de/2011/01/forum-des-halles-paris.html































































http://emadhani.blogspot.de/2011/01/forum-des-halles-paris.html









http://goparis.about.com/od/parisneighborhoods/ss/Montorgeuil_Pix_9.htm



It definitely wasn't all that bad, bro. 

It could have done very well with a proper renovation and some more security / social use at nights keeping out the "delinquents".


----------



## Alvar Lavague

desi1 said:


> When i see that i understand better why we are spending 62 billion euros on the_ ministere de l'éducation nationale_ and still manage to have the worst paid professors in western europe...
> 
> i'm not very hopeful for a country that gives more attention to school buildings than to the kids themselves...


hno: In France, school buildings are funded by local authorities. And anyway, this school doesn't look fancy to me.


----------



## desi1

^^
My bad.
I was pretty sure construction of _écoles municipales_ were assured through _crédits d'équipements_ of the ministry and that the _communes_ were in charge of making them run.
I was wrong.


----------



## Feanaro

clouchicloucha said:


> Hi Erbse, of course here are some recent renders of the "Canopée" project (U/C) for Les Halles:


Very impressive! :banana:


----------



## Minsk

*Kindergarten in Paris / Eva Samuel Architect Urbanist & Associates*

*Architects:* Eva Samuel Architect Urbanist & Associates
*Location:* Ecolematernelle, Dalle des Olympiades, Paris, France
*Design Team:* S.Romain Architect, S. dirvariu, F. Laheurte assistants
*Renovation Surface:* 2,400 sqm
*Completion:* 2012
*Construction:* Eiffage
*Photographs:* Gaston Bergeret, Eva Samuel Architect Urbanist & Associates

In the Olympiades quarter, the reconstructed kindergarten stands out like a gleaming toy amidst the neighbouring towers and blocks. It is part of the re-evaluation of a dense, functional and mixed urban planning project built in the 1960s and 70s. In this very lively district, the City of Paris is implementing a project involving property consolidations and redescriptions of exterior spaces.

The school, dwarfed by the surrounding towers, will play its role in this context, by enhancing the image of a public amenity and countering the overwhelming presence of the surrounding buildings and the omnipresence of concrete. It’s a sophisticated toy: it was necessary to fill in a swimming pool, move a bowling alley, pierce floors and create openings, to enlarge the school downwards through the concrete slab and give it a street-level entrance. In short, an extension by excavation.

The building’s envelope is a response to several environmental aims: visual protection, increased natural light to counteract the surrounding solar screens, no thermal bridges, natural ventilation and double flux in winter. This school is the first to comply with the City of Paris’s climate plan. The result is a thick façade with varied reliefs – bay, alcove, and concave windows – which are used horizontally on the roof as skylights and to house air treatment machinery and ventilation chimneys.

These multiform strawberry coloured elements enliven and dematerialise the façades. Their anodized aluminium cladding changes from pink to golden grey to green depending on one’s movements, point de view, the colour of the sky and reflections of nearby buildings. The atmosphere inside the school is gentle and serene. The only colours are those of the materials themselves, such as the wood of the false ceilings and the bay windows.

The façade’s thickness creates a strong sense of protection and minimises outlook from neighbouring towers. The children enjoy taking over the micro-spaces generated by the façade’s thickness, using them as mini-living rooms, for reading, tea parties, hiding, etc.

http://www.archdaily.com/244133/kindergarten-in-paris-eva-samuel-architect-urbanist-associates/


----------



## Jex7844

*'Louis Vuitton Foundation'*

*Photos by Pierre MM on 14 June*


----------



## Feanaro

The foundation is so impressive!


----------



## Jex7844

*The 'Jean Bouin stadium'*

*By Pierre MM on 14 June:*






























*By PANAME_PANAME on 2 June:*


----------



## desi1

erbse said:


> Ah well, thank you!
> 
> But I'm not sure that's much of an improvement over the former PM Les Halles of the 80s.
> 
> Somewhat, the quarter had a lot of character and unique style.
> 
> Now it'll look like some Chinese urban showoff-wastespace. :colbert:


Don't get offended Erbse but this must be the most hilarious post i've ever ever read on SSC...:lol::lol:...I'm still laughing weeks after having seen it the first time...:lol::lol:

My god...les Halles...one of the most dreadful central areas...in terms of urbanism and livability it's on a par with Leeds(!)...a little under perhaps...:lol:

Funny how this "Paris thing" makes some foreigners delirious really...generally they're american...but they can be of any nationality apparently...

One last word: I fear it's not going any better with this canopy...
the place is cursed really...no way.


----------



## KiffKiff

Les Halles of the 70's is a piece of shit (like the Centre Pompidou), the true and unique style of Les Halles it's this one :










And I think the Canopy ans its gardens will be a great rebirth for Les Halles.

70's, worst period ever for the good taste...hno:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow really awesome design


----------



## Jex7844

*DUO Towers*

Some new renderings:
















































































Source: e-architect


----------



## Jex7844

*The 'Louis Vuitton Foundation'*



































http://www.studios.com/projects/fondation_louis_vuitton?lang=FR#


----------



## erbse

Nice. Where are the Duo Towers located?


----------



## KiffKiff

Justice valid the building permit for Louis Vuitton Fondation

Checkmate, NIMBYs


----------



## charpentier

erbse said:


> Nice. Where are the Duo Towers located?


13th arrondissement, south east Paris.









http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tour_Duo


----------



## Jex7844

*Hermitage Plaza: 'Vivre à la Défense' to pay 600 000€!*

The association 'Vivre à La Défense' -which protested against the sale of the _Damiers_ in La Défense as part as the _Hermitage Plaza_ scheme- saw its appeal rejected for good by the _Court d'Appel de Paris_. In addition to the appeal's dismissal, the Court ordered the association to pay *600 000€* to _Hermitage_ for 'abusive appeal'. :cheers1:

http://www.businessimmo.com/content...age-une-association-condamnee-a-payer-600-000


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

:applause:

screw those hippies


----------



## tikiturf

Jex7844 said:


> The association 'Vivre à La Défense' -which protested against the sale of the _Damiers_ in La Défense as part as the _Hermitage Plaza_ scheme- saw its appeal rejected for good by the _Court d'Appel de Paris_. In addition to the appeal's dismissal, the Court ordered the association to pay *600 000€* to _Hermitage_ for 'abusive appeal'. :cheers1:
> 
> http://www.businessimmo.com/content...age-une-association-condamnee-a-payer-600-000


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^
Damn, that must be some REALLY great news then!:lol:


----------



## Feanaro

Jex7844 said:


> The association 'Vivre à La Défense' -which protested against the sale of the _Damiers_ in La Défense as part as the _Hermitage Plaza_ scheme- saw its appeal rejected for good by the _Court d'Appel de Paris_. In addition to the appeal's dismissal, the Court ordered the association to pay *600 000€* to _Hermitage_ for 'abusive appeal'. :cheers1:
> 
> http://www.businessimmo.com/content...age-une-association-condamnee-a-payer-600-000


Great news! Now, we want to see the beginning of the construction! :banana:


----------



## KiffKiff

Jex7844 said:


> the Court ordered the association to pay *600 000€* to _Hermitage_ for 'abusive appeal'.


Boom, headshot ! :lol:


----------



## charpentier

^^ That'll teach them.


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Great news :banana: Now lets start construction


----------



## erbse

Great for Paris, progress and liberalism. Screw those ecosocialist hippies, make them pay for stopping civilization to proceed! :smug:


----------



## desi1

600000 eur for abusive appeal I've never seen it...specially inflicted to an association loi 1901...it must be some kind of record:lol:


----------



## Jex7844

Well, actually it seems that it's rather due to the appeal's inadmissibility more than for its abusive nature.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=590684&page=127


----------



## Matthieu

600,000 euros, considering there are several politicians involved in this association, does not seem to be that much of a stretch.

They'll just pay it on their cumultative pensions.


----------



## LoveAgent.

Finally! I can't wait to see the start of the construction :cheers2:


----------



## Minsk

*Cräche rue Pierre Budin / ECDM*

*Architects: *Emmanuel Combarel Dominique Marrec
*Location: *15 Rue Pierre Budin, Paris, France
*Project Area: *1,937 sqm
*Project Year:* 2012
*Client: *Ville de Paris
*Photographs:* Luc Boegly, Benoît Fougeirol

The project takes place into a heterogeneous district made of buildings of any sizes, of any styles, any periods. It’s an environment slightly old-fashioned, hybrid and disintegrated, typical of the heterogeneous architecture which characterizes the Parisian periurban zones. Modernity came to complete this disorder : Adjacent to the site, an out of size construction, built in derogation of the property limits (adding a supplementary urban intention parameter), forbids any common denominator, any possibility of creating a homogeneous composition. The day-nursery is thus an attempt, for a tiny building of public utility, to exist in an unfavorable relationship in the shade of a twelve story construction which takes light, overhangs and crushes everything.

The program of the day-nursery introduces a small size, a small scale. If the volume comes from the requirements of the project concerning surfaces and scale, the writing of the building results from its specificity. The day-nursery is a horizontal. Protective and introverted, it occupies the ground, interacts with the outside spaces. Developed on two levels, it is organized to get the maximum of light and sunshine, and to by-pass the shade of the giant nearby building.

The project mixes the outside and internal spaces, organizes around a walk the 2 levels in a buckle of small paths and terraces, altering green and mineral areas. From the requirements of the program, it results a monolithic and protective facade. The building is in prefabricated concrete, long-lasting and resistant to the torments of the urban life. The surrounding wall is drilled by translucent and colored windows. These windows have various heights, for a place thought as much for the children than for the adults, the parents or the staff.

The housing part is treated as entity. The matter is to propose an autonomous writing to an additional element, both complementary and exterior to the program of the nursery itself, to propose to the future inhabitant a living environment desynchronized from his workplace. This volume lays on the nursery, slightly out of the building line, in order to give a specific urban writing to this residential space.

The project is a setting of a living place, with its specificities, its needs and also its poetic dimension, the goal is to propose for this tiny program a frame of living that generates as much an emotion with the future occupants (children, parents, staff) than the local residents.

http://www.archdaily.com/246311/crache-rue-pierre-budin-ecdm/


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Wow, that's very classy.^^


----------



## Minato ku

Some update of Beaugrenelle mall (15th arrondissement)


----------



## Jex7844

Wow, it's growing fast! Many thanks Minato .


----------



## El_Greco

Is there a thread for Les Halles?


----------



## Jex7844

Yes there is ---> HERE


----------



## Matthieu

Yeah 1000...


----------



## Clery

The Beninese photographer Mayeul Akpovi directed a stunnning timelapse video in the streets of Paris, using angles never seen before.










It's just insane !


46106624

If you can't see the embedded video, here's a link:
http://vimeo.com/46106624


.


----------



## ory26

edit


----------



## Clery

Apparently some of you can't see the video embedded, so I added a link :
http://vimeo.com/46106624


----------



## Axelferis

Crazy!


----------



## javosp

great video!!! Paris is simply AMAZING!


----------



## desi1

Me I find the vid unimpressive and predictable but maybe it's because i'm a parisian, I'm grumpy


----------



## kony

desi1 said:


> Me I find the vid unimpressive and predictable but maybe it's because i'm a parisian, I'm grumpy



well it's not about being predictable or not...since it's a compilation of well known world famous parisian landmarks, it's nothing surprising it's predictable...

what is impressive is the shooting mode, the video quality, the panning etc...maybe you can do much better out of your camera...if so please let us see your job


----------



## Axelferis

desi1 said:


> Me I find the vid unimpressive and predictable but maybe it's because i'm a parisian, I'm grumpy



why do you post then?


----------



## desi1

I have the feeling it's just a time lapse like one thousand others I've seen on the internet, nothing particular really except perhaps the camera is on rolling mechanism like a quad or something like that.
The flow of people itself is deceiving, that's far from rush hour- I know it I live there-; take the same idea to Shibuya crossroad or Mumbai streets and it's going to be much more impressive.
So OK you have the Eiffel bloody Tower so everybody feels compelled to say it's fabulous. Big deal. Listen, I'm a big promoter of my city but I want innovative ways to show it not worn-out clichés about it, there is plenty of room to do it and I don't think the vid is making a good case. The technical part I don't judge, he's a pro, he knows what he's doing.


I'm not saying it's bad work, just average.
Just giving an opinion, nothing else. Cheers .


----------



## Clery

Well, you may indeed be grumpy on this one, desi1. The shooting was amazing to me for the same reasons as those already given by Kony.

Of course, we can argue that this is more the result of modern video technology rather than director's creativity, but it's still very nice to watch.


----------



## Int'l

I agree that the video is very impressive, both technically wise and regarding what is shown. I love how well the Louvre pyramid is integrated to its environment. And la Tour Eiffel never gets boring, especially with it's night lighting, dazzling!


----------



## Axelferis

the performance is to dazzle us with things we already know.
I apreciate much his work for this one


----------



## Bovin

Some people may affect a blasé attitude instead of appreciating this great video it remains nonetheless a great video of my hometown. Not just another time lapse film but a rich original inventive cool and unpretentious vid (unlike some people) see indeed this link to see more : http://vimeo.com/46106624 . Great thanks for sharing !


----------



## Beniamin25

wow, magnificient city ... and so many great projects ! <wow>kay:


----------



## 7kuna

When I was in Paris, 6 months ago i take about a 700 photos in 7 days. My favorite city in Europe.


----------



## 7kuna

Indy G said:


> *Surprises du BTP : un air de savane sur les anciens terrains Renault
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lemoniteur.fr/157-realisations/article/actualite/18791752-surprises-du-btp-un-air-de-savane-sur-les-anciens-terrains-renault


what's up with a giraffe? :lol:


----------



## desi1

^^
*THIS* is an amazing picture!
I love it 
The kids of the crèche are lucky.


----------



## desi1

Bovin said:


> Some people may affect a blasé attitude instead of appreciating this great video it remains nonetheless a great video of my hometown. Not just another time lapse film but a rich original inventive cool and unpretentious vid (unlike some people) see indeed this link to see more : http://vimeo.com/46106624 . Great thanks for sharing !


I certainly wouldn't want to look _blasé_. Might be the impression I gave but that's not something I like.
J'en ai juste marre de voir encore et toujours les mêmes trucs sur Paris. Vous savez de quoi je parle. Surtout sur les forums internationaux. Je crois qu'on se caricature nous-mêmes. Rappelez-vous "l'amour des jeux" en 2005.

Cheers to all of you guys


----------



## 7kuna

desi1 said:


> ^^
> *THIS* is an amazing picture!
> I love it
> The kids of the crèche are lucky.


so this is some sort of elementary school or kindergarten?


----------



## desi1

A kindergarten yes.
And the kids have a playground on the roof top with the giraffe head.


----------



## 7kuna

awesome. Looks expensive to put kids there.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *France Ministry of Defense / ANMA*
> 
> Architects: ANMA
> Location: Paris, France
> Engineers: IOSIS Concept Elioth, IOSIS Conseil, IOSIS
> Client: Opale Défense Consortium for the French Ministry of Defense
> Project Type: Complete Ministry complex
> Gross Internal Area: 145,000m2
> Estimated Cost: 145,000,000 € (Before tax)
> Competition: 07/2009 – 02/2011
> Studies: 02/2011 – 07/2012
> Construction: 02/2012 – 09/2015
> Delivery: 2015
> 
> Designed by ANMA to act as a natural machine, the new headquarters of the Ministry of Defense, located in southwestern Paris, includes a health center, restaurants, media and sport centers as well as a crèche. This complex structure, designed around the strictest security requirements, is the largest public building to be built in France for 20 years. The structure aims to present an image of the armed forces, not only as a protective force, but a strong and stately force as well. More images and architects’ description after the break.







































http://www.archdaily.com/262981/france-ministry-of-defense-anma/


----------



## Jex7844

*The Olympic Pool in Aubervilliers*










When is work due to start?​


----------



## Indy G

New renders of the future Paris zoo by zones :

*Sahel - Soudan*









© Artefactory - AJOA / BTuA









© Artefactory - AJOA / BTuA

http://parczoologiquedeparis.fr/au-coeur-des-biozones/sahel-soudan

*Patagonia*









© Artefactory - AJOA / BTuA

http://parczoologiquedeparis.fr/au-coeur-des-biozones/patagonie

*Europe*









© Artefactory - AJOA / BTuA
http://parczoologiquedeparis.fr/au-coeur-des-biozones/europe

*Madagascar*









© Artefactory - AJOA / BTuA
http://parczoologiquedeparis.fr/au-coeur-des-biozones/madagascar

*Amazonia Guyana*









© Artefactory - AJOA / BTuA









© Artefactory - AJOA / BTuA
http://parczoologiquedeparis.fr/au-coeur-des-biozones/amazonie-guyane


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Awesome zoo!


----------



## Axelferis

more renders of aquatic aubervilliers?


----------



## Jex7844

Axel, some updated renders should come out in the next few weeks/months but the latest ones (not really recent) are the following ones:


















The scheme will consist of 3 entities: a tower (Sogelym Steiner); the olympic aquatic centre; & a square.​


----------



## Axelferis

thanks a lot


----------



## Indy G

Last update for Carpe Diem Tower by Milo :



milo92 said:


>


----------



## turangalia

the equivalent of 6 floors has yet to be built : 20 meters.









on your left the situation on 14 may 2012, on your right the situation on 19 august 2012
from the top of the Arc de Triomphe, the tower CARPE DIEM will be higher than the COEUR DEFENSE complex.


----------



## Feanaro

> *D2 Tower​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Majunga Tower​*


----------



## Feanaro

> *La Philharmonie​*


----------



## SparksTO

Thanks for the photos everyone, it's very amazing to see this kind of project in such a beautiful city like Paris.

La Philharmonie looks very big, can't wait so see it finished.


----------



## Indy G

New renders of Majunga Tower



Jex7844 said:


> Ce sera coloré la nuit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://canal-architecture.com/sites...elcome-344/2012.06.tour.majungacahiera4lt.pdf


----------



## turangalia

*Franklin Azzi Architecture is designated THE WINNER* for the construction of an University Building at PARIS LA DEFENSE for Nexity Enterprises.
(Franklin Azzi Architecture est désigné lauréat pour la réalisation d’un bâtiment Universitaire à la Défense pour Nexity Entreprises.)

client: 62 Neximmo represented by Nexity business
Epadesa
architect: Franklin Azzi Architecture
activity: University offices
location : City Of Nanterre behind la Grande Arche and near on Renaissance Hotel.

http://www.franklinazzi.com/nexity-la-defense-france/


----------



## Feanaro

It's beautiful!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Beautiful! Takes away a lot of the greyness of La Defence!


----------



## eurico

wow a lot projects with great design in Paris, I like it


----------



## Int'l

Do we know which universities will be hosted in this new building?


----------



## Int'l

parcdesprinces said:


>


^^I LOVE the design of this stadium!


----------



## Int'l

*Paris ranked 4th Capital City in the world*, in a report done by PwC, a *jump from last year*, after being ranked 8th.
*Paris is ranked 2nd worldwide*, ahead of London and New York *in terms of economic power*. Indeed, it has a higher number of people working in finance and intellectual services than London and New York. 
It is ranked *3rd worldwide in terms of innovation, and 1st in terms of quality of life.* It is noted that the city has the best transportation system, which is very dense. 










Articles in French here: http://www.lemonde.fr/vous/article/...villes-les-plus-attractives_1773775_3238.html
http://www.leparisien.fr/societe/pa...est-de-nouveau-magique-11-10-2012-2223223.php


----------



## ory26

edit


----------



## italiano_pellicano

very nice


----------



## Axelferis

what's new here, 

canopy? louis vuitton?

d2 is really nice.


----------



## brisavoine

Balardgone also.


----------



## brisavoine

Int'l said:


> *Paris ranked 4th Capital City in the world*, in a report done by PwC, a *jump from last year*, after being ranked 8th.
> *Paris is ranked 2nd worldwide*, ahead of London and New York *in terms of economic power*. Indeed, it has a higher number of people working in finance and intellectual services than London and New York.
> It is ranked *3rd worldwide in terms of innovation, and 1st in terms of quality of life.* It is noted that the city has the best transportation system, which is very dense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Articles in French here: http://www.lemonde.fr/vous/article/...villes-les-plus-attractives_1773775_3238.html
> http://www.leparisien.fr/societe/pa...est-de-nouveau-magique-11-10-2012-2223223.php


All those rankings are always bullshit anyway.


----------



## Minsk

*Basket Apartments in Paris / OFIS architects*

*Architects:* OFIS architects
*Location:* Paris, France
*Project Year:* 2012
*Photographs:* Tomaz Gregoric

*SOURCE: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## the spliff fairy

gorgeous


----------



## Kopacz

The fourth pic looks like a render. It's the first time I had doubts about a photo  
Really beautiful building, looks very unique and actually seems smaller than it is.


----------



## Int'l

Wow those buildings are very beautiful, and of very high quality!


----------



## Indy G

New section of Louvre Museum : islamic arts


----------



## hseugut

Mind blowing, Islam's art deserved such a jewel


----------



## desi1

hseugut said:


> Magnifique ! L'art islamique méritait vraiement une structure digne de ce nom / Mind blowing, Islam's art deserved such a jewel


hno:hno:
Well, no it doesn't...the new building is a nice addition but the "islamic" collection of the Louvre really sucks actually...when you visit it you get the feeling of visiting a flea market antiquaire...just a hotch potch of small objects vaguely coming from central asia. Lame. :bash:
I suspect they have the idea of using the upper level to showcase pieces coming from their partnership with Abu Dhabi, modern arab art, possibly...or else...
Whatever.

^^The student residence in Porte de Pantin is really seriously cool....
I wish I was still a student :lol:
Wooden outdoor structures don't age well though...might not look very shiny in a year or two...


----------



## Jex7844

*Orly airport to get a new Terminal in 2018*



























































































http://www.lemoniteur.fr/147-transport-et-infrastructures/video/19236469-orly-en-2018 *(video)*


http://www.batiactu.com/edito/un-seul-et-meme-terminal-pour-orly-en-2018--diapor-33345.php​


----------



## brisavoine

^^At last?


----------



## Jex7844

*The Vincennes zoo carries on its transformation*



> Four years after its closure to the public, one year after the start of work & one year & a half before its reopening, the Vincennes zoo is having a full transformation. The highlight will be an immense tropical glasshouse whose construction is coming along rapidly. The emblematic zoological park of the Capital has welcomed around 90 million tourists since its creation in 1934.


*Here are the latest photos of the park's work:*









The fake 65m rock under renovation


















The fake heated rocks for lions









The Giraffe's building


















The giant aviary


















The tropical glasshouse









The sea-lions & penguins's den​
http://www.batiactu.com/edito/vers-le-renouveau-du-zoo-de-vincennes--diaporama--33342.php


----------



## Jex7844

*New permanent & evolutive lighting scheme for the Galeries Lafayette*



Int'l said:


> *Nouvel éclairage des galeries Lafayette*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: http://www.lemonde.fr/culture/portf...le-centenaire-de-la-coupole_1778113_3246.html


Nice lighting imo...


----------



## Axelferis

funny 



> *That's in-Seine: Plans for inflatable bridge in Paris*
> 
> 
> 
> VISITORS to Paris could soon be bouncing across the River Seine on a bizarre inflatable bridge.
> 
> Architects have entered the odd crossing into a competition to come up with a new interactive structure in the City of Love.
> 
> The bouncy bridge would be made up of three inflatable trampolines, each filled with 3,700 cubic meters of air.
> 
> Computer generated images show members of the public flying through the air as they take in famous landmarks like the Eiffel Tower.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ine-Plans-for-inflatable-bridge-in-Paris.html


----------



## cochise75

Wow, amazing!! I'm looking forward to going on this new "bridge" :happy:


----------



## KiffKiff

Jex7844 said:


> *New permanent & evolutive lighting scheme for the Galeries Lafayette*


Permanent ? It's a joke ? it's ugly hno:


----------



## Int'l

That looks fun!



Axelferis said:


> *That's in-Seine: Plans for inflatable bridge in Paris*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VISITORS to Paris could soon be bouncing across the River Seine on a bizarre inflatable bridge.
> 
> Architects have entered the odd crossing into a competition to come up with a new interactive structure in the City of Love.
> 
> The bouncy bridge would be made up of three inflatable trampolines, each filled with 3,700 cubic meters of air.
> 
> Computer generated images show members of the public flying through the air as they take in famous landmarks like the Eiffel Tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ine-Plans-for-inflatable-bridge-in-Paris.html


----------



## cochise75

KiffKiff said:


> Permanent ? It's a joke ? it's ugly hno:


Not permanent, and it's a project, maybe for _Paris-Plage_.
=> http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fr...00128-un-trampoline-au-dessus-de-la-seine.php (article in french only)

And it's maybe ugly (I don't think so) but it's fun!


----------



## vank

Nice projects in Paris


----------



## KiffKiff

cochise75 said:


> Not permanent, and it's a project, maybe for _Paris-Plage_.
> => http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fr...00128-un-trampoline-au-dessus-de-la-seine.php (article in french only)
> 
> And it's maybe ugly (I don't think so) but it's fun!


I speak about the new lighting of Galeries Lafayette.


----------



## cochise75

KiffKiff said:


> I speak about the new lighting of Galeries Lafayette.


Arf, sorry... I agree with you for the _Galeries Lafayette_.


----------



## Jex7844

*La Garenne-Colombes, the Foster buildings*

*By Ludop360 today:*


----------



## gambarini

brisavoine said:


> This map shows all speculative office developments larger than 5,000 m² (53,820 sq. ft) completed and delivered to clients between 1998 and 2004 in Greater Paris. In light blue are reconstructions and refurbishments; in dark blue are new constructions.


Is there the possibility to reupload this foto?

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/mg/3/33/ParisOffice1.JPG


----------



## Jex7844

*'Paris-Pyrénées' : foundation stone laid on 24 october*



> The futuristic looking scheme (20th arrondissement) will host a multitude of services; un bus centre with workshops & parkings, offices, a nursery & a secondary school. *Paris-Pyrénées* is to be inaugurated in 2015
































































http://www.batiactu.com/edito/brigitte-metra-cree-un-programme-en-strates-a-pari-33425.php

I love it kay:.


----------



## cochise75

I love the indoor garden!!


----------



## Jex7844

*Paris-Pyrénées*

*Here are some photos:*

*JANUARY 2012*
























*FEBRUARY 2012*
























*MARCH 2012*
























*APRIL 2012*
























*MAY 2012*
























*JUNE 2012*
























*JULY 2012*
























*AUGUST 2012*
























*SEPTEMBER 2012*























(All photos by *Carole Barriquand Treuil*)​
http://www.centrebusparispyrenees.com/le_projet_030.htm


----------



## Jex7844

50837123​


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Jex7844 said:


> http://www.batiactu.com/edito/brigitte-metra-cree-un-programme-en-strates-a-pari-33425.php
> 
> I love it kay:.


Very cool. Reminds me of that documentary 'man after people' where plants start growing on buildings after there's no one left to maintain them. Will be very interesting to see in practice.


----------



## balthazar

Jex7844 said:


> http://www.batiactu.com/edito/brigitte-metra-cree-un-programme-en-strates-a-pari-33425.php
> 
> I love it kay:.​




looks nice.​


----------



## Minato ku

*Bercy Charenton redevelopment area* (12th arrondissement/Charenton)
Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners
[dailymotion]xukj80_projet-d-amenagement-bercy-charenton-paris-12e_lifestyle[/dailymotion]
(video in french)


----------



## Minsk

*Perforated shading panels present a dynamic facade for headquarters of the French National Centre for Nuclear Research*

In Montrouge, aaPGR architectes have developed an innovative approach to workplace design that creates architectural identity from the bioclimatic principles of natural light, planting, thermal efficiency and acoustic control. Sited along a busy thoroughfare leading into Paris, the three structures that comprise Park Azur shelter a vast 1hectare landscaped garden and provide a haven of peace in a noisy and dense urban environment.

The garden, designed by the landscape architect Philippe Raguin, forms the centrepiece to which the buildings relate, with views organised from all office levels and the ground floor restaurant. In harmony with the Paris skyline and the surrounding urban fabric, six levels of office and ancillary space provide a total of 24,500 sq m floor area.

Office areas are generous with large column free zones that can be freely reorganised to suit the ever evolving team structures of the building’s users, predominantly made up of engineers. As over 60% of the site area is allocated to the garden, all car parking is underground, where there is provision for recharging electrical vehicles.

Generated from studies of the path of the sun throughout the yearly cycle, façades have been designed as a response to each orientation. They have been fine tuned to reduce solar gain with carefully positioned horizontal and vertical fixed perforated shading panels that allow wide views out towards green spaces and high levels of natural lighting within.

Other sustainable design features include heating and cooling terminals using the principles of natural convection, low energy lighting design with multiple sensors and storage of rainwater on site. Choice of materials, waste management and organisation of the 18 month construction period, have met demanding criteria to reduce the environmental impact of the project. As a result, HQE certification (high environmental quality) and BBC certification (low energy consumption) have been attained.

Hailed as a resounding success by the building’s users and project investors alike, Park Azur sets a path towards the next generation of humane and ecologically sensitive working environments that will revitalise the inner ring of districts outside central Paris.

*Source: *www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## jamiefearon

Nice shading panels, not as obtrusive as others I have seen.


----------



## Jex7844

*'SO OUEST' Mall: lighting scheme tests*


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *M9-C Building / BP Architectures*
> 
> Architects: BP Architectures
> Location: Paris, France
> Design Team: Jean Bocabeille, Ignacio Prego
> Budget: € 25,670,000
> Area: 9,845 sqm
> Year: 2012
> Photographs: Courtesy of BP Architectures, Sergio Grazia, Luc Boegly


http://www.archdaily.com/287863/m9-c-building-bp-architectures/


----------



## HenriGermain

The front facade on M9-C is nice(rust metal or?) but the building is a mess, can't wait for it to age... Silly architects, always thinking reality is rendered in 3Dmax.


----------



## Minsk

Amazing!


----------



## hseugut

Could we have more of the LVMH fundation ? / est ce qu'on pourrait avoir plus de photos de la fondation LVMH ?


----------



## Jex7844

^^ HERE


----------



## Clery

In La Défense, the core of D2 tower is now emerging !




















Here's a scheme of the project showing how the tower will be built from its core:











And a new rendering I didn't know:











Credits go to Milo and Jexmen on PSS.


----------



## cardiff

Now this is a building worthy of Paris! Love it ^^


----------



## vank

The Ghurkin


----------



## Minato ku

*Tour 'IMEFA 52', 180m in Issy Les Moulineaux*
Architect : Jean Paul Viguier
Developer : Constructa
Surface area : 60,138 sq m


















http://www.viguier.com/en/project/46/imefa-52-tower

Note that two other skyscrapers are planned in the area









More on this thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1562508


----------



## Matthieu

Looks better in the first render


----------



## Axelferis

well


----------



## Jex7844

*Diane Kruger lights up the Champs-Elysees for Christmas*

[dailymotion]/xvafmw_illuminations-des-champs-elysees-21-novembre-2012_news#from=embediframe[/dailymotion]​
Source: Paris.fr


----------



## cochise75

New cladding for Athéna tower in La Défense.

By *Milo92*:




























Result in 2014:








(from: http://www.batiactu.com/edito/bouygues-construction-renove-la-tour-athena-a-la-d-33072.php )


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Is that the old or new cladding?
If it is the old, why on Earth are they changing it?! It looked good as it is.
Athena should not have been the top priority in terms of recladding.


----------



## Minsk

*OP13*

*Architects:* Philippe Dubus Architectes
*Location:* Paris, France
*Client:* Paris Habitat
*Area:* 4,697 sqm
*Year:* 2011
*Photographs:* Simon Deprez, Michel Denancé

www.archdaily.com


----------



## Jex7844

*Thanks to Paris’ 2 million fans!*



> *Paris has become the most “liked” city in the world on Facebook. On 28 November, the City Hall forecourt was decorated with a giant tag 10 metres long, to thank these two million web users. Here are some pictures of this temporary tribute.*
> 
> Paris reached over 2 million fans a few days ago. This means that over two million people all over the world, from Rouen to Beijing, from Los Angeles to Cairo, have “liked” Paris’ Facebook page: www.facebook.com/Paris.
> The Paris page has all the best photos and videos of the French capital, the latest news etc…
> 
> In figures
> 
> The Paris page gets 25 000 new fans per week on average. Paris is also on Twitter (@paris) with 40900 followers, and gets between 500 and 1 000 new followers per week.​




[dailymotion]/xvg861_merci-aux-2-millions-de-fans-de-paris_news[/dailymotion]
Courtesy of _mairiedeparis_​


----------



## Minsk

*Kaufman & Broad Office Building Winning Proposal / Studioninedots*

*Architects:* Studioninedots
*Location:* Boulogne-Billancourt, Paris, France
*Site:* 1696m2
*Design Completion:* 2012-2015

Studioninedots, in collaboration with Atelier 115 Architectes, recently won the limited competition for the design of a 9200m2 office building for Kaufman & Broad in Paris. Their highly legible, iconic office building, called Ya, holds its own among the high-rise structures on the park-side of Avenue Pierre Lefaucheux. The application of horizontal articulation also connects the project to the more small-scale residential developments in the vicinity. 

Called Ya, the site lies close to the Seine, overlooking Parc Billancourt and directly opposite L’île Seguin. Promising teams and renowned architects contributing to this area include Jean Nouvel, Dominique Perrault, KCAP, LAN architecture, Sauerbruch Hutton and Baumshlager Eberle.

The former Renault factory grounds in Boulogne Billancourt is the final large development area to generate a whole new identity within the Grand Paris zone. Some 15,000 people will live and work here. Ya is located on the eastern side of this area. Its southern tip lies on an important junction on the Avenue Pierre Lefaucheux, the street that forms the transition between the high-rise development in the district, Parc Billancourt and the Seine.

The open entrance faces the park and offers an exciting view through to the courtyard. The facade combines bronze-tinted aluminium and glass. Tilting the vertical aluminium slats at an angle reduces to a minimum the period in which sunlight can enter without affecting the view. Depending on the amount of solar incidence and the orientation, the slats are positioned closer to one another or further apart. This constantly changes the appearance of the building, which surprises all the time.

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## Avemano

Quel dommage de ne pas avoir eu un réel projet original de grande envergure pour ce site exceptionnel de Boulogne-Billancourt hno:


----------



## Indy G

Amazing !
:runaway:


----------



## Axelferis

i'm sorry but this buiding doesn't amaze me :down:

Stop the joke and please let build some great pieces of architecture in the part of paris!

It doesn't stand the international standards , none of the buildings match the high expectations of ile seguin.


----------



## Indy G

^^
You're wrong, that's just amazing !



Jex7844 said:


> *By Spoudzzi on 3 december:*


----------



## Indy G

Update for Carpe Diem Tower :




























http://defense-92.fr/carpediemlesphotos.html


----------



## brisavoine

Indy G said:


> ^^
> Post #4099


On s'y perd.


----------



## Indy G

Trop d'activité d'un coup 

Update for the "Tour Blanche" renovation :










http://defense-92.fr/leschantiers.html


----------



## cochise75

Redevelopment of the _Place de la République_ (january 2012 - spring 2013):

Before:



















After:























































Interactive aerial picture of the square, november 7, 2012: http://placedelarepublique.paris.fr/pano/index.html

Official website of the project (only in french): http://www.placedelarepublique.paris.fr/


----------



## Avemano

Ca sera bien, cette place a un très gros potentiel ! Elle n'a pas l'air si connue que ça pourtant :dunno: Avec tout cet espace piéton, ça va devenir un gros lieu de ralliement et de flanerie.

it wil be cool


----------



## parcdesprinces

Jex7844 said:


> A lot more beautiful than that of Trafalgar Square which is rather tasteless imo...


There's a whole world outside Paris & London, you know .

Speaking of which, the new Paris Christmas tree looks like the traditional St. Peter's Square one in Vatican City/Rome, which is generally very nice and pretty big/tall as well (around 30 meters)...at least that was the case each year I've been in Rome during the Christmas Holidays.


----------



## Axelferis

trafalgar square is an overated place.

London has more interesting places than trafalgar.
I like the new place de la republique paris.It gives to paris the charm of a lovely provincial city


----------



## Jex7844

parcdesprinces said:


> There's a whole world outside Paris & London, you know .


I deliberately refered to London as the only european Xmas tree exceeding 30m tall that I'm aware of is actually located in Trafalgar Square (offered by Norway every year). :smug:


----------



## erbse

Nice transformation, BUT: Please don't tell me they're actually removing the historical lampposts around the memorial!? 

http://imageshack.us/a/img27/9913/75281297.png


----------



## cochise75

erbse said:


> Nice transformation, BUT: Please don't tell me they're actually removing the historical lampposts around the memorial!?


Yes, but as you can see on the other pictures, they're only moved on the square. There'll be a fountain around the memorial.


----------



## Alieno

Jex7844 said:


> I deliberately refered to London as the only european Xmas tree exceeding 30m tall that I'm aware of is actually located in Trafalgar Square (offered by Norway every year). :smug:




Generally in Milan, in our Duomo Square, we have a 48-50 meters Christmas tree (offered by Italian Alps). Every year, it's always higher than Rome, Paris, London, New York...
But this year, for the first time, we have a very short tree... I don't know why, somebody says: it's the crisis!


----------



## cochise75

Movie theater *Le Louxor* renovation:

Built in 1921, abandoned in 1988, reopening: spring 2013.

Le Louxor, 1922:



























Le Louxor, 1930:









Today:









Renovation project:













































Building site:





































Pictures from this website: http://pumain.fr/cinema_le_louxor_978.htm


----------



## Jex7844

*Tower FIRST to give the weather forecasts*



> Since yesterday, the Tower FIRST (Paris' tallest office tower), has a new lighting scheme announcing the following day's weather forecasts via a color code. Yellow/Orange (sunny); Blue (a 'drop' effect meaning rainy); Grey (a 'mist' effect meaning overcast); White (a 'flake' effect meaning snowy).
> 
> On national events, there will also be different lighting schemes (May 1st, May 8th, Bastille Day, November 11th). For the great sports performances or any other event connected to our country, the tower FIRST will show a Blue White Red lighting.
> 
> Finally, for all the festive events, 'Nuits Blanches', the holiday period, Olympic Games opening ceremony, World Cup opening ceremony...the Tower FIRST will twinckle in color to reply to the Eiffel Tower.


















Left (sunny) / Right (rainy)









Bastille Day









Six different scenarii



> *Led Used *: Icolor Flex LMX (last generation led)
> *Lifetime* : 50 000 hours = 5 years and 7 months if lit 24h/24
> *Light spot number* : 2 221
> *Bar number* : 288
> *Total linear installed*: 750 m
> *Dimension of 1 feather : 7 x 2,50 m
> Feather number *: 96 lit feathers
> *Electric consumption* : 8.75kw (or 3 x 16 amper) equivalent to 3 irons (53 x 0.75 x 220)
> *Lighting power* : 6 600w, 3w/LED
> *Power adapter* : 53 PDS 60ca X 0.75a/220V = 8.75Kw
> *Led bars* : 96 Univers DMX : 18 Controlers : grand ma lighting
> *Horizontal power cord*: 3 600m of LED electric power
> *Control parameters* : 6 663
> *Control of each power cord* : 1 000m
> *Vertical fibre optics*: 250 m
> *Programs number* : 3 000



Note that 2 neon signs are to be installed in the next few weeks, that of EULER HERMES will be located on top of the tower, & that of ERSNT & YOUNG will sit in the middle.

http://www.defense-92.fr/lesnewsdeladefense.html


----------



## Axelferis

good idea


----------



## Minato ku

The new Grand Angle "mall" that opened few weeks ago.
It is not really a mall but more a pedestrian street, a good revitalization of the center of Montreuil (It wasn't dead but lacked of retail space).


----------



## Minato ku

*Etoile Lilas Cinema / Hardel et Le Bihan Architectes*

Architects: Hardel et Le Bihan Architectes
Location: Paris, France
Architect In Charge: Magali Lamoureux
Area: 5,527 sqm
Year: 2012

Since the Périphérique ring road was covered (a decision taken in 2000), the ambition of local authorities and residents has been to make the Porte des Lilas Joint Development Zone not just an outer limit of Paris, but an attractive centre in the East of Paris. The open section of the Périphérique and the nuisances it engenders have been replaced by a new, bustling neighbourhood which hosts a range of housing, activities and parks

The Porte de Lilas now stands out as an example in the development of Metropolitan Paris. The Cinéma Étoile, designed by the Hardel & Le Bihan architecture agency, puts the finishing touch on the transformation of this site and makes up for the scarcity of cinemas in the East of Paris.

Located on the Place du Maquis du Vercors, and a stone’s throw from the Rue de Belleville and the Avenue Gambetta, it serves as a linchpin to the neighbourhood, echoing a deeply polarized urban context. With the Cirque Electrique and the Jardin Serge-Gainsbourg for neighbours, it is an active participant in the renovation of this neighbourhood in Paris’ 20th arrondissement.




























www.archdaily.com


----------



## 7kuna

Such a cool idea for Tower FIRST. Simple, yet attractive


----------



## Jex7844

^^ I agree .








http://www.ladefense.fr/fr/illuminations-tour-first


----------



## el palmesano

great projects and beautiful renovation


----------



## Jex7844

*'Louis Vuitton Foundation': official website updated*



> *Frank Gehry has designed a building with a strength & an innovative spirit that symbolise the objectives of the Fondation Louis Vuitton pour la création. This edifice is the very first artistic statement of the foundation.*











Frank Gehry's initial sketches reveal a building in motion










The architect imagined a magnificent vessel among the trees



> *"With the Bois de Boulogne and the Jardin d'Acclimatation, the idea of a glass pavilion at once became a must. It seemed to me out of place to design a solid object: my quest was to express the idea of transparency." Frank Gehry*











The glass roof os the _Grand Palais_, a symphony of curves & transparency, served as one of Frank Gehry's sources of inspiration.




> *"Galleries connected by walkways, escalators & staircases inside the glass structure will allow visitors to take in the view of the surrounding woods & the landscape beyond."*
> *Frank Gehry*














*Official website* (great videos...)​


----------



## Clery

cochise75 said:


> Movie theater *Le Louxor* renovation:
> 
> Built in 1921, abandoned in 1988, reopening: spring 2013.
> 
> Le Louxor, 1922:


The Louxor movie theater reminds me the one in Quentin Tarantino's Inglourious Basterds.


----------



## Indy G

55507237


----------



## Jex7844

*The 'Samaritaine': planning permission granted*

Work to start early 2013 for a delivery in 2016.

[dailymotion]/xirvof_samaritaine-le-projet-devoile_news#from=embediframe[/dailymotion]​


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Thanks for posting this video. I love hearing about old buildings brought to life :cheers:


----------



## Axelferis

Paris keeps this charm that no city in the world can have :cheers:


----------



## Indy G

Merry Christmas from Paris !


----------



## Jex7844

*La Défense: constructions in progress (update 26/12/2012)*



> *CARPE DIEM Tower*






























> *MELIA HOTEL 4**





















> *MAJUNGA Tower*




























> *D2 Tower*



















Credit: Spoudzzi & Milo


----------



## Clery

They started to put the cladding on Majunga tower. The models looked really promising.

How does it look in real for the first floors ? It's maybe too early to tell.


----------



## Jex7844

*ALTO Tower: new design...?*

Not bad but only 150m...

















http://www.defense-92.fr/lesnewsdeladefense.html


----------



## Jex7844

*Tour BA 117* (Balard)


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

The cladding is amazing. Almost looks like a rendering :cheers:


----------



## Jex7844

*PARIS, THE CITY OF LIGHT*

*By Benjamin Trancart:*

56467095​


----------



## kony

Merci jex,

super sympa


sinon on avait vu la partie 1 il y a 5-6 mois, voici la partie 2...aussi impressionnnante !!

50467187


----------



## ParisianStyle

*ISSY - Tour Bioclimatique, 194m - Competition*




























Now let's cross our fingers...


----------



## Cyril

^^ Nice ad for PSS website


----------



## Avemano

Tour Bioclimatique

It would be so beautiful with the Tour Triangle, imagine a cluster in this style for the Paris Expo Porte de Versailles :nuts:









Tour Triangle

But it's Paris, nimbies will never let this happen hno:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

The Tour Bioclimatique is awesome :cheers:

Best of luck to see it and the Tour Triangle go up within the upcoming years.

What exactly is the current status of the Tour Triangle?


----------



## Avemano

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> What exactly is the current status of the Tour Triangle?


According to pss-archi.eu, "Triangle is a winner project, part of a process of reflection on the passing of regulatory ceiling 37 meters on the fringes of the capital.

The project proposed by Unibail-Rodamco (owner of Paris Expo) is designed by Swiss architects Herzog and De Meuron. It takes a pyramidal shape and associated activities. The tower will contain offices including twenty floors, a conference center / convention, a museum of world languages​​, a business incubator specializing in "Business Innovation" or the shops and facilities open to the public.

The City of Paris, working on the file associated with the promoter, including requirements on the environmental dimension and the size of public spaces that will be implemented to avoid to make a private place."

(thanks to google translate)
http://www.pss-archi.eu/immeubles/FR-75056-8404.html










Official website : http://tour-triangle-paris.com/

May God, Janet Jackson et Bob the sponge make it happen.
:drool:


----------



## Jex7844

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> What exactly is the current status of the Tour Triangle?


Further to the public enquiry in 2012, the investigation commissioner made a report stating his favourable opinions but coupled with 3 reservations. This report has been handed in to Paris' City Hall which must now undertake some studies to come up with solutions to the 3 reservations. Once done, the _Conseil de Paris _ will have to give their opinion on the procedure's outcome.

If everything goes well, construction could start early 2014 but before (this year), the Parc des Expositions's Hall 1 needs to be partially demolished to make way for the _Tour Triangle_. The P.L.U. (Plan Local d'Urbanisme) has also to be voted in 2013 to allow a construction over the 37 metres (maximum height usually allowed in Paris). Besides, the nimbys have already warned Paris's City Hall that they will appeal against the P.L.U.


----------



## Indy G

@ ParisianStyle et Avemano : le hotlinking n'est pas toléré sur PSS, que ce soit pour y montrer des photos ou pour en exporter sur d'autres sites comme SSC.
Vous constatez d'ailleurs par vous-même que ça ne fonctionne pas ici, le mieux serait que vous éditiez vos posts en mettant soit le *lien direct* vers PSS ou soit que vous hébergiez les images plutôt que de faire du hotlinking.


----------



## Avemano

C'est édité, normalement ça marche


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I wish Le Triangle was built closer to La Defense.


----------



## Avemano

Rehabilitation of the Magasins Généraux at Pantin :









Posts from the French SSC :


Jex7844 said:


> *AVANT*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *APRES*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lemoniteur.fr/





Minato ku said:


> La reconversion des Magasins généraux à Pantin fait partie de la ZAC du Port à Pantin.
> 
> 
> 46.650 m² de logements.
> 22.000 m² de bureaux.
> 3.550 m² de commerces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.est-ensemble.fr/coeur-marin-pantin


A nice example of rehabilitation for industrial stuff : Grands Moulins de Pantin, now headquarters of the BNP Paribas Securities Services.




























:cheers:


----------



## Avemano

del


----------



## Avemano

"Fondation Louis Vuitton pour la création" is rising !



kony said:


> ca promet !
> 
> voir la version grand format !
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kevindhaley/8367133726/sizes/k/in/photostream/





kony said:


> Si il est eclaire, c est uniquement les eclairages de chantiers...donc on peut pas juger...reste a voir les eclairages une fois le musee ouvert...


I can't wait to see it completed :banana:


----------



## LondonFox

I like the purple colour lights in LD on that skyscraper... it is much needed! They should have it there all the time.


----------



## LondonFox

Axelferis said:


> trafalgar square is an overated place.



You only say that because of its name and that Admiral Nelson stands tall in the centre :lol: 

I joke I joke.

This open space in Paris is very nice. It is bigger than Trafalgar anyway so it is not right to draw comparisons really.


----------



## parcdesprinces

LondonFox said:


> You only say that because of its name and that Admiral Nelson stands tall in the centre


Tsss, everybody but the Brits knows that it's a statue of Napoleon on the column actually !


----------



## Jex7844

Guys (Axelferis among others), please stop adding fuel to the fire, that's childish & boring...hno:

________________________________________​


> *Londonfox*
> I like the purple colour lights in LD on that skyscraper... it is much needed! They should have it there all the time.


This lighting scheme on top of FIRST tower is actually permanent since late 2012. That's a meteorological station & is lit up from 5pm up to 7am the next day (if I remember well)with a different color to indicate what the weather will be like (see diagram below). It was needed indeed as the distinctive top was lamentably left in the dark so far.


----------



## LondonFox

parcdesprinces said:


> Tsss, everybody but the Brits knows that it's a statue of Napoleon on the column actually !



Perhaps :lol: although, I think for Napoleon he should be a bit shorter :|

Jex, thank you for this information. It is a great addition this lighting scheme!

I think more towers in LD should have something like this! It adds a bit more variety to it all instead of just boring yellow interior lighting in the windows.

I know that here in London they are making the tall buildings have colourful lighting schemes.. as long as it remains tasteful obviously.


----------



## cochise75

Movie theater *Le Louxor* renovation, on january:





































Source: http://www.lesamisdulouxor.fr/2013/01/restauration-de-la-facade-quelques-nouvelles/


Le Louxor before renovation:










After renovation (spring 2013):




























http://pumain.fr/cinema_le_louxor_978.htm


----------



## Avemano

Very cute


----------



## Avemano

*Tribunal de Grande Instance des Batignolles*

New High Court of Paris.
From now, it's on the Île de la Cité (Notre Dame de Paris, Hôtel-Dieu ...).
Expected in 2016-2017 ... the highest building in Paris locality (commune ?) since Tour Montparnasse, it will go to be 45 years between them :lol:



Jex7844 said:


>


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1489032

When you see it, you don't want to go there :angel:


----------



## Avemano

*Le nouveau Beaugrenelle*

In the 15th arrondissement of Paris, in the Front de Seine highrise district near the Eiffel Tower (center of the world), renovation of a commercial center by Valode & Pistre.



Jex7844 said:


> Ca a déjà de la gueule, merci pour les photos...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------​
> Il y a un site officiel et notamment une superbe vidéo ICI





Jex7844 said:


> http://www.paris.fr/accueil/accueil...n-nouveau-visage/rub_1_actu_122105_port_24329


For real :



Minato ku said:


> Vendredi dernier.


Can't wait to see it illuminated :banana:


----------



## tonttula

LondonFox said:


> Perhaps :lol: although, I think for Napoleon he should be a bit shorter :|


Ok sorry for the off topic but Napoleon being short is actually a myth. He was 169 cm that was the average at the time. 


To stay on topic. That lighting scheme just doesn't look great, but i really love the fact that there's purpose tide to it as well! Just like London, Paris seems to be doing great with its new projects.


----------



## cochise75

Redevelopment of the _Place de la République_ (january 2012 - spring 2013):

Before:



















After:










The site, october/november 2012:

_























_


----------



## cochise75

_















​_
_
































_
Thanks to Donquichotedelmedina for the pictures.
http://placedelarepublique.paris.fr/pano/index.html


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

What happened to the Dunkirk to Paris canal project which was launched by Sarko? Did it die after Hollande's election or is it still an actual plan?


----------



## Avemano

^^ http://www.developpement-durable.gouv.fr/Presentation-du-projet-de-canal.html

It is the presentation of the project on the official website of the French Ministry of Ecology, Sustainable Development and Energy, the 10/26/12. So I think it's still in draf but they have to talk about the money, the impacts on the french commercial ports, ecology ....


----------



## Avemano

*Forum des Halles*

Not so far from the Louvre, the Forum des Halles is rising :cheers:



Jex7844 said:


> *Photos de Franck Badaire:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.batiactu.com/edito/le-tempo-s-accelere-sur-le-chantier-des-halles--34014.php


What we can expect :


----------



## Avemano

Amazing shot of "Le Bistrot à vin" by night at La Défense, the biggest european business district.


----------



## Waffenmetzer

Does anyone know if Tour Osmose has been cancelled, or is it still scheduled to 2015 ?


----------



## Avemano

According to PSS-archi.eu, Osmose is not cancelled but there is no delivery date (they write 2016 on their website but ...). Such as Generali, I suppose that the project could rise very fast is someone is interested to buy it, the place is free and Bouygues and Centuria seem to be determined to build it ... maybe after the crisis :dunno:

It is a very nice project by the way, it could help to improve parisians's view on skyscrapers :cheers:



>


----------



## italiano_pellicano

thanks for the updates


----------



## cochise75

Redevelopment of the _Place de la République_, by *Marlove*. (20/01/2013)


----------



## Waffenmetzer

Thank you for the photos.


----------



## KaEL-

Thx...Is there pics of _Louis Vuitton Foundation_ site?


----------



## Langur

Avemano said:


> It is a very nice project by the way, it could help to improve parisians's view on skyscrapers :cheers:


It's a nice design when taken individually, but it appears top-heavy when viewed from central Paris. Hermitage Towers will do the same. I think there's room for this trick once over, but it quickly loses its appeal through repetition.

La Defence is currently rather boxy and conservative, and I can appreciate there's a desire to introduce some interesting new forms. However it can easily be overdone. A skyline of wierdly shaped glass blobs and other random "look-at-me" objects (as per the first of your three images) is not a winning aesthetic imo. My own city must be careful for the same reason.


----------



## Waffenmetzer

Langur said:


> It's a nice design when taken individually, but it appears top-heavy when viewed from central Paris. Hermitage Towers will do the same. I think there's room for this trick once over, but it quickly loses its appeal through repetition.


Here is a poorly shooped render to show La D*é*fen*s*e with both Tour Osmose and Hermitage Plaza. Is this what you talked about ?


----------



## Langur

Yes, it looks a bit ungainly imo. The individual buildings may be good, but the composition doesn't work. It looks messy and unbalanced. However I'm pleased to see that the Tour Phare is blocked by the Hermitage Towers. I've never liked the Phare design.


----------



## UnHavrais

Hermitage Plaza :drool:


----------



## SparksTO

Osmose tower is absolutely beautiful but at least I really hope that they would be able to build the Hermitage Plaza and Phare tower. These towers will send a message to the world and will give a greater international feeling to Paris, as France really need to reform and boost its politics, economics and competitiveness, Paris needs these projects in the same way.


----------



## Jex7844

Langur said:


> However I'm pleased to see that the Tour Phare is blocked by the Hermitage Towers. I've never liked the Phare design.


If HP was not to come to fruition (what I don't wish obviously), PHARE will be clearly visible & will stand out proudly in the business district.

I really look forward to PHARE, its organic design, its amazing cladding will make people gaze at it once built (even those who are currently very skeptical about it...) PHARE will be La Défense's beacon & will be an amazing & unique addition to the skyline...

I'm severely running out of patience but we all know that we can't do differently in this country, we have to wait for the appeals to get cleared before jumping for joy, so...


----------



## ThatOneGuy

There are banners for La Defense showing the Hermitage towers in their logo. I don't understand what's keeping them from just building them already... a few grumpy old men complaining about height?


----------



## SparksTO

ThatOneGuy said:


> There are banners for La Defense showing the Hermitage towers in their logo. I don't understand what's keeping them from just building them already... a few grumpy old men complaining about height?


I read recently that they are in talks with the banks and that they almost complete their financial needs to start construction. But I do think it is mostly because the appeals that they haven't started full demolition/construction.

Guys it is possible to reduce all these process for construction? It's insane.


----------



## Jex7844

ThatOneGuy said:


> There are banners for La Defense showing the Hermitage towers in their logo. I don't understand what's keeping them from just building them already... a few grumpy old men complaining about height?


Just reread HP's thread dude, you'll have the answer.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=634777&page=49



SparksTO said:


> Guys it is possible to reduce all these process for construction? It's insane.


Nope, welcome to France SparksTO...the judiciary procedure is awfully long in this country, that's insane & frustrating but there's nothing we can do, but wait...


----------



## Avemano

UnHavrais said:


> Hermitage Plaza :drool:


I hope that it will not hide too much La Défense hno:


----------



## R.T.

Do you have any maps with all these greats projects (fondation Vuitton, tour triangle, philharmonique, etc)?

Thanks.


----------



## LaMingue

R.T. said:


> Do you have any maps with all these greats projects (fondation Vuitton, tour triangle, philharmonique, etc)?
> 
> Thanks.


Try with this one, created by the city of Paris: http://www.paris.fr/metropole2020


----------



## LondonFox

Lol, how did this thread gain an extra 6,000 views in the space of 45 mins tonight? Tsk tsk. :lol: childish behaviour. Apparently there is an Admin here who was worried about the London thread overtaking this one on view count.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ To be honest I personally never looked at the number of 'views' whatever the thread until you mentioned it now... But indeed, how 6,000 more views in 45 min is possible ?

Anyway, is it that important to you ? :dunno:


Oh and the most "important" if I may say so, is the fact that in the real world, Paris gets more visitors than London, not to mention France as a whole vs the UK as a whole laugh.... 

:baeh3:


----------



## LondonFox

Someone else mentioned it in the London thread. I didn't even notice myself. I'm not bothered..... But someone French in charge of this thread clearly is.... :lol: Bris? Matthieu?


----------



## parcdesprinces

LondonFox said:


> But someone French in charge of this thread clearly is.... :lol: Bris?


Maybe..honestly I don't know....(and I don't really care) 

It could also be a sort of bug, don't you think? :dunno:


----------



## LondonFox

I don't care. Whatever floats that fraudulent persons boat. See you on the rugby pitch where it matters :hug:


----------



## Ecological

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ To be honest I personally never looked at the number of 'views' whatever the thread until you mentioned it now... But indeed, how 6,000 more views in 45 min is possible ?
> 
> Anyway, is it that important to you ? :dunno:
> 
> *
> Oh and the most "important" if I may say so, is the fact that in the real world, Paris gets more visitors than London, not to mention France as a whole vs the UK as a whole laugh.... *
> 
> :baeh3:


Come on  we all know the reason for this is that many internationals can flow through France from European countries. You can only get to the UK by Boat or Plane. 

Anyway - 2 points.

1) What is the status of Hermitage?
2) The post count is silly but who gives a shit if someone is being a bit childish and petty. This forum is littered with it. Be happy that London is booming much more than our European counterparts


----------



## Alvar Lavague

LondonFox said:


> Lol, how did this thread gain an extra 6,000 views in the space of 45 mins tonight? Tsk tsk. :lol: childish behaviour. Apparently there is an Admin here who was worried about the London thread overtaking this one on view count.


You yourself are contributing to this childish contest by keeping an eye on the view counts


----------



## LondonFox

Indeed, more investment in London than Paris and New York combined.  but none of this particularly matters. I love Paris.


----------



## LondonFox

Alvar Lavague said:


> You yourself are contributing to this childish contest by keeping an eye on the view counts


Try reading my following post before commenting. Someone else noticed and brought it to my attention in the London thread. You may dismount your high horse now.


----------



## parcdesprinces

LondonFox said:


> See you on the rugby pitch where it matters :hug:



Indeed! 

:horse: :horse:


----------



## LondonFox

:lol: :cheers:


----------



## Cuernavacacity

Wow, I really love this city


----------



## Jex7844

R.T. said:


> Do you have any maps with all these greats projects (fondation Vuitton, tour triangle, philharmonique, etc)?
> 
> Thanks.



Not sure what kind of map you mean R.T., be more precise dude please .


-----------------------------------------------------------

This is one of the emblematic projects of the Greater Paris:

*L'Etoile du Bourget (a great multimodal station)*



























> Élaboration d’un plan stratégique de développement territorial et d’aménagement pour le pôle métropolitain du Bourget
> maîtrise d’ouvrage : communauté d’agglomération de l’aéroport du Bourget – pour le compte des villes de : Le Bourget, Blanc-Mesnil, Bonneuil-en-france, Drancy, Dugny
> 1. Donner à la place Lindbergh la force symbolique d’une entrée de ville
> 2. l’avenue de la division Leclerc (rn2) sera transformée en boulevard urbain.
> 3. Faire de la Gare du Bourget un hub métropolitain rayonnant sur l’espace urbain, désenclavant des quartiers d’habitat et les zones d’activité actuellement bloquées





















http://www.le-bourget.fr/IMG/pdf/Doc_GP_grand_paris_bd-3.pdf

ps: stop trolling Pdp...:madwife:


----------



## Avemano

Cuernavacacity said:


> Wow, I really love this city


You have very good taste !
Paris, a world capital, the capital of Europe. :cheers:


----------



## R.T.

LaMingue said:


> Try with this one, created by the city of Paris: http://www.paris.fr/metropole2020


Thank you.


----------



## R.T.

Jex7844 said:


> Not sure what kind of map you mean R.T., be more precise dude please .
> 
> :


I don't know Paris, so if I can have a map where I can see the most important projects it would be nice because for now, I'm not able to see where they are. (tour triangle ? Canopée/les halles ? Philharmonique ?)


----------



## Jex7844

I see dude.



*"Tour TRIANGLE" (Rue Ernest Renan), Paris 15th arrondissement:* 

*Métro:* *Porte de Versailles* near the _Parc des Expositions_.











*"PHILHARMONIE DE PARIS"* 

*Métro:* *Porte de Pantin*











*"CANOPEE"*

*Métro:* *Châtelet les Halles*











*"FONDATION LOUIS VUITTON"*

*Métro:* *Sablons* (near the _Jardin d'Acclimatation_ in the _Bois de Boulogne_).











I hope it helps...


----------



## Avemano

I thought that the Philharmonie de Paris was on the other side of the Périphérique, as a symbol of the Grand Paris, on m'aurait menti


----------



## Waffenmetzer

Avemano said:


> I thought that the Philharmonie de Paris was on the other side of the Périphérique, as a symbol of the Grand Paris, on m'aurait menti














Jex7844 said:


>


Maybe not the best shape in my opinion but I like the idea and the futuristic look.


----------



## Axelferis

LondonFox said:


> Lol, how did this thread gain an extra 6,000 views in the space of 45 mins tonight? Tsk tsk. :lol: childish behaviour. Apparently there is an Admin here who was worried about the London thread overtaking this one on view count.


hno: i was sure you was this one(with portonuts and so143) who clicked all the year to have more views !

just pathetic!

I seriously don't understand why you represent so bad your country by childist attitudes.
Can you look at you in the mirror ? truely?


----------



## LouisLazare

Gay Games 2018: Paris et Londres dans les starting-blocks

http://www.tetu.com/actualites/inte...ris-et-londres-dans-les-starting-blocks-22918


----------



## Jex7844

Waffenmetzer said:


> Maybe not the best shape in my opinion but I like the idea and the futuristic look.


I don't share your opinion at all. I honestly think that it looks great, I love the shape of it. Furthermore, it's gonna be one of the tallest stations -multimodal-in the world (100m).


----------



## Sesto Elemento

Hermitage ?
The cover which had to be situated above the RD7 (in front of Hermitage thus) was apparement cancelled (given up). Reflexions is for the study. This cover had to be entierement financed by the EPADESA.

In front of the judgement of the Court of Appeal of the T.G.I. of Paris returned on May 03rd, 2012, the association Vivre a La Defense provided in quashing last October against Hermitage. It is what blocks again and again the project. 

Otherwise, Les Damiers Infra-Anjou (location of Hermitage) is being removed asbestos and emptied of the inside.



letranger said:


> Yes, there are more projects in London for now, that to obvious. So what?


Et alors on s'en fout.


----------



## 676882

Thanks for the real answer!))


Sesto Elemento said:


> Et alors on s'en fout.


Quantity vs. quality))


----------



## Jex7844

Welcome to the forum Letranger .

I recommend you to take a look at the threads dedicated to Hermitage Plaza on both sections (french & international), you'll have some more information there...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=590684&page=149

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=634777&page=49


----------



## Sesto Elemento

hno: :bash:

http://www.lesechos.fr/economie-pol...es-aux-automobilistes-pour-travaux-532728.php



> *La voie rapide de la rive gauche parisienne est ouverte à d'importants travaux lundi pour créer un espace de 4,5 hectares consacré au sport, à la culture et à la nature. Jusqu'à 2.000 véhicules par heure empruntaient ce tronçon.*
> 
> Voies sur berge parisiennes
> Voies sur berge parisiennes
> 
> Après la fermeture des voies sur berge rive droite, c'est au tour de la rive gauche. Mesure phare et très controversée du second mandat de Bertrand Delanoë, la voie rapide longeant la rive gauche de la Seine, à Paris, sera définitivement fermée aux automobilistes sur 2,5 km lundi, pour permettre l'aménagement d'un vaste espace dédié aux loisirs. Entre pont de l'Alma et pont Royal, les véhicules motorisées devront désormais emprunter les « quais hauts », avec à la clé un ralentissement du trafic, malgré la création d'une troisième voie de circulation quai Anatole France. « A terme, une fois que tout sera à l'équilibre et que les automobilistes auront pris d'autres habitudes, le temps de parcours devrait être allongé d'environ six minutes pour traverser Paris d'est en ouest. Dans un premier temps, ce sera plus long », reconnaît la mairie. Jusqu'à 2.000 véhicules par heure empruntent actuellement ce tronçon.
> 
> La droite, qui combat ce projet depuis des mois et l'avait même bloqué sous la présidence de Nicolas Sarkozy, a encore dénoncé vendredi « des aménagements d'une nature ludique futile en parfait décalage avec les réalités économiques et sociales du moment, et dont les conséquences pratiques n'ont pas été anticipées ». « Aucun transport collectif alternatif efficace n'a été prévu », proteste Rachida Dati, concernée au premier chef en tant que maire UMP du septième arrondissement de la capitale. L'association 40 millions d'automobilistes assure que la pétition qu'elle a lancée pour obtenir le retrait du projet a recueilli 30.000 signatures.
> 
> 
> ....


 The continuation on:
http://www.lesechos.fr/economie-politique/france/actu/0202529503790-paris-les-quais-rive-gauche-definitivement-fermes-aux-automobilistes-pour-travaux-532728.php


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^



Sesto Elemento said:


> hno: :bash:


----------



## Axelferis

Paris is a city made for tourisms
this sector creates much more jobs that the guy who drives his car everyday!

surprisingly i am ok with this project.

more tourists will come in paris just to walk along the riverside.

The main problem imo is in the fact that 'Grand paris' doesn't exist today to solve the problem of transports question.

for the ones who cross paris:NYC has big traffic jams , Tokyo too and London center is accessible only if you pay.

The main problem for me is this absence of a central authority to regulate the big aspects of ile de france politics of transports.

Paris must be bigger and people should stop one day to come in paris with cars!

do people in london go at the city in cars? No
they take the metro.
this is the future of our transports.that's the main aspect to clarify and strenghen.


----------



## Sesto Elemento

^^ Except that in winter, I will certainly not take plaisure here ! 
Paris is not a city just for tourism, this is a city there 2 millions peoples live everyday, and that is a bad new if you taked this axe usually.
Do the people make shoping and buying food and take metro ? No. And a lot of TC are not very sure in the evening or the night.
Your solution is to ban cars of Paris ? Like this the city will be a desert...
Like that Paris will can maybe the city the most congested by France. Thanks Delanoe.


----------



## Axelferis

The night when work is finished it becomes 'normal' (21-22 pm) for cars life.

Yes Paris is not only for tourism but can you neglect the number of hôtels & offices on the place of Paris?

Do you think the nightlife is just made for parisians? How many people come from the outside? A lot. Because neuilly ,vincennes,etc... are not (to date) Paris even if we consider them like part of the greater Paris.

People in their mind should stop to ignore that paris is the core of industrial metropole of 12 millions inhabitants.

Go to Tokyo to observe how long is the come back to home for a worker between center of the city and his home.
Do the same for NYC.

Parisians (at least the rare who truly are considered as ) should realize that times change and Riverside touristic aspect creates more jobs than their unhapiness.


----------



## 676882

Who's in charge of tags, and why are they that odd?


----------



## Godius

Stop giving them what they want; your attention. It's not worth it.


----------



## Sesto Elemento

The problem is not that there is a new place to have a great life, no, that's very good, the problem is that is remplace a "major" axe very frequented. I know that there are a lot of hotels in Paris, but there are a lot of old buildings that we could destroy and remplace by beautifuls parcs, places or others things...

"Do you think the nightlife is just made for parisians? How many people come from the outside? A lot. Because neuilly ,vincennes,etc... are not (to date) Paris even if we consider them like part of the greater Paris."

The people who lives outside of Paris Intra come for the large majority in common transport, so thats for what we must upgrade the subways and tramways... 
The people who lives in suburbs and wants to go in another part of the suburbs make it in car,to by-pass Paris and the parisians who lives in paris and want to go in another place of paris make it with there cars.


----------



## Jex7844

[dailymotion]/xwuu44_les-berges-construction-du-jardin-flottant_news#from=embediframe[/dailymotion]​


----------



## UnHavrais

^^ Made in Le Havre !


----------



## Avemano

Axelferis said:


> Paris is a city made for tourisms
> this sector creates much more jobs that the guy who drives his car everyday!


Tourists and people who work for tourists need to drive their car everyday ! Taxis, restaurants, shops, they are all used by tourists and they all need big car axes to cross Paris.

No, this project is made only for a few ideologists who see Paris as a village where everybody drive vélibs to go to a sunday lunch at Montmartre.

If only the mayor would propose some project made for parisians AND commuters to cross over Paris, but we go back at the Grand Paris, decisions made by a mayor elected by 2millions people have big consequences on 12 millions people.


----------



## CB31

Exactly, for example, personally I like the project but not this way, this is completely wrong because there is ANY big and ambitious public transport project.

Delanoë made a few things nice and good but I can't forgive him for being agains the "Grand Paris". I'm so glad he's going the next year and I really really hope that Rachida Dati wins the elections. The right won't be perfect either but how she said "Paris well worth a big ambitious".

This city can't wait any more for a big restructuration, and exactly like you well said *"decisions made by a mayor elected by 2millions people have big consequences on 12 millions people".*


----------



## Sesto Elemento

^^ The ambition, it is not too much he'strick to Delanoe. That something overtakes of the grass, everybody persists above. Me too I prefer Dati. With Delanoé, Paris looks like more and more an open-air museum.

I see well a promotion for Paris in the future: " Paris, world's biggest museum ! " 

But there are so many buildings rotted and without interets to be replaced.


----------



## Waffenmetzer

CB31 said:


> "decisions made by a mayor elected by 2millions people have big consequences on 12 millions people".


THIS. 

Of all the arguments in favour of the "Grand Paris" this one is the strongest in my opinion.


----------



## Axelferis

*Passerelle ZAC Claude Bernard Paris 19e*



> The Paris ring road will soon celebrate its 80 candles and has never stopped since its inception, to be considered a city break. Sometimes it presents itself as an infrastructure for spatial segregation. In early 2013, the agency DVVD won the competition to make a bridge over the Paris ring road.
> 
> Intended only for active modes (pedestrians, bicycles and PMR), the bridge is part of the ZAC Claude Bernard operation in the heart of one of the flagship projects in Paris: Paris North East. The bridge will connect the future therefore multimodal (RER E, 4 bus lines, T3 and T8), warehouses Macdonald rehabilitated and therefore ZAC Claude Bernard with his future cinema complex and park and shopping center in Aubervilliers Millennium .
> 
> http://www.urbanews.fr/2013/01/24/28401-passerelle-zac-claude-bernard-de-lautre-cote-du-periph/#


----------



## Avemano

^^ They should bomb that ring road


----------



## Sesto Elemento

The map of the site Paris.fr/metropole2020 which is mentionned here is very interesting. It's the first time I see it. There is every urban projects of the Grand Paris.
But anybody know what's the difference between the purple points and the blue and green points ? The statut of projects ?
If it is, this map is not very updated.


----------



## Axelferis

which map?


----------



## R.T.

This one :

http://www.paris.fr/metropole2020


----------



## Eslope

Funny how the view-count of the London thread has suddenly surged ahead of the Paris one when it was trailing behind by about 3000 views only 2 hours ago....
And it's still rising like crazy right now.

Who's cheating now ?


SO143, London Fox, Porto nutjob or one of the numerous other London no-life propagandists have been hard at work this evening, it seems.

At least it's a nice change of pace from flooding every section of SSC with thousands of London pictures all the live long day.


----------



## RobH

4 posts???

What have you contributed???


----------



## Eslope

RobH said:


> What have you contributed???


_



Location: London / Kent

Click to expand...

_You live in the World Capital. 
Surely you can read.


----------



## Waffenmetzer

The Brits are now ahead, let the chase begin ! :lol:


----------



## Sesto Elemento

^^ They lose the race to have 1 000 000 views against Paris  The rest haven't any importance.


----------



## deckard_6

Hermitage Plaza are impressive towers, but they ruin the whole skyline from the city center, imo. Aesthetics in urban planning is what Paris is most well-known for, if you allow private investors to build whatever they want wherever they get the highest profit you'll end up having a London-like city, which is amazing in its own way, but not in the same way as Paris ought to be. 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## 676882

Why (again) thread has such a stupid tags? Can't some1 just delete this spits of Brit envy?))


----------



## hseugut

Brits are so pathetics ... at least the rat and his friends .. but Paris was the first to reach the million views -and not artificially-


----------



## Jex7844

Who cares...we don't have a couple of blokes to bump the thread every single hour 365 days/year to get as many views as possible...those people must have a miserable existence to spend it doing that...whatever, let's be back on topic please.

ps: let's not generalise, some brits are very well worth it...thank god.


----------



## CB31

hseugut said:


> Brits are so pathetics ... at least the rat and his friends .. but Paris was the first to reach the million views -and not artificially-


Man you have to respect, that's not acceptable. This argument has to stop, it doen't make any sense and it doesn't matter how many views have each other, it's ridiculous. The ONLY really importante matter is how much foreign and private investment each one is getting. 

We have to accepte London is doing extremely better than Paris in this period. In a mature why we need to understand it and see what politics they have adopted to boost that much the private investment in the entire city and decide how we could implement them in the city to improve our degraded situation.

I think we should be happy for their progress and enjoy how this Global City well connect to Paris is growing that well. If we are getting left behing it's not their fault it's our and our politicians in the recent periods of Paris and of the country to fail to boost our competitiviness.


----------



## Waffenmetzer

deckard_6 said:


> Hermitage Plaza are impressive towers, but they ruin the whole skyline from the city center, imo. Aesthetics in urban planning is what Paris is most well-known for, if you allow private investors to build whatever they want wherever they get the highest profit you'll end up having a London-like city, which is amazing in its own way, but not in the same way as Paris ought to be.


Actually, the symmetry of the skyline from this point of view (Tour Osmose on the left-Avenue De Gaulle running to the Arche de la Défense-Hermitage Plaza on the right) reminds me of the spirit of XIXth century Paris, the jardin à la française.... Definitely nothing to do with London.


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

hseugut said:


> Brits are so pathetics ... at least the rat and his friends .. but Paris was the first to reach the million views -and not artificially-





Jex7844 said:


> Who cares...we don't have a couple of blokes to bump the thread every single hour 365 days/year to get as many views as possible...those people must have a miserable existence to spend it doing that...whatever, let's be back on topic please.
> 
> ps: let's not generalise, some brits are very well worth it...thank god.


*"The lady doth protest too much, methinks*"


----------



## brisavoine

letranger said:


> Who's in charge of tags, and why are they that odd?


I have notified Matthieu, who is an administrator of SSC, but apparently some English trolls such as the one in the post preceding mine keep coming in this thread and creating stupid tags.

Feel free to contact Matthieu and other SSC admins if you want this solved, since the local mods here are doing nothing about it.


----------



## Jex7844

*Foster's building in La Garenne-Colombes*

*Photos taken today by Timsch (PSS):*




































































































[imgl]http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/8339/img0326sn.jpg[/img]


----------



## Axelferis

nice simple project


----------



## Waffenmetzer

Expectation and reality are two completely different things. :lol:


----------



## Belgrader

La Defense is really dense, is there a possibility to expand it on a neighbouring areas?


----------



## Jex7844

Waffenmetzer said:


> Expectation and reality are two completely different things. :lol:


:weird: Can you develop please...?


----------



## Jex7844

For having lived both in Paris & London, I can say that London, despite an obvious lack of bins (unlike the French capital), is a lot cleaner than Paris...so it's definitely a matter of mentality.


----------



## cloud32

So I come to this thread to see whats projects are going on in Paris for when I visit in a few weeks and i'm met with constant 'one ups' with London and anti-British comments and tags that (to be honest) make this thread look quite child-like. Looking on the London thread there are no constant comparisons and 'one ups' with Paris, it's just discussions about the projects going on in that city. I know this is hypocritical as I've just started up the discussion again but this has to stop. The London forum manages to stay on topic 90% of the time and posters don't seem to feel the need to slag Paris off 24 7 so why can't this one stay on topic? Rant over, I apologise.


----------



## Avemano

Jex7844 said:


> *Winning project by Stewart*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No comment...:smug:
> 
> Source: Urbanews


:lol:


----------



## Avemano

Cyril said:


> A picture I took earlier today:


A lot of great points of view on the Fondation Louis Vuitton, I can't wait to see it by night from everywhere :nuts:


----------



## cochise75

Renovation of Athena tower, by *Cyril*:


----------



## Waffenmetzer

^^ This is France ! Even the cranes are Bleu-Blanc-Rouge.

Nice pictures by the way. :cheers:


----------



## Avemano

donquichotedelmedina said:


> _Devant la Bourse du Commerce, les ouvriers préparent les fondations du futur jardin de 4,5 hectares, qui sera situé au dessus du Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grâce à une eau colorée, les ouvriers vérifient l'étanchéité du sol au dessus de l'actuel Forum des Halles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La charpente métallique sera à terme dissimulée par la canopée. Elle soutiendra les futurs équipements publics, dont un conservatoire flambant neuf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _​http://www.metrofrance.com/paris/en-images-au-cur-du-chantier-des-halles/mmaD!w538bQ1DyZWkc/





Jex7844 said:


> ​


Amazing Paris is amazing, I can't wait :banana:


----------



## edubejar

B890bT said:


> I'm glad you say that, I feared I would setting of a debate that deviated from the thread if I said it was an especially dirty city, one thing Paris suffers from as with London is a lack of waste bins in the street. Perhaps litter is not a matter of civic unawareness but rather a lack of places to put it?


I think there used to be bins just like in most places. After the terrorist bomb attacks (the biggest being in the RER and Metro station Notre-Dame-Saint-Michel, bins were removed and replaced with smaller, transparent, green bags. I can no longer remember the year of the series of attacks but it was in the 90s and were perpetrated by an Algerian-based terror group. I think Paris never got over that and never reintroduced the bins. 

For being the densest city in Western Europe--possibly in par only with Barcelona or Madrid in that arena--the city of Paris and its banlieue is actually very clean. The city proper itself has building after building after building that are typically 6, 7, 8 or 9 stories high. The city is actually suppose to be much more dirty, in theory, if you actually think about it.


----------



## Axelferis

edubejar said:


> . I can no longer remember the year of the series of attacks but it was in the 90s and were perpetrated by an Algerian-based terror group.


1995 exactly! My first year as student.


----------



## Jex7844

*The FFR stadium to be unveiled on friday*



> The French rugby Federation (FFR) will unveil the very first pictures of its future 82,000-seater _Grand Stade _ at 12.30pm (french time) on friday 8 february.
> 
> The 600 million € national rugby stadium is hoped to be delivered in 2017 in the area of Evry.


http://www.ffr.fr/index.php/ffr/accueil__1


----------



## parcdesprinces

Here are some renders & maps of the Arena 92 project and its surroundings that haven't been posted here yet I think:




parcdesprinces said:


> *Location: Paris (Nanterre/La Défense),* Ile de France
> *Name: "Arena 92" * (New Stadium)
> *Tenant: Racing-Métro 92,* Rugby (formerly Racing-Club de France)
> *Capacity: 32,000* (2,000 business seats + 100 suites)
> *Opening: 2015*
> *Architects: Atelier Christian de Portzamparc*, jointly with Vinci (construction)
> *Cost: €320M* (100% Private: Racing-Métro 92/Stadome + naming rights)
> *Retractable Roof + movable tiers for concert/indoor arena configuration
> 33,000m² of office spaces + 10,000m² of commercial/entertainment areas inside the stadium
> Renewable energy (geothermal heating, photovoltaic cells: 1,100m² & solar-thermal panels)
> Rainwater collection system*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Interior:*
> 
> On this one we can see that the wall at the back is a little bit different than the previous renders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concert/movable wall (3/4 of the arena configuration)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------
> 
> *Roof structure:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------
> 
> *Hospitality areas, entrance lobby, concourses, etc: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------
> 
> *Surroundings:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------
> 
> *Maps:*
> 
> Existing public transport & car parks near the stadium, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screen shots of the EPADESA _(La Défense Seine Arche Public Development Authority)_ new interactive map, showing the stadium and its surroundings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *racing-metro92.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More info. & pics on posts #786, #890, #1014, #1173, #1236, #1245, #1323, #1367 & in its thread.


----------



## Axelferis

with all the buildings scheduled to be built around arena i understand that some people could fear about noise after concerts.


----------



## Sebastianovik

I love the render of the Arena with the concert with Madonna singing


----------



## aclifford

cochise75 said:


> Renovation of Athena tower


are there any renders of how Athena Tower will look after it's renovation?


----------



## cochise75

^^



















Official website: http://tourathena.fr/index_uk.html


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I don't know why they reclad that one. It looked good before, nice reflective blue glass. There are other buildings that need to be reclad in La Defense far more than that tower.


----------



## 009

Paris and London are two amazing cities, the rivalry is good because it keeps them both on their toes, trying to outdo each other


----------



## aclifford

Thanks cochise75


----------



## Axelferis

009 said:


> Paris and London are two amazing cities, the rivalry is good because it keeps them both on their toes, trying to outdo each other


+1 it's 100% true.
When you think that La defense still the N°1 of CBd in Europe, you guess that the number of projects will increase only to keep this situation as a marketing argue :cheers:


----------



## ChipBoard

Axelferis said:


> +1 it's 100% true.
> When you think that La defense still the N°1 of CBd in Europe, you guess that the number of projects will increase only to keep this situation as a marketing argue :cheers:


You would argue that London City is the Nr1. CBD in Europe although La Defense alongside Frankfurt and Canary Wharf are the 3 which suggest that title with the office skyscrapers.


----------



## Axelferis

In terms of m2 surfaces LA defense is the european n°1->3 millions m2 offices/600 000 m2 apartments/230 000 m2 of shops/1500 companies



> Plus de 3 millions de m2 de bureaux, 600 000 m2 de logements, 230 000 m2 de commerces, 2 500 entreprises, 1 500 sièges sociaux dont ceux de 15 des 50 premières entreprises mondiales, 150 000 emplois dont 90 000 cadres : La Défense est sans conteste le numéro un des quartiers d'affaires en Europe.
> http://www.france.fr/entreprendre-e...a-defense-premier-quartier-daffaires-europeen


:cheers:


----------



## ChipBoard

Axelferis said:


> In terms of m2 surfaces LA defense is the european n°1->3 millions m2 offices/600 000 m2 apartments/230 000 m2 of shops/1500 companies
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


Yep. In terms of available space it certainly is.  However that is only 1 aspect and there are many others to take into account when calling it the Number 1 CBD in Europe.


----------



## parcdesprinces

ChipBoard said:


> there are many others to take into account when calling it the Number 1 CBD in Europe.


Indeed!


----------



## Josedc

I have to say, La Defense sticks out mainly because it is quite visionary, I haven't seen another European city that created an entire district for its enterprises.


----------



## Loathing

*Canary Wharf vs. La Défense*

For anyone who's interested:

http://www.efinancialnews.com/story/2009-10-13/canary-wharf-versus-la-defense

However, do bear in mind:
- the City of London, the main CBD of London, is many times the size of Canary Wharf;
- the West End is London's 2nd largest CBD, and is also many times the size of CW.


----------



## Dreamer

Josedc said:


> I have to say, La Defense sticks out mainly because it is quite visionary, I haven't seen another European city that created an entire district for its enterprises.


La Defence is great and yes visionary but it's not the only new district created just for enterprise, Canary Wharf was purposely planned and are a few others in Spain, Germany and Italy.


----------



## Axelferis

Investors & specialists talk about figures and surfaces.

La defense offers not the best cladding towers but a large quantity of m2 available for who want have offices & business.

La city or canary wharf are leaders for the finance in terms of transactions on market places.

But this criteria can't be taken to say it is the number 1 CBD in Europe.

Only the surface available or occupied matters.
*La Defense is the european leader*


----------



## Loathing

What about the Square Mile in London? It has more office space than 3m sqm.


----------



## KiffKiff

ChipBoard said:


> Yep. In terms of available space it certainly is.  However that is only 1 aspect and there are many others to take into account when calling it the Number 1 CBD in Europe.


Indeed, that's why La Defense is not limited to only 1 aspect (available space) :



> *With its size, the number of firms it accommodates, its easy access, the jobs it offers and its diversity of business (offices, shops and accommodation), this district is an international centre of attraction.*
> 
> *Over 3 million square metres of office space, 600,000 square metres of accommodation, 230,000 square metres of shops, 2,500 firms, 1,500 headquarters, including those belonging to 15 of the 50 leading global firms, and 150,000 employees, including 90,000 executives: La Défense is without question the number one district for European affairs.*


Loathing : Square Mile is not a purpose-built business district.


----------



## Avemano

I hope that Arena 92 will be built, it would be a great addition to bring some life in La Défense, the biggest european business district 
But it is not sure at all ...


----------



## Gui

Axelferis said:


> In terms of m2 surfaces LA defense is the european n°1->3 millions m2 offices/600 000 m2 apartments/230 000 m2 of shops/1500 companies
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


Please also remember that the real business powerhouse of Paris is the QCA (Quartier Central des Affaires) spreading over the 1, 2, 8, 9, 16 and 17th Arrondissements, with around 7 millions m² and more than 420 000 jobs.
Of course, it's not a purposely planned business district but it's clearly becoming a solely business oriented area.


----------



## Loathing

KiffKiff said:


> Loathing : Square Mile is not a purpose-built business district.


Yes it is... only it's 400 years old. It has been almost pure business since the 16th century, or even earlier.


----------



## Jex7844

*Louis Vuitton Foundation*

*By Indy G:*



Indy G said:


> Quelques photos du jour :


Half finished & yet so stunning...:banana:​


----------



## Sebastianovik

Who's the designer of the LV Foundation?


----------



## Jex7844

Es Frank Gehry tio! ;D


----------



## Sebastianovik

Jex7844 said:


> Es Frank Gehry tio! ;D


Obvioooo!!! Jaja, lo supuse, esa estructura es muy Frank Gehry, que chingón


----------



## El_Greco

Loathing said:


> It has been almost pure business since the 16th century, or even earlier.


As has been every city in the World. CBD is a modern thing, in the past business and residential matters were conducted in the same place - ie a city and not specific district.


----------



## KiffKiff

Jex7844 said:


> *By Indy G:*
> 
> 
> 
> Half finished & yet so stunning...:banana:​


FAN-TAS-TIC building ! :master: Thanks Indy G for this great pics. :cheers:


----------



## Avemano

The glass is transparent but it reflects the environment too, amazing :nuts:


----------



## Loathing

El_Greco said:


> As has been every city in the World. CBD is a modern thing, in the past business and residential matters were conducted in the same place - ie a city and not specific district.


I'm sorry, but you're displaying astonishing ignorance of the history of the City of London; and you're also displaying ignorance of any normative definition of "Central Business District".

-------------------------------










This is very impressive!


----------



## Avemano

*Tour D2, La Défense*

 



Indy G said:


> Entre Dexia et D2 la vue va être SPECTACULAIRE depuis le circulaire...





Minato ku said:


> Photo d'aujourd'hui.


----------



## cloud32

^^ Tour First is looking quite nice in that last picture for some reason, i think the cladding must be reflecting the sky or something. Also, how much usable floor space does D2 have? It looks like the core takes up quite alot of the floor space...

Nice pictures by the way, I hope when I go to Paris in a few weeks I will be able to go to La Defence and see everything in person :cheers:


----------



## Avemano

*Espace de glisse, rue Léon Cladel, Paris IIeme*

New spot for Paris, one of the best cities for skate in Europe, among Barcelone and Lyon. 



cochise75 said:


> Ouvert depuis décembre 2012.
> 
> La rue avant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le projet:





















Not very big but Paris IS a big skate park :lol: 

Place de la République may be a great spot too after the rehabilitation. :cheers:


----------



## Jex7844

*Eiffel Tower's 1st floor facelift, an exceptional & hard work...*
























































*Clad sample*









*Glass floor sample*

Owing to the numerous difficulties, the works are 7 months behind schedule so far...the delivery is now said to take place in the summer 2014.

http://www.batiactu.com/edito/rehabilitation-du-1er-etage-de-la-tour-eiffel-un-c-34393.php​


----------



## Chesapeake

*Expensive*

That skating area cost 250,000 euros to build, according to the City of Paris sign standing next to it. That money could have helped pay the rent of 25 people for a year. In difficult economic times, that may have been a more sensible investment, really...


----------



## Chesapeake

*Place de la Republique*

A lovely cafe will open in the middle of the great Place de la Republique this spring:




























http://www.placedelarepublique.paris.fr/


----------



## Avemano

KiffKiff said:


> *Majunga Tower*
> 
> By *Indy G* :


This tower will be amazing :nuts:


----------



## 676882

Again I missed everything. What's the project with Eiffel tower?


----------



## Avemano

letranger said:


> Again I missed everything. What's the project with Eiffel tower?


New buildings and entirely redeveloped public spaces to make the Tower’s 1st floor once again one of Paris’ most spectacular and attractive locations, 57 meters above the city.

http://www.eiffel-tower.com/redevelopment-of-the-1st-floor/a-new-1st-floor.html


----------



## 676882

Avemano said:


> New buildings and entirely redeveloped public spaces to make the Tower’s 1st floor once again one of Paris’ most spectacular and attractive locations, 57 meters above the city.
> 
> http://www.eiffel-tower.com/redevelopment-of-the-1st-floor/a-new-1st-floor.html


Awesome! Thanks a lot)


----------



## cilindr0

Nooo! Eiffel tower does not need anything more!


----------



## KiffKiff

^^ The first floor will be better with this renovation.


----------



## Avemano

And there will be a glass walk with this renovation !! :banana:
The first floor was ignored by visitors, so it's a good idea to make it more attractive.
The renovation will not denature one of the most beautiful monument in the world, don't worry :colbert:


----------



## Avemano

**

In addition to the discussion on the Tour Eiffel ...

The following photos are the work of Stéphane Compoint, who often works with various companies that manage the Eiffel Tower as the SETE (Société d'Exploitation de la Tour Eiffel), TDF (Tele Diffusion de France), Jarnias (company takes care of many works on the monument) and others. Having access to corners of the Iron Lady, it often achieves great shots inaccessible to ordinary mortals ...

Source : http://dailygeekshow.com/lien.php?u...m/superbes-photos-insolites-de-la-tour-eiffel



















Very interesting to see a part of Paris' master plan around Palais de Chaillot on this one, with La Défense, the first european business disctrit at the background (seems very small here, so cute :hug: ). No Fondation Louis Vuitton pour la création visible, photo taken in 2011  :


----------



## Loathing

Paris: sans parallèle dans le monde!


----------



## parcdesprinces

Loathing said:


> Paris: sans parallèle dans le monde!


Mouais.. pour le coté parallèle.. (!!)
(si tant est que ça ait un sens :dunno. 


En revanche:


Loathing said:


> Paris: sans parallèlepareil dans le monde!



Là je dis voui ! (et re-voui !)


:angel:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *Rebière 21 housing / Hondelatte Laporte Architectes*
> 
> Architects: Hondelatte Laporte Architectes
> Location: Paris, France
> Project Manager: Charlotte Fagart
> Project Team: Pierre Aubertin
> General Contractor: Léon Grosse
> Area: 1445.0 sqm
> Year: 2012
> Photographs: Ronan Lacroix


http://www.archdaily.com/334214/rebiere-21-housing-hondelatte-laporte-architectes/


----------



## LondonFox

That's rather hideous.


----------



## CB31

LondonFox said:


> That's rather hideous.


Very hideous.


----------



## Avemano

*Tour Alto, La Défense*

Officially announced now :cheers:


----------



## LondonFox

Much better.


----------



## CB31

Edit.


----------



## kony

^^^^ this is the old project photos !!!!


----------



## Optimiste

http://www.nexity.fr/ressource/img/realisation/solstys/429x266/nentre_rue_rocher_02.jpg

http://www.nexity.fr/immobilier/entreprises/nos-metiers/realisations/rehabilitations?detail=SOLSTYS

32OOOM2 under construction in the heart of Paris (saint lazare)


----------



## Axelferis

Paris administrative courtyard has approved the refurbishment of works on "Rive gauche" boulevard.
This former cars road along the seine is to be transformed into a giant pedestrian riverside .

http://www.lemoniteur.fr/133-amenag...reamenagement-de-la-voie-sur-berge-rive-gauch


----------



## Indy G

Some update of the "trapèze" (south of Grand Paris) :


----------



## Indy G

And the update for the "in and out" project : 





































Renders :


----------



## kony

Indy thx but your last post is not really clear..in the sense that we dont know where it s located...what it is etc...

Whats the in and out reference ?


----------



## CB31

*Tour Alto*

 

Sorry, I didn't realize about the design. Well I must say the current one looks quite better.


----------



## CB31

*Paris Mayor Election 2014​*
 

*Nathalie Kosciusko-Morizet*










*Rachida Dati*

The next year, in March 2014 will be the next election to chose the Mayor of Paris. It will be the greatness opportunity to choose someone with ambitious that could bring Paris to the very frist position of Global Cities and finally end ones and for all these 12 year of socialism that have done nothing but obstruct completely the creation of the Grand Paris and waste millions of Euros instead of invest in big transport projects and security.

I would like to ask to the French people about your opinions and about whom you see as the best option to rule de city. But in this election we have wonderful candidates that could bring everything that today Paris lacks.



> _A firm admirer of London's mayor, Boris Johnson, *Miss Dati* wants to develop a "global vision" for Paris and give it renewed international prestige.
> But her chances of success suffered a big setback on Friday when Nathalie Kosciusko-Morizet, 39, Mr Sarkozy's campaign spokesman and responsible for the environment, transport and housing in his government, declared her candidacy._


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/france/9878449/From-Dati-to-Hidalgo-the-women-fighting-to-become-mayor-of-Paris.html



> *Kosciusko-Morizet*, who became MP for Essonne, west of Paris, at 29 is currently mayor of Longjumeau, a small town near the capital.* Apart from the daily bread of housing costs, traffic, crime and cleanliness, she wants to campaign, London-style, on Paris's ability to pull in and hang on to business talent.* "The question is not that there are so many French in London. The question is why did they leave and why aren't there as many Londoners in Paris?" she said.
> 
> Paris's failure to secure the Olympics is still "an open wound". She is interested in London's Tech City and wants to meet Johnson, who she sees as "an interesting personality", if provocative when he talks about the French.


http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/feb/26/natalie-kosciusko-morizet-paris-mayoral-race


----------



## UnHavrais

That's a projects ? A new construction ? 

???


----------



## Axelferis

A project? with those two 'jokes' women ? :lol:
never!


----------



## Avemano

Is there a candidate who talked about the emergency to expand the territory of Paris city to allow big projects to be materialized ? :colbert:


----------



## Indy G

kony said:


> Indy thx but your last post is not really clear..in the sense that we dont know where it s located...what it is etc...
> 
> Whats the in and out reference ?


For Trapèze constructions it's almost housing and for "in and out" project it's office.

The location of both is Boulogne-Billancourt

https://immobilier.joneslanglasalle.fr/pages/offres.aspx?ref=208
http://www.mti-france.com/blog/2012/12/10/in-out-quai-le-gallo-boulogne-billancourt/


----------



## kony

^^ ok thx


----------



## cochise75

Renovation of Athena tower (February 25):





































Source: http://www.defense-92.fr/
More photos: http://www.defense-92.fr/athenalesphotos.html


----------



## LouisLazare

"It will be the greatness opportunity to choose someone with ambitious that could bring Paris to the very frist position of Global Cities and finally end ones and for all these 12 year of socialism that have done nothing but obstruct completely the creation of the Grand Paris and waste millions of Euros instead of invest in big transport projects and security."

How is it possible to write such a thing?
These two women are the biggest joke ever, no one of them is able to win the election. No local roots, no credibility, no proposition... I would say the only on the right party who would be able to win is Pierre-Yves Bournazel, young, politically involved in Paris, fresh ideas...

But anyway Socialist mayor Bertrand Delanoë has done much for Paris, more than any of his predecessor (who regrets Jean Tiberi, really?), Paris is now one of the most innovating city worldwide. I'm a bit tired to always read the same caricature of 'declining Paris bashing' in order to extol liberal ideas. This is meaningless and beyond reality.


----------



## CB31

^^ That is the problem we can't be on the defensive in every critics of Paris. If there's some negative points is because that's the reality we can't pretend that everything in the city is perfect as we know that not everything is completely bad.

You said Bertrand Delanoë has done much for Paris. I know that he has done good things but the big problem is that those politics are good for any small or medium ville in France but not for Paris.

How could you justify his opposition to create a Greater Authority for Paris where we could implement politics in critics points like housing and transportation to integrate this big city of more than 11 million people.

If he's so good why the housing situation in Paris is that critic, why thousand of people still depend on their cars because the don't have a high-frequency and high-capacity transport networt.

That NKM and Rachida Dati are jokes is funny bacause they are the ones with a really vision for Paris that would bring all the territorial integration and private investment that we need.

By the way Nathalie Kosciusko-Morizet is clearly from Paris. If that is the thing you consider important.

Paris is nice now, but we could be a lot better.


----------



## Avemano

*La Défense rising*

*Tour D2* (176 m)



Jex7844 said:


> *By Spoudzzi on 25 february:*




:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


*Tour Majunga *(194 m)



axil said:


> Prise de vue du côté de la tour Neptune





kony said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/stratoocaster/8518415499/sizes/l/in/photostream/





cochise75 said:


> 25 février:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.defense-92.fr/
> Plus de photos ici: http://www.defense-92.fr/majungalesphotos.html


----------



## Avemano

*Forum des Halles*



Jex7844 said:


>





pattali said:


> [21 février]


The project :


----------



## Avemano

*Paris Rive Gauche*



Minato ku said:


> Photos d'hier.


----------



## Avemano

*Place de la République*



kony said:


> pleins de photos recentes ici
> 
> http://www.demotix.com/news/1721769...de-la-republique-underway-paris#media-1721720


----------



## ThatOneGuy

THat one building looks like it's covered in tooth picks. Very bad.


----------



## Andre_idol

Looks kinda cool imo. Different, at least.


----------



## brisavoine

Avemano said:


>


Great cladding.


----------



## Jex7844

Avemano said:


>


It reminds me of the *Manny* building here in Nantes.


----------



## Optimiste

http://www.chaixetmorel.com/fr/cat/3/3/

Clarins new headquarter


----------



## Minsk

*Cardinet Quintessence / Périphériques architectes*

*Architects:* Périphériques architectes
*Location: *155 rue Cardinet , 75017 Paris, France
*Area:* 6115.0 sqm
*Year:* 2012
*Photographs:* Sergio Grazia

archdaily


----------



## Optimiste

http://www.chaixetmorel.com/fr/cat/0/23/

Sénart theater (great Paris)


----------



## brisavoine

The 194 m (636 ft) Tour Majunga rising. Photographed today by the French forumer Cujas from his apartment.


----------



## ChrisDVD

I'll be moving to Paris from Montréal, Canada, for 6 weeks this summer to study architecture at Paris-Malaquais. Really excited to explore this city!


----------



## Optimiste

http://www.chaixetmorel.com/fr/cat/0/141/


New office space in great Paris (velizy villacoublay Area)


----------



## Optimiste

trinity tower la défense


----------



## Optimiste

Boulogne (jean nouvel tower, seguin island)


----------



## Clery

^^ Is this yet another proposal for Ile Seguin or is this approved ?


----------



## Optimiste

It's approved


----------



## Jex7844

ChrisDVD said:


> I'll be moving to Paris from Montréal, Canada, for 6 weeks this summer to study architecture at Paris-Malaquais. Really excited to explore this city!


I hope you'll like it Chris .


----------



## Optimiste

http://http://pietriarchitectes.com/project-image/4f50b78f76798.jpg

towers in pont d 'issy ( 2 another one will be add to this)


----------



## Optimiste




----------



## brisavoine

^^Your last pic doesn't show up.


----------



## caserass

It makes a lot of projects... 

Paris will be really different, Philarmonie, Les Halles, Vuitton, Jean Bouin, Velodrome and all the towers underconstruction and planned to come... That's very good !


----------



## Avemano

*Former Hopital Laennec : Paris 7 Rive Gauche, a new chic residence in Paris*



>



Photos by pytispitz from pss-archi.eu :























































Photos by milo from pss-archi.eu :


----------



## Avemano

caserass said:


> It makes a lot of projects...
> 
> Paris will be really different, Philarmonie, Les Halles, Vuitton, Jean Bouin, Velodrome and all the towers underconstruction and planned to come... That's very good !


+ Grand Paris Express to think Paris beyond the Périphérique 

There are not a lot of informations on Paris-Saclay for example


----------



## caserass

I don't know, but maybe because all the projects are not chosen :dunno:

Is there something under construction out there ?


----------



## Avemano

caserass said:


> I don't know, but maybe because all the projects are not chosen :dunno:
> 
> Is there something under construction out there ?


On their website, they talk about the EDF Research and Development center, "begins this month for a period of 26 months."










Source : http://www.campus-paris-saclay.fr/A...chantier-du-centre-R-D-d-EDF-Saclay-est-lance


I remember that a few years ago, they were planning to make Paris Saclay as one of the biggest technopark in the world, with clusters of scientifics and companies :dunno:

But it's clear that the governement must not be afraid to invest a lot of money in this type of project -this area is still a desert-, and it's maybe not the moment. Maybe with the GPE, a dynamics will take the entire Métropole de Paris ... :cheers:


----------



## Avemano

*Pôle de transport du Bourget*

Anoter great project that was scheduled for Grand Paris Express, but now ??? :dunno:

Pôle de transport du Bourget.
It would be the highest railway station in the world, with 6 lines crossing here. In the dome (100m high), they imagined hanging gardens and panoramic restaurants.




















I hope that we will know more in the next months/years :colbert:


----------



## El_Greco

That would be really cool, although I'm not sure about the tower itself, looks somewhat constrained and clumsy. Fantastic concept, though.


----------



## Jex7844

Avemano said:


> I hope that we will know more in the next months/years :colbert:


 


> *2 July 2012
> 
> Redevelopment of Bourget's intermodal station*
> 
> AREP Ville has been selected, as a member of the consortium composed of ARTELIA and the landscape architect Michel Desvigne, to assess the pre-operational phase of the Bourget's urban environment and its intermodal station development project.
> 
> The consortium has been charged to study various mobility issues as well as the role of the «smart grid» in the improvement of the energy development of the district and the economic viability of the whole territory.


http://arep.fr/en/#/news/redevelopment-of-bourget-s-intermodal-station


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Avemano said:


> I remember that a few years ago, they were planning to make Paris Saclay as one of the biggest technopark in the world, with clusters of scientifics and companies :dunno:


Do you mind sharing more info? This sounds pretty ambitious. :cheers:


----------



## PNLENGLAND

nice.................................


----------



## Avemano

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> Do you mind sharing more info? This sounds pretty ambitious. :cheers:


This is the point, there are no info on it


----------



## Axelferis

wow!
all those marvels


----------



## Avemano

Axelferis said:


> wow!
> all those marvels


And let's wait to see the effects of the Grand Paris Express on the next decades. 

If the next mayors of Paris/presidents of the Métropole de Paris go out of their very parisian-parisian vision of the area, big projects could emerge (housing, business districts).
All the north of Paris has a big potential with all these brownfields.

If only we can have the Olympics in 2024, to catalyse construction and growth :soon:


----------



## Minato ku

The 303rd station of Paris metro, *Mairie de Montrouge* (line 4) opened last saturday.


----------



## Axelferis

simple and efficient design 

PS: why no tags concerning *the most visited monument in the world* ? (eiffel tower) :dunno:
This thread would beat any other one here with eiffel tower which has no equivalent on earth and universe


----------



## Avemano

I hope that some people will respect all the furniture (mobilier urbain ?) in glass, in my city the glass bus shelters and glass barriers are always broken


----------



## Jex7844

Minato ku said:


> The 303rd station of Paris metro...


Is it the 303rd or the 333rd station of Paris? :weird:.

http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75/paris-75005/c-est-la-333e-station-de-metro-24-03-2013-2666011.php


----------



## parcdesprinces

Axelferis said:


> PS: why no tags concerning *the most visited monument in the world* ? (eiffel tower) :dunno:


And what about Notre-Dame? (not to mention the new bells..:dunno




parcdesprinces said:


> parcdesprinces said:
> 
> 
> 
> Video in French, but with some nice views of the Cathedral:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers::
> [dailymotion]xqhbg3_au-coeur-de-notre-dame-de-paris_schoolxqhbg3_au-coeur-de-notre-dame-de-paris[/dailymotion]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bonus:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> parcdesprinces said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Jubilee, dear old Lady !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Avemano

parcdesprinces said:


> And what about Notre-Dame? dunno


:shocked: I didn't know this but yes, the 850-year old guns1 Notre-Dame de Paris is the most visited monument in France and probably in the world :shocked: (There are the Memorial Parks in Washington or Times Square but they are more thoroughfare (lieux de passage ?) and not monument.

The Eiffel Tower is _only _the most visited paid monument in the world.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The crowds are awful, though


----------



## Axelferis

? which crowd?


----------



## Avemano

Every crowd in touristic places are awful


----------



## juanico

Cyril said:


> Nearly 100 km from Mantes-la-jolie to Melun..This is crazy!





brisavoine said:


> Melun is 85 km (53 miles) from Mantes-la-Jolie as the crow flies.


Actually, it seems that the limits of the _Métropole_ would reach Livry-sur-Seine (beyond Melun) and Mousseaux-sur-Seine (?) north of Mantes, which would make it only a few metres short from the 100 km mark at roughly 99 km.


----------



## Avemano

*Tour D2*



Jex7844 said:


> *By Spoudzzi on 25 March:*


----------



## Avemano

*Hôtel Melia*



Jex7844 said:


> *By Spoudzzi on 25 March:*


----------



## Avemano

*Renovation of an office square "Le Cardinal"*

This, by cons, this is my selection 




























More info : http://www.3c-ingenierie.com/files/1357723142REHABILITATION_DE_L-ENSEMBLE_DE_BUREAUX.pdf


----------



## Smarty

What's the main obstacle to the Metropole plans for Paris ? Is it Parisians themselves or the politicians in the outer communes not wanting to give up power ? Are the plans sure to become law ?


----------



## Avemano

Smarty said:


> What's the main obstacle to the Metropole plans for Paris ? Is it Parisians themselves or *the politicians in the outer communes not wanting to give up power *? Are the plans sure to become law ?


^^ This !

From what I see, politicians don't want to explain that Grand Paris (Paris annexing its neighbour municipalities) will be more efficient for all the inhabitants of Ile-de-France, in my opinion there is a lot of disinformation (or no information at all) from little politicians which act like lords on their baronies. Plus the socialist government doesn't want to deprive himself from his politicians in the outer municipalities ...

Despitely, the government will let the municipalities negotiate among themselves to reach the "districts" of the Métropole de Paris. There will be a lot of cronyism (copinage ?) and shenanigans (magouilles ?) hno:


----------



## Avemano

*Tour Majunga*

I would like to write you an essay on the work in progress on Majunga, but someone once said that pictures speak louder than words, so ... 



Jex7844 said:


> *By Spoudzzi on 25 March:*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=483141


----------



## brisavoine

juanico said:


> Actually, it seems that the limits of the _Métropole_ would reach Livry-sur-Seine (beyond Melun) and Mousseaux-sur-Seine (?) north of Mantes, which would make it only a few metres short from the 100 km mark at roughly 99 km.


Upstream from Melun, the border of the Métropole de Paris will go almost to Brolles.










Downstream from Mantes, the border of the Métropole de Paris will go to the island of Saint-Martin-la-Garenne.










That's a distance of 95.7 km (59.5 miles) as the crow flies.


----------



## brisavoine

Smarty said:


> What's the main obstacle to the Metropole plans for Paris ? Is it Parisians themselves or the politicians in the outer communes not wanting to give up power ? Are the plans sure to become law ?


What obstacles are you referring to? The bill will be discussed and passed in Parliament this autumn. So far we haven't heard of any obstacle (it's a presidential project). Of course the senators, who are a conservative body representing the communes, will try to alter the bill, but we'll see how successful or unsuccessful they are (the government can override the Senate if it decides to, it's not like in the US where the president cannot have a bill passed if the Senate is against it).


----------



## Smarty

brisavoine said:


> What obstacles are you referring to?


I thought there was a previous plan to do something similar (was it under Sarkozy ?) which had failed. Why did that not pass ? Or was it just an idea that was not fully developed into detailed plans ?


----------



## Phobos

Avemano said:


> This, by cons, this is my selection
> 
> http://www.3c-ingenierie.com/images/produits/01357723141CARDINAL_8.jpg
> 
> http://www.3c-ingenierie.com/images/produits/21357723142CARDINAL_4.jpg
> 
> http://www.3c-ingenierie.com/images/produits/41357723142CARDINAL_5.jpg
> 
> More info : http://www.3c-ingenierie.com/files/1357723142REHABILITATION_DE_L-ENSEMBLE_DE_BUREAUX.pdf


What does the building look nowadays?
I hope they are not following the London trend of demolishing everything to built this temple of glass and straight lines.


----------



## brisavoine

Smarty said:


> I thought there was a previous plan to do something similar (was it under Sarkozy ?) which had failed. Why did that not pass ? Or was it just an idea that was not fully developed into detailed plans ?


It was just an idea, that was no developed, like so many of Sarkozy's "ideas".


----------



## hoogbouwe

Phobos said:


> What does the building look nowadays?
> I hope they are not following the London trend of demolishing everything to built this temple of glass and straight lines.


This is how the building looks now

So a great improvement


----------



## CB31

brisavoine said:


> It was just an idea, that was no developed, like so many of Sarkozy's "ideas".


Like some many "ideas" of Sarkozy?

Let me tell you that he didn't leave only an 'idea' for the Grand Paris, he greatly prioritised in the transport system. He left a complete plan, with all the consultation done. 

The 'Grand Paris Metro' project was perfect, we couldn't ask for more. An automatic high-capacity and high-frequency metro going to the main economic spots in the city with not to many stops and with a direct and fast link to the aeroports.

This socialist government just needed to firm the funding and that great project woud have got the go-ahead but OF COURSE NOT. As everything they touch in the economy is for destroy it they needed to destroy that plan too :bash:

You may be 'satisfied' with what we got, but wait to see the final product. Where is the ambitious, where is the will to make Paris the most competitive city on earth.

*"Too little too late."* :wallbash::storm:


----------



## Avemano

*Tour D2*



cochise75 said:


> By *Ludoboy *today:


----------



## Jex7844

*Tour D2, update*

*By Ludoboy this morning:*



ludoboy said:


>



One more level...:banana::carrot:


----------



## Avemano

*Tour Majunga*



milo92 said:


> :wave:
> 
> Aujourd'hui télescopage de la grue sous la pollution...


----------



## Jex7844

*Vonbingen*'s _Exotic Paris_ thread below needs more visibility, it's just :eek2:...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=101786395#post101786395


----------



## Avemano

Jex7844 said:


> *Vonbingen*'s _Exotic Paris_ thread below needs more visibility, it's just :eek2:...
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=101786395#post101786395


He talks about a lot of projects that we don't even talk about in the French forum, very nice thread :cheers:


----------



## hseugut

Avemano said:


> He talks about a lot of projects that we don't even talk about in the French forum, very nice thread :cheers:


Totally agree on that one ! A shame we do not talk about all this stuff in the french forum. Who's that guy ?


----------



## Axelferis

:cheers: bring this guy here *now*!


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Well, I try. 
___________________________________

*Bongarde mall*
Villeneuve la Garenne, northwestern inner suburbs
86,000m²
Architect: DGLA
Opening in the end of 2013


----------



## Axelferis

i like much



vonbingen said:


> *OKABE COMPLEX. MALL and OFFICES. KREMLIN-BICETRE CITY. south of PARIS*
> 
> SURFACE 80000 sqm (35000 sqm Mall + 45000 sqm offices)
> open since 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> virtual image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ________
> 
> *CULTURAL CENTER. MEDIATHEQUE L'ECHO. KREMLIN-BICETRE*.
> it's the red building just in front of the OKABE complex.










[/QUOTE]


----------



## Axelferis

:cheers:



vonbingen said:


> *CINEMAS/MOVIES complexes/rooms in inner PARIS YEAR 2015*
> 
> PARIS HAS *369* CINEMAS/MOVIES ROOMS and will have *431* ROOMS on year 2015.
> no city in the world has so much cinema rooms.
> *1* cinema room for *6 000* inhabitants in *inner PARIS* .........
> 1 cinema room for 13 000 inhabitants in inner LONDON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UGC CINE CITE O'PARINOR. 14 roms for 2014. AULNAY-sous-BOIS. north of PARIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ________
> 
> UGC CINE CITE CLAUDE BERNARD MACDONALD. PARIS 19th. 14 rooms. opening end of 2013-beginning 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ________
> 
> EUROPACORP BESSON. AEROVILLE MALL. CDG AIRPORT. CITY OF ROISSY. 12 rooms. opening end of 2013-beginning 2014
> 
> PATHE ITALIE. PARIS 13th. 10 rooms.....2015
> 
> PATHE BEAUGRENELLE. PARIS 15th. 10 romms. opening end of 2013-beginning 2014
> 
> PATHE SO OUEST. LEVALLOIS-PERRET. west of PARIS. 8 rooms. 2014
> 
> CLICHY BATIGNOLLES. PARIS 17th. 7 rooms. 2015
> ________
> 
> *LOUXOR.PARIS 18th. 3 rooms. mid-2013 re-opening*
> 
> Built in 1921, opening on 6th October 1921 as the flagship of the Pathe chain, the Louxor – Palais du Cinema was an Egyptian-style movie theatre. There was an orchestra pit and a pipe organ and even the seats were Egyptian style. It is the only Egyptian style theatre ever built in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The projection booth was located under the second balcony. The building is at the corner of two main boulevards and tiles with Egyptian art are still on the upper part of the facade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Through the years the Egyptian design and marquetry friezes by interior designer M. Tiberi have vanished from inside the auditorium. In later years a CinemaScope screen hid the stage and the proscenium.
> 
> By the 1970’s the district was changing. Still owned by the Pathe chain, the Louxor Pathe turned to a new program policy with Arab and Egyptian movies. With 10,000 patrons each week, the profit was enough for Pathe to keep this theatre different from the other first run theatres of the chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The theatre became notorious for drug dealers and prostitution. In 1986, a murder in the stalls level closed the place as a cinema.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The facade was given a Listed building status and the theatre was converted into a disco and was later bought by Tati, a clothing chain store. But because it was forbidden to change the facade, the Louxor Pathe was closed up and unused for over 20 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2003, the city of Paris bought the land and the building and proposed a huge renovation to return the theatre to its former appearance. In early-2008 the building was still unused, but renovation/restoration work began in 2010, with completion set for a re-opening in April 2013 as the Cine Louxor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ________
> 
> SELECT ANTONY. ANTONY city. south of PARIS. 2014-2015.





vonbingen said:


> *The endless construction site of la MAISON DE LA RADIO. PARIS 16th.
> architects : Architecture Studio.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the new auditorium will open in 1 year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> renovation of la MAISON/house de la RADIO.....an endless construction site.


----------



## Axelferis

alpha city+++ :nuts:


vonbingen said:


> *AEROVILLE MALL. CDG ROISSY AIRPORT. PARIS NORTH*
> 
> In January 2010, Unibail-Rodamco, Europe’s leading listed commercial property company, appointed *Philippe Chiambaretta/PCA* with the design and implementation of a major retail and leisure center in the airport zone of Roissy-Charles de Gaulle: *Aéroville.*
> 
> Inspired by the imagination of the airport and the movements in travel, the developed concept borrows from the architectural vocabulary of the terminals and runways to form the walls of an imaginary city composed of large blocks of varying height.
> Adorned with a double skin of steel and glass, the building is dressed with letters forming the word “AEROVILLE.”
> *The building permit was filed in May 2010 for a proposed opening in 2013.*
> 
> Client: *Unibail-Rodamco, in partnership with the Airports of Paris*
> Site: Roissy-en-France, Le Tremblay-en-France
> Program: mixed-use retail and entertainment, multiplex cinema concept
> Commission: to completion
> Area: *110,000 sqm* / 1,200,000 sqf
> Budget: 175M€ (excluding taxes)
> Progress: currently in construction
> *Completion: end of 2013*
> Construction Management: Coteba
> BET Structure: Terrel
> BET Fluids: Barbanel
> BET HQE (High Quality Environmental Standard): Green Affair
> BET Façades: Van Santen





vonbingen said:


> *THE FUTURE INTERNATIONAL TRADE CENTER. ROISSY CDG. PARIS*
> a unique international events & business center.
> all pictures from http://www.hotels-roissy-tourisme.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THE ONLY MAJOR BUSINESS & CONGRESS CENTER OF ITS KIND IN EUROPE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spreading over 13 hectares, the International Trade Center PARIS will form a powerfully integrated complex where the users –attendees at conventions, corporate seminars and trade shows- can enjoy a full range of hotel & retail facilities on site!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the immediate vicinity of the most central European airport Roissy Paris Charles de Gaulle
> Strategic multi-modal transport junction (air, rail, road)
> Adjacent to the suburb of Roissy
> Within walking distance from the hotel zone with more than 5,000 rooms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Program :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Buildings*
> Grand Hotel & Spa *****	317 rooms and suites
> 26 756 sqm
> Hotel Ville ****	131 superior rooms and suites
> 12 023 sqm
> Hotel Plaza ****	185 rooms
> 11 398 sqm
> Hotel Sud ***	139 rooms	7 091 sqm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotel Nord ***	500 standard rooms
> 16 044 sqm
> Hotel Nord 2 ***	369 rooms	15 000 sqm
> Hotel Residence	246 studios and apartments	10 000 sqm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Congress infrastructure & Exhibition*
> *Exhibition* 3 halls
> 48 690 sqm
> *Conference Center*
> 75 meeting rooms
> 34 706 sqm
> *Other Facilities*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Office / shops*
> 24 900 sqm
> *Parking* 3 340 parking spaces
> 90 910 sqm
> *Equipment rooms*
> 10 700 sqm





vonbingen said:


> *new urban train. Line P. Paris Suburbs. by Bombardier*





vonbingen said:


> new headquarters TF1 channel
> ________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arena stadium nanterre la defense
> ________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> massena-bruneseau paris 13th
> ________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bouygues neuilly.paris west
> ________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> head quarters CANAL + channel.
> 
> pictures archidaily


----------



## Axelferis

prestigious history



vonbingen said:


> ________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hotel de la monnaie. paris.
> renovation project. in progress. opening end 2013-2014.
> 
> *The hôtel des Monnaies* is an 18th century building on the quai Conti in the 6th arrondissement of Paris.
> *It has housed the Monnaie de Pari*s ever since its construction. The nearest Paris Metro station is Pont Neuf.
> It is the masterwork of the architect Jacques Denis Antoine (1733–1801), who in 1765 beat Étienne-Louis Boullée and François Dominique Barreau de Chefdeville in a competition to design it.
> Though it was his first major civic project he shows a high level of ingenuity. The first stone was laid by abbé Terray on 30 April 1771.
> The riverside façade was completed in 1773 and the whole exterior and most of the interior by 1775.
> In 1776 the building won Antoine entrance to the Académie royale d'architecture. It is still considered a prime example of pre-Revolutionary French Neoclassical architecture.
> The building is typified by its heavy external rustication and severe decorative treatment.
> It boasts one of the longest façades on the Seine; its appearance has been likened to the Italian palazzo tradition.
> The building, which housed mint workshops, administrative rooms, and residential quarters, wraps around a large interior courtyard.
> It remains open to the public and includes a numismatics museum, located within what was once the main foundry.
> 
> pictures from evous.fr, paris.fr.


----------



## Axelferis

south west island (seguin island)



vonbingen said:


> *ILE/Island SEGUIN. BOULOGNE-BILLANCOURT. south west of PARIS.*
> First Building PERMIT deposited of ILE SEGUIN project.
> 
> *R4 art center. 30 000 sqm*. by architect Jean NOUVEL


----------



## Jex7844

^^ Guys, don't forget to mention Vonbingen's *Exotic Paris thread* (link!):cheers:


----------



## Axelferis

geez where i was since all this time?! :uh:



vonbingen said:


> *"32 BLANCHE".OFFICES BUILDING.PARIS*
> 
> *32 Blanche* was originally a steelframed building dating back to 1910, built as warehousing for Galeries Lafayette.
> *Located in the heart of Paris, rue Blanche, in the 9th arrondissement*, it is a fine illustration of the metallic industrial architecture of the early 20th century.
> These historical origins are what *architect Franck Hammoutène* has sought to
> rediscover in a refurbishment scheme that has brought the building into the
> 21st century.
> Today, the building is organised as a unit within an urban block *with 21,000 m2 of offices.*
> The units can be rented from 1,800 to 2,750 m2, a 450-seat restaurant,
> a 163-seat auditorium and a landscaped roof terrace of 1,300 m2,
> offering a panoramic 360° view of the capital.
> Last but not least is the architect’s touch: an array of mirrors at the heart of the building to let in as much light as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100832364&postcount=386


----------



## Axelferis

love the couple ancient/modern and which city does it suit the better? Paris of course 


vonbingen said:


> *LA MAISON DE L'ALSACE.CHAMPS ELYSEES.PARIS
> Alsace tourism and business House in Paris*
> 
> the building "yesterday"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the building "today"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the building "tomorrow"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> end of refurbishment : end of 2013.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100693113&postcount=343


----------



## Atmosphere

Wow, this thread just exploded with projects. Amazing!

And this needs to happen :drool:



>


----------



## Avemano

"32 Blanche" building office and Hôtel des Monnaies are wonderful :nuts: :cheers: 

I like TF1 and Canal+ towers but I don't believe in it, despitely, they don't have enough money. But it's very interesting and promising to see big companies projecting highrises in Paris :banana:


----------



## Avemano

Such opening makes you understand why Paris is the most touristic city on Earth :lol:



vonbingen said:


> *SHANGRI-LA HOTEL.PARIS.*
> 
> The SHANGRI-LA PALACE in Paris has just been inaugurated.And already he is going to be enlarged.
> 
> Extension of the Luxury hotel SHANGRI-LA PARIS in the neighboring property.
> It is essentially a question of creating 10 suites of 55 SQM, 10 rooms of 40 SQM, offices, areas of service and changing rooms for the staff.
> During this heavy renovation, the superstructures are restructured and works of confortement of the existing and occasions in foundation are realized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> extension on your right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shangri-la palace paris has now since beginning of 2013 a fabulous swimming-pool.


Dat views on the legendary Iron Lady :nuts:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=100859757#post100859757


----------



## Axelferis

i don't know how people dare post rubbish false charts showing that paris isn't n°1 as the most visited city on earth :lol:


----------



## Jex7844

vonbingen said:


> *SWIMMING POOL MOLITOR.PARIS.*
> under renovation. famous art deco building. will re-open at 2014.
> this new equipment will have a hotel and more.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1527764&page=22


----------



## Reverie

^^ Anecdote : "Pi" in "Life of Pi" takes its name from this swimming pool


----------



## Minato ku

Molidor swimming pool has been abandoned for a long time, it will be nice to see it working again.
________________________________________

*Zac Clichy Batignolles * (17th arrondissement)
Mock-up of the new district.
Pictures taken by tristero, Paris skycrapers forum.


IMG_20130217_160334_235 par torre e tasso 2, sur Flickr


IMG_20130217_160352_038 par torre e tasso 2, sur Flickr


IMG_20130217_160402_977 par torre e tasso 2, sur Flickr


IMG_20130217_160550_484 par torre e tasso 2, sur Flickr


IMG_20130217_160303_698 par torre e tasso 2, sur Flickr

http://www.pss-archi.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?id=26172&p=8


----------



## Avemano

I hope that the new Tribunal de Grande Instance will rise soon :banana:


----------



## Clery

vonbingen said:


> massena-bruneseau paris 13th


I LOVE IT!
Finally a project within Paris that wouldn't be afraid of height. How gracious things become when we don't consider the sky as a limit.









Unfortunately I fear we'll get the bulky DUO towers instead. hno:


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Unfortunately this tower is a vision and not real project.

Everybody please try to not mix the visions and the real projects in the posts of vonbingen.
Although the large majority are real projects, some are visions like the TF1 and Canalplus towers. .


----------



## Avemano

Clery said:


> I LOVE IT!
> Finally a project within Paris that wouldn't be afraid of height. How gracious things become when we don't consider the sky as a limit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I fear we'll get the bulky DUO towers instead. hno:


Parisian politics and their usual franco-french small vision hno:

http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75/p...geante-qui-se-dehanche-25-04-2012-1971099.php


> *« Nous avons choisi le projet le plus original et aussi le plus radical », s'est réjouie Anne Hidalgo*, première adjointe PS au maire de Paris chargée de l'urbanisme. La silhouette de cet IGH dans ce qui est encore aujourd'hui un no man's land constituera sans nul doute un nouveau repère dans le paysage urbain.


lol ewww really ? :sly:


----------



## Avemano

*Eiffel Tower*



vonbingen said:


> *EIFFEL TOWER. FIRST floor development. opening end 2013. PARIS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture from jdd


----------



## Avemano

*Nouveau Beaugrenelle*



vonbingen said:


> *BEAUGRENELLE MALL. PARIS 15th. in construction.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture evous


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1527764&page=26









http://www.gringoire.com/centre-commercial-beaugrenelle/









http://www.lesechos.fr/17/11/2011/LesEchos/21060-157-ECH_beaugrenelle--de-l-ombre-a-la-lumiere.htm


----------



## brisavoine

Clery said:


> I LOVE IT!
> Finally a project within Paris that wouldn't be afraid of height. How gracious things become when we don't consider the sky as a limit.


Where is it located?


----------



## Clery

brisavoine said:


> Where is it located?


Massena-bruneseau, that's the place where should be located the DUO towers from Nouvel. I fear it's one of the projects which lost the contest.

Here is the DUO towers which have won the contest. There's no other highrise project that I know of in the area for now.


----------



## brisavoine

Ah, I see. Those hideous towers by Jean Nouvel.

Perhaps François Hollande should hire him to build some towers in Tulle...


----------



## Avemano

In the article from Le Parisien, Anne Hidalgo says that 3 more towers (IGH) will rise in this area, do we have any information ? :dunno:


----------



## Avemano

*La Défense vue d'en haut*

An impressive view of La Défense, the biggest european business district.

Iconic Grande Arche, elegant from each point of view :nuts:

Can't wait to see Hermitage Plaza and Phare :banana: 



vonbingen said:


> *la defense paris*
> picture from flight-report.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bad quality but perhaps not easy to take such a picture from a plane


----------



## Cyril

Nice Massena project but Alpin13 has not ça part-ed it yet....so....


----------



## KiffKiff

Axelferis said:


> prestigious history
> 
> 
> 
> vonbingen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hotel de la monnaie. paris.
> renovation project. in progress. opening end 2013-2014.
> 
> pictures from evous.fr, paris.fr
Click to expand...

Wow, very nice renovation, I like it


----------



## Jex7844

Avemano said:


> An impressive view of La Défense, the biggest european business district.
> 
> Iconic Grande Arche, elegant from each point of view :nuts:
> 
> Can't wait to see Hermitage Plaza and Phare :banana:


The stunning _Fondation Louis Vuitton_ is clearly visible as well...


----------



## Axelferis

i'm sorry but for me i truly think that Paris* is the most beautiful modern/ancient combination city*.
More *modern* than Roma
More *beautiful *than London
More* powerful *than madrid & barcelona combined

what else? :cheers:


----------



## Matthieu

What else?

Staying on topic to begin with!


----------



## Groningen NL

Indeed, I hope these city vs city comparisons stop asap. There is so much going on in this city, yet some members find it necessery to go offtopic every once in a while. There is no need to keep coming up with all kind of lists and comparisons to show how Paris ranks among other major cities in the world. 

That having said, thanks for keeping us updated and please stay ontopic (by posting construction news) because I really don't want to unsubscribe and miss out on anything :cheers:


----------



## 676882

Does anyone got images of current state of affairs in Les Halles area?
Sorry, I only asking in this thread, but I'm too far from Paris right now, but still interested)


----------



## Avemano

letranger said:


> Does anyone got images of current state of affairs in Les Halles area?
> Sorry, I only asking in this thread, but I'm too far from Paris right now, but still interested)


You can check the official website of the redevelopment, :

http://www.parisleshalles.fr/le-chantier-reamenagement

Here is the images : http://www.parisleshalles.fr/diaporama


----------



## 676882

Thanks! Awesome progress


----------



## Jex7844

^^ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1523926&page=2


----------



## CB31

The D2 tower is looking very nice, but I can't wait to see the horrible Aurore tower next to it being demolished. The D2 tower and Air2 tower will look amazing all together.


----------



## Avemano

*Fondation Louis Vuitton pour la création*

17-18 avril





































From : http://pfrunner.wordpress.com/


Lol, this is just ridiculously amazing, the cladd is perfect.


----------



## Cyril

It is a nice plexiglass. Not glass though. I guess glass was too expensive and tricky to build and set up.


----------



## hseugut

Magnifique


----------



## Matthieu

Guess it's a nice preview of what Phare Tower may look like, if built.


----------



## Int'l

La fondation Louis Vuitton is breathtaking! Thank you for the photos, I hadn't seen them yet (Y)


----------



## Clery

Matthieu said:


> Guess it's a nice preview of what Phare Tower may look like, if built.


Indeed. The Vuitton's roof can remind Phare's double skin.

Oh please Unibail! Make up your mind and start digging the hole for Phare's foundations!


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

The cladding is out of this world :cheers:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Clery said:


> Oh please Unibail! Make up your mind and start digging the hole for Phare's foundations!


What are the most recent updates regarding Phare? Any chances of having the construction start this year?


----------



## Jex7844

^^ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=414393&page=64


----------



## 676882

Jex7844 said:


> ^^ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=414393&page=64


Well, I don't get a thing from that topic) Is it or isn't building?


----------



## KiffKiff

Fondation Louis Vuitton is gorgeous :master:

*D2 Tower (Thanks Jex7844 & Klaatu) :*



Jex7844 said:


> *By KLAATU (pss) today:*


----------



## El_Greco

Cyril said:


> It is a nice plexiglass. Not glass though. I guess glass was too expensive and tricky to build and set up.


Quality cladding.


----------



## Avemano

I wonder why the cladd of the croisillons at the bottom is different, I hope that they will put the same cladd on the whole D2 :colbert:


----------



## Clery

Avemano said:


> I wonder why the cladd of the croisillons at the bottom is different, I hope that they will put the same cladd on the whole D2 :colbert:


It seems it's only the last skin which is missing. Maybe they haven't installed it yet to protect it from any kind of accidents while works are still in progress...


----------



## jamiefearon

The D2 at ground level reminds me of the Gherkin in London.


----------



## 676882

jamiefearon said:


> The D2 at ground level reminds me of the Gherkin in London.


Indeed so. From a certain specific spots)


----------



## Le_poisson_chat




----------



## brisavoine

Tour D2 if it had been built in Manhattan just behind the New York City Hall. The montage shows the exact scale of D2.


----------



## Avemano

Par Sybarts, sur flickr, le 25 avril 2013 : 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sybart/8681412002/

Majunga is rising.
However, I think that we need 1 or 2 towers with spire to break the monotony of the boxes. Generali would be perfect ...


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

Clery said:


> The Paris report refers to Paris and inner ring departments, which is an area of roughly the same size.


Lol..no.


----------



## Smarty

Clery said:


> The Paris report refers to Paris and inner ring departments, which is an area of roughly the same size.


It's impossible to compare because it comes down to how you define Paris. I was just pointing out that the statement about Greater London is incorrect as it only relates to central London. I'd have said that the comparison is better with 75 and La Defense, but like I said, there are many different ways to define Paris so it's a pointless comparison. If you're including the inner ring departments then you should include more than just the central business area of London.


----------



## Matthieu

Here we go again, ffs get a life people!


----------



## brisavoine

Clery said:


> The Paris report refers to Paris and inner ring departments, which is an area of roughly the same size.


Exactly. But they are so drugged with their spam-posting in the London threads that they have long lost sight of reality, and can't even conceive that Paris may have more projects and developments going on than London.


----------



## brisavoine

Smarty said:


> It's impossible to compare because it comes down to how you define Paris.


Whichever way you define Paris, there are more projects going on there than in London, whether you compare the 90 km² of Central Paris to the 90 km² at the heart of London, or the 750 km² of Central Paris + Inner Suburbs to the 750 km² of Inner London and neighboring areas, or the 12,000 km² of Greater Paris and the 12,000 km² of Greater London + the surrounding counties.

The only reason why some forumers don't perceive this is because the Parisian forumers couldn't care less about posting each and every project going on in Paris, unlike the forumers from a certain other city.


----------



## Quicksilver

brisavoine said:


> Whichever way you define Paris, there are more projects going on there than in London, whether you compare the 90 km² of Central Paris to the 90 km² at the heart of London, or the 750 km² of Central Paris + Inner Suburbs to the 750 km² of Inner London and neighboring areas, or the 12,000 km² of Greater Paris and the 12,000 km² of Greater London + the surrounding counties.
> 
> The only reason why some forumers don't perceive this is because the Parisian forumers couldn't care less about posting each and every project going on in Paris, unlike the forumers from a certain other city.


Where are all these projects then? Why I hardly see any cranes when I come to Paris. You must be hiding something somewhere then. Show us... Any good quality residential highrises, love to see them...


----------



## Clery

Quicksilver said:


> Where are all these projects then? Why I hardly see any cranes when I come to Paris. You must be hiding something somewhere then. Show us... Any good quality residential highrises, love to see them...


Because when you visit Paris, you hardly go beyond the historical core of the city. And indeed, Paris doesn't build much in its historical core (there's still some large projects such as Les Halles or the New Samaritaine Department stores, but that's still not so much). At the opposite, London has many projects in its very central areas (The City and the areas surrounding mainlines stations).

I do believe London is right to do so and Paris does a big mistake in building almost exclusively on the fringes of the core, but that's the way it is. It doesn't change anything about Brisavoine's statement though.


----------



## brisavoine

Quicksilver said:


> Where are all these projects then? Why I hardly see any cranes when I come to Paris.


Because:
a- Paris is BIG
and b- you probably stay only in the tourist areas

So you couldn't know about those projects if you stay only in a few central touristy areas, because the metropolis is just too huge to be able to even see cranes on the horizon if you only stay in those central touristy areas. In London, on the other hand, the projects and developments are concentrated in a few central areas which also happen to be tourist areas, so the projects there are more visible to tourists.

As for cranes, as of September 2012 the Paris crane survey counted 62 cranes in Central Paris and the innermost suburbs (an area roughly the same size as Inner London), and this does not even include the cranes working on residential, commercial, and cultural projects.

For example the 4 cranes to the right in this picture are not counted among the 62 cranes of the Paris crane survey, because they are working on a cultural project, the Fondation Louis Vuitton.


----------



## deckard_6

Matthieu said:


> Here we go again, ffs get a life people!


Oh, please! Do not dare to troll this deeply interesting discussion, we are about to know which city is better, if London or Paris. 

Please kids, go on with your argumentation.


----------



## Quicksilver

Clery said:


> Following large constructions currently in progress is great! What would you want instead? To report every crappy 6-storey buildings being built in the urban area like it's done in another thread? Very interesting!


Surely you must mean this project but I actually liked that and would love to see more of this


----------



## 676882

deckard_6 said:


> we are about to know which city is better, if London or Paris


I've known that for years))


----------



## Quicksilver

brisavoine said:


> Because:
> a- Paris is BIG
> and b- you probably stay only in the tourist areas
> 
> So you couldn't know about those projects if you stay only in a few central touristy areas, because the metropolis is just too huge to be able to even see cranes on the horizon if you only stay in those central touristy areas. In London, on the other hand, the projects and developments are concentrated in a few central areas which also happen to be tourist areas, so the projects there are more visible to tourists.
> 
> As for cranes, as of September 2012 the Paris crane survey counted 62 cranes in Central Paris and the innermost suburbs (an area roughly the same size as Inner London), and this does not even include the cranes working on residential, commercial, and cultural projects.
> 
> For example the 4 cranes to the right in this picture are not counted among the 62 cranes of the Paris crane survey, because they are working on a cultural project, the Fondation Louis Vuitton.



Last time I was in Paris as a tourist was in 2002 or 2003, can't remember, now I only come on business and usually stay in suburbs. Yes, I can see some development around these areas but mainly low rise office development and very little residential, and especially high-rise residential projects. That's why I was wondering if anything happens around Paris and how good quality residential projects look in Paris as I hardly see them, maybe because of the areas I visit.

Many residential projects projects in London are not in tourist areas and hardly seen from anywhere, areas such as Lewisham are not tourist at all.

It would nice to see similar list for Paris as well: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=102719388#post102719388


----------



## brisavoine

Quicksilver said:


> Any good quality residential highrises, love to see them...


Just this week a Parisian forumer posted pictures in the French forum about this residential development that 99% of us had no idea about:




























Most of the time, however, the Parisian forumers can't be bothered if it's not a project in the top 10 of Paris's biggest projects, which is why what you see in this thread, and on SCC in general, is just the tiny tip of the iceberg of what's going on in Paris.

For example there is this residential highrise currently under construction to the south-west of Central Paris, in an area denser than the densest parts of London, but we wouldn't even have a picture of it if Minato Ku hadn't especially spent 1 hour of Métro to go there and back last week to take pictures of it (and needless to say, you the tourist in the central touristy areas could not see this U/C building above the horizon, the place being way too far from the most central touristy areas).



Minato ku said:


> Oui moi et sous la pluie.
> 
> Voila l’opération où est situer l'immeuble de 18 étages.
> Je ne sais pas lequel des bâtiment est la tour mais à mon avis elle est bien en construction.


----------



## Quicksilver

brisavoine said:


> Just this week a Parisian forumer posted pictures in the French forum about this residential development that 99% of us had no idea about:
> 
> 
> Most of the time, however, the Parisian forumers can't be bothered if it's not a project in the top 10 of Paris's biggest projects, which is why what you see in this thread, and on SCC in general, is just the tiny tip of the iceberg of what's going on in Paris.
> 
> For example there is this residential highrise currently under construction to the south-west of Central Paris, in an area denser than the densest parts of London, but we wouldn't even have a picture of it if Minato Ku hadn't especially spent 1 hour of Métro back and forth last week to take pictures of it (and needless to say, you the tourist in the central touristy areas could not see this U/C building above the horizon, the place being way too far from the most central touristy areas).


This is actually very good. Any renders for the last project?


----------



## brisavoine

Quicksilver said:


> Yes, I can see some development around these areas but mainly low rise office development and very little residential, and especially high-rise residential projects. That's why I was wondering if anything happens around Paris and how good quality residential projects look in Paris as I hardly see them, maybe because of the areas I visit.


In the past 10 years, the outer arrondissements of Paris and the innermost suburbs (especially the latter) have registered tremendous demographic growth, so there must certainly be lots of residential new developments there, but most of us are not aware of these, because like I said the Parisian forumers usually can't be bothered if it's not a major project.

Here are the outer arrondissements and inner suburbs of Paris which grew the most between 2006 and 2010 (the outer arrondissements are each about two-third the size of a London borough, but the inner suburbs are each only about one-seventh the size of a London borough):
- 16th arrondissement: +4,301 inhabitants per year between 2006 and 2010
- 18th arrondissement: +2,958
- Saint-Denis: +2,228
- 17th arrondissement: +2,000
- Villejuif: +1,230
- Choisy-le-Roi: +1,177
- Le Plessis-Robinson: +1,104
- Saint-Ouen: +1,060
- Boulogne-Billancourt: +989
- 14th arrondissement: +982
- 15th arrondissement: +942
- 20th arrondissement: +919
- Montrouge: +855
- Colombes: +843
- 10th arrondissement: +828
- Courbevoie: +764
- Épinay-sur-Seine: +730
- Issy-les-Moulineaux: +721
- 13th arrondissement: +704
- 12th arrondissement: +686
etc.

Most of these are midrise developments though. Residential highrises are still a bit taboo in Greater Paris, due to the bad experience with highrise social housing in the 1960s and 1970s, but I believe this is going to change. Emin Iskenderov is about to break a taboo by building his supertall mostly residential twin towers at La Défense, and in Central Paris there are more and more talks of densifying the already very dense inner city by building upwards. Jean Nouvel has started by building a residential highrise in Boulogne-Billancourt 2-3 years ago, and there may already be some other residential highrise projects around the Périphérique, but I'm not following these very carefully.


----------



## bbcwallander

brisavoine said:


> There is actually more floor space under construction in Greater Paris right now than in Greater London.
> 
> According to the Paris and London crane surveys, at the end of September 2012 there were 1,342,916 m² (14,455,027 sq. ft) of office space under construction in Greater Paris vs. only 839,380 m² (9,035,000 sq. ft) in Greater London.
> 
> Sources:
> http://www.deloitterecrute.fr/sites...files/etude/1374/etude_paris_crane_survey.pdf
> http://www.constructionenquirer.com...-London-Office-Crane-Survey-Winter-2012-2.pdf


With the greatest respect, i said developments, i didn't just mean office floor space. 

New private residential developments are by far the biggest growth area in London at the moment with foreign investment flooding into the city, even from Paris!

There is also massive public investment being made with Crossrail and other transport developments. I know there are plans currently being drawn up for the Metro.

With the greatest respect to you, i say again the big developments in Paris that you regularly update us on are of a very high quality, but there definitely isn't the same scale of investment going on right now, there just isnt! 

I know there are more plans currently going through planning, but actual projects, no.


----------



## brisavoine

Quicksilver said:


> This is actually very good. Any renders for the last project?


Renders in France are generally of very poor quality, especially for non-major projects. I've seen these two renders, but we won't know for sure how the tower looks like until it's completed. Apparently 19 floors.



















The developer has also made this video of the project:


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

brisavoine said:


> In the past 10 years......



All very interesting, but you still haven't backed up your claim that Paris has more being developed than this..



SE9 said:


> *London*
> 
> Large scale (+£1 billion) active projects in London. List incomplete:
> 
> 
> *HS2 project:* £32 billion ($50bn)
> High Speed 2
> 
> *Nine Elms project:* £15 billion ($23bn)
> Nine Elms London
> 
> *Crossrail project:* £15 billion ($23bn)
> Crossrail stations & associated works | Various sites | London | U/C
> 
> *Crossrail 2 project:* £10 billion ($16bn)
> Crossrail 2
> 
> *Earls Court project:* £8 billion ($12.4bn)
> Earls Court £8bn Regeneration | Hammersmith & Fulham | Approved
> 
> *Thameslink project:* £6 billion ($9.3bn)
> Thameslink
> 
> *Greenwich Peninsula project:* £5 billion ($7.7bn)
> Greenwich Peninsula - Various projects
> 
> *Brent Cross Cricklewood project:* £4.5 billion ($7bn)
> Brent Cross Cricklewood £4.5bn Regeneration | Barnet | Approved
> 
> *Canning Town & Custom House project:* £3.7 billion ($5.7bn)
> Work begins on £3.7billion Canning Town and Custom House regeneration scheme
> 
> *Wembley City project:* £3.4 billion ($5.3bn)
> Wembley City £3.4bn Regeneration | Brent | U/C
> 
> *Chelsea Barracks project:* £3 billion ($4.6bn)
> Chelsea Barracks £3bn redevelopment | Westminster | Proposed
> 
> *Aylesbury project:* £2.5 billion ($3.9bn)
> Aylesbury £2.5bn Regeneration | Southwark | Demo + U/C
> 
> *Blackwall Reach project:* £2.5 billion ($3.9bn)
> Blackwall Reach £1.5bn Regeneration | Tower Hamlets | Demo
> 
> *Heathrow Terminal 2 project:* £2.5 billion ($3.9bn)
> Heathrow East/Terminal 2 | Heathrow Airport | London | U/C
> 
> *King's Cross project:* £2 billion ($3.1bn)
> King's Cross Central | Camden & Islington | U/C
> 
> *Wood Wharf project:* £2 billion ($3.1bn)
> Wood Wharf: major expansion of Canary Wharf | 200m/187m/182m/154m | Approved
> 
> *Elephant and Castle project:* £1.5 billion ($2.3bn)
> Elephant & Castle £1.5bn Regeneration | Southwark | Approved
> 
> *London Gateway Port project:* £1.5 billion ($2.3bn)
> London Gateway, 3.5 million TEU container port, UC
> 
> *The International Quarter project:* £1.3 billion ($2bn)
> International Quarter
> 
> *East Village project:* £1.1 billion ($1.7bn)
> East Village E20 | 68 apt blocks / 17,000 Population | U/C
> 
> *Kidbrooke Village project:* £1 billion ($1.6bn)
> Kidbrooke Village £1bn Regeneration | Greenwich | Demo + U/C
> 
> *Television Centre project:* £1 billion ($1.6bn)
> Television Centre £1bn redevelopment | Hammersmith & Fulham | Proposed
> 
> *Westfield Croydon project:* £1 billion ($1.6bn)
> Westfield Croydon
> 
> *Westfield White City project:* £1 billion ($1.6bn)
> Westfield London (White City)
> 
> Too many to list below £1 billion.



In your own time, there's no rush, we can wait...


----------



## 676882

DeFiBkIlLeR said:


> All very interesting, but you still haven't backed up your claim that Paris has more being developed than this..
> In your own time, there's no rush, we can wait...


Well, no1s fault, Brits have no high-speed train lines and underground local trains in London _before_ These projects are catch-ups, not a revolution


----------



## brisavoine

bbcwallander said:


> i say again the big developments in Paris that you regularly update us on are of a very high quality, but there definitely isn't the same scale of investment going on right now, there just isnt!


Well there is, I can assure you there is. Paris has a larger metropolitan economy than London, and also robust demographic growth, largely unaffected by the crisis, unlike demographic growth in Madrid or Barcelona which collapsed with the economic crisis, so there is demand for not only office but also commercial, residential, and, this being Paris, cultural surfaces.

In fact currently there is a residential crisis in Paris: about 37,000 residential units (i.e. about 300,000 m²/3.3 million sq ft of residential floor space) is being built in Greater Paris every year, but this is not enough to accommodate the population growth. The government says they are going to soften the residential construction rules and reduce the red tape (in particular, legal challenges by NIMBYs against building permits are going to be made harder), in order to allow much more residential developments to take place.

This graph shows the number of residential units (apartments and detached houses) that were built in Greater Paris every year between 1982 and 2009:









This map shows the arrondissements and suburban municipalities of Greater Paris within which more than 50 residential units were built per year between 2000 and 2010.
- light pink: this municipality/arrondissement had between 50 and 99 residential units built there per year on average between 2000 and 2010
- pink: this municipality/arrondissement had between 100 and 199 residential units built there per year on average between 2000 and 2010
- dark pink: this municipality/arrondissement had 200 or more residential units built there per year on average between 2000 and 2010










As can be seen, most of the residential developments in the past 10 years have taken place essentially in the outer arrondissements and the inner suburbs. This is a territory about the same size as Inner London.


----------



## Mossy22

thanks for the great construction updates! I especially like the LV Foundation - the design is just superb.


----------



## Int'l

Balard, Fondation Louis Vuitton and la Philamornie are great examples that we don't need tall towers to be modern.


----------



## Avemano

*New schools in Paris*

Colors everywhere.



Indy G said:


> *Ecole Bobigny
> Design: Mikou Design Studio
> *
> 
> 
> e-architect.co.uk





Indy G said:


> *Jean Lurçat College, Saint Denis, north Paris
> Design: Mikou Design Studio
> *
> 
> 
> 
> e-architect.co.uk


----------



## Avemano

*Fondation Louis Vuitton pour la création*

Reportage par milo92 de pss-archi.eu, le 28 avril 2013 :
































































Source : http://www.pss-archi.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?id=27157&p=18


----------



## Avemano

*A new tower for La Défense ?*

Will the biggest european business district welcome a new tower ?

The project is in the consultation phase. What is sure it is to develop the interchange Rose de Cherbourg (with the interchange transformed into a hanging garden), but the new development will also create 2 new spaces for highrises :banana:

Interchange Rose de Cherbourg









Here is the pdf : 
http://www.epadesa.fr/fileadmin/sit..._de_Cherbourg/concertation-rose-cherbourg.pdf

For the moment, the only project that was implanted at this space was Wilmotte's project for Signal.









It is not the same contest, but the tower will be at this place.
Our Delphic Oracle (alpin13) says that it is a 280m-high Portzamparc tower. :dunno:

According to the official document from EPADESA, the winner of the "Rose de Cherbourg" contest will be announced in spring. So now :colbert:


----------



## brisavoine

The Medieval royal palace of France in the Cité ("City") of Paris has been restored. I discovered that as I crossed the Cité last week.

During the Middle Ages, Paris was divided in three parts:
- the Cité, i.e. the central island surrounded by the Seine. It was the central nucleus of Paris, where the royal power (royal palace) and church power (cathedral and bishop's palace) were located. It gave its name to the "City" of London.
- the Ville, i.e. the Right Bank, which was the commercial part of Paris, where the City Hall was located, and where most merchants lived and traded
- the Université, i.e. the Left Bank, which was the scholarly part of Paris, home of the Sorbonne, the largest university in Europe during the Middle Ages. The Left Bank was studded with "collèges" built by noblemen, high clerics, and even foreign associations of students, and where the students studied, took their dinners, and slept. The collège de Sorbon was just one of the "collèges". All the colleges together formed to the Université de Paris. The concept of colleges spread to England and is now standard fixture in Anglo-Saxon countries at the university level, but very oddly, it has disappeared in France, and nearly all the Medieval colleges on the Left Bank have been demolished over time.

The royal palace in the Cité was the main royal palace where the Capetian kings sat during the Middle Ages. It was also the seat of the _Curia regis_ (the "king's court"), which later became the Parlement/Parliament, which later became the current supreme court of France. The kings left the palace after 1360, and it was then used solely by the Parlement (same as what happened with Westminster Palace).

The restored royal palace:










They have recreated the golden chevrons on the pointed roof of the Clock Tower at the north-eastern angle of the palace as they existed before the French Revolution (I was totally unaware of it before last week, since they had disappeared for more than 200 years):










They have also restored the king's clock, built in 1371 under King Charles V, and which is one of the oldest clocks in Europe. It had been greatly damaged at the time of the French Revolution, because it was a symbol of royal power, and already restored in 1852.

That's the king's clock before last year's restoration:









And that's the clock now, as I discovered it last week while I was crossing the Cité:




































The only thing that I don't really like with this restoration is how they have replaced the fleurs de lys that we're used to with a 16th century version of the fleurs de lys which had been painted on the clock in 1586 but which are not really recognizable as fleurs de lys. I prefer the traditional model of the fleurs de lys (which you can see in the pre-restoration picture above).


----------



## Loathing

brisavoine said:


> During the Middle Ages, Paris was divided in three parts:
> - the Cité, i.e. the central island surrounded by the Seine. It was the central nucleus of Paris, where the royal power (royal palace) and church power (cathedral and bishop's palace) were located. *It gave its name to the "City" of London.*
> - the Université, i.e. the Left Bank, which was the scholarly part of Paris, home of the Sorbonne, *the largest university in Europe during the Middle Ages*. The Left Bank was studded with "collèges" built by noblemen, high clerics, and even foreign associations of students, and where the students studied, took their dinners, and slept. The collège de Sorbon was just one of the "collèges". All the colleges together formed to the Université de Paris. The *concept of colleges spread to England* and is now standard fixture in Anglo-Saxon countries at the university level, but very oddly, it has disappeared in France, and nearly all the Medieval colleges on the Left Bank have been demolished over time.


Beautiful photos.
However, where did you get *this* information from? I have never heard any of it before, and cannot find evidence to support it anywhere!


----------



## Avemano

Beautiful Paris, so much influence on the world :hug:
I imagine people in the Middle Ages standing in front of the clock at the bottom of the Royal Palace :hug:

That should be great to have new developments at this place of Paris.


----------



## brisavoine

Loathing said:


> However, where did you get *this* information from? I have never heard any of it before, and cannot find evidence to support it anywhere!


Well the English words "city" and "college", and their associated concepts, both came from French "cité" and "collège".

The most ancient collège of the University of Paris, the Collège des Dix-Huit, was founded in 1180 (by Josse of London, incidentally; there were lots of English students at the University of Paris at the time). Source here, on pages 67-68: http://books.google.fr/books?id=kSH...pg=PA67#v=onepage&q="josse of london"&f=false

The most ancient college in England, on the other hand, University College in Oxford, was founded only in 1249, by John of Durham, a man who had been a student at the University of Paris and who was a leader of the group of the students who left the University of Paris and relocated to Oxford after the University of Paris strike of 1229.

The University of Paris was the largest and most renowned in Europe during the Middle Ages. There are many sources that attest to that. For example here on page 150: http://books.google.fr/books?id=gdR... in europe&hl=fr&pg=PA150#v=onepage&q&f=false

In fact the word "university" itself was created in Paris ("universitas magistrorum", which gave "université" in French and "university" in English) to refer to the University of Paris, the Universitas (it was not even needed to mention the city, as everybody back then understood it referred to the University of Paris).

It's estimated about 10,000 students from all over Europe attended the University of Paris in a given year. They made up 5% of the population of Paris (which had about 200,000 inhabitants and was the largest city in Europe). At the end of the Middle Ages, the University of Paris was made up of nearly 50 colleges, almost all of them located on the Left Bank, which was referred to as l'Université (as opposed to la Cité and la Ville, as I've already explained.).

Nearly all the colleges have been destroyed since the French Revolution (one of the largest colleges, the Collège de Navarre, was demolished in the 19th century by the vandals who destroyed Medieval Paris to build the Haussmannian Paris that we can see today).

This was the Collège de Navarre:




























The last remaining bit of the Collège de Navarre, the Medieval library (2 next views), was demolished in 1877:



















Today only very few remnants of the Medieval colleges of the University of Paris survive.

Here the Collège des Bernardins:




























Pope Benedict XVI giving a lecture at the Collège des Bernardins in 2008:










Another rare survivor is the church of the Collège de Beauvais, built in 1375:


----------



## Avemano

> Nearly of the colleges have been destroyed since* the French Revolution*


That event is with no doubt the worst calamity ever for French architecture, just beyond the 1960-1970's hno:


----------



## IVCF

Spring is here, so back to the cold winter in Paris with this beautiful and relaxing video . 
Put the HD, increase the volum, put the screen in large and dream

62959319


----------



## Avemano

*Nouveau Beaugrenelle*



Minato ku said:


> 30 avril 2013


----------



## Avemano

*Tour Majunga, La Défense*

A new render find by Vonbingen, showing Majunga in her environment :












Jex7844 said:


> *By Klaatu on 25 april:*


----------



## caserass

Is There anything planned for the buildings behind beaugrenelle ?


----------



## Avemano

caserass said:


> Is There anything planned for the buildings behind beaugrenelle ?


If they are condominiums, I think that we can dream to see the owners get agreed for a facelift hno:

What a pitty to have these HLM-style buildings not far from the Eiffel Tower.

Beaugrenelle par Philippe Gervaise, sur Flickr


----------



## towerpower123

^^With the exception of that reclad, there is not one bad project that I can find. Every project is either forward thinking or incredibly integrated with the Parisian streetscape or both! Great job. :banana:


----------



## brisavoine

Paris, Texas. Well, almost.


----------



## Axelferis

old


----------



## Avemano

My second favourite view of la Défense (after the axe historique) :

La Défense from Saint-Germain-en-Laye, 14 avril 2013 (by Urbanium on flickr)










From this point of view, I think that Hermitage Plaza will less denature the skyline.


----------



## Avemano

*Tour Majunga, La Défense*



>


Le 30 avril 2013 : 





































Source : http://defense-92.fr/majungalesphotos.html


----------



## El_Greco

Loathing said:


> Why is this?


Those never ending comparisons between London and Paris are getting tiresome.


----------



## Jex7844

sophie7moto said:


> Oh WOW! They all look beautiful and exciting projects! Can't wait to visit Paris soon!


mg:, a girl on SSC! 

Welcome to you Sophie, hope you enjoy your parisian stay to come...:cheers:


----------



## dougdoug

today
the new modern entrance for transport and commercial center of les Halles, completion for 2016.


----------



## dougdoug

today


----------



## dougdoug

today Louis Vuitton fondation


----------



## dougdoug

Athena tower restructuration


----------



## dougdoug

la tour Blanche, restructuration


----------



## dougdoug

the new eqho tower (ancient descartes tower), heavy restructuration! now almost finish!


----------



## dougdoug

the canopy of les Halles (central Paris)


----------



## dougdoug

the D2 tower today


----------



## dougdoug

the majunga tower today


----------



## dougdoug

the carpe diem tower


----------



## dougdoug

the Melia Hostel


----------



## Avemano

Great updates :cheers:

I hope that they will put flowers on the "hanging gardens" of Majunga, as the renders.


----------



## Axelferis

in Paris we have:

-little guggenheim (vuitton foundation)
-little manahattan (la defense cluster carpe diem,dexia,coeur defense)

what else? :cheers:


----------



## Cyril

Little cocks :? ..just kidding


----------



## Jex7844

That's what I call a valuable contribution...thanks a lot dougdoug for your amazing update! :cheers:


----------



## Avemano

Axelferis said:


> in Paris we have:
> 
> -little guggenheim (vuitton foundation)
> -little manahattan (la defense cluster carpe diem,dexia,coeur defense)
> 
> what else? :cheers:


- little stadiums and arenas, n'est-ce pas axelferis ? 

About it, I've read that the last litigation against Arena92 (near to la Grande Arche) has been cancelled, right ? :cheers:


----------



## Axelferis

arena 92 no comment here :|

Les halles new entrance station is well done.


----------



## bigbigbig3

merveilleux


http://asiatikistic.blogspot.com/


----------



## Avemano

Gros chantier sur la Philharmonie !!!!


----------



## Avemano

*Some photos ...*

La Défense, et Majunga qui monte

Paris La Defense par Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE, sur Flickr

Palais de la Conciergerie, restauré

コンシェルジュリー　Conciergerie par ELCAN KE-7A, sur Flickr

Hôtel Ritz Paris, en cours de rénovation

Restauration hôtel Ritz - 24 avril 2013 (Place Vendôme - Paris) par Padicha, sur Flickr

Place de la République, en cours de rénovation (nice mise en valeur of the statue)

Place de la République - Paris (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr


----------



## Avemano

*Philharmonie de Paris*

Par piéton, le 12 mai 2013 :


Paris - Chantier La Philharmonie par -pieton-, sur Flickr


Paris - Chantier La Philharmonie par -pieton-, sur Flickr


Paris - Chantier La Philharmonie par -pieton-, sur Flickr


Paris - Chantier La Philharmonie par -pieton-, sur Flickr


----------



## Avemano

*Le Fort d'Issy, Issy-les-Moulineaux*

New quartier, photos par Ville d'Issy :


7 par Ville d'Issy, sur Flickr


13 par Ville d'Issy, sur Flickr


14 par Ville d'Issy, sur Flickr

Bienvenue 

15 par Ville d'Issy, sur Flickr


17 par Ville d'Issy, sur Flickr


18 par Ville d'Issy, sur Flickr


19 par Ville d'Issy, sur Flickr


20 par Ville d'Issy, sur Flickr


----------



## caserass

"Nice mise en valeur du quartier"

:lol:


----------



## caserass

*Before : *










*After : *


Avemano said:


> Palais de la Conciergerie, restauré
> 
> コンシェルジュリー　Conciergerie par ELCAN KE-7A, sur Flickr


----------



## skyscraperus




----------



## Int'l

^^Lovely. But it's not the best angle of La Defense, a lot of towers don't appear in the photo. 

Regarding the renovation of the conciergerie, did the change the "habillage" entire facade? It looks much better now with the light color. Nice mise en valeur du batiment.


----------



## Jex7844

Nah, they just removed the filth that's it...


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Nice to see a Gothic structure being cleaned!


----------



## Avemano

*Tour Carpe Diem, La Défense*

It seems that the village people are putting the last petites touches on the cladd, le 14 mai 2013 :




























Source : http://defense-92.fr/carpediemlesphotos.html


----------



## Avemano

*Tour Majunga, La Défense*

Le 14 mai 2013 : 





































Source : http://defense-92.fr/majungalesphotos.html


----------



## Avemano

*Hôtel Melia, La Défense*

Le 14 mai 2013 :





































Source : http://defense-92.fr/hotellesphotos.html


----------



## Avemano

*Tour Athéna, La Défense*

Le 14 mai 2013 :





































Source : http://defense-92.fr/athenalesphotos.html


----------



## Avemano

*Tour Blanche, La Défense*

Le 14 mai 2013 : 




























Source : http://defense-92.fr/leschantiers.html


----------



## Avemano

*Tour D2, La Défense*

Le 14 mai 2013 :





































Source : http://defense-92.fr/d2lesphotos.html


----------



## Avemano

*Tour Trinité, La Défense*

Bientôt.



> Investisseur : Unibail Rodamco
> Architecte : Cuno Brullmann Jean-Luc Crochon + associés
> Pomoteur :Unibail Rodamco
> Maitrise d'ouvrage : Unibail Rodamaco
> Hauteur : 130m
> Etages : 31 étages
> Surface : 52 000m² de bureaux
> Capacité : 3 500 personnes
> Localisation : sur le boulevard de la Division Leclerc
> Parking : nc
> Livraison : 2015


If someone know if the chiffres are still d'actualité ? :dunno:



















Source : http://defense-92.fr


----------



## Avemano

*Palais de la Cité, restauré*

More photos because vous le valez bien :cheers:
Mai 2013 

Centre of medieval Europe

パリの夕暮れ　Paris at dusk par ELCAN KE-7A, sur Flickr


La Conciergerie par Team Tanenbaum, sur Flickr


La Conciergerie par Ubierno, sur Flickr

La Tour de l'Horloge

Tour de l'horloge - la Conciergerie par Guigui-lille, sur Flickr


----------



## Avemano

*La Défense*



Cyril said:


> Prise ce matin vers 6h25 mais il y avait pas mal de brume de m...donc j'ai eu bien du mal à faire apparaître la Défense au lointain. On distingue un peu le chantier de D2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © Cyril.


Lien for the original photo : 
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7350/8750624792_bdb88f0937_o.jpg


----------



## UnHavrais

La Conciergerie is a very beau building !!!!!


----------



## vonbingen

http://www.reverso.net/text_translation.aspx?lang=FR
:lol::lol:


----------



## UnHavrais

It's do exprès 

Thank you quand same


----------



## dougdoug

today


----------



## dougdoug

today
fondation Louis Vuitton

































































Hotel Mélia
















Athéna Tower








D2 tower


----------



## kony

wow thanx dougdoug for that 5 stars update  i like it

the LV foundation, hmmm


----------



## Sesto Elemento

WAOUW ! Staggering pics ! Thanks a lot for this moment !


----------



## Avemano

dougdoug said:


> today


I really hope that they will build that magnifique underground project, to make people more comfortable before going in the most beautiful man-made structure in the world.



> Selon le journal Le Parisien, la ville de Paris devrait lancer une étude pour construire un nouvel accueil des touristes au sous-sol de la Tour Eiffel.
> 
> Les billetteries actuellement installées aux quatre pieds de la Tour Eiffel pourraient ainsi disparaître au profit d’un nouvel espace d’accueil situé en sous-sol. La Mairie de Paris aurait confié la réalisation d’une « étude technique et financière » pour aménager le nouveau lieu d’accueil et son accès. Le journal affirme par ailleurs que la Ville pourrait débourser 254 000 € pour financer cette étude.
> 
> Ce nouvel accès aux billetteries devrait permettre de supprimer les longues files d’attente de touristes bravant parfois la pluie et le froid pour admirer l’un des monuments les plus emblématiques de Paris.
> 
> Il faut dire que cette idée de prospecter le sous-sol de la Dame de Fer n’est pas vraiment nouvelle. Il avait déjà été envisagé d’enterrer un parking sous cette dernière, ou encore de percer des galeries marchandes sous le Champ-de-Mars, et plus récemment, de créer des accès au site à partir des quais de la Seine, avec la piétonnisation des voies sur berges… Par ailleurs, fin 2012, le Figaro dévoilait - dans le cadre d’un appel à idées sur le Paris de 2037 - un projet futuriste de l’Agence d’Architectes SEARCH, métamorphosant le monument par l’utilisation de son sous-sol.
> 
> Selon les informations du Parisien, la nouvelle étude devrait définir les conditions du creusement d’un vaste hall d’accueil sur un niveau enterré, accueillant les billetteries, des magasins de souvenirs, des espaces de restauration, un petit musée de la tour Eiffel, des stands de location d’audioguides ou encore des consignes à bagages.
> 
> La réalisation des aménagements sera inclue dans le cahier des charges de la prochaine concession d’exploitation de la tour Eiffel, en préparation pour 2015.


http://www.urbanews.fr/2013/03/18/3...cueil-des-touristes-en-sous-sol/#.UZgjUqISRGY










It is just a vision d'artiste by search but it would be so élégant for the most visited paid monument in the world :hug:


----------



## Avemano

*Ministère de la Défense, Balard*

Balardgone rising :cheers:




























Source : http://www.info-chantier-balard.fr/


----------



## Avemano

*Palais Omnisports de Paris-Bercy, rénovation à venir (110 millions €)*



> The largest theater, concerts and sports of France, located in our district and inaugurated in 1984 will offer a new face. Although it retains its original form, designed by the architects Andrault-Parat, Prouvé Guvan team room, pyramid-shaped, will be redesigned to offer a capacity greater.
> 
> The Palais Omnisports retain its general shape while extending its base to create a large entrance hall of 2500 m2 at street level, underground side. A second entrance will be the next day Seine.
> 
> The main objectives of the renovation are to make the most scalable palace to make a Bercy "arena" continuing to host the biggest national and international events. The new Bercy pass a capacity of 15,000 to nearly 17,500 seats. By changing the structure of the building through the creation of hanging balconies, 21,000 seats instead of the current 17 000 will be available in configuration "concert."
> 
> The project also engages in the way of the Climate Plan of the city of Paris that advocates the reduction by three energy consumption, including through the use of geothermal energy and photovoltaic panels. In all, there are approximately 650 m2 of panels that will be installed on the Seine side.
> 
> Another new building will be facing the Seine. This is reflected by the creation of a wooden walkway from the court to the high walk from Parc de Bercy and connecting the parking. The new Bercy will be inaugurated in September 2015, after two periods of closure of seven and nine months for work in 2015 and 2016 respectively. SAE POPB mobilize € 110 million for the initial renovation project.
> 
> This renovation is a real challenge: how to balance the attractiveness of Paris, while minimizing disturbance to residents? This issue must be clearly stated in the coming months and should be at the heart of the renovation of the POPB !


Source : http://www.pourparis.fr/2013/03/08/2015-la-renovation-du-palais-omnisport-de-paris-bercy/


----------



## Avemano

*Hôtel Melia, La Défense*

Le 18 mai 2013, par milo92 : 



milo92 said:


> :wave:
> 
> Sous la pluie...


----------



## Avemano

*Tour Majunga, La Défense*

Le 18 mai 2013, par milo92 : 



milo92 said:


> :hi:
> 
> Photos sous un ciel gris


----------



## Avemano

*La Canopée - Forum des Halles*

Nice video with the actualité of mai 2013  

http://www.parisleshalles.fr/video-001223


----------



## Avemano

*Tour D2, La Défense*

Le 18 mai 2013, par milo92 : 



milo92 said:


> :wave:
> 
> Télescopage d'une des deux grues sous la pluie.


----------



## Avemano

*Ministère de la Défense, Balard*












> In Paris, in the fifteenth arrondissement, the Ministry of Defence will be completed in 2015. Tour.
> 
> At Balard, in the fifteenth arrondissement of Paris, which is happening on the device or along the T3 tramway, we see a dozen cranes rising skyward on the site of the French Pentagon. Launched in 2007 by Hervé Morin, Minister of Defence, the project began in 2009. This year, he takes his speed. "The project will normally be finished in time for 2015," promises Christian Lasne, project manager. To expedite the work, the site uses a system called "Top and Down", in the jargon of public works. "This means that we are building basements along the upper parts," says the project manager.
> On average, more than 1,000 people working on the site, including 670 in the central building, the heart of the new department. "The site operates 24 hours/24," says the director. With considerable logistics. "Every day, on average 300 trucks delivering parts of prefabricated elements. So you must tell everything to not be overloaded and avoid traffic jams on the site, "says Christian Lasne. The sequence of events quickly and the first parts of the facade will be visible as early as July. To move to the next level, the project will be in full production in the fall of 2013, and will host more than 2,000 workers, which represent the largest site within Paris. Workforce to match the scale of the project, which spans no less than 16.5 hectares.
> The first employees moved in during the late
> 
> Located between the device along Aquaboulevard and T3 tram, only two gigantic towers to the east of the work stand out scaffolding. These two towers, temporarily called A and F, and that rise above the city from the air - which includes staff of the Air Force - have been completed. Since April 2012, the tower F to welcoming military housing. The first employees will be able to invest and 50,000 sqm of office space at the end of the month. But the construction of the plot East is far from complete. The door of Sèvres street Porte-d'Issy, the 8.5 hectares of this part are still at the beginning of their rehabilitation. A building of 12,000 m² has been destroyed and rebuilt along the Avenue de la Porte de Sèvres, a dozen buildings of 110,000 square meters are being renovated, while a dozen others are in phase asbestos before their complete destruction that will give way to more than 2.5 hectares of parkland.
> Passage west side of the site. For now, the Pentagon itself is still in gestation. Hard to believe that it will contain the heart of the Ministry of Defence 2015. We guess the outline of the building with the ground floor, fully finished since the end of March. And even in some places, sites north and south parts, bordering the device and the boulevard Général-Valin, show what looks like the first floor. But it will take two years for 130,000 m² of offices covering five hectares of land along the tramway.
> Also in this part of West, one block still standing and that stands out from the rest of the site is that of the Perret brothers, built between 1929 and 1932, which occupies the corner of Boulevard Victor and Avenue de la Porte-de- Sevres. Historical monument, it could not be destroyed. Soon it will include nearly 17,000 m² of offices and the main entrance of the Ministry towards the avenue de la Porte de Sevres. The interior is still in complete renovation and a metal roof will be put on for the sake of uniformity.


Source : http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fr...u-coeur-du-futur-pentagone-a-la-francaise.php


----------



## Avemano

*Vill'up, La Vilette*












> At the heart of the 19th arrondissement of Paris, is the referent place Vill'Up fun shopping eastern Paris.
> 
> Its unusual position combines offers trendy shops and leisure shifted to a single experience in Paris.
> 
> The unique, spectacular and thrills alongside the pleasure of shopping, fooding and bistronomie.
> 
> 
> The free fall simulator IFLY occupy the vertical face of the greenhouse space, and create a unique visible animation and all the heart of the project. The vertical tube is fully glazed event the most spectacular and the most anticipated Vill'up.


Source : http://www.apsysgroup.com/apsys-rechercher-un-programme-44/la-villup-31.htm


----------



## Avemano

*Zoo de Vincennes (Parc zoologique de Paris)*

Just a year before the réouverture ! :banana:
157 millions € project 

Basin manatees in the tropical greenhouse









The building giraffes, two times larger than the previous









Alpha++ Parisian giraffes









Tropical greenhouse


















The aviary, 1450 m², 11m high









The park is spread over 14.5 hectares









Plants from the whole world will be in Paris 









Source : http://www.maxisciences.com/parc/pl...ure-du-parc-zoologique-de-paris_art29567.html


----------



## Avemano

*Prince de Galles, réouverture*

Reopening of the Prince de Galles Paris in mai 2013.

 Prince de Galles, Paris—Hotel exterior par Luxury Collection Hotels and Resorts, sur Flickr


Prince de Galles, Paris—Regency Bar par Luxury Collection Hotels and Resorts, sur Flickr


Prince de Galles, Paris—Jardin des Cygnes par Luxury Collection Hotels and Resorts, sur Flickr


Prince de Galles, Paris—Lobby par Luxury Collection Hotels and Resorts, sur Flickr


----------



## kony

Avemano said:


> Nice video with the actualité of mai 2013
> 
> http://www.parisleshalles.fr/video-001223


nice video, thanx


----------



## Avemano

*Grand Paris : 30 billions €, pour quoi faire ?*



> While the Prime Minister kicked off the necessary infrastructure to revitalize and reinvigorate the business capital region, all experts caution on the issue of economic governance of Greater Paris, which alone can bring jobs. The investment, valued at € 30 billion, must report within 73 to fifteen years, creating 115,000 jobs, increase productivity and enhance the Paris GDP growth of 0.2 percentage point per year: this is the reasonable assumption of the first calculations of economists.


Source et suite : http://www.latribune.fr/regions/ile...grand-paris-30-milliards-pour-quoi-faire.html


----------



## Axelferis

am i the only to qualify this "balardgone" as a waste of public funds?


----------



## vonbingen

i can't understand this :

why do they need more than a year To replace a cover on the ground ?
They didn't needs 6 months to replace the cover of the republique square.
more than a year for change a cover ? insane !!!!!!!!!
You put a metallic structure, you put the concrete, do they need 16 months for doing that ?
what are this "white" stones ?


----------



## CB31

Avemano said:


> With moins de zoom to see more La Défense, by Cyril toujours :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lien : http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5452/8843030362_4ae172b69c_o.jpg


Can't wait the Aurore tower to be demolished :banana::cheers1:

(really really hate this hideous building)

And can't wait the Air2 to be built :cheers:


----------



## Avemano

vonbingen said:


> i can't understand this :
> 
> why do they need more than a year To replace a cover on the ground ?
> They didn't needs 6 months to replace the cover of the republique square.
> more than a year for change a cover ? insane !!!!!!!!!
> You put a metallic structure, you put the concrete, do they need 16 months for doing that ?
> what are this "white" stones ?


Maybe they had to wait for less big construction machines on the site, to not to damage it :dunno:


----------



## Avemano

*La Canopée - Forum des Halles*

Le 25 mai 2013, par minato ku : 



Minato ku said:


>


----------



## Avemano

*Rénovation de la gare d'Austerlitz - 700 millions €*

This project is included in the big urban development of Paris Rive Gauche.

Here is the alpha++ gare d'Austerlitz (built in 1865).











> Maîtrise d’ouvrage : SNCF, SEMAPA
> Maîtrise d'oeuvre : AREP Ville, Ateliers Jean Nouvel / BET : Michel Desvigne (paysagiste)
> Livraison : 2015-2020


Source : http://www.arep.fr/fr/#/projets/urbanisme/paris-austerlitz










Cour Muséum









Immeuble A7









Jardin Marie Curie









They will apparemment put a verrière on one side.









Source : batiactu.com et cyberarchi.com

In février 2012, they destroyed the buffet of the gare 


Minato ku said:


> Les choses sérieuses commence !
> La destruction du buffet de la gare.


The buffet is not the same as the buffet in cuisine, this buffet is a batiment, entouré in red here (photo minato ku) :











So maintenant, le 28 mai 2013, par minato ku : 


Minato ku said:


> Une photo d'aujourd'hui prise depuis le métro


----------



## Cyril

© Cyril - La Défense as seen from Argenteuil (north west of Paris) 2013/05/18


----------



## Jex7844

*Paris celebrates Nelson Mandela/South Africa*

*By Henri Garat:*


























http://www.paris.fr/accueil/accueil...icaine-en-france/rub_1_actu_130605_port_24329


----------



## cochise75

Renovation of Athena tower

Yesterday :




























Source : http://defense-92.fr/
More pics here : http://defense-92.fr/athenalesphotos.html


----------



## dougdoug

yesterday Mélia Hotel


----------



## dougdoug

yesterday Carpe diem


----------



## dougdoug

D2 tower yesterday


----------



## Axelferis

thanks :cheers:


----------



## dougdoug

Majunga yesterday


----------



## dougdoug

yesterday
Louis Vuitton foundation








Eqho Tower
















athéna allianz tower


----------



## vonbingen

wouaw wouaw dougdoug a 10 stars report !!! :nuts: :nuts:








i am now "happy" because for me the cladding of d2 is better than i expected . ok its not "the top of the world" but its ok.
.and majunga terrible. but carpe diem is sleeping i think. the cladding is not finishedhno:hno:

The lobby of eqho is white, that's what we see. I would have preferred the same atrium as in Coeur defense with trees. I am not satisfied








a big hospital LOBBY ????









atrium of coeur defense the top !









the floors of majunga will be wider but less long as floors of ariane tower


----------



## kony

you are aware that terrible means "awful" in english right ?? because i found majunga 's cladding quiet good, even if it could have been better on the slimmer sides


----------



## Jex7844

I think he meant 'terrific', if so, I do agree. 

Thank you very much indeed Dougdoug, your updates are just gobsmacking... :applause:


----------



## Josedc

everything in Paris is so chic


----------



## Avemano

Thank you dogdog, D2 is so cute :hug:


----------



## Avemano

*Aéroville*



> This is a huge project. A commercial center on the slopes of Roissy. 200 shops, 16 restaurants and a multiplex signed Luc Besson. This new area is called Shopping Aéroville. *Worn by Unibail-Rodamco, Europe's number one commercial real estate, Aéroville open its doors on October 17*. The report of VOTV:
> 
> Video with good images of the project : http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1095ll_aeroville-un-ventre-de-shopping-au-pied-des-pistes_news


Source : http://www.vonews.fr/article_21457-aeroville,-un-centre-de-shopping-au-pied-des-pistes-de-roissy

It is estimated that in total, the center will create 2 000 to 2 500 jobs.
With Europa City, more than 130,000 jobs will be created in this area the next 20 years. :hug:


----------



## hseugut

CDG express is potentialy back on track

New metro lines will open from 2018 (red line)

http://www.societedugrandparis.fr/le-calendrier-previsionnel

Red line south to be put into service from 2018 :


----------



## Avemano

*Philharmonie de Paris*



Jex7844 said:


> *By Nicolas Borel (may 2013):*


----------



## IVCF

La Défense photographed from an original angle.

By *Emmanuel Vivier*:


----------



## vonbingen

*PARIS.*

http://www.buddhabarhotelparis.com/fr/buddhabarhotelparis-official-site.php
official website

*BUDDHA-BAR HOTEL PARIS* 

This 5 Stars Luxury Hotel is open since June 10th, 2013.

*There are 262 now 5 stars hotels in France among which 51 in Paris*


















































































BUDDHA-BAR french brand is going to conquer the world.

After Paris, 

Kiev, Dubaï, Prague, Mexico, Kairo, Beyruth, Manilla, Monaco, Saint-Pétersburg, London, Tbilissi, Moscow, Nicosia, Amsterdam, Genèva, Dakar, Charm el-Cheikh, Hurghada, Évian-les-Bains, Doha, Budapest 

have BUDDHA-BAR bars or hotels.



pictures by http://www.buddhabarhotelparis.com


----------



## Axelferis

Not new but it hasn't been posted here i believe.


VAL D'EUROPE (DISNEY AREA MARNE LA VALLEE)

Villages Nature Pierre et vacances (center parcs group)*completion date 2015*






Val d'Europe zone



Nabu said:


> Plazza- Place D'Ariane Val d'Europe (Chessy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copyright ARCAS-Maurice Culot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copyright ARCAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: http://www.pss-archi.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=426524#p426524


----------



## Avemano

^^ Those simili-cities in Disneyland Paris :lol:


----------



## Avemano

*Nouveaux rendus de la Tour Alto*

Alto is coming to town :cheers: 



Jex7844 said:


> Ces images du projet de la tour ALTO, et tout particulièrement celle du parvis, ont été assez complexes à réaliser car elles assemblent plusieurs projets :
> 
> 
> le projet de la tour ALTO
> l’aménagement du parvis qui s’articule autour du projet du nouveau Boulevard Circulaire,
> le projet de l’hôtel Mélia de l’agence Claude Vasconi,
> enfin, en arrière plan, le projet des tours jumelles « Hermitage Plaza » de l’architecte Norman Foster.
> 
> Bien que le sujet principal soit la tour ALTO, il était demandé explicitement de faire figurer tous ces éléments afin d’avoir une perception complète de l’environnement urbain de la tour tel qu’il sera dans quelques années.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo du site
> 
> http://www.illuminens.com/perspectives/la-defense-tour-alto-2/


----------



## cochise75

Reopening of Place de la République :













































































































More pics here : https://plus.google.com/photos/1054...5889763762606742546&oid=105434744959477901031


----------



## Axelferis

very good place! kay:


----------



## Avemano

So cute :hug:

The Statue de la République is impressive *clap clap*


----------



## Avemano

*Joyeux anniversaire !*

The Tour Maine-Montparnasse is 40 years old now :banana:

The parisians didn't want her because they feared for the iconic iron lady Tour Eiffel (324m, most paid-visited monument in the world, tallest structure in the world from 1889 to 1930 - Chrysley Building, NYC).
With a height of 210m, she remained the tallest building in Europe from 1970 to 1990 (Messeturm, Francfort) and the tallest in France until 2011 (First, Paris La Défense).
Que nenni, tour Montparnasse receives 1.2 million visitors per year and she is now one of the landmarks of the most beautiful city on earth :cheers:



> Photos of the chantier :





> The tour Maine-Montparnasse today :


Source : http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75/e...-ans-13-06-2013-2893539.php?pic=7#infoBulles1



Avemano said:


> *La Tour Maine-Montparnasse, Ile-de-France*
> 
> 
> Tour Montparnasse par Cha già José, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Tours Eiffel et Montparnasse par Guillaume Cattiaux, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> TOUR MONTPARNASSE par marsupilami92, sur Flickr


----------



## Avemano

*Tour D2, La Défense*

Le 16 juin 2013 : 



ludoboy said:


>





milo92 said:


>


----------



## Avemano

*Hôtel Melia, La Défense*

Le 16 janvier 2013 : 



cochise75 said:


> By *Milo92* today :


----------



## Cyril

*Some cranes in Central Paris as of 2013/6/16*


----------



## Avemano

*Tour Majunga, La Défense*

Le 16 juin 2013 : 



cochise75 said:


> By *Milo92 *today :


----------



## Avemano

*La Canopée - Forum des Halles*

Le 15 juin 2013 : 



milo92 said:


> :hi:


----------



## cochise75

La Défense - Today by *Cyril*

From the letf to the right : Majunga tower (194m), D2 tower (175,8m), Melia hotel (82,7m) - Under construction


----------



## CB31

Avemano said:


> *The Tour Maine-Montparnasse* is 40 years old now :banana:


You don't know how I hate this horrible tower. It's unbelievable how they allowed to build something that detestable, I just hope one day it gets demolished.

Desagradable tower uke: :bash:


----------



## Titus-Pullo

It's necessary to remove this wart :down:


----------



## Axelferis

montparnasse tower is good!

The problem is to have let in alone in the middle of paris! A mini cluster could had been created. hno:


----------



## Axelferis

the place of republique *before renovation*


Paris - La Place de la République par pepandtim, sur Flickr


Place de La Republique par Fraser P, sur Flickr


Place de la Republique, Paris par MathTeacherGuy, sur Flickr

Place de la Republique par Yanda, sur Flickr

Place de la République night par 2strokeBuzz, sur Flickr

*After* renovation:


Place de la République par mateoarquitectura, sur Flickr



















http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fr...uveau-visage-de-la-place-de-la-republique.php


----------



## Jex7844

CB31 said:


> You don't know how I hate this horrible tower. It's unbelievable how they allowed to build something that detestable, I just hope one day it gets demolished.
> 
> Desagradable tower uke: :bash:


To be honest Montparnasse isn't that ugly, its architecture is far from being hideous, it's actually quite elegant...its main problem is both its isolation & its brownish cladding which makes it rather gloomy. 

Hopefully there will be another tower next to it (let's say in a few decades). I'm also fairly sure that Montparnasse will get a reclad in the near future (modern & more transparent).


----------



## desi1

Question is: what instead?


----------



## Titus-Pullo

*Before :*



















*After :*



















:bash:


----------



## Avemano

I agree that the bars are ugly (1960s hno: ) but I find the tour Montparnasse very majestic and elegant. The problem is that she's alone and the shopping center at her feet is poorly integreated into the area


----------



## moustache

Great !!!


----------



## dougdoug

Thanks a lot, Paris is so dynamic


----------



## Clery

La Défense this morning during an impressive storm. It was so dark at 11am that it felt like night!


----------



## Cyril

+1 

it really felt like an eclipse. It was really really impressive !


----------



## alexandru.mircea

It was an amazing storm. Unfortunately from where I stay I don't have a good view, so I didn't know the sky was so amazing. 

BTW I am not a local so I don't have any preconceived notions, and as such let me say that I love the Montparnasse tower. I find it slick and mysterious, and the lighting adds a lot. Its completely "out of place" quality is what makes it so compelling and enjoyable, actually (for me). That said, the rest of the modern complex around it is utterly poor by any standard; and I would be opposed to the building of a mini-cluster around it. And I would have probably been opposed to the project back when it was all decided.


----------



## Clery

alexandru.mircea said:


> BTW I am not a local so I don't have any preconceived notions, and as such let me say that I love the Montparnasse tower. I find it slick and mysterious, and the lighting adds a lot. Its completely "out of place" quality is what makes it so compelling and enjoyable, actually (for me). That said, the rest of the modern complex around it is utterly poor by any standard;


I fully agree. The problem isn't the tower in itself but its awful integration at ground level with this ugly blockhaus mall and the groundscrapers dominating the rail station.

The neighbourhood has a lot of potential to become briliant. This being said, I have no clue why you consider a mini-cluster wouldn't be good in this area. It's a great way to build a profitable top quality mixed project.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ well, I suspect that if the ugly stuff ever gets demolished, then they won't build something haussman-style, I wouln't expect that. I just wouldn't want the new buildings be very tall because I like the way the Montparnasse tower stands there alone, it's a very unique thing. Very peculiar, in a good sense. If it became a cluster, well, all the major cities have clusters; the Montparnasse is special as it is now.


----------



## Clery

Special, but hated. The arrival of Swiss Re contributed a lot to better integrate Tower42 in the City of London skyline. I'm sure the same could happen in Montparnasse.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Yeah, I know my own tastes on this are not really shared, and in terms of general public opinion a development in the direction you're describing would be for the better.


----------



## Jex7844

It was so so so so so much better than what we've had instead, what a waste...:bash:

ps: what year does this photograph date from?


----------



## Perseus26

Jex7844 said:


> To be honest Montparnasse isn't that ugly, its architecture is far from being hideous, it's actually quite elegant...its main problem is both its isolation & its brownish cladding which makes it rather gloomy.
> 
> Hopefully there will be another tower next to it (let's say in a few decades). I'm also fairly sure that Montparnasse will get a reclad in the near future (modern & more transparent).


I ADORE that tower actually. :cheers:


----------



## Minato ku

Jex7844 said:


> It was so so so so so much better than what we've had instead, what a waste...:bash:


It was small and undersized for the traffic.
I can't say that this old station was very beautiful either. 
It was rather banal, nothing like the other big terminal of Paris (except Austerlitz).


----------



## El_Greco

I think you guys concentrate a bit too much on LD and towers. It would be nice to see smaller projects.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The only part about Montparansse that I don't like is the brown cladding. If it was blacker, or maybe reflective blue, it would be better, but otherwise it's a good building.
I've heard people calling it a "box" but it really isn't one. It's curved with indented sides, a shape I don't recall any other building having.

I hope it is never demolished, but instead renovated and maybe more towers built around it.


----------



## wjfox

*Does Paris need new skyscrapers?*

*Paris is set to follow London's race into the skies with 12 new skyscrapers.*

A hundred and twenty years ago, the English designer William Morris was asked why, in the French capital, he spent so much time at the Eiffel Tower.

"It is," he explained, "the only place I can't see it from."

Today he would probably choose the Tour Montparnasse that rises like a 59-storey black gravestone where once was a neighbourhood of political dreamers, artists and poets.

After they built this office block in 1973, the outcry was so loud, they banned new buildings over seven storeys high. But the mayor, Bertrand Delanoe, overturned that ban outside the city centre at least.

Paris city hall believes that skyscrapers - albeit of a certain sort, in certain places - are just what Paris needs.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-22811518


----------



## kony

thank you Chris, yes it is zac rive gauche

great pictures, my favorite being that one taken from th eiffel tower with focus on Fondation LVMH


----------



## vonbingen

*City of GENNEVILLIERS*. north west suburbs of PARIS.
*Cultural and sportive center Aimé Césaire*. by architect RICCIOTTI.
construction site update.































































pics from city of gennevilliers official website
__________

*Paris urban area.*
*new urban train of the "Impressionnists"*. Line J-Transilien network.
This line J TRANSILIEN serves the northwest of the Parisian suburb, the cradle of the impressionistic painters....asnieres etc.






















































pics paris.fr
__________

*PARIS. rail station SAINT-LAZARE*.









a mediterranean atmosphere inside this summer with lemon trees etc


















The renovation work of the square SAINT LAZARE rail station began.
pictures paris.fr
__________

*PARIS LA DEFENSE.*
LA DEFENSE slab at year 2020.









defacto picture
__________

PARIS.
reopening of the *5 stars HOTEL PRINCE DE GALLES*.
the hotel prince de galles is waiting now of the "PALACE" status classification































































__________

*PENINSULA PALACE.PARIS*
The Peninsula opens in 6 months, end of 2013.
The restoration of the outside facade come to an end. They remove the scaffolds.









the future peninsula in the background. look at the 4 roofs in the shape of lampshades.
__________

*PARIS.PLACE VENDOME.*

Considered all over the world for his jewelers, The Place VENDOME is during 2 years another enormous construction site with the renovation of the PALACE RITZ, renovation and/or extension of the prestigious jeweler's stores, works Till the end of 2014, To welcome even more luxuriously the new Chinese, Russian, Brazilian, Indian fortunes, etc.









on right RITZ PALACE, on left jeweler's stores.

pics by l'hotellerie web site


----------



## vonbingen

*PARIS. zac PORTE POUCHET*.
*new Offices Building*. by PARC ARCHITECTES. Kaufman&Broad. Elithis.
25 000 sqm.
































































pictures website parc architectes.


----------



## Sesto Elemento

Waow ! I didn't know the last project. Very impressive clad.

Some pics of Tour D2:
5 days ago, by Minato:



Minato ku said:


>


----------



## Sesto Elemento

The Radisson Hotel, still in LD.

9 days ago by Milo:



milo92 said:


>


----------



## vonbingen

*PARIS LA DEFENSE.*
LA DEFENSE 2020 project

A 300 million euro plan for the renovation of the public places of the district, the modernization of the pedestrian paving stone/slab, of the green spaces, over a period of 10 years, modernization and restructuring of the subterranean parts of the defense district under the slab......









Strengthening of the central axis, continuation of the green spaces in direction of the big arc/Grande Arche.









*At present, exhibition on the slab of the defense 2020.* 









today tomorrow


















Development of spaces under the slab, more luminosity, new stores and services.









new tower from jean nouvel 200/220 m tall.









renovation of the ring-road boulevard around la defense district, and especially the south section "south boulevard circular"
pics ladefense.fr


----------



## CB31

It's great to see new green spaces at La Defense. Great project 

Thanks for share vonbingen.


----------



## Avemano

So many great projects :hug:

But concrete is still too much here :colbert:


----------



## vonbingen

*PARIS.*
32 Rue/Street BLANCHE.

*Fabulous transformation* of the formerwarehouses of Galleries Lafayette in a *fabulous office building* of 23000 sqm. by architect franck hammoutene.

open year 2012.









before. after









inauguration of the building









virtual




































virtual












































































































more pics on page 20.pics 32blanche.


----------



## Waffenmetzer

^^ Oh God dat last picture...


----------



## ChrisDVD

Les Halles, today 

From the Centre Pompidou 



















On the site


----------



## dougdoug

today the north east of Paris


----------



## dougdoug

today boulevard Mcdonald Cinema complex


----------



## dougdoug

today the new city hall of Bagnolet next Paris


----------



## dougdoug

today the new suburb train station in Paris


----------



## dougdoug

renovation of Residentials Buildings in North East of Paris (16 towers of 60 meters)


----------



## dougdoug

new green residentiel building in North East, preparation of construction soon...


----------



## Ral909

Paris, always reinventing herself!!! Love it (her)!


----------



## dougdoug

today rue de L'Ourcq north east of Paris


----------



## dougdoug

Philharmonie of Paris, Jean Nouvel


----------



## kony

vonbingen said:


> my english writing is horrible sorry


indeed lol


----------



## kony

a future star is born : LVMH Foundation










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mamnic47/9243097515/sizes/l/in/photostream/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/mamnic47/9243094849/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Jex7844

*FRANCE: world's most visited country in 2012*

83M tourists visited the country last year, a record! The german come first with 12.2M tourists, & the British come second with 12.1M tourists in our country...

http://www.leparisien.fr/societe/la...n-touristique-au-monde-09-07-2013-2968749.php


----------



## Avemano

kony said:


> a future star is born : LVMH Foundation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mamnic47/9243097515/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mamnic47/9243094849/sizes/l/in/photostream/


It is more grand than I thought :hug:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Sometimes I wish Coeur Defense would replace its white blinds with dark grey or black ones.


----------



## vonbingen

..


----------



## Pew

ThatOneGuy said:


> Sometimes I wish Coeur Defense would replace its white blinds with dark grey or black ones.


I sooooo think the same... I seriously think it ruins something in there


----------



## Pew

bonquiqui said:


> Another 3000 views for Paris in 2 hours plus 5000 last time in 30 minutes very funny indeed


3000 views to read that post ?  we're very lucky.....


----------



## Avemano

An other update par vonbingen 



vonbingen said:


> centre commercial la bongarde villeneuve la garenne
> photo le parisien
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carreau du temple
> photo blog mme hidalgo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chantier VILL'UP. complexe de loisirs.30 000 m2
> photo le moniteur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chantier philharmonie de paris début juillet 2013 avec maquette à droite
> photos virtuelles grande salle
> 
> photos facebook philharmonie de paris


:drool:


----------



## Avemano

bonquiqui said:


> Another 3000 views for Paris in 2 hours plus 5000 last time in 30 minutes very funny indeed


Paris strong !


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^wtf?


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ there are people who get worked up about the number of views threads get, if you can believe that.


----------



## Jex7844

Are they renovating _Vill'up_?

__________________________________________________________

*The ZAC de Charenton project is launched!*










By 2014, the *Z*one d'*A*ménagement *C*oncertée de Bercy-Charenton (12th arrondissement) will be created.

The area (63 hectares), opposite the BNF (*B*ibliothèque *N*ationale de *F*rance/ aka _Bibliothèque François Mitterrand_) mainly consisting of a rail network will see some housing (40%) & office + trade (60%) stand alongside. There will also be green spaces & soft traffic. 

The area will be vacated between 2015 & 2020, the same for the infrastructures' construction. The housing & facilities constructions will take place after 2020.

http://www.batiactu.com/edito/le-projet-de-zac-de-bercy-charenton-a-paris-est-la-35699.php​


----------



## vonbingen

...


----------



## Jex7844

It looks promising, cheers Vonbingen .


----------



## jonath841

ile seguin music city in 2016





































hall 6000 places









auditorium 1100 places









source: http://cite-musicale-ile-seguin.hauts-de-seine.net/


----------



## Axelferis

:cheers:
great!


----------



## KiffKiff

And a video for the Musical City :


----------



## vonbingen

..


----------



## Avemano

I don't think Indochine will still existe until the inauguration of the cité musicale


----------



## cochise75

> Renovations including a new greenhouse (left) at the zoo in the Parc de Vincennes in the east of Paris, on July 14, 2013. The 131 million euro project will transform the zoo in several ways, creating new habitats and modernizing interactions with the animals. (Reuters/Charles Platiau)


http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2013/07/paris-from-above/100556/


----------



## vonbingen

cochise75 said:


> http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2013/07/paris-from-above/100556/


 It is a new generation zoo with optimal living conditions for animals, doubtless world reference


----------



## vonbingen

dougdoug said:


> Thanks Avemano;
> Vobingen, from where have you take this picture? Amazing view thank you!!!


thanks its a picture find on facebook ladefense.fr
i would say samely as awemano manhattan tower


----------



## dougdoug

A new ecologic bridge in Villetaneuse in Great Paris (just up the rail transport)


----------



## dougdoug

http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2013/07/paris-from-above/100556/
Beautiful pics from handsome projects in Paris
Radio France
























Les Halles








Louis Vuitton








Stade Jean Bouin








and My favorite one


----------



## vonbingen

by pieton.flickr.la defense








__________


















by ptimecano.flickr
__________









trapeze-seguin district.city of boulogne-billancourt.south west paris.
rives de seine.fr
__________









cité musicale.musical city.city of boulogne-billancourt.south west paris.
rives de seine.fr
__________

footbridge. flowers quai. city of evry. south east paris.






























































le moniteur.fr.architects DVVD


----------



## bonquiqui

they variety in architecture is amazing I like it when building are so different architecturally yet they all complete each other in a blanched and stubble way :cheers:


----------



## Avemano

*Philharmonie de Paris*



cochise75 said:


> Photos de ce mois, sur le site officiel : http://www.philharmoniedeparis.com/fr/le-chantier/le-journal-de-chantier


----------



## Avemano

The original photo posted by vonbingen : 
Le 20 juillet 2013, par steph35 : 


Paris par -pieton-, sur Flickr

Majunga, D2 and Hôtel Melia growing :hug:
Fondation Louis Vuitton has its final apparence ?
Renovation of the Musée de l'Homme at the Palais du Trocadéro in progress
Renovation of the first floor of the Tour Eiffel too.


----------



## Avemano

*Hôtel Melia, La Défense*

Le 19 juillet 2013, par milo92 :



milo92 said:


> :wave:


----------



## Avemano

*Tour Carpe Diem, La Défense*



Jex7844 said:


> *Photo de Jean-Noël Chauvelot:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Photo de Rémi Bridot:*


----------



## Avemano

*Tour D2, La Défense*

Le 19 juillet 2013, par milo92 : 



milo92 said:


>


----------



## cochise75

Avemano said:


> Majunga, D2 and Hôtel Melia growing :hug:
> Fondation Louis Vuitton has its final apparence ?
> Renovation of the Musée de l'Homme at the Palais du Trocadéro in progress
> Renovation of the first floor of the Tour Eiffel too.


And renovation of Athena tower.  :



















Pics from : http://www.defense-92.fr
More pics here : http://www.defense-92.fr/athenalesphotos.html


----------



## Avemano

*Tour Triangle, Paris XVeme*

Restructuring of hall 1 (largest exhibition hall in Europe) at the Parc des Expositions at Porte de Versailles. This project is closely watched because it is the location of the future Triangle tour (180m, 40 floors)









Source : https://www.facebook.com/pages/Coll...e-tour-de-bureaux-à-Paris-15e/230419520359934



Render of tour Triangle, next to the périphérique.
Vonbingen I know you hate it


----------



## cilindr0

Avemano said:


> Restructuring of hall 1 (largest exhibition hall in Europe) at the Parc des Expositions at Porte de Versailles. This project is closely watched because it is the location of the future Triangle tour (180m, 40 floors)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : https://www.facebook.com/pages/Coll...e-tour-de-bureaux-à-Paris-15e/230419520359934
> 
> 
> 
> Render of tour Triangle, next to the périphérique.
> Vonbingen I know you hate it


Wow! There are plans to build this giant?


----------



## CB31

cilindr0 said:


> Wow! There are plans to build this giant?


unfortunately yes, and it will be every close to the centre of Paris hno: :cripes:


----------



## JanVL

There goes the nice authentic view on Paris... What a pity.


----------



## kony

CB31 said:


> unfortunately yes, and it will be every close to the centre of Paris hno: :cripes:


Come on that's a BIG lie !

Porte de versailles is NOT "very close to the center of paris" ! It's the outskirts of the city, the gate. So get your facts straight please


----------



## CB31

kony said:


> Come on that's a BIG lie !
> 
> Porte de versailles is NOT "very close to the center of paris" ! It's the outskirts of the city, the gate. So get your facts straight please


A big lie?

I didn't say it will be straight in the heart of the city. If you do considered its height and ubication you could easily tell it will have a considerable impact in the city skyline.


----------



## kony

What i m saying is that its not close to the center of paris as you suggested

And impact studies have been done from various historic points in Paris by National Monuments agency, and the outcome is that the impact will be very minor. The tower will NOT be visible from most central paris historic places

Do you have a survey which is more accurate than the profesional national monuments conservators. ?


----------



## Avemano

Moreover, from the hypercenter of Paris, the tour Triangle will be seen from its skinny side (and this part of the agglomeration is not included in the famous perspectives of Paris from the historic places).


----------



## Jex7844

JanVL said:


> There goes the nice authentic view on Paris... What a pity.


Come on...please find out about the project before talking bullshits...do you really think that both the architects & deciders would come up with/approve a highrise destroying the "nice authentic view on Paris"...? icard:

Please peruse _Triangle_'s website in its totality HERE.


----------



## Jex7844

*100th Tour de France: finale in PARIS*












> The 100th Tour de France requires a fitting finale and the city of lights will be lit up for an evening showdown for the sprinters for a stage that begins at 5.45pm and is expected to conclude at around 9.30pm. The race from Versailles to Paris is 133.5km long and features 10 laps of a circuit up and down the Champs-Elysées. The traditional circuit features an innovation never before done since the race first concluded on this famous avenue in 1975: instead of turning in front of the Arc de Triomphe, the peloton will race around the Place de Etoile.



http://www.letour.fr/le-tour/2013/us/


----------



## Pew

We can see the frustations here of the people who want to see innovation with architecture in Paris but the sooo many projects abandonned because of the sacred hausmannians and monuments... Paris can't keep all in the long run, sometime we'll need to destroy old to build new... and some (mostly parisian inhabitants) should get used to it, the quicker the better  . Let's start with some glassy pyramid to go smooth and next supertalls next to the Eiffel tower


----------



## Avemano

Jex7844 said:


> ​


Scans by axelferis : 

Attention les yeux :cheers:

*Final du tour de France*































Nice view on Majunga :cheers:

For the rest ... Is this real life ...


----------



## Avemano

Axelferis is on fire :


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Please don't put so many pics so large in one post... Thanks.


----------



## Avemano

^^ The last ones :bowtie: 

Axelferis scans showing La Défense after the arrivée of the Tour de France :cheers:


----------



## vonbingen

What a prestigious demonstration.....

And when I hear foreigner MEDIA saying that France is in decline ......


----------



## Avemano

And all is private initiative, a lot of money is created with it along the parcours :bowtie:


----------



## vonbingen

CB31 said:


> A big lie?
> 
> I didn't say it will be straight in the heart of the city. If you do considered its height and ubication you could easily tell it will have a considerable impact in the city skyline.


curious post cb31, La défense have too a considerable impact in the paris urban skyline, where do you want to build skyscrapers only at la défense ?
Paris could stay the single big city in the world like Roma without new towers into his administrative limits ?
this tower triangle will be built as far as possible from the historic center in front of the péripherique ring-road around Paris, thus nothing wrong.
Has Paris to stay a big museum ? no ! every new towers into Paris will be built in front of the ring-road, in front of the suburbs.

here a map of paris with tower triangle location.








as far as possible from the historic center..


----------



## Axelferis

This is an alpha ++ city :cheers:

So proud to be french !
How could others cities rivalize with Paris?

Even the magnificient Rome can't compete. Paris is this unique city mix between past & future!

Next year brits will welcome the departure of edition 2014


----------



## vonbingen

Axelferis said:


> This is an alpha ++ city :cheers:
> 
> So proud to be french !
> How could others cities rivalize with Paris?
> 
> Even the magnificient Rome can't compete. Paris is this unique city mix between past & future!
> 
> Next year brits will welcome the departure of edition 2014


paris, roma, london, new york city, buenos aires, moscow, saint petersburg, ....


----------



## Andre_idol

Wonderful stuff from the tv guys...thanks for the screencaps! 

...although I kinda a hope a huge LED illuminated streets (like those F1 races) but got nothing of that!  Still...that Arc lighting was fantastic!


----------



## Int'l

I watched the final live on TV and these aerial views are very impressive. I love the unity and harmony of the Parisian skyline, how we can distinguish monuments and avenues very easily from the sky, and just how big the city is! 

The 3D mapping on the Arc de Triomphe was of very high quality, I only wished it had lasted longer.


----------



## CB31

Incredible pictures, thanks for sharing guys. :drool::bow:

Vonbingen: For me La Defense has a extremely positive impact in the skyline of Paris because it allows the construction of tall and modern buildings which improves the international and business images of Paris. And most importantly because it allows the construction of these kind of buldings in a planned way that created this organized amazing views of all the buildings that we see at La Defense.

Like you I don't want Paris to become only a museum city, but building a lot of towes all around of Paris won't make the city more dynamic and more global competitive. Paris could stop being a open museum and compete strongly with others global cities with another measures, like: allowing stores to open on Sunday, reduction taxes in businesses and in general, investing more in public transport and improving the condition of the current system.

I don't have a extremist position against towers in Paris, but I think if Paris will built big towers outside La Defense it most be in a very planificated area where it could created a mixture of services and activities and not building big towers all around of Paris. (And very importantly far of the center)

The views that all of you guys shared really worth preserving. No other global city is this beautiful and *Paris most preserve what others didn't care to do, to remain as the most beautiful city on earth.*

PD: I'm completly in favour and I can't wait to see the Hermitage Plaza, Phare tower, Air2 tower, Ava tower and other amazing and taller building at La Defense.


----------



## KiffKiff

Fantastic Tour de France this year ! :cheers:

Intense race, wonderful landscapes, gorgeous cities and landmarks, sunny weather, and great final stage in evening with the Patrouille de France and a nice light show on the Arc de Triomphe.

It was amazing.:applause:


----------



## streetscapeer

La belle ville!


----------



## Jex7844

*By fredm59 yesterday:*






































*By Anthony Gelot on July 14th:*








​


----------



## vonbingen

CB31 said:


> Incredible pictures, thanks for sharing guys. :drool::bow:
> 
> Vonbingen: For me La Defense has a extremely positive impact in the skyline of Paris because it allows the construction of tall and modern buildings which improves the international and business images of Paris. And most importantly because it allows the construction of these kind of buldings in a planned way that created this organized amazing views of all the buildings that we see at La Defense.
> 
> Like you I don't want Paris to become only a museum city, but building a lot of towes all around of Paris won't make the city more dynamic and more global competitive. Paris could stop being a open museum and compete strongly with others global cities with another measures, like: allowing stores to open on Sunday, reduction taxes in businesses and in general, investing more in public transport and improving the condition of the current system.
> 
> I don't have a extremist position against towers in Paris, but I think if Paris will built big towers outside La Defense it most be in a very planificated area where it could created a mixture of services and activities and not building big towers all around of Paris. (And very importantly far of the center)
> 
> The views that all of you guys shared really worth preserving. No other global city is this beautiful and *Paris most preserve what others didn't care to do, to remain as the most beautiful city on earth.*
> 
> PD: I'm completly in favour and I can't wait to see the Hermitage Plaza, Phare tower, Air2 tower, Ava tower and other amazing and taller building at La Defense.


are restaurants, bars, museums, hotels, shops on the champs elysees or la defense not open on sunday ? YES !!!
People have the right to have a day off on Sundays !


----------



## dougdoug

Nice Garden


----------



## Pew

> Are they planning to demolish it or just to renovate? Any other plans in Paris to tackle these social housing areas? Also, what is the current policy in France with regards to social housing in general. In the UK they are trying to mix commercial and affordable housing with developers required to allocate 30% in any development for such affordable housing. What is the current policy in France?
> 
> Would be interesting to know this.


Plan is to have 25% of social housing in each kind of disticts basically. Some wealthy areas such as Neuilly or western Paris suburb in general struggle to reach that level. But in the rest of the suburb, the problem is the opposite and it is due to social housing mass construction in the 60's to provide to all new coming immigrants (and they were a lot during that period of time with the economic growth) a place to live in. Problem is that they didn't thought of an urban plan and just built... with quite a cheap quality. These places around Paris quickly became ghettos from the second generation to nowadays. Some places looks like Grozny. And it is not only in Paris but in the rest of the country aswell ! Mistakes from the past is well known by everybody and politicians. We can feel that the urbanisation for the renewal of these areas has become a priority and it is a relief. We'll not see the effects until 10 or 20 years but we will get at some point where we will find some social mixity and I'm sure it will be a real source of growth for the economy (there is a high level of unemployment in the suburbs and a lack of companies (until recently)), for the urbanisation (urban plans are coming from everywhere) and our hability to better live together


----------



## Urbanista1

It`s great that they`re rebuilding Les Halles. It`s a shame I never saw the original when I arrived in 1980. 

Are they planning to rebuild as much of the original project as possible or is this a completely new design loosely based on the original.


----------



## Jex7844

Nope, the new project has nothing to do with the original...

http://www.parisleshalles.fr/le-projet/la-canopee-0027

______________________________________________________________

*JULY 2013*


























































































*Photos by Franck Badaire*


----------



## dougdoug

Thank you Jex really nice view


----------



## vonbingen

cité musicale.musical city.city of boulogne-billancourt.south west paris.
rives de seine.fr
__________









trapeze-seguin district.city of boulogne-billancourt.south west paris.
rives de seine.fr
__________




























footbridge. flowers quai. city of evry. south east paris.
le moniteur pics
__________



















FOUNDATION PATHE SEYDOUX by Renzo Piano.
Paris.France. construction site update
pictures by http://www.frener-reifer.com/project...-seydouxpathe/
__________

PARIS. CARREAU DU TEMPLE. Iron hall with glass walls and roof.
future sportive cultural center.opening 2014.
construction site update.









underground auditorium with 260 seats









pics facebook
__________


















AEROVILLE MALL.PARIS ROISSY/CDG.
update. opening in 83 days......at october 17th, 2013.
pics roissy mail
__________

city of AUBERVILLIERS. north of PARIS.
new conservatoire.update


















pictures aubervilliers.fr
__________

City of MELUN SENART. Theater. by Chaix&Morel.
room with 1600 seats.
south-east of PARIS.



























1600 seats.
pictures facebook.le moniteur.
__________

PARIS. EIFFEL TOWER.
FIRST LEVEL construction site update.salon/room EIFFEL.




































pictures facebook salon eiffel
__________

city of SAINT QUENTIN EN YVELINES. west of PARIS.
new national velodrome.pictures by metronews.update.








































































__________









PARIS.ZOO of VINCENNES. ROCKS.
picture http://a398.idata.over-blog.com/


----------



## vonbingen

PARIS.FRANCE.
BALARD.FRENCH PENTAGONE.
construction site update.

pictures http://www.info-chantier-balard.fr/photos





















































__________

PARIS.VILL'UP.
30 000 sqm.opening 2014.
update.pictures paris.fr










*The free fall simulator IFLY occupy the vertical face of the greenhouse space, and create a unique visible animation and all the heart of the project. The vertical tube is fully glazed event the most spectacular and the most anticipated Vill'up.*


----------



## dougdoug

thanks Vonbingen


----------



## vonbingen

*PARIS*.west suburbs.construction site update of
*ONE NATION PARIS*.. outlets center.pics facebook.
__________










*Paris La defense*.
carpe diem tower on left,blanche tower on right.
pic flickr


----------



## vonbingen

d2 tower. paris la defense.
picture by mickael castaing flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

^^ beautiful.


----------



## CB31

Very nice.


----------



## vonbingen

*city of JOINVILLE*. east of Paris.SUBURBS.
*URBAGREEN* green offices building by jean paul Viguier.
update.



























pics viguier.fr


----------



## vonbingen

*PARIS.*
pictures le moniteur and facebook.









outlet center. one nation paris
__________









new glass hall of rail station Lyon/Gare de Lyon in PARIS
__________


















Human Museum/Musee de l'Homme. Trocadero. Chaillot Palace
__________


















indoor



























philharmonie de paris by jean nouvel.


----------



## vonbingen

*human museum/musee de l'homme. paris*.chaillot.trocadero
__________

*Paris.district batignolles* under construction.
la defense in background



































pictures facebook and flickr.


----------



## vonbingen

*PARIS. city of SAINT-DENIS*. north suburbs.
*SFR CAMPUS headquarters* by jean paul viguier.
construction site update.

pictures by jmrenard.wordpress.com


----------



## vonbingen

*city of MONTREUIL*.east of PARIS.
new district *coeur de ville/quartier de la mairie/city heart/city hall district*









__________



























*city of BOULOGNE-BILLANCOURT*.Trapeze District.south west of Paris.
*new school* by architects MUOTO.
pictures le moniteur


----------



## vonbingen

*PARIS URBAN AREA.*

*NEW TRAMWAY line T5*. lenght : 6,6 km. 4,1 miles.
between city of SAINT-DENIS and cities GARGES/SARCELLES.
16 stations. 5h30_01h30.

It's a tramway / streetcar on tires with 1 rail in the middle
built by french society TRANSLOHR/Alstom in Alsace region.









inauguration next week monday 29th, july 2013.
pictures news by directgestion

The tramway network in the PARIS URBAN AREA has now 71,6 km. 44,5 miles.































































pictures ratp


----------



## vonbingen

*city of CHATOU*.PARIS suburbs.

new CONSERVATOIRE.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chatou


















pictures by chatou.fr


----------



## vonbingen

*city of SAINT-DENIS*. north of PARIS.

*Maison des Sciences de l'Homme/Human sciences House.*
pics by le parisien newspaper.

After more than 15 months of stop, the construction site restarts finally.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ most of what you see in these pages aren't projects in the "beautiful city" that you think of, but in its outskirts and the suburbs, so no need to worry. For convenience purposes all these places are named "Paris" in reports. 
Many suburbs and Paris outskirts are not really nice places, so being "different" and "not fitting" is actually a good thing, like in the project above in this page, the cultural centre by Rudy Ricciotti. Surely you don't want the cultural centre to be built in commie-block style, like the surroundings.


----------



## Axelferis

Rubbish!
Go say that in london which is very modern


----------



## vonbingen

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^ most of what you see in these pages aren't projects in the "beautiful city" that you think of, but in its outskirts and the suburbs, so no need to worry. For convenience purposes all these places are named "Paris" in reports.
> Many suburbs and Paris outskirts are not really nice places, so being "different" and "not fitting" is actually a good thing, like in the project above in this page, the cultural centre by Rudy Ricciotti. Surely you don't want the cultural centre to be built in commie-block style, like the surroundings.


hello alexandru yes its true but don't forget inner paris has 2 millions inhabitants and 8 millions people are living in the suburbs..8+2= 10 million.
i think you have more projects around paris than in inner paris but shure the most prestigious the biggest ones are into Paris City.

suburbs of paris had riots for 3 or 4 years.....and some stupid american journalists from cnn said that suburbs of paris are only trash cans and commieblocks.....stupid man..and what about nice cities like ....Versailles, saint germain en laye, rambouillet, enghien, vincennes, nogent sur marne/sur seine/melun....etc hundreds of beautifuls castles parks monuments around paris.....veaux le vicomte etc

i think that paris suburbs are much more interesting than NYC or london suburbs.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

vonbingen said:


> hello alexandru yes its true but don't forget inner paris has 2 millions inhabitants and 8 millions people are living in the suburbs..8+2= 10 million.


Where do I forget this? I am very well aware of what the population of urban Paris is, and I don't think I've said anything that contradicts this particular fact.



vonbingen said:


> i think you have more projects around paris than in inner paris but shure the most prestigious the biggest ones are into Paris City.


Which ones, exactly? In inner Paris the only* big* and *prestigious *project I can think of is Les Halles. There's also La Samaritaine but I wouldn't say it's a big project. Maybe there are more that I am forgetting. 

The other Parisian projects are at the outskirts and like I said to djm160190 they do not affect the historical city as they lie outside of it. For example, the Vuitton Foundation is in the Boulogne forest at the exit from Paris (towards La Defense). 



vonbingen said:


> suburbs of paris had riots for 3 or 4 years.....and some stupid american journalists from cnn said that suburbs of paris are only trash cans and commieblocks.....stupid man..and what about nice cities like ....Versailles, saint germain en laye, rambouillet, enghien, vincennes, nogent sur marne/sur seine/melun....etc hundreds of beautifuls castles parks monuments around paris.....veaux le vicomte etc


Of course there are fantastic suburbs too but as they have historical heritage you can't build there because they are protected sites, so they fall out of this discussion, which is about places where you can build.
For example, you can't build big new projects in central Versailles, but you can in Aubervilliers (like the project posted a few posts before), and there the surroundings won't be classical heritage buildings but docks and other such stuff, so building interesting contemporary architecture there is a good thing not a bad thing.

Personally I think that the fact that there is so much space available for development in the suburbs is a massive advantage for Paris for the future. I don't know what the numbers are exactly but from what I know a lot of London's suburbs are beautiful, fairly low density Victorian / Edwardian residential suburbs which you can't touch at all because they're listed.


----------



## vonbingen

alexandru.mircea said:


> Which ones, exactly? In inner Paris the only* big* and *prestigious *project I can think of is Les Halles. There's also La Samaritaine but I wouldn't say it's a big project. Maybe there are more that I am forgetting.


well here a list of inner paris constructions sites :

batignolles eco district and justice tower by renzo piano
les halles + canopy
philharmonie de paris by nouvel. inner paris.
la samaritaine refurbisment
zoo vincennes
jean bouin rugby stadium near on parc des princes
future roland garros extension
hippodrome longchamp by perrault
beaugrenelle mall 60 000 sqm
tour eiffel first floor
museums galliera picasso hotel de la monnaie human museum trocadero
former post office building refurbished by perrault
zac bedier, zac gare de rungis, zac macdonald 19th, zac charenton-bercy,
foundation pathe piano
full renovation ritz palace and crillon palace
palace peninsula
vill'up 30 000 sqm mall into cité des sciences villette
paris rive gauche district
district gare/rail station austerlitz by jean nouvel
maison de la radio in front of beaugrenelle refurbishment
zac balard french pentagone 15th
tour tower triangle

etc


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ thanks a lot for the list! 

Looking over it all the big projects that I can recognize are at the outskirts of the city, so no need to worry about them ruining the historical integrity of the old city: Jean Bouin stadium, Vuitton Foundation, Tour Triangle, the Philaharmonie, etc. Actually most of the list, big or small, are not central either. For central projects I could add along Les Halles and La Samaritaine the Austerlitz Station redevelopment project, maybe not "big" but "medium" sized.


----------



## 676882

You forgot LV foundation)


----------



## vonbingen

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^ thanks a lot for the list!
> Looking over it all the big projects that I can recognize are at the outskirts of the city, so no need to worry about them ruining the historical integrity of the old city: Jean Bouin stadium, Vuitton Foundation, Tour Triangle, the Philaharmonie, etc. Actually most of the list, big or small, are not central either. For central projects I could add along Les Halles and La Samaritaine the Austerlitz Station redevelopment project, maybe not "big" but "medium" sized.


thank you letranger for LV foundation yes

you have extensions of big malls : printemps, le bon marche, bazar de l'hôtel, de ville, galeries lafayette......

the future lutetia palace, extension of plaza athenee palace.

a lot of new offices buildings in the QCA.

always new brands flagships on champs elysees or haussmann rivoli saint germain districts

the biggest area under renovation in paris
PARIS NORD EAST....from la chapelle to la villette

refurbishment of paris "doors" in front of the peripherique ring road orte/door des lilas, de vanves, champerret and montreuil,....
in the next years and decades......every spaces in inner paris in front of the ring road will be renoved rebuilt

important investments in the "new cities"/"villes nouvelles":
marne la vallee, melun senart, cergy pontoise, creteil, saint quentin en yvelines, evry........

enormous invesments around roissy cdg and orly airports around rungis around disney district......


----------



## vonbingen

and now alexandru i have to take a break because i become insane with all this posting...when i sleep i make nightmares about imageshack or flickr.....
and i don't want to post everytime.
do i have to post every news novelties in paris ?
here a new bakery here a new restaurant here a new shop window..and don't forget :"the subway fast-food in front of la madeleine chuch recieved new toilets rolls!"


----------



## alexandru.mircea

vonbingen said:


> the biggest area under renovation in paris
> PARIS NORD EAST....from la chapelle to la villette
> 
> refurbishment of paris "doors" in front of the peripherique ring road orte/door des lilas, de vanves, champerret and montreuil,....
> in the next years and decades......every spaces in inner paris in front of the ring road will be renoved rebuilt
> 
> important investments in the "new cities"/"villes nouvelles":
> marne la vallee, melun senart, cergy pontoise, creteil, saint quentin en yvelines, evry........
> 
> enormous invesments around roissy cdg and orly airports around rungis around disney district......


Indeed, I agree this is where it's all happening and where the future lies, the Paris outskirts and the suburbs. 



vonbingen said:


> and now alexandru i have to take a break because i become insane with all this posting...when a sleep i make nightmares about imageshack or flickr.....
> and i don't want to post everytime.
> do i have to post every news novelties in paris ?
> here a new bakery here a new restaurant here a new shop window....:nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:


I have no clue what you're onto here! :lol:


----------



## Jerrodwhite

Those are some of the most amazing pictures of Paris..really man thanks for sharing them..


----------



## vonbingen

Ledindondelafarce said:


> on s'en fout, non ?


moi pas il y a tellement de gens qui partent pour berlin et reviennent émerveillés....sans doute des gens qui ne connaissent pas notre capitale.
les petits dej sont toujours meilleurs ailleurs.avant d'aller ailleurs les gens feraient mieux de voir s'ils peuvent trouver la meme chose chez eux, c'est aussi pour rectifier, la presse les medias qui s'en sont pris à paris :" ouais paris est une ville qui dort, il ne s'y passe rien, à peine 200 concerts chaque samedi ....donc qu'on arrete de dire des conneries, paris ne dort pas, ceux qui l'affirment ne connaissent pas cette ville.


----------



## LaMingue

vonbingen said:


> j'aimerais savoir quincampoix ce que les parisiens si tu es parisien foutent à Berlin, ce sont parait-il les touristes étrangers les plus nombreux à visiter Berlin.
> lorsque j'entends des parisiens dire que berlin on s'y amuse mieux, bouge plus que paris, alors je compare:
> 
> musees : avantage paris
> theatres : avantage paris
> restaurants : avantage paris
> cafés-theatres, music-halls, revues : avantage paris
> salles de cinéma : avantage paris.
> monuments bistrots etc : avantage paris
> pour les minorités sexuelles et raciales : avantage paris
> il reste alors les discothèques et les bars : je ne sais pas, mais en nombre je suis certain qu'il y en a autant à paris, mais certains disent les bars sont mieux à berlin.
> si les bars et les discos sont mieux à berlin, c'est quand meme paris qui l'emporte largement avec tout ce que j'ai cité avant.



Autant je suis souvent d'accord avec toi, autant pour avoir vécu un moment à Berlin, je ne peux pas être vraiment d'accord avec toi.

Si tu prends item par item, ça n'a pas vraiment de sens. Une ville n'est pas qu'une collection d'immeubles ou d'activités, c'est plutôt un éco-système. Surtout qu'on compare une région de 11 millions d'habitant à un Land de 3 millions. A partir de là, une comparaison point par point n'a pas de pertinence. Surtout qu'il existe des vraies différences de culture. Le "bistrot" c'est quand même bien français, pareil pour l'art de la bouffe.

C'est avant tout en termes de qualité de vie que Berlin a des avantages à faire valoir. Une ville über-verte, à des années lumières de la densité parisienne (pour le meilleur et pour le pire…), une scène musicale, culturelle et artistique bouillonante et en perpétuel renouvellement, une population métissée (à l'échelle de l'Allemagne, bien sûr…), cette sensation que tout est encore à construire. Et avant tout peut-être, beaucoup moins de normes, d'interdits, de clôtures, des espaces publics vraiment public, beaucoup plus de place aux initiatives collectives et individuels (certes, tout ça en partie parce que la ville est ruinée). Ce qui fait que le trottoir devant chez toi, tu peux l'aménager, y planter des trucs… Ou qu'ouvrir un bar ne nécessite pas 10 000 autorisations et récriminations NIMBYesques.

Berlin en terme de monuments, de musées tient largement la comparaison. L'histoire a fait qu'il n'y a pas la même homogénéité architecturale que Paris, mais la richesse historique de la ville est omniprésente. Mais différente. Paris est une capitale d'Empire, Berlin une ville neuve.

Et dernière remarque avant la fin du HS: "minorités sexuelles, avantage Paris". Là, non. 

L'acceptation sociale est quand même beaucoup plus forte, sans parler de l'interpénétration des scènes LGBT et mainstream ou straight (si je puis me permettre ce raccourci). Les bars et clubs sont tous plus ou moins friendly. L'effet Marais n'existe que très peu, vu que tu vis comme tu veux, avec qui tu veux et sans le jugement permanent et diffus que tu peux avoir à Paris (et en France). 

Après j'adore Paris et je pense qu'elle a un potentiel monstre et sous-exploité. De même la vie à Berlin ce n'est pas non plus le paradis, et la ville se trimbale pas mal de clichés. Le tout, c'est de savoir en partir.

Fin du HS pour ma part.


----------



## 676882

Well... Something like that


----------



## Axelferis

Brussels is just the administrative capital of Europe.
No reason to be in the top 10

This rank is a joke :lol:

Where are Beijing & shangai?? Brussels more powerful that those two ones?

:rofl:


----------



## LaMingue

Axelferis said:


> English please!
> 
> it's funny to see people to not understand that Only Paris & L are in the top 10 of world cities for europe.
> The rest is asian and american cities.
> 
> Berlin is a cool village.Not a world city like Tokyo for example.


(Sorry for having written in French. My mistake).

By the way it's funny how you seem so sensitive about Paris. Describing a city like Berlin as "a cool village" - ranked #20 in A.T. Kearney's index, above Shangai - will for sure enhance the way foreigners imagine the French.



Cheers,


----------



## Belgrader

Axelferis said:


> Brussels is just the administrative capital of Europe.
> No reason to be in the top 10
> 
> This rank is a joke :lol:
> 
> Where are Beijing & shangai?? Brussels more powerful that those two ones?
> 
> :rofl:


Information exchange and Political engagement, probably because of that.


----------



## KiffKiff

Paris is also third in "Business Activity", behind Tokyo and New York.


----------



## CF221

djm160190 said:


> I think Paris is a beautiful city but I'm not so keen on most of these modern projects going up. To me they seem to be different for the sake of being different and don't integrate particularly well with their surroundings.


Paris citizens definitely needs to care for their edified patrimony. That is what the city is known for, why the adjective "beautiful" graces their metropolis. They need to be mindful of not giving everything away to starchitects.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

CF221 said:


> Paris citizens definitely needs to care for their edified patrimony. That is what the city is known for, why the adjective "beautiful" graces their metropolis. They need to be mindful of not giving everything away to starchitects.


They are caring, which is why they have set some of the most draconian protection regulations for heritage buildings and heritage areas. 

Can we move on now...


----------



## vonbingen

letranger said:


> Well... Something like that


business activity or economic power is the most important for me and Paris is third behind Tokyo and New York City.


----------



## kony

Can we go back to the topic of this thread pleeeeeaaaaaase ?


----------



## arno-13

You guys used to react to provocations on this thread which i understand well, but here nobody imply the contrary of what you mean.. ! So please , stop the annoying pride , everyone with a bit of education already know that paris is on the top for a lot things , but no need to say it again and over again ! 

No need to bash others cities (wich can be smaller in a lot of things but still revelant , in wich case we should make a versus with our own beta cities as well).
Yes comparing Paris with London or Tokyo has more sense that comparing it with brussel , but let's stay polite or trolls (or not) will start to answer, and this thread which used to be about Paris great projects will become a garbage.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

BTW don't forget city vs. city debates are not allowed by SSC rules.


----------



## LondonFox

vonbingen said:


> business activity or economic power is the most important for me and Paris is third behind Tokyo and New York City.
> The economic and industrial power of paris is more important as London.
> *London has no factories, no industrial production.*
> LONDON IS ONLY A STOCK EXCHANGE A BIG BANK AND NOT MORE...... an a stock exchange is VIRTUAL ECONOMY no real.
> London is producing nothing ONLY VIRTUAL MONEY.




Whoever told you that was smoking crack.


----------



## IVCF

vonbingen said:


> business activity or economic power is the most important for me and Paris is third behind Tokyo and New York City.
> The economic and industrial power of paris is more important as London.
> *London has no factories, no industrial production.*
> LONDON IS ONLY A STOCK EXCHANGE A BIG BANK AND NOT MORE...... an a stock exchange is VIRTUAL ECONOMY no real.
> London is producing nothing ONLY VIRTUAL MONEY.


hno:
It's a terrible mistake to think business activity and economic power are the only indicators to determine the influence or power of a city.
Education, research, culture etc... for example, are very good indicators.

Lot of people know Guggenheim Museum in Bilbao, however its region is in crisis since a long long time. It show that cultural experience have an important impact on the cities influence.


----------



## 676882

alexandru.mircea said:


> BTW don't forget city vs. city debates are not allowed by SSC rules.


But still every now and then some1 starts them. Here usually brits.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

letranger said:


> But still every now and then some1 starts them. Here usually brits.


Not really, if the last pages here are anything to go by.


----------



## vonbingen

.....


----------



## Axelferis

Stop This VS discussion! Please!

We want pics & news


----------



## kony

Vonbingen, please stop it

Do you want a moderator to ban you or what ?


----------



## vonbingen

*city of PARIS.*
*STADIUM JEAN BOUIN*. 20 000 seats.
inauguration august 30th, 2013.
pictures info-stades.
architect RUDY RICCIOTTI


----------



## deckard_6

vonbingen said:


> why is London AHEAD of paris ? because Paris has a small stock exchange and London has the BIGGEST ?
> everywhere when you are talking when people are talking about LONDON they are talking only about bis banks and his stock exchange..
> I have never read a text which spoke about londoner industrial power, I have never seen any pictures of factories of London on skyscrapercity....but always stock exchange and stock exchange....
> AND WHY ARE NYC AND LONDON AHEAD of PARIS......(another world french basin proof) because paris is french and london and nyc are speaking english.
> in our society everything is always better when its english.
> and look at every audits, studies, most of this societies are british and american, And their studies always favor LONDON and classify Paris BEHIND.
> 
> NYC and LONDON have an enormous natural advantage, without making anything,they are ENGLISH SPEAKING CITIES.
> 
> but all respect with PARIS on the THIRD place with his enormous disadvantage or handicap.......his french language.....
> 
> If only PARIS would speak English?
> 
> the same exemple is in CANADA, Montreal is a very underrated city because they are speaking french and everybody are only talking about TORONTO.


Go on vonbingen! Tell these bloody English speakers to have a bit of respect for the poor underrated Frenchies.


----------



## El_Greco

:cripes:


----------



## Groningen NL

A moderator should clean this thread up by deleting post and banning certain members. Thats the only way to get this once wonderful thread back on track.


----------



## El_Greco

Yeah. This and London threads seem to periodically descend into chaos. Pretty annoying.


----------



## Hed_Kandi

What's a better city, London or NYC?


----------



## jamiefearon

^^

Oh no he didint.


----------



## LouisLazare

*Paris Fooftops*

Where to have a drink on Paris' rooftops: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_2gugyJbv8


----------



## 676882

Hed_Kandi said:


> What's a better city, London or NYC?


There's no "better". There are "bigger", "richer", "livable", "older" etc


----------



## desi1

^^^^

The roof of the parc des Princes seems soooo busy !:lol: What's going on up there??


----------



## Hed_Kandi

letranger said:


> There's no "better". There are "bigger", "richer", "livable", "older" etc


There's ALWAYS bigger and better. Ask Texas!


----------



## Avemano

desi1 said:


> ^^^^
> 
> The roof of the parc des Princes seems soooo busy !:lol: What's going on up there??


Rénovation of the Parc des Princes en vue de l'Euro 2016.

http://www.leparisien.fr/psg-foot-p...er-au-parc-des-princes-24-04-2013-2753923.php


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

LaMingue said:


> *Une ville über-verte, à des années lumières de la densité parisienne (pour le meilleur et pour le pire…)*


Paris aussi est une ville uber-verte, comparer le petit Paris (l'intra-muros) avec le Grand Berlin ça n'a pas de sens. Tu compares l'agglomération de Berlin avec la commune de Paris. Et pourquoi pas comparer le Grand Berlin avec l'Ile de la Cité ou l'Ile Saint Louis pendant que tu y est. Si tu prend Paris dans son ensemble c'est autant vert que Berlin si ce n'est pas plus.

Secondement rien n'empeche à une ville (agglomération) d'être à la fois plus dense et plus verte qu'une autre.



Vonbingen said:


> hello alexandru yes its true but don't forget inner paris has 2 millions inhabitants and 8 millions people are living in the suburbs..8+2= 10 million.


Commune of Paris or city proper = 2,2 millions
Urban agglomeration of Paris (urban area) = 10,5 millions
Urban agglomeration + area suburb of worker = more 12 millions
Bassin parisien = 22 millions

I like this roof.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Are there any updates on the Hermitage Towers plans?


----------



## cochise75

Unfortunately no... 


---------

Renovation of Athena Tower :




























Source : http://www.defense-92.fr
More pics here : http://www.defense-92.fr/athenalesphotos.html


----------



## 676882

cochise75 said:


> Renovation of Athena Tower :


So they just remove everything except for walls and floors?)


----------



## cochise75

Yes, it's just a recladding.


----------



## El_Greco

CODEBARRE75011 said:


> I like this roof.


Whats that?


----------



## cochise75

The new Pathé Cinema Foundation. 



















French thread : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=590992


----------



## vonbingen

El_Greco said:


> Whats that?


hello el greco, cochise was faster than me, its the pathe foundation by architect renzo Piano.


----------



## Jex7844

ThatOneGuy said:


> Are there any updates on the Hermitage Towers plans?


We're used to updating HP's thread on the international forum, so if you need information, just take a look at it. If there's nothing posted lately, it means no news, as simple as that...


----------



## El_Greco

cochise75 said:


> The new Pathé Cinema Foundation.
> 
> French thread : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=590992





vonbingen said:


> hello el greco, cochise was faster than me, its the pathe foundation by architect renzo Piano.


Looks cool. Thanks.


----------



## El_Greco

Double post.


----------



## Ledindondelafarce

A nice map made by IAU-idf showing the ambitious projects of mass transit infrastructures in Paris.

http://www.iau-idf.fr/fileadmin/user_upload/SIG/cartes_telecharge/thema/GPE.pdf


----------



## Avemano

*Tour Carpe Diem, La Défense*

It's like she has always been there :hug:



cochise75 said:


> Source : http://www.defense-92.fr
> Plus de photos ici : http://www.defense-92.fr/carpediemlesphotos.html


----------



## Avemano

*Tour Majunga, La Défense*

The same for Majunga :hug:
But please knock down those ugly surrounding low rises hno:



cochise75 said:


> Source : http://www.defense-92.fr
> Plus de photos ici : http://www.defense-92.fr/majungalesphotos.html


----------



## cochise75

Zoo de Paris-Vincennes (Source : https://www.facebook.com/ParcZoologiqueDeParis )


----------



## cochise75

Paris in motion - Part III, by Mayeul Akpovi :

66056982

Part I : http://vimeo.com/46106624
Part II : http://vimeo.com/50467187


----------



## Pew

Thank Cochise, those videos are beautifull, I especially enjoyed the speedy mary-go-round in part II. Poor kids


----------



## KiffKiff

*Taken by pieton :

D2 Tower*









By pieton









By pieton









By pieton









By pieton









By pieton

*Melia Hotel*









By pieton









By pieton

*La Defense skyline, with Majunga, Carpe Diem, D2, etc...*









By pieton


----------



## dougdoug

balardone today

































la Défense tour Carpe Diem today


----------



## dougdoug

tour D2 today









































































Foster's buiding next La Défense


----------



## dougdoug

is it really renovated? Someone can explain me thanks, it's still looking dirty....(it was renovates 2 years ago, really strange, maybee the polution is more stronge!!!!









Majunga tower today

























































































Mélia Hotel

























Sequano green office building few stations of tram from La défense

































The White Tower La défense today

























The future place of Triangle tower in Paris (demo)









La Défense


----------



## Jex7844

Thank you very much indeed dougdoug! Great job once again! :applause:

The Foster's building looks great, & its cladding, much better that what I expected.

ps: can't beleive the CNIT is already filthy...such a waste of money for nothing...:bash:

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

The *Panthéon* being renovated:









*Photo by Aladin Djebara on 8 July.*​


----------



## Smarty

When is the RER E to La Defense expected to be up and running and has construction already started ?


----------



## Tylow

Construction starts next year for an estimated date of completion in 2020.


----------



## Tylow

Jex7844 said:


> The *Panthéon* being renovated:
> 
> [


Du toit de la prefecture Morlan?


----------



## Jex7844

I don't think so, I'd say from the top of Aladin's crane (above the _Canopée_'s site).


----------



## Sacré Coeur

Jex7844 said:


> I don't think so, I'd say from the top of Aladin's crane (above the _Canopée_'s site).


This shot cannot be taken from Les Halles because otherwise you would not see Le Panthéon and Montparnasse tower on the same picture.

It must be around la Préfecture. I would say it has been shot from the top of Jussieu, there are still some cranes over there (but not from the top of tower Zamansky since we see it on the left of the picture).


----------



## jamiefearon

Wow, that chruch above looks quite similar to St.Pauls in London.


----------



## skyscraperus




----------



## kony

^^ this is China. not Paris


----------



## Avemano

Jex7844 said:


> Thank you very much indeed dougdoug! Great job once again! :applause:
> 
> The Foster's building looks great, & its cladding, much better that what I expected.
> 
> ps: can't beleive the CNIT is already filthy...such a waste of money for nothing...:bash:
> 
> _______________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> The *Panthéon* being renovated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Photo by Aladin Djebara on 8 July.*​


Funny to see that the Republic let the catholic cross above her _grands hommes_.


----------



## Indy G

Update of the "Fondation Vuitton" :


----------



## Avemano

:drool:
But they still no communicate photos of the inside, I want to see how they put the windows :gaah:


----------



## Insecticide

Avemano said:


> Funny to see that the Republic let the catholic cross above her _grands hommes_.


That's because the Pantheon was originally supposed to be a church but that never happened (French revolution).


----------



## Ledindondelafarce

Majunga and D2 from somewhere in Sèvres. Great additions for the skyline as seen from this angle.



CIMG2093
by Nevil
, on Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

shy view :|
we see nothing


----------



## Jex7844

^^


----------



## Avemano

*ZAC Clichy-Batignolles, Paris XVII*

UMP's candidate for Mairie de Paris Nathalie Kosciusko-Morizet visited the big development of Clichy-Batignolles (more than 1 billion €) in juin.

Houses, offices, schools, crèches and shops planned around in big park (Martin Luther King Park).


Visite du chantier d'aménagement de la ZAC Clichy-Batignolles par Nathalie Kosciusko-Morizet, sur Flickr

Still much to do on date ...


Visite du chantier d'aménagement de la ZAC Clichy-Batignolles par Nathalie Kosciusko-Morizet, sur Flickr


Visite du chantier d'aménagement de la ZAC Clichy-Batignolles par Nathalie Kosciusko-Morizet, sur Flickr

The building seen on the left on the previous photo (completed) :


Clichy-Batignolles, Paris par IFM Photographic, sur Flickr


----------



## Avemano

*Quartier des Quatre-Chemins, Aubervilliers (Paris NE)*

Redevelopment of the quartier Villette-Quatre-Chemins in Aubervilliers.
In the first phase of the project, 247 houses will be destroyed and 350 social houses built.
Then, all the area should be redevelopped.

Here, 30 social houses and a pedestrian road to connect two importants streets of the district


















(yes, it is ugly lol)










In juillet 2013 : 



















Source : http://www.bourbouze-graindorge.com/

Then, all the district should be concerned by the redevelopment (mairie d'Aubervilliers said).

(sign to announce the renovations)

Aubervilliers 4 Chemins par Le Charbonneur, sur Flickr


Aubervilliers 4 Chemins par Le Charbonneur, sur Flickr


----------



## vonbingen

PARIS LA DEFENSE. pictures by grego95100. flickr


----------



## Avemano

*French Ministry of Defense headquarters at Balard, Paris XIV*










Whole project (4 billion €) includes : 

- 467 000 m² of new offices for the French Ministry of Defense (9 250 people)
- 4 buildings by the architect Nicolas Michelin
- 4 buildings by Jean Wilmotte
- renovation of the Cité de l'Air by Pierre Bolze

Livraison en 2015.

Entrée









Building by Wilmotte









Wilmotte again









Main building by Nicolas Michelin









Source : http://projets-architecte-urbanisme.fr

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Parcelle Victor* (juillet 2013)




























Building refurbished and integrated to the Balardgone





















*Parcelle Valin*




























Building by Perret integrated to the Balardgone



















Structure of the building clearly visible











Source : http://www.info-chantier-balard.fr




Bonus : cranes over Balard, by night


Mikado par David MONSU Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## desi1

I suggest everybody stop calling it _Balardgone_, it's quite pathetic.


----------



## Avemano

:dunno: We should deal that *the *reference of this kind of building (group all the offices services of defense) is the Pentagone


----------



## vonbingen

desi1 said:


> I suggest everybody stop calling it _Balardgone_, it's quite pathetic.


yes because why not simply the French Defence Ministry ?


----------



## Avemano

*Forum des Halles*

Big renovation (> 1 billion €) of the area includes : 

- renovation and extension of the Forum des Halles mall, biggest underground mall in Europe.
- renovation of the Châtelet-Les Halles railway station (métropolitain + RER). The pole is the first underground station in the world in number of passengers and number of trains.

The Canopée under construction above the Forum des Halles



















New developments for the underground station of Châtelet-Les Halles :

A new access at Place Marguerite de Navarre which leads directly to the station without going through the mall









4 escalators to lead up to the station, 4 floors down









Because of the foundations of the Canopée, the ceilings of the station will be lowered, the whole structure of the station had to be redesigned









Source : parisleshalles.fr

Maquette of the projet



























Please kill me if I loose myself in this mille feuille









-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A crane at floor -4 in avril 2013










Work in progress in the station in juin 2013 (big mess with the new height of the structure)










Source : pôlerer-châteletleshalles.fr

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Août 2013


chantier de la Canopée - août 2013 passé et avenir par RG1033, sur Flickr


chantier de la Canopée - août 2013 par RG1033, sur Flickr


----------



## desi1

vonbingen said:


> yes because why not simply the French Defence Ministry ?


I have a counter offer: _la *ruche*_. :cheers:


----------



## Jex7844

desi1 said:


> I have a counter offer: _la *ruche*_. :cheers:


To me it's the *Hexagone*!


----------



## desi1

^^

It sucks, Jex.
Doesn't even have the shape of an hexagon! hno:...

<><><><
<><><><

...as opposed to its honeycomb structure when seen from above!!!
Thats' why I say la *ruche* or le *nid d'abeilles*.

and also because the bee is the emblem of the first Empire


----------



## Avemano

"La ruche" is not bad.
Also, with 9 000 people running everywhere in the corridors to plan the defense strategy of the country, it is well found ! 
Plus, the architects said (on the official website) that the structure of the building was designed to let communication between the different bureaux of the Ministry, and the patios to let people breathe a little (as the holes do in a ruche).
I vote for "la ruche" :hug:

The only thing I hope is that the roof will be the same as the renders, smooth.


----------



## Jex7844

desi1 said:


> ^^
> 
> It sucks, Jex.
> Doesn't even have the shape of an hexagon! hno:...


Yes it has, even twice (in its centre, & the upper layer as well)!










The Hexagon rocks, it both refers to the Pentagon & the shape of our country. The "ruche" doesn't sound right to me...each to their own...:lol:


----------



## vonbingen

Jex7844 said:


> Yes it has, even twice (in its centre, & the upper layer as well)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hexagon rocks, it both refers to the Pentagon & the shape of our country. The "ruche" doesn't sound right to me...each to their own...:lol:


or the "Sarkodrome"......or "the second quartier de la défense" or ........"the battlestar galactica" ......


----------



## Sesto Elemento

Perso, I prefer the Hexagone. Firstly because it remember the France's form, secondly because this name will be similar with the Pentagone, and last but not least: There are 2 bigs Hexagone in this building.

Mention adoptée !


----------



## R.T.

Is the first floor of the Eiffel tower done?


----------



## SE9

The structure of the Canopée is delightful.


----------



## Sesto Elemento

R.T. said:


> Is the first floor of the Eiffel tower done?



It's not finished. Mi-2014 for the inauguration.


----------



## Sacré Coeur

Avemano said:


> Because of the foundations of the Canopée, *the ceilings of the station will be lowered*, the whole structure of the station had to be redesigned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : parisleshalles.fr


What??? Sorry, but where have you read this information? I've never heard about it.


----------



## kony

Yeah i Never read that info anywhere either. If true, then it s sad cause the ceilings of the transport interchange are already low


----------



## anastylose

*Bagnolet*

Hello,
Here some views of the new city hall of Bagnolet (just on the other side of the periph)


----------



## Avemano

kony said:


> Yeah i Never read that info anywhere either. If true, then it s sad cause the ceilings of the transport interchange are already low


En fait je sais même pas ce que "lowered" veut dire, j'ai googletraduis    
J'ai lu sur le rapport "pole rer châteletleshalles" que le la hauteur sous plafond devait augmenter. Apparemment ils vont dégager pas mal d'espaces techniques dans les plafonds pour permettre ça, ça entre dans le cadre de la mise aux normes électrique.


----------



## Avemano

Sesto Elemento said:


> It's not finished. Mi-2014 for the inauguration.


Mid-2014 to walk 54m in height on a glass floor :banana:


----------



## moustache

Sans rire, vous vous verrez bien vivre dans ce truc ?


----------



## Avemano

^^ Il a dit que c'était the new city hall of Bagnolet.

Ok ça ressemble à une prison, mais il faut ce qu'il faut pour protéger les Français des fonctionnaires territoriaux.


----------



## moustache

Ah ... ceux qui sont responsables d'une grande partie des dépenses publiques inutiles et donc de la dette ?


----------



## kony

Avemano said:


> En fait je sais même pas ce que "lowered" veut dire, j'ai googletraduis
> J'ai lu sur le rapport "pole rer châteletleshalles" que le la hauteur sous plafond devait augmenter. Apparemment ils vont dégager pas mal d'espaces techniques dans les plafonds pour permettre ça, ça entre dans le cadre de la mise aux normes électrique.


ok lol so you actually used a word which expresses the total contrary of the initial idea

To lower means to bring the ceiling down.

Actually you meant the project is to increase the space under ceiling, which is much more logical


----------



## Greg95100

anastylose said:


> Hello,
> Here some views of the new city hall of Bagnolet (just on the other side of the periph)


C'est désespérément moche.


----------



## Sesto Elemento

Is this crazy thing habitable ?! Some reals people will live inside ? Congrats to them...good luke.


----------



## djm160190

^^awful design


----------



## Kopacz

I dunno, it looks pretty awesome to me. Actually more crazy than awesome, but it's nice to see something completely bizzare once in a while.


----------



## dougdoug

Inside of the Triumph Arch the stairs inside the Arch)


----------



## dougdoug

compilation of pics from la Défense


----------



## Sesto Elemento

Theses pictures were taken a long time ago, aren't they ? Carpe Diem wasn't still built.


----------



## Jex7844

*Paris' biggest youth hostel to open in 2014*










It's apparently under construction in the 10th arrondissement...The fare will range from 12€/person for a single bed in a dormitory to 25€/person for a single room.

The youth hostel will count *950 beds* according to the _Generator_ group.

http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75/p...geante-ouvrira-en-2014-13-08-2013-3050195.php​


----------



## Avemano

Sesto Elemento said:


> Is this crazy thing habitable ?! Some reals people will live inside ? Congrats to them...good luke.


I am the only (girl in the world) one who knows what "city hall of Bagnolet" means ou quoi ? :colbert:
It is just a bureau, a recent building in Paris Rive Gauche je crois has the same kind of double peau


----------



## kony

so there are some girls on that website ah ah


----------



## LouisLazare

"24 heures dans la vie de Paris", la série de photos de Patrick Landmann pour Match


----------



## desi1

Avemano said:


> I am the only (girl in the world) one who knows what "city hall of Bagnolet" means ou quoi ? :colbert:
> It is just a bureau, a recent building in Paris Rive Gauche je crois has the same kind of double peau


:uh::uh::uh::uh::uh::uh:

what?
you're...what???

a...*girl* ???!!??

no kidding???

....!!??!!??!!!!!....
since when?

i'm speechless...:?
i always thought you were a buddy for all this time...
...
...
what can i say??!!??
euh..._mes hommages madame_...

:lurker:
Hey, people, did *you *know?

Am i the only one not to...?? or what??
...
sorry, i'm a bit confuse, i'm shellshocked...


----------



## vonbingen

moustache said:


> Sans rire, vous vous verrez bien vivre dans ce truc ?


ben c'est un hotel de police ça.....c'est plein de poulets.


----------



## KiffKiff

*A new contemporary grove for the gardens of Versailles !*
*
The new water theater grove.*


----------



## Axelferis

Gare Austerlitz Renovation (U/C--End 2019)


















http://www.20minutes.fr/ext/projets-grands-paris


----------



## Avemano

desi1 said:


> :uh::uh::uh::uh::uh::uh:
> 
> what?
> you're...what???
> 
> a...*girl* ???!!??
> 
> no kidding???
> 
> ....!!??!!??!!!!!....
> since when?
> 
> i'm speechless...:?
> i always thought you were a buddy for all this time...
> ...
> ...
> what can i say??!!??
> euh..._mes hommages madame_...
> 
> :lurker:
> Hey, people, did *you *know?
> 
> Am i the only one not to...?? or what??
> ...
> sorry, i'm a bit confuse, i'm shellshocked...


It was just a tribute to Rihanna, I am a boy


----------



## KiffKiff

*Louis Vuitton Fondation Museum*





















*Hotel Melia + Athena Tower*










All by *Aladin Djebara*


----------



## caserass

LVF is huge ! really !


----------



## LouisLazare

Paris vs London, l'infographie










http://now-here-this.timeout.com/2013/08/13/london-vs-paris-infographic-the-urban-head-to-head/


----------



## virtuesoft

Wow! There are some fantastic projects in Paris. The Louis Vuitton Foundation Museum is particularly stunning.


----------



## desi1

Avemano said:


> It was just a tribute to Rihanna, I am a boy


:doh:

Uh? I totally missed the joke...i look stupid now.

All right, all right. I found this very strange actually, that you could be a girl !:lol:
My _radar à gonzesses_ never fails me, i was shocked, it couldn't be.


----------



## anastylose

These are "the nest" (office building) and the "emerod" (habitations), Avenue de France in the Tolbiac area..:duck:


----------



## KiffKiff

*Taken by pieton* on Flickr

*
D2 Tower*




















*Majunga Tower*






































*Majunga + Carpe Diem + D2*


----------



## Greg95100

Majunga and D2 tower together :


----------



## Axelferis

English says it better* (why they love us) 







*_*Rachel Khoo* is an english woman who has a show *'Little Paris kitchen'* broadcasted on BBC. She live the main time between London & Paris. You can find the most of her shows on youtube_


----------



## vonbingen

PARIS LA DEFENSE by sk8ter.flickr


----------



## vonbingen

paris la defense and cranes of canopy halles construction site.
picture by bladsurb. flickr.


----------



## Avemano

Thanks for sharing vonbingen.
It seems that the redevelopment of the Forum des Halles goes on with the renovation of many buildings around the Forum.


----------



## vonbingen

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ufo79onearth


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

Une photographie prise par Cyril


----------



## Avemano

^^ Cool to broke the boring epinal vision of Paris. Where is it ? 

I am sad we don't know all the projects under construction in Paris


----------



## djm160190

^^ Looks huge in that photo above, almost like a Chinese city!


----------



## Sesto Elemento

A chinese city ? Thats a compliment...


----------



## clouchicloucha

I like Tour Blanche: just wait a few weeks before it is finished, but globally it takes part of the cleaning & renewing of La Défense, which is kind positive


----------



## KiffKiff

*"Balardgone"*

http://www.latribune.fr/actualites/economie/france/20130828trib000782009/la-livraison-du-futur-pentagone-francais-retardee.html










Ça prend forme. :cheers: Delivery in early 2015.


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

Majunga tower

12 august







19 august










http://www.defense-92.fr/majungalesphotos.html

D2 tower

12 august











19 august























































http://www.defense-92.fr/d2lesphotos.html


----------



## Avemano

KiffKiff said:


> *"Balardgone"*
> 
> http://www.latribune.fr/actualites/economie/france/20130828trib000782009/la-livraison-du-futur-pentagone-francais-retardee.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ça prend forme. :cheers: Delivery in early 2015.


I am already in love.
I think it will be great.


----------



## clouchicloucha

I think for each post like Balardgone we should add the formal render to remember the project to the visitor friends who don't know what it is about

Balargone project - From above (top view)










Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## Avemano

*La Canopée - Forum des Halles*



cochise75 said:


> Today, by me :


----------



## Josedc

j'adore Paris!


----------



## Greg95100

*Athéna tower, Majunga tower, Mélia hotel and D2 tower under construction*:


----------



## parcdesprinces

Some pics of the new Stade Jean Bouin in Auteuil opened last Friday:


*Location: Paris (16th arrondissement/Auteuil),* Ile de France
*Name: Stade Jean Bouin *(Reconstruction) 
*Tenant: Stade-Français Paris,* Rugby 
*Capacity: 20,000 seats* (52 suites + 1,300 Business Seats)
*Opening: Summer 2013* (August 30, 2013)
*Architects: Agence Rudy Ricciotti*, Lamoureux & Ricciotti, BERIM, Thermibel, jointly with the CSTB (expertise & study)
*Cost: €169M* (100% Public: City of Paris)
*7,400m² of commercial/entertainment areas + 1,000m² of office spaces inside the stadium
Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells: 2,800m²)
Rainwater collection system*


Project:





























-----


Construction/completion (summer 2013):






































































































































































































































































*Paris.fr** & **20minutes.fr*











More renders, pics, video and info in the _"FRANCE - Stadium and Arena Development News"_ thread: posts #804, #913, #1186, #1253, #1322, #1358, #1369, #1405, #1411, #1437, #1454, #1459, #1515, #1552, #1558, #1570, #1579, #1580, #1585, #1603, #1627, #1670, #1675 & 1721.


----------



## Avemano

*Tour Majunga, La Défense*

Nice photos of Majunga by Greg95100 and milo92 :banana:



Greg95100 said:


> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]





Greg95100 said:


>





milo92 said:


> :wave:
> 
> Reportage du jour, la hauteur finale de la tour est presque atteinte le noyau auto-grimpant est en cours de démontage...


----------



## RobertWalpole

Very beautiful!:cheers::cheers:s::cheers:


----------



## dougdoug

thank you for your pics


----------



## dougdoug

yesterday Philharmonie of Paris









































Mcdonald Paris 19th district


----------



## dougdoug

The new train station Rosa Parks in 19th district


























































































The New cinema complex zac Claude bernard


----------



## vonbingen

always fabulous your pictures dougdoug.is this the THIERS wall on the right side ? thanks for your answer.


----------



## vonbingen

picture by thierry24.flickr.


----------



## ChaseCarver

vonbingen said:


> always fabulous your pictures dougdoug.is this the THIERS wall on the right side ? thanks for your answer.


Hello,
It's just the old talus along the railroad. Its replacement by a retaining wall is in progress.
You can find videos and explanations about this on the page http://garerosaparks.fr/les-amenagements/ and in whole site.

Bye.


----------



## KiffKiff

*Taken by Cochise75 - 28th august.*

*Carpe Diem Tower*





































*Others here
*
------------------------------------------------------------------------

*D2 Tower*





































*Others here*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Majunga Tower*



















*Others here*

*And some nice pics, here by Dicky21 (thanks Skyscraperus)
*


----------



## dougdoug

Wahou really nice pics, thanks!


----------



## Axelferis

Majunga rocks!


----------



## milo92

:wave:
Today


----------



## Jex7844

Many thanks Milo! The cladding is coming along nicely...


----------



## Feanaro

Great!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

No news from Hermitage Towers for a long time


----------



## dougdoug

Yesterday, La Défense


----------



## dougdoug

yesterday la Défense


----------



## kony

thanx, great update !!!


----------



## Jex7844

Amazing update once again Morgan, thanks a lot!:hug:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Please don't ut so many pics in one post... Especially the huge ones. 

5 pics per post is the norm if I'm not wrong.


----------



## cochise75

*Zoo de Paris-Vincennes*

Today, by me

[1/3]


----------



## cochise75

[2/3]


----------



## cochise75

[3/3]


----------



## KiffKiff

Thanks for all your pics guys. :cheers:

La Defense by *Pieton* (15th September) :











by *Cyril* (15th September) :


----------



## Optimiste

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x12w4bf_08-09-2013-the-business-interview_news

Interview of emin iskenderov 

Boss of Hermitage , the constructor of the futur europe's tallest building in Paris


----------



## Optimiste

http://http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x12w4bf_08-09-2013-the-business-interview_news


----------



## edubejar

^^ Hi. From where is the pic taken by Cyril in Sep 15 taken? I would love to get that same view when I visit Paris in 2 weeks. Thanks.


----------



## Cyril

It was taken from the top of a brick tower in the Bloc House garden in Meudon. The problem is this house is only open to public once in a year for the "Journées du Patrimoine" event (Heritage Open days) 
Well you can get quite the same view from either Meudon observatory park (free entrance) [ https://maps.google.com/maps?q=meud...auts-de-Seine,+Île-de-France,+France&t=h&z=17 ] or from Parc de Saint Cloud park (free entrance too) [ https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Sain...d,+Hauts-de-Seine,+Île-de-France,+France&z=17 ].
And last but not least, this photo is very very much zoomed..about 400mm focal length.


----------



## vonbingen

1. foundation pathe seydoux by star architect renzo piano




































wouaw very nice









amazing cladding.









pictures from site www.frener-reifer.com
________

2. *shopping mall AEROVILLE* at CDG airport.
opening in 1 month : october 2013.
pictures by PCA architects.































































__________

3.refurbishment of *shopping mall O'PARINOR*.north of Paris

50 millions euros investments with a new movie center, 14 rooms. 
opening end of year 2014.









__________

4.*shopping mall BEAUGRENELLE*.PARIS 15th.
re-opening 23 october 2013.



























__________

5.*shopping mall LA BONGARDE*. city of villeneuve la garenne.north of PARIS
opening spring 2014.









pictures facebook.
__________

*HUMAN MUSEUM. *Chaillot palace. Trocadero. PARIS


















PICTURES facebook. opening end of year 2014
__________

*PATHE CINEMA CENTER*.BEAUGRENELLE MALL. PARIS 15th
facebook picture


















__________

*ONE NATION PARIS.* 
outlet center. west of PARIS
pictures by http://www.onenation.fr/








































































__________

*SFR headquarters.* city of SAINT-DENIS. north of PARIS.









picture by archiguide



























pics le parisien
__________

*new VELODROME*. city of Saint-Quentin en Yvelines. west of PARIS.
pictures by commons.wikimedia













































__________

RAIL STATION SAINT LAZARE. PARIS.
new square in progress.pictures facebook































































new restaurant rail station saint lazare

__________

EIFFEL TOWER. FIRST LEVEL.
picture facebook









__________

*PLACE VENDOME*. PARIS
exhibition of sculptures from taiwanese artist LI CHEN.
pictures citizenside












































































































____________

PARIS 19th. refurbishment *MACDONALD building*.
picture by http://www.arcelormittal.com/









_____________

*Cultural Center AIME CESAIRE*. city of GENNEVILLIERS. north west of PARIS.
pictures by http://phototheque.ville-gennevilliers.fr/






























































































































______________

*NEW CONSERVATOIRE*. city of AUBERVILLIERS. north of PARIS.
pics by http://m.ville-la-courneuve.fr/
opening fall 2013.







































































































































__________

*GRAND THEATRE*. city of MELUN SENART. south east of PARIS.
in progress
pictures by facebook senart


----------



## hugh

Even before I saw the illustration (in the paper version) I knew they were talking about Tour Montparnasse. I've long liked the building. As a young Londoner back in the 1970s, who often visited Paris, I slightly envied the cool tower of Gallic modernism. In terms of time and place it's up there with the iconic Citroen Maserati. 

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324665604579079293620661018.html?KEYWORDS=montparnasse


----------



## vonbingen

PARIS LA DEFENSE.

pictures by http://www.flickr.com/photos/nickstyle/


----------



## Sesto Elemento

*By someone called Brisavoine:*



brisavoine said:


> Article published in BusinessWeek last week:
> Paris Set to Outdo London Shard With Russian Skyscrapers
> 
> BusinessWeek
> September 16, 2013
> 
> 
> The Foster+Partners-designed French complex -- to be named The Hermitage Plaza -- will have towers of 85 and 86 floors and is slated to be completed by early 2019.
> 
> Russian developer Hermitage has a project for Paris that would outdo London.
> 
> It’s planning a complex costing about 3 billion euros ($4 billion) on Paris’s outskirts to elbow out the London Shard from its spot as western Europe’s tallest skyscraper. The project with two 320 meter-high (1,050 feet) towers in the La Defense business district, 11 metro stops from the Notre-Dame cathedral, will house luxury apartments, offices and a five-star hotel. The structures would surpass the 310 meter-tall London Shard. In the French capital, only the Eiffel Tower will be taller.
> 
> “You’ll be able to see the buildings from every part of the city,” Emin Iskenderov, 37, the Russian chief executive officer of Hermitage, said in a Sept. 12 interview in his Paris office. “We hope before the end of this year we’re going to finalize the financial agreements, and we’re going to start the project this year.”
> 
> The conception of the buildings, France’s first skyscrapers to combine offices, apartments and a hotel, coincides with dropping housing prices and office rents in the country. The French economy will barely expand for the second year in 2013 amid Europe’s financial woes, and as Socialist President Francois Hollande and his predecessor Nicolas Sarkozy raised the tax burden to a record to trim the budget deficit.
> 
> “In a difficult period, it’s not an obvious project to develop,” Olivier Gerard, the head of commercial real estate services firm Cushman & Wakefield France, said in a Sept. 10 interview. A multipurpose tower “is a very difficult building to develop because of security issues and different flows of persons within the building,” he said.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Iskenderov is undeterred, pointing to the success of the mixed model in Asia and the Middle East. So-called mixed-use buildings have been thriving in China, the U.S. and Dubai, home to the world’s tallest skyscraper, the 828-meter high Burj Khalifa building, according to Skyscraperpage.com.
> 
> *Alexander Kraft, Chairman and CEO of Sotheby’s International Realty for France & Monaco, said Iskenderov may be right.
> 
> “They really plan to have services that you don’t get anywhere else today in Paris,” he said in an interview yesterday. “Owners will have all access to the luxury hotel services, maid service, room service, etc. If all this becomes true, I think there can and probably will be a new market for it, but it has to be done right. You will have incredible views over all of Paris.”*
> 
> [...]
> 
> “In my view, this project is really targeted almost 100 percent toward foreign buyers, first-time buyers who really want to have peace of mind, who don’t want to renovate in Paris, who don’t want to be bothered with maintenance and upkeep, and who are really looking for all the services they have in Hong-Kong, Moscow, Tokyo, etc,” said Sotheby’s Kraft.
> 
> [...]
> 
> “The Paris market is very poor for luxury apartments,” Iskenderov said. “When you see the London market, the New York market, the Miami market, you have a lot of choice.”
> 
> 
> http://www.businessweek.com/news/20...do-london-shard-with-russian-skyscrapers-plan
> 
> 
> Et le meilleur pour la fin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"If Paris can pull this project off, these skyscrapers will become the face of modern France."*
> Voir la video: http://www.businessweek.com/videos/2013-09-17/paris-set-to-outdo-london-shard-with-2-skyscrapers


----------



## Sesto Elemento

ThatOneGuy said:


> The name has the '2' as an exponent:
> 
> Like this:
> Air²


At the begining, it was Air2 and D2 (for R2D2, that's not a coincidence ).
With time, and some journalisme, the "2" went upper. And more and more people use "Air²". Why ? Don't know...


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Oh, I see.

'Air Squared' seems more clever to me :dunno:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Xavier Niel one of France's most famous tech entrepreneurs will open the world's largest tech start ups incubator in Paris.



> *In 2016, Paris to be home to the biggest startup incubator in the world (30,000m²)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday at Paris’ classic town-hall Hôtel de Ville, the city of Paris officially launched the anxiously anticipated and much debated 1000 Startups @ La Halle Freyssinet project, which will be largely financed by Xavier Niel with additional financial support from the Caisse des Dépôts. Starting in 2016, the Halle Freyssinet, an old shipping and freight center in Paris 13th arrondissement previously owned by SNCF and now used as a conference center, will be completely transformed into a massive tech incubator with 30,000m² of co-working and office space, accelerators, incubators, event facilities, and other services focusing on the tech community. 30,000m² of the space will be specifically targeted to the 1000 startups the project owners are looking to attract into the space. The city is also hoping that the new tech hub will help to revitalize the area around Halle Freyssinet which would certainly welcome the economic boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although questions still remain about connecting Paris’ current tech-hub, namely the Sentier area, with the future Halle Freyssinet tech-hub, what they have planned does look really exciting. The design is well conceived, attractive and, assuming all pretty much proceeds as planned, will likely be a welcoming hub of activity for tech talent from France and further afield. When the idea to do this was first proposed and the possibility was evoked by Minister Pellerin that the new tech-hub could be outside of Paris, there was quite a bit of commentary from the tech community, media (including Rude Baguette) and others that locating it in Paris would be the wiser choice. The government, smartly, opened up an online initiative to gather feedback from the wider tech community on the project, which clearly looks to have been taken to heart.
> 
> Another wise move was getting a private sector star such as Xavier Niel to agree to largely finance the project. Knowing that they no longer have the (financial) means or, perhaps, the know-how to take on projects such as this, the government is clearly looking to the public-private model as a way to both achieve some of their goals and get the business community and its leaders more involved in the development of France’s digital economy.
> 
> This big, audacious initiative for the city, government and, of course, the consortium leading the build-out (lead by Xavier Niel and Jean-Pierre Jouyet DG of Caisse des Dépôts) is one which France should be publicizing globally. The fact that the English version of the site was available from day 1 of the project launch, is a good sign that they have every intention of leveraging this initiative to show that France, and particularly Paris, is very serious about increasing its prominence on the global digital stage.


SOURCE: http://www.rudebaguette.com/2013/09...o-the-biggest-digital-incubator-in-the-world/


----------



## cochise75

*Paris-La Défense, Melia Hotel*

Pictures by me :


----------



## cochise75

*Paris-La défense, Carpe Diem tower*

By me :


----------



## cochise75

*Paris-La Défense, D2 tower*

By me :

[1/2]


----------



## cochise75

[2/2]


----------



## cochise75

*Paris-La Défense, Majunga tower*

By me :

[1/2]


----------



## cochise75

[2/2]


----------



## cochise75

*Louis Vuitton Foundation*

By me :

[1/2]


----------



## cochise75

[2/2]


----------



## KiffKiff

Thanks Cochise75 for this huge contribution, great pics !


----------



## Pew

Can't wait to see aurore tower down  thanks cochise !


----------



## anastylose

*Tour 13*

The fluo sweating old tower "13" on quai d'Austerlitz will be destroyed in november, but the whole building will be used as an art gallery during october, with 80 streetart-ists who worked in all the apartments..
Teaser here : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PW-r2ZzY54Q :banana:


----------



## hseugut

Magnifiques réalisations !


----------



## vonbingen

GIANT SHOPPING MALL OF 

*AEROVILLE* CDG PARIS.

opening in ....16 days : OCTOBER 17, 2013.

84000 SQM / 904168,44 ft2


















__________

*BEAUGRENELLE* SHOPPING MALL PARIS 15th

re-opening in .....3 weeks.....october 2013.





































__________

picture by website lsa
__________

re-opening of *ITALIE 2* shopping mall in PARIS 13th.
ITALIE 2 is now in totallity refurbished and looks now
FANTASTIC AMAZING.






















































pictures facebook italie 2.
_________

PARIS LA DEFENSE.SHOPPING MALL LES QUATRE TEMPS.
LES QUATRE TEMPS largest shopping mall of continental europe
has now 

*the largest indoor digital display system in Europe*
with 250 SQUARE METERS / 2700 ft2


















pictures by http://www.ooh-tv.fr/
__________

PARIS LES HALLES.
pictures by http://www.projetleshalles.fr/


















streets boucle and oculus renoved


----------



## Minato ku

Writting "reopening" for Beaugrenelle mall sounds like that this is a renovation.
While there were an old shopping mall at this place, this new mall is completely new and bigger.
The previous mall was demolished.


----------



## vonbingen

Minato ku said:


> Writting "reopening" for Beaugrenelle mall sounds like that this is a renovation.
> While there were an old shopping mall at this place, this new mall is completely new and bigger.
> The previous mall was demolished.


hello minato ku yes its true.
next month i am in Paris for visiting the city, Italie 2 and Beaugrenelle.


----------



## clouchicloucha

New "Les Halles" will be amazing: totally different compared with what it is today


----------



## vonbingen

city of antony.south of paris.

is this city curiously attracted by neo-classic, renaissance architecture ? 









modern office buildings and neo square









croix/cross de berny square with "roman" statue
__________









project of cultural center with auditorium.The works began !!!!!

surprising.......an italian palazzo to build stone by stone.

pictures wikipedia leparisien


----------



## parcdesprinces

*Some pics of the new Jean Bouin opened last August (Part I):*



parcdesprinces said:


> *Location: Paris (16th arrondissement/Auteuil),* Ile de France
> *Name: Stade Jean Bouin *(Reconstruction)
> *Tenant: Stade-Français Paris,* Rugby
> *Capacity: 20,000 seats* (52 suites + 1,300 Business Seats)
> *Opening: Summer 2013* (August 30, 2013)
> *Architects: Agence Rudy Ricciotti*, Lamoureux & Ricciotti, BERIM, Thermibel, jointly with the CSTB (expertise & study)
> *Cost: €169M* (100% Public: City of Paris)
> *7,400m² of commercial/entertainment areas + 1,000m² of office spaces inside the stadium
> Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells: 2,800m²)
> Rainwater collection system*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Paris.fr**, **e-Journal de Boulogne-Billancourt.info**, **Stade.fr**, **Médiadrop.fr**, **ParisMétropole2020.com** & **RudyRicciotti.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More renders, pics, video and info: posts #804, #913, #1186, #1253, #1322, #1358, #1369, #1405, #1411, #1437, #1454, #1459, #1515, #1552, #1558, #1570, #1579, #1580, #1585, #1603, #1627, #1670, #1675, #1721 & #1737.


----------



## parcdesprinces

*Some pics of the new Jean Bouin opened last August (Part II):*



parcdesprinces said:


> *Location: Paris (16th arrondissement/Auteuil),* Ile de France
> *Name: Stade Jean Bouin *(Reconstruction)
> *Tenant: Stade-Français Paris,* Rugby
> *Capacity: 20,000 seats* (52 suites + 1,300 Business Seats)
> *Opening: Summer 2013* (August 30, 2013)
> *Architects: Agence Rudy Ricciotti*, Lamoureux & Ricciotti, BERIM, Thermibel, jointly with the CSTB (expertise & study)
> *Cost: €169M* (100% Public: City of Paris)
> *7,400m² of commercial/entertainment areas + 1,000m² of office spaces inside the stadium
> Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells: 2,800m²)
> Rainwater collection system*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Paris.fr**, **e-Journal de Boulogne-Billancourt.info**, **Stade.fr**, **Médiadrop.fr**, **ParisMétropole2020.com** & **RudyRicciotti.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More renders, pics, video and info: posts #804, #913, #1186, #1253, #1322, #1358, #1369, #1405, #1411, #1437, #1454, #1459, #1515, #1552, #1558, #1570, #1579, #1580, #1585, #1603, #1627, #1670, #1675, #1721, #1737 & #1776.


----------



## Sesto Elemento

vonbingen said:


> city of antony.south of paris.]
> __________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> project of cultural center with auditorium.The works began !!!!!
> 
> surprising.......an italian palazzo to build stone by stone.
> 
> pictures wikipedia leparisien


Where did you get this picture ?


----------



## vonbingen

Sesto Elemento said:


> Where did you get this picture ?


le parisien newspaper.
here is the link dear sesto : 

http://www.leparisien.fr/espace-premium/hauts-de-seine-92/un-palais-pour-la-culture-10-10-2013-3211423.php

:nuts:

insane no ? do this city need a monument ? antony is a young city without "old stones".
you can see such similar buildings in the east of paris around disneyland in val d'europe cherris etc.


----------



## SolsticeBaby

C'est intéressant, le design couplé à la fonction. Un bâtiment culturel serait il plus à même d'employer des pierres ? (avec un esprit d'intemporalité dans notre époque qui utilise le verre, le béton et l'acier à profusion ?).

En tout cas, j'aimerais le retour de la pierre, bien agencée avec le métal et le verre. Le tout corseté d'espaces verts. Cela donne de jolies villes.

Bon, les pierres seront peut être fausses ;-)


----------



## vonbingen

SolsticeBaby said:


> C'est intéressant, le design couplé à la fonction. Un bâtiment culturel serait il plus à même d'employer des pierres ? (avec un esprit d'intemporalité dans notre époque qui utilise le verre, le béton et l'acier à profusion ?).
> 
> En tout cas, j'aimerais le retour de la pierre, bien agencée avec le métal et le verre. Le tout corseté d'espaces verts. Cela donne de jolies villes.
> 
> Bon, les pierres seront peut être fausses ;-)


yes solsticebaby as you said its something different like everytime glass concrete and steel.
oui tu as raison ça change de l'acier du verre du béton materiaux actuels....un peu de changement et d'exotisme....a little changing and exotism.
oui et ça ressemble plus à du renaissance italien qu'à du haussmann
yes and it looks more like italian renaissance than haussmann architecture.
but i hope that it will not look at the end like cinecitta-hollywood film sets
j'espère qu'au final ça ne ressemblera pas à du décor de hollywood.

qu'ils fassent du bon travail de qualité ! 
i hope they will make some good quality work!


----------



## parcdesprinces

Some renders and info of the upcoming Bercy Arena refurbishment:



parcdesprinces said:


> *Location: Paris (12th arrondissement/Bercy),* Ile de France
> *Name: "Bercy Arena" *, formerly Palais Omnisport de Paris-Bercy aka "POPB" (refurbishment & extension)
> *Tenant:* none
> *Capacity/Extension: up to 17,000 --> up to 21,000 * (3,000 business seats + 52 suites)
> *Concerts: up to 21,000
> Boxing: 18,500 seats
> Handball/Tennis/Basketball: 17,500 seats
> Hockey/Figure Skating etc: 16,000 seats
> Indoor Athletics etc: 12,000 seats*
> *Opening: Fall 2015* (1st stage of works: February to September 2014 | 2nd stage of works: December 2014 to September 2015)
> *Architects: DVVD,* Populous/HOK Sport, SYSTAL
> *Cost: €110M* (100% Private: SAEPOPB & SEMAEST + naming rights)
> *Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells)
> Rainwater collection system
> Two additional smaller sports halls inside the building (up to 2,000 seats each)*
> 
> 
> The POPB nowadays:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> Project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bercy.fr* *&* *dvvd.fr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More infos, pics & renders on post #1688 & in its thread.


----------



## vonbingen

renovation of *Armee du Salut building named CITE DE REFUGE*. a complex for homeless people.
*architect LE CORBUSIER. built year 1930.* 
i like everything made by le corbusier my favourite architect-urbanist
such a modern building which is now 83 years old !!!!!!!
LE CORBUSIER WAS a GENIUS by far ahead of his time.
*this facade with red yellow blue colors is a masterpiece*
__________
is Jean Nouvel inspirated by Le Corbusier works ?????
because for me it could be a jean nouvel realization !
pictures moniteur


----------



## vonbingen

paris la defense update.

picture by http://www.defense-92.fr/









on left tower athéna
in the middle tower melia
on right tower D2


----------



## vonbingen

Disneyland Paris.

AN EXTENSION in construction.

*Dark Ride Ratatouille.*









__________
__________

city of antony.south of paris

new development. Antonypole. economic district


















__________
__________

paris19th

new movie center ugc cine cité paris 19


















pics leparisien


----------



## Groningen NL

The stadium looks really great :cheers:


----------



## Indy G

vonbingen said:


> antony is a young city without "old


I think you don't know this city... The church of the town was built from the VII to the XIV century (many reconstructions)

Pictures of the center :










A older one (begining of the XXeme century) :










And the projet below is not for Antony but for Le Plessis Robinson


----------



## vonbingen

Indy G said:


> I think you don't know this city... The church of the town was built from the VII to the XIV century (many reconstructions)
> 
> Pictures of the center :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A older one (begining of the XXeme century) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the projet below is not for Antony but for Le Plessis Robinson


thank you indyG i didn't know antony was "older"..
my pic came from a link of le parisien newspaper
http://www.leparisien.fr/espace-premium/hauts-de-seine-92/un-palais-pour-la-culture-10-10-2013-3211423.php and the title was in french : antony un palais pour la culture.....yes and i didn't read this :en plein cœur/heart of du Plessis-Robinson.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Wow, I can't believe the LeCorbusier Building is over 80 years old!


----------



## vonbingen

ThatOneGuy said:


> Wow, I can't believe the LeCorbusier Building is over 80 years old!


hello thatoneguy, yes le corbusier was a master..... an avant-gardist


----------



## vonbingen

*Paris*

*list of the 54 hotels 5 stars in Paris.*

*1er arrondissement*
Hôtel Burgundy Paris, depuis le 12 août 2010 **
Hôtel Castille, depuis le 23 juillet 2012 **
Hôtel Costes, depuis le 23 juillet 2012 **
Hôtel du Louvre, depuis le 28 avril 2011 **
Hôtel Mandarin Oriental, depuis le 5 décembre 2011 **
Hôtel Meurice, transitoire le 17 juillet 2009 * ; renouvellement le 7 août 2012 ** ; un des huit premiers établissements français classé "Palace" depuis le 5 mai 2011
Hôtel Renaissance Paris Vendôme, depuis le 17 juillet 2009 *
Hôtel Ritz, transitoire le 17 juillet 2009 * ; renouvellement le 30 juillet 2012 ** (L'hôtel est fermé pour sa rénovation complète du 1er août 2012 à l'été 2014)
Hôtel de Vendôme, depuis le 18 janvier 2011 **
*2e arrondissement*
Hôtel Parc Hyatt Vendôme, depuis le 17 juillet 2009 * ; un des huit premiers établissements français classé "Palace" depuis le 5 mai 2011
*6e arrondissement*
Hôtel Bel Ami, depuis le 4 septembre 2012 **
Hôtel Esprit Saint-Germain, depuis le 12 avril 2012 **
Hôtel Victoria Palace, depuis le 1er octobre 2012 **
*7e arrondissement*
Hôtel Montalembert, depuis le 1er décembre 2011 **
Hôtel Pont Royal, depuis le 30 juillet 2012 **
*8e arrondissement*
Hôtel Le Bristol, depuis le 27 mai 2010 * ; un des huit premiers établissements français classé "Palace" depuis le 5 mai 2011
Hôtel Champs-Élysées Plaza, depuis le 20 novembre 2009 *
Hôtel de Crillon, depuis le 30 juin 2010 * (L'hôtel est fermé pour sa rénovation complète du 31 mars 2013 jusqu'en 2015)
Hôtel Fouquet's Barrière, transitoire le 11 juin 2009 * ; renouvellement le 26 juin 2012 **
Hôtel George-V, depuis le 7 octobre 2009 * ; le neuvième "palace" français depuis le 15 septembre 2011.
Hôtel Hyatt Regency Paris-Madeleine, transitoire le 11 juin 2009 * ; renouvellement le 7 août 2012 **
Hôtel Intercontinental Paris Avenue Marceau, depuis le 19 avril 2010 *
Hôtel Lancaster, depuis le 28 juin 2010 *
Hôtel Marriott Champs-Élysées, depuis le 17 juillet 2009 *
Hôtel Napoléon, depuis le 2 mars 2013 **
Hôtel Plaza Athénée, depuis le 7 octobre 2009 * ; un des huit premiers établissements français classé "Palace" depuis le 5 mai 2011.
Hôtel de Sers, depuis le 20 novembre 2009 *
Hôtel Sofitel Le Faubourg, depuis le 25 novembre 2010 **
Hôtel Pershing Hall, depuis le 23 mars 2012 **
Hôtel Royal Monceau Raffles, depuis le 26 juin 2012 ** ; le 13e Palace officiel français depuis le 27 juin 2013
Hôtel La Maison Champs-Élysées, depuis le 29 juin 2012 **
Hôtel Balzac, depuis le 30 juin 2012 **
Hôtel de la Trémoille, depuis le 30 juin 2012 **
Hôtel de Vigny, depuis le 19 juillet 2012 **
Hôtel San Regis, depuis le 30 juillet 2012 **
Hôtel du Collectionneur, depuis le 19 novembre 2012 **
Hôtel Marignan Paris, depuis le 12 mars 2013 **
Hôtel Prince de Galles, depuis le 24 juillet 2013 **
Hôtel Montaigne, depuis le 12 septembre 2013 **
Hôtel Sofitel Arc de Triomphe, depuis le 13 septembre 2013 **
*9e arrondissement*
Hôtel de Nell, depuis le 2 mars 2013 **
Hôtel Scribe, depuis le 7 mai 2010 *
Hôtel W Opéra, depuis le 11 juillet 2012 **
*16e arrondissement*
Hôtel Le Square, transitoire le 11 juin 2009 * ; renouvellement le 12 février 2013 **
Hôtel Shangri-La Paris, depuis le 13 mars 2011 **
Hôtel Raphaël, depuis le 28 février 2012 **
Hôtel Renaissance Le Parc Trocadero, depuis le 12 janvier 2011 **
Hôtel Villa Majestic & Spa, depuis le 19 octobre 2011 **
Hôtel Baltimore, depuis le 17 juillet 2012 **
*17e arrondissement*
Hôtel Renaissance Paris Arc de Triomphe, depuis le 11 mars 2010 *
_____

*paris suburbs:*

*(77) Seine-et-Marne*
Chessy
Hôtel Disneyland, depuis le 10 février 2011 **
Barbizon
Hostellerie du Bas-Bréau, depuis le 17 juin 2011 **

*(92) Hauts-de-Seine*
La Défense, Puteaux
Hôtel Sofitel Paris La Défense, depuis le 30 septembre 2009 *
La Défense,
Hôtel Pullman, depuis le 15 mars 2011 **


----------



## Avemano

Is Antony booming or something ? :sly: 
It seems that great things are built/planned there.

Thanks again vonbingen for your updates ! :hug:


----------



## Avemano

Is Antony booming or something ? :sly: 
It seems that great things are built/planned there.

Thanks again vonbingen for your updates ! :hug:


----------



## vonbingen

paris la defense. by steve bruce flickr


----------



## joey_122

Hi I am visiting your city for 3 days I was wondering from an architecturial point of view just so I know where to walk which are the top 5 neighborhoods for both modern and old architecture thank you. Your feedback will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## KiffKiff

*D2 by Pieton/steph35 - November 3*









D2 by Pieton









D2 by Pieton









D2 by Pieton


*Tour Blanche*









Tour Blanche by Pieton

-pieton-


----------



## alexandru.mircea

joey_122 said:


> Hi I am visiting your city for 3 days I was wondering from an architecturial point of view just so I know where to walk which are the top 5 neighborhoods for both modern and old architecture thank you. Your feedback will be greatly appreciated.


For old Paris I recommend checking out charpentier's guide in the Medieval Paris thread. It starts with this post. 

There's quite a lot of stuff there for a short stay like yours so if you want to stay in one area my recommendation is Le Marais: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_Marais Right near it I would also recommend the Saint-Paul area and the Saint-Louis island.

For modernist & contemporary architecture I don't know if there's a particular area. La Defènse offers a great skyline but I don't rate it highly as a place to visit. Instead I would recommend visiting a few of the most important buildings regardless of where they lie. My favourites off the top of my head are the Centre Pompidou and Musée du Quai-Branly.


----------



## El_Greco

joey_122 said:


> Hi I am visiting your city for 3 days I was wondering from an architecturial point of view just so I know where to walk which are the top 5 neighborhoods for both modern and old architecture thank you. Your feedback will be greatly appreciated.


You need to check out my thread. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1669320

I'd suggest starting in Place des Vosges and going through Place de la Bastille towards Île de la Cité and Île Saint-Louis and then just wandering from one side of the river to the other.


----------



## cardiff

D2 is turing out to be a great building!


----------



## clouchicloucha

joey_122 said:


> Hi I am visiting your city for 3 days I was wondering from an architecturial point of view just so I know where to walk which are the top 5 neighborhoods for both modern and old architecture thank you. Your feedback will be greatly appreciated.


Hi Joey and Welcome! 
The central business district in the gold triangle of Paris is interesting: you will find historical and modern building (Saint Lazare/Opéra/Champs Elysées district).

Uploaded with ImageShack.com

Another district I love is less touristic but very dense and full of various architecture, this is the south east Paris, close to the National Library.

Uploaded with ImageShack.com

But also many places such as Montparnasse tower, Maison de la Radio & Beaugrenelle Mall (close to Eiffel Tower), La Vilette & La Géode (North east) La Défense financial district or Georges Pompidou Center (district of Les Halles)

Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## vonbingen

CGI TOWER....ok now a new name !


----------



## Optimiste

New tower in la défense by jean nouvel (approximately 231 meters)


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ looks like the kind of tower with "melting ray" kind of properties. :lol:


----------



## cilindr0

Nice addition. When this tower is going to be started?


----------



## hseugut

Walked down la defense today ... 1000 x more impressive in reality !!!


----------



## LaMingue

vonbingen said:


> CGI TOWER....ok now a new name !


Well… As Logica (whose head office is in the tower) has been bought by CGI Group, the tower's name changed as well.


----------



## cochise75

Lagny-Le Garance, bus depot & offices (Paris XXe)

Project :


















http://www.icade.fr/references/bureaux/garance-paris-20eme









http://www.mairie20.paris.fr/mairie20/jsp/site/Portal.jsp?page_id=1095


Yesterday, by me :


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Les Halles District | Heavy refurbishment Garden/District/Mall/transport Hub Contruction of the Canopy | U/C | Delivery 2016*
Update by Jex7844
















































































http://www.parisleshalles.fr/diaporama​


----------



## Jex7844

Actually It may not look as bad as what I thought...


----------



## steppenwolf

Some spectacular and beautiful projects. Always interesting to see what's going on in the French capital.


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ The same for London, two amazing cities kay:


----------



## vonbingen

wouaw fabulous ....prettier than nickie minaj or lindsay lohan.


----------



## hseugut

Been walking down boulevard des Italiens and the Opera neighborhood ... if this is called "architecture" then all the rest should be called "unsignificant" ... trully brillant, unique in space and time it was built ..


----------



## dougdoug

La Défense Paris yesterday


----------



## vonbingen

pictures/images olivier reynaud.flickr.
la defense. paris


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Most people wouldn't believe that is Paris.


----------



## clouchicloucha

cilindr0 said:


> It's going to be builded behind the cementery in La Defense, however I don't remember there any empty space for there, anyone can give some light about where is going to be located?


Hi Cilindr0, yes just behind the cimetry & the Grande Arche as you can see on these pics (by Cochise75 & ParcdesPrinces) :bowtie:


----------



## vonbingen

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sgaudard/11242709376/sizes/o/in/photolist-i8tPNQ-i8nQCL-i8b25d-i8aiwc-i86ips-i7UQZy-i7UbZp-i7TMuY-i7UkrA-dcdVoy-i7HP8j-i7Drat-i7x5fq-i7keGL-i7keJQ-i7kNN2-i7ae3t-i79JoL-i78AiZ-i78BaD-i79qTH-i78LdE-i78MjN-i77PgJ-i73FV9-i736r9-i73tcy-i73Vmr-i72GEX-i6ZAfh-i6Yahf-i6TWWZ-i6RjZf-i6NMC9-i6Phsx-i6MwRB-i6M53E-i6LEsT-i6LV2n-i6JGxE-i6FD8u-i6FmKN-i6FhWB-i6FPjP-i6EaaC-i6Cx91-i6A19C-i6yN9j-i6yPia-i6wZiN-i6vdAn/



















images/pictures flickr par/by sgaudard. paris la defense


----------



## hseugut




----------



## kony

^^merci. un commentaire sur la carte peut être ?


----------



## hseugut

Ce sont les cartes de l'atlas du grand Paris, ici la densité urbanistique de la métropole.


----------



## vonbingen

hseugut said:


>


in red the buildings in green the .......green, parks.


----------



## Cyril

Majunga (left) and D2 (right) towers near completion, today:









Hotel and D2 from Ile de Puteaux, today:


----------



## KiffKiff

Thanks Cyril, I adds 3 of your great pics :




























*
Balardgone, today by Vincent1746 :*


----------



## Feanaro

Great projects for Paris!


----------



## Avemano

MAJUNGA MAJUNGA MAJUNGA !!!!! :banana: 
What a great plus to the skyline :hug:


----------



## evilstewie

Majunga looks great, I never realised paris had such a big skyline,


----------



## F.Asselineau




----------



## anastylose

*tour 13*

Already in december and despite the announcements, the tower 13 is still standing on the river bank, maybe because of the huge success of the streetart exhibition..


----------



## cochise75

^^

No, the Tour 13 is closed since october 31, 2013. 
The demolition is now expected to begin in early 2014...

The project :


----------



## hseugut

evilstewie said:


> Majunga looks great, I never realised paris had such a big skyline,


don't trust the brits


----------



## Autostädter

Astyan said:


> Trust me, if there's a problem in Paris, it's not the destroying of valuable historic architecture. I would even go as far as saying it's the opposite. It's virtually impossible to build anything, outside of former industrial sites left in disrepair for decades and slowly being renewed.


And you trust me, it's for the better. The old Paris is so much more livable than any one of the developments on this thread.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

And we all accept your incontrovertible proof of that.


----------



## FelixMadero

Very avant garde!


----------



## Autostädter

It's just my personal opinion. You don't have to share it.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Autostädter said:


> _*In my opinion,*_ it's for the better. _*I believe*_ the old Paris is so much more livable than any one of the developments on this thread.


There you go.


----------



## Autostädter

It's not my problem you are offended by my view :nuts:


----------



## tuten

vonbingen said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/sgaudard/11242709376/sizes/o/in/photolist-i8tPNQ-i8nQCL-i8b25d-i8aiwc-i86ips-i7UQZy-i7UbZp-i7TMuY-i7UkrA-dcdVoy-i7HP8j-i7Drat-i7x5fq-i7keGL-i7keJQ-i7kNN2-i7ae3t-i79JoL-i78AiZ-i78BaD-i79qTH-i78LdE-i78MjN-i77PgJ-i73FV9-i736r9-i73tcy-i73Vmr-i72GEX-i6ZAfh-i6Yahf-i6TWWZ-i6RjZf-i6NMC9-i6Phsx-i6MwRB-i6M53E-i6LEsT-i6LV2n-i6JGxE-i6FD8u-i6FmKN-i6FhWB-i6FPjP-i6EaaC-i6Cx91-i6A19C-i6yN9j-i6yPia-i6wZiN-i6vdAn/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images/pictures flickr par/by sgaudard. paris la defense


Great pictures! Although to the untrained eye you wouldn't think this was Paris.


----------



## Matthieu

Tour Majunga really changes the skyline from this perspective


----------



## tuten

Is that the tallest one in the centre?


----------



## Matthieu

Yes that's the one


----------



## hseugut

*Paris region #1 in Europe*

http://www.greater-paris-investment-agency.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Plaquette-GP.pdf



> UnRIvAlled qUAlIty of lIfe
> •	The world’s no.1 tourist destination (44 million
> visitors per year - 30 million from outside France)
> •	Highly accessible, top-quality healthcare
> •	Outstanding architectural heritage, vibrant
> cultural scene
> •	Natural spaces: parks, vast forests and fields cover
> 80% of the region





> A UnIqUe economIc foRce
> •	The only urban area in the euro zone
> with more than 10 million inhabitants
> •	Highest GDP in Europe (€600 billion), 12 million
> people, 6 million jobs, 800,000 businesses
> •	A highly diversified economy with world-class
> sectors of excellence - including aerospace,
> automotive, digital and life sciences
> •	Europe’s highest concentration of Fortune
> 500 corporations
> •	No
> .1 region for trade fairs and conventions:
> 10 million business visitors each year
> •	No
> .1 region for foreign direct investment
> in continental Europe
> •	No
> .1 financial centre for asset management


----------



## dougdoug

few weeks ago, the new buildings of Pont de Sèvres:


----------



## Urbanista1

very impressive, didn't know Paris is #1 under other categories other than most beautiful city, certainly most beautiful big city.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That orange colour gave it character, but it's nice to bring some change, sometimes.


----------



## hseugut

*Grand Paris is taking off .. suite*



Urbanista1 said:


> very impressive, didn't know Paris is #1 under other categories other than most beautiful city, certainly most beautiful big city.


ToP tAlentS And cReAtIvIty
•	Europe’s leading region for science and technology: 
100,000 researchers and the highest number 
of high-tech patent applications 
•	No
.1 region for developing start-ups in Western Europe
•	Europe’s biggest concentration of higher education: 
600,000 students (20% international)

WoRld-clASS InfRAStRUctURe
•	Europe’s leading commercial real estate offer: 
52 million m2 of office space, 330 business 
centres, Europe’s no.1 business district 
•	Global no
.1 for hotel capacity 
(150,000 hotel rooms)
•	Outstanding internet access and the most 
cost-effective in Europe via superfast broadband, 
WiFi and 4G

oUtStAndIng 
tRAnSPoRt connectIonS
•	Global air traffic hub: 3 airports - no.1 in continental 
Europe for passenger traffic - no.1 in Europe 
for freight - Le Bourget: Europe’s leading 
business airport
•	High-speed rail network (the TGV network: 
350 km/h) connected with the whole of Europe
•	Access to maritime transport via the Seine, and 
Le Havre, Port de Paris, Europe’s leading river port

you can read this document if you like :

http://www.greater-paris-investment-agency.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Plaquette-GP.pdf


----------



## 676882

I know, that's annoying, but is there some news on Hermitage Towers?)))


----------



## SE9

letranger said:


> I know, that's annoying, but is there some news on Hermitage Towers?)))


It's not annoying to enquire. It's certainly better than posting a ream of random, questionable self-promotional statistics.

The beautiful twins are slated to start construction in the first half of 2014 (presumably Q2), according to its official blog: http://hermitage.fr/blog/



> *Emin Iskenderov*
> 
> Bonjour,
> merci de votre soutien au projet !
> Nous avons encore quelques étapes à franchir avant de pouvoir commencer les travaux, c’est prévu pour le premier semestre 2014.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

They have to mean the demolition of the current building, not construction.^^


----------



## cochise75

> The Eiffel Tower pays tribute to Nelson Mandela
> 
> The South Africa - France Seasons 2012 & 2013, in partnership with the City of Paris and SETE (Société d'Exploitation de la Tour Eiffel) will pay tribute to Nelson Mandela on the Eiffel Tower.
> 
> From 14 - 16 December the inscription "NELSON MANDELA 1918-2013" will be lit on the facade of the Eiffel Tower facing Trocadero in 5 meter-high letters, while a set of sky tracer projectors will be lit in the colors of the South African flag.
> 
> Learn more on:
> http://www.tour-eiffel.fr/en/news/top-story/264.html


Source : https://www.facebook.com/TourEiffel

Pictures by T. Chapotot


----------



## Indy G

ThatOneGuy said:


> That orange colour gave it character, but it's nice to bring some change, sometimes.


I liked the orange color but that was very 70's


----------



## ThatOneGuy

And there's a lot of 60s, 40, 30s, 1890s, it doesn't matter to me. All the time frames have their own beauties and unique aspects.


----------



## Sesto Elemento

vonbingen said:


> *Aubervilliers / Nouveau siège VEOLIA ENVIRONNEMENT / Feichtinger.*


Thread : Paris News, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=437324&page=172


----------



## Sesto Elemento

Greg95100 said:


> *Bezons / Office / Under construction*
> 
> La construction de cet immeuble de bureaux fait partie d'un projet de transformation du quartier du Pont De Bezons, suite à l'arrivée du tramway T2.
> 
> *The project:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some days ago:


http://www.sequano.com/spip.php?article76

Thread: Paris News, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=437324&page=172


----------



## Sesto Elemento

Cyril said:


> Le dernier projet qui est en cours de tout début de construction au carrefour de la Vache noire à Montrouge :
> 
> *Montrouge / 2015 / Office + Housing / Under construction*


http://www.adim.fr/france/adim/minisites.nsf/423AD22033C04464C1257BFD007DA05C/$FILE/fiche_vache_noire-OK.pdf

Thread: Paris News, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=437324&page=172


----------



## Sesto Elemento

vonbingen said:


> *Vanves / Siège Hachette / Ferrier / Project*


Thread: Paris News, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=437324&page=172


----------



## tuten

Can someone repost the renders of tour Hermitage? It's been a while since we've seen them and I do love the twins (even if they will overtake my beloved Shard :lol


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^










That last one is nice.


----------



## Sesto Elemento

Another pic a bit more realistic:


----------



## Italiano95

^^ Love them, but I will never get over that they're incredibly malpaced! The location is horrendus and will outbalance the whole La Defense cluster that looks so good today! hno:

I just wish they've could have built these wonderful towers either at the back of the cluster, behind Le Grande Arche or in the front as a gateway on each side of the street! :bash:


----------



## Greg95100

Italiano95 said:


> ^^ Love them, but I will never get over that they're incredibly malpaced! The location is horrendus and will outbalance the whole La Defense cluster that looks so good today! hno:
> 
> I just wish they've could have built these wonderful towers either at the back of the cluster, behind Le Grande Arche or in the front as a gateway on each side of the street! :bash:


+1.


----------



## tuten

Italiano95 said:


> ^^ Love them, but I will never get over that they're incredibly malpaced! The location is horrendus and will outbalance the whole La Defense cluster that looks so good today! hno:
> 
> I just wish they've could have built these wonderful towers either at the back of the cluster, behind Le Grande Arche or in the front as a gateway on each side of the street! :bash:


I see your point, they will certainly draw the eye away from the rest of the cluster. Their won't really be a centre or 'pinnacle'. Still, I hope they are built because Europe needs some twin towers!


----------



## charpentier

Italiano95 said:


> ^^ Love them, but I will never get over that they're incredibly malpaced! The location is horrendus and will outbalance the whole La Defense cluster that looks so good today! hno:
> 
> I just wish they've could have built these wonderful towers either at the back of the cluster, behind Le Grande Arche or in the front as a gateway on each side of the street! :bash:


That is not possible because of the flight path regulations.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

tuten said:


> I see your point, they will certainly draw the eye away from the rest of the cluster. Their won't really be a centre or 'pinnacle'. Still, I hope they are built because Europe needs some twin towers!


It only really looks off balance from that one viewpoint, though, doesn't it? From other angles of La Defense it should blend well with the rest of the towers.


----------



## SolsticeBaby

tuten said:


> I hope they are built because Europe needs some twin towers!


what about that twin craziness ? Why not triplets ? or more ? Even NYC has not rebuilt WTC as a twin complex.

We need beauty and visual unity, especially in Paris. These towers are not fulfilling those needs imho.


----------



## SolsticeBaby

ThatOneGuy said:


> that one viewpoint


That one viewpoint is simply the one of the historical axis, something unique to Paris in the world.

Be aware.


----------



## clouchicloucha

Other model of the towers from the official blog :bowtie:










The destruction of existing housing bulding is officially going to start :banana:


----------



## Cyril

..as soon as the remaining tenants have moved out...which can take quite a lot of time.


----------



## hseugut

Le texte sur les métropoles est adopté, vive la MGP (Métropole du Grand Paris)


----------



## CB31

Hermitage Plaza is such a great project altogether, first: the destruction of those ugly buildings and second: the construction of those beautiful towers.

The only point that almost everybody agrees is its location, but well if this someday really happens is already a big miracle.


----------



## CB31

hseugut said:


> Le texte sur les métropoles est adopté, vive la MGP (Métropole du Grand Paris)


At the end they will keep the departments, won't they?


----------



## Ghostface79

hseugut said:


> Le texte sur les métropoles est adopté, vive la MGP (Métropole du Grand Paris)


Finally something that makes sense, I never understood why the Iles de France was never integrated the way Greater London was considering how everything is so interconnected. If I'm correct, that will make Paris the biggest city in Europe, perhaps even the western world?


----------



## desi1

^^

Actually, no. The MGP area will cover only the 4 central _départements_. 700 km2, 6,6 million people.
For the time being.

But we share your frustration.


----------



## Ghostface79

Gotta start somewhere lol


----------



## hseugut

desi1 said:


> ^^
> 
> Actually, no. The MGP area will cover only the 4 central _départements_. 700 km2, 6,6 million people.
> For the time being.
> 
> But we share your frustration.


Actually it coud be close to 7.5 millions and a big bigger in area if some 'communes' ask for being integrated in the closest EPCI (new entities of the Grand PAris)


----------



## El_Greco

I think the twin towers are in great location and will really soar. They could well become among the best looking towers in Europe.


----------



## KiffKiff

*Canopée - Les Halles*

The Gardens (now called "Nelson Mandela Garden") :










The Canopée :



















More here : http://www.flickr.com/photos/aladinphotos/with/11441928306/


----------



## KiffKiff

*Louis Vuitton Fondation*























































Source : http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75/en-images-fondation-louis-vuitton-le-joyau-architectural-de-bernard-arnault-18-12-2013-3421227.php?pic=1#infoBulles1

*Majunga Tower*



















Source : http://www.defense-92.fr/photos-du-chantier-majunga

*La Defense by night with Majunga and D2*










Source : https://www.facebook.com/ladefense.fr


----------



## SolsticeBaby

We should stick to such designs, and Paris will still be the most beautiful city in the world for the decades to come


----------



## hseugut

SolsticeBaby said:


> We should stick to such designs, and Paris will still be the most beautiful city in the world for the decades to come


Paris's beauty rely mostly on the haussmanian, medieval parts, the Seine banks, the hills and typical neighboroods, a few highligths, great museums, gastronomy, castles and parks, and this is all forever


----------



## Smarty

charpentier said:


> That is not possible because of the flight path regulations.


I didn't realise Paris also had issues with flight paths. What flight paths would they affect if they were built towards the back of the cluster ?


----------



## cochise75

*Résidence "Nouvelle Vague" - 4th arrondissement of Paris

*






















































Source : http://www.cogedim-logement.com/Paris4e_NouvelleVague/

By me :


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Does anyone know what's being built here? Just a big hole there now. I looked for a "permis de construire" but surprisingly there aren't any.


----------



## SolsticeBaby

hseugut said:


> Paris's beauty rely mostly on the haussmanian, medieval parts, the Seine banks, the hills and typical neighboroods, a few highligths, great museums, gastronomy, castles and parks, and this is all forever


I do agree, this is why Paris is my home town in this world 

I was encouraging nice modern additions to that tremendous legacy.


----------



## charpentier

Smarty said:


> I didn't realise Paris also had issues with flight paths. What flight paths would they affect if they were built towards the back of the cluster ?


It is due to the proximity of Paris-Le Bourget Airport.

Barring surprises, no building taller than Phare is possible in the upper area:


----------



## cochise75

*Nelson Mandela garden - 1st arrondissement of Paris*

Yesterday, by me :


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ Nice! I went there recently and I didn't suspect the garden is finished, it still looked like a chantier in progress.


----------



## cochise75

^^
Only half, the entire garden will be completed in 2016.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

They have done a really great job with Les Halles! I remember finding the old structures to be quite odd and not too nice overall. When I visited Paris a couple of years ago, I remember just walking around the streets and then I bumped into them and was not too sure what to think of the whole complex, but now it is definitely nice.


----------



## KiffKiff

I adds two *Cochise75*'s pics for the Canopée :



















*Source : Cochise75*


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

Daniel Libeskind to build a tall building in Issy (Paris) next to JP Viguier'one.









In french : 
http://www.issy.com/grands-projets/pont-d-issy/une-nouvelle-entree-de-ville-le-pont-d-issy


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

Auditorium de bondy by Parc


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

Chartier Dalix and Avenier Cornejo










Other pictures http://www.lecourrierdelarchitecte.com/album_5091


----------



## cochise75

*Conservatoire du 12e (Music and dance school) - 12th arrondissement of Paris*

Yesterday, by me :


----------



## clouchicloucha

Other La Défense picture with Tour Total kay:










Source : https://www.facebook.com/ladefense.fr


----------



## Avemano

:drool:

And the French don't like skyscrapers hno:


----------



## skyscraperus

For me, Tour Total is the best skyscraper in LD. I love classic strong skyscrapers.


----------



## Sesto Elemento

^^That is surely because it's the more amercan stylized skyscraper of La Defense.


----------



## kony

yeah it has always been my favorite too (such a Houston, Texas style !!)


----------



## Josedc

IVCF said:


> There are also Place Monge and Mouffetard Street (lots of students). More in the south-east there is Butte aux Cailles, it's a little more calm and typical of the old workers neighborhood of Paris. But these places are not near Bastille.


Gorgeous city but I will admit I was disappointed with the "lack" of fireworks for New Years...


----------



## Maximalist

WOW! That Jean Nouvel Philharmonie building is truly amazing -- even by Nouvel's very high standards. A couple of questions: is it still on target to be finished this year? And what material is the cladding made of? Zinc? Stainless steel? It looks too hard to be titanium.
_______________________________
I would regard it as a great act of kindness if you were to look at my new architecture blog: WOWchitecture.blogspot.com.es


----------



## Sesto Elemento

*Tour Majunga / Paris La Défense / 195M / 69 500m² / TO / 2014*

Yesterday, by myself:


Sans titre de par Sesto Elemento, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Sesto Elemento, sur Flickr


----------



## Sesto Elemento

*Tour D2 (30 St Mary axe 2.0)/ Paris La Défense / 180M / UC / 2014*

Yesterday, by myself:


Sans titre de par Sesto Elemento, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Sesto Elemento, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Sesto Elemento, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Sesto Elemento, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Sesto Elemento, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Sesto Elemento, sur Flickr


----------



## Sesto Elemento

*Tour Athéna / Paris La Défense / Renovation (refubishment)/ End 2014*
Project:










Yesterday, by myself:



Sans titre de par Sesto Elemento, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Sesto Elemento, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Sesto Elemento, sur Flickr


----------



## cochise75

Maximalist said:


> WOW! That Jean Nouvel Philharmonie building is truly amazing -- even by Nouvel's very high standards. A couple of questions: is it still on target to be finished this year?


Yes, december 2014



Maximalist said:


> And what material is the cladding made of? Zinc? Stainless steel? It looks too hard to be titanium.


Stainless steel


----------



## Sesto Elemento

*Hotel Mélia (Ex-City View, Ex-Radisson, Ex-Méridien) / Paris La Défense / 80m / UC / 2014*

The project:










Yesterday by myself


Sans titre de par Sesto Elemento, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Sesto Elemento, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Sesto Elemento, sur Flickr


----------



## Sesto Elemento

Yesterday, by myself:


Sans titre de par Sesto Elemento, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Sesto Elemento, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Sesto Elemento, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Sesto Elemento, sur Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Nice improvement on the last one, but the sticks on the side are still a bit questionable :lol:


----------



## Sesto Elemento

Wait the end  It will be like that:










More and more sticks ! 

Perso I like those things, better than nothing.


----------



## vonbingen

paris la defense
image http://www.flickr.com/photos/djou


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Paris south-Saclay | Valley of sciences | U/C*

EDF R&D world center
































































Ecole Normale Supérieure Campus (by Renzo Piano)


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Those last ones look good.


----------



## Ukraine

J'adore La Defense! Some North American cities could take example of such great urbanism and design.


----------



## Sesto Elemento

As long as you do not take example concerning this f*** paving stone...


----------



## vonbingen

paris la defense

fabulous picture from antonio gaudencio










picture http://www.flickr.com/photos/antoniogaudencio/


----------



## alexandru.mircea

alexandru.mircea said:


> Does anyone know what's being built here? Just a big hole there now. I looked for a "permis de construire" but surprisingly there aren't any.


Found it. It's a much bigger project than I thought, the bus depot will be erased completely (and moved to Bagneux). In its place there will be a complex consisting of three main buildings, mainly social housing, student residences and some regular housing. 

The official presentation can be downloaded as a pdf file here: http://www.mairie14.paris.fr/mairie14/jsp/site/Portal.jsp?document_id=17303&portlet_id=1895

On this website you can find captures of the pdf file posted as images: http://portedorleans.free.fr/archives.php
And it also has a couple of webcams here: http://portedorleans.free.fr/index.php5


Some of the captures from the pdf:


----------



## skyscraperus

http://www.flickr.com/photos/anto13/


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Tour Air² | Paris La Défense | Project | Arquitectonica & Fort-Brescia | 203m | 50 fl | 2012-2015*























































http://arquitectonica.com/blog/portfolio/office/tour-air²/


----------



## clouchicloucha

_DS WORLD PARIS_
By Vonbingen
































































_DS WORLD PARIS_

_blogautomobile.fr_


----------



## cochise75

Paris-La Défense - Renovation of Blanche Tower, and Résidence Lorraine 

Today, by me :


----------



## cochise75

Paris-La Défense - Renovation of Athéna Tower 

Today, by me :


----------



## clouchicloucha

*New Aéroport de Paris (ADP) Headquarters at Roissy CDG Airport | 2016*

Future Headquarter chosen by ADP employees :bowtie:

http://www.lefigaro.fr/societes/2014/01/14/20005-20140114ARTFIG00225-les-salaries-d-adp-choisissent-leur-futur-siege-a-roissy.php










Esquisses d'un projet:





































http://www.scribd.com/doc/181137322/1A-Plaquette-Esquisse-CONNEC-CITE

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x16qjt4_futur-siege-d-adp_news


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Update of Les Halles Canopy | U/C | 2016 | New garden/Construction of Canopy/Full refurbishment of the transport hub/extension of the Mall/creation of an artistic and music center | 800M€*

By Cochise75






















































Source : http://www.parisleshalles.fr/diaporama


----------



## cochise75

*Russian Orthodox spiritual and cultural center* (7th arrondissement of Paris)

The construction will begin in june 2014.





































Pictures from : http://www.lemoniteur.fr/155-projet...joue-la-sobriete-pour-gagner-le-c-ur-de-paris


----------



## F.Asselineau

by aladin


----------



## KiffKiff

*Majunga today, by Milo92*


----------



## El_Greco

cochise75 said:


> Russian Orthodox spiritual and cultural center (7th arrondissement of Paris) The construction will begin in june 2014. Pictures from : http://www.lemoniteur.fr/155-projets/article/actualite/23497466-le-centre-orthodoxe-russe-joue-la-sobriete-pour-gagner-le-c-ur-de-paris


Previous design was much better.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Indeed, I tend to agree with you.


----------



## cilindr0

El_Greco said:


> Previous design was much better.


I don't remember it, anyone has pics?


----------



## F.Asselineau

Eat on the roofs  Paris by night ^^





































for a good brunch


----------



## cochise75

cilindr0 said:


> I don't remember it, anyone has pics?











http://www.lepoint.fr/immobilier/une-eglise-russe-peu-orthodoxe-22-03-2011-1312673_31.php









http://www.dici.org/actualites/france-construction-dun-centre-culturel-et-religieux-russe-a-paris/









http://www.challenges.fr/monde/2013...-sa-cathedrale-orthodoxe-a-paris-en-2015.html


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Dodged a bullet there with the redesign...


----------



## Cyril

A much much controversial project was unveiled today by soon to be Paris city mayor Anne Hidalgo. The wealthy Avenue Foch would be transformed into a 1.3 km pedestrian area with shops and new housing linking the Champs Elysées with the Bois de Boulogne park. We should bear in mind that Avenue Foch is twice as wide as the Champs Elysées thus allowing this. No building would be demolished.



































Further information in this French/English language PDF: http://www.c-du.com/sites/default/files/Foch.pdf


----------



## El_Greco

That would be cool.


----------



## Indy G

Two little tower in Paris 13 :

First one :





Second one :


----------



## Indy G

Still Paris 13 :


----------



## Indy G

Still paris 13 :


----------



## cochise75

*Lagny-Le Garance* - Bus depot & offices - 20th arrondissement of Paris

Project :


















http://www.icade.fr/references/bureaux/garance-paris-20eme









http://www.mairie20.paris.fr/mairie20/jsp/site/Portal.jsp?page_id=1095


Today, by me :


----------



## Indy G

Another building in Paris 13 :

Outside :



Inside :


----------



## vonbingen

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12058309586/sizes/o/in/photolist-jnxZkq-jnt2Mr-jnn6zQ-jnky7J-jnekej-jnh9ts-jngDi3-jnektN-jna91M-jmKi8d-jmHkGf-jmEZff-jmqtER-jmpqPd-jmhdyh-jmgp2J-jkYfFN-jkWZ7f-jkKKGS-jkFthV-jkFuJx-jkFvw4-jkGUy2-jkFryp-jkKMn5-jkHpcL-jkGSiF-jkCDvC-jkvpyk-jkmLoB-jkkXTT-jkfyzg-jkipHA-jjZfYY-jjRmbq-jjQRBa-jjPKP2-jjR4Zr-jjPmRP-jjPAdt-jjRwKm-jjPqVP-jjMuQB-jjMuVr-jjM2tT-jjHuze-jjHuM8-jjunJC-jgRyNg-jj3AQ9-jj5Zk7/
image from bauer.flickr.la defense.


----------



## Optimiste

Paris la Défense, housing fo students


----------



## Optimiste

Paris la Défense , Alto tower by UBS


----------



## Optimiste

New direct Link between Paris and CDG airport
http://www.metronews.fr/paris/le-gouvernement-relance-la-liaison-paris-aeroport-roissy-charles-de-gaulle/mnau!cBiN0lW8gXQ2/


----------



## vonbingen

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotopat/

can you see the tower majunga ?

and from the sky...from a plane :

http://www.flickr.com/photos/steph3xx/12059413706/sizes/k/in/photolist-jnDDxY-jnxZkq-jnn6zQ-jnky7J-jnekej-jnh9ts-jngDi3-jnektN-jnc5ZG-jna91M-jmKi8d-jmHkGf-jmEZff-jmqtER-jmpqPd-jmhdyh-jmgp2J-jkYfFN-jkWZ7f-jkKKGS-jkFthV-jkFuJx-jkFvw4-jkGUy2-jkFryp-jkKMn5-jkHpcL-jkGSiF-jkCDvC-jkvpyk-jkmLoB-jkkXTT-jkfyzg-jkipHA-jjZfYY-jjRmbq-jjQRBa-jjPKP2-jjR4Zr-jjPmRP-jjPAdt-jjRwKm-jjPqVP-jjMuQB-jjMuVr-jjM2tT-jjHuze-jjHuM8-jjunJC-jgRyNg-jj3AQ9/


----------



## vonbingen

http://www.flickr.com/photos/18markrijs



















__________


http://www.flickr.com/photos/allfortof/12070923463/sizes/k/in/photolist-joED14-joEnuW-joDMAn-joBjK2-jokdF2-jomKae-jnDDxY-jnxZkq-jnn6zQ-jnky7J-jnekej-jnh9ts-jngDi3-jnektN-jnc5ZG-jna91M-jmKi8d-jmHkGf-jmEZff-jmqtER-jmpqPd-jmhdyh-jmgp2J-jkYfFN-jkWZ7f-jkKKGS-jkFthV-jkFuJx-jkFvw4-jkGUy2-jkFryp-jkKMn5-jkHpcL-jkGSiF-jkCDvC-jkvpyk-jkmLoB-jkkXTT-jkfyzg-jkipHA-jjZfYY-jjRmbq-jjQRBa-jjPKP2-jjR4Zr-jjPmRP-jjPAdt-jjRwKm-jjPqVP-jjMuQB/


----------



## Optimiste

a vision for paris porte de la chapelle 18th arrondissement


----------



## Optimiste




----------



## jonathaninATX

Paris is looking nice!!!


----------



## SolsticeBaby

ugly, modern architecture is de-structuring the town


----------



## Sesto Elemento

A Optimiste: Rendering of a 2007 project from Brénac , cancelled since a long time ago.


----------



## Sesto Elemento

SolsticeBaby said:


> ugly, modern architecture is de-structuring the town


La Défense IS a "modern" district. So there is no "de-structuring" anywhere. hno:

Anyway.

A beautiful photo founded by vonbingen:


----------



## Sesto Elemento

A plan of projects of Paris LD, not very updated (Generali is still here, and Rose and Alto aren't), but very interessant:


Projets La Défense

EVERY informations of every projects of the district HERE: http://www.epadesa.fr/la-carte-des-projets/projets/la-defense/

kay:


----------



## SolsticeBaby

Sesto Elemento said:


> La Défense IS a "modern" district. So there is no "de-structuring" anywhere. hno:
> 
> Anyway.


Right, I could be more specific.

La Defense was built as an all-in-one cluster on an old flat surburb with no urban interest. We could say on a blank page. There was nothing to de-structure there. 

I was reacting to the previous project, to point out the "modern" additions to the existing Paris urban framework, which are often blind to their immediate surrounding.


----------



## Sesto Elemento

^^ Are you talking about Lagny Le Garence (20ème arrondissement) or Paris 13ème ?

I don't think that the buildings that were here before had any historical or architectural value.


----------



## clouchicloucha

Optimiste said:


> a vision for paris porte de la chapelle 18th arrondissement


If only ..


----------



## Sesto Elemento

Yes for the 2 towers in background (remember me the UC tower in Shanghai), but the one at the left ....


----------



## Sesto Elemento

*Arena 92 / Paris LD / UC / 2016 / 353 M Euros / 40 000 places / World's Inside largest Screen*

Today, found by Cochise on the futur died blue social network:










The project:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

SolsticeBaby said:


> Right, I could be more specific.
> 
> La Defense was built as an all-in-one cluster on an old flat surburb with no urban interest. We could say on a blank page. There was nothing to de-structure there.
> 
> I was reacting to the previous project, to point out the "modern" additions to the existing Paris urban framework, which are often blind to their immediate surrounding.


Sounds like you are basing your opinions on what you see in this thread, without really knowing the city, where in it the projects are built, what the context is and how the projects fit those contexts. Fact is, the vast majority of what you see here is either peripheral or suburban. For example, when you see an address like "Porte de ..." (like for the project you were reacting at), that translates as "Gate of...", which means that place is at the one of the exits off the city towards a suburb. There is very little to "destructure" there, those are actually places where new buildings can actually help. You can look up in this case the Porte de la Chapelle area in Street View, and come back to tell us your impressions after.

Inner Paris has some of the most draconian rules in terms of destruction, height regime and respecting the existing context. They are so strict that a lot of Parisian users here are fed up with it and call it dismissively a "museum city". This is usually the debate being had in the French section, whenever I happen to go there. It is getting more and more annoying to try and find a middle ground between the valid, reality-based criticism of those who want to be able to see construction and improvement taking place in their city, on one hand, and the comments I see here on a regular basis that dismiss the city as destroying itself, based on nothing but lack of knowledge and understanding of what's actually happening.


----------



## Sesto Elemento

*CDG Express / 1,9 Milliards d'Euros / 2023*



> Si tout se passe bien, les travaux devraient démarrer en 2017 pour une mise en service en 2023. Sur 32 kilomètres de voies SNCF, dont une voie nouvelle de huit kilomètres entre Mitry-Mory et l’aéroport. Complètement indépendantes du RER B, pour ne pas géner les circulations déjà malmenées.
> 
> C'est donc bien la gare de l'Est avec une "virgule" souterraine par la gare du Nord qui a été retenue comme terminus parisien. "La gare du Nord est déjà saturée avec le RER B", justifient les conseillers ministériels, indiquant que "le tracé ne change pas : c'est celui de la déclaration d'utilité publique de 2008".


http://www.mobilicites.com/fr_actualites-cdg-express-repart-pour-un-tour-de-piste_77_3029.html



> Le PDG d'ADP, Augustin de Romanet, a salué "une très grande date pour Charles-de-Gaulle". "Le fait que le ministre ait montré son engagement la rend irréversible", a-t-il ajouté. "Ces nouvelles infrastructures (...) sont nécessaires pour renforcer l'attractivité de l'un des aéroports les plus importants d'Europe et plus largement de la destination France", a-t-on renchéri chez Air France. Même son de cloche du côté du Medef: "une desserte optimisée de Roissy constitue un enjeu majeur pour l'économie francilienne", a souligné l'organisation patronale.
> 
> D'ici à 10 ans, Roissy devrait accueillir 80 millions de passagers, 20 millions de plus qu'aujourd'hui. "A cet horizon, l'autoroute A1 sera complètement saturé ", fait-on valoir chez ADP.


http://www.latribune.fr/entreprises...0811644/derniere-chance-pour-cdg-express.html


----------



## KiffKiff

*Majunga Tower by Maza on PSS*


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Majunga turned out really nicely.

Those low-rises in the foreground need to go or at least be renovated. Their asymmetrical facades are really irritating...


----------



## Sesto Elemento

^^ This is a housing building, so indeed, it would be very difficult to destroy it (or we can maybe do like buildings that were on Hermitage Plaza's place ...), so the fastest way to make something is to renew them, like the others LD housing low-rises.


----------



## Sesto Elemento

*Atypik (that a ugly name...) / Issy / Housing*

Par Vincent1746, le 4 Janvier 2014:



Vincent1746 said:


> Depuis la station de tram les moulineaux


The project:










That a ugly mid-rise...


----------



## Sesto Elemento

*Place de la Bastille / Project unveiled today / Pedestrianization of the place*

Today:










The project:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ Nice! Will they remove the amusement park, then? The space where it is placed (I think) will be dedicated to the water pool.


----------



## Sesto Elemento

Actually I don't know what they will do with. Maybe replace it on the pedestried esplanade or on one side of the water pool.


----------



## Sesto Elemento

*Tramway / T5*

The forecasts of attendance were widely exceeded, 44 000/day against 30 000 expected. Idem for T1, T2, T3, and maybe for the futur T6.

Purchases of news trains are expected, we have just to wait end-2015...

In french:http://www.leparisien.fr/espace-pre...-victime-de-son-succes-17-01-2014-3501691.php

A map of all tramways in Paris:


----------



## milo92

:wave:

Hôtel Crillon


----------



## milo92

:hi:

Les Halles


----------



## milo92

Démolition d'un bâtiment de l'ancienne Samaritaine


----------



## Sesto Elemento

A video found by Codebarre75011:

Presenting ZAC Rive Gauche, near to the bibliothèque Mitterrand. 

http://vimeo.com/66623025


----------



## CB31

Here the urban proposal project of Nathalie Kosciusko-Morizet, Municipal Candidate for Paris. (Candidate from the center and center-right political parties).









© LeJDD

*Blue: Proposal pedestrianization areas.
*Red: Square and areas to be modernized and enlarged.
*Black: Closed metro stations to be modernized and bring to life for leisure uses.
*Pink: General areas to be reconfigured for new projects.
*Purple: Coverture of the highway that separates Paris and its surrounding Metropole, and use for new spaces to build new houses and leisure facilities.
*Yellow: Reorganization of the entries of the city, to be used for public purposes.
*Green: Reorganization of all the old railway abandoned for public purposes and mainly to facilite the displacement of citizens in bike.

:cheers: :colgate: :bow: :drool:


----------



## Sesto Elemento

Milo, 26 Janvier:

*Arena 92 / Paris LD / UC / 2016 / 353 Millions d'euros*



Milo92 said:


>


The project:











*
EDIT: Damn, the pictures aren't accessible anymore.*


----------



## SolsticeBaby

alexandru.mircea said:


> Sounds like you are basing your opinions on what you see in this thread, without really knowing the city,


I actually live in Paris.

Sorry to have an opinion you do not share, but it happens.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

SolsticeBaby said:


> I actually live in Paris.


So do I. But that doesn't automatically add any extra validity to an argument, which has to stand on its own.


----------



## SolsticeBaby

alexandru.mircea said:


> So do I. But that doesn't automatically add any extra validity to an argument, which has to stand on its own.


Funny that in the first place you had to hastily and wrongly state that I didn't know Paris because you dislike my opinion, but you need to point out that you live there too. Unlike you, I have no power and control issue on who is allowed to express something in these pages. And I do not automatically consider that other people not sharing my opinion are less knowledgeable than me.

As I said, it is a personal aesthetic opinion. I am keen on Paris visual unity legacy. I fully agree that areas need improvement, but not only functional. Legacy should be more respected, and international crap avoided.

Now, if you are looking for an argument opponent to give a good fight, I have no time sorry


----------



## Tolbert

Sesto Elemento said:


> *Tramway / T5*
> 
> A map of all tramways in Paris:


Does anyone know why there is german scripture on the map?


----------



## Sesto Elemento

Maybe because Germany isn't very far from Paris ? Maybe thanks to franco-german relationship ?

Why this question ? :nuts:


----------



## Sesto Elemento

The Grand Paris valided by the Conseil Constitutionnel.



> Le Conseil Constitutionnel valide la loi créant le Grand Paris
> 
> Concernant la métropole du Grand Paris, instaurée par la loi au 1er janvier 2016, le Conseil, appliquant sa jurisprudence constante, a estimé que "la loi peut imposer le regroupement de collectivités territoriales dans un but d'intérêt général", cet intérêt général étant en l'espèce satisfait, selon le communiqué des juges du Palais-Royal.
> 
> *Le Grand Paris regroupera 124 communes de "l'aire urbaine" de Paris*, correspondant dans sa quasi-intégralité à celles de Paris et des trois départements dits de la "petite couronne" (Hauts-de-Seine, Seine-Saint-Denis et Val-de-Marne).


http://paris-ile-de-france.france3....lide-la-loi-creant-le-grand-paris-401407.html

The Grand Paris, it's 6,7 millions inhabitants, 762 km².

Historic moment for Paris: 1st official enlargement of the "city" since a long time ago. Before, we have only the metropolitan area (thing not official) to compare with others cities or Paris Intra Muros (official but not very comparable because very small), now we have something comparable and official !


----------



## Cyril

It is still small... the urban area (agglomération) is much larger, about 2700 km2. This "Grand Paris" is just a part of it. Well it is larger than tiny Paris city though. For instance the Greater London is 2.5 times as large as this Grand Paris. Population-wise the GL has 2 million people more too.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

SolsticeBaby said:


> Funny that in the first place you had to hastily and wrongly state that I didn't know Paris because you dislike my opinion, but you need to point out that you live there too. Unlike you, I have no power and control issue on who is allowed to express something in these pages. And I do not automatically consider that other people not sharing my opinion are less knowledgeable than me.
> 
> As I said, it is a personal aesthetic opinion. I am keen on Paris visual unity legacy. I fully agree that areas need improvement, but not only functional. Legacy should be more respected, and international crap avoided.
> 
> Now, if you are looking for an argument opponent to give a good fight, I have no time sorry


What I said remains perfectly valid, as living in a place doesn't automatically mean you also know it, less so understand it. Your comment about the Porte de la Chapelle area beautifully illustrates this.

I don't disagree with your principles as such, in fact I very much agree with them, it's just that your criticism of Paris based on those positions is very questionable as it is quite incongruous with reality.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Tolbert said:


> Does anyone know why there is german scripture on the map?


If you look at the license on it you'll see it's in German, which suggests it was made by the German guy mentioned in it. Which will be confirmed by running "entwurf und gestaltung" through google translate, as it means "conceived and designed".


----------



## Sesto Elemento

Some great photos of Arena 92 on Facebook, today:




























Others: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.647952485251028.1073741832.455292981183647&type=1


----------



## dougdoug

A residential building in the Ourcq street 19th district, Paris


----------



## Sesto Elemento

> La Fondation Louis Vuitton déploie ses ailes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bernard Arnault en rêvait, Frank Gehry l’a fait ! Pour rassembler toutes ses collections d’art contemporain, le musée verra le jour en septembre 2014. Visite de chantier, en avant-première.*
> 
> « Dès mon arrivée dans le groupe, en 1991, Bernard Arnault me fit clairement part de sa volonté de lancer une fondation pour l’art et la culture qui marquerait Paris d’un geste architectural fort, en faveur du plus grand public, les jeunes en particulier », explique Jean-Paul Claverie, conseiller du président du groupe LVMH. Conscient de l’impact mondial de la culture française sur le succès de ses maisons, l’idée de bâtir un musée pour soutenir la création artistique et enrichir le patrimoine tricolore va ainsi mettre plus de vingt ans à se réaliser, allant de pair avec la mise en oeuvre par LVMH d’un mécénat ambitieux.
> 
> En outre, il y a longtemps que le patron du groupe de luxe témoigne de sa passion pour l’architecture partout sur la planète : à Tokyo, notamment, l’immeuble Dior a été dessiné par l’architecte japonaise Kazuyo Sejima ; à New York, le Français Christian de Portzamparc a conçu la LVMH Tower, siège du groupe en Amérique. Juste retour des choses, pour la Fondation Louis Vuitton, le nom de l’Américano- Canadien Frank Gehry s’est imposé. Pourquoi ? « En 2002, j’ai été bouleversé en découvrant le musée Guggenheim de Bilbao, la structure innovante du bâtiment, les assemblages singuliers de pierre et de verre », explique Bernard Arnault. Restait à trouver le lieu.
> 
> Quelques années plus tôt, malgré la contrainte sensible du site, une étude est entreprise à la demande de Jean-Paul Claverie concernant la faisabilité du musée au Jardin d’acclimatation, un parc historique dédié aux enfants, situé dans la partie nord du bois de Boulogne, dont la concession, octroyée par la Ville de Paris, est détenue par le groupe LVMH. Bilan ? Le PLU (plan local d’urbanisme) autorisait à détruire pour reconstruire au mètre carré près. Il s’agissait de surfaces laissées par des bâtiments disparates ou vétustes construits au fl des années depuis Napoléon III. Mais tous regroupés, ces espaces ne permettaient pas la réalisation d’un bâtiment audacieux et utile. En 2002, le Bowling de Paris, situé dans la partie sud du parc, est à vendre. La société américaine propriétaire souhaite s’en défaire. Le bâtiment présente pour le public des risques qui inquiètent la Ville de Paris : amiante, sécurité incendie défaillante, etc.
> 
> Le groupe le rachète, disposant ainsi de plus de 4 000 mètres carrés supplémentaires. Tout est alors allé très vite : Bernard Arnault invite Frank Gehry en France pour visiter le Jardin d’acclimatation. Francophile et cultivé, l’architecte, qui s’est formé à Paris pendant deux ans dans les années 1960, est bouleversé. Il cite Proust, à la grande surprise de ses interlocuteurs. Le soir même, dans l’avion qui le ramène à Los Angeles, il noircit un carnet entier de croquis où se profile, déjà, la silhouette singulière du bâtiment tel qu’il sera onze ans plus tard. Qui est Frank O. Gehry ? En 2005, « Vanity Fair » a demandé à 90 grands architectes internationaux, des enseignants et des critiques, de citer les cinq édifices récents les plus marquants au monde. Le musée Guggenheim de Bilbao est largement arrivé en tête.


http://www.parismatch.com/Culture/Art/La-Fondation-Louis-Vuitton-deploie-ses-ailes-544735


----------



## SolsticeBaby

alexandru.mircea said:


> What I said remains perfectly valid, as living in a place doesn't automatically mean you also know it, less so understand it. Your comment about the Porte de la Chapelle area beautifully illustrates this.
> 
> I don't disagree with your principles as such, in fact I very much agree with them, it's just that your criticism of Paris based on those positions is very questionable as it is quite incongruous with reality.


You just did not really understand my comment about the project Porte de la Chapelle at all. Fyi, I did not need the google street view, and I even know what is a "Porte" in Paris, and I even know the Paris Nord Est project


----------



## alexandru.mircea

SolsticeBaby said:


> You just did not really understand my comment about the project Porte de la Chapelle at all. Fyi, I did not need the google street view, and I even know what is a "Porte" in Paris, and I even know the Paris Nord Est project


Weren't you insisting that you don't have time to debate? 

Now you're doing yourself what you were accusing me of doing. I don't agree with you, so then it means I hadn't understood. :lol: You said: "ugly, modern architecture is de-structuring the town". That's very well expressed and straightforward to understand; not only that but you also came back several times to explain what you meant. So yeah I understood thank you very much, it's just that I strongly disagree. 

Also, looking back I noticed something really strange, what the hell was all that about me having "power and control issue on who is allowed to express something in these pages"? Do you think I'm a moderator, or maybe that I have come to master the Force? :lol:


----------



## Bren

Expected new subway, RER and tramway.


----------



## Sesto Elemento

:uh: All theses public transportations projects ...:nuts: Very impressive ! The Grand Paris is on the way !


----------



## Cyril

The red line (M15) is 75 km long!


----------



## clouchicloucha

Anddd The Charles de Gaulles express, back from hell, is missing on this map :angel:


----------



## Sesto Elemento

Cyril said:


> The red line (M15) is 75 km long!


3 times more than the M13, the current longer line...


----------



## SolsticeBaby

alexandru.mircea said:


> Weren't you insisting that you don't have time to debate?
> 
> Now you're doing yourself what you were accusing me of doing. I don't agree with you, so then it means I hadn't understood. :lol: You said: "ugly, modern architecture is de-structuring the town". That's very well expressed and straightforward to understand; not only that but you also came back several times to explain what you meant. So yeah I understood thank you very much, it's just that I strongly disagree.
> 
> Also, looking back I noticed something really strange, what the hell was all that about me having "power and control issue on who is allowed to express something in these pages"? Do you think I'm a moderator, or maybe that I have come to master the Force? :lol:


Again, you are out of the box. I am perfectly ok you disagree with me as I already said it from the beginning (just read). I'm not debating on our initial opinions but clearing the fact that I know Paris as well as you do (for what it means). As you had to affirm twice that I should be ignorant of my home town because of my opinion, I prefer to think you did not really understood it. It is a more gentle option for you (as subtle as the power and control issue, but I'm sure you'll get it at the end). And I leave the last word to you, I feel it is also important for you


----------



## alexandru.mircea

I've lost you completely really, I don't have a last word because at this point I confess I don't understand (indeed) anymore what are you trying to get at. Probably for the best of the thread, as we can stop it now.


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Paris La Défense | Majunga Tower | 194m | U/C*
Update by Kiffkiff, what an amazing cladd kay:

*By Maza on PSS*


----------



## skyscraperus

Amazing structure


----------



## Sesto Elemento

Brisavoine on SSP:



New Brisavoine said:


> Excellent aviation news for Paris. According to the airport figures I've checked, it looks like the Paris metro area has risen to 4th place in the world in terms of air passenger traffic in 2013!!
> 
> In 2013, the three commercial airports of Paris (CDG, Orly, and Beauvais) had a total traffic of 94,517,000 passengers. This is up +1.95% compared to 2012.
> 
> In 2012, Paris was the 5th busiest air hub in the world just behind Atlanta, and with Beijing hot on its heels.
> 
> In 2013, air passenger growth in Beijing decreased considerably (only +2.2% for Beijing's main international airport). We don't have the results of the much smaller Beijing Nanyuan airport yet, but both airports should have had less than 90 million passengers combined in 2013.
> 
> As for Atlanta, we don't have the December traffic figures yet, but the 11 first months of 2013 have shown passenger traffic declining by 1.7% at Atlanta Airport. In order for Atlanta to have more passengers than the 94,517,000 of Paris, Atlanta needs to have had an exceptionally good month of December. In December 2012, Atlanta had 7,453,000 passengers. If Atlanta managed to keep the same number of passengers in December 2013 (which would run counter to the general declining trend of Atlanta in 2013), then Atlanta would have had 94,028,000 passengers in 2013, which is less than Paris. In order to beat Paris, Atlanta would need to have had a passenger increase of +6.6% in December 2013 compared to December 2012. In November 2013, passenger traffic at Atlanta Airport was down -5.2% compared to November 2013.
> 
> So in all likelihood, Paris passed Atlanta in 2013 and is now the 4th busiest air hub in the world behind London, New York, and Tokyo. :cheers:


----------



## milo92

:wave:

Majunga...


----------



## anastylose

*pantheon*

Renovation of pantheon's dome; it looks already good that way


----------



## cochise75

*Conservatoire du 12e (Music and dance school) - 12th arrondissement of Paris*

Today, by me :


----------



## cochise75

*La Samaritaine (department store) - Renovation - **1st arrondissement of Paris

*Project :









DR









Jean-Marc Palisse









Agence Sanaa

Source : http://www.cotemaison.fr/chaine-d/c...e-pais-decouvrez-le-nouveau-projet_18036.html

Yesterday, by me :


----------



## El_Greco

Nice, that restored ironwork going to look great.


----------



## cochise75

^^

78245844


----------



## vonbingen

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12285285706/in/photolist-jHBiqN-jJoJfC-jJjd9x-jJnj4d-jJi8TR-jJjHyd-jJdYC4-jJdXZv-jJgQcw-jJdDR4-jJdRVs-jJ4JVG-jJ5sG9-jJ5sNw-jJ5sHb-jJ2z1B-jHSpoP-jHTe5Z-jHTqhj-jHR8oz-jHSdv4-jHPSZW-jHMGQH-jHPT67-jHMGVH-jHPTfL-jHPTzy-jHPTu3-jHNuoV-jHMH98-jHPT2E-jHNuuB-jHMGPk-eQQWzg-jHBRBD-jHDZQb-jHB9kT-jHBMBV-jHATBq-jHAk9Y-jHssYS-jHnfEy-jHnhTG-jHnh3d-jGYEFs-jGVTsz-jGWFhi-jGY1LN-jGYEb9-jGYJoY-jGYHPw









:nuts: F A B U L O U S :nuts:


----------



## Axelferis

gorgeous! :cheers:


----------



## skyscraperus

Amazing photo


----------



## Optimiste

New orthodox church in Paris


----------



## Optimiste

A new cluster is gonna born in great Paris (Issy les moulineaux)


----------



## erbse

^ Is that some recycled Zlota 44 design by Libeskind to the left? :?


----------



## cardiff

If Zlotta is female the Paris proposal is its more intimidating older brother, looks good though. Love the skyline picture, it encapsulates all that's great about European skylines and specifically Paris'.


----------



## clouchicloucha

Yes it looks like lol 
This is the Issy Zac, which combine construction of a new mixed district with housing/shops/activities/offices with both new buildings & 3 skyscrapers.


----------



## dougdoug

today at La défense


----------



## dougdoug

today at la Défense


----------



## dougdoug

today at la Défense


----------



## Sesto Elemento

Tour D2: ça part pour la coiffe ! :banana: Thanks a lot for theses pictures.


----------



## clouchicloucha

Incredible Majunga cladding.. With this light it looks like being white! kay:
Many thanks for the pics !


----------



## vonbingen

flickr.22830412407883433d517115e43o1.jpg


----------



## hseugut

Breathtaking and unique PARIS. Merci bibi phoque.


----------



## Indy G

From vincent1746 :


----------



## KiffKiff

Majunga by *Vincent1746
*


vincent1746 said:


>


By *Indy G*


----------



## KiffKiff

Les Halles



cochise75 said:


> Quelques récentes photos de Franck Badaire, postées sur le site du projet :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : http://www.parisleshalles.fr/diaporama


----------



## Sesto Elemento

Tour D2 is really, really astonishing. Very simillar to the project in pictures.
The cladd is just...:drool:


----------



## dougdoug




----------



## cardiff

Loving D2, my only criticism is that it should have a more prominent position to admire it and maybe a bit more height to stand out in the skyline more


----------



## 676882

Truly amazing! But I don't like, how they form metro exit. To asymmetric(( Rightt on the path


----------



## moustache

Amazing !!!


----------



## Jex7844

I'm loving the new metro exit!!!


----------



## 676882

Y aura-t-il un petit jardin?


----------



## vonbingen

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12499065523/in/photolist-k3uYHH-k3sZpC-k3t1S7-k3raaT-k3adac-k3c4Cj-k3admp-k38N52-k31Dvx-k2U2Zo-k2HPhF-k2CgSr-k2zN2D-k2z8yP-k2xEAb-k2wq7d-k2s6xs-k2pxvM-k2gvPM-k29cj2-k28HZ4-k2939P-k28XRR-k2945M-k28z2n-k2aFhA-k27AU3-k25fT6-k25BYc-k24wDM-k26Z5Y-k26HH5-k25dHc-k24iQu-k21Spz-k21Ro6-k24igU-k22x5D-k22y5K-k21T9a-k22yQx-k1FecX-k1Fj6H-k1D7QT-k1zhZ7-k1erq6-k1gSG3-k1euMX-k14ekn-jZLqVR-jZhU9z


----------



## ThatOneGuy

What a photo!


----------



## KiffKiff

*Philharmonie de Paris* by *Cochise75*



cochise75 said:


> [2-2]


----------



## cochise75

*Lagny-Le Garance* - Bus depot & offices - 20th arrondissement of Paris

Project :


















http://www.icade.fr/references/bureaux/garance-paris-20eme









http://www.mairie20.paris.fr/mairie20/jsp/site/Portal.jsp?page_id=1095


Today, by me :


----------



## KiffKiff

Today by *Pieton/Steph35*









By Pieton









By Pieton


----------



## erbse

@Lagny-Le Garance project: Did they demolish any historical block for this development? :dunno:


----------



## ImmerHeiterer

The Fondation Louis Vuitton is gorgeous :drool:


----------



## KiffKiff

*D2*



MrAzrakino said:


> This afternoon, still one arch to be set up :


----------



## Avemano

KiffKiff said:


> Great pics of La Defense, thanks Skycraperus :cheers: Daniel Guimberteau's photo is amazing
> 
> *Fondation Louis Vuitton :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157640094376686/with/12386106615/


Another trésor for Paris :cheers:

When we think that even against it, there were recourses ...


----------



## vonbingen

canopee halles








PICTURE FROM ME : VONBINGEN . taken 10 february 2014.


----------



## vonbingen

domhorus.flickr


----------



## FMIII

Sorry to say that, but the architect of Tour First really fucked up with the top. Why did he choose to put holes in it? When you are very close to it, it's ok. But seen from afar it's like if some panels were missing... :bash:


----------



## Clery

FMIII said:


> Sorry to say that, but the architect of Tour First really fucked up with the top. Why did he choose to put holes in it? When you are very close to it, it's ok. But seen from afar it's like if some panels were missing... :bash:


To reduce wind exposure. Without the holes the whole top would have risked to collapse in case of a strong storm.

I don't know if it's because I see the tower everyday, but I actually got used to it.


----------



## FMIII

Clery said:


> To reduce wind exposure. Without the holes the whole top would have risked to collapse in case of a strong storm.
> 
> I don't know if it's because I see the tower everyday, but I actually got used to it.



Thanks for the answer. I thought of that explanation and yes, wind must be an issue with a thin top like that. Again when you are close, it's not bad at all, but from far away it looks very weird and cheap.
Instead of those misplaced triangles, I would have preferred "holes" made of vertical or horizontal rectilinear strips or, if he really wanted to do it with "triangles", he should have put them in a coherent pattern and make them the same size.
I have always been disappointed by this tower just because of that. If it were a small tower, I wouldn't mind that much, but it's the flagship of La Defense so it's a bit sad. Sometimes I miss the time when all buildings were boxy but class and elegant, especially when seen from Neuilly. hno:


----------



## KiffKiff

*Majunga by MrAzrakino*



MrAzrakino said:


> Majunga et Ariane ; plutôt imposante la tour.


----------



## vonbingen

all pictures from : http://www.flickr.com/photos/*patrice-koch*









philharmonie de paris









quai de la marne









152 rue de crimée









quai de l'oise









147 boulevard de la villette









rez de chaussée rénové bazar de l'hotel de ville









canopee des halles









83 rue richelieu credit lyonnais









grands boulevards ex-virgin









chantier la samaritaine









jardin nelson mandela les halles.


----------



## vonbingen

*batignolles district *

every pictures from :flickr_mirak_77.

every pictures from batignolles district here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157641353073825/with/12697399133/


----------



## vonbingen

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12956650503/sizes/k/in/photolist-kJWdMV-kJYfu8-kJYfED-kJZ47N-kJVQxg-kJURLP-kJUB42-kJRMSH-kJS9qZ-kJRxyx-kJTv3Y-kJRQ1c-gSzkGq-kJTNgL-kJSYZc-kJTcJi-kJTuUF-kJHA1T-kJLqbr-kJMmo4-kJKVgJ-kJHYdR-kJHnsg-kJGKgZ-kJFoT8-kJGeeX-kJGst2-kJFxBP-kJGpJc-kJKt3T-kJLoQG-kJGM6S-kJEipe-kJJt84-kJKtGh-kJKf8y-kJHjrN-kJLRwg-kJNxWJ-kJKu5v-kJHvkc-kJKKuD-kJGzqr-kJKeaT-kJHN3a-kH2wst-kJA8sP-kJbtyX-kJ5DCC-kJ3CwK-kJ5RLA/


----------



## KiffKiff

*Canopée - Les Halles*



cochise75 said:


> Pictures by *Franck Badaire* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : http://www.parisleshalles.fr/diaporama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : https://www.facebook.com/forum.des.halles


----------



## LouisLazare

Grand Paris has now its own Facebook page > https://www.facebook.com/pages/Le-Grand-Paris/572675996154636


----------



## vonbingen

fantastic the canopy and the new garden Nelson Mandela is better than i expected because i knew only the west side in front of the church.the right side of this garden seems to be much more various and interesting.


----------



## arno-13

Beautifull ! Look like it has always been there

Seen from the historical perspective, Majunga balance the skyline and manage to create two clusters; both uniques and now both beautifull :cheers: 
Because the one on the left of the arch was pretty uncharismatic imo. Today it look like something mixed between north-américan style (boxy of different ages) and east european style.







[/QUOTE]


----------



## vonbingen

_LA DEFENSE. PARIS_










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12979059503/in/photolist-kLV5cZ-kLUDVK-kLUE3P-kLEYMa-kLBUCc-kLvSRt-kLtH1n-kLfzrv-kL7hSc-kKZAjc-kKZAtk-kL1m68-kL2KiQ-kL1mSi-kL1kyB-kKZyQk-kKZzop-kKGasw-kKvVdP-kKpjLK-kKes2s-kGaN23-kJWdMV-kJYfED-gSzkGq-kJHN3a-kH2wst-kJA8sP-kJ5DCC-kJ5RLA-kJ3CwK-kGPcgr-dodLtC-e7h5MY-kHueuB-kHbpXr-kHccrk-kHbFwm-kHa6tH-kH7k8H-kH2CkQ-kH3t1L-kFMzeV-kGGpFu-kAw2qy-kGcp1D-kH3pLQ-kFiy1Y-kFbqfb-kFcnhr-kFe4Jf


----------



## KiffKiff

*Mélia Hotel + D2 tower by MrAzrakino*



MrAzrakino said:


> Melia + Suez .... enfin Suez + Melia et D2 en fond
> Prise en fin d'aprem


*Mélia Hotel + D2 tower by Mr Indy G*



Indy G said:


>


*Athena tower + Majunga tower by Indy G*



Indy G said:


>


----------



## ImmerHeiterer

Majunga's location is perfect. It fits really well with the surroundings and it completes the skyline. We're less having this emptiness feeling when looking at LD from the sides.


----------



## cochise75

*New district Charolais-Rotonde - 12th arrondissement of Paris*

Yesterday, by me :

Trio Daumesnil (offices) :































































Music and dance school :


----------



## cochise75

*Paris Rive Gauche - New district - **13th arrondissement of Paris*

Yesterday, by me :


----------



## cochise75

*Paris Rive Gauche - New district - **13th arrondissement of Paris*

* Residential building*
The project :








Source : http://www.archdaily.com/279519/the-massena-competition-entry-harmonic-masson-architects-and-comte-vollenweider-architects/

Official website : http://www.hamonic-masson.com/2010_-Ensemble-immobilier-Zac

Yesterday, by me :



























* M6B2 Tower of Biodiversity (residential building) :*
The project :








Source : http://84.38.224.208/en/project/m6b2-tower-biodiversity-0

Official website : http://www.edouardfrancois.com/en/a...56/m6b2-tour-de-la-biodiversite/#.UxusT4VX6nc

Yesterday, by me :


----------



## cochise75

*Austerlitz railway station - Refurbishment - **13th arrondissement of Paris*

The project : 

















Source : http://projets-architecte-urbanisme.fr/renovation-gare-austerlitz-jean-nouvel-duthilleul/

Yesterday, by me :


----------



## skyscraperus

*March 4, 2014*










Original (8640 x 1660)

By Olivier Monbaillu


----------



## KiffKiff

^^ Awesome ! And Louis Vuitton Fondation is so beautiful :cheers:


----------



## hseugut

*Paris still the most visited city in the world in 2013*



> Paris est restée la première destination touristique mondiale en 2013 avec 32,3 millions d'arrivées de touristes dans les hôtels de la capitale, a indiqué lundi 10 mars le Comité régional du tourisme Paris Ile-de-France.


http://www.challenges.fr/economie/20140311.CHA1360/paris-reste-la-1ere-destination-touristique-mondiale.html


----------



## cochise75

*Lagny-Le Garance* - Bus depot & offices - 20th arrondissement of Paris

Project :


















http://www.icade.fr/references/bureaux/garance-paris-20eme









http://www.mairie20.paris.fr/mairie20/jsp/site/Portal.jsp?page_id=1095


Yesterday, by me :


----------



## Sesto Elemento

A video on the Grand Paris, at the moment only in french. I think I will subtitle it latter.

Sorry for the bad quality, it's my first video, and I'm not very comfortable when recorded, so please be indulgent.


----------



## cochise75

Paris-La Défense - Renovation of "Résidence Lorraine" - Today, by me :





































The inner courtyard :


----------



## cochise75

Paris-La Défense - Renovation of "Résidence Ancre" - Today, by me :










Paris-La Défense - Renovation of Diderot Park (october 2014 - april 2016)


----------



## cochise75

Paris-La Défense, renovation of Athéna tower - Today, by me :


----------



## cochise75

Paris-La Défense, renovation of Blanche tower - Today, by me :


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Tour Europe is an underrated gem. It looks so good in the first and fourth photos!^^


----------



## cochise75

Paris-Boulogne, CityLights (renovation - 100 m) 

Today, by me :

[1-3]


----------



## cochise75

[2-3]


----------



## cochise75

[3-3]


----------



## Greg95100

Good job Cochise.


----------



## Jex7844

Such a great contributor indeed... many thanks Cochise, you rock!


----------



## skyscraperus

By Francois el Bacha


----------



## clouchicloucha

"Spiderman" climbing "First" tower at La Défense
By Cochise75









































































Source (et d'autres photos) : https://www.facebook.com/frenchspiderman


----------



## Hed_Kandi

clouchicloucha said:


> "Spiderman" climbing "First" tower at La Défense
> By Cochise75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source (et d'autres photos) : https://www.facebook.com/frenchspiderman




^^

Crazy! I wonder if he's ever died?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Nice pants...


----------



## KiffKiff

He climbs with cowboy boots.


----------



## Avemano

*Paris, La Défense*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ocoeu...nz-mc5PiY-mbFZ6a-mbGJik-maYYTi-maYYHZ-maZHQZ/


----------



## Avemano

cochise75 said:


> Paris-La Défense, renovation of Blanche tower - Today, by me :


From près like this, it is not soooo bad finalement ...


----------



## Cyril

Hermitage Vice President Gilles Soulie was interviewed in today's edition of French financial newspaper "Les Echos". Here is what he said:

"The building/planning permit is not yet purged of all its actions but they are being processed. If they are treated by the end of the year we hope to begin demolition of existing buildings in November 2014 and put the tower under construction in spring 2015, which would imply a delivery in 2019."

Source: http://www.lesechos.fr/entreprises-...za-interesse-surtout-les-etrangers-658905.php


----------



## tesseract

Hed_Kandi said:


> ^^
> 
> Crazy! I wonder if he's ever died?


According to the photos, it seems more than obvious that he has never died yet.


----------



## ImmerHeiterer

Gotta love that chap :lol:


----------



## Avemano

*Grand Palais : rendus*

Rénovation of the Grand Palais, built for Exposition Universelle de Paris in 1900, is scheduled from 2018 to 2024.




























Roofs will be opened to public, with fantastic views over the most beautiful city in the world (imo).









Complete dossier on batiactu : http://www.batiactu.com/edito/le-grand-palais-se-transforme--37632.php


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

Just in time for the 2024 Olympics...hopefully.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Avemano said:


> Rénovation of the Grand Palais, built for Exposition Universelle de Paris in 1900, is scheduled from 2018 to 2024.
> 
> 
> Complete dossier on batiactu : http://www.batiactu.com/edito/le-grand-palais-se-transforme--37632.php


Not happy at all with that, 6 years without my favourite venue?  No Monumenta, no art fairs, no fencing or skating etc...


----------



## Int'l

I agree that 6 years seem too long for this renovation.


----------



## kony

no one said that they will close for 6 years...there is probably a way to conduct works and still keep the expositions running on certain dates.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Yeah, when a detailed schedule of the closures for each section of the complex will be available then we'll have a better image. Hopefully it doesn't close completely from the first day to the last.


----------



## Sesto Elemento

edit.


----------



## Cyril

^^ Already posted yesterday.


----------



## Sesto Elemento

Ah merde, désolé.


----------



## skyscraperus

By Aladin Djebara


----------



## Avemano

^^ Rendez-vous in 2019 to see Hermitage Plaza running La Défense :banana:



> Première de son genre en France, la tour mixte de l’Hermitage Plaza, abritant à la fois des bureaux, des logements, un hôtel et des commerces avance... à pas comptés. « Le permis de construire n’est pas encore purgé de tous ses recours, mais ils sont en cours de traitement, indique le vice-président d’Hermitage, Gilles Soulié. S’ils sont traités d’ici la fin de l’année, nous espérons de commencer la *démolition des bâtiments existants en novembre 2014 et mettre la tour en chantier au printemps 2015 , ce qui impliquerait une livraison début 2019*».


http://www.lesechos.fr/entreprises-...za-interesse-surtout-les-etrangers-658837.php vie Cyril.

Can't wait :banana:


----------



## Sesto Elemento

:rofl: Déjà mis, post 6266 (j'ai fait la même erreur).


----------



## skyscraperus

Birmingham said:


> https://financesonline.com/10-wealthiest-cities-in-the-world-its-not-new-york-or-london-at-the-top/
> 
> Varying opinions it seems. Eurostat V Every other source. :nuts:


USA source about everything are like the source about iraq's weapons of mass destruction, anglo-saxon propaganda :lol:


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Avemano said:


> Projet :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : http://www.frener-reifer.com/projekte/fondation-jerome-seydouxpathe/



What is that? Tumor?


----------



## Stravinsky

Hed_Kandi said:


> What is that? Tumor?


It's slightly pornographic to me... I like it, dunno why.


----------



## Minato ku

Birmingham said:


> Minato ku said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know from where come these numbers.
> 
> This is the GDP of Paris and London in 2011 at US dollars market exchange rate *according the official numbers from Eurostat*.
> 
> Inner London West (City of London + Camden + Hammersmith and Fulham + Kensington and Chelsea + Wandsworth + Westminster) : 109 km² / $248bn
> Ville de Paris : 105 km² / $267bn
> 
> Inner London : 319 km² / $385bn
> Paris + Hauts-de-Seine : 281 km² / $461bn
> 
> Greater London : 1,572 km² / $550bn
> Paris + petite couronne : 762 km² / $608bn
> 
> Greater London and 6 surrounding Counties : 15,110 km² / $838bn / $54,973 per inhabitants
> Île-de-France : 12,012 km² / $847bn / $71,307 dollars per inhabitants
> 
> 
> 
> https://financesonline.com/10-wealthiest-cities-in-the-world-its-not-new-york-or-london-at-the-top/
> 
> Varying opinions it seems. Eurostat V Every other source. :nuts:
Click to expand...

Eurostat is the statistical office of the European Union. It is the only official organization in charge of calculating the regional GDPs of Europe. All other figures from private sources (consulting companies, etc) are only guesstimates. The only official figures come from Eurostat.
http://epp.eurostat.ec.europa.eu/portal/page/portal/eurostat/home


----------



## Stravinsky

skyscraperus said:


> USA source about everything are like the source about iraq's weapons of mass destruction, anglo-saxon propaganda :lol:


Yeah, and besides that I would tend to put more credibility in an official source like Eurostat rather than in some random American website.


----------



## moustache

Amazing !

Intelligent, modern ... 



Avemano said:


> Opening of the Peninsula Palace after a 6 year-restoration of the building.
> It is the first hotel of the group in Europe after Hong Kong, Tokyo, Manille, Pékin, New York, Chicago and Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : http://paris.peninsula.com/en/default
> 
> 
> More infos on parisian palaces :
> 
> New since 2010
> - Shangri-La Hôtel (2010)
> - Mandarin Oriental (2012)
> - Peninsula (2014)
> 
> Restoration
> - Lutetia will close for 3 years from april 2014 for a big restoration.
> - Plaza Athénée is closed until this summer for a restoration.
> - Le Ritz Vendôme has closed in august 2012 for a 3 year-restoration.
> - Le Crillon has closed in march 2013 for a 3-year-restoration.
> 
> Coming soon
> - Cheval Blanc, at La Samaritaine dunno: when)


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ In what way is it modern?


----------



## Avemano

Minato ku said:


> I don't know from where come these numbers.
> 
> This is the GDP of Paris and London in 2011 at US dollars market exchange rate *according the official numbers from Eurostat*.
> 
> Inner London West (City of London + Camden + Hammersmith and Fulham + Kensington and Chelsea + Wandsworth + Westminster) : 109 km² / $248bn
> Ville de Paris : 105 km² / $267bn
> 
> Inner London : 319 km² / $385bn
> Paris + Hauts-de-Seine : 281 km² / $461bn
> 
> Greater London : 1,572 km² / $550bn
> Paris + petite couronne : 762 km² / $608bn
> 
> Greater London and 6 surrounding Counties : 15,110 km² / $838bn / $54,973 per inhabitants
> Île-de-France : 12,012 km² / $847bn / $71,307 dollars per inhabitants


Thanks for the real official numbers of the first economic power in Europe.
Brisavoine (RIP) said that Île-de-France alone is a bigger economy than the Netherlands


----------



## Avemano

Hed_Kandi said:


> What is that? Tumor?


Paris has something with tumors


----------



## KiffKiff

*Hotel Melia by Minato Ku - March 27th*










*Athena Tower by Minato Ku - March 27th*


----------



## LondonFox

Avemano said:


> Thanks for the real official numbers of the first economic power in Europe.
> Brisavoine (RIP) said that Île-de-France alone is a bigger economy than the Netherlands



Brisavoine said a lot of things... Most of it was rubbish.


----------



## Stravinsky

LondonFox said:


> Brisavoine said a lot of things... Most of it was rubbish.


Mind your language or I'm going to report you for your meaningless words.


----------



## Baboulinet

Please don't feed him.


----------



## Stravinsky

Baboulinet said:


> Please don't feed him.


I'm just allergic to arrogance.


----------



## Pew

Avemano said:


> Thanks for the real official numbers of the first economic power in Europe.
> Brisavoine (RIP) said that Île-de-France alone is a bigger economy than the Netherlands


We can say lots of things then. New York City GDP = Tokyo GDP = whole UK GDP = whole France GDP. But it is a funny game indeed


----------



## Avemano

*Projet pour remplacer l'Hôtel Pullman - Porte de Sèvres*










Source : http://www.bouygues-immobilier-corporate.com/


----------



## KiffKiff

*Arena 92 Stadium by Vincent1746 - March 27th*


----------



## hseugut

Pew said:


> We can say lots of things then. New York City GDP = Tokyo GDP = whole UK GDP = whole France GDP. But it is a funny game indeed


ah ah ah ah ah ah Troll # 2


----------



## Avemano

*Arena 92 - La Défense*

Projet : 



>


Par milo92 : 



milo92 said:


> :hi:
> 
> Aujourd'hui sous un autre angle que celle de Vincent :


----------



## CB31

Avemano said:


> Source : http://www.bouygues-immobilier-corporate.com/


That's an incredible news!

We'll change this horrible tower for that nice project :cheers: :banana:


----------



## bbcwallander

kony said:


> who decide that everybody knows...and who go and check who knows and who doesn't know.
> 
> i didn't know.
> 
> and why on earth someone would organize such a plot on this forum
> 
> you might be a lil bit paranoid mate no ?
> 
> @ Avemano , you don't like Majunga on that pix ??



There are many of us on SSC that have noted this for a while and it has been a bit of running joke to be honest.

No paranoia, it is clear for everyone see. Paris has only 2000 more posts than New York, yet double the views..... I don't think so! Who are you kidding?

You ask why this has been done? Simple.. To ensure Paris view count is always higher than London, sad I know, but it is true.


----------



## kony

bbcwallander said:


> You ask why this has been done? Simple.. To ensure Paris view count is always higher than London, sad I know, but it is true.


OMG man get a life...isn't there something more important in your private life that to check on a forum on internet that Paris has more views than London

that has to be the sillyest comment i read in ages


----------



## bbcwallander

kony said:


> OMG man get a life...isn't there something more important in your private life that to check on a forum on internet that Paris has more views than London
> 
> that has to be the sillyest comment i read in ages


Hey, it wasn't me celebrating 2,000,000 views!

I agree it is silly.... I didnt fix the view count though, don't blame me!

I'm just pointing out something that many of us have noted for a while now.

PS my private life is fine thanks, no need to get personal!


----------



## Avemano

kony said:


> @ Avemano , you don't like Majunga on that pix ??


Indeed, i don't like it ... J'ADORE !!! :drool:
She is so classy with her balconies, the new hanging gardens of Babylon, for sure :drool:

The diversity of form hold by Majunga, D2 and Carpe Diem brings a lot to La Défense, without making it too bigaré. 
Discretion, elegance, no show off, improve your business district à la française :cheers:

Europe is too lucky with Paris, Francfort, Milan and Varsovie, we have good taste. :hug:


----------



## Stravinsky

kony said:


> OMG man get a life...isn't there something more important in your private life that to check on a forum on internet that Paris has more views than London
> 
> that has to be the sillyest comment i read in ages


It's called inferiority complex.


----------



## bbcwallander

Stravinsky said:


> It's called inferiority complex.


I repeat, It isn't me that has fixed the view count, I suggest the inferiority complex belongs to the individual(s) that thought it necessary to do so.


----------



## LondonFox

BBC leave it.

Talking + brick wall etc if you get my meaning. 

Don't waste your words or time.  the truth is known like you said.

But honestly, there's a more impressive booming city with a lot more projects to discuss elsewhere  see you there.


----------



## Jex7844

Avemano said:


> Source : http://www.flickr.com/photos/aguje/13499282505/


I'm loving this photo so much...indeed, Majunga/D2 and Carpe Diem have already brought so much to La Defense' skyline...Majunga definitely is stunning, and D2 is getting so iconic too...

Let's just imagine what it will look like once/if Hermitage Plaza/Phare/Air2/Rose de Cherbourg/Alto are built...:nuts:


----------



## skyscraperus

amazing


----------



## Avemano

Jex7844 said:


> I'm loving this photo so much...indeed, Majunga/D2 and Carpe Diem have already brought so much to La Defense' skyline...Majunga definitely is stunning, and D2 is getting so iconic too...
> 
> Let's just imagine what it will look like once/if Hermitage Plaza/Phare/Air2/Rose de Cherbourg/Alto are built...:nuts:


It will be funny from this point of view to see the two queen supertalls Hermitage Plaza and their crew behind them :lol:


----------



## Sesto Elemento

In deutsch:



> *Paris*
> Junge Stadt der Liebe und der Leiden
> 
> Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung
> 29.03.2014
> 
> *Am Sonntag wählen die Pariser eine Bürgermeisterin. Wie geht es dann mit Frankreichs Hauptstadt weiter? Klar ist: Von seinem Speckgürtel kann sich Paris in seiner halbheilen Welt nicht mehr abschotten.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Metro verstopft, die RER gestrichen, der Vorstadtzug verspätet - Alltag der „Franciliens“.
> 
> Mit einem hellen Klicken öffnet sich das Schloss des grauen Drahtesels. Man legt seine Bahnkarte einfach auf das Elektronikfeld eines Stahlpfostens neben dem Zweirad, und schon geht die Verriegelung auf. Die Tour mit dem städtischen Mietfahrrad an der Seine kann beginnen. Ein Lastkahn mit verschwitzten Arbeitern macht gerade am Ufer hinter einem Touristenboot fest; Rollschuhfahrer gleiten vorbei, Kinder recken sich an Klettergerüsten; zwischen großen Töpfen voll Gras und Bäumen öffnet sich der Blick auf das Glasdach des Grand Palais. Ein Café-Betreiber stellt Klappstühle auf. Hundebesitzer schlendern mit ihren Vierbeinern vorbei.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Dies wirft ein Schlaglicht auf die Sonderlage von Paris. *Die Metropole ist ein dichtbesiedelter, aber kleiner Fleck mit 2,3 Millionen Einwohnern inmitten des Molloch „Île de France“, der fast 12 Millionen Menschen beherbergt.* Paris ist eine der kleinsten Weltstädte, selbst Toulouse verfügt über mehr Fläche, Rom hat elfmal so viel. Wie in einem lebenden Museum sind die Bürgerhäuser, Kirchen und Plätze im Herzen der Stadt herausgeputzt, doch das ist nur möglich, weil die Problemzonen außerhalb liegen. Die Aufstände der Immigrantenkinder brachen 2005 nicht umsonst in den nördlichen Banlieues jenseits der Stadtgrenze des Périphérique aus. Viele Pariser kennen die ärmlichen Vorstädte nur von der Fahrt zum Stade de France in Saint-Denis oder vom Weg zum Flughafen Roissy-Charles de Gaulle. Die Unruhen verfolgten sie am Fernseher.
> 
> Doch heute kann sich Paris in seiner halbheilen Welt nicht mehr abschotten von seinem Gürtel, der immer mehr Speck enthält. Ob bei Luftqualität, öffentlichem Verkehr, Müll oder Straßenplanung – die Kommunen müssen zusammenarbeiten. Aber im Gegensatz zu allen anderen französischen Großstädten gibt es keinen Kommunalverband für Paris und sein Umland. Dieser soll durch die Einführung der „Métropole du Grand Paris“ erst 2016 kommen. „Darüber wurde im Wahlkampf überhaupt nicht gesprochen. Doch ich erwarte dadurch einen Transfer von Kompetenzen und von Budgetmitteln. Die reichen Departements werden etwa unter Druck kommen, mehr Sozialwohnungen zu bauen“, sagt Philippe Subra, Geographie-Professor an der Universität in Saint-Denis. *Wenn es um die Macht im Ballungsraum geht, ist die Stimme des Pariser Bürgermeisters somit nur eine von vielen.*
> 
> Die Regierung auf nationaler Ebene redet ebenso mit wie die Region Île de France, sieben umliegende Departements, 400 Kommunen sowie zahlreiche Kommunalverbände. Die anstehende Gebietsreform soll einfachere Strukturen, mehr Effizienz und dadurch Einsparungen bringen. In der Vergangenheit lebten die alten Verwaltungsebenen mit ihren vielen Beamten indes immer weiter, wenn eine neue Behörde geschaffen worden war. Seitdem sprechen die Franzosen von dem „mille-feuille“ ihres Verwaltungsapparates – tausend Papiere, tausend Türen, wie bei Kafka.
> 
> [...]
> 
> An all diesen Spannungen wird sich die künftige Bürgermeisterin abarbeiten – so wie ihre Vorgänger. Immerhin wird sie sich darauf verlassen können, dass Paris mit seinem Umland wohl ein wirtschaftliches Kraftzentrum bleibt. *Die Region erwirtschaftet heute ein Bruttoinlandsprodukt in der Höhe der ganzen Niederlande*. Als internationales Drehkreuz koppelt sie sich aufgrund ihrer Eigendynamik von der allgemeinen Wirtschaftsflaute Frankreichs ab. Menschen und Firmen ziehen weg, doch neue kommen immer wieder hinzu. Unter Immobilienexperten gilt Paris als eine sichere Bank: Die Preise bleiben hoch, und es finden sich immer Käufer. *Paris, das ist ein Perpetuum mobile, das sich wirtschaftlich regelmäßig selbst erneuert.* Ob es sich auch politisch neu erfindet, wird sich von Sonntag an zeigen.
> 
> http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtscha...-stadt-der-liebe-und-der-leiden-12868841.html


----------



## Avemano

*La Canopée - Forum des Halles*

Le 30 mars 2014 : 










Source : https://www.flickr.com/photos/patrice-koch/


----------



## Avemano

*Rue du faubourg du Temple*

Projet :









Work has begun 










Source : https://www.flickr.com/photos/fotop...1X-kXv7Bx-kXvKYK-kXv72V-kXv642-kXv8Q4-kXwwoC/

The famous 37 meters ...


----------



## MrTyynysniemi

Yes. Good morning...


----------



## arno-13

bbcwallander said:


> ...No paranoia, it is clear for everyone see. Paris has only 2000 more posts than New York, yet double the views..... I don't think so! Who are you kidding?
> ...


Chill dude, 

Paris is the most visited city the world have known so far, so it's very likely to be the most view thread ? Is it so hard to understand that people like to take a look of what's going here ?

By the way, it's channel sister is very very close, so you should be happy for both of them. Thus, New York deserve probably more view imo :cheers:.


----------



## Matthieu

bbcwallander said:


> So basically, you insult me by calling me a troll, when clearly I am not, and then quickly change the subject! All I did was to point out something that everybody knows is the truth, that the Paris view count is fixed to be always 30,000 more than London.
> 
> You have quite a nerve insulting me and them insisting the topic of the conversation is changed immediately.
> 
> I believe at the very least I deserve an apology.


Just shut up and quit saying nonsenses!

Paris' post count fixed to be above of London's? That's got to be one of the stupidest thing I've read here!


----------



## Avemano

*La Défense*

Le 29 mars 2014, from the pont de Levallois :





































Source : https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Can't waint to see Hermitage from there :banana:


----------



## LondonFox

Matthieu said:


> Just shut up and quit saying nonsenses!
> 
> Paris' post count fixed to be above of London's? That's got to be one of the stupidest thing I've read here!




It would be stupid if it wasn't true eh Matthieu?  lets not make someone out to be stupid when they aren't… that's just cruel and also mentally bullying. Can I report an administrator for bullying? Who would I report him to? Or would I just get a ban for my silence.. quite the conundrum.

Many people noticed the phantom view count jumps when they happened… 30 thousand I believe in the space of 1 minute 30 seconds at one point… not even the New York, London… or the next thirty city threads combined racked up that much in such a short space of time… so don't try and make one person seem stupid for stating what many people noticed.



Anyway, back on topic. Tours Hermitage are really needed in La Defense .. the cluster needs a focus point. 

And this!! IS LOOKING AMAZING!

Fantastic project. When's the finish date?



Indy G said:


> Forum des Halles today :


----------



## Matthieu

LondonFox said:


> It would be stupid if it wasn't true eh Matthieu?  lets not make someone out to be stupid when they aren't… that's just cruel and also mentally bullying. Can I report an administrator for bullying? Who would I report him to? Or would I just get a ban for my silence.. quite the conundrum.


You're trying way way too hard...


----------



## skyscraperus

Amazing Forum des Halles


----------



## Avemano

*Arena 92 - La Défense*

Projet, just behind the Grande Arche de la Fraternité :



>


Le 1er avril 2014 (I guess) :



vincent1746 said:


> Et de deux grues !


Source : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=112828193#post112828193


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ Official render of the project :cheers:


----------



## Maximalist

I didn't realize that Tour D2 is going to have a green roof. That's a great feature and should go well with the building.


----------



## Avemano

*ZAC des Studios et des Congrès - Val d'Europe*

Jake Sullu talks about a big urban planning on progress near to Disneyland Paris (most visited amusement park in Europe).



Jake Sullu said:


> Les affaires immobilières reprennent sur le secteur du Val d'Europe (Secteur 4 de Marne-la-Vallée)
> 
> Après le quartier de la gare, le quartier du parc, et le quartier du lac, c'est le chantier d'un 4ème quartier, celui de la "ZAC des Studios et des Congrès" qui vient juste de démarrer sur le Val d'Europe.
> Pour localiser un peu son emplacement, ce nouveau quartier se trouvera sur la commune de Chessy, entre les Avenues Hergé, le boulevard Circulaire, et les backstages des Walt Disney Studios. Un nouvel hôtel Disney, dans un style Art Déco (le style architectural de ce nouveau quartier), devrait permettre de faire "barrage" entre le quartier et les Walt Disney Studios.
> 
> 
> ​
> Voici les premières photos du chantier de cette nouvelle ZAC
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> En attendant vous pouvez déjà jeter un œil sur les concepts art du premier programme immobilier, "Le Charleston" , qui prendra place face au Relais Spa Val d'Europe (ils en faisaient d'ailleurs la pub dans le Direct Matin de hier) => je sens que les détracteurs du style "Néo" vont encore se régaler :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Avemano

AB85 said:


> What is the capacity of arena 92 ? and when will it be finished ?.


40,000 seats.
End of 2016.
350 million €.


----------



## Avemano

*Cité judiciaire de Paris - Clichy-Batignolles*

Cité judiciaire de Paris will regroup the Tribunal de Grande Instance and the new 36, quai des orfèvres.

Work has begun :banana: 

http://www.itele.fr/justice/video/le-tres-cher-nouveau-tgi-de-paris-78103



> Tribunal de Grande Instance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new 36, quai des Orfèvres


----------



## erbse

^ I like the setbacks and the green roofs on this one, but why not give it a proper *limestone facade*? It'd look so much more Parisienne, timeless, classy and valuable. 
These huge glass facades are neither pleasant, nor sustainable and economically viable.

NYC is getting this right sometimes, for instance - see examples.


----------



## ory26

edit


----------



## ThatOneGuy

erbse said:


> ^ I like the setbacks and the green roofs on this one, but why not give it a proper *limestone facade*? It'd look so much more Parisienne, timeless, classy and valuable.
> These huge glass facades are neither pleasant, nor sustainable and economically viable.
> 
> NYC is getting this right sometimes, for instance - see examples.


Because Paris has far enough limestone. You classicists might not like it, but a lot of us support modern buildings like this. Gives a break from the stuffy "national style" buildings...


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Took the T2 today past the Seguin island and there seemed to be ground work in progress, anyone know if they're actually starting construction work? The website seems to be focused these days more on the other projects in progress in the area. In other news, Shigeru Ban (the architect of the project) has recently received the Pritzker prize. I had already seen the news about the latest Pritzker prize but I didn't realize it's the same person.


----------



## Avemano

*Tour Paris 13*

Projet



> http://www.bernard-buhler.com/welcome.html


Demolition has begun yesterday.










The past few months, the tower was used for the biggest street art exposition ever seen in Paris. 
Diaporama : http://paris-ile-de-france.france3....-13-va-disparaitre-definitivement-451335.html

Source : http://www.batiweb.com/actualites/a...-demolition-progressive-03-04-2014-24089.html


----------



## Avemano

Avemano said:


> Projet par Wilmotte, financé par la Fédération de Russie :
> 
> 
> 
> Demolition work of the former headquarters of Météo France has begun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le 29 mars 2014 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : http://www.egliserusse.eu/blogdiscu...lgre-les-divergences-sur-l-Ukraine_a3657.html
> 
> 
> _Paris, the world capital of cultures_


Better photo by minato ku, it is over :banana:



Minato ku said:


> Photo de la démolition en cours.


----------



## Avemano

*La Canopée - Forum des Halles*



cochise75 said:


> Photos du mois de mars, par Franck Badaire :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : http://www.parisleshalles.fr/diaporama


----------



## hseugut

Amazing structure but unfortunately not waterproof ... worth a billion ?


----------



## erbse

So people will have to slalom around literally hundreds of waterfalls underneath this thingy?
This is sheer stupiditiy, seriously. Another starchitects turd coming at the cost of billions of taxpayers(?) money. icard:


----------



## LondonFox

Wow that is bad design!


----------



## erbse

Indeed. Having a roof is fine, but you know, it has a purpose apart from looks...


----------



## CB31

erbse said:


> So people will have to slalom around literally hundreds of waterfalls underneath this thingy?
> This is sheer stupiditiy, seriously. Another starchitects turd coming at the cost of billions of taxpayers(?) money. icard:


That's the worse part, that is taxepayers money hno:


----------



## erbse

ThatOneGuy said:


> Because Paris has far enough limestone.


How many limestone skyscrapers do we have in Paris so far?


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Looks like a roof but I don't think it was ever supposed to be anything other than a very fancy decorative object with no particular purpose, of which there are a few other around Paris and from which the French take so much pride. 

In its previous form, the open space of Les Halles was not covered either. 

Finally, knowing the place, the argument about not creating a socially sensible hotspot makes a lot of sense, even if I would have never thought of that. The thing is that the underground station bellow is the heart of the RER system which services the suburbs and the place is therefore the "fountain" that spills up the content of the suburbs into central Paris; some of it is not that great as you well know and those who used to congregate at the exits were keeping the area quite dodgy. The new structure moves from being the series of "buildings" of before into being a very open space with the purpose, I suspect, of inviting people to spread immediately in the surroundings instead of congregating. 
I was recently reading an article about the Gare du Nord (which services the "sensible" suburbs of the North-East) and its layered halls capable of hosting a lot of people inside - the more I think, I don't believe anymore it's a coincidence that the place has a tendency to foster conflict.


----------



## Avemano

I don't think the purpose of the Canopée is to protect from rain (Paris is not on a miserable rainy island) but to offer new commercial spaces in the forum (the roof is not just based on posts, many shops will be expanded or created) and offer a shady corner for decking bars and restaurants on sunny days (do not forget that Paris is the most visited city in the world, and spaces terrace sheltered from the sun are very expensive in summer).


----------



## skyscraperus

Amazing project


----------



## Avemano

AB85 said:


> and what rainy island, are you referring to avemano ?


It was just a random example, no particular island.


----------



## Avemano

*International Trade Center Paris*

International Trade Center Paris - Roissy Charles de Gaulle, the first integrated resort & convention business in Europe.










This draft convention center and business will be located in Roissy-en-France, at the northern entrance of the town, in the continuity of the hotel zone. 

Located close to the airport platform Paris Charles de Gaulle and road and rail infrastructure, it will become the first integrated resort and Congress Affairs in Europe.:cheers:


Start of construction from September 2014 
Public opening planned during 2017 

* € 650 million investment *
2,500 direct jobs 
1.2 million visitors expected annually 
Supervisor: Roissy Eurocenter 
Surface: 13 hectares

1 Convention Center 3000 people 
120 meeting rooms 
3 exhibition halls offices / shops 
Food-Court of 4000 m² 
1920 rooms spread over 7 hotels (international standing in 5/4/3 star hotel and residences) 
3,340 underground parking spaces




























Source : http://www.roissy-developpement.com...structurants/International-Trade-Center-Paris
http://www.plainedefrance.fr/le-centre-de-ressources/actualites/international-trade-center


----------



## 676882

Goodness, love that hippo ^^


----------



## kony

i like coming to this thread...but i have to admit am a bit sick and tired of seeing it become a battlefield between proParis/proLondon supporters

why can't everyonejust post news and facts without having to make very useless comments about how great/miserable Paris/or London are ???

you guys are gonna kill that thread !!!


----------



## Jex7844

Avemano, you're a nice dude but you should avoid adding fuel to the fire, if you know what I mean...,it just makes things worse pal...it's better to ignore trolls beleive me.

EDIT: yes Avemano, you do know what I mean...:lol:


----------



## Avemano

I don't know what you mean :dunno:

Anyway, nice shot of Grues over historical Paris and La Défense in the background :hug:


----------



## Cyril

A few La Défense skyline pictures I took today: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=112904547&postcount=220


----------



## Avemano

*Arena 92 - La Défense*



>


Le 05 avril 2014, par milo92 : 



milo92 said:


> :wave:
> 
> Aujourd'hui


----------



## KiffKiff

*Louis Vuitton Fondation by Steph35*


Paris - Fondation LVMH par -pieton-, sur Flickr

*Ministry of Defense - Balard by Steph35*


Paris par -pieton-, sur Flickr


----------



## Avemano

*Hôtel Mélia - La Défense*



> 83m


Le 5 avril 2014, par milo92 :



milo92 said:


> :hi:
> 
> kony c'est la deuxième et dernière grue qui est démontée, la pose du cladding se fera par d'autres moyens.
> 
> Un peu plus tard dans la journée....


----------



## Avemano

*Tribunal de Grande Instance de Paris*



>





Avemano said:


> Cité judiciaire de Paris will regroup the Tribunal de Grande Instance and the new 36, quai des orfèvres.
> 
> Work has begun :banana:
> 
> http://www.itele.fr/justice/video/le-tres-cher-nouveau-tgi-de-paris-78103


Le 05 avril 2014, par tromolo :



tremolo said:


> Situation ce matin :


_Alpin13 said "ça part"_


----------



## Avemano

*Citylights/Tours du Pont de Sèvres*



> 100m


Le 05 avril 2014, par Cyril : 










Source : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=136226&page=5


----------



## erbse

^ Wow, this looks terrifying compared to the render. Like some cruel commieblock.

Sue the arses who committed those canting renders!


----------



## Jex7844

@Avemano or Cochise or Milo...

Guys, could you possibly update Foster's building currently U/C in La Garenne Colombes please (it's called _'La Défense Autrement'_*)? I think it really is worth it...many thanks in advance! 

* what a daft name...


----------



## alexandru.mircea

erbse said:


> ^ Wow, this looks terrifying compared to the render. Like some cruel commieblock.
> 
> Sue the arses who committed those canting renders!


Are you trolling? That's the old cladding, that will be replaced...


----------



## erbse

The post didn't mention that, so I had no clue. Sorry then.  Not much of an improvement either, but we'll see...


----------



## Avemano

Hello Jex, here is two photos of Foster/Charpentier's building at the Place de Belgique in La Garenne-Colombes, found on a nimby's blog and a political opposant of La Garenne-Colombes's mayor 

Projet :


>


I don't know exactly the date : 



















Source : http://lepotrouge.blogspot.fr/
http://lagarennecolombesleretourdupasse.blogspot.fr/

:dunno:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

I passed near that on Thursday and didn't know what it was. It looks good and it's almost finished.


----------



## Avemano

*La Canopée - Forum des Halles*

The grues are gone, le 5 avril 2014 :


----------



## Avemano

*Théâtre de Sénart (Grand Paris)*

New theater at Sénart (south of the Grand Paris).



















Mars 2014 










Source : http://www.lemoniteur.fr/155-projet...aix-morel-et-associes?1002464=1002461#1002464


----------



## Avemano

*Paris Nord Est La Villette*

Great reportage by tristero on pps-archi about all the projects ongoing at the north east of Paris, mars 2014 :



> la "foret lineaire" sort de terre (photos d'il y a deux semaines):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> le futur MiniJust, vu depuis le nouveau UGC (entre les deux il y a le periph'):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macdo sud:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macdo nord a une longueur de retard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus loin, sous le pont-rail du faisceau Nord, le bidonville a repris de la vie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> le nouveau square au 118 rue des Poissonniers, en face de Chapelle Int'l:


Source to see the photos if SSC lock it : http://www.pss-archi.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=468373


----------



## Avemano

*Ministère de la Justice - Millénaire III - Paris XIX*

Render of the headquarters of the Ministry of Justice. 












> Futur siège du Ministère de la justice, le "Millénaire 3" sera idéalement situé en face du centre commercial "Le Millénaire" et développera une surface de 32 240 m² de bureaux répartis sur 8 niveaux de superstructure (R+7).
> Conçu par le cabinet d'architecture KPF, l'immeuble répondra aux plus hautes exigences en terme de développement durable.
> Il disposera de nombreux services : restaurant et cafétéria dédiés ouvrant sur un atrium protégé d'une verrière, salle de sport, conciergerie, auditorium et deux niveaux de parkings en insfrastructure.


Opening in 2015.

Source : http://www.icade.fr/references/parcs-affaires/millenaire-3-paris-19eme


----------



## Shadowcat64

Des photos des travaux du Ministère de la justice?


----------



## Indy G

Some pictures of the "ZAC du coteau à Arcueil" (Grand Paris) :

Renders :









http://ecdm.eu/?p=3895

Pictures from yesterday :


----------



## Indy G

Shadowcat64 said:


> Des photos des travaux du Ministère de la justice?


Yes :



Indy G said:


> Chantier du Millénaire 3 (ministère de la Justice) extérieur et intérieur :


----------



## Avemano

*La Samaritaine*

A 298 million-renovation with social houses (socialist France hno, kindergarten, offices, shops and a hotel.

Renders :














































Source : http://lesommer.fr/art-188-2-17-fr/la-samaritaine.html

Official website (not actualised since end 2013 ...) : http://projet.samaritaine.com/fr/accueil/

Dernière actualisation par minato ku, le 15 mars 2014 : 



Minato ku said:


> Ce vendredi après midi


----------



## Avemano

*Boulogne-Billancourt - Île Seguin/Trapèze*

Le 5 avril 2014, par estourbi : 



Estourbi said:


> Photos prises avant-hier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parc de Billancourt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allée George Askinazi (pas facile à porter comme nom...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tours du Pont de Sévres et Horizon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quai George Gorse


----------



## Avemano

Suite 



Estourbi said:


> Rue Marcel Bontemps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rue Marcel Bontemps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rue Marcel Bontemps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rue Marcel Bontemps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rue Yves Kermen.


----------



## Avemano

Suite et fin



Estourbi said:


> Vestige de l'usine Renault, avenue Emile Zola.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avenue Emile Zola
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avenue Emile Zola
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avenue Emile Zola
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avenue Emile Zola





Estourbi said:


> Traversée Guesde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eglise, traversée Guesde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mosquée rue de Meudon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai cru comprendre que c'était une future école primaire, ici le coté donnant sur l'avenue Emile Zola.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecole, coté rue Marcel Bontemps.


----------



## Avemano

*D2 - La Défense*

D2 par kony :hug:



kony said:


> alors elles n'ont pas la qualité extraordinaiire des photos de cyril ou de piéton mais bon, je n'ai pas d'appareil photo reflex


----------



## Avemano

Anne Hidalgo, new mayor of Paris, and her team.



















Source : http://www.paris.fr/politiques/le-maire-et-ses-adjoints/les-adjoints-d-anne-hidalgo/p10416

So, for tour Triangle it is ok. 
We'll see for others projects ...


----------



## Avemano

*Jardin Rosa Luxembourg ->Paris XVIII*

Opening of a new garden Rosa Luxembourg.





































Source : http://www.paris.fr/accueil/accueil...rdin-halle-pajol/rub_1_actu_137166_port_24329


----------



## Avemano

*Entrepôt Macdonald - Paris XIX*

To complete trestino's reportage.



> The largest warehouse Paris (19th) built in 1970 by architect Marcel Forest is , since 2012 , been a single conversion of its kind. Rather than destroy , it was decided to make the " base - building " an ambitious project of urban regeneration with public facilities , offices, shops and 1,700 homes in the key. The point on the site.
> 
> For the record, in 2006 this entreprôt - the largest of Paris with its 165 000 m² 617 meters long ( almost as long as the Ile Saint- Louis) - is sold by SOVAFIM a State operator responsible for valuing real estate rail assets . Caisse des Dépôts, Semavip ( mixed company ) and Icade , a sector of the Caisse des Dépôts, join together to acquire and to develop a project scope.
> 
> The cornerstone of the project Paris West
> 
> The building is indeed an important issue in the realization of the Grand Project Urban Renewal ( GPRU ) Paris Northeast who , remember , applies to fundamentally transform more than 200 hectares in the north of the capital , between the Porte de la Villette (19th) and the Porte de la Chapelle (18th) . Different sites of this urban project represent more than one million square meters.
> Besides a new business incubator and other tertiary activities , a set of 1700 housing - half dedicated to social housing will be built in 2015.
> 
> At the next school year , a panel of 24 classes will welcome its first students. A comprehensive school , crèche and gymnasium will complete all new public facilities.
> 
> Inaugurated in 2012, the ZAC Claude Bernard faces the warehouse, on the other side of the boulevard. This is after the first offices, housing, shops and schools, a new UGC City Cinea opened last October.







































Source and more photos : https://picasaweb.google.com/102381740281182075200/EntrepotMacdonald
We need a major event (like Paris 2024 ) to see this happening at Saint-Denis, Aubervilliers, La Courneuve etc...


----------



## kony

Entrepêt Mc Donald !! ah ah 

anyway i didn't know that Renault Mega Green wall, that's fantastic 

regarding the New Mayor of Paris Team...what such a diversity...are they people who represent Paris, big cosmopolitan metropolis ?? allo Nan mais allo quoi ! vous m'entendez ?


----------



## Cyril

What a "blanc-bec" mayor team!! This does not do justice to Paris cosmopolitism.


----------



## kony

no asian, no african, no west Indian, no indian, no north african or almost...well well well

this looks more like the team of the 16th arrondissement to me...


----------



## Avemano

kony said:


> Entrepêt Mc Donald !! ah ah
> 
> anyway i didn't know that Renault Mega Green wall, that's fantastic
> 
> regarding the New Mayor of Paris Team...what such a diversity...are they people who represent Paris, big cosmopolitan metropolis ?? allo Nan mais allo quoi ! vous m'entendez ?


An entrepêt is a place where you entrepete things    

Regarding the new municipality hno: They didn't even respect their socialist quota of black, arab (there is one Myriam, but she's too white !), chinese .... and after that they give lessons of diversity "pour tous" to the world icard:
And no vision, no big project, they just want to change an avenue in inner Paris and put bees in municipal parks ... well, what about the 10 million-inhabitants metropolis ? Improvement of Roissy-Charles-de-Gaulle anyone ? river traffic from Le Havre to Hermitage Plaza ? Grand Paris Express ? major urban planning à la Haussman at Paris north east at La Courneuve and co ? legal rules to force new houses to be more than 2/3 floors ? ...


----------



## kony

i predict big fail for this Municipality but who knows...if they ever manage to raise skyscrapers around, then i'll give some kudos where it's due


----------



## Stravinsky

Gorgeous.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Tribunal deems the new Samaritaine to be at fault with regulations about urban harmony and context; the works are stopped. 

http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...enovation-de-la-samaritaine_4416016_3224.html


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Paris | New French Ministry Of Defense HQ | 2016*



KiffKiff said:


> Paris par -pieton-, sur Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

*Hotel Melia (and Athena Tower) - 13 & 16 May (MrAzrakino)*



MrAzrakino said:


> Après une longue absence ...
> 
> La première prise de mon téléphone mardi 13 mai et la deuxième today vendredi 16 mai :cheers:


*Arena 92 - 15 May (Vincent1746)*



vincent1746 said:


> Et de 6 !


----------



## Indy G

Some updates from La Défense.

D2 Tower :


----------



## Indy G

And Hôtel Meliá :


----------



## Jex7844

*The MOLITOR pool*

*BEFORE*











*NOW*

















More photos ---> HERE


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Really nice! A good restoration is really satisfying.


----------



## skyscraperus

Is the Project Seine-Arche finished? We dont have here thread about that project?


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ Noooot yet! There is a lot to do 
You can follow all projects on the official site here (in english)
http://www.epadesa.com/#headlines

and check them on the interactive map :bowtie:

http://www.epadesa.fr/la-carte-des-projets/projets.html


----------



## JackBarber

*BBC Piscine Molitor: The £120 per day swimming pool - *http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-27485015

This is just a short little video I found on the BBC about the pool restoration.


----------



## skyscraperus

JackBarber said:


> *BBC Piscine Molitor: The £120 per day swimming pool - *http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-27485015
> 
> This is just a short little video I found on the BBC about the pool restoration.

























































:cheers:


----------



## clouchicloucha

*New Campus Condorcet University | Preparatory work | U/C | 2018*
• 4 100 degree students.
• 3 300 master students.
• 4 100 doctorates.
• 2 700 teacher-researchers.
• 1 400 administrative staff.
• 100 research Units. 
:bowtie:

*Information signs have been installed :cheers:*




































*.. and land completely cleared: I hope we will soon appear cranes kay:*


----------



## TowerMaranhão

Rue des Orteaux looks fantastic! Great projects in Paris!


----------



## Avemano

No news on Rose de Cherbourg ?


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ Not yet it seems to work on administrative authorization :dunno:
*Paris La Défense | Hekla | 231m | Proposed*


----------



## Manitopiaaa

^^ My god. It's gorgeous!


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ More renders of this project lead by Jean Nouvel
*PARIS - La Défense | HEKLA (Bundle of Towers "Rose de Cherbourg" | Jean Nouvel | 231m ? et 83m ? | ? étages | 80 000m2 (main tower) | Project | 2015-2019*














































*Impact in the skyline | from the historical axis and Arc De Triomphe :bowtie:*


----------



## SolsticeBaby

Très beau projet pour la défense.


----------



## Avemano

Lol, designers go wild with greenery :rofl:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Seriously, when will the fad end?


----------



## El_Greco

Finally something truly unique for Paris.


----------



## Phobos

Rose de Cherbourg and Phare are the 2 towers that will change LD in a very positive way,and add a lot to the public space there.Having them both built at the same time would be heaven!


----------



## SolsticeBaby

Avemano said:


> Lol, designers go wild with greenery :rofl:


greenery in town is a growing trend anyway


----------



## Rayman87

Nouvel ou pas Nouvel, Hekla est moche


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ hno:


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Orthodox Spiritual Center | On its road! kay:*
By Minato ku


----------



## clouchicloucha

*New Veolia HQ | Paris-Aubervilliers | U/C | 2017*


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Paris | Canopée des Halles | U/C | 1st parisian Transport Hub | 70 000 m² Mall | Library & Hiphop cultural center | 2016
By Pattali, thank you! :cheers:*









[/url]
Paris mai 2014 par PA-Attali, sur Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
Paris mai 2014 par PA-Attali, sur Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
Paris mai 2014 par PA-Attali, sur Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
Paris mai 2014 par PA-Attali, sur Flickr[/IMG]
Les images suivantes datent du dimanche 18 mai








[/url]
Paris mai 2014 par PA-Attali, sur Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
Paris mai 2014 par PA-Attali, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Stravinsky

Les Halles are going to look fabulous.


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ We all hope so!
I think we will have a better view when the Canopee roof will end :bowtie:


----------



## clouchicloucha

DEL


----------



## Cyril

http://paris-ile-de-france.france3....acques_Anziutti_architectes-l_autre_image.jpg

that render = lol for it is absolutely impossible to see so many stars in Paris sky at night because of extreme light pollution.


----------



## Minato ku

*Phase 2 of Cœur de Quartier "Heart of neighborhood" next to Nanterre Université station.*
Delivered in 2019

-34,000 m² of housing space, 450 Units (43% of social housing)
-26,000 m² of office space
-10,000 m² of retail space
-Cinema complex on 3 levels (It may be used for other functions: auditorium, multipurpose halls, concert halls)
-"Cube Next’", a 2,000 m² digital creation center with a coworking space

The south side of Nanterre Université station will no longer be a no man's land.
The 30,000 students of Nanterre University had no place to enjoy, eat or shop around the University, except going to La Defense located three stations away.
All the redevelopment in the area will lead to a pedestrian friendly environment from here to La Défense.










http://www.epadesa.fr/actualites/actualites/article/coeur-de-quartier-phase-2-le-promoteur-bouygues-immobilier-est-retenu.html


----------



## 676882

I can't find visualisation of D2 with led-lights on...(( Are they doing anything there?


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ You mean like this one?


----------



## 676882

ew... that is not nice(


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ I like.. I think it is sober and this is important.
But in another hand I would prefer large LED lights following metal fishnet with a light show during night


----------



## 676882

When the inauguration? Have to replan my holidays)


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ We still do not know yet exactly but i will follow this exact date as soon as i will know


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ It is planned for half 2014 
kay:


----------



## erbse

Dunno. It potentially screws up the iron timeless exterior harmony of the Eiffel Tower.

How does it look like now on photos, from some distance?


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ Mmm not sure, i have to check but i think the cladding is in iron as well


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Another stunning story from Kiffkiff, Opera Garnier*


Urban Amenity par REVIVALthedigest, sur Flickr


Opera par anthsnap!, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lacherryboom/2237301310/in/photostream/


Le Palais Garnier par bekahpaige, sur Flickr


Paris Opera full frontal architecture, May 2009 par Peter Rivera, sur Flickr


----------



## clouchicloucha

*La Défense, by Kiffkiff*


PARIS LA DEFENSE - SUNRISE par Fonk De, sur Flickr


Turn turn my golden carousel ! par RichiBY, sur Flickr


Paris vue d'en haut par Laetitia de Lyon, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/raider-66/14303791092/


Beaugrenelle Star Wars par Eric Schaeff, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ I don't think those are Kiffkiff's photos


----------



## erbse

How's this a general photo thread now? You can always go there pal: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=8


----------



## clouchicloucha

*ZAC Clichy-Batignolle | Paris XVIIth arrondissement | 2018*

































































































































































































































































































*Project*


----------



## erbse

Fairly interesting. But how about reducing the image count per post to a maximum of 5-7 photos/renders?


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ You're absolutly right: i usually do it but not time enough this morning ..


----------



## Axelferis

Fantastic


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ 
This is one of the major district under refurbishment of Paris, including north est and south est districts.
I'll try to do other stories of global planning about the city of Greater Paris


----------



## Stravinsky

What's kiffe-kiffe?


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Paris XIIIth arrondissement, Olympiades*


----------



## anastylose

*XIIIth updates*

Some pictures around the ZAC Rive Gauche and Diderot university..















































































This one looks nice :


----------



## erbse

Oh boy... What a collection of atrocities. Modernists finally need to get out of this repetetive loop. It's a dead-end.

Architecture finally needs to turn to more natural shapes and details again, to human appearances. All this gaga-shaped solitary concrete, glass, steel stuff makes people mentally sick.

*This* is a good starting point.


----------



## Pew

Ok, we'll let them know


----------



## clouchicloucha

erbse said:


> Oh boy... What a collection of atrocities. Modernists finally need to get out of this repetetive loop. It's a dead-end.
> 
> Architecture finally needs to turn to more natural shapes and details again, to human appearances. All this gaga-shaped solitary concrete, glass, steel stuff makes people mentally sick.
> 
> *This* is a good starting point.


do not agree: if everything is not perfect of course (taste & colors..) but mixity add a lot fresh feeling, especiall in a city like Paris with a lot of architectural homogeneity


----------



## TowerMaranhão

ZAC Clichy-Batignolle and Olympiades both are stunning! Superb and very imaginative modern architecture.


----------



## clouchicloucha

*After RATP Improvment plan and technical installation, a train every 85 seconds on Line 14! New World Record* kay:


----------



## clouchicloucha

*ZAC Claude Bernard | XIXème arrondissement | U/C*


----------



## Axelferis

@parcdesprinces: stop your propaganda by posting subliminal pics of Sarkozy (your uncle) everytime you deal with Bercy renovation :lol:


----------



## clouchicloucha

*FFR Stadium (National Rugby Federation) | 82 000 seats | Project | 600M€* 



parcdesprinces said:


> Two "new" videos + some recent renders (thanks to _Jex_ for the exterior ones & the second video) of the future national rugby stadium, most of them (extracted from one of the new videos) on which we can see among others that the bowl apparently have been a little bit modified (e.g. the first level of suites being now located below the business/club level, and not above it like it was the case before; the 4 video screens are now in the corners - above the "plazas des bandas" - and not in the end stands as seen on the previews renderings & plans).
> Oh and the interior roof structure (e.g. the mega-beams supporting the movable parts of the roof) seems to be different as well on these new renderings.
> 
> 
> *Location: Paris (Évry/Ris-Orangis),* Ile de France
> *Name: "Grand Stade FFR" *(New National Rugby Stadium)
> *Tenant: FFR* (French Rugby Union Federation)
> *Capacity: 82,000 seats* (14,000 business/VIP seats, including 240-260 suites)
> *Opening: 2017-2018*
> *Architects: Populous/HOK Sports, Ateliers 2/3/4*, Egis, Uni-Systems, Vanguardia Consulting & ME engineers.
> *Cost: €575-600M* (100% Private: FFR + naming rights)
> *Retractable Roof + Movable Pitch
> Numerous commercial/entertainment areas inside the stadium
> Renewable energy ("High Quality Environmental" Stadium)
> *
> 
> 
> The site nowadays (former/closed Hippodrome of Évry-Bondoufle):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Project :
> 
> Most recent renders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> Renders/shots extracted from the first video posted below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [dailymotion]x10mwgf_grand-stade-rugby-populous_sport[/dailymotion]
> 
> [dailymotion]x1mpqdz_grand-stade-ffr-populous_sport[/dailymotion]
> 
> *GrandStadeRugby.fr** & **ffr.fr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More infos, pics, renders & video in posts #1607, #1642 & its thread.


----------



## clouchicloucha

*M6B2, a multifonctionnal building for the 13th arrondissement*
































































http://ecdm.eu/?p=1690


----------



## Phaleo

I love Paris


----------



## KiffKiff

*Canopée - Les Halles by Steph35*



steph35 said:


> Paris - Chantier Les Halles par -pieton-, sur Flickr
> 
> Paris - Chantier Les Halles par -pieton-, sur Flickr


*Arena 92 - La Défense by Vincent1746*



vincent1746 said:


> Aujourd'hui :


----------



## webbstar

WOW amazing Architecture throughout the whole City. Greetings from Vienna


----------



## clouchicloucha

*New Giant Rail Station "Nanterre la folie" for Greater Paris*


----------



## Avemano

Vive la Canopée :banana:


----------



## skyscraperus

WOW amazing


----------



## KiffKiff

*La Défense skyline by vincent1746*


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Tour Hélice | Loci Anima /Arte Charpentier | 145m | 36 floors | Old building under demolition
*



vincent1746 said:


> La démolition des anciens bâtiments, samedi :


http://www.issy.com/sites/default/files/140129_issy_igh_helice_panneau_01_1.pdf
http://www.issy.com/sites/default/files/140129_issy_igh_helice_panneau_02_1.pdf
http://www.issy.com/sites/default/files/140129_issy_igh_helice_panneau_03_0.pdf

Quelques rendus extraits de ces PDF :









xxl : https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7204/13723247443_f14726f7fc_o.jpg










From parc de Saint Cloud :
































xxl : https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7358/13723254203_154a5b5434_o.jpg









xxl : xxl : https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3733/13723616744_151e09703c_o.jpg


















xxl : https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7110/13723225745_b68fb17b31_o.jpg


----------



## Avemano

*Cité musicale - Île Seguin*

Work has began.



















Source : http://www.leparisien.fr/espace-pre...icale-sur-l-ile-seguin-06-07-2014-3980915.php


----------



## alexandru.mircea

YAY!


----------



## hseugut

Cool. But Paris needs more green areas IMO. Or advertise more on parks in the tourist brochures.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

hseugut said:


> Cool. But Paris needs more green areas IMO. Or advertise more on parks in the tourist brochures.


What are you on about? This place is a few hundred metres from Parc de Saint-Cloud (460 hectares) and the Meudon domenial forest (1100 hectares).


----------



## clouchicloucha

*NEW TGI, Paris High Court | 160m | 2017 | Preparatory work*



tremolo said:


> Update de cet après-midi :


----------



## Avemano

*Hotels scheduled in Paris*

Because the most visited city in the world is worth it ...



> *Paris, with nearly 30 million visitors a year, is the first tourist destination in the world. It is also the world leader in business travel, which receives between 9 and 10 million people on the occasion of conferences and exhibitions.*
> 
> With nearly 1,500 hotels and 78,000 rooms and a permanent qualitative adaptation of its offer, especially in the high-end, Paris has cultivated his identity welcoming city. *But to meet the projected growth in attendance and requirements of a diverse but also sustainable and innovative tourism, Paris has launched a hotel plan that aims to encourage the creation of 7,000 additional rooms by 2020. *All by focusing on projects of high architectural quality and environmental, this hotel plan emphasizes neighborhoods that have become a strong economic potential and offer all the amenities in terms of accessibility and quality of stay. Now, therefore, Paris offers operators on municipal land or large development areas, rights of way for developing hotel units all standings and hosting capabilities. Twenty sites have been identified to date by the City of Paris, and three of them have already been the subject of a call for proposals and the selection of an operator. In 2011, 3 new lands Golden Gate Porte de Vincennes and Porte Pouchet, representing approximately 14,000 m² Shon, will be a call for projects with hotel investors.


http://www.paris.fr/pro/2d3es-offre...liers-a-paris/rub_9520_stand_86276_port_23392

In total, 29 new hotels from 150 to 500 rooms are planned in Paris intra-muros.



*Hôtel Motel One, Porte Dorée*
MCBAD winner of the competition of the hotel's 270 rooms located between the Palais de la Porte Dorée, the Périphérique and the Bois de Vincennes. Free space dictates the form "measure" of the building. The materiality of metal and glass facade brings a new look to our reading of the Palace built in 1936.
MOA : Vinci immobilier / Motel One






























*Italie Plaza, Porte d'Italie*
Hotel **** and shops.


















Source : http://www.mcbad.biz/


----------



## Avemano

*Parisian palaces.*

* Paris gaining prestige on the world stage *












> *Major luxury brands are scrambling in the capital.*
> 
> The opening of the Peninsula Paris is undoubtedly a new leap forward in a upscale hotel and luxury of the French capital, which has in recent years a new golden age.
> 
> The arrival of this new brand of Asian prestige comes in effect after the major renovation of the Royal Monceau placed - since late 2010 - under the name Raffles Singapore, the establishment of Shangri-La (late 2010) and Mandarin Oriental (June 2011), other operators renowned Far East, but also American Hyatt and Starwood Hotels & Resorts with their brands Park Hyatt (2002) and W (2012). In fact, two recent achievements are stamped made ​​in France: the Fouquet's Barrière and Costes Hotel.
> 
> All of these operators have given a big hit some old Parisian institutions, where the current closing of the Ritz and the Crillon. Regarding the famous hotel in the Place de la Concorde, its acquisition in late 2010 by a member of the Saudi royal family has enabled the process.
> 
> It will also result in the installation in the heart of Paris another American Rosewood - a conglomerate controlled by Hong Kong - which was chosen as the new owner operator in Saudi Arabia. In parallel, other major Parisian addresses as Bristol or Meurice, led beautification programs. As at the Plaza Athénée, it will reopen, refreshed, August 1.
> 
> In light of this increased competition is moving does it to a "war of palaces"? So far, the projects are fitted harmoniously, openings and closures for work in tandem. In addition, new customers, from Asia, Latin America and Russia have emerged. But what will it in 2015 when the "profession" will be held in full force? Not to mention the Cheval Blanc project in the walls of the former Samaritane.
> 
> In fact, this movement magnitude of Parisian hotels is accompanied by a much more pronounced in terms of price segmentation and "fork" between extended an offer to 500-600 euros per night to suites ranging from 40 50 times.
> 
> In addition, there would be even less of the essence for a Parisian square, tourist destination lighthouse on the international stage, the increase in capacity would remain more than reasonable in view of the situation in London. Finally, the renovation of Lutetia could foreshadow a new deal for the left bank.
> 
> Lacks a notable absentee: the French Accor, which does not have a true flagship Sofitel in Paris.


http://www.lesechos.fr/industrie-se...en-prestige-sur-la-scene-mondiale-1017183.php

A few palaces in Paris.

*Le Peninsula Hôtel* (opening août 2014)








https://www.flickr.com/photos/jacquesshu/

*Hôtel de Crillon* (end of 2015)









*Le Ritz Vendôme* (2015)


----------



## Avemano

*Parc André Citoën (138 800 m²) extension*










This park in the 15th arrondissement just received an extension of 10,100 m2 on which residents can enjoy lawn games for adults and children, solarium, rest area, picnic area ... in the middle of a wide range of plants.




























Source : http://www.paris.fr/accueil/accueil...troen-s-agrandit/rub_1_actu_145610_port_24329


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ End of renovation is on its way, but i think it is planned for september/october..
Nevertheless Eiffel Tower is still open during work so you can of course visit it :cheers:
But don't forget to buy you ticket previously 

Enjoy your trip in Paris!


----------



## Shadowcat64

Do you have pictures of the construction work of Millénaire 3 (Ministère de Justice)? I think it is due to end in 2015.


----------



## clouchicloucha

Hi Shadowcat!
Yes we got :yes:
Last update 



Indy G said:


> Chantier du Millénaire 3 (ministère de la Justice) extérieur et intérieur :





clouchicloucha said:


> *Ministère de la justice | U/C*


And last news on dedicated thread (of the whole work zone which include Campus Condorcet, Stade de France, Ministère de la Justice, new Fashion Center etc) :yes:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1671437&page=3


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Philharmonie: more details of the cladding :cheers:*



KiffKiff said:


> En surfant sur Flickr, je suis tombé par hasard sur des rendus et des photos du cladd que je n'avais jamais vue :
> 
> 
> Mock-up par Hugh Dutton Associés, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Mock-up par Hugh Dutton Associés, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Mock-up par Hugh Dutton Associés, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Mock-up par Hugh Dutton Associés, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> PP_45 par Hugh Dutton Associés, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Mock-up par Hugh Dutton Associés, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> 2008-12-18_scripted_04 par Hugh Dutton Associés, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> HDA-PHILARMONIE_R4_120628_01_Perspective_1.clsky092112_High res par Hugh Dutton Associés, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> perforation 01 copie 3 par Hugh Dutton Associés, sur Flickr
> 
> Y'en a encore plein d'autres ici : https://www.flickr.com/photos/hdaparis/sets/72157622899296251/


----------



## Shadowcat64

Shadowcat64 said:


> Do you have pictures of the construction work of Millénaire 3 (Ministère de Justice)? I think it is due to end in 2015.


Thnak you clouchicloucha! Looks nice!


----------



## clouchicloucha

*ATHENA TOWER | U/C and La Défense Skyline :cheers:*


----------



## cochise75

> *The Fondation Louis Vuitton, Designed by Frank Gehry, Will Open Its Doors in October*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *Louis Vuitton Moet Hennessy Group* is excited to announce that on October 27, 2014, they will be opening the doors of their new building, the *Fondation Louis Vuitton*. The sleek structure is 125,938 square feet of modern elegance and was designed by American architect *Frank Gehry*. Located in the Jardin d’Acclimatation in Paris, the building resembles a cloud of glass.
> 
> Gehry’s design was inspired by the incredible views the location has to offer. He thought that the lush greenery of the garden and the spectacular panoramic views of Paris should be accessible to people at all times, even when they were indoors.
> 
> The Fondation Louis Vuitton is a corporate enterprise and a private initiative dedicated to artists and their work, representing a new phase in art patronage. The mission of the Fondation is to encourage and promote artistic creation both in France and abroad. Toward this end, the Fondation will house eleven exhibition galleries. Some will be dedicated to Louis Vuitton’s permanent collection, while other spaces will be reserved for temporary exhibitions and artists’ commissions. It will also contain a 350-seat multi-purpose theatre for artistic performances.
> 
> To celebrate its opening, the Fondation Louis Vuitton will host an exhibition showcasing Gehry’s architectural project. The exhibition will be presented in dialogue with the first European retrospective of his work, presented by the Centre Pompidou.


Source : http://www.complex.com/style/2014/06/fondation-louis-vuitton


----------



## skyscraperus

By Oliver Jaeger









By Oliver Jaeger









By Oliver Jaeger


----------



## clouchicloucha

*News from "Balardgone", future French Ministry of Defense* :cheers:



vincent1746 said:


> La nouvelle passerelle, samedi :
























































































































:cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Update of the Philharmonie de Paris*



Minato ku said:


> Des photos du 23 juillet


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Paris XIXth arrondissement*



Indy G said:


> *Une « libellule » tertiaire se posera au bord du périphérique parisien
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The agency Baumschlager-Eberle has been appointed to design an office building and retail 22,550 m² SP to the Porte des Lilas in Paris. Shielding between the circulation of ring road and the new Paul Meurice hotel, the building should be delivered at the end of 2017.
> 
> To wrap 22,000 m² of office space and 450 m² of retail space to the Porte des Lilas, in the 20th arrondissement of Paris, Baumschlager-Eberle chose a cinched waist. Recently named winner of the consultation of management for this building to be directed to Nexity and Crédit Agricole Immobilier (*), the architectural firm has indeed given his project a silhouette of "dragonfly" ...
Click to expand...


----------



## Avemano

The aerial views of La Défense :cheers: :hug:


----------



## hseugut

1st european army.


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Gare Saint-Lazare | 2017 | Project*



Cyril said:


> Je ne sais plus si ce projet a déjà été évoqué ou pas mais un immeuble "low rise" assez massif est en projet à Saint Lazare pour 2017 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arcora.com/projets/immeuble-de-bureaux-360-saint-lazare/
> 
> http://www.jacques-ferrier.com/projets/paris-saint-lazare-360/


----------



## KiffKiff

*Arena 92 - La Défense*


Coeur Defense 23072014 par Aladin Djebara, sur Flickr



>


I'm sick when I see the real cladding...hno:


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ We should wait til the end of construction


----------



## clouchicloucha

_EDIT_


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Hôtel Palace PENINSULA | Grand Re-opening*
































































:cheers:
http://www.lefigaro.fr/voyages/2014...-ouvre-ses-portes-au-coeur-de-la-capitale.php


----------



## Avemano

^^ Competition will be tough when the Hôtel de Crillon and the Ritz Paris will come back to the game with Cheval Blanc at La Samaritaine.


----------



## 676882

Avemano said:


> ^^ Competition will be tough when the Hôtel de Crillon and the Ritz Paris will come back to the game with Cheval Blanc at La Samaritaine.


I thought Ritz is already opened

Oh, and there's no competition with Ritz)))


----------



## clouchicloucha

*World Biggest Start-ups incubator | Jean-Michel Wolmotte | 100% private | 1000 start-ups | 2016 | Preparatory work*
































































http://www.lefigaro.fr/secteur/high...tur-incubateur-de-start-up-de-xavier-niel.php


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

This is an awesome project. Paris needs Xavier Niel's vision and ambition to help boost its startup scene.


----------



## Bren

New business center close to CDG airport.

http://www.lemoniteur.fr/133-amenagement/article/actualite/24961329-un-centre-d-affaires-va-se-poser-au-bout-des-pistes-de-roissy


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Was thinking, is implosion forbidden in inner Paris? I've witnessed several building sites that had previous constructions to destroy first and they've always took the long way of slowly chopping them down with pickhammers, for weeks and sometimes even more.


----------



## clouchicloucha

Bren said:


> New business center close to CDG airport.
> 
> http://www.lemoniteur.fr/133-amenagement/article/actualite/24961329-un-centre-d-affaires-va-se-poser-au-bout-des-pistes-de-roissy


Didn't pay attention of the metrics of this project: 317 000 m², international congress center, 1843 hôtel rooms of 3,4 and 5* hotels, full and dedicated electric car network, it is absolutly huge :eek2:


----------



## Avemano

alexandru.mircea said:


> Was thinking, is implosion forbidden in inner Paris? I've witnessed several building sites that had previous constructions to destroy first and they've always took the long way of slowly chopping them down with pickhammers, for weeks and sometimes even more.


I think implosion is forbidden now, we prefer deconstruction rather than destruction, to recycle most materials and remove pollutants.


----------



## Avemano

*La Défene vue du ciel*

Le 4 août :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dzzdzz/14658657670/sizes/l/


----------



## Avemano

*Paris vu du ciel*

Le 4 août :

The mighty axis Montparnasse/Eiffel/Vuitton :hug:


----------



## GB1

The density in Paris is just simply amazing.


----------



## Bren

clouchicloucha said:


> Didn't pay attention of the metrics of this project: 317 000 m², international congress center, 1843 hôtel rooms of 3,4 and 5* hotels, full and dedicated electric car network, it is absolutly huge :eek2:


More details.

































http://www.plainedefrance.fr/le-centre-de-ressources/actualites/international-trade-center


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ I love this concept of downtown Paris (and not inner Paris) :yes:


----------



## CF221

J'adore l'urbanisme parisien.


----------



## Human46

Avemano said:


> Le 4 août :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/dzzdzz/14658657670/sizes/l/


This is probably the first time what I find beautiful T1 :banana:

The project of the business center is huge, very good !

Remember to vote for the Louvre pyramid


----------



## Curz

Y a-t-il des nouveaux chantiers à La Défense?


----------



## KiffKiff

^^ Arena 92 and Trinity.


----------



## 676882

Well, they've started renovation of the vendôme colonne, but it'll stay green? or back to bronze color?


----------



## KiffKiff

letranger said:


> Well, they've started renovation of the vendôme colonne, but it'll stay green? or back to bronze color?


I don't know. Some pictures :



La #colonne #vendôme en #restauration #colonnevendôme #placevendôme #vendome par www.louvrepourtous.fr, sur Flickr


Ca c'est Paris - Colonne Vendome par Jimmywoolf Photos, sur Flickr


Colonne Vendome par Jimmywoolf Photos, sur Flickr


----------



## Avemano

*La Défense de nuit*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aeslpix/

I don't see the LEDs on D2 :madwife:


----------



## Avemano

*Arena 92 - La Défense*

Le 11 août : 










https://twitter.com/tparigo/status/498788122172616704/photo/1


----------



## clouchicloucha

The progress of this stadium is simply amazing..


----------



## KiffKiff

New renders for *Skylight* project (La Defense)





































http://www.pss-archi.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?id=33073


----------



## Phobos

The ondulated skin seems a bit strange. Anyway it's good news that residential projects are popping up in LD. How is the status of Rose the Cherburg tower?


----------



## KiffKiff

*Global Cities Index 2014 : Paris #3* http://www.atkearney.com/research-studies/global-cities-index/full-report


----------



## Joka

I wonder what definition they have of "business activity" when Tokyo comes (apparently) third? Only easily recognisable business of consumer brands counts?


----------



## Avemano

*Citylights, Pont de Sèvres*



















Source : http://rivesdeseine.forumactif.com/t421p50-immeuble-citylights-tours


----------



## Avemano

*Canal Square, La Villette*

Le 11 août :





































Source : http://canalsquare.blogspot.fr/2014/08/canal-square-le-temps-de-la-migration.html


----------



## clouchicloucha

Funny project: as usual a bit low (he deserved a few more floors) but I like the black/brown if I remember correctly and geometric side


----------



## clouchicloucha

:cheers:



parcdesprinces said:


> Quelques photos récentes montrant notamment la nouvelle partie sièges affaire de la tribune présidentielle/Borelli, qui est quasi achevée (enfin pour la partie gradins, vomitoires et nouveaux sièges (le modèle en cuir & aluminium que j'avais évoqué/présenté dans le post #974 créé pour le Parc/PSG par le fabricant italien Bertelè)). On notera aussi que la fosse a d'ores et déjà entièrement été comblée tout le long de ladite tribune Présidentielle... Restera plus de ce coté qu'à ajouter les deux rangées supplémentaires l'été prochain, comme c'est prévu.
> 
> 
> Merci à _Ranma Saotome_ ainsi qu'à _ReNaHtEiM_ pour ces photos :
> 
> 
> 
> ReNaHtEiM said:
> 
> 
> 
> August 4th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ranma Saotome said:
> 
> 
> 
> August 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.info-stades.fr/forum/ligue1/paris-parc-des-princes-t10-5520.html#p193489
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> --------------
> 
> 
> 
> *Bonus :*
> 
> Avancée des travaux coté arrière de la Présidentielle (nouvel atrium, nouveaux espaces business/VIP, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[email protected]**PSGinfo.fr* *(Merci à lui/elle)*
Click to expand...


----------



## Avemano

^^ Refurbishment was not a waste ! ...


------------------------------------

A quick video of a part of La Défense from the sky with cute D2 :hug:


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Paris La Défense | Symbio2 and Eco towers | Eco-Project | Micro-Algae cladding*























































http://projets-architecte-urbanisme.fr/symbio-2-x-tu-facade-ecologique-micro-algue/


----------



## Phobos

Shame it's just a vision.


----------



## Avemano

*Philharmonie de Paris*

Début août : 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/korom/14720660447/sizes/l


----------



## Avemano

*Vill'up - La Villette*




























Source : http://www.igp-construction.com/portfolio_item/villup
What is Vill'up : http://www.apsysgroup.com/portfolios/villup/


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ Vill'up mall will clearly add something on this part of La Vilette, very quiet because no specifical animation during the night when La Vilette is closed kay:


----------



## Avemano

*ZAC Clichy-Batignolles - Parc Martin Luther King*

Mi-2014 :












 













 













 













 













 













 













 













 













 













 













 



Plus de photos : http://www.sergiograzia.fr/fr/clichy-batignolles/index/


----------



## Avemano

*Médiathèque de Choisy-le-Roi (Paris SE)*











 













 













 













 

Plus de photos : http://www.sergiograzia.fr/en/mediatheque-de-choisy-le-roi/index/


----------



## Avemano

*Student houses and shops - Saint-Denis (Paris N)*

183 student houses and commerces at the rez-de-chaussée, Carrefour Pleyel.

Août 2014 :














































Plus de photos et informations : http://www.outarex.com/chantiers-en-cours/en-cours/saint-denis


----------



## Avemano

*Boulogne-Billancourt (Paris O)*

171 houses, 1 kindergarten and 2 shops in 3 buildings.

















Août 2014 :










White concrete is used for this work









White is the new white :hug:














































Plus de photos et informations : http://www.outarex.com/chantiers-en-cours/en-cours/boulogne-171-logements


----------



## Avemano

*Houses by Outarex in inner Paris*

62 houses, rue Paul Bourget.

















Preparatory work :



















Plus de photos et informations : http://www.outarex.com/chantiers-en-cours/en-cours/62-logements-paris-75013

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

50 houses, rue René Binet

















Opening of the work this month.










Informations : http://www.outarex.com/chantiers-en-cours/en-cours/paris-75018-


----------



## Avemano

*Inner Paris*

Offices - ZAC de la Gare de Rungis, Paris XIII










---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Houses - Charolais-Rotonde, Paris XII



















---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Houses and kindergarten - Quartier Masséna, ZAC Rive Gauche, Paris XIII










---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Houses built betwenn pre-existant buildings by Vous Êtes Ici Architectes - Paris V



















More photos : http://www.dezeen.com/2014/04/08/paris-housing-vous-etes-ici-architectes/
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Source : http://www.archi-guide.com/VL/Fra/parisC6.htm

+

Maison internationale de séjour - ZAC Bédier, Paris XIII



















Source : http://www.blog-habitat-durable.com...coeur-de-la-zac-joseph-bedier-du-13eme-arrond


----------



## Avemano

*Lagny-Le Garance - Paris XX*

Bus center RATP + offices. 





































Juin 2014 









Août 2014 (par clouchicloucha)









Source : http://brigittemetra.com/operation-mixte-paris-pyrenees-paris-75020-france/


----------



## Avemano

*Veolia Environnement research and innovation center - Aubervilliers (Paris NE)*

>215m € project 





































Source : http://www.a234.fr/architecture/projects/siege-et-centre-unique-de-veolia-environnementparis-auberv/










Source : http://magalie-rayebois.e-monsite.com/pages/bureaux/construction-du-siege-veolia.html


----------



## Avemano

*Gare de Montrouge - Paris XIV*

Project of rehabilitation for the gare de Montrouge on the Ligne_de_Petite_Ceinture.





































Source : http://www.louispaillard.com/projets-37

Le 9 août :










Source : https://www.facebook.com/pages/Petite-Ceinture-Ferroviaire-de-Paris/384748434945135


----------



## clouchicloucha

La Conpée, on its road :cheers:



oliv75012 said:


> Autant j'y allais fort dans les critiques sur l'évacuation des eaux et les pigeons il y a quelques mois mais je pense que vous avez manqué un peu de réflexion dans les détails de certaines photos passées inapercues sur ce forum . Sur cette photo, concernant les tuyaux d'évacuation, provisoire, ce n'est pas le fait qu'ils ne savent pas comment gérer cette évacuation, c'est simplement que pour l'instant l'évacuation où doit finir cette cascade n'est pas accessible, la plateforme et ses poutres bleues n'étant pas totalement retirées (c'est un chantier, ce n'est donc pas terminé  ), celle ci est donc évacuée plus loin dans un container où cette eau est pompée :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Et il pompait et il pompait. Ensuite pour le nettoyage de la verrière, et là scoop sur ce forum car personne n'a relevé ce détail, une nacelle de nettoyage avec son bras robotisé sur rail a été installée depuis juin au dessus :


----------



## clouchicloucha

*10 262sqm in the heart of Paris *



Minato ku said:


> Paris VIe, Boulevard Raspail
> Réhabilitation d'un immeuble de bureaux
> 10 262 m²
> Franklin Azzi Architecture (réhabilitation), l'immeuble originel est de Michel Herbert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lemoniteur.fr/155-projets/article/actualite/19833566-architectures-de-bureaux-en-ile-de-france-1-5-128-130-boulevard-raspail-a-paris?19833143=19833128#19833143


Cladding has been installed :bowtie:


----------



## cochise75

> *Gehry’s Paris Coup*
> 
> * Despite its echoes of Paris’s architectural past, Frank Gehry’s latest museum project—the Fondation Louis Vuitton, opening this fall in the Bois de Boulogne—is like nothing the city has seen before: muscular and delicate, utilitarian and fantastic, a marriage of cultural ambition and private enterprise. Paul Goldberger looks at the genesis of LVMH chairman Bernard Arnault’s partnership with Gehry, and the triumphant result.*
> 
> Your first instinct, when you see an extraordinary new building that looks like nothing you have ever seen before, is to try to understand it by connecting it to what you know. And so Frank Gehry’s new Fondation Louis Vuitton, in Paris, looks like sails, and it looks like a boat, and it looks like a whale, and it looks like a crystal palace that is in the middle of an explosion. Some of the innards make you think of Piranesi, and as you look up the stair tower, monuments of Russian Constructivism, such as Vladimir Tatlin’s fantastic spiral tower, might flash through your mind, just as you could stand in front and from one angle the façade could make you think of Frank Lloyd Wright’s Beth Sholom Synagogue, his great “Mount Sinai in glass.”
> 
> But none of these comparisons matter in the slightest. They’re all correct as far as they go, but they are really only ways of postponing coming to terms with the fact that this building is a whole new thing, a new work of monumental public architecture that is not precisely like anything that anyone, including Frank Gehry, has done before. You could call it a 21st-century take on the Grand Palais, the wildly extravagant Beaux-Arts exhibition hall off the Champs-Élysées, and you could also say that it’s Gehry’s attempt to render his own Guggenheim Bilbao in glass. But even these, which get closer, miss a lot of what makes this building remarkable, just as calling it a descendant of Gehry’s IAC office building, in New York, which is made up of billowing white glass that also always reminds people of sails, only begins to explain what Gehry has wrought on this unlikely site within the Bois de Boulogne at the western edge of Paris.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CRYSTAL PALACE* The Fondation Louis Vuitton, which opens to the public in October, lights up the Bois de Boulogne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank Gehry, photographed with his latest creation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GLASS ACT* The museum’s expressive use of glass is an answer to Paris’s Grand Palais.


Source : http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/2014/09/frank-gehry-foundation-louis-vuitton-paris


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Turned out amazing!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

clouchicloucha said:


> Cladding has been installed :bowtie:


I know, that architects and design studios love to cheat with their renderings, 
but this is one of the finest (or worst) examples of Render-beguilement I've seen for Paris so far.


----------



## Cyril

+1 this is simply terrible..quite usual here sadly


----------



## ThatOneGuy

How about a photo with good lighting?


----------



## Minato ku

*Saint-Ouen Docks redevelopment area*
Saint-Ouen








































































A view of office buildings in Grésillions redevelopment area (Asnières sur Seine) on the other bank of the Seine river.


----------



## cochise75

*Lagny-Le Garrance - Bus Center + Offices - 20th arrondissement of Paris*

Today, by me :

[1/2]


----------



## cochise75

[2/2]


----------



## clouchicloucha

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> I know, that architects and design studios love to cheat with their renderings,
> but this is one of the finest (or worst) examples of Render-beguilement I've seen for Paris so far.





Cyril said:


> +1 this is simply terrible..quite usual here sadly


If i agree with both of you my cell phone has a bad luminosity and the outside lightning was very low 
I'll try with another light to check what does it look like exatcly, but sure we are far from the white-silver-like color it was suggested on renders


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Its not the lightning, not your cell phone and not your fault. It's just reality saying "hello".


----------



## alexandru.mircea

That bright beige or silver glow never exists in reality. It's going to be the same at the new "Samaritaine" wing on Rivoli.


----------



## KiffKiff

clouchicloucha said:


> we are far from the white-silver-like color it was suggested on renders


Like the Balargone. :sad2:


----------



## Alvar Lavague

clouchicloucha said:


> If i agree with both of you my cell phone has a bad luminosity and the outside lightning was very low
> I'll try with another light to check what does it look like exatcly, but sure we are far from the white-silver-like color it was suggested on renders


If you look closely at the render, you can see wood (?) panels behind the glass cladding, hence the beige color. Don't know why they didn't use extra white glass though.


----------



## Avemano

*Hôtel de la Monnaie - Paris VI (Inner Paris)*

For its 1150 anniverary eek, the Monnaie de Paris teamed with Dassault Systèmes to present a 3D tour of the renovated Hôtel de la Monnaie (end 2015). 

Vidéo with the renders : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxaX-JBvwcM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## hseugut

All these updates are simply amazing.


----------



## Avemano

*Créteil (Paris SE)*

New médiathèque by Chabanne Architectes. 




























Source : http://www.chabanne-architecte.fr/c...0YWlsJmlkPTMyMSZjb21wb25lbnQ9Jm1vZHVsZT0mfA==

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Renovation and agrandissement of the cathedrale Notre-Dame de Créteil (only cathedrale built in France in the 21st century) with a 25 meter-clocher (6 meters before). The capacity will grow from 400 to 1 200 people.

Before :










After :










Juillet 2014 : 










Source : http://www.leparisien.fr/espace-pre...se-rapproche-des-cieux-24-07-2014-4025297.php
Renders by Architectes Studios : http://www.architecture-studio.fr/fr/projets/crt2/cathedrale_de_creteil.html
More photos : http://zembok.com/cathedrale-de-creteil/


----------



## Avemano

*Hôpital royal/Richaud - Versailles (Paris SO)*

Abandoned for years, the former Royal Hospital in Versailles began to find a second life in 2010. A rescue heritage initiated in 2009 by the City of Versailles and France Domaine will allow OGIC fully restore this magnificent building dating from the eighteenth century. The project was entrusted to the architect Jean-Michel Wilmotte who works in association with Frederic Didier, chief architect of historic monuments. 

Begun in 1781 under the direction of architect Charles-François Darnaudin, construction of Versailles Royal Hospital spanned nearly 80 years, ending only in 1859 First modest "house charity "run by the Daughters of St. Vincent de Paul under Louis XIV, the hospital received patients until the late 1970s. 
In the twentieth century, with the increasing needs of the hospital, new buildings were built, but this time without any overall plan imposed. This resulted in great confusion in the general organization of the hospital and heterogeneity of buildings. Simultaneously, the historic quadrangle suffered all sorts of changes to increase the available surface and up to standard technical facilities. After the transfer of hospital activities to the site in 1981 Mignot, Richaud would experience long years of neglect. Today, the City of Versailles and France have given the area promotteur OGIC and architect Jean-Michel Wilmotte in association with Frederic Didier, chief architect of historic monuments, restoration of the building.










The hospital in 2010



























Mass plan 


















Juillet 2014









The hospital now shelters 330 apartments (80 for students) and shops with public squares. It mixes old buildings wih new ones. The former chapel, still under refurbishment will shelter a cultural center.





































Source : http://www.lemoniteur.fr/155-projet...chaud-a-versailles?12174942=12174936#12174942
http://www.leparisien.fr/espace-pre...l-ancien-hopital-royal-04-07-2014-3975043.php
https://www.flickr.com/search?sort=date-posted-desc&text=hopital versailles


----------



## Avemano

*Gare multimodale - Versailles (Paris SO)*

63,5 millions € renovation of the railway of Versailles, 2nd railway of Île-de-France outside inner Paris (after La Défense).
New pedestrian ways, new shops and enlargment of the gare.










Before 









After


















Source : http://pole-versailleschantiers.fr/projet/
http://www.versailles.fr/urbanisme-...projets/pole-multimodal-versailles-chantiers/


----------



## Avemano

*Philharmonie de Paris - Paris XIX*

12 août : 














































Source : https://www.flickr.com/photos/cd_fr/


----------



## clouchicloucha

*SO OUEST PLAZA (NW Paris)*



Minato ku said:


> So Ouest Plaza | Levallois
> Voir message 3450


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> Its not the lightning, not your cell phone and not your fault. It's just reality saying "hello".


It's the lighting. Look at the sky. The whole picture has a greenish hue.


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Arena 92*



vincent1746 said:


> Le chantier aujourd'hui :


----------



## Avemano

*Ecoquartier de la Marine - Colombes (Paris NO)*

500 houses, 1 médiathèque, 140 tourists apartments, 20 000 m² of business activities.























































2014 : 










Source : http://www.colombes.fr/amenagements...loppement-durable-au-coeur-du-projet-462.html
Plaquette du projet : http://www.vivre-la-marine.fr/plaquette-ecoquartier-lamarine.pdf


----------



## Avemano

*Antony (Paris S)*

*Complexe sportif La Fontaine*




























Source : http://www.ville-antony.fr/chantier-complexe-sportif-lafontaine

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Espace Vasarely*

Associative multifunctional complex.



















Source : http://www.ville-antony.fr/le-chantier-complexe-associatif-multifonction-en-photos


----------



## djm160190

Avemano said:


> 12 août :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : https://www.flickr.com/photos/cd_fr/


Sorry are there any renders of what this will look like when complete? It looks pretty hideous at the moment...


----------



## Avemano

djm160190 said:


> Sorry are there any renders of what this will look like when complete? It looks pretty hideous at the moment...












But i guess the endroit of the photo you quoted with the rampe is more that :



















Of course the cladd is not encore mis.

Source : http://www.philharmoniedeparis.com/fr/nouveau-batiment/presentation


----------



## UnHavrais

Avemano said:


> For its 1150 anniverary eek, the Monnaie de Paris teamed with Dassault Systèmes to present a 3D tour of the renovated Hôtel de la Monnaie (end 2015).
> 
> Vidéo with the renders : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxaX-JBvwcM&feature=youtu.be


Your name in lights


15/09/2014 08:28 for me :lol:


----------



## KiffKiff

Avemano said:


> *Complexe sportif La Fontaine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : http://www.ville-antony.fr/chantier-complexe-sportif-lafontaine


I love :cheers: 

And the renovation of the Versailles's Hôpital Royal is great.


----------



## DemolitionDave

alexandru.mircea said:


> Was thinking, is implosion forbidden in inner Paris? I've witnessed several building sites that had previous constructions to destroy first and they've always took the long way of slowly chopping them down with pickhammers, for weeks and sometimes even more.


 No, it's not forbidden.The problem is in Paris as it is in every big city is space for the resultant debris. When you implode a building there is on average, 2 feet of debris per floor and the debris's angle of repose is 2:1. So unless the building has a deep basement or an empty lot next to it it can't be imploded. It's the same reason you see very few buildings imploded in New York or London too.


----------



## Avemano

*Hôtel de Crillon - Paris VIII (Inner Paris)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ten_skies/

End of renovation in 2015.


----------



## KiffKiff

Another night view of the Fondation Louis Vuitton :


Paris par Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr









Paris par Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Fresh news from Issy district (SW Paris) | 3 offices high rises + many residentials towers | Destruction of old buildings and construction permission granted kay:*



Cyril said:


> J'ai fait un petit tour cet après-midi à Issy ; outre le parc de l'Ile Saint Germain, je suis allé au carrefour du Pont d'Issy et fait ces quelques photos. Les permis pour les 3 petites tours d'habitation à l'extrémité droite du terrain sont affichés. Le terrain est en cours de préparation. Et les bureaux commerciaux sont ouverts (perso je ne suis pas allé demandé combien coûtaient les apparts). A gauche de l'avenue du pont d'Issy, l'immeuble n'est pas encore détruit mais le permis de construire est affiché. A droite de cette même avenue, l'immeuble a été détruit et le permis pour la tour est affiché. Bref ce quartier va être un énorme chantier dans les années qui viennent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les 3 tours d'habitations :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L'immeuble restant à détruire :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Permis de construire de la tour Etoile/imefa52 (à gauche du pont d'Issy) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Permis de construire de la tour Hélice (à droite du pont d'Issy) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biensûr les associations attendront le dernier jour de la période du délai de recours pour déposer un recours administratif ou contentieux contre le permis...


----------



## clouchicloucha

*IMA Tower | Libeskind | 160m | 40 floors | Project*



Cyril said:


> 70.000 m²
> 
> *Autres rendus* :
> 
> http://www.gci-site.com/img/projets/ima/ima5.jpg
> http://www.gci-site.com/img/projets/ima/ima6.jpg
> http://www.gci-site.com/img/projets/ima/ima7.jpg
> 
> *Infos* :
> http://www.gci-site.com/realisations_encours05.html
> http://www.arcora.com/projets/issy-tower/
> 
> Constitue 1 des 3 tours prévues au Pont d'Issy.


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

Pathe foundation














































http://www.designboom.com/architecture/renzo-piano-paris-pathe-foundation-06-03-2014/


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

clouchicloucha said:


> *IMA Tower | Libeskind | 160m | 40 floors | Project*


Liebeskind is running out of ideas ...


----------



## Urbanista1

not sure what to think of Philharmonie yet, we'll have to wait and see and Gehry's Louis Vitton also not sure. Gehry has been using these wood farmed glass clad panels as a motif everywhere, a new variation on his fish scales schtik. ...everything else looks great so far.


----------



## cochise75

ThatOneGuy said:


> By the way, are there any recent photos of the low-rise that was painted white last year with coloured 'sticks' on the facade, nearby the Tour Ariane?


This one? 



cochise75 said:


> Quelques photos prises aujourd'hui...
> 
> La résidence Lorraine est enfin rénovée, et ça change vraiment le coin !


----------



## cochise75

The fondation Louis Vuitton, from Majunga tower :


----------



## ThatOneGuy

cochise75 said:


> This one?


Yeah. Looks great! I love the colour scheme...

What about the other renovation with the reddish panel cladding?


----------



## KiffKiff

*2 new renders for M2 Tower*



















Thanks kar8117

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Fondation Louis Vuitton*



vincent1746 said:


> Depuis le 19ème étage de l'hôtel Melia, vendredi dernier :





vincent1746 said:


> Depuis le Toit de Carpe Diem :


----------



## KiffKiff

A little more of Fondation LV :



cochise75 said:


> Une très belle série de photos par *Cyrille Weiner* :
> 
> Source : http://www.lemonde.fr/style/article...s-l-il-de-cyrille-weiner_4486213_1575563.html


----------



## Avemano

That's ridiculous how the cladd is perfect :colbert:


----------



## clouchicloucha

*New Zoo de Paris-Vincennes concept from Indy G 1/3 kay:*



Indy G said:


> Et pour finir en ce qui concerne la partie purement architecturale, l'enclos et "maison" des girafes :


----------



## clouchicloucha

*New Zoo de Paris-Vincennes concept from Indy G 2/3 *



Indy G said:


> Les espaces "Patagonie", idéalements étudiés pour voir au mieux les animaux :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un traitement paysager exemplaire :


----------



## clouchicloucha

New Zoo de Paris-Vincennes concept from Indy G 3/3 



Indy G said:


> La grande volière :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L'entrée :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L'intérieur :


----------



## Maximalist

Urbanista1 said:


> not sure what to think of Philharmonie yet, we'll have to wait and see and Gehry's Louis Vitton also not sure. Gehry has been using these wood farmed glass clad panels as a motif everywhere, a new variation on his fish scales schtik. ...everything else looks great so far.


Other than the Art Gallery of Ontario, where else has Gehry used this technique?


----------



## Indy G

clouchicloucha said:


> *New Zoo de Paris-Vincennes concept from Indy G 1/3 kay:*


And the last set ? :colbert:



Indy G said:


> La grande serre de Guyane :


----------



## clouchicloucha

*ZAC RIVE GAUCHE (Paris 13th arrondissement)*




clouchicloucha said:


> Nouveau Bar théâtre en bas de l'hôtel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUO Tower Site


----------



## clouchicloucha

*After CARPE DIEM Tower, MAJUNGA INSIDE :cheers:*



cochise75 said:


> Les bandes argentées sur les façade de la tour sont en fait des moucharabiehs qui peuvent s'ouvrir à tous les étages (une première pour une tour de cette taille, dixit notre guide) pour profiter de l'air extérieur :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maquette de la tour exposée au 27e étage :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La terrasse/balcon du 27 et 28e étage. Déconseillée aux personnes ayant le vertige, c'est vraiment impressionnant !


----------



## KiffKiff

*Fondation Louis Vuitton*



cochise75 said:


> _(Crédit : Martin ARGYROGLO/DIVERGENCE)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(Crédit : Iwan BAAN POUR LA FONDATION LOUIS VUITTON)_





cochise75 said:


> © François Bouchon/Le Figaro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © François Bouchon/Le Figaro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © François Bouchon/Le Figaro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © François Bouchon/Le Figaro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © François Bouchon/Le Figaro
> 
> Source : http://www.lefigaro.fr/photos/2014/09/29/01013-20140929ARTFIG00157-fondation-louis-vuitton-un-iceberg-au-bois-de-boulogne.php





KiffKiff said:


> La petite touche finale : le logo Louis Vuitton.
> 
> 
> Fondation Louis Vuitton pour la Création - 21/09/2014 - 2/4 par mamnic47 - 2000k views Thks !, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Fondation Louis Vuitton pour la Création - 21/09/2014 - 3/4 par mamnic47 - 2000k views Thks !, sur Flickr


----------



## 676882

Can some1 take pictures, what's going on with colonne vendome?


----------



## KiffKiff

*Canopée - Les Halles (3 october)*


HDR Les Halles axe Beaubourg G2 03102014 par Aladin Djebara, sur Flickr


HDR Les Halles au dessu G2 03102014 par Aladin Djebara, sur Flickr


HDR Les Halles Entree G2 03102014 par Aladin Djebara, sur Flickr


PANO Les Halles test 03102014 par Aladin Djebara, sur Flickr


----------



## Reverie

Canopée from inside (yesterday)










Jardin des Halles, yesterday


----------



## clouchicloucha

letranger said:


> Can some1 take pictures, what's going on with colonne vendome?





Indy G said:


> Le cladd de la Vendôme Tower est pratiquement terminé :


kay:


----------



## Iron_

Finally ! First floor refurbishment of the Eiffel Tower was inaugurated this day.


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Two major moving European Skylines :cheers:*


----------



## Urbanista1

Paris is for sure the leader so far...and really cutting edge design.


----------



## plittank

Urbanista1 said:


> Paris is for sure the leader so far...and really cutting edge design.


on this picture you have not canary wharf


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Phare Project | 297m | 66 floors | Unibail-Rodamco
*












































































































http://www.tour-phare.com/


----------



## hseugut

On connaissait déjà tout ça ? ou pas ...


----------



## cochise75

> Tonight the Eiffel Tower lights up in pink to inform and raise awareness about breast cancer with the association "LE CANCER DU SEIN, PARLONS-EN !"


Source : https://www.facebook.com/TourEiffel


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

a new metro station by EMBT 










http://www.archdaily.com/554723/mir...competition-to-design-metro-station-in-paris/


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

New housings by Edouard François










Housing by ECDM



















industrial installation in Paris by VIB










Cultural Center by Ricciotti in Gennevilliers










Music hall by DeSo


----------



## KiffKiff

Rue Quincampoix said:


> a new metro station by EMBT
> 
> http://www.archdaily.com/554723/mir...competition-to-design-metro-station-in-paris/


Wow, it's beautiful


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ I love the 'floating' concrete platforms, very modern looking.


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Arena 92 | U/C :cheers:*



vincent1746 said:


>





vincent1746 said:


> Visite du chantier aujourd'hui :





vincent1746 said:


> Le chantier depuis le haut de la tour T1 :


----------



## alexandru.mircea

> Dernière Livraison: INHAC / Institut de l'Hotellerie & des Arts Culinaires / Saint-Gratien
















































https://www.facebook.com/BrenacGonzalez


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Something else the same architects built (and opened last year), and I don't remember it being posted here:

*Maison de l'apprentissage Gennevilliers*














































https://www.facebook.com/BrenacGonzalez


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Same architects:

*école polyvalente ZAC Claude Bernard *



























































































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.452708388145816.1073741828.452700374813284&type=1


----------



## alexandru.mircea

This church is one of their works in progress:












> General contractor:
> Evêché de Nanterre
> City:
> Boulogne Billancourt
> Shon:
> 1.157 m²
> Year:
> 2011
> Status:
> En cours


http://www.brenac-gonzalez.fr/en/node/232

How it looks now:










https://www.facebook.com/BrenacGonzalez


----------



## hseugut

waw, nice pieces of work !


----------



## Syndic

Sorry, it must be said. These buildings are boring as hell, Paris. Back to neoclassicism, please.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

No way, Paris needs to fill up its delayed modern quota. You don't want a city of museum and pastiche.


----------



## Stravinsky

As long as they don't demolish valuable pieces of heritage, and the modern additions are cool as these ones, it's OK.


----------



## Syndic

Hell no. All of these projects are generic and boring. They make Paris look like any other big city in the world.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Paris only looks the way it does because of Haussmann. Without him it would have looked like every other old European city.


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ As London with Queen Victoria don't you think? :dunno:


----------



## hseugut

clouchicloucha said:


> ^^ As London with Queen Victoria don't you think? :dunno:


hopefully not that bad


----------



## ory26

edit


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Tour 555 | Vision*



vincent1746 said:


> Le projet d'une immense tour, la tour 555, imaginé par le groupe Hermitage et l'agence d'architecture interface, cette tour se situerais sur l'ile de Puteau au niveaux du pont de Neuilly qui serait aménagé, ainsi que la porte Maillot. Il me semble ne jamais en avoir entendu parlé jusqu'ici, même si le projet date de 2010 :


----------



## erbse

^ Not bad at all, even though disproportionate for Paris' skyline and not innovative at all, but very sculptural, monolithic, impressive, yet slender.

What's the proposed height? Architect? Any link?


----------



## AkarrSarren

The proposed height is 555 meters i think (name of the tower), the Architects are "Architecture Interface" and the group is Hermitage who build also the twin towers of 320 meters, behind in this picture.


----------



## 676882

Yup, if they still can't start the Hermitage project (is it still opened?), what was the point of this fantasy?


----------



## parcdesprinces

Progress of works (September-October 2014) of the first stage of refurbishment at Bercy Arena (BTW the Arena will temporarily reopen in less than two weeks, for 45 days):



parcdesprinces said:


> *Location: Paris (12th arrondissement/Bercy),* Ile de France
> *Name: "Bercy Arena" *, formerly Palais Omnisport de Paris-Bercy aka "POPB" (refurbishment & extension)
> *Tenant:* none
> *Capacity/Extension: up to 17,000 --> up to 21,000 * (3,000 business seats + 52 suites)
> *Concerts: up to 21,000
> Boxing: 18,500 seats
> Handball/Tennis/Basketball: 17,500 seats
> Hockey/Figure Skating etc: 16,000 seats
> Indoor Athletics etc: 12,000 seats*
> *Opening: Fall 2015* (1st stage of works: February to September 2014 | 2nd stage of works: December 2014 to September 2015)
> *Architects: DVVD,* Populous/HOK Sport, SYSTAL
> *Cost: €110M* (100% Private: SAEPOPB & SEMAEST + naming rights)
> *Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells)
> Rainwater collection system
> Two additional smaller sports halls inside the building (up to 2,000 seats each)*
> 
> 
> The POPB before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> Project :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> Refurbishment (First stage | September-October 2014):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BercyArena.Paris*


----------



## Pew

letranger said:


> Yup, if they still can't start the Hermitage project (is it still opened?), what was the point of this fantasy?


Too frustrated with the old building demolition not moving forward for the hermitage tower to take place, they are dreaming of a project raising from the water, in the middle of the Seine.


----------



## AkarrSarren

letranger said:


> Yup, if they still can't start the Hermitage project (is it still opened?), what was the point of this fantasy?


Because there are still some inhabitants in the buildings, when they will leave the construction will start. But they don't want to go :/


----------



## KiffKiff

The new Bercy Arena looks like a Vauban's fortification.


----------



## gdipasqu

What is this project Tour 555 ? I ve never seen it before ? What is the height of this tower ? I really doubt that ll be built one day ... When we know how far is the way to build a tower in Paris (cf: Tour Fare, Tours Hermitages, Tour Pyramide, Tour Signal, etc...).
And you say that is a 2010's project ? Oo


----------



## Indy G

^^
It's only a vision


----------



## clouchicloucha

letranger said:


> Yup, if they still can't start the Hermitage project (is it still opened?), what was the point of this fantasy?


:dunno:
And to answer your question Hermitage is still open of course.
Last legal recourse are being fixed, and Hermitage group hope start operations in 12 or 18 months.

finger crossed..
reach:


----------



## 676882

START in 18 months? That's really nice, why not in 50 years


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ This project was launched in 2006, 8 years ago.
Shard took 13years to be erected: this is a "normal" process in Europe for such projects (2x320m high in a very dense district, 2bn€ of private investment)

----------

Great News for New Samaritaine : official Go from administrative Court to resume and finish work on Rivoli Side kay:
This is 450M€ of 100% private investment at the heart of the city :yes:
*Luxury Cheval Blanc Hôtel | Social Housing | Luxury Mall
*


----------



## 676882

Oh, I leaved Paris for couple months, but I live on Saint-Sauveur and every day go along Samaritaine - sorry to ask, but when they plan finish reconstruction?


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ Re-opening is expected for Q4 2017-Q1 2018.


----------



## erbse

Social housing + luxury mall, seriously? And what's going on with that facade? Is it just a teaser or are they gonna replace a Parisian historical facade with this... nonsense? hno:


----------



## 676882

BTW, I just saw this photo for the first time - lightning in honour of the new tiffany's flagship store


----------



## Stravinsky

A question for all the Parisians.

Given that two of the largest public spaces downtown have been (or are in the process of) renovating, i.e. République and Les Halles, what are the odds that Place de la Concorde will be regenerated as well, in the not-too-distant future ?

I can't stand it


----------



## CB31

clouchicloucha said:


> Right
> Gonnesse is selected to be one of the major area of the Grand Paris to be developed.
> Especially when a private group want to invest 2bn€ for free :cheers:
> 
> It will also welcome one of the new Grand Paris Express Station planned for 2024 (also year of the XXXIIIth Olympiad :yes


Don't forget the Expo 2025 that has just gotten the support of the Prime Minister, Manuel Valls :cheers:


----------



## hseugut

Stravinsky said:


> A question for all the Parisians.
> 
> Given that two of the largest public spaces downtown have been (or are in the process of) renovating, i.e. République and Les Halles, what are the odds that Place de la Concorde will be regenerated as well, in the not-too-distant future ?
> 
> I can't stand it


Too many roads / cars ?


----------



## parcdesprinces

Stravinsky said:


> A question for all the Parisians.
> 
> Given that two of the largest public spaces downtown have been (or are in the process of) renovating, i.e. République and Les Halles, what are the odds that Place de la Concorde will be regenerated as well, in the not-too-distant future ?


I remember very well that there has been a project regarding Place de la Concorde in the late 90s when the Right Wing/conservatives were in charge at the City Hall, back then they had planned/proposed to make the inner part of the square 100% pedestrian and such, but when the socialists won the elections in the early 2000s they postponed that project, then they canceled it.


----------



## Stravinsky

hseugut said:


> Too many roads / cars ?


Well yeah, and it's also a nightmare to cross if you're on foot.

Being a central, extensive space, it's got huge potential. But it's a huge roundabout.


----------



## clouchicloucha

parcdesprinces said:


> I remember very well that there has been a project regarding Place de la Concorde in the late 90s when the Right Wing/conservatives were in charge at the City Hall, back then they had planned/proposed to make the inner part of the square 100% pedestrian and such, but when the socialists won the elections in the early 2000s they postponed that project, then they canceled it.


Right but please, other main square/streets of the city have been fully reviewed and rebuild (Stalingrad/republique/Les Halles, Rue de Rennes etc)
Next step in the starting block and according to New PAris Mayor Anne Hidalgo's program should be Place de la Nation and Bastille.

Other projects in a second time are for Place d'Italie and (we can dream) Montparnasse corner.

I think i heard something about Concorde but i don't remember where and any planning.. :dunno:



Stravinsky said:


> Well yeah, and it's also a nightmare to cross if you're on foot.
> 
> Being a central, extensive space, it's got huge potential. But it's a huge roundabout.


Ohhhh Right.. There is a lot to do on that place, for example close the place on the Parc des Tuileries side to become fully pedestrian and improve access to Champs Elysées

*Bastille project*









*Place d'Italie (vision)*









*Avenue Foch (proposal)*


----------



## Stravinsky

^^ I like the Bastille one!

Not too convinced by the other ones, but anyway great, I didn't know of these changes being discussed.


----------



## clouchicloucha

They are ! 
New Mayor has made of the redevelopment of these areas one of her priority, to improve fluidity and creaté tens of thousands housing and offices.
And as inner Paris start to be full, she has to innovate to find and develop new places to build, as optimize squares or build on rail roads


----------



## parcdesprinces

clouchicloucha said:


> Right but please, other main square/streets of the city have been fully reviewed


What I said in my post wasn't in order to bash the lefties at the city hall like you seem to believe, since I don't really care about those political stuff. Actually I simply answered the stravinsky's questions regarding Place de la Concorde with the facts that I know, nothing more dear, so no need to jump on quick conclusions .

Oh and BTW the Avenue Foch-Porte Dauphine project/proposal you just mentioned has been (thankfully) canceled during the last elections' campaign (as an inhabitant & voter of the XVIth arrondissement, where Avenue Foch is located, I even received about that a letter in my mailbox from the local socialist candidate, during the campaign).


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

A new space devoted to contemporary art has been inaugurated in Paris. Designed by American-Canadian architect Frank Gehry, the Louis Vuitton Foundation will house a permanent art collection, as well as temporary exhibitions and concerts in the auditorium.


----------



## clouchicloucha

parcdesprinces said:


> What I said in my post wasn't in order to bash the lefties at the city hall like you seem to believe.


Mouais mouais mouais....... 



parcdesprinces said:


> Oh and BTW the Avenue Foch-Porte Dauphine project/proposal you just mentioned has been (thankfully) canceled during the last elections' campaign (as an inhabitant & voter of the XVIth arrondissement, where Avenue Foch is located, I even received about that a letter in my mailbox from the local socialist candidate, during the campaign).


Nevertheless if that "project" was only a proposal this avenue with such proportions (120m large..) clearly deserve a reflexion on its development.
In this proposal I thought balance between housing and park was interesting.


----------



## Sesto Elemento

Un parc.....why not, mais les housings in the middle of the street...just no.


----------



## CB31

Sesto Elemento said:


> Un parc.....why not, mais les housings in the middle of the street...just no.


+1


----------



## clouchicloucha

It will not be constructed "at the middle of the street": don't forget this avenue is 120m large (!) which means it will just become a regular avenue (i remember they expect to keep at least 60m between both side of Avenue Foch)


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Does anyone know any info on this post-war modernist housing complex in Franconville? Looks like mid '70s, and it's very impressive. I'm sure it must be a notable architect but I can't seem to find anything.


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

http://www.dezeen.com/2014/10/22/so...on-paris-jardins-des-tuileries-fiac-art-fair/

Sou Fujimoto in Paris!


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^


----------



## clouchicloucha

*First stone of Halle Freyssinet, future biggest start-ups incubator in the world :cheers:*
*- 1000 start-ups expected
- Opening in 2016
- Private investment from Xavier Niel (owner of Illiad, 4th french telco operator)
- 200M€ of investment
- Architects: Wilmotte & Associés

Paris Mayor Anne Hidalgo and President Hollande inaugurated the start of construction
*


cochise75 said:


> ^^
> Quelques photos de Jean Baptiste Gurliat postées sur la page Facebook de la Mairie de Paris :


----------



## CB31

^^

Astonishing project, Paris and the other french Métropoles are clearly becoming the digital capitales of Europe :cheers::banana:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

I really hope that this project lives up to the expection. It is exactly what Paris needs to revitalize its image. Knowing Niel's track record, I have high hopes that it will be a success kay:


----------



## Sesto Elemento

According to Emin Iskenderov, destruction of the olds buildings currently in place of the futurs Tours Hermitage will begin in S1 2015, and the construction of the towers will begin after summer 2015. That's very great news, things are getting forward !! Hoping it will be true, finger crossed.

Selon Emin Iskenderov, la destruction des vieux bâtiments actuellement en place des futurs Tours Hermitage débutera en S1 2015, et la construction des tours débutera après l'été 2015 C'est très bonnes nouvelles, les choses avancent !! En espérant que ça soit vrai, doigt croisés.

Эмин Искендеров, разрушение старых зданий в настоящее время в месте для будущего Эрмитажа Туры начинаются в S1 2015, и башня строительство начнется после лета 2015 Это очень хорошая новость, дело движется !! Надеюсь, что это правда, палец пересек.

Emin Iskenderov, la destrucción de antiguos edificios actualmente en vigor para el futuro Hermitage Tours comienzan en S1 2015, y la torre de la construcción comenzará después del verano 2015 Esta es una muy buena noticia, las cosas se están moviendo !! Espero que esto es cierto, los dedos cruzados.

Emin Iskenderov, die Zerstörung der alten Gebäude derzeit für künftige Hermitage Touren beginnen in S1 2015 und Turmkonstruktion wird nach der Sommer 2015 Dies ist eine sehr gute Nachricht, die Dinge in Bewegung zu beginnen !! Hoffe, dass dies wahr ist, überquerte Finger.

*Tours Hermitage / 320m x 2 / 280 000m² / 86 floors / Commerce-housings-office-hôtel / PARIS / Future tallest towers in western europe / 2015-2019*






































kay: :banana:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

At this point, I really don't know what to think. I have a feeling that these towers' construction is "about to start" for almost 4 years now....hopefully this time it is true.

Any news regarding Phare and Triangle?


----------



## Sesto Elemento

For Triangle, news are bad. A vote concerning its construction will be done, and it seems to be very hard to win this vote unfortunatly.
For Phare, we are still waiting for news...


----------



## Jex7844

That's just com indeed.../ Regarding Triangle, check its thread in the 'proposed highrise' section (no good news I'm afraid...)


----------



## cochise75

Athéna Tower - Renovation - Paris-La Défense

Today, by me :


----------



## KiffKiff

*The Fondation Louis Vuitton, between triumph and masterpiece*  (opens on Monday October 27)




















*Vanity Fair :*



> Fondation Louis Vuitton, opening this fall in the Bois de Boulogne—*is like nothing the city has seen before: muscular and delicate, utilitarian and fantastic*, a marriage of cultural ambition and private enterprise. Paul Goldberger looks at the genesis of LVMH chairman Bernard Arnault’s partnership with Gehry, and *the triumphant result*.


*Bloomberg :*



> Frank Gehry fans have enjoyed images of the billowing, sail-like exterior of *his latest hi-tech masterpiece in Paris*. But a private preview this week revealed that the boxy interior structure -- and the artwork it houses -- may be the true star of *the world’s newest first class museum*.


*CNN :*



> *Fondation Louis Vuitton unveils Paris' latest landmark*


*The Telegraph :*



> *Fondation Louis Vuitton: Paris's most exciting new building in a generation*


*Los Angeles Times :*



> *Gehry's Louis Vuitton Foundation museum is a triumph*





> Trading the shimmering metal panels that wrap both Disney Hall and Bilbao for huge curving sails made of glass, a material Gehry uses here in remarkable ways, *it joins the Guggenheim and the Walt Disney Concert Hall in Los Angeles as the most impressive works of the architect's nearly six-decade career.*


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Oh it's beautiful :master:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

It is indeed gorgeous. 

I can easily see this building becoming a 21st century symbol of the city as the Arc de Triomphe is for the 19th century and the Eiffel tower is for the 20th century (even though it was built at the closing of the 19th).


----------



## hseugut

A new Parisian icon. In style.


----------



## Maximalist

Another iconic design by Frank Gehry! I look forward to seeing it in real life!


----------



## clouchicloucha

*NEW 4* Hotel Porte de Vanve*



steph35 said:


> La Porte de Vanves va une nouvelle fois s'orner d'un immeuble contemporain de 10 étages, un hôtel... alléchant sur les rendus... (il l'eut été encore davantage avec 10 étages de plus, mais bon ... )
> 
> Le permis est affiché et les grilles de chantier posées... il sera situé ici, au croisement du boulevard Brune et de la rue Julia Bartet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lankry Architectes
Click to expand...


----------



## cochise75

*Les Halles redevelopment project (1st arrondissement of Paris)*



> *Les Halles will be reorganized and modernized to make the district more welcoming to visitors and will become more cohesive, more open to the city and better integrated into the urban environment. And thanks to reduced congestion, visitors will breathe more freely and be able to access all facilities and make their way with ease in a more agreeable setting.*
> 
> There will be an inviting new public garden, a larger pedestrian district, a new building inspired by nature (La Canopée), a greater number of easier-to-use pathways and routes, a larger, more functional regional train station, an enlarged, refurbished shopping centre, more cultural facilities and a reorganized underground road network.
> 
> With Les Halles – destined to become the heart of a great metropolis, reflecting the vibrancy and excitement of the French capital – the Paris of tomorrow is taking shape.
> 
> [...]
> 
> => http://www.parisleshalles.fr/00371















































































































Pictures by *Sylvie *- http://www.projetleshalles.fr/pendant-les-travaux/forum-des-halles-exterieur-2/


----------



## cochise75

*Lagny-Le Garrance - Bus Center + Offices - 20th arrondissement of Paris*



>


Today, by me :


----------



## KiffKiff

*Rose de Cherbourg, with the Hekla Tower (Jean Nouvel) - La Defense*


----------



## clouchicloucha

What a project kay:
This project would contribute to redevelop this empty zone considering animation, shops etc


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Société Générale | New HQ :bowtie:*



donquichotedelmedina said:


> MAJ du chantier, photos prises aujourd'hui.





vonbingen said:


> plus d'images du campus societe generale à fontenay sous bois
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> architecture anne demians.
> 
> images actu-architecture.com.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ Looks nice!


----------



## Alvar Lavague

clouchicloucha said:


> *Société Générale | New HQ :bowtie:*


Actually, it's not the new headquarters (located on boulevard Haussmann). This is the back office, the front office being located in La Défense.


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ You're right, my mistake sorry for the lack of precision


----------



## clouchicloucha

*DUO Towers projects*


Jex7844 said:


> kar8117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kar8117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kar8117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Roland Garros: Refurbishment & extension. CNE (National Training Center) in progress kay:*




parcdesprinces said:


> *Futur CNE (sur l'actuel stade Hébert, Pte Molitor): *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Concertation-RolandGarros.fr*


----------



## hseugut

No Grand slam has Roland's chic-ness !


----------



## Jex7844

New render extracted from the video below 

Video



*PLEASE SIGN THIS PETITION NOW TO SAVE PARIS'S NEW LANDMARK!!!*​


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

I will sign it, but I have become highly pessimistic about any of the 3 flagship skyscrapers in Paris (Hermitage, Phare and Triangle)

Things just seem to constantly be dragging with no end in sight.


----------



## hseugut

Please be it ! Triangle a de l'allure !


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It looks so beautiful in that last render. Paris is out of its mind demolishing the site for it then not building it


----------



## Bren

Paris Philharmonie.





































http://www.leparisien.fr/diaporama/en-images-decouvrez-le-chantier-de-la-philarmonie-de-paris-14-11-2014-4292035.php?pic=19#infoBulles1


----------



## 676882

http://www.sncf.com/fr/presse/article/renovation-travaux-gare-du-nord

Any news on that? At last they plan to renovate such an important object


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Porte de Clichy*



Bren said:


> Ignacio Prego et Thibaud Babled retenus pour un immeuble de logements à la Porte de Clichy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lemoniteur.fr/155-projets/article/actualite/26332235-ignacio-prego-et-thibaud-babled-retenus-pour-un-immeuble-de-logements-a-la-porte-de-clichy


----------



## KiffKiff

*Canopée - Les Halles*


HDR Les Halles G1 Canopé 31102014 par Aladin Djebara, sur Flickr


----------



## UnHavrais

*Le Cloud*


Localisation : Rue du Quatre Septembre & Rue Richelieu

Arrondissement : IInd

architect : Philippe Chiambaretta

For : Société Foncière Lyonnaise

Cost : 100 M d'€ HT




Indy G said:


> *Le Cloud* Rue du Quatre Septembre, Rue Richelieu, le chantier avance :


Project : 






























More informations : ICI

google map : ICI


----------



## cochise75

*New headquarters of the French Ministry of Defence - 15th arrondissement of Paris

*Today, by me [1-2] :


----------



## cochise75

[2-2]


----------



## cochise75

*Quadrans (offices) - 15th arrondissement of Paris*

Yesterday, by me :


----------



## cochise75

*Résidence "Nouvelle Vague" - 4th arrondissement of Paris*






















































Source : http://www.cogedim-logement.com/Paris4e_NouvelleVague/

Today, by me :


----------



## Stravinsky

[dailymotion]x1r846g_3-ans-de-chantier-des-halles_news[/dailymotion]


----------



## cochise75

*Halle Freyssinet - 13th arrondissement of Paris

*


> *With room for 1,000 startups, France begins work on world's largest incubator*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The $190-million project will renovate Paris’ Halle Freyssinet, a 323,000-square-foot railway building constructed in the 1920s, for use as an incubator space with room for 1,000 startups, according to Journal du Net.
> 
> The effort is being led by French entrepreneur Xavier Niel, founder of Iliad SA, the broadband and wireless company that has turned France’s telecom industry upside down with its low-cost Free service. Niel recently made waves in the U.S. with Illiad’s now-abandoned bid to acquire T-Mobile.
> 
> [...]


Source : http://venturebeat.com/2014/10/23/w...e-unveils-plans-for-worlds-largest-incubator/

Today, by me :


----------



## Feanaro

Stravinsky said:


> [dailymotion]x1r846g_3-ans-de-chantier-des-halles_news[/dailymotion]


So impressive! Go Paris!


----------



## Union Man

Would someone be as kind enough to send me information of all 100m+ buildings in Paris and Petite Couronne. The buildings name and height would be fantastic, also a list of all 100m+ buildings U/C, that are above ground would be really helpful as well.

Thank you.


----------



## Indy G

Updated pictures for Les Halles (last friday night)


----------



## hseugut

Est-ce qu'il pleuvait et est ce que la structure est parfaitement étanche ?

Was it raining and is the Canopee waterproof ?


----------



## Bren

http://www.lesechos.fr/pme-innovation/actualite-pme/0203983128902-le-metro-du-grand-paris-devrait-attirer-de-60-a-70-milliards-deuros-dinvestissements-1070565.php


----------



## _Anunaki_




----------



## Iron_

A new render of the EuropaCity project (2017 > 2021)


----------



## arno-13

Probably my favorite project in Europe, despite being someone who doesn"t favor today's huges commercial centers (i prefer old shool shops, open on the streets). But this project is much more than just shops. It a huge new district, which center is a huge parc, here under lies a commercial center, with restaurants along with a cinema, an inside ski station, russians montains and majors intertainments venues.

Despite those things, this project is quite ecological and oriented toward human being : A huge parc on the roof, connected with other greenspaces and accessible from the floors, a lot of solar cells (more than in the first renders), a new center of social life with a big center place, where streets leads to, with shops on RDCs. That project is not an other ugly box with inside where you never see the light. That's future.:cheers:


----------



## clouchicloucha

*HEKLA Tower on its road: The Epadesa launch reconfiguration of the 'Rose of Cherbourg' district for its redevelopment and construction of Hekla tower * :cheers:


----------



## KiffKiff

Wow, the new render of Europa City is awesome.


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ At 2bn€ it can :bowtie:

-----------------------

*Jean Nouvel's project "Tours Duo" launch sale of its project* kay:










- 180m + 120m high
- 86 000 sqm of offices
- 120 rooms 4* panoramic hôtel
- Panoramic restaurant
- 1800 sqm of shops
- 505 parking space


----------



## _Anunaki_

The tower on the right is very horrible... it is Jean Nouvel ? the "non-tour" between that and triangle tower We are spoiled in Paris... I prefer La Defense district


----------



## _Anunaki_

Paris - La Défense renovation of the "Grande Arche" de la Défense  

Shabby, the Grande Arche celebrated its 25th anniversary this year. For 30 years, the "Grande Arche" will receive extensive renovation work carried out by the state (government) and Eiffage.










Symbol of La Défense, the Grande Arche, designed by Danish architect Johan Otto Von Spreckelsen is at the brink.

*

The French group Eiffage and will inject € 192 million in the works



















A less energy La Grande Arche.

*
At the end of the work, the impressive building that had been carried out by Bouygues in the late 80s should be much less energy, which is one of its main faults today. The project aimed a label "BBC renovation" and HQE thanks to the refurbishment of air handling units, the establishment of a rain water collection system on the roof to reduce at least 16% of the drinking water needs and even improving the building envelope with better interior insulation and access to outdoor light to a reduced need for artificial light and a considerable reduction of energy losses .dropoff window Energy consumption will be divided by three, from 300 kWh / m² / year to 100 kWh / m² / year.










The creation of the promenade deck




















https://translate.google.fr/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=fr&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fdefense-92.fr%2Fprojets%2Fun-nouveau-souffle-pour-la-grande-arche-25735&edit-text=&act=url


----------



## clouchicloucha

clouchicloucha said:


> ^^ At 2bn€ it can :bowtie:
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> *Jean Nouvel's project "Tours Duo" launch sale of its project* kay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 180m + 120m high
> - 86 000 sqm of offices
> - 120 rooms 4* panoramic hôtel
> - Panoramic restaurant
> - 1800 sqm of shops
> - 505 parking space


New Render of DUO :cheers:


----------



## hseugut

:cheers:Much better on the last render


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Are any exterior panels being replaced on the Arch?


----------



## Aemilia

ThatOneGuy said:


> Are any exterior panels being replaced on the Arch?


Yes, with granite ones, what a pity they didn t decide to cover it with glass panels in order to have a fulll glass cube


----------



## clouchicloucha

:cheers:



parcdesprinces said:


> Petit reportage photo du Parisien publié hier + quelques autres photos récentes :cheers: :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EN IMAGES. 2 ans avant l'ouverture, découvrez l’Arena Nanterre La Défense*
> Florence Hubin | 05 Déc. 2014, 16h12
> 
> *Après un an de travaux, le chantier de l’Arena Nanterre La Défense avance à grand pas.*
> 
> Un an après la pose de la première pierre, le chantier de l’Arena Nanterre La Défense avance à grands pas. La moitié des 13 kilomètres de gradins de cette future salle couverte se dressent désormais à 700 mètres de la Grande Arche. Ils pourront accueillir à partir du premier trimestre 2017 jusqu’à 40 000 spectateurs pour assister à des concerts ou des rencontres sportives.
> 
> Le club de rugby Racing Metro 92, dont le président- Jacky Lorenzetti est le porteur de ce projet financé uniquement sur fonds privés pour un montant avoisinant les 400 M€, disposera d’une loge dans les gradins, face à l’écran géant de 2000 m². Au total, 60 000 m3 de béton vont être utilisés pour la réalisation des fondations et de l’infrastructure. La charpente métallique de 4 500 tonnes est fabriquée en Italie et sera posée entre mai 2015 et mai 2016. Pour hisser la toiture - qui recouvrira totalement la structure - à plus de 30 mètres de haut, Vinci Construction fera appel à une grue géante, comme il n’en existe que deux ou trois en Europe, a souligné vendredi sur le chantier Jean-François Delmas, responsable gros œuvre stade chez Vinci.
> 
> 
> 
> *Le Parisien.fr*
> 
> 
> 
> parcdesprinces said:
> 
> 
> 
> Progress of construction (November/December 2014):
> 
> *Location: Paris (Nanterre/La Défense),* Ile de France
> *Name: "Arena 92" * (New Stadium)
> *Tenant: Racing-Métro 92,* Rugby (formerly Racing-Club de France)
> *Capacity: 32,000* (3,000 business seats + 100 suites)
> *Opening: 2016* u/c
> *Architects: Atelier Christian de Portzamparc*, jointly with Vinci (construction)
> *Cost: €352M* (100% Private: Racing Arena/Racing-Métro 92/Stadome + naming rights)
> *Fixed Roof/Dome + movable tiers for concert/indoor arena configuration
> Largest HD video screen in the world (2,000m²/21,528 sq ft)
> 33,000m² of office spaces + 10,000m² of commercial/entertainment areas inside the stadium
> Renewable energy/"High Environmental Quality" Stadium (geothermal heating, photovoltaic cells: 1,100m² & solar-thermal panels)
> Rainwater collection system*
> 
> 
> Project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> Construction (November/December 2014):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Le Parisien.fr* *&* *Waymarking.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## delvie76

Curieuse coincidence ,sur cette image n°10 .

Le parallélisme entre la flèche de la grue et le toit de granite


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Philharmonie | Grand Opening in january 2015 (supposed to..) kay:*



hseugut said:


>





hseugut said:


>


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Christmas lighting*











Indy G said:


>





Indy G said:


> L'avenue Montaigne partie 1 :


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Christmas lighting part 2*




Indy G said:


> L'avenue Montaigne





Indy G said:


> Tu m'as devancé
> Mais je vais néanmoins ajouter les miennes, d'autant que tu mélanges allègrement les Champs, la rue Royale et l'avenue Montaigne :devil:
> 
> D'abord, les Champs-Elysées et la place de la Concorde :





Indy G said:


> rue Royale (mon petit coup de coeur).


----------



## 676882

That's not nice at all
*Paris La Défense shifts focus from building to renovations*
http://www.pie-mag.com/articles/8659/paris-la-defense-shifts-focus-from-building-to-renovations/


> Investment in the Paris district of La Défense Seine Arche remains strong, with five new towers delivered this year but management body EPADESA is focusing increasingly on renovation of existing buildings, says CEO Hugues Parant.
> Delivered this year have been Allianz's Athéna tower, Sogecap's D2, Perella Weinberg's Tour Blanche - since sold to LaSalle Investment Management and Quantum Global Real Estate - Tishman Speyer's Esplanade building and Unibail-Rodamco's Majunga, making 2014, "one of the best years in the history of La Défense", Parant told web portal Immoweek in a recent interview.
> Office take-up has also improved and is on course to reach 200,000 sq.m. in 2014, around double last year's level, and the vacancy rate will drop to 7% by 2017 because no further deliveries are due in this period, he said. Russian developer *Hermitage's €3bn mixed-use twin towers* project, if the sales agreement is signed as scheduled in mid-2015, is likely to be completed in 2019. *"We are ready to launch the project as soon as it is signed,"* said Parant. But the renovation of existing towers is now becoming increasingly important.
> "Our aim is to restructure between 100,000 and 150,000 sq.m. a year. We reckon that a tower starts to have problems once it is over 30 years old, and that is the case for a third of them," said Parant. EPADESA is also studying the possibility of a cable car transport system to facilitate movement around the massive La Défense Seine Arche district. This could run from the western edge of La Défense at Pont de Neuilly to the Grande Arche, the upcoming Arena 92 stadium and the planned La Folie station in Nanterre. But this is only a project; no negotiations are yet taking place on financing, said Parant. pie


That means "never"


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ Not sure at all.
Actually this Hermitage project is full private and will offer EPADESA a lot of new revenue.
This project would run in parallel of a global renovation project.


----------



## 676882

I've been hearing of it since 2011. And probably will have been hearing for the next couple years


----------



## Bren

Villages Nature enters its operational phase
















































> The detailed programme for this project, signed on 2 July 2013, eventually provides for:
> - the construction of 2,300 accommodation units at the tourist residence;
> - the construction of recreational facilities and attractions, on a designated area of 160,000 m2;
> - the digging of 15 hectares of water stretches;
> - a programme integrated into its environment, including 45 hectares of woodland, through a network of soft links and ecological corridors.


http://www.villagesnature.com


----------



## 676882

Told ya: _le financement du projet des tours Hermitage est remis en question_

http://defense-92.fr/immobilier/hermitage-plaza-pour-le-canard-enchaine-le-projet-est-abandonne-hermitage-dement-26057

Le Canard's satirical, but sanctions are pretty real


----------



## hseugut

http://www.lebonbon.fr/culture/grand-paris-trois-projets-valides/



> Trois projets du Grand Paris ont été validé hier par la Société du Grand Paris : la rénovation du RER A, le prolongement du RER Eole et le prolongement de la ligne 11 du métro.
> 
> Le projet du Grand Paris, qui vise à améliorer la communication entre la ville intra-muros et sa grande banlieue, prend enfin de l’ampleur. Hier, le financement de trois projets ont été validé par la Société du Grand Paris (SGP).
> Le prolongement du RER E vers l’ouest et de la ligne 11 du métro jusqu’à Rosny-Bois Perrier, ainsi que la rénovation du RER A devraient bientôt être effectifs pour un montant total de 276 millions d’euros.
> 
> En savoir plus sur http://www.lebonbon.fr/culture/grand-paris-trois-projets-valides/#bkQSecZBAglkUMim.99


----------



## clouchicloucha

*C42 building by Citroën | Champs Elysées*



Indy G said:


> Juste pour info, ils ont installé un toboggan géant depuis quelques temps (aucune idée depuis quand si ce n'est qu'il n'était pas là cet été).
> J'ai demandé en ce qui concerne la pérénité du truc et on m'a rétorqué que c'est du temporaire (mais qui pourrait durer en cas de succès de l'expérience).
> Pour les enfants (et les grands qui ont gardé un peu d'enfant en eux), c'est 2€ la descente (ça fout le tournis à l'arrivée).





Indy G said:


>


----------



## hseugut

Wake up Paris ! Paris s'éveille !


----------



## hseugut

Let's be some snow for XMAS !


----------



## Avemano

Bren said:


> Villages Nature enters its operational phase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.villagesnature.com


But en plus de ça they also agrandissent le centre commercial Val d'Europe no ? It is visible when you arrive à Chessy from the A4.

edit : ah ben yes, autant pour moi.
http://www.leparisien.fr/espace-pre...n-du-centre-commercial-26-11-2013-3349371.php


----------



## cochise75

*Spiritual & Cultural Russian Orthodox Center - Jean-Michel Wilmotte - 7th arrondissement of Paris

*































































Source : http://www.wilmotte.com/fr/projet/g...tuel-et-culturel-orthodoxe-russe-Perspectives

Yesterday :










Source : http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_project_sProjectName=eglise_russe


----------



## plittank

__________
*The construction sites of office buildings in the GRAND PARIS*

1. *campus societe generale*. fontenay sous bois. 85194 m2.








http://www.lemoniteur.fr/155-projet...e-signe-anne-demians-pour-la-societe-generale
https://twitter.com/FMDelasalles/status/534974002767613952








architecte Anne Demians
__________
2. *citylights*. boulogne billancourt. 81778 m2.








http://rivesdeseine.forumactif.com/t421 … ghts-tours
architecte Dominique Perrault. refurbishment


----------



## Stravinsky

Where in the 7eme that orthodox complex?


----------



## David Louis

Stravinsky said:


> Where in the 7eme that orthodox complex?



48.861968, 2.301017. Near to Palais de l'Alma.


----------



## cochise75

*Lagny-Le Garrance - Bus Center + Offices - 20th arrondissement of Paris*



>


Today, by me : [1/2]


----------



## cochise75

[2/2]


----------



## plittank

*PUSHED SLAB*. PARIS 75013. 
offices building

ARCHITECTS : www.mvrdv.nl
SURFACE : 19000 sqm
__________
http://www.archdaily.com/572616/pushed-slab-mvrdv/
http://afasiaarq.blogspot.com/2014/11/mvrdv.html
http://www.icade.fr/icade/actualite...-19-000-m2-bureaux-13eme-arrondissement-paris
http://www.domusweb.it/en/architecture/2014/11/27/
http://www.mvrdv.nl/projects/PUSHED_SLAB/
__________
http://www.icade.fr/var/ezwebin_sit...b-vue-5/126542-1-fre-FR/Pushed-Slab-vue-5.jpg








http://ad009cdnb.archdaily.net/wp-c..._pushed-slab-mvrdv_07_-c-_philippe_ruault.jpg








http://www.domusweb.it//content/dam...v_pushed_slab_/domus-01-mvrdv-pushed-slab.jpg








http://ad009cdnb.archdaily.net/wp-c...slab-mvrdv_portada_04_-c-_philippe_ruault.jpg








http://www.domusweb.it/content/dam/..._slab_/gallery/domus-06-mvrdv-pushed-slab.jpg








http://www.mvrdv.nl/en/projects/PUSHED_SLAB/001_PushedSlab.jpg/








http://ad009cdnb.archdaily.net/wp-c..._pushed-slab-mvrdv_08_-c-_philippe_ruault.jpg








http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-s27Ik1aP8...w/s1600/+MVRDV+.+Pushed+Slab+.+Paris+(18).jpg








http://www.casaeclima.com/public/casaeclima/anteprime/slab_ap copia.jpg








http://www.icade.fr/var/ezwebin_sit...ab-vue-4/16688-3-fre-FR/Pushed-Slab-vue-4.jpg








http://soyouknowbetter.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/1-Pushed-Slab-MVRDV.jpg








http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-9tWBNiB65...4/s1600/+MVRDV+.+Pushed+Slab+.+Paris+(10).jpg








http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-jnx4oKz50...0/s1600/+MVRDV+.+Pushed+Slab+.+Paris+(15).jpg








http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-sNBixSV--...hc/s1600/+MVRDV+.+Pushed+Slab+.+Paris+(3).jpg








http://img.archilovers.com/projects/5e74cf4b-221c-4e2d-89dd-48c01e2f4766.jpg








http://www.icade.fr/var/ezwebin_sit...ab-vue-3/16683-4-fre-FR/Pushed-Slab-vue-3.jpg


----------



## plittank

OFFICES BUILDINGS CONSTRUCTIONS SITES.
GRAND PARIS.

3. *eco campus orange*. city of chatillon. 72785 sqm
http://www.interconstruction.fr/blocks/homepage-slider/attachment/1130/

















architects Bridot & Willerval
________
4. *eole-campus evergreen credit agricole*. city of montrouge. 71825 sqm
http://www.arte-charpentier.com/fr/projets/1288-campus_evergreen_eole.html








https://atelierkaba.wordpress.com/2012/06/28/derniere-realisation-campus-a-montrouge/








architect arte&charpentier
________
works in progress


----------



## hseugut

Merci pour ces superbes updates !


----------



## plittank

hseugut said:


> Merci pour ces superbes updates !


thanks but where are my pictures of PUSHED SLAB ? any bugs ?


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^you need to use the embed codes, which are (img)link(/url), but with [] instead of ().


----------



## plittank

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^you need to use the embed codes, which are (img)link(/url), but with [] instead of ().


i can't do it !!hno:


----------



## plittank

*OFFICES BUILDINGS CONSTRUCTIONS SITES.*
GRAND PARIS

5. *ECOWEST*. city of levallois-perret. 58000 sqm
http://www.parismetropole2020.com/web/#/projects/11510/1
























http://sefi-intrafor.fayat.com/Les-...ndations-en-front-de-Seine-a-Levallois-Perret

architects DGM & Associés et B&B architectes
________
6. *SFR. second phasis*. city of saint-denis. 55000 sqm








architect viguier.
________
works in progress


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Anyone know the difference between_ logements locatifs sociaux _and _maisons de ville en accession sociale_?


----------



## Alvar Lavague

The first one refers to social rental housing, the second one refers to town houses sold at an affordable price to people living in social housing.


----------



## Iron_

Paris : spectacle visuel et compte à rebours au Nouvel An


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Alvar Lavague said:


> The first one refers to social rental housing, the second one refers to town houses sold at an affordable price to people living in social housing.


Thanks. Regarding the _maisons en ville_, that would make sense - however where I met this expression it was used to designate a completely new complex of buildings. They will look like this:










http://www.colombes.fr/renovation-urbaine/ile-marante-offrir-un-environnement-de-qualite-487.html

In fairness they actually look like "houses" rather than appartment buildings, so maybe that's the explanation.


----------



## plittank

*OFFICES BUILDINGS CONSTRUCTIONS SITES*
GRAND PARIS
________
7. *tower D2*. paris la defense. 50600 sqm
http://www.constructalia.com/photoalbum/main/album_1065/picture_12425.jpg








architects Anthony Béchu, Tom Sheehan
________
8. *campus sanofi*. city of gentilly. 50403 sqm 
http://campus-val-de-bievre.com/projet/
http://www.bouygues-immobilier-corp...384/campus_sanofi_val_de_bievre_690x384_1.jpg








http://campus-val-de-bievre.com/galerie/
*construction site pictures*
architects Valode et Pistre
_______
9. *qu4drans. first phasis*. paris 15th. 46000 sqm
video : http://link.brightcove.com/services...8eAcN&bclid=3914381782001&bctid=3921718381001
http://www.sodearif.com/uploads/sfW...626/center/vue-aerienne_impression-papier.jpg








http://www.gliesien.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/chantier_ballard.jpg








architect Wilmotte


----------



## plittank

*OFFICES BUILDINGS CONSTRUCTIONS SITES*
GRAND PARIS
works in progress
________

10. *veolia environnement headquarters*. city of aubervilliers. 45000 sqm

http://www.icade.fr/var/ezwebin_sit...ar-grand-visuel-Siege-social-Veolia-vue-1.jpg








http://www.a234.fr/architecture/projects/siege-et-centre-unique-de-veolia-environnementparis-auberv/
https://twitter.com/Tibbo43/status/52678102036094566









architect Dietmar Feichtinger
_______

11. *lemnys*. city of issy-les-moulineaux. 39500 sqm

http://www.larenovation.fr/portfolio/lemnys-issy-les-moulineaux-2
http://www.lemnys.fr/visuels-plans.php
http://www.lemnys.fr/visuels-images-de-synthese.php
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=fr.artefacto.impactlemnysInHouse


















architect Christian de Portzamparc. refurbishment
_______

12. *tower allianz*. paris la defense. 35175 sqm

http://defense-92.fr/photos-du-chantier-athena









architect Bridot Willerval.


----------



## plittank

*CONSTRUCTION SITE CLICHY-BATIGNOLLES. *PARIS 17TH.

Architects : MDNH
11.706 sqm	
Housing





































http://www.mdnh.fr/page34.php
PICTURES http://www.mdnh.fr
works coming soon.


----------



## plittank

*Sorbonne Nouvelle. Paris 3*

*LA SORBONNE NEW CAMPUS* : 35.000 sqm for year 2018.
architect : *De Portzamparc.*

http://belairsud.blogspirit.com/archive/2014/12/09/la-sorbonne-nouvelle-paris-3-3024431.html









new sorbonne campus









All the buildings into the dotted line will be replaced by the new building on the first picture.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^where is that, more exactly? thanks!


----------



## David Louis

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^where is that, more exactly? thanks!



48.844999, 2.396839. 10 avenue de Saint-Mandé/33 rue de Picpus, Paris.


----------



## plittank

new seats for the philharmonie de paris. self-picture from the TV.


----------



## Iron_

New renders of EuropaCity













































And a video: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2cztmi_europacity-vu-par-ses-concepteurs_lifestyle


----------



## KiffKiff

Europa City 

*The new Water Theater Grove in the Gardens of Versailles (work in progress, opening spring 2015) :*



















Source : http://www.chateauversailles.fr/les-actualites-du-domaine/evenements/evenements/autres-evenements/bosquet-du-theatre-deau#


----------



## eurico

europa city looks awesome... probably could be the best theme park in Europe.... when is the opening date?


----------



## clouchicloucha

*AREN'ICE | Home of French Hockey federation kay:
Construction starts in Cergy Pontoise!*


----------



## alexandru.mircea

I was having my doubts about using Othoniel's art for the fountain's decoration at Versailles, but I really like that render.

When is the ice ring above supposed to be opened?


----------



## Sacré Coeur

August 2016 but it seems pretty ambitious...


----------



## 676882

Did they start? Or just talkin' as usual?


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ Finance has been approved for the first step (every green lights were lit), land have been acquired, they probe the ground and planned to start work and dig at the end of 2015 :cheers:


----------



## hseugut

*The article about Val de Marne*

Grand Paris impacts Val de Marne



> Main cities involved are :
> 
> Vitry-sur-Seine
> 
> Construction of 1.6 million sqm of mixed use buildings including the “Vitry-Centre” of the future GPE, line 15.
> 
> Villeneuve-St-Georges
> 
> A major urban renovation project is under way in the center, supported by the government.
> 
> Orly / Coeur d’Orly
> 
> Several millions of office and commercial spaces as well as a congress center are under plan right next to Paris-Orly airport creating an airport city. Aeroport de Paris has already launched a €450Million modernization program, called “One roof”, reconnecting its South and West terminals together and end Oct. 2013, the T7 tramway line will be in operation to connect the airport better to the rest of the Grand Paris public transportation network.
> 
> Villejuif / Campus Grand Parc
> 
> The city of Villejuif, home of the leading cancer research center “Gustave Roussy”, has reserved a zone around the hospital to host new research labs and offices devoted to oncology and related health technologies. At 50 meters below the ground, this 172 acres area will receive a major subway station of GPE where lines 15 and 14 will be connecting.
> 
> 
> Ivry-sur-Seine
> 
> A huge urban regeneration program called Ivry Confluence, managed by SADEV94, is taking place right next to Paris Rive Gauche. A total of 1.3 million sqm (14 million sqft) will be built including 50% office and 40% housing.
> 
> 
> Val-de-Fontenay
> 
> Like an eastern counterweight of La Defense, this city of Grand Paris is evolving rapidly. Large groups like Societe Generale which builds a 968,000 sqft campus, are attracted by the reinforced public transport offering. The existing RER station (lines A and E) will also become a station of the GPE line 15, Metro Line 1 will be extended till there, as well as the T1 tramway line.
> 
> 
> Saint-Mandé
> 
> This small-sized city of Val de Marne is becoming the capital of earth sciences (meteorology, weather, climatology, hydrology) since the arrival of IGN, MeteoFrance, SHOM (Service Hydrographique et Oceanographique de la Marine), Inventaire Forestier National. A total of 269,000 sqft of office are scheduled to be built on a 7.9 acres of land.
> 
> 
> 
> La-Queue-en-Brie
> 
> A new business park with 968,000 sqft of office space is being built which should transform the access to Paris via road 4.
> - See more at: http://www.valdemarne.com/en/le-grand-paris-impacts-val-de-marne#sthash.H3ZSTLKq.dpuf


----------



## _Anunaki_

[dailymotion]_paris-celebre-le-passage-en-2015-avec-un-spectacle-exceptionnel-sur-les-champs-elysees_people?start=7[/dailymotion]


----------



## _Anunaki_

[dailymotion]paris-celebre-le-passage-en-2015-avec-un-spectacle-exceptionnel-sur-les-champs-elysees_people?start=7[/dailymotion]

bon ben mettre une video dailymotion sa marche pas quel merde


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ Yes it does, as for Youtube put the tag *[dailymotion]ref_of_the_video[/dailymtion]* :yes:
I think your video ref may be wrong doesn't it?


----------



## parcdesprinces

_Anunaki_ said:


> [dailymotion]x2dt3iw_paris-celebre-le-passage-en-2015-avec-un-spectacle-exceptionnel-sur-les-champs-elysees_people?start=7[/dailymotion]


^^ Fixed .


----------



## cochise75

Hum...



cochise75 said:


> * Happy new year!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [dailymotion]x2dt3iw_paris-celebre-le-passage-en-2015-avec-un-spectacle-exceptionnel-sur-les-champs-elysees_people[/dailymotion]


:colbert:


----------



## 676882

those morons with laser pointers


----------



## LDN N7

Paris could do some wonderful celebrations… it is a shame these are so small and disappointing.


----------



## 676882

^^ All budget wasted in 14 july))


----------



## LDN N7

That's a shame, as new year is a great opportunity for Paris especially to (sell) itself to the global media. These opportunities should never be passed up.


----------



## parcdesprinces

letranger said:


> All budget wasted in 14 july))


Actually, this is much more a matter of tradition and choice than a matter of budget.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

TBH I went out for the change of years at Trocadero once and I didn't like the vibe, 14th of July is much much better. Maybe if there's fireworks then that would improve the new year's eve vibe, though, I don't know.


----------



## tonisicile

JE SUIS CHARLIE !


----------



## Vladk0

#JeSuisCharlie! Stay strong, Paris!!


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Europacity, as seen by its conceptors* :cheers:

[dailymotion]x2cztmi[/dailymotion]


----------



## Urbanista1

Paris you are amazing!


----------



## GB1

#je suis Charlie, my thoughts and deepest condolences go out to all the victims and their families. Stay strong Paris, the UK stands with you.


----------



## Bren

Europacity again.





[/QUOTE]


----------



## cochise75

*Lagny-Le Garance - Bus Center + Offices - 20th arrondissement of Paris*



>


Today : [1-2]


Lagny-Le Garance [Paris XXe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Lagny-Le Garance [Paris XXe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Lagny-Le Garance [Paris XXe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Lagny-Le Garance [Paris XXe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Lagny-Le Garance [Paris XXe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


----------



## cochise75

[2-2]


Lagny-Le Garance [Paris XXe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Lagny-Le Garance [Paris XXe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Lagny-Le Garance [Paris XXe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Lagny-Le Garance [Paris XXe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Lagny-Le Garance [Paris XXe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


----------



## clouchicloucha

*NEW TGI | Paris XVIIth arrondissement | U/C*



milo92 said:


> :wave:
> 
> Quelques photos du 24 janvier, pas aussi belles que celle d'Aladin, surtout qu'il y a 2 Liebherr à flèche relevable immondes qui gâchent les pixels :down:





Le çhalenar said:


> Petite comparaison locale (site de lepoint.fr)





kar8117 said:


>


----------



## David Louis

To much Renzo Piano and Jean Nouvel. I want Norman Foster and Zaha Hadid.


----------



## kar8117

^^


David Louis said:


> To much Renzo Piano and Jean Nouvel. I want Norman Foster and Zaha Hadid.


 Norman Foster coming soon! (hopefully...)
the developer said a few days ago again that construction would start this summer.


----------



## David Louis

Thank kar8117! And now, I want another big tower for other side of La Defense.


----------



## clouchicloucha

For Foster's Twin tower we have to stay prudent and keep in mind everything should be fixed before enjoying 

But you're right we are on a good way :yes:


----------



## kar8117

^^


David Louis said:


> Thank kar8117! And now, I want another big tower for other side of La Defense.


a 220m tower is planned on the left side but it's Jean Nouvel :lol:
Hekla tower


----------



## David Louis

Restructuration of Macdonald warehouses


----------



## hseugut

*Find out the Montmartre bump *


----------



## ThatOneGuy

What, so Phare might be built now?


----------



## David Louis

I don't known why there are more and better towers on the right side of La Defense. What's wrong with the left side?


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ Nothing wrong but each side depends on a different city and different mayor so different urban politics..


----------



## kar8117

the shopping mall occupies a large part of the "left side"..


----------



## kar8117

ThatOneGuy said:


> What, so Phare might be built now?


Unibail (the developer) has won the legal battle against the nimbies.. so the chances it's going to go ahead are good


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ Yeah but we have to be sure about Unibail's strategy considering plenty of projects: Trinity, Triangle and Phare.
I think Unibail will first wait to know the decision about Triangle Tower in Paris before launching Phare, which would mean financing 3 major project in a time.


----------



## clouchicloucha

*CITY LIGHTS | U/C*



Indy G said:


> Une petite photo en nocturne (qualité très médiocre je vous l'accorde).


----------



## anastylose

*update villette*

Some updates of the Philarmonie..


















I don't really know if the hall is finished..


















..And along the bassin de la Villette the new buildings replacing the former power station:



























..not the most original style, I'd say :sly:


----------



## kar8117

..And along the bassin de la Villette the new buildings replacing the former power station:



























..not the most original style, I'd say :sly:[/QUOTE]

ca fait tres anglais cet immeuble en brique.. moi j'aime bien


----------



## clouchicloucha

*New renders of TGIm | U>C*



kar8117 said:


> un rendu du tgi que je n'avais jamais vu


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Is that shiny wavy part on the Philarmonie metal or glass?


----------



## cochise75

^^

Stainless steel


----------



## clouchicloucha

*After Handball French team great world Cup winning









New Home of Handball French Federation is coming in greater Paris :yes:*






















































http://www.leparisien.fr/actualite/...reteil-19-01-2015-4459799.php?pic=8#contTitre


----------



## cochise75

*Spiritual & Cultural Russian Orthodox Center - Jean-Michel Wilmotte - 7th arrondissement of Paris

*































































Source : http://www.wilmotte.com/fr/projet/g...tuel-et-culturel-orthodoxe-russe-Perspectives

Today :



Source : http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_project_sProjectName=eglise_russe


----------



## Neric007

Love it! It's gonna be a nice addition to the neighborhood and the banks of the Seine. Not as good as the first design that was chosen though.


----------



## clouchicloucha

Never saw such HD render before! :eek2:
What a church!! :banana:

But a question: why in these render French flag is down :?


----------



## Stravinsky

That is really an amazing building.


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Extension of Metro Line 14 north | First step :cheers:
*


vincent1746 said:


> Quelques photos du prolongement de la ligne 14 à la porte de Clichy, ce samedi 31 Janvier :


----------



## cochise75

*Résidence "Nouvelle Vague" - 4th arrondissement of Paris*



















Source : http://www.cogedim-logement.com/pro...ris/nouvelle-vague-ile-saint-louis-75004.html

Today :


Résidence Nouvelle Vague [Paris IVe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Résidence Nouvelle Vague [Paris IVe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Résidence Nouvelle Vague [Paris IVe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Résidence Nouvelle Vague [Paris IVe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

cochise75 said:


> ^^
> 
> Stainless steel


It would be awesome if they buffed out the welding joints and it looked like one solid piece :drool:


----------



## KiffKiff

*Hotel Melia by Vincent1746 :*



vincent1746 said:


> L’hôtel Mélia ce matin sous le soleil :


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Those are some cool sculptures.


----------



## Turing

D2 Tower


----------



## Neric007

Nice roof top!


----------



## kar8117

Cyril said:


>





la chambre bleue said:


> *TGI*
> Hauteur: 160m
> Architecte: Renzo Piano
> Surface: 88 500m²
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___________________________________________________


----------



## David Louis

kar8117 said:


>


Where is this area? I can't recognize it.


----------



## kar8117

^^ batignoles/pont cardinet and clichy


----------



## Neric007

Is the Jussieu PARC "centre de recherche" still alive?


----------



## Iron_

A more realistic view with the real projects


----------



## David Louis

*Bercy Arena*


----------



## kar8117

Neric007 said:


> Is the Jussieu PARC "centre de recherche" still alive?


yes!


----------



## Sacré Coeur

But I guess construction works haven't started yet.


----------



## kar8117

new video for the 150m ALTO tower (UBS)

http://vimeo.com/117780604


----------



## KiffKiff

*Athena Tower*


French city by azzalma, on Flickr



Cyril said:


> All pictures ©Cyril.


----------



## kar8117

Sacré Coeur said:


> But I guess construction works haven't started yet.


to be confirmed.. i havent been to the jussieu area for ages..


----------



## Indy G

French ministry of Justice



Indy G said:


> Petite visite (extérieur et intérieurs) du Millénaire 3 aka le futur ministère de la Justice :


----------



## Indy G

Next :


Indy G said:


>


----------



## Indy G

End :



Indy G said:


> La future entrée :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L'atrium :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un futur bureau donnant sur l'atrium :


----------



## Indy G

Ministry of Defense, French "Pentagone" :



Indy G said:


> Quelques vues de l'animal depuis le périph, ça en jette quand même (manquera plus que Triangle pour que ce secteur soit vraiment impressionnant.
> Désolé pour les cadrages hasardeux mais j'etais en bagnole en train de conduire...


----------



## Indy G

And the Philarmonie (Jean Nouvel)


----------



## Neric007

Really can't make up my mind whether I like it or not. Really looks like the painting is falling appart.


----------



## kar8117

phillarmonie at night


----------



## ThatOneGuy

>


It's rare you see a reclad that makes the building look older and more worn out than before.

Also I really hope one day they will build a tower in place of that Allianz Building.


----------



## hseugut

*Paris 2024 : des Jeux à 6 milliards*

http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75/jo-2024-a-paris-meme-hidalgo-se-prend-au-jeu-11-02-2015-4523947.php



> La maire de Paris, de plus en plus tentée par l'aventure, devrait se laisser convaincre par un argument de poids. Selon nos informations, le budget d'organisation des JO 2024 s'élèverait à 6 Mds€.


http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75/jo-2024-a-paris-ce-que-dit-le-fameux-rapport-11-02-2015-4523939.php



> Même si aucune décision n'est attendue dans la foulée, le processus de candidature pourrait amorcer un important virage demain. C'est en effet le jour choisi par Bernard Lapasset, président du Comité français du sport international (Cfsi), pour rendre le rapport sur l'étude d'opportunité sur une candidature de Paris aux JO de 2024.


http://www.lesechos.fr/journal20150211/lec1_france/0204149012451-anne-hidalgo-revient-dans-le-sprint-final-de-la-candidature-de-paris-aux-jo-1092153.php



> Anne Hidalgo revient dans le sprint final de la candidature de Paris aux JO. Le comité sportif va chiffrer jeudi à moins de 4 milliards d’euros le budget du projet.


----------



## kar8117

ThatOneGuy said:


> It's rare you see a reclad that makes the building look older and more worn out than before.
> 
> Also I really hope one day they will build a tower in place of that Allianz Building.


it doesnt' look older hno:
when you see it in real it's really nice actually!


----------



## kar8117

arena 92 today












>


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^Strange there aren't more official HD render of Arena 92..


----------



## hseugut

*FFR Grand stade potentially ready for 2024 Olympic games*

http://www.leparisien.fr/espace-premium/essonne-91/jo-2024-le-grand-stade-de-rugby-en-joker-13-02-2015-4529079.php



> « Bien évidemment, si leur livraison s'avère compatible avec les délais du projet, une réflexion sera menée quant à leur intégration dans le concept olympique. » La confiance du président de l'agglomération C'est cette dernière phrase qui a retenu l'attention de Francis Chouat, le président PS de l'agglomération d'Evry Centre Essonne, et ses collègues maires de Ris et de Bondoufle, les deux villes où se situe l'emprise de l'ancien hippodrome. « Nous saluons la mention dans le rapport de l'opportunité que représente le futur grand stade de rugby de la FFR sur le territoire, s'est réjoui hier Francis Chouat. Pour cela, les collectivités porteuses du projet grand stade à Ris-Orangis restent mobilisées au service de la candidature et de l'ensemble des représentants du monde sportif. » Et d'enchaîner en estimant que, « dans l'esprit de concorde né le 11 janvier dernier », une possible candidature de Paris pour les JO serait « un beau et grand projet ambitieux et intégrateur pour tous les Franciliens, de première et seconde couronne ». Pour séduire le monde sportif en cas de candidature parisienne aux Jeux, le grand stade possède un atout de poids : financé par la FFR, il ne grèverait pas le budget alloué à une éventuelle organisation des Jeux en France.


----------



## Minato ku

*Gaîté complex and hôtel Pullman* (14th arrondissement, Montparnasse).
MVRDV









Green: Hotel (renovation).
Yellow: Shopping mall (renewal and extension). 16,000m² to 40,000m², it will become the fourth largest shopping mall in Central Paris.
Mauve: Social housing (construction).
Red: Private nursery (construction).
Rose: Public Library (displacement).
Blue: offices (demolition and reconstruction).










http://www.lemoniteur.fr/155-projets/article/actualite/27503962-a-montparnasse-mvrdv-mettra-la-mixite-en-boites#27503916


----------



## Neric007

Great! This area desperately needs some improvements!


----------



## kar8117

inside the new paris philharmonic


----------



## kar8117

housing development in the batignolle district, near the new courthouse tower:





















http://www.videos.ketb.com/video/6bbada19ad6s.html


----------



## kar8117

the new Melia hotel has opened today :cheers:



vincent1746 said:


> L’hôtel Mélia ce matin sous le soleil :


----------



## Iron_

^^
Not opened yet. It will in march.


----------



## kar8117

:wave:

^^ nope. i confirm that it opened today.


----------



## kar8117

new Okko hotel. porte de sevres












> On the site of the Pullman Paris Rive-Gauche hotel, formerly Sofitel-Porte de Sèvres, the developer Bouygues Immobilier has undertaken an ambitious project designed to accommodate the future headquarters of insurance firm SMA, as well as the future OKKO hotel. Jean-Michel Wilmotte is the man behind the architecture of this 149-bedroom hotel, held within a sculpted building that will effortlessly blend into the heart of this fast-evolving district. Construction work is soon to get underway on the hotel, whose doors should be open to the public in 2017. OKKO’s guests will find that the proximity of the tram service, the Balard metro stop and the Porte de Versailles make this hotel the ideal stop-off for a business trip.


----------



## kar8117

office building, porte de gentilly
Atelier Brenac et Gonzalez


----------



## Mr Bricks

kar8117 said:


> inside the new paris philharmonic


Looks a bit messy tbh. Maybe it looks better in the flesh.


----------



## kar8117

works going on inside the forum des halles shopping center


----------



## kar8117

LOT O7 CLICHY-BATIGNOLLES

Zac Clichy Batignolles, secteur ouest, Parc Martin Luther King, Paris 17
Floor area: 24 200 m2 spc – Delivery: 2017
Buyer: BNP PARIBAS CARDIF



> With the regeneration of disused railway land, the burgeoning Batignolles eco-district is writing a new chapter in Parisian town planning, in which this building – like Renzo Piano’s flagshipn tower of the future Palais de Justice court buildings – will become one of the signature landmarks of the district’s forthcoming office quarter.
> Built around the 10 hectare Martin Luther King Park, this deliberately mixed landscape thought up by Paris municpal council residential buildings and offices. Our building blends in harmoniously with this new approcah, from its vantage point alongside the Gare Saint Lazare approaches, mid-way between the old and new Batignolles districts.
> Lying on either side of the Boulevard Périphérique, the enviable geographical location of this new connected, dynamic area, forms a pivotal intersection between the central business district, La Défense and the capital’s historical centre.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^What will they do with the historic Palace of Justice building?


----------



## kar8117

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^What will they do with the historic Palace of Justice building?


The old palace of justice will still host the appeal court and the National School for the Judiciary.


----------



## kar8117

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^What will they do with the historic Palace of Justice building?


it will also host the Court of Cassation (The Court is the court of final appeal for civil and criminal matters) and the Conseil de prud'hommes (employment tribunal)


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Thanks!


----------



## kar8117

you are welcome :hi:


----------



## kar8117

Cité de l’Économie et de la Monnaie.
Completion: end of 2016

On the Place du Général Catroux, transformation of a former branch of the Banque de France. Located within the Hôtel Gaillard, classified as Historical Monument and built in 1882 by the architect Victor-Jules Février, the project imagines a playful and educational museum dedicated to economy and currency.


----------



## Neric007

^^

This looks awesome! I stumbled upon that building once and found it really nice.

I like how it's gonna be possible to access a roof top (although there seems to be nothing to do once there) but I'm not entirely convinced by this boxy building in the courtyard though.


----------



## kar8117

for those who may not know, it is located in the 17th district near Malesherbes station


----------



## kar8117

the Hekla tower will have 47 floors according to the american real estate investor Hines 

"Hines serves as co-developer of HEKLA, a 47-story, 818,057-square-foot office tower, located in Paris-La Défense.

The Jean Nouvel-designed tower will dramatically change the skyline of La Défense. Upon completion of the project, the site will provide a completely new space within La Défense, offering the largest green park in the area and creating a link between the business district and the Town of Puteaux. The main bridge surrounding the site will be transformed into a pedestrian path. The outstanding location gives great visibility and fantastic views to and from west of the capital. HEKLA is expected to be completed in 2019."


http://www.hines.com/property/detail.aspx?id=2609



kar8117 said:


> ^^


----------



## David Louis

kar8117 said:


> LOT O7 CLICHY-BATIGNOLLES
> 
> Zac Clichy Batignolles, secteur ouest, Parc Martin Luther King, Paris 17
> Floor area: 24 200 m2 spc – Delivery: 2017
> Buyer: BNP PARIBAS CARDIF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! I like the bridge! It's very nice. The building is beautiful too. I love the new districts of Paris. Forget Haussmann. Now it's the time of Anne Hidalgo.


----------



## CB31

kar8117 said:


> the eiffel destroyed the skyline. all the famous artists of the 19th century hated it . people began to like it only in the mid 1930's, 50 years after it was built, with a new generation of people. so maybe you hate the montparnasse tower because you belong to the old generation :runaway:


I quite young actually :|

That's because I really hate the 70's architecture.



kar8117 said:


> ^^ i like this one. i like the contrast with the neighbouring buildings.


They're not that bad but the problem is that they're small. They should have been of the same side of the surrounding buildings.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

CB31 said:


> The Eiffel tower is beautiful.
> 
> The Montparnasse tower is disgusting, with its 70's american design and its horrible cladding uke:


Everyone always hates the styles that are currently 30-50 years old. It has always been the case.


----------



## nenad_kgdc

That building should have 3 more floors, if stay like this it`s horrible, leaving the ugly gap between nearby buildings.


----------



## Neric007

kar8117 said:


> the eiffel destroyed the skyline. all the famous artists of the 19th century hated it . people began to like it only in the mid 1930's, 50 years after it was built, with a new generation of people. so maybe you hate the montparnasse tower because you belong to the old generation :runaway:


Well it's already been close to 45 years since Montparnasse was completed and most people still find it pretty ugly, and if not ugly, totally out of place.


----------



## kar8117

^^ ouai ouai.. on conait la chanson


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Neric007 said:


> Not sure those buildings are/were actually Haussmanian, since they were built slightly before Haussman's work.


They were, according to Street View from 2008: https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8601...Y_WxKmJikZhvVMkXA!2e0!5s20080401T000000?hl=en


----------



## kar8117

Luxury Housing developement in the batignolles district 
Emerige.


----------



## Neric007

alexandru.mircea said:


> They were, according to Street View from 2008: https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8601...Y_WxKmJikZhvVMkXA!2e0!5s20080401T000000?hl=en


Yeha but believe it or not they were built in the XVIIth century prior to Haussman (though that doesn't mean they should not be preserved). An interesting thing is also that those exact buildings were meant to be destroyed at the begining of the century to make space for a building built by the same architect (Sauvage) that made the building facing the Seine.


----------



## kar8117

some have to understand that a city has to be liveable. but the tourists dont care.. they dont live there.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Neric007 said:


> Yeha but believe it or not they were built in the XVIIth century prior to Haussman (though that doesn't mean they should not be preserved). An interesting thing is also that those exact buildings were meant to be destroyed at the begining of the century to make space for a building built by the same architect (Sauvage) that made the building facing the Seine.


Well, that makes them even more precious then.


----------



## Gwathanaur

nenad_kgdc said:


> That building should have 3 more floors, if stay like this it`s horrible, leaving the ugly gap between nearby buildings.


At least the gap reminds us that behind the joyless, grey limestone of Parisian front walls, there is also some colourful bricks. Beside that, it is quite an ugly gap.



alexandru.mircea said:


> They were, according to Street View from 2008: https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.86011...1T000000?hl=en


That is not Haussmanian at all. Limestone and cast iron balustrades are not the signature of Haussman, but were fashionable at the time, and that is why Haussmanian style uses them.

EDIT : On the same street, this https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8605...SKZYn5RToJnmbiTqw!2e0!5s20140901T000000?hl=en
looks Haussmanian (7 storeys, long continuous balconies on the 3rd and 6th but none on the 1st, 4rth and 5th. 1st story is very simple and with low ceiling, mansard roof, continuity of the horizontal lines throughout the block).


----------



## parcdesprinces

Neric007 said:


> Yeha but believe it or not they were built in the XVIIth century prior to Haussman (though that doesn't mean they should not be preserved).


:nono:

Absolutely not regarding the ones pointed out by Alexandru located (and aligned ) along rue de Rivoli.. (street which didn't exist back in the XVIIth century, as you already know I presume, since this part of the street was created/constructed between 1853 and 1856, i.e. during the Second Empire and the Haussmann's works).

Actually, the XVIIth century buildings you're referring to, were the ones located in the same block but along rue de la Monnaie and rue Baillet.




Gwathanaur said:


> That is not Haussmanian at all.


Yes it is! Those buildings are even built in a pure Second Empire style (commonly known as Haussmannian style ).


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Gwathanaur said:


> At least the gap reminds us that behind the joyless, grey limestone of Parisian front walls, there is also some colourful bricks. Beside that, it is quite an ugly gap.


YOU are truly joyless :lol:



Gwathanaur said:


> At least the gap reminds us that behind the joyless, grey limestone of Parisian front walls, there is also some colourful bricks. Beside that, it is quite an ugly gap.
> 
> 
> On the same street, this https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8605...SKZYn5RToJnmbiTqw!2e0!5s20140901T000000?hl=en
> looks Haussmanian (7 storeys, long continuous balconies on the 3rd and 6th but none on the 1st, 4rth and 5th. 1st story is very simple and with low ceiling, mansard roof, continuity of the horizontal lines throughout the block).


That does not look Hausmannian at all tbh.


----------



## Bren

Stunning pics.



KiffKiff said:


> La Défense by patryk.rivet, on Flickr
> 
> 
> La Défense by patryk.rivet, on Flickr


----------



## kar8117

today by me
new courthouse tower



>


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Neric007 said:


> Well it's already been close to 45 years since Montparnasse was completed and most people still find it pretty ugly, and if not ugly, totally out of place.


Still not enough time, especially if there has been so much antimodernist rhetoric for the past 40 years.


----------



## Gwathanaur

alexandru.mircea said:


> YOU are truly joyless .


Humour is joyless ? :nuts:



> Yes it is! Those buildings are even built in a pure Second Empire style (commonly known as Haussmannian style ).


I thought haussmannian was more than just about a building's style but a precise chart of how it should be : limestones, continuous horizontal lines, (at least) two long balconies at 3rd and 6th, homogeneous throughout the street block. I guess this description is not inclusive enough and do not fit the earlier buildings.


----------



## erbse

kar8117 said:


> some have to understand that a city has to be liveable. but the tourists dont care.. they dont live there.


When a city maintains and cares about its beauty, history and identity, that is indeed a factor for quality of life as well as a visitor's pleasure.



ThatOneGuy said:


> Still not enough time, especially if there has been so much antimodernist rhetoric for the past 40 years.


Ahahaha, come on. If any, there has been a strong tendency for anti-historicism rhetoric, and many 19th and early 20th century buildings were torn down carelessly. New Urbanism and New Classical architecture are very recent and minor movements. Postmodernism was a broad but very brief movement, so it didn't really achieve a lasting paradigm shift. Modernist teaching remains dominant in academic education across the planet.


----------



## kar8117

erbse said:


> When a city maintains and cares about its beauty, history and identity, that is indeed a factor for quality of life as well as a visitor's


people prefer to live in a liveable city rather than a touristic city. the better place in the world to live are not paris or venice. they are calgary, vancouver, melbourne.. (according to global rankings). some leftist would like to turn paris into just a holiday city. it is not and will never be. it's a working city and will always be. paris is a city for parisians working and living in paris first and not for tourists, like it or not


----------



## kar8117

housing building in paris rive gauche.
height: 50m
































































http://www.lemoniteur.fr/157-realisa...47219#27547236


----------



## kar8117

Bren said:


> Eiffel tower now generates its own power.


a tiny part of its power..


----------



## cochise75

*French Ministry of Defense - New headquarters - 15th arrondissement of Paris*









© Opale défense-Ministère de la Défense 

Source : http://bfmbusiness.bfmtv.com/france...n-ministere-a-4-milliards-d-euros-859954.html


----------



## KiffKiff

*Hekla Tower - La Defense (new renders)*



kar8117 said:


> des nouveaux rendus de la tour Hekla


----------



## Stravinsky

^^ I usually find Nouvel's designs to be quite boring, but I pretty appreciate this tower.


----------



## kar8117

3* hotel, Porte Doree
Delivery: 2017


----------



## Neric007

Regarding Hekla, it seems that a road is gonna go through it right? Pretty neat.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Stravinsky said:


> ^^ I usually find Nouvel's designs to be quite boring, but I pretty appreciate this tower.


I loathe it. I love the Quai Branly tho


----------



## kar8117

Neric007 said:


> Regarding Hekla, it seems that a road is gonna go through it right? Pretty neat.


the road is going to turned into a pedestrian garden bridge


----------



## Neric007

And the Arab World Institute!


----------



## David Louis

And the Fondation Cartier, and the Philharmonie de Paris. Yes, he is a very very good architect, but I don't want him anymore.


----------



## kar8117

*Villages Nature Eco-tourism park | By Euro Disney group & Pierre et Vacances | 916 luxury appartments & cottages | Jacques Ferrier architecture | 259ha *





















clouchicloucha said:


> A farm will be build at the heart of the park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aqualagoon of 11 500sqm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aqualagoon heated with geothermy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspended gardens & lakes


----------



## kar8117

ILOT A9A1
ZAC PARIS RIVE-GAUCHE

ARCHITECT : 2/3/4/architecture
Jean MAS

















































https://vimeo.com/100320849


----------



## kar8117

new video of the ALTO tower

https://vimeo.com/82196234


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I like the yellow detailing on the Hekma Tower


----------



## kar8117

^^ the duo towers (by Nouvel again) will have some yellow on them too


----------



## alexandru.mircea

kar8117 said:


> ILOT A9A1
> ZAC PARIS RIVE-GAUCHE
> 
> ARCHITECT : 2/3/4/architecture
> Jean MAS




I think these ****** renders make it look more bland than it actually is!


----------



## kar8117

^^ I agree with you


----------



## Neric007

kar8117 said:


> ILOT A9A1
> ZAC PARIS RIVE-GAUCHE
> 
> ARCHITECT : 2/3/4/architecture
> Jean MAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://vimeo.com/100320849


I'm getting so bored of all those buildings with the same height and boxy look in this neighborhood.


----------



## eljemboy91

cochise75 said:


> *French Ministry of Defense - New headquarters - 15th arrondissement of Paris*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © Opale défense-Ministère de la Défense
> 
> Source : http://bfmbusiness.bfmtv.com/france...n-ministere-a-4-milliards-d-euros-859954.html


Quelle horreur à 4 milliard, Merci la corruption Mr sarkozy


----------



## alexandru.mircea

BTW as we talked about the Hausmannian style recently, I've just seen this very interesting building described as "very modern hausmannian":



































































































































































http://www.lan-paris.com/fr

Not sure I'd agree, but I certainly like it.


----------



## Neric007

^^

Not sure either if I'd agree but like it too! Nice units inside with those big windows.


----------



## kar8117

it's nice.. but there is nothing hausmanian in it..


----------



## kar8117

new Courthouse tower
160m



>





vincent1746 said:


> En effet, Il y a désormais 9 grues sur le chantier.
> Photos prisent avec mon telephone depuis le train en début d'après midi :


----------



## kar8117

Tower M2 saint gobain 
174m 
34floors

the developer (Generali) has applied for a building permit


----------



## KamZolt

^^ Pretty nice tower, but it would look so much better if it was 100 meters taller. 

I personally consider Paris skyline to be the best in Europe, but still it needs +250m towers to look even better, and... considering what is currently going on in major cities in Europe - to keep the leading spot.


----------



## cilindr0

Great one!


By the way, anyone knows if the newest fountain addition to Versalles it's done?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ If you're interested in the Versailles Palace, you can follow if you want its major (and minor) upgrades/refurbishments on this thread in the French forum : *le Château de Versailles*. :cheers:


----------



## kar8117

KamZolt said:


> ^^ Pretty nice tower, but it would look so much better if it was 100 meters taller.
> 
> I personally consider Paris skyline to be the best in Europe, but still it needs +250m towers to look even better, and... considering what is currently going on in major cities in Europe to keep the leading spot.


true.. paris has been waiting for the 300m towers (phare tower and hermitage plaza) for years..


----------



## hseugut

Yes but it is better to be cautious sometimes .... I wouldn't like for Paris the same mistake as for the Shard to be made. Hopefully they will keep the harmony of La Defense !


----------



## David Louis

The Phare is magnificent, but we can't see it from Paris. What a pity! I'm always waiting a Paris' new symbol.


----------



## Neric007

This tower is awesome! Too bad it's so small.


----------



## kar8117

Neric007 said:


> This tower is awesome! Too bad it's so small.


yes.. unfortunately it will be hidden by the surronding towers


----------



## kar8117

BONNE ENERGIE ISSY
Philippe Chiambaretta Architecte
Issy
22 922 m2
delivery: Q4 2017


----------



## David Louis

kar8117 said:


>


Very nice, thank kar8117! But Tiger Woods is not necessary.


----------



## kar8117

David Louis said:


> Very nice, thank kar8117! But Tiger Woods is not necessary.


that's exactly what i thought! :rofl:


----------



## Sesto Elemento

From Indy G:

*VAL DE FONTENAY | Campus de la Société Générale | 90 000m2 | UC*


----------



## anastylose

*entrepot MacDonald*

Some updates of the Entrepots MacDonalds:

















Lots of metal look-like coverings:
























At the Rosa Parks tramway station:















The Boulevard side:



























And a new building on the other side of the canal, Quai de Charente:


----------



## 676882

after all this... seems to me like architecture in Paris is _presque_ dead...


----------



## kar8117

*paris rive gauche
Element Building*
Vnci 17 500 m²


----------



## Stravinsky

^^
^^ Yeah, it kinda looks too cheap to be in Paris.


----------



## kar8117

^^ Yes

Seine et parc
Quai de seine
SOGEPROM

construction expected to start early next year


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^fantastic, thanks a lot


----------



## cochise75

*Arena 92 - Paris-La Défense*

100088966

Yesterday, by *Aladin Djebara* :


Pano Stade Arena Nanterre G1 04032015 by Aladin Djebara, on Flickr


----------



## cochise75

*New Courthouse (160m / 525ft) - Renzo Piano - 17th arrondissement of Paris*


















Source : http://www.batiweb.com/

By *Aladin Djebara* :


Pano TGI Paris 17 19022015 by Aladin Djebara, on Flickr


TGI Paris 17 26022015 by Aladin Djebara, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007

Does anybody know if there is still something going on at the corner of Boulevard de Verdun and Rue Victor Hugo, in Courbevoie, right next to Pont de Courbevoie? A building wa torn down but nothing since.


----------



## kar8117

^^ no idea... maybe new flats


----------



## kar8117

porte de versailles exhibition center
work expected to start in April

Unibail Rodamco
500M euros
4 architects: Jean Nouvel, Christian de Portzamparc, Dominique Perrault and Valode et Pistre


----------



## David Louis

Why they don't destroy the old column?


----------



## kar8117

i dont know.. :grass:


----------



## Neric007

Because they're cool!


----------



## cochise75

David Louis said:


> Why they don't destroy the old column?


Because this Art Déco entrance, built by Louis-Hippolyte Boileau and Léon Azéma for the 1937 Paris World's Fair, is protected.


----------



## David Louis

They are not fit with new buildings. And they are not cool IMO.


----------



## Neric007

Refurbished with white paint they'll fit I think.


----------



## kar8117

i like them..


----------



## Iron_

Hopefully they will not be destroyed ! I like them too


----------



## kar8117

Neuilly sur Seine
Luxury flats
Jatte Island


----------



## ThatOneGuy

If the Triangle is in that render, does it mean it has any chance of being built?


----------



## kar8117

ThatOneGuy said:


> If the Triangle is in that render, does it mean it has any chance of being built?


Yes. the latest news regarding the Triangle tower is that Unibail Rodamco (the developer) will come back in the next few months with a new projet that would also include a hotel and more services (not just offices)


----------



## Iron_

Triangle Tower is horrible. I don't understand the hype about this sh**


----------



## kar8117

^^ I am afraid for you that the developer is not going to give up on its triangle tower!
:yes:


----------



## Iron_

^^
LOL we'll talk about in few years. Hidalgo want to impose this tower that nobody want except all of you in this forum. This tower is too massive... Bigger worse than Montparnasse which is a masterpiece beside this.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

kar8117 said:


> Yes. the latest news regarding the Triangle tower is that Unibail Rodamco (the developer) will come back in the next few months with a new projet that would also include a hotel and more services (not just offices)


Awesome! Can't wait to see it built!


----------



## kar8117

when it will be built this tower will be on all postcard pictures of paris :bowtie:


----------



## CB31

Iron_ said:


> Triangle Tower is horrible. I don't understand the hype about this sh**


+1


----------



## David Louis

If they can't build the Triangle Tower, they will build an other building?


----------



## clouchicloucha

kar8117 said:


> ^^ I am afraid for you that the developer is not going to give up on its triangle tower!
> :yes:


More precisely new fonctionnalties should be added instead of 100% offices
including luxury hotel on the top and shops.
Construction must be approved and voted by Paris assembly, planned on march

Finger crossed


----------



## David Louis

Jean Nouvel Seeks Legal Action to Distance Himself from Philharmonie de Paris

I think the Philharmonie de Paris is still one of his best works.


----------



## Neric007

Regarding Triangle, it looks nice on the renderings but in real life it's never gonna look that transparent and clear. I'm afraid it'd be a compelte fail if constructed and that it will indeed look massive.


----------



## kony

David Louis said:


> Google have new satellite photographs of Paris. Canopée des Halles and Philharmonie are not finished yet but Louis Vuitton Foundation is really cool.


i have latest google Earth version and it shows louis vuitton not finished...same thing for Google Map on web...


----------



## David Louis

Never see this render in this thread.
Eco-skin Montparnasse Tower


----------



## David Louis

kony said:


> i have latest google Earth version and it shows louis vuitton not finished...same thing for Google Map on web...


I am not sure it was completely finished (there was some site huts) but the exterior was finished.


----------



## Jex7844

Iron_ said:


> Triangle Tower is horrible. I don't understand the hype about this sh**


Amendment: YOU think it's horrible...:smug:


----------



## Iron_

^^
Did I say the contrary ? Excuse me no.


----------



## 676882

It looks like an ant farm(


----------



## erbse

Neric007 said:


> Regarding Triangle, it looks nice on the renderings but in real life it's never gonna look that transparent and clear. I'm afraid it'd be a compelte fail if constructed and that it will indeed look massive.


Indeed. I'm always baffled at how naive people are when it comes to renderings.
Glass facades will always look like they aren't even there, like you could float through them.

When finished, this Pyramid will most likely resemble Ryugyong Hotel in Pyongyang or even worse. It'll be massive and interruptive to the cityscape. Like a cancer abscess.


----------



## 676882

David Louis said:


> Never see this render in this thread.
> Eco-skin Montparnasse Tower


Demolish it already(


----------



## David Louis

ZAC Clichy Batignolles, March 7, 2015.


vincent1746 said:


>


----------



## David Louis

ZAC Clichy Batignolles, March 7, 2015.


vincent1746 said:


>


----------



## David Louis

ISSY - ZAC Pont d'Issy


vincent1746 said:


> HD1 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HD2 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : http://www.kreaction.com/portfolio.php?mix=1&PHPSESSID=50377604a37320faab8d4478d191cd1c


----------



## David Louis

ISSY - ZAC Pont d'Issy March 7, 2015


vincent1746 said:


>


----------



## cochise75

*New Courthouse (160m / 525ft) - Renzo Piano - 17th arrondissement of Paris*


















Source : http://www.batiweb.com/

Saturday :

[1-2]


Cité Judiciaire de Paris [Paris XVIIe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Cité Judiciaire de Paris [Paris XVIIe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Cité Judiciaire de Paris [Paris XVIIe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Cité Judiciaire de Paris [Paris XVIIe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Cité Judiciaire de Paris [Paris XVIIe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Cité Judiciaire de Paris [Paris XVIIe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


----------



## cochise75

[2-2]


Cité Judiciaire de Paris [Paris XVIIe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Cité Judiciaire de Paris [Paris XVIIe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Cité Judiciaire de Paris [Paris XVIIe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Cité Judiciaire de Paris [Paris XVIIe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Cité Judiciaire de Paris [Paris XVIIe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Cité Judiciaire de Paris [Paris XVIIe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


----------



## cochise75

*Ile Seguin - Paris-Boulogne *

Saturday :


Ile Seguin - Boulogne-Billancourt by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Ile Seguin - Boulogne-Billancourt by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Ile Seguin - Boulogne-Billancourt by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Ile Seguin - Boulogne-Billancourt by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Ile Seguin - Boulogne-Billancourt by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Ile Seguin - Boulogne-Billancourt by Cochise_75, on Flickr


----------



## cochise75

*French Ministry of Defense - New headquarters - 15th arrondissement of Paris*

Yesterday :

[1-3]


Ministère de la Défense - Balard [Paris XVe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Ministère de la Défense - Balard [Paris XVe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Ministère de la Défense - Balard [Paris XVe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Ministère de la Défense - Balard [Paris XVe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Ministère de la Défense - Balard [Paris XVe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


----------



## cochise75

[2-3]


Ministère de la Défense - Balard [Paris XVe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Ministère de la Défense - Balard [Paris XVe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Ministère de la Défense - Balard [Paris XVe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Ministère de la Défense - Balard [Paris XVe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Ministère de la Défense - Balard [Paris XVe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


----------



## cochise75

[3-3]


Ministère de la Défense - Balard [Paris XVe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Ministère de la Défense - Balard [Paris XVe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Ministère de la Défense - Balard [Paris XVe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Ministère de la Défense - Balard [Paris XVe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Ministère de la Défense - Balard [Paris XVe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Are there any major constrution sites of public projects in the petite couronne outside of Hauts-de-Seine?


----------



## cochise75

*Philharmonie de Paris - Jean Nouvel - 19th arrondissement of Paris*

Yesterday :

[1-3]


Philharmonie de Paris [Paris XIXe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Philharmonie de Paris [Paris XIXe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Philharmonie de Paris [Paris XIXe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Philharmonie de Paris [Paris XIXe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Philharmonie de Paris [Paris XIXe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Philharmonie de Paris [Paris XIXe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Philharmonie de Paris [Paris XIXe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


----------



## cochise75

[2-3]


Philharmonie de Paris [Paris XIXe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Philharmonie de Paris [Paris XIXe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Philharmonie de Paris [Paris XIXe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Philharmonie de Paris [Paris XIXe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Philharmonie de Paris [Paris XIXe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Philharmonie de Paris [Paris XIXe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Philharmonie de Paris [Paris XIXe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


----------



## cochise75

[3-3]


Philharmonie de Paris [Paris XIXe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Philharmonie de Paris [Paris XIXe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Philharmonie de Paris [Paris XIXe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Philharmonie de Paris [Paris XIXe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Philharmonie de Paris [Paris XIXe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Philharmonie de Paris [Paris XIXe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Philharmonie de Paris [Paris XIXe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


----------



## David Louis

alexandru.mircea said:


> Are there any major constrution sites of public projects in the petite couronne outside of Hauts-de-Seine?


Centre technique national du handball français.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Well, that's not exactly a "public project" since it will be privately funded at 56% by the French Handball Federation itself. 

Oh and it's far from being a "major construction/project" anyway.


----------



## TimeAndTide

L'extérieur de la philarmonie est moche à mourir.
C'est inconcevable de construire ce lieu magique en son intérieur dédié à la musique et de nous pondre cet extérieur horrible avec ces espèces de motifs qui de loin donnent l'impression d'un crépi en instance de décomposition. 
Le bâtiment est tout neuf, pourtant il donne une impression de vieillerie inconcevable. 
Du grand n'importe quoi. Et puis c'est moche.


----------



## TimeAndTide

Philharmonie de Paris [Paris XIXe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Philharmonie de Paris [Paris XIXe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr

C'est normal les plaques de tôle qui partent en sucette ?
Ça fait vraiment cheap.
En fait de loin, on dirait que ce bâtiment, qui a l'air d'avoir été construit dans les années 70, est criblé de fientes de pigeon.
Bref.


----------



## TimeAndTide

J'ai l'impression de voir le jumeau raté de la Fondation Vuitton.


----------



## Vladk0

All these projects are so massive... J'aime bien :nuts:


----------



## Stravinsky

Jean Nouvel is far from being an innovative architect, among second-rate ones. I like the Philharmonie though.


----------



## Neric007

TimeandTide: Please speak English on this thread.

This being said, I tend to agree with you. Those tiles for the cladding look like they're falling appart from distance. Though from closer it looks alright.


----------



## David Louis

*ArchDaily*: Kengo Kuma and Associates has won an international competition to design the new Saint-Denis Pleyel train station


----------



## caserass

TimeAndTide said:


> Philharmonie de Paris [Paris XIXe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Philharmonie de Paris [Paris XIXe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr
> 
> C'est normal les plaques de tôle qui partent en sucette ?
> Ça fait vraiment cheap.
> En fait de loin, on dirait que ce bâtiment, qui a l'air d'avoir été construit dans les années 70, est criblé de fientes de pigeon.
> Bref.




:lol:

The clad is far to be finished... As you can see on the pictures There are still many things to do.

Regarding the impression made by the building itself from distance i like it, it looks like real old grey stone...


----------



## TimeAndTide

Philharmonie de Paris [Paris XIXe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr

Come on, this is ugly as ****. Some people are completely wide of the mark.


----------



## parcdesprinces

TimeAndTide said:


> Come on, this is ugly as ****.


I have to agree about the outside... but the interior is just..wow, really (IMHO)!


----------



## KiffKiff

*New public garden at the foots of Majunga Tower (by Cochise75)*



cochise75 said:


> Tour Majunga [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise_75, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Tour Majunga [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise_75, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : http://projets-architecte-urbanisme.fr/tour-la-defense-jean-paul-viguier-majunga-coeur-defense/


----------



## KiffKiff

*New renders for Saint-Gobain M2 Tower*



kisssme said:


>


----------



## David Louis

Quai d'Austerlitz, "Tour Paris 13"


cochise75 said:


> Source : http://projets-architecte-urbanisme.fr/tour-paris-13-exposition-street-art-galerie-itinerrance/
> 
> 
> Immeuble de Bernard Bühler - Quai d'Austerlitz [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Immeuble de Bernard Bühler - Quai d'Austerlitz [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


----------



## David Louis

TimeAndTide said:


> Philharmonie de Paris [Paris XIXe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr
> 
> Come on, this is ugly as ****. Some people are completely wide of the mark.


I always like its shape, but the clad disappoints me. Anyway, it is a nice building.


----------



## David Louis

*Restructuration of a former military building in the center of Paris*



Minato ku said:


> Client: Eurosic
> Site: rue Laborde, Paris 08
> Program: restructuring and new design of an office complex
> Area: 17,200 sqm
> Budget: Unknown
> Progress: in progress
> Delivery: 2017


----------



## jeromekern

David Louis said:


> I always like its shape, but the clad disappoints me. Anyway, it is a nice building.


hello this cladding for me is just incredible, typical Jean Nouvel spirit.
only Nouvel can create such an unique clad.
nouvel at his best.


----------



## David Louis

ZAC Clichy Batignolles today


vincent1746 said:


>


----------



## Urbanista1

Paris is hit and miss with modern architecture, but that's what happens when you take risks. The Arab Centre was amazing for its time as was Pei's pyramid and the Grande Arche, Pompidou has grown on people, at least its shape respected context, but and the new philharmonic I will have to see in person, but then there's Opera Bastille, much fanfare surrounded Ott's design but it was a big flop in the end.
.


----------



## anastylose

*Issy-les-moulineaux*

The neighbourhood between the tramway line and the Seine river is now completed:


















































I don't know if the tower is really new or was just "rejuvenated":


----------



## cochise75

*Renovation work at the Ritz Paris :*

Plants and trees in the Grand Jardin :



Work in progress in the Salon César Ritz :





Source : https://www.facebook.com/ritzparis


----------



## 676882

they've been reconstructing it for ages, and stil almost empty rooms?!


----------



## jeromekern

letranger said:


> they've been reconstructing it for ages, and stil almost empty rooms?!


criteria 5 stars hotels in france : 
room for 1 person : minimum 20 sqm
room for 2 persons : minimum 30 sqm


----------



## 676882

jeromekern said:


> criteria 5 stars hotels in france :
> room for 1 person : minimum 20 sqm
> room for 2 persons : minimum 30 sqm


that's very interesting, but how it answers to my question? 2,5 years left and they just start to do walls...


----------



## David Louis

The Ritz Paris is reopening after a €200 million refurbishment


----------



## David Louis

Jardins de l'arche & résidence One, April 1, 2015



vincent1746 said:


>


----------



## David Louis

Jardins de l'arche & résidence One, April 1, 2015



vincent1746 said:


>


----------



## jeromekern

letranger said:


> that's very interesting, but how it answers to my question? 2,5 years left and they just start to do walls...


you talked about empty rooms ...


----------



## David Louis

Transformation of the building Elysées Defence


----------



## Phencyclidine

Yeah I won't count on that for a long time.

Paris, the three departements in the petite couronne, the four in the grande couronne, the region, aswell as the F-ing intercommunalité, is just one huge clusterF**k. It’s as simple as that. Like I'm in the suburbs, and I have like my city is in 4 politically different entities it's just SO F**ked up.

The 3 departements should be abolished, but like I said for political reason this won’t happen. Because the Haut de Seine will ALWAYS be right wing, and the two others will stay left for a long time. If all the region was in the same political group, UMP or PS (I don’t give a Sh** they both are shit) this would be possible. But like it is now, nothing.

Even in 2022, if the left is still in power, but the departements are right wing nothing will happen, the politics don’t want to lose their benefits of being mayor, senate, president of an intercommunalité (at the same time of course).

Basicly just wait and see.

On the projects I will be very suprised if Europa City sees the day, I hope it will ! but i'm still very dubuious about it...

Just so you reliaze, Paris is a city and also a departement, I mean wtf ? why can't we do things simply...?


----------



## Stravinsky

Well, _ideally_, the model for the IdF should be something like this :

Paris and a reasonable amount of communes—not 300—would be "districts" of Paris Métropole, which should cover all of the built-up area, at least, and be responsible for strategic planning, transport, fire departments, statistics, and so on. Responsibilities that would be taken away from the communes.

There would be no metropolitan departments (which make no sense by definition), and the métropole would also be carved out from the 4 grande couronne départements, so that powers do not overlap.

Amen.

Outside Paris métropole, the regular communes and départements would continue to exist.


----------



## Stravinsky

Also, it would be great for people that will be finally able to say "I'm from Paris" even if they live in places as diverse as Montrouge, La Courneuve, Maisons-Laffitte, or Créteil, kind of starting to break the poshness associated with being from Paris and creating a varied city.

Same for the statistics agencies, that could consider it as a city of 10 million.

Also, the same procedure could be applied to other large cities like Lyon, Marseille, or Toulouse, that would be probably better managed as métropoles rather than at the department level.


----------



## Phencyclidine

Man, I'm like from Alfortville, like just next to Paris and Creteil, and I still say I'm from Paris.


----------



## Stravinsky

Actually that was not serious stuff


----------



## cochise75

*New Courthouse (160m / 525ft) - Renzo Piano - 17th arrondissement of Paris*


















Source : http://www.batiweb.com/

Today, by *Milo92* :


----------



## clouchicloucha

Nothing still concrete but it starting to smell good for Hermitage Plaza and a start of work for autumn 2015! kay:








http://www.challenges.fr/france/201...s-hermitage-plaza-demarrera-t-il-en-2015.html


----------



## hseugut

source ?


----------



## kisssme

hseugut said:


> source ?





> Russian Hermitage eyes autumn start for €2.8bn La Défense project
> 
> 21 April 2015, 06:58 PM
> 
> Russian developer Hermitage, after legal delays, should start work this autumn on its huge mixed-use twin-towers project in the Paris district of La Défense, says its CEO Emin Iskenderov. He estimates the project cost now at €2.8bn.


https://www.pie-mag.com/articles/9519/russian-hermitage-eyes-autumn-start-for-euro-2-8bn-la-defense-project/


----------



## cochise75

*Les Halles redevelopment project - 1st arrondissement of Paris

*









By *Milo92* :


----------



## KiffKiff

*Restoration of the Latona Fountain - Palace of Versailles*



cochise75 said:


> Source : Page Facebook du Château de Versailles


Versailles : La fin de la repose des marbres by mamnic47 - 3500k views Thks !, on Flickr

Versailles : Latone vu du coté Nord by mamnic47 - 3500k views Thks !, on Flickr

Versailles : Un bon coup de balai by mamnic47 - 3500k views Thks !, on Flickr

Versailles : Etat du chantier le 22/04/2015 by mamnic47 - 3500k views Thks !, on Flickr

Versailles : Bientôt la fin de la restauration by mamnic47 - 3500k views Thks !, on Flickr


----------



## Matthieu

Wasn't it this one whose restauration was financed by an American club?


----------



## cochise75

Not this one, the American Friends of Versailles contributed to the restoration of the Bosquet des Trois Fontaines and the Pavillon Frais.

=> http://www.americanfriendsofversailles.org/restoration.html


----------



## zkydzy

nice development :cheers:


----------



## Matthieu

cochise75 said:


> Not this one, the American Friends of Versailles contributed to the restoration of the Bosquet des Trois Fontaines and the Pavillon Frais.
> 
> => http://www.americanfriendsofversailles.org/restoration.html


Ok thank you


----------



## anastylose

*ZAC Batignolles*

Some pictures of the stil in progress ZAC of Clichy-Batignolles:
Rue Cardinet :









Rue René Blum :

























Rue Bernard Buffet :

























From the Martin Luther King park :


















On the left we can see the cranes for the future Palais de Justice:


----------



## Bren

Montparnasse renovation



Bren said:


> http://www.lefigaro.fr/photos/2015/04/29/01013-20150429ARTFIG00306-les-premieres-images-du-projet-de-renovation-de-la-tour-montparnasse.php


----------



## Axel76NG

^^

A white/ light coloured cladding for Tour Montparnasse is a great idea, it will significantly reduce its impact on the Parisian skyline. This may be unpopular, but I think a couple of slender (and light colored) 100m and 50m buildings next to it instead of the low rise buildings currently planned would make TM blend in to the skyline much more harmoniously.


----------



## Stravinsky

^^ Looks sweet, though they're missing the point, I guess.

The tower as it is now is the best-looking part of the complex. The real problem are those other massive structures that now host the Galeries Lafayette and other shops. They are incoherent, massive and outdated. The renderings don't show much change. This area should be completely reimagined, not readapted.

That cubic building is also probably the ugliest one within Paris limits and it's left untouched.

The cool thing is how they connect the whole area to the station with some public space.


----------



## CB31

Ohlala I've always hated the Montparnasse tower, but that doesn't look that bad at all.

All the hope that the glasses will be really transparent.


----------



## parcdesprinces

CB31 said:


> Actually real facts say so


"real facts" from who? Tourists like you? Please, give us (West-Parisians :shifty a break, dear CB31. hno:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Stop the trolling :lol: , there isn't any space left for more "proper parks" in central Paris. That train left what, a century and a half ago?


----------



## CB31

Neric007 said:


> ^^
> 
> I haven't been there yet but from what I've seen it looks pretty "cheap". I especially regret they kept the road as it is instead of putting a nice pavement.
> 
> Not to mention the chalk-drawn patterns on the ground.


I agree, but it's due that the Préfecture de Paris imposed to the city that the space need to be able to be evacuated in less than 24h in case of inundations.

The city is going through a public consultation of the current "Berges de Seine" to see the improvement that could be done.


----------



## Neric007

^^

Nice pavement wouldn't change anything to that.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

The asphalt road is better as it can be used as a surface for sporting activities, which old school pavement can't. It's also better for the people going there by roller skates, bikes, or with baby carriages.


----------



## CB31

parcdesprinces said:


> Say the socialists ! mad
> 
> 
> :runaway:


First of all, these ideological critics are so from the past. We all know that we need to change our way of living.



parcdesprinces said:


> "real facts" from who? Tourists like you? Please, give us (West-Parisians :shifty a break, dear CB31. hno:


No, but from public sources!:

*Un vif succès pour les berges de la rive gauche*

La piétonisation de la rive gauche de la Seine, du Pont Royal au Pont de l’Alma, est un succès reconnu de tous. Avec plus de 4 millions de visiteurs accueillis en seulement dix-huit mois, ces berges sont devenues un élément majeur de l’attractivité, du rayonnement et de l’identité de Paris.

A cette fréquentation exceptionnelle, s’ajoute un bilan très positif en matière de qualité de vie, d’écologie et de circulation. La fermeture aux automobiles a diminué de 15% le niveau de dioxyde d’azote sur le site, sans augmentation notable aux alentours. Une flore spontanée s’est développée et de nouvelles espèces d’oiseaux ont été recensées. Conformément aux prévisions, le report de la circulation a été maîtrisé et les temps de parcours se sont stabilisés.
Tout savoir sur la rive gauche et ses animations: lesberges.paris.fr 

:colgate:

http://www.paris.fr/accueil/accueil-paris-fr/amenagement-des-berges-rive-droite-la-parole-est-aux-parisiens/rub_1_actu_155602_port_24329


----------



## parcdesprinces

CB31 said:


> The city is going through a public consultation of the current "Berges de Seine" to see the improvement that could be done.


Public inquiries to what Parisians (I mean the overwhelming majority of us) answered that they/we want to keep the _""Seineside"" _freeways as they are!!! :colbert:


----------



## parcdesprinces

CB31 said:


> No, but from public sources!:
> 
> [...]
> *lesberges.paris.fr *


Oh, what an unbiased & relevant source lol! kay:



Next? opcorn:


----------



## CB31

^^

'Bonne continuation' dude :wave:


----------



## Stravinsky

alexandru.mircea said:


> Stop the trolling :lol: , there isn't any space left for more "proper parks" in central Paris. That train left what, a century and a half ago?


A park needs not be huge. Parts of the right bank berges could be landscaped as in that picture and it would be a gorgeous sight.


----------



## Stravinsky

parcdesprinces said:


> "Central Paris" does have proper parks!  (and so despite its quite high built-up density)


Never said there aren't, but the largest ones (Tuileries and Luxembourg) are gardens.

I would appreciate such an approach, the left bank berges are cool but still essentially a pedestrianized _road_.

There was also a poll online some time ago on paris.fr that explicitly asked whether the road element was still too present.


----------



## Stravinsky

parcdesprinces said:


> Public inquiries to what Parisians (I mean the overwhelming majority of us) answered that they/we want to keep the _""Seineside"" _freeways as they are!!! :colbert:


Luckily enough they didn't listen.


----------



## anastylose

*Tolbiac*

 Regarding the fine building of the rue du Colonel Driant, it was supposed to look like that (in 2011) :








I don't know what happened since hno:...

Some updates from the Tolbiac area :
nice light on the achieved buildings









It still goes on with the other ones :


----------



## CB31

*The Mayor of #Paris @Anne_Hidalgo announces today an ambitious urban program of the the banks of River Seine*






















































© LUXIGON

http://www.paris.fr/accueil/accueil-paris-fr/amenagement-des-berges-rive-droite-la-parole-est-aux-parisiens/rub_1_actu_155602_port_24329

Location:


----------



## CB31

^^


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Ridiculous project(s) IMHO. 
I mean I'm not especially a pro-car, but on this one I think the socialists and their friends at the Paris Council are pushing it too far. Someone maybe should remind them that Paris is a 10 million inhabitants city and not a provincial small town or a village, and that most of us don't live in the deep core of the city like their "bobo" friends, so the current west-east freeway on the Seine banks is more than needed and helpful in terms of mobility for many of us. 
Not to mention that it's not like if a large part of the lower banks of the Seine weren't already pedestrian and had always been... So a pragmatic approach should have been a equal sharing of those banks, between cars (fast mobility), light "transportation" such as bikes etc and pedestrian areas.. Oh wait, that's already the case ! (but those damned extremist green elected members, don't like that hno.


----------



## cochise75

> *Right-minded Paris mayor plans more pedestrianisation along the Seine*
> 
> *Anne Hidalgo unveils €8m project to replace busy highway along right bank with gardens and grassy walkways from the Bastille to the Eiffel Tower*
> 
> The mayor of Paris has fired another salvo in the war against motorists and choking pollution with a plan to turn the right bank of the River Seine into a pedestrian zone.
> 
> A busy highway flanking the river bank of the French capital would be replaced by waterside gardens, children’s play areas and grassy walkways. At its most ambitious, the €8m project launched by the Socialist mayor, Anne Hidalgo, would allow pedestrians to stroll along a vehicle-free stretch from Place de la Bastille, also due to undergo a facelift under other plans, to the Eiffel Tower.
> 
> Public consultation will begin in June to decide how much of the river bank road network should be closed to traffic.
> 
> [...]


http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/may/06/paris-mayor-plans-to-pedestrianise-seine-anne-hidalgo


----------



## Stravinsky

Urban motorways have no place in the XXI century.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ That's only an ideological approach if you ask me, because that's easy to say when you don't have to use them.


----------



## Gwathanaur

Daily car commuting has no place in a large city, therefore, urban motorways are pointless. It is not ideology but merely logics.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Gwathanaur said:


> Daily car commuting has no place in a large city


hno: :nuts:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Stravinsky said:


> A park needs not be huge. Parts of the right bank berges could be landscaped as in that picture and it would be a gorgeous sight.


OK, but that's never going to be a *proper* park - which is what I objected to. A 15 metre wide (say, I'm not sure) strip of riverside can't be a *proper* park, but it can be indeed made into a very pleasant and useful mixed space (for strolling, jogging, cycling, playing, picnic-ing, resting on a chaise-longue or in/on a green space...


----------



## Stravinsky

Gwathanaur said:


> Daily car commuting has no place in a large city, therefore, urban motorways are pointless. It is not ideology but merely logics.


For those who are interested in the topic: The Life and Death of Urban Highways.


----------



## cochise75

Cornerstone ceremony of the new Paris courthouse (160 meters) :


©Henri Garat/Mairie de Paris


©Henri Garat/Mairie de Paris


©Henri Garat/Mairie de Paris


©Henri Garat/Mairie de Paris


©Henri Garat/Mairie de Paris


©Henri Garat/Mairie de Paris

Source : Page Facebook de la Mairie de Paris


----------



## cochise75

More pictures :









© Mairie de Paris/Henri Garat









© Mairie de Paris/Henri Garat









© Mairie de Paris/Henri Garat









© Mairie de Paris/Henri Garat









© Mairie de Paris/Henri Garat









© Mairie de Paris/Henri Garat









© Mairie de Paris/Henri Garat









© Mairie de Paris/Henri Garat

Source : https://plus.google.com/photos/103466051292571615168/albums/6145758514754646289


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Edgar Varese Conservatory of Gennevilliers (renovation & redevelopment):


































































> Maître d'ouvrage : Ville de Gennevilliers
> Architecte : atelier Novembre
> Entreprise : Urbaine de Travaux
> Bureaux d'études : Ingerop (Bet), Scénarchie (scénographie, J.P. Lamoureux (acoustique)
> Programme : Conservatoire de danse et musique
> Surface : 3222 m²
> Coût : 13,4 millions d'euros
> Avancement : concours conception-réalisation juin 2013


http://www.novembre-architecture.co...cal-edgar-varese-a-gennevilliers-92--191.html

I don't have progress pics but they are organising a guided visit, maybe someone here goes.


----------



## Sesto Elemento

Stravinsky said:


> Urban motorways have no place in the XXI century.


Urban motorways (and cars, in extension) offer things that any cycle or common transport would never be able to.
Liberty of movement, transport a lot of things in the same time, listening music without awfull things on your ears (that can impact the efficiency of your earing), far more security for us and espacially for children (because of some unfrequentable people in the Metro), price lower and lower (thanks to decreasing fuel consommation, despite crazy parking prices in this bobo city), more and more secure with time in case of accident, more and more ecological, no strike of train drivers....
In conclusion, cars have their places in big cities, and the mains arguments anti-automobile are falling one by one.


----------



## Sesto Elemento

CB31 said:


> Actually real facts say so:
> 
> With more than 4 millions of visitors in only less than eighteen months, we could easily say that it has being a great success.


No, 4 millions people didn't ""visited"" the Berges, 4 millions people just passed through it, huge difference. Because it is an important axe in the city, so it is normal that people use it. Most of people don't get here for enjoying the 2 or 3 tree, but because they used already it before theses modifications.


----------



## Stravinsky

Sesto Elemento said:


> Urban motorways (and cars, in extension) offer things that any cycle or common transport would never be able to.
> Liberty of movement, transport a lot of things in the same time, listening music without awfull things on your ears (that can impact the efficiency of your earing), far more security for us and espacially for children (because of some unfrequentable people in the Metro), price lower and lower (thanks to decreasing fuel consommation, despite crazy parking prices in this bobo city), more and more secure with time in case of accident, more and more ecological, no strike of train drivers....
> In conclusion, cars have their places in big cities, and the mains arguments anti-automobile are falling one by one.


Have you got any source or is that just your personal unreliable rant?


----------



## Cyril

> Le 6 mai, la SNCF et la mairie de Paris ont signé un protocole d’accord portant sur la création de 14 200 logements dont 6 500 pourraient être lancés d’ici à 2020. Sept grandes emprises ferroviaires vont être transformées en quartiers mixtes à l’image de Chapelle International, dans le nord de la capitale, où s’est déroulée la séance de signature...


http://www.lemoniteur.fr/article/a-...ains-pour-y-construire-des-logements-28493927


----------



## UnHavrais

I love this building ! So classy !!!!

J'adore ce bâtiment ! Hyper chic !!!!


----------



## cochise75

*Lagny-Le Garance - Bus Center + Offices - 20th arrondissement of Paris*



>


Sunday :

[1-2]


Lagny-Le Garance [Paris XXe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Lagny-Le Garance [Paris XXe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Lagny-Le Garance [Paris XXe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Lagny-Le Garance [Paris XXe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Lagny-Le Garance [Paris XXe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Lagny-Le Garance [Paris XXe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Lagny-Le Garance [Paris XXe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## cochise75

[2-2]


Lagny-Le Garance [Paris XXe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Lagny-Le Garance [Paris XXe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Lagny-Le Garance [Paris XXe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Lagny-Le Garance [Paris XXe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Lagny-Le Garance [Paris XXe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Lagny-Le Garance [Paris XXe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Lagny-Le Garance [Paris XXe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## Sesto Elemento

Stravinsky said:


> Have you got any source or is that just your personal unreliable rant?


I will give you some "source"...when I will get back my computer.


----------



## Sesto Elemento

UnHavrais said:


> I love this building ! So classy !!!!
> 
> J'adore ce bâtiment ! Hyper chic !!!!


It has been a long time ago that we didn't see a stone building like this beeing built in Paris. That seems not bad at all.


----------



## Indy G

^^
kay:


----------



## cochise75

*Résidence "Nouvelle Vague" - 4th arrondissement of Paris*



















Source : http://www.cogedim-logement.com/pro...ris/nouvelle-vague-ile-saint-louis-75004.html

Today :


Résidence Nouvelle Vague [Paris IVe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Résidence Nouvelle Vague [Paris IVe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Résidence Nouvelle Vague [Paris IVe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Résidence Nouvelle Vague [Paris IVe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Résidence Nouvelle Vague [Paris IVe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Résidence Nouvelle Vague [Paris IVe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## Neric007

^^

Would have been nice if it looked like the renderings. Unfortunately it doesn't.


----------



## el palmesano

great updates!!


----------



## cochise75

* Residential building (by Bernard Bühler) - Quai d'Austerlitz - 13th arrondissement of Paris*


















Source : http://projets-architecte-urbanisme.fr/tour-paris-13-exposition-street-art-galerie-itinerrance/

Last Wednesday :


Immeuble de Bernard Bühler - Quai d'Austerlitz [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Immeuble de Bernard Bühler - Quai d'Austerlitz [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Immeuble de Bernard Bühler - Quai d'Austerlitz [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Immeuble de Bernard Bühler - Quai d'Austerlitz [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Immeuble de Bernard Bühler - Quai d'Austerlitz [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## cochise75

*Gare de Lyon (railway station) - Renovation of the clock tower - 12th arrondissement of Paris

* Last Wednesday :


Gare de Lyon - Restauration de la tour de l'horloge [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Gare de Lyon - Restauration de la tour de l'horloge [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Gare de Lyon - Restauration de la tour de l'horloge [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Gare de Lyon - Restauration de la tour de l'horloge [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## Axel76NG

(1/2)
A few updates from the construction sites behind the Grande Arche de La Defense (all images were taken on the 11th of May)

Overview of all projects: Arena 92, Residence One, Skylight, Hotel Valmy, and Jardins de L'arche (the public green spaces in between)









Arena92








Front








Back, we can see the first piece of window cladding on this picture


----------



## Axel76NG

(2/2)
Residence One

















Skylight 

























PS sorry about the large images
(Source: defense-92.fr)


----------



## Axel76NG

(1/2)
Other projects: 
Restructuring the site Rose de Cherbourg where Jean Nouvel's Hekla tower (200 to 230 metres) will (should) be constructed. The Rose de Cherbourg is an impractical suspended highway interchange, which will be converted into suspended gardens, and the traffic will be moved to ground level. This will facilitate the movement from Puteaux to La Defense for both cars and pedestrians, and it will free up space for the Hekla Tower which will bring more office space, student accommodation, and help bridge the gap between the two areas.


----------



## Axel76NG

(2/2)
Tour Trinity: This is a project to squeeze a 150 metre tower on top of a busy road in between the CNIT and tour Areva. The site has not seen much activity for over 7 months, I don’t know what is blocking it.


















Renovation of Immeuble E+

















PS sorry about the large images
(Source: defense-92.fr)


----------



## anastylose

*Ivry sur Seine*

An update of the black triplets just south of the Porte de Choisy :



























It appears that their other side is in white and pink :









..With mirror on the ceiling  :


----------



## Sesto Elemento

Stravinsky said:


> Sesto Elemento said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urban motorways (and cars, in extension) offer things that any cycle or common transport would never be able to.
> Liberty of movement, transport a lot of things in the same time, listening music without awfull things on your ears (that can impact the efficiency of your earing), far more security for us and espacially for children (because of some unfrequentable people in the Metro), price lower and lower (thanks to decreasing fuel consommation, despite crazy parking prices in this bobo city), more and more secure with time in case of accident, more and more ecological, no strike of train drivers....
> In conclusion, cars have their places in big cities, and the mains arguments anti-automobile are falling one by one.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you got any source or is that just your personal unreliable rant?
Click to expand...

Personal unreliable rant ? :lol:

-Liberty of movement: At last, there is no metro station / bus / tram to every house in the world. So common transport oblige us to move on foot, unlike cars.
-Time: common transport means that we have to wait for the train....if there is no strike (like in France everytime...:shifty. Moreover, cars are faster than bikes in almost every cities (not in big cities with trafic jam).

To listen music....well, lets compare:

Radio:











No radio:










Oh, but you can buy a 800 euros Iphone with a 300 euros Beat headphone to get the same sound quality. 


Security: Despite the fact that an accident of metro is very uncommon, people (and especially women) don't feel in security for 8/10 of them, concerning others people...
http://www.20minutes.fr/societe/1472387-20141031-parisiennes-sentent-securite-metro
And bike on large ways.....bad idea for security.
In a car, you are alone with your family.

Cars use less fuel with new models that develop and pollute less.

An example with Peugeot 206, 207, and 208 comparaison, with approximatly the same power: 
206: http://www.fiches-auto.fr/essai-peugeot/moteur-essai-58-5-peugeot-206-_-1l6-16v-_-110.php --> 8L/100km
207: http://www.fiches-auto.fr/essai-peugeot/moteur-essai-252-1-peugeot-207-cc-_-1l6-vti-_-120.php --> 7,5L/100km
208: http://www.fiches-auto.fr/essai-peugeot/moteur-essai-347-8-peugeot-208-_-1l6-hdi-_-115.php --> 6L/100km

Same thing for every car company of course. The result is less money going in the fuel tank.

For the capacity of transportation:

A car:










In the bus:










.....or just simple bags.

And last but not least, transporting things by bike ?










That is developpment. :rofl:

SO, no, cars are not only 20th century, but with a very large freedom of movement, less consumption and pollution (until 0 thanks to electric), more security with MUCH more stricts criteria in crash tests, and possibility of deplacing many things easily, cars have all the future, and their introduction in major cities should be facilitated. :yes:


----------



## cochise75

> *Laser surgery restores Sainte-Chapelle stained glass window to Gothic glory *
> 
> *Seven years’ work on Gothic chapel in Paris finished to mark anniversary of birth of Louis IX who commissioned it to house his collection of religious relics*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The huge stained glass panels and rose window of Sainte-Chapelle in Paris. Photograph: Alamy
> 
> One of the Gothic wonders of the medieval world, the stained glass windows at Sainte-Chapelle in central Paris have been restored after seven years of painstaking work.
> 
> The restoration was finished to mark the 800th anniversary of the birth of King Louis IX, who commissioned the chapel in the mid 13th century to house his collection of religious relics, including what was believed to be Christ’s crown of thorns and part of the cross.
> 
> The work involved dismantling the huge windows into small panels and cleaning them with lasers. An outside “skin” of glass has been moulded on to the original windows to protect them from traffic pollution, without altering their look.
> 
> The chapel is one of the earliest surviving buildings of the Capetian royal palace on the Ile de la Cité, along with the Conciergerie.
> 
> The two-level building, which was built in just seven years in the 1240s, is a small but spectacular example of the Rayonnant style of Gothic architecture, with little stonework and 15 huge stained glass panels and a rose window added a century later.
> 
> The 6,458 sq ft of stained glass windows in the upper chapel illustrate biblical scenes from both testaments. Overwhelmingly deep red and blue, they depict 1,130 biblical figures.
> 
> [...]


http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...is-stained-glass-window-restoration-completed


----------



## Neric007

^^

My favorite building in Paris :cheers:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

alexandru.mircea said:


> Edgar Varese Conservatory of Gennevilliers (renovation & redevelopment):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.novembre-architecture.co...cal-edgar-varese-a-gennevilliers-92--191.html
> 
> I don't have progress pics but they are organising a guided visit, maybe someone here goes.


These pics from the visit emerged:





























https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10152759483731861&id=43722071860

A rare render of a different side of the main building:










http://www.blondroux.com/projets/projets2000.php

How it used to look before the works started:



















http://www.ville-gennevilliers.fr/c...se-conservatoire-a-rayonnement-departemental/










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/14767601

The last photo gallery on the council's website is from a year ago, when they started the works:

http://phototheque.ville-gennevilli...reconstruction-du-conservatoire-edgar-varese/


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Also in the borrough of Gennevilliers lies the T2G (Theatre of Gennevilliers) which is a highly reputed theatre and a national centre for dramatic creation, which if I'm not wrong means that it is funded through national funds from the ministry of culture. Anyway, the building is fugly from the outside but in recent times the interiour spaces, especially the receiving spaces, have been refurbished by the set designer Patrick Bouchain. I think the result is pretty fantastic:








































































































































http://www.theatre2gennevilliers.co...itecture-patrick-bouchain-et-nicole-concordet


----------



## alexandru.mircea

The same architectual practice with the project of the redevelopment of the Gennevilliers conservatory is responsable for the restoration and refurbishment of the "Le Beffroi" cultural centre in Montrouge, a beautiful art deco venue. It's where Minato_ku lives! 

http://www.blondroux.com/projets/montrouge-cc.php

















































































































































The centre now disposes of two spectacle halls, a grand space of over 1000sm, 9 multi-use rooms, receiving spaces and logistical spaces.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Them again, a project in progress of the multi-use cultural venue of Antony (and its intercommunality), another borrough in southern Outer Paris (not far from Montrouge):





































http://www.blondroux.com/projets/antony-theatre.php


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Another cultural venue in Outer Paris, this time eastern (Chelles):



























































































This one's finalized, and the practice's name is November Studio (in translation). 

http://www.novembre-architecture.com/detail-projet/projet-mediatheque-hqe-a-chelles-77--54.html


----------



## David Louis

*ZAC Clichy Batignoles*


kony said:


> https://vimeo.com/98029557


----------



## Axel76NG

State of the tower projects planned for La Defense:

- Tour Trinity (161m): The site preparation has begun, currently the construction and architecture companies are in a negotiation phase which should end in June, and construction is planned to begin in August-Septembre.

- Tours Hermitage Plaza (320m x2): Last legal battles should end in the summer, If this happens according to plan, destruction of Les Damiers residential complex will begin in septembre/ octobre of this year, and construction of the towers will begin directly after.

- Tour Air2 (203m): Demolition of Aurore tower is planned to begin before the end of the year (although it has been pushed back previously). 

- Tour Hekla (220m): The rose de cherbourg is a precursor to the Hekla tower project and has begun. The re-routing of the traffic has begun, and the public spaces layout should begin in 2016. The Hekla tower has submitted its application for a building permit this month. The expected delivery date of the tower is programmed for 2020.

- Tour M2 Saint-Gobain (174m): Submitted application for a building permit on 26 May, it should be awarded on the 26 June. Construction could begin as early as the first trimestre of 2016.

- Tour Phare (297m): All legal battles have ended in favour of the project, the only remaining obstacle is the mayor of the neighbouring town that is against the temporary destruction of a bridge between La Defense and Courbevoie. The project is in a very critical position right now as the developer only has 2-3 years to commercialise and then begin construction of the tower before the construction permit expires. Furthermore the developer is about to start building another tower (Trinity) very close to phare which may hinder the commercialisation of Phare.

- Tour Alto (150m): Construction was pushed back to 2016 due to legal battles about the already overcrowded metro station close to the tower, and the shape and height of the building which will cast a large shadow on one side and overheat the ground level on the other side. construction was originally planned for 2014.

- Tour Ava (140m): Project pushed back to 2016 due to legal battles. 

A rough map I made of all of these projects using Google Maps:

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=zCw_2vnSwNF8.kF6iQ0FuDMaI










Blue: Towers or buildings
White: Slab at the D2 tower level
Beige: Slab at the esplanade level
Orange: Stairs or escalators


----------



## clouchicloucha

Last proposal for Paris

*13th arrondissement
Poterne des Peupliers*









*Gare d'Austerlitz*









*Porte d'Ivry*



























*Porte d'Italie*


















*17th arrondissement*




































*Issy Les Moulineaux*









*ZAC Rive Gauche*









*Porte de Versailles*































































*Poste du Louvre*









*Paris International University*


----------



## clouchicloucha

Finalizing D2 :cheers:


----------



## inno4321

lovely projects


----------



## Minato ku

*Massy Grand Ouest*
Redevelopment around Massy Palaiseau station in southern suburb.





































































http://www.cogedim-logement.com/pro...oret-de-verrieres-parc-de-vilgenis-91300.html

The master plan.


----------



## erbse

Minato ku said:


> *Massy Grand Ouest*
> Redevelopment around Massy Palaiseau station in southern suburb.


Mostly looking like some cheaply renovated commieblocks... :no:


----------



## Barbe Verte

Very poor materials and shapes.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Bizarre comments above. Those buildings looks just fine. Well above the average of what you get for a suburban residential neighbourhood, 17 kilometres away from downtown Paris. 



erbse said:


> Mostly looking like some cheaply renovated commieblocks... :no:


I thought you know how commieblocks look, erbse (volumetry, facade design etc.) If you want to educate yourself on the appearance of cheaply renovated ones, join us on the Romanian dedicated thread.


----------



## Neric007

^^

Totally agree with you Alexandru.

I find those buildings to be nice, nothing like commieblocks. And someone has to explain to me how one can judge the quality of the materials with those renderings...


----------



## erbse

Some people are (way too) easy to please when it comes to contemporary architecture.
The general level of new builts used to be way better throughout the 19th and early 20th century (see Belle Epoque, Art Nouveau, Art Deco, Expressionism, Streamline Moderne, etc.). But to each his own I guess.


----------



## Neric007

^^

Well I would kinda agree with that. However, for people back then, it as probably the same feeling since that's all the architecture they knew. Time will judge. Anyways, these constructions seem like a decent place and environment to live in.

Besides, those are residential buildings. Not everything built in the 19th or early 20th was a masterpiece but also a lot of random/plain constructions.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

erbse said:


> Some people are (way too) easy to please when it comes to contemporary architecture.
> The general level of new builts used to be way better throughout the 19th and early 20th century (see Belle Epoque, Art Nouveau, Art Deco, Expressionism, Streamline Moderne, etc.). But to each his own I guess.


I don't think you understand. Or rather you _don't want to_ understand. Feel free to wander around where the project is being built, and THEN come back and praise the architecture of the past. There's your commieblocks! The existence of great architecture in great inner cities does not bind in any way remote residential suburbs to build fancy art deco towers, art nuveau villas or neo-renaissance palaces, nor that they could or that they should. That's an absurd logic. It's nice if the badly needed affordable residential projects have nice designs, like this one does (it's Christian de Portzamparc ffs!), but only the market can decide upon that.

Edit: that is not to say excellent stuff doesn't get built in remote suburbs, there is such stuff, but like it was in ages past for palaces, churches, monasteries etc that have set the bar for good architecture, now it also is for key buildings such as museums, cultural centres, stadiums, especially where regional funds can be used so that the projects go beyond what tiny suburbs can afford. Your quest for groundbreaking worldclass architecture in remote suburban residential projects is quite misguided, to say the least.


----------



## erbse

I'm not looking for world class architecture in mid- or low-income suburbs, but for decent and sustainable building. It really doesn't have to be expensive at all. If I take the time I might show some examples of what I have in mind.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

OMG what is this?? :nuts:


>


----------



## erbse

Some Haussmannian gone lunatic. 

Reminiscent of this Dutch experiment (Zaandam Inntel Hotel):









http://www.zaanstreek.nl/bezoeken/overnachten/?page=2


It's a willful kitschy postmodern abomination to classical architecture, but I'm still eager to see how it turns how. Looks like some sort of imprint on a glassy facade?!


----------



## hseugut

Superbes projects !


----------



## anastylose

*Pré Saint-Gervais*

Re-use of former factory buildings for appartments and offices (rue lazare Carnot) :



















Some parts of the former buildings were destroyed but the frontage are rebuilt :


















And still in parisian East but intra muros, a new appartments building at the top of Ménilmontant :


----------



## izabella93

Frogeater said:


> Generally global cities are in Anglosaxon countries. Because they have always won any war.


really?:hide:


----------



## kisssme

M2 tower (178M)


----------



## Optimiste

Paris : world tallest wood building (proposal)



http://www.archdaily.com/637885/mga-proposes-world-s-tallest-wood-building-in-paris/


----------



## Avemano

Tourism in Paris 


Still the most visited city in the world with *19.2 million* international visitors in 2014 (52,6 % are Europeans).
The first 40 major cultural and recreation sites of Paris region received *more than 100 million visitors*. Most of them gained visitors from 2013 to 2014 (Louvre, Eiffel tower, Cité des sciences et de l'industrie, Grand Palais, Versailles ...).
First city for trade fairs and conferences in 2013 and 2014 according to the International Congress and Convention Association with *214 events*.

Source and more : http://pro.visitparisregion.com/chi...-annee-touristique-2014-a-Paris-Ile-de-France
Focus on the international clientèle by nationality : http://pro-media.visitparisregion.com/pdf/Reperes-2014/LaClienteleInternationale.pdf


----------



## mod11

Sexy this wood building. :banana:
Paris is always sexy.


----------



## Sesto Elemento

Brisavoine:



Brisavoine said:


> The French Senate fixed the limits of the Greater Paris Metropolis last week. If the National Assembly does not change before July what the Senate has done, then this is what the territory of the Greater Paris Metropolis should look like when it comes into existence on January 1, 2016.
> 
> The Métropole du Grand Paris (Greater Paris Metropolis) will:
> 
> include 133 communes (municipalies), i.e. City of Paris + 132 "suburban" municipalities
> 
> cover exactly 840 km² (324 mi²), i.e. 105 km² of City of Paris + 735 km² of inner and outer suburbs. Unfortunately many outer suburbs will not be included in the Greater Paris Metropolis, because the members of Parliament chose the path of least resistance and opted for a Greater Paris Metropolis essentially limited to the inner suburbs. For comparison, Greater London covers 1,572 km², and even the city of Rome covers 1,287 km².
> 
> have 7,014,165 inhabitants (that's the population of those 840 km² at the 2012 census). The population density was thus 8,350 inh. per km² (21,626 ppsm) at the 2012 census (25,757 inh. per km² / 66,711 ppsm in the City of Paris; 6,498 inh. per km² / 16,829 ppsm in the "suburbs").
> 
> be ruled by a "metropolitan council" made up of approx. 210 members representing the 133 communes
> 
> be divided into gigantic EPTs ("établissements publics territoriaux"), similar to London boroughs, whose exact numbers and limits will be known this summer (the EPTs must contain more than 300,000 inhabitants each, it's a mandatory requirement). I say "gigantic" in a French context (of minuscule communes), because of course those EPTs will be smaller than the NYC boroughs.
> 
> change Paris forever, but nobody knows exactly in what ways. Everybody (Parliament, government, local officials and mayors) is a bit lost after the 8 (8!) back and forth in Parliament that this Greater Paris bill has been submitted to, nobody knows where we're going exactly, but we're going 'there'. Armageddon starts on January 1, 2016 if you're to believe the local politicians. They are all peeing in their pants at the moment. Fun to watch.
> 
> (oh yeah, I almost forgot) perhaps be expanded to cover the entire 12,012 km² (4,638 mi²) of the Paris Region. Now some politicians in the government have 2nd thoughts, they think the territory of the Greater Paris Metropolis is too small (it will include Orly Airport in its entirety for example, but only one-third of CDG Airport, and none of the French 'MITs' located on the Plateau de Saclay, which concentrates Paris's top-notch engineering schools and scientific campuses), and it makes no sense to have a regional authority distinct from the metropolitan authority, so it would be better to merge the metropolis and the region. As of now we're heading towards a 840 km² metropolis on Jan. 1, 2016. After that, only God knows.
> 
> In the picture below that I took three days ago in the southern suburbs of Paris exactly 22.5 km (14 miles) south of Notre Dame Cathedral, everything will be outside of the Greater Paris Metropolis, which shows the absurdity of these narrow borders (at the same distance from St Paul's Cathedral in London we would be in the southern part of the Borough of Croydon, fully inside Greater London). There are about 300,000 people who live in this picture.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Isn't Brisavoine banned? lol


----------



## Minato ku

The limit of the Métropole du Grand Paris as voted by the French Senate.


----------



## kisssme

A proposal for Reinventer paris :nuts:

By CBRE 

http://www.cartonspleins.fr/sedd-2015-cbre-et-dgt-architects-inventent-ecomachine/


----------



## Fro7en

Gwathanaur said:


> Please, can you try to be a bit mot accurate. This is not the "central university", but the École Centrale, an engineering school, which will move to Gif sur Yvette as a part of the "Paris-Saclay" project, merging its campus with its historical partner, Supelec, which was already located there (on the right side of the first render).
> 
> Also, what is "top 5 worldwide", and according to whom ?


I saw this in an english-french news online;

http://www.thelocal.fr/20150528/why-is-france-building-university-paris-saclay-silicon-valley

Here is the official article

http://www.saclay2017.ecp.fr/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/Article-campus-Saclay.pdf

This will be in a University called Paris-Saclay University. So a University of Universities, just a regroupment.


----------



## Fro7en

*Interactive map of GRAND PARIS railways (RER/Metro)*

http://serveurlc.com/iledefrance/

This is an interactive map showing everything (tracks/trains) being constructed until 2030. Huge network spanning all of Île-de-France. Urban Sprawl will be huge!


----------



## Avemano

kisssme said:


> A proposal for Reinventer paris :nuts:
> 
> By CBRE
> 
> http://www.cartonspleins.fr/sedd-2015-cbre-et-dgt-architects-inventent-ecomachine/


Don't know what kind of weed the designers use, but it makes them think that the Amazonian forest, the Beauce's wheat fields and the Dutch fields of poppies will grow on the top of the buildings in the core of Paris agglo......

Fix your wig, Hanging Gardens of Babylon, Paris is coming.


----------



## Neric007

I think it'd be a perfect addition to the TGI.


----------



## Gwathanaur

Fro7en said:


> I saw this in an english-french news online;
> 
> http://www.thelocal.fr/20150528/why-is-france-building-university-paris-saclay-silicon-valley
> 
> Here is the official article
> 
> http://www.saclay2017.ecp.fr/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/Article-campus-Saclay.pdf
> 
> This will be in a University called Paris-Saclay University. So a University of Universities, just a regroupment.


Well, to be precise, l'université Paris-Saclay is a COMU (COMmunauté d'Université), which means "Gathering of universities". It was decided to move most schools, colleges and universities of this COMU to a single giant campus, named "Campus Paris-Saclay", where several schools, research centers and an university are already located.
The École Centrale is a major historic engineering school which is currently merging with another major engineering school called Supelec. Supelec was already located in Saclay, so they are extending Supelec's campus to accomodate the people and labs comming from Centrale, giving birth to a new school called CentraleSupelec (Legally, the two school merged this year, but still have separate campuses and curricula until the new buildings are completed). 
CentraleSupelec will stay an independant school that is part of the Université Paris-Saclay, with its own sub-campus inside the campus.


----------



## Fro7en

Gwathanaur said:


> Well, to be precise, l'université Paris-Saclay is a COMU (COMmunauté d'Université), which means "Gathering of universities". It was decided to move most schools, colleges and universities of this COMU to a single giant campus, named "Campus Paris-Saclay", where several schools, research centers and an university are already located.
> The École Centrale is a major historic engineering school which is currently merging with another major engineering school called Supelec. Supelec was already located in Saclay, so they are extending Supelec's campus to accomodate the people and labs comming from Centrale, giving birth to a new school called CentraleSupelec (Legally, the two school merged this year, but still have separate campuses and curricula until the new buildings are completed).
> CentraleSupelec will stay an independant school that is part of the Université Paris-Saclay, with its own sub-campus inside the campus.


I said that previously


----------



## Fro7en

Also, new Orly Airport renovations incase any of you didn't know. Should be done in 2018 with a new terminal as well.


----------



## cotoz

Charles Portis said:


> I'm very excited with this project, it will be a great sight while driving on the Péripherique. Perfect in this area, far from the old Paris.


i agree


----------



## 676882

Is there any summing up what is REALLY under construction?
Hermitage + Phare: still nothing?


----------



## Axel76NG

Fro7en said:


> Also, new Orly Airport renovations incase any of you didn't know. Should be done in 2018 with a new terminal as well.


Do these renovations include Orly Sud (the turquoise building to the left)?

Last time I went there it was in dire need of renovation, both interior and exterior. The place had chandeliers, bright 60s colors and still used CRT's.


----------



## Stravinsky

So it will be a single terminal airport? Not bad at all.

The only problem I have with Orly is that it's right in the middle of the urban area of the city.


----------



## hseugut

Stravinsky said:


> So it will be a single terminal airport? Not bad at all.
> 
> The only problem I have with Orly is that it's right in the middle of the urban area of the city.


lol been to San Diego , LA , Boston ?


----------



## Fro7en

Axel76NG said:


> Do these renovations include Orly Sud (the turquoise building to the left)?
> 
> Last time I went there it was in dire need of renovation, both interior and exterior. The place had chandeliers, bright 60s colors and still used CRT's.


I hope, I haven't been to Orly in a couple of months, and yeah, Orly really needs renovations. I feel bad for some tourists who land here. But this project is apparently susposed to be finished by 2018, and yes that building. Just google Orly Renovation and articles should pop up.


----------



## Fro7en

Stravinsky said:


> So it will be a single terminal airport? Not bad at all.
> 
> The only problem I have with Orly is that it's right in the middle of the urban area of the city.


It was built so long ago, when it was built, this area wasn't Urban.


----------



## Fro7en

hseugut said:


> lol been to San Diego , LA , Boston ?


Same thing in NYC as well, right in the middle of an urabn area with la Guardia. I think JFK too.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Axel76NG said:


> The place had chandeliers, bright 60s colors and still used CRT's.


Now you make me want to go and see that, ha.

I used Orly a few years ago but I can't remember the terminal, it looked very good.


----------



## Stravinsky

hseugut said:


> lol been to San Diego , LA , Boston ?


Not giving me very functional airports as examples. Most modern ones are built outside cities, not within them.

I know it's old, just adding that future expansion will be painful.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Speaking about replacing outdated post-war housing with good, new stuff, I was just talking about this with our advisor at Franco-Suisse, the housing company. They explained how complicated is to get such projects done, because you have to first convince, say, 20 owners to agree and then you also need to find solutions for them - for example, where do you give them home between leaving the old building and inaugurating the new one (or, find new homes from the start for those won't end up living in the new building you'll be doing). However, interestingly, the process is much straightforward in the case of social housing, where you only have to deal with one owner: the municipality. If a deal is struck, the municipality will relocate the inhabitants from that building to another of their own. Here bellow is one such boarded social housing building from Suresnes centre-ville, that is getting replaced by a Franco-Suisse house:


20150614_133958 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

In this other angle you can see the part that has already been built by FS, on the adjacent lot:


20150614_134117 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

As for Franco-Suisse, I think they have nailed, in their best buildings, what is (or what should be) the contemporary Parisian vernacular, like in this example:










Beautiful beige stone for cladding, tall & souple windows with ironwork, mansarde. We're buying a flat in this one, btw.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Also on blocks of flats (post-war ones), my favourite of all from inner Paris has just been renovated:


20150530_145015 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

It lies on a side of the Montsouris park. It used to be beige but now it's white. Here are some older pics of it:


DSC_0630 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


DSC_0447 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


DSC_0449 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## kisssme

Green light for La Samaritaine :bowtie:

http://in.reuters.com/article/2015/06/19/samaritaine-court-idINL5N0Z43DI20150619


----------



## 676882

And how will look façade, facing the Seine?


----------



## Iron_

^^
As today


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ Yep! they'll (fortunately) keep the amazing Art Deco facade which will be refurbished and highlighted :bowtie:


----------



## 676882

And hopefuly magnificent art-nouveau stairs rampe)


----------



## alexandru.mircea

The eco-quartier in Issy has been inaugurated:










The video report gives a good image of it all. I liked in particular the large number of shops and eateries, it's not something you often find in such places. 

http://video.hauts-de-seine.net/wid...er-des-bords-de-seine-a-issy-les-moulineaux-1


----------



## Fro7en

Don't know if you guys know but the tours Duo will begin construction soon in the 13th, also does anyone know what they are doing with the towers in Olympiades chinese area? Those public housings are ugly! That area is so cool though, was over there at Tang Frères. The streets are already nice there, like trees, nice layput. I think if they just constructed a newer version of these towers I would be all right , something more modern.


----------



## gdipasqu

kisssme said:


> new pictures:


there already is a thread for this project or not ?


----------



## CB31

*Paris 2024 Olympic bid set to be announced*












> The Paris 2024 Olympic bid will become official starting Tuesday, according to reports.
> 
> Paris will join the bid race with Boston, Hamburg and Rome. Budapest is also expected to bid for the 2024 Games, with the host city being chosen by International Olympic Committee members vote in 2017.
> 
> In April, the Paris city council approved the bid, with reports then stating the final go-ahead expected by June.
> 
> Last week, French media reported the Paris 2024 bid would be rolled out on Tuesday — Olympic Day — and on July 14 — Bastille Day.
> 
> Paris will look to host the Olympics 100 years after its last Games in 1924.
> 
> Paris last bid for the 2012 Olympics and was considered a favorite but lost to London.
> 
> All bids are due to the IOC by September.
> 
> Paris will roll out an Olympic declaration with more political and state pomp on July 14 when a national parade is held along the Champs-Elysees.
> 
> After the disappointment of failed bids for the Olympics in 2008 and 2012, when Paris was beaten by Beijing and London respectively, French officials are leaving nothing to hazard this time.
> 
> The proposal includes holding one sport under the Eiffel Tower as well as at the Stade de France used for the 1998 World Cup final.
> 
> Tony Estanguet, France's photogenic triple Olympic canoe champion will be one of the bid leaders.
> 
> On the financial side, French organisers say the cost will be about six billion euros ($6.8 billion) and they will get a big chunk of that from the IOC.
> 
> But the IOC wants to see a high level of public support from whichever city wins the Games. "The IOC will only go where it is welcome," according to Alfons Hoermann, president of the German Olympic Sports Confederation (DFSB).
> 
> And worries about the cost have weighed on the debate in all the candidate cities.
> 
> Paris mayor Annie Hidalgo has promised a "grand consultation" with the public in 2016 on the Games bid. She has not yet said what form it will take.
> 
> Bernard Lapasset, head of the Paris campaign, has thought up slogans such as "the Games finance the Games" to win over any French doubters. He says any public spending must be prioritized so that it meets "the country's real needs".


http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/sports/more-sports/others/Paris-and-Budapest-to-enter-race-for-2024-Olympics/articleshow/47764336.cms


----------



## kisssme

Fro7en said:


> Don't know if you guys know but the tours Duo will begin construction soon in the 13th, also does anyone know what they are doing with the towers in Olympiades chinese area? Those public housings are ugly! That area is so cool though, was over there at Tang Frères. The streets are already nice there, like trees, nice layput. I think if they just constructed a newer version of these towers I would be all right , something more modern.


the olympiade are not social housing. they are private.


----------



## kisssme

proposal for the Edison plot (reinventer paris)










current plot:


----------



## kisssme

project: cable car between gare de Lyon and gare d'austerlitz

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2snk59_un-telepherique-a-paris_news

article:

http://www.lepoint.fr/villes/un-telepherique-a-paris-22-06-2015-1938817_27.php


----------



## duquercy

kisssme said:


> new pictures:


some questions to respond to the fears on this building:
how much could it cost?
how much people can live in this building?
how does this building will become in 10, 20 or 50 years after?

otherwise, this place in Paris can accect this type of buildings, after ......


----------



## Fro7en

kisssme said:


> the olympiade are not social housing. they are private.


Are you sure, these used to be public housing and I know for a fact.


----------



## Fro7en

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JVYSv2IpJQ

Line 18 of Grand Paris Express


----------



## CB31

*Paris launch bid to host 2024 Olympics #Paris2024 @Paris2024*





















> Paris will once again bid for the Olympic Games, it has been confirmed.
> 
> The French capital has previously failed to procure the 1992, 2008 and 2012 games, having last held them in 1924.
> 
> Bernard Lapasset, who will lead the campaign, said: "Paris is delighted to officially confirm its bid for the 2024 Olympic and Paralympic Games - an important first milestone as our host city campaign journey commences.
> 
> "We believe that this bid and our goal to host the 2024 Games will excite, unite and enthuse the people of Paris, our entire nation and lovers of Olympic and Paralympic sport all over the world."


http://www.itv.com/news/update/2015-06-23/paris-launch-bid-to-host-2024-olympics/


----------



## hseugut

Go Paris 2024 !!!


----------



## kisssme

Within one week we 'll know if the new version of the Triangle Tower is approved or not

:cheers:


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ May God hear you! reach:



kisssme said:


> project: cable car between gare de Lyon and gare d'austerlitz
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2snk59_un-telepherique-a-paris_news
> 
> article:
> 
> http://www.lepoint.fr/villes/un-telepherique-a-paris-22-06-2015-1938817_27.php


[DAILYMOTION]x2snk59[/DAILYMOTION]

:cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

>


Love this.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

The Guggenheim Helsinki design competition has been won by a Parisian arhitecture firm, Moreau Kusunoki: http://designguggenheimhelsinki.org/en/finalists/winner They look young and seem to have almost nothing in Paris so far, hopefully that changes in time.


----------



## Fro7en

L'aménagement de la Gare d'Auteuil.


----------



## Fro7en

New place d'Italie in the 13th.


----------



## Stravinsky

^^ Conservative, transport-wise.

It does not remove the roundabout, and it forces pedestrians on an awkward bridge. It also leaves bikes as easy a target as before.

Gyratories in cities are pretty much outdated.


----------



## CB31

*All appeals against the building permits of the Hermitage Plaza towers rejected by justice!*


----------



## hseugut

CB31 said:


> *All appeals against the building permits of the Hermitage Plaza towers rejected by justice!*


cool but not the end of it I presume !


----------



## Neric007

Great news for Hermitage.

This project for Place d'Italie's really bad on the other hand.


----------



## kisssme

Neric007 said:


> This project for Place d'Italie's really bad on the other hand.


it's really bad yes. but dont worry.. it's just a proposal.


----------



## Fro7en

kisssme said:


> it's really bad yes. but dont worry.. it's just a proposal.


It's horrible hahaha


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Fro7en said:


> New place d'Italie in the 13th.


Thanks, but please also post information about the images that you share. what are they - renders of approved projects, the ideas of someone with a lot of time to spare etc. Links would be welcome too


----------



## Fro7en

alexandru.mircea said:


> Thanks, but please also post information about the images that you share. what are they - renders of approved projects, the ideas of someone with a lot of time to spare etc. Links would be welcome too


Link wouldn't work, it was on Anne Hidalgo's facebook page from a couple months ago.


----------



## kisssme

Another great news today: the UDI party (center right) has annonced that they now support the new version of Triangle.

:banana::apple:epper:

http://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/2015/06/24/01002-20150624ARTFIG00311-paris-l-udi-sauve-le-projet-de-tour-triangle.php


----------



## hseugut

Amazing news ! Does it means that Triangle has a majority ?


----------



## kisssme

^^It now seems that yes :cheer:


----------



## Fro7en

YES! Excited about the triangle!!! All I want Paris city to do now is fix up some of the horrible roads and some parts of the north and east.


----------



## CB31

Bren said:


> *Renewal of Gare Du Nord in Paris: 2,100 trains and 700,000 passengers a day.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lemoniteur.fr/article/la-gare-du-nord-entre-chantiers-concrets-et-grands-projets-28914449


:cheers:


----------



## hseugut

Magnificient. Paris is totally booming. Long list of projects in the pipes and U/C. Finally the administrative,legal and nimbies levees are breaking one by one. Together with the Euro 2016, possibly the Olympic games and the world expo, the new metro, the new Greater Paris/Grand Paris .. All this is fascinating ! Go PARIS


----------



## 676882

Well, only LV foundation, Philharmonie et Les Halles, that were built last years? Because huge amount of projects still in discussions. Like Hermitage and Phare (or is it cancelled already?)


----------



## kisssme

letranger said:


> Well, only LV foundation, Philharmonie et Les Halles, that were built last years? Because huge amount of projects still in discussions. Like Hermitage and Phare (or is it cancelled already?)


if phare was cancelled you would have seen lots of messages of people crying :lol:


----------



## Fro7en

Some updates on the regroupment of Paris-Saclay university area

*Le projet de Claus en Kaan*









































































https://www.u-psud.fr/fr/universite/vers-l-universite-paris-saclay/le-projet-de-l-universite-paris-sud-dans-le-campus-paris-saclay/l-institut-des-sciences-moleculaires-d-orsay.html

*Une nouvelle résidence étudiante à Paris-Saclay (New student residence at Paris-Saclay)*










http://www.constructioncayola.com/batiment/article/2015/04/07/98729/une-nouvelle-residence-etudiante-parissaclay.php

Grand-Paris is attracting lots of investors from Qatar and UAE as well:

http://www.lesechos.fr/journal20150624/lec1_enquete/021136852762-ces-fonds-arabes-qui-sinteressent-au-grand-paris-1131147.php


----------



## Charles Portis

Fro7en said:


> New place d'Italie in the 13th.


Not so bad, and it can't cost much (hopefully!)


----------



## Charles Portis

Stravinsky said:


> ^^ Conservative, transport-wise.
> 
> It does not remove the roundabout, and it forces pedestrians on an awkward bridge. It also leaves bikes as easy a target as before.
> 
> Gyratories in cities are pretty much outdated.


What else do you propose then? A maze of tunnels and bridges costing 50 million? Place d'Italie is a round crossroads of 7 avenues, I don't see another way to go than a giratory.


----------



## hseugut

same mistake was made in Barcelona .... turned into a dump ...









they already think of a heavy refurbishment


----------



## Charles Portis

It depends where this place is, it doesn't look very central to me.

The Jardin Alexandre Solljenitsyne, in the middle of Place Maillot, although an odd place, is not a dump.


----------



## Fro7en

I think it's time that Paris sees another Haussmann type era. There are multiple areas within the current Paris city limits that need to be demolished. And there are areas that need HEAVY refurbishment. All these areas are to the east and more specifically north east. The Marais area needs some heavy refurbishment in my opinion as well. 

The only place that is out of the eastern area that needs some touching up is the 15th as well. I think this needs to be done before or during the Grand Paris transfer (2016). 

Most of the North and North eastern suburbs are already going through massive destruction and renovation. Aubervilliers is susposed to become an all modern area with completley new infastructure. The olympic park (hope it will happen) should be near that area too.


----------



## kisssme

from vincent1746



vincent1746 said:


> Les chantier des jardins de l'arche aujourd'hui :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La résidence One :


----------



## JloKyM

So many great projects for Paris!! :cheers::cheers:


----------



## Opulentus

Pretty bland imho


----------



## kisssme

the vote will be tuesday 30th


----------



## David Louis

ZAC rive gauche, June 26, 2015.



h4stings said:


> L'escalier (ouvert) devant la gare Massena
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La petite ceinture tout à droite, devant M5A1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... et l'entrée de la future (?) allée Paris-Ivry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> la même entrée vue d'en bas


----------



## Fro7en

Opulentus said:


> Pretty bland imho


What exactly is bland?


----------



## hseugut

bland = quelconque en gros. Un sujetdesamajesté, sans doute ....


----------



## Stravinsky

Charles Portis said:


> What else do you propose then? A maze of tunnels and bridges costing 50 million? Place d'Italie is a round crossroads of 7 avenues, I don't see another way to go than a giratory.


Converting it into smaller intersections with traffic lights and extended pavements, possibly joining the central garden to one side of the square creating a smooth transition from the buildings to the actual public space.

Essentially what they did at République.


----------



## Fro7en

*La Cité internationale universitaire* (Renovation & Construction of new buildings from 2017-2020)





















http://www.batiweb.com/actualites/collectivites-territoriales/grand-projet-de-logements-a-la-cite-internationale-universitaire-de-paris-09-04-2013-22041.html

If anyone is in this area of town, you should take some photos for us if there is any building permit yet .


----------



## Fro7en

Also, anyone know if the gare of Nanterre Université is done? And are they rebuilding the university right now to be like this?


----------



## Fro7en

*Whole plan for Saclay area of Paris. 5 Billion euros of investment and a whole new area!*

http://carte.epps.fr/


----------



## Charles Portis

Stravinsky said:


> Converting it into smaller intersections with traffic lights and extended pavements, possibly joining the central garden to one side of the square creating a smooth transition from the buildings to the actual public space.
> 
> Essentially what they did at République.


République and Italie don't have the same shape. Already I am not sure how République will work for car traffic, as I never drive through there.
But I know Italie has a huge bus and car traffic and given its round shape, I don't see another way to go than a vast giratory, unless you want to block the whole neighborhoud.


----------



## Stravinsky

Charles Portis said:


> unless you want to block the whole neighborhoud.


Actually, this particular location _is_ blocked now, depending on the point of view.


----------



## Fro7en

*Grand Paris official limits and video:*

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2p577y_la-metropole-de-demain_webcam



















http://projets-architecte-urbanisme.fr/consultation-metropole-grand-paris/


----------



## Fro7en

*Neaucité (Saint-Denis) *




























Already in construction

http://www.vivre-neaucite.fr/


----------



## Stravinsky

^^ Depending on who you are. If you're a car, yes. However, in Paris, cars are greatly outnumbered by the total amount of non-cars (people such as pedestrians, people on bikes, on skates, motorcycles, kick scooters, and bizarre devices). For them, roundabouts are a drag.

Places you can't cross or explore. Wastelands. You can't get anywhere close to the Colonne de Juillet. At Place d'Italie you can, but there's only one access. You can't get to the Arch without using an uncomfortable subway.

If you're on a bike, you notice how such old-fashioned intersections come without markings (no lanes, no rules). If you're lucky you have a car cutting across non-existing lanes in front of you, otherwise you get hit.

République has 7 converging streets and still used to be quite hard to navigate. Today I simpy cross it in the blink of an eye.

Car congestion was hell before, and it is hell now, but that's a minority share of users. The vast majority of people using the space now have a safe place to do it.

Locations such as Concorde are called _places_. They're not, neither in the traditional meaning of the word (here a traditional example of a piazza) nor in a modern one.

Google Concorde and you'll only see pictures taken very low from ground. Because otherwise it looks like the bare crossroads it is :


----------



## Neric007

^^

Although Concorde's little chaotic I really love it.


----------



## 676882

Neric007 said:


> ^^
> 
> Although Concorde's little chaotic I really love it.


And I feel uncomfortable on such a huge empty stone place(( Even if they'll somehow make it pedestrian


----------



## Fro7en

Good informational video on Paris-Saclay area (english subs included)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TZ6rtOZDyw


----------



## Fro7en

*Massy place du grand ouest*

_For 3rd trimester 2017_

https://vimeo.com/105674430

http://www.cogedim-logement.com/pro...oret-de-verrieres-parc-de-vilgenis-91300.html


----------



## Fro7en

*Les Docks de Saint-Ouen*
_For 2017_

https://vimeo.com/102936708

http://www.saint-ouen-les-docks.fr/quartier.html


----------



## Fro7en

*New Gare de Montparnasse*

https://vimeo.com/102931933


----------



## Fro7en

*Villages Nature @ Marne la vallée*

_To be finished by 2016_

https://vimeo.com/102935685

http://www.villagesnature.com/


----------



## Charles Portis

Stravinsky said:


> ^^ Depending on who you are. If you're a car, yes. However, in Paris, cars are greatly outnumbered by the total amount of non-cars (people such as pedestrians, people on bikes, on skates, motorcycles, kick scooters, and bizarre devices). For them, roundabouts are a drag.
> 
> Places you can't cross or explore. Wastelands. You can't get anywhere close to the Colonne de Juillet. At Place d'Italie you can, but there's only one access. You can't get to the Arch without using an uncomfortable subway.
> 
> If you're on a bike, you notice how such old-fashioned intersections come without markings (no lanes, no rules). If you're lucky you have a car cutting across non-existing lanes in front of you, otherwise you get hit.
> 
> République has 7 converging streets and still used to be quite hard to navigate. Today I simpy cross it in the blink of an eye.
> 
> Car congestion was hell before, and it is hell now, but that's a minority share of users. The vast majority of people using the space now have a safe place to do it.
> 
> Locations such as Concorde are called _places_. They're not, neither in the traditional meaning of the word (here a traditional example of a piazza) nor in a modern one.
> 
> Google Concorde and you'll only see pictures taken very low from ground. Because otherwise it looks like the bare crossroads it is :


Well I'm in a car, so obviously I totally hate pedestrians et cyclists. As we say in France, everyone sees noon at his own door.
A minority of the 2 million inhabitants of the City of Paris use a car, but what about the 11 million inhabitants of the Paris urban area? Always the same problem here.


----------



## Stravinsky

^^ Well, as density decreases and the American dream comes closer, having a car is much easier.

But I don't feel all central streets and squares should be car-friendly because of them, at the expenses of the majority of those who live central.


----------



## Charles Portis

Yes of course. It depends where. Hidalgo has a project to make arrondissements 1 to 4 car-free. Why not? But Place d'Italie is not very central and is a major crossroads.


----------



## Stravinsky

it's dangerous --> I don't want to die because of a prick with a car --> they'd better rightsize it --> they said they want to do it --> I'm happy

You notice the evolution? From dangerous to happy.


----------



## Opulentus

Why are they building so many ugly buildings in Paris?


----------



## kisssme

project for reinventer paris

*station voltaire*


----------



## Stravinsky

^^ This one's not bad at all.


----------



## Neric007

Really like the idea of the screen.


----------



## Fro7en

Opulentus said:


> Why are they building so many ugly buildings in Paris?


Can someone please ban this troll, He already commented a day ago and he's obviously a London troll as you can see where he posts.


----------



## Tiaren

Fro7en said:


> Can someone please ban this troll, He already commented a day ago and he's obviously a London troll as you can see where he posts.


I'm not from London/Britain and I agree with the "troll" (is he really?). What's currently build in Paris is very unappealing, even ugly.

Other cities are going the exact opposite way. This is for example what Berlin, Germany is building right now:






































Maybe because Paris is already so beautiful, they think, they can build whatever ugly box they want...but if there's too much of it...it might turn ugly at one point.


----------



## kisssme

^^ of course they do plenty of these in paris. look at waht they do in puteaux, antony, levallois...
and even in central paris;


----------



## Tiaren

kisssme said:


> ^^ of course they do plenty of these in paris. look at waht they do in puteaux, antony, levallois...


Can you post some in here?  Are they located within the Périphérique or outside?


----------



## Neric007

Since they're not destroying the old nice buildings the city is not gonna change that much. Only some parts will, and they're not in the historical areas. Actually they tend to be in areas that are already filled with much uglier boxes.

Plus this thread mostly highlights the big projects, there are dozens of minor projects, some like the one you're featuring, that are just not mentioned here.

Edit: Kissme answered faster than me


----------



## Fro7en

Tiaren said:


> Can you post some in here?  Are they located within the Périphérique or outside?


What they're doing Paris isn't actually in Paris. Most of what's going on in The City of Paris is renovation. 

Outside of The City of Paris is where the major projetcts are happening. It's not like we're destroying the inner Paris. The stuff that is being built in my opinion looks great for the suburbs (which will soon be included in The Grand Paris Metropole).


----------



## Tiaren

Neric007 said:


> Edit: Kissme answered faster than me


Hm...to be honest, the buildings kisssme posted are a little too over the top and kitschy for my taste. They remind me of seaside resort hotels in the Mediterranean. The buildings in Berlin adhere to more classical/traditional proportions.

But thanks for the pictures! 



Fro7en said:


> What they're doing Paris isn't actually in Paris. Most of what's going on in The City of Paris is renovation.
> 
> Outside of The City of Paris is where the major projetcts are happening. It's not like we're destroying the inner Paris. The stuff that is being built in my opinion looks great for the suburbs (which will soon be included in The Grand Paris Metropole).


Ah, I see... I'm glad, these ugly, modern boxes are not build in the historic Paris. So this thread is more about the wider metropolitan area?


----------



## kisssme

Tiaren said:


> Can you post some in here?  Are they located within the Périphérique or outside?


they are everywhere.. but mostly in affluent areas


----------



## kisssme

video on the new le monde headquarter


----------



## Fro7en

I pass by this all the time on the metro (well the old HQ) I think it's still nice, but this will be built in the same spot? And when?


----------



## Fro7en

Tiaren said:


> Ah, I see... I'm glad, these ugly, modern boxes are not build in the historic Paris. So this thread is more about the wider metropolitan area?


Yes, since most of the developments are happening there and this will soon be included in the new Métropole du Grand Paris (new city limits) as of 1 January 2016.


----------



## kisssme

Tiaren said:


> Hm...to be honest, the buildings kisssme posted are a little too over the top and kitschy for my taste. They remind me of seaside resort hotels in the Mediterranean.


:lol: what i have posted is very classical for paris.
if you want to see kitschy building, go to Plessis Robinsson or Val d'europe. 
This is kitschy (Plessis robinsson) :




























or (val d'europe):


----------



## Charles Portis

Stravinsky said:


> it's dangerous --> I don't want to die because of a prick with a car --> they'd better rightsize it --> they said they want to do it --> I'm happy
> 
> You notice the evolution? From dangerous to happy.


 ^^
I have absolutely no idea of what that means!


----------



## Neric007

kisssme said:


> video on the new le monde headquarter


Are you sure that's the winning project? I'm afraid this was one of the projects.

(Unfortunately) I think the final design is this one:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Opulentus said:


> Why are they building so many ugly buildings in Paris?


To spite you, of course. :|


----------



## GB1

Fro7en said:


> Yes, since most of the developments are happening there and this will soon be included in the new Métropole du Grand Paris (new city limits) as of 1 January 2016.


Do you have the new city limits via a map ?.


----------



## Pew

Tiaren said:


> I'm not from London/Britain and I agree with the "troll" (is he really?). What's currently build in Paris is very unappealing, even ugly.
> 
> Maybe because Paris is already so beautiful, they think, they can build whatever ugly box they want...but if there's too much of it...it might turn ugly at one point.


Objectively, renders I saw in previous pages are sometimes boxy, yes, it's a style.. are sometimes colorfull, sometimes covered with wood or a ceative design... well, if that's ugly, ok. I really like old classical architecture. But it's a bit a dictature of tastes to claim that anything which do not echos with what was done in the past is ugly. We can have a piece for classical in the sake of nostalgia and simply because classical buildings are very nice. Could we also try anything else ? I've noticed Berlins / Londons projects are very nice and certainly with high quality standards, although at the end, when you see all the projects, it feels boring in a way. Is artichecture a field where we can still innovate ? Tour Phare in La Defense, I think is awfull. I'm laughing looking at it. But I still want it to be built because i've never seen something like this anywhere. Same for Tour triangle in Paris. Same for the Novel' twins...
When a project is posted on this forum, I know precisly the ones where people will anonymously say, this is crap, it don't fit with my design standards.. if you don't like it, don't live in it, that's all  others may want to try


----------



## kisssme

Neric007 said:


> Are you sure that's the winning project? I'm afraid this was one of the projects.


yes, you are right. 
the winning project was this one


----------



## Fro7en

GB1 said:


> Do you have the new city limits via a map ?.


----------



## Iron_

Fro7en said:


> *New Gare de Montparnasse*
> 
> https://vimeo.com/102931933


This video is from Klepierre whereas the winning project is from Altarea


----------



## Fro7en

Iron_ said:


> This video is from Klepierre whereas the winning project is from Altarea


Do you have any info about it? I have't seen any photos or info of when they are starting..


----------



## Fro7en

Extension of Line 14 Métro to Orly Airport and from Orly, Line 18 starts and heads west.


----------



## Fro7en

7 Billion Euros invested in public transportation until 2017.


----------



## Axel76NG

Fro7en said:


> 7 Billion Euros invested in public transportation until 2017.


Are you sure your infographic is complete, it doesn't include the Eole project that started this year (extending RER E from St-Lazare to Mantes-la-Jolie)


----------



## kisssme

http://www.lemoniteur.fr/article/bercy-charenton-les-contours-de-ce-futur-quartier-parisien-se-precisent-29034627

4 or 5 skyscrapers could be built in the new Bercy area
:cheers:


----------



## Charles Portis

^^ This is 404 page, so that must be an error. 4 or 5 skyscrapers into Paris intra muros? Maybe my grandchildren will see it.


----------



## 676882

Charles Portis said:


> ^^ This is 404 page, so that must be an error. 4 or 5 skyscrapers into Paris intra muros? Maybe my grandchildren will see it.


http://anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-www.cgi/http://www.lemoniteur.fr/article/bercy-charenton-les-contours-de-ce-futur-quartier-parisien-se-precisent-29034627


----------



## parcdesprinces

Charles Portis said:


> 4 or 5 skyscrapers into Paris intra muros? Maybe my grandchildren will see it.


Thankfully, even your grandchildren won't see it. :colbert:


----------



## kisssme

works in la samaritaine are going to resume tomorrow 

http://m.leparisien.fr/paris-75/c-est-parti-pour-trois-ans-de-travaux-a-la-samaritaine-05-07-2015-4920429.php


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Fro7en said:


> *New Gare de Montparnasse*
> 
> https://vimeo.com/102931933


Thanks for this. I was hoping the redevelopment of the station will be more radical at the outside.

Edit: or is this the wrong project


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

What happened to you Europe? 

For nearly 3000 years Europe has created some of the most amazing and beautiful architecture. Starting with Greek, Roman, Byzantine, Romanesque, Gothic, Italian Renaissance, Russian Orthodox, German Traditional, Romanian Brancovenesc, Baroque, Neoclassical, Art Nouveau, Art Deco, and more up to the 1930's. Then WWII happen, and... I guess it killed the soul of Europe because since then all that is being build all over that continent is crappy, Corbusier bland modernism. Maybe Calatrava has a few good structures, but where are the rest? Wake up Europe. You need to bring beauty in architecture back. :grandpa:


----------



## kisssme

video of renovation of the elyse la defense building.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Gorgeous reclad!

Now if only they'll do the same to that hideous Acacia building (or better yet, demolish and replace it with a skyscraper)


----------



## 676882

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> What happened to you Europe?
> 
> For nearly 3000 years Europe has created some of the most amazing and beautiful architecture. Starting with Greek, Roman, Byzantine, Romanesque, Gothic, Italian Renaissance, Russian Orthodox, German Traditional, Romanian Brancovenesc, Baroque, Neoclassical, Art Nouveau, Art Deco, and more up to the 1930's. Then WWII happen, and... I guess it killed the soul of Europe because since then all that is being build all over that continent is crappy, Corbusier bland modernism. Maybe Calatrava has a few good structures, but where are the rest? Wake up Europe. You need to bring beauty in architecture back. :grandpa:


Problem is, u'r thinking of an old architecture. It's hard to accept anything new. Brains always trying to find familiar patterns. World's changing much faster, than we are. As for an L-city everyone so likes to compare Paris with... It looks like they've found some steampunk blueprints in 1950. "How will 2000 look". Future is Phare tower) And of course in a small individual 3d-printed self-sufficient housing)


----------



## David Louis

ZAC Bercy-Charenton



Cyril said:


>


----------



## kisssme

https://www.pie-mag.com/articles/10016/french-groupama-launches-euro-120m-paris-la-defense-restructure/



> *French Groupama launches €120m Paris La Défense restructure*
> 
> 02 July 2015, 03:15 PM
> 
> French insurer Groupama has launched the renovation of its Elysées Défense building in the Paris business district of La Défense at a refurbishment cost of some €120m, redesigning to larger floorplates and modular uses.
> The restructured building will be delivered by end-2017, but DTZ and BNP Real Estate have already started to market space in the property, which is to be renamed 'Window'. Groupama said the building is being reinvented to cater for the changing needs of office users over the next 20-40 years. "It will correspond to the requirements of a large corporate group for its headquarters or of a multinational, but it will also be a modular building. With office floorplates of more than 4,500 sq.m., it will be attractive to companies with collaborative, mobile and shared desk working practices," said Groupama, which manages €3.7bn of real estate assets.
> Window will include 38,500 sq.m. of lettable office space with capacity for 2,700 employees, an auditorium and 4,500 sq.m. of shops and restaurants. It will also incorporate a business centre for visitors. In an area dominated by office towers, the building is only seven storeys high but it is 200m long and its position at the foot of the La Défense Grande Arche and opposite the CNIT congress centre gives it an unobstructed view across the business area's open esplanade. The original construction dates from 1982.


----------



## Fro7en

Someone should post all the projects of La Défense on this page.


----------



## Fro7en

*Le "Central Park" Du Grand Paris*

_Project for a a renovation of a park in La Courneuve. Park would begin construction in 2016 in the new city limits of the Metropole du Grand Paris. This park would be ready by the time the Olympics would be in Paris (2024)._














































https://vimeo.com/110458738

_Project booklet in French here: http://c-du.com/sites/default/files/publications/cpk-livre.pdf_


----------



## Fro7en

*Écoquartier à Boussy-Saint-Antoine*

_Fiche d'identité 

23 000 m²
350 logements
90 logements locatifs sociaux
5 400 m² de parc paysager
Un local d’activité pour la ville
_




























https://vimeo.com/41085627


----------



## Fro7en

*Avenue Foch Project*

_A project from Étoile to Porte d’Auteuil_


















































































_Booklet in english and french: http://www.c-du.com/sites/default/files/Foch.pdf_


----------



## Neric007

^^ Really hope this will never be realized. Hideous.


----------



## CB31

^^

+1


----------



## Fro7en

Neric007 said:


> ^^ Really hope this willnever be realized. Hideous.


I don't think it is hideous. I mean they need to do something with this giant road. There is nothing but residential on this giant road which is bigger than Champs-Élysées. It's so wide and ugly. Although I don't like this particular plan, I think they should do something with this area.


----------



## Fro7en

* École Normale Supérieure de Cachan (PARIS-SACLAY)*

_
Architect : Renzo Piano Building Workshop
Name : ENS Cachan
Localisation : Paris-Saclay, 91, France
Start Date : Automne 2015
Finish Date : Septembre 2018
Space : 64 000 m²
Budget : 143 000 000 € HT
_


----------



## SolsticeBaby

Fro7en said:


> I don't think it is hideous. I mean they need to do something with this giant road. There is nothing but residential on this giant road which is bigger than Champs-Élysées. It's so wide and ugly. Although I don't like this particular plan, I think they should do something with this area.


"giant road" ? Stop reading propaganda :bash:. This is old stuff dating from the last mayor election, the "study" being provocative and unfortunately full of lies.

Avenue Foch is one of the most prestigious streets in Paris, Haussmann designed it to connect Place de l'Etoile to the Bois de Boulogne. It is indeed 120m wide (compared to the 70m of the Champs Elysees), but the road itself is nearly twice narrower than the Champs, as it is flanked by sidewalks for pedestrians, riding paths for horsemen, shaded by rows of chestnut trees and decorated along its full length by ornamental lawns and gardens (6.62 hectares).


----------



## Fro7en

SolsticeBaby said:


> "giant road" ? Stop reading propaganda :bash:. This is old stuff dating from the last mayor election, the "study" being provocative and unfortunately full of lies.
> 
> Avenue Foch is one of the most prestigious streets in Paris, Haussmann designed it to connect Place de l'Etoile to the Bois de Boulogne. It is indeed 120m wide (compared to the 70m of the Champs Elysees), but the road itself is nearly twice narrower than the Champs, as it is flanked by sidewalks for pedestrians, riding paths for horsemen, shaded by rows of chestnut trees and decorated along its full length by ornamental lawns and gardens (6.62 hectares).


Of course I know this, I just think the vegitation of the gardens is ugly. honestly, they just need to renovate it a little, this project looks weird.


----------



## Fro7en

*Maison de l’Île-de-France (Cité Universitaire)*

Delivery Date is still unkown but work should start soon!


----------



## Fro7en

*Gare RER de Bussy Saint-Georges*


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Fro7en said:


> *Maison de l’Île-de-France (Cité Universitaire)*
> 
> Delivery Date is still unkown but work should start soon!


Hmm, I don't remember this building being in the materials I've seen about the extension of the Cité Universitaire.


----------



## Fro7en

^^ 

I saw another project for this too, I don't know if they've selected a winning project yet but never the less if it's a losing project, still cool to see


----------



## Opulentus

letranger said:


> Problem is, u'r thinking of an old architecture. It's hard to accept anything new. Brains always trying to find familiar patterns. World's changing much faster, than we are. As for an L-city everyone so likes to compare Paris with... It looks like they've found some steampunk blueprints in 1950. "How will 2000 look". Future is Phare tower) And of course in a small individual 3d-printed self-sufficient housing)


If modernism is the architecture of tomorrow than we are destined for a very bleak and dull future.


----------



## 676882

Opulentus said:


> If modernism is the architecture of tomorrow than we are destined for a very bleak and dull future.


:bash:


----------



## kisssme

proposal for the Morland building (reinventer paris)


----------



## Fro7en

*Aerolians Paris*

_Location: Next to CDG International Airport
Finish date: 2015-2018
Type: International Business centre + hub
_

https://vimeo.com/80370017





































http://www.aeroliansparis.com/Actualites/Liste/Categorised/False.sls


----------



## Fro7en

*Cœur d'Orly*

_Location: Orly International Airport
Finish Date: From 2015 to 2018
Type: Business centre + Shopping_
































































http://www.coeurdorly.com/


----------



## ThatOneGuy

kisssme said:


> proposal for the Morland building (reinventer paris)


This is really bad, it ruins the building.


----------



## Charles Portis

You mean it is ruining that? 

There is not much to ruin, is there?
The project clearly bring a better mobility into the space.
What I don't like is this creeping vegetation everywhere (this is almost mandatory now). Paris is not the countryside. For the rest, it looks good to me.


----------



## kisssme

more images of hermitage plaza


----------



## kisssme

a new step forward for the Duo towers :cheers:


http://www.constructioncayola.com/batiment/article/2015/07/08/100964/a-paris-les-tours-duo-passent-epreuve-enquete-publique.php


----------



## Fro7en

kisssme said:


> a new step forward for the Duo towers :cheers:


What are these towers next to DUO? Quartier Masséna?Hopefully they'll destroy those. Those are probably the ugliest towers in Paris aside for Montparnasse.


----------



## Fro7en

http://www.parismetropole2020.com/web/#

This website contains a full map of most projects going on in the IDF region. I noticed a few missing ones but otherwise here is almost everything!


----------



## kisssme

more pictures of the Paris High Court Plaza
















































vincent1746 said:


> Le chantier du TGI Jeudi soir depuis le 39ème étage de la tour Majunga :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depuis le train pour Saint Lazare ce matin :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Sesto Elemento

> Maison de l'Ile de France


Is the whale floating in the air included ?? :rofl:


----------



## Fro7en

^^


----------



## 676882

And what gonna happen with an old Palais de Justice when the new will stand up?


----------



## kisssme

^^ it's going to be demolished and replaced by a new shopping mall :banana:



(joke)


----------



## Fro7en

letranger said:


> And what gonna happen with an old Palais de Justice when the new will stand up?


Maybe they can turn it into apartments, would be good in my opinion.


----------



## parcdesprinces

letranger said:


> And what gonna happen with an old Palais de Justice when the new will stand up?


It will remain as it is for the most part since the highest courts (i.e the French Supreme Court (Court of Cassation) & the Court of Appeal of Paris) will stay there, as planned.


----------



## Fro7en

*Rose de Cherbourg + Tour Hekla Progress*


----------



## KiffKiff

*Restoration of the Grande Arche de la Défense*

*By Aladin Djebara :*









Aladin Djebara









Aladin Djebara


----------



## 676882

parcdesprinces said:


> It will remain as it is for the most part since the highest courts (i.e the French Supreme Court (Court of Cassation) & the Court of Appeal of Paris) will stay there, as planned.



Oh, I'd rather love to see it turned into museum or something)


----------



## Stravinsky

Raze it to the ground and build luxury flats.


----------



## kisssme

More on the cable car project between neuilly and la defense



Frey P said:


> https://www.cadredeville.com/PanoramaProjets/la-defense-le-telepherique-cherche-son-montage
> 
> La mise en place du téléphérique à la Défense commence à se dessiner j'imagine. Hâte de voir à quoi tout ça va déboucher.


----------



## Fro7en

Anyone know if the PARIS PARC by BIG will ever happen?


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

del


----------



## ThatOneGuy

edit


----------



## Fro7en

I really hope that there will be some project in Paris to reconstruct some of the lost Haussmann buildings like Gaumont Palace which was replace with some ugly Castorama store and ibis hotel.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ And for those who are interested, here is a post I wrote about this 'dead & gone' cry glorious cinema theatre (which BTW was the largest one in the World back then), in the French forum :cheers::

*Thread: Les plus beaux cinemas de france/Gaumont Palace*


----------



## Fro7en

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ And for those who are interested, here is a post I wrote about this 'dead & gone' cry glorious cinema theatre (which BTW was the largest one in the World back then), in the French forum :cheers::
> 
> *Thread: Les plus beaux cinemas de france/Gaumont Palace*


Saw this too . I think City of Paris should do how Berlin is reconstruction some old monuments and buildings.

Wow, just looking at the first photo, this area looks so much better back then than it does now... It's sad that some areas of Paris actually got worse from 1920s to now instead of better... Hope this will change!


----------



## Opulentus

Fro7en said:


> I really hope that there will be some project in Paris to reconstruct some of the lost Haussmann buildings like Gaumont Palace which was replace with some ugly Castorama store and ibis hotel.


 Unfortunately, it seems as if humanity is incapable of constructing such beauty these days, even if it is just a mere reconstruction. So I wouldn't get your hopes up.


----------



## Fro7en

Opulentus said:


> Unfortunately, it seems as if humanity is incapable of constructing such beauty these days, even if it is just a mere reconstruction. So I wouldn't get your hopes up.


I think humanity these days CAN construct some pretty great stuff, like what's going on around Paris, but what happened IN Paris post-ww2 was what I'd call a disaster. WIth the destruction of buildings and replacement of things they called "modern". Giant white buildings...


----------



## Fro7en

Opulentus said:


> Unfortunately, it seems as if humanity is incapable of constructing such beauty these days, even if it is just a mere reconstruction. So I wouldn't get your hopes up.


Huge fail: Gare Montparnasse


----------



## duquercy

Fro7en said:


> Maybe they can turn it into apartments, would be good in my opinion.


this great heritage cannot be transform into apartments!!!! The St Chapelle is here and it's the heart of the city. Perhaps the building of the 36 quai des orfevres but the others i think it s impossible


----------



## David Louis

Three new aerial footage of Paris.


kony said:


>


----------



## cochise75

*Bastille Day 2015 - Eiffel Tower fireworks*









[dailymotion]x2y381h_integralite-du-feu-d-artifice-2015-a-paris_creation[/dailymotion]


----------



## Jex7844

I thought it was A MA ZING this year . I could not be bothered to go there as I was to work the next day, it would have taken me ages to go back to my flat...but next year I will watch it for real!


----------



## ≈Adamski≈

letranger said:


> Have u ever been to Paris?


Yes, several times. Last time i even lived really close to the Tour Montparnasse. Loved it.


alexandru.mircea said:


> It came about in a traumatic fashion for the locals, it would take generations for the wound to heal. Further on, those inclined to dislike contemporary insertions weren't helped by a series of such interventions that would have helped them get used to it all, the TM remains on its own in the city.
> I love it too but I perfectly understand its bad reputation. It's a good piece of architecture (not of urban space arrangement, though).


Yes, i understand that when it showed up, people where shocked of its radical, non apologetical, and maybe even brutal appearance. It differed very much from the - at the time - usual unitary signmarks of parisian architecture. With that said, i think the architecture is beautiful and the height gives the area a dramatic hilly characteristic. For me, its as parisian as the Eiffel Tower.


----------



## 676882

≈Adamski≈;125578060 said:


> Yes, several times. Last time i even lived really close to the Tour Montparnasse. Loved it.


Bizzare)) I hate it. Even living le 2ème arnd


----------



## Fro7en

They were amazing this year. And with the 2024 that popped up, seems like Paris is very keen on getting olympics!! 

My goal is to find a way to participate in opening ceremony lol.


----------



## kisssme

Athena tower



cochise75 said:


> Hier :
> 
> 
> Tour Athéna [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Tour Athéna [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Tour Athéna [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Tour Athéna [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Tour Athéna [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Tour Athéna [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Tour Athéna [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## Fro7en

*Europacity in 15 dates*










Check out the full graphic/timelime of EuropaCity's 15 dates: http://www.construisons-europacity.com/europacity-en-15-dates/


----------



## Kot Bazilio

≈Adamski≈;125562154 said:


> ^^Now i´m not a Parisian, but i love the Tour Montparnasse. Never understood the problem people have with it.


The tower is pretty good, but not in this place.


----------



## Fro7en

*Campus Ynov @ Nanterre Université*










_Work will start in September of this year_


----------



## Fro7en

*Gare multimodale Nanterre-Université*

_To be finished in 2015 (T4)_


----------



## Fro7en

*Campus de l'Arche*

_Work will start this October
To be completed by 2017_


----------



## clouchicloucha

Fro7en said:


> *Europacity in 15 dates*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the full graphic/timelime of EuropaCity's 15 dates: http://www.construisons-europacity.com/europacity-en-15-dates/


2 years of public debate?? 
Then one extra year to start construction ..


----------



## Fro7en

clouchicloucha said:


> 2 years of public debate??
> Then one extra year to start construction ..


Not many people are opposed to this Europecity project. This will create around 5% of France's total employment apparently.


----------



## Axel76NG

Fro7en said:


> Not many people are opposed to this Europecity project. This will create around 5% of France's total employment apparently.


That sounds off to me, there are about 27.3 million people employed in France, if this accounts for 5% of Total employment, it will mean 1.37 million jobs are created by this project, (more that one in ten people in the greater Paris Area)....

If it is the case however I cannot even begin to imagine the amount of shops that will have to close their doors to make place for this


----------



## arno-13

He probably meant to say UNemployment. That would make something like 150.000 jobs, which still seems quite a huge number so i doubt about it.
15.000 why not, that' still a lot, and that would be more like 0.5%.


----------



## Fro7en

arno-13 said:


> He probably meant to say UNemployment. That would make something like 150.000 jobs, which still seems quite a huge number so i doubt about it.
> 15.000 why not, that' still a lot, and that would be more like 0.5%.


I'm trying to find this, but I can't see it anymore. It was somewhere on the Europacity site saying 100 000 + jobs.


----------



## arno-13

Maybe it's direct + indirect. The temporary jobs linked to the construction site, and the long term ones once Europa city is finished. Still seems huge to me.


----------



## 676882

arno-13 said:


> Maybe it's direct + indirect. The temporary jobs linked to the construction site, and the long term ones once Europa city is finished. Still seems huge to me.


They can't start Hermitage for ages, so City'll be started for like in hundred years. And then will being sued for extra two hundred...


----------



## Fro7en

letranger said:


> They can't start Hermitage for ages, so City'll be started for like in hundred years. And then will being sued for extra two hundred...


Hermitage is starting this autumn. Europacity will start in 2019.


----------



## saintkilledher

paris a besoin d'un tour de super grand comme le tesson a londres.


----------



## IronMan89

clouchicloucha said:


> 2 years of public debate??
> Then one extra year to start construction ..


The only thing missing in this EuropaCity project is an Arena of about 16/17000 seats... But maybe it will be completed toolate to host some of the Olympic Games competitions.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ why is it missing an arena?

Don't forget about Arena 92...


----------



## 676882

Fro7en said:


> Hermitage is starting this autumn. Europacity will start in 2019.


Suuuuure


----------



## parcdesprinces

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^ why is it missing an arena?
> 
> Don't forget about Arena 92...


Not to mention the Sarcelles (15K) and Tremblay-en-France (8-12K) projects.


----------



## IronMan89

parcdesprinces said:


> Not to mention the Sarcelles (15K) and Tremblay-en-France (8-12K) projects.


Yeah I know but it would be better to put Sarcelles Arena in this big project and have a State of the Art Arena capable of hosting everything.
With Sarcelles' one it's gonna be 15K in concert mode and something like 11k in sports mode etc.
Everything under 10K is bag of shit.
Arena 92 is not a specific indoor sports arena.
For example why is London hosting almost every year NBA europe games? because of the O2... What does Paris dont have? the O2.... I'm a bit skeptical about the new Bercy too but it can't be worse than the previous Bercy.


----------



## cochise75

*Le Monde - New headquarters - 13th arrondissement of Paris - 2017*























































Source : http://www.designboom.com/architecture/3xn-le-monde-headquarters-paris-proposal-01-21-2015/


----------



## caserass

Cochise, are you sure it's the winning project ?


----------



## cochise75

Ooops, my bad.
This one, by *Snøhetta*, is the winning project.


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

Quai d'Ivry (area Bruneseau), in 2016





































http://www.parisrivegauche.com/Actualites/Deux-nouveaux-immeubles-de-logements-a-Paris-Rive-Gauche

Bd périphérique


----------



## 676882

cochise75 said:


> Ooops, my bad.
> This one, by *Snøhetta*, is the winning project.


Do not want((


----------



## clouchicloucha

cochise75 said:


> Ooops, my bad.
> This one, by *Snøhetta*, is the winning project.


Hum not bad as well: didn't read the RFP but was it so precised that all proposals have such similarities? (corridor under the building, large atrium, external lighting cladding, etc..)


----------



## LaMingue

CODEBARRE75011 said:


> Quai d'Ivry (area Bruneseau), in 2016


More info about this project on the architect's website: 
http://www.taniaconcko.com/index.php/gallery-category/mixed-use/#b1a4-paris-13eme

And another project in the direct neighborhood (mix-used building, 50m high):
http://www.ameller-dubois.fr/fr/architecture/projet/paris-tour-a-usages-mixtes


----------



## kisssme

yesterday












milo92 said:


> :wave:
> 
> Reportage du 19 juillet 2015...







milo92 said:


> suite et fin


----------



## Fro7en

* Colline Rodin - Meudon (92)*

_Type: Residential & Park (renovation)
Finish date: Late 2015? (Under construction)_














































http://www.meudon.fr/les-grands-projets/colline-rodin-114.html

http://www.cobe.fr/fiche_realisation.cfm/106366-5552-colline_rodin_-_meudon_92.html

http://www.meudon.fr/documents/Docu...din/CONSEIL_CONSULTATIF_28-11-11_V2_small.pdf


----------



## Fro7en

*Campus de Bureaux sur la ZAC Aragon (Villejuif (94))*

_Type: Office buildings mixed
TBC: 2017
UNDER CONSTRUCTION_


----------



## Fro7en

*EDC Paris Business School (Nanterre)*

_Type: University
TBC: 2017(?)_









( Notice Hermitage towers in the back  )


----------



## Fro7en

*Palais de Justice, Bobigny (93)*

_Programme : Rehabilitation and extension of the Bobigny law courts (CANCELLED AS OF RECENTLY)
28,920m² (net)
€55,000,000_


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ New Palais de Justice of Bobigny will be higly improved, especially when you look at it right now..! kay:
Lol










uke:


----------



## Fro7en

clouchicloucha said:


> ^^ New Palais de Justice of Bobigny will be higly improved, especially when you look at it right now..! kay:
> Lol
> 
> uke:


Yep, this project was created in 2012, but I haven't seen much news about it yet. Maybe once the Grand Paris government is established, we will see all these dorment projects and new projects come to life.


----------



## Fro7en

*Le grand projet de rénovation du Grand Palais*

_Renovation of the famous Grand Palais in the 8th arrondissement of Paris.
Work will begin in 2018 for 6 years._

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=42&v=Sg8NNJdmJ34














































http://www.unjourdeplusaparis.com/paris-essentiel/le-grand-projet-de-renovation-du-grand-palais


----------



## Fro7en

Gui said:


> Well, in my opinion, calling for destruction is absolutely childish.
> 
> You don't seem to be able to tolerate prefab concrete buildings of the 60's and 70's eras, ok that's indeed an opinion. But you are very assertive about what should be granted life or death in terms of architecture whereas these buildings and their environment have shaped the city and are very interesting pieces of urban planning when one takes the time to consider it with an open and curious mindset.
> 
> What will be your "opinion" when curvy glass and steel buildings will be out of fashion? Because, you know, this is all just cycles and there's no doubt that, one day, someone, on this same forum, will complain about those ugly, tacky, glassy scrapers from the 2010's and will call for their erasure...
> 
> My point of view is that these ensembles are huge pieces of urban life and have been planned with a vision and a real care for details so, instead of neglecting them, we should make all our possible to maintain them in good state and shape and enable them to remain modern, vibrant and inspiring places to live in.
> 
> Architecture deserves respect.



About cycles, some stuff is just timeless. Like the Tour Eiffel. It's been more than 100 years and it still is an amazing piece of work. 

Certain things aren't timeless. For example the Beaugrenelle which was liked at first, but now, I bert half of parisians hate it. 

A lot of districts of Paris have been disfigured by 60s and 70s architecture. Destruction of historic buildings were done to build these "futuristic buildings" which now look like junk to me. 

I don't agree with building towers in the middle of Paris because like you said, in 20 or 30 years, what will we think? That's what i've been seeing with London. Look at all those towers in the centre of London now.. They look great for now... 

We'll see what will happen with this area. It could use a bit of a makeover along with some other districts. I want Paris to stay clean and beautiful.


----------



## Charles Portis

To bring down Tour Montparnasse and Olympiades... Do I have to read this kind of stuff even on SKYSCRAPERCITY??? For a moment I thought I was on Le Figaro.


----------



## cochise75

*ZAC Paris Rive Gauche - 13th arrondissement of Paris*

Yesterday :

[1-6]


ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## cochise75

[2-6]


Home [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Home [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Home [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Home [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Home [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## cochise75

[3-6]


Lot M10C [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Lot M10C [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Lot M10C [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Lot M10C [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## cochise75

[4-6]


ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## cochise75

[5-6]


ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## cochise75

[6-6]


Tour de la biodiversité (M6B2) [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour de la biodiversité (M6B2) [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour de la biodiversité (M6B2) [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour de la biodiversité (M6B2) [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## Fro7en

Charles Portis said:


> To bring down Tour Montparnasse and Olympiades... Do I have to read this kind of stuff even on SKYSCRAPERCITY??? For a moment I thought I was on Le Figaro.


I think the olympiades looks like a public housing unit and destroys the skyline of inner Paris from lets say 1930s-1960. 
I'm just not a big fan of 70s architecture..


----------



## Stravinsky

Charles Portis said:


> To bring down Tour Montparnasse and Olympiades... Do I have to read this kind of stuff even on SKYSCRAPERCITY??? For a moment I thought I was on Le Figaro.


Well, let's just say that if in the not so long term the Tour Montparnasse were to be demolished... I'm for it. 

I mean, La Défense is a perfect playground for skyscrapers.

Modern architecture within inner Paris should have more human proportions.


----------



## Fro7en

Stravinsky said:


> Well, let's just say that if in the not so long term the Tour Montparnasse were to be demolished... I'm for it.
> 
> I mean, La Défense is a perfect playground for skyscrapers.
> 
> Modern architecture within inner Paris should have more human proportions.


Exactly, but do you really think this shouldn't be destroyed?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Absolutely not. Hating an entire era of architecture is just stupid and shortsighted.


----------



## Fro7en

ThatOneGuy said:


> Absolutely not. Hating an entire era of architecture is just stupid and shortsighted.


The reason I hate it is because it truly destroys the skyline of Paris and I think around half of Parisians could agree. These buildings don't fit in Paris.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It's good to have variation from all styles and eras. Like it or not, those buildings are a valid part of the European and Parisian architectural legacy. They need to be restored, not demolished.


----------



## Fro7en

ThatOneGuy said:


> It's good to have variation from all styles and eras. Like it or not, those buildings are a valid part of the European and Parisian architectural legacy. They need to be restored, not demolished.


What do you mean? These kind of buildings are already being destroyed as much as they can. I wish I could see the beauty in these buildings in the way you are but I just can't, especially with these towers sticking out of the parisian landscape. These towers really deteriorate the "class" Paris had back in the 1930s.. Even though there were slums and mass poverty, the Parisian landscape was considerably better looking, in my opinion. Although today, the addition of beautiful modern architecture and La Défense does create some pretty amazing views.


----------



## Gwathanaur

Fro7en said:


> Le Figaro is a bunch of socialist crap calling for more social housing in Paris and to destroy "rich ghettos".. I think the olympiades looks like a public housing unit and destroys the skyline of inner Paris from lets say 1930s-1960.
> I'm just not a big fan of 70s architecture..


Who are you ? Don't you know that good trolling requires a bit of subtlety ?

And stop talking about Paris as one undividable whole. Do not forget that the most outer parts of the city Paris did not all "benefit" from Haussmann's works. The Italie 13 operation was made to fight insalubrity and replace building falling into ruins. It created a neighbourhood that was very different from the historic center, yes, but also not at all within the historic center, so what exactly are you whining about ? 

I agree that many of these buildings need refurbishment, but I would not tear down a single one of those. The cohabitation of highrise towers and regular, traditionally organised streets (flanked with typical Parisian buildings) is unique and amazing. 
I am thus very happy that the operation was terminated before completion by Giscard d'Estaing, allowing this very special blend of architecture.


----------



## Fro7en

Gwathanaur said:


> Who are you ? Don't you know that good trolling requires a bit of subtlety ?
> 
> And stop talking about Paris as one undividable whole. Do not forget that the most outer parts of the city Paris did not all "benefit" from Haussmann's works. The Italie 13 operation was made to fight insalubrity and replace building falling into ruins. It created a neighbourhood that was very different from the historic center, yes, but also not at all within the historic center, so what exactly are you whining about ?
> 
> I agree that many of these buildings need refurbishment, but I would not tear down a single one of those. The cohabitation of highrise towers and regular, traditionally organised streets (flanked with typical Parisian buildings) is unique and amazing.
> I am thus very happy that the operation was terminated before completion by Giscard d'Estaing, allowing this very special blend of architecture.


Trolling? I'm not trolling lol. Sure, don't destroy them now, but these are getting outdated quickly... Also, I don't want everything to look like the historic Haussmann centre, but building to size is important. These towers just jutt out of the ground and stand alone. I like staying to the height limit of Paris..


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Fro7en said:


> The reason I hate it is because it truly destroys the skyline of Paris and I think around half of Parisians could agree.


So far I have not found (in person) or seen in pictures an angle where that cluster interferes with the sighlines towards any of the iconic landmarks of the Parisian skyline, be it Tour Eiffel, Sacre Coeur, La Defense etc.


----------



## Fro7en

alexandru.mircea said:


> So far I have not found (in person) or seen in pictures an angle where that cluster interferes with the sighlines towards any of the iconic landmarks of the Parisian skyline, be it Tour Eiffel, Sacre Coeur, La Defense etc.


Did I say it iterferes with any icon of the city? It interferes with the cityscape as a whole. 

But yes, you could argue that Beaugrenelle interferes a bit. 










I know for a fact, this is the worst sight for people of the 16th district of Paris. Walking on the Seine and seeing these buildings across horrifies people of the 16th.. It's a bad view.

Also I found the pole I was talking about. http://www.lefigaro.fr/scope/articl...01-ces-edifices-dont-vous-ne-voulez-plus-.php


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Fro7en said:


> Did I say it iterferes with any icon of the city? It interferes with the cityscape as a whole.


You said that it ruins the Paris skyline. It doesn't in any way. It is a sepparate bit of Parisian skyline in itself, detached from all the other skyline bits, and it just happens that you dislike its architectural style.



Fro7en said:


> But yes, you could argue that Beaugrenelle interferes a bit.


You could argue that, but it would be a weak argument. I know the view from most of the key vantage points in the city and there's very little harm the Beaugrenelle cluster does to the Tour Eiffel, the only skyline landmark close to it. It looks bad in the pic you posted but posting it is dishonest, you can't get that angle or anything like it from anywhere in the city.


----------



## Fro7en

alexandru.mircea said:


> You said that it ruins the Paris skyline. It doesn't in any way. It is a sepparate bit of Parisian skyline in itself, detached from all the other skyline bits, and it just happens that you dislike its architectural style.
> 
> 
> 
> You could argue that, but it would be a weak argument. I know the view from most of the key vantage points in the city and there's very little harm the Beaugrenelle cluster does to the Tour Eiffel, the only skyline landmark close to it. It looks bad in the pic you posted but posting it is dishonest, you can't get that angle or anything like it from anywhere in the city.


I just don't know why some people like this architecutral style. 70s architecture is a curse to Paris and most Parisians in the surrounding districts of Beaugrenelle agree! It isn't modern, it's just stale.. It doesn't complement Paris because there is nothing special about Beaugrenelle. It looks like any towers from any other city in the world...


I just think it looks better without some of these 70s towers...


----------



## Gwathanaur

Fro7en, saying that the Figaro, which often looks like a french equivalent of Fox News or worse, is socialist, that's called trolling.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

If you can't figure something out, then that's always the best indicator that you've still got something left to cover by dedicating it study time, reflection time, on-site experiences etc. Even if you don't necessarily end up liking that stuff you may end understanding it and appreciating what others like in it - that will also make your interaction with other people smoother. Implying that if smething goes beyond your understanding then it means it makes no sense and the others are stupid is not the way to go.


----------



## Fro7en

Gwathanaur said:


> Fro7en, saying that the Figaro, which often looks like a french equivalent of Fox News or worse, is socialist, that's called trolling.


I didn't mean to call it socialist. I meant to say that I saw some young politician who is of the socialist party on Le Figaro saying he wants to destroy "rich ghettos" and making social housing everywhere in Paris.. This is what the Olympiades towers are like to me.


----------



## Fro7en

alexandru.mircea said:


> If you can't figure something out, then that's always the best indicator that you've still got something left to cover by dedicating it study time, reflection time, on-site experiences etc. Even if you don't necessarily end up liking that stuff you may end understanding it and appreciating what others like in it - that will also make your interaction with other people smoother. Implying that if smething goes beyond your understanding then it means it makes no sense and the others are stupid is not the way to go.


I have a great understanding of these buildings. Being born right across from them and seeing them all the time. It's quite pitiful to see this kind of stuff in Paris. Most of my neighbours if not all would agree as well. These buildings are "curses" to Paris' cityscape.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Fro7en said:


> I have a great understanding of these buildings.


You may be extremely *used to them*, but that doesn't necessarily imply anything more. All your posts here show only a complete rift in understanding between you and the post-war era international style - which would be ok if you didn't also show a complete lack of acceptance ad willingness to engage. It's the same attitude of those people in the interbellum, the mid 20th or the late 19th who completely disliked old historical styles as could be seen in decrepit city centres with their insalubrious buildings and thought that the only thing that should be done with those buildings is to demolish them and build something better, that they would like. Take a minute to think about that.


----------



## Fro7en

alexandru.mircea said:


> You may be extremely *used to them*, but that doesn't necessarily imply anything more. All your posts here show only a complete rift in understanding between you and the post-war era international style - which would be ok if you didn't also show a complete lack of acceptance ad willingness to engage. It's the same attitude of those people in the interbellum, the mid 20th or the late 19th who completely disliked old historical styles as could be seen in decrepit city centres with their insalubrious buildings and thought that the only thing that should be done with those buildings is to demolish them and build something better, that they would like. Take a minute to think about that.


I just don't feel anything special with these towers. There is nothing that puts them apart and it doesn't look like the architects really wanted to make a spectacular piece here. There are some things that are timeless and others that aren't. In my opinion, skyscrapers of this type were pretty new during the 70s and these really don't seem timeless. I know destroying them isn't practical at all.

I've learned to like Montparnasse because it does offer THE BEST view of Paris. But I do hope they'll do something with the Montparnasse area. I've had good ideas that they could make this area a kind of "time square" or tech area. It would really bring a cool image to Paris with that. But I don't know how many people would like that Idea ..


----------



## eklips

Fro7en said:


> What do you mean? *These kind of buildings are already being destroyed as much as they can*. I wish I could see the beauty in these buildings in the way you are but I just can't, especially with these towers sticking out of the parisian landscape. These towers really deteriorate the "class" Paris had back in the 1930s.. Even though there were slums and mass poverty, the Parisian landscape was considerably better looking, in my opinion. Although today, the addition of beautiful modern architecture and La Défense does create some pretty amazing views.


Yeah and it's pretty much always a trauma for their inhabitants. Just like the unanimous destruction of "invalid" and "insalubrious" housing in the 50's-70's to please the bourgeois eye were traumatizing for their dwellers back then. 

Who are you to decide that people's homes should be destroyed? :dunno:


----------



## Axel76NG

I think the best solution for the Olympiades would be heavy renovations:

- adding a few floors to some towers (perhaps in a stepped back fashion), and shortening other towers 
---- in order to create a skyline and get rid of the 'wall' effect

- recladding some towers and cleaning others 
---- in order to create some sense of diversity from ground level

- adding crowns to some of the buildings so as to not have too many boxes
---- again to get more diversity and create a more interesting skyline 

- adding short buildings at the foot of the towers 
---- in order to obtain more continuous flowing streets and alleviate some of the perceived 'coldness' of the area

- maybe rethinking/ renovating/ flattening the slab?
---- the place has great potential but it is just too disconnected


----------



## Fro7en

eklips said:


> Yeah and it's pretty much always a trauma for their inhabitants. Just like the unanimous destruction of "invalid" and "insalubrious" housing in the 50's-70's to please the bourgeois eye were traumatizing for their dwellers back then.
> 
> Who are you to decide that people's homes should be destroyed? :dunno:


The old Corbusier social housing is being destroyed and being rebuilt with non highrise buildings that are much more nice and clean, still social housing. The people have to agree on it and if they do that's what happens.


----------



## Fro7en

Axel76NG said:


> I think the best solution for the Olympiades would be heavy renovations:
> 
> - adding a few floors to some towers (perhaps in a stepped back fashion), and shortening other towers
> ---- in order to create a skyline and get rid of the 'wall' effect
> 
> - recladding some towers and cleaning others
> ---- in order to create some sense of diversity from ground level
> 
> - adding crowns to some of the buildings so as to not have too many boxes
> ---- again to get more diversity and create a more interesting skyline
> 
> - adding short buildings at the foot of the towers
> ---- in order to obtain more continuous flowing streets and alleviate some of the perceived 'coldness' of the area
> 
> - maybe rethinking/ renovating/ flattening the slab?
> ---- the place has great potential but it is just too disconnected


Finally someone on this forum who understands how I think. It is VERY disconnected and just looks so out of place. The road that the Olympiades are on is already a very nice looking road lined with trees and some Haussmann type buildings.

Honestly these areas need to be a bit more commercialised too for tourists to see. This place is incredibly diverse with Chinese/Vietnamese culture and other asian culture and coul very well use an official china town gate. This is something that makes Paris, the diversity, but not many tourists care or even know about this.

The Chinatown(s) of Paris are very very Chinese, even more so than the world famous NYC china town or London's small china town.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^no, that is not how you think. Had you posted reasonable solutions to improve the area and enhance its already existing qualities, now indeed less visible because of dating and decay, we wouldn't have replied - I think we can all agree the area needs an overhaul. But you've just advocated destroying it and building anew.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Since the cultural venues in outer Paris boroughs I posted last time were well received, here's another nice one I found (Centre culturel Paul Bailliart in Massy):























































http://dda-architectes.com/centre-culturel-paul-b-2/

It was done in the late noughties and was a full redevelopment of an 1966 "Pailleron" type building. The peculiar exteriour shell is therefore an example of "form follows function", as it is a sound insulation method wrapped around the structure.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Same architects, a new building in inner Paris (Crèche Guignier):





































http://dda-architectes.com/creche-collective/


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Them again, a médiathèque & art school in Saint-Denis, on the Saint-Denis island on the Seine:














































http://dda-architectes.com/conservatoire-de-versailles/ (wrong description in the URL)


----------



## hseugut

More suburban projects please ! so interseting !


----------



## Sesto Elemento

*Arena 92, 2016, 30 600 seats, Paris La Défense*

By Vincent1746, today:






































The 2400m² screen, world's largest inside screen.


----------



## Sesto Elemento

*The Grande Arche de La Défense*, rooftop re-opening in 2016, for the best view inner-Défense ! :banana:

By Vincent1746, today:



















The crane is still here.


----------



## Sesto Elemento

*The new TGI (Tribunal de Grande Instance), 160m, TO in 2016, higher skyscraper in Paris Intra-Muros (Central Paris) since the Tour Montparnasse*, in 1973 ! kay: :banana:

By Vincent1746 ( :hug: ), yesterday:




























This building will be _very _massive (good thing for a TGI  ).


----------



## Opulentus

Fro7en said:


> I just don't know why some people like this architecutral style. 70s architecture is a curse to Paris and most Parisians in the surrounding districts of Beaugrenelle agree! It isn't modern, it's just stale.. It doesn't complement Paris because there is nothing special about Beaugrenelle. It looks like any towers from any other city in the world...
> 
> 
> I just think it looks better without some of these 70s towers...


Couldn't agree more. Some areas of Paris (and many other world cities for that matter) have been destroyed by modernist architecture and the inconsiderate-placing of some skyscrapers.


----------



## Fro7en

alexandru.mircea said:


> Actually I have a decent grasp of Colombes, as I currently live nearby and I visit regularly. I like Colombes, it has a nice urban fabric - very organic, very human. The arhitectural diversity is excellent. Sure, it's the poorest municipality around and there's still loads of decay; what it has to do is to keep improving (renovations, public real works) but remaining on the cheap side so that it doesn't gentrify and keeps its soul.
> I don't know what you mean about Colombes' street structure, which is perfectly normal, but if you think we can go back to the times of Napoleon III or Ceauşescu and erase neighbourhoods so that you can have a new street grid and new urban fabric with new buildings, then you need to stop daydreaming and come back to reality.



Napoléon III was a visionary. He was the one who brought Paris up and made it the best city in the world. Caecescu was an inhumane dictator. But of course, with time, maybe we think a bit better of Napoléon III.

Comparing Caecescu and Napoléon III is idiotic. Napoléon IIIs commission of Haussmann is what makes Paris what it is today!


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Please don't resort to name calling. 

The only main difference between Ceauşescu and Napoleon III is that what Ceauşescu built to replace the erased neighbourhoods was mainly ugly while what Napoleon III built was beautiful. But that can be acknowwledged while still also acknowledging that what he did to old Paris was architectural genocide. The line between a urban reformation and urban genocide is very thin. BTW for your information Paris was a great city already, way before Napoleon III. Pick up stuff to read on medieval Paris or Paris of the Enlightenment.

Edit: regardless of this all, the point still stands that what either of them did can't (thankfully!) be done today. You don't just "re-do" cities.


----------



## Fro7en

alexandru.mircea said:


> Please don't resort to name calling.
> 
> The only main difference between Ceauşescu and Napoleon III is that what Ceauşescu built to replace the erased neighbourhoods was mainly ugly while what Napoleon III built was beautiful. But that can be acknowwledged while still also acknowledging that what he did to old Paris was architectural genocide. The line between a urban reformation and urban genocide is very thin. BTW for your information Paris was a great city already, way before Napoleon III. Pick up stuff to read on medieval Paris or Paris of the Enlightenment.
> 
> Edit: regardless of this all, the point still stands that what either of them did can't (thankfully!) be done today. You don't just "re-do" cities.


You don't just redo do them, sure. But you plan projects and build them up. You clean the streets, by up property and build up. This is actually happening in Colombes if you go on their site and see the projects.

There are new housing projects plannes (by destroying old houses). 

I like old houses, but the ones in Colombes are very ugly in my opinion.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

There are loads of beautiful houses in Colombes, even if some of them are admittedly harder to perceive as such due to decay. They even have guided tours for the "quartiers pavillonaires" (the villa neighbourhoods). There are all sorts of other interesting buildings, from art-deco originals to rural old-town vernacular. Even the individual value of the buildings isn't high per se, the diversity and the juxtapositions it offers is very rewarding for an architectural voyeur with an with no prejudices.
I find it interesting how despite your hate of modernism and the international style, you'd also erase vast uran areas with old buildings to replace them with new stuff that you like more, like Le Corbusier and his ilk wanted too.


----------



## Fro7en

alexandru.mircea said:


> There are loads of beautiful houses in Colombes, even if some of them are admittedly harder to perceive as such due to decay. They even have guided tours for the "quartiers pavillonaires" (the villa neighbourhoods). There are all sorts of other interesting buildings, from art-deco originals to rural old-town vernacular. Even the individual value of the buildings isn't high per se, the diversity and the juxtapositions it offers is very rewarding for an architectural voyeur with an with no prejudices.
> I find it interesting how despite your hate of modernism and the international style, you'd also erase vast uran areas with old buildings to replace them with new stuff that you like more, like Le Corbusier and his ilk wanted too.


Le Corbusier built ugly and cheaply. I think you need to reconstruct old buildings. I'm from the 16th arrondissement in Paris. This is probably one of the most Haussmann areas along with the 8th but if you ever walk in the 16th, you'll notice some ugly "modernist" stuff too.. I think it's just horrible....


----------



## Fro7en

For example, I like what they're doing in La Garenne right next to Colombes. They have rebuilt an nice art deco style theatre.


----------



## Fro7en

Anyone have renders other than this for the Tour Fiducial?


----------



## David Louis

Fro7en said:


> Anyone have renders other than this for the Tour Fiducial?


----------



## Cyril

Not sure this project is still in the pipeline..


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Fro7en said:


> For example, I like what they're doing in La Garenne right next to Colombes. They have rebuilt an nice art deco style theatre.


Yeah, well La Garenne-Colombes is not really relevant as it is a much beter-off municipality. I see it as a growing extension of La Défense in a middle class / upper middle class residential area. Colombes on the other hand is an immigration hotspot where lower middle class meets working class.

Also, I concur on that if you want to hang around you need to stop turning everything into city vs city, it's the biggest sin around here. Check out the forum guidelines...


----------



## eklips

^^ And I think that the 16th arroundissement should double it's social housing capacities and become "workingclassified"


----------



## Fro7en

eklips said:


> ^^ And I think that the 16th arroundissement should double it's social housing capacities and become "workingclassified"


lol that's a very socialistic thing to say . I think there needs to be division between rich and poor, but poor people should be able to have the ability to become rich and rich people can become poor .


----------



## kisssme

new TGI tower












vincent1746 said:


> 2/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page1


----------



## kisssme

TGI



vincent1746 said:


> 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## kisssme

a project for reinventer paris (pershing)

homes, offices, hotel and coach station


----------



## steph35

ZAC Rive Gauche, today


Paris - ZAC Rive Gauche by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Paris - ZAC Rive Gauche by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Paris - ZAC Rive Gauche by -pieton-, sur Flickr


----------



## Gwathanaur

Fro7en said:


> lol that's a very socialistic thing to say . I think there needs to be division between rich and poor, but poor people should be able to have the ability to become rich and rich people can become poor .


And that is a terrible thing to say. You made me choke laughing.

For those who don't know the French judicial system, the "TGI", of which we see so many picture lately, is the new superior courthouse.


----------



## Fro7en

Gwathanaur said:


> And that is a terrible thing to say. You made me choke laughing.
> 
> For those who don't know the French judicial system, the "TGI", of which we see so many picture lately, is the new superior courthouse.


Uhm, it's only logical.. I don't want social housing in the 16th. The people in the 16th bought their apartmemts for most likely an expensive price, or made their way up. 

Putting social housing in the middle of a rich neighbourhood would just ruin the point.

Again. poor people shouldn't be kept poor. Education should be good for them, they should have the same opportunity as the upper class, and they should have the opportunities to become a resident of the 16th if they are truly smart and hard working. 

Why would you want to put social housing in a rich area? No incentive to work up to LIVE in the rich area. They can just reside there even if they are poor.


----------



## Sesto Elemento

Fro7en said:


> Anyone have renders other than this for the Tour Fiducial?


Ouch, this project is so old...We don't even know if AVA will be built one day. I remember this render, but it seems that the clad has changed.

The render I remember is this one:












But I prefer yours.


----------



## Gwathanaur

I don't know of any way you can defend this point of view. If you just give opportunities to poor people to become rich instead of increasing everybody's quality of life, at the end of the day, there is always poor people, whether they born from the upper or lower classes does not matter, why would they deserve to stay/become poor ? That is definitely not what capitalism should be about : the riches are supposed invest and expend their interests, and thus fuel the economy, allowing to increase the quality of everybody's life.

Well, I am now far out of the original point about the 16th arrondissement ...


----------



## Fro7en

Gwathanaur said:


> I don't know of any way you can defend this point of view. If you just give opportunities to poor people to become rich instead of increasing everybody's quality of life, at the end of the day, there is always poor people, whether they born from the upper or lower classes does not matter, why would they deserve to stay/become poor ? That is definitely not what capitalism should be about : the riches are supposed invest and expend their interests, and thus fuel the economy, allowing to increase the quality of everybody's life.
> 
> Well, I am now far out of the original point about the 16th arrondissement ...


I'm just saying, the 16th should stay how it is. I'm not really sure about those 100 or soe social housings they are building here, could have been a park or something... The 16th is really like a "pure" parisian neighbourhood. It's nice, has quiet streets lined with trees. It's just great how it is with the exceptions of a few buildings..


----------



## kisssme

a project for Batignolles (reinventer paris)


----------



## Fro7en

This Batignolles project seems a bit too "funky" in my opinion...


----------



## Fro7en

*With Freyssinet, Xavier Niel wants to make Paris the innovation capital of Europe. 35 000 square meters, 1000 startups await.*











http://www.lepoint.fr/villes/la-megacite-numerique-de-xavier-niel-22-06-2015-1938821_27.php


----------



## clouchicloucha

ZAC Aragon, Villejuif (south Paris) :cheers:




















































































> Surface / Surface : 56 670 m² sdp
> Adresse / Address : ZAC Aragon, 94800 Villejuif
> Maître d'ouvrage / Client : Les Nouveaux Constructeurs Entreprise
> Equipe / Team : Scyna 4 (BET structure), Cardonnel (BET fluides)
> Equipe de Maîtrise d’œuvre Concours / Competition team : Egis bâtiment (BET TCE), Cobe (paysagiste), Plan02 (BET environnement)
> Equipe de Maîtrise d’œuvre Etudes / Studies team : Berim (BET TCE), Egis (BET façade, cvc, plomberie), Elioth (BET environnement), Cobe (paysagiste), Spooms (cuisiniste), Ava (acousticien)
> Performance / Sustainability : HQE, Breeam, Leed
> Livraison / Date : 2017


http://www.atelierdupont.fr/5300982/caryotype


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^nice, what are they? Office buildings?


----------



## saintkilledher

will be back home in paris in september cant wait..not much change in skyline tho..wish it was booming like my second city Melbourne Australia.


----------



## kisssme

saintkilledher said:


> will be back home in paris in september cant wait..not much change in skyline tho..wish it was booming like my second city Melbourne Australia.


Paris protects its heritage
melbourne is clearly not a model for Paris :yes:


----------



## clouchicloucha

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^nice, what are they? Office buildings?


Offices & shops 
It is part of a global project with hundreds of housing kay:


----------



## Greg95100

kisssme said:


> Paris protects its heritage
> melbourne is clearly not a model for Paris :yes:


Saintkilledher didn't say Melbourne is a model for Paris.


----------



## Fro7en

saintkilledher said:


> will be back home in paris in september cant wait..not much change in skyline tho..wish it was booming like my second city Melbourne Australia.


But Paris is booming, and in 2016 we will see a lot of new projects hopefully with the Metropole du Grand Paris!!! :banana::banana::banana::apple::nocrook:


----------



## Fro7en

Whoever said this project didn't win... I think you're wrong. It was just posted saying this is the winning project for Le Monde HQ...


----------



## saintkilledher

As greg pointed out I didn't mean Melbourne is a model for paris.
I love the skyline of paris I think its sexy. its just not booming in terms of height and the amount of towers that are going up in Melbourne.
Melbourne has 40+towers over 200m planned.
some heritage facades and buidings have been ruined in Melbourne yes.


----------



## bbcwallander

Fro7en said:


> But Paris is booming, and in 2016 we will see a lot of new projects hopefully with the Metropole du Grand Paris!!! :banana::banana::banana::apple::nocrook:



It is a stretch to say that Paris is booming, there is steady growth in infrastructure and the property sector is strong, but to say Paris is booming is pure hyperbole, a bit like this thread view count.


----------



## 676882

bbcwallander said:


> It is a stretch to say that Paris is booming, there is steady growth in infrastructure and the property sector is strong, but to say Paris is booming is pure hyperbole, a bit like this thread view count.


Told brit... A lie on a lie, as usual


----------



## Stravinsky

bbcwallander said:


> It is a stretch to say that Paris is booming, there is steady growth in infrastructure and the property sector is strong, but to say Paris is booming is pure hyperbole, a bit like this thread view count.


What did you expect? Skyscrapers at Les Halles? Here's a list of large ongoing projects intra-muros, sujetdesamajesté.


----------



## kisssme

I dont understand the obsession of english people for what happen in France in general. inferiority complex maybe..
Anyway, the world love Paris and france, the most visited and most beautiful country on earth :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Fro7en

kisssme said:


> I dont understand the obsession of english people for what happen in France in general. inferiority complex maybe..
> Anyway, the world love Paris and france, the most visited and most beautiful country on earth :heart::heart::heart:


It's because Paris was never lost to war or Fire. The city dates back long, has many areas from the monarchy era from pre 1789, and has beautiful Napoléon III styled buildings which influenced Victorian Era in which a lot of cities around the world lost (in australia, UK, etc..)


----------



## Fro7en

bbcwallander said:


> It is a stretch to say that Paris is booming, there is steady growth in infrastructure and the property sector is strong, but to say Paris is booming is pure hyperbole, a bit like this thread view count.


To say Paris is not rapidly changing and not bomming is just stupid. Just take a look at a view of Paris from google maps. Construction sites everywhere. Of course I don't mean Paris the city itself, i'm talking about the suburbs. Seine-Sant-Denis 93' is chaning so much. This used to be the ghetto area but now it's becoming hip. Aubervilliers which is in 93 is called the "New Brooklyn" since it has that kind of story of being more industrial and now becoming nice.

And besides that, lots of place are being renovated and redone within the city. Older industrial areas are being built up. 










as you can see this is where gentrification has been happening and soom, all of the city of Paris will be upperscale, and suburbs will be to. What is happening in Paris is very large. 










Then you have the whole new train system being built which will prop gentrification of some of the former indutrial and public housing estates, which has already happened. Destruction of old commieblocks will keep on happening, especially with these train tracks.

*So yes, Paris is going under massive urban renwel and work and soon in a few months the Metropole du Grand Paris will take in suburbs as apart of Paris making the population of Paris city proper at around 8 000 000.*


----------



## kisssme

more images for that crazy residential building in the 13th arrondissement


----------



## Fro7en

*Clichy-la-Garenne Complex*

To be finished in 2017


----------



## Fro7en

*Centre de recherches Saint-Gobain Aubervilliers*


----------



## Fro7en

*Cool contrast of a project that is done*


----------



## towerpower123

kisssme said:


> more images for that crazy residential building in the 13th arrondissement


What the [email protected]#K?!!! I can't tell if that will look awesome or horrible! They better not cheat on the historicist portions! hno:


----------



## 676882

towerpower123 said:


> What the [email protected]#K?!!! I can't tell if that will look awesome or horrible! They better not cheat on the historicist portions! hno:


I hope, I won't be build at all


----------



## alexandru.mircea

La Canopée























































https://www.facebook.com/eglise.sainteustache/posts/966248733418916


----------



## kisssme

Hotel particulier in the 16th


----------



## kisssme

a projet in batignolles


----------



## kisssme

RÉINVENTER PARIS - LOT M5A2



> L'agence IN&EDIT architecture a participé à «Réinventer Paris» dans le cadre du vaste concours lancé par la Mairie de Paris.
> 
> Formidable occasion d'échanges et de créativité, sa proposition pour le site Paris Rive Gauche M5A2 a regroupé des acteurs de tous horizons afin de dialoguer en faveur d’un projet ambitieux et d’utilité publique. A cette occasion, l’agence a ouvert la réflexion sur une nouvelle méthodologie. Une remise en question qui a eu pour objectif de fédérer une nouvelle vision des relations interprofessionnelles, afin d’aboutir à un processus de création et de réalisation d’un acteur de l’environnement urbain au service de la collectivité.
> 
> Le groupement s’est attelé à la recherche de nouvelles réponses éthiques, plutôt que singulièrement esthétique, espérant ainsi sensibiliser l’environnement universitaire avoisinant à former des citoyens à répondre à une démarche principalement civique. La question de l’éthique est au centre de la réflexion, en tant que lieu de vie où se développent les habitudes et les mœurs. Aidés d’un diagnostic et des connaissances concernant les remèdes disponibles, des espaces à habiter, ainsi que d’une approche interdisciplinaire pour faire face aux défis de notre temps, le projet souhaitait utiliser le site de M5A2 comme laboratoire urbain, mettant en évidence les thèmes autour de l’environnement, la société, la technologie, l’information, la communication, les réseaux sociaux sous toutes leurs formes et avec pour mot d’ordre l’Innovation.
> 
> L'agence remercie chaleureusement l'ensemble de ses collaborateurs, grâce auxquels elle a participé à l'aventure «Réinventer Paris».


----------



## kisssme

i had the confirmation today from someone who was involved in the project that the Hekla tower ( jean nouvel) will be 220m (not 200m)


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ as i know it always has been supposed to raise 220m :?


----------



## kisssme

clouchicloucha said:


> ^^ as i know it always has been supposed to raise 220m :?


the epadesa on their website says 200m. and jean nouvel when he talked about hekla he said "around 200m"...

but the real height is 220m


----------



## kisssme

a new art deco style building in Chessy. (flats)


----------



## Fro7en

^^ Now that's what i'm talking about! Back to the original!


----------



## Opulentus

That's what you call architecture.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Hopefully that gold won't look kitsch


----------



## Fro7en

Does anyone know how many social housings are being destroyed in 93?


----------



## kisssme

they dont destroy. they build more..


----------



## Avemano

kisssme said:


> a new art deco style building in Chessy. (flats)


Wow, classy :cheers:


----------



## Fro7en

kisssme said:


> they dont destroy. they build more..


mdr, they're not building more 60s style towers, the new public housing is nice looking. They need to destroy the Corbusier stuff, it's ugly now. I like lower social housing of 2-3 stories.


----------



## Fro7en

*Business area of Gonesse triangle (near Europacity)*





































Approved, and starting construction.


----------



## Fro7en

*EPA SÉNART*


_Under Construction
Type: Scienctific research area_




























_ 24,000 m² of buildings built along two channels and integrating
2 homes totaling 312 student housing
1 educational and administrative building
1 industrial school and an R & D center
1 office building (4400m²)
1,000 students and 90 teachers researchers futures
2 TZen stations and many shops, leisure and services in the immediate vicinity_


----------



## Fro7en

> MODERNIZE THE BUSINESS DISTRICT
> AND OPEN IT UP TO THE SURROUNDING AREA
> 
> With 140 buildings, including 70 iconic towers, Paris La Défense meets the expectations of international investors when it comes to office space. However, faced with competing business districts, this offering must remain competitive in the long term. To do so, the project includes a perennial renovation program to anticipate and organize tower refurbishment initiatives.
> 
> Following from the quantitative focus of the Renewal Plan, the goal of modernizing the district is now less focused on new projects, privileging pursuit of architectural, environmental and urban quality.
> 
> The business district must indeed be “upgraded,” but it is equally important to fully incorporate La Défense into the surrounding urban environment. Modernization is but half the battle: we must also help the area grow and expand, forging links between the business district and its immediate surroundings to create a vaster and more diverse territory.
> 
> Paris La Défense requires a more coherent identity, a spirit built upon several prominent assets including the Hermitage Plaza program, Cœur de Quartier in Nanterre, the Gares neighborhood, the CNIT complex, Les Quatre-Temps, etc. The district must also move towards a new functional balance that includes housing, culture and entertainment, where Jardins de l’Arche and the future Arena in Nanterre stand out as trailblazers.


.

http://www.grandparis-mipim.com/obj...res-et-louvrir-sur-le-territoire-environnant/


----------



## Fro7en

_The Grand Paris transport project has earmarked 12 billion euros to modernize and extend the existing metro network. A further 22.6 billion euros for the construction of Grand Paris Express, new suburbs metro lines will be completed progressively between 2019 and 2030._


----------



## Fro7en

*La Défense transformation*












> ACHIEVE THE QUALITY REVOLUTION NEEDED TO PARIS LA DEFENSE IN LINE WITH USERS’ EXPECTATIONS.
> 
> For Paris La Défense, the challenge is twofold: maintain its stature among major business districts while pursuing a harmonious development strategy that enhances urban quality of life, with more housing, more services, more shops and more public facilities.
> 
> From this perspective, the Seine Arche program west of the Grand Arche represents a key opportunity to reestablish ties between residential and business areas. It will also serve to revive urban cohesion, starting in Nanterre and extending towards the historic axis that links Paris and
> 
> La Défense. Other business districts, such as Canary Wharf in London, have successfully pursued this path of diversity. Paris La Défense must undergo a similar transformation, transcending its traditional status as a business hub and becoming an attractive “social hub” for employees, residents, students, tourists and other populations.
> 
> This transformation is already underway, as can be seen in the Jardins de l’Arche neighborhood. Here, new experiences await residents and visitors, including lively public areas, attractive green spaces and a stronger focus on “soft” modes of transportation. It will also include a denser public transportation network, with the arrival of new lines and stations by 2020.
> 
> La Défense Seine Arche is thus embarking on a new adventure as a contemporary, accessible, connected and welcoming city, focused more than ever on the future.


----------



## Fro7en

Eco-Quartier Louvres






For 2017


----------



## Fro7en

*Paris-Saclay update*


----------



## Fro7en

*EPAMSA // Les quartiers mixtes*

For different suburbs














































http://www.grandparis-mipim.com/les-quartiers-mixtes/


----------



## Fro7en

Map of principle areas of the Grand Paris.


----------



## Fro7en

Anyone know when the Central Park de la Courneuve is going to start construction? Manuel Valls is ready for it as I heard. This will be good since it will influence more destruction of the concrete 50s towers.


----------



## kisssme

^^ the project is cancelled. nothing is going to be build in the park (confirmed)


----------



## Fro7en

kisssme said:


> ^^ the project is cancelled. nothing is going to be build in the park (confirmed)


Since when? I was reading news about it from this summer, and there is already a workfield there with gates..... Maybe someone from the forum should go there and take some photos


----------



## kisssme

*
the helice tower is ready to grow
*


http://www.leparisien.fr/issy-les-moulineaux-92130/la-tour-du-pont-d-issy-est-prete-a-pousser-18-08-2015-5018607.php


----------



## Fro7en

*Paris, European capital of innovation*


----------



## Fro7en

*Europa City info*


----------



## Josedc

A lot of amazing projects, but most of them are the too "gray"


----------



## Fro7en

They should start covering up train tracks with overpasses like they are doing in the Austerlitz area. They should cover up the Gare du Nord tracks too!


----------



## Maximalist

The Hekla tower is amazing, and very futuristic. Jean Nouvel is certainly not resting on his laurels.


----------



## stop that

Hekla tower is very cool, looks like it could be top quality


----------



## kisssme

refurbishment of the Opera Comique theatre.


----------



## Fro7en

I don't think I've walked over in that area in a long time! I know this front face is on a small street. looks good. Also anyone knows when the Rose de Cherbourg will be done and if the Hekla tower construction will start right after that?


----------



## Fro7en

*Cité musicale de l'Île Seguin | Update*


----------



## kisssme

project for reinventer paris

(evangile)


----------



## kisssme

The new courthouse yesterday



vincent1746 said:


> Le chantier ce mardi matin :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## kisssme

Morland
































































curent building:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

What's with that yellow scaffold thing? :bash:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

What is that in general, in the first place


----------



## Fro7en

meh


----------



## Fro7en

*le Cargo, au 157 boulevard Macdonald (19e arr.)*

Opening in october 2015 (Start up centre)


----------



## 676882

I don't like the numbers(( Why such a slowing?
http://statisticstimes.com/economy/projected-world-gdp-ranking.php


----------



## Fro7en

Lol the 2020 is almost laughable... If socialist mess up France so badly that this is what really happens, then I'm off to somewhere else.


----------



## Avemano

Fro7en said:


> Cité musicale de l'Île Seguin | Update


This area is so disappointing. SMH.


----------



## 676882

Fro7en said:


> Lol the 2020 is almost laughable... If socialist mess up France so badly that this is what really happens, then I'm off to somewhere else.


2015 is quite enough for me(


----------



## Opulentus

Fro7en said:


> Lol the 2020 is almost laughable... If socialist mess up France so badly that this is what really happens, then I'm off to somewhere else.


The socialists have already messed up France.


----------



## jeromekern

french/paris bashing is really a .......french speciality.
You would never see English members criticizing London online.
for grumbling the French is the world champion


----------



## Fro7en

Opulentus said:


> The socialists have already messed up France.


Sadly... lets hope we can rebound.


----------



## geoking66

jeromekern said:


> french/paris bashing is really a .......french speciality.
> You would never see English members criticizing London online.
> for grumbling the French is the world champion


Eh, there's a lot of resentment about London from the rest of the UK for a variety of reasons, some valid, others less so. In particular, London is seen as getting too much preference for infrastructure investment, but the criticism is more directed at the government than London itself (although many boroughs were rated as the top "crap towns" in a recent survey).


----------



## Skabbymuff

^ Agree, this is not a french thing at all, its is the same around the world! London gets hated on in a big way from anybody not from there in the UK. there has not been a single country i have been to in the world, where the biggest city does not get grief. living in New Zealand right now, and Auckland gets the complete hole ripped out of it. Kiwis from all over the country call people from Auckland 'JAFA'S' - 'just another f**king Aucklander'.

its certianly not a french thing. the biggest city always gets hated on, no matter which country


----------



## David Louis

The biggest thing always gets hated on. China, Apple, Napoleon, Catholicism, Sun... I hate all of it.


----------



## hongphuoc88

LOVE PARI


----------



## kisssme

more renders of the wood tower in Massena

http://www.cmalheiros.com/work/


----------



## Mr Bricks

Angkor W(h)at


----------



## alexandru.mircea

The Canopée today:



















https://www.facebook.com/eglise.sainteustache/posts/982869745090148










https://www.facebook.com/eglise.sainteustache/posts/983040171739772


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Made a few trips to my dear old Paris 14 the last few days...

Campus Jourdan is very advanced, cladding has started:


20150904_190544 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


20150904_190431 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


20150904_190518 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

Reminder of how the end product should look:





































http://www.tvaa.fr/architecture_scolaire/diaporama.php?archi=enseignement&ouvrage=ens#

As you may remember (or not), Campus Jourdan is right near Cité Internationale Universitaire, and belongs to Ecole Normale Superieure (for their economics school).


----------



## alexandru.mircea

On the other side of the road, RATP's construction site for *Ateliers Jourdan* is still just a big hole in the ground, despite work having started before Campus Jourdan:


20150904_190512 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

Although, researching it a bit, these webcams suggest that the works are fairly advanced:



















The person who has the webcams and the website documenting the progress of the project also has some nice webcam screenshots that document the progress from August 2013 (when the bus depot was still intact) to September 2014: http://portedorleans.free.fr/index.php5

Eiffage, the construction company, also has a website for the project but they only have some crappy renders on it, no photos, and Vimeo videos that can't be shared (the latest can be found in the column to the right, under "Vidéo à la une"): http://lesateliersjourdan.fr/le-projet/description-du-projet/


----------



## alexandru.mircea

This is the best there is, online, about the Ateliers Jourdan project:



alexandru.mircea said:


> Found it. It's a much bigger project than I thought, the bus depot will be erased completely (and moved to Bagneux). In its place there will be a complex consisting of three main buildings, mainly social housing, student residences and some regular housing.
> 
> The official presentation can be downloaded as a pdf file here: http://www.mairie14.paris.fr/mairie14/jsp/site/Portal.jsp?document_id=17303&portlet_id=1895
> 
> On this website you can find captures of the pdf file posted as images: http://portedorleans.free.fr/archives.php
> And it also has a couple of webcams here: http://portedorleans.free.fr/index.php5
> 
> 
> Some of the captures from the pdf:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Finally, at *Alésia* the cinema rebuilding is going like I've never seen before: nothing has been done on the actual site, but they're erecting the façade:


20150904_182125 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

Reminder of the project:



Minato ku said:


> *Gaumont Alésia cinema theaters* (14th arrondissement)
> Manuelle Gautrand
> 
> Revamping of Gaumont Alesia cinema theaters
> New facade with dynamic LED
> 5 500 m²
> 
> 
> http://www.archdaily.com/517742/manuelle-gautrand-to-revamp-paris-alesia-cinema-with-hundreds-of-led-pixels/


Behind the façade the site still looks like this:



alexandru.mircea said:


> The current state of the works:
> 
> 
> 20150613_172529 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20150613_172555 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20150530_175947 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20150530_180009 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20150530_175924 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20150530_175729 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr
> 
> (apologies for the thumb)
> 
> The structure left feels very awe-inspiring, like the skeleton of a marine monster left on a beach, between ships.


----------



## Fro7en

Great updates


----------



## Gwathanaur

alexandru.mircea said:


> Finally, at *Alésia* the cinema rebuilding is going like I've never seen before: nothing has been done on the actual site, but they're erecting the façade


Actually, the concrete walls of the underground levels and theaters are done, and they are now working on the first level. The building is thus going up, but you can't yet see it from the avenue because of the white panels behind the fence, except if you look through the holes between those panels. 

I wonder if they are waiting for the building to be higher to take care of the old arches without the need of building some high temporary reinforcement structure.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^interesting, I didn't realize there would be underground levels, but looking now on the transversal plan that Minato_ku posted it is quite obvious.


----------



## Fro7en

Tour Phare HAS BEEN REJECTED. Other project will be there instead


----------



## Union.SLO

:badnews::badnews::badnews:


----------



## Fro7en

*New metro of Paris will be the most "digital and modern" of the world. Will also add 100-200 billion more euros to the economy.*

https://www.lejournaldugrandparis.f...a-200-milliards-deuros-de-pib-supplementaire/


----------



## 676882

Fro7en said:


> Tour Phare HAS BEEN REJECTED. Other project will be there instead


what the hell? I knew they will screw up!
next stop - Hermitage. and don't tell me they r doing something...


----------



## Fro7en

letranger said:


> what the hell? I knew they will screw up!
> next stop - Hermitage. and don't tell me they r doing something...


Don't worry, they are working on another project now, I heard it will be just a scaled down Phare since it was too big.


----------



## 676882

Fro7en said:


> Don't worry, they are working on another project now, I heard it will be just a scaled down Phare since it was too big.


if they just wanna lay it on the side it will look much like a pregnant tube)


----------



## hseugut

Grand Paris Express is indeed an amazing infrastructure. When you seehow it will connect with other metro lines and the RER it was just an evidence to build it. It will totally change the way we think Paris urban area. HOpefully it will change minds and give birth to a real Grand Paris. Phare abandonned is a huge desapointment. Let's stay positive and hope for a nice new project.


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ .. and Hermitage Plaza still be constructed :bowtie:


----------



## 676882

clouchicloucha said:


> ^^ .. and Hermitage Plaza still be constructed :bowtie:


suuuuure


----------



## kisssme

of course it will


----------



## Jex7844

alexandru.mircea said:


> Finally, at *Alésia* the cinema rebuilding is going like I've never seen before: *nothing has been done on the actual site*, but they're erecting the façade:


Actually yes, there's lots of activity on site from now on, a crane has even been assembled a few days ago. I live nearby so I'll try to take a few pics when I can...


----------



## kisssme

Project in the 13th arrd. Reinventer paris


----------



## Fro7en

Name?


----------



## KiffKiff




----------



## CB31

kisssme said:


> Project in the 13th arrd. Reinventer paris


Quite nice project. Do we know the exact adresse of it?


----------



## Bren

Sisters towers to replace Phare tower










http://immobilier.lefigaro.fr/article/les-tours-sisters-remplacent-le-projet-de-la-tour-phare_664bb34e-5de4-11e5-9487-e8fec3c982cf/


----------



## Axel76NG

Bren said:


> Sisters towers to replace Phare tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://immobilier.lefigaro.fr/article/les-tours-sisters-remplacent-le-projet-de-la-tour-phare_664bb34e-5de4-11e5-9487-e8fec3c982cf/


- The new project is by Christian de Portzamparc.
- it will cost 630 million euros (as opposed to 900 million for Phare).
- the tall tower is a 200 meter high office tower.
- the smaller one is a 100 meter high 4 star hotel with 400 rooms.
- they are linked by a 3 story high skybridge at 80 metres high. The skybridge will house a spa, restaurant, projection room, and a garden.
- projected completion date is 2021.


Why Phare was replaced?

- the official reason given by the developer Unibail is that the mayor of the neighbouring town would not allow the temporary destruction of the bridge that linked it with La Defense.

- The real reason is more likely to do with the impracticality of the project (especially at ground level), and the sheer difficulty they would face filling a 300 meter office building in these economic times.


----------



## Bren

^^ More renderings



















https://twitter.com/jyguerin


----------



## hseugut

:cheers:Nice babes


----------



## C4creeper

I have to say I really like the Tours Sisters and I'm happy that it's a better replacement than London's Pinnacle Tower and New York's 2 WTC.I really hope they get build,it'll be nice to have some doubles in La Defense alongside with Hermitage plaza and Tours Société Générale or whatever they're called.:cheers:


----------



## kisssme

Bagneux



Bren said:


> Le projet connexe à la gare de Bagneux attribué à Nexity, Sodéarif et Imestia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lemoniteur.fr/article/le-projet-connexe-a-la-gare-de-bagneux-attribue-a-nexity-sodearif-et-imestia-29979040


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Bren said:


> ^^ More renderings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/jyguerin


I actually looks pretty damn good :cheers:


----------



## 676882

KiffKiff said:


>


wow, I saw works last summer)) but 26 months?! it's just a fountain, why did it take so long?!


----------



## Phobos

The new Phare is a disgrace especially when you look to what it could have been.


----------



## LoveAgent.

The Pinnacle, WTC 2 and now Phare - this madness has to stop :madwife:


----------



## Fro7en

Futuristic


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I like it. Phare was nice but it looked kinda ugly from some angles.


----------



## hseugut

I am enthusiastic even though Phare would have been a striking landmark. By the way where is Bagneux Kisssme ?


----------



## eklips

^^ inner southern suburbs. It's a working class municipality with a communist mayor surrounded by rich suburbs, so they want to gentrify it as quickly as possible


----------



## Fro7en

Tour Phare was too high as well in my opinion.


----------



## Fro7en

Paris will also receive an official chinatown arch in the 13e arrondissement for 300 000 euros.


----------



## Ghostface79

LoveAgent. said:


> The Pinnacle, WTC 2 and now Phare - this madness has to stop :madwife:


I wouldn't put this redesign on the same level as 2WTC or the Pinnacle. Sure I'm disappointed that tour Phare will not be built but this is a worthy replacement. I really like this design. Can't say the same about those 2 other developments.
The new Pinnacle is a bore but I actually think it won't look too bad on London's skyline, 2WTC on the other hand just completely messes up the whole WTC although the tower by itself doesn't look too bad in my opinion.
None of this can be said about the new Phare design. Parisians should be glad.


----------



## ory26

Fro7en said:


> Paris will also receive an official chinatown arch in the 13e arrondissement for 300 000 euros.


Link ?


----------



## duquercy

il va y avoir encore un sacré courant d'air entre les deux tours///!!!


----------



## clouchicloucha

Fro7en said:


> Paris will also receive an official chinatown arch in the 13e arrondissement for 300 000 euros.


?? Where did you found this information?
It would be a great news :yes:


----------



## kisssme

the sisters towers in high resolution:


----------



## 3tmk

I remember whining a lot about the Thom Mayne's Phare, so I am happy to see that thing scrapped. However, as I should have expected, yet another planned 300m+ tower for LD has been cut down in size.

The replacement looks nice, but nothing iconic for Paris-LD as Phare was intended to be.


----------



## Android2000

I love those last towers, super awesome.


----------



## cardiff

I liked elements of Phare and am sad to see it go, but i think i have the same feelings about the above, nice elements not sure it comes across as a good overall. The wrap around elements are good, but the 'exposed' areas are a bit clunky at the top. I do like the bridge betwen the two towers as i feel it compliments the grand arch building.


----------



## kisssme

another imageof the below project













kisssme said:


> Project in the 13th arrd. Reinventer paris


----------



## caserass

eklips said:


> ^^ inner southern suburbs. It's a working class municipality with a communist mayor surrounded by rich suburbs, so they want to gentrify it as quickly as possible


Since when Bagneux has got a communist mayor btw ? 

:slap: (<== lis sur les lèvres ! non mais !! depuis 1935 !! )


----------



## Fro7en

ory26 said:


> Link ?


I don't even know now, but I read it somewhere... Lets see if it will happen! It was an article saying how every major city has a chinatown arch except paris bla bla, saying how paris will finally get it. I will check on my laptop later in history.


----------



## sparjsk

Great updates


----------



## cochise75

*ZAC Paris Rive Gauche* 

[1-7]

Halle Freyssinet :


Halle Freyssinet [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Halle Freyssinet [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Halle Freyssinet [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Halle Freyssinet [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Halle Freyssinet [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Halle Freyssinet [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Halle Freyssinet [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## cochise75

[2-7]

Avenue Pierre Mendès France :


Avenue Pierre Mendès France - ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Avenue Pierre Mendès France - ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Avenue Pierre Mendès France - ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Avenue Pierre Mendès France - ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Avenue Pierre Mendès France - ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Avenue Pierre Mendès France - ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## cochise75

[3-7]

Quai d'Austerlitz :


Immeuble de Bernard Bühler - Quai d'Austerlitz [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Immeuble de Bernard Bühler - Quai d'Austerlitz [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Immeuble de Bernard Bühler - Quai d'Austerlitz [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Immeuble de Bernard Bühler - Quai d'Austerlitz [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## cochise75

[4-7]


ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## cochise75

[5-7]

Rue Léo Fränkel :


ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr

Place Farhat Hached :


ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## cochise75

[6-7]

Tour de la Biodiversité :


Tour de la biodiversité (M6B2) [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour de la biodiversité (M6B2) [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour de la biodiversité (M6B2) [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour de la biodiversité (M6B2) [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour de la biodiversité (M6B2) [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour de la biodiversité (M6B2) [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour de la biodiversité (M6B2) [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## cochise75

[7-7]

Tour Home :


ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## hseugut

We should remain very cautious about Hermitage ... nothing will be done until the agreement with ASL is reached.


----------



## Fro7en

^^ I'm pretty sure it's all been approved as they have already relocated people.


----------



## Jex7844

Nope, there are still around 15 families left in the building, these ones are determined to stay, *they will never go*...the only option is to kick them out I'm afraid...


----------



## kisssme

*
Prix de l'Arc de Triomphe: Historic Longchamp bets on futuristic $145M grandstand
*



> (CNN)It hosts one of the most glamorous days on the sporting calendar, but Paris' Longchamp racecourse has long been in need of a makeover.
> 
> Next month, following the conclusion of Sunday's Prix de l'Arc de Triomphe, work will start on a project that owner France Gallop hopes will transform the appearance of the historic horse racing venue and secure its financial future.
> 
> 
> Architect Dominique Perrault's futuristic new stand design incorporates "transparent shelves," replacing two rather tired main grandstands.
> 
> Erected in the early 1960s, the stands have always felt slightly at odds with their surroundings in the Bois de Boulogne, an 850-hectare public park on the French capital's western fringes.
> 
> The new building and overall redesign is costing €130 million ($145 million) and will feel less alien in the setting, Perrault insists.
> 
> 
> Much of Perrault's previous work has focused on harmonizing the relationship between buildings and the natural environment.
> 
> His design for the French National Library, completed in 1989, incorporates a sunken courtyard populated with trees.
> 
> Perrault's EWHA Women's University campus in Seoul, South Korea, also blurs the lines between city spaces and natural landscapes, creating a single area that accommodates both study and recreation.
> 
> "The building disappears -- it has some roots and these roots connect the building with nature," he says.
> 
> France Gallop, French horse racing's governing body, is banking on the new pared-down facility to attract more racegoers year-round rather than just during "Arc" weekend, when 50,000 punters pack the stands for the world's richest turf event.
> 
> Building work means that next year's race will be run at Chantilly, 50 kilometers north of Paris, before returning to the newly configured Longchamp in 2017.


----------



## kisssme

proposal for Eole 
(Pierre David/Arte Charpentier)


----------



## kisssme

another proposal for sous station voltaire


----------



## Axel76NG

Finally La Defense is moving forward again, 2 projects set to start in the coming weeks

Tour Saint Gobain (178 meters):









Tour Trinity (167 meters):


----------



## Fro7en

Good!


----------



## Fro7en




----------



## bbcwallander

^^ is there a height limit in La Defense?


----------



## kisssme

^^ no. in the early 1990s there was a project of a 425m tower in la defense by jean nouvel that was canceled after the 1990s real estate bubble collapsed

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tour_Sans_Fins


----------



## Fro7en

it's so weird how many grave yards there are in paris area...


----------



## Neric007

^^

Yeah that'd be great if they could move the one behind the Grande Arche.


----------



## Bren

New Montparnasse tower cladding














































http://immobilier.lefigaro.fr/article/decouvrez-la-future-facade-translucide-de-la-tour-montparnasse_c30376c2-6824-11e5-9de0-4bce65298cd6/


----------



## kisssme

^^ this is not the final cladding. an architect will be choosen in 2016.


----------



## Axel76NG

> *France decrees new rooftops must be covered in plants or solar panels*
> 
> Rooftops on new buildings built in commercial zones in France must either be partially covered in plants or solar panels, under a law approved on Thursday.
> 
> Green roofs have an isolating effect, helping reduce the amount of energy needed to heat a building in winter and cool it in summer.
> 
> They also retain rainwater, thus helping reduce problems with runoff, while favouring biodiversity and giving birds a place to nest in the urban jungle, ecologists say.
> 
> The law approved by parliament was more limited in scope than initial calls by French environmental activists to make green roofs that cover the entire surface mandatory on all new buildings.
> 
> The Socialist government convinced activists to limit the scope of the law to commercial buildings.
> 
> The law was also made less onerous for businesses by requiring only part of the roof to be covered with plants, and giving them the choice of installing solar panels to generate electricity instead


http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/mar/20/france-decrees-new-rooftops-must-be-covered-in-plants-or-solar-panels


----------



## inno4321

cochise75 said:


> [7-7]
> 
> 
> ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


I wonder why my city can't make like this creative building?


----------



## Fro7en

Covering in solar panels is fine, but plants... LOL


----------



## 676882

Montparnasse will be an ugly piece of crap in the centre-ville with any cladding


----------



## Opulentus

inno4321 said:


> I wonder why my city can't make like this creative building?


It may be 'creative', but I doubt much effort was put into designing it.


----------



## Axel76NG

New Paris higher court building (tribunal de grande instance)
Renzo Piano - 160 meters - 38 floors




















Minato ku said:


> Depuis Clichy


----------



## Pew

Opulentus said:


> It may be 'creative', but I doubt much effort was put into designing it.


What does that mean ? be creative comes together with the design in the first place... Are you referering to the quality of the materials used ? we can't see on that pic and the buildings are not finished


----------



## Fro7en

conference for hermitage towers on 13 october!


----------



## clintmlutes

Did they change the design of the court building or will the separate parts eventually be connected?


----------



## Axel76NG

clintmlutes said:


> Did they change the design of the court building or will the separate parts eventually be connected?


The building is so wide that it requires three central cores. They will eventually be connected by floors.

This video explains every step of the construction (it is in french but the animations are easy to follow)


----------



## Tormensk

This will be great for Paris


----------



## kisssme

works on the M2 tower (178M)


----------



## Opulentus

Pew said:


> What does that mean ? be creative comes together with the design in the first place... Are you referering to the quality of the materials used ? we can't see on that pic and the buildings are not finished



As someone who prefers classical and traditional styles of architecture, I'm just not under the impression that much thought is put into the design of modernist buildings.


----------



## Fro7en

With these new towers, the right side of La défense will have a good cluster with a good density. The left side needs more still though...


----------



## Neric007

Fro7en said:


> With these new towers, the right side of La défense will have a good cluster with a good density. The left side needs more still though...


I'm affraid it will look totally unbalanced once Hermitage is completed.


----------



## KiffKiff

^^ Only from the historical axis. From this side, Hermitage will be perfect in the middle of the skyline :


La Défense - Nuages by EC2015, sur Flickr


----------



## kisssme

Clichy la garenne


----------



## Minato ku

Some updates about Metropole du Grand Paris or Greater Paris metropolis.


Brisavoine said:


> The decree setting the exact limits of the Greater Paris Metropolis (Métropole du Grand Paris, or MGP) was published in the Official Journal of the French Republic last Friday (Oct. 4).
> 
> We know now the definite extent of the MGP that will come into existence on Jan. 1, 2016, although things are in a state of flux after that (see the last bullet point below).
> 
> Two right-wing communes have been kicked out from the MGP by the National Assembly during the summer: Chelles and Verrières-le-Buisson. In the case of Chelles, the left-wing local deputy in the National Assembly managed to have the assembly vote to kick out Chelles from the MGP. The right-wing mayor, who wished for Chelles to join the MGP, which will be ruled by right-wing parties, is outraged, but the left-wing deputy (and left-wing opposition in the municipal council) did not want Chelles to join a right-wing MGP, and the Socialist government granted him his wish.
> 
> Verrières-le-Buisson was a collateral damage of that Chelles shenanigan. The right-wing municipal council of Verrières-le-Buisson had voted in favor of joining the MGP after the legal delay they had to do so, but the Socialist minister in charge of local governments had told them that the law would be amended to allow them to join, yet the way the law was rewritten to forbid Chelles from joining the MGP also mechanically prevented Verrières-le-Buisson from joining, and the Socialist minister could do nothing about it. The mayor of Verrières-le-Buisson is furious.
> 
> As for Wissous, they stupidly voted against joining the MPG, but that we already knew when I wrote my post last June.
> 
> Here below I have amended my post from last June to reflect the changes since then.
> 
> 
> 
> The French Senate fixed the limits of the Greater Paris Metropolis last week. If the National Assembly does not change before July what the Senate has done, then The National Assembly changed what the Senate had done, and so according to the decree published on Oct. 2 this is what the territory of the Greater Paris Metropolis should will look like when it comes into existence on January 1, 2016.
> 
> The Métropole du Grand Paris (Greater Paris Metropolis) will:
> 
> 
> include 133 131 communes (municipalies), i.e. City of Paris + 132 130 "suburban" municipalities
> 
> 
> cover exactly 840 km² (324 mi²) 814 km² (314 mi²), i.e. 105 km² of City of Paris + 735 709 km² of inner and outer suburbs. Unfortunately many outer suburbs will not be included in the Greater Paris Metropolis, because the members of Parliament chose the path of least resistance and opted for a Greater Paris Metropolis essentially limited to the inner suburbs. For comparison, Greater London covers 1,572 km², and even the city of Rome covers 1,287 km².
> 
> 
> have 7,014,165 6,945,306 inhabitants (that's the population of those 840 814 km² at the 2012 census). The population density was thus 8,350 inh. per km² (21,626 ppsm) 8,530 inh. per km² (22,092 ppsm) at the 2012 census (25,757 inh. per km² / 66,711 ppsm in the City of Paris; 6,498 inh. per km² / 16,829 ppsm 6,637 inh. per km² / 17,190 ppsm in the "suburbs").
> 
> 
> be ruled by a "metropolitan council" made up of approx. 210 members representing the 133 131 communes
> 
> 
> be divided into 12 gigantic EPTs ("établissements publics territoriaux"), similar to London boroughs or Berlin Bezirke, whose exact numbers and limits will be known this summer (the EPTs must contain more than 300,000 inhabitants each, it's a mandatory requirement). I say "gigantic" in a French context (of minuscule communes), because of course those EPTs will be smaller than the NYC boroughs.
> 
> 
> change Paris forever, but nobody knows exactly in what ways. Everybody (Parliament, government, local officials and mayors) is a bit lost after the 8 (8!) back and forth in Parliament that this Greater Paris bill has been submitted to, nobody knows where we're going exactly, but we're going 'there'. Armageddon starts on January 1, 2016 if you're to believe the local politicians. They are all peeing in their pants at the moment. Fun to watch.
> 
> 
> (oh yeah, I almost forgot) perhaps be expanded to cover the entire 12,012 km² (4,638 mi²) of the Paris Region. Now some politicians in the government have 2nd thoughts, they think the territory of the Greater Paris Metropolis is too small (it will include Orly Airport in its entirety for example, but only one-third of CDG Airport, and none of the French 'MITs' located on the Plateau de Saclay, which concentrates Paris's top-notch engineering schools and scientific campuses), and it makes no sense to have a regional authority distinct from the metropolitan authority, so it would be better to merge the metropolis and the region. As of now we're heading towards a 840 814 km² metropolis on Jan. 1, 2016. After that, only God knows. Latest news: if the Socialists manage to keep the Paris Region in the regional elections in December, they have already let it be known that the Métropole du Grand Paris, whose majority on a 814 km² territory is right-wing, will be expanded to cover the entire Paris Region and merged with the region. The region would become the metropolis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is the bizarre map of the Métropole du Grand Paris as it will come into existence on Jan. 1, 2016. Wissous, which refused to join, is almost totally surrounded by the MGP and forms a sort of enclave. I'm also posting maps showing the extent of territory around Central Paris corresponding to the size of Berlin and London. It shows how ridiculously small is this MGP compared to the real extent of Paris's urbanization. If you compare with the Berlin map, you can also notice that some dense communes to the West and North-West have not been included while some less dense communes to the South-East have been included. Politics! :nuts:
Click to expand...


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Which are the two communes that got out of the curent scheme as it is, do you know that? Cheers


----------



## Stravinsky

If only they could get it to be composed of all those 244 communes, merge the **** out of them and have them behave...


----------



## BenC32

London's continuous urban sprawl is the largest. I couldn't believe how quickly you could drive in and out of the main urban sprawl of paris. The Il de france gives a misleading impression of Paris's true size. Everything you see on the London map is built up urban area.


----------



## tremolo

Kissme, did you know were the Clichy project is exactly located ? Have you a link on it ? Thanks.


----------



## Fro7en

BenC32 said:


> London's continuous urban sprawl is the largest. I couldn't believe how quickly you could drive in and out of the main urban sprawl of paris. The Il de france gives a misleading impression of Paris's true size. Everything you see on the London map is built up urban area.


I could disagree. It really depends on which direction you're coming from. If you drive north or south, it will take a long time but east or west is fairly quick. 

Same goes for London but inversed. You can leave the city going north pretty quickly as where east or west, not really.

For me, whenever I enter paris in any direction, it takes 1h30 with traffic. 

If you take a look on a map too, you'll see that Paris's Urban sprawl extends more towards the north and south as where london is more east to west.


----------



## kisssme

BenC32 said:


> Everything you see on the London map is built up urban area.


paris urban area is larger than london. not all london is urban, dont lie! 

according to wikipedia:


----------



## kisssme

More pictures of the Saint gobain's Headquarter























































http://defense-92.fr/


----------



## Indy G

Finished bridge on the north east of Paris (Porte d'Aubervilliers).


----------



## Indy G




----------



## kisssme

project In eole


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Good news for lovers of a good vantage point over Paris, several key places will have new opening hours that go until late at night: Tour Eiffel (23:45 and, during summer, 00:45), Arc de Triomphe (22:30, 23 in summer), Sacré-Coeur (22:30), Tour Montparnasse (22:30, and 23:00 in weekends) and Notre-Dame's towers (23:00 on weekends).

http://www.exponaute.com/magazine/2...les-les-monuments-de-paris-a-visiter-de-nuit/


----------



## Fro7en

Wow this project of wooden stuff is really cool actually. Excellent!


----------



## Fro7en

Gentrification of some of these older uglier areas is good. This is one thing that Paris should look at London for. Almost all the London ghetto areas have been cleaned up, which is great.


----------



## kisssme

Ex Samaritaine departement store
































milo92 said:


> :hi:
> 
> La rénovation commence... une  grue ecb à cabine latérale :soapbox: (qui ressemble beaucoup à celle utilisée pour la construction d'Arena 92 à Nanterre) pour le batiment principal, et une belle ecb à cabine dans le mat en cours de montage coté rue de Rivoli.
> Sur la première grue il est indiqué G3 il y aura donc une troisième grue....


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Too many of these lowrises have cluttered facades. They should be more symmetrical.


----------



## Opulentus

kisssme said:


> Ex Samaritaine departement store


What a sad end for such a beautiful building. Why is this allowed? hno:


----------



## Fro7en

Opulentus said:


> What a sad end for such a beautiful building. Why is this allowed? hno:


They aren't being destroyed.... I have the same opinions as you regarding old architecture but this is great!


----------



## KiffKiff

Opulentus said:


> What a sad end for such a beautiful building. Why is this allowed? hno:


It's not the end, it's a new beginning. Only the backside is destroyed, the best parts (Art Deco and Art Nouveau buildings) are always here. Samaritaine needs this renovation for its rebirth.


----------



## 676882

KiffKiff said:


> It's not the end, it's a new beginning. Only the backside is destroyed, the best parts (Art Deco and Art Nouveau buildings) are always here. Samaritaine needs this renovation for its rebirth.


So, it'll be totally new inside? Just outer walls stay?


----------



## clouchicloucha

The own building detroyed is just an old-uninteresting and even dangerous building 
Amazing Art Deco facade will of course survive along river Seine :cheers:


----------



## Neric007

^^

I however wish they had left some open space so you can better see the building and facade from Rue de Rivoli.


----------



## 676882

Neric007 said:


> ^^
> 
> I however wish they had left some open space so you can better see the building and facade from Rue de Rivoli.


Space in the centre is soooo expensive)


----------



## kisssme

images of a tower in la defense. i dont know if this is a serious project or not..


----------



## 676882

anyway it seems like a lack of constructions in Paris(


----------



## kisssme

paris dont build many skycrapers because the great majority people dont want to live or work in skycraper. but paris build new museums , concert halls.. anyway paris has the most exciting projets in europe : hermitage plaza, triangle, and europacity.. 
in comparison, in london they just build ugly blocks without any interests :yuck:


----------



## kisssme

https://www.flickr.com/photos/aladinphotos/21404472113/in/photostream/











https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/21889525068/in/photolist-zmixbC-yFSgAd-zDp19B-zknN53-zCMQ2x-zr4Rga-zrUNMv-zoJzHY-yscz2w-z7BMt3-zq5nNz-z7BMiU-z7ziqq-z7DmcP-yMyeU2-z15RuV-ySARX6-xKb3PL-xuuPbe-y3YxXC-xZhDjL-xja1Pp-z92j3Z-zraXeB-ysStgW-ysSt2h-z681ph-yntFNK-zb3Fyc-yPAVvF-z7Wn3V-ya5Y2L-z4NjrG-yPpt8J-yPv8MX-z3qybR-yV58TZ-yuWkbU-ynLVM8-yDjN4m-ynGc1J-ynLQYv-ynLN3v-xHgepA-xHgbxy-ynEFiS-yBY5VE-ynFTns-yBXZ2f-yEhoGc


----------



## Fro7en

> "It is a request of La Defense business" explains Defacto, building management and leadership of the Defence wants to install a gourmet restaurant in the business district of La Defense. The property proposed this week to its Board of Directors and that of Epadesa (the Planning and Development of La Défense Seine Arche) his project. "All administrators Epadesa recognized the high quality of the project and welcomed this new highly anticipated site business service" welcomes Defacto in a press release that continues, "a reflection Fruit conducted by Defacto since 2013 and a call for projects launched in 2014, it will revitalize the heart of the business district. "
> 
> This project designed by the architectural firm ENIA Architects and supported by the Banimmo land, which has recently opened in Paris in the 19th district and the new hall Secrétan that will transform the Saint-Germain market in the 6th district was chosen by a jury of expert restoration. The investment of $ 20 million could be delivered in late 2017.
> 
> The project would be in three parts:
> 
> A) The first volume on two levels take the place of wine Bistro, which closed its doors Friday, October 2nd. Fast food signs "quality" will be installed while upstairs we find a restaurant of traditional high-end French cuisine with panoramic views of the square.
> 
> B) Under the slab, in an area of ​​2000 m², where was the Serap shop closed in 2006, will open a lounge bar. Defacto a space that did not know how to operate. It will be accessible from an inlet near the first pavilion.
> 
> C) At the foot of the tower a second EDF Pavilion, again mainly glazed host a caterer who fails in La Défense since none is located in the business district.
> 
> All represent 664 m² of additional constructions in relation to the current surface of the Wine Bar and the former Serap shop. To animate this new space, Defacto install the center of the square, the Statue of Defense from 1883 and down from his foot estale and recently restored.


----------



## erbse

Oh ja, merci!  It was there, somewhere in the corners of my mind.

Of course it shouldn't be monotonous in any way. And most probably not that large anywhere close to Paris' historical fabric. But design-wise Perret's concepts offer a great treasury of French/Parisian (r)evolutionary architecture, that'd suit the city very well today. *Inspiration should be taken from Perret and other creative geniuses!* Not from the bland boring (international style) or freakish-self-centered (deconstructivist etc.) crap we see everywhere on the planet.


----------



## kisssme

renovation of a art deco post office to modern offices


----------



## arno-13

erbse said:


> Oh ja, merci!  It was there, somewhere in the corners of my mind.
> 
> Of course it shouldn't be monotonous in any way. And most probably not that large anywhere close to Paris' historical fabric. But design-wise Perret's concepts offer a great treasury of French/Parisian (r)evolutionary architecture, that'd suit the city very well today. *Inspiration should be taken from Perret and other creative geniuses!* Not from the bland boring (international style) or freakish-self-centered (deconstructivist etc.) crap we see everywhere on the planet.


Indeed. But the best is to marry the style you are talking about (kind of art déco, perret, neo haussmann towers..) with modern one and glassy buildings. Blending are the best, as NY is doing, mixture between old and new (and if possible no bad concret from 60/70's)


----------



## UnHavrais

Perret <3


----------



## erbse

Someone from Le Havre just gotta love Auguste Perret, oui! 









St. Joseph https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Le_Havre-76-St_Joseph-la_nuit-A02.JPG

Too Coruscant to be true!









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Eglise_St_Joseph,_Le_Havre.jpg


The 104m *Tour Perret of Amiens* (completed 1954) would be the perfect rolemodel for new classical / early modern style 
skyscrapers in Paris and all of France! It was the first real French highrise tower and is an icon. I just love it. :lovethem:









Tour Perret - Amiens by jps80, auf Flickr









Ohne Titel by François Cailleret, auf Flickr









Tour Perret, Amiens by Dan, auf Flickr









Amiens - Tour Perret by Nico Derycke, auf Flickr









Amiens : lignes et courbes by Yannick, auf Flickr

Inspiration can and should be also taken from Gothic architecture, it's just unmatched in its sophistication...









Cathedrale Notre-Dame d'Amiens - Amiens Cathedral by Bernard Lafond, auf Flickr

That illumination is just perfect! :drool:









https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:AmiensTourPerretNuit.jpg









Amiens by Damien Patard, auf Flickr


Please excuse the short excourse, but I think it makes sense to share these thoughts here. We're the skyscraper forum #1 after all.


----------



## arno-13

Sshhhhh don't say it to loud


----------



## alexandru.mircea

I can see how retro towers work in North American skylines but in La Défense they would be so tacky and out of place. LD has a completely different visual identity and I hope it never changes.


----------



## Axel76NG

alexandru.mircea said:


> I can see how retro towers work in North American skylines but in La Défense they would be so tacky and out of place. LD has a completely different visual identity and I hope it never changes.


ye I agree with you. Although I would like to see a cluster of retro towers in the Montparnasse area because it would alleviate the monolithic effect of the lonely Montparnasse tower whilst fitting in to the surroundings very well.


----------



## erbse

I don't think La Defense is all that different from the arrangement of some US clusters or, say, The Hague (which also boasts mildly classical style postmodern towers). American skylines might have a tendency for the bold. But every good skyline lives from both visual harmony and also the contrast of different styles. A set of timeless setbacked stone towers definitely wouldn't hurt La Defense at all. Instead they would make the place feel warmer, more comfortable. Limestone is *the* #1 building material Paris is identified with.

But yeah, with my appeal for classical/early modern style towers I was mostly adressing Parisian plans for skyscrapers outside of La Defense.


----------



## kisssme

a reinventer paris project


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Terrible I think.


----------



## kisssme

a 100 seat cinema on the river.
the architect's website says delivery in 2015, but i have never heard of that project.. :?


----------



## arno-13

Axel76NG said:


> ye I agree with you. Although I would like to see a cluster of retro towers in the Montparnasse area because it would alleviate the monolithic effect of the lonely Montparnasse tower whilst fitting in to the surroundings very well.


Yes, la Defense is quite diverse as it is and already blend some concrete with glassy buildings. Maybe some limestone buildings could be cool , but this is not were they are needed in fist place. The view of la Defense contrast lovely with old Paris, and that's why we like it, along with the grande arche remembering the triumph arc. I would love to see project in Montparnasse area, with limestone IGH, Perret style towers, and pure white glass highrises contrasting with the Montparnasse tower darkness. It should still be the pinnacle and stay somewhat the monumental point a the center of a new cluster. But other building with various height around it, making a "stair" effect, and contrasting with their colors while blending in the city by their architecture would be really cool. It may give a "Gotham city" feel, without the grit.

edit : some delirium of mine


----------



## alexandru.mircea

erbse said:


> I don't think La Defense is all that different from the arrangement of some US clusters


It is completely different in that there is no old tall architecture there to emulate and follow up with reinterpretations, like it is in American cities (where tall architecture starts in the late 19th century). That's why US clusters are harmonic in diversity, because everything came gradually after the previous stuff at the right time - just putting some beige limestone towers in a convoluted interbellum wannabe style in La Défense would be like randomly doing a copy+paste of tapes of Messiaen and Daft Punk. 

That said I wouldn't be opposed to trying this somewhere else, although I would still be weary of the creative results - could just be yet one more architectural Disneyland. This architectural style could have emerged as a fresh & truly creative force in, say, the 50s, but it didn't happen.


----------



## kisssme

L'intemporel
near la defense


----------



## Fro7en

👍 good


----------



## C4creeper

arno-13 said:


> This law only concern commercial or industrial zones building. So only the endless sea of metal boxes you find at cities doorstep. It does not concern regular buildings suchas as offices and housing. For instance , the biggest commercial zone in France used to be "Pland de campagne" near Marseilles. Google earth it and you'll find what i'm talking about.


Alright,thanks for the information but will the roofs of Hermitage Plaza just stay empty because they can really use them.


----------



## kisssme

C4creeper said:


> Alright,thanks for the information but will the roofs of Hermitage Plaza just stay empty because they can really use them.


norman forster's is english. maybe terrasses are not something common in his country 
ok :runaway:


----------



## kisssme

construction of the cite musciale on the right side


----------



## kisssme

that's a beautiful new building! :shocked: :shocked:

in Plessis robinsson. developer is Cogedim


----------



## C4creeper

I'm quite concerned about Tour Air2.Is there any updates about it or is the project dead?Oh,and sorry for the boundless questions.


----------



## Opulentus

kisssme said:


> that's a beautiful new building! :shocked: :shocked:
> 
> in Plessis robinsson. developer is Cogedim


Beautiful. Best new project on this thread I've seen so far.


----------



## Fro7en

Nice


----------



## erbse

This will be dependant on its material quality and how the details are executed. Hough I'm worried the ceiling heights will make proportions a bit off.

Still, great to see that New Classical architecture makes its way in the Paris metro, keeping up its distinct, globally unique style and classy charme! They can still improve in all directions.


----------



## KiffKiff

Not a surprise to see this in Plessis-Robinson, it's in continuity with its huge plan to transform the city with the neo-traditional architecture.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Why do they have to ruin the nice facade details with bad building proportions?


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

*Halle Freyssinet*


----------



## Pew

And now the ceilings are not high enough... what a challenge to please the neo-classical adicts..


----------



## erbse

Pal. It's the main difference between classical & post-classical architectural languages: There's a set of rules for classical. If you don't understand them, don't follow them or are unable to evolutionise them (like early modern - Art Deco, Nouveau etc.) - you're doomed to fail. You'll produce kitsch most likely.

Classical architecture provides the *security fence* for architects that later styles lack.
It secures that even the least talented architect doesn't fall down the abyss, that he can create something that looks somewhat alright, if he follows the distinct classical rules, proportions (thus pretty much any classical building is at least okay, there's hardly 'plain ugly' buildings). He'll only fail if he leaves that path. In contrast to many modernist architects who fail all the time, since there's hardly common ground for good designs. Both has up- and downsides. *Both classical and 'post-classical' can create gorgeous designs* - but sadly it's much more likely to create fugly designs with modernism as it is with faithful classical (almost impossible).

Ergo:
*It's not a challenge to please the friends of classical architecture - just follow the darned rules, damnit!*


----------



## erbse

Oh btw, this might help a bit:

*Classical order
Outline of classical architecture
New Classical architecture*


----------



## alexandru.mircea

The Northern quai from Tuilleries to Arsenal to become completely pedestrian after Paris Plages 2016: http://www.lejdd.fr/JDD-Paris/Le-pl...etonniser-les-voies-sur-berges-a-Paris-755585


----------



## Pew

@erbse 
I agree about the rules to follow for classical architecture. So if these rules cannot comply with today real estate market, what to do ? I would not imagine today any contractor willing to make a large facade limestone building with high ceilings and large windows, or maybe for few billionaires... Materials used in the past are no longer used anywhere in the world. Whatever the architect is doing will be tacky anyway compared to originals. What i usually see are replicates with a steel structure somtimes not too bad from the outside. From the inside, sure the charm and quality is not the same than in old buildings. Also, art nouveau is real art, so is art deco in a way, it's real artist work to design. With today reality, whether we create poor replicates of pre war buildings, best we can...(few only can afford to live with high ceilings today and 1m large limestone facade or pieces of fine sculpture up their front door), or we reinvent our homes with more reasonable standards - trying to push the best we can quality, design and quality of life considering we are millions of inhabitants in today big cities. We can't reinvent anything if we're always looking back to someting we would not be able to redo


----------



## cochise75

*La Samaritaine (department store) - Renovation - **1st arrondissement of Paris

*Project :









DR









Jean-Marc Palisse









Agence Sanaa

Source : http://www.cotemaison.fr/chaine-d/c...e-pais-decouvrez-le-nouveau-projet_18036.html

78245844

Tuesday :

[1-2]


La Samaritaine [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


La Samaritaine [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


La Samaritaine [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


La Samaritaine [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


La Samaritaine [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


La Samaritaine [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## cochise75

[2-2]


La Samaritaine [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


La Samaritaine [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


La Samaritaine [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


La Samaritaine [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


La Samaritaine [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## C4creeper

Wow,you can see that the love locks are becoming a plague.They really need to do something about that.


----------



## Axel76NG

La Canopée des Halles:



KiffKiff said:


> DSC_0635 by willms.alice, sur Flickr





cochise75 said:


> Visite du chantier ce samedi :
> 
> 
> Les Halles [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Les Halles [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## erbse

When is Les Halles supposed to be completed?


----------



## SolsticeBaby

Around March 2016 for La Canopee. Beginning of 2018 for every details around (reshaping of all gardens, pavement, roads etc.)


----------



## kisssme

C4creeper said:


> Wow,you can see that the love locks are becoming a plague.They really need to do something about that.


:lock::lock::lock:


----------



## Fro7en

*New Roland Garros stadium work has started today*










........


----------



## kisssme

Nice new flats in serris
Developer is Eiffage


----------



## CB31

*Paris to hand Right Bank to pedestrians in 2016*



























©Luxigon



> The Mayor of Paris has announced decisive plans to close down and pedestrianize a highway on the banks of the River Seine by next summer, as well as to open a new cross-city tramway.
> 
> Mayor Anne Hidalgo's plan to reclaim the Right Bank of the River Seine for pedestrians should come into fruition by the end of summer next year, she said on Sunday.
> 
> In an exclusive interview with Le Journal du Dimanche, she said that the 3.3-kilometre stretch of the road that runs from the Quai des Tuileries in first arrondissement to the Port de L'Arsenal in the fourth would be "closed permanently" to traffic at the end of the summer.
> 
> The longer roadway, which currently serves up to 2,700 cars per hour in peak times, will become a 4.5-hectare hotspot for walkers and pétanque players, and will feature a floating marketplace thanks to boats moored along the river.
> 
> "This will profoundly change the face and image of our city," she told the paper.
> 
> The tunnel at the western side of the road may even be transformed into a nightclub, she added.
> 
> In the tweet below, the mayor notes that the area will be a "new breathing place for walking and relaxing".
> 
> Hidalgo also unveiled plans to introduce a tramway in 2020 along the Rue de Rivoli, a heavily trafficked shopping street parallel to the roadway further north. It will connect the east and west of Paris, she said.
> 
> The mayor noted that 57 percent of the public is in favour of the €8 million Right Bank plan, which was first announced in May this year, and which she plans to roll out directly after the annual Paris Plages event, where part of the river bank is turned into a temporary beach.
> 
> The mayor has long been an active supporter of cutting back on traffic in the French capital, most recently pulling off a "day without cars" in September, a move she has shown interest in implementing each month.
> 
> Opening up a river bank to walkers has already proved successful in Paris, after Hidalgo's predecessor Bertrand Delanoë closed the highway along the left bank has been deemed a success, even if it angered motorist groups.


http://www.thelocal.fr/20151019/paris-right-bank-pedestrians-summer


----------



## Fro7en

Anyone know when PARIS PARC @ Jussieu will be done?


----------



## Fro7en

*Paris-Saclay area construction map*

http://www.universite-paris-saclay.fr/fr/vie-de-campus/les-projets-et-chantiers


----------



## cochise75

*New Courthouse (160m / 525ft) - Renzo Piano - 17th arrondissement of Paris*


















Source : http://www.batiweb.com/

This week :


© Ludovic Clerima / Clichy-Batignolles - Source : http://www.explorimmo.com/edito/act...batignolles-l-eco-quartier-vert-de-paris.html


----------



## Fro7en

this will be amazing


----------



## kisssme

more recent photos



vincent1746 said:


> Ce Samedi, une photo depuis le dessous de l'arc de Triomphe :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depuis le dôme du sacré coeur :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


----------



## Bren

Proposed wooden wheel hotel



















http://www.lejdd.fr/JDD-Paris/Un-hotel-roue-sur-la-Seine-756797


----------



## Neric007

^^

Like the idea but I find it out of place like that next to Pont Alexandre III


----------



## Axelferis

ridiculous and awful for the standing of paris :down:


----------



## kisssme

Bren said:


> Proposed wooden wheel hotel


I didnt know that the Little Red Riding Hood lives in paris :nuts:


----------



## kisssme

Trinity tower (167m) is launched 

http://www.immoweek.fr/immobilier/actualites/bureaux-7/la-defense-trinity-c-est-parti-16918


----------



## GB1

I like these towers individually but with all these high-rises randomly plotted around central Paris, its going to resemble Tokyo from the air.


----------



## stop that

I don't think there's any danger of that happening


----------



## ory26

edit


----------



## Gwathanaur

GB1 said:


> I like these towers individually but with all these high-rises randomly plotted around central Paris, its going to resemble Tokyo from the air.


Not even remotely. Those high-rise are far from being randomly ploted. They all are close to the city limits. None are in the center. Therefore, I might, at the end, look like a belt, a ring of high-rises around the historical Paris, but no more.


----------



## kisssme

many foreigners talk has if they know paris but obviously they dont know.:lol:


----------



## Axelferis

I don't understand. They give their feeling.


----------



## kisssme

Chessy , office buildings


----------



## 676882

Reminds of LV main building)


----------



## kisssme

luxury new flats in Saint cloud


----------



## kisssme

from vincent1746



vincent1746 said:


> Clichy-Batignolles depuis le dôme du Sacré Coeur :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


----------



## Axel76NG

Just a status update for the skyscraper projects of La Défense, 2016 promises to be a good year:



- Tour Saint-Gobain (178 meters): site prep -- construction begins in 2016

- Tour Trinity (167 meters): construction set to begin around January 20th 2016

- Tour Alto (159 meters): demolition to start early 2016

- Tours Hermitage Plaza (2x 323 meters): verdict for last legal battles to be given on December 30th -- Demolitions should start second half of 2016

- Tour Aire2 (203 meters): demolition to start second half of 2016/2017

- Tour Hekla (220 meters): should start second half of 2016/2017

- Tour Sisters (215 + 120 meters): building permit application will be submitted in January

- Tour AVA (140 meters): no news since a very long time

EDIT: updated heights


----------



## kisssme

Axel76NG said:


> Just a status update for the skyscraper projects of La Défense, 2016 promises to be a good year:
> 
> 
> 
> - Tour Saint-Gobain (160 meters): site prep -- construction begins in 2016
> 
> - Tour Trinity (140 meters): construction set to begin around January 20th 2016
> 
> - Tour Alto (150 meters): demolition to start early 2016
> 
> - Tours Hermitage Plaza (2x 320 meters): verdict for last legal battles to be given on December 30th -- Demolitions should start second half of 2016
> 
> - Tour Aire2 (203 meters): demolition to start second half of 2016/2017
> 
> - Tour Hekla (220 meters): should start second half of 2016/2017
> 
> - Tour Sisters (215 + 120 meters): building permit application will be submitted in January
> 
> - Tour AVA (140 meters): no news since a very long time
> 
> .


:nono:

- trinity tower is 167m with its antena (not 140m)

- tour saint gobain is 178m (not 160m)

- tour alto is 159m (not 150m)

- hermitage towers x 2 are 323m (not 320)

There is also an 11th tower of 200/220m next to the new arena, but the official design is not known yet.


----------



## 676882

Axel76NG said:


> Just a status update for the skyscraper projects of La Défense, 2016 promises to be a good year:


Any renders of all this beauty?)) half of which probably won't ever be built(


----------



## kisssme

letranger said:


> Any renders of all this beauty?)) half of which probably won't ever be built(


^^ google their name


----------



## Axel76NG

letranger said:


> Any renders of all this beauty?)) half of which probably won't ever be built(


There you go


----------



## Fro7en

I think he means all together


----------



## 676882

kisssme said:


> ^^ google their name


Come on, I've heard this names for ages now. It's just pictures kinda revive thread


----------



## kisssme

pont cardinet


----------



## C4creeper

I've noticed that there is no high detailed render of Tour Aire2.Does anyone know why?


----------



## kisssme

C4creeper said:


> I've noticed that there is no high detailed render of Tour Aire2.Does anyone know why?


of course there is. google "tour air2"


----------



## ArmLc

Ah superbe !!!!!!!!!!

En plus c'est génial pas besoin d'attendre la démolition d'Aurore, on aura les deux....... (que celui qui peut comprendre comprenne)


----------



## alexandru.mircea

The *Carré Levallois* residential project is going on very fast now, several wings have been clad already with that art-deco inspired pannels, which look quite good. Sorry no pics, but here is a reminder of how it should be like: 



















http://www.levallois.carrelevallois.fr/

The more impressive wing:



















The more crowded wings:



















http://www.superimmoneuf.com/


----------



## kisssme

^^


----------



## CB31

*Project to pedestrianize the place de l'Opéra *









©LP/Olivier Boitet



> Un élu écologiste du IXe arrondissement souhaite rendre la place de l’Opéra aux piétons et végétaliser les immeubles qui encadrent le Palais Garnier.


http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75/et-si-la-place-de-l-opera-etait-pietonnisee-03-11-2015-5244121.php


----------



## Fro7en

^^ What the literal F*CK. What's up with these people and wanting to vegetalize all the walls in Paris. Soon Paris will look like a jungle city at this rate. If they really want to make a city more green, make more parks! Wherever there is some space, make a small park. Instead of building those new buildings in the 16th on the corner, they could have EASILY made a park there.


----------



## AbidM

Fro7en said:


> ^^ What the literal F*CK. What's up with these people and wanting to vegetalize all the walls in Paris. Soon Paris will look like a jungle city at this rate. If they really want to make a city more green, make more parks! Wherever there is some space, make a small park. Instead of building those new buildings in the 16th on the corner, they could have EASILY made a park there.


Paris the next babylon. ^.^ I've always equated plants and trees paradise.


----------



## kisssme

Inauguration of the marketing suite yesterday of the duo tower (180m)


----------



## kisssme

rue Laborde, Paris 08


----------



## kisssme

clouchicloucha said:


> Hope it will not: i like the sober gold original one


the original one has become boring..


----------



## Opulentus

Paris needs to stop building these boring, sterile boxes and go back to building like it used to.


----------



## Fro7en

^^ that will never happen anywhere. Construction methods have changed drastically from the early 1900s. Everything is built quickly now.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

stop that said:


> Reminds me of a shorter version of the red road council blocks recently demolished in Glasgow. Can't believe this is a new development


How on Earth does it look like that? :nuts:


----------



## kisssme

a project for reinventer paris (flats)
SCAU architectes


----------



## kisssme

Clamart station "Grand place": winning project










http://www.leparisien.fr/clamart-92140/clamart-voici-le-nouveau-quartier-de-la-gare-27-11-2015-5319019.php


----------



## ChinaBRICS

kisssme said:


> a project for reinventer paris (flats)
> SCAU architectes


Le monument au vis-a-vis!!!
C'est l'horreur!
Ca va pour des bureaux, mais pour apparts?????
:bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## clouchicloucha

*La Samaritaine Mall Refurbishment & Extension
*
- Luxury shops
- Social Houses
- Nursery
- Offices
- 4 stars "Cheval Blanc" Hôtel

*450M€ of full LVMH Group private investment*


milo92 said:


> :hi:
> Le chantier début novembre 2015


----------



## kisssme

A new giant screen in front of the Philarmonie


----------



## kisssme

Duos towers (180m and 130m)

new images


----------



## hseugut

le toit terrasse : la vue va claquer.


----------



## kisssme

Duo towers in video


----------



## kisssme

Flats in plessis robinsson
developper is Capelli


----------



## ChinaBRICS

La nouvelle Samaritaine, le Musée LVMH et la Philarmonie de Paris sont parmi les plus moches nouvelles icônes de tout le monde.
Ils sont dans l'esprit de l'Opéra Bastille, des projets pour l'ego des architectes et élus; contraires au gout de la plupart de la population la plupart du temps.

Paris c'est Paris! Paris n'a pas besoin de Guggenheims de Bilbao pour attirer l'attention.
Le devoir de Paris se transformer sans perdre son identité.
Ces nouveaux bâtiments pourraient être à Shenzeng ou Toronto. Pas d'espoir, pas d'identité.

Mais je vois les nouveaux Halles ou l'Hexagon et je vois l'esprit parisien.

Bien sûr il y aura des macros du courtain wall ou de star Wars qui vont défendre ces atrocités....


----------



## clouchicloucha

ARENA 92, Nanterre (West Paris) :cheers:



vincent1746 said:


> Le chantier aujourd'hui :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


----------



## kisssme

Bercy Cristal building.
14 550m² 
architecte Brenac + Gonzales & Associés


----------



## anastylose

*11th and updates*

Some new buildings in my beloved viertel :
Rue de la Folie-Méricourt









Rue Bichat / Rue du Faubourg-du-Temple


















The courtyard side :










Rue Saint-maur :


























And some update: 
the new buildings replacing the tour 13 in the Tolbiac area










The new (shiny) building on the Quai de la Charente, part of the ZAC Claude Bernard :

































And that's it !


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

That golden building is hideous!hno:


----------



## UnHavrais

I prefer this one than the others...


----------



## 676882

ReNaHtEiM said:


> That golden building is hideous!hno:


With some exceptions architecture in Paris is officially dead. Rip. I personally even stopped coming to thread. Because every ugly render is like a knife stab. But maybe some day...


----------



## Opulentus

letranger said:


> With some exceptions architecture in Paris is officially dead. Rip. I personally even stopped coming to thread. Because every ugly render is like a knife stab. But maybe some day...


 I agree. To think of Paris' beautiful architectural past and to see how far they've fallen...it's tragic.


----------



## CB31

*Pedestrianisation project of the Place de l'Opéra approved by local council *



















Currently:


----------



## 676882

CB31 said:


> *Pedestrianisation project of the Place de l'Opéra approved by local council *


At last metro exit won't be on the little island in the middle of the road)


----------



## Fro7en

NOOO why would they do this. The great part of this area is the when there are so many cars and at rush hour, it's just magnificent seeing it busy, but to pedestrianise it!! wtf.


----------



## kisssme

Opulentus said:


> I agree. To think of Paris' beautiful architectural past and to see how far they've fallen...it's tragic.


all of these ugly buildings are council homes.. that probably explains what they are so ugly


----------



## kisssme

Surennes. Flats
Developer is Franco-Suisse


----------



## erbse

^ Gosh, what is that? Please don't push the Haussmannian style into some sort of commieblocks! 
These squeezed windows, the roof section, that central upper balcony and the fake steep mansarde roofs are the worst parts.

Either they create tasteful *New Classical* with dignity and proper proportions, or they just go for something organic or else. But not this kind of fallacious kitsch, please.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ That has nothing to do with the hausmannian style. It's the continuation of a more modern, 20th century architecture.


----------



## kisssme

high resolution image of the wood tower project for massena


----------



## kisssme

a video a the Aqualagon by Ferrier, currently under construction 

https://vimeo.com/106366783


----------



## erbse

alexandru.mircea said:


> That has nothing to do with the hausmannian style. It's the continuation of a more modern, 20th century architecture.


Might be. Whatever it is attempting to do though, it's failing.


----------



## Wayden21

letranger said:


> With some exceptions architecture in Paris is officially dead. Rip. I personally even stopped coming to thread. Because every ugly render is like a knife stab. But maybe some day...


I suppose you can give me easily 10/20 exemples of wonderful projects in London or Berlin to compare?


----------



## kisssme

Cloud building

(futures offices of Blablacar, Facebook and Exane)


----------



## kisssme

another render of the Maison des avocats by Renzo Piano

the snow is strange. we are in Paris, not in Quebec :nuts:


----------



## hseugut

CB31 said:


> *Pedestrianisation project of the Place de l'Opéra approved by local council *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently:


god now that's amazing :cheers:


----------



## Alvar Lavague

kisssme said:


> another render of the Maison des avocats by Renzo Piano
> 
> the snow is strange. we are in Paris, not in Quebec :nuts:


Bob, we have snow almost every year in Paris (Last winter was quite an exception).


----------



## Neric007

Wait, the Place de l'Opera project is approved? I thought it wasn't part of the set of squares that were gonna be remodelled. 

And if yes, I'm tired of them putting trees everywhere and hiding the Haussmannian facades.


----------



## CB31

^^

It has been approved by its _arrondissement_ and it will be discussed next week in the city hall of Paris.

It has support from all politicians right, left and green party.


----------



## Pew

Woow, that's fantastic, I'm so glad they approved it. Opera for pedestrians, that's awesome. Next la concorde and bastille 
And thanks to all for posting the great and diverse projects in Paris despite the very bad and hostile mood in this thread


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Pew said:


> Woow, that's fantastic, I'm so glad they approved it. Opera for pedestrians, that's awesome. Next la concorde and bastille
> And thanks to all for posting the great and diverse projects in Paris despite the very bad and hostile mood in this thread


I like it too. It has worked very well at Republique, despite the quality of the details and finishing there not being amazing.


----------



## Gwathanaur

It is not just about reliability, we can expect a smoother ride. Line 4 trains make about one stop per minute (at least between Barbes and Porte d'Orléan), and with the more "energetic" driving often performed at rush hour, it can cause some serious nausea !


----------



## kisssme

with the 15, 16,17 and 18 also automatic, paris will have the largest network of fully driverless trains in the world


----------



## Axelferis

automatic=less strikes which caracterizes France abroad hno: and create anxiety ,sadness in paris area


----------



## Bren

Europacity










http://www.construisons-europacity.com/images/#europacity-moteur-dattractivite


----------



## kisssme

the 52 champs elysees (bought half a billion euros by the Qatar Investment Authority 3 years ago) has obtained its building permit for renovation (retail and offices)


----------



## 676882

kisssme said:


> the 52 champs elysees (bought half a billion euros by the Qatar Investment Authority 3 years ago) has obtained its building permit for renovation (retail and offices)


I want Virgin back(((


----------



## jonath841

no, Galeries Lafayette in 2018.


----------



## Atmosphere

Fro7en said:


> This is good! I feel that automatic trains are much more reliable. But this will put some people out of their jobs..




^^ It depends, if this is a new train, or if the last train operator of this line quit or retired, and then there is nobody new then nothing is lost.


----------



## kisssme

demolition de l'hippodrome de longchamp


----------



## kisssme

Another project for the Morland building


----------



## Fro7en

Eww for morland


----------



## kisssme

samaritaine


----------



## ThatOneGuy

kisssme said:


> Another project for the Morland building


What a mess, ruins a perfectly fine building.


----------



## Fro7en

*Paris-Saclay | Update *


----------



## Fro7en

Cité musicale | Boulogne-Billancourt


----------



## CB31

*Paris 2024 Bid Committee selects the Pleyel area by the River Seine for the Olympic and Paralympic Games Village*










[dailymotion]x3cne5o_jo-2024-saint-denis-pleyel-accueillera-le-village-olympique_news[/dailymotion]



> The Board of Directors of the Paris 2024 Bid Committee has selected the Pleyel area by the River Seine, in the Seine-Saint-Denis district of Paris, for the Olympic and Paralympic Games Village, as part of its Games Plan in its bid to host the Games in 2024.
> 
> The proposed Pleyel Olympic Village will cover an area of 50 hectares across the districts of Saint-Denis, Saint-Ouen and L'Île-Saint-Denis close to the city centre of Paris. The choice of Pleyel highlights how Paris’ vision for the 2024 Games focuses on creating an athlete centred plan that will offer Olympians inner-city convenience and comfort. The local area will also be developed in a sustainable way in line with the new measures adopted by the International Olympic Committee (IOC) through the Agenda 2020 reforms on Olympic Games sustainability.
> 
> The Pleyel Olympic Village will additionally offer great access to two of the main proposed 2024 Games venues – Stade de France (chosen to be the Olympic Stadium) and the planned Saint-Denis Aquatics Centre – which will both be within two kilometres of the Village. Therefore, 84% of athletes will be able to reach their competition venue in less than 25 minutes. The selection of Pleyel also means that there is space and capacity to build the Media Village nearby.
> 
> The integration of the river environment into the Olympic Village plan as a recreational space, and the proximity of heritage buildings such as the City of Cinema and the renovated Maxwell Hall, will provide athletes with a unique, relaxing and distinctive atmosphere. In addition to its culture and heritage, the Pleyel Olympic Village will offer the ideal location for athletic training and preparation – with approximately 480 training venues located less than 30 minutes away.
> 
> In 2024, the Pleyel Olympic Village will enjoy a fully accessible and high class public transport service. The future Saint-Denis Pleyel station and its Grand Paris Express lines, as well as the existing Stade de France - Saint-Denis station and Carrefour Pleyel station, will form a major transport hub of the metropolis that will fully serve the Olympic Village location. The road access will be equally comprehensive due to the close proximity of the A1 and A86 express ways and a specially constructed new road interchange – making the Pleyel Olympic Village approximately 20 minutes away from the city centre by car.
> 
> (...)


http://www.aroundtherings.com/site/A__53663/Title__Paris-2024-Bid-Committee-selects-the-Pleyel-area-by-the-River-Seine-for-the-Olympic-and-Paralympic-Games-Village/292/Articles


----------



## kisssme

from denfert (far in the south) 



steph35 said:


> Depuis Denfert plein axe sur le boulevard Raspail... une touche de modernité pour l'entrée des catacombes


----------



## kisssme

http://defense-92.fr/les-travaux-de-renovation-de-la-grande-arche


----------



## cochise75

*The Halle Freyssinet (world's largest digital business incubator) - Jean-Michel Wilmotte - 13th arrondissement of Paris - 2014/2016*


©JB Gurliat/ Mairie de Paris


©JB Gurliat/ Mairie de Paris


©JB Gurliat/ Mairie de Paris


©JB Gurliat/ Mairie de Paris


©JB Gurliat/ Mairie de Paris


©JB Gurliat/ Mairie de Paris


©JB Gurliat/ Mairie de Paris

Source : https://www.facebook.com/paris/


----------



## stop that

It's a good development but paris faces a very difficult task trying to catch up with the tech hubs in london and Berlin where such things began happening many years ago, I wish them luck tho as it would be good for europe to have 3 'or more' international level tech hubs instead of 2


----------



## kisssme

^^ le rageu est dretour :lol:

paris est largement devant berlin!


----------



## kisssme

good news from the developper of hermitage plaza. :cheers:
he has confirmed yesterday in his blog that all the legal claims against the demolition permits have now been rejected!!!


----------



## Nereïds

stop that said:


> It's a good development but paris faces a very difficult task trying to catch up with the tech hubs in london and Berlin where such things began happening many years ago, I wish them luck tho as it would be good for europe to have 3 'or more' international level tech hubs instead of 2


:lol: *Paris is already a huge tech hub*, but thank you for your sweet thoughts ! 
Let me remind or knowledge you that the second biggest delegation at the Las Vegas tech fair, taking place this month, is the french one , way before Germany and U.K !


----------



## CB31

stop that said:


> It's a good development but paris faces a very difficult task trying to catch up with the tech hubs in london and Berlin where such things began happening many years ago, I wish them luck tho as it would be good for europe to have 3 'or more' international level tech hubs instead of 2


Well Paris creates more start-ups than London and Berlin.

And in the coming months will open the bigger incubator in Europe in Paris Nord, and then the Halle Freyssinet, the bigger in the world.


----------



## arno-13

stop that said:


> It's a good development but paris faces a very difficult task trying to catch up with the tech hubs in london and Berlin where such things began happening many years ago, I wish them luck tho as it would be good for europe to have 3 'or more' international level tech hubs instead of 2



This is just about the startup which basically means beginner company -a too much hyper world for something that have always existed- Those are of course welcomed and bring fresh air and competition to established business. Having a lot of startups is good, having a large share of them being oriented toward hi-tech and being successful is another story. And overall France is doing quite well in that field (just have to look at the share of French start up among others at the Las Vegas even)t. And techs hubs hopefully doesn't limits itself to newcomers. And in that regard Paris has nothing to envy to its European competitors, neither London or Berlin


----------



## stop that

arno-13 said:


> This is just about the startup which basically means beginner company -a too much hyper world for something that have always existed- Those are of course welcomed and bring fresh air and competition to established business. Having a lot of startups is good, having a large share of them being oriented toward hi-tech and being successful is another story. And overall France is doing quite well in that field (just have to look at the share of French start up among others at the Las Vegas even)t. And techs hubs hopefully doesn't limits itself to newcomers. And in that regard Paris has nothing to envy to its European competitors, neither London or Berlin


I cant make a positive post without inviting city vs city it seems, oh well, just please dont lie. Paris tech seen is well documented as being a long way behind europes biggest tech hubs, london and berlin. This is very well known and been discussed by economists, politicians media etc as you well know. London also has more start ups than paris and that is also known to anybody that can use Google. No need to turn an innocuous post into some city vs city all the time, it's so tiresome and so I won't indulge you this time .
Edit. Meant for c3b1. Sorry arno


----------



## kisssme

^^ non mai quel conn lui..


----------



## SolsticeBaby

Instead of "as you well know", some sourcing would be appreciated to discuss, instead of throwing personal opinions.

https://www.rudebaguette.com/2013/07/01/london-tech-city-vs-paris-the-battle/
*
Paris 2014 VS London Tech City: The Battle (& the fact-checking).*
Jul 1, 2013


The following is a guest post by Jeanne Dussueil, which originally appeared in French on Challenges.fr – you can follow her on twitter at @jdussueil

Will Paris soon be more attractive for startups than London? Since 2010, London has been making a song and dance about its “Tech City” in the area of the old “tea houses”, in East London. But rapidly, the ‘Grande Nation’ had to take actions to respond to the British project. A few months ago the French minister for digital, innovation and SME’s Fleur Pellerin announced the creation of a new digital neighborhood in the capital in 2014. The race has now officially begun and the rivalry between the British city and the French one continues to grow. In order to catch up with its British counterparts, Paris dares today to position itself as the place to be for young innovative companies.

To find out which of the two capitals could actually be declared as the winner of this 21st century battle, I recently took a trip to London Tech City. As a previous Londoner – and today a true Parisian – I also arranged a couple of interviews with the official spokesmen for innovation of Paris in order to have, as much as I could, well-balanced evidence from both sides.

*The village and the City*

Let’s set the facts straight from the beginning: Paris feels small faced with its big neighbor seen from abroad as if four or five suburbs of Paris would be aggregate in the same area. First of all, the demographics of the two towns are different: 7 million inhabitants in London against 2.2 million in inner Paris. To compete properly, the ‘city of Love’ would need to advance the arm of the ‘Grand Paris’ which will sooner or later include the closest suburbs. But this is not the case in the French capital yet: ‘Paris is ten times smaller than Inner London (about 100km2 against 1000km2). “The true comparison must be made between the Paris metropolis and London”, begins Jean-Louis Missika, the French counsellor of innovation for Paris. Despite being faced with this harsh truth, it is still possible to compare the two cities via social criteria for startups: where there is the most positive energy, innovation, urban solidarity (housing and transports), social diversity, etc.

*Which city has more startups and jobs?*

On the side of Boris Johnson, Mayor of London, authorities claim there are 1,384 startups. Along the Seine river, the city announces ‘3,000 startups, 26 incubators supported by the council and 12 private incubators’. And wants to differentiate itself with the British concurrent: ‘We have decided to play the diversity card. Our incubators are backed by scientific centers (institut de la Vision, institut Langevin) or by the ‘Grandes Ecoles’- which provided the engineers – insists the Paris spokesman. London retorts with the figure of 30 incubators. And lots of ‘coworking spaces’. Hence, in this battle of figures, the advantage goes to Paris.

Except if we take into account the estimation of think tank Centre for London who have evaluated that 3,800 companies have arrived bringing no less than 48,000 workers to East London. But let’s compare how the two cities want to seduce the whole world with their digital guides


*No more private funds for startup because of UK’s recession*

In 2012, the UK had 25,000 private business angels, against 8,000 in France, according to the European Centre CSES. ‘The English have more business angels but with the new owners of the web (Jacques-Antoine Granjon, Xavier Niel, – both founders of big internet french companies Vente-privee.com and telecom company Free -…) who invest in startups, we are beginning to have a generation of entrepreneurial investors. This is an important point that supports us’, concedes the innovation campaign adviser to the socialist candidate Anne Hidalgo who will fight against the UMP conservative party to keep the city at the left in the coming local election next spring 2014.

“The Tech City is a sham, they are in reality not established startups but mainly PR agencies, restaurants or artists”

So argues the young French minister Fleur Pellerin and socialist adviser Jean-Louis Missika, quoting the recent survey by the Guardian which has cracked the identify of startups in its CityMap . Thanks to their British stolidness, the leaders of the Tech City manage to control themselves from muttering ‘bullshit’… Perhaps be the rare sunshine gracing East London on that day helped? However, they simply deny to provide a list of companies registered.

Paris would therefore be crowned champion in terms of diversity of sectors represented by its innovative young-shoots. The city also knows how to use the wide range of activities by linking themselves to large companies from the ‘CAC40’ or incubator business leaders such as: JC Decaux for e-cities, Renault for mobility, or ‘Welcome City Lab’s incubators for tourism.

*The town the more ‘tech’*

‘We have more developers and more young people getting involved in the creation of enterprises in Paris’, confirms the French side.
An impossible claim to verify, as neither of the two cities has the figures to back it up. The British competitor adopted a same vague language: ‘it has surely brought several people over there’, assume Tech City’s supporters.

But another response to this, that of the startup Yammer (the Californian startup bought out by Microsoft in 2012), which is showed as a model to the press.

In their uber design offices, three young French people – of whom two are engineers – happily explain their arrival in London: they seized indeed ‘an extraordinary opportunity to work for an international enterprise.’

*Creative brains available*

On both sides of the Channel, French and British are praising the excellence of the education which surrounds startups. But the Parisians clearly disagree: ‘London is mono-activity, orientated towards finance only, with research and education centres (Oxford and Cambridge) removed from the capital, whereas the ‘Grandes Ecoles’ are central to Paris.’

On the other side, in the Tech City, London praises the fact that they are ‘no more than an hour away from two prestigious universities (UCL, Cambridge, even LSE in the heart of London)’. James, founder of the startup Open Signal, does not want to become auditor or economist and has headed straight towards the Tech City, with an Oxford diploma in his pocket.
*
French weapons : several french stimulus for startups*

The so called ‘Crédit d’impôt recherche’ which is a diminution of taxes for companies who can prove a research activity and developments, and the JEI for Young Innovative Company are the main tools given to French startups to grow. More over, Paris wants to underline that London might not be the fiscal heaven some French entrepreneurs are dreaming of. After an entrepreneur’s riot born on the internet last October to fight a tax increase, the socialist government is showing understanding to business owners in order to avoid ships and planes of French citizens escaping to look for more favorable countries. ‘ London is not as favourable for startups as we usually think’, confirms French socialist Town Hall.

But near the Thame’s harbours, entrepreneurs are often celebrating the recent tax cut for companies decided by Cameron’s government from 28% to 20%. And if you mention to them all the fiscal stimulus settled by French government, they barely pay attention: ‘We do not want public finances anywhere. Governments are not capable to understand the true needs of our sectors’, insists a British entrepreneur. ‘This is generally fiscally very positive here’, he is willing to add.

*Meeting at 10. Downing Street*

On the English side, Prime Minister David Cameron’s counsellors are forming a reputation of being very ‘open’ around entrepreneurs circles. Indeed, they regularly sit round the table at 10. Downing Street in order to be welcomed properly, especially if they’ve crossed the Atlantic, from the Silicon Valley to London’s Tech City. ‘At least here, there are no mixed messages between what we want, and what is voted in the French assembly at the same time, – which is still not favourable to entrepreneurs –‘ whispers a French communicant from British lobby UKTI (UK Trade & Investment) whose mission is to attract French business on the other side of the Channel.

*Google’s favorite one*

In Paris, Google will open a new private incubator named ‘Glii’ at the end of 2013, which will be their second incubator partnered with French startup accelerator Silicon Sentier.

In London, the American firm is planning another project: a new branch – specifically a UK only branch to be inaugurated in 2016/2017 – its announced capacity: 5,000 employees. In comparison, there are 500 ‘Googlers’ in Paris. In London, there is also the ‘Google Campus’ (visit here, in French) which is ‘unique and special’, glows Google UK who also opened another Campus in Tel Aviv in 2012. ‘In Paris or in Berlin, we’re only partners’, declares the American group.

*The bridge with the Silicon Valley*

One of the main priorities for Paris is also to allow young French people to set up subsidiaries in San Francisco. Besides, a partnership has been signed in Paris with the Californian city. Indeed, the gate to the U.S is a major priority for a startup, no matter where it is born. Based in London for two months, two French people from ‘BeMyWine’ have chosen to be pragmatic: “Here we are directly associated with the English language.’

*Paris of the future VS London’s extension*

Paris and London want to reproduce their innovation valley in other local towns. On the borders of the Seine, the project is centralised on the East area, where a huge hub is already planned. 

In London, 290 million pounds (340 million euros) has been put towards the conversion of the 2012 Olympic Games site to a new urban zone dedicated to commerce, enterprise and housing. The ‘Media Center’ used by the press during the games will be reconverted to anew business centre which we be able to welcome certain young enterprises (principally media and digital).

Despite this, both share a common point: from one side and from the other, we admit that it is impossible to reproduce an identical model of the American Silicon Valley.

*Which has the better reputation?*

Paris and London both try to make a name for themself to attract investors and new enterprises. London does surely have an advantage thanks to its natural connections with the United States. Started in 2010, the British capital also has a clear vision of what it wants to build and, moreover, which image she wants to be well-known in the world.

Faced against those two rivals, Berlin is the other European capital which wants to impose itself in the world of startups. The German city has already earned a good reputation in the British pubs, where entrepreneurs of the Tech city finish their work day declaring: ‘We hear more about Berlin than Paris here’…

Truth is that the actual ‘battle’ is more a communication war that is currently offered successively by Paris, London, Berlin but also by other US and asian cities. Indeed, everyone knows that figures are not certain. But it is more about being attractive in the eyes of the best developers of the world.

For the governments, it is also a question about showing affection to this growing tribes of young entrepreneurs. With their regular and massive communication campaign on them, London and recently the New Yorker subway are in a better position than the French shyness. American entrepreneur Trista from Rude Baguette grumbled about it to me: ‘You’ve got a fantastic Chinese area in Paris, but you’d never communicate on it with pride by showing a Chinese-French entrepreneur on the walls of your subway for instance!’

More over, around startup creators, no one wants to defend their city as true ‘Parisian, Londoner or Berliner’. They just want to be free and encouraged as normal ‘Citizens of the world’ in order to grow in the market they’ve targeted.


----------



## SolsticeBaby

http://www.whiteboardmag.com/european-startup-hubs-compared-tel-aviv-london-paris-moscow-berlin/

*European startup scenes compared: Tel Aviv, London, Paris, Moscow, Berlin*

How do European startup hubs rank in the world? Not spectacularly, it turns out. Only two European ‘hubs’ make the top ten – Tel Aviv (2) and London (7). The rest of the top 10 are US or Canadian. Berlin, for all the recent hype about competing with London as the place to be to launch a company in Europe, finishes behind Paris. We highlight a few findings from the report, which you can download here.

*TEL AVIV*

Global rank: 2

Tell aviv has the highest density of startups in the world. There are also 63 Israeli companies listed on NASDAQ (more than Europe, Japan, Korea, India and China combined!). Almost 40 % of Israeli hi tech employees work in the R&D department of a multinational company like Intel, Microsoft, Cisco or Google, all of whom have subsidiaries in the country.

Tel Aviv has the highest output of startups and a healthy mix of startups in all stages. Importantly, Israel attracts a high number of immigrants. As the only “European” startup hub, Tel Aviv has no funding gap.

Risks:
The Tel Aviv scene is too dependent on tech-driven exits rather than on big market winners, the report warns, which could lead to a contraction or ossification of the scene. Also, the Israeli tech scene is behind Silicon Valley, the report warns.

*LONDON*

Global rank: 7

“The most successful startup ecosystem in Europe, producing the largest output of startups in the European Union by far, but its output is still 63 % lower than Silicon Valley”.

“The only comparable hub to SV. It offers a wide range of support networks, capital infrastructure and diverse talent.”

London is the female tech entrepreneur capital of Europe. It has the highest proportion of female tech entrepreneurs in Europe (although it’s still only 9 percent.

Risks:

Funding gap, probably caused by a lack of super angels and micro VC’s. London entrepreneurs are more risk averse than SV counterparts, and are more likely to be consulting next to their activity as entrepreneurs. London entrepreneurs are “slow in adopting mobile”.

*PARIS*

Global rank: 11

Paris startups are a lot more focused on B2B than SV entrepreneurs. On the downside, the Paris startup community is “not much of a magnet for out of town entrepreneurs. France and Paris has a long way to go in this area to be able to compete with London and Berlin.”

In general, attracting immigrant talent is a problem in Europe, it seems. This is a sentiment that was also expressed by Alex Brabers of GIMV at a recent VC panel debate in Brussels: he said much of the success of Silicon Valley was achieved thanks to immigrants from India and China, and it was just too hard for European companies to attract foreign talent – or for foreign founders to start a company in Europe.

Risks

Just like most other European startup scenes, Paris has a significant funding gap in the later stages: 95 % less capital in stage 3 (efficiency) and stage 4 (scale) than Silicon Valley startups. Funding in Paris relies more on incubators and self funding than on VC’s and angels.

Memorable quote from the report:

“Seen from abroad, France is the last country an entrepreneur wants to go”

Marc Simoncini, Jaïna Capital. (ouch!)
*
MOSCOW*

Global rank: 14

There are more entrepreneurs with Master degrees than in Silicon Valley, but also more dropouts who are entrepreneur. Moscow startups are less ambitious in the markets they tackle than Silicon Valley startups, and funding is far more reliant on friends and family money than on VC’s and angels.

Risks
Again, Moscow startups face a significant funding gap before and after going to market. Moscow startups receive 93 % less funding in stage 2, 94% less in stage 3, and 76% less in stage 4.

Moscow startup founders are in general a lot younger than their SV counterparts, meaning there is no health mix of experienced and inexperienced entrepreneurs in Moscow.

*BERLIN*

Global rank: 15

Berlin is “a magnet for worldwide entrepreneurs and investors”, like Alexander Ljung and Edial Dekker of Gidsy. Berlin even “feels like a startup itself”. Berlin is certainly trying hard to beat its drum lately, what with the arrival of a Pier 38-like tech hub ‘The Factory’. Geographically, its location is interesting – it’s more peripheral than Paris or London, but it does have better access to the Russian and Eastern European markets, which are less mature than the Western European markets.

Berlin has a healthy mix of early stage and late stage startups, but the report does ask whether Berlin will be able to live up to its hype, since it produceces 88% less startups than Silicon Valley. (Rude Baguette’s Liam Boogar thinks Berlin is too much hype and too little substance, but he’s paid to favor Paris over Berlin, after all  ). Office space is cheap in Berlin.

Risks

Funding gap in the validation stage and after going to market, with almost 80% less capital raised than in Silicon Valley. The Berlin startup scene is more reliant on FFF money and bank loans than on VC’s and angels.

*OVERALL CONCLUSIONS FOR THE EUROPEAN STARTUP SCENE*

First, it’s clear that Europe’s tech scene faces a big funding gap. With the exception of Tel Aviv, every European tech hub has significantly less money flowing into the startup scene than Silicon Valley.

This has direct consequences on the ability to create big exits, as Axel Brabers of GIMV explained at a VC panel debate last week: “Getting a company to the exit costs a great deal of money.” Unfortunately, it’s only in the later stages and even post-IPO that companies create most labor, he added, so it’s something the European scene urgently needs.

European startups raise up to 94 % less capital in all stages of the startup lifecycle than their Silicon Valley counterparts. The report doesn’t explain whether this is because of a lack of active VC’s (like some VC’s think), or because of a difficulty for European startups to scale – it’s probably a vicious circle effect of both.

Second, European entrepreneurs are still a lot less ambitious and focused than their counterparts in Silicon Valley. European entrepreneurs are a lot more likely to do some consulting on the side than their Silicon Valley counterparts, even in London, which has a very decent startup scene. This is understandable, given how difficult it is to raise money in Europe (‘the funding gap’). Even dry freezed noodles cost money – but it will necessarily have an impact on the product and the speed of execution.


----------



## SolsticeBaby

And last : European Digital City Index 2015 https://digitalcityindex.eu/city/4

*LONDON N°1/35 FOR STARTUPS*

London was widely expected to be near the top of this Index, given its position as a European economic powerhouse. The city’s substantial financial sector is undoubtedly a major benefit: not only is London’s venture capital industry the most developed in Europe, but the presence of many financial services firms helps promote a growing number of fintech and crowdfunding startups, like Seedrs, Funding Circle, Transferwise, Wonga and DueDil. London is also the accelerator and coworking capital of Europe, as well as boasting a number of world-class universities. Its vibrant startup scene is supported by a strong creative cluster around ‘Silicon Roundabout’. However, in other ways, London is a victim of its own success: attracting talent from the rest of the UK and overseas has pushed up housing and office rental costs. West London now contains some of the most expensive real estate in the world. Competition between firms also means that salaries for talent, particularly with digital skills, are significantly higher than elsewhere.

*PARIS N°6/35 FOR STARTUPS*

Paris is indisputably one of Europe's most economically powerful cities. It ranks sixth in our Index for both startups and scale-ups. This high ranking is due, in part, to a well-developed venture capital industry and several world-class research institutions, together with an increasing number of co-working spaces and accelerators. The ecosystem is also aided by communities such as France Digitale and publicly-funded La French Tech which aim to foster collaboration and raise the profile of French startups. Nesta's CITIE report ranked Paris a top frontrunner, higher even than San Francisco in terms of the policy environment.

The city has produced well-known success stories such as BlaBlaCar and Criteo, showing its strength as a centre of the emerging 'sharing economy'. Nevertheless, market conditions could be more favourable: adoption of many digital technologies is slower in France than in several other European countries. In addition, living in Paris is quite expensive, providing a further obstacle to some entrepreneurs.

*BERLIN N°7/35 FOR STARTUPS*

Berlin is known worldwide as a cultural and economic hub, and it is unsurprising that features in the top-10 of this Index. Its numerous theatres, museums, galleries and music clubs attract tourists from all over the world, while the relatively cheap living and rental costs draw in both artistic and entrepreneurial talent.

Berlin’s economy is not as dependent on an industrial sector as other German cities, but rather builds on its diverse creative sector. Many startups have emerged from this creative scene and their proliferation is impressive: in 2010 there were already 42,700 recorded startups, which translates to 124 companies for every 10,000 inhabitants (Grunden report).

Startup activity is largely clustered around the Torstrasse, a boulevard sometimes referred to as ‘Silicon Ally’. Hubs such as Factory Berlin, a Google-backed co-working space which calls itself ‘Germany's largest startup campus’, and Betahaus contribute to the growth of the Berlin startup ecosystem.

Some may be surprised that Berlin is not ranked even more highly, given the notable startups it has produced. However, the city is let down slightly by its digital infrastructure score and high cost of labour.


----------



## delvie76

stop that said:


> I cant make a positive post without inviting city vs city it seems, oh well, just please dont lie. Paris tech seen is well documented as being a long way behind europes biggest tech hubs, london and berlin. This is very well known and been discussed by economists, politicians media etc as you well know. London also has more start ups than paris and that is also known to anybody that can use Google. No need to turn an innocuous post into some city vs city all the time, it's so tiresome and so I won't indulge you this time .
> Edit. Meant for c3b1. Sorry arno



Again this thread is "Paris,projets & constructions "
not a comparison with London that we do not care royally.
That is enough now

stop that posts and others out of the thread should be systematically removed.


----------



## delvie76

kisssme said:


> ^^ non mai quel conn lui..



In English please :lol:


----------



## R.T.

stop that said:


> I cant make a positive post without inviting city vs city it seems, oh well, just please dont lie. Paris tech seen is well documented as being a long way behind europes biggest tech hubs, london and berlin. This is very well known and been discussed by economists, politicians media etc as you well know. London also has more start ups than paris and that is also known to anybody that can use Google. No need to turn an innocuous post into some city vs city all the time, it's so tiresome and so I won't indulge you this time .
> Edit. Meant for c3b1. Sorry arno


Your first post is, of course, not positive at all, and you perfectly know that.
Can you take your cute sweet city out of this thread please?


----------



## kisssme

delvie76 said:


> In English please :lol:


non mais stop that il c fai viollé par un francais etan peti ou quoi? sa hain contr la france c'est presqu pathologique.. :nuts:


----------



## jeromekern

...


----------



## erbse

^ Stop spilling nonsense please. First, Berlin has a jobless rate of 10,1 percent (source).
It managed to bring its finances in order in recent years. Please remember the immense problems that came with the WW2 destruction and post-war division of the city, that just ended 25 years ago. Berlin is growing together slowly. This is a unique process in the world, unprecedented.

The city's GDP is growing constantly and its attracting some of the best people and profiled hight tech companies and researchers in the world. It'll find its way for sure, it just takes some time. It's catching up with other western metropolises, but it's coming from a lower starting point. And btw, Berlin collects more startup venture capital than both London and Paris, so obviously investors have more confidence in its potential.


----------



## arno-13

jeromekern said:


> Berlin is a big village without any interest !


Jerokome, don't be that rude, Berlin may not be Paris, but the German model of middle sized cities with a lot of power have proven to be better than the centralized system we have here with an enormous head and some weakness for the body. To say that Berlin is not interesting or just a "small village" is rude and prove you haven't been here.

Also i've been to Berlin (great memories btw), and while this is clearly not Paris, this is not small at all, this is a very vibrant and interesting city ! Don't forget that It was on the former RDA which mostly explain why Berlin lag behind other German cities which were in the rich RFA. And despite being under commies rules for decades, the city has come a looong way since reunification. Also the discussion was not about the size and general economics, but about the startup over hyped thing.


----------



## kisssme

je poste ca pour emerder le gligich


----------



## CB31

*€ 1.5 billion to be invested in Paris-Orly airport*









©Aéroports de Paris






http://www.lesechos.fr/pme-regions/actualite-des-marches-publics/021497451729-orly-prend-un-nouveau-depart-1192177.php


----------



## Stravinsky

kisssme said:


> non mais stop that il c fai viollé par un francais etan peti ou quoi? sa hain contr la france c'est presqu pathologique.. :nuts:


:lol:


----------



## kisssme

le chantier autour la future station pont cardinet


----------



## Aster de Gatîne

the project (apartment Félix Eboué / Emerige ) would be really great if once finished, it corresponded perfectly to the rendered, but I feel that in reality it will be much duller.
The specie of yard inside is very good idea much better than a linear facade.


----------



## CB31

#Paris2024 



CODEBARRE75011 said:


> :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.francsjeux.com/2016/02/09/pour-paris-2024-un-logo-vraiment-monumental/25001


----------



## kisssme

^^ la maquette:


----------



## CB31




----------



## kisssme

Bouygues Bâtiment Ile-de-France
etoile evangile.


----------



## CB31




----------



## kisssme

new bergeres district, very close to la defense


----------



## AkarrSarren

wow, very charming project


----------



## benpicko

One of the best things I've seen on here


----------



## ThatOneGuy

What is the current site like?


----------



## benpicko

ThatOneGuy said:


> What is the current site like?


It's this area of Puteaux:


----------



## kisssme

^^ many buildings have been demolished recently


----------



## CB31

*Galeries Lafayette Taps Bjarke Ingels for High-Concept Champs-Élysées Flagship*


















©BIG



> French department store chain Galeries Lafayette has selected Danish architect Bjarke Ingels to design its new flagship shop on the Champs-Élysées.
> 
> Ingels' firm will renovate and transform an existing Art Deco building on the Parisian boulevard into a 9,000 square metre department store scheduled to open in 2018.
> 
> Galeries Lafayette said it wanted to turn the former bank building into "the department store of the 21st century".
> 
> Among the new additions will be an events space with a translucent floor that will occupy an area on one of the upper levels. A gathering space will offer views of the boulevard below, while the former bank vault will be turned into a moving image archive.
> 
> "We are inheriting a big, beautiful building that has been there for a century, so we are mostly moving around within it and playing with elements that have already been established," Ingels told industry news site Business of Fashion.
> 
> "The restoration of a concealed skylight will be treated in a modern way, not as a replication of the iconic Boulevard Haussmann cupola," he added. "We're taking that element and letting it bleed out across the store, so that the lighting behaves in a similar way as when the clouds move over Paris."
> 
> BIG won a competition for the job, beating three other architecture studios including Dutch firm OMA, which recently unveiled its design for German department store KaDeWe.
> 
> It will be the firm's first major retail project.
> 
> "The talent, creativity and fundamentally innovative approach of BIG will allow us to build together the department store of the 21st century, totally designed to meet the aspirations of our clients," said Galeries Lafayette CEO Nicolas Houzé.
> 
> (...)


http://www.dezeen.com/2016/02/10/big-to-design-galeries-lafayette-flagship-on-paris-champs-elysees/


----------



## Axelferis

amazing new eco quartier :applause:


----------



## Noodles7

The video of the Grand Paris Express project mentions three airports, I assume this means they are including Le Bourget. Does Le Bourget even have scheduled passenger flights anymore?


----------



## Cyril

Noodles7 said:


> The video of the Grand Paris Express project mentions three airports, I assume this means they are including Le Bourget. Does Le Bourget even have scheduled passenger flights anymore?





> Paris-Le Bourget Airport, which celebrated its centenary in 2014, is an airport exclusively dedicated to business aviation, located just 7 km from Paris and 20 km from La Défense. It occupies an area of 553 hectares and has three runways, two of which can operate independently.
> Paris-Le Bourget hosts 75 businesses offering airport and aviation services, including the major names in business aviation, and is a top industrial pole in the Ile-de-France (Greater Paris) region as well as the leading business airport in Europe.


Source: http://www.aeroportsdeparis.fr/en/professionals/business-aviation


----------



## gdipasqu

kisssme said:


> flats place felix eboue
> developer is Emerige


Have we a thread for this project ? This is a final design or still WIP ?
In any case, Incredible project.... really creating osmos between hausmanien building and modernisme 

Really looking forward to follow the construction ^^:banana:


----------



## CB31

*Proposal to extend Line 10 beyond the périphérique*










http://www.leparisien.fr/espace-premium/val-de-marne-94/une-association-fait-la-promotion-du-prolongement-de-la-ligne-10-11-02-2016-5533789.php


----------



## eklips

Personally, I find this Bergère district in Puteaux completely tacky. The actual working class 19th and early 20th century architectural heritage of the Paris "faubourgs" is being destroyed to make way for fake and pseudo-historical urbanism. A good way to bring in so more conservative and upper-income voters who are attracted to this disney-ish architecture.


----------



## Mr Cladding

The Grand Paris is an impressive piece of infrastructure. In contrast it makes Crossrail look a bit half-assed.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

eklips said:


> Personally, I find this Bergère district in Puteaux completely tacky. The actual working class 19th and early 20th century architectural heritage of the Paris "faubourgs" is being destroyed to make way for fake and pseudo-historical urbanism. A good way to bring in so more conservative and upper-income voters who are attracted to this disney-ish architecture.


I didn't know what the Bergère eco-quartier was but I googled it and I think you're right. Outer Paris has a very rich heritage of late 19th and especially 20th century vernacular architecture, especially brick but not only, and it is a shame that it is not used for reinterpretation and continuation. Those historical pastiche buildings that are proposed really tacky indeed, in the urban context of Puteaux. I'm not sure either what the architect was thinking of, the monumental buildings look half-parisian, half central-european from the Jura area (especially because of the roofs).


----------



## Pew

I think none of you is right. There is not such things as 'urban context' there.. (especially near la defense..). There are nice blocks here or there with nice old buildings indded, but the place they plan to build this seems is very worth to replace by this project. And if it brings architectural diversity in the neighbourghood, we sure need to dig deep to find how to complain about the project. Even if it is very obvious to state this will seem tacky compared if they built this a century ago with real limestone


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ I live near La Defense and I can safely say you're not right, there's actually a lot of context, a lot more than in places with uniform planning and buildings (be it hausmannian or blocks of flats). The diversity (up to randomness) of architectural types is excellent. 

Not sure what is wrong with the criticising of the project based on how the buildings look in themselves, regardless of anything else - that's the kind of criticism I have. I think they're a bit ugly in the pastiche way. I didn't say that the context should normally force these buildings in a certain stylistic direction, what I said was that it would have been nice if the complex took inspiration rather in the rich architectural context of the Hauts-de-Seine.


----------



## Gwathanaur

I could not agree more. Clever, well thought and documented, tradition-inspired contemporary architecture is good. Fake neo-old perpetuating easy clichés without any regard toward the actual local context, history and particularities of the place is terrible. 

i don't know the place so I'm not a good judge. What I can say is that, when i saw the renders, I thought it was a mash-up of some Disneyland theme park and the Pokemon X/Y vision of Paris (Lumiose city).

However, I'm far from sure that it will actually be terrible, if they do it right, it might not be _that_ bad.


----------



## el palmesano

great projects!!


----------



## CB31

*DCA wins Morland Paris, on the "Réinventer Paris" bid*






















































©David Chipperfield Architects



> Following a three-phase competitive process, David Chipperfield Architects Berlin, together with Paris-based developer Emerige, has won the Call for Projects to redevelop the ‘Boulevard Morland’ site in the 4th arrondissement of Paris. The process is part of the wider city-led urban regeneration initiative - ‘Reinventer Paris’ - calling for innovative projects to redevelop 23 sites across the city.
> 
> The winning scheme for the Boulevard Morland site both extends and opens up the existing structure which was originally built from 1957 to 1964 as a city administration building. The two top floors will integrate an inhabitable artistic installation designed by Studio Other Spaces that will house a bar and restaurant.
> 
> The redeveloped complex will contain a mixed-use programme including housing, a youth hostel, hotel facilities, offices, retail outlets and a food market, establishing a new social and public landmark for the people of Paris.


http://www.davidchipperfield.co.uk/


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Much better than the last proposal.


----------



## CB31

*Jacques Ferrier + Chartier Dalix plan integrated network of gardens for Réinventer Paris*




































©image by SPLANN / © Jacques Ferrier + Chartier Dalix architectes



> Réinventer Paris is an initiative that aims to develop innovative urban projects within the french capital. Named ‘Porte des ternes’, one of the 23 winning schemes has been designed by local practices Jacques Ferrier and Chartier Dalix architectes. The project proposes to transform part of Paris’ boulevard périphérique — the ring road that encircles the city. the design involves the creation of a shared landscape, formed by an integrated network of gardens. An elevated bridge spans the ring road, forming an inhabited structure that contains markets, shops, a school of urban horticulture, and a coworking space.
> 
> The planned structures have been designed to allow for the site’s natural evolution, with connected roofs creating an urban farm dedicated to growing local produce. shared pavilions enable more of the site’s occupants to take advantage of the garden. Together with the landscaped bridge, the planted balconies form a 3D ecosystem conceived as an environmental machine. see here for designboom’s ongoing coverage of Réinventer Paris.
> 
> Program: offices (11,000 sqm), housing for first-time buyers (4,200 sqm), social housing (1,800 sqm), school of horticulture, tea grower boutique, retail shops
> 
> (...)


http://www.designboom.com/architecture/jacques-ferrier-chartier-dalix-architectes-reinventer-paris-porte-des-ternes-02-09-2016/


----------



## gdipasqu

*Oxygen platform*

Hello, just discovered this project in the parisian newspapers... Never heard in this thread.
They are talking about a delivery in 2017 and the work should start this autumn.
This "Oxygen" structure is a continuation of the new Duflot's policy for dynamyser the capital and its business center.
This project will house a garden terrace 1000 square meters, bar or 3 restaurants. The cost of the project amounting to € 5 million.










http://www.directmatin.fr/france/2016-02-14/la-defense-lesplanade-se-mettra-au-vert-dici-2017-722857

If someone have more information to share about this project, it ll be nice ;-):banana:


----------



## CB31

pierolol said:


> Parisian olympic project and first video of the bid, will be presented at Philharmonie de Paris *the 17th of February*.
> 
> After this ceremony a massive campaign will be launched around the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 4Y1A4210 by Ninara, sur Flickr


----------



## cochise75

*Spiritual & Cultural Russian Orthodox Center - Jean-Michel Wilmotte - 7th arrondissement of Paris

*































































Source : http://www.wilmotte.com/fr/projet/g...tuel-et-culturel-orthodoxe-russe-Perspectives

Yesterday : [1-2]


Centre spirituel et culturel orthodoxe russe [Paris VIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Centre spirituel et culturel orthodoxe russe [Paris VIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Centre spirituel et culturel orthodoxe russe [Paris VIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Centre spirituel et culturel orthodoxe russe [Paris VIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## cochise75

[2-2]


Centre spirituel et culturel orthodoxe russe [Paris VIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Centre spirituel et culturel orthodoxe russe [Paris VIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Centre spirituel et culturel orthodoxe russe [Paris VIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Centre spirituel et culturel orthodoxe russe [Paris VIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Centre spirituel et culturel orthodoxe russe [Paris VIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Centre spirituel et culturel orthodoxe russe [Paris VIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Centre spirituel et culturel orthodoxe russe [Paris VIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## clouchicloucha

gdipasqu said:


> This "Oxygen" structure is a continuation of the new *Duflot's policy* for dynamyser the capital and its business center.


??????


----------



## gdipasqu

clouchicloucha said:


> ??????


In continuation of the Cecile Duflot policy, about covering large roads in the capital in order to create (bring back) a green lung. :nuts:
And to develop social accomodations.


----------



## David Louis

ZAC Paris Rive Gauche



vincent1746 said:


> LOT A9A1, Ateliers 234 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOT A9A2, Antonini et Darmon :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOT A9B, Christian de Portzamparc :


----------



## Fro7en

Paris Saclay Works










https://www.facebook.com/ParisSaclay/?fref=ts


----------



## Fro7en

New École normale supérieure de Cachan



















https://www.facebook.com/ParisSaclay/?fref=ts


----------



## Fro7en

École nationale de la statistique et de l'administration économique



















https://www.facebook.com/ParisSaclay/?fref=ts


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Fro7en said:


> Paris Saclay Works


That looks like from last spring.


----------



## 676882

if only there were couple more high buildings(


----------



## cochise75

> The future Paris Law Courts reached its climax at 160 meters high! Discover in time lapse the first stage of this remarkable project.


----------



## kisssme

*China’s Richest Man Goes Shopping in Paris*



> Wanda is reportedly set to invest billions in France.
> 
> The conglomerate run by China’s richest man, Wang Jianlin, is set to invest billions of dollars in a shopping development outside Paris, according to a Bloomberg report today.
> 
> ...


http://fortune.com/2016/02/25/chinas-richest-man-goes-shopping-in-paris/


----------



## ruthen1an

eklips said:


> Personally, I find this Bergère district in Puteaux completely tacky. The actual working class 19th and early 20th century architectural heritage of the Paris "faubourgs" is being destroyed to make way for fake and pseudo-historical urbanism. A good way to bring in so more conservative and upper-income voters who are attracted to this disney-ish architecture.


Yep, another thing, if it would be a pseudo-eco-friendly selfish modernism.


----------



## Minato ku

Commuters in Paris


Brisavoine said:


> Great news for those who love stats! The French statistical office INSEE has now made available all the commuting flows from the 2012 census down to the commune level. We can now find out in which of the 36,000+ French communes and municipal arrondissements of Paris, Lyon, and Marseille the residents of each individual commune/arrondissement work. It's thus possible to construct metropolitan areas based on any commuting threshold and to calculate the percentage of residents who commute from any commune or urban area (by aggregating the communes of the urban area) to any commune, urban, and metro area. :banana:
> 
> The full table would contain more than 1.3 billion cells, since there are more than 1.3 billion possibilities of commutes (from commune X to commune Y), and if we add the foreign communes in Belgium, Luxembourg, Germany, Switzerland, and Monaco, it's even more cells, so the full table would crash any software, but I've finally managed to find a (long and complicated) way to get the data I want for any commune or group of communes. It's time consuming though.
> 
> With this, it's now possible to compare the jobs and commute levels of Paris and London at any desired level, and to make comparisons absolutely like for like (we don't have to use entire French departments anymore, we can design any area perfectly matching the corresponding area in London given that the communes and arrondissements are small enough to end up always matching the corresponding desired area in London).
> 
> For London, ONS published commute data down to the MSOA level, which is more or less equal to the commune/arrondissement level, and I already posted figures for the London metro area last year using the INSEE definition of metro areas (40% commuting threshold).
> 
> To compare Paris and London, I've used three levels of comparison, from the larger to the smaller area: first Greater London compared to the same area around Paris, then Inner London compared to the same area around Paris, then the Congestion Charge area compared to the similar area inside Paris. Since that would make a very long post, I've cut it in three. Today I'll post the results for the Greater London comparison, and then in the next days I'll post the Inner London and the Congestion Charge area comparisons.
> 
> Those who follow my posts regularly are already quite familiar with the comparison of Greater London with the territory of same land area around Paris:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year I also gave the number of jobs located within these two territories at the UK and French censuses, but the novelty now is I'm finally able to give the number of residents from outside the area who come to work inside the area, and the residents from inside the area who go work outside the area.
> 
> Here are the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing that strikes me here is the fact that despite being surrounded by much denser and more populated regions than Paris, Greater London attracts almost the same number of commuters as the 1,572 km² of Paris. This confirms what I had already found last year: the towns and cities in the south-eastern corner of England are largely independent from London, and are not very attracted by London, with the consequence than the London metro area doesn't extend very far, as I had explained last year to the disbelief of some.
> 
> It's interesting because the ancient forumers here probably remember the days from Ken Livingstone when the Greater London Authority published fancy maps showing a London "metropolitan region" (they were careful to call it "region" and not "area) extending all the way to Bournemouth, Swindon, Northampton, and Peterborough with solid lines linking all the urban nodes with each other, now proven by the 2011 census to be largely a construct of the imagination.
> 
> Not that there aren't links between London and those cities, but these links are not any stronger than those between Paris and far-flung cities like Rouen, Lille, Orléans, or even Lyon, cities which of course do not belong to the Paris metro area. In fact, in the coming weeks I'll give the commuting figures for Lyon, Lille, Rouen, etc to Paris, and compare them with those from the cities of England to London. What I can say for now is, from the data I've computed so far, commuting in France is far more long distance than in the UK.
> 
> Talking of which, where do these in-commuters come from?
> 
> This is where the 795,082 in-commuters of Greater London come from:
> - from the 6 Home Counties: 585,041
> - from the South East England (except Bucks, Berks, Surrey, and Kent): 86,049 (more than half of them from the two Sussex and Brighton)
> - from the East of England (except Herts and Essex): 40,887
> - from the South West England: 19,810 (4,950 of them from Wiltshire and Swindon; 3,480 from the Bristol & Bath metro area)
> - from the East Midlands: 17,828
> - from the West Midlands: 14,495 (5,270 of them from the West Midlands County, aka "Greater Birmingham", excluding Coventry)
> - from the North West England: 10,293 (3,856 of them from Greater Manchester excluding Wigan; 1,960 from Merseyside, aka "Greater Liverpool")
> - from Yorkshire and The Humber: 7,088
> - from Wales: 4,570
> - from the North East England: 3,772
> - from Scotland: 3,622
> - from Northern Ireland: 1,627
> 
> And this is where the 786,070 in-commuters of the 1,572 km² of Paris come from:
> - from the rest of the Paris Region (outside of those 1,572 km²): 536,586
> - from Picardy: 71,483 (57,247 of them from Oise)
> - from Centre-Val de Loire: 41,243 (21,702 of them from Eure-et-Loir)
> - from Normandy: 31,826 (17,726 of them from Eure)
> - from Nord-Pas de Calais: 13,364 (4,857 of them from Lille metro area, which is 1 hour from central Paris by TGV)
> - from Rhône-Alpes: 11,432 (5,372 of them from Lyon metro area which is 2 hours from central Paris by TGV)
> - from Pays de la Loire: 10,552 (2,930 of them from Nantes metro area which is 2 hours from central Paris by TGV; 2,390 from Le Mans metro area which is 1 hour from central Paris by TGV)
> - from Burgundy: 10,199
> - from Brittany: 8,656 (2,618 of them from Rennes metro area which is 2 hours from central Paris by TGV)
> - from Champagne-Ardenne: 7,157 (2,247 of them from Reims metro area which is 45 minutes from central Paris by TGV)
> - from Southern France (PACA, Corsica, LR, MP, Aquitaine): 26,494 (3,401 of them from Bordeaux metro area which is 3 hours from central Paris by plane and TGV; 3,357 from Marseille metro area which is 3 hours from central Paris by plane and TGV; 2,621 from Toulouse metro area which is 3 hours from central Paris by plane and 5 and a half hours by TGV)
> - from Eastern France (Lorraine, Alsace, Franche-Comté): 8,614
> - from Massif Central and Poitou-Charentes: 7,937
> - from Overseas France: 541
> 
> Just with these figures, we can see that commuters to Paris commute from much further away than commuters to London. For example, Lyon is located further away from Paris than Manchester from London (Lyon is as far from Paris as Newcastle from London), and its metro area is slightly less populated than Greater Manchester excluding Wigan, yet the Lyon metro area sends more commuters to the 1,572 km² of Paris than Greater Manchester excluding Wigan to Greater London (5,372 vs 3,856).
> 
> Also, 26,494 residents from Southern France commute to Paris every week, as opposed to only 3,622 who commute from Scotland to London. True, Southern France is far more populated than Scotland, but even Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur alone, which is slightly less populated than Scotland, sends more commuters to Paris (8,960 residents of PACA commute to the 1,572 km² of Paris) than Scotland to Greater London.
> 
> Talking of which, what surprised me while computing these data was that Bordeaux is the southern city sending the most commuters to Paris. Commute from Southern France is usually done by plane (these commuters are typically highly-qualified executives or university professors who fly to Paris in the early morning, work there for 3 or 4 days in a row while sleeping at the hotel at night, and fly back to Southern France on the evening of the 3rd or 4th day).
> 
> Somehow I would have imagined that Toulouse was the southern city sending the most commuters to Paris, due to its very active airport (busiest domestic line in France is Paris <--> Toulouse), but apparently it's Bordeaux. Perhaps some Bordeaux commuters also use the TGV to go to Paris, which is not an option for the commuters from Toulouse. With the opening of the Tours-Bordeaux high-speed line, traveling time by TGV between Bordeaux and central Paris will be cut from currently 3 hours to just 2 hours next year. This should put Bordeaux even more in the orbit of Paris.
> 
> Also, the other confirmation we get from these figures is the fact that the attraction of London in its immediate surroundings is less strong than in the case of Paris. The 6 home counties surrounding London are far more populated than the rest of the Paris Region beyond the 1,572 km², yet they send barely 50,000 more commuters to Greater London than the rest of the Paris Region to the 1,572 km² of Paris. The rest of the Paris Region beyond those 1,572 km² (which is a territory covering 10,441 km²) has 43.5% of its residents in employment who commute to the 1,572 km² of Paris, whereas the 6 home counties (13,538 km²) have only 16.7% of their residents in employment who commute to Greater London.
> 
> Finally, just for the sake of curiosity, let's have a look at the reverse commutes. People from London and Paris who commute to areas outside the 1,572 km². This may seem odd, since the whole point of living in expensive places like Paris and London is precisely to get closer to jobs, but many people actually choose to pay the higher rents there (and experience cramped housing conditions) while working outside of these two megacities. I realized that the first time some years ago when I boarded a train to Orléans at Gare d'Austerlitz in central Paris at 7am on a weekday, expecting the train to be rather empty, and was stunned to find the train totally full, with what looked like Parisians commuting to Orléans (of all places!), which is a good one hour from central Paris due to there being no high-speed line there (Orléans is as far from central Paris as Southampton from central London). When I returned to Paris from Orléans's central train station at 6pm, the train was again full of commuters returning to Paris. It was suddenly like stepping into an hitherto unknown world. :sly:
> 
> This is where the 261,516 out-commuters from the 1,572 km² of Paris work:
> - in the communes containing CDG Airport: 48,220
> - in the part of the new town of Saint-Quentin-en-Yvelines not included in the 1,572 km² area: 20,825
> - in the part of the Plateau de Saclay ("French Silicone Valley") not included in the 1,572 km² area: 18,957
> - in the new town of Val de Bussy: 9,780
> - at Dysneyland Paris and in the new town of Val d'Europe: 7,455
> - in the new town of Sénart: 6,128
> - in the rest of the Paris Region: 102,574
> - outside of the Paris Region: 47,577
> 
> As for the 286,937 out-commuters from Greater London, they work a bit all over the place, with the top locations being the districts of Dartford to the east (11,746 residents of Greater London work there), Slough to the west (11,104), Reigate and Banstead to the south (10,732), and Hertsmere to the north (10,309).
> 
> What's odd is only 5,957 residents of Greater London work in the borough of Crawley, which contains Gatwick Airport. This airport attracts far less the Londoners than CDG Airport the Parisians.
> 
> To conclude, a great screenshot from a video recently released by the Société du Grand Paris (in charge of building the 200 km/125 miles of new fast subway lines in Greater Paris), with the skyscrapers of La Défense on the horizon. Everything that is visible on this picture is inside the pink area of Paris from the maps above.


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ What a job.. Very interesting! kay:


----------



## kisssme

st gobain tower 





































http://defense-92.fr/le-chantier-de-la-tour-saint-gobain


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Today I stumbled upon a company named Autre Image, specialized in doing renders. They have some of the best renders I have ever seen. The ones bellow look so real that I have to ask if anyone knows the building, does it exist? The address is Avenue de Saxe. I visited the street on Street View but I couldn't find it. I can't find the project on the architects' page either (Naud & Poux). I'd be interested in any info about it.




























http://www.autreimage.com/projets-12


----------



## kisssme

Students accomodation in puteaux, 85m Jean Nouvel


----------



## gdipasqu

kisssme said:


> Students accomodation in puteaux, 85m Jean Nouvel


encore une belle deception... par contre pas mal la hauteur ^^
On est sur du quoi là ?


----------



## kisssme

gdipasqu said:


> encore une belle deception... par contre pas mal la hauteur ^^
> On est sur du quoi là ?


decu? non mais franchemenent, tu en connais beaucoup des residences etudiantes comme ca? j'aurais revé avoir eu residence comme celle la. 
85 m


----------



## Sesto Elemento

Where did you found that pic of this residence ? Is there others ?


----------



## kisssme

Sesto Elemento said:


> Where did you found that pic of this residence ? Is there others ?


http://www.ae75.fr/nos-references/references/


----------



## C4creeper

kisssme said:


> Students accomodation in puteaux, 85m Jean Nouvel


What building is that on the far right? Don't think I've ever seen in reality nor in renders.


----------



## Josh

Minato ku said:


> Commuters in Paris


Just out of curiosity, what's the percentage of public and private jobs in those total jobs from Paris and London?


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Minato ku said:


> Commuters in Paris


Where does brisavoine make these posts? I'd like to read the follow-ups.


----------



## tateyb

A Look at BIG's 200-Acre EuropaCity



> Designed by Danish architect Bjarke Ingels Group, the project known as EuropaCity was recently supported by Chinese developer Dalian Wanda Group with a $3.3 billion investment. Scheduled to open in 2024, the complex will offer 230,000 square metres of retail space, 150,000 square metres of entertainment venues — this covers everything from a contemporary circus, a theme park, a water park, and an indoor ski slope to a cultural centre for children — 110,000 square metres of hospitality with 2,700 planned hotel rooms, 50,000 square metres of eating venues, food trucks and farmers' markets, a 20,000 square-metre congress and concert hall with up to 5,000 seats, and more than 10 hectares of public spaces including a seven-hectare urban farm.


----------



## Minato ku

Josh said:


> Just out of curiosity, what's the percentage of public and private jobs in those total jobs from Paris and London?


Define "public job". Does that include jobs in education? Even private education? How do we distinguish private from public education? Are jobs in private Catholic high schools in Paris under contract with the French Ministry of Education considered private jobs?

Do public jobs include health related jobs? And what type of health related jobs? What of the many ophthalmologists, dentists, urologists, gynecologists, and other sorts of specialists which are all private businesses in France? What if these same specialists work for the public NHS in the UK? How do we make like for like comparisons?

And what about transport jobs? Underground and Métro drivers. Are they public jobs? Private jobs? And what about engineers and analysts working for RATP and Transport for London?

And what about home aides, people working in nursing homes for old people, etc. Are they private or public jobs. What about if the institution is private, but the state subsidizes the cost for old people. Does that make the jobs public?

And what about artists and the entertainment industry? If the state subsidizes the theaters, opera houses, and cinema studios, does that make those jobs public?

Just asking.


----------



## Josh

Minato ku said:


> Define "public job". Does that include jobs in education? Even private education? How do we distinguish private from public education? Are jobs in private Catholic high schools in Paris under contract with the French Ministry of Education considered private jobs?
> 
> Do public jobs include health related jobs? And what type of health related jobs? What of the many ophthalmologists, dentists, urologists, gynecologists, and other sorts of specialists which are all private businesses in France? What if these same specialists work for the public NHS in the UK? How do we make like for like comparisons?
> 
> And what about transport jobs? Underground and Métro drivers. Are they public jobs? Private jobs? And what about engineers and analysts working for RATP and Transport for London?
> 
> And what about home aides, people working in nursing homes for old people, etc. Are they private or public jobs. What about if the institution is private, but the state subsidizes the cost for old people. Does that make the jobs public?
> 
> And what about artists and the entertainment industry? If the state subsidizes the theaters, opera houses, and cinema studios, does that make those jobs public?
> 
> Just asking.


Public sector = military, police, public transport, infrastructure, public education, health care and government officials.
Private sector = everyhing else.

Is a comparison possible based on that definition?


----------



## Minato ku

Josh said:


> Is a comparison possible based on that definition?


No because the economic classification of activities used in the European censuses does not allow to distinguish public from private education (private education in France is quite large, given that Mitterrand failed to destroy the private education sector in 1984 due to the largest street demonstrations in France since 1968 which opposed a public-only education as initially envisioned by the Socialist luminaries).

The economic classification of activities also does not allow to distinguish public from private health. In France, contrary to the cliché of a statist and Socialist France, the private sector makes up the majority of the health sector. It has been the cornerstone of the French health system since 1945, contrary to the UK where health was turned into a public monopoly administered by the NHS. In France people consult private doctors, and then the French social security reimburses part of the money you have spent to pay the doctor (you pay the doctor first, you get reimbursed only later, and then only 65% is reimbursed, and oftentimes much less, unless you have a private health insurance on top of the social security). Only the public hospitals and their personnel are public jobs, but that's a minority of the French health sector.

Finally the economic classification of activities does not allow to distinguish public from private transport.

Also, I don't know what you mean by "infrastructure".


----------



## jeromekern

*Paris has a new cinéma theater since saturday 26 march 2016 or better a renoved cinema theater furthermore.*
http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75/p...tion-a-fait-peau-neuve-27-03-2016-5664809.php

http://s1.lprs1.fr/images/2016/03/27/5664809_2a73a0c8-f427-11e5-8a4d-9d182ae8b405-1.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/12677198_1000497376696611_932036555_n.jpg










an other unknown statistic which concerns Paris:

*Paris is the city in the world with the most cinema rooms* (more than *400 cinema rooms*)


----------



## kisssme

more images of the vinci HQ (100m)


----------



## jeromekern

NEW "FORUM DES HALLES" MALL OF CENTRAL PARIS
refurbishment ending soon
opening next week april_6_2016

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/12424750_798259833638795_2147177084_n.jpg


----------



## jeromekern

*EAST TIME*. city of BAGNOLET 
new offices building project
108, avenue Gallieni, in front of boulevard peripherique/paris ring-road

offices + shops *45.000 sqm*
*Architect* : www.goes-archi.fr

http://www.webimm.com/annonces/location/bureau/bagnolet-93170/106888943-1.html?ctx=recherche



























opening : second quartal 2019.


----------



## jeromekern

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/26091149376/sizes/h/


----------



## 676882

Why every construction (beginning from approval) goes so slowly? Paris have enough money to build, and have enough demands for new residences and offices. Like some1 slowing it down


----------



## jeromekern

letranger said:


> Why every construction (beginning from approval) goes so slowly? Paris have enough money to build, and have enough demands for new residences and offices. Like some1 slowing it down


hello letranger, i prefer saying : "why a HIGH construction project goes so slowly in the Gran Paris ?".......
because Paris has construction sites enough but always low, 
low rises projects are easy approved.
high rises projects are difficult to build in paris, a lot of associations against high rises, high rises are not appréciated by a significant number of parisian citizens.....
its the reason why much more low buildings are built in the urban area.

look at this project i posted yesterday








that's a parisian "skyscraper", flat, horizontal but big enough with 45.000 sqm....very much MORE low rises are in progress in the paris area.
THE PARISIAN CITIZEN DONT LIKE SKYSCRAPERS.

its only a flat an horizontal skyscraper with 45.000 sqm.....


----------



## jeromekern

construction site of the future COUNTY COURT of PARIS
"TGI batignolles"
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/12912468_1587522884898418_1262299846_n.jpg


----------



## arno-13

This is only the case for projects having an impact on the visual side of Paris, sucha as towers. Others have a normal time of counstruction, especially classic housing and offices.


----------



## jeromekern

Last finishes for PARIS Philharmonie
https://www.flickr.com/photos/paspog/25178120000/sizes/h/


----------



## jeromekern

*ECO CAMPUS ORANGE HEADQUARTERS*
city of Chatillon/south of Paris
75.000 sqm
http://www.interconstruction.fr/
http://www.artlimited.net/
http://www.metal-design-concept.com/































































*inaugurated winter 2016.*


----------



## Bren

Citylights, Boulogne-Billancourt





































http://www.lemoniteur.fr/portfolio/tours-de-bureaux-citylights-a-boulogne-billancourt-hauts-de-seine-rehabilitees-par-dominique-perraul-31941413


----------



## Baskk

There are more news about EuropaCity or the new towers in La Défense?


----------



## Demos-cratos

Baskk said:


> There are more news about EuropaCity or the new towers in La Défense?


No these towers are in Boulogne Billancourt, is not the area of La Défense 

La Défense near Twins towers Societe generale, this new building +75m condominium :




































And Hekla tower new photo :


----------



## cardiff

For such an orderly city La Defense seems the opposite. there seems to be no main routes or side streets, just random buildings (other than to the central Arch building). I think any future developments should address this.


----------



## Rayman87

^^
True, towers work better in a grid. Here it seems so random and the urban fabric lacks cohesion.


----------



## delvie76

All traffic cohesion is underground , my friends

as you can not imagine .

The greatest part of La Défense is on slab.


----------



## Pew

Let's start from scratch then


----------



## kisssme

another image de of the arena92 tower project (221m)


----------



## Neric007

^^

So it's gonna be between that and "Jardins de l'Arche" project ?


----------



## kisssme

it is now official: the bourse du commerce will host billionaire Francois Pinault's 1,2 billions euros art collection.

http://www.dw.com/en/new-paris-museum-to-house-one-of-worlds-top-art-collections/a-19218052 



> *New Paris museum to house one of world's top art collections*
> 
> One of the largest private art collections in the world is going to be housed at a new Paris location. French billionaire Francois Pinault had spent decades trying to find the right venue for his collection.
> 
> ...


----------



## edubejar

I personally like all the wacky buildings popping up near the Périphérique or Maréchaux boulevards that are replacing a lot of the old, rusty industrial buildings/facilities that were there or a lot of the plain, often neglected, working-class apartment buildings that were around such industrial areas. I hear some people say how it's ugly, too modern, poor design, etc., but for me it's better to see that than what used to be there.


----------



## lolplayer

I like the unions, it's actually kinda cute and playfull.


----------



## C4creeper

Those who take the RER B in the direction of Mitry Claye or aéroport Charles de Gaulle would notice that when the train exits the tunnel from Gare de Nord,there is a large active construction site near the rails with certain structures already popping up. Does anyone possibly know what this project is?


----------



## alexandru.mircea

So, it has been confirmed: François Pinault will be taking the Bourse du commerce building on a 50 years lease and arrange it as a place to show his contemporary art collection and host his foundation. The architect will be Tadao Ando and the works should end in late 2018. The city hall's total contribution to the project is 21M euro. 


Jardin Nelson Mandela / Neslon Mandela garden by Sébastien (m43photos), on Flickr









https://flic.kr/p/pWUXSk

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bourse_de_commerce_(Paris)


----------



## LaMingue

C4creeper said:


> Those who take the RER B in the direction of Mitry Claye or aéroport Charles de Gaulle would notice that when the train exits the tunnel from Gare de Nord,there is a large active construction site near the rails with certain structures already popping up. Does anyone possibly know what this project is?


It's a logistic hub being built near Porte de la Chapelle:
https://www.sogaris.fr/hotel-logistique.php


----------



## C4creeper

LaMingue said:


> It's a logistic hub being built near Porte de la Chapelle:
> https://www.sogaris.fr/hotel-logistique.php


Alright, thanks.


----------



## Matthieu

alexandru.mircea said:


> So, it has been confirmed: François Pinault will be taking the Bourse du commerce building on a 50 years lease and arrange it as a place to show his contemporary art collection and host his foundation. The architect will be Tadao Ando and the works should end in late 2018. The city hall's total contribution to the project is 21M euro.


Let's hope migrants and associations don't squat it and block it for months to make their message pass through.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ tbh, one art museum more (or less) doesn't make much of a difference for Paris. I was hoping for something new, something more unconvetional if possible.


----------



## Fro7en




----------



## kisssme

beautiful pictures of the TGI tower being built from vincent1746 landing at CDG airport.



vincent1746 said:


> Le tribunal depuis les airs ce dimanche matin :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## clouchicloucha

This is Paris! kay:








:eek2:
:banana:


----------



## scrapeyjo

Thanks for some of these photos guys, wow!


----------



## Neric007

Awesome video !


----------



## Bren

2025 World Expo





































http://www.huffingtonpost.fr/2016/05/04/village-global-france-exposition-universelle-2025_n_9839426.html


----------



## Neric007

Alright, if that really could be built then it's awesome.


----------



## kisssme

the arena 92 will open september 30th 2017!

http://www.rugbyrama.fr/rugby/top-14/2015-2016/top-14-l-arena-92-racing-92-inauguree-le-30-septembre-2017_sto5557310/story.shtml



> TOP 14 - Comme nous vous l'avions révélé vendredi dernier, l'Arena 92 sera inaugurée le 30 septembre 2017, comme l'a annoncé ce lundi le club francilien. Les travaux ont pris plusieurs mois de retard pour cette enceinte qui sera la plus grande salle de spectacles d’Europe. En configuration "match", l'Arena 92 pourra accueillir 31.000 personnes.


----------



## 676882

kisssme said:


> the arena 92 will open september 30th 2017!
> http://www.rugbyrama.fr/rugby/top-14/2015-2016/top-14-l-arena-92-racing-92-inauguree-le-30-septembre-2017_sto5557310/story.shtml


Hope to see nice n good concerts there)
Not sure it become as iconic as POPB though.


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^Who know?


----------



## C4creeper

Is there any news on when would the contest that determines Montparnasse's new design begin ?


----------



## cochise75

> *Inside the construction of Paris’ Halle Freyssinet: The landmark campus for 1,000 startups*
> 
> Even as France is experiencing a groundswell of entrepreneurship and new startups, not everyone is convinced that “La French Tech” signals a new era for a culture and economy that have been slow to change.
> 
> So to make a statement, a French telecom executive is spending $220 million to build an audacious startup campus designed to accelerate and showcase the country’s startup scene.
> 
> The executive is France’s mercurial Xavier Niel, billionaire founder of the telecom company Iliad, which operates Free, an upstart wireless, Internet, and cable provider. His latest pet project is renovating a former train station called Halle Freyssinet to create an ultra modern center designed to house 1,000 startups.
> 
> [...]


http://venturebeat.com/2016/05/31/i...ssinet-the-landmark-campus-for-1000-startups/


----------



## Axelferis

dougdoug said:


> the new métro from Alstom for the line 14 in Paris (number 35, 120 meters) for 2019


Is it a joke?


----------



## jouall

ARENA 92 stadium
Paris La Défense

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13266953_1730359167212369_1140675650_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13266776_1746726418927688_1161820788_n.jpg


----------



## jouall

Residential building Paris 20th
Beginning of construction
Pelleport street 69/Orfila street 109

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13260798_246300509074114_549662140_n.jpg










http://www.first-avenue.fr/2.aspx?page=2&sr=0


----------



## jouall

new Hospital of Gonesse City
North Suburbs of Paris

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13298271_1278974608786928_1411458851_n.jpg


----------



## jouall

http://www.digitime.fr/visio/BAT2/samples/bat2Sample.jpg
clichy-batignolles construction site
PARIS 17th








live http://pba.digitime.fr/


----------



## jouall

BEDIER construction site
Paris 13th Porte_Door Italy
http://www.zupimages.net/up/16/19/t4xp.jpg


----------



## stop that

Lot of dull low rise projects here, anyone got any updates of sometime bit more interesting


----------



## benpicko

stop that said:


> Lot of dull low rise projects here, anyone got any updates of sometime bit more interesting


I'm sure there are some dull high rises as well if that's what you're looking for


----------



## delvie76

stop that said:


> Lot of dull low rise projects here, anyone got any updates of sometime bit more interesting



Tien r'voila laut' trou duc .


----------



## Neric007

A couple dull comments for sure. 

Althu, I've got to admit there hasn't been lots of activity going on lately.


----------



## kisssme

cochise75 has new pictures of the arena 92 !



cochise75 said:


> [3/5]
> 
> 
> Arena 92 [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Arena 92 [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Arena 92 [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Arena 92 [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Arena 92 [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Arena 92 [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Arena 92 [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Arena 92 [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Arena 92 [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Arena 92 [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Arena 92 [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## kisssme

Also from cochise75:

demolition of the current building



cochise75 said:


> Voili voilou, ce matin :
> 
> 
> Iris - Tour M2 [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Iris - Tour M2 [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Iris - Tour M2 [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## jouall

*CITE MUSICALE/CITY OF MUSIC*
Island Seguin/City of Boulogne-Billancourt
PARIS south west Suburbs









https://scontent-mad1-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13355642_905327669589274_1845288372_n.jpg









https://scontent-mad1-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13261072_594142500760201_1598853176_n.jpg


----------



## jouall

*PARIS ASIA AEROLIANS*

Covering 200.000 sqm just outside Paris,
Paris Asia business center is a new trading hub focused on import/export activities to and from Asia.

http://www.parisasia.fr/en/
https://scontent-mad1-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13266680_1029186083835235_1242036613_n.jpg


----------



## kisssme

images of the erosia towers


----------



## jouall

https://scontent-mad1-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13277765_647205695429540_168287965_n.jpg








La Defense with CRANES and SHEEP

https://scontent-mad1-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13266841_524856477722957_1686047910_n.jpg
LA DEFENSE DISTRICT. GRANDE ARCHE refurbishment


----------



## Phobos

So it seems Erosia Towers will be very close to La Defense.


----------



## C4creeper

I assume the new panels being installed on the Grande Arche aren't the best quality since some of them are aready missing.


----------



## C4creeper

What are some of your opinions on Mayor Anne Hidalgo's decision to replace the historic newspaper kiosks?


----------



## jouall

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13285518_601047520076323_1059815951_n.jpg









"La Samaritaine" construction site

future 5stars hotel_residentials_offices_shopping center AREA : 70.000 sqm


----------



## jouall

CITE MUSICALE/CITY OF MUSIC
Island Seguin/City of Boulogne-Billancourt
PARIS south west Suburbs

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13381422_599280686915106_774648571_n.jpg








and seine river flood


----------



## jouall

Paris 2th
National Librairy Richelieu

Salle LABROUSTE/Labrouste Room
somptuous iron architecture
End of refurbishment

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13298036_248000058906024_1029091079_n.jpg


----------



## anastylose

*Issy on the Seine*

The Ile Seguin viewed from the Ile Saint-Germain during the flooding of the Seine :









On the other side of Ile Saint-Germain, the Zac of Issy :









The ADN tower:









The Koalas towers and the ADN tower :


----------



## alexandru.mircea

BTW regarding Issy, it is interesting that Issy-les-Moulineaux and Boulogne-Billancourt will be merging, I think it's formally official now. The new name will be Issy-Boulogne. Together they should be really powerful.


----------



## jouall

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13402323_1720750218192597_944188888_n.jpg








judicial city / cité judiciaire
renzo piano tower
PARIS 17th
in progress

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13329192_987333004715832_2106955482_n.jpg








clichy-batignolles area / construction site
residentials, retail in construction
paris 17th 
near on renzo piano judicial city


----------



## jouall

_THE RITZ PARIS IS BACK_

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/05/travel/ritz-paris-renovations.html
__________

_Legendary Hotel Ritz Paris to Reopen After Extensive Renovation_

http://www.curbed.com/2016/6/2/11838220/ritz-paris-hotel-reopening-renovation


----------



## 676882

what's with the Colonne? Didn't see it without scaffolds yet(


----------



## jouall

letranger said:


> what's with the Colonne? Didn't see it without scaffolds yet(


hello yes letranger, i am à little angry









that's the old swimming pool...the columns are now different, 
they changed the magnificent mosaics on the floor and the ceiling is different too
A sacrilege !!! I thought this swimming pool was a "historic monument" impossible to modify.....
the old swimming pool was more classy for me !

but the new is not bad.....but the old had a so Oriental or Greek atmosphere !


----------



## 676882

jouall said:


> hello yes letranger, i am à little angry


I mean Colonne Vendôme))

And about swimming pool... Well, maybe that's just picture, and in real life it still has this dimmed light. But I like the old one. Ornaments on the top of the pillars seemed so classy


----------



## Neric007

Letranger: Scaffolding has been removed and it looks pretty neat  The whole Place Vendôme is looking great except for the Minister of Justice which doesn't have the money to refubish its facades...


----------



## cardiff

Having stayed at the Ritz before the renovation the pool felt tacked on and a pastiche, as i think it was built quite some time after the original opened (i think they said it was Al Fayed who had it built in the 80's?). Also you wernt allowed to take pictures in there, but i took plenty of the rest of the hotel!


----------



## Indy G

*New outdoor pool Paris Construction*



























































































:runaway:


----------



## stop that

OMG


----------



## jouall

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13398382_1169346843085977_1890442811_n.jpg








renzo piano tower
paris 17th


----------



## C4creeper

Seen a crane rising over the Elysée La Defense. Hope it implies the beginning of it's renovation.


----------



## jouall

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13355652_1537170383257926_2062581426_n.jpg









PARIS LA DEFENSE
arena92 stadium, grande arche,......


----------



## jouall

PARIS RIVE GAUCHE 
freyssinet startups city
office buildings in progress
http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_project_sProjectName=tolbiac_chevaleret


----------



## jouall

_RITZ PARIS IS BACK_

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...x750/13329155_273857139670460_649253974_n.jpg


----------



## cochise75

*Motel One - 255 rooms - Opening 2017 - 12th arrondissement of Paris

*Last monday :


Motel One - Porte Dorée [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Motel One - Porte Dorée [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Motel One - Porte Dorée [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Motel One - Porte Dorée [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Motel One - Porte Dorée [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Motel One - Porte Dorée [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13402213_1785120225053060_2020785752_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13402574_515829405278778_590437766_n.jpg









Paris future court house / renzo piano tower


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

...


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

PARIS 16th
Gare d'Auteuil /former rail station / residentials in progress
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13422993_1558026621166699_1059874398_n.jpg








not bad cladding


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

LA SAMARITAINE construction site
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13408902_1605641319748314_1446543990_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13398580_1032912876799920_869427236_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

PARIS LA DEFENSE
Grande Arche refurbishment
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13380949_1197010763652000_187402742_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13381095_1787336928219451_969135450_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13525533_147452315659168_1404995414_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

CHAPELLE INTERNATIONAL PARIS 18TH
construction site in progress
logistics, residentials, sport center, ....

http://vps100785.ovh.net/timelapse/index.php?dossier=CHAPELLE


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13413218_1736748566579818_1977292737_n.jpg









OH MY GOD what a picture :nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## 676882

kisssme said:


> The international architecture competition for the new montparnasse tower is now opened. The candidates have to send their application before July 13th.


Just destroy it to the ground!!!


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

..


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

PARIS 17TH
clichy batignolles construction site

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13398475_1037001819725759_1427019500_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13397556_261692280861202_1148878031_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13402250_581960808631542_2039208309_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13398380_1760199437525301_2024333974_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

_RITZ PARIS_

https://static01.nyt.com/images/201...e-KGNX/05PARIS-RITZ-slide-KGNX-superJumbo.jpg









https://static01.nyt.com/images/201...e-FB1C/05PARIS-RITZ-slide-FB1C-superJumbo.jpg









_opening june 2016_


----------



## stop that

He returns


----------



## towerpower123

letranger said:


> Just destroy it to the ground!!!


Reclad the damn thing! Like it or hate it, it is a landmark.


----------



## 676882

towerpower123 said:


> Reclad the damn thing! Like it or hate it, it is a landmark.


It is a monstrosity!))


----------



## delvie76

letranger said:


> It is a monstrosity!))


It's true, it would have its place in London among other monstrosities.


----------



## cochise75

*OFF Paris Seine ****, the first floating hotel in Paris (near the gare d'Austerlitz, 13th arrondissement of Paris).*



> Moored at the foot of the Austerlitz station, OFF is the first floating hotel and bar in Paris. A choice destination for an unusual experience, OFF offers 54 rooms, 4 suites, a bar with a panoramic view over the Seine, an interior path, a plunge pool and a marina. Located between the Left and Right banks, the viewpoints offered by the OFF are simply unique: the play of light and the reflections of water change throughout the day.


http://offparisseine.com/en/index.html


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

construction sites 
PARIS AUSTERLITZ / PARIS RIVE GAUCHE / 13TH
+ HALLE FREYSSINET START UP COMPLEX









http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_project_sProjectName=tolbiac_chevaleret


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

construction site : 
reuilly street 75
paris 12th

https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php...Name=75_reuilly#no-zoom,noScroll,prevent-zoom


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

PARIS 16th
Gare d'Auteuil /former rail station / residentials in progress

https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php...PjvName=auteuil#no-zoom,noScroll,prevent-zoom


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

PARIS 15th
construction site 
former laboratory LCPC : residentials, shops, public equipments in progress









https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php...=operation_lcpc#no-zoom,noScroll,prevent-zoom


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

PARIS SOUTH
CITY OF ISSY LES MOULINEAUX
not so far from paris ring-road south section

construction site : "HAUTE DEFINITION"













































http://lesmaconsparisiens.fr/realisation/issy-les-moulineaux-haute-definition
__________
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=332767&page=477
more constructions sites on the PREVIOUS PAGE


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

PARIS FUTURE COURT HOUSE
construction site paris 17th clichy batignolles

http://www.tramway.paris.fr/un-oeil-sur-le-chantier-du-17e
WEBCAM LIVE 
picture taken june 23/ 2016 at 14:02PM


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

PARIS SOUTH SUBURBS
CITY OF MASSY
construction site Atlantis District

http://www.quartier-atlantis.fr/viv...hantier-de-la-place-du-grand-ouest-en-images/


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

PARIS NORTH WEST SUBURBS
CITY OF ASNIERES

HIGH PARK construction site : residentials....

https://highpark92.wordpress.com/


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

CONSTRUCTION SITE : JOURDAN PORTE D'ORLEANS
PARIS 14th
technical center for public transports BUSSES RATP, residentials, public equipments, offices,....

http://portedorleans.free.fr/
http://78.194.105.14/portedorleans.php


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

PARIS NORTH EAST SUBURBS
CITY OF PANTIN

Construction site : zac du PORT residentials + 









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13473348_1762976763927123_995808831_n.jpg









Construction site : zac Grands Moulins /Big Mills









[email protected]
AG2RLAMONDIALE acquiert "Les Magasins Généraux" auprès de Klépierre,http://buff.ly/28NCQb8 
_‏@canalpantin 
nouveaux quartiers au bord de l'eau: le port aux abords des magasins généraux & autour des #Grands Moulins
_‏@charrier_emprin Notre nouvelle ligne de vie


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13402237_482873261837161_1639033208_n.jpg
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13391302_915557198550263_880082720_n.jpg


















CLICHY BATIGNOLLES CONSTRUCTION SITE
next court house paris
PARIS 17th


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

LE BON MARCHE PARIS
big Department Store
full renoved

http://www.maryosbazaar.com/
http://crystalblog.com/fr/wp-conten...5/09/J.Crew_LeBonMarche-FEMME-vue-general.jpg
http://p3.storage.canalblog.com/36/02/49053/108799778_o.jpg
https://image.jimcdn.com/app/cms/im...a0861bb8c9bd15d0/version/1446148659/image.jpg
https://alexfalconerjirs.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/dsc01171.jpg





































*All the glass ceilings were hidden and covered by plaster......believe it or not*




































a fabulous Store for me the nicest in Paris


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

clichy batignolles construction site 
paris 17th

http://www.clichy-batignolles.fr/








picture of the day june 23 / 2016


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

PARIS EAST VAL D'EUROPE
VILLAGES NATURE construction site
a kind of Center Parcs ...

http://www.villagesnature.com/suividuchantier/








AQUALAGON ....in progress


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

PARIS SOUTH WEST 
CITY OF BOULOGNE BILLANCOURT

MUSICAL CITY in progress on Island SEGUIN

http://rivesdeseine.forumactif.com/t448p250-cite-musicale-de-l-ile-seguin


































































































*giant public digital screen*
__________
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=332767&page=477
more constructions sites on the PREVIOUS PAGE


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

PARIS RIVE GAUCHE construction site
paris 13th

offices buildings in progress
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13422904_493451634185456_769819034_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13398916_1102321313167862_1459600412_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

clichy batignolles construction site PARIS 17th
future court house by renzo piano

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...35/13414381_1206654179366837_1515534053_n.jpg










https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13423464_1637727663219444_1546404326_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13414301_1025754547541283_486054866_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13398686_1075624552481120_459637460_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

paris 20th
241-243 avenue Gambetta
social housing +kindergarten
architect : Caroline Bapst

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...e35/13408934_1393062804044164_804782897_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...35/13437290_1342824065745216_1533309119_n.jpg








__________
__________
paris 19th
school Crimée street

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/l/t51.2885-15/e35/13422799_1049582285079624_212359063_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...e35/13422794_1026751994039036_676582060_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

ROSA PARKS rail STATION district
paris 19th

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13395083_1223473567672192_1150323507_n.jpg









behind the rail station on your right : RESIDHOME rosa parks 
http://p.calameoassets.com/150903153714-ab42a509bb7a9c607bc01dc3db771434/p1.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

INNER PARIS 
NORTH EAST 18th_19th
a lot of new quarters ....1 year old this picture

https://paris-nord-est.imaginons.paris/sites/default/files/a075e44801.jpg








right side of the canal/water is in Paris


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

..


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

..


----------



## alexandru.mircea

tuktoyaktuk said:


> https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13423464_1637727663219444_1546404326_n.jpg


God I hate those buildings. It's rare that a piece of architecture gets such a reaction from me.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

alexandru.mircea said:


> God I hate those buildings. It's rare that a piece of architecture gets such a reaction from me.


hello alexandru...dont' worry...be happy ! 

i know that low rises are a parisian specificity much more than in other big cities.

In NYC Chicago Toronto Chinese cities Melbourne etc they are building high rises and in paris urban area you have hundreds of low buildings constructions sites.

*if i had time enough i could post now a list of 50 constructions sites of low offices buildings..in progress in the Gran Paris*

every year 0,8 or 1 million sqm offices are built in the Gran Paris more than in London urban area (0,6 or 0,7 millon).

Gran Paris has the second offices buildings stock in the world 56 millions sqm (London 38 millions, Manhattan 40 ), just behind Tokyo....why so much ?

because every french headquarters are in the Paris urban area.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

wouaw a fabulous picture !!!!
*city of boulogne billancourt and paris*
very nice aerial view :nuts:

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13534211_253104325064843_287469707_n.jpg









with Citylights, Musical City, le Trapeze district .......
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13422879_567739476731112_822630383_n.jpg








__________
MORE PROJECTS ON THE PREVIOUS PAGE
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=332767&page=479


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

la samaritaine construction site
PARIS 1th

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13437155_825818920882288_874093739_n.jpg








__________
__________

Philharmonie de Paris unusual view from behind...the roof is now completed
Paris 19th

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13391345_1201093073243244_763781125_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

construction site Paris 14th alesia
*new theater movie GAUMONT ALESIA*
architect manuelle gautrand

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13437315_499804126875964_1417636288_n.jpg
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e15/13388709_1744970002450866_1343918024_n.jpg


----------



## Minato ku

The correspondent of Le Monde in the City of London with whom Brisavoine is in regular contact is calling in an op-ed in this evening's edition of Le Monde for the EU to resist the demands of the City of London.

Here's a picture of the paper version of the article (the online version is under a paywall). It will be on sale tomorrow in newspaper stands. The correspondent of Le Monde argues that the EU would be "absolutely mad" to cave in to the City lobby and allow banks and financial institutions from the City to keep 'passporting' rights to operate in the European Union.

The decision to allow them to keep their passporting rights or not will of course have huge consequences for both London and Paris (and Frankfurt), so the op-ed is an effort to educate the French elites (for whom Le Monde is "the bible"), who are usually not very familiar with financial issues and technicalities.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*future court house Paris*
renzo piano 
paris 17th

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13556764_255268604849492_380533324_n.jpg
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13557121_1577010029266316_878190555_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*VISALTO* 
PARIS 19th/la Villette

4 stars HIPARK residence, students residence, offices headquarters of Rectorat de Paris
open since spring 2016 / *35.000 sqm*


*4 stars HIPARK la villette / architect manuelle Gautrand*
http://www.world-architects.com/architecture-news/submitted-works/Hipark_Hotel_6320































































wouaw great view :nuts:
__________
__________

*students residence :*
Moussafir Architects Associated)
http://france.cushwakeproperty.com/superficie/bureaux-a-louer-paris-19-visalto/









__________
__________
Visalto offices building *headquarters Rectorat de Paris*
architects Jean Mas (Ateliers 234)


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Boulevard de Charonne* New Building
Paris 11th

Health house, kindergarden, 130 apparts, parking, 1 shop

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13414279_1737416406535501_1876955245_n.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13355625_254006454979219_1002662746_n.jpg


----------



## Minato ku

Paris strikes back.



> François Hollande rules out City’s euro clearing role
> 
> Financial Times
> June 29, 2016
> 
> The City of London should no longer be able to clear euro-denominated trades, the French president said on Tuesday, adding to post-Brexit fears.
> 
> François Hollande said at the end of a summit in Brussels where EU leaders started trying to pick through the wreckage of David Cameron’s referendum defeat that it would be unacceptable for the crucial stage in the trading of derivatives and equities to take place in the UK.
> 
> “The City, which thanks to the EU, was able to handle clearing operations for the eurozone, will not be able to do them,” he said. “It can serve as an example for those who seek the end of Europe . . . It can serve as a lesson.”
> 
> The removal of the City’s right to clear in euros is a cherished goal of the European Central Bank in Frankfurt but one that was previously thwarted by the UK in the EU courts.
> 
> The ECB had argued it was unfair for it to be expected to provide emergency support to clearing houses that operated outside its jurisdiction. The UK had argued that a “location policy” would discriminate against Britain and challenge its role in the single market. George Osborne, UK chancellor, described the UK’s court victory in 2015 as a “major win for Britain”.
> 
> Mr Cameron made the prevention of any further such encroachments by the ECB one of the priorities of his, ultimately futile, renegotiation of the terms of Britain’s EU membership.
> 
> [...]
> 
> http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/e8e0c44a-3d89-11e6-9f2c-36b487ebd80a.html#axzz4CpICBVTu


The Financial Times has released a very interesting podcast about whether Paris or Frankfurt were better placed to catch business moving out of London. Apparently 30,000 financial workers would be leaving London for the continent. A good part of those would go to Paris according to the FT journalist who discussed with people in the City of London.



> European rivals eye London’s banking business
> 
> Financial Times
> June 29, 2016
> 
> How far will Frankfurt and Paris go to claim the business of the City of London once the UK has left the European Union? Which other cities are in the running and how many jobs does London stand to lose? Gideon Rachman puts these questions to Michael Stothard, the FT’s Paris correspondent and James Shotter, Frankfurt correspondent.
> 
> http://podcast.ft.com/2016/06/29/european-rivals-eye-londons-banking-business/


According to Reuters tonight, Hollande is ready to make Paris a more attractive financial sector to attract business leaving London.



> Hollande promises to make the Paris financial center "more attractive"
> 
> Reuters
> June 29, 2016
> 
> We must adapt rules, including tax rules, to make the Paris financial center "more attractive", said François Hollande in a wide-ranging interview with Les Echos business newspaper released on Wednesday, one week after the victory of Leave in the Brexit referendum.
> 
> [...]
> 
> The French Socialist leader, who once called the financial sector his main enemy during his 2012 election campaign, also hinted that it could benefit from tax relief to lure banking business from London.
> 
> "We need to adapt our regulations including for taxes to make Paris a more attractive financial center," Hollande said, adding that with Brexit, British financial institutions should lose their EU passport to sell their services on the continent.
> 
> [...]
> 
> http://fr.reuters.com/article/frEuroRpt/idFRL8N19L60U?sp=true


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*NEW DISTRICT BROUSSAIS* / NOUVEAU QUARTIER BROUSSAIS
PARIS 14th

_Broussais was the name of a former hospital destroyed for a new project *now inaugurated the june 25 last week*
http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-7501...-du-quartier-broussais-26-06-2016-5915779.php

_*overall planning:*
http://www.castro-denissof.com/projet/paris-14e-ilot-des-mariniers/
http://www.broussais.paris.fr/

VIDEO FROM THE PROJECT :













__________

*The new BROUSSAIS district has :*
_a cultural center
_350 housings/apparts : 1/3 social, 1/3 for students, 1/3 private
_ croix rouge/red cross headquarters
_ kindergarten
_shop
_social center
_retirement home.
__________
http://www.pablokatz-architecture.com/









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cl0piUCWIAEonpN.jpg









https://www.amc-archi.com/mediatheque/5/7/3/000021375/l-ehpad-broussais-75014-paris-2014.jpg









http://delibere.fr/wp-content/uploads/08_BRO_cFrédéric-Gémonet_EHPAD_BROUSSAIS_071-1.jpg









http://img.over-blog-kiwi.com/0/74/92/50/20160410/ob_58138e_mpaa-broussais.JPG









ParisCompte certifié ‏@Paris 








RIVP ‏@_RIVP_ 29 juin Retour sur l'inau








Nicolas Mansier ‏@nmansier 25 juin








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ClzpzcsWMAAZ2-V.jpg










http://www.pablokatz-architecture.com/


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

construction sites *COEUR MARAIS + FHIVE *
64-66 ARCHIVES street
Paris 3th
end of works q1 2017
*22.000 sqm*
future headquarters MEDIA LAGARDERE

http://vivrelemarais.typepad.fr/blog/2016/03/regroupement-europe-1.html
https://immobilier.jll.fr/location-bureaux/bureaux-a-louer-paris-75003-24605


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*FUTURE CULTURAL CENTER OF MAROCCO*

Bd Saint-Michel. Paris 75005
Architects Linna Choi – Tarik Oualalou 
1.360 SQM

http://www.amush.org/centre-culturel-maroc-a-paris-oualalou-choi/


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*LESS.* HOUSING PARIS 10TH
4-14 passage DELESSERT / 10-12 PIERRE DUPONT street

http://www.pavillon-arsenal.com/fr/paris-dactualites/10364-immeuble-less.html





















































__________
__________


----------



## kisssme

an article in french regarding the alto tower

http://www.boursier.com/actualites/news/paris-la-defense-le-projet-de-la-tour-alto-se-concretise-690826.html?fil44

It basically says that Epadesda has now officially sold the tower to Abu Dhabi Investment Authority (ADIA), and that construction works are begining this summer.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

..


----------



## Greg95100

New Courthouse :


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

hello nice ! i have a question : 
do you know how much levels have to be built ? 1 or 2 or 3 ? thanks for the answer !


----------



## tateyb

Paris Project Brings Urban Renewal Along the Seine



> Adjacent to the Pont d'Issy bridge on the south bank of the Seine, the latest urban development scheme in Paris is taking shape. The move to beautify the entrance to the city has been guided by the vision of Loci Anima and Arte Charpentier Architects, who have proposed replacing the aging office buildings along the river with towers of contemporary building typologies.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

__________
__________

*Project VILLAGE SAINT MICHEL*
PARIS 15th
http://gpmetropole.fr/blog/3-projet...iste-des-28-finalistes-des-mipim-awards-2014/
architects : François Leclerq / Laurent Niget / Le Penhuel
*33.000 sqm*
-health-social center 
-300 housings
-retirement house
-green park

http://m.fayat.com/var/plain_site/s...R/Paris-XV-Sotraisol-Village-Saint-Michel.jpg


















__________
__________

PARIS RIVE GAUCHE
13TH
construction site *project A9A1*
architects : ateliers 234
Offices building

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...e35/13557073_549590931832659_1300344586_n.jpg
http://www.eneor.com/sites/default/files/sans_titre_2.jpg


----------



## AbidM

What an absolutely beautiful city, full of modern marvels, it does have its exceptions however for example I dislike the polished turd built by Renzo Piano, I'd rather have something that seamlessly follows the style of the blue roofs (a jagged rocky looking building/extension) rather than something that goes against it.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

...


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*new headquarters of ILE DE FRANCE AREA.*
location : the *city of SAINT OUEN*....official choice.
north of Paris
*architect : Jacques FERRIER is the winner* for this compétition

http://www.batiactu.com/edito/nouveau-siege-region-ile-france-est-imagine-par-jacques-45559.php
http://www.leparisien.fr/saint-deni...-installe-a-saint-ouen-01-07-2016-5929411.php


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*NEW HOTEL OKKO* / FRENCH BRAND
in rail station Gare de l'Est 
architectes : SLA
170 rooms
and a public green park of 3000 sqm on the roof of this hotel
works began few days ago.

http://www.okkohotels.com/sites
http://france3-regions.blog.francet...tent/blogs.dir/407/files/2016/06/balcon-3.png
http://www.lesechos.fr/industrie-se...oiles-de-la-gare-de-lest-a-debute-2010767.php
http://france3-regions.blog.francet...ontent/blogs.dir/407/files/2016/06/balcon.jpg
http://vivregaresnord-est.fr/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/balcon-vert2.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*DISTRICT LE MILLENAIRE *
by ICADE
location : paris 19th_city of Aubervilliers
50.000 sqm shopping mall, 110.000 sqm offices
this AREA is now completed

http://www.icade.fr/var/ezwebin_sit...-vue-1/138259-1-fre-FR/Millenaire-4-vue-1.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*OPERATION LOSSERAND*
200-216 street Raymond Losserand
Paris 14th / porte de vanves
offices building refurbishment
*works has began*
Client: Pitch Promotion
Size sqm: *24 000*
architects : BRUTHER

http://bruther.biz/overview/offices-rehabilitation-and-expansion-of-a-high-rise-building-6/
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13102373_212472352473091_182510903_n.jpg












































the skeleton of the building.....


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*movie theater GAUMONT ALESIA*
architect manuelle gautrand
paris 14th
*in progress LED cladding*

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13557234_875819015863060_1155483299_n.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13534469_160140404398766_1439019375_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*PARIS GENERATOR HOSTEL*
11 Place du Colonel Fabien 
75010 Paris

*920 BEDS largest hostel in Paris*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/destinations/europe/france/paris/hotels/generator-paris-hostel/

"This hostel offers low-key, clean, central accommodation. But there's more to it than that: the interiors are edgy-industrialism-meets-bucolic-hideaway. The train-themed underground bar has a dance floor. Chesterfield sofas and Moroccan furnishings deliver the public areas a stylish as well as playful feel."

http://images.adsttc.com/media/imag...e_jpg/GenParis_DesignAgency_20.jpg?1434334499








http://www.lesitedelevenementiel.co...5/Le-Rooftop-Generator-Paris-10.zip.part_.jpg








http://images.adsttc.com/media/imag...RTADA_GenParis_DesignAgency_02.jpg?1434334515








http://images.adsttc.com/media/imag...e_jpg/GenParis_DesignAgency_03.jpg?1434334303








http://www.trbimg.com/img-54f11155/turbine/la-trb-peek-inside-generator-paris-20150227








http://i.imgur.com/31cZS10.jpg








http://www.trbimg.com/img-54f11159/turbine/la-trb-generator-paris-3








http://www.trbimg.com/img-54f10e50/turbine/la-trb-paris-generator-hostel-20150227








http://img.archilovers.com/projects/2833acda-6714-4f56-8cf4-adef260cf411.jpg








http://www.hotel-r.net/im/hotel/fr/generator-paris-13.jpg








http://assets.dwell.com/sites/defau...-hostel-by-design-agency-17.jpg?itok=5tYgLiO2








https://i.ytimg.com/vi/DhTbcua6jOQ/maxresdefault.jpg








https://songoftravelblog.files.wordpress.com/2015/11/dscn1108.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*project QUAI OUEST* offices building
city of Boulogne Billancourt _south west of Paris

in progress / *16.000 sqm*








https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13573627_262674610776671_1589969244_n.jpg









https://www.bnppre.fr/p-1/size-big/location-bureaux-15790-m2-non-divisibles-8409.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*RETIREMENT HOME*
city of SCEAUX / Paris South
philippe Dubus architecte
7840 sqm

http://www.archdaily.com/543296/maison-de-retraite-philippe-dubus-architecte/


----------



## Minato ku

An opinion piece in the Financial Times today about the probable consequences of Brexit for Paris (and London).


> We’ll always have Paris
> 
> By Simon Kuper
> Financial Times
> July 1, 2016
> 
> *‘Since that sleepless night of June 23, I feel less British and less likely ever to move back’ *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Brexit, the practical implications sank in first. I live in Paris, and the FT pays me in pounds, so when sterling collapsed I took a pay cut. (Leave voter: “Poor you. Now you know what it feels like for ordinary people.”) I will also have to start the long, boring process of requesting a French passport.
> 
> But, like my fellow cosmopolitans with university degrees, I suspect I will cope. If the British economy tanks, the main victims will probably be people at the bottom rather than my over-privileged tribe. Instead, the main impact of Brexit on my lot is that it reshapes European geography. We cosmopolitans like living in cosmopolitan cities and, until June 24, London was prime among those. Now Paris might usurp it.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Since that sleepless night of June 23, I feel less British and less likely ever to move back. (Leave voter: “Good riddance.”)
> 
> The only cosmopolitan British city, London, will now probably lose some of its cosmopolitan functions. My tribe, joined every day by new young cosmopolitans, will therefore need to find alternative cosmopolitan hubs as back-ups.
> 
> Any exodus from London is going to send some flows towards the biggest cosmopolitan metropolis left in the European Union: Paris. Despite France’s famous distaste for finance, HSBC is already planning to move 1,000 banking jobs here from London.
> 
> Beyond finance, there is London’s cosmopolitan creative economy: think of an architecture firm, internet start-up, or NGO in which half the employees are non-Brits with EU passports. If you already run an organisation like that, you will probably stay in London, because moving is a hassle. But if you want to set up something similar tomorrow, and don’t want to wait years until the post-Brexit rules are revealed, you might look across the Channel. Otherwise you risk having to ask an anti-immigrant government for a work permit whenever you want to hire someone. (If businesses didn’t like “Brussels red tape”, wait till they discover post-Brexit red tape.)
> 
> In 2012, when the new French government was taking an anti-business line, British prime minister David Cameron (now an Orwellian un-person) promised to “roll out the red carpet” for French businesses. London’s then mayor, a multilingual cosmopolitan named Boris Johnson, implored: “Venez à Londres, mes amis (Come to London, my friends!)”
> 
> . . .
> 
> Now it’s France’s turn. Valérie Pécresse, president of the greater Paris region, says: “It’s absolutely vital that we roll out the red carpet for [companies leaving the UK].” Johnson used to boast that London had a bigger French population than Bordeaux. One day a Paris mayor might make a similar claim about the number of Brits in her city.
> 
> [...]
> 
> http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/a583b5d0-3d85-11e6-9f2c-36b487ebd80a.html#axzz4CpICBVTu


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

inauguration *THEATRE ALLEGRIA / ARTS HOUSE*
city of PLESSIS ROBINSON / PARIS SOUTH

*Spectacular Neo-Classic Architecture : a real italian palazzo*

http://maisondesarts.plessis-robinson.com/theatre-de-lallegria






























































open since beginning june 2016


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*new downtown of EPINAY SUR SEINE CITY*
paris north suburbs

http://p1.storage.canalblog.com/15/21/1127997/100911682_o.jpg

















http://daufresne-legarrec-architectes.com/media/projets/epinay-sur-seine-93-logements/images/im2.jpg








http://www.compagniedupaysage.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/ref_epinay_03-1800x1013.jpg








http://compagniedupaysage.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/ref_epinay_05.jpg


























http://www.compagniedupaysage.com/projects/centre-ville-epinay-sur-seine-2/








http://www.lsa-conso.fr/mediatheque/3/1/3/000042313.jpg

















http://www.seulsoleil.fr/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/P02-03-Ilo-mail-1.jpg
https://mediatheque-auchan.keepeek....n/61720-L_Ilo_-_Epinay_sur_Seine_-_27_Nov.jpg








__________
http://www.semplaine.fr/files/uploads/UploadActu/visuel/visuel-436.jpg








before








http://objectif-aero.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/07841-22.jpg
after


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*sport and leisure center*
city of Saint Cloud south of Paris

KOZ Architectes
https://karmatrendz.wordpress.com/2...ure-center-in-saint-cloud-by-koz-architectes/


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*NEW POLICE STATION*
city of PLAISIR / south west of Paris

http://faceagroup.com/media/references/batiment.jpg
architects : Ricardo Porro & Renaud de La Noue








__________
__________
*New Swimming Pool*
city of Sartrouville / paris suburbs
http://www.sartrouville.fr/loisirs-culture/le-sport/la-piscine-centre-aquatique/


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*LES ARENES DE PICASSO*
CITY OF NOISY LE GRAND /Paris east

REFURBISHMENT ENDED

architect : Manuel Núñez Yanowsky
Construction 1985

http://www.spebi.fr/IMG/jpg/ravalement-arenes-picasso-3.jpg








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/63/Arenes_Picasso_Noisy-Le-Grand_1.JPG








https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arènes_de_Picasso#/media/File:Arenes_Picasso_Noisy-Le-Grand.JPG








http://agencerva.com/images/uploads/projets/10.jpg








http://www.ingetec.fr/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/Noisy-le-Grand1.jpg









A POST MODERNIST UTOPIAN MASTERPIECE.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Most expensive Mansion In the World: 275 millions d’euros*
*BUILT FROM YEAR 2008 TO YEAR 2011*

_Château Louis XIV_

city of Louveciennes / Paris West

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3e/Château_Louis_XIV_—_Façade_Nord..jpg









http://www.capital.fr/var/cap/stora...s-xiv/15824855-1-fre-FR/chateau-louis-xiv.jpg









http://static.messynessychic.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/chateau1.jpg









http://assets.nydailynews.com/polop...e.jpg_gen/derivatives/article_1200/france.jpg









http://www.reynoldspolymer.com/images/galleries/003/153800.JPG









http://www.reynoldspolymer.com/images/galleries/003/153604.jpg









http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/04/14/article-2604412-1D1DA79D00000578-823_634x840.jpg









http://thebiggestnews.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/14-_Chateau_Louis_XIV.jpg










http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/03528/Chateau-Louis-XIV-_3528758b.jpg



















http://homesoftherich.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Screen-shot-2012-12-15-at-11.35.14-AM.png









https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/7d/0d/cd/7d0dcd2a7ca36b336c109bdc87e1f63a.jpg









http://luxurytoyworld.com/uploads/2198155280-6146706796.png









*BUILT FROM YEAR 2008 TO YEAR 2011*


----------



## dougdoug

tuktoyaktuk said:


> *LES ARENES DE PICASSO*
> CITY OF NOISY LE GRAND /Paris east
> 
> REFURBISHMENT ENDED
> 
> architect : Manuel Núñez Yanowsky
> Construction 1985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ingetec.fr/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/Noisy-le-Grand1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A POST MODERNIST UTOPIAN MASTERPIECE.


Thanks for your work tuktoyaktuk, I really like this building, very interesting


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*VEOLIA ENVIRONNEMENT headquarters*
City of Aubervilliers / north of Paris
works not far from the end....
*45.000 sqm* / Dietmar Feichtinger Architects

http://www.semplaine.fr/realisation/zac-canal-porte-d-aubervilliers-aubervilliers/








__________
__________

*DOCKS OF SAINT-OUEN city*
paris north west

project with residentials, shops, public green park, offices, etc

http://moisarchitectureidf.org/sites/default/files/images/sdc_docks_aout_2015_0330_hd.jpg









http://cdn-lejdd.ladmedia.fr/var/le...s/saint-ouen/12544401-1-fre-FR/Saint-Ouen.jpg









http://moisarchitectureidf.org/sites/default/files/images/sdc_docks_sept_2015_1068_hd.jpg









http://moisarchitectureidf.org/sites/default/files/images/sdc_docks_sept_2015_0811_hd.jpg









http://moisarchitectureidf.org/sites/default/files/images/sdc_docks_sept_2015_1024_hd.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Clzq0EOWAAEnGs3.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CleuqAaWQAErP50.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CleujrQXEAAY4lp.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*50 + 5 OFFICES BUILDINGS PROJECTS ON PAGE 479*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=332767&page=479

__________
__________

*PROJECT BALTARD*
City of Nogent sur Marne / Paris East
situated on RER A rail station

Architects : Jean Paul VIGUIER.
http://www.viguier.com/fr/projet/37/secteur-pavillon-baltard
*19.000 sqm*
3 offices buildings + 2 residential buildings + 600 parking places + shops/public equipments


















































































*Works has began with destruction of ancient cars parking:*
http://s1.lprs1.fr/images/2016/05/12/5790069_ab233b6a-1863-11e6-9ecd-9b90c69656d8-1_1000x625.jpg









http://www.leparisien.fr/images/2016/05/12/42a7caa0-184b-11e6-9ecd-9b90c69656d8_1.jpg








old parking now destroyed


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

...


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

...


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

_FONDATION VUITTON BY DANIEL BUREN_

http://www.distylight.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/vu-du-dessus-vuiton-buren.png









http://etapes.com/system/51612/original/1463129016.jpg









http://archpaper.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/FLV-Daniel-Buren-7838.jpg









https://www.amc-archi.com/mediatheque/0/2/7/000024720/l-observatoire-de-lumiere-daniel-buren.jpg









https://www.amc-archi.com/mediatheque/2/3/7/000024732/l-observatoire-de-lumiere-daniel-buren.jpg









https://www.amc-archi.com/mediatheq...vatoire-de-lumiere-daniel-buren-fondation.jpg









http://www.hervekabla.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/IMG_1877.jpg









https://static.dezeen.com/uploads/2...ank-gehry-paris-france-glass_dezeen_soc_1.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*an unknown architectural masterpiece *

*FIRST WORLD WAR MUSEUM*
city of MEAUX / Paris East Suburbs

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Musée_de_la_Grande_Guerre_du_pays_de_Meaux
__________
english website:
http://www.museedelagrandeguerre.eu/en

7.000 sqm / 50000 Objects and documents
architect : Christophe LAB
__________
http://www.museedelagrandeguerre.eu/sites/default/files/images/2012/_PAZ9885.jpg









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/5f/Musée_de_la_Grande_Guerre_de_Meaux_21.jpg









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/ef/Musée_de_la_Grande_Guerre_de_Meaux_14.jpg









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/ad/Musée_de_la_Grande_Guerre_de_Meaux_17.jpg









http://www.museedelagrandeguerre.eu.../2013/page7_8_visite_tenir_et_combattre_2.jpg









http://www.visitparisregion.com/fic.../original/musee-grande-guerre-meaux-salle.jpg









http://www.metalocus.es/en









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-NpMOcBSSp.../[email protected]_2013__MG_8627.jpg









http://malignep.transilien.com/wp-c...usée-de-la-grande-guerre-du-pays-de-Meaux.jpg









http://www.museedelagrandeguerre.eu/sites/default/files/images/2012/Salle06D.jpg









http://img.over-blog-kiwi.com/0/62/44/75/20140827/ob_786c27_dsc-0325.JPG









http://www.museedelagrandeguerre.eu/sites/default/files/images/2015/Anniversaire.jpg









http://www.museedelagrandeguerre.eu/sites/default/files/images/2011/_PAZ0055.jpg









http://img.over-blog-kiwi.com/0/77/65/37/20140528/ob_7ac1ce_20140226-113215.jpg








it's not the museum des confluences in LYON

http://www.betcapet.ivexis.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/museeGG18.jpg








it's not the museum des confluences in LYON
__________
*an unknown architectural masterpiece *


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

_*PLACE VENDOME AND CORNFIELDS*_

*PARIS *


https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13557331_1733382500207115_1381153312_n.jpg








https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13531836_538214453046547_939697606_n.jpg








https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13561818_633672300141796_769897712_n.jpg








https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13534251_1182191725154070_2034996014_n.jpg








https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13534217_296699567345248_966991702_n.jpg








https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13534333_1722057544677608_2047270847_n.jpg








https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13556994_1031322846917635_439460577_n.jpg








https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13549358_1730131733941617_1465605529_n.jpg








https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13525287_929756667170161_923547505_n.jpg








https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13557264_1623591417968261_1266583156_n.jpg








https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13561880_1112040825530029_46062061_n.jpg








https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13551821_1056724301080700_838801977_n.jpg








https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13534156_1641580612571701_1239651741_n.jpg








__________
__________
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=332767&page=479


----------



## stop that

Another week since Brexit and still nothing changed in London or Paris, I don't understand, brisavoine said this and that:blahblah: but everyone's all ready moved on, with everything still the same, just like last time when Britain opted out of the euro and london boomed instead of shrinking and paris gained none of what they said they would and frankfurt collapsed losing half it's business to london, who would have thought exactly the same thing would happen this time. I'll come back in a month and see how things are doing, ive got minato's post saved for future quotation and shared amusement


----------



## Tiaren

Why are they turning Place Vendome into a corn field? Is it an art project or some environmental thing?

@stop that and get lost.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Tiaren said:


> Why are they turning Place Vendome into a corn field? Is it an art project or some environmental thing?
> 
> @stop that and get lost.


it's an art project from Chanel Brand !


----------



## caserass

stop that said:


> Another week since Brexit and still nothing changed in London or Paris


For the moment, afaik, there is no Brexit... 

Wait the UK's gvt send the letter to the EU to make conclusions... And even with that, it would take years...


Let's go back to the topic now.


----------



## C4creeper

tuktoyaktuk said:


> _FONDATION VUITTON BY DANIEL BUREN_
> 
> http://www.distylight.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/vu-du-dessus-vuiton-buren.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://etapes.com/system/51612/original/1463129016.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archpaper.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/FLV-Daniel-Buren-7838.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amc-archi.com/mediatheque/0/2/7/000024720/l-observatoire-de-lumiere-daniel-buren.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amc-archi.com/mediatheque/2/3/7/000024732/l-observatoire-de-lumiere-daniel-buren.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amc-archi.com/mediatheq...vatoire-de-lumiere-daniel-buren-fondation.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hervekabla.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/IMG_1877.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://static.dezeen.com/uploads/2...ank-gehry-paris-france-glass_dezeen_soc_1.jpg


When will the color panels be removed? I hope they're not permanent, but if so, then they've ruined the entire building.


----------



## David Louis

Don't worry, it's an art project too, like the Place Vendome with a corn field.


----------



## benpicko

David Louis said:


> Don't worry, it's an art project too, like the Place Vendome with a corn field.


Has art got to a point where ugly coloured panels and corn fields in major public spaces are respected art projects?


----------



## Pew

Sure there are many piece of art in modern art museum you will find ugly too, as we all, if you ever put your feet in an art museum. It's interesting, that's all that matter


----------



## cochise75

*New Courthouse (160m / 525ft) - Renzo Piano - 17th arrondissement of Paris*









Souce : Compte Twitter d'Anne Hidalgo


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*City of CRETEIL* / south east suburbs of Paris
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Créteil
http://www.creteil-habitat.com/zones-damenagement-concerte/
http://www.creteil-habitat.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/arienne-pointe-du-lac.jpg

new residential districts

*1.POINTE DU LAC*




































*2.Sarrazins Sud* 


























__________
__________

*"Cathedral of CRETEIL"*
by architecture studio

http://www.archdaily.com/773807/cathedral-of-creteil-expansion-architecture-studio


----------



## kisssme

the american architect met the mayor of Issy where , according to the article, he's going to build *"3 towers"*.. 

the article is in french

http://www.batiactu.com/edito/daniel-libeskind-renovera-un-quartier-issy-moulineaux-45546.php


----------



## Cyril

"towers"...well "turrets" would be a more appropriate word. The article mentions 20,000m² in 3 "towers". It is very likely those will be 15-20 floor buildings at best.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*FRANCOISE SAGAN MEDIA LIBRARY*
8 STREET Léon Schwartzenberg 75010 Paris

https://mediathequeducarresaintlaza...hoto-mc3a9diathc3a8que-franc3a7oise-sagan.jpg








are we in Paris or in Roma ?

https://www.amc-archi.com/mediatheque/1/0/8/000018801/nomine-a-l-equerre-d-argent-2015-categorie.jpg









https://danishout.files.wordpress.com/2015/07/l1002605.jpg









https://danishout.files.wordpress.com/2015/07/l1002592.jpg








__________
__________

*HOTEL RENAISSANCE REPUBLIQUE* 5 STARS
40 street René Boulanger 75010 Paris

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/12912699_227939770908667_1047764847_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/12912632_241827819503980_886414018_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/12976350_1711489332425730_1045073315_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/12976414_1073573612706540_7841211_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/12965207_1590093071305791_182782113_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/12383196_583078838526702_1889024209_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/12912571_334237906699981_1917767597_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/12959969_546745292152889_49646288_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/12519424_1029129940511512_396137015_n.jpg



































instagram pictures renaissance republique
_______
i like very much the seventies (70's) flair of this Building the fassade and indoor !


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

SCIENCES MUSEUM / CITE DES SCIENCES / PARIS LA VILLETTE 19TH
*VILL'UP *
commercial leisure complex
*opening fall 2016* / *30.000 sqm* *WITH I-FLY *

*second I-FLY in France after city of LYON.*
http://www.lejournaldesentreprises.com/images/2016/06/09/295953_iflylyon.JPG
http://www.indoorskydivingsource.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/ifly-lyon-exterior.jpg

















__________
http://www.apsysgroup.com/villup/
http://www.iflyfrance.com/votre-visite/paris.aspx
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/avril-vient-de-terminer-la-soufflerie-sportive-ifly-au-duquenne
https://farm1.staticflickr.com/759/22343903814_b5b82ec7b5_b.jpg
http://s1.lprs1.fr/images/2016/02/12/5537309_11-1-1957489285_1000x625.jpg


----------



## kisssme

*The paris region officially supports Europacity *

article in french 

http://www.leparisien.fr/espace-premium/val-d-oise-95/europacity-la-region-soutient-le-projet-mais-veut-des-garanties-04-07-2016-5937685.php


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*project GATE ONE* offices building
city of CLICHY LA GARENNE / Paris north west
21-23 Place Nations United in front of clichy batignolles ! 
architect WILMOTTE / *8.000 sqm*

*works will begin july or august 2016.*

http://www.immoweek.fr/files/upload/actualites/02Immeubles/WilmotteClichy.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

NEW office building : *PRINT*
6 street Firmin Gillot 75015 Paris.
*9.800 SQM*

architects : http://www.krengel-sacquin.com/

*the building before refurbishment :*
http://www.meilleursagents.com/prix-immobilier/paris-75000/rue-firmin-gillot-2725/8/#estimates









*the building now : *


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*French Building Federation*
Building Refurbishment project

situated 8/10 street Débarcadère_ 247/255 boulevard Pereire
PARIS 17th

http://www.dauchezpayet.fr/un-nouveau-visage-pour-la-ffb-grand-paris/

*before*









*after*


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

clichy batignolles construction site
paris 17th

http://www.clichy-batignolles.fr/


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

PARIS RIVE GAUCHE
PARIS 13TH

http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_project_sProjectName=tolbiac_chevaleret


----------



## Axelferis

Which is the airport in the render near europacity project?
Not roissy? it looks smaller


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Axelferis said:


> Which is the airport in the render near europacity project?
> Not roissy? it looks smaller


Le Bourget Airport ?


----------



## Neric007

@tuktoyaktuk

Thank you so much for posting all this. I had never heard of that awesome museum in Meaux nor about the cathedral of Creteil. Paris never stops to suprises me and it's definitely not the city-museum some want to depict it as such.

And that's why I love exploring this city and randomly stumble upon stuff like that cornfield place Vendôme or Buren's work on the LV foundation.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*LOUVRE MUSEUM / MUSEE DU LOUVRE*

*NEW RECEPTION AREAS OPEN TODAY 5 july 2016*

*French President François Hollande 
In the Louvre for the inauguration of the new welcome areas*

Gilles Klein ‏@GillesKLEIN









VIDEO IN FRENCH
http://www.elysee.fr/videos/new-vid...t-theme=&input-type2=1&search_index=0#content

*The “Pyramid” Project
Improving visitor reception (2014 - 2016)*
http://presse.louvre.fr/the-pyramid-project/

Total investment amounts to *53.5 million euros*, financed without subsidies.
Access control at the Pyramid entrance has been doubled......etc

Chessa Milena ‏@MilenaChessa


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Neric007 said:


> @tuktoyaktuk
> 
> Thank you so much for posting all this. I had never heard of that awesome museum in Meaux nor about the cathedral of Creteil. Paris never stops to suprises me and it's definitely not the city-museum some want to depict it as such.
> 
> And that's why I love exploring this city and randomly stumble upon stuff like that cornfield place Vendôme or Buren's work on the LV foundation.


thanks neric007, 
yes an urban area with 12 millions citizens cannot be a museum.....
Everybody knows that Paris is not a sleeping beauty.....but people who says that just want to get noticed...."to make speak about them"


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*83 housings + training center*
2-16 Cugnot street
Paris 18th
architects : elisabeth naud_luc poux
inaugurated spring 2016

http://fpa.fr/2016/icf-habitat-la-s...inaugures-a-paris-dans-le-18e-arrondissement/
http://www.cicad.fr/mobile/projet.php?id_projet=12


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*RETIREMENT HOME + HOUSINGS*
Castagnary_Bessin streets
75015 PARIS
9.600 sqm / architects : Braun architectes

http://www.braunarchitectes.com/castagnary/
http://www.http://static1.squarespa...bced67dd8b8a260/1452094902193/.com/castagnary


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

court house paris 17th
renzo piano tower

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13549392_1128982640491483_1736609802_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13534419_301519300190490_1321118931_n.jpg









ended ?


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

GRANDE ARCHE 
PARIS LA DEFENSE

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13534570_657398361077595_1225397983_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13534378_1748221392114351_24350390_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13597722_266495677049768_1124526929_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13597816_1906362559590844_415587526_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13561987_288990074784989_1257750503_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*ARENA 92 + SKYLIGHT + CAMPUS IESEG*
PARIS LA DEFENSE

http://www.arena92.fr/le-chantier/chantier-en-direct

















_________
_________

*LE CROISSANT PARIS LA DEFENSE*
http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=croissant


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*construction site ZAC PAUL BOURGET*
paris 13th

*LES CYCLES LUNAIRES*
*urban art on this building before collapsing in august 2016.*
painted in black colour + origami 
ARTIST : Mademoiselle MAURICE









http://www.unoeilquitraine.fr/?p=5401

http://www.unoeilquitraine.fr/wp-content/gallery/2016-06-madmau/2016-06-Mademoiselle-Maurice-04.jpg









http://www.unoeilquitraine.fr/wp-content/gallery/2016-06-madmau/2016-06-Mademoiselle-Maurice-02.jpg









http://www.unoeilquitraine.fr/wp-co...dmau-wip1/2016-06-Mademoiselle-Maurice-15.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ClOBTU6WMAAuoGK.jpg









http://i.f1g.fr/media/ext/1900x1900.../img/2016/07/madmoiselle-maurice-photo-2.jpeg









https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-_stqekxW...QGtG3pIO9msdkG2pTB8KjggCLcB/s1600/ART+006.JPG


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Paris prepares incentives to attract finance jobs from London*










http://uk.reuters.com/article/us-britain-eu-france-idUKKCN0ZM0Y4

"The French government will outline incentives on Wednesday to make Paris a more attractive financial center, officials said, as the French capital seeks to win finance jobs from London for a post-Brexit era."


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

...


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

...


----------



## Neric007

This whole "Réinventer Paris" turned out being such a disapointment and I don't thing there's anything that deserves to be deemed "Re-inventing". A few nice projects, I'll give you that but nothing mind-blowing.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

..


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*REINVENT PARIS /REINVENTER PARIS*
constructions sites of 4 selected projects_Reinvent Paris *will begin*

Validating of 4 new selected projects and transfer of the corresponding sites

*1."Morland mixité capitale" (4e arr.)*
MORLAND MIXITE CAPITALE is the biggest project of REINVENT PARIS with 44.000 sqm

Elus PS Paris ‏@ElusPSParis









*2."Collectif Coulanges : mode, création et design" (4e arr.)*
Anne Hidalgo ‏@Anne_Hidalgo









*3."Italik" avenue d’Italie (13e)*
Anne Hidalgo ‏@Anne_Hidalgo









*4. "Relais Italie"*
Anne Hidalgo ‏@Anne_Hidalgo


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*MARC MIMRAM french architect is THE WINNER for building a bridge* to Cross over the railroad ways
between LA PLAINE and PLEYEL district.

Paris North / city of Saint-Denis

future bridge : length 273 meters, width 62 meters

http://www.lejsd.com/content/un-pro-du-pont-pour-relier-la-plaine-et-pleyel



















Plaine Commune ‏@PlaineCommune 









MARC MIMRAM ‏@AgenceMimram 









Hugo Christy ‏@HugoChristy


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

hello neric REINVENT PARIS is a marketing project and realized to know to show that Paris is not a sleeping beauty ....i think the first one on this page: 

*Morland Mixite Capitale* is a very good project.....with a youth hostel of 404 beds, a luxury Sofitel hotel, a nursery, a cultural center on the top, gardens, a food market and much more....on 44.000 sqm.

Reinvent Paris was not created to build anything......But useful and credible realizations


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*project 52 CHAMPS ELYSEES*
architects : PCA STREAM
25.000 sqm / refurbishment
offices, rooftop, gallery, retail Galeries LAFAYETTE
delivery : year 2018
http://www.pca-architecture.com/2016/02/52-champs-elysees/


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*New HOLIDAY INN EXPRESS* in construction
in AIRPORT CDG ROISSY
305 rooms

http://hospitality-on.com/fileadmin/user_upload/hotel_holiday_Inn_CDG___Eric_Morvan_architecture.JPG








__________
__________
*paris-charles-de-gaulle-has-the-best-fine-dining-airport-restaurant*

http://pursuitist.com/paris-charles-de-gaulle-has-the-best-fine-dining-airport-restaurant/


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*New mixt residence with 88 housings shops and offices*
Paris Rive Gauche 13th 
between Halle Freyssinet and Bibliothèque nationale de France (BNF)
architects Lambert.Lenack 
beginning works by VINCI : spring 2017 / ending works year 2019

http://lambertlenack.com/logements/Avenue-de-France


















http://www.batiactu.com/edito/vinci-immobilier-realisera-operation-mixte-a-paris-45579.php


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Plan to conquer Paris ring road for bikes and pedestrians*

http://www.thelocal.fr/20160706/plan-to-conquer-paris-ring-road-for-bikes-and-pedestrians
__________
__________

*Paris: Hotel Adèle & Jules opens in the 9th arrondissement*

http://www.tourmag.com/Paris-Hotel-Adele-Jules-opens-in-the-9th-arrondissement_a81635.html
60 rooms / 2 Cité Rougemont, 75009 Paris


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*NEW ECO DISTRICT in Louvres-Puiseux-en-France*
north of Paris near on CDG airport

http://www.ecoquartier-louvres-puiseux.fr/
*3340 housings and every equipments : schools, shops, parcs, sport cultural centers........*
works year 2015 to 2030

http://www.gazettevaldoise.fr/2015/06/30/le-silo-de-louvres-sauve-par-roland-castro/








mister CASTRO the architect on right side

http://www.zipimmobilier.com/reposi...e5a/Capture-d-ecran-2015-07-31-a-12.01.40.jpg









http://groupe-6.com/media/img/system/photos/4db970c024eeaGroupe-6_Louvres_01.jpg









http://www.ecoquartier-louvres-puis...tures/img_inauguration_immeuble_temoin-05.jpg


















http://groupe-6.com/media/img/system/photos/4db970c024eeaGroupe-6_Louvres_01.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

refurbishment project *former military barracks in PARIS 16th*
35 st-didier street

*200 housings/shops/nursery coming soon*

https://api-site.paris.fr/images/81282?w=Large









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CiAV9JwWEAEzDvc.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CiAV9KVWkAEdf50.jpg









https://api-site.paris.fr/images/81263









http://media-js.nexity.fr/3_0098_98...xHeight=684&default_img=appartement_vente.jpg


----------



## eklips

tuktoyaktuk said:


> *Paris prepares incentives to attract finance jobs from London*
> 
> 
> http://uk.reuters.com/article/us-britain-eu-france-idUKKCN0ZM0Y4
> 
> "The French government will outline incentives on Wednesday to make Paris a more attractive financial center, officials said, as the French capital seeks to win finance jobs from London for a post-Brexit era."


Little impact on the real economy, further gentrification and de-regulation of an economical sector that is inherently parasitic and which has been responsible for repeated economic crises for 30 years. Sure hope this wont happen


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

...


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*a CHANEL factory is planned in Paris 19th* 
porte d'Aubervilliers/place skanderberg 
23.000 sqm / delivery year 2020

http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-7501...-porte-d-aubervilliers-24-06-2016-5911237.php

http://s1.lprs1.fr/images/2016/06/24/5911237_a7003998-3a2d-11e6-899a-22a34b5ff3b1-1_1000x625.jpg








place choosen for the future CHANEL factory
__________
__________
__________

*the BHV MARAIS parisian department store will invest 100 millions euros *
PARIS 4th

*project :* an art foundation, an italien food supermarket EATALY of 3.000 sqm, a lot of new shops in different streets Verrerie street, Platre street......, Inner courtyards open to the public.......

http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-7500...lvr.it&utm_medium=twitter#xtor=RSS-1481423633









__________
*project ART FOUNDATION Galeries Lafayette/BHV Marais 
OMA to Refurbish Paris Industrial Building for Galeries Lafayette*
architects OMA KOOLHAAS...first project in Paris
2.500 sqm

http://resize-parismatch.ladmedia.f...mages/maquette2/5652835-1-fre-FR/Maquette.jpg
http://www.archdaily.com/529825/oma-to-refurbish-paris-industrial-building-for-galeries-lafayette


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Future Campus of SCIENCES PO PARIS*. ( politic sciences school)

http://www.batiactu.com/edito/sciences-po-demain-se-batira-sur-ancien-hotel-artillerie-45386.php
http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/immo...eveloppement-d-un-nouveau-campus-a-paris.html

"The Ministry of Defence sold for 93 millions euros the Hotel of the Artillery situated 7th Paris to Sciences Po."









delivery year 2021 / 200 millions works


----------



## dougdoug

THANKS AGAIN tuktoyaktuk!!!!!
you did a great job!


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*City of SAINT DENIS and PARIS NORTH Suburbs*

http://ville-saint-denis.fr/jcms/upload/docs/image/jpeg/2010-12/aerienne_jardins-wilson_plaine.jpg









amazing picture of Paris North Suburbs with
Stade de France, spectacular covering of the Autoroute A1 et caetera
__________
*project of 46 housings+shops*
http://www.fabiennegerinjeanarchitecte.com/reference/46-logements-commerces/


















architect : fabienne gerin-jean
__________
*Cinema city from LUC BESSON*

http://www.leparisien.fr/images/2016/02/17/5554235_cite-cinema.jpg








__________

*PLAINE SAINT DENIS PLEYEL AREA*
Stade de France and more than 1 million sqm offices......
Giant campus of SFR Phone on left side with 130.000 sqm et caetera....

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/sb6sxxdKKPY/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*FRENCH HANDBALL HEADQUARTERS*
MAISON DU HANDBALL
project
beginning of works : september 2016
delivery 2018

city of CRETEIL/East of Paris

http://www.ff-handball.org/actualit...-projet-unique-pour-le-handball-francais.html

http://handnews.fr/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/FFHB-AERIAL-140611.jpg









http://www.sportbuzzbusiness.fr/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/maison-handball-créteil-FFHB.jpg









http://www.sportbuzzbusiness.fr/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/maison-du-handball-créteil.png


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Refurbishment of "Ilôt Say" in Paris 13th*
by RIVP PARIS
5 buildings with 634 housings and 19 shops.

RIVP ‏@_RIVP_ 
http://www.beguin-macchini.com/proj...-de-5-tours-de-logements-ilot-say-a-paris-13/
*38.600 sqm*


----------



## 676882

tuktoyaktuk, endless gratitude. Thank you)) At last some movement in the thread


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

letranger said:


> tuktoyaktuk, endless gratitude. Thank you)) At last some movement in the thread


hello dear letranger....
it's my hobby i like architecture and Paris......
and posting for me is fast because i have every pictures and every links registered.
i work at home i am independant self-worker : hotliner and phone marketing, 5 hours per day and 6 days saturday included = 30 hours work per week at home.
then i have time enough for posting on skyscrapercity !


----------



## Bren

Triangle de Gonesse


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

MUCH MORE PROJECTS CONSTRUCTIONS SITES ON PREVIOUS PAGES
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=332767&page=484
*page 484*

and especially

*50 projects, constructions sites and new OFFICES BUILDINGS in the GRAN PARIS*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=332767&page=479
*page 479*
__________
__________
__________
*new movie theater/CINEMA LES FAUVETTES*
58 avenue Gobelins
75013 Paris

*loci anima architecture*

http://ooh-tv.fr/2015/11/03/france-...tales-et-artistiques-du-cinema-les-fauvettes/

2 entrances with 2 outdoor digital screens
1.a small digital screen of *23 sqm*









2. a larger digital screen of *80 sqm*


















http://www.lumieresenarts.fr/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/LAmbiance-cosy-du-Salon-3.jpg









https://i.vimeocdn.com/video/548240051_1280x720.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*MORE CONSTRUCTION SITES IN PARIS AREA*
construction sites_delivered_projects

1. construction site *ILOT EAST. ZAC Bédier*
OFFICES BUILDING
Avenue Porte D'Ivry - Paris 13th
Architects: Art & Build / 6.000 sqm

http://perso.ovh.net/~saciegta/images/uploads/E136 16 06.jpg









http://www.parisbedierportedivry.fr/Projets-et-realisations/Ilot-Est









http://franck-boutte.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Image_projet_HQE-1-1024x702.jpg








__________
__________
*New Hotel in Construction : MOTEL ONE*
Porte Doree. Paris 12th. in front of zoological Parc VINCENNES.
6.300 sqm / 255 rooms / architects MCBAD Colomer et Dumont

http://perso.ovh.net/~saciegta/images/uploads/E139 16 05 SI.jpg









http://perso.ovh.net/~saciegta/images/uploads/E139 16 05 SI.jpg









http://www.vinci-immobilier-entrepr...loads/sites/3/2015/08/hotels-motel-one-01.jpg








__________
__________
*New Student Residence in construction*
59 avenue Paul Vaillant couturier 
94250 Gentilly / in front of paris ring road south section
architects : cabinet AAVP ARCHITECTURE VINCENT PARREIRA

http://perso.ovh.net/~saciegta/images/uploads/E134 16 06 SI.jpg









http://www.ciup.fr/espace-presse/re...uturier-choix-de-larchitecte-laureat-2-12047/









http://www.capcampus.com/img/u/1/cite-internationale-residence-etudiante-vaillant-2.jpg








__________
__________
*construction site "Haute Définition I et II"*
city of ISSY LES MOULINEAUX / paris south

http://www.attributions-de-marches.com/photos/92/92-30.jpg








__________
__________
*construction site Univert*
city of Malakoff/south of Paris
112 housings in 4 buildings

http://www.attributions-de-marches.com/photos/92/92-28.jpg








__________
__________
*construction site Issy Préférence* 
by Legendre
city of Issy les Moulineaux/south of Paris

http://www.attributions-de-marches.com/photos/92/92-31.jpg








__________
__________
*construction site Les Côteaux de Meudon sur Seine* 
by TAM
city of Meudon / south west of Paris
http://www.attributions-de-marches.com/photos/92/92-27.jpg








__________
__________
*construction site BO'PARIS*
Paris 19th / 10/12 arthur rozier street

http://hosting.previsite.com/html5/archive/kb/Paris-paris19/images/pers.jpg









http://www.attributions-de-marches.com/photos/75/75-20.jpg








__________
__________
*construction site "Lumière XIIème+Residhome Dausmesnil"*
Paris 12th / works by Brézillon

http://www.attributions-de-marches.com/photos/75/75-21.jpg









http://www.immoinvestir.eu/residhome-daumesnil-residence-affaire-paris12-residetudes.html


----------



## R.T.

A huge thanks tuktoyaktuk for your job here. 
Merci.


----------



## Saltovka

By the way is there any plan to rebuilt the wonderful Tuileries palace?


----------



## Neric007

Saltovka said:


> By the way is there any plan to rebuilt the wonderful Tuileries palace?


Some people are still advocating for it. One could think that all the money the Louvre made with the Abu Dhabi branch contract could contribute to it but I doubt public opinion will be ok with such money being spent for that. Not sure it's really needed anyways, the Louvre is great as it is (would rather see the Sèvres castle rebuilt for instance).


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*future paris court house*
tower renzo piano
PARIS 17th

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13584178_1721633478103831_935945655_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13549596_1179832192036811_1777949529_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13597734_1127361627307367_580153508_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

..


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

_PARIS _

_Floating Hotel on SEINE river_

http://s1.lprs1.fr/images/2016/05/16/5800551_91d17de6-1b71-11e6-bad0-31a6938dc4ec-1.jpg









http://www.usinenouvelle.com/mediat...off-paris-seine-l-hotel-flottant-de-paris.jpg









https://media.timeout.com/images/103386756/image.jpg








__________
__________

_HÔTEL PARIS BASTILLE BOUTET_
new 5 stars hotel
22, 24 Faidherbe Street. 75011 Paris

a former wood shop/*fabulous building *

http://www.melonthecake.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/boutet1.jpg









http://pariscapitale.com/wp-content...el-boutet-bastille-11e-5-etoiles-terrasse.jpg









http://pressroom.accorhotels-group.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/1458746822_boutet.jpg









http://pressroom.accorhotels-group.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/1458746957_boutet-1.jpg


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA

tuktoyaktuk said:


> *Paris prepares incentives to attract finance jobs from London*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://uk.reuters.com/article/us-britain-eu-france-idUKKCN0ZM0Y4
> 
> "The French government will outline incentives on Wednesday to make Paris a more attractive financial center, officials said, as the French capital seeks to win finance jobs from London for a post-Brexit era."



Lol!!!Paris is only attractive for gypsies!...
No way it can compete with London or Berlin.


----------



## Neric007

^^

You realize even more how awesome Paris is as you see people trying to undermine it with childish argument in an attempt to express and deal with their insecurity.


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA

Neric007 said:


> ^^
> 
> You realize even more how awesome Paris is as you see people trying to undermine it with childish argument in an attempt to express and deal with their insecurity.


Nothing great has been made in Paris since Haussman.
..Mais les Français sont si arrogants qu'ils sont persuadés que Paris est la plus belle ville du monde!:bash:
Can you believe nothing can be taller than the Eiffel Tower!!..Ridiculous!


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

BLACK DAHLIA said:


> Nothing great has been made in Paris since Haussman.
> ..Mais les Français sont si arrogants qu'ils sont persuadés que Paris est la plus belle ville du monde!:bash:
> Can you believe nothing can be taller than the Eiffel Tower!!..Ridiculous!


Berlin Metropolitan Region GDP : 146 Billions €
Paris metropolitan area GDP : 623 Billions €


----------



## arno-13

BLACK DAHLIA said:


> ..Mais les Français sont si arrogants qu'ils sont persuadés que Paris est la plus belle ville du monde!:bash:


Several cities are cuter than paris (i think about Venice or Amsterdam for instance) but how many world class metropolis are? few or none, maybe NY but in a completly different way. The fact that Paris is the most visited city in the world is a hint : most people find this city overall majestic, and this is the proof that your own taste are not universal

try again ?


----------



## Bren

tuktoyaktuk said:


> _PARIS _
> 
> _HÔTEL PARIS BASTILLE BOUTET_
> new 5 stars hotel
> 22, 24 Faidherbe Street. 75011 Paris
> 
> a former wood shop/*fabulous building *


More pics.


Hotel Boutet by **Bren**, on Flickr


Hotel Boutet by **Bren**, on Flickr


Hotel Boutet by **Bren**, on Flickr


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

NEW *UNIQLO STORE* in a former factory with chimney

39 Francs Bourgeois Street. 75004 Paris

http://images.adsttc.com/media/imag...e00/0712/large_jpg/1405_04_036.jpg?1408692690








__________
__________

*PRINTEMPS HAUSSMANN* department store

yabu pushelberg + UUfie's le printemps installation creates a vivid play of light
"the installation draws reference from the store’s original stained glass domes from 1894....spanning all the way up the atrium, visitors can constantly catch glimpses of the piece"

http://www.designboom.com/design/ya...e-installation-paris-fashion-week-03-03-2016/



























new spectacular art installation from yabu pushelberg
__________
__________
*Marks & Spencer Store in CDG airport*

http://fr.fashionmag.com/news/Marks...sy-Charles-de-Gaulle,711182.html#.V37FFLiLSM8


----------



## 676882

Of course... Haters gonna hate. Global Cities Power Index 2015
http://www.mori-m-foundation.or.jp/english/ius2/gpci2/


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

letranger said:


> Of course... Haters gonna hate. Global Cities Power Index 2015
> http://www.mori-m-foundation.or.jp/english/ius2/gpci2/


Berlin and Amsterdam samely powerfull in Economy as PARIS ? :nuts:
The situtation will always stay the same because such studies are made by english companies.......


----------



## Greg95100

BLACK DAHLIA said:


> Lol!!!Paris is only attractive for gypsies!...
> No way it can compete with London or Berlin.


If you hate Paris, don't come here.


----------



## KiffKiff

BLACK DAHLIA said:


> Nothing great has been made in Paris since Haussman.
> ..Mais les Français sont si arrogants qu'ils sont persuadés que Paris est la plus belle ville du monde!:bash:
> Can you believe nothing can be taller than the Eiffel Tower!!..Ridiculous!


----------



## Quicksilver

tuktoyaktuk said:


> Berlin and Amsterdam samely powerfull in Economy as PARIS ? :nuts:
> The situtation will always stay the same because such studies are made by english companies.......


What about studies done by BNP Paribas or Japanese companies?

Igonrance, sometimes, is bliss


----------



## delvie76

Greg95100 said:


> If you hate Paris, don't come here.



It 's strange to see these English who hate Paris and are
still reading this thread. :nuts:


----------



## 676882

Quicksilver said:


> What about studies done by BNP Paribas or Japanese companies?
> 
> Igonrance, sometimes, is bliss


To hell them, but still, even cookoo-ones understand, that Paris is sooo close to L not only through the tunnel


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*PCA STREAM architects* are the winners for the *refurbishment* of Groupe Kuhlmann's former headquarters, situated in Paris 16th, Boulevard Amiral Bruix.

http://www.pca-architecture.com/#ht...ure.com/2016/02/concours-gagne-paris-16eme-2/



















situation of the building in paris 16th with google maps
https://www.google.com/maps/@48.875...4!1srYlHCM_doFcJPckOp9qL9A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
__________
__________

_HOTEL PENINSULA PARIS_
19 Avenue Kléber. 75116 Paris
5 stars

http://cdn-parismatch.ladmedia.fr/v...1-fre-FR/Dans-les-secrets-de-l-ultra-luxe.jpg









http://etistyle.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/The-Peninsula-Paris-lobby-e1407097440827.jpg








__________
__________

*Project Jourdan_Porte d'Orléans*
Paris 14th

housings, public equipments, shops, busses technical center
in progress 

http://portedorleans.free.fr/

















__________
__________
*residential tower in Paris 14th full renoved*
Renoir Tower renoved by CF Habitat La Sablière

http://fpa.fr/2015/icf-habitat-la-s...equalification-de-la-tour-renoir-paris-14eme/








__________
__________
*construction site JOURDAN CAMPUS*
Paris School of Economics
48 Boulevard Jourdan. 75014 Paris

PSE @PSEinfo



































__________
__________
*construction site CITE GLACIERE *
Paris 13th

with addition of new floors

https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php...e=cite_glaciere#no-zoom,noScroll,prevent-zoom

















__________
__________
*Project NUAGES by XTU architects*
poterne des peupliers street. Paris 13th

former offices building to become a residential building

http://www.compagniedephalsbourg.com/nuages-paris-xiii/









http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/1...lesdebureauxenlogementswebtete02124948804.jpg








before on left side / after on right side
__________
__________

*CITE DU REFUGE by LE CORBUSIER*
end of refurbishment
Paris 13th

"The "Cité du Refuge" City of Refuge or better known as Anne du Salutis a building for the general service of the Salvation Army, as a shelter to house 500 people in need.
It was built from 1930 by Le Corbusier and his cousin Pierre Jeanneret, and inautguró by President Albert Lebrun the December 7, 1933 as the "Refuge Singer-Polignac," in honor of Princess Edmond de Polignac."

http://cdn.batiweb.com/i/actualites/27453/1. La Cite de Refuge ©FLC-ADAGP-Cyrille Weiner.jpg









http://www.groupe3f.fr/sites/default/files/citerefuge_0.jpg









http://www.legestedor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/201506-Vinci-CITE-REFUGE01-683x1024.jpg 









http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75/l...prix-de-l-architecture-08-11-2015-5259121.php









*this building is a real architectural masterpiece*
__________
__________

*this Offices building of 23.000 sqm situated in 173 Chevaleret street/Paris 13th*, 
was built year 1974 by Maurice Novarina and renoved year 2015 by agency lyonnaise Archigroup.

pictures on https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




































__________
__________

*INTERNATIONAL HOUSE OF LIVING*/MAISON INTERNATIONAL DE SEJOUR
2-16 Théroigne de Méricourt street 75013 Paris.
Porte d'Ivry

residence for students, tourists....etc

https://www.gambettalocatif.fr/uplo...6153c53e6e3d2d3637396fc737913fa8e98f8ece.jpeg


----------



## kisssme

delvie76 said:


> It 's strange to see these English who hate Paris and are
> still reading this thread. :nuts:


they are just jealous. 
the english pound is going down to the toilet, the political situation is total chaos, property funds are closing down, consummer confidence is now at a 20year low, everybody expects a recession there now.. uk could be soon the new greece


----------



## 676882

kisssme said:


> uk could be soon the new greece


It couldn't)) Stop behave like in a kindergarten. UK's one of the most powerful countries despite everything. Even England alone. But sure they'll get some slowing down in next couple years.


----------



## Quicksilver

kisssme said:


> they are just jealous.
> the english pound is going down to the toilet, the political situation is total chaos, property funds are closing down, consummer confidence is now at a 20year low, everybody expects a recession there now.. uk could be soon the new greece


Still Manchester builds more highrises than Paris :lol:


----------



## Josedc

what is up with the spammers???


----------



## kisssme

Quicksilver said:


> Still Manchester builds more highrises than Paris :lol:


nothing is going to be build in the uk given the current chaos.. 
i heard on radio this morning axa's boss saying that they put on hold 22 bishopsgate

construction in the uk is now at a seven year low, compared to france where it is now at a 9 year high (best 1st quarter since 2007). No wonder that france grew up much faster than the uk in the 1st quarter of 2016 depsite the terrorist attack and all the strikes 

Even the restaurants in london are now empty

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-07-07/brexit-s-bitter-aftertaste-empties-london-restaurant-tables



> Brexit’s Bitter Aftertaste Empties London Restaurant Tables


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Quicksilver said:


> Still Manchester builds more highrises than Paris :lol:


hello quicksilver tall or low buildings is equal ! the most important is the volume the number of sqm built !


----------



## kisssme

The think thank terra nova, very close to the current goverment , suggest to make greater paris a zero-tax zone, only for the companies from london. 
The hunting season is now open 



http://www.lesechos.fr/finance-marches/marches-financiers/0211085078848-terra-nova-propose-des-zones-franches-pour-accueillir-les-financiers-londoniens-2011173.php#



> Autre idée forte, le think tank envisage la création d'une zone franche, au sein du Grand Paris, pour les entreprises en provenance du « Greater London ».


----------



## arno-13

Guys, paris may benefit from brexit, and is right to have an offensive policy on that matter, BUT even if England or U.K. will suffer quite a bit, it will stay one of the most powerful contry of Europe, and definitly not Argentina !

London and Paris are so close in most apsects, and are the only world class cities of European union/ Western Europe. Both are gorgeous ! I prefer Paris, some prefer London, so what ? Everyone its taste ! stop fighting over meaningless points ! Or open a VS thread for people who feel the need to compare their winners and let this thread be, please !


----------



## kisssme

Today, Europacity has officialy received a favorable opinion from the Val d'oise council!

http://95.telif.tv/2016/07/08/le-departement-emet-un-avis-favorable-sur-le-projet-europacity/


----------



## 676882

until they start (if ever) Tours Hermitage construction I will be sad


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

letranger said:


> until they start (if ever) Tours Hermitage construction I will be sad


hello letranger and i am sad or angry Since PHARE Morphosis was cancelled
it was the nicest tower project on earth for me.....:bash:


----------



## stop that

This obsession french formers have with uk/london, in every thread is ridiculous, cute even. You don't see British forumers talking about Paris or France, but the french forum is full of london obsessed threads and posts, french forumers trolling their insecurities and then bringing it all over the international section too. Go to UK section and see the huge difference, no one talks about Paris or France, no one hates on them at all, it's a totally one sided obsession and hate that many french formers have with london/UK and it's so weird and tiresome, hard to explain, I mean how do you explain a brisavoine, it's unexplainable, its national insecurities, as there are like a hundred brisavoine clone french formers here, uniquely french lol


----------



## kisssme

*
CAC 40 Jumps as France overtakes Britain as World’s 5th Largest Economy Again
*

http://www.economiccalendar.com/2016/07/07/cac-40-jumps-as-france-overtakes-britain-as-worlds-5th-largest-economy-again/


----------



## Brenn86

If a moderator read his thread, please do something with "stop that",...ban him, bring him, do something!! his trolling is annoying, he post here only for clash and ruin the Paris thread. Thanks.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

kisssme said:


> *
> CAC 40 Jumps as France overtakes Britain as World’s 5th Largest Economy Again
> *
> 
> http://www.economiccalendar.com/2016/07/07/cac-40-jumps-as-france-overtakes-britain-as-worlds-5th-largest-economy-again/


hello the 5th largest economy in the world will be known next year 2017 in the spring after publication of the Q4 gdp....don't listen to journalists à la "paris match"


----------



## delvie76

Brenn86 said:


> If a moderator read his thread, please do something with "stop that",...ban him, bring him, do something!! his trolling is annoying, he post here only for clash and ruin the Paris thread. Thanks.


*+1*


----------



## 676882

tuktoyaktuk said:


> hello the 5th largest economy in the world will be known next year 2017 in the spring after publication of the Q4 gdp....don't listen to journalists à la "paris match"


Quite fair, but still a reason for a smile.


----------



## kisssme

Epadesa's document strategy 2025 shows a new render of hermitage plaza!


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

letranger said:


> Quite fair, but still a reason for a smile.


for me UK and France are two equal powerfull nation
the difference of the rankings is just a problem of money values
when the pound is strong UK is number 5, when the euro is strong France is number 5...
but don't forget that UK economy was growing faster the last years.....
and what will happen in the future in UK When the reserves of gas and oil will dry up..
it's the reason why UK is building so much off-shore wind turbines....


----------



## 676882

tuktoyaktuk said:


> for me UK and France are two equal powerfull nation


+100 here. But when collaborate instead of whining it's like party bonus))...


----------



## Quicksilver

tuktoyaktuk said:


> hello quicksilver tall or low buildings is equal ! the most important is the volume the number of sqm built !


No, not on Skyscraper forum.


----------



## delvie76

Quicksilver said:


> No, not on Skyscraper forum.



Here is *Paris projects & construction .*all constructions
Not Paris . London skyscrapers*.
*


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Restructuring project of former REUILLY military barracks*
Paris 12th

600 housings, shops, nursery...in project

http://s1.lprs1.fr/images/2016/02/19/5559047_11-1-1979646886.jpg









http://www.mairie12.paris.fr/mairie12/jsp/site/Portal.jsp?page_id=586














































*construction site live ! *
https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php...arserne_reuilly#no-zoom,noScroll,prevent-zoom


















__________
__________

*Institut of Audition/ hearing problems* project
by RIVP 

Architect : http://www.vibarchitecture.com
SHON : 4 160 sqm
address : 63 Charenton street. 75012 PARIS


















__________
__________

*Building refurbishment completed*

Boulevard Poniatowski Paris XII
Architect : Philippe Roux

http://www.brezillon.fr/portfolio/bati-renov-boulevard-poniatowski-paris-12-75/








__________
__________

*Restructuring project of Porte de VINCENNES*
Paris 12th_20th

https://www.lejournaldugrandparis.fr/paris-coup-denvoi-de-la-zac-de-la-porte-de-vincennes/

the project : 
38.150 sqm with
_24 500 sqm offices 
_6 900 sqm activities divers 
_2 700 sqm résidence for students and young workers 
_4 000 sqm public équipments : sport center over the périphérique ring road + urban culture center (dance music) 
_ + a media librairy 
_3 public gardens refurbishment and a new one of 1 500 sqm 
_+a pedestrian footbridge
__________. 
three phasis works from year 2016 to year 2020









__________
__________

*Opening of aquatic stadium Christine Caron*
Insep national sport institut
Adress : 11 Avenue du Tremblay 
75012 Paris_bois de vincennes

François Leclercq architects
http://www.francoisleclercq.fr/index.php/projets/view/equipements/55



























__________
__________

*Résidence Planchette*

Planchette/Charenton streets
Paris 12th

zundel cristea architects
http://www.zundelcristea.com/architecture/residence-planchette/




































__________
__________

*HOUSINGS proposal PLACE FELIX EBOUE*
ECDM Architectes
Paris 12th
9.000 sqm

http://www.autreimage.com/projets
http://ecdm.eu/?p=8971



























__________
__________

*construction site PARIS HABITAT *
75 reuilly street
Paris 12 th

*construction site live*
https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php...Name=75_reuilly#no-zoom,noScroll,prevent-zoom


















__________
__________

*new positive energie housings project*
*RUE DE CHARENTON_PARIS 12*

Architect Avenier Cornejo
1885 sqm 

http://www.avenier-cornejo.com/rue-de-charenton/


























__________
__________

*construction site _EHPAD Petites Soeurs des Pauvres *
Retirement home 
Paris 12th









https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7466/26675349993_22fe1850df_b.jpg
picture of cochise75

http://belairsud.blogspirit.com/media/01/00/3335797414.JPG








__________
__________

*Project of new College Paul Valéry*
Paris 12th

the old college will be destroyed.......

renderings of the new college project
http://belairsud.blogspirit.com/archive/2015/11/23/renouveau-urbain-3060797.html
http://belairsud.blogspirit.com/media/00/00/3553359456.jpg








__________
__________

*Rothschild Hospital restructuring*
30 bd de Picpus
Paris 12th

a first building opened year 2010:



































http://www.bruno-gaudin.fr/logements-de-fonction-787.html
----------
and THE other existing buildings will be refurbished by french architect Dominique PERRAULT
14.500 SQM

















http://belairsud.blogspirit.com/arc...child-hier-aujourd-hui-et-demain-3057936.html
__________
__________

*court house paris*
renzo piano tower
paris 17th

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13534504_1557454764561032_113823468_n.jpg








__________
__________

*Paris Rive Gauche *construction sites
Paris 13th

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13649390_993383487441405_158286919_n.jpg








__________
__________

*Movie Theater Gaumont Alesia*
architect Manuelle Gautrand
Paris 14th

LEDs fassade in progress
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra.../e35/13597559_619692598212964_551159162_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...35/13652096_1108333079223368_1637148495_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...e35/13643448_150904855317223_1507890441_n.jpg









and for the EURO 2016 FINALE FRANCE PORTUGAL...
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13628478_892020590941868_1424261981_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13584264_1759873454224714_500262305_n.jpg









__________
__________

*construction site HOTEL HILTON*
Street Niepce
Paris 14th

52 rooms behind tour montparnasse

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...e35/13549397_1740755959539817_287902514_n.jpg








__________
__________


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Tower SUPER MONTPARNASSE* 
15 Georges Pitard street
PARIS 15e

*The TOWER SUPER MONTPARNASSE* was built by french architect Bernard Zehrfuss during years 1966 and 1969.
HEIGHT : 90meters

http://www.citechaillot.fr/ressourc...S/IMAGES/PARTIE-05/PARTIE-05-02/GRANDS/03.jpg








__________
during refurbihsment
https://tokster.com/media_files/toursupermontparnasse_travaux1









http://archicree.com/wp-content/upl...ontparnasse_Travaux10-compressed-1024x682.jpg








_______
*now full renovated*

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13597745_159390444464482_1811388183_n.jpg

















this is a picture i took last year 2015
__________
__________

*55 housings, animation center, shop*
22_30 boulevard de La Chapelle 
Paris XVIII
architects : ABINAL & ROPARS
4.400 sqm

the project rendering 
http://www.abinalandropars.com/img/uploads/big/Abinal&Ropars-CHA-05.jpg









inaugurated few days ago
http://www.pavillon-arsenal.com/fr/paris-dactualites/10455-55-logements-et-un-centre-danimation.html






























































______
before the construction:
http://cdn.c.photoshelter.com/img-get2/I0000o_gjOHUg4P8/fit=1000x750/ARM120801-04.jpg








i think it's better now
__________
__________
__________


----------



## Shanghainese

Hello Guys,

What is going on here to discuss about the UK and the Brexit ? I hope France will leave the EU !  EU has not a future with it´s communism programms and communism central banking system.


----------



## Human46

It's a joke ?


----------



## SolsticeBaby

No it is just a very big hairy troll


----------



## 676882

Or just a moron


----------



## Avemano

Many thanks for your updates tuktoyaktuk :hug:


----------



## cuartango

Shanghainese said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I hope France will leave the EU !  EU has not a future with it´s communism programms and communism central banking system.


hahaha

You can hope whatever you like, but you will never see that


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*The city of CLICHY LA GARENNE ROCKS !!!!!!!*
Paris north west / in front of clichy batignolles paris 17th
*a new construction site begins september 2016*

15.403 sqm / 55 meters tall
http://www.semercli.fr/clichy-porte-pouchet-en-mouvement/

https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5328/17533198576_1bf3b208cd_h.jpg

















my picture









http://www.scau.com/index.php/fr/projets/ensemble-immobilier/233






hello to everybody 
i want to say that the number of constructions sites in the GRAND PARIS is incredible enormous amazing
but you have to know where they are ...... where are this works !
*perhaps 80% of this sites are situated around the peripherique ring-road* 
*then in locations where tourists are never going.....*
you find rarely constructions sites in PARIS downtown......and they are especially hidden.....
PARIS ROCKS....some people will be certainly surprised.....but they are very many Construction sites in Paris Urban Area.
The dynamism of a Metropolis is calculated by the amount of SQMs built......by low or high projects...it doesn't matter !!!
__________
__________


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

...


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

...


----------



## Brenn86

Thanks for the updates Tuktoyaktuk.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Hi all,

Anyone here with experience of editing Wikipedia? This entry here about urban areas in France is a complete mess: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urban_area#France It confuses urban areas with metropolitan areas.


----------



## Demos-cratos

Thanks for this updates


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*city of AULNAY SOUS BOIS/north east suburbs of PARIS*
construction sites

*RESTRUCTURING DISTRICT ROSE DES VENTS* (+more than 3000 housings)
http://www.monaulnay.com/


























_

*retirement home camille-saint-saens*

http://www.maison-retraite-selectio...te/ehpad/11715-ehpad-camille-saint-saens.html








http://93600infos.fr/info/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/EHPAD-Bigottini-chantier-3-93600INFOS.jpg








_

*Mosque*

http://www.desdomesetdesminarets.fr/

















_

*Coeur de Ville housings*

https://aulnaycap.com/

















_

*L'OREAL headquarters*

http://loreal-dam-front-resources-c...loenvironnement-au-cour-de-la-production.html

















_

*O'PARINOR big shopping center
full refurbished*
*90.000sqm*

oparinor.com



































_

*theatre + cinema Jacques Prévert*

http://www.aulnay-sous-bois.fr/culture/jacques-prevert
http://www.dushow.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Espace-Jacques-Prevert-AULNAY.jpg








_

*opening of the 7th collège in Aulnay*

http://93600infos.fr/2014/09/17/plu...nauguration-du-college-simone-veil-hier-soir/


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Restructuring CAMPUS JUSSIEU East Side*
by Architecture Studio
Paris 5th

http://www.architecture-studio.fr/f...tion_du_secteur_est_du_campus_de_jussieu.html
http://www.epaurif.fr/realisations/secteur-est-jussieu































































__________
__________
*30 Social Housings Project *
115 boulevard Villette
MAXIME SCHMITT ARCHITECTE
75010 Paris

http://architopik.lemoniteur.fr/ind..._h&e_et_plan_climat_de_la_ville_de_paris/5831


















__________
__________
*Project CHÂTEAU LANDON*
business incubator in former military barracks
architects CHAIX ET MOREL
Paris 10th

http://www.chaixetmorel.com/fr/news/99/

















__________
__________
*Housings+Public Equipments+Retail*
corner Bichat/fbg du Temple streets
architects Chemetoff
Paris 10th

http://www.pavillon-arsenal.com/fr/...nts-sociaux-et-une-creche-de-66-berceaux.html
Paul Simondon ‏@PaulSimondon Visite avec le @PavillonArsenal












































__________
__________
*music Conservatory claude debussy*
Paris 17th

http://www.archdaily.com/476602/music-conservatory-in-paris-17th-arrondissement-basalt-architects/

















































































__________
__________

*City of economy and money named CITECO* 
Opening year 2018
Project from BANQUE DE FRANCE situated in Hôtel Gaillard
Paris 17th

http://culturebox.francetvinfo.fr/e...onnaie-baptisee-citeco-ouvrira-en-2018-227883

















__________
__________
*New housings project*
Boulevard Berthier
Paris 17th

http://carredarch.fr/projets/one/64-boulevard-berthier-paris-17me








__________
__________
*20 housings and Nursery*
REBIERE street
Paris 17th

http://geranium-environnement.com/amo_equipements.php








__________
__________

*Porte de Saint-Ouen*
A 13 levels residential tower destroyed
paris 17th

http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75/p...age-22-04-2016-5737449.php#xtor=AD-1481423552








before









after
_________
_________
*Largest Audi store in Paris*
21 Cardinet street 
Paris 17th

8000 sqm on 11 levels

http://www.evous.fr/Audi-Bauer-Paris-Wagram-le-plus-grand-concessionnaire-Audi-de-Paris,1189904.html


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

dougdoug said:


> thanks tuktoyaktuk,
> please don't stop......
> Many thanks, you are the NUMBER ONE on this Thread!!!!!


hello thanks dougdoug but i am not alone here ...... you have a lot a people members who have a lot of news too and who could post .
perhaps are my posts too dense .....i have to i will post less...i know its not easy to watch everything to open the pages.... i post too much pictures i know.....
at this time i have posted perhaps 80% of all my news....and after in 2 weeks when i am finish my presence will be much more discrete..


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

new construction site
*social housings*
Paris 18th / Martyrs street.

http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-7501...ur-la-butte-montmartre-15-06-2016-5887395.php









http://referentiel.nouvelobs.com/file/15258404-un-nouveau-logement-social-rue-des-martyrs.jpg








_________
_________
*housings*
paris 20th
99 Couronnes street

Verdier + Rebière architects

http://www.verdier-rebiere.fr/medias/actualites/24/24_2015-01-concours-couronnes.jpg
http://www.verdier-rebiere.fr/


















__________
__________
36 marcadet street
*housings* 
paris 18th

Verdier + Rebière architects

http://www.verdier-rebiere.fr/productions/16-logements-paris-18e-10/












































_________
_________

*project offices+2 hotels*
by architects ECDM
Binet Montmartre construction site
Paris 18th/avenue Porte Montmartre

beginning of works next month august 2016
1 hôtel *** 117 rooms, 1 hôtel **** 74 rooms, 1 shop, offices
7.025 sqm

http://ecdm.eu/?p=8138


----------



## Titan Man

Thank you for your work, tuktoyaktuk, this thread has become much more amazing ever since you started posting updates. You're bringing us so many projects, even small ones, which I think is great. Small, lighthearted advice from me, check out the London thread and see how they post upgrades, it can help you to visually improve your fantastic work as even I have to admit that it can be slightly hard to scroll through all those projects on one post. Keep up the good work. :cheers:


----------



## Autostädter

^ Yes that's how I wish I had put it. No criticism intended.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*housings*
poissonniers street
paris 18th
delivered

https://www.homify.fr/livres_idees/...mmeuble-de-blanc-immacule-rue-des-poissoniers



























__________
__________
*NEW HOUSINGS *
boulevard de la chapelle 
paris 18th
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13744963_308478809494856_941642980_n.jpg


----------



## R.T.

tuktoyaktuk, this last presentation is perfect ;-)

One question for this forum users. Is it possible to choose to not see the photos when you open a new page and just choose to see photos of one post in particular just by clicking somewhere?


----------



## Autostädter

^ You can hit ESC and then click on the post number (top right of a post). This will open just this post.


----------



## Sesto Elemento

Project – *New embassy of Canada* – 8ème Arrondissement

Paris forum thread (QCA): http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1594227&page=18 

Source: Eiffage Facebook Page 

Official constructor website : http://www.eiffage.com/home.html 

Main informations 

Location: 130, rue du Faubourg Saint-Honoré, 8ème Arrondissement

Height : 6 floors

Architect: J.P. Viguier Architecte

Delivery : November 2017


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

R.T. said:


> tuktoyaktuk, this last presentation is perfect ;-)
> 
> One question for this forum users. Is it possible to choose to not see the photos when you open a new page and just choose to see photos of one post in particular just by clicking somewhere?


hello RT can you show an example because i don't understand exactly what you mean....thanks !
you mean just posting the link ?

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13744963_308478809494856_941642980_n.jpg
__________
__________
a new district in project
*Paris 18th_ Ordener street*

https://paris-nord-est.imaginons.paris/sites/default/files/ordener_du.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/10948844_1176509835698188_713844195_n.jpg









http://www.dixhuitinfo.com/societe/article/un-nouveau-quartier-en-projet-rue








500 housings, a nursery, a school, a public garden are planned
__________
__________
*Porte de Saint-Ouen buildings*
refurbishment ended
Paris 18th

http://www.mairie18.paris.fr/mairie...portlet_id=3883&comment=1&current_page_id=842
http://koya-archi.com/architecture-2-1.php































































this place before refurbishment with google street view:
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8990...KxyVyzTMLLk8dFLR6g!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1

this place now with google street view:
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8990...4!1sr8ksNk7QI2Cp6EplvvnIXw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
__________
__________
__________

*PORTE POUCHET construction site*
Boulevard du Bois le Prêtre
Paris 17th

the construction site with google street view : april 2016
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8991...tJo5JXGg!2e0!5s20150801T000000!7i13312!8i6656
__________
__________
City of Clichy la Garenne
*construction site future offices building UNITED*
with google street view : may 2016
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8963...4!1sPg4SyGRSVlWNUpXNd7OuOg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Sesto Elemento

In construction – *Arena 92* – La Défense

Paris forum thread :  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1243067&page=56 

Official website :  http://www.arena92.fr/  


Main informations 

Location: Allée de l’Université, Nanterre, La Défense

Capacity : 30 681 seats

Architect: Christian de Portzamparc

Delivery : September 2017

Cost: 353 millions €

One of the world’s biggest screen : 2 000m²





















By Vincent 1746, 21 July 2016


----------



## Sesto Elemento

In construction – *Skylight* – La Défense

Paris forum thread :  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1792978 

Official website : http://www.epadesa.fr/la-carte-des-projets/projets/seine-arche/autour-de-larche/skylight.html 


Main informations 

Area : 11 500m²

Height : 75m

Architect: Louis Paillard and Franklin Azzi

Delivery : 3rd trimester 2017

Function : Social housing, and shops




























By Vincent 1746, 21 July 2016


----------



## Sesto Elemento

In construction – *Tribunal de Grande Instance (TGI)* – 17ème arrondissement

Paris forum thread :  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=893788&page=83 

Official website :  http://www.nouveaupalaisdejustice.fr/  


Main informations 

Area : 104 000m²

Height : 160m

Architect: Renzo Piano

Delivery : June 2017

Cost : 2,4 billions €

First tower >100m in Paris Intra Muros since the Tour Montparnasse (1973)



















By Minato Ku, 22 July 2016


----------



## Sesto Elemento

In construction – *Tour Trinity * – La Défense

Paris forum thread :  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1278835&page=19 

Official website :  http://www.unibail-rodamco.fr/W/do/centre/projets-de-bureaux  


Main informations 

Area : 52 000m²

Height : 167m

Architect: Crochon Brullmann + Associés

Delivery : End of 2018

Cost : 310 millions €

(in the middle of the pic)



























By Vincent1746, 21 July 2016


----------



## Sesto Elemento

Project – *EuropaCity* – Triangle de Gonesse

Paris forum thread :  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1278835&page=19 

Official website :  http://www.europacity.com/  


Main informations 

Area : 600 000m²

Functions : shops, multiple leisures, sports

Architect: Bjarke Ingels Group (BIG)

Delivery : End of 2022

Cost : 3,1 billions €

New presentation video :


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

_PANHARD & LEVASSOR_

_AREP architecture headquarters 
refurbished by AREP
Porte d'Ivry
Paris 13_

http://lafabriquedeparis.blogspot.fr/2014/06/panhard-et-levassor-un-siecle.html
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-SZ1q9hAgc...BU/xfeJynb4Kw0/s1600/dernière+mouture+081.jpg



































































































_https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panhard

"Panhard once built innovative civilian cars but ceased production of those in 1968"_


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Porte de Montmartre-Binet construction site*
Paris 18th

https://api-site.paris.fr/images/80656
http://www.mairie18.paris.fr/mairie18/jsp/site/Portal.jsp?document_id=12340&portlet_id=3885
http://www.epi94.fr/portfolio-items/projet-damenagement-de-la-porte-montmartre/


















calendar:

2010 : new nursery Porte Montmartre
2012 : busses stations moving and avenue Porte de Montmartre refurbishment
2013 : 32 avenue Porte Saint-Ouen : construction 36 new housings + tower restructurating;Binet 1 delivery :84 housings + 4 équipments (librairy,animation center, social center + nursery)
http://images.adsttc.com/media/imag.../EXT01_MONTMARTRE_BABIN_RENAUD.jpg?1423703371








2014 : Binet college Binet and place Françoise-Dorléac ; social center « la Maison Bleue »
2015 : démolitions of towers Montmartre, Saint-Ouen + Clignancourt


2015-2017 : urban studies Portes de Clignancourt + des Poissonniers
2016 : Binet 2 : 50 housings, health center
2017 : Binet 3 : business center + multi purpose hall ; delivery project Croisset : 103 housings +student restaurant
http://www.zundelcristea.com/architecture/hotel-dentreprises-binet/

















2018 : final delivery opération Binet : 1 hôtel 3 stars, 20 housings + public road network
2020 : collège Utrillo rénovated ; 70 housings EFIDIS

PORTE DE MONTMARTRE ILOT BINET
https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php..._sPjvName=binet#no-zoom,noScroll,prevent-zoom








__________
__________

*construction site CHAPELLE INTERNATIONAL*
PARIS 18th

http://vps100785.ovh.net/PHOTOS/CHAPELLE/1024/20160723-150715.JPG
http://vps100785.ovh.net/timelapse/index.php?dossier=CHAPELLE


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*CHAPELLE CHARBON*
new project in Paris 18eme.

http://asa-pne.over-blog.com/2016/0...-de-poumon-vert-traverse-par-cdg-express.html

*the project CHAPELLE CHARBON will*
1.create a public park "Parc des Rails" with 6,6 ha 
2.refurbish the NEY warehouse (boulevard Ney) 

http://files1.structurae.de/files/350high/64/paris_18eme_arrondissement/p1170525_1.jpg








NEY warehouse

The park will be crossed by railroads of the future Paris express between CDG airport and Paris.









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8300/7843474906_6a97c1c7d2_b.jpg


----------



## Tiaren

tuktoyaktuk said:


> *housings*
> poissonniers street
> paris 18th
> delivered
> 
> https://www.homify.fr/livres_idees/...mmeuble-de-blanc-immacule-rue-des-poissoniers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________
> __________
> *NEW HOUSINGS *
> boulevard de la chapelle
> paris 18th
> https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13744963_308478809494856_941642980_n.jpg


These look imo horrible and don't fit within Paris' cityscape at all. :/


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Tiaren said:


> These look imo horrible and don't fit within Paris' cityscape at all. :/


hello tiaren but nicer than before...it's new clean and looks like 1930' thirties architecture...and this buildings are situated in popular districts not in the center.....every buildings cannot be successful....for me they are not ugly .... ok no masterpieces !
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe..._chapelle_(regardant_vers_le_nord_est)_01.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*construction site BREGUET street *
Paris 11eme

http://www.sibat.fr/50-logements-sociaux-creche-66-berceaux/
50 social housings, big nursery, car park, sports halls + Public Park coming soon
6.200 sqm

construction site with google street view
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8579...4!1sz21hm0oXvc-lsaM8w-Jaow!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8582...4!1sGYcJCGA4RYmS5UwswGXXXw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656













































__________
__________
*Workers' housings and former factory/manufacture*
an industrial courtyard from the 19th century
A JEWEL not destroyed
Charonne street/Paris 11eme

http://unpetitpoissurdix.fr/2014/05...rte-des-anciens-ateliers-rue-de-charonne-11e/
















































































a great discovery for me !!!


----------



## R.T.

Autostädter said:


> ^ You can hit ESC and then click on the post number (top right of a post). This will open just this post.


Thanks, it's exactly what I have search.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*PUBLICIS Offices buildings* *"PARIS SQUARE"*
Breguet street
Paris 11eme

*29.350 sqm* : former garage/parkings of French Post vehicles
restructurating by SAA + Reichen et Robert architects

http://www.leparisien.fr/espace-pre...ot-breguet-dans-le-xie-13-01-2016-5445143.php

Such an amazing building in the popular simple 11eme arrondissement of Paris is a big surprise....

http://saa-architectes.com/projects/travailler-au-coeur-de-lilot-breguet-2/

http://projets-architecte-urbanisme.fr/images-archi/2013/07/chantier-parisquare-rive-droite.jpg









http://www.leongrosse.fr/upload/references/LeonGrosse-IlotBreguet-sept2014-AlexisToureau-11.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

In London they are building more Skyscrapers
In Paris they are building much more Offices Campus and they are very impressive too

*THE SFR CAMPUS city of Saint Denis*
SFR mobile phone company headquarters

by architect Jean Paul VIGUIER

SURFACE : *134.000 sqm*....GIGANTIC ...like 3 towers of 140 meters.

http://www.semplaine.fr/files/uploads/UploadActu/visuel/visuel-501.jpg









http://i.f1g.fr/media/figaro/orig/2015/11/30/XVM4f73976c-977e-11e5-82e2-6c5b28f232d9.jpg









https://jmrenard.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/p1090788.jpg









http://www.viguier.com/files/project_45_image_fr.jpg









http://www.vinci-immobilier-entrepr...ads/sites/3/2015/10/SFR_ldesmoulins_15331.jpg









http://www.viguier.com/files/project_image_1225_image_fr.jpg









http://www.vinci-immobilier-entrepr...oads/sites/3/2015/10/SFR_ldesmoulins_1755.jpg









http://www.vinci-immobilier-entrepr...ads/sites/3/2015/10/SFR_ldesmoulins_12581.jpg









http://www.viguier.com/files/project_image_1308_image_fr.jpg









http://www.vinci-construction.fr/sites/default/files/images/covers/a1520-sfr-047_0.jpg









http://www.viguier.com/files/project_79_image_fr.jpg









http://www.viguier.com/files/project_image_1215_image_fr.jpg









http://www.archello.com/sites/default/files/140204042.jpg









https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/02/d7/11/02d7114e861ec037cc9abf631fa271fa.jpg









http://www.semplaine.fr/files/uploads/UploadActu/visuel/visuel-498.jpg









I M P R E S S I V E....... W O R L D C L A S S
no skyscrapers but an Ocean of Offices buildings..... millions of sqms


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

more big offices buildings which are not skyscrapers

1. Cluster *CITYLIGHTS* with *86.000 sqm* in Boulogne Billancourt, south west suburbs of Paris/dominique perrault architecte

http://images.adsttc.com/media/imag..._Perrault_Architecture_-_Adagp.jpg?1459807888








__________
__________
2. *SOCIETE GENERALE*
city of Fontenay aux Roses/ east of Paris
by architect anne Demians on the picture/*86.000 sqm*

http://s1.lprs1.fr/images/2016/06/08/5866213_4fd27d40-2c02-11e6-b744-f7ee1df005a7-1.jpg








__________
__________
3.*ECO CAMPUS ORANGE*
city of Chatillon /south of Paris
*76.000 sqm*/architects Bridot Willerval

http://www.interconstruction.fr/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/CHATILLON-Eco-Campus.jpg









http://fpi-idf.fr/sites/default/files/chatillon_eco_campus_1.jpg








__________
__________
4.*CAMPUS SANOFI*
city of Gentilly/val de bièvre/south of paris
*52.000 sqm*/Valode & Pistre architects

http://www.bouygues-immobilier-corp...diaporama_640x470/a1734-campus-sanofi-276.jpg









http://www.bouygues-immobilier-corp...diaporama_640x470/a1734-campus-sanofi-252.jpg









http://www.bouygues.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/web_a1772-inauguration-sano.jpg









http://www.construction21.org/france/data/sources/users/2548/campussanofi3.jpg









http://s1.lprs1.fr/images/2016/03/09/5612145_751a23aa-e625-11e5-bb9b-f1526af3990f-1.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

5. *Business Center CAPITAL 8*
Monceau street/Messine avenue
Paris 8eme

http://www.lemoniteur.fr/articles/paris-capital-8-offrira-62-500-m2-de-bureaux-196627
http://www.elisabeth-naud-et-luc-poux-architectes.com/Capital-8.html?lang=en

Program : Extensive restructuring of the former – EDF headquarters, – Structural modifications, – Upgrading to the technical and legal standards .
Location : rue Murat-rue Monceau-rue Lancereaux-rue Messine, Paris 8.
*Calendar : delivery 2005.*
Client : Unibail Developement.
Cost : 114.3 M € h.t.
*Surface : 73 330 sqm *.
HEQ : HEQ® procedures (High Environmental Quality).
Section(s) : Offices, Renewing.
Phase : Delivered.
Distinction : Grand prix SIMI 2005 innovation technique


----------



## Sesto Elemento

In renovation – *RER A* – Grand Paris West/Est

Paris forum thread :  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=419394&page=227 

Official website :  http://www.ratp.fr/fr/ratp/v_154203/travaux-d-ete-rer-a-tout-savoir-sur-la-fermeture-2016/  


Main informations 

Length : 4km/year

Renovation each summer until 2021, second renovation this year

Busiest train line in Europe, one of the busiest in the world, 1,2 millions each day

Delivery : End of 2021

Cost : 100 millions €/year

New capacity : Double floor













> RER A : les grands travaux de l'été
> 
> C'est l'une des lignes les plus fréquentées du monde : 1,2 million de voyageurs chaque jour. Mais depuis ce matin, le RER A est interrompu pour les vacances sur le tronçon parisien. Entrée de Paris, terminus, tout le monde descend. Le RER A, c'est une ligne qui dessert 40 communes de banlieue et traverse Paris d'est en ouest. Sans leur ligne A, les usagers sont parfois un peu déboussolés.
> 4km à renouveler
> 
> Des stations parisiennes fermées et un chantier colossal qui commence aujourd'hui, samedi 23 juillet. Les trains seront bientôt tous à double niveau alors il faut changer les rails, les aiguillages et le lit de cailloux. Objectif : plus de 4km à renouveler en un mois et sans répit. "Le chantier fonctionne 24h/24, 7 jours sur 7. Il y a à peu près 300 à 400 ouvriers qui interviennent dans le tunnel sur une période de 24 heures," indique Vincent Le Bihan, responsable des travaux RATP. Plus 20% de trafic supplémentaire en 10 ans alors pour la direction, il était temps de moderniser les installations, qui datent des origines. Le chantier durera sept ans, pour un coût de 100 millions d'euros rien que cette année.


http://www.francetvinfo.fr/economie/transports/rer-a-les-grands-travaux-de-l-ete_1560275.html


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*CAMPUS EVERGREEN EOLE CREDIT AGRICOLE*
city of Montrouge/south of Paris

year 2010 opening campus evergreen 
year 2016 opening campus eole 

*architects *: Arte-Charpentier, Jp Viguier, Wilmotte and ORY
*170.000 sqm *..gigantic + 4 ha gardens

http://www.blog-emploi.com/credit-agricole-evergreen/
http://www.ca-immobilier-corporate.fr/voir_realisation.php?id=1&page=voir_realisation

http://*************************/wp...07/eole-on-the-evergreen-campus-a140716-9.jpg









http://*************************/paris/eole-on-the-evergreen-campus-in-montrouge


http://www.world-architects.com/ima...0ab5425d/57865daf9f804ac8b22a65160ab5425d.jpg









http://archicree.com/wp-content/upl...-campus-Evergreen-Montrouge-92-2-1024x509.jpg









http://www.greenaffair.com/pics/library/exter-3.jpg









http://www.greenaffair.com/pics/library/toiture.jpg









https://media.glassdoor.com/o/e6/6e/a6/0d/evergreen-le-siège-du-groupe-crédit-agricole-s-a.jpg









https://media.glassdoor.com/o/4252/crédit-agricole-office.jpg








http://www.groupeaurige.fr/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/EOLE_-_Images_-_Axe_2011-06-06.jpg













































http://www.viguier.com/files/project_image_969_image_fr.jpg








I REPEAT *170.000 sqm offices that's GIGANTIC*...samely a 4 small towers......
*Paris has the second offices buildings market in the world with 56 millions sqm surfaces just behing Tokyo Area*....
Paris is not a sleeping beauty but a dynamic economic Monster !!


----------



## alexandru.mircea

tuktoyaktuk said:


> more big offices buildings which are not skyscrapers


Do you have the IBM "campus" from Bois-Colombes?

Right near it there are also HQs of Aviva, Colgate-Palmolive, Coface, GdF Suez, etc.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

alexandru.mircea said:


> Do you have the IBM "campus" from Bois-Colombes?
> 
> Right near it there are also HQs of Aviva, Colgate-Palmolive, Coface, GdF Suez, etc.


hello alexandru...very nice ! i had the ibm campus in my mind.....and there's a big campus in Gennevilliers too...but thanks alexandru
__________

*Campus IBM France et GDF Suez*
Bois-Colombes/west of Paris
*65.000 sqm*

http://www.viguier.com/fr/projet/16/ibm-france
by jean paul VIGUIER architects


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*CAMPUS CRISTAL *
THALES headquarters Designed by ART & BUILD 
*87.000 sqm*
city of Gennevilliers/north west of Paris

http://www.lemoniteur.fr/portfolio/campus-cristal-a-gennevilliers-17995454
http://www.lemoniteur.fr/media/IMAG...625_17995449.jpg.pagespeed.ic.c37qmQ8eUW.webp
Campus Cristal à Gennevilliers_ga.fr
http://www.artbuild.eu/sites/default/files/images/projects/05.jpg
http://www.artbuild.eu/projects/office-and-industry/cristal-office-complex

http://terrellgroup.net/media/reference/photo/2331.jpg






















































http://www.speeg-michel.com/wa_45_p...ristal_MG_9233_20-_20Copie.jpg?2cscwg1suir32l


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*3 Unknown projects*

1.*VIVACITY *
bercy street 151-155
Paris 12eme

refurbishment of an offices building/*23.600 sqm*
no pictures 

but you can see it with google street view:
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8421...4!1s5EnTQNiHnVqb71C6CbiPiQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
__________
https://www.bnppre.fr/p-1/size-big/location-bureaux-19007-m2-non-divisibles-11063.jpg








__________
__________
2.*UNICITY Cetelem headquarters*
141/143 Anatole France street and 14/30 Baudin street
city of Levallois Perret/west of Paris
*36.000 sqm*
delivered now

http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/43634011568web30.jpg
http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/75008611568web06.jpg


















no pictures but you can see it with google street view:
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8966...4!1s7V2J8ofdW_se2DCtRSVgJA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8958...4!1shAEmBLBLTAgKNqIt9G9GvA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
__________
__________
3.*LEMNYS Offices building*
city of Issy les Moulineaux/Paris 15eme
refurbished by architect De Portzamparc
*43.000 sqm*

http://www.christiandeportzamparc.com/fr/projects/peri-xv/


















https://lh3.ggpht.com/Z2M7TBnLAPu0FRwQgEvxxQlwgT6aB35OlFsYCO5gmtUeJsoqtabTrYTam_XFd8d08Q=h900









no pictures but you can see it with google street view:
https://www.google.fr/maps/place/12...09079cf87!8m2!3d48.831089!4d2.2784698!6m1!1e1
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8301...R0if9X7vvlxOSdjjag!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*GRAND PARIS*
Widest autoroute/freeway sections in France

*AUTOROUTE A1 near CDG airport with 14 ways*

with google street view:
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.9660538,2.4813122,444a,20y,41.59t/data=!3m1!1e3

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a0/Roissy-en-France_-_Autoroute_du_Nord_01.jpg








__________
__________

*AUTOROUTE A6 A+B* near on VILLEJUIF city
with google street view:
when you include the others rooads in Parallel with the freewway you have 20 ways.....:nuts::nuts:
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.7949127,2.3445516,218m/data=!3m1!1e3

*AUTOROUTE A6 A+B* near on EVRY city/14 LINES
with google street view:
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.6218202,2.4231863,218m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*you can visit LA DEFENSE*
*Google street view is now up to date : MAY 2016*.....
a trip around the circular boulevard 

https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8899...4!1sb1eJKjTPFjvyIe5SoYWAqw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
_______
unusual view of la defense, the terraces of Nanterre:
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8988...4!1s7KLewb3rbtiK2FWJCzqM7g!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
_______
*project INITIAL*
https://www.bouygues-immobilier.com...30-292J71/images/photo_ext_630_030-292J71.JPG
will be built by Bouygues properties








_______
*Coeur de Quartier Nanterre* behind Grande Arche
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.9014...4!1st8EaGFw7WqKQWD1C2syc3g!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
_______
*refurbishment residential district Les Provinces Françaises*
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.9006...4!1sFkVFeosgF6EyA-Enb5Phow!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

hello to everybody i would like to know your opinion about all the stuff i have posted about Paris.
not about my work but just ABOUT the diversity the density the number of projects construction sites i have post since more than a month...
definitely Paris is very vibrant dynamic....
Did you think sincerely that PARIS had so much realizations and projects ?
Are you surprised ? thanks for your answers.....
i will continue to post but rarely because 95% of my news are now on this website !
And then I am a little exhausted! Saturated ! but I made all this for you!
i have to post news from the 7, 8, 15 and 18 and 9 arrondissements of Paris but not very much....and i will go easy on now


----------



## Lad

Im so grateful to you for all your job. Paris is my favorite city in the world and I was a bit dissapointed that not much was happening here on this forum and as a result I was convinced that it reflected reality. Thanks to you I know I was wrong, sorry many great projects in Paris, great quality, interesting architekture, amazing design. Keep up with a good work, mate


----------



## Titan Man

I honestly didn't think that Paris has so many projects, both skyscrapers and smaller buildings. Regarding some of those comments that Paris should build more skyscrapers, I think those comments are completely unnecesary as we can see here that Paris is getting Europe's tallest (twin) buildings and many other amazing skyscrapers that can already be considered as modern landmarks of this extraordinary city. Also, I have to admit that Paris has the most avant-garde projects in the whole of Europe. While London has hundreds of projects currently under construction or in planning, they're not usually that interesting, but in Paris every new building looks like a masterpiece, even though some of them are not exactly my cup of tea. There, that's my opinion summed up. :nuts: :cheers:


----------



## TM_Germany

I'm also not surprised at the amount of construction in Paris. Sure the french economy has seen better days but Paris is still a giant alpha world city. 

Personally, I dislike the architecture of most of what I've seen, much seems bland or weird looking. I wish they'd built more interesting buildings, however that's just my taste and by no means your fault :lol:

Anyway, thank you very much for your great effort and contributions, I'm very interested in what's going on in Paris.


----------



## caserass

A very, very good job.
And architecture is not skyscrapers only...
:applause:


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

__________
__________

*construction site 134 boulevard Davout*
by RIVP/ housings
Paris 20th

http://www.rivp.fr/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/janvier_14__134_boulevard_davout_récompense_2.jpg








works starded

*HERE* the construction site with google street view:
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8612...4!1swgK96PzmRKuyQxjFEHo_9w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
__________
__________

*construction site Atlantis District*
city of *Massy*/south of Paris

*HERE* the construction site with google street view:june 2016
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.7227...4!1s9ZG_z4gajyJtRalklTWd1Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.7249...4!1sh1cKKaKQfdehAfxz9IDmYg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.7237...4!1s1lf5RiEqyEX30s50uBaclQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
__________
__________

*construction site : Human Sciences House/fondation maison des sciences de l'homme*
Raspail Avenue /*Paris 6eme*

http://www.epaurif.fr/projets/54-bo...ehess-raspail/presentation-fmsh-ehess-raspail
http://architecte-chatillon.com/projets/maison-des-sciences-de-lhomme/

http://architecte-chatillon.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/07-MSH-Travaux-en-cours.jpg









http://architecte-chatillon.com/wp-...09-MSH-travaux-juin16-photo-sergio-grazia.jpg









*HERE* the construction site with google street view:may 2016
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8506..._Pjx7ZRXQzn2ctfgWA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1
__________
__________

*construction site : High Park 92 residential district*
city of *Asnieres*/north west of Paris

*HERE* the construction site with google street view:april 2016
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.9191...03&h=100&yaw=287.39191&pitch=0!7i13312!8i6656
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.9208...03&h=100&yaw=35.662598&pitch=0!7i13312!8i6656
__________
__________

*construction site music city/Cité Musicale*
island Seguin/*city of Boulogne Billancourt*/south west of Paris

*HERE* the construction site with google street view june 2016:
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8272...03&h=100&yaw=266.33237&pitch=0!7i13312!8i6656
__________
__________

*construction site : Okko hotel+Smabtp headquarters* by Wilmotte architects
Porte de Sèvres/Paris 15ème

*HERE* the construction site with google street view may 2016:
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8327...03&h=100&yaw=275.66672&pitch=0!7i13312!8i6656
__________
__________

*construction site : Paris Rive Gauche*
Avenue de Pierre Mendes France/Paris 13eme

*HERE* the construction site with google street view may 2016:
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8389...4!1s4IxP7NBa_hNP0nCPdNp8iQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8368...4!1sECVUZdtOa2qWB3YYJ07GZA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
__________
__________

*construction site : ECOWEST* 
big offices building *58.000 sqm*
city of Levallois Perret/west of Paris

*HERE* the construction site with google street view may 2016:
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.9015...4!1sQbz9gFGXMs5OxPSDzRjmrQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.9019...4!1sGWc5pguivo0o_ZIyFeZlQw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
__________
__________

*construction site "ilot" FONTENOY SEGUR*
PARIS 7eme/*46.000 sqm*

*HERE* the construction site with google street view may 2016:
https://www.google.fr/maps/place/Fo...c43870fcd3!8m2!3d48.851281!4d2.306917!6m1!1e1
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8502...PSDayFxpPondswfXHg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1
__________
__________

*construction site MALAKOFF PICHAT*
121 avenue malakoff
city of Paris 16eme
http://121malakoff.paris/LE CHANTIER.php
http://www.webimm.com/annonces/location/bureau/paris-16eme-75116/103563471-1.html
Architect Franck Hammoutène
12.300 sqm





































*HERE* the construction site with google street view may 2016:
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8738...H3Uri3qBsvbiUGFVyA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8740...ZUoryxw2vPxgN9CmFQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1
__________
__________

*construction site INTOWN PARIS*
place de Budapest. Paris 9eme behind St Lazare rail station
*20.000 sqm* /architect : Bechu

http://www.vectuel.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/InTown16.jpg








http://www.vectuel.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/InTown17.jpg








http://www.intown-paris.fr/

*my pictures*



























*HERE* the construction site with google street view may 2016:
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8777...4!1scACKEyNK1YsZcom1O1Iu8A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8777...4!1scACKEyNK1YsZcom1O1Iu8A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Sesto Elemento

Titan Man said:


> I honestly didn't think that Paris has so many projects, both skyscrapers and smaller buildings.


Actually there are a lot of projects, but not enough french forumers to post them on SSC. That's true ! Even I didn't know all theses projects, that's completly crazy  Not lot of skyscrapers, but so many campus. A bit like Washington.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*construction site Offices building TEMPO*
Paris 19eme / ROSA PARKS district
*16.500 sqm */ architect Ateliers 234 (Olivier Arene)

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13395083_1223473567672192_1150323507_n.jpg









behind the rail station on your left : office building TEMPO
http://www.sodearif.com/uploads/medias/sod-paris-19-gaston-tessiertempo-2015-pers-vue-pointe-v2.jpg









*HERE construction site* with google street view april 2016
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8960...4!1sKcl1jN1Z7pGsR1oNlnRF9A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8964...4!1s9Hz-M-yW2OEX8_ST703Wag!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
__________
__________

*construction site 10 GRENELLE*
refurbishment of offices buildings/*30.000 sqm*
10 boulevard de grenelle/Paris 15eme
by BRAUN architects

http://www.preventionbtp.fr/Actuali...uration-de-taille-boulevard-de-Grenelle-Paris
https://scontent-mad1-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13249741_1627389857586890_1516596287_n.jpg
http://www.10grenelle.fr/bureaux
http://www.braunarchitectes.com/10-grenelle/


















































































*HERE construction site* with google street view may 2016:
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8535...4!1s416YuL2AY6lT4VA5cEf2wQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8535...4!1srhUGhBWc4_JWhkCVNyzz9Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8534...4!1seND-ukOmClIwfdlDFtRsRA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
unknow construction site
__________
__________

*Institut of Audition/ hearing problems* project
by RIVP 

Architect : http://www.vibarchitecture.com
SHON : 4 160 sqm
address : charenton street 63/ 75012 PARIS



















*construction site started* with google street view april 2016:
https://www.google.fr/maps/place/63...eddc928dcf!8m2!3d48.85074!4d2.3737552!6m1!1e1
__________
__________

*construction site ZAC CHANDON*
new residential district
city of Gennevilliers/north west of Paris

*HERE construction site* with google street view april 2016:
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.9211...1SE7gUVwQUZrQjj9aw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1
__________
__________
a new construction site 
*SMARTSIDE Offices building*
40.000 sqm
city of Saint Ouen/ north west of Paris

https://app.eiffage.com/sites/defau.../assets/images/smart_side_1.jpg?itok=cFAed8O6









http://www.studio135.fr/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/S135_SMART-SIDE_maquette_150330.jpg









*HERE* construction site with google street view may 2016:
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.9006...4!1sbXSQFOIdpE4yWd_sY6FVhw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.9011...4!1sYh6r_XMLLb2MvjgbnSmIfw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.9006...4!1sbXSQFOIdpE4yWd_sY6FVhw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*construction site HOTEL DE CRILLON*
Place de la Concorde
PARIS 

*HERE* construction site with google street view may 2016:

https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8666...WKgeDLNSrQCO-uH7qg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8670...nQG8OG5JcjbGOMXGpg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1
__________
__________

construction sites *COEUR MARAIS + FHIVE *
64-66 ARCHIVES street
Paris 3th
end of works q1 2017
*22.000 sqm*
future headquarters MEDIA LAGARDERE

http://vivrelemarais.typepad.fr/blog/2016/03/regroupement-europe-1.html
https://immobilier.jll.fr/location-bureaux/bureaux-a-louer-paris-75003-24605













































*HERE* construction site with google street view may 2016:
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8619...W3WajcDTdcskbOKXhA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8617...3cIbOUwwqNXROyDjbw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1
__________
__________

Paris 11th
Saint Maur Street
Housing construction site
architect Avenier Cornejo

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/12328524_1041188319252239_1205965214_n.jpg








https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/12912826_1806979292863442_1619159183_n.jpg








https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13118008_1008227809270544_1835978213_n.jpg








avenier-cornejo.com


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*OPERATION LOSSERAND*
200-216 street Raymond Losserand
Paris 14th / porte de vanves
offices building refurbishment
*works has began*
Client: Pitch Promotion
Size sqm: *24 000*
architects : BRUTHER

http://bruther.biz/overview/offices-rehabilitation-and-expansion-of-a-high-rise-building-6/
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13102373_212472352473091_182510903_n.jpg









*HERE* construction site with google street view may 2016:
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8285...TiFDf7pmkEPeoWfrkw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8278...4!1sF55WKrluY7IjTyh5YYm9rQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

in front of the *new hotel NOVOTEL SUITES *4stars paris expo:
porte de vanves/paris 14th
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8277...4!1s8lstBsFLaMtYhEF9vkfX1w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
__________
__________

*RETIREMENT HOME + HOUSINGS*
Castagnary_Bessin streets
75015 PARIS
9.600 sqm / architects : Braun architectes

http://www.braunarchitectes.com/castagnary/
http://www.http://static1.squarespa...bced67dd8b8a260/1452094902193/.com/castagnary



















*HERE* construction site with google street view may 2016:
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8306...4!1sexa9hMhxXyeqxRIr7BcucA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
__________
__________

*new green public parc in PARIS 11th district
future JARDIN TRUILLOT*
5.600 sqm

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZE-c7OUgAAMmUI.jpg









http://s1.lprs1.fr/images/2016/05/14/5794969_1.JPG









https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-QveDFUND...bouteille-68-bd-richard-lenoir-paris-11-5.jpg








the restaurant with the red bottle at the top and the building behind will be destroyed this year 2016 for creating this public parc TRUILLOT.

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/12907416_1720975098145292_810730938_n.jpg








the jardin TRUILLOT will bring a view to the church saint ambroise

*HERE* construction site with google street view may 2016:
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8601...4!1sod0t_XOKselMOgniki7Asw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8608...03&h=100&yaw=287.49966&pitch=0!7i13312!8i6656
future public park


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*construction site HOTEL EVOKS* 
by star designer Philippe STARCK
Pompe street. Paris 16th

in a former postal sorting station

http://www.yonder.fr/news/hotels/ph...centre-de-tri-postal-en-un-hotel-exceptionnel

before









after









*HERE* construction site with google street view may 2016:
https://www.google.fr/maps/place/Ru...35a92629fd41d1c9!8m2!3d48.8654314!4d2.2791755
__________
__________

*rebuilding of Paris 13th police station*

http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75/p...ce-du-xiiie-s-accelere-22-10-2015-5210191.php









George Kaplan ‏@monsieurkaplan 








structure from the year 1967 / construction site on 30 june 2016.

http://mikoustudio.com/projects/paris-13-police-station/









*HERE* construction site with google street view april 2016:
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8326...zLiiBUH7M_SA5C5rHw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1
__________
__________

*15ème Art*
33 housings for artists
8-10 passage Dantzig
PARIS 15ème 

http://www.supinvest.fr/programmes/p/residence-15-eme-art-paris-paris-demembrement/


----------



## Neric007

Do you happen to have anything about the Eco-quartier Boucicaut in the 15th ? 
I walked by a few weeks ago and it looked very good.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Neric007 said:


> Do you happen to have anything about the Eco-quartier Boucicaut in the 15th ?
> I walked by a few weeks ago and it looked very good.


hello NERIC007 ! great ! i see that you know a lot about Paris projects and construction sites.
i have not forgotten this project ..... but there's so much things to post about Paris, i will do it now !
____________
____________
*construction site ECO-DISTRICT BOUCICAUT*
PARIS 15eme

http://boucicaut.fr/
http://www.archdaily.com/568711/zac-boucicaut-in-paris-ameller-dubois-and-associes-architectes/
http://boucicaut.fr/boucicaut-english/

http://www.betocib.net/images/uploads/plan_masse_06m.jpg








http://www.sempariseine.fr/IMG/jpg/Boucicaut-axono.jpg








__________
*BOUCICAUT* : *A HIGH-QUALITY NEIGHBORHOOD* IN THE CENTER OF PARIS
The lot was previously home to the Boucicaut Hospital, which opened in the late 19th century. 

2 distinct phases

FIRST PHASE.
An 11-classroom school in the rehabilitated former hospital, opened in 2003.
A nursery with 60 cribs and a medical teaching institute in a rehabilitated pavillon (Pavillon Lenègre) opened in 2009.
Two buildings, including:
public housing
a women’s shelter
a day center for mentally-challenged adults
a structure for dependent elderly people
shops
a 54-space underground parking lot;
public areas: two squares and a new walkway along Pavillon Lenègre, the Rue Lacordaire Garden and the Pavillon Lenègre plaza.

SECOND PHASE.
216 public housing units, including a 49-room residence for migrant workers,
2 shelters for disabled adults (20 rooms in all),
77 rent-controlled housing units,
65 private capped-rent housing units,
60 private lease-purchase housing units,
approximately 6 000 m² in office space, in a company incubator,
approximately 850 m² in shopping space (3 shopping centers),
A 3 444 m² central plaza,
3 walkways.
__________
http://images.adsttc.com/media/images/5379/e98b/c07a/803f/9600/017a/large_jpg/PORTADA.jpg?1400498561








http://images.adsttc.com/media/imag..._jpg/BCC_top_FA_9533_R2-proweb.jpg?1416279757








http://www.ameller-dubois.fr/uploads/projets/medias/architectes_rivp_zac_boucicaut_800.jpg








http://images.adsttc.com/media/imag...ge_jpg/BCC_top_MV4A4471-proweb.jpg?1416280057








http://brossy.com/assets/image/photo-sergio-grazia-2015-BROSSY-logements-paris15-ECR-13.jpg








http://www.construction21.org/france/data/sources/users/12/boucicaut-lotfcc-demonfaucon.jpg








http://www.sempariseine.fr/IMG/jpg/boucicaut-mg-au_14-mg-au_boucicaut_m-denance_2_.jpg








http://www.sempariseine.fr/IMG/jpg/Zac_Boucicaut_paris_15eme.jpg








http://www.metal-ip.fr/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/WP_20150807_11_47_16_Pro.jpg








http://images.adsttc.com/media/imag...g/MG-AU_Boucicaut_SHIMMURA_(9).jpg?1400498976








http://www.ameller-dubois.fr/uploads/projets/medias/architectes_rivp_zac_boucicaut_19.jpg








http://boucicaut.fr/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/29_franck-badaire-8.jpg








THE CHAPEL WILL BE RENOVATED
http://boucicaut.fr/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/9.jpg








http://images.adsttc.com/media/imag...0/da00/11a5/large_jpg/stringio.jpg?1360761291









http://lesmaconsparisiens.fr/realisation/paris-15-boucicaut-lot-d

















http://lesmaconsparisiens.fr/realisation/paris-15-parc-lumiere


----------



## C4creeper

The Institute of Audition project is gorgeous. Hope it'll be executed like the renders.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13743063_330166163982214_1511150425_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13696922_1222706317747949_1487397371_n.jpg









*court house tower *
paris 17eme
by renzo piano/160 m tall
__________
__________

*housings*
fulton street 
paris 13eme
by architect bernard buhler

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13636080_305220366479532_72464534_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13715216_121889378250065_950401652_n.jpg








__________
__________

*206 Housings* / 
Convention street 
75015 Paris

Jean Paul Viguier Architecture/18.200 sqm
http://www.archdaily.com/81092/rue-de-la-convention-housing-jean-paul-viguier-architecture



































__________
__________

*145 student housings* 
Restructurating
NZI Architectes 
Colonel Pierre Avia street
Paris 15ème
4400 sqm

http://nziarchitectes.tumblr.com/post/132945710384/145-chambres-étudiantes-paris-habitat

















__________
__________

*QU4DRANS* Offices buildings
Issy wharf
Paris 15eme
by architect WILMOTTE

first phase inaugurated : 46.000 sqm 
second phase began ! 40.000 sqm

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13116695_977737718988162_46249815_n.jpg









https://www.bnppre.fr/a-louer/burea...bureaux-45800-m2-non-divisibles-11012563.html






















































http://news-room.fr/wp-content/uploads/bfmtv/news/2016/quadrans_maquette.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*NECKER-Paris Descartes medecine faculty : restructurating*
http://www.patriarche.fr/projet/rehabilitation-faculte-de-medecine-necker

Surface : 22 000 sqm
Henn Architekten Architect
PARIS 15eme


















__________
__________
*PATRONAGE LAIQUE*
cultural-cultual center
62 avenue felix faure
Paris 15eme

http://www.architectes-paris.com/projets/le-patronage-laique-du-15eme-7619.html
http://www.patronagelaique.fr/
by MAB + LAPS Architecture

Surface : 1.500 sqm cultural center + 1.400 sm housings

http://www.mabarquitectura.com/index.php/portfolio/paris-2010/
http://www.archello.com/sites/default/files/1MABLAPS057.jpg












































__________
__________

*Project INSTITUT PASTEUR*
restructurating of 48.000 sqm laboratories + extension 6.000 sqm/during years 2014-2018
PARIS 15eme

http://www.century21-quai-ouest-paris-15.com/actus/1231410297/
http://www.mairie15.paris.fr/mairie15/jsp/site/Portal.jsp?document_id=17824&portlet_id=545
http://www.laurent-architecture.com...pasteur-25?session=u71nejspd7jgn4s8qgd077qss5

http://www.cicad.fr/visus/visu_1416576441.jpg








http://www.cicad.fr/visus/visu_1416576363.jpg








__________
__________
*POST MUSEUM/MUSEE DE LA POSTE*
renovating project
34 boulevard de Vaugirard
PARIS 15eme

http://www.mairie15.paris.fr/mairie15/jsp/site/Portal.jsp?document_id=17772&portlet_id=545
http://www.poste-immo.fr/fr/Actualites/A-la-une/Le-Musee-de-La-Poste-se-renove-Lancement-du-chantier
http://www.ladressemuseedelaposte.fr/La-renovation

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CkWO0GDWUAAD_Ae.jpg
https://ladresseip.files.wordpress.com/2016/06/b3a8934.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*New school/college OLIVIER DE SERRES*
rue de la Saida
PARIS 15eme
architect jean françois schmitt

http://gec-ingenierie.fr/batiment-culturel-groupe-scolaire-rue-olivier-de-serres-paris-15/
http://jf-schmit.fr/projet/eco-ecole-maternelle-et-elementaire/





















































__________
__________

*"Les Ciels du XVème" Vaugirard *
housings project
Paris 15ème 

http://www.peterson.fr/programme-neuf-5822.php


























__________
__________

*10 housings*
built by RIVP ‏@_RIVP_
39-41 Castagnary street
Paris 15e


















RIVP ‏@_RIVP_


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*LE VILLAGE EMERIAU*
36, rue Emeriau
Paris 15eme
*built year 1973 by architects Jallat_Proux in the Le Corbusier Style*
15.600 sqm/49,90 m tall/180 housings + librairy

http://www.pss-archi.eu/immeubles/FR-75056-12951.html
http://www.batiactu.com/edito/isolation-par-l-exterieur-et-renovation-des-menuiseries-40888.php
http://www.theconstructionindex.fr/news/view/une-enveloppe-zinc-graphique-rythme-le-village-emeriau

http://cache.20minutes.fr/photos/2015/02/11/1973-180-logements-32-38-81fd-diaporama.jpg









before with recent colors but not original from the beginning








http://www.batiactu.com/images/auto...132_village-emeriau-apres-odc-architectes.jpg








now
*The building receives again its original colors white and orange of 1970s*

a fabulous building you can see it full refurbished on google street view may 2016:
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8497...4!1sWMZcbsDMHwLiEU2TmtjEfg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8502...4!1st4pD1CQHjKCK9LtH1L4uOQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8500...4!1s205r6kOOhCWQwoApV7hmkg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
__________
__________

*54 housings*
bld de Grenelle
75015 Paris

delivered
with google street view
https://www.google.com/maps/@48.848...MraEMMYMr4zAN3q_kA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-_FRyQtnCXPg/UqUC-eVIJjI/AAAAAAAACys/NfJQRkAxjVI/s1600/périphériques.JPG








http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-L4rJsPUEjgA/UqUCwzgeURI/AAAAAAAACyg/6zQBERSOLH4/s1600/périphériques2.JPG


----------



## RubyToast

@tuktoyaktuk
A big THANK YOU man, for your high quality contribution to this thread. Paris needs more forumers like you!


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Novancia Business School Paris *
*by architecture studio*
3 Armand Moisant street 
75015 Paris

"Restructuring and extension of a business school and construction of a complex: 3 amphitheaters (2 x 70 seats and 1 x 90 seats), a 300-seat auditorium, film set, food and beverage areas, and an independent office building."

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Novancia
http://www.architecture-studio.fr/en/projects/pamoi1/novancia_business_school.html
http://www.archdaily.com/431412/novancia-business-school-as-architecture-studio

http://www.novancia.fr/documents/concours-master/img/Novancia.jpg








http://images.adsttc.com/media/imag...4e/large_jpg/005_Georges_Fessy.jpg?1380076285








http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-SJaVqGfzxtE/UpnKl0o8f0I/AAAAAAAACHI/WPVrqx0de7E/s1600/DSCN9288.JPG








http://images.adsttc.com/media/imag...g/novancia_GeorgesFessy_031_HD.jpg?1380076363








https://www.amc-archi.com/mediatheq...-de-commerce-advancia-architecture-studio.jpg








http://img.over-blog-kiwi.com/0/69/18/95/201307/ob_68fdd54b7562da2b37662ca1169f0e8a_dscn0866.jpg








http://img.over-blog-kiwi.com/0/69/18/95/201307/ob_27bbb9d5755f756ec9fa4e12f9a2dba7_dscn0864.jpg








http://images.adsttc.com/media/imag...jpg/Takuji_Shimmura_MG_1666_HD.jpg?1380076307








https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3817/12715389043_50751b6796_b.jpg








https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7273/7494585486_736f76dbaf_b.jpg









*very unusual very original....Paris is a fabulous melting pot of architecture*


----------



## Neric007

^^

I really like that building but I find it looks a bit odd next to its surroundings.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Neric007 said:


> ^^
> 
> I really like that building but I find it looks a bit odd next to its surroundings.


hello neric007 around this novancia school you have no old architecture no haussmannian buildings...the 15eme arrondissement of Paris is very young about architecture buildings.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*The media façade of the new gaumont alesia* movie theater/cinema is the largest in France with *240 sqm.*

http://ooh-tv.fr/2016/07/22/france-la-nouvelle-mediafacade-led-de-240m2-du-cinema-gaumont-alesiaa/








__________
__________

*construction site : 31 housings*
boulevard ornano/Paris 18eme
by architect antoine regnault

http://www.antoineregnault.fr/projet/ornano/
http://www.antoineregnault.fr/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/orn061.jpg








http://www.antoineregnault.fr/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/orn03.jpg








http://www.antoineregnault.fr/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/IMG_0137_retouchée.png









construction site with google street view may 2016:
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8943...4!1sMbs8s4X6N_nEXWbnS9yg0w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
__________
__________

*construction site 51 Rue La BOETIE*
Paris 8eme/10.300 sqm
Offices building refurbishment
Concept Design : Lobjoy Bouvier Boisseau
BET : Khephren, Ingerop, Etamine, Jean-Claude Campion

http://www.webimm.com/annonces/location/bureau/paris-8eme-75008/105070963-1.html?ctx=recherche
https://immobilier.jll.fr/location-bureaux/bureaux-a-louer-paris-75008-66120
http://lbb-architecture.com/realisation/1319-rue-de-la-boetie-7

before








after








with atrium









construction site with google street view april 2016:
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8735...8oyht6m8fu-maK1vLA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1
__________
__________

*construction site METROPOLITAN*
refurbishment of an Offices building
13 Boulevard Berthier
Paris 17eme

*16.800 sqm*
http://www.webimm.com/annonces/location/bureau/paris-17eme-75017/102630281-1.html?ctx=recherche
https://www.bnppre.fr/p-3/size-big/location-bureaux-17152-m2-non-divisibles-8738.jpg








https://www.bnppre.fr/p-6/size-big/location-bureaux-17152-m2-non-divisibles-8738.jpg








http://france.cushwakeproperty.com/...an_Pers01_07-940x720.jpg?width=940&height=720








https://www.bnppre.fr/a-louer/burea...bureaux-17152-m2-non-divisibles-13010798.html









construction site with google street view may 2016:
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8902...iVLGH-F4doyD5CVXaw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8898...N9nDkwBrqzPt_LP1GA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1
__________
__________

*construction site 44 Boulevard de Vaugirard*
refurbishment of an Offices building/*26.200 sqm*
Paris 15eme 

http://www.webimm.com/annonces/location/bureau/paris-15eme-75015/108653883-3.html?ctx=recherche
https://www.realestate.bnpparibas.fr/img/fr/EMFR.B15012772.82710_15013526.jpg









construction site with google street view may 2016:
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8414...9hgCY3pm9Y3MYXLk2g!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8412...3jcfMC5g8gbWZ9luHA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1
__________
__________

*construction site GREENELLE*
refurbishment of an Offices building/*14.000 sqm*
43 quai/wharf de Grenelle/Beaugrenelle District
Paris 15eme

http://www.webimm.com/annonces/location/bureau/paris-15eme-75015/106162945-1.html?ctx=recherche
http://www.gci-site.com/img/upload/reference_images/images/photo-c848x565.jpg









construction site with google street view may 2016:
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8505...qqd3JL_Q4IyP8new0A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1
__________
__________

*THE END * THANKS FOR YOUR "LIKES"........


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

DON'T WORRY BE HAPPY
i will continue to post but not so much 

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13704209_248911498828612_434151251_n.jpg








fulton street/Paris 13eme/housings/buhler architect
You can ask me questions or if you want news or pictures about buildings or projects or construction site...i am here and ready to answer !
but it's not possible to post per example every housings construction sites of Paris:
every year 10.000 housings are built in Paris=300 or 400 constructions sites in Paris per year


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

hello guys and girls i will post this virtual rendering again.








i didn't know that a woman can work in an offices building with a BIKINI.......


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*construction site ELYSEES LICORNE*
*future 5 stars luxury hotel by FAUCHON *
Place de la Madeleine
Paris 8eme

http://www.dtacc.com/fr/pages/PROJETS/HOTELS/proj-HOTELS/LUXURY-MADELEINE.htmld 





































61 rooms_suites/*4.300 sqm*

construction site with google street view may 2016:
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8703...4!1sy0tW-2_k-_OgBGbqPGXCSw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8701...4!1sZ8CAoKzOJ-wqVu6KIY3DVA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
_________
_________
*construction site ECODISTRICT de la MARINE*
city of Colombes/Bois-Colombes
west of Paris

"Eco-quartier de la Marine - Lot C- DESIGNER CHRISTOPHE ROUSSELLE
Located in the heart of the Marine eco-district in Colombes, this social housing project has a very high quality image and finish, while remaining within a very tight budget.
The principle underlying the project was to respond to each situation with a generous
outdoor space. Like metal plates that might have slid over each other to let in more light, the building possesses a certain lightness created by an illusion of levitation."

http://divisare.com/projects/304183...ilippe-ruault-eco-quartier-de-la-marine-lot-c
a lot of pictures

http://www.leoffdd.fr/projets2015-110.php
https://www.colombes.fr/urbanisme/amenagement-du-territoire-1006.html
http://compagniedupaysage.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/ref_marine_04.jpg









http://www.patrick-chaimovitch.org/album-2186126.html
http://a2.images.architettura-itali...uto,q_80/v1448638556/yx6ax2x3r8mbv7rczqn3.jpg























































city of colombes/bois colombes + la defense
http://data.parismetropole2020.com/data/10589_web_01.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*ECODISTRICT BERGERES *
city of Puteaux/near on La Defense
west of Paris

*the ECODISTRICT BERGERES ON 11,5 HA with:*
_2.200 housings
_11.000 sqm offices 
_11.000 sqm shops
_ 2 schools_colleges
_1 nursery
_2 public car parkings
_1 hôtel 3 stars
_1 tourism residence 4 stars 
_and an amazing 3 HA public park with bridges, lakes and an "old ruin"

*THE ECODISTRICT BERGERES OR DISNEYLAND PARIS NUMBER 2 *

http://s1.lprs1.fr/images/2016/04/18/5725907_ee066b7a-00ce-11e6-bff4-f3b42d3a92c0-1.jpg








http://www.paris-immobilier-prestig...ux-eco-quartier-les-bergeres-92800-1030-1.jpg








http://thbr.figarocms.net/images/cA...it-in/0x1200/2386e498401a494dad8f250ca37ff3aa








http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/944864berganimfvue08aveccielu84w.jpg








https://i.ytimg.com/vi/Zs-Bf3J4HZY/maxresdefault.jpg








http://docplayer.fr/docs-images/23/2035867/images/8-0.png








__________
*Éco-quartier des Bergères*









__________
http://www.puteaux.fr/var/plain_sit...ent-travaux-ecoquartier-bergeres-mai-2016.pdf
in french : report of the construction site in may 2016
__________
*construction site with google street view may 2016:*
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8845...e8zQcq4kV96Z1B6mBw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8841...8xdBevwzGU584cvArw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8833...guEEftEVjmloT3zuhw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

city of MEUDON
south west of PARIS

*refurbishment of an Airship hangar*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Airship_hangar








*before refurbishment*

"The first real airship hangar was built as Hangar “Y” at Chalais Meudon near Paris in 1879 where the engineers Charles Renard and Arthur Constantin Krebs constructed their first airship “La France”. 
Hangar “Y” is one of the few remaining airship hangars in Europe."

*after refurbishment*
https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5101/5628203301_5de4b7c1ef_b.jpg








http://www.hauts-de-seine.fr/filead...aporama/20120701-insolite/33_JLD_Hangar-Y.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*city of PALAISEAU*
south of Paris

*the largest RESIDENTIAL ECODISTRICT IN FRANCE*
http://www.quartiercamilleclaudel.fr/
http://www.ville-palaiseau.fr/grandsprojets/lecoquartier-camille-claudel.htm

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3815/11373812724_8e2f6b6723_c.jpg
http://ecoquartier-camille-claudel.leforum.eu/portal.php
https://twitter.com/m_pasquio/status/602174892256186368
http://www.cq-plateau-palaiseau.net/urbanisme/eco-quartier/


----------



## Brenn86

Wo, thanks for all the updates, Tuktoyaktuk.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*construction site : ABBEY PENTHEMONT*
renovating by architects http://www.chaixetmorel.com/fr/cat/7/265/








PARIS 7eme

https://www.vinci.com/vinci.nsf/fr/...bbaye_de_penthemont_a_paris_france_052016.htm

in project *5stars Marriott hotel* of 50 rooms and new *headquarters of Yves Saint Laurent* Company
*6.900 sqm*/buildings from 18th century








__________
__________

*Project Breteuil-Ségur...ex-headquarters of Michelin Company*
housings, offices, nursery and 3000 sqm public garden
Avenue de Breteuil
Paris 7eme

http://www.breteuil-segur.fr/
http://www.quartier-breteuil.fr/presentation-du-programme-covea-1961


















construction permit accorded 
http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75/p...la-villa-segur-affiche-13-04-2016-5712061.php








__________
__________
*13 Avenue de Saxe*
former convent place transformed in Housings and public garden
by ECDM architects
Paris 7eme

http://www.urukia.com/ecdm-designs-wavy-elevation-apartment-building-paris/












































__________
__________

*PICTURES OF THE NEW RODIN MUSEUM*
PARIS 7eme

http://www.challenges.fr/galeries-p...couvrez-le-nouveau-musee-rodin-en-images.html
http://fr.euronews.com/2015/11/11/reouverture-du-musee-rodin








__________
__________
*Musée Maillol * 
59-61 Rue de Grenelle,
75007 Paris.

REOPENING september 2016 after refurbishment
http://www.la-clau.net/info/11114/le-musee-maillol-de-paris-rouvrira-en-septembre-2016-11114








__________
__________

*Restructurating Ended of HEALTH MINISTERY OFFICES*
14 AVENUE DUQUESNE 
PARIS 7eme
SURFACE : *51.000 sqm*
restructurated by BRAUN architects :http://www.braunarchitectes.com/


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

_LAENNEC PARIS
PPR KERING headquarters
luxury apparts
former Laennec Hospital
Paris 7eme_

https://www.flickr.com/photos/aladinphotos/



























http://laennec.blogs.com/.a/6a00d8341cf2bb53ef01b7c6d79089970b-pi








http://cdn-lejdd.ladmedia.fr/var/le...-laennec/9374052-1-fre-FR/Hopital-Laennec.jpg








http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-UpNKdpT9Uz4/VIGP114KGVI/AAAAAAAAf8I/9X7BTw0olVE/s1600/3+(Custom).JPG








http://www.isolation-paris.fr/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/chantier-laennec1.jpg








http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-CUYIezxJuUs/VIGP15C4E6I/AAAAAAAAf8M/cAI7kRLIQto/s1600/2+(Custom).JPG








http://www.vps-immo.com/accueil_vps/images/com_jea/images/331/IMG_0117.JPG








http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-5AmInwlI6tI/VIGP1tahYDI/AAAAAAAAf8E/djrG0pN2dRw/s1600/1+(Custom).JPG








http://www.reedmidemphotos.com/Down...-144545fc0dedeb11e55e5d43568d6823/Laennec.JPG








http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Xl9qMJtWQ3s/VIGP2ndCAVI/AAAAAAAAf8U/-YdXEkNZIHU/s1600/3a+(Custom).JPG








http://www.dcf-demenagement-paris.f.../190/411/464628c0010f47e2b9969aad3c56fedc.jpg








http://laennec.blogs.com/.a/6a00d8341cf2bb53ef01b8d0846de9970c-pi

_LAENNEC LA CHAPELLE 
PPR KERING DIRECTION_








http://www.cobedesign.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/board-room_2_s1.jpg









_A FABULOUS RESTRUCTURATING.......KOONS ON THE RIGHT SIDE_


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*128-130 boulevard Raspail*
Offices building/10.000 sqm
restructurating by Franklin Azzi Architecture - 2015
Paris 6eme

http://www.gpfgroupe.fr/
http://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/a...ge_optimized/Panorama-EXISTANT.jpg?1419005667












































__________
__________

*residential project*
by architects Antonini-Darmon
Paris 5eme

http://www.antonini-darmon.fr/news-59

_132 housings 8.970 sqm 
_shops 1.230 sqm
total : *10 200 sqm*




































this project will replace a former Mercedes auto-repair-garage here on google street view :

https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8477...4!1s-DwI5AZ106YFicBHe3T1cw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8476...03&h=100&yaw=296.84598&pitch=0!7i13312!8i6656

the construction will begin
__________
__________

*SORBONNE LIBRARY renovated*
Paris 5eme

http://www.hotels-paris-rive-gauche.com/blog/2014/01/23/la-bibliotheque-renovee-de-la-sorbonne/





















































________
________

*Project EXTENSION CLUNY MUSEUM*
Paris 5eme

http://immobilier.lefigaro.fr/artic...yen-age_28d7f918-c415-11e5-8f83-633af9275f4a/
http://www.musee-moyenage.fr/actual...n-mutations/projet-modernisation-cluny-4.html
http://www.lemoniteur.fr/media/IMAGE/2014/07/16/IMAGE_20140716_24886085.jpg




























*Project Cluny 4* 




translation in english


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*HILTON PARIS OPERA since 2015*
Saint-Lazare rail station
5 stars
Paris 8eme

pictures hilton.com

















__________
__________

*PARIS EIGHT*
Office building
40 rue de Courcelles 
PARIS 8eme

http://www.darchitectures.com/



































wouaw !!!!
__________
__________

*MARIGNY THEATER restructurating*
re-opening end of 2017
Paris 8eme

http://www.architematica.com/mes-re...ehabilitation-du-theatre-marigny-a-paris.html








http://www.lefigaro.fr/theatre/2015...ult-main-dans-la-main-pour-sa-reouverture.php
http://i.f1g.fr/media/ext/805x453_c...0a9b8-a1e6-11e2-acd7-f9284186f304-805x453.jpg








__________
__________

*31 rue du Colisée*
offices building refurbishment by architect Archicrea DP/ *9.000 sqm*
Paris 8eme

http://www.arcora.com/projets/rehabilitation-de-bureaux-au-31-rue-du-colisee/









project on google street view april 2016:
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8713...SgJJDbjHDjiQyCbOeg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1
__________
__________

*new Hôtel Pershing Hall 5 stars*
49, Pierre Charon street 
75008 Paris

http://www.pershinghall.com/
http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/657645PershinghallHotel.jpg








__________
__________

*Russian orthodox Cathedral saint alexandre nevsky*
refurbishment 
Paris 8eme

my pîctures


----------



## 676882

Well, now that's a Paris thread, thanks to tuktoyaktuk))


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

_LE PLAZA ATHENEE PARIS_

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/m-Ca8JnYW4A/maxresdefault.jpg








__________

_LE PENINSULA PARIS_

http://blog.espritgourmand.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Lobby-Restaurant-2.jpg









http://civilianglobal.com/images/sized/Lobby-Restaurant-3_1400_933_c1.jpg?5485f5








__________

_LE ROYAL MONCEAU PARIS_

http://lelookmag.com/wp-content/upl...l-monceau-raffles-thelookworld-thelookmag.jpg









http://www.terroirsdechefs.com/var/...FR/Restaurant-la-Cuisine-du-Royal-Monceau.jpg








___________

_LE FOUQUET'S BARRIERE PARIS_

http://www.edouardfrancois.com/uplo...1-FouquetsBarriere_EF_fouquets-facade1_01.jpg









https://exp.cdn-hotels.com/hotels/1000000/20000/19500/19460/19460_491_z.jpg









_The competition being intense between the Global Cities, Paris renovates all its luxury hotels and opens it others!_


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*PROJECT MERCURIALES TOWERS *
Porte de Bagnolet
city of BAGNOLET /east of PARIS

BELIEVE IT OR NOT !!!!! 
*The Mercuriales Towers will be refurbished into 2 hotels* of 840 rooms : 840 x 2 = *1680 hotels rooms* :nuts::nuts:
*with a congress center*

http://lesvertsbagnolet.over-blog.c...rs-mercuriales-se-transforment-en-hotels.html









https://ingridnc.files.wordpress.com/2013/02/mercuriales-244.jpg









this is really crazy :nuts::nuts:


----------



## Neric007

Some fantastic refurbishment projects !


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Neric007 said:


> Some fantastic refurbishment projects !


hello Neric007 Offices square meters are not easy profitable in the East "Workers_popular" suburbs of Paris.
the sqm of offices costs only 200 or 250 euros in this areas,
but the companies prefer build their headquarters in the west of Paris ...La Defense et caetera where the sqm is 2 or 3 time more expensive.....
The Mercuriales towers are not profitable for offices sqm.....


----------



## R.T.

Impressive as usual.
I can just imagine the prices of the appartments on the former Laënnec hospital.

A lot of cool and interesting projects. You make Paris very "vibrante".


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

R.T. said:


> Impressive as usual.
> I can just imagine the prices of the appartments on the former Laënnec hospital.
> 
> A lot of cool and interesting projects. You make Paris very "vibrante".


hello R.T. please look at this...it's really crazy !

*140 rue de grenelle*
luxury apparts
Paris 7eme
http://www.feau-immobilier.fr/programme-140_RUE_DE_GRENELLE.aspx
sqm price from 23.400 *to 69.853 euros*
*
THAT'S a new Parisian Record* !!!!
*69.853 euros the square meter* for a residential building.

It's an HOTEL PARTICULIER of 544 sqm in the 7th arrondissement

http://www.bellesdemeures.com/annon...ypebien=14&tri=d_dt_crea&bd=List_Bien_Agences


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

_SOFITEL PARIS LE FAUBOURG_
15 Boissy d'Anglas street 
75008 Paris
OPEN since spring 2015

https://i0.bookcdn.com/data/Photos/...-Paris-Le-Faubourg-Hotel-photos-Exterior.JPEG
https://latteluxurynews.files.wordpress.com/2015/04/475242_num1062256.jpg
http://static.thousandwonders.net/Hotel.Sofitel.Paris.le.Faubourg.original.19089.jpg
https://i0.bookcdn.com/data/Photos/...-Paris-Le-Faubourg-Hotel-photos-Exterior.JPEG
http://assets.hotelaparis.com/uploads/pictures/000/035/891/Suite_Collection.jpg
http://www.firstluxemag.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/Chambre-deluxe.jpg
http://sofitel-paris-le-faubourg-ho...otos/OriginalPhoto/2087/208703/208703605.JPEG
































































INNER PARIS has *73* hotels with 5 stars and *79* with the AREA -Ile de France.
INNER PARIS has *359* hotels with 4 stars and *521* with the AREA -Ile de France.
INNER PARIS has *702* hotels with 3 stars and *1066* with the AREA -Ile de France.
__________
__________

*Alexandre III bridge refurbishment project*

http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75/i...trouver-tout-son-eclat-03-11-2015-5244375.php








__________
__________

*refurbishment of the HOTEL DE LA MARINE can begin*
Place de la Concorde
Paris 8eme

http://www.directmatin.fr/patrimoin...-de-lhotel-de-la-marine-peut-commencer-719463








__________
__________

*HEDIARD* luxury grocery store
will triple the surface of his store from 500 sqm to 1500 sqm
reopening end year 2016
place de la Madeleine
paris 8eme

http://www.lefigaro.fr/sortir-paris...-concerts-restaurants-ce-que-reserve-2016.php








__________
__________

__________
__________

_GRAND PALAIS PARIS_

_MONUMENTA 2016 Huang Yong Ping Empires at the Grand Palais_

http://uk.france.fr/en/events/monumenta-2016-huang-yong-ping-empires-grand-palais

Huang Yong Ping will create an immense immersive installation. The spectacular project consists of a colorful architecture of eight islands, over which looms a structure whose drop shadow, through both its direction and form, combines with that of the metal skeleton of the glass dome.
Standing back in the central Grande Allée, this perspective allows visitors to fully appreciate the entire installation and the scale of the Nave, which the artist is taking on.=

http://s1.lemde.fr/image/2016/05/09...-0508-11_d0711e4150d12274d80d56b9dfe8188f.jpg








http://www.grandpalais.fr/sites/default/files/field_magazine_thumbnail/mail_dsc_0100_copie.jpg








https://rockartfashion.files.wordpress.com/2016/06/img_20160615_194210.jpg








https://rockartfashion.files.wordpress.com/2016/06/img_20160615_192243.jpg








http://s2.lemde.fr/image/2016/05/09...out-sont_99d7083fdf0c2a20316570a9dc834693.jpg








__________
__________

*EGLISE/CHURCH DE LA MADELEINE*
PLACE DE LA MADELEINE
Paris 8eme

refurbishment project : The ledge on East should be restored this summer
http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75/p...chef-d-oeuvre-en-peril-25-02-2016-5577199.php
http://medias.photodeck.com/65449d0...d30/facade-eglise-la-madeleine-paris_uxga.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*BEAUJON DISTRICT*
PARIS 8eme

*construction site on the former BEAUJON hospital*
http://www.paris-beaujon.fr/
housings, schools, swimming pool, sport center, offices, public park, nursery, residence for workers et caetera

links to the pictures:
http://www.lexpress.fr/region/ile-d...s-nouveaux-hlm-de-luxe-parisiens_1691567.html
http://www.sempariseine.fr/IMG/jpg/plan_masse_beaujon.jpg
http://www.ebeaujon.org/
https://stephanechalmeau.wordpress.com/2014/03/04/zac-beaugeon-paris/espace-beaujon-paris-8-eme-15/
http://www.escalade-paris.fr/wp-content/gallery/murmur-pantin/MurMur-dever.JPG

http://www.paris-beaujon.fr/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=20&Itemid=136
http://www.ameller-dubois.fr/fr/actualites/article/les-ecoles-de-l-allee-de-funes
http://www.archicontemporaine.org/RMA/p-8-lg0-ZAC-Beaujon-lot-05.htm?fiche_id=4175
http://www.crea-diffusion.com/realisations-corian/facade-corian-beaujon-paris/
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAic/Kuxe7bZGX2k/w686-h515-no/IMG_0155.JPG
__________

overall planning

















__________
school de funes allee

















































































http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75/p...-faubourg-saint-honore-23-05-2016-5822673.php








social housings, offices coming soon

http://www.crea-diffusion.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/Façade-beaujon1.jpg








http://www.crea-diffusion.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/Façade-beaujon.jpg









https://guervillymauffret.files.wor...2c2a9s-chalmeau-non-libre-de-droits.jpg?w=704








sport center/gymnase beaujon

https://stephanechalmeau.files.wordpress.com/2014/03/cf021145c2a9s-chalmeau-non-libre-de-droits.jpg
swimming pool













__________
district beaujon with google street view may 2016:
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8754...4!1sDtQJENpXIffYD4tnX7J5ag!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8750...4!1sn_J0LieCoE-0c8bt3Xz3RA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## hseugut

Orgasmique ! Merci tuktoyaktuk !


----------



## David Louis

I don't like the new space of the Cluny museum. With this location, this old building, I hope it will be much much more better. The Cluny 4 project is not bad, but not too good.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

David Louis said:


> I don't like the new space of the Cluny museum. With this location, this old building, I hope it will be much much more better. The Cluny 4 project is not bad, but not too good.


hello david i am not fan of such projects which wants to join a contemporary building to an antique site......
in the museum of cluny you can see the oldest stones of Paris with les Arenes, roman architecture from the second or third century.
the project cluny 4 is just a new building with a reception area for visitors_tourists.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

hseugut said:


> Orgasmique ! Merci tuktoyaktuk !


merci hseugut sympa / thanks hseugut !


----------



## Josedc

I literally have to visit this thread almost at a daily basis to keep up with so many projects. Tuktoyaktuk you have done an amazing job with this thread.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Josedc said:


> I literally have to visit this thread almost at a daily basis to keep up with so many projects. Tuktoyaktuk you have done an amazing job with this thread.


thank you josedc...now it's not a long way to the end of my posts list !
Paris has 20 districts_arrondissements, i have just to post some news of arrondissements 11, 18 and 19 and then it's THE END.
josedc we are now on page 495....but i began on page 472 or 473 with nickname Jouall and after with nickname tuktoyaktuk.

this is my favourite page : page 479 with more than 50 offices buildings projects and construction sites : 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=332767&page=479
but too dense and not easy to open....


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

https://scontent-mxp1-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13732156_1294335117244781_1388672820_n.jpg








*construction site MUSIC CITY/CITE MUSICALE*
boulogne billancourt city-south west of Paris


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*ZAC CLICHY BATIGNOLLES*
PARIS 17eme

GREEN LIGHT for 2 new construction sites:

1.*TWIST offices building by Odile DECQ architect*
10.400 sqm

http://www.icade.fr/references/bureaux/twist-paris-17eme-zac-clichy-batignolles
http://www.odiledecq.com/ddoc-10519-Vue_1.jpg
http://www.icade.fr/en/content/down...sion/4/file/2016_07_26_Icade+_CP_+VUK+(2).pdf

"Off-plan sale agreement signed for the Twist building in the ClichyBatignolles
development zone (ZAC)
On 12 July, Icade entered into an off-plan sale agreement with Groupe
des Assurances du Crédit Mutuel for the Twist office building
(10,340 sq.m), located in the N5 lot of the Clichy-Batignolles
development zone (ZAC), which is managed by Paris Batignolles
Aménagement. Twist, which is due to be completed in Q4 2018, has
been awarded the following labels: HQE Excellent (2015 rules), BREEAM
Excellent (2013 rules), Effinergie+ (RT 2012) and Biosourcé (2015 rules)."




























__________
__________

2.*THEMIS Offices building by Corinne Vezzoni architect*
10.700 sqm

http://www.icade.fr/references/bureaux/themis-paris-17eme-clichy-batignolles
http://www.vezzoni-associes.com/wp-...03/clichy-batignolles-vezzoni-architectes.jpg


















Themis, located in Clichy-Batignolles, is the 1st building to be
awarded the BBCA label (low-carbon building)
On July 5, Patrick Nossent, Chairman of Certivéa, awarded the BBCA
label (low-carbon building) to Icade's Themis building, in the presence of
Emmanuelle Cosse, Minister of Housing and Sustainable Homes.
Themis is a 10,655-sq.m office building located on the Douaumont
Boulevard (Paris, 17th district).


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*PARIS CHAMPS ELYSEES*
construction site started for the GALERIES LAFAYETTE mall
opening year 2018

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CoYaE_4XgAALFBs.jpg








__________
__________

* BOUCICAUT district*
PARIS 15eme

AA ‏@revueAA 
Last construction site of this district : 109 housings by architect PETITDIDIERPRIOUX


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*VEOLIA ENVIRONNEMENT headquarters*
city of Aubervilliers/ north suburbs of Paris
by architect Feichtinger/45.000 sqm
works ended

http://www.agence-on.com/
http://www.leparisien.fr/espace-pre...t-en-seine-saint-denis-23-07-2016-5988757.php


----------



## 676882

I just loved Virgin on the Champs, especially their octagonal hall ((


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

..


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*LA SAMARITAINE construction site*
paris 1er

Restoration of frescoes and paints
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CoZEHTUW8AAopxV.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CoZEIEGWYAAS98Y.jpg








__________
__________

*RUSSIAN ORTHODOX CHURCH/Religious center*
paris 7eme
by architect WILMOTTE

https://www.amc-archi.com/photos/do...-a-paris,5376/l-eglise-orthodoxe-de-la-sain.1


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

hello friends good news
*the renzo piano court house tower* will be a little bit higher than i expected !

https://scontent-mxp1-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/12407690_193613030990388_205153959_n.jpg








look at the top the cladding will be higher than the concrete structure....perhaps 10 meters more ????
:banana:

https://scontent-mxp1-1.cdninstagra...x750/13694757_855041244600780_266383778_n.jpg








________
________
*PORTE POUCHET construction site*
Paris 17eme/ Porte Pouchet in front of peripherique ring-road









Apartment hotel in progress


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*CITY OF VINCENNES*
east of Paris

what's new in this city ?

COEUR DE VILLE AUDITORIUM
Arts City
by architect Gaudin

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/fr/f/f9/Coeur_de_ville.jpg








http://www.idf-film.com/fr/decors/rechercher-un-decors/+decor_1231/








https://www.festival-idf.fr/medias/lieux/94/vincennes/festival-idf_vincennes_02.jpg








http://www.idf-film.com/idff_multimedia/b_pano_/b_pano_IdFF1226_1.jpg








__
AQUATIC CENTER

http://www.vincennes-tourisme.fr/va...me/619-1-fre-FR/Centre-aquatique-le-Dome1.jpg








http://www.aquabike-france.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Le-dome-de-vincennes.jpg








www.urbaine.com/photos_activites/activite_1/projet_9/img_3112.jpg








__
DOWNTOWN REFURBISHMENT

http://www.ogi2.fr/blog/2014/11/17/news-centre-ville-vincennes.html












































__________
__________

*CITY OF KREMLIN BICETRE*
south of Paris
NEW SHOPPING MALL-BUSINESS DISTRICT of *75.000 sqm*
*OKABE*

http://www.viadirect.com/sites/defa...tre-commercial-okabe-recherche-thematique.jpg








https://dorsser.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/okabe13.jpg








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/56972277.jpg








http://www.atelierdusoir.fr/wp-content/uploads/atrium2-1600x1066.jpg








http://i38.servimg.com/u/f38/11/74/43/43/centre10.jpg

















you are not in Asia Jakarta or Manilla but near on the Parisian peripherique south ring-road.!!!
___
*OKABE CENTER is just in front of an amazing red building : the media library of Kremlin Bicetre city*

http://www.metalyapi.com/Media/Defa...in-bicetr/mediatheque-du-kremlin-bicetr_3.jpg








http://www.metalyapi.com/Media/Defa...in-bicetr/mediatheque-du-kremlin-bicetr_1.jpg








MEDIALIBRARY/ MEDIATHEQUE of KREMLIN BICETRE city


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

WHAT'S NEW IN PARIS SUBURBS ?

*City of SARCELLES*/ north of Paris

New Shopping Center MY PLACE

http://myplace-sarcelles.fr/
55.000 sqm
brands : Auchan, Boulanger, H&M, Electrodépôt, Intersport, New Yorker, C&A, Kiabi, Celio, Jennyfer…
Places parking : 1.850 







































































____
New Movie Center 

http://www.leparisien.fr/val-d-oise...014-3754607.php#xtref=https://www.google.com/
http://www.plainedefrance.fr/sites/...lles_agence_abp_architectes_1491-pc6-pers.jpg








_____
*LOCHERES DISTRICT*in Sarcelles and otheres cities around
15.000 HOUSINGS 
https://agingmodernism.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/1-sarcelles.jpg
*Locheres is the largest biggest "commieblocks" residential district in France
and is now full under refurbishment*








__________
__________

*CITY OF SAINT GERMAIN EN LAYE*
west of Paris

La "Lisière Pereire" ECODISTRICT by arte-charpentier
http://www.saintgermainenlaye.fr/la-mairie/les-grands-projets/la-lisiere-pereire/
http://www.arte-charpentier.com/fr/projets/1619-zac_lisiere_pereire.html



































__
Restructurating of BEL AIR residential district
http://www.saintgermainenlaye.fr/la-mairie/les-grands-projets/nouveau-visage-du-bel-air/


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

PARIS 
construction site and district PAUL BOURGET 
urban art on a building before collapsing it next month in august 2016.

http://www.elogie.paris/iso_upload/...selle Maurice - Rue Paul Bourget 13e¦Ç-07.jpg









http://www.unoeilquitraine.fr/wp-content/gallery/2016-06-madmau/2016-06-Mademoiselle-Maurice-04.jpg









art by mademoiselle maurice
https://scontent-mxp1-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/12912790_1697416707197310_1594576948_n.jpg


----------



## Pew

It's so cool, they shouldn't destroy it now but consider this a refurbishment


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*City of ARCUEIL *
*LA VACHE NOIRE new district*
south of Paris
shopping mall, housings, offices, hotels, *public garden on the top of the Mall*, every public equipments
now delivered

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/11485928.jpg








http://94.citoyens.com/files/2012/11/Vache-noire-Photo-2011.jpg








http://groupe-6.com/media/img/system/photos/542a86e214836Groupe-6_Arcueil_VacheNoire_2014_mail.jpg








http://www.agencedevillers.com/wp-content/uploads/82-021.jpg








http://www.ou-travailler.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/FRANCOIS_LECLERCQ_ARCUEIL_ORANGE_WEB-7.jpg








http://groupe-6.com/media/img/system/photos/4dc2bcae27769Groupe-6_Arcueil_VacheNoire_05.jpg








http://groupe-6.com/media/img/system/photos/4e67289ea6125Groupe-6_Arcueil_VacheNoire_04.jpg








http://groupe-6.com/media/img/system/photos/542a86b740f8eGroupe-6_Arcueil_VacheNoire_2014_proue.jpg








http://www.bki-bont.de/glasfassaden/data1/images/vna_159.jpg








http://agenceter.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/PVN_©_place4.jpg








http://lemondeenphoto.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/59A6686.jpg

















this old house on the right side will be full covered with glass......with a restaurant on his top.









this old house on the right side will be full covered with glass......with a restaurant on his top.


----------



## KiffKiff




----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*AEROVILLE *
WORLD'S Biggest Shopping Mall in an Airport
CDG AIRPORT PARIS

90.000sqm/250 shops
by PCA Chiambaretta architecture

http://aeroville.com/-/media/Unibail/Unibail~o~Storage/_MG_7094.ashx








http://aeroville.com/-/media/Unibail/Unibail~o~Storage/_MG_9464.ashx?h=2911&w=4367








http://aeroville.com/-/media/Unibail/Unibail~o~Storage/_MG_8498.ashx?h=3750&w=5616








http://aeroville.com/-/media/Unibai...ville~o~image~o~1/_MG_7720.ashx?h=2911&w=4309








http://aasarchitecture.com/wp-conte...by-PCA-Philippe-Chiambaretta-Architecte12.jpg








http://www.flux-lighting.com/img/realisations/image_2/92.jpg








http://www.europacorpcinemas.com/img/slider/salle_europamax.jpg








http://event.europacorpcinemas.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/Europacorp-event-2-1200x750.jpg








http://blog-lifestyle.com/wp-conten...ille-Vitrine-Swaroswki-©-Vincent-Baillais.png








http://www.merging.com/resources/img/news/prs/_MG_7469_1200px.jpg








http://4.bp.blogspot.com/W_Uk3sImpf...AU4/q1Y77udSKgk/s1600/2013-11-11+13.24.44.jpg








http://4.bp.blogspot.com/rmWyjieK15...F6g/79gSylk_JKg/s1600/IMG_20140914_151602.jpg








http://urbanattitude.fr/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Aeroville-Galerie.png








http://www.compagniedupaysage.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/ref_aeroville_12.jpg








http://www.pca-architecture.com/wp-...fcca42_com_pca_aeroville_b_20140525_09447.jpg








http://www.laminutedemy.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/IMAG1729.jpg









http://www.archdaily.com/448575/aer...b000153-aeroville-philippe-chiambaretta-photo













































A SPECTACULAR SHOPPING MALL


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*SKYLIGHT tower* 76 meters height
by architect Louis PaIllard
*PARIS LA DEFENSE*

SkyriseCities ‏@skyrisecities 27 juil.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Dominique Piau ‏@DominiquePiau 27 juil.
*Batignolles in progress... *




























very interesting this views because i can say that a New Construction Site has started in Clichy la Garenne city this one :

*GATE ONE* offices building
in front of clichy batignolles ! 
architect WILMOTTE /8.000 sqm

http://www.immoweek.fr/files/upload/actualites/02Immeubles/WilmotteClichy.jpg

















Surrounded with red color, this building covered is going to be destroyed for the construction site of GATE ONE building.... in front of the hotel Holiday Inn Porte de Clichy
:banana:
the clichy batignolles area is booming .....Lol !


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

..


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13671703_2092388174318701_561328829_n.jpg








construction site : ZAC CLICHY BATIGNOLLES
PARIS 17EME
_________
_________

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13743215_1812420632325226_109000695_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13745085_280334055677885_267394284_n.jpg








paris rive gauche 13eme
_________
_________

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13707281_276200779413414_591590100_n.jpg








housings by architect bernard buhler
fulton street/paris 13eme
________
________

CANOPY LES HALLES 
paris 1er

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Co6qTlyWYAACz_K.jpg








________
________

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13643045_1782064582011550_396241061_n.jpg








court house tower paris 17eme seen from the ring-road


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

new offices buildings project

*GARDEN OUEST CAMPUS*
*53.000 sqm*
city of Montigny le Bretonneux/south west of Paris

http://www.gecina.fr/fr/patrimoine/liste-patrimoine/garden-ouest.html
https://www.bnppre.fr/a-louer/burea...bureaux-37793-m2-non-divisibles-12010254.html
http://hubert-godet.com/projets/garden-ouest-deux-immeubles-de-bureaux
http://hubert-godet.com/phototheque/Tertiaire/10-03_Deux-immeubles-de-bureaux/10-03_08.jpg



































__________

new offices building project
*LE CARRE *
2 STEPHENSON street
78180 Montigny le Bretonneux/south west of Paris

http://www.webimm.com/annonces/loca...etonneux-78180/111287411-1.html?ctx=recherche
*19.300 sm*

https://res.cloudinary.com/jll-glob...bretonneux-78180-2-rue-stephenson-8378164.jpg








__________

*CRISTALLIN* 
offices building delivered
122 AVENUE GENERAL LECLERC 
92100 Boulogne Billancourt/south west of Paris
*11.000 sqm* by architect Arte Charpentier

http://www.webimm.com/annonces/loca...lancourt-92100/110203945-1.html?ctx=recherche
http://www.tess.fr/sites/default/fi.../projet/photos/122leclerc_0.jpg?itok=9IIINAkE
http://www.arte-charpentier.com/data/projets_eea60/fiche/245/0x650_6r_95cc6.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*refurbishment of BASTILLE square column started*
Philippe Bélaval ‏@PBelaval 3 août
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Co6_8KgWgAAEIur.jpg








_________

*List of public equipment open year 2016*
http://www.paris.fr/actualites/2016-une-annee-riche-et-variee-en-equipements-pour-tous-3729
_________

*New Waste reception center PANTIN*
5 bis place Porte Pantin
75019 PARIS
http://www.paris.fr/actualites/un-n...urs-plus-de-solutions-pour-moins-de-dechets_2








__________

*New urban furniture for public free fitness*
Menard street
Paris 2eme

Paris ‏@Paris 23 jui


















http://www.pca-architecture.com/wp-...ca_cloud_4septembremenarssoir©jpmesguen14.jpg
in front of 

*LE CLOUD.PARIS business center*
Office-Complex-By-Philippe-Chiambaretta
PARIS 2eme
*33.000 sqm*

http://www.archdaily.com/783971/number-clouaris-philippe-chiambaretta-architecte
archdaily complete report





























































































































________


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

https://scontent-ams3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13774648_286827428348358_1559568945_n.jpg








court house paris 
by renzo piano

my opinion : the cladding will be divine.....fabulous material-glass quality....very better than i expected


----------



## C4creeper

It looks like Paris has got it's own 2 WTC now.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Building Permit Granted for a New Luxury Hotel *
Luxury Brand *KIMPTON* from InterContinental Hotels Group (IHG).
*Paris 2eme* 
corner boulevard Capucines/Daunou street *opening year 2020.*

_Kimpton Hotels & Restaurants to Debut in the Fashion Capital of Paris
IHG unveils plans for second Kimpton hotel in Europe :

https://www.kimptonhotels.com/press...rant-to-debut-in-the-fashion-capital-of-paris

"The building will be fully transformed with Kimpton’s signature bold and playful design to feature *149 guestrooms including 27 suites*, luxury spa and fitness facilities, and a state-of-the-art meeting space overlooking the high-end Parisian streets, buildings and rooftops."

future location with google street view:
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8702...4!1spxHQdnSoy10dU0Xbzs9JJw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*School_College*
Torcy street 
Paris 18eme
by Armand Nouvet Architect

http://flickrhivemind.net/Tags/armandnouvet/Interesting



































________
________
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13712588_281246098914825_631219334_n.jpg








*Housings*
fulton street
paris 13 eme
by bernard buhler architects
__________
_________
Paris rive gauche
Halle FREYSSINET start-ups incubator
Paris 13eme

square in front
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CoS3-3KWgAAmDo-.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cny9PG9WYAAqvvO.jpg









+
parking Charcot construction
SEMAPA ‏@Semapa_Paris 27 juil

















__________
__________
*Housings "40 Chapelle"*
Paris 18eme
Paris Habitat ‏@Paris_Habitat 8 juil.
by architect Frédéric El Bekkay

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cm1WAkLXEAA_Ak7.jpg








__________
__________
*Extension Albert KAHN Museum*
city of Boulogne Billancourt/south west of Paris
by japanese architect Kengo KUMA
works started

http://kkaa.co.jp/img/2013/02/KAHN_garden-view.jpg








http://www.e-bb.fr/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/KAHN_entrance-bd.jpg








http://www.hauts-de-seine.fr/fileadmin/presse/Images/Culture/MAK_140603_cam01.jpg








__________
__________
*54 housings*
Basfroi street
Paris

Paris Habitat ‏@Paris_Habitat 6 juil.








the building in the center of the picture was *the house of KING HENRI IV*
__________
__________


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*JOURDAN CAMPUS*
48 boulevard Jourdan
75014 Paris

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cocmh5PWEAA31M1.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CocmfGHWgAAjeVM.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cny-JjFWEAAOUBE.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cny-RfxWEAAXIx_.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cm16x0AWYAEUhhe.jpg








in progress
________
________
*VILLAGES NATURE*
LEISURE AQUATIC PARK
east of Paris near on DisneyLand Paris
in progress

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CoIFtiWW8AEXMSg.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CodFWDTWgAAx4GP.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CodFWDhXEAALFSx.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CoRu1qFVYAAkoww.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CoIFMKFWEAAPOFo.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CoD2CkiXYAAiEkN.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CoDh1a8XgAE1-Zt.jpg








http://www.villagesnature.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/Plan-de-masse.png








http://s-www.ledauphine.com/images/...ure-paris-photo-anthony-picore-1469993122.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*CHATELET LES HALLES construction site*
Metro/RER/public transports HUB
Paris 1er
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CpRQHesWYAE1pxS.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CpRQITQXEAAfn_E.jpg








Summer works during closure of line RER A
________
________

*AUTOROUTE A16/MOTORWAY A16 construction site*
département Val d'Oise
Grand Paris
works started for a new section

https://o.twimg.com/2/proxy.jpg?t=H...s=IuwGDDYnguU-c7h78uMlEn25OVygo4XIaZBRbJkNq6A








________
________
*HAUTE DEFINITION*
residential district construction site
city of ISSY LES MOULINEAUX
south west of Paris
pictures from april 2016

http://issy-sortezducadre.fr/haute_definition/












































_________
_________
*CITE MUSICALE MUSIC CITY*
island seguin
city of BOULOGNE BILLANCOURT
south west of Paris

one of the largest digital screen in the world in progress
http://rivesdeseine.forumactif.com/t448-cite-musicale-de-l-ile-seguin






























































one of the largest digital screen in the world in progress


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*city of PANTIN*
north east of PARIS
construction site ZAC DU PORT

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CpRgsLCWYAA3qcg.jpg









BETC advertising company headquarters
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CpGz1whUIAEPMzk.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CoR1KTkWIAATX69.jpg








________
________
city of PANTIN
*CONNEXION new residential building project*
in front of Canal ourcq/Mairie Ourcq district

http://www.selogerneuf.com/annonces/neuf/programme/pantin-93/ourcq-hoche/109724633.htm
http://thbr.figarocms.net/external/...rg/19/100207/104722-f-0001.tif-logoslight.jpg

















_________
city of PANTIN
*"26 QUAI DE L'AISNE" new residential building project*
https://www.emerige.com/achat-appartement-neuf/93/pantin/01101


























__________
__________
*RUE DE LA VANNE/VANNE STREET construction site*
offices building
CITY OF MONTROUGE south of Paris

http://lesmaconsparisiens.fr/realisation/montrouge-rue-de-la-vanne

















__________
__________
*ARAB WORLD INSTITUT/institut du monde arabe*
PARIS

ORIENTAL GARDEN....temporary exposition
http://www.namasaya.fr/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/namasaya-expo-jardins-d-orient-3.jpg








https://d2ghx89bmumb3r.cloudfront.n...ardins-dorient-ima-parisbouge-1-181264471.jpg








http://www.detentejardin.com/sites/art-de-vivre/files/dj_jardin-orient3835_cd.jpg








http://img.over-blog-kiwi.com/0/95/42/71/20160724/ob_0e82aa_jardins-d-orient-ima-2.JPG








__________
__________
CITE DES SCIENCES /SCIENCES CITY
district LA VILLETTE
*VILL'UP LEISURE AND SHOPPING CENTER*
PARIS 19eme

opening november 2016
http://www.villup.com/fr/whats

















ifly in progress


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13725761_1193638644055789_1115726969_n.jpg








paris 19eme 
new residential building
__________
__________
*PORTE IVRY AVENUE*
restructurating 
paris 13eme
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CoxoBgsXYAAiSe0.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CoxoDItXYAAWX6D.jpg








__________
__________
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13694657_525043981018406_629803810_n.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CoyXxGjWYAAMVzP.jpg








court house tower 
paris 17eme
__________
__________
*TOUR TRIANGLE/TRIANGLE TOWER*
project approuved

new renderings
http://laughingsquid.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/Lobby.jpg?w=750
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CpAHZT-UAAEA6jm.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cfa3RmTWsAAER9w.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CWXlu8RXIAAyhW4.jpg
http://inhabitat.com/herzog-de-meur...craper-wins-approval-from-paris-city-council/


----------



## dougdoug

Hi again Tuktoyaktuk (Triple Gold Medal), thanks again for your great job.

Do we have any news about the permit of Triangle tower?

many thanks


----------



## Josedc

those circular buildings and the new headquarters for Le Monde are simply amazing


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

dougdoug said:


> Hi again Tuktoyaktuk (Triple Gold Medal), thanks again for your great job.
> 
> Do we have any news about the permit of Triangle tower?
> 
> many thanks


hello dougdoug thanks i hope you had nice holidays...and about triangle tower.....i have no news of the building permit...with our "nimbies" you know its not easy to build towers in the paris area hno:


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Josedc said:


> those circular buildings and the new headquarters for Le Monde are simply amazing


hello josedc what do you mean with "circular buildings " ? you mean the construction side around paris in front of the ring road ?


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*INTERNATIONAL UNIVERSITY CITY OF PARIS*
CITE UNIVERSITAIRE INTERNATIONALE DE PARIS
Construction site : restructurating/extension

overall planning
http://www.ciup.fr/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/CiuP-carte-saison3.jpg








_________
*South Korea House :laying of the first stone*
by PARK Geun-hye, Président of South Korea

http://www.ciup.fr/accueil/pose-de-...e-presidente-de-la-republique-de-coree-63593/








https://www.amc-archi.com/mediatheq...e-coree-cite-internationale-universitaire.jpg








__________
*construction site RESIDENCE PARCELLE B*
by architects Bruther
http://www.ciup.fr/parcelle-b/
http://www.ciup.fr/parcelle-b/dates-cles-du-projet/
http://www.ciup.fr/parcelle-b/wp-co...up-cite-internationale-parcelle-b-bruther.jpg

















__________
*construction site 156 PVC*
student researcher residence with 300 housings
http://www.ciup.fr/156-pvc/dates-cles-du-projet/

















__________
*construction site Pavillon Victor LYON*
http://www.ciup.fr/pavillon-victor-lyon/accueil/genese/
http://www.ciup.fr/pavillon-victor-...-projet-ciup-cite-internationale-saison-3.jpg








__________
*Project MAISON DE LA CHINE/CHINA HOUSE*
http://www.ciup.fr/accueil/bientot-une-maison-de-la-chine-a-la-cite-internationale-64246/
300 housings.......








Agreement signed on June 30th, 2016
__________
*MAISON REGION ILE DE FRANCE/ILE DE FRANCE REGION HOUSE*
http://www.ciup.fr/maison-ile-de-france/
http://www.ciup.fr/maison-ile-de-france/dates-cles-du-projet/


















http://www.batiactu.com/edito/deux-cuves-geantes-chauffer-coeur-un-batiment-parisien-45453.php








__________
*TUNISIA HOUSE/MAISON DE LA TUNISIE*
large project restructurating years 2017-2019/after "light" renovation years 2011/2014
http://www.ciup.fr/maison-de-la-tunisie/








http://www.ciup.fr/accueil/la-tunisie-officialise-sa-reouverture-41106/
__________
*COLLEGE DES PAYS-BAS/DUTCH COLLEGE*
full refurbished/works ended

http://www.ciup.fr/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/College-neerlandais-CIUP-PaulRAFTERY-2016-12.jpg








__________
more news in FRENCH
http://www.lepoint.fr/immobilier/la...ris-fait-peau-neuve-08-08-2013-1719167_31.php
__________
*INDIA HOUSE/MAISON DE L'INDE*
refurbishment and EXTENTION ended
http://84.246.228.15/maison-de-l-in...-l-inde-cite-internationale-universitaire.jpg









https://www.amc-archi.com/photos/72...let-paris,1983/maison-de-l-inde-cite-intern.1

















__________


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

construction site OFFICES building
*NEON*
12.000 sqm/Architects : Reichen Robert & Associés

city of NANTERRE/west of Paris

http://www.theop.fr/projets?view=project&id=26:nanterre
http://www.businessimmo.com/system/datas/80046/original/neon.jpg?1457967919








http://www.attributions-de-marches.com/phototheque.php?dpt=92








__________

*LENINE residential district*
CITY OF GENTILLY/in front of south Paris ring-road

http://www.philippon-kalt.fr/index.php/project/entree-de-ville-zac-lenine-gentilly/
http://cdn2.cyberarchi.com/media/article/X/15814_01.jpg
http://www.terre-eco.com/view-projects/zac-leninegentilly-94/












































__________
__________
*PARIS LA DEFENSE district*
http://www.arena92.fr/le-chantier/chantier-en-direct
construction sites of la GRANDE ARCHE, SKYLIGHT, CAMPUS IESEG 
picture of TODAY : monday, august 8th, 2016 at 13pm34....Paris time








__________
__________
*ATLANTIS DISTRICT construction site*
CITY OF MASSY/south of PARIS

http://www.quartier-atlantis.fr/vivre-les-chantiers/
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CoNACGPWYAAyfoq.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cmxk-HQXgAAk-RZ.jpg





















































impressive !!!!!!!
__________
__________
*FABULOUS PICTURE OF LA DEFENSE DISTRICT. GRAND PARIS*
http://img.bfmtv.com/i/0/0/9e1/9370a9a0e47b6af2b17f4397b0909.jpg








__________
__________
*look at this video FABULOUS !!!!!!!*




*constructions sites with DRONOTEC*


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*CITY OF EVRY*
south east of PARIS

*new 120 housings SYMPHONIE RESIDENCE*
http://www.francischouat.fr/120-logements-inaugures-hier-le-centre-d-evry-se-metamorphose



































__________
city of EVRY 
*NEW DOWNTOWN*
http://publidata-prod.s3.amazonaws...._de_Ville_Evry_Grand_Paris_Sud.jpg?1457077425








http://publidata-prod.s3.amazonaws....re-urbain_Evry_Grand_Paris_Sud.jpg?1456479969








http://s1.lprs1.fr/images/2016/07/03/5936583_3b354324-3fb5-11e6-b957-ce54adfb88d4-1.jpg








http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2894/8869586305_a567d544db_k.jpg








http://www.immobilier-era-evry.fr/o...log/images/pr_p/1/7/0/2/1/6/3/8/17021638l.jpg









115 housings project
http://www.sudarchitectes.com/fr/projets/zac-du-centre-urbain_178.html
BY Eiffage Promotion / Sodes
delivery : year 2018








Surface 7.380sqm
by architects SUD Architectes


----------



## Pew

Wow. So much happening here. Very cool new districts


----------



## eklips

Thanks a lot for the effort tuktoyaktuk, but it could be even better if you limited yourself to one or two pictures per project, and no extra pictures of the surrounding areas (for example the extra 10 photos of the 1995 Evry Cathedral you posted).

It's not to negate the hard work you are doing, but too many photos can loose the reader a bit and makes things hard to follow


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14031645_1759341437688869_483065950_n.jpg








https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14032890_1779783812267413_1825161955_n.jpg








https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13628311_283683272002555_287642669_n.jpg








https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13774648_286827428348358_1559568945_n.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cp1mP8DWYAAeFs_.jpg








Jean-Paul Dayan ‏@jpdayan 1 h
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cp6SslVWcAAaAxm.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cp6SzGlWcAAR7dM.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cp6S9kNWEAAJAi6.jpg








*2 new bridges*

*CLICHY BATIGNOLLES district*
PARIS 17eme
__________
__________

*LOUVRE POST construction site*
PARIS 1er
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13652000_1752135861710649_1365080617_n.jpg








__________
__________

*TEMPO* 
offices building in progress
rosa parks distriict
paris 19eme

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13732242_518486121674446_444525127_n.jpg








__________
__________

*BEAUGRENELLE DISTRICT *
PARIS 15eme
refurbishment of the tower BEAUGRENELLE/built year 1979/height 98m
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tour_Beaugrenelle

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13734470_1749278545349821_1142681461_n.jpg








https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13774405_163783507381142_1638694449_n.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CpY7rTKVUAEOSSQ.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*city OF MONTREUIL*
GRAND PARIS east

*New Ecological Swimming Pool*
The water is treated without chemicals
open since 18 july 2016
25 millions euros

http://elus-epm.fr/activites-des-el...iscine-des-murs-a-peches-ouverture-imminente/
http://s1.lprs1.fr/images/2016/07/25/5993973_d8a7d5e2-5287-11e6-a18b-c03992426a16-1.jpg
http://s1.lprs1.fr/images/2016/07/22/5987707_78eb3e66-4e89-11e6-9106-ce0b9b596f03-1.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cnpc2G8XgAAI5q6.jpg
http://s1.lprs1.fr/images/2016/07/19/5980133_0a915dfc-4dc5-11e6-9106-ce0b9b596f03-1.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CljyAFmWYAAmSjs.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CoS4H1zWAAAe4GL.jpg







































































the swimming pool is nice and i hope they will refurbish everything around it


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Arthur HG ‏@deuxbouh 31 juil.
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cos6bcEUEAAbUbC.jpg








*construction site TEMPO offices building
PARIS 19eme Rosa Parks district*
__________
__________

*La Défense Office District Rebounds in Paris*
Low rents lure companies looking for large spaces, reversing fortunes for the area

http://www.wsj.com/articles/la-defense-office-district-rebounds-in-paris-1471348803
FULL ARTICLE


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

hello my dear forumers and i will speak especially to the french parisian forumers.
dear parisian forumers, 
they are a lot of constructions sites around the parisian ring-road named boulevard périphérique in french.
most of the constructions sites and projects in Inner-Paris are situated between this ring-road and the other circular road, the boulevard des Marechaux.
i am french but i live in alsace near on german borner....then i am living to far from Paris.
it would be nice if you could take pictures of this constructions sites : they are everywhere:
porte de la chapelle
porte des lilas
porte doree
quai d'ivry
porte d'ivry
porte d'italie
porte d'orleans
porte de vanves
porte de sevres
quai d'issy
porte pouchet
porte de clichy 
porte saint ouen

everywhere you have constructions site in front of the peripherique ring-road
thanks if you could take pictures of this constructions sites


----------



## cochise75

> *Go Behind the Scenes of the Ritz Paris‘s $450 Million Makeover*
> 
> *Renovating the famed hotel took an iron stomach, exquisite diplomacy, and respect for history—architect Thierry Despont has all three*
> 
> Back in 2011 Mohamed Al Fayed announced his plan to renovate the Ritz Paris*—the jewel in the swashbuckling Egyptian billionaire’s crown—and he minced no words expressing precisely what he expected. “I want the Ritz to remain the best hotel in the world!” he told Thierry Despont, the architect-designer hired to revamp the urban palace, which opened its gilt-iron gates in 1898. “If you mess up,” Al Fayed warned, “I’ll kill you.” Friends and clients told the dapper Despont much the same thing. Thus, the architect jokes, “I bought some land in Patagonia in case I needed to disappear!”
> 
> From Claridge’s in London to the Statue of Liberty, highly scrutinized rehabilitations are par for the course for Manhattan’s Despont. Hence the Ritz’s supremely subtle $450 million face-lift, unveiled on June 13. The boiseried reception rooms and signature gold-and-blue palette appear unchanged, but sensitive tweaks give the limestone landmark a bit more sparkle.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Imperial Suite’s lighter, brighter palette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Salon Proust features a portrait of its namesake novelist, a former Ritz habitué.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maids ready one of the Imperial Suite’s beds.
> 
> [...]


Source : http://www.architecturaldigest.com/story/ritz-paris-renovation


----------



## clouchicloucha

tuktoyaktuk said:


> hello my dear forumers and i will speak especially to the french parisian forumers.
> dear parisian forumers,
> they are a lot of constructions sites around the parisian ring-road named boulevard périphérique in french.
> most of the constructions sites and projects in Inner-Paris are situated between this ring-road and the other circular road, the boulevard des Marechaux.
> i am french but i live in alsace near on german borner....then i am living to far from Paris.
> it would be nice if you could take pictures of this constructions sites : they are everywhere:
> porte de la chapelle
> porte des lilas
> porte doree
> quai d'ivry
> porte d'ivry
> porte d'italie
> porte d'orleans
> porte de vanves
> porte de sevres
> quai d'issy
> porte pouchet
> porte de clichy
> porte saint ouen
> 
> everywhere you have constructions site in front of the peripherique ring-road
> thanks if you could take pictures of this constructions sites


Dear tuktoyaktuk, 
have to precise that you can follow all these projects and even more on the French part of this forum right here 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=32

Would be a pleasure you to post your pictures there too!
Thank you again for your amazing contribution!


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14026584_1717869458475600_1066965083_n.jpg








https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13636162_679604482192236_1558718747_n.jpg








clichy batignolles district
paris 17eme
__________
__________

new restructurating project : *57 BOULEVARD MALESHERBES - PARIS*
http://www.vpgreen.fr/projets/57-boulevard-malesherbes-paris
VALODE & PISTRE ARCHITECTS
studies :2014-2016
delivery : 2018
7.150 sqm new offices



























__________
__________

*La Samaritaine, Rebirth of an Historic Building*
http://infos.parisattitude.com/en/visit-paris/culture/samaritaine-history/
https://static.fd.nl/media/images/08/83/48/inline/1280x0/high/glas1.jpg?v=2
http://www.talentsandco.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/2-La-Samaritaine-facade-Nord-..jpg
https://r.lvmh-static.com/uploads/2014/10/samaritaine_diaporama6-1992x1296.jpg
http://lesommer.fr/art-188-2-17-fr/la-samaritaine.html












































new renderings


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*new SKIDOME indoor ski project*
the second in France on 22.000 sqm surface
by ton vandenbergh architekten

*city of Elancourt/trappes*
south west of Paris

http://sqy.eelv.fr/reunion-de-conce...nombreux-a-demander-larret-du-projet-skidome/









https://www.google.com/culturalinstitute/beta/asset/skidôme-d’élancourt/iwG-fR08s0fv8Q


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*city of POISSY*
GRAND PARIS West

District Beauregard
*restructurating of "commiblocks"* with houses built on the top
http://www.leparisien.fr/velizy-vil...es-toits-des-immeubles-17-08-2016-6048557.php
http://s1.lprs1.fr/images/2016/08/17/6048557_5421d5fa-63be-11e6-af47-0cedbd0e58ce-1_1000x625.jpg









after









before
_________
_________

*Refurbishment of Gallery VIVIENNE-PARIS*
http://culturebox.francetvinfo.fr/e...uctrice-de-la-galerie-vivienne-a-paris-244657
Controversy about this refurbishment, former culture Minister JACK LANG is angry.








Jack LANG talked about "Destructive renovation" of this Gallery VIVIENNE and sent a letter to the actual minister of culture
__________
__________

*2 new bridges for clichy batignolles district*
http://www.construction21.org/france/data/sources/users/12/image2016081632928194.jpg








__________
__________

*Construction site 40 rue du Louvre*
PARIS 1er

http://www.echafaudage-mk.fr/fr/echafaudage-de-chantier


----------



## Neric007

^^

I'm really concerned about what's happening with the Galerie Vivienne as well. This place is amazing I can't understand how they can destroy it like that. When you think about how few Passages survived destructions (Paris used to have several dozens and not even 30 remain) and they dare to do this to one of the best preserved of them ? Unbelievable. 

This is to be put along with the replacement of the 19th (How come come the Colonne Morris and the Wallace fountain are protected but the newstands aren't ?) . Remember how many Guimard subway entrances were also dismantled back in the until we realized we ought to protect them ? Are we ever gonna learn ?


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Neric007 said:


> ^^
> 
> I'm really concerned about what's happening with the Galerie Vivienne as well. This place is amazing I can't understand how they can destroy it like that. When you think about how few Passages survived destructions (Paris used to have several dozens and not even 30 remain) and they dare to do this to one of the best preserved of them ? Unbelievable.
> 
> This is to be put along with the replacement of the 19th (How come come the Colonne Morris and the Wallace fountain are protected but the newstands aren't ?) . Remember how many Guimard subway entrances were also dismantled back in the until we realized we ought to protect them ? Are we ever gonna learn ?


hello i hope they will stop this construction site because this gallery didn't need a refurbishment....i don't understand this guys who works in such architecture protection organisms....how can they give an autorisation for destroying such a marvel ?


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*CHAPELLE INTERNATIONAL construction site live *
paris 19eme
http://vps100785.ovh.net/timelapse/index.php?dossier=CHAPELLE








__________

*PARIS LA DEFENSE*
http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=croissant
blob:http://www.devisubox.com/1308a765-3c13-46de-a7d7-07986cd97391








skylight emerging on the right side
__________

*Pont de Sevres District*
city of Boulogne Billancourt
restructurating
https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php..._pont_de_sevres#no-zoom,noScroll,prevent-zoom


























__________

*cité glacière restructurating*
paris 13eme
https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php...e=cite_glaciere#no-zoom,noScroll,prevent-zoom

















__________

*ZAC BEDIER place Yersin*
Paris 13eme
https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php...me=place_yersin#no-zoom,noScroll,prevent-zoom








__________

*75 rue de Reuilly construction site_retirement home*
Paris 12eme
https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php...Name=75_reuilly#no-zoom,noScroll,prevent-zoom

















__________


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*AUTEUIL RAIL STATION_social housings*
paris 16eme
https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php...PjvName=auteuil#no-zoom,noScroll,prevent-zoom

















__________

*binet montmartre construction site *
paris 18eme
https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php..._sPjvName=binet#no-zoom,noScroll,prevent-zoom








__________

*former Laboratory Central Ponts & Chaussées/housings*
paris 15eme
https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php...=operation_lcpc#no-zoom,noScroll,prevent-zoom








__________

*Porte d'Orleans JOURDAN construction site*
housings, RATP busses technical center +parkings
PARIS 14eme
http://portedorleans.free.fr/

















__________

*PARIS 13EME RIVE GAUCHE*
http://www.semapa.fr/Suivre-nos-chantiers-en-direct
Tolbiac - Chevaleret








Bruneseau nord








__________

*PARIS LA DEFENSE
*ARENA92/GRANDE ARCHE/SKYLIGHT/CAMPUS IESEG....
http://www.arena92.fr/le-chantier/chantier-en-direct


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*LONGCHAMP HIPPODROME/RACETRACK construction site*
Paris 16eme
http://www.nouveaulongchamp.com/le-chantier-en-direct



























__________
__________

*VILLAGES NATURE Disneyland Paris construction site*
GRAND PARIS east
http://www.villagesnature.com/suividuchantier/



































__________
__________

*ECODISTRICT VAL DE RIS*
city of RIS ORANGIS 
PARIS SOUTH

*biggest wood constructions in EUROPE*
http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=eco_quartier_val_de_ris








__________
__________

*CLICHY BATIGNOLLES DISTRICT*
PARIS 17eme
http://www.clichy-batignolles.fr/


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13658454_1738161739769363_203065090_n.jpg








russian orthodox church
paris 7eme
__________

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13658820_874794965985130_1781905005_n.jpg








Les Halles construction site
Paris 1er
the "construction site city" was remowed and we have now a restored place for realize the extension of Mandela green park
__________

*PARIS LA DEFENSE*
ARENA 92 stadium
*The construction site restarts with construction of the ROOF* .....yuppy !!!!!!!!

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13651999_293436434352208_1968825983_n.jpg








__________

*new HOUSINGS* 
Paris 12eme
7 Gravelle street
90 housings, 150 places parking, nursery
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13694861_1558880727754199_507521502_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13671191_979913292107636_1549866941_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...e35/13707158_1735555243377888_389710022_n.jpg








__________

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13743538_556535444537672_240304081_n.jpg








fulton street
paris 13eme
*housings by architect buhler*
__________

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13743633_1760869360795533_1660171385_n.jpg








new york city ? no !
rené Boulanger street_paris 10eme
__________

*SAINT LAZARE RAIL STATION*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13534162_256711318017771_1158172116_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14032780_1731445893788581_587054813_n.jpg








__________
__________

*paris 19eme district rosa parks*
end of the works 1Q year 2017 with a 6 ways road under the rails.

http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-7501...ubervilliers-va-sauter-18-08-2016-6051475.php

















__________
__________

*CHATELET LES HALLES underground station*
PARIS 1ER

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13827255_1673875326267586_1220705601_n.jpg








refurbishment in progress


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*city of MEAUX *
53.800 inhabitants
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meaux
GRAND PARIS east

*ZAC ETANG AUX CYGNES 60.000sqm. 580 housings*
http://daufresne-legarrec-architectes.com/fr/projet/images/meaux-77-urbanisme









http://www.grandparisamenagement.fr/operation/letang-aux-cygnes/
http://www.anma.fr/fr/projets/meaux-etang-logements/

















_________

*New Swimming Pool*
http://bourgueilrouleau.com/ouvrage/127-piscine-frot-a-meaux-meaux.html

















_________

*new Community Center*
http://www.ville-meaux.fr/fileadmin...lle/IMG/2_-_cadre_de_vie/urba/salle_fetes.jpg
http://www.ville-meaux.fr/fr/cadre-de-vie/urbanisme-et-renovation-urbaine/salle-des-fetes.html








_________

*New ECODISTRICT SAINT LAZARE*
http://www.ville-meaux.fr/fr/cadre-...-quartier/eco-quartier-secteur-st-lazare.html


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*city of CHELLES*
53.600 inhabitants
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chelles,_Seine-et-Marne
GRAND PARIS east

*project ZAC Centre-Gare.*
http://www.m2ca.fr/zac-centre-gare/
http://www.richezassocies.com/fr/projet/383/la-zac-centre-gare
http://www.marne-chantereine.fr/spip.php?article630












































__________

*ZAC DE LA MADELEINE*
http://www.m2ca.fr/zac-de-la-madeleine/








__________

*ESPACE DE L'AULNOY*
http://www.m2ca.fr/espace-de-laulnoy/
http://www.chelles.fr/votre-mairie/connaitre-chelles/nos-quartiers/gambetta-aulnoy/
http://www.parthena.fr/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/totem-perspective-permis-modificatif.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*CITY OF VILLEJUIF*
GRAND PARIS south
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Villejuif
57.200 inhabitants

*PROJECT CAMPUS GRAND PARC*
http://www.campusgrandparc.com/
http://www.campusgrandparc.com/projet-urbain.php

*415.000 sqm*
• offices buildings and scientific activities on 150.000 sqm surface
• training center in health activities on 20.000 sqm surface
• public Équipments, shops and services on 30.000 sqm surface
• housings on 215.000 sqm surface

http://www.campusgrandparc.com/images_index/bg.jpg












































future Grand Paris Express station in Villejuif





































this new district will be built around the Gustave ROUSSY institute
__________

*Institut Gustave Roussy*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Institut_Gustave_Roussy

"Gustave Roussy is one of the world’s leading cancer-research institutes *and the premier European Cancer Centre. *
It is a centre for patient care, research and teaching, and patients with all types of cancer can be treated there"

http://adesideesrh.com/rh/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/MG_0318.jpeg









http://chemores.ki.se/partners/academic/images/institutgustaveroussy.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

PARIS LA DEFENSE
ARENA 92 

works restarted and now THE ROOF please !!!
https://o.twimg.com/2/proxy.jpg?t=H...s=0YaIQpp3txey4JWx_ZctScZYCS1ZAopEYGreeuz01Wo








__________
__________

*CHATELET LES HALLES underground station*
PARIS 1er

Smiley Trains ‏@SmileyTrains 15 min
works in progress


























this covers on the walls are brillant classy and the stone floor is not bad too.
__________
__________

PARIS 14EME
construction site over the rails of PETITE CEINTURE former line
*housings in progress by Louis Paillard architect*
avenue general leclerc/coulmiers street

FVuillod14 ‏@fvuillod14 7 août


----------



## Bren

New metro lines in 3D

Line 15





Line 17





Line 18


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*CITY OF BAGNEUX*
38.600 inhabitants
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bagneux,_Hauts-de-Seine
GRAND PARIS south

*project ECODISTRICT VICTOR HUGO*
http://www.arte-charpentier.com/fr/projets/1404-ecoquartier_victor_hugo_a_bagneux.html

19 hA
1 350 housings
25 000 sqm shops
110 000 sqm offices
for 4 000 inhabitants more
1 new school
1 nursery
1 new hall for every activities culture sports etc
new public garden


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Do you have some renders of how this tower near Gare de Lyon will look after renovation? https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8454...0bPwNBJQT3gKbY5Gtixg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en

Right now it is just an exposed skeleton, eveything else has been removed.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

alexandru.mircea said:


> Do you have some renders of how this tower near Gare de Lyon will look after renovation? https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8454...0bPwNBJQT3gKbY5Gtixg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en
> 
> Right now it is just an exposed skeleton, eveything else has been removed.


sorry no ! but what's the name of this tower ?


----------



## clouchicloucha

City of Plaisir, Western Paris | New Mall



KiffKiff said:


> Le futur centre commercial de la ville de Plaisir dans les Yvelines : Open Sky
> 
> Permis de construire délivré en décembre 2015.
> 
> Début des travaux : courant 2016
> 
> Fin des travaux : 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.compagniedephalsbourg.com/work/plaisir/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mallandmarket.com/project/cie-de-phalsbourg-open-sky-plaisir/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.compagniedephalsbourg.com/work/plaisir/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.saint-quentin-en-yvelines.fr/actualites/communaute-dagglomeration/lancement-du-projet-open-sky-a-plaisir/


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*restructurating of Erard Rozanoff building with Paris Habitat*
300 housings
30 Erard, 23/35 Colonel Rozanoff streets
PARIS 12EME
beginning of works : end 2016

http://sicra-idf.fr/realisations/lo...aris-12eme-ensemble-immobilier-erard-rozanoff









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CqIdlYNWgAAlSem.jpg








__________

*LE PALATINO *
residence for students, tourists and inhabitants..
avenue de Choisy 
paris 13eme.

full restored since end of year 2015, i was there during 3 days/nights for my paris trip this spring 2016...everything is new clean and i paid 30 euros the night with a fabulous breakfast included in the price...
30 euros one night with a famous breakfast is an amazing price for Paris....via Booking....and they are little apparts with small kitchen..i was at the 16th level and had a fabulous view of all inner Paris and a lot of towers in front of my eyes : chinatown towers of the 13th, montparnasse eiffel tower and la defense on the left side.......and on the right side others towers of the 13th + gare de lyon cluster and mercuriales ...what a view at night i had like in a north american city.

http://www.eiffage-immobilier.fr/fi...artement-neuf-paris-13-paris-open-slider1.jpg








http://www.constructioncayola.com/e-docs/00/01/85/7A/carac_vignette_1.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*The 25 most high-tech cities in the world*
http://uk.businessinsider.com/the-most-high-tech-cities-in-the-world-2016-6/#23-shenzhen-china-3
written by Chris Weller, Tech Insider 

San Francisco is at the first place
London at the second.......
NYC behind London......
and Paris is not in this list :nuts::nuts:
and i didn't know that Stuttgart and Amsterdam were ahead of Paris about high tech


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

PARIS LA DEFENSE
*WINDOW building construction site*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13707150_1759377617650054_1233261425_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13687347_272489446468341_1899455997_n.jpg








__________

PARIS LA DEFENSE
*SAINT-GOBAIN TOWER construction site*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14072798_1768428240039469_1844059996_n.jpg








https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13743222_287488001628247_222631494_n.jpg








destruction of car parkings concrete walls but i loved this brutalist architecture
__________

*PHILHARMONIE DE PARIS*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13651734_1574508452844303_758477919_n.jpg








the first time i see this completed building from this side, 
with the stairs to reach the top ...... but still closed
__________
*city of Pantin*
ZAC DU PORT 
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14063280_275139596211979_1699651186_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Opening of the public inquiry for the tower Triangle*
Ouverture de l’enquête publique pour la tour Triangle

http://www.immoweek.fr/bureaux/actualite/ouverture-dune-enquete-publique-pour-la-tour-triangle/

http://archiloverz.org/uploads/posts/2016-02/1455630981_tour-triangle.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*a new construction site begins next month september 2016*

*PARIS LA DEFENSE*

construction site : at first destruction of tower Norma in the Bellini district
http://imganuncios.mitula.net/dans_...planade_de_la_defense_6000088452374080242.jpg









then construction of this new building, lower but bigger/more sqmeters : *18.500 sqm*
http://www.leparisien.fr/courbevoie...r-ceux-des-annees-1970-03-06-2016-5854113.php









http://defense-92.fr/projets/axa-im...ur-y-mener-un-projet-de-redeveloppement-47057


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Paris Habitat ‏@Paris_Habitat 19 août
*opération Lefebvre:150 housings* warmed by computer servers of Free company
paris 15eme

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CqOlaJfWcAEYy6D.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*city of NEUILLY SUR MARNE*
GRAND PARIS east
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neuilly-sur-Marne
34.800 inhabitants

*project ZAC MAISON BLANCHE*
59 ha
4000/4200 housings
shops, public equipments cultural center etc
green park, business park ........
by architectes ATELIERS LION
http://www.atelierslion.com/zac-maison-blanche-a-neuilly-sur-marne/

http://www.neuillysurmarne.fr/projets/zac-maison-blanche/
http://www.neuillysurmarne.fr/projets/zac-maison-blanche/demain-un-nouveau-quartier/
http://www.grandparisamenagement.fr/zac-maison-blanche/



































__________
__________

*CITY OF MAISONS ALFORT*
GRAND PARIS south east
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maisons-Alfort
54.500 inhabitants

*restructurating project of LES JUILLIOTTES district*
http://agencerva.com/index.php/projets/projet/maisons-alfort-les-juilliottes


























__________
__________

*CITY OF CHOISY LE ROI*
GRAND PARIS south
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Choisy-le-Roi
42.800 inhabitants

*construction site PORT DISTRICT*
http://www.valdemarne.com/les-grands-projets-du-val-de-marne
http://www.haropaports.com/fr/paris...ens/reamenagement-du-port-de-choisy-le-roi-94
http://www.reinventerlaseine.fr/fr/sites/1328-port-de-choisy-le-roi-94.html






















































new medialibrairy by brenac gonzalez
http://www.mebi.fr/img/slider/slides/aragon.jpg
http://images.wookmark.com/520628_wookmark.jpg
http://www.brenac-gonzalez.fr/sites...u505/public/img_gal_proj/07.jpg?itok=0-ms7dAu
http://reseau.batiactu.com/images/r...12093340_eab01e65f7e8355c9c9a021c932d2777.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13628465_955298881259380_1514175718_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13671177_647419082082818_1783895886_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13737005_1237495512935850_352870733_n.jpg








paris rive gauche 
paris 13eme
________
________

*housings by architect BUHLER*
Fulton street
PARIS 13eme

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13827310_185487111870664_1494547901_n.jpg








_________
_________

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13642842_1577487352547098_347440356_n.jpg








clichy batignolles construction site
paris court house 
paris 17eme
_________
_________

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13671236_1189612831080211_1266028486_n.jpg








LA SAMARITAINE construction site
_________
_________

*5 impasse marie blanche*
appartments in construction in front of cimetery Montmartre
PARIS 18EME

http://www.meilleur-immobilier-neuf...-paris-18-Paris-18eme-Arrondissement-5888.jpg








https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13658696_1719891381607898_1031442547_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*VALVERT CROIX BLANCHE*
*GIGANTIC PROJECT*
département 91 ...cities of Sainte Genevieve des Bois and Plessis Paté
GRAND PARIS south

http://vvcb.fr/

1. *VALVERT CITY*
Place of meetings and information about ECO housing
http://vvcb.fr/portfolio/la-cite-val-vert/
http://www.francoisleclercq.fr/index.php/projets/view/equipements/103
by françois leclerq architects



























2. *CENTRAL PARC MALL*
http://vvcb.fr/portfolio/central-parc/
*62.400 sqm*































































3. *ECONOMIC ACTIVITIES PARK*
http://vvcb.fr/portfolio/le-parc-dactivites-economiques/









4. *LEISURE PARK*
http://vvcb.fr/portfolio/parc-ludique/









5. *ENERGY PARK*
http://vvcb.fr/portfolio/parc-energetique/









6. *CRAFT PARK*
http://vvcb.fr/portfolio/parc-artisanal/









7. *CENTRE ESSONNE CONNEXION*
http://vvcb.fr/portfolio/la-liaison-centre-essonne/









8. *THE LAGOON*
http://vvcb.fr/portfolio/la-lagune/


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*METRO RER public transports*
PARIS

MiniCat's ‏@minicats17 4 h
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CqcqXpEWIAAPM57.jpg








perhaps chatelet les halles ???? new stones floor
__________
__________

*CITY OF LA COURNEUVE*
GRAND PARIS north
40.700 inhabitants
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Courneuve

*FORMER MECANO FACTORY now ADMINISTRATIVE CITY and MEDIALIBRARY*

http://images.delcampe.com/img_large/auction/000/031/644/945_001.jpg?v=1
http://lacourneuve.blog.lemonde.fr/files/2011/12/IMG_6395.jpg
http://www.semplaine.fr/files/uploads/UploadActu/visuel/visuel-554.jpg
https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/642/21819699921_67053dcc1f_b.jpg
http://8ded699f32.url-de-test.ws/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/mecano.jpg
http://www.sergiograzia.fr/files/media_high_5277.jpg
http://www.sergiograzia.fr/files/media_high_5263.jpg
http://www.sergiograzia.fr/files/media_high_5258.jpg
https://www.amc-archi.com/mediatheq...mation-de-l-usine-mecano-po-administratif.jpg
https://www.amc-archi.com/mediatheq...mation-de-l-usine-mecano-po-administratif.jpg
http://www.semplaine.fr/files/uploads/UploadActu/visuel/visuel-834.jpg
http://www.sergiograzia.fr/files/media_high_5291.jpg
http://www.laurencecremel.fr/wp-con...cremel-radar-courneuve-mecano-51-1000x583.jpg
http://www.teisseire.org/images/HD-LACOURNEUVE-003.jpg
http://images2.livreshebdo.fr/sites...images/25340_mediatheque_lacourneuve_15dr.jpg
http://www.opusmang.com/opusmangvision/index.php?action=recent















































































































































Former MECANO FACTORY transformed into an administrative city and a medialibrary


----------



## clouchicloucha

tuktoyaktuk said:


> *The 25 most high-tech cities in the world*
> http://uk.businessinsider.com/the-most-high-tech-cities-in-the-world-2016-6/#23-shenzhen-china-3
> written by Chris Weller, Tech Insider
> 
> San Francisco is at the first place
> London at the second.......
> NYC behind London......
> and Paris is not in this list :nuts::nuts:
> and i didn't know that Stuttgart and Amsterdam were ahead of Paris about high tech


Incredible on how London's propaganda can be aggressive :shifty:
They now do not hesitate to lie, as simple as that.

Cf London's coment with its "biggest infrastructure project in Europe with CrossRail", which is absolutly false as Grand Paris Express is 50% more expansive.

The same for the "City with the more startups and devlopers in the world", lol, every studies (i mean independant studies :|) confirm that only in Europe Israël & Paris have more start-ups..

London has so much advantages, i do not understand why these lies?
Anyway..


----------



## alexandru.mircea

This 31.8M euro highschool redevelopment was just approved in Bois Colombes (western Grand Paris). Delivery set for 2021. Pretty impressive for just a highschool.





































http://www.fabiennegerinjeanarchitecte.com/reference/lycee-albert-camus-bois-colombes/


----------



## hseugut

clouchicloucha said:


> Incredible on how London's propaganda can be aggressive :shifty:
> They now do not hesitate to lie, as simple as that.
> 
> Cf London's coment with its "biggest infrastructure project in Europe with CrossRail", which is absolutly false as Grand Paris Express is 50% more expansive.
> 
> The same for the "City with the more startups and devlopers in the world", lol, every studies (i mean independant studies :|) confirm that only in Europe Israël & Paris have more start-ups..
> 
> London has so much advantages, i do not understand why these lies?
> Anyway..


C'est une stratégie (méthode coué), tu le sais bien


----------



## Iron_

tuktoyaktuk said:


> *METRO RER public transports*
> PARIS
> 
> MiniCat's ‏@minicats17 4 h
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CqcqXpEWIAAPM57.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps chatelet les halles ???? new stones floor
> __________


No, it's the RER A station of Gare de Lyon


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Iron_ said:


> No, it's the RER A station of Gare de Lyon


ok thanks i didn't know that RER A station at Gare de Lyon was under renovation.
__________
__________

*CITY OF LA COURNEUVE*
construction site BABCOCK former factory
*Future Centre Paris La Courneuve - Banque de France*
by architects JP VIGUIER
GRAND PARIS north

http://www.semplaine.fr/files/uploads/UploadLire/fichier/fichier-971.pdf
detailed project 

http://www.viguier.com/fr/projet/80/Centre-Paris-La-Courneuve-Banque-de-France/








http://www.opusmang.com/opusmangvision/index.php?action=recent;start=0



























https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13714169_276310686081231_940752515_n.jpg








works started


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*STATION F/HALLE FREYSSINET*
PARIS 13EME

http://www.opusmang.com/opusmangvision/index.php?action=recent;start=0



































The installation of the windows is in progress


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*PARIS LA DEFENSE*

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14135059_141952369584454_1870765974_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14072854_289666268062457_1637739772_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14134688_937137673098693_1431205892_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14031525_511817045691134_1324108980_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14063626_691571537662966_356679579_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14072969_285278961849753_1816463081_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14156540_686559321500834_484886104_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14099700_1759149177676513_1833269713_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13652014_283067858730746_1953963440_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14052252_1079160535500469_1166441357_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14156318_1086857171405472_1080123536_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13671828_920120034782150_1175043900_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14052799_1283475648343458_87544507_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14145358_1698064300515405_470608727_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14031722_1379358785424729_1577510916_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14128919_1572600913044116_449551007_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14063114_1640701252906689_837907208_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14031674_357141898007058_9245570_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14063323_194188254327249_704064691_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14052352_932535066870018_180087122_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14026684_1079494322138406_1686251612_n.jpg








refurbishment

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14099757_1640268889619073_811133470_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14099495_1110150329079764_1172166370_n.jpg








tower saint gobain construction site

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13741209_1584348868534712_1164846030_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14134565_845233025620958_779611041_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13736084_153989938374910_1144030844_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13715020_171564529936368_348302488_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14027295_1118774921536350_320210907_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*PARIS LA DEFENSE*

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14134744_1093013054117118_1166610020_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14134537_160770020993678_1781030958_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13686803_1355518347825664_1747207137_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14099590_230011810733989_382216438_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14063110_1069872603090349_2024732127_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14156204_119079265209864_301167651_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14072860_1752347195012626_666209676_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14128656_538461899686906_892165271_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14134912_196085660806670_1127962284_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13652183_273343603058302_732221771_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14033603_962607233847697_1485681965_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14128655_295933114096998_346508103_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14026642_655378301287680_233981916_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13573439_1674778069510745_888892084_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14099657_107096036410741_1847699304_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14145548_1684940451828296_1072085083_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14052772_1164035043653730_2147186156_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14027318_327084497627625_291961004_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14032888_967478373398687_2030476487_n.jpg








Michelet building restructurating/extension

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14052758_1691032301222409_110730973_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14073082_323433028004320_2054996676_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...50/13651934_1590568567903665_1137211322_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13636093_1849938178560729_1610832133_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13652110_1253706704680086_1989235987_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14027358_889774911166766_1124897317_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13694794_635660983269535_1918606616_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13694786_963917540383900_929237815_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14052521_1574202056218210_302520125_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*PARIS LA DEFENSE*

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13652009_1842615079303903_180083480_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14052181_1341018662592542_1162545640_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13671083_285802228460003_694313794_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13704357_1324034990941945_965804945_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13741312_1156661051023989_1812031619_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14099533_180804499006362_479768266_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14026798_1737770463149317_49994611_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14032848_536902019853739_947606589_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14027197_1580698148901659_1984211900_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14063338_1773227619590287_1779874902_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14134775_1762190644039182_1590971425_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13741487_1770918453176905_1315521537_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13671271_173296263099293_2073211146_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13658824_1823070934646236_1870795939_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13739386_1839744222928661_1490403505_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13734294_160644231006563_1739231940_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13658351_298426137200300_821630262_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14026592_616989261806460_1419553298_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14033414_1256367547715306_1741513483_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14032915_1719637878301561_1478588498_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13827294_1760777577522175_1465654742_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13702946_559813400870132_44521180_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13715151_1763825377228845_2109782138_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14073167_1051016628345061_1426828811_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13715148_1626346054362050_1703152719_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13687240_1263064507067466_331427430_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14063190_540173586177588_1353411141_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14052190_1823563607863697_402362549_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14032988_648962211934863_1745143635_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13687224_2068928656666267_1272055096_n.jpg


----------



## Greg95100

Tu aurais dû poster la plupart des photos sur un autre fil.


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ for sure!
Anyway La Défense has clearly been modernized and it starts to be visible!

Is still missing both higher tower 250m and a modern night lighting


----------



## dougdoug

thanks a lot again for your work tuktoyaktuk

Do you know about the refurbishment of this tower (tour Prélude, 19th district, the fourth tallest tower in Paris), I didn't find new pics of the future project, thanks


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

dougdoug said:


> thanks a lot again for your work tuktoyaktuk
> 
> Do you know about the refurbishment of this tower (tour Prélude, 19th district, the fourth tallest tower in Paris), I didn't find new pics of the future project, thanks


__________
__________
hello dougdoug how many towers are under refurbishment in the Orgues de Flandres district ? perhaps just one tower ? 

*Refurbishment of ORGUES de FLANDRE residential towers*
3 towers of 100m and 1 tower of 90 m
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orgues_de_Flandre
paris 19eme

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14134653_663606317121420_793800750_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

http://www.lemoniteur.fr/media/IMAGE/2016/08/26/IMAGE_20160826_33078419.jpg








*Russian Cathedral *
Paris 7eme


----------



## LaMingue

dougdoug said:


> Do you know about the refurbishment of this tower (tour Prélude, 19th district, the fourth tallest tower in Paris), I didn't find new pics of the future project, thanks


I guess two towers are under renovation - as part of Paris "Climate Plan", which aims at improving social housing ecological performances.

Seems that Ateliers Lyon architecture is in charge :
http://www.atelierslion.com/projets/lesorguesdeflandre/?domaine=architecture


----------



## hseugut

For la Défense they should erase the horrible concrete low rises on the mall. And also build some 250 + m towers.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

hseugut said:


> For la Défense they should erase the horrible concrete low rises on the mall. And also build some 250 + m towers.


hello hseugut..which one please ? 
the residentials behind Mall Les Quatre Temps in the Boieldieu district ?


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*GRAND PARIS SOUTH*
CITY OF ISSY LES MOULINEAUX AND CITY OF PARIS BEHIND
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...6PXrg1QJTXagCJoC/w4898-h3265/_Q7A0994_DXO.jpg








Pont d'Issy construction site with residential towers Haute Definition on first plane


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

hello to every parisian forumers
please can you take pictures of constructions sites between the peripherique ring road and the boulevard des marechaux ?
on portes/doors Pouchet, Chapelle, des Lilas, Dorée, Ivry, Orleans, Sevres, Vanves, Issy, Clichy etc
thank you


----------



## dougdoug

LaMingue said:


> I guess two towers are under renovation - as part of Paris "Climate Plan", which aims at improving social housing ecological performances.
> 
> Seems that Ateliers Lyon architecture is in charge :
> http://www.atelierslion.com/projets/lesorguesdeflandre/?domaine=architecture


Exatly, thanks alot, this project it's really nice, i didn't expect that.
hope there will do the same for the all towers (there are 4)





the result will be nice (it's 1OO meters tower, with a future nice clad), good for the 19th district


----------



## dougdoug

tuktoyaktuk said:


> hello to every parisian forumers
> please can you take pictures of constructions sites between the peripherique ring road and the boulevard des marechaux ?
> on portes/doors Pouchet, Chapelle, des Lilas, Dorée, Ivry, Orleans, Sevres, Vanves, Issy, Clichy etc
> thank you


ok I'm going next month to Paris, I should get few hours totake some pics, which places would you like? 
I can't do all :lol:, just few of them, tell me??? (For La Défense is sure I will go there)
:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

wouaw nice coming soon claddings for the Orgues de Flandre towers........
Hello dougdoug perhaps you could take pictures of constructions sites never taken and this constructions sites are situated near on the peripherique ring road.....
zac bédier porte d'ivry, constructions sites in clichy la garenne in front of TGI batignolles and porte pouchet 
pictures of the chatelet les halles rer station.....porte de sèvres close to aquaboulevard nautic park etc
:lol:


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

dear friends i will stop posting news and pictures now Until September 10th or 12th....because i will take holidays.........kisses to everybody
it's time for me to see mountains and sea ........
à très bientôt / see you very soon :banana:


----------



## C4creeper

Goodbye for now Tuktoyaktuk. Again, Thanks for posting all these great updates, prehaps someone could replace you for the time being.


----------



## Josedc

with all of those pictures of La Defense all I can say is: "Paris drops the mic"


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

C4creeper said:


> Goodbye for now Tuktoyaktuk. Again, Thanks for posting all these great updates, prehaps someone could replace you for the time being.


_hello C4creeper it's not difficult to find to search news pictures and informations of projects and constructions sites

_i am living in Alsace, Paris is far and i can find everything on
Google on immoweek on twitter on facebook on webimm on batinews on le moniteur on businessimmo-info on instagram etc
you

_when you visit Google, you have just to type/write on your computer keyboard
the name of the city, the name of the project, or to write in french "Paris projet, paris chantier, paris travaux" with a date "30 august or from 1 to 31 august etc"
or writing on your keyboard : "paris nouveau, paris nouvel, paris inauguration, paris nouveauté" etc

i can find every news at home on my computer i don't need to go on the place because 95% of the pictures i find them on internet.

_an example i want to find the last the newest constructions sites pictures of "la samaritaine" :
i go on twitter and write : samaritaine
i go on google images and write in the search window "samaritaine" 
i open "search tools" i click on "time" 
i click on "custom range" : 
"customised date range : from...... to ......and clicking on "go"
you have just to take the dates.....
"from 10 august to 31 august" or for finding the newest pictures 
"from 28 august to 31 august".....
etc
_
you can go on google news, write "paris" and you will find the newest articles about paris etc 
or on google "ALL"......

anyone can do what i do 
anyone can find the same news pictures as me 
you have just to take the name of
the project of the city or of the street an address
name of an architect etc
_if you don't have the exact adress you can write on your keyboard :
montparnasse montmartre alesia la villette or 1er / 18eme arrondissement 
or the doors of Paris/Portes de Paris : pouchet, orleans..porte de pantin chantier, porte de vanves travaux....etc
or clichy batignolles, la defense, paris rive gauche projects....
or names of architects : projets jean nouvel, chantier louis paillard.......etc

_last example :i want to find the newest pictures of "cité musicale project" in boulogne billancourt city :
_i go on google images, i write into the search iwwindow : 
ile seguin travaux/projet/chantier 
cite musicale boulogne billancourt/ile seguin 
boulogne billancourt projet culturel chantier culturel
_ i go on facebook or i go on twitter or on instagram and write in the search window : cite musicale boulogne billancourt etc
_ if you need an address or the name of the architect you write : "address of cite musicale, architect of cite musicale etc.....

_for posting pictures this is the website i take : ZUPIMAGES
http://www.zupimages.net/ 

_important information : How to get back images of instagram
you go on instagram
you write a name in the search window with #hastag sign before
you click on a picture an image for enlarging this image
*you click on the "right button" of your mouse 
and you click on "afficher le code source de la page"*
and a new page opens
you have to search in the middle of this page the address the link of this picture :
here https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...750/14099441_328336340835335_1596261001_n.jpg
this adresse begins with :"https://" ....... and end with ".jpg"
you take this adress and make "copy and paste" in a new internet window and take this image !

good luck


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

STATION F-HALLE FREYSSINET
PARIS 13

JIP'S ‏@JIP_S 7 sept.
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CrwoPtwWYAE4Yjl.jpg
34.000 sqm for 1000 startups. Opening beginning year 2017


----------



## Neric007

*Ile Seguin - Cité de la musique*

20160912_184802 by Eric Blanc, sur Flickr

20160912_182610 by Eric Blanc, sur Flickr


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

thank you neric have you an idea of the surface of this digital screen ? ....when i take 1m80 for the height of the man on right side.....
i calculated 9m x 25m 225 sqm...but its just an estimate...


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14295000_539137892963042_209568038_n.jpg









https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14269053_1145806228846218_135895011_n.jpg









*Construction site elysée défense/WINDOW building*
they remove now the front facade in front of the slab


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*construction site_restructurating: human sciences house *
Vue de chantier : La maison des sciences de l'Homme
Paris 6eme

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CrqKGL9WEAA3rpP.jpg








Remon Michel ‏@MichelREMON 6 sept
__________
__________

PARIS LA DEFENSE
*TOWER SKYLIGHT + CAMPUS IESEG in progress* 
on right side behind Grande Arche

http://www.arena92.fr/le-chantier/chantier-en-direct


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*new construction site : CITIZEN M HOTEL*
RAIL STATION LYON/Gare de Lyon/PARIS 12

Jean-Luc Romero ‏@JeanLucRomero 1 sept.
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CrQ2712WIAA26ub.jpg








__________
__________

*YOOMA New Hotel construction site*
by Calq Architecture and *Ora Ito*
Paris 15e Beaugrenelle district

Pitaya L'Agence ‏@PitayaAgence 2 h
http://hospitality-on.com/actualites/2016/09/06/yooma-un-nouveau-concept-hotelier-au-coeur-de-paris/








5.000 sqm/106 rooms/opening year 2017
__________
__________

*GRAND PARIS (Paris Ile de France) has 81 hotels with 5 stars*, 
13 more since beginning year 2016 : 

https://www.classement.atout-france.fr/rechercheHebergement/fr/classement/resultats-recherche

HÔTEL NOLINSKI PARIS 75001PARIS 26/08/2016	
HÔTEL D'AUBUSSON 75006PARIS 01/08/2016	
HÔTEL LE NARCISSE BLANC & SPA 75007PARIS 28/07/2016 
HÔTEL RENAISSANCE PARIS RÉPUBLIQUE 75010PARIS 19/05/2016	
HÔTEL MAJESTIC VILLA & SPA 75016PARIS 29/04/2016	
HÔTEL DU LOUVRE 75001PARIS 30/03/2016	
HÔTEL PULLMAN PARIS LA DÉFENSE 92400COURBEVOIE 14/03/2016	
HÔTEL RENAISSANCE LE PARC TROCADERO 75116PARIS 01/03/2016 
DISNEYLAND HÔTEL 77700CHESSY 26/02/2016	
RELAIS SPA PARIS ROISSY CHARLES DE GAULLE 95700ROISSY-EN-FRANCE 18/02/2016
SHANGRI-LA HÔTEL PARIS 75116PARIS 03/02/2016
HÔTEL PARIS BASTILLE BOUTET 75011PARIS 20/01/2016	
HÔTEL DE VENDÔME 75001PARIS 19/01/2016


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CsK1oT9WAAAC_yC.jpg








court house tower 
paris 17
________
________

ELYSEE MONTMARTRE is reborn of his ashes
*The Theater ELYSEE MONTMARTRE destroyed after a fire re-opens tomorrow On Thursday September 15th, 2016* 
Paris 18

http://next.liberation.fr/musique/2016/09/09/l-elysee-montmartre-renait-de-ses-cendres_1491200








http://culturebox.francetvinfo.fr/m...-et-de-l-electro-renait-de-ses-cendres-245771








__________
__________

*HOUSINGS*
Croix de Nivert street
Paris 15

https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13712822_667466406742473_1214507122_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Pons + Huot project by Christian Pottgiesser*

"*French Architect Christian Pottgiesser* has designed the headquarters of two French companies Pons + Huot.

This 5,800 square foot 19th century building is located in Paris, near the place Stalingrad and it hosts a breathtaking open space office."








































































http://www.homedsgn.com/2011/02/20/amazing-architect-firm-office-in-paris/


----------



## Soheilkb

What has become of Paris ?! 
Or is it a city in Middle East ? I don't quite know .... Ugh


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Chessa Milena ‏@MilenaChessa 7 sept.

*CITE MUSICALE *
BOULOGNE BILLANCOURT / GRAND PARIS SOUTH WEST

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CrwsyLsXgAAOXl-.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CrwsyLnWcAA8M7c.jpg








__________
__________

*VILLAGES NATURE construction site* 
GRAND PARIS EAST 
near on Disneyland Paris 

Ashley Perry ‏@AshleyPerryUK 9 sept.
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cr6qo3jXgAAA5U6.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cr6YxYYXYAA1Ltj.jpg









Céline_Sigoigne ‏@celine_sigoigne 9 sept.
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cr6TY98XYAApt7f.jpg








__________
__________

*LONGCHAMP HIPPODROME/RACETRACK construction site*
Paris 16eme
http://www.nouveaulongchamp.com/le-chantier-en-direct








__________
__________

*PARIS 13EME RIVE GAUCHE*
http://www.semapa.fr/Suivre-nos-chantiers-en-direct
Tolbiac - Chevaleret








__________
__________

*Construction site Porte des Lilas Paris 19/20*
ZAC PAUL MEURICE
future offices building of 12.000 sqm by AZZI / ALSEI

https://image-store.slidesharecdn.com/76c989c8-dedb-4400-a1f3-c284b6eb3a4f-large.jpeg








http://www.semavip.fr/nos-projets/a...²-associant-espace-d’accueil-d’entreprises-et


----------



## kisssme

an 80m building in puteaux by jean nouvel (next to the Hekla tower)


----------



## David Louis

Jean Nouvel again? But this one is not bad at all.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14278871_174185829655996_49683755_n.jpg








*HOUSINGS by architect Buhler*
Fulton street
Paris 13
________
________

*Paris Rive Gauche 13eme*
constructions sites of buildings in the dark

https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14310797_702060469958462_685372495_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

David Louis said:


> Jean Nouvel again? But this one is not bad at all.


hello david yes it's a clean project, nice metallic cladding i think.....an other tower which will densify La Defense.......and the district needs more towers on City of Puteaux floor !
__________
__________

*NEW IN PARIS : LA Friche Richard Lenoir*
Huge short-lived bar/bar éphémère géant
3.000 sqm from september 8th to november 5th, 2016.
PARIS 11 between boulevard Richard-Lenoir and boulevard Voltaire

http://www.lefigaro.fr/sortir-paris...hard-lenoir-le-bar-ephemere-de-la-rentree.php
https://www.timeout.fr/paris/le-blo...eu-ephemere-de-2-500-m2-en-plein-paris-090816








__________
__________

*Shopping Mall Hammerson ITALIE 2*
PARIS 13eme

World First Connected Wall by Think&Go french firm
http://www.lsa-conso.fr/un-mur-d-ecrans-connectes-lance-au-centre-commercial-italie-2-video,244224

Hammerson-Italie2 Connected Wall - first tests - *VIDEO*
https://vimeo.com/180804755

Italie2 @ItalieDeux








__________
__________

*PLACE VENDOME *
PARIS 1

https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagram.com/l/t51.2885-15/e35/14272035_616535508527408_1606104469_n.jpg


----------



## Neric007

tuktoyaktuk said:


> thank you neric have you an idea of the surface of this digital screen ? ....when i take 1m80 for the height of the man on right side.....
> i calculated 9m x 25m 225 sqm...but its just an estimate...


I'm afraid I have no idea and I couldn't find the nformation online so far.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Neric007 said:


> I'm afraid I have no idea and I couldn't find the nformation online so far.


hello neric afraid why ? it's not important but i am shure that this digital screen has at least 150 sqm surface !


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Paris is a post-apocalyptic hellhole of public urination and litter. Hurrah for the incivility brigade*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...alyptic-hellhole-of-public-urination-and-lit/

:fiddle:


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*RE-opening of MAILLOL MUSEUM*
after 18 months construction site

61 Grenelle street/Paris 7eme

http://www.francetvinfo.fr/culture/...verture-du-musee-maillol-a-paris_1824931.html
http://www.telerama.fr/scenes/musee-maillol-tout-nouveau-tout-beau-il-arrive-bientot,133845.php








_________
_________

*SALLE PLEYEL* / Concert hall
RE-Opening september 23th, 2016.

http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-7500...-salle-pleyel-new-look-14-09-2016-6120207.php

before for classic music









now for jazz/modern music

















this room has now an other design....i don't know if it was an historic monument...because you can't modify a historic monument
__________
__________

*refurbishment Beaugrenelle Tower*
district Beaugrenelle
Paris 15e

https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13687413_433584626788491_210311130_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*finally this construction site starts : housings*
Drevet street/PARIS 18 

https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...080/14294709_1783526481916558_910395401_n.jpg









http://www.addm18.fr/data/images/urbanisme/3freres_2b.jpg








__________
__________

*PARIS LES HALLES *
Paris 1
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14368976_1655498234765053_1632681562_n.jpg








The lowest level is still in works/FNAC STORE restructurating and extension

https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14295445_1000027936790270_2045012716_n.jpg








chatelet les halles underground station
new floor but still in works
__________
__________

PARIS 19
*district macdonald/rosa parks*
2 constructions sites : offices building TEMPO on left, residence on right 









https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14350925_1660034820980186_1499600458_n.jpg

https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14278967_1573848496258464_244701129_n.jpg









https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14240867_337894003211651_1581060319_n.jpg








__________
__________

*construction site/restructurating palace LUTETIA*
Paris 6

https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14279073_1806826369554253_275860849_n.jpg








__________
__________

*Construction site 34 social housings*
former garage
Paris 9

Élogie ‏@_elogie_ 15 sept.
architecte Laurent Niget 




































_________
_________

*refurbishment BASTILLE column *
Paris 12e
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14288075_301234953589522_1171384428_n.jpg








________
________

*GRANDE ARCHE PARIS LA DEFENSE*
refurbishment
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14240563_541063236083127_1847874904_n.jpg


----------



## clouchicloucha

Tripode building now on the road



vincent1746 said:


> Zac Léon Blum, le chantier de l'immeuble de bureaux le "Tripode" par l'agence Agence d'architecture PCA a démarré, aujourd'hui :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> Le projet :


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*VILLAGES NATURE AQUALAGON*
GRAND PARIS EAST

FredoGrandParis ‏@fredoGrandParis 4 h
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CsemfSqWAAE4JDg.jpg









http://img.over-blog-kiwi.com/0/67/03/46/20160914/ob_8eebd7_cl-eeyowmaizmwy.jpg








________
________

*CITY OF CRETEIL*
GRAND PARIS south east

new construction site
*HOUSE OF HANDBALL/MAISON DU HANDBALL*

CROCIS_CCI_Paris_Idf ‏@CROCIS_CCI_IDF 15 sept.
https://o.twimg.com/2/proxy.jpg?t=H...s=-8dkyIxpuZYOsyJWqT2sjX9tZBuAwifCDTadGw5j22o









http://projets-architecte-urbanisme.fr/images-archi/2015/04/maison-handball-francais-creteil.jpg
http://projets-architecte-urbanisme.fr/images-archi/2015/04/maison-hand-equipe-france-creteil.jpg








_________
_________

*New Construction site : Restructurating of a former industrial hall into a multimedia museum : L'ATELIERS DES LUMIERES*
4.000 sqm/Saint-Maur street/PARIS 11

http://www.silhouette-urbaine.com/fiche_projet.php?code_projet=14ALUM



































_________
_________

*Restructurating project JULIA : 79 Avenue des Champs Elysees*
17.500 sqm offices + shops + cinemas / by Groupama

http://www.groupama-immobilier.fr/evenement/988/
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-t2nLmbsyC.../Capture+plein+%C3%A9cran+24022011+103022.jpg








_________
_________

*PARIS The new newsstands/ nouveaux kiosques à journaux*
Definitive design

http://www.lefigaro.fr/medias/2016/...risiens-arriveront-a-partir-de-l-ete-2017.php
https://o.twimg.com/2/proxy.jpg?t=H...s=7rmaAWJB_AS3QTI3fMAUKgXy3KdcG0vQSbzCedevbRs
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CsZuTnUWIAQQr0U.jpg

















what's the problem with the "old" newsstands ? there are more urgent things to improve in Paris Miss Mayor Hidalgo !
inside they are looking better but not outside !


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*construction site start : Londres Offices Building*
5.150 sqm/delivery year 2018/restructurating/Axel Schoenert architect
54 Londres street/Paris 8 

Axel Schoenert ‏@AS_architectes 12 sept.
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CsIuzxwWIAA8Fdb.jpg








__________
__________

*construction site ATHENES*
7.000 sqm/by Axel Schoenert architect
4-6 Athènes street/Paris 9 

Axel Schoenert ‏@AS_architectes 29 août
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CrAo0LgWgAAYNVU.jpg








__________
__________

*Théâtre National de Chaillot restructurating*
Paris 16 Trocadero

http://www.oppic.fr/rubrique5.html


























__________
__________

*Paris 18 Porte de Clignancourt*
destruction of residential tower

http://m.leparisien.fr/paris-75018/...ntot-rayee-de-la-carte-15-09-2016-6123321.php








__________
__________

*Gate One* 
offices building construction site
city of Clichy La Garenne
in front of Paris 17e and ring road
8.300 sqm

http://www.axys-be.fr/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/GATE-ONE-FACADE1.jpg








__________
__________

*Construction site restructurating DELCASSE building*
7/11 avenue Delcassé
Paris 9

http://www.axys-be.fr/bureau-etudes...fonciere-des-regions-immeuble-delcasse-paris/








__________
__________

*TOWER D2 LA DEFENSE*
http://zupimages.net/up/16/37/dl6f.jpg








__________
__________

EPADESA ‏@epadesa 12 h

*PARIS LA DEFENSE*
*new lift Sequoia open*

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CsdiiVxXEAAHTeK.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CsdiiWIWEAA43B5.jpg









https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14334638_1743822569201493_146347813_n.jpg









https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14334363_1086257901451524_1058019367_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Urban Week Paris La Défense*
19_23 september 2016
http://www.eventbrite.fr/o/urban-week-paris-la-defense-11264338252

*program:*
_ visit of towers
_ sportive activities 
_ cultural animations and 
_ a giant surprise. 
_more than 90 free activities

*It's a remake of Frankfurt Skyscrapers Festival*

web site for free entrances : http://www.ladefense.fr/fr/urban-week






https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CsYOKtiWcAAjVg5.jpg









hello dear friends it's time to reserve your places for visiting the newest towers of La defense ; 
during 5 days a great festival in LA DEFENSE
__________
__________

*PARIS LA DEFENSE *

EPADESA ‏@epadesa 14 sept.
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CsTLDkqVYAAXmPm.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CsTLLh7WcAAiRD8.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CsTLuXOXgAAinFD.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CsTK3mQWcAAo4Rz.jpg








ARCHE gardens in progress

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CsOMoL3W8AQO_Xl.jpg








Moretti chimney refurbishment

https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14359458_547566258766306_289987899_n.jpg









https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14269117_1056612581127169_1799291555_n.jpg
CALDER red spider refurbishment


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

:banana:
*PHILHARMONIE DE PARIS*
The roof is finally opened *since TODAY*

Philharmonie Paris ‏@philharmonie 16 sept.
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CsZws6FWYAAGg1z.jpg








:banana:

Le QG de l'info ‏@leqgdelinfo 1 h
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Csk7iLLVIAAtPs9.jpg









http://s1.lprs1.fr/images/2016/09/16/6124119_1-0-588293370.jpg









*here more pictures of the different views*
http://philharmoniedeparis.fr/fr/ouverture-du-belvedere-de-la-philharmonie
_________
_________

*construction site : extension metro line 4 from Montrouge to Bagneux*
grand paris south
http://www.prolongement-m4.fr/en-direct-du-chantier








________
________

*social Résidence with 220 housings*
Amandiers street
Paris 20
inaugurated

http://www.akla-architectes.com/-/Actualites


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*new footbridge from Paris 19 to Aubervilliers city and le Millenaire shopping mall*

http://s1.lprs1.fr/images/2016/09/08/6105077_00546dfe-75eb-11e6-ac02-028b7323d6d8-1.jpg








http://rosaparks-macdonald.fr/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/passerelle-darse-2.jpg









*and new shops in Macdonald new district:*
Boulanger, Aubert, Maxi-Toys, Basic-Fit, Bo Sushi, Leroy Merlin.....

http://rosaparks-macdonald.fr/2016/09/15/nombreuses-ouvertures-derniers-jours/


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Construction site Fort d'Issy-Vanves-Clamart station : line 15*
Grand Paris South

lejournaldugrandparis.fr
https://www.lejournaldugrandparis.fr/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/quai3-Rollando-30056-600x360.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

hello dear french and parisian forumers can you explain why they inaugurate always things in Paris still under refurbishment/works
the first example : the philharmonie de paris was under works 18 months after the inauguration

second example : the shopping area forum des halles 








i am very angry because 6 months after the inauguration the construction site is not ended...
why why why ? 
things have to be inaugurated when they are finished and not before
bye 
__________
__________

*PARIS LES INVALIDES*
clean walls........
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CsoWRLfWYAA00GO.jpg
Eric Succab ‏@SuccabEric 10 h








_________
_________

Inauguration Village Royal By Richard Orlinski
near on place de la Madeleine Paris
nice sculpture
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CseFZQzWAAA2nWT.jpg
Agence Bestimage ‏@ABestimage 16 sept.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

PARIS LA DEFENSE
*CONSTRUCTION SITE : TRINITY TOWER*
*the first crane* :banana:

Nicolas Ambrosioni ‏@Nico_Ambrosioni 3 h
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CstFWmXXYAAptoV.jpg









Nicolas Ambrosioni ‏@Nico_Ambrosioni 2 h
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CstXJ_8XYAAAvr2.jpg


----------



## Architecture lover

tuktoyaktuk said:


> *PARIS LES INVALIDES*
> clean walls........
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CsoWRLfWYAA00GO.jpg
> Eric Succab ‏@SuccabEric 10 h


The restored cream colored facade on the Musée de l'Armée is one of the most aesthetically pleasing things I've seen lately.

Edit:
L'Aqualagon | Villages Nature, seems like a nice project, too.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Urban Week Paris La Défense
19_23 september 2016

La Défense ‏@LaDefensefr 2 h
The top of FIRST TOWER
can we see french forumers on this pictures ?


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*construction site HOTEL MOTEL ONE*
Porte Doree 
Paris 12e

http://perso.ovh.net/~saciegta/images/uploads/E139 16 08 SI.jpg
http://perso.ovh.net/~saciegta/references-en-cours-1-0-0.html#









http://www.vinci-immobilier-entrepr...loads/sites/3/2015/08/hotels-motel-one-02.jpg








__________
__________

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14309771_1083986428388804_1845758791_n.jpg








fulton street 
paris 13
housings by buhler architect


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*RAIL STATION AUSTERLITZ PARIS*
construction site : a marquee/une marquise
by Nouvel - Duthilleul - AREP - MaP3 

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CsZD5W5WcAASd7w.jpg
MaP3 ‏@MaP3_structure 15 sept.









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CsSdnxBUAAAw9TV.jpg
MaP3 ‏@MaP3_structure 14 sept.









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CsQi3qpWIAA4brx.jpg
MaP3 ‏@MaP3_structure 13 sept.









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14276576_154149731697897_710519754_n.jpg








behind austerlitz rail station the place for future "le monde" newspaper headquarter


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CszOIcyWIAAD4qC.jpg
June Carter ‏@junecarterp 5 h
court house tower 
paris 17


----------



## kisssme

i didnt know these renders of renzo piano's tower


----------



## dougdoug

p19 tempo 19th district


----------



## dougdoug

Paris 19th district



residantial tower 19th district too


----------



## dougdoug

Philarmonie Paris 19th district, it's possible now to visit the roof around 40 meters from wednesday to sunday midday to midnight, just amazing!!!!!!


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

great thank you dougdoug 
the tower under refurbishment and his sisters are the towers of flandres 
this towers are the cheapest housings in Paris, the lowest sqm price in Paris


----------



## Woolkid

The Philarmonie looks like out of this world. Breathtaking.


----------



## LouisLazare

Excellent clip promotionnel de la Mairie de Paris
https://twitter.com/Paris/status/778942049819119616


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

hello dougdoug how did you find the platform/top of the Philharmonie de Paris ? well done ? nice finitions ? thanks for your answer !


----------



## LouisLazare

here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqWR-8mCV-A


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*PARIS RIVE GAUCHE*
Paris 13

constructions sites 
http://www.semapa.fr/Suivre-nos-chantiers-en-direct

*picture from today*









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...589_575109899348883_6079564656035233792_n.jpg








________
________

*Paris la Defense*
constructions sites of Arena92, Grande Arche, Skylight tower, Ieseg Campus, Window building....
http://www.arena92.fr/le-chantier/chantier-en-direct









*picture from today*
________
________

*construction site SEINE MUSICALE*
new name for CITE MUSICALE
island seguin/city of Boulogne Billancourt
GRAND PARIS SOUTH WEST

*36.000 SQM*
largest digital screen in Europe......before Arena92
http://culturebox.francetvinfo.fr/s...ets/images/2016/09/p1030672.jpg?itok=UcLpqden








1 auditorium with 1150 places
1 concert hall with 6000 places
music studios, shopping center with cultural shops and restaurants......

http://www.lci.fr/culture/le-seguin-sur-le-chantier-de-la-future-seine-musicale-2004076.html
http://culturebox.francetvinfo.fr/m...urel-sur-l-ile-seguin-d-ici-l-ete-2017-246277
http://i.f1g.fr/media/figaro/orig/2016/09/21/XVM86d64a6e-7fdc-11e6-8dff-7de7d03cae34.jpg
http://www.leparisien.fr/culture-lo...in-22-09-2016-6140147.php#xtor=RSS-1481423633

*VIDEO* https://vimeo.com/183647362

















________
________

*PARIS LA DEFENSE*
project student residence by Jean Nouvel

http://www.outarex.com/images/commun/ladefense01.jpg








_______
_______

*ALSACE HOUSE PARIS*
CHAMPS ELYSEES avenue

http://mag.haut-rhin.fr/galeries/maison-de-lalsace-a-paris-belle-champs/


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*VIVACITY offices building*
construction site
151/155 bercy street
PARIS 12

http://www.vladimirpartalo.com/vivacity/92mvrzl658fhutkqlu3xqg9gez24qy









http://static1.squarespace.com/stat...ba20/1457016636284/vivacity+2.jpg?format=750w








________
________

*PARIS LA DEFENSE*
URBAN ART FESTIVAL

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...67_1760650477527404_2887190609666244608_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...31_1784574201783591_8898610077632561152_n.jpg








________
________

*VILL'UP* 
leisure-shopping center/25.000 sqm
CITE DES SCIENCES LA VILLETTE 
PARIS 19
opening 30 November 2016

_*50 shops:* Cultura on 3.700 sqm, Bensimon, Sephora, Du pareil au même, Foot Locker Kids, Marks & Spencer Food, Petit Pan, Sauver le monde des hommes, Bakker Made With Love.......

_*iFly*
_*Yoo Moov Station* : space leisure park
_*Pathe* : 16 cinema rooms with 2900 seats
_*10* restaurants and cafés

https://o.twimg.com/2/proxy.jpg?t=H...s=hq8bNgn_ZZ-7DOmMLBAJL6y_zoWkAHcBmQNKGQ1Igok
CROCIS_CCI_Paris_Idf ‏@CROCIS_CCI_IDF 21 sept.








__________
__________

*VILLAGES NATURE*
GRAND PARIS EAST

Lucile Travaillé ‏@LucileTravaille 7 h
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cs9zaSVWcAAWKcI.jpg








__________
__________

*THEATRE ATHENEE*
Re-Opening after 1 year refurbishment 

https://www.afp.com/en/infos/331/reouverture-fantastique-du-theatre-de-lathenee-apres-travaux

















__________
__________

*STATIONF/HALLE FREYSSINET*
PARIS 13

Serena Capital ‏@serenacap 8 h
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cs9qYIaWEAAjKIw.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cs9qYNJXEAAJwlY.jpg


----------



## Architecture lover

Paris looks creative. Beautiful projects. The wooden structure in Villages Nature appears huge, I'm sure the glass will be amazing.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*ORLY AIRPORT*
GRAND PARIS SOUTH
New footbridge between the South Terminal and Coeur d'Orly business center

Groupe ADP ‏@GroupeADP 15 sept.
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CsZU5WCWIAA4R9T.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CsZU5VoWAAA_NcQ.jpg








__________
__________

*ITC/ international trade center PARIS*
Airport CDG
Grand Paris north

new renderings
construction site in progress

http://www.itc-paris.com/


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*PARIS LES HALLES*
HIP HOP CULTURAL CENTER 
LA PLACE HIP HOP opens tomorrow

http://www.ladepeche.fr/article/201...p-lance-premiere-saison-culturelle-paris.html

karine lagrenade ‏@kalabombe 22 sept.
https://o.twimg.com/2/proxy.jpg?t=H...s=0ivsXyMBkfb1vlROXO97GF12xyMobuVWTrpDonobGF4









Jeunes_gouvCompte certifié ‏@Jeunes_gouv 22 sept.
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cs9eHNfWEAANIVE.jpg








__________
__________

*PARIS LES HALLES *
new hallway
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...4736_897983047002672_578256581209096192_n.jpg








__________
__________

*PARIS 15*
*NEW CONGRESS CENTER* in progress named Paris Convention Center
5.200 places
Gomes Marta ‏@MartaGomesParis 7 h
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CtBXet8WYAAI2JL.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*SALLE PLEYEL Re-Opening*
https://o.twimg.com/2/proxy.jpg?t=H...s=A6hzpItZy5egLYq2q7b7OHTloqZ1B_WyLBpi7RcQ4C4









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CtC10M4WEAAcEzr.jpg








Classic music is now forbidden in this renovated concert hall PLEYEL
to prevent the competition with the Philharmonie de Paris.....
since 2009 since 7 years The judicial trials follow one another.....
the concert hall pleyel saled with the half of his price has been sacrificed for achievement of the Philharmonie de Paris.
a complaint has been made today againt the philharmonie de paris.....what a zirkus !!!!


----------



## dougdoug

La défense


----------



## dougdoug

Kosmo Buiding Neuilly next La Défense


----------



## dougdoug

La Samaritaine Paris


----------



## dougdoug

Les Halles Paris


----------



## dougdoug

Tour Saint Gobain La Défense preparation site


----------



## dougdoug

Tour Alto La défense site preparation


----------



## dougdoug

La Grande Arche La Défense refurbishment


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

hello dougdoug your pictures are great, nice safari !!

my next trip to Paris ? in 2 weeks ! to visit the Mondial de l'Automobile /paris motor show and i will take new pictures of Projects rarely visited.

and now :banana: it's a real pleasure because the trip from Strasbourg to Paris by TGV dures only *1 hour and 49 minutes*.....fabulous !

my next pictures in Paris ? constructions sites around the Peripherique ring-road : smabtp porte de sevres, zac jourdan + campus porte d'orleans, zac bedier, zac paul bourget, porte doree motel one, porte des lilas constructions sites, Pantin city, porte pouchet, city of Clichy....etc !
i can't wait for starting direction Paris in 2 weeks !


----------



## dougdoug

Stade Arena 92 Nanterre


----------



## dougdoug

Hotel La Défense construction


----------



## dougdoug

Cityone view La Défense


----------



## dougdoug

Window La Défense


----------



## dougdoug

Tour Trinity La Défense construction site


----------



## dougdoug

Skylight construction La Défense


----------



## dougdoug

La Défense


----------



## dougdoug

Towers refurbishment 19th district


----------



## Architecture lover

So many nice projects, these are my personal favorites:
Les Halles Paris, hopefully it will turn out as amazing as the renders depict,
Hotel La Défense, highest quality glass panels, the building looks minimal and unobtrusive,
Window La Défense, I guess that's a renovation, I like the redesign, I think the original wasn't bad ether.
Edit: the last renovation makes the tower much better, in my opinion.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

oh my !!!! dougdoug is running amok....(thank you to reverso.net)
fabulous pictures of a fabulous city


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

dougdoug said:


> La Samaritaine Paris


where are the foundations and the first concrete levels ? since the time that this construction site began .....


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

dougdoug said:


> Tour Saint Gobain La Défense preparation site


hello dear forumers i have a question :
will tower saint gobain be taller than D2 tower ? thanks if you know it !!


----------



## Architecture lover

I've googled the towers and Tour D2 is 171-meters tall, Tour Saint-Gobain is 177,95 meters tall, so yes it will be taller.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

thanks dougdoug ! dougdoug lives far from Paris and has free time enough for taking pictures ........


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Architecture lover said:


> I've googled the towers and Tour D2 is 171-meters tall, Tour Saint-Gobain is 177,95 meters tall, so yes it will be taller.


are you shure ? not 174,80 m for D2 from the natural floor ?


----------



## Architecture lover

I checked Wikipedia to see the high of Tour D2, maybe it's not relevant since the article is very short, but even the thread we have on skyscrapercity says the tower is 171m high.


----------



## Bren

Amazing Versailles


----------



## Iron_

dougdoug said:


> Les Halles Paris


Unfortunately this rendering of the new gate is past 

Here is the newest:










No comment.


----------



## SöRen2

Woolkid said:


> The Philarmonie looks like out of this world. Breathtaking.




From up close, it's ugly as f...k


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Biergarten in Berlin ? no in Paris !
La Recyclerie Porte de Clignancourt 
Paris 18, former railroad Petite Ceinture

https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14280582_182631648831384_733878682_n.jpg








__________
__________

*PARIS rive gauche*
paris 13

https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...06_1452105538138376_2730964803521609728_n.jpg









https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...2012_152314158556557_736946629134778368_n.jpg








__________
__________

News18 XYZ ‏@News18X 
*First Test of Driverless Minibus in Paris* - http://tinyurl.com/hu5f6r7 









__________
__________

*PARIS ORTHODOX CATHEDRAL*
https://o.twimg.com/2/proxy.jpg?t=H...s=AJUnCb--yrrb4kGQekH9TsdKUDg98PRlL22GQi4buVE








__________
__________

Patrick Jeanselme ‏@PatrickJeansel1 23 sept.








*Paris 13/fulton street/housings by architect Buhler*
__________
__________

*New Sport center /gymnase in Paris 16*
boulevard suchet/wood construction
https://o.twimg.com/2/proxy.jpg?t=H...s=Xf0BW8QICHolh5r92OzOFno1CuoqU4TwqcBhxfFJfMk








________
________

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CtIBTHPVUAAwc-z.jpg


----------



## dougdoug

tuktoyaktuk said:


> hello dougdoug how did you find the platform/top of the Philharmonie de Paris ? well done ? nice finitions ? thanks for your answer !


Hello my friend, I found it really nice, the view is amazing, I didn't expect that, really good surprise!
Yes well done, hope you going to visit it!:banana:


----------



## dougdoug

Philharmonie of Paris 19th district


----------



## dougdoug

tuktoyaktuk said:


> thanks dougdoug ! dougdoug lives far from Paris and has free time enough for taking pictures ........


thanks


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*City of MASSY*
Atlantis District construction site
GRAND PARIS SOUTH

http://www.lemoniteur.fr/portfolio/le-chantier-du-quartier-atlantis-grand-ouest-33286168
pictures

Aurélien Jouhanneau ‏@aurelienjh 23 sept.
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CtBloFRWIAAKL0t.jpg








__________

*SEINE MUSICALE*
Grand Paris south west
Luc Le Chatelier ‏@luclechat 21 sept.
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cs4WwSQWcAAohUX.jpg








__________

*LE MONDE HEADQUARTERS BY SNOHETTA*
PARIS 13
Luc Le Chatelier ‏@luclechat 16 sept.
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CsfWoSVXEAAUJwd.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CsfWwS1WIAAKAkv.jpg








__________

*COURT HOUSE TOWER*
PARIS BATIGNOLLES 17

Chessa Milena ‏@MilenaChessa 3 h
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CtMDOo6XgAAMIf-.jpg









SkyriseCities ‏@skyrisecities 6 h
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CtLTqE5W8AAWoZ2.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CtLTqImXgAAWf2I.jpg


----------



## dougdoug

Store Galerie Lafayette




Fragonard opened a new Perfum museum next this place


----------



## dougdoug

Ritz Palace


----------



## dougdoug

Construction site La Samaritaine


----------



## dougdoug

Is a local Parisian?


----------



## dougdoug

Pompidou museum just behind


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*The oldest tower in Paris La defense is celebrating his 50th birthday*
september, 1966 / september, 2016
Tower INITIALE RTE NEXITY / ex roussel nobel

http://defense-92.fr/architecture/doyenne-tours-de-defense-fete-cinquante-ans-49284









http://www.tourinitiale.fr/wp-content/gallery/bg/7-initiale-vue-tour-5-300-08.jpg














height : 109m 
inspiration : S.C. Johnson Research tower by Frank Lloyd Wright year 1950.
architects : Jean de Mailly and Jacques Depussé
glass cladding : engineer Jean Prouvé 
construction site planning : first time in france by a computer
curved windows corners : first time in france and imported from USA


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*NEW TOWER IN CONSTRUCTION IN LA DEFENSE*

*Green light for construction of a new tower in Paris LA DEFENSE*
http://defense-92.fr/projets/lepadesa-donne-feu-vert-a-gecina-construction-de-campusea-49278









*CAMPUSEA student residence by JEAN NOUVEL*
402 housings
delivery : autumn 2018
*10.500 sqm/20 levels*

http://www.outarex.com/actus/la-defense
pictures 













































It would be necessary to go on site because the works began


----------



## erbse

Nice pics there dougdoug, but most of them are out of place here, as they aren't connected to "Projects & Construction". Rather post them at the photo forums.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

new construction site 
*CITY OF IVRY*
GRAND PARIS SOUTH

*"Résidence @Home"*
http://lesmaconsparisiens.fr/realisation/ivry-sur-seine-residence-home




































by architect WILMOTTE
100 housings/shops/ateliers...
__________

*City of EVRY*
grand paris south
*construction site of student residence*

http://lesmaconsparisiens.fr/realisation/evry-residence-etudiante
architects DAUFRESNE, LE GARREC & Associés
Henri-Auguste Desbruères street


















__________

*City of Châtenay-Malabry*
Nicolas Appert street/Avenue Division Leclerc
Grand Paris west / 8.000 sqm
*"Mikadoz"* offices building in progress

http://lesmaconsparisiens.fr/realisation/chatenay-malabry-mikadoz


























__________

*City of ISSY LES MOULINEAUX*
Grand Paris south west
*"Haute Définition" construction site*

http://lesmaconsparisiens.fr/realisation/issy-les-moulineaux-haute-definition
architects : LOCI ANIMA + ARTE & CHARPENTIER
200 housings



























__________

*City of NANTERRE*
ZAC des Guilleraies/Port street 53
Grand Paris west
http://lesmaconsparisiens.fr/realisation/nanterre-green-office-spring-batiment-b

*construction site offices building "Green Office Spring"*

Architect : QUADRI FIORE
35.200sqm




































__________

*City of MONTROUGE*
Vanne street 21_23
GRAND PARIS SOUTH
*construction site offices building of 26.000 sqm*

Architect : BRENAC & GONZALEZ
http://lesmaconsparisiens.fr/realisation/montrouge-rue-de-la-vanne


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*paris la defense*

Guillaume ‏@srwilliam 6 h
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CtmE3A-WAAALmR8.jpg








__________

ARENA 92 ‏@Arena92officiel 24 h
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CtiIvqpXgAAdoAC.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CtiI_WjWYAQUqGe.jpg








on this picture you can see
1.a new tower in front of the arena92
2. new low buildings in the croissant district in front of Granite Sg tower
3. new low buildings on the left side of arena92

ARENA 92 ‏@Arena92officiel 19 sept.
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CsupJhlXEAAt3dy.jpg
2 digital screens of 100 sqm ....but i don't know for 1 screen or 2.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*construction site Longchamp Hippodrome*
Bois de Boulogne
paris 16

COPIER Sylvain ‏@P_TurfCopier 1 h
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CtnjC_fWEAAA1EJ.jpg


----------



## dougdoug

tuktoyaktuk said:


> *NEW TOWER IN CONSTRUCTION IN LA DEFENSE*
> 
> *Green light for construction of a new tower in Paris LA DEFENSE*
> http://defense-92.fr/projets/lepadesa-donne-feu-vert-a-gecina-construction-de-campusea-49278
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CAMPUSEA student residence by JEAN NOUVEL*
> 402 housings
> delivery : autumn 2018
> *10.500 sqm/20 levels*
> 
> http://www.outarex.com/actus/la-defense
> pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be necessary to go on site because the works began


thanks a lot, I love it, I want to become a student again lol


----------



## dougdoug

The E line extension, preparation site, new station Porte Maillot (17 th district) 61 months

















Few weeks ago


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

thank you dougdoug 
impressive future subterrean cathedral this E line station....
____________
*la rue denoyez/denoyez street will lose a lot of graffitis*
paris belleville 20e

https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...854_188504261577176_8644072594636537856_n.jpg








destruction of old houses full of graffitis for building new housings.

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f1/Paris_Belleville_rue_Denoyez.jpg








denoyez street is known for his graffitis /painting on the walls is allowed in this street
the yellow line shows all the buildings under destruction


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*The CENTRE POMPIDOU PARIS will open a new museum in BRUSSELS*
CENTRE POMPIDOU BRUXELLES
http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/2...u-de-paris-va-ouvrir-un-musee-a-bruxelles.php


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*PARIS 15. PORTE DE SEVRES*
*construction site SMABTP headquarters + OKKO hotel*
architect Wilmotte/45.000 sqm

thank you aladin for this picture
https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8150/29580381001_84e4ee1dc7_b.jpg








______

*PARIS RIVE GAUCHE 13E*
MAP 
http://zupimages.net/up/16/39/skg2.jpg








http://www.pss-archi.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?id=48&p=60
THANK YOU DIVIDE


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*new construction site near on PARIS LA DEFENSE district*
city of Puteaux

*destruction of NORMA tower inaugurated year 1968 for building a new offices building*
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...53_1078050088979117_5871984063371280384_n.jpg








it's the blue tower in the foreground

https://jgperles.files.wordpress.com/2016/08/img_2822_snapseed.jpg?w=1200&h=1800









*and the new building will be lower but with more surface*
*18 600 sqm*
Architects : Lobjoy & Bouvier / aaPGR
REDMAN : Developpeur – Project Manager

http://s1.lprs1.fr/images/2016/06/03/5854113_805ccbb0-2274-11e6-8853-fc77f16e2658-1.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

PARIS LA DEFENSE

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/QJhEUdUV18k/maxresdefault.jpg









http://media.rtl.fr/online/image/2016/0805/7784340339_le-quartier-de-la-defense-a-paris.jpg









http://img.aws.la-croix.com/2016/01...e-ciel-France-17-juillet-2014_0_1400_2048.jpg









http://cdn-lejdd.ladmedia.fr/var/le...Defense-etait-il-la-cible-des-terroristes.jpg









http://resize3-parismatch.ladmedia....62-1-fre-FR/Pas-d-homme-arme-a-La-Defense.jpg









http://www.hauts-de-seine.fr/fileadmin/presse/Images/Culture/Expo_Archives_Le_Cnit_1960.jpg








LA DEFENSE 1960

http://www.thefuturohouse.com/images/collection/aerial_la_defense_1979_front.JPG
LA DEFENSE 1979









http://www.storkers.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/LaDefense_1974.jpg
LA DEFENSE 1974









http://www.wanacorp.fr/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/ladefensehd.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/27122294.jpg









https://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-o/0c/7d/32/9a/exterior.jpg









http://photoeverywhere.co.uk/west/paris/la_defence2954.JPG









https://mynameiscastellino.files.wordpress.com/2015/10/dsc_0070.jpg









https://i.ytimg.com/vi/Tcv0fGzUKbg/maxresdefault.jpg









LA DEFENSE 1966
http://www.storkers.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/LaDefense_1966.jpg








TOUR INITIALE the tower on the right ride is the oldest in paris la defense district
and now 50 years old.....september 1966_september 2016.

http://www.eurovia.com/media/1466370/tram_t2_ladefense_570_19.jpg









http://www.sportbuzzbusiness.fr/wp-...arketing-nike-magista-coupe-du-monde-2014.jpg









LA DEFENSE 1961
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-IzJ00RJcxZY/Tu2YwPI2VpI/AAAAAAAABKg/XwuFcWctpXs/s1600/LaDefense_1961_A.jpg









http://s3.amazonaws.com/medias.phot...0-e70ce4b79d32/La-Defense-matin-pano_uxga.jpg









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-PLnitftrdUM/Tu2Y0H_UL5I/AAAAAAAABK4/DdluuO7KrDc/s1600/LaDefense_1972.jpg
LA DEFENSE 1972









http://static.lexpress.fr/medias_11...e-17-septembre-1972-pres-de-paris_5666877.jpg









http://www.storkers.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/LaDefense_1971.jpg
LA DEFENSE 1971


----------



## alexandru.mircea

I passed by Alésia yesterday and I was awe-struck by the rebuilt cinema. It is incredible. Especially striking considering how underwhelming I was finding it in the renders.


2016-10-02_04-39-33 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


20161001_171507 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


20161001_171405 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


20161001_171603 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


20161001_171556 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*ALL THE CONSTRUCTION SITES IN PARIS LA DEFENSE DISTRICT*

1. ALTO tower
2. M2 SAINT GOBAIN tower
3. TRINITY tower
4. SKYLIGHT tower
5. MICHELET building
6. WINDOW building
7. GRANDE ARCHE
8. BELVEDERE building
9+10. ARENA92 + 33.000 sqm offices building
11. IESEG campus
12. CITIZEN M hotel
13. RESIDENCE ONE
14. NORMA building
15. E+PLUS ex ampere building
and a lot of constructions sites behind ARENA92


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

letranger said:


> Really hope this sh*t will be demolished


hello what is shocking on this picture for you ? the five bulbs ? but this is the characteristic of an orthodox church !!


----------



## Architecture lover

letranger said:


> Really hope this sh*t will be demolished


I'm afraid it's too late for demolition.
They should have thought before giving the construction permits. It looks so tacky. 
I love Paris, I think the city deserved better than this, and not to forgot the years of waiting for two average buildings to tower over the rest of La Défense, and they haven't even started the construction. How were they called? Hermitage Plaza. 
I'm sure they'll rename some centerpieces, too, for example their evolution tower, in the Louvre Plaza. I don't think so.


----------



## Architecture lover

tuktoyaktuk said:


> hello what is shocking on this picture for you ? the five bulbs ? but this is the characteristic of an orthodox church !!


No. Orthodox churches do not always look like that. I can think of so many better examples.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Architecture lover said:


> No. Orthodox churches do not always look like that. I can think of so many better examples.


but conventional architecture and not modern like this 
you prefer a church like san basile on the red square in Moscow ?
don't forget its a church and not a shopping center !


----------



## Architecture lover

Sugar, I prefer none of those, especially not with the Eiffel tower somewhere close, like in this case. If you want to see a nice, genuine Orthodox church you should search google for some of the terracotta beauties on the south European coast. That's all.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*SEINE MUSICALE*
musical city of Boulogne Billancourt
grand paris south west

http://rivesdeseine.forumactif.com/t448-la-seine-musicale-de-l-ile-seguin









interesting the wood structure is hidden by the glass cladding and this "egg" looks better than i expected ! :banana:


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*NOGENT BALTARD business city*
*22.000 sqm*
offices, retail, appartments, public equipments, .......
*city of NOGENT SUR MARNE*
Grand Paris East






http://94.citoyens.com/wp-content/u...nue-de-Joinville-Agence-Jean-Paul-Viguier.jpg









Réussir pour Nogent ‏@RpNogent 20 sept.
pictures of the construction site



































*ARCHITECT JEAN PAUL VIGUIER*


----------



## Pew

Comparing a brand new cultural center and its small church with authentic Orthodox cathedrals is a bit bold. We can't ask Athens to build Notre Dame next to the Acropole... I don't find the church tacky (I'm much more disappointed of the new buildings in its immediate surrounding). It is a nice addition to Paris landmarks and it's not like it's been built on the 'Champs de Mars'...









http://www.wilmotte.com/en/project/404/The-Russian-Orthodox-Spiritual-and-Cultural-Center


----------



## Architecture lover

Pew said:


> Comparing a brand new cultural center and its small church with authentic Orthodox cathedrals is a bit bold. We can't ask Athens to build Notre Dame next to the Acropole... I don't find the church tacky (I'm much more disappointed of the new buildings in its immediate surrounding). It is a nice addition to Paris landmarks and it's not like it's been built on the 'Champs de Mars'...


That's my point precisely, that's why I said it should've been built in the far, far, far suburbs, just like you can't see a brand new mini Notre Dame anywhere close to the red square in Moscow.
But oh well, I guess the French know what they're doing with the central parts of their capital city, I thought the central parts were already land-marked.
And once again this is not the absolute epitome of how an Orthodox church looks. In the south of Europe they are built with stones and terracotta and I think they look much better and far from tacky.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Architecture lover said:


> That's my point precisely, that's why I said it should've been built in the far, far, far suburbs, just like you can't see a brand new mini Notre Dame anywhere close to the red square in Moscow.
> But oh well, I guess the French know what they're doing with the central parts of their capital city, I thought the central parts were already land-marked.
> And once again this is not the absolute epitome of how an Orthodox church looks. In the south of Europe they are built with stones and terracotta and I think they look much better and far from tacky.


hello after looking at the picture posted by Pew, i don't know where is the problem, this buildings are looking nice and decent and the walls are covered by real marble.......


----------



## Pew

> But oh well, I guess the French know what they're doing with the central parts of their capital city, I thought the central parts were already land-marked.


I hope we'll see plenty of other recognizable buildings in the future, even in the central parts. If we can't get anything as big and iconic as the Eiffel tower, the Arc de Triomphe or the Pompidou center, I would personnaly encourage any initiative such as this one. But as you said indeed, in such an area, materials must be high quality. In that case, it seems the domes are promising in real life.



> And once again this is not the absolute epitome of how an Orthodox church looks. In the south of Europe they are built with stones and terracotta and I think they look much better and far from tacky.


I know them and they are nice. Choice been made not to use stones and terracotta for this one church but silver colored bulbs... And to my eyes, it does not look tacky. If it had been made of stones and terracotta it would have been nice or certainly nicer intrinsically, but would just seem to be out of its natural place and wouldn't fit well there in my opinion. In that case the silver color fits with parisian grey roofs


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*COEUR DE QUARTIER PHASE 2*
city of NANTERRE/Paris LA DEFENSE

http://www.nanterre.fr/656-coeur-de-quartier.htm
http://nanterre-coeur-universite.com/le-quartier

*74.000 SQM*:
13.900 sqm shops with movie center/10 cinemas rooms
26.000 sqm offices
34.000 sqm housings

NEW RENDERINGS
http://moisarchitectureidf.org/sites/default/files/images/credits_epadesa_vectuel_mars_2016_2.jpg
http://www.ingerop.fr/sites/default/files/imagenes_de_proyectos/lecler_pcnanterre_vue_logement_3.jpg
http://nanterre-coeur-universite.com/sites/all/themes/custom/nanterre/img/galerie5Big.jpg
http://nanterre-coeur-universite.com/sites/all/themes/custom/nanterre/img/galerie16Big.jpg

















































































http://www.greenaffair.com/pics/data/actualites/carrousels/57-1400x600.jpg









OLD PICTURE OF LA DEFENSE
http://img.aws.la-croix.com/2016/09...de-Arche-Defense-13-1987-Paris_1_1400_918.jpg









new public transports station of NANTERRE UNIVERSITY
http://www.leongrosse.fr/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/Gare-RER-Nanterre-22.jpg


----------



## Architecture lover

Pew said:


> I hope we'll see plenty of other recognizable buildings in the future, even in the central parts. If we can't get anything as big and iconic as the Eiffel tower, the Arc de Triomphe or the Pompidou center, I would personnaly encourage any initiative such as this one.


No one said that you can't get something as big and iconic as the Eiffel tower, the Arc de Triomphe or the Pompidou center. I never underestimate the power of modern, contemporary, futuristic, architecture.



Pew said:


> If it had been made of stones and terracotta it would have been nice or certainly nicer intrinsically, but would just seem to be out of its natural place and wouldn't fit well there in my opinion. In that case the silver color fits with parisian grey roofs


The truth is, these domes already look out of place to me, that's why I reacted.
The architecture of the south Europeans might appear simple, humble, but I think that's a good aspect, at least they look unobtrusive. The roof doesn't have to be made from terracotta tiles, different types of metal could be used instead.
But I still think that central parts should be reserved for French architecture.



tuktoyaktuk said:


> hello after looking at the picture posted by Pew, i don't know where is the problem, this buildings are looking nice and decent and the walls are covered by real marble.......


Maybe it would've looked nice somewhere in the suburbs. Authentic French architecture should be typical for the central parts no matter if modern or historical.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

I disagree about the Russian church being a bad addition to the Parisian urban texture or its skyline. I've hanged around recently and it doesn't feel like it detracts from the place. But I can understand this innitial reaction due to it being so very different. Also, some of the renders and photos make it look like it is quite bigger and taller than it actually is. What I can only say is that in Bucharest we too have a Russian church in the heart of the city and while the difference between our architecture and Russian architecture remains striking, we certainly cherrish the Russian church, we wouldn't want to be without it. So I think Parisians will get used to it very quickly. 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sorina963/5526555396/

Looking it up now it appears that they've changed the roof cover from old copper to some bright golden metal, so now it looks more like in Paris:


Merry Christmas to all who celebrate Nativity on January 6 & 7! by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr

If the new metal is brass, then it should lose its brightness in time if I remember well.


----------



## Pew

Architecture lover said:


> Authentic French architecture should be typical for the central parts no matter if modern or historical.


I would love to see Modern Typical Authentic French Architecture. Whatever this means, I hope an architecte will really surprise me someday  
(maybe the new 'Le Monde' headquarters will be a good example, as a revisited Arc?....)

But I wouldn't mind to see aswell initiatives in architecture refering directly to other cultures than french. Paris is cosmopolitan (as most capital cities) and in my opinion should open up its architecture to other traditions and propose an interpretation that reflects the culture of the communities living in the city without altering the coherence of a neighborood. I think they succeeded with this one example


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

alexandru.mircea said:


> I disagree about the Russian church being a bad addition to the Parisian urban texture or its skyline. I've hanged around recently and it doesn't feel like it detracts from the place. But I can understand this innitial reaction due to it being so very different. Also, some of the renders and photos make it look like it is quite bigger and taller than it actually is. What I can only say is that in Bucharest we too have a Russian church in the heart of the city and while the difference between our architecture and Russian architecture remains striking, we certainly cherrish the Russian church, we wouldn't want to be without it. So I think Parisians will get used to it very quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/sorina963/5526555396/
> 
> Looking it up now it appears that they've changed the roof cover from old copper to some bright golden metal, so now it looks more like in Paris:
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to all who celebrate Nativity on January 6 & 7! by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr
> 
> If the new metal is brass, then it should lose its brightness in time if I remember well.


nice churches but how old they are ? in Paris they didn't want to build such a church in an "old fashioned" style ; the architecture of Wilmotte for the Quai BRANLY orthodox church is not marvellous but the best of every projects choosen.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*city of BOULOGNE BILLANCOURT*
second city in the Grand Paris with 117.000 inhabitants.

http://www.prixdumarcheimmobilier.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/Boulogne-Billancourt.jpg

*LE TRAPEZE new district (residential+offices) with HORIZONS tower by Nouvel*








i like the Trapeze district so much as Paris Rive Gauche.

http://rivesdeseine.forumactif.com/t331-photos-de-la-zac-seguin-rives-de-seine-trapeze


----------



## alexandru.mircea

tuktoyaktuk said:


> nice churches but how old they are ? in Paris they didn't want to build such a church in an "old fashioned" style ; the architecture of Wilmotte for the Quai BRANLY orthodox church is not marvellous but the best of every projects choosen.



^ it's the same church, but with new roof covers in the second picture. The church is not medieval like its achitecture suggests, it's only a bit over a century old. But for sure it didn't take a century for Bucharestians to love it. 

The church in Paris is not "old fashioned" indeed from the bulbs down, but the bulbs themselves are the most traditionally Russian thing possible.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*ALTAIS MONTREUIL*
Offices towers
city of Montreuil 93.
Grand Paris East.

construction site has began/*33.000 sqm*/refurbishment/

http://carnet-aux-petites-choses.fr/


















http://www.philia.fr/


















NEW PICTURES OF THE CONSTRUCTION SITE
Gaylord LE CHEQUER ‏@glechequer 7 sept.



































_________
_________

*city of PANTIN*
*ZAC DU PORT construction site*
grand paris east
https://www.instagram.com/p/BLWDonpBPb7/


----------



## 676882

tuktoyaktuk said:


> hello what is shocking on this picture for you ? the five bulbs ? but this is the characteristic of an orthodox church !!


I'm from Saint-Petersbrg. I DO know what russian orthodoxs are. Hope, this sh*t will be demolished and banned forever ^^


----------



## Bren

Fedex to invest $1.54 billion in France to double capacity at Roissy airport



> Package delivery company *FedEX Corp said on Tuesday it would invest 1.4 billion euros ($1.54 billion) to double the capacity of its logistics activities at the Charles de Gaulle International Airport* in the Paris suburb of Roissy.
> 
> The initial investment by the U.S-listed firm will amount to 200 million euros ($220 million).
> 
> Under the plan, the U.S. group plans to open a new package sorting facility in 2019, creating between 200 and 400 jobs, according to a document handed out during a visit by President Francois Hollande.
> 
> *The extra 25,000 square metres of space will make FedEx's Roissy center its second biggest in the world after the one in Memphis in the United States*.
> Delivery service company TNT Express, which was bought in May by FedEX, also plans to open a new facility in the Parisian region, according to the same document.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/wires/reuters/article-3846926/Fedex-invest-1-54-billion-France-double-capacity-Roissy-airport.html?ITO=1490&ns_mchannel=rss&ns_campaign=1490


----------



## dougdoug

Thanks a lot tuktoyaktuk for all the updates and news

Line E extension preparation site in Paris, Neuilly and La Défense (CNIT)

















Final official rendering 2016





Neuilly 






Nanterre and La défense with headquarter of Vinci (2021 and 2022 for the rail station)


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Works started for TRAMWAY LINE 4 extension
from Gargan to Montfermeil/ 6km
Grand Paris north east

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Plan_T4_Paris.png









ACTUALITY BOT ‏@BotActuality_FR 20 h
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cu_EoDvUAAAF_9D.jpg








Préfet 75 IDFCompte certifié ‏@Prefet75_IDF 1 h
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CvC_g8dWgAA1HOy.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

POSTE LOUVRE construction site
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CuukdyfWEAAtSyG.jpg








BouyguesConstructionCompte certifié ‏@Bouygues_C 14 oct.

FredoGrandParis ‏@fredoGrandParis 14 oct.
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CuvRhuyWAAA_niq.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CuvRoKtWIAUqVLT.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CuvRtFqWEAEiFgH.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CuvRyyAWEAAcUpU.jpg









Nicolas Maviel ‏@mavielnicolas 16 oct.
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cu6Gq1tXEAADo2h.jpg








__________
__________

PALAIS DE LA DECOUVERTE GRAND PALAIS /DISCOVERY PALACE
refurbishment of glass ceiling
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CvCk1hrW8AARVE0.jpg
Bruno Maquart ‏@BrunoMaquart 5 h









Culturez-vous ‏@CulturezVous 6 h

















__________
__________

construction site
City of BAGNEUX station / extension METRO line 4
GRAND PARIS SOUTH

NGE ‏@groupe_NGE 5 h
NGE ‏@groupe_NGE 












































__________
__________

CITY OF MASSY
GRAND PARIS SOUTH

construction site ATLANTIS district
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CvCSQzkWAAE66tn.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...21_1359892564028381_6371700712237170688_n.jpg








COURTHOUSE TOWER PARIS


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

construction site CHAPELLE INTERNATIONAL
PARIS 18
http://vps100785.ovh.net/PHOTOS/CHAPELLE/1024/20161018-150828.JPG


----------



## alexandru.mircea

The *Val d'Europe* agglomeration in Outer Paris wants to build a 6K indoor arena (in Bailly-Romainvilliers more exactly). If I understand right the idea has started in their minds when they were bidding for the new location of Roland Garos (which eventually remained where it is). They do not know yet what sport it will host (besides concerts, congresses etc.) but they have made a call for projects to the French sports federations. They feel they have a good position because of vicinity of Disney and the under construction "Nature Village", which means hotel rooms, national train connections by TGV and connection to Paris by RER. The foreseen cost is 48M euro in a PPP. They are wishing to sort out the financing this autumn and start the operation stage this winter.










http://www.leparisien.fr/bailly-rom...ers-11-10-2016-6193923.php#xtor=AD-1481423554


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

wouaw a competitor for bercy arena ! ^^
___________

construction site ROLAND GARROS !!
http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/89795020160523180218.jpg








and now it's time to wake up because Paris needs a modern a big tennis complex !!! go !!!


----------



## alexandru.mircea

tuktoyaktuk said:


> wouaw a competitor for bercy arena ! ^^


Nooo, that's Arena 92. :lol: 

This would be a competitor to the House of Handball (to be built in Créteil).


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

__________

New Culture House MC93
city of Bobigny
Grand Paris north east
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CvDTBtNWcAA-_-I.jpg
http://www.bobigny.fr/fileadmin/bobigny/MEDIA/Actualites/2015/projetMC93.jpg

















__________
__________

construction site Offices building refurbishment
Prony street 76 
Paris 17
by Covea
8.640 sqm

on google maps
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8838...GdtFDboS7Snn36xGeg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1
Geoffroy Boulard ‏@geoffroyboulard 5 h
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CvH-O1sWcAAgPpQ.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CvHa1mmW8AA3Cel.jpg









i have just a bad image of this future refurbishment
http://www.covea.eu/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/Covea-immobilier-header.jpg








__________
__________

residential towers in PARIS 13 arrondissement
refurbishment 
situated Porte de Choisy
@mariepjulien
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CvHoDsrXEAA-gRI.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CvHoDtnWEAAkYsz.jpg








wouaw..the cladding is very much better now ! bravo
_________
_________

PARIS SACLAY FRENCH SILICON VALLEY
grand paris south
future building for ENSAE 
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CvHxN67XEAAF-cl.jpg








_________


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*SEINE MUSICALE / CITE MUSICALE*
city of Boulogne Billancourt / island Seguin
Grand Paris south west
architects Jean de Gatines/Shigeru Ban

AUDITORIUM 1.150 PLACES
http://zupimages.net/up/16/42/y3g0.jpg









GREAT HALL 6.000 PLACES UP or 4.000 PLACES sitting

















__________

RIFFX STUDIOS 5 rehearsals and recording rooms


























*second biggest digital billboard in the world* after 1535 Broadway times square :
*800 square meters/m2*

FIRST REAL INDOOR PICTURE 
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CuFj0X2WcAAKBW9.jpg








an other great Building in the Grand Paris
look at this golden roof...amazing

NEW WEBSITE :
http://www.laseinemusicale.com/fr/
more statistics :
http://www.laseinemusicale.com/fr/identite/le-geste-architectural-8.html
36.500 sqm surface
7.410 sqm public park
800 sqm photovoltaic panels
800 sqm digital billboard/screen, second biggest in the world.
__________

http://i-cms.linternaute.com/image_...ple-de-la-musique-sur-une-ile-de-la-seine.jpg









Groupe JARNIAS ‏@groupejarnias 5 h
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CvIZdTfWgAEU1ye.jpg









http://www.hauts-de-seine.fr/filead...nce_de_presse_21_septembre_0916OR19141001.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*NEW WEBCAM / COURTHOUSE TOWER construction site*
PARIS 17 clichy batignolles

http://leschantiersparisiens.fr/palais-de-justice-de-paris-pjp-aux-batignolles/








http://fpjparelia.digitime.fr/
__________

*NEW WEBCAM / Skylight + campus Arche IESEG (La Défense)*

http://leschantiersparisiens.fr/skylight-et-campus-de-larche-ieseg-la-defense/
http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=campus_ieseg








__________

CONSTRUCTION SITE TOWER M2 SAINT GOBAIN
PARIS LA DEFENSE
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...78_1146368485442293_2970496048742531072_n.jpg


----------



## Minato ku

I posted this in the demographics thread, but I thought people here might find it interesting too:



PortoNuts said:


> Can Mayor Sadiq Khan tackle London’s affordable housing crisis?
> 
> Khan puts the overall number of new homes that the capital needs to build each year at 50,000, but in 2015 the figure was only 24,610 — and that was the highest total in a decade.
Click to expand...




PortoNuts said:


> Experts say Berlin must build an additional 25,000 homes every year to keep up with the growth in its population. But last year, only 8,000 were constructed, city officials say.
Click to expand...

Those are very low numbers compared to Paris (63,200 in 2015, and growing). And the official objectives (50,000 per year for London, 25,000 per year for Berlin) are also quite low.

In Paris the official objective of yearly dwelling construction was raised to 70,000 per year in 2010 when the French Parliament passed the so-called Greater Paris Act ('Loi relative au Grand Paris') in June of that year. This law was a watershed moment in the history of Paris, but the demographic consequences are yet to be observed given that it will take a few years to materialize, and so far the only data we have are from the January 2013 census.

In a nutshell, this Greater Paris Act reversed 140 years of anti-Parisian national policies which aimed to contain and block the growth of Paris, seen as a threat to the rest of the country ('Paris and the French desert' was the title of a very influential book published in 1947). 










Many policies were designed to limit the growth of the Paris Region: firms needed special administrative authorizations to open plants in the Paris Region (the administration tried to discourage them and push them to open their plants in the provinces instead), companies established in the Paris Region had to pay a special tax, you could not build white-collar offices in the Paris Region without special administrative authorizations and special fees. More insidiously, various French governments made a point not to finance transport and housing projects in the Paris Region, the reasoning being that if there was no housing available and transportation was a nightmare, people would not move to Paris or would even leave it (turned out these policies became successful only after 1970, when the net migration of the Paris Region finally became negative, and has remained so to this day).

Various books have been published on the issue. For example this one: 'The enemies of Paris. Hatred of the big city from the Enlightenment to the present time.'










In the 2000s, a great shift took place in the thinking of the French elites. With continuous weakness of the French economy, they became aware of the importance of global cities in a now globalized world. The world economy is now said to be a network of global cities linked with each other. The concept of "national economies" is becoming increasingly outdated. The works of scholars like Saskia Sassen (who speaks very good French and is listened to a lot in France) played a great role. The same realization actually took place in the UK with London, albeit 10 years earlier than in France with Paris.

As a consequence, 10 to 15 years late compared to the UK, the French authorities also reversed their anti-metropolis policies in the late 2000s and have now embraced high growth for Paris again, the first time this is explicitly formulated and defended by the national authorities since the days of Haussmann and Napoléon III (1852-1870).

The Greater Paris Act of June 2010 determined some zones (areas) of economic and urban development in the Paris Region. These zones will form clusters with each cluster having a specialization in the global economy (copying the Silicone Valley cluster; for example there will be a cluster specialized in biotechnologies in the northern part of Essonne, another one specialized in finance around La Défense, etc). The goal stated in the law is to bring within a decade the GDP growth rate of the Paris Region to +4% per year, and to create 800,000 jobs. 

The most famous provision of the Greater Paris Act is of course the creation of nearly 200 km of new subway lines linking all these economic clusters, the Grand Paris Express, which will form lines 15, 16, 17, 18 of the Paris métro network, and whose construction finally started on June 4, 2016, but also the extension of line 14 and line E of the métro and RER networks (line E will link La Défense to St Lazare and Gare du Nord, thus bypassing Châtelet-Les Halles).















In order to reduce pressure on the housing market and accommodate new inhabitants needed by the (hoped for) growing economy, the Greater Paris Act has established special development areas in a radius of 400 meters around the future métro stations. Within these areas, eminent domain and preemption (mandatory purchase by a public authority when a piece of real estate is on sale) will be used to buy current real estate and unbuilt land, demolish whatever is on site, and build high density housing developments. 

Within that context, the Greater Paris Act set a very ambitious objective of 70,000 new dwellings built per year. Ambitious, because the previous objective of 53,000 new dwellings per year set in 1994 had never been achieved, yet as can be see in the graph below it turns out the streamlining of administrative procedures, the reinforced cooperation between various public authorities (communes, departments, intercommunalities, region, metropolis, and all their attached public entities), plus the tax breaks and various legal advantages granted to private developers have almost already achieved this new objective before the development zones around the future métro stations even started to be developed! (the dwellings in the special development areas around the future métro stations won't start to appear before the very end of the 2010s).

In 2015, the construction of 63,200 new dwellings was started throughout the Paris Region, the highest number since the 1980s, and in 2016 the data we have so far show further progress: in the 12 months ending in August 2016, 69,600 new dwellings have started construction. This is the highest number for any 12-month period since the start of records in 1989, and it nearly reaches the objective of 70,000. Now the business world (Greater Paris Chamber of Commerce and Industry, etc) are pushing for an even more ambitious objective: 90,000 new dwellings started every year. :nuts:










For an idea of what this potentially means for the demographics of Paris, in the 1980s when construction was slightly above 60,000 dwellings per year, the population of the Paris Region grew by +0.75% per year, compared to just +0.5% per year in the 2000s and early 2010s (today that would mean going from a net growth of +60,000 people per year to a net growth of +90,000 people per year).

These are pictures and videos shot during some of our urban explorations showing two development areas along the extension of line 14. These projects predate the Greater Paris Act of 2010, which is why they are already rising and already pushing up the number of dwelling constructions in Greater Paris. They illustrate how the new development areas around the future métro stations of the Grand Paris Express will look like.

Last winter:










Last summer:



















































Another one a few kilometers away along the extension of line 14:


----------



## clouchicloucha

dougdoug said:


> Thanks a lot tuktoyaktuk for all the updates and news


Neuilly? :?
Is this the coming next Vinci's HQ in Nanterre?


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

clouchicloucha said:


> Neuilly? :?
> Is this the coming next Vinci's HQ in Nanterre?


yes clouchicloucha in Nanterre in the new GROUES district, the tower will have 108 meters.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*construction site PORTE MONTMARTRE BINET*
Paris 18e

innovation platform by architects zundel cristea / 7.300 sqm

http://www.zundelcristea.com/architecture/hotel-dentreprises-binet/
RIVP ‏@_RIVP_ 5 h
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CvRwFLVVUAQrcwr.jpg




























Eric Lejoindre ‏@EricLejoindre 6 h
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CvRolsLXgAAWpS-.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CvRolnAXYAEiDx5.jpg








__________
__________

*PARIS RIVE GAUCHE*
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...73_1629230520707638_5624636029211246592_n.jpg








__________
__________

*CONSTRUCTIONS SITES CLICHY BATIGNOLLES *
PARIS 17
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...86_1450471074967980_8447212437911896064_n.jpg









https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...45_1591711044469850_7739812276080738304_n.jpg









https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...398_624457234400004_5314964154115686400_n.jpg








__________
__________

PARIS LA DEFENSE
CONSTRUCTION SITE TRINITY TOWER
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...082_904759689657441_3987390042094960640_n.jpg








__________
__________

CITY OF MASSY. ATLANTIS DISTRICT
GRAND PARIS SOUTH
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...644_199351137167844_3277804914436210688_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

hello to everybody 

*do you agree with a 800 sqm MARKS & SPENCER FOOD in the nicest parisian passage JOUFFROY ? *

thanks for your answers !

http://www.businessimmo.com/thematiques/3/commerce


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*BOURSORAMA BANQUE NEW HEADQUARTERS*
CITY OF BOULOGNE BILLANCOURT
GRAND PARIS SOUTH WEST

http://rivesdeseine.forumactif.com/t671-immeuble-you-ya-sud




































more pictures
http://www.archilovers.com/projects/192263/you-lot-ya.html


----------



## Architecture lover

tuktoyaktuk said:


> hello to everybody
> 
> *do you agree with a 800 sqm MARKS & SPENCER FOOD in the nicest parisian passage JOUFFROY ? *
> 
> thanks for your answers !
> 
> http://www.businessimmo.com/thematiques/3/commerce


I think, why not, if it's integrated nicely. It can be smaller I suppose.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*CITY OF GENNEVILLIERS*
GRAND PARIS NORTH WEST

Le Parisien | 92 ‏@LeParisien_92 19 oct.
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CvI7e7xWIAASVML.jpg

*PROJECT NEW TOWER of 15 levels*
architects Hamonic&Masson
http://www.leparisien.fr/gennevilli...ier-18-10-2016-6224334.php#xtor=AD-1481423553


















__________
__________

*PROJECT EXTENSION METRO LINE 1*

http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75/l...-montreuil-et-fontenay-20-10-2016-6229719.php


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*project of 52 social housings*
Abel Hovelacque street
Paris 13th

http://www.sedp.com/actualites/concours-darchitecture-site-italie/
by Data Architectes 









__________
__________

CITY OF BOBIGNY
GRAND PARIS NORTH EAST
PROJECTS

Ville de Bobigny ‏@villedebobigny 17 oct.
new housings









Ville de Bobigny ‏@villedebobigny 14 oct.
new ecopark








__________
__________

*2 WEBSITES. HUNDREDS OF HOUSINGS IN PARIS*
IN PROGRESS / PROJECTS AND DELIVERED
https://fr.pinterest.com/explore/logement-paris-932015410278/
http://www.esprimm.com/realisations/
_________
_________

*PARIS RIVE GAUCHE 13e*
BRUNESEAU district
*new project *
http://www.parisrivegauche.com/Projets-et-realisations/Les-quartiers-de-PRG/Bruneseau/Bruneseau-Nord
by MGAU et NRAU, architectes








__________
__________

*RUSSIAN ORTHODOX CHURCH PARIS*
http://i.f1g.fr/media/figaro/orig/2016/10/10/XVM8f5d7462-8ee8-11e6-82dc-007c24377e3c.jpg








http://static.lexpress.fr/medias_11179/w_1520,c_fill,g_north/cathedrale-russe-paris_5723987.jpg








http://img.aws.la-croix.com/2016/10...te-Quai-Branly-Paris-75-France_0_1400_932.jpg








https://lisaglobecroqueuse.files.wordpress.com/2016/09/dsc00076.jpg








https://media.timeout.com/images/103516215/image.jpg








http://img.aws.la-croix.com/2016/10...e-Branly-Paris-12-octobre-2016_2_1400_933.jpg








__________
__________

*CITY OF EVRY*
*ETOILE LABORATORY*
GRAND PARIS SOUTH
delivered september 2016

http://www.pavillon-arsenal.com/fr/paris-dactualites/10493-laboratoire-etoile.html

















__________
__________

*PARIS OLYMPICS GAMES 2024*
PROPOSITION
https://sportetsociete.files.wordpress.com/2016/10/village-olympique-paris-2024.jpg








__________
__________

*CITY OF CHAMPS SUR MARNE*
GRAND PARIS EAST
*Inaugurating of 154 housings*
by Ateliers Lion Associés et Igrec Ingénierie
construction site Zac Haute Maison
http://www.atelierslion.com/projets/zacdelahautemaison/?domaine=architecture


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*SUNFLOWER tower*
*refurbishment project*
5-9 Van Gogh street/Rail station LYON 
*PARIS 12th*
delivery year 2018/by Gecina/DTACC/DATA

http://www.dtacc.com/fr/pages/PROJE...proj-BUR-SIE-SOC/TOUR VAN GOGH-SUNFLOWER.html

*BEFORE :*


















*AFTER : *












































nice discovery :cheers: and better than before....


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...67_1605004599802078_5546412567238279168_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...349_199509213791462_7080514343510474752_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...46_1776719645914841_8729472968435957760_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...62_1785708418349339_4289062789709824000_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...434_304036209980169_4018863540965212160_n.jpg









*courthouse tower *
paris clichy batignolles 17th


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*CITY OF ISSY LES MOULINEAUX*
GRAND PARIS SOUTH

*construction site HAUTE DEFINITION*
http://lesmaconsparisiens.fr/realisation/issy-les-moulineaux-haute-definition













































__________
__________

*RESIDENCE @HOME*
city Of IVRY
by willmotte/Niel

http://lesmaconsparisiens.fr/realisation/ivry-sur-seine-residence-home


























__________
__________

*new construction site_Erard Rozanoff buildings*
3 buildings with 297 housings in totality
refurbishment by Anthony ROUBAUD architects
30 street Erard_ 23/35 street Colonel Rozanoff 
PARIS 12e

http://sicra-idf.fr/realisations/lo...aris-12eme-ensemble-immobilier-erard-rozanoff








__________
__________

*CITY OF SAINT DENIS*
GRAND PARIS NORTH
*construction site DISTRICT NEAUCITE*

http://www.krauss-architecture.com/22-09-2016-avancement-chantier-neaucite-saint-denis/
by KRAUSS architecture


----------



## djm160190

I feel that a lot of the modern architecture in Paris tries to hard, it's too fussy and over designed and in some cases odd and ugly. There are some exceptions such as the new Palais de Justice and Louis Vuitton foundation buildings which I like.


----------



## Titan Man

That may be true in some cases, but my opinion is that Paris' modern architecture is generally more interesting than, for instance, London's, which has some interesting skyscrapers under construction, but the rest of the development is, at least to me, in many cases bland and interchangeable. if nothing else, Paris is trying to bring diversity and creativity to its new buildings and projects, something which should be applauded. 

P.S. This is just my opinion, so I really hope this won't trigger yet another Paris vs. London bitching discussion.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

PARIS DIGITAL OUTDOOR MEDIA
http://www.phenixdigital.fr/offres/outdoor

project of 200 digital screens installed in Paris streets for january 2017


----------



## Architecture lover

Titan Man said:


> That may be true in some cases, but my opinion is that Paris' modern architecture is generally more interesting than, for instance, London's, which has some interesting skyscrapers under construction, but the rest of the development is, at least to me, in many cases bland and interchangeable. if nothing else, Paris is trying to bring diversity and creativity to its new buildings and projects, something which should be applauded.
> 
> P.S. This is just my opinion, so I really hope this won't trigger yet another Paris vs. London bitching discussion.


I wouldn't say 'some' skyscrapers while speaking for London. Both cities are exceptionally good in their own way, and they have different charm about them. There's so many projects of exceptional quality, we don't see that in other European cities for instance. Oh well, we never seem to agree.
Every time I see those tacky russian golden dooms, I'm like: what were they thinking? (I'm writing russian with a small letter 'r' on purpose).


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

hello the problem is that a paris vs london battle will always end like a war !


----------



## Axelferis

the two best are paris & london anyway 
We should be proud to have these 2 cities in Europe.
Don't need to make a war.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Axelferis said:


> the two best are paris & london anyway
> We should be proud to have these 2 cities in Europe.
> Don't need to make a war.


London is more : excentric, heterogenous, diverse, financial, 

Paris is more : classy, homogeneous, industrial, conventional,


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*SAINT GOBAIN TOWER*
PARIS LA DEFENSE

Egis Building ‏@EgisBuilding 26 oct.
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cvr9yOjWAAAqZnY.jpg

beginning of the deep foundations 








__________
__________

*construction site VILL'UP *
Paris la Villette 19e
leisure shopping mall
opening november 30th, 2016
24.000 sqm/34 shops/12 restaurants/big movie center/ifly/....

Léa Filoche ‏@leafiloche 24 h
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CvtgsfGWYAAn4vx.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CvtgtmyW8AAdP91.jpg








IFLY test

http://business.lesechos.fr/medias/...ix-web-tete-021140614496-1128957_1000x533.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*a new britannic report/study *

SURPRISE !!!! London is number 1 and Paris in last position

*15 richest cities on earth today*
http://m.gulfnews.com/guides/reveal...ar&utm_source=mobilesite&utm_campaign=twitter

my opinion :
1.this study has to give an answer to the "tired of smog? try the frogs" campaign
2. wrong statistics because now the british pound lost 16% of his value
3.this study has to convince the companies the investors to not go to Paris

conclusion it's an idiotic study and more idiotic are our french media like 
LE FIGARO :

Londres est la ville la plus riche au monde
http://www.lefigaro.fr/conjoncture/...e-au-monde.php?utm_medium=Social&xtor=AL-155-[twitter]&utm_campaign=Echobox&utm_source=Twitter&utm_term=Autofeed#link_time=1477456490
_____
but dont worry, be happy ! 
*i sent a tweet to every persons who posted this study on twitter*
LE FIGARO is a stupid news paper, they are disseminating every news from UK Without judging, criticizing and contradicting them.


----------



## 676882

tuktoyaktuk said:


> *a new britannic report/study *
> SURPRISE !!!! London is number 1 and Paris in last position


Well, sure they are n1)

Every scum on earth can laundry its bloody money in the UK, that will accept any client, like and old and wise prostitute


----------



## Neric007

^^ 

Comparing London to a prostitute is stupid, too.

Regarding the study, I couldn't find any piece of information about the methodology they used, especially in terms of what are the geographical areas they compared. It's easy to imagine that in the case of Paris they only considered the city itself and not its metropolitan area. But anybody with a little bit of common sense would be able to realize that London, which is pretty much the same size as Paris and the capital of a country of similar economy, can not be more than 3 times richer than Paris (2,7 trillion as opposed to 800 billion).

As a matter of fact, with a quick calculation, albeit not 100% relevant but still a good indicator, the Ile de France region represents 4,8 million households and the average household net wealth in France was 360 000 € in 2015 (I'm not even taking into account the fact that Ile de France households are likely to hold more wealth than their counterparts in the rest of the country and that the concentration or millionaires and billionaires is way higher). Computing those two numbers together you obtain a total wealth of 1,5 trillion € ($1,64 trillion), far above the $800 billion indicated in the study.


----------



## Demos-cratos

*PARIS | Projects &amp; Construction*



tuktoyaktuk said:


> *a new britannic report/study *
> 
> SURPRISE !!!! London is number 1 and Paris in last position
> 
> 
> is that in the study they took central Paris or the great Paris? because London is equivalent to the great Paris. and densely populated rich suburbs like Neuilly sur Seine, Boulogne Billancourt etc. are not taken into account ... the great Paris has 9 million inhabitants and Paris only 2 million so mechanically because of obsolete administrative borders Paris is the last square ...


----------



## Architecture lover

Boys and girls leave the disagreements as a thing of the past, both London and Paris represent cities with exceptional beauty and charm, quite distinctive and authentic.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*the flying taxis will be tested on the SEINE river next spring 2017*
http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-7500...ain-26-10-2016-6255102.php#xtor=AD-1481423553

The french navigator Alain Thébault is the creator/inventor of this Sea Bubbles...5 will be tested next year


----------



## Architecture lover

That's so futuristic. I love the design.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

ok dear forumers i will post my irrelevant question, perhaps have you the answer ?
why are the skyscrapers projects stopped in HONG KONG city ?
no tall, no super tall buildings are in construction and in project in Hong Kong city why ?

do i have the answer ?
1. a new governor in HK city ?
2. the construction of skyscrapers in HK are stopped so that the others chinese cities can catch up and compete with HK ......
what's your opinion !
3. so that SHENZHEN can overtake HK ?
it's a small irrelevant post ! thanks for your answers


----------



## Fotografer

tuktoyaktuk said:


> ok dear forumers i will post my irrelevant question, perhaps have you the answer ?
> why are the skyscrapers projects stopped in HONG KONG city ?
> no tall, no super tall buildings are in construction and in project in Hong Kong city why ?
> 
> do i have the answer ?
> 1. a new governor in HK city ?
> 2. the construction of skyscrapers in HK are stopped so that the others chinese cities can catch up and compete with HK ......
> what's your opinion !
> 3. so that SHENZHEN can overtake HK ?
> it's a small irrelevant post ! thanks for your answers


Bad thread is thread Paris, no HK!
Answer is price (land/building rent) speculation. Money oilgarchy.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Fotografer said:


> Bad thread is thread Paris, no HK!
> Answer is price (land/building rent) speculation. Money oilgarchy.


for me it's a decision from chinese governement, so that shanghai and shenzhen have a better bigger skyline than HK !


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ What is this Paris vs HK discussion doing here?


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

clouchicloucha said:


> ^^ What is this Paris vs HK discussion doing here?


because i didn't recieve an answer on the HK thread but it was just an irrelevant question (un peu de hors-sujet)
____________________________
____________________________

*construction site of the future courthouse*
Jason Journaliste ‏@JasonJournalist 2 h
https://o.twimg.com/2/proxy.jpg?t=H...s=xfE9Q2TImSz8_4y0bah1lOGCC5aYSW-ZIZHTF1Ytr1E









http://www.meteo-paris.com/site/images/photos/2/2016/palais-de-justice.jpg








__________
__________

*PARIS RIVE GAUCHE*
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...99_1162244253855074_5379797166485143552_n.jpg









CONSTRUCTION SITE A9A1
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...140_359475504391415_6097595448434884608_n.jpg








https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...538_395102497280510_1687395713186529280_n.jpg








https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...235_232111960538160_6139071638374711296_n.jpg








https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...690_1787602368177517_625476220460466176_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...00_1525919417434953_3210422559803703296_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...3436_326604267695444_430006237275357184_n.jpg








__________
__________

PARIS PLACE VENDOME
*NEW LOUIS VUITTON STORE
*https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...151_845678308902535_2668113471882657792_n.jpg








__________
__________

*construction site Salle/Room FAVART OPERA COMIQUE*
refurbishment
PARIS
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...99_1131434596910298_8292296369159274496_n.jpg








_________
_________

*Construction site 10GRENELLE*
offices buildings 30.000 sqm
PARIS 15
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...3739_622976994547722_700121364790509568_n.jpg








________
________

*PARIS LA DEFENSE*
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...98_1791290274478898_8484800123375714304_n.jpg
NORMA tower destruction









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...11_1766590100275064_9179763189494054912_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...676_334848530207169_4849195145800712192_n.jpg


----------



## clouchicloucha

"Sea Bubbles" Water taxis to be tested next Spring in Paris kay:

*Paris to test ‘flying water taxis’ that will surf 2ft above Paris river*


> Prototypes of the Sea Bubble will be tested in Paris in the spring
> - The solar-powered pods will float two feet above the water and reach 30km per hour, say designers
> - Inventor Alain Thébault said he hopes Sea Bubbles will be available to order on apps like Uber
> - Each journey in the taxis will cost less than £10, he said


Futuristic 'flying' taxis could soon be ferrying passengers along the Seine in Paris - and London and Geneva could be next.
Tests of the vessels, named the Sea Bubble, will be carried out in the French capital next year, it has been announced.
Yachtsman Alain Thébault, who invented the solar-powered shuttles along with Swedish windsurfer Anders Bringdal, said the unusual vehicles will be able to float two feet above the water, and reach speeds of 30km per hour.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Sea-Bubbles-sail-2ft-river.html#ixzz4OYqUu9ky 









The futuristic boats will float two feet above the water and reach speeds of 30km per hour, say designers









Sea Bubbles will be tested on the Seine in spring, and then could be available around the world


----------



## Architecture lover

Will they really float above the waters of the Seine river like shown on that picture? Because if they do, that's one of the most impressive things I've ever seen. Congratulations for the innovative design! 
Edit: Now I've read that they will float two feet above the water. Impressive!


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*PROPOSITION for PARIS LA DEFENSE*
ParisFutur ‏@ParisFutur 28 oct.
*TOWER 55/ Laurent Bonnet Architecture*

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cv2sY4dWYAA_YxH.jpg


----------



## Architecture lover

Huge like. I love the tower. When I was saying that La Defense looked somehow average before, I wanted to say that it really needs something truly remarkable by contemporary standards. This proposal is truly remarkable. :cheer:
How many floors does the proposal have?


----------



## alexandru.mircea

tuktoyaktuk said:


> *PROPOSITION for PARIS LA DEFENSE*
> ParisFutur ‏@ParisFutur 28 oct.
> *TOWER 55/ Laurent Bonnet Architecture*
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cv2sY4dWYAA_YxH.jpg


What happened with the height limits at La Défense (due to the issues with air traffic)? Have things changed?


----------



## Cyril

Just another architectural fantasy that will NEVER be buit. Next.


----------



## David Louis

I saw this one long time ago. I think this is a vision, not a proposal.


----------



## Architecture lover

I like it much much better than Hermitage Plaza, even if it's only a concept.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*square meter price record in Paris*

CHANEL acquired the walls of his 600 sqm store situated 51 avenue Montaigne for 140 millions euros = *230.000 euros the square meter.*

http://www.homeleo.fr/10-rues-plus-cheres-de-paris/


----------



## alexandru.mircea

I should probably post this here too:



alexandru.mircea said:


> Very good news: the comission that had been examining the proposal to create a real express connection to the CDG airport in Roissy has given its green light, with two conditions (that the financing is better identified and that the impact on suburban rail is studied). The new CDG express would connect Gare de l'Est and the airport in three minutes by 2023, for a cost of 1.69Bn euro, off which 1.41Bn are construction costs and 284M are operating costs.
> 
> http://bfmbusiness.bfmtv.com/entreprise/cdg-express-un-feu-vert-sous-conditions-1054032.html
> 
> If you can believe it, there is a group of ****wits organized in a resistance group against the project, which they deem to be too costly, useless, and detrimental to RER B users.


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ Connect CDG Airport with Gare de l'Est in Three minutes? :|


----------



## Bren

New terminal construction site at Orly airport.


----------



## ILTarantino

tuktoyaktuk said:


> *PROPOSITION for PARIS LA DEFENSE*
> ParisFutur ‏@ParisFutur 28 oct.
> *TOWER 55*/ Laurent Bonnet Architecture
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cv2sY4dWYAA_YxH.jpg


The number 55 means 550 m? :lol:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

clouchicloucha said:


> ^^ Connect CDG Airport with Gare de l'Est in Three minutes? :|


Haha, maybe it's because I was writing from the phone (although I don't have autocorrect). It is, of course, twenty minutes.


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ Which is actually quite disappointing, as Paris with a new link should have promoted a nextgen transport IMHO (Hyperloop or so on?)


----------



## arno-13

Hyperloop has no utility for short transportation with close stations such as in urban area. It must accelerate then decelerate, and it wouldn't really have the time to reach its cruise speed before having to stop brutally, because of the next station. Besides, its cost would probably be largely superior, for no gain in capacity.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

..


----------



## Greg95100

Wrong thread.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*LA SAMARITAINE in progress*
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...69_1715980652056401_2125109655821615104_n.jpg








__________
*CLICHY BATIGNOLLES PARIS 17*
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...9552_358005091210875_638486586933116928_n.jpg









https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...701_205239213253093_4388176100732174336_n.jpg









https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...72_1302835443101761_3916370803645480960_n.jpg








__________
*DENOYEZ STREET PARIS 20*
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...427_189218931534947_5893323844604657664_n.jpg








__________
*PARIS RING ROAD north west section*
constructions sites 
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...09686_583495008442359_56990737094410240_n.jpg









https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...708_183428958770844_4326862522004013056_n.jpg








__________
PARIS 13 
*housings Fulton street by Buhler*
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...88_1718787758369397_2024984759741972480_n.jpg








__________
*CONTRUCTION SITE HOTEL LUTETIA*
PARIS 6
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...09_1391497164208781_4192358543023669248_n.jpg








__________

*FORUM DES HALLES MALL*
PARIS 1
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...18_1740536636272189_7586809821416914944_n.jpg








is this a contemporary sculpture for the FIAC 2016 ?
__________
*RAIL STATION GARE DU NORD*
PARIS

*L'Etoile du Nord* new brasserie by Thierry Marx
opening in 13 days : november 2016, 16th

SNCF NewsroomCompte certifié ‏@SNCF_infopresse 12 oct.


























__________

*115 MONTMARTRE STREET*
PARIS 2e
works ended
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CvMdhZ8WEAA6WdH.jpg








__________

*hôtel Novotel Suites Paris Expo *
Paris 14 Porte/door Vanves
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...940_1154052327977927_530165858165587968_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

my pictures of Paris La Défense
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1960449
__________

PARIS LA DEFENSE my pictures
SAINT GOBAIN M2 TOWER construction site
i was in Paris this week-end 5 and 6 november 2016






















































_________
_________

ALTO TOWER construction site


----------



## dougdoug

Extension of line 14 in Paris 17th district


a short documentary in French with English subtitles

http://www.constructioncayola.com/i...ans-tunnelier-qui-prolonge-ligne-14-paris.php


----------



## dougdoug

Fabulous and amazing Window office building refurbishment La défense early 2018


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

..


----------



## TheMoses

^^Sigh

The whole Paris vs London thing is boring. Nobody's mind is changed and the same arguments are rehashed over and over.


----------



## Cyril

TGI as of 2016.11.06


----------



## maxxe

^^What do you guys from Paris think about the TGI?


----------



## David Louis

maxxe said:


> ^^What do you guys from Paris think about the TGI?


Not bad, but not too good. I hoped it would be much better. I'm not from Paris.


----------



## clouchicloucha

Actually if it is not hyper exciting it is adapted to the administrative function, which requires big horizontal spaces


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

David Louis said:


> Not bad, but not too good. I hoped it would be much better. I'm not from Paris.


perhaps this building would look better in London for you...
but perhaps you're right ..modern/contemporary architecture is more exciting in London........because our elected idiots in Paris choose often the worst projects + our associations against skycrapers......
i am disgusted by the cancellation of the MORPHOSIS TOWER at La Defense by Tom Mayne.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

..


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*GIANT APPLE STORE PLANNED FOR THE CHAMPS ELYSEES PARIS*

http://www.zone-numerique.com/apple-store-paris-6-200-m2-au-114-avenue-des-champs-elysees.html

6.200 SQM / 114 AVENUE DES CHAMPS ELYSEES
__________
__________

*NEW PROJECT LYON-DAUMESNIL*
PARIS 12

_600 housings (50 % social) planned
_45 000 sqm offices 
_1 ha big green park
_school 
_nursery
_shops

http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-7501...bre-de-la-gare-de-lyon-03-11-2016-6285483.php








__________

*LOUVRE PARIS*
FOYER refurbishment ended
http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75/p...e-reinvente-la-lumiere-07-11-2016-6300384.php

before









now








__________

*PUBLICIS MEDIA NEW HEADQUARTERS*
PARIS SQUARE 11E BREGUET STREET
22.000 SQM
http://www.parisquare.com/
http://saa-architectes.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/saa-architectes_bureaux_cai_breguet_04.jpg









http://www.journaldunet.com/ebusine...-de-publicis-media-a-paris/1187457-ten-belles
__________

*OPERA BASTILLE PARIS *
*second room planned with 800 seats*

http://www.francemusique.fr/actu-mu...offre-une-deuxieme-salle-de-800-places-146737
__________

*THEATER CITY/CITE DU THEATRE planned in Clichy Batignolles district*
BY LA COMEDIE FRANCAISE
http://www.la-croix.com/Culture/The...-projet-dans-nord-Paris-2016-10-27-1200799277

_2 new rooms (600 and 250 places)
__________

*NEW BIG CONSTRUCTION SITE BEGINS
AUBERVILLIERS CITY FORTRESS*

http://www.lesechos.fr/pme-regions/...eau-destin-du-fort-daubervilliers-2036173.php
http://www.atelierphilippemadec.fr/...quartier-du-fort-daubervilliers-nqu-2011.html


















_40.000 sqm activities 
_10.000 sqm shops
_1800 housings (30 % social)
_student residence
_retirement home
__________
__________

*PARIS 75011
10/12 Candie street*
http://perso.ovh.net/~saciegta/references-en-cours-1-3-1.html








__________

*Paris 75012 Porte Dorée 
Motel One Hotel *
295, Avenue Daumesnil 
http://perso.ovh.net/~saciegta/images/uploads/E139 16 09 SI.jpg








__________

PARIS 75013 
*ZAC Bédier west*
http://perso.ovh.net/~saciegta/images/uploads/E126 16 05 SI.jpg








old picture from june 2016.....who could take a new one ? thanks ! 
__________

PARIS 75013 
*ZAC Bedier East *
http://perso.ovh.net/~saciegta/images/uploads/E136 16 09 SI.jpg








__________

CITY OF GENTILLY/PARIS 13E
*SNC Résidence Gentilly*
student residence 

59 avenue Paul Vaillant couturier
http://perso.ovh.net/~saciegta/images/uploads/E134 16 09 SI.jpg








__________

*VANNE STREET construction site*
city of Montrouge Paris south
http://lesmaconsparisiens.fr/realisation/montrouge-rue-de-la-vanne








__________

PARIS LA DEFENSE
*SKYLIGHT BUILDING*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...103_581008002097832_2312321039666774016_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...8378_220901854998233_590926790566871040_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

SEINE MUSICALE
CITY OF BOULOGNE BILLANCOURT 
GRAND PARIS SOUTH WEST

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...637_233252530422327_1288662898024906752_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...45_1277867788942641_6447154044858269696_n.jpg








__________
__________

*constructions sites ROSA PARKS STATION*
1 residence and 1 offices building
Paris 19

http://brossy.com/assets/image/Octobre-2016-3.jpg
http://brossy.com/assets/image/Octobre-2016-3-1.jpg

















__________
__________

*Residential buildings refurbishment*
Lafontaine street / Paris 16e

IDF ARCHITECTURE ‏@idfarchitecture 11 oct.



































__________

*Binet Montmartre District*
Paris 18e

new residence
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cw1AQ7YXAAInWt4.jpg








__________

*New project Davout-Lagny with 70 housings, nursery, library*
Paris 20e
architect Buhler

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CvHd8X-XYAAt9Ji.jpg









http://images3.livreshebdo.fr/sites...ny16bernardbuhlerarchitecte.jpg?itok=tzmii3ky








__________

*new picture OXYGEN project PARIS LA DEFENSE*

http://business.lesechos.fr/medias/2016/04/27/209967_1461751952_jardin-oxygen-vue-ciel_1000x533.jpg








__________

*PARIS CLICHY BATIGNOLLES*
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...484_1615321595436154_918615099986411520_n.jpg








__________

*cover of Austerlitz station railways*
paris rive gauche 13e
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...006_219103465167930_3423092654353678336_n.jpg








__________

*housings fulton street by buhler*
paris 13e
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...24_1227584433980623_4483156381905453056_n.jpg


----------



## Architecture lover

I love the interior of Seine Musicale. It remands me of honeycomb.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

PARIS LA DEFENSE
*construction site ALTO TOWER*

*First crane*
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...908_915869565213979_1290520196502519808_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*BERCY CRYSTAL*
15.000 SQM
Gerty-Archimède street
Paris 12e

https://france.cushwakeproperty.com...tal-afacde-1024x699.jpg?width=1024&height=699









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...127_370716786611833_2778829735839399936_n.jpg








an unknown BIG construction site Never photographed
__________

PARIS LES HALLES 
*Nelson MANDELA garde*n in progress
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...120_972000419570976_7114537322082729984_n.jpg








__________

*SEINE MUSICALE*
City of Boulogne Billancourt
Grand Paris south west
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...54_1925925924301626_6650941026053652480_n.jpg








__________

LOUVRE/ARTS DECORATIFS museum
Paris 1er
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...361_611254399047374_7423828388197957632_n.jpg








__________

*INTOWN PARIS Offices*
Budapest square/Paris 9e
20.000 sqm/Bechu architect
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...99_1039271802849728_6163831472001122304_n.jpg








__________

*PARIS RIVE GAUCHE*
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...99_1162244253855074_5379797166485143552_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...94_1153149301445153_3971651413611642880_n.jpg








__________

PARIS LA DEFENSE
*WINDOW building construction site*
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...04_1601770429851316_2846335124105068544_n.jpg








__________

*CITE GLACIERE refurbishment*
PARIS 13e
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...00_1207452502625180_4929617905907138560_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...19_1749906915261145_1732666120185315328_n.jpg








__________

*GARE D'AUTEUIL 176 social housings+ nursery*
PARIS 16e
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...92_1002501189879586_3950356677995266048_n.jpg








https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...115_1771961603052927_105470141793304576_n.jpg








__________

*New housings*
paris 14e
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...527_360520004294142_6079900419398565888_n.jpg








__________

DISTRICT BEAUGRENELLE
*BEAUGRENELLE tower renovated*
Paris 15e
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...406_972082699562901_3669250162233966592_n.jpg








__________

*PARIS CLICHY BATIGNOLLES*
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...58_1888870921340962_3500750503493500928_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Paris 11 - Rue de Charonne*
77 housings/by Haour architects

http://lesmaconsparisiens.fr/realisation/paris-11-rue-de-charonne
http://haour-architectes.sitey.me/paris-11-rue-de-charonne


























__________
__________

*Housings*
21, Folie Méricourt street
75011 Paris

http://architopik.lemoniteur.fr/index.php/projet-architecture/11_logements_bureaux_commerces/975
http://www.rivp.fr/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/01_20_rue_saint_sebastien13.jpg








__________
__________

*Housings + nursery*
33-39 Montéra street
75012 Paris

http://daufresne-legarrec-architectes.com/fr/projet/images/paris-12eme-creche-et-logements

















__________
__________

*PORTE d'ORLEANS*
Housings, RATP busses center, shops......
http://portedorleans.free.fr/
http://78.194.105.14/TIMELAPSE/Cam_Corentin/Corentin16111108334400.jpg
http://78.194.105.14/TIMELAPSE/Cam_Jourdan/Jourdan16111111364000.jpg

















__________
__________

*CAMPUS JOURDAN PARIS*
Pauline LM ‏@PaulineLemoue 31 oct.
PSECompte certifié ‏@PSEinfo 4 nov.













































https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CtDUHeQWgAAuKAo.jpg








__________
__________

*Project Raspail-Bac-Grenelle*








*all the pictures*
http://raspail-bac-grenelle.fr/ACTUALITES.php
_________
_________

*LES DUNES / VAL DE FONTENAY/ GRAND PARIS EAST*
Offices Societe Generale by Anne Demians architecture

http://www.arketipomagazine.it/it/c...tenay-francia-aad-architectures-anne-demians/













































http://ideat.thegoodhub.com/video/video-dunes-signees-anne-demians-a-val-de-fontenay/


























that's for me fabulous architecture by a french architect...really amazing !! 
Parisian architecture on a very high level !!


----------



## dougdoug

tour D2, La Défense


----------



## dougdoug

from drone UFLY FRANCE? La Défense


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

fabulous pictures dougdoug ? tu etais où ça fait longtemps que tu n'étais pas là !!


----------



## Demos-cratos

*PARIS | Projects &amp; Construction*

Rénovation interior of lobby and floors. Cœur Défense (3rd biggest building In the world 350 000m2)


----------



## Demos-cratos

Life style in Paris La Défense ;-) its unik in the world ... 

My little Manhattan in Paris ;-)


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*city of ISSY LES MOULINEAUX*
Grand Paris south 

Aquarel/Pont d'Issy construction sites
Spie batignolles ‏@Spiebatignolles 15 nov.








__________
__________

*CITY OF ANTONY*
Grand Paris south

construction site FONTAINE sportive complex 
http://www.tecnova-architecture.com/temps/accueil/slide_15.jpg
http://acetech-bet.com/properties/antony-complexe-sportif-fontaine/

The construction site finally restarted


























__________
__________

GRAND PARIS 
*TRAMWAY LINE 1 extensions*

Région Île-de-France ‏@iledefrance 8 nov.


----------



## kisssme

6 towers could be buit in the new Charenton bercy area










https://bercy-charenton.imaginons.paris/sites/default/files/element_de_reponse_de_la_ville_de_paris.pdf


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*CITY OF MONTREUIL*
GRAND PARIS EAST 

*construction site BOISSIERE ACACIA DISTRICT*
1200 HOUSINGS, public equipments, shops,...= *113.000 sqm*
delivery 2021/2022

work began









http://boissiere-acacia.fr/
http://www.est-ensemble.fr/zac-boissiere-acacia
http://www.soa-architectes.fr/fr/projects/show/94
http://www.leparisien.fr/montreuil-...a-boissiere-d-ici-2022-29-03-2016-5670055.php
http://www.goldpix.co/media/1358037588740804386_3230125372
http://master-urba-paris-ouest.fr/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/boissiere2.png


----------



## 676882

kisssme said:


> 6 towers could be buit in the new Charenton bercy area
> https://bercy-charenton.imaginons.paris/sites/default/files/element_de_reponse_de_la_ville_de_paris.pdf


That would be awesome!


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*ZAC PROVINCES FRANÇAISES* 
Grand Paris west
city of NANTERRE 

*129 housings district university_coeur de quartier* 
by philippon-kalt.fr
http://www.philippon-kalt.fr/index.php/project/programme-mixte-jardins-suspendus/



























__________
__________

*City of AUBERVILLIERS*
GRAND PARIS NORTH

*New construction site : CASTRO TOWER*
128 HOUSINGS
113 student rooms
75 places parking
Surface 13 251 sqm

Plaine Commune Dev ‏@PlaineCoDev 8 nov.
Aubervilliers : tour Castro 
http://www.leparisien.fr/seine-sain...nce-07-11-2016-6300456.php#xtor=AD-1481423554
http://www.castro-denissof.com/projet/emblematik-aubervilliers/

















*work began*
__________
__________

*City of SAINT DENIS 93*
Grand Paris north

*Inauguration of OSMOSE residential building*
53 housings

http://www.lejsd.com/content/la-transformation-commence








__________
__________

*City oF BAGNOLET*
Grand Paris east

*Residence Bagnolet Pasteur*
93 housings

http://portailbagnoletpasteur.fr/

















__________
__________

*City of ILE SAINT DENIS*
GRAND PARIS NORTH

*River Ecodistrict "Fluvial"*
work began

Plaine Commune Dev ‏@PlaineCoDev 13 oct.
http://www.peripheriques-architectes.com/node/233
http://www.tourisme93.com/habitants...s-batisseurs-racontent-l-ile-saint-denis.html


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*CITY OF VITRY SUR SEINE*
Grand Paris south 









cultural center La Briqueterie

*ZAC Concorde Stalingrad*
https://divisare.com/projects/21307...rgio-grazia-48-logements-a-vitry-sur-seine-94

by GAËTAN LE PENHUEL ARCHITECTES


























__________

*Downtown*
http://www.vitry94.fr/quartiers/centre-ville/vivre-dans-le-quartier-centre-ville/


























city hall
__________

*district Vitry-sud/Balzac District/Ardoines*
http://www.vitry94.fr/quartiers/vitry-sudardoines/vivre-dans-le-quartier-vitry-sudardoines/


















http://www.agence-vea.com/fr/projets/51-logements/








__________

*SANOFI Vitry sur Seine*
http://www.sanofi.fr/l/fr/fr/layout.jsp?scat=D415E1CE-6310-4C09-9C52-87386D077B22








__________

*Musee Art Contemporain du Val de Marne / CREDAC*
http://www.enlargeyourparis.fr/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/MACVAL-©Pauline-Turmel.jpg








__________

*DOCKS Port à l'Anglais / Vitry sur Seine*
http://www.archiliste.fr/architectes-lobjoy-et-bouvier/vitry-sur-seine-les-docks-b1
http://lbb-architecture.com/realisation/0317-docks-b1-39



























http://www.archiliste.fr/architectes-lobjoy-et-bouvier/vitry-sur-seine-les-docks-l1-l2


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*CITY OF CRETEIL*
Grand Paris south east

*HANDBALL HOUSE construction site*
12.000 sqm/ 50 millions euros




video 3d

Régis Aumont ‏@Regis_Aumont 7 nov.
GAÉTAN MARZO ‏@gaetanmarzo 7 nov.

















__________
__________

*CITY OF MELUN*
Grand Paris south east

*NEW HOSPITAL/SANTEPOLE construction site*
*88.000 sqm*/734 beds

http://www.larepublique77.fr/2016/1...-dynamiser-l-agglomeration-meun-val-de-seine/








__________
__________

*CITY OF GENTILLY*
GRAND PARIS south

*student residence construction site*
for Cité Universitaire Internationale de Paris 14e

http://www.attributions-de-marches.com/photos/75/75-31.jpg
http://www.ciup.fr/wp-content/uploa...le-residence-etudiante-vaillant1-1024x474.jpg


----------



## Demos-cratos

Olympic Games 
Paris 2024 Presents :


----------



## Demos-cratos

American Cities Vs Europeans Cities, why it's so different ? 

Great documentary here :


----------



## dougdoug

Amazing La Défense















the roof will open in September 2017


----------



## dougdoug

Amazing La Défense


----------



## dougdoug

Incredible La Défense


----------



## kisssme

c'est un thread sur les projets et les constructions.. les belles images de paysages et de paris c'est bien joli, mais ce n'est pas vriament le bon endroit pour les poster..


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Demos-cratos said:


> American Cities Vs Europeans Cities, why it's so different ?
> 
> Great documentary here :


That is such a bad analysis, starting from comparing New York to Paris instead of Grand Paris (Paris is the equivalent of Manhattan not of New York)

to correlating the density of medieval cities to walkability instead of defensive fortifications (one would not want to build the main residence outside of the walls then get put to sword and torch during the next invasion)

to claiming steam rail was very expensive and failing to notice it existed in Paris too (on the contrary, the parisian suburban rail network is one of the oldest in the world and it was the loisir that the lower middle class could afford), and in general failing to notice the subsequent massive parisian suburbification.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*COURTHOUSE TOWER *
PARIS CLICHY BATIGNOLLES
http://fpjparelia.digitime.fr/

hello to everybody please look at the top, the tower will be taller than i expected
do you see the metal pins at the top ?
they will be covered with cladding or perhaps they are masts for the wind turbines ??
but not shure because the Masts are too much moved closer from each other
please when you know more about it ? thanks for your answer.


----------



## Dancing Banana

sisters and phare would make a great ensemble with their similar style


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

PHARE TOWER








http://leblogimmoducotentin.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/tour-phare-defense.jpeg

i wrote this morning 2 emails and sent it to the Unibail Rodamco society
with this words :

"please Monsieur Christophe Cuvillier, don't give up, build this PHARE TOWER in LA DEFENSE district on another location where it will not disturb.........
behind the Quatre Temps shopping center per example....or in front of future Nouvel's Hekla tower"

et caetera i am waiting for an answer of Unibail !


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

how can people say this is an ugly project ? 
at first it's a design by french architect DE PORTZAMPARC a PRITZKER PRIZE
I trust this architect, the towers will be amazing


----------



## ArmLc

From this angle, it looks like a 25 floors building


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

ArmLc said:


> From this angle, it looks like a 25 floors building


yes because the GRANDE ARCHE on the left which has JUST 100 meters looks taller. hno:
SORRY but i have never seen such a design in Europe......
___________

*CITY OF Le Plessis Robinson*
LE PLESSIS ROBINSON is known for his neo-classic architecture....

28 500 INhab
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_Plessis-Robinson
Grand Paris south west

http://www.cogedim-logement.com/sit...images/18477_presentation_1.jpg?itok=UZ--X19u








PALLADIO by Cogedim
____________
____________

*City of Brétigny-sur-Orge*
25624 inhab. 
Grand Paris south
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brétigny-sur-Orge

*URBAN PROJECT Clause Bois Badeau*
in progress
http://www.germeetjam.com/clause-bois-badeau-bretigny-sur-orge-409













































__________
__________

*RAIL STATION/GARE AUSTERLITZ*
PARIS 13
construction site of the marquee/marquise/roof/ceiling
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CyIYBVgXgAAYbe-.jpg








__________
__________
e
*city of SEVRES*
Grand Paris south west
*new aquatic center*
http://www.icade.fr/var/ezwebin_sit...re-FR/Parc-nautique-ile-de-monsieur-vue-2.jpg








__________
__________

*REFURBISHMENT OF RESIDENTIAL BUILDINGS*
CITE BLANCHE / Solidarité street / PARIS 19e

http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-7501...he-25-11-2016-6375567.php#xtor=RSS-1481423633









CONSTRUCTION SITE LOCATION with google street view
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8836...AVAAAAABoECFYQVg&gl=fr!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1
__________
__________

*PARIS 13 RESIDENTIAL TOWERS REFURBISHMENT*
http://www.lemoniteur.fr/article/re...-les-tours-d-habitation-de-paris-13e-33644855


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*COURTHOUSE TOWER PARIS 17*

http://fpjparelia.digitime.fr/








good news please look at the top.......
the tower will be taller ...
i am curious i would like to know if the tower has exactly 160 meters or perhaps more .........


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*CITY OF CRETEIL*
89 989 inhab.
GRAND PARIS EAST
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Créteil

*PROJECT DISTRICT CRETEIL L'ECHAT*
2200 HOUSINGS + 35000 SQM OFFICES





VIDEO GRAND PARIS / CRETEIL L'ECHAT

https://www.societedugrandparis.fr/...mmobilier-connexe-a-la-gare-de-creteil-lechat
https://www.amc-archi.com/article/g...a-la-gare-de-creteil-l-echat-est-devoile,2298
http://www.ville-creteil.fr/le-projet-creteil-lechat-laureat
http://www.ville-creteil.fr/img/photos/Actus/cadre de vie/gare-echat-02-03/gare-echat-grand.jpg


----------



## Urbanisten

tuktoyaktuk said:


> *CITY OF Le Plessis Robinson*
> LE PLESSIS ROBINSON is known for his neo-classic architecture....
> 
> 28 500 INhab
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_Plessis-Robinson
> Grand Paris south west
> 
> http://www.cogedim-logement.com/sit...images/18477_presentation_1.jpg?itok=UZ--X19u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PALLADIO by Cogedim


Seems like this is more or less finished..









https://www.google.no/maps/@48.7777...N2KDSRh6wdyhPRbtaXXg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=no


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*NEW CONSTRUCTION SITE*

*Offices Building " VIEW"*
Paul Meurice street/ 22.500 sqm
Paris 19/20 Porte des Lilas

http://www.semavip.fr/sites/default/files/Point de Vue 3 bis © baumschlager eberle_0.jpg









Business Immo ‏@businessimmo 25 nov.








works began/pose premiere pierre
the foundations are dug.

Frédérique Calandra ‏@f_calandra 25 nov.
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CyG86ckXUAEkQ4m.jpg

















__________
__________


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*old picture of PARIS LA DEFENSE year 1972*








_______

*LA DEFENSE YEAR 2016*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...99_1781818671855252_7749074609277763584_n.jpg








_______

PARIS 13 PORTE DE CHOISY
*2 RESIDENTIAL TOWERS in the foreground full renovated*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...452_255778671504466_5070737161020506112_n.jpg








_______
_______

*IFLY PARIS LA VILLETTE*
OPENING WEDNESDAY 30 NOVEMBER 2016

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...751_907987635969526_2932688439478321152_n.jpg








https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...621_330899063944621_2287666123501469696_n.jpg








________
________

*SEINE MUSICALE*
City of Boulogne Billancourt 
Grand Paris south west

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CyLsMQZWIAA-UHc.jpg








the cladding of the EGG almost ended

PROFEDIM ‏@profedim 22 nov.


























__________
__________


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*CONSTRUCTION SITE LA SAMARITAINE*
*future palace Cheval Blanc*

Philippe Laporte ‏@Laporte_Ph 18 nov.
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cxjn1_jWQAAL4us.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...92_1825795384338991_6034314332303523840_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...05_1047744645352250_5536805459836534784_n.jpg








__________
__________

*HALLE FREYSSINET STATION F *
PARIS 13
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CxeLC29XAAA-KK4.jpg








__________
__________

*PARIS CANOPEE LES HALLES*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...98_1754669308129927_4276259569509859328_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...070_116048758880472_5483732995636461568_n.jpg








__________
__________

*Construction site STUDENT RESIDENCE 157 housings*
city of MONTREUIL / GRAND PARIS east

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cx4NtEyXcAEib8r.jpg








_________
_________

*TERRACE 9*
PARIS LA DEFENSE NANTERRE
EPADESA ‏@epadesa 23 nov.
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cx8J9SDXAAArZbg.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*REOPENING FAUCHON STORE*
PARIS LA MADELEINE

http://www.journaldesfemmes.com/lux...ans-collection-exclusive-boutique-hotel-2016/

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CyF78wsXUAAel97.jpg








__________
__________

*DISTRICT ATLANTIS*
CITY OF MASSY
GRAND PARIS SOUTH

http://www.innovapresse.com/images/credit-Guillaume-de-Roquemaurel-4.jpg
http://www.quartier-atlantis.fr/files/2015/01/nelson-mandela.png
http://www.lesechos.fr/medias/2016/...uveau-centre-ville-web-tete-0211353175262.jpg
http://www.quartier-atlantis.fr/viv...hantier-de-la-place-du-grand-ouest-en-images/

http://www.batiactu.com/images/auto/620-465-c/20161108_143446_massy4ok.jpg









http://www.batiactu.com/images/auto/620-465-c/20161108_143739_massy7ok.jpg





















































__________
__________

*OFFICES BUILDING "Le Nuovo"*
City of CLICHY LA GARENNE 92
Grand Paris north west
36.000 sqm/completed

http://lesmaconsparisiens.fr/reference/clichy-le-nuovo












































__________
__________

*CITY OF EVRY*
GRAND PARIS SOUTH EAST

*Project LUMENIA*
http://www.superimmoneuf.com/immobilier-neuf-evry-91000









*NEW SCHOOL AIME CESAIRE*
delivered
http://www.evry.fr/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/PERS-RUE.jpg









http://www.lehoux-phily-samaha.fr/w.../EVRY_CESAIRE_ecole_Lehoux_Phily_Samaha_3.jpg








__________
__________

*PARIS. METRO LINES PROJECTS*








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cx2p1WuWIAA3eLI.jpg
http://www.leparisien.fr/info-paris...e-monde-veut-son-metro-21-11-2016-6357945.php
__________
__________

*NEW DISTRICT BERCY CHARENTON*
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CxjSwh_W8AA0tw2.jpg
Le Parisien | Paris ‏@LeParisien_75 18 nov.








http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-7501...ton-17-11-2016-6341076.php#xtor=AD-1481423553


----------



## Demos-cratos

*Paris 17th - Batignolles *

Waste Sorting Center,
This center will treat waste of 900,000 inhabitants, certified high environmental quality, standard Bream


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*city of VILLENEUVE LE ROI 94*
Grand Paris south
20 481 inhab.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Villeneuve-le-Roi

*new project PUBLIC EQUIPMENT with nursery, leisure center, district house*
http://www.leongrosse.fr/2016/11/pole-communal-villeneuve-le-roi/

















not usual architecture, very funny !

__________
__________

*CITY OF SAINT DENIS*
Grand Paris north

*New Project in PLEYEL DISTRICT*
120 appartments/4 houses and a shopping area

Emerige ‏@Emerige 9 nov.
http://www.lejsd.com/sites/lejsd.dev/files/031116_PLEYEL_ANATOLE FRANCE.jpg








height 13 levels/beginning of works end 2017_beginning 2018.
__________
__________

*LES GROUES NEW DISTRICT*
PARIS LA DEFENSE 
http://fr.calameo.com/read/00398144105d3a711cb51
*130 PAGES*


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*VILL'UP / CITE DES SCIENCES*

LEISURE AND SHOPPING CENTER
30.000 SQM / PARIS LA VILLETTE 19E

*OPENING TOMORROW 30 NOVEMBER 2016*
http://www.villup.com/
http://www.sortiraparis.com/loisirs...veau-centre-commercial-du-parc-de-la-villette
__________

_40 shops
_10 restaurants
_ cinéma Pathé IMAX 2900 seats : opening 15 december 2016
_iFLY biggest in the world
_Yoo Moov Stations, space leisure center : opening 15 december 2016
__________

Torréfacteur (˘▽˘)っ旦 ‏@torrefacteur_ 18 h
Seblabla ‏@korrigan77 25 nov.
Ophélie R. ‏@OphelieRhlmnn 
Melle Bon Plan ‏@MelleBonPlan 6 h
Adeline Rajch ‏@AdelineRajch 19 h
Alexandre Sim ‏@Alexandre_Sim 19 h
Adeline Rajch ‏@AdelineRajch 19 h
__________


















































































https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CyXdMQeXUAAkANz.jpg









amazing ! another interesting thing in PARIS !:cheers:


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*"KADENCE" Project *
Offices Building refurbishment / works began
86 Regnault street/PARIS 13E
24.500 Sqm offices/by ORY architects

situation google maps:
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8233...nh1ckM8x6O2nv6E9ww!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1

http://www.constructioncayola.com/b...29/108921/24-500-bureaux-neufs-paris-xiii.php








__________
__________

*"LE DIGITAL"* Project
Offices building/5.600 sqm/by Sopic Paris
City of MONTREUIL / Grand Paris East

http://www.bureau.cbre.fr/property/a-louer/bureaux/93100/montreuil/82048.aspx









situation google maps:
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8514...4!1sGTOhD_iqHORXiZFWmBAgXg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
__________

et juste à côté/and just in front, another project
*project ""37 rue du Progrès"*
City of MONTREUIL
http://www.ophmontreuillois.fr/Medi...res-Armand-Carrel/Facade-du-37-rue-du-Progres









situation on google maps:
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8516...4!1s5F2sdZvLSvi8pJjg4UvuaQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
__________
__________

*Project of 100 housings "L'AQUILAIN"*
City of VILLEJUIF/Grand Paris south
by Altarea Cogedim

Immoweek ‏@immoweek 28 nov.
http://www.cogedim-logement.com/pro.../villejuif/l-aquilain-porte-d-italie-94800-0/

















__________
__________

*Project housings LES AVELINES*
City of SAINT CLOUD
Grand Paris south

http://www.nacarat.com/programme-immobilier-neuf/saint-cloud-92210/les-avelines/575








__________
__________

*Refurbishment of 160 housings ended*
City of CHAMPIGNY SUR MARNE
Grand Paris east

Immoweek ‏@immoweek 24 nov.
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CyBaEeEW8AAIYcl.jpg








__________
__________

*APPLE STORE PARIS* 
DISTRICT SAINT GERMAIN
OPENING 3 DECEMBER 2016

wnews ‏@wnewspress 28 nov.








__________
__________

*INNER PARIS HAS NOW 77 HOTELS WITH 5 STARS*
ILE DE FRANCE/GRAND PARIS = 83 hotels with 5 stars
https://www.classement.atout-france.fr/hebergements-classes;jsessionid=13e10ac74586e6ca83110b33a78f

The last one : 
*"Le Roch Hotel & Spa"*
28 Saint-Roch street 
75001 Paris

http://thespaces.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/Sarah-Lavoine-023-DS-LeRoch.jpg
http://paris-frivole.com/le-roch-hotel-spa-experience-parisienne-5-etoiles-sarah-lavoine/


















AND INNER PARIS HAS 370 HOTELS WITH 4 STARS
536 HOTELS WITH 4 STARS IN THE GRAND PARIS/ILE DE FRANCE


----------



## dougdoug

Refurbishment Orgues de Flandre 2016/2017 (100 m and 90 m) 19th district Paris


----------



## dougdoug

extension line 14 north of Paris


----------



## GrandP

Paris supposed to have a great potential as the most organized capital in Europe, but now most of those modern high rises doesn't fit its original surrounding any more and just makes the city chaotic.


----------



## dougdoug

29th of November, U arena, La Défense


----------



## 676882

dougdoug said:


> extension line 14 north of Paris


Only one track per tunnel?


----------



## Sacré Coeur

^^ Nope. There will be two tracks in the tunnel here above. The tunnel is more than 7m wide.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

GrandP said:


> Paris supposed to have a great potential as the most organized capital in Europe, but now most of those modern high rises doesn't fit its original surrounding any more and just makes the city chaotic.


hello grandP the skyscrapers projects in Paris are situated in the suburbs or at the outdoor limits of the city....
every hig rises in Paris will be built in front of the peripherique ring road..as far as possible from the historic center
than no reason to be angry or worried.


----------



## Neric007

tuktoyaktuk said:


> hello grandP the skyscrapers projects in Paris are situated in the suburbs or at the outdoor limits of the city....
> every hig rises in Paris will be built in front of the peripherique ring road..as far as possible from the historic center
> than no reason to be angry or worried.


First of all there are not that many skyscrapers to be built. And if you think about it Paris already has many (Beaugrenelle, BNF, 13th district etc) so a few more won't change the skyline much. However, I don't think the idea of packing them all along the Périphérique is a good idea. It doesn't create any cluster but on the other hand will give the impression of a wall of skyscrapers surrounding the city when you'll look at the skyline from the center. You'll end up always having skyscrapers pointing at the horizon above the historical center and we'll end up losing this beautiful views over the Parisian skyline that make it so unique.


----------



## kisssme

Neric007 said:


> However, I don't think the idea of packing them all along the Périphérique is a good idea. It doesn't create any cluster but on the other hand will give the impression of a wall of skyscrapers surrounding the city when you'll look at the skyline from the center.


only 2 towers are built outside a cluster. where is the wall? All the other projects are or will be located in existing clusters, or future clusters (cluster in Bibliotheque, cluster in Bercy Charenton)


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*126 housings project : O COEUR NATURE*
in progress
city of LA COURNEUVE
Grand Paris north east

Immoweek ‏@immoweek 3 h
http://www.explorimmoneuf.com/programme/detail-6166382
http://www.ca-immobilier.fr/programme-neuf/a-vendre-appartement-neuf-la-courneuve-778









Group and individual housing
__________
__________

*PARIS LA DEFENSE*
city of PUTEAUX
REDMAN ‏@Redman_Group 42 min

*PROJECT SENSE BUILDING* 








http://www.redman.fr/realisations/norma/
18.600 sqm

this project will replace the NORMA tower
https://scontent-mad1-1.cdninstagra...08_1842024709368344_8668676224597360640_n.jpg








destruction of NORMA tower for new project SENSE
__________
__________

*Zac Marne Europe PROJECT*
BRY-VILLIERS-CHAMPIGNY SUR MARNE cities
Grand Paris east

https://94.citoyens.com/2015/et-si-...liers-champigny-enjambait-la4,19-11-2015.html

_1.450 housings
_hôtel 450 rooms 
_Congress center 10 000 sqm
_ 25 000 sqm shopping
_85 000 sqm offices
_20 000 sqm other economic activities 
_public equipments : college+ sport center













































__________
__________

*GRAND PARIS HOTELS PROJECTS*
*123 HOTELS PROJECTS WITH 17.142 ROOMS*

Apur ‏@Apur_75 7 h
http://www.apur.org/article/datavisualisation-carte-interactive-implantations-hotelieres-metropole








__________
__________

*PARIS LA DEFENSE 
SIMI 2016 REAL ESTATE SHOW*

SIMI 2016 INTERNET SITE
http://www.salonsimi.com/

EPADESA ‏@epadesa 5 h

















EVEA NANTERRE OFFICES PROJECT / 80.000 SQM


















hello to everybody i can see another little tower project on the ROSE DE CHERBOURG area with a height of 70/80 meters !

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CygMTMDXUAAvcJl.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cyfw8-AXUAAFYoj.jpg








__________
__________

*NEW 32 HOUSINGS*
Gutenberg street
City of MONTREUIL
Grand Paris east

http://galivel.fr/fr/news/1-0-2018/...ivre-un-programme-de-32-logements-a-montreuil
COFFIM RESIDENCE








__________
__________

*PLACE DES FETES/FETES SQUARE* 
PARIS 20e
beginning of restructurating

Le Parisien | Paris ‏@LeParisien_75 2 hil y a 2 heures
C’est parti pour le réaménagement de la place des Fêtes
http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75/c...tes-30-11-2016-6396879.php#xtor=AD-1481423553


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*SPECIAL SIMI 2016*
REAL ESTATE SHOW
http://www.salonsimi.com/








__________
__________

*PROJECT COEUR ESSONNE*
GRAND PARIS SOUTH

http://www.coeuressonne.fr/grands-projets.html

1. PROJECT LA BASE
http://www.coeuressonne.fr/grands-projets/la-base.html














2. PROJECT VAL VERT CROIX BLANCHE
http://www.coeuressonne.fr/grands-projets/val-vert-croix-blanche.html


























__________
__________

*Project Bobigny – La Place*
city of BOBIGNY
Grand Paris north east

L'Éco d'Est Ensemble ‏@EcoEstEnsemble 2 h
http://www.est-ensemble.fr/est-ensemble-au-simi-du-30-novembre-au-2-decembre








city of BOBIGNY future downtown
__________
__________

*ZAC PLAINE DE L'OURCQ PROJECT*
CITY OF NOISY LE SEC
Grand Paris north east

L'Éco d'Est Ensemble ‏@EcoEstEnsemble 
http://www.est-ensemble.fr/zac-quartier-durable-de-la-plaine-de-lourcq-noisy-le-sec
http://www.sequano.fr/portfolio/zac-du-quartier-durable-de-la-plaine-de-lourcq/

_219 759 sqm : 
101 350 sqm with 1300 housings
72 500 sqm économic activities 
30 800 sqm offices
12 700 sqm shopping + hotel
2 500 sqm public equipment




































__________
__________

*PROJECT ZAC DE L'HORLOGE*
CITY OF ROMAINVILLE 93
Grand Paris east

http://www.ville-romainville.fr/grands-projets/zac-de-lhorloge/zac-de-lhorloge
http://horloge-romainville.fr/
http://horloge-romainville.fr/files/horloge/data/PDF/130520_Zcard_420x297_BAT.pdf

73 000 sqm housings
120 000 sqm offices
40 000 sqm economic activities
1 college
29 000 sqm shops
40 000 Biocitech extension

VIDEO OF THE PROJECT
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x19fnib_presentation-zac-de-l-horloge-romainville_news








__________
__________

*PARIS LA DEFENSE SIMI 2016*








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CyldqPuXAAAdLip.jpg
AtelierdesGiboulées ‏@_LesGiboulees 22 min
__________
__________

*NEW CONSTRUCTION SITE 11.300 SQM OFFICES*
CITY OF SAINT OUEN
GRAND PARIS NORTH WEST

http://www.constructioncayola.com/batiment/article/2016/12/01/108974/11-300-bureaux-saintouen.php








http://www.leparisien.fr/saint-ouen...revu-au-bord-du-periph-20-06-2016-5899811.php
__________
__________

*NEW CITY OF MARNE LA VALLEE*
*WOOD BUILDING PROJECT*
Marne la Vallée ‏@Marne_la_Vallee 2 h
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CylZMfkXAAEU9hG.jpg








11 LEVELS


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*ORLY AIRPORT 
NEW TERMINAL IN CONSTRUCTION*

gozlan claire ‏@claireadppresse 59 min





































https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CylQgesXAAAewFn.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

HELLO TO EVERYBODY
i post my question : 
ARE YOU INTERESTED BY MY NEWS ? YES OR NO ?
i post every day a lot of good news but nobody seems to be interested ! WHY ?

OR WHAT CAN I DO FOR IMPROVING MY POSTS ????? 
if nobody is interested by my news, where is The interest to continue my daily posts ????
thanks for your answers !


----------



## bnmaddict

Of course, we are! Hundreds of forumers check your posts everyday...


----------



## Cyril

Smaller and maybe fewer photos please! My neighborhood internet bandwidth gets suddenly very slow every time I check this page  And no need to post older photos of La Défense 3 times a week...This is irrelevant here.


----------



## ArmLc

Yes continue to post I don't answer but I read them


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Cyril said:


> My neighborhood internet bandwidth gets suddenly very slow every time I check this page


:lol:
yes i post too much news in a day and a lot of members are not daily online ; well i have to post less stuff and perhaps smaller pictures.
thanks for your comments !


----------



## Matthieu

Oh I check this thread, I just don't answer because I have nothing to say and things like "wow" or "great!' don't count


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Matthieu said:


> Oh I check this thread, I just don't answer because I have nothing to say and things like "wow" or "great!' don't count


yes ok but i will make a comparison between the french and the international PARIS thread..
in the french paris thread the members are more speaking about their taste in architecture and are more discuting between them....
less discussions here !


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Grand Paris Office Crane Survey – Winter 2016*

http://www.deloitte-france.fr/formu...er-2016/?_ga=1.103991106.330984435.1480601127

The Grand Paris Office Crane Survey published by Deloitte records all office construction and completions in Paris and the inner suburbs (“La Metropole du Grand Paris”) between 1 April 2016 and 30 September 2016. 
The survey includes all speculative office schemes of more than 1,000 sq m which (a) are currently under construction or undergoing comprehensive refurbishment, or (b) have been completed since our last publication. 
The data is provided by Explore and the survey is supported by Business Immo.


The volume of office space under construction in “La Métropole du Grand Paris” has risen to 1.56 million sq m as at 30 September 2016, an increase of 240,000 sq m over the past six months. 
*Across 96 development schemes, the level of new construction activity has exceeded the historical average (1.38 million sq m) of the Grand Paris Office Crane Survey.* 
The volume of new construction starts in the survey is remarkably high, with more than 500,000 sq m initiated across 31 schemes. 
This is above the study’s average, new construction activity is returning to levels recorded before the 2008 crisis. 


For the fourth consecutive edition, the volume of new schemes in the inner Paris zone has increased, an area which alone accounted for close to 40% of construction activity in “La Métropole du Grand Paris”. 
The Western Business District has also performed well, the resurgence of development illustrated by this summer’s launch of 170,000 sq m. 
In particular, the construction of a new tower of almost 49,000 sq m is underway at La Défense, acting as confirmation of the recovery observed last winter. 
The average size of construction starts has exceeded 16,000 sq m, driven by new schemes of more than 20,000 sq m, of which two even exceed the 30,000 sq m level. 


This edition of the Grand Paris Office Crane Survey confirms the attractiveness of the capital, which accounts for 50% of the office space under construction in “La Métropole du Grand Paris”, a record level not previously seen since the launch of our study in 2003. 
The Western Business District has maintained a high level of development activity, greater than 400,000 sq m, and La Défense has renewed its average volume of construction. 
Conversely, construction remains scarce in the least developed areas of Hauts-de-Seine and in the Seine-Saint-Denis and Val-de-Marne departments: only 13% of the current volume of office space under construction is found in these areas, a historic low.


----------



## Dale

Any news on the Tour Montparnasse renovation ?


----------



## 676882

Dale said:


> Any news on the Tour Montparnasse renovation ?


to the ground it!)


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Dale said:


> Any news on the Tour Montparnasse renovation ?


hello dale, 
7 architects are selected for the new design/refurbishment project !

_the first projects renderings awaited for MARCH 2017.
_the finalist project will be choosen next year in july 2017.
_beginning of the montparnasse tower refurbishment in year 2019.

here the 7 architects finalists ?

_Architecture-Studio france
_Dominique Perrault Architecture france
_nAOM Franklin Azzi Architecture/Chartier Dalix/Hardel-Lebihan Architectes france
_Mad Architects (China)
_OMA (netherlands)
_PLP Architecture (UK)
_Studio Gang (usa)


----------



## Olympique Lyonnais

i check you posts almost everyday. keep on the good work!
thanks!


----------



## dougdoug

La Défense thanks to https://www.flickr.com/photos/aladinphotos/

a nice view on Window construction site (4th)













a bit old


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*new SWIMMING POOL construction site*
city of ANTONY
grand paris south

*Aquatic center IRIS*
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CzKwLIlW8AA-WPe.jpg








__________
__________

*Restructurating of JOLIOT CURIE district*
city of ARGENTEUIL
Grand Paris north west
http://www.leparisien.fr/argenteuil...ans-une-nouvelle-phase-08-12-2016-6431304.php

















__________
__________

*ZAC CLICHY BATIGNOLLES*
PARIS 17
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CzKyF5XXUAELNVj.jpg








_________
_________

*UNIVERSITY PARIS EST MARNE LA VALLEE*
*NEW LIBRARY*
https://www.amc-archi.com/article/e...ckmann-n-thepe-bibliotheque-universitaire,718








_________
_________

*PARIS 15E*
refurbishment of BLOMET swimming pool
works beginning year 2017








https://www.nageurs.com/images/photos/blomet_03.jpg
_________
_________

PARIS 13
*HALLE FREYSSINET/STATION F*
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...498_958775610933846_5694232108772360192_n.jpg








_________
_________

*"QUAI OUEST" offices building*
restructurating with new cladding
*city of BOULOGNE BILLANCOURT*
GRAND PARIS south west

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...521_594551877405171_6288830933168553984_n.jpg








__________
__________

*SEINE MUSICALE*
CITY OF BOULOGNE BILLANCOURT
GRAND PARIS SOUTH WEST
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...41_1848737555367469_8118290738438995968_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*PARIS CLICHY BATIGNOLLES construction site*
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CzOPwyvXEAATzlb.jpg








__________
__________

*new construction site in city OF SAINT MAUR*
grand paris south east
*NEW COLLEGE PISSARO*
https://94.citoyens.com/2016/le-fut...int-maur-des-fosses-en-images,08-12-2016.html
http://www.chabanne-architecte.fr/images/site/68/83/123/197/8857,SAINT-MAURE-1.jpg








by Chabanne architects
__________
__________

*City of PARIS begins 120.000 sqm works in its public equipments*
Paris lance 120 000 m2 de travaux dans les équipements publics. -

for 250 millions euros
http://www.lemoniteur.fr/article/pa...travaux-dans-les-equipements-publics-33823203
__________
__________

*PARIS FIRST PUBLIC VIRTUAL REALITY CENTER*
*MK2 VR*
62 avenue de France/Paris 13EME

OPENING TODAY
http://kulturegeek.fr/news-99881/mk2-vr-espace-entierement-dedie-realite-virtuelle-ouvert
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CzOayQBXAAALM4m.jpg
https://o.twimg.com/2/proxy.jpg?t=H...s=8uazHgyPSHJNgIRyv8Ow2F2HqGDBQK-pT0MQkdDl-w8

















__________
__________

*CITY OF MELUN*
GRAND PARIS SOUTH EAST

*NEW NORTH ENTRANCE DEVELOPMENT*

http://agencerva.com/index.php/actualites/2016
winner project

















NOW


















IN THE FUTURE
__________
__________

*CITY OF SCEAUX*
GRAND PARIS SOUTH

*LES MESANGES DISTRICT*
new development project
http://agencerva.com/index.php/actualites/2016

Coeur d’Ilot Valero-Gadan/Agence RVA

















residential buildings
__________
__________

*CITY OF MONTREUIL 93*
*RUFFINS DISTRICT construction site coming soon*
http://agencerva.com/index.php/actualites/2016


























restructurating project
__________
__________

*PARIS PORTE DE VERSAILLES*
*EXHIBITION CENTER restructurating*
works done during this year 2016




__________
__________

*PARIS CONSTRUCTIONS SITES LIVE*

NEW HIPPODROME LONGCHAMP
http://www.nouveaulongchamp.com/le-chantier-en-direct
75 REUILLY STREET PARIS 12
https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php...Name=75_reuilly#no-zoom,noScroll,prevent-zoom
CITE GLACIERE PARIS 13
https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php...e=cite_glaciere#no-zoom,noScroll,prevent-zoom
MILITARY BARRACKS REUILLY PARIS 12
https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php...arserne_reuilly#no-zoom,noScroll,prevent-zoom
RAIL STATION AUTEUIL SOCIAL HOUSINGS PARIS 16
https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php...PjvName=auteuil#no-zoom,noScroll,prevent-zoom
VILLAGES NATURE AQUALAGOON
http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=aqualagon
PARIS RIVE GAUCHE
http://www.semapa.fr/Suivre-nos-chantiers-en-direct
RIS ORANGIS LARGEST WOOD BUILDING IN EUROPE
http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=eco_quartier_val_de_ris
METRO LINE 4 EXTENSION BAGNEUX
http://www.prolongement-m4.fr/en-direct-du-chantier
CLICHY BATIGNOLLES PARIS17
http://www.clichy-batignolles.fr/
TRAMWAY LINE 3 EXTENSION + PARIS COURTHOUSE
http://www.tramway.paris.fr/un-oeil-sur-le-chantier-du-17e
http://fpjparelia.digitime.fr/
PARIS LA DEFENSE
http://www.devisubox.com/5e4a7925-7171-4bf7-8c2b-b43c10b1fbd6
http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=campus_ieseg
http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=croissant

PORTE d'ORLEANS
Housings, RATP busses center, shops......
http://portedorleans.free.fr/









CHAPELLE INTERNATIONAL
http://www.chapelleinternational.sncf.com/


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

city of AUBERVILLIERS
Grand Paris north
*VINCI ENVIRONNEMENT HEADQUARTERS*
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CzJgz7sXEAQrW2V.jpg








__________
__________

*new rendering of bridge project over SAINT DENIS CITY railways*
with buildings over the rails
grand paris north
http://www.lemoniteur.fr/media/IMAGE/2016/07/06/IMAGE_20160706_32636681.jpg








__________
__________

*new residential project*
1 Avenue de la Marne
*city of MEAUX*
Grand Paris East
http://www.kaufmanbroad.fr/villes/programmes-immobiliers-neufs-meaux/prochainement-77000








__________
__________

*city of ROMAINVILLE*
Grand Paris east

*district GAGARINE restructurating*
http://www.ville-romainville.fr/grands-projets/quartier-youri-gagarine/quartier-youri-gagarine



























*district Zac Jean-Lemoine + Quartier Charles-de-Gaulle*
restructurating
http://www.ville-romainville.fr/gra...e/zac-jean-lemoine-quartier-charles-de-gaulle
http://www.atelierdupont.fr/6979293/quartier-charles-de-gaulle
http://www.ville-romainville.fr/grands-projets/quartier-charles-de-gaulle/quartier-charles-de-gaulle


----------



## dougdoug

Tolbiac - Chevaleret 13th district Paris (from 2013 - today)











Very nice buiding in the same area (13 th district)


----------



## dougdoug

Line 4 extension (south) of Paris













not far from the metro station, Ilots gare, Bagneux





thanks to http://www.cobe.fr/portfolio-item/ilot-gares-grand-paris-bagneux-92/


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*VILLA M project*
E-Health center
boulevard pasteur/paris 15e
8000sqm

http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-7501...rck-08-12-2016-6431142.php#xtor=AD-1481423553

now









after








by philippe STARCK designer...

seriously i am tired of such renderings and claddings
ras le bol des plantes vertes....y a meme des arbres au sommet du toit :lol:


----------



## dougdoug

This Tower was wonderful, amazing, so sad, my tribute to Phare, bye bye!!!!!















Now the new one





With or without the new project La Défense is still Amazing


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

http://images-squish.net/images/Dougdoug/113251.jpg
THATS THE MARVEL ON EARTH


----------



## towerpower123

The replacement for Tour Phare looks nice, but unfortunately is far smaller. Hopefully something actually gets built and a nice tower gets added to La Defense in the future!


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*PARIS LES HALLES DISTRICT*
Le chantier des Halles et la canopée - Time lapse - Franck Badaire 




__________
__________

*METRO LINE 11 EXTENSION*
GRAND PARIS EAST
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CzTeNhrWIAA8Uth.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CzTeNhpXcAQADCa.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CzTeNlLXEAAqkD0.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CzTeN-2WQAEcWzp.jpg




































https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CzTWLchXUAAvLzu.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CzTWLchXgAEq14K.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CzTWLgTWEAAEI1_.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CzTWLchXEAAb49l.jpg



































__________
__________

*CITY OF VELIZY VILLACOUBLAY*
GRAND PARIS SOUTH WEST
*CONSTRUCTION SITE Zac Louvois de Vélizy*

http://www.batiactu.com/edito/zac-louvois-velizy-un-chantier-reamenagement-monumental-47302.php
more picture on the website

















__________
__________

*NEW project in Paris 9e*
*39 avenue Trudaine* 
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CzTraLPXAAQu7No.jpg








__________
__________

*CITY OF CLAMART*
GRAND PARIS SOUTH

*new project : ZAC DU PANORAMA*








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cy7E81LXEAEgjRB.jpg
http://www.leparisien.fr/clamart-92...ir-un-nouveau-quartier-12-09-2016-6114283.php
__________
__________

*CITY OF RUEIL MALMAISON*
GRAND PARIS WEST

*NEW PROJECT ECODISTRICT "ARSENAL"*
http://www.leparisien.fr/rueil-malm...almaison-enfin-devoile-30-11-2016-6396771.php
http://www.mairie-rueilmalmaison.fr/ecoquartier









http://www.vizea.fr/media/k2/items/cache/1b56d005723ad175e526bbe57567b8ab_XL.jpg








__________
__________

*city of CHEVILLY LARUE*
GRAND PARIS SOUTH

*NEW PROJECT ZAC TRIANGLE DES MEUNIERS*
VIGUIER architect winner for PART 3 of this project 
36400 sqm 
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CymZqfcWEAEYYg-.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

hello dear parisian forumers
here some constructions sites to photograph when you have time enough thanks, with google street view

1. smabtp + hotel okko porte de sevres 15e balard
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8330...4dOqGYKBxUiA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1?hl=fr

2.porte des lilas 19e/20e
Paul Meurice street
2 big buildings in construction
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8754...50oqgauAL9jQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1?hl=fr

3.hotel motel one porte doree paris 12e
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8345...AX_MmshBVy5A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1?hl=fr

4.zac bedier
26 Avenue de la Porte d'Ivry paris 13e
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8203...vSXNx1wngSbw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1?hl=fr
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8190...fNEyGF7-lElo15lqkovw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=fr

etc


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*projects and constructions sites in PARIS*
with google maps street view

1.https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8948...8wowP-DQFPUg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1?hl=fr
2.zac pouchet 17e
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8991...kpNarFTPBMI5tJo5JXGg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=fr
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8988...SINXjA8_lXE63mOQSg0Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=fr
3.https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8973...948&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656?hl=fr
city of clichy
4.rue breguet
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8582...cJCGA4RYmS5UwswGXXXw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=fr
5. gare rosa parks
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8956...YDb6aV5-cAmA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1?hl=fr
http://media.*************/high/16/11/06/161106-img-6168-paris-entrepot-macdonald-panorama.jpg








6.bercy crystal
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8353...f37OSR5tkxNQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1?hl=fr

blob:http://www.devisubox.com/6f8a9223-3ee2-4622-8767-b1f8920f4352









http://www.digitime.fr/samplepjp/PJP1/samples/pjp1Sample.jpg


----------



## KiffKiff

*Trinity Tower*









By Aladin Djebara

*Window renovation*









By Aladin Djebara


----------



## Poney94200

In this perspective, the Hekla tower will bring a bigger :cheers:


----------



## Minato ku

The Ministry of Environment and Housing has just released the data about the construction of dwellings in France as of the end of the 3rd quarter of 2016, and they show that the housing construction boom in the Paris Region is continuing stronger than ever!

In 2015, the number of dwellings whose construction started that year in the Paris Region was previously estimated at 63,200 as I wrote in a previous post 2 months ago (see below). Now they estimate it is in fact 64,200 dwellings whose construction started that year (the number can only be an estimate, based on the number of building permits issued + a complicated econometric model, and revised several times before becoming final, because many developers and private owners of land do not notify the authorities when they start construction after the building permit has been issued).

In 2016, the number of dwellings whose construction was started has grown further. In the 12 months ending in August 2016, the number of dwellings started in the Paris Region was previously estimated at 69,600 (my post below from 2 months ago), but now it is estimated in fact 72,500 dwellings were started during those 12 months. The last data we have, for the 12 months ending in October 2016, show that 74,200 dwellings were started during those 12 months. It's the highest number of dwellings started in the Paris Region during any 12-month period since the start of records! We can also see that the objective of 70,000 new dwellings started per year set by the Greater Paris Act of 2010 is now achieved! It was achieved for the first time in the 12 months ending in June 2016, and as a calendar year 2016 will be the first year with more than 70,000 dwellings started in the Paris Region since the law was enacted and in fact since the start of records in the late 1980s. kay:

The consequences of this historical boom in housing construction will be far-reaching, but at the moment few people in Paris and beyond realize it both because it's new and of course it will take nearly 2 years for those new dwellings to appear on the market (in France it takes on average 17 months from the start of construction for a dwelling to completed).


Minato ku said:


> Within that context, the Greater Paris Act set a very ambitious objective of 70,000 new dwellings built per year. Ambitious, because the previous objective of 53,000 new dwellings per year set in 1994 had never been achieved, yet as can be seen in the graph below it turns out the streamlining of administrative procedures, the reinforced cooperation between various public authorities (communes, departments, intercommunalities, region, metropolis, and all their attached public entities), plus the tax breaks and various legal advantages granted to private developers have almost already achieved this new objective before the development zones around the future métro stations even started to be developed! (the dwellings in the special development areas around the future métro stations won't start to appear before the very end of the 2010s).
> 
> In 2015, the construction of 63,200 new dwellings was started throughout the Paris Region, the highest number since the 1980s, and in 2016 the data we have so far show further progress: in the 12 months ending in August 2016, 69,600 new dwellings have started construction. This is the highest number for any 12-month period since the start of records in 1989, and it nearly reaches the objective of 70,000. Now the business world (Greater Paris Chamber of Commerce and Industry, etc) are pushing for an even more ambitious objective: 90,000 new dwellings started every year. :nuts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For an idea of what this potentially means for the demographics of Paris, in the 1980s when construction was slightly above 60,000 dwellings per year, the population of the Paris Region grew by +0.75% per year, compared to just +0.5% per year in the 2000s and early 2010s (today that would mean going from a net growth of +60,000 people per year to a net growth of +90,000 people per year).


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

yes the construction of housings in the GRAND PARIS is 25% higher than last year 2015.....and ILE DE FRANCE/grand paris is the french region where the increase is the highest .


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*city of VERSAILLES*
Grand Paris south west

*New project "CHANTIERS"*
by architects De Portzamparc
*Beginning of construction site next month January 2017*

Business Immo ‏@businessimmo 21 min
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CzerILbWEAAkx_H.jpg
http://www.immoweek.fr/bureaux/actualite/versailles-chantiers-terrains-vendus-projet-repense/










http://p.calameoassets.com/150710111243-ebb5ee1e2b168239ba87e75eee09aee4/p1.jpg








__________
__________

*city of MEUDON*
Grand Paris south west

*new construction site VOGUE + GREEN OFFICE buildings*














Loïc LE NAOUR ‏@loiclenaour 4 h
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CzeDAc7WEAAEutB.jpg








__________
__________

*city of PUTEAUX* 
Grand Paris west

*construction site ecodistrict BERGERES*

http://www.immoweek.fr/files/upload/actualites/06graph/bergeres_puteaux.jpg









"Chantier des Bergères à #Puteaux : la couverture de la #D913 est quasiment achevée #hautsdeseine"
http://www.monputeaux.com/2016/12/chantier-bergeres-puteaux.html









with google maps street view 
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8850...PxzdBQjq8h2kFtuJaQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8852...7&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8841...6&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1





__________
__________

*CITY OF SAINT OUEN* 
GRAND PARIS NORTH
*NEW DISTRICT LES DOCKS*

Séquano Aménagement ‏@Sequano_alv 8 nov.
RESIDENTIALS
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cwvj76BWEAAxXOM.jpg









Offices building INFLUENCE
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CxnQNY8W8AA8REo.jpg








__________
__________

*District PAUL BOURGET construction site*
PARIS 13E
Jérôme Coumet ‏@jerome_coumet 29 nov.
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cyat7MuXUAAhOnt.jpg








the concrete bunker on the left is going to be destroyed and replaced in 2 years by @XTU offices building

http://www.axiome-paris.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/pers-quartier.png
every new projects on this picture 









*and restructurating of residentials buildings*
8/12 boulevard kellermann paris 13e
works started
Paris Habitat ‏@Paris_Habitat 30 nov.
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CyhfiB0XcAAnV45.jpg








https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8197...3&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1


----------



## Gui

Minato ku said:


> The Ministry of Environment and Housing has just released the data about the construction of dwellings in France as of the end of the 3rd quarter of 2016, and they show that the housing construction boom in the Paris Region is continuing stronger than ever!
> 
> In 2015, the number of dwellings whose construction started that year in the Paris Region was previously estimated at 63,200 as I wrote in a previous post 2 months ago (see below). Now they estimate it is in fact 64,200 dwellings whose construction started that year (the number can only be an estimate, based on the number of building permits issued + a complicated econometric model, and revised several times before becoming final, because many developers and private owners of land do not notify the authorities when they start construction after the building permit has been issued).
> 
> In 2016, the number of dwellings whose construction was started has grown further. In the 12 months ending in August 2016, the number of dwellings started in the Paris Region was previously estimated at 69,600 (my post below from 2 months ago), but now it is estimated in fact 72,500 dwellings were started during those 12 months. The last data we have, for the 12 months ending in October 2016, show that 74,200 dwellings were started during those 12 months. It's the highest number of dwellings started in the Paris Region during any 12-month period since the start of records! We can also see that the objective of 70,000 new dwellings started per year set by the Greater Paris Act of 2010 is now achieved! It was achieved for the first time in the 12 months ending in June 2016, and as a calendar year 2016 will be the first year with more than 70,000 dwellings started in the Paris Region since the law was enacted and in fact since the start of records in the late 1980s. kay:
> 
> The consequences of this historical boom in housing construction will be far-reaching, but at the moment few people in Paris and beyond realize it both because it's new and of course it will take nearly 2 years for those new dwellings to appear on the market (in France it takes on average 17 months from the start of construction for a dwelling to completed).



Many thanks for this astonishing data, Minato.

As a "Greater Parisian" (I live in the "Paris petite couronne", i.e. the ring of districts just outside Paris Intra Muros) and I must say I've never seen so many cranes in this city and its suburbs...It's absolutely astonishing. 
And, even though tuktoyaktuk's work gives a good sense of this boom, many construction areas have not yet been covered in this thread.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Gui said:


> Many thanks for this astonishing data, Minato.
> 
> As a "Greater Parisian" (I live in the "Paris petite couronne", i.e. the ring of districts just outside Paris Intra Muros) and I must say I've never seen so many cranes in this city and its suburbs...It's absolutely astonishing.
> And, even though tuktoyaktuk's work gives a good sense of this boom, many construction areas have not yet been covered in this thread.


hello GUI, if you are living in the GRAND PARIS perhaps have you time for taking sometimes pictures ? :lol:
__________

*porte des lilas construction site*
paris 19e/20e

a hole there....17 meters deep
http://www.constructioncayola.com/i...109110/trou-beant-17-fond-porte-des-lilas.php














for this future building/12.000 sqm
http://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/a...LSEI_PAUL-MEURICE_vue-rue_hdv3.jpg?1426849707








__________
__________

*CITY OF RUEIL MALMAISON*
GRAND PARIS WEST

*NEW COLLEGE PAUL CLAUDEL*
http://www.ameller-dubois.fr/fr/architecture/projet/rueil-malmaison-college-marcel-pagnol













__________
__________

*city OF SERRIS*
GRAND PARIS EAST
*NEW LOGISTIC CENTER AUCHAN/52.000 SQM*

http://actu-rse.com/fil-actu/enviro...pement-durable-en-pointe_22-10-2015_actu-1582













NOW OPEN


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*city of ALFORTVILLE*
GRAND PARIS SOUTH EAST
http://www.cogedim-logement.com/pro...rne-94/alfortville/nature-en-seine-94140.html

*NEW RESIDENTIAL PROJECT*
Corner Seine and Charenton streets


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*PARIS ILE DE LA CITE *

*SPECTACULAR REVITALISATION PROJECT*

http://www.paris.fr/actualites/un-projet-de-metamorphose-de-l-ile-de-la-cite-4368
http://www.lejdd.fr/JDD-Paris/A-Paris-un-projet-spectaculaire-pour-l-ile-de-la-Cite-833143


















http://www.lejdd.fr/JDD-Paris/Ile-d...ternationale-selon-Hollande-et-Hidalgo-833224

Arnaud FocraudCompte certifié ‏@AFocraud 6 hil y a 6 heures
Le projet qui veut métamorphoser l'île de la Cité http://www.lejdd.fr/JDD-Paris/A-Paris-un-projet-spectaculaire-pour-l-ile-de-la-Cite-833143 … 
via @leJDD
http://cdn-lejdd.ladmedia.fr/var/le...R/L-ile-de-la-Cite-pourrait-etre-remodele.jpg


















https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cz0tvLGXUAUnRl-.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*CITY OF SERVON*
Seine et Marne
Grand Paris south east

*construction site of RETAIL PARK "EDEN"*
First phase 50.000 sqm.......and in global 140.000 sqm when ended
opening beginning year 2017

http://www.leparisien.fr/brie-comte...-la-n-19-sort-de-terre-03-02-2016-5511541.php

http://www.mallandmarket.com/project/apsys-servon-noyer-aux-perdrix/



































__________
__________

*city of VITRY SUR SEINE*
ZAC ARDOINES

*FIRST CONSTRUCTION "NEW COLLEGE PORT A L'ANGLAIS"*
by architect RICCIOTTI
http://www.vitry94.fr/actualites/fi...venir/?cHash=cb0a4b3c2fdf9f832534e05093dfde39








__________
__________

*city of POISSY*
GRAND PARIS WEST

*NEW LE CORBUSIER MUSEUM PROJECT* 
NEXT TO THE VILLA SAVOYE
http://www.batiactu.com/edito/bientot-un-musee-corbusier-devant-villa-savoye-47403.php








__________
__________

*ROLAND GARROS tournament*
construction site 
http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75/s...pour-le-grand-chantier-19-12-2016-6474081.php








_________
_________

*COURTHOUSE TOWER*
PARIS CLICHY BATIGNOLLES
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C0CNn3FWgAAXucy.jpg








_________
_________

*LES HALLES GARDEN + SAINT EUSTACHE CHURCH*
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C0D-cGuW8AAR_T4.jpg








__________
__________

*housings by bernard buhler*
fulton street paris 13e
https://scontent-mad1-1.cdninstagra...60_1880999122129204_2362304692236582912_n.jpg








__________
__________

*Construction site Economy and Money City*
1 Général Catroux square
75017 Paris

http://www.stt-cm.fr/realisations/cite-de-l-economie-et-de-la-monnaie

















__________
__________

*57 social housings project*
in former military barracks
"La Caserne des Minimes"
PARIS 3E

Élogie ‏@_elogie_ 12 déc.
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CzeLQUcXgAAkW9C.jpg








http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75/a...hlm-12-12-2016-6443370.php#xtor=AD-1481423554
__________
__________


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*BOUCICAUT DISTRICT*
residential buildings
PARIS 15E

PAVILLON ARSENAL ‏@PavillonArsenal 
http://www.pavillon-arsenal.com/fr/paris-dactualites/10534-immeuble-de-logements.html



































__________
__________

*restructurating of a former dairy into 7100 sqm housings, 1700 sqm shops and a 500 sqm nursery*
13 boulevard Ornano
Paris 18ème

http://www.pavillon-arsenal.com/fr/paris-dactualites/10532-reconversion-dun-immeuble-industriel.html



































__________
__________

*GAUMONT ALESIA MOVIE CENTER*
DISTRICT ALESIA
PARIS 14E

http://www.pavillon-arsenal.com/fr/paris-dactualites/10533-cinema-alesia.html
MANUELLE GAUTRAND ARCHITECTURE


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*PARIS LA DEFENSE*
Roads restructurating
Nanterre ‏@VilleNanterre 7 h
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C0G_OyYWQAAUkZG.jpg








__________
__________

*INNOVATION ARC_GRAND PARIS*




__________
__________

*CITY OF MANTES LA JOLIE*
GRAND PARIS NORTH WEST
https://www.cadredeville.com/cadred...projet-du-quartier-de-gare-de-mantes-la-jolie
http://www.manteslajolie.fr/GRANDS PROJETS
EVERY PROJECTS IN THE CITY OFFICIAL WEBSITE

*FUTURE PROJECTS*








new business park/new university/new downtown/new rail station district/new RER line
_________
_________

*CITY OF SAINT GERMAIN EN LAYE*
GRAND PARIS WEST
*EXTENSION PROJECT OF THE INTERNATIONAL COLLEGE*

http://www.epicuria-architectes.com/mobile/projets/202/_lycee_international_de_st_germain_en_laye/






















_________
_________

*CARRE SENART SHOPPING MALL EXTENSION*
CITY OF MELUN
*GRAND PARIS SOUTH EAST*

http://www.cardinal-edifice.fr/reference/15004/








_________
_________

*BERCY CHARENTON NEW DISTRICT PROJECT*
PARIS 12E

https://www.catherine-baratti-elbaz.fr/bercy-charenton-participez-a-lenquete-publique/
http://www.catherine-baratti-elbaz.fr/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Bercy-Charenton-2-BDD.png









Quentin Bareille ‏@QBareille 6 h
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C0HqJ3kXAAAER2O.jpg








virtual rendering of the future BERCY CHARENTON towers
_________
_________

*NEW HIPPODROME LONGCHAMP*
PARIS 16E BOIS DE BOULOGNE

https://scontent-mad1-1.cdninstagra...17_1854068101543702_2412686045893099520_n.jpG


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

dear friends 
i post a second time the same picture
i would like to know your opinion about this building, thanks for your answers


----------



## Gwathanaur

I thought it looked nice in picture, but then I saw it for real ...
Just terrible.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*city of COLOMBES*
84 577 inhabitants
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colombes
GRAND PARIS NORTH WEST

*ZAC CHARLES DE GAULLE EST*
http://www.officeforurbaninnovation.com/project/zac-charles-de-gaulle/
https://www.colombes.fr/actualites-...7.html?cHash=b6db1d3fc3b7de210293e7bc3ef2c8b0




































Ville de Colombes ‏@VilleColombes 2 h

















underground parking Zac Charles de Gaulle Est
__________

*URBAN RENOVATION in Colombes city*
_Fossés-Jean / Bouviers district
_Grèves district/ Petit-Colombes
_Europe district/ Île Marante

https://www.colombes.fr/amenagement-du-territoire/renovation-urbaine-1013.html
https://www.colombes.fr/amenagement-du-territoire/contrat-de-ville-1012.html
all the news on this links
__________

*ZAC ILE MARANTE* 
CITY OF COLOMBES
http://www.compagniedupaysage.com/zac-de-lile-marante-le-parc-prend-forme/














































*ZAC DE LA MARINE*
CITY OF COLOMBES

https://www.vinci-immobilier.com/appartement-neuf-colombes-polygone-opaline-13011
http://www.archiliste.fr/agence-christophe-rousselle/zac-de-la-marine-lot-c-colombes
http://www.rousselle.eu/architecture




























WEBSITE OF THE MARINE DISTRICT
http://www.compagniedupaysage.com/projects/eco-quartier-de-la-marine/








500 HOUSINGS.


----------



## Neric007

tuktoyaktuk said:


> dear friends
> i post a second time the same picture
> i would like to know your opinion about this building, thanks for your answers


Have only seen it from afar until now so I'm not really sure what to think. I looks interesting on the one hand but also quite "ugly" and not harmonious on the other hand. 

Is the big crocodile that was showing on the renderings still gonna be built ? I hope so beaucse it'd look very cool.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Huge WAREHOUSE in construction for the PORT OF PARIS*
in City of GENNEVILLIERS
60.000 SQM

http://www.leparisien.fr/gennevilli...nce-20-12-2016-6478800.php#xtor=AD-1481423554








__________
__________

*PARIS LA DEFENSE*
*new residential building in THE JARDINS DE L'ARCHE*
4.000 SQM/50 HOUSINGS/10 LEVELS

http://www.businessimmo.com/content...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## C4creeper

tuktoyaktuk said:


> dear friends
> i post a second time the same picture
> i would like to know your opinion about this building, thanks for your answers


Can't say much with the scaffolding.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Green light for GRAND PARIS NORD HOSPITAL*
location : city of Saint Ouen
surface : 200.000 sqm (130.000 sqm hospital + 70.000 sqm medical campus)
900 millions euros
beginning of works : year 2020
end of works : year 2025

http://www.lemoniteur.fr/article/l-...d-verra-le-jour-a-saint-ouen-en-2025-33913291
__________
__________

*GRAND PARIS EXPRESS* 
statistics
http://www.lefigaro.fr/conjoncture/...nir.php?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C0MQiISWEAAeu_t.jpg








__________
__________

*ATTORNEYS HOUSE by renzo PIANO*
PARIS 17 CLICHY BATIGNOLLES in front of COURTHOUSE TOWER
Huvelin Gilles ‏@GH813600 16 déc.
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Czz2wFFXAAEa3i_.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Czz20KJWgAEUcmL.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Czz2wFFXAAEa3i_.jpg








__________
__________

*COURTHOUSE TOWER*
PARIS CLICHY BATIGNOLLES
https://scontent-mad1-1.cdninstagra...063_224572524650093_6335578018643181568_n.jpg


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Among the buildings that want to be "quirky", this is certainly one of the best.


----------



## 676882

*tuktoyaktuk,* where that TBM for Express is pictured?


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

letranger said:


> *tuktoyaktuk,* where that TBM for Express is pictured?


this pictures from the newspaper Le Figaro ? i really don't know where they was taken. ..for me its the extension of the line 14....or Eole at porte de clichy ?? i don't know ! we should ask the parisian members !


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*PARIS LES HALLES DISTRICT*
http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75/p...ril-20-12-2016-6478542.php#xtor=AD-1481423553

*Marguerite-de-Navarre square New Metro ACCESS*








metal studs and wooden top !
installed in april 2017
__________
__________

*PARIS PORTE DE VERSAILLES* 
EXHIBITION CENTER restructurating

http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75/p...nus-19-12-2016-6474198.php#xtor=AD-1481423553








_________
_________

*CIRCULAR TRAMWAY LINE 13*
around PARIS

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CzzShs1XEAAmIq_.jpg
between Porte Dauphine and Garigliano bridge *a bus will make the connection.*..








__________
__________

*NEW CINEMA PATHE VILLETTE*
VILL UP MALL
16 rooms/ 2900 seats/IMAX/4DX

http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-7501...-up-14-12-2016-6455607.php#xtor=AD-1481423553








__________
__________

*CITY OF BOULOGNE BILLANCOURT*
GRAND PARIS SOUTH WEST
*EXTENSION ALBERT KAHN MUSEUM*
https://www.amc-archi.com/photos/ch...lancourt,6165/musee-albert-kahn-par-kengo-k.3


----------



## dougdoug

U arena, La Défense


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

wouaw great lights thanks dougdoug
today is a small day for paris news.....almost nothing.....christmas is very close...

https://scontent-mad1-1.cdninstagra...98_1660778030880207_7530684911074672640_n.jpg








*rail station AUSTERLITZ indoor restructurating*
_________
_________

*Ile de France House/International university city of paris*
https://scontent-mad1-1.cdninstagra...56_1797790917139883_3806032436681244672_n.jpg








__________
__________

https://scontent-mad1-1.cdninstagra...71_1290058214371302_5502076964166434816_n.jpg








*courthouse tower paris 17 clichy batignolles*
__________
__________

*PARIS LA DEFENSE*
https://scontent-mad1-1.cdninstagra...503_371161719922716_3083642147497312256_n.jpg









https://scontent-mad1-1.cdninstagra...831_252304818515841_5262861145638699008_n.jpg









https://scontent-mad1-1.cdninstagra...54_1694409030869474_1113314304045613056_n.jpg









https://scontent-mad1-1.cdninstagra...354_728414813972536_5618746860249284608_n.jpg








__________
__________

*TREIZE URBAIN...PARIS RIVE GAUCHE PARIS 13EME*
LAST NEWS IN PDF REPORT
VERY INTERESTING SORRY IN FRENCH

file:///C:/Users/benoitthierry/Downloads/13%20Urbain%20N%2025%20internet.pdf
FOR WATCHING THIS REPORT = COPY PASTE


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*construction site OFFICES BUILDING 6 AVENUE KLEBER*
11.000 sqm
PARIS 16E

http://www.calq.fr/projet/6-avenue-kleber/
Groupe GCC ‏@GroupeGCC 5 h
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C0XT4yiWIAAmH6o.jpg


























__________
__________

*GREEN LIGHT FOR PARIS CDG AIRPORT EXPRESS*
green light by FRENCH SENATE
Construction Cayola ‏@CC_InfoBTP 8 h
http://www.constructioncayola.com/rail/article/2016/12/23/109434/cdg-express-adopte-par-senat.php
__________
__________

*PARIS LA DEFENSE*
CIRCULAR BOULEVARD RESTRUCTURATING
http://www.leparisien.fr/nanterre-9...oulevard-de-la-defense-22-12-2016-6486051.php








on this picture you can see a new building PERHAPS a tower behind Grande ARCHE........
__________
__________

*CASTEL OF NANTERRE 92*
Food incubator project on 6.000 sqm

http://kissmychef.com/chaud-devant/...teau-de-nanterre-projet-food-grand-paris/5028








now









tomorrow
__________
__________

*NEW PARFUM MUSEUM / NOUVEAU MUSEE DU PARFUM*
open since yesterday
73 faubourg-Saint-Honoré street
PARIS 8eme
1400 sqm/3 levels

http://www.leparisien.fr/culture-lo...u-parfum-ouvre-a-paris-21-12-2016-6482529.php
http://france3-regions.francetvinfo...s-verrerie-verescence-mers-bains-1160741.html














__________
__________

*ORLY AIRPORT PARIS*
RECORD TRAFFIC
more than 30 millions passengers from 1 january to 20 december 2016
http://airinfo.org/2016/12/23/paris-orly-passe-cap-30-millions-passagers/
__________
__________

*city of SAVIGNY LE TEMPLE*
Grand Paris south east
*restructurating project of MIROIR D'EAU district*

http://www.savigny-le-temple.fr/content/renouvellement-urbain-miroir-deau








works started
__________
__________

*VILLA HAUSSMANN* 
new 5 stars hotel open in PARIS 8e
132 boulevard Haussmann
43 rooms/swimming pool/spa
http://www.sfh-hotels.com/actualite/la-villa-haussmann-recrute/
http://www.lavillahaussmann.fr/








__________
__________

*QU4DRANS BUILDINGS PHASE 2*
new headquarters for Patrick Drahi media
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patrick_Drahi
rmc/bfmtv/etc

http://www.lepoint.fr/villes/paris-qu4drans-le-pentagone-des-medias-22-12-2016-2092237_27.php








__________
__________

*CITY OF AULNAY SOUS BOIS*
GRAND PARIS NORTH EAST
*NEW ARENA "COLISEE" in project*
http://www.leparisien.fr/aulnay-sou...face-au-projet-colisee-21-12-2016-6481899.php
http://www.pa-sport.fr/wp-content/uploads/coliseeaparis.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

...


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

fabulous news
*paris la defense*

*green light for AVA TOWER.*
http://www.lemoniteur.fr/media/IMAGE/2009/03/12/IMAGE_2009_03_12_276917.jpg


----------



## Titan Man

Ava Tower looks really beautiful. I can say that Paris has some of the most unique skyscraper projects in the world, even though I don't like some of them.. Good job, Paris! :cheers:


----------



## Axelferis

don't exagerate.It has nothing special imho


----------



## Titan Man

Axelferis said:


> don't exagerate.It has nothing special imho


Well, you have to admit that the cladding is quite special, especially in a world of plain glass boxes. It kinda reminds me of Hekla Tower, which I like even more.


----------



## Josedc

I like it.. a lot actually


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*TRINITY TOWER construction site*
Paris La Defense

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C1UloEbXAAArqIy.jpg








__________
__________

*VAL D'EUROPE*
Serris Chessy cities
gran paris east
*new bus stations* 








https://www.facebook.com/serrisinfos/posts/1157928070994450


----------



## Neric007

^^

Where did you get the information about AVA ?


----------



## ahmedadham

A leading projects and construction practice in mature and emerging markets across all infrastructure classes
With a reputation for delivering proactive and leading project and construction solutions, we apply our proven commercial skills to developments and provide global support to both the private and public sector.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*POPULATION OF PARIS*
https://94.citoyens.com/wp-content/.../population-2016-grand-paristerritoire-t1.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Neric007 said:


> ^^
> 
> Where did you get the information about AVA ?


Skyscrapercity french forum.....
_________
_________
*city of SAINT GERMAIN EN LAYE*
grand paris west
*construction site NEW ECODISTRICT*
http://www.leparisien.fr/saint-germ...er-03-01-2017-6521442.php#xtor=RSS-1481423633








housings/retirement home/Bose french headquarters/connection downtown with tramway line year 2020....
_________
_________

*MEDIALIBRARY Marguerite Yourcenar* 
41 Alleray street
75015 Paris

http://equipement.paris.fr/mediatheque-marguerite-yourcenar-6218
open since 9 years, its crazy i didn't know this building ?????? interesting architecture

https://tuauraslesyeuxcarres.files.wordpress.com/2014/12/mdiath1.jpg








http://images6.livreshebdo.fr/sites...ages/15245_bibmargueriteyourcenar08o_dion.jpg








http://babelprado.com/medias/filer_...ay_lucboegly_1_high_15.jpg__1200x1000_q85.jpg








__________
__________

*TRIANGLE TOWER PARIS 15th*
a model

http://www.new-tone.com/maquettes-architecture.html








__________
__________

PARIS NORTH 18th
*construction sites timetable*








http://asa-pne.over-blog.com/2016/1...e-pour-2017-le-secteur-de-la-gare-hebert.html
+

*URBAN PROJECT HEBERT*
Paris 18th
_700/800 housings 
_45.000 sqm offices
_15 000 sqm activities logistic, shops
_a college








+

*CHAPELLE INTERNATIONAL* PARIS 18th
pictures of construction site
http://asa-pne.over-blog.com/2016/11/un-prochain-comite-de-suivi-sur-chapelle-international.html


























__________
__________

*DISTRICT ROSA PARKS PARIS 18th*
http://www.stif.info/IMG/arton486.jpg


----------



## Sainton

Paris is such a bold trendsetter. Love it, or loathe it, Paris is not scared to be different!


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

PARIS LA DEFENSE
michelet building restructurating
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...00_1705256053118396_4839039510945726464_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...21_1812266202345667_2697343511765712896_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...84_1359094120827423_5774685324491882496_n.jpg








window building restructurating

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...546_224370964682273_3311459354749698048_n.jpg








__________
__________

*court house tower*
paris 17th clichy batignolles district
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...61_1200629870027185_8324187291606056960_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...560_363259937369141_6503124400802365440_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...25_2197254780500638_7401700076738838528_n.jpg








_________
_________

*paris porte de vanves*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...3685_339172039809043_197657757921312768_n.jpg








__________
__________

*Beaugrenelle district*
paris 15th
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...93_1782475368672352_2510429021829857280_n.jpg








__________
__________

*PARIS 13th RIVE GAUCHE*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...62_1381144751916814_5570066073123815424_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...47678_715258428621855_99484701139402752_n.jpg









*RAIL STATION AUSTERLITZ*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...8961_596032430589307_234215265414414336_n.jpg








__________
__________

*PARIS LES HALLES district*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...719_619794034885989_5749770223502753792_n.jpg








The big supermarket 3.000 sqm Monoprix which should have opened end of year 2016 will ....... open only in 6 months July or August 2017.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*APPLE STORE PARIS CHAMPS ELYSEES*
PERMIT GRANTED
perhaps the largest in the world with 5.531 sqm ????? 

Cyrille Geiger ‏@CyrilleGGR 11 min








__________
__________

*MONTPARNASSE DISTRICT PARIS 14/15th*
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C1ae3-mWgAAksOR.jpg








RESTRUCTURATING PROPOSAL
_________
_________

*NEW MOTORWAY A86 interchange *
hauts-de-seineCompte certifié ‏@hautsdeseinefr 1 h
#A86 #Châtenay 14M€ 








________
________

*THIRD EIFFEL TOWER LEVEL restructurating*
"La tour EiffelCompte certifié ‏@LaTourEiffel 2 hil y a 2 heures
Du 9 au 27 janvier 2017, je vous accueillerai aux deux premiers étages, mon sommet restant fermé en raison de travaux d’aménagement. "
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C1axp_yXUAAvf2L.jpg


----------



## anastylose

*Picpus*

Rue de Picpus, vast emptiness on the site of the future Sorbonne-nouvelle university campus; on the background, the chapel and the walls of the Picpus cemetery:










The preserved 19th century (I guess) building is now renovated :










By the way, the project has its own thread in here : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1788061

And rue de Picpus too, the former convent transformed in retirement house of the Petites Soeurs des Pauvres congregation has been replaced by a new building :




























And that's it! And happy new year 2017


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

thank you anastylose for this rare pictures of unknown works....and there's a lot of construction sites around the peripherique close to the ring road......
porte d'italie, porte pouchet, porte doree, porte des lilas, porte de sevres, quai d'issy, porte d'orleans, porte de clignancourt, porte d'ivry, porte de choisy, porte de vanves etc .....on almost portes/doors of paris you have construction sites thanks very much. the future of paris is built on the administrative limits of the city......80% of the works are there
__________
__________

*PERISIGHT *
Clichy la Garenne city/ grand paris north west
*17.000 SQM* and not 10.000 sqm
another high rise in this area
WORKS STARTED

Louis Delafon ‏@LouisLazare 2 janv.








"La porte de Clichy va connaître un nouvel immeuble de grande hauteur http://bit.ly/2hH4VTz "
__________
__________

*AVA TOWER PARIS LA DEFENSE*
by Manuelle Gautrand
http://inobi.se/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/Manuelle-gautrand.jpg








__________
__________

*VISALTO *
boulevard indochine
paris 19e
https://www.realestate.bnpparibas.f...ncent_fillon_architecte_manuelle_gautrand.jpg








__________
__________

*TRINITY TOWER PARIS LA DEFENSE*
http://grattecielpassion.r.g.f.unblog.fr/files/2014/03/cover-trinity.jpg


----------



## dougdoug

First female architect in la défense, Manuelle Gautrand, Ava Tower, more pics


----------



## dougdoug

Pascal Tower (100 meters) la Défense, heavy restructuring, probably in 2017.













cancelled RDAIA project:


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

dougdoug said:


> Pascal Tower (100 meters) la Défense, heavy restructuring, probably in 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cancelled RDAIA project:


thanks dougdoug, not probably but in the spring 2017......when the indoor restructurating of the Grande Arche will be ended.
This Pascal towers are actually occupated by a french ministry which will reintegrate the Grand Arche.
This year 2017 will be the most famous in La Defense district history...


----------



## Aurelien25

Ava Cladding from all sides :










And just for pleasure to see what the skyline would look like with Hermitage + Hekla + Hermitage :


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*OPERA COMIQUE reopening on april 26, year 2017*

http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-7500...e-rouvrira-le-26-avril-06-01-2017-6534177.php








________
________

*Paris 19th Bassin de la Villette*
New public swimming area for july 2017









http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-7500...017-au-nord-et-a-l-est-06-01-2017-6534303.php
and more projects on this link
_______
_______

*Movie Center "Les 3 Luxembourg" reopening 1 february 2017*
http://www.lefigaro.fr/sortir-paris...es-3-luxembourg-rouvre-ses-portes-a-paris.php








_______
_______

*City of PARIS has now 78 hotels with 5 stars*
and *82* for the GRAND PARIS
https://www.classement.atout-france.fr/rechercheHebergement/fr/classement/resultats-recherche

78. HÔTEL BEST WESTERN PREMIER OPÉRA DIAMOND 75008PARIS	04/01/2017	
77. MAISON ALBAR HÔTEL PARIS CÉLINE 75001PARIS 04/01/2017 
76. MANDARIN ORIENTAL PARIS 75001PARIS 12/12/2016


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*JARDINS DE L'ARCHE TOWER. PARIS LA DEFENSE*
*And the Winner is : JEAN MAS_ATELIERS 234*

*HEIGHT 220,7 meters*

http://s18.postimg.org/92lw9fw9l/Sans_titre.png








and another skyscraper for LA DEFENSE
:cheers:

La Défense ‏@LaDefensefr 29 minil y a 29 minutes
EXCLUSIF - Découvrez la tour des Jardins de l'Arche, un ensemble mixte de 200m de hauteur à 2 pas de La Défense >> http://bit.ly/2j6YoGg 
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C14sMe4W8AAN3i2.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C14sM-TWEAAg-9z.jpg









http://defense-92.fr/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/10430451_816300795125487_2761469722585763902_n.jpg








*HEIGHT* = 275,20 - 54,50 = *220,7 meters*


----------



## Architecture lover

That's great news, I love the design. :cheers:


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Architecture lover said:


> That's great news, I love the design. :cheers:


oh yes !!! 
La Defense will boom the next years.......

much more nicer than the first rendering
this was the previous design/cladding
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8563/16584860340_f9f217e712_o.jpg


----------



## Architecture lover

I agree, it looks much better now, it floats perfectly between sophisticated and elegant, and not too eccentric.


----------



## kisssme

the new tower


----------



## Greg95100

It's ugly. I'm very disappointed.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

another rendering of the JARDINS DE L'ARCHE tower
Paris La Defense
a massive tower i think

http://hospitality-on.com/actualite...rateur-de-la-future-tour-igh-de-700-chambres/

















http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/412294image493.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*ORLY AIRPORT PARIS*
constructions sites live !!
_new footbridge
_Coeur d'Orly business area

http://www.baudinchateauneuf.com/actualites/passerelle-coeur-d-orly-suivez-le-chantier-en-images


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Architecture lover said:


> That's great news, I love the design. :cheers:


hello architecture lover...yes its a great news.....but i am angry.....
because we have lot of new towers projects.....but no construction site which starts..

Hermitage plaza ?
Hekla ? 
Sisters ? 
Air2 ?
Ava ?
Arena ? 

I don't care if it don't start, i am sick of waiting ! 
i am interested by a tower when the first levels are growing and not before !hno:


----------



## Architecture lover

I agree with you completely, a city like Paris shouldn't wait so much for the construction activities to start. I mean the waiting for the Hermitage plaza is taking like? forever? While scrolling the forums one realizes even faster that as the time passes they are becoming somehow average, a city like Paris deserves something extremely beautiful something that will stand as a bastion of modern contemporary architecture, an example that everyone should look after. Have you seen Wuhan's Greenland Center in the megatalls section? It was designed by Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architects in conjunction with Thornton Tomasetti Engineers and it looks truly marvelous! Paris deserves something like that. That thing is going to have 125 fl, I wish to see something like that in Paris. Enough of conservative attitudes.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Architecture lover said:


> I agree with you completely, a city like Paris shouldn't wait so much for the construction activities to start. I mean the waiting for the Hermitage plaza is taking like? forever? While scrolling the forums one realizes even faster that as the time passes they are becoming somehow average, a city like Paris deserves something extremely beautiful something that will stand as a bastion of modern contemporary architecture, an example that everyone should look after. Have you seen Wuhan's Greenland Center in the megatalls section? It was designed by Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architects in conjunction with Thornton Tomasetti Engineers and it looks truly marvelous! Paris deserves something like that. That thing is going to have 125 fl, I wish to see something like that in Paris. Enough of conservative attitudes.


in one year......winter or spring 2018...i will be happier....or perhaps before
july or august 2017.....


----------



## PinnerStar

Great projects but meaningless if they dont get built! Come on paris up your game!hno:


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

PinnerStar said:


> Great projects but meaningless if they dont get built! Come on paris up your game!hno:


hello pinnerstar we have too much low offices buildings in the GRAND PARIS, it's the reason why building towers is so difficult.
but i am a little optimist, next year 2018 and in 2019 a lot of skyscrapers cores will rise in the Paris area
but i have a BIG defect, it's the impatience :lol:
i know it's very easy to want skyscrapers behind a PC screen, at the place on the constructions sites it's much more difficult.
__________
__________

*Big rendering of LE MONDE newspaper future headquarters*
Paris 13th Rive Gauche
http://redman.fr/uploads/projects/le-monde/1-main.jpg








__________
__________

*GREEN LIGHT FOR AUBERVILLIERS FORTRESS PROJECT*
City of Aubervilliers
Grand Paris north
works can begin

http://www.batiactu.com/edito/signature-contrat-interet-national-fort-aubervilliers-47594.php









Hannah Maria Bond ‏@HMariaBond 25 minil y a 25 minutes
@thierrylajoie présente à @emmacosse projet @Fortdauber transformation d'un friche urbaine en un quartier mixte et durable #GrandParis #CIN
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C1-I8CFWEAE_SHR.jpg








__________
__________

*1800 NEW HOUSINGS AT THE CITE UNIVERSITAIRE INTERNATIONALE DE PARIS*
https://www.lejournaldugrandparis.f...le-universitaire-de-paris/?platform=hootsuite


----------



## alexandru.mircea

An interesting view of the new courthouse seen from what I think is the big and tall housing complex at the Colombes town hall:









https://twitter.com/MarieLisevallee/status/818729511764238336

The third thing in the skyline besides the courthouse and Sacre-Coeur is the belfry of the Bois-Colombes town hall.

And this is a view of La Défense that I'e never seen, from a south-western angle I think:









https://twitter.com/Imagilife/status/819231211042328576


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*there's the SENSE offices building at Paris La Defense*
18.600 sqm/
Architecte / LOBJOY & BOUVIER & BOISSEAU aaPGR-RIDGWAY
http://redman.fr/uploads/projects/sense/1-main.jpg









this project will replace the old Norma tower under destruction
https://jgperles.wordpress.com/tag/chantiers/
click on this link you will see a lot of pictures of this destruction


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*construction site MICHELET building*
Paris La Defense
https://jgperles.wordpress.com/2017/01/08/pour-aller-essayer-de-decrocher-les-etoiles/








__________
__________

*City of VERSAILLES*
Grand Paris south west
*new residential project with 100 housings : "SIGNATURE"*
by Nexity

https://www.bienici.com/annonce/ver.../recherche/achat/versailles-78000/appartement








__________
__________

*GREENELLE offices building*
Beaugrenelle district
Paris 15th
delivered now full renovated

Business Immo ‏@businessimmo 3 hil y a 3 heures
#Paris 15e - @Amundi_FR #Immobilier acquiert l'immeuble Greenelle (ex-Tour Hachette) http://buff.ly/2iJZDaV 








__________
__________

*GRAND CENTRAL SAINT LAZARE*
Paris 8th
http://redman.fr/projet/grand-central-saint-lazare
Architecte / Jacques Ferrier Architecture
Client / THE CARLYLE GROUP
24.000 sqm









construction site in progress
if someone could take pictures ...thanks !
________


----------



## Greg95100

alexandru.mircea said:


> And this is a view of La Défense that I'e never seen, from a south-western angle I think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Imagilife/status/819231211042328576


No, I think the photo was taken in Nanterre ( Parc André Malraux ).


https://www.google.fr/maps/place/Parc+Andr%C3%A9+Malraux/@48.891677,2.2175223,240m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0xfbfb5760d3279f20!8m2!3d48.8913907!4d2.2166982


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Greg95100 said:


> No, I think the photo was taken in Nanterre ( Parc André Malraux ).
> 
> 
> https://www.google.fr/maps/place/Parc+Andr%C3%A9+Malraux/@48.891677,2.2175223,240m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0xfbfb5760d3279f20!8m2!3d48.8913907!4d2.2166982


Yep, I got it pretty well. It's seen from the West with just a few degrees South maybe, so not that South-Western as I had thought.


----------



## Axelferis

i love Jardin de L'arche design :cheers:
It isn't a AAA tower project and .it is rather a league B and it suits it well.
Not at the core of La defense. It has the modest ambition to fill this part of 'empty' La defense.

Very good news!


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

don't worry, be happy french forumers, SEINE MUSICALE will be amazing !
everything happens inside and INSIDE EVERYTHING is marvellous ! 

*SEINE MUSICALE*
city of BOULOGNE BILLANCOURT
GRAND PARIS SOUTH WEST
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C0IiGqRWQAAumao.jpg








http://www.ducks.fr/author/duckssceno/






















































http://www.shigerubanarchitects.com/works/2016_Ile_seguin/E.jpg

















with the largest digital screen In Europe with 800 sqm.... and the SECOND WORLDWIDE after a screen in Times Square NYC.
c'est pas moi qui le dis je l'ai lu quelque part mais j'en doute..à verifier sur place ! 

the largest worldwide on right 1.100sqm at times square
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-30110137









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cz-VXBnW8AA-QbL.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C0IjDI-XcAUcAPI.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*BIG rendering of the TOUR DES JARDINS DE L'ARCHE*
PARIS LA DEFENSE

http://defense-92.fr/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/tour-jardins-arche.jpg


----------



## Architecture lover

As impatient as we are, it's still a great looking tower.:cheers:


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*PARIS LES HALLES DISTRICT*

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...612_1348331668531217_752522555666989056_n.jpg








https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...60_1903890643173964_5586408080087711744_n.jpg








https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...073_359897927712350_2619106400386678784_n.jpg








https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...45_1827359030869300_3704823224568119296_n.jpg








https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...463_283330942083183_6167276040067481600_n.jpg








https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...67_1219544161469357_4748950055061291008_n.jpg








https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...56_1755471428109518_2856507058360942592_n.jpg








The works are really very long, an eternity ! where are the workers ? you can see nobody !
__________
___________

*Austerlitz rail station*
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...732_560423620821293_3643527774896914432_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*PARIS AIRPORTS TRAFFIC YEAR 2016*
*FIRST TIME OVER 100 MILLIONS PASSENGERS*
http://www.parisaeroport.fr/docs/def...6.pdf?sfvrsn=2

Passengers 2016 Var. 16/15 Décember 2016 Var. 16/15
Paris-CDG 65 933 145 + 0,3 % 5 199 096 + 7,5 %
Paris-Orly 31 237 865 + 5,3 % 2 492 721 + 11,5 %
Paris Beauvais Tillé : 3 997 826
*Total PARIS AIRPORTS 101 168 836*

1.no decrease for CDG last year
2.traffic record for ORLY AIRPORT.
3.very good december 2016


----------



## LaMingue

tuktoyaktuk said:


> *PARIS LES HALLES DISTRICT*
> The works are really very long, an eternity ! where are the workers ? you can see nobody !


With a ridership of over 750k passengers daily, construction work is mostly done by night, or in sections not accessible to public by day. Can you just imagine shutting down even parts of Paris' main transportation hub?


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

LaMingue said:


> With a ridership of over 750k passengers daily, construction work is mostly done by night, or in sections not accessible to public by day. Can you just imagine shutting down even parts of Paris' main transportation hub?


hello lamingue, ok but subterrean metro stations with concrete walls and works since years give a famous image of Paris transports systems...
________

and lamingue can you explain why in Paris they inaugurate always equipments buildings which are not ended ?
1.Philharmonie de Paris was inaugurated in january 2015 ....and works ended last year 2016 in the summer.
2. The shopping mall Paris Les Halles was inaugurated last year at easter 2015 and 18 months later NOW the works are not finished...at the deepest level close to FNAC Halles you have still hanging power cables at the ceiling. ????????


----------



## Axelferis

For Cité musicale where will be fixed the giant screen?


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Axelferis said:


> For Cité musicale where will be fixed the giant screen?


hello axelferis here on the right side, the works are ended, i read "800 sqm" surface on a page....but for me its exagerated......perhaps 250 or 300 sqm ????? we have to verify on the place.


----------



## LaMingue

tuktoyaktuk said:


> hello lamingue, ok but subterrean metro stations with concrete walls and works since years give a famous image of Paris transports systems...
> ________
> 
> and lamingue can you explain why in Paris they inaugurate always equipments buildings which are not ended ?
> 1.Philharmonie de Paris was inaugurated in january 2015 ....and works ended last year 2016 in the summer.
> 2. The shopping mall Paris Les Halles was inaugurated last year at easter 2015 and 18 months later NOW the works are not finished...at the deepest level close to FNAC Halles you have still hanging power cables at the ceiling. ????????
> inexcusable.....18 months after the inauguration. one answer : messy companies....messy bosses !


I won't argue with you nor try to correct your overstatements. Each project is different, especially with such levels of complexity, and one can't simply blame people without taking all inputs in consideration.

Let's talk about this when you'll be in charge of such projects


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

LaMingue said:


> I won't argue with you nor try to correct your overstatements. Each project is different, especially with such levels of complexity, and one can't simply blame people without taking all inputs in consideration.
> 
> Let's talk about this when you'll be in charge of such projects


and why not inaugurate when everything is ended.....


----------



## Guest

Gracias amigo tuktoyaktuk, porque me ayudas a ilustrarme un poco más acerca de las icónicas estructuras que se levantan en la ciudad luz, te felicito de corazón.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Omega83 said:


> Gracias amigo tuktoyaktuk, porque me ayudas a ilustrarme un poco más acerca de las icónicas estructuras que se levantan en la ciudad luz, te felicito de corazón.


gracias aus Frankreich ! 
_________

*Paris plans to invest €300 million to shorten Eiffel Tower queues*
http://www.thelocal.fr/20170113/paris-plans-to-invest-300-million-to-shorten-eiffel-tower-queues
_________

*NEW TRAINS FOR GRAND PARIS PUBLIC TRANSPORTS*
BY ALSTOM BOMBARDIER
http://www.capital.fr/bourse/actual...tur-plus-spacieux-et-moins-energivore-1199369
more pictures



















http://www.thelocal.fr/20170112/paris-commuters-to-get-spacious-new-rer-trains
Paris commuters to get 'comfortable' new RER trains *(with air conditioning!)*
__________

*ice skating at the tour montparnasse top*
from 10 february to 5 march 2017.
http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-7500...ontparnasse-en-fevrier-13-01-2017-6563625.php








__________

*Paris looks to drive transport off the roads and into the River Seine*
http://www.thelocal.fr/20170113/how-paris-is-driving-traffic-off-the-roads-and-into-the-river-seine
__________

*Ateliers Jourdan-Corentin-Issoire*
652 housings/nurseries/parkings + technical center for RATP busses, shop, etc
porte d'orleans
Paris 14th

http://www.lemoniteur.fr/article/les-ateliers-jourdan-corentin-issoire-sont-sortis-de-terre-34100374
http://portedorleans.free.fr/




























http://lesateliersjourdan.fr/


























__________

*city of BAGNEUX*
grand paris south
*ALL THE PROJECTS*
http://bagneux92.fr/ma_ville/quartiers_en_projet/index.php

*SANOFI DISTRICT PROJECT*
http://www.bagneux92.fr/page.php?id=169
5.300 sqm offices/180 housings/student residence 220 places/









*Plaine de jeux Maurice-Thorez project*
http://www.bagneux92.fr/page.php?id=169
187 housings


















*41-43 Verdun STREET*
http://www.bagneux92.fr/page.php?id=169








__________

*CITY OF MONTREUIL 93*
GRAND PARIS EAST
*new residential project "FACTORY"*

http://www.coffim.fr/acheter-un-logement/immobilier-residentiel/162/factory


----------



## KiffKiff

Another renders for Tour des Jardins de l'Arche :



















More here : http://www.a234.fr/architecture/projects/tour-des-jardins-de-larchenanterre-la-defense/


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*PARIS AVERAGE SQUARE METER PRICE*
http://bfmbusiness.bfmtv.com/votre-...a-paris-a-encore-gagne-37percent-1078343.html

*8.320 euros per square meter*, + 3,7% in 1 year


----------



## KiffKiff

TGI by Aladin Djebara









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aladinphotos/32149569731/


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*PERISIGHT PROJECT 55,05 m*
Auboin street
city of CLICHY LA GARENNE/PARIS 17TH

construction site STARTED
https://www.emporis.fr/buildings/1334925/perisight-clichy-la-garenne-france
*17.000 sqm total :* 
_hotel Hampton by Hilton 156 rooms
_9.600 sqm offices
_underground parking
*_15 levels / 55,05 meters tall*









*in construction*

https://pressroom.nexity.fr/actuali...e-hotel-de-perisight-a-clichy-bd9a-6731a.html


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*city of ARGENTEUIL*
GRAND PARIS NORTH WEST
*NEW SHOPPING_LEISURE CENTER UNTIL 30.000 SQM*

*PROJECT HELOISE*
http://www.gazettevaldoise.fr/2016/12/26/le-projet-de-pole-de-loisirs-presente-en-conseil-municipal/
http://www.leparisien.fr/argenteuil...e-loisirs-et-de-cinema-15-12-2016-6460947.php



















_145 housings
_restaurants
_shopping center
_movie center/multiplexe
_concert hall

Great news for this big city of 109.000 inhabitants, forgotten and rarely mentioned.


----------



## dougdoug

Avant garde (nexity) new residential buildings 19th district Paris


----------



## dougdoug

refurbishment Flandres tower, district 19th, Paris













now on the second biggest tower


----------



## dougdoug

I like this project, interesting, even if I am not but a big fan (tour des jardins 200 m) the view on the top is amazing


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

hello dougdoug wouaw great pictures of the arena tower and thanks for the constructions sites pictures from the 19th arrondissement/district of Paris.
the Orgues de Flandre towers will look much more nicer..........and a nice construction site beginning of the residential project on the corner ! 



dougdoug said:


> refurbishment Flandres tower, district 19th, Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now on the second biggest tower


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Unusual view of TRINITY tower LA DEFENSE*
http://www.vinci-construction.fr/sites/default/files/paris-tour-trinity.jpg








__________

*Jardins de l'Arche tower*
Paris la Defense
http://www.vinci-construction.fr/sites/default/files/images/Paris_Tour_jardins_Arche_1450.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...18_1858634154425672_8927858130608455680_n.jpg








__________

*CRIMINAL POLICE new headquarters*
Paris 17th
https://media.licdn.com/media-proxy...zf_L5QzbkD8G5KI66f9skiZaxd427dA4BYBI3iSdF_NQ8








___________

*NEW HOTELS ACCOR* 
CDG AIRPORT PARIS
http://www.ahstatic.com/photos/8231_ho_05_p_2048x1536.jpg








___________

*NEW FOOTBRIDGE ORLY PARIS AIRPORT*
http://www.lemoniteur.fr/media/IMAGE/2017/01/06/IMAGE_20170106_34030732.jpg








___________

https://infographic.statista.com/no...the_most_hashtagged_cities_on_instagram_n.jpg








___________

*PARIS 17TH CLICHY BATIGNOLLES*
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...21_1787643111485522_4166549813959065600_n.jpg








____________

*MAISON DE L'ALSACE/ALSACE HOUSE*
CHAMPS ELYSEES PARIS
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...378_402532793412511_1956103989804138496_n.jpg


----------



## Demos-cratos

Presentation video of Tower of Arche Gardens :
199294537


----------



## Demos-cratos

New render of : 
Tour Hélice - Issy-les-Moulineaux Grand Paris west 

Maître d'Ouvrage : AXA / SEFRI CIME
Architect : Loci Anima / arte-charpentier 
Surface : 46000 m² 
high : 169m - 31 floors


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Demos-cratos said:


> New render of :
> Tour Hélice - Issy-les-Moulineaux Grand Paris west
> 
> Maître d'Ouvrage : AXA / SEFRI CIME
> Architect : Loci Anima / arte-charpentier
> Surface : 46000 m²
> high : 169m - 31 floors


THANK YOU demos cratos ..169 m tll is more better i expected...this tower will be seen from the peripherique ring road.....great
and the design seems to be better than before...a new top like the future saint gobain tower...a garden at the top..very exclusive
but do you know when the tower will start ? thanks


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Paris 17th clichy batignolles district*
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C2SzpcVWIAAiOSA.jpg








__________
__________

*KOSMO BUILDING restructurating*
Neuilly sur Seine city in front of Paris La Defense


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*UARENA construction site*
Paris la Defense
*a new crane*

http://www.uarena.com/article/le-chantier_a103/1








__________
__________

*CITY OF NOISY LE SEC*
Grand Paris north east
*new project of ECODISTRICT named : CANAL EN VUES*
in front of Canal de l'Ourcq

http://www.guide-du-neuf.fr/canal-en-vues-noisy-le-sec-93130---pn8750.html
https://logement.bnpparibas.fr/fr/i...nt-denis/93130-noisy-le-sec/canal-en-vues-7-8
https://www.vinci-immobilier.com/si...tives/noisy-canal-vue-004_2.jpg?itok=dzPATMXo
http://www.plan-immobilier.fr/images/programmes/1002076/515104_1_1_M.jpg
http://www.canal-en-vues.fr/


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*GREEN LIGHT FOR PORTE MAILLOT PARIS RESTRUCTURATING*

http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-7501...orte-maillot-est-lance-16-01-2017-6576342.php
http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-7501...nt-de-la-porte-maillot-08-01-2017-6540516.php
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C1p1w0gVEAAD2mQ.jpg









The projects from Reinventer Paris on left side first picture will be built
in the middle you can see a new square and new roads/spaces over the ring road/peripherique.
on right side a green park









__________
__________

*SFL Acquires SMA's Historical Headquarters Building in Paris*
http://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...s-SMAs-Historical-Headquarters-Building-Paris


----------



## ArmLc

Thank you for all your posts !
Don't stop


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

ArmLc said:


> Thank you for all your posts !
> Don't stop


thanks but i am not alone....more and more forumers are postings great news ! :righton: thanks !
__________

*PASTEUR INSTITUTE NEW AUDITORIUMS/ CONFERENCES ROOMS* 
25-28 Dr Roux STREET
PARIS 15TH 
on left picture
https://www.pasteur.fr/fr//institut-pasteur/centre-de-conferences








everywhere works in Paris.......
___________

Forgotten construction site
*PROJECT QU4DRANS PARIS 15TH*
40.000 sqm offices

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...89_1733047020343871_4798406539050221568_n.jpg
on left side








___________

*COURT HOUSE TOWER PARIS 17TH*
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...06_1298513813538987_1702938989377355776_n.jpg








____________

*ORGUES DE FLANDRES TOWERS* 
PARIS 19TH
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...17_1776210252700501_3046149767357792256_n.jpg
RESTRUCTURATING








___________

*EXHIBITION CENTER PORTE DE VERSAILLES*
PARIS 15TH
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...630_884386795030977_8264311959986372608_n.jpg
with the famous digital ring ....


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*GREEN LIGHT FOR NEW SHOPPING MALL "GAITE MONTPARNASSE" *
PARIS 14TH
BY MVRDV ARCHITECTS NETHERLAND

*works start coming soon : first quarter 2017* 

http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-7501...-portes-a-montparnasse-13-12-2016-6451722.php
http://www.archdaily.com/601725/cit...v-s-restructuring-of-montparnasse-superblock/

NOW









AFTER works




































It's not just a shopping center but a whole district which will be renovated restructurated close to rail station Montparnasse

*ILOT/district GAITE will offer* 
_a brand new shopping mall of 35.000 SQM 
_offices
_the Hotel tower PULLMANN 5 stars 1000 rooms will be full renovated
_nursery
_public library
_60 social housings
_car parking.

*SURFACE IN SQM 
NOW AND AFTER* 
*16.277* shops *35.272 *
10.107 offices 12.783 
58.330 Hôtel 51.465 
703 public library 712 
0 housings 4.538 
0 nursery 623 
0 ELU 413 
0 parking 157 
NOW *85.416 SQM* / TOTAL / AFTER WORKS *105.963 SQM*
2.030 places parking 1.480 places 
that's a good news :banana:
let's start the construction site !!!


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*TOWER JARDINS DE L'ARCHE VIDEO*
PARIS LA DEFENSE

VIDEO BY VIMEO 
https://vimeo.com/199294537
__________
__________

*CITY OF NEUILLY SUR MARNE*
GRAND PARIS EAST
34 955 inhab.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neuilly-sur-Marne

*NEW DISTRICT A103 NORD PROJECT*
_900 housings/shops/public equipments/12.000 sqm business activities.

Citadia ‏@Citadia 12 janv.
#Presse – Neuilly Notre Ville – Présentation du projet de la ZAC A103 Nord de @Neuillysurmarne
https://goo.gl/6EMynh 









__________
__________

*CITY OF MASSY*
GRAND PARIS SOUTH

*PROJECT VILGENIS into an existing green park near on the CASTEL VILGENIS*
http://www.constructioncayola.com/i...09652/massy-focus-sur-projet-zac-vilgenis.php
http://www.ville-massy.fr/projet-de-vilgénis
http://www.baseland.fr/fr/projets-urbains/en-cours-massy-vilgenis

_new district with 1000 housings on 89.000 sqm surface
_nursery
_schools
_college
_leisure center+sport center




























this city of MASSY don't stop...and is really booming.
__________
__________

*"EOLE EVANGILE" REINVENT PARIS PROJECT *
PARIS 19TH
more news about this project

http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-7501...ale-16-01-2017-6576378.php#xtor=AD-1481423554









*last news of this project*
_34.000 sqm surface
_works begins end of year 2018
_completed year 2021
_6.500 sqm public garden surrounded with buildings
_160 student housings
_160 housings for young workers
_120 family appartments
_Hotel ZOKU Netherland with 125 lofts
_7.300 sqm offices
_ youth hostel UCPA with 200 beds
_sports center 3.000 sqm
_incubator+ coworking
_shops


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*#Facebook chooses Xavier NIel's Paris based #StationF for first ever Facebook #Startup incubator!*

LARGEST INCUBATOR WORLDWIDE
OPENING APRIL 2017
__________

*Facebook to open Startup Garage at Station F in Paris*
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/17/facebook-to-open-startup-garage-at-station-f-in-paris/

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C2XIYjYXcAAfHQ2.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C2XIXTKXgAA_4Vp.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C2XIZw4WQAAT-8V.jpg
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...193_355207374850853_1512717516357500928_n.jpg

















from left to right side : *Xavier Niel* creator of STATIONF, COO of Facebook *Sheryl Sandberg*, Paris Major *Anne Hidalgo*, director of Station F *Roxanne Varza*



















https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C2X7syOXAAE83MF.jpg








wouaw it begins to be very nice !!!!!


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*2 YEARS AND 108 MILLIONS EUROS FOR CENTRE POMPIDOU REFURBISHMENT*
http://www.exponaute.com/magazine/2...avaux-a-108-millions-pour-le-centre-pompidou/
__________

*Happy Birthday CENTRE POMPIDOU PARIS you are now 40 years old !*

http://cdn1-europe1.new2.ladmedia.f...ompidou-condamne-a-200.000-euros-d-amende.gif








__________

*A great article in english*
*Pompidou Centre: a 70s French radical that’s never gone out of fashion*
https://www.theguardian.com/artandd...0-years-old-review-richard-rogers-renzo-piano

The much-loved Paris landmark was designed in the 1970s by two young unknowns – Richard Rogers and Renzo Piano. 
On the eve of its 40th birthday, they recall the sheer joy and bravado – and the struggle – of creating it
__________

the architects: Renzo Piano, left, and Richard Rogers in 1977. Photograph: Jacques Minassian









http://previews.123rf.com/images/os...-ville-de-Paris-en-France-Banque-d'images.jpg








__________

http://www.deluxedrivers.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Paris-Centre-Pompidou.jpg








__________
__________

construction of the centre pompidou
before year 1970 : a parking 
http://centre-pompidou-hda.pagesperso-orange.fr/parkingpompidou1970.jpg









link to all the pictures of the CENTRE POMPIDOU construction site 
http://mediation.centrepompidou.fr/...-Centre-Pompidou/comment_ca_fonctionne/p3.htm




























http://bibliothequekandinsky.centrepompidou.fr/statique/pages archives/APH-00060.jpg








__________
__________


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*HELICE TOWER. ISSY CITY.the property developer ready for changing his tower project*hno:
the project is on hold

http://www.leparisien.fr/issy-les-m...ce-17-01-2017-6580707.php#xtor=RSS-1481423633









IDIOTIC ASSOCIATION AGAINST TOWERS:bash:
_________
_________

*"AQUAREL" offices building*
city of ISSY les Moulineaux
grand paris south west









http://www.leparisien.fr/issy-les-m...sy-17-01-2017-6580638.php#xtor=RSS-1481423633


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Rogers looks like a really nice, gentle man. Piano looks like a typical Italian commie intelectual.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

same video but larger and better quality on youtube

Amazing Project : Tour des Jardins de l'Arche in La Defense Paris (2022) - Grand Paris Hotels


----------



## Cyril

It looks like* Tower Helice* will never come true. I must admit I am satisfied with that as I really disaprove of its poor design. So the shorter the tower will be, the better. 

From what the developpers said lately it sounds like they are in the process of awkwardly trying to take advantage of the appeal of their sentences an environmental association made, to knowingly propose a far less ambitious project later on the pretext that the legal recourse process is too long...

We should keep in mind that in the first place this area was to build 3 towers. 2 of them were cancelled 2 years ago. The fact is those projects in Issy drove investors and clients away in hordes.

As a conclusion it is better to plan attractive tower clusters than to decide building towers here and there. Once again here we can see the problem of the greater Paris administrative structure made of loads of small entities, each with a mayor. If the Greater Paris was divided into much larger entities, ambitious realistic cluster projects could be planned and achieved. As long as we will have the city of Paris and 400 municipalities around I really can't see how reliable tower projects could come true outside the central city of Paris and La Défense.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

cochise75 said:


> *Meininger hotel - 249 rooms - Opening 2019 - 12th arrondissement of Paris
> 
> *Last monday :
> 
> 
> Hôtel Meininger - Avenue Courteline/Boulevard Carnot [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Hôtel Meininger - Avenue Courteline/Boulevard Carnot [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Hôtel Meininger - Avenue Courteline/Boulevard Carnot [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : http://belairsud.blogspirit.com/archive/2016/04/01/l-hotel-meininger-devoile-magnifique-3069859.html


hello dear cochise milo vincent anastylose or cyril et caetera
when you will be once in this area Porte de Vincennes, please look if this hotel is now under construction an take a picture...thanks very much
_________

and this one too ! thanks ! 
can you take pictures of this construction site, Porte de Sevres/Paris 15th in front of Balard french defence ministry ? 
*PROJECT SMABTP headquarters + NEW HOTEL OKKO by Wilmotte architecture*
http://lesommer.fr/photo/600_screen.jpg








this cladding could be a nice surprise ! thanks for your pictures......milo..vincent..anastylose.....dougdoug..etc
__________

AND THERE ARE LOT OF CONSTRUCTIONS SITES IN THIS AREA...
PARIS 17TH/CLICHY LA GARENNE CITY around the peripherique ring road.
http://www.discoverfrance.net/France/Images/Maps/Paris_arrondissements/paris-map-district-17.gif








there's a lot of constructions sites in this area...et nobody goes there for taking pictures !!!thanks
il y a des tonnes de chantiers dans ce coin, Clichy entree de ville, des deux côtés du periph et vers saint ouen......porte pouchet.......plein plein pleins.....
chantiers Perisight/smartside/united/gate one/dans le 17eme face au périf/


----------



## Greg95100

tuktoyaktuk said:


> il y a des tonnes de chantiers dans ce coin, Clichy entree de ville, des deux côtés du periph et vers saint ouen......porte pouchet.......plein plein pleins.....
> chantiers Perisight/smartside/united/gate one/dans le 17eme face au périf/


Il n'y en a pas tant que ça.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

fabulous bravo dougdoug :nuts::nuts:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=332767&page=538
___________


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...0587_220998604975319_470432986316144640_n.jpg








court house paris
__________
__________


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

GRAND PARIS
*metro line 14 : works*

‏@You750gsx 
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C2olJh8WgAAAARm.jpg









GRAND PARIS EXPRESS MAP
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C2oPEqDXAAAhV1z.jpg








__________

*EDISON LITE PARIS 13*
REINVENT PROJECT by Manuelle GAUTRAND
choosen

https://www.amc-archi.com/photos/le...te-xiiie-arr,4695/reinventer-paris-edison-l.1


























_________

PARIS LA DEFENSE
*CITY OF NANTERRE. DISTRICT COEUR DE QUARTIER*
http://www.immoweek.fr/commerces/ac...iser-175-logements-commerces-zac-seine-arche/

*NEW PROJECT : 175 housings + 1.000 sqm shops*








__________

*PARIS SACLAY CAMPUS*
GRAND PARIS SOUTH WEST
*EDF LAB* delivered
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C2n0eLaXgAENHpo.jpg








__________

*INNER PARIS*

*AUTONOMOUS ELECTRIC BUSSES tests*
Business Immo ‏@businessimmo 
@GroupeRATP et @STIFidf









__________

*VAL DEUROPE/CITY OF CHESSY*
GRAND PARIS EAST

*NEW DISTRICT "STUDIOS ET CONGRES"*
1.800 housings
Journal La Marne ‏@JournalLaMarne








____________

*PARIS 18TH FORMER RAIL STATION SAINT OUEN*
*LE HASARD LUDIQUE / NEW CULTURAL CENTER*
Le Hasard Ludique ‏@Lehasardludique http://bit.ly/2jxk1NT 








____________
____________

*RESIDENTIAL PROJECT by CASTRO*
CITY OF AUBERVILLIERS
grand paris north
on works

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C2R9VOfXgAAnSp3.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C2R9X0-XgAElCt4.jpg

















__________
__________

*PARIS 19TH district MCDONALD*
*inauguration of 7.000 SQM LEROY MERLIN store*
https://o.twimg.com/2/proxy.jpg?t=H...s=bgYGr4_0OEXMVSNAL8FW-jGLjCGwGjaw1V6kfsXu2wY








__________

*paris la defense*
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...3834_670770676427651_721152037227593728_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

paris la defense
*tower m2/saint gobain construction site*
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...441_854183224723404_3062306833029922816_n.jpg








__________
__________

*PARIS 9TH RAIL STATION SAINT LAZARE*
new offices buildings in progress "360 saint lazare" by jacques ferrier architects
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...225_158123488010029_6654818720096976896_n.jpg








http://www.arcora.com/wp-content/up...aux-360-saint-lazare/livret_2_HD2-930x620.jpg








__________

*PARIS DEPARTMENT STORE "PRINTEMPS HAUSSMANN"*
RESTRUCTURATING 
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...819_390815037936902_8655846384190095360_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...52_1351774858214666_3840631220044038144_n.jpg








REOPENING 30 JANUARY 2017
__________

*SMABTP HEADQUARTERS + OKKO HOTEL works
*by Wilmotte architects
45.000 sqm
porte de sevres
PARIS 15TH

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...87_1310739335639445_2216070573455310848_n.jpg
http://www.gtm-batiment.fr/france/gtm-batiment.nsf/B1C503DE27C4D42FC1257E1900438F80/$file/smabtpgrand.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...53_1797062820545935_7761863626020880384_n.jpg








paris la defense
atoll/saint gobain towers constructions sites
__________

*MOTEL ONE PARIS* future hotel
PORTE DOREE
PARIS 12TH

first picture of this construction site
http://perso.ovh.net/~saciegta/images/uploads/E139 16 12 SI.jpg









http://www.mcbad.biz/wp-content/files_mf/11_1376_doree_pers_03.jpg








__________

*CONSTRUCTION SITE "BEDIER WEST"*
Offices building by Ibos Vitart
porte d'Ivry
Paris 13th

http://perso.ovh.net/~saciegta/images/uploads/E126 16 10 SI.jpg









http://acdn.architizer.com/thumbnails-PRODUCTION/2a/03/2a0377eb575cd803a95f2435874d4c42.jpg








__________

*residential project*
10-12 Candie street
Paris 11th

http://perso.ovh.net/~saciegta/images/uploads/C122 16 12 SI.jpg








__________

*city of IGNY*
Boulevard Marcel Cachin 
grand paris south close to Massy city
*construction site "ZAC des Ruchères" 116 housings*

http://perso.ovh.net/~saciegta/images/uploads/C120 16 12 SI.jpg








__________

*city of THIAIS*
53 Hélène Muller street
grand paris south

*construction of 124 housings*
http://perso.ovh.net/~saciegta/images/uploads/E133 16 12 SI.jpg








___________

*ECONOMY CAMPUS JOURDAN*
48 Boulevard Jourdan
75014 Paris

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C2i1WW2WEAA5kqe.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C2i1zorXUAEFopY.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C15KX2HWQAQMcj0.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C15KX2GWEAAg-fP.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C06VCSrWgAEhXwo.jpg


----------



## duquercy

"Jardins de l'arche" its not this one there is à new project voted!!


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

duquercy said:


> "Jardins de l'arche" its not this one there is à new project voted!!


jardins de l'arche is a new tower behind grande arche ! you saw the renders ! c'est une nouvelle tour derrière la grande arche acceptée dont une image montre le projet laureat ! bye salut

__________

*PARIS 13TH RIVE GAUCHE*
SLAB construction over the railways
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...734_149693515530535_9164537045098430464_n.jpg








__________

*LA SAMARITAINE PARIS 1TH*
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...271_698512396975322_4412940044642287616_n.jpg
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...82_1524027454293832_4097868768590430208_n.jpg

















__________

*SEPHORA CHAMPS ELYSEES*
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...77_1763786240606861_5284411960090165248_n.jpg








__________

*ORTHODOX CHURCH PARIS*
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...91_1074134572696063_1800642872521785344_n.jpg








__________

BARCELONA ? ROMA ? OR NORTH AFRICA ?
NO ! *PARIS 10TH CLOSE TO RAIL STATION EST*
*NEW MEDIALIBRARY*
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...124_618091765051849_4429940586056777728_n.jpg


----------



## alexandru.mircea

tuktoyaktuk said:


> BARCELONA ? ROMA ? OR NORTH AFRICA ?
> NO ! *PARIS 10TH CLOSE TO RAIL STATION EST*
> *NEW MEDIALIBRARY*
> https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...124_618091765051849_4429940586056777728_n.jpg


Hi, what mediatheque is this? It would be useful if you linked to the source of the photos (which is also required to do by the forum rules).


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*it's the medialibrary Françoise Sagan*
built in the former hospital saint lazare
8 Léon Schwartzenberg street, 75010 Paris

here on google street view
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8762...6&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Thanks a lot! It does look beautiful indeed.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

alexandru.mircea said:


> Thanks a lot! It does look beautiful indeed.


i think but i never was inside...i am more impressed by the outdoor....i saw last year this building surrounded with this palmtrees i thought i was in south europe...
it was a hospital in the past....it was the first time i saw palmtrees in Paris ..... apart a botanic park


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*PUSHED SLAB BY MVRDV NETHERLANDS*
OFFICES BUILDING
PARIS 13TH FORMER RAIL STATION BERCY

http://www.archdaily.com/572616/pushed-slab-mvrdv
http://www.icade.fr/var/ezwebin_sit...r-texte-Bureaux-Pushed-Slab-a-Paris-13eme.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*JUSSIEU UNIVERSITY PIERRE & MARIE CURIE*
PARIS 5TH
NEW ATRIUM 

http://adhoc-collectif.com/wp-conte...s-lyon-architecture-peripheriques-jussieu.jpg








http://www.peripheriques-architecte...iles/images/entretien chaillot - 152_900x.jpg








http://www.archello.com/sites/default/files/060503027.jpg








https://c1.staticflickr.com/4/3219/3044414032_c582a1fe09_b.jpg








http://www.mt.peripheriques-archite...iles/images/entretien chaillot - 149_900x.jpg








http://www.peripheriques-architecte...-pierre-et-marie-curie-upmc-campus-de-jussieu








I like it very much...recent but 1970's style


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*"EX-LIBRIS" office building RESTRUCTURATING*
PARIS LA DEFENSE

_at first renovated during years 2000/2002
_will receive a new restructurating 
_and a new name

http://www.webimm.com/annonces/location/bureau/courbevoie-92400/115922141-3.html#?ctx=recherche









now *WORKSTATION*
40.547 sqm/by Franklin AZZI architects

http://www.franklinazzi.fr/ architects
http://www.bureau.cbre.fr/property/a-louer/bureaux/92400/courbevoie/67913.aspx






























































restructurating coming soon
________
________

*86 REGNAULT STREET "KADENCE"*
offices building restructurating
Paris 13th
18.500 sqm/built year 1976

here on google street view
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8233...LseWCNLy_9-SCusupQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1

http://www.businessimmo.com/system/datas/92830/original/kadenceparis13e.jpg








________
________

*CITY OF CRETEIL*
avenue general de gaulle 93-95
grand paris east

*offices building restructurating "LE CRISTOLIEN"*
15.800 sqm
http://www.webimm.com/annonces/location/bureau/creteil-94000/108793731-1.html#?ctx=recherche
http://www.bureau.cbre.fr/property/a-louer/bureaux/94000/creteil/47389.aspx


























_________
_________

*IPSO FACTO new headquarters*
Vanne street 21/23
*Montrouge City*
grand paris south
14.300 sqm

http://www.webimm.com/annonces/location/bureau/montrouge-92120/114146043-1.html#?ctx=recherche
http://lesmaconsparisiens.fr/realisation/montrouge-rue-de-la-vanne




































________
________

*city of CHATENAY MALABRY*
grand paris south
*MIKADOZ offices building*
7.600 sqm

http://lesmaconsparisiens.fr/realisation/chatenay-malabry-mikadoz


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*33 Cardinal Lemoine*
Premium residential construction site
with shops 
Paris 5th

http://www.cogedim-logement.com/pro...l-lemoine-sully-jardin-des-plantes-75005.html
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...3188_196610254147460_639250859183570944_n.jpg




























http://www.coffim.fr/sites/default/...visuel_rue_cardinal_lemoine.jpg?itok=Guq-o9vh









http://www.cogedim-logement.com/sites/default/files/documents/112905/brochure.pdf
complete news
works started....large area

location with google street view
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8475...kO8KJR6nnhXLQbV-hw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

_LE BON MARCHE PARIS_

_DEPARTMENT STORE_

https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...553_151626878668237_1199083224693735424_n.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C2ugTm-W8AIsnL_.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C2P-_7OXEAAzsbe.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C2tsUsrXEAA2-Ng.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C2s5chHXUAEiCFt.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C2poKI1XUAACfga.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C2nj1-wXAAAk0Zs.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C2mQ1BtWgAAFpDr.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C2kFcQ4XEAQ6z7i.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C2dwJz6W8AAMVBU.jpg



























































































_INSTALLATION "WHERE ARE WE GOING" BY CHIHARU SHIOTA_


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*THEATRE DE CHAILLOT*
TROCADERO. PARIS 16TH
*Restructurating*
constructionh new subterrean room

http://bybeton.fr/theatre-de-chaillot-soffre-black-box





















































__________

*10 GRENELLE*
offices buildings restructurating
30.000 sqm
Beaugrenelle district
Paris 15th

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...58_1841689879449360_7668782807019159552_n.jpg








__________

*LE BOURGET AIRPORT*
GRAND PARIS NORTH EAST
WORKS
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...658_216327098828587_4153599340805357568_n.jpg








__________


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*SEINE MUSICALE*
BOULOGNE BILLANCOURT/GRAND PARIS SOUTH WEST
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...60_1292188724182248_5656079708123561984_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...094_373409253015933_3381707337331900416_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...47_1844700115789118_2125736175585984512_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...044_594844500715123_1736624628333281280_n.jpg









*test giant digital screen 800 sqm*
Un écran LED de 800m² soit l'équivalent d'un terrain de handball
http://www.batiactu.com/edito/les-c...l-ile-seguin-a-boulogne-billancourt-46306.php
https://i37.servimg.com/u/f37/19/59/25/46/clipbo29.jpg









https://i37.servimg.com/u/f37/19/59/25/46/clipbo33.jpg








_________
_________

*CONSTRUCTION SITE "ZAC PAUL BOURGET"*
LIVE !!!!
Porte d'Ivry / PARIS 13TH

http://www.semapa.fr/Nos-chantiers-en-direct








restructurating by ELOGIE
_________
_________

*Construction Site "90 Boulevard Vincent Auriol"*
LIVE !!!!!
PARIS 13th

http://www.semapa.fr/Nos-projets-urbains/90-Bd-Vincent-Auriol









http://www.semapa.fr/Nos-chantiers-en-direct


----------



## lucky5

tuktoyaktuk where do you find all of this? I mean, this thread is my only source of info 

Great job you are doing


----------



## lucky5

And do you know if they are planning on doing something about the Beaugrenelle towers? They don't seem too pretty


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

lucky5 said:


> tuktoyaktuk where do you find all of this? I mean, this thread is my only source of info
> 
> Great job you are doing


hello lucky....on internet....on a lot of websites, 

here a list:
google news and google images, twitter, instagram for the pictures, immoweek, businessimmo, batinews, cayola, webimm, etc

thanks !
but this evening, its difficult because i have post a lot of things during this week end,
sometimes i have to wait 2 days for having enough news and pictures
i will post tomorrow ......


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

lucky5 said:


> And do you know if they are planning on doing something about the Beaugrenelle towers? They don't seem too pretty


lucky i think 5 towers were renovated in the beaugrenelle district
actually they are renovating the slab, the concrete floor over the ground floor and the roads.
but a lot of things were done the last years:
_the new shopping mall beaugrenelle
_a low offices building called GREENELLE
_they are renovating the roads under the slab/under the district....

lucky you should go on foot in this district on the slab ..a lot of things were refurbished even if a lot of things have to be cleaned or renoved.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*city of PLAISIR*
GRAND PARIS south west

*new shopping mall OPEN SKY*
works started/opening year 2018
*36.000 sqm*
architecture by Gianni Ranaulo
but it looks really like a ZAHA HADID architecture

http://www.saint-quentin-en-yveline...ation/lancement-du-projet-open-sky-a-plaisir/
http://lessentiel-plaisir.fr/

http://www.mallandmarket.com/project/cie-de-phalsbourg-open-sky-plaisir/































































*WORKS STARTED*  
the old shopping center under destruction and the NEW ONE will rise after.
http://www.78actu.fr/open-sky-la-demolition-de-l-ancien-centre-commercial-avance-a-grands-pas_44613/








___________

*New theater of 500 places/1.800 sqm reopens next year 2018*
*LA SCALA PARIS*
http://www.lisaa.com/fr/actualite-ecole-art-applique/un-projet-de-design-global-pour-la-scala
http://compagniedespetitesheures.com/la-scala/
__________

*INAUGURATION of 2 autonomous electric busses* 
at Bridge Charles de Gaulle between austerlitz and lyon rail stations

EasyMile ‏@Easy_Mile 








__________

*VEOLIA ENVIRONNEMENT*
New headquarters
*city of Aubervilliers*
Grand Paris north

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C23VQxvW8AE_sSE.jpg








__________

City of CHAMPIGNY SUR MARNE
*Grand Paris express works*
Grand Paris east

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C27_ZXLXUAANNPk.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C27_YbEXEAA-g5n.jpg








__________

*city of BOULOGNE BILLANCOURT*
Grand Paris south west
*refurbisment MOLITOR/Le Corbusier building*

http://www.leparisien.fr/boulogne-b...urt-enfin-remis-a-neuf-23-01-2017-6608019.php


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*CITY OF NANTERRE*
PARIS LA DEFENSE
*NEW DISTRICT COEUR UNIVERSITE SECOND PHASE*
WORKS STARTED
*76.000 sqm total*
offices/shops/movie center/residentials

https://www.bouygues-immobilier.com/nanterre-coeur-universite-lavenir-prend-ses-quartiers-nanterre
http://nanterre-coeur-universite.com/





































































http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-7H9aUaSx8...bVRK4PiM/s1600/CDQ-2_Axonometrie-generale.jpg









https://malignel.transilien.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/NU-en-2020.jpg









*WORKS STARTED*
EPADESA ‏@epadesa 
"Le programme de Bouygues Immobilier dans Coeur de Quartier à #Nanterre à été officiellement lancé aujourd'hui !"
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C272WuiWQAA-Y2v.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*EXTENSION SHOPPING MALL CARRE SENART*
CITY OF MELUN SENART
grand paris south east

Lycée PERRET ‏@Lycee_Perret
Visite du chantier de l’extension de Carré Sénart pour nos 2BEE. Merci à Cardinal Edifice pour leur accueil #conducteurdetravaux #grandfroid

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C1RDnxkXcAQ-a12.jpg


























__________

*CHAMPS ELYSEES PARIS*
*HAAGEN DAZS* comes back
Business Immo ‏@businessimmo @Haagen_Dazs_FR revient sur les Champs-Elysées http://buff.ly/2koqhqy 








__________

*City of MITRY MORY*
grand paris north east
*New logistic warehouse of 57.400 sqm*

Business Immo ‏@businessimmo @SEGROplc réalise une plate-forme de 57 400 m² pour Metro Cash & Carry France http://buff.ly/2jshALq 
http://www.lemoniteur.fr/media/IMAGE/2016/12/26/IMAGE_20161226_33930770.jpg








__________

*PARIS RIVE GAUCHE*
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C276cNjXUAEmWkh.jpg








__________

*PARIS LA DEFENSE*
COEUR TRANSPORT
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C265I-PWQAAm19O.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...581_162851790870122_5176718184878702592_n.jpg








__________

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C26FLl4XEAEv-9s.jpg








let's go with the electric autonomous busses....first passengers between rail stations Austerlitz and Lyon. Paris
_________
_________

*PARIS PORTE MAILLOT PROJECT*
VIDEO YOUTUBE IN FRENCH
http://batinfo.com/video/lamenagement-de-la-place-maillot_6817




__________

*Paris Rive Gauche Aménagement Tolbiac Sud*
VIDEO YOUTUBE





*Consultations Austerlitz Gare Paris Rive Gauche*
VIDEO YOUTUBE


----------



## Matthieu

Keep up with the good job Tuktoyaktuk


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...156_631570133714634_1116427644234104832_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...567_1443424262353921_936241469675536384_n.jpg








impressive cranes density
*clichy batignolles district*
paris 17th

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...69_2183800578511873_7075771209262039040_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...4330_393181951029734_2496067690574118912_n.jp








GOOD BYE CRANE !!!

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...57_1852068998369029_5449507573780709376_n.jpg








*NEW COURT HOUSE*
PARIS 17TH
__________

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...93_1345809062160867_8595022152560803840_n.jpg








*GRAND PARIS EXPRESS *
city of Champigny sur Marne
grand paris east
__________

*PARIS 13TH RIVE GAUCHE DISTRICT*
on right side LE CORBUSIER building (blue-yellow-red colours)
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...791_1197826963599365_818654795643486208_n.jpg








__________

*GORGEOUS LABROUSTE ROOM*
FRANCE NATIONAL LIBRARY RICHELIEU
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...728_149154462251916_8684787407133868032_n.jpg


----------



## Architecture lover

I love the Open Sky Plaisir!


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Architecture lover said:


> I love the Open Sky Plaisir!


yes it could be a design of Zaha Hadid passed away last year...
__________

*PARIS 13TH RIVE GAUCHE *
CRANES
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...78_1766900730296772_4640932752848322560_n.jpg








__________

*GARE DE LYON/RAIL STATION LYON*
PARIS 12TH
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...85_1641331849502216_7553057911115612160_n.jpg








__________

*QUAI BRANLY MUSEUM*
BY JEAN NOUVEL
PARIS 7TH

http://www.encyclopedie-quantum.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/quai-branly.jpg








__________

*ORTHODOX CENTER*
QUAI DE BRANLY 
PARIS 7TH 
BY WILMOTTE

http://urbi-orbi-africa.la-croix.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/2016.10.19-branly.jpg








__________
__________

__________

_FONDATION PATHE SEYDOUX_

_RENZO PIANO ARCHITECTURE_

http://www.frener-reifer.com/zoom/fondation-jerome-seydouxpathe/004_pathe.jpg









http://www.micheldenance.com/portfo...ndation-jerome-seydoux-pathe/fjsp_0914_01.jpg









http://parismust.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/Fondation-Jerome-Seydoux-Pathe.jpg









https://www.amc-archi.com/mediatheque/8/6/5/000008568/fondation-seydoux-pathe-renzo-piano-paris.jpg









https://www.11h45.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/RENZO_PIANO_SEYDOUX_PATHE_WEB-81.jpg









http://www.11h45.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/RENZO_PIANO_SEYDOUX_PATHE_WEB-131.jpg









http://toutelaculture.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/FONDATION_JEROME-SEYDOUX_PATHE_030714_04.jpg









http://images.adsttc.com/media/imag...large_jpg/Longitudinal_Section.jpg?1411440286









http://www.detail-online.com/inspir..._e085d22adc126fb36c08ceba966a3a572950ffea.jpg









http://static1.squarespace.com/stat...4885603513/20150613-IMG_20150613_165217-1.jpg









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-FaDc5RI2BB0/VCqkrVowN-I/AAAAAAAAF3U/_iweVpo_Ms8/s1600/IW2A1133.JPG









https://www.11h45.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/RENZO_PIANO_SEYDOUX_PATHE_WEB-61.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*construction site RASPAIL BAC GRENELLE*
PARIS 7TH
14.000 SQM
shops/parking/residentials/green park

http://raspail-bac-grenelle.fr/ACTUALITES.php


----------



## Demos-cratos

*From 4 to 31 January 2017, the EDF group illuminates the La Défense thanks to the expertise of its subsidiary Citelum. This highlighting, which marks the entry in 2017, consists of 5 minutes of animations, which breed every half hour from 17:30 to 22:00, and offer a unique show for all audiences.*






https://www.edf.fr/groupe-edf/espac...groupe-edf-illumine-le-quartier-de-la-defense


----------



## Demos-cratos

Renovation of Kosmo building in Neuilly-sur-Seine (Grand Paris west in front of Paris La défense):

190110669

movie of the project : 

173496169


----------



## Axelferis

The austerlitz sector project is just astonishing!!


----------



## duquercy

Et ils osent appeler ça une place!!!! Cette porte maillot rénovée sera juste une autoroute urbaine avec une pustule qui va pousser devant le palais des congrès!!! Ils ont fumés ou quoi les ingénieurs?


----------



## lucky5

tuktoyaktuk said:


> lucky i think 5 towers were renovated in the beaugrenelle district
> actually they are renovating the slab, the concrete floor over the ground floor and the roads.
> but a lot of things were done the last years:
> _the new shopping mall beaugrenelle
> _a low offices building called GREENELLE
> _they are renovating the roads under the slab/under the district....
> 
> lucky you should go on foot in this district on the slab ..a lot of things were refurbished even if a lot of things have to be cleaned or renoved.



Ok great! I haven't been there since december 2016. But I will be moving back to paris in mars so I'll have a stroll there


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

lucky5 said:


> Ok great! I haven't been there since december 2016. But I will be moving back to paris in mars so I'll have a stroll there


yes and don't forget your camera or smartphone for taking pictures, 
i go to Paris next month visiting the Museum with the dinosaurs skeletons and will take pictures of constructions sites not often visited around the peripherique ring road....porte de sèvres, d'orleans, d'ivry, des lilas, de clichy, pouchet etc !
lucky make a walk over the slab in the beaugrenelle district !


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Paris tackles pollution with driverless buses*





https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C3BVcMbXcAAXpgL.jpg








__________
__________

*city of NANGIS 77*
grand paris south east
*new district project : Grande Plaine*
600 housings

http://www.businessimmo.com/content...r-l-amenagement-de-la-zac-de-la-grande-plaine








__________
__________

*Paris la Defense*
*Terrace 9* by christel zundea
city of Nanterre









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C3A-V0VWEAE5yw5.jpg
__________

*residentials + medialibrary construction site*
Boulevard Davout-Lagny street
Paris 20th
by Buhler Architects

http://www.bernard-buhler.com/lgtprojet/diaporama/Davout3/Images/a1.jpg









here works on google street view : 
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8492...s-K7A0UyppgLrNZPMA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1
________
________

PARIS 20th
73/75 Boulevard Davout
*School+Nursery+Housing*
winning project
4.300 sqm

http://www.agence-vea.com/fr/projets/ecole-elementaire-creche-multi-accueil/









here location on google street view : 
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8537...w4gTq-TyP7UQeNXoVA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Construction site Poste Du Louvre*
Paris 1th

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C3FOb5fXAAEbQ-K.jpg








_________
_________

*Grand Central Saint Lazare*
Paris Saint Lazare rail station
23.600 sqm / business center
by Jacques Ferrier Architects
*works started*

http://www.jacques-ferrier.com/en/projets/saint-lazare-360/#1
http://www.arcora.com/wp-content/up...x-360-saint-lazare/SL2A-IMG-PC064-930x620.jpg
































































_3 welcome halls 
_2 restaurants
_1 lobby-bar
_1 conciergerie «standing »
_1 auditorium open for public 
_2.000 sqm terraces and hanging gardens
_roof top for urban agriculture


----------



## Greg95100

Tes posts ont trop de photos et ça met longtemps à charger. Tu devrais mettre 3 ou 4 photos par post, pas plus.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Greg95100 said:


> Tes posts ont trop de photos et ça met longtemps à charger. Tu devrais mettre 3 ou 4 photos par post, pas plus.


ok c'est vrai je vais aussi baisser la taille des photos ...et en mettre moins !
merci du conseil !
_________

*Extension motorway A16 until motorway Francilienne*
grand paris north
works started
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C3GDfidWIAMhvT2.jpg
http://s1.lprs1.fr/images/2016/03/21/dc276f68-ef93-11e5-a1a2-e8bd1f52ba25_1.jpg


----------



## kisssme




----------



## KiffKiff

*La Samaritaine renovation, by Aladin Djebara*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aladinphotos/31917958383/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aladinphotos/32578334822/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aladinphotos/32351871720/


----------



## kisssme

*real estate prices in Paris are about to reach a new all time high.*

article in french

http://immobilier.lefigaro.fr/article/-a-paris-les-prix-vont-bientot-battre-leur-record-_c432492a-dd8e-11e6-a569-fcb5161cc046/


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...12_1892926347609283_3549963097764528128_n.jpg








paris la defense
__________
__________

*Campus Picpus Paris Hospitals*
restructuring by dominique perrault architects
paris 12

http://belairsud.blogspirit.com/
http://belairsud.blogspirit.com/media/02/02/3428763581.JPG








__________
__________

*New Business Eurostar Lounge*
*Gare du Nord* @SNCF 600 sqm / 160 seats

http://www.lefigaro.fr/voyages/2017...-nouveau-salon-business-eurostar-de-paris.php


----------



## kisssme

sunflower tower near gare de Lyon (17 floors, 20.000m2)


----------



## 676882

Gare du Nord needs a refurbishment.


----------



## Neric007

letranger said:


> Gare du Nord needs a refurbishment.


It's actually getting one.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

letranger said:


> Gare du Nord needs a refurbishment.


https://media.iceportal.com/44070/photos/1503154_XL.jpg








i prefer our impressive gare du nord

http://parisbytrain.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/gare_du_nord_rer_station_optimized.jpg








gare du nord needs a refurbishment ? but where on this picture ???

http://*************************/images/jpgs/london/st_pancras_station_nw280609_1.jpg








london st pancras


----------



## Neric007

Why post a picture of St Pancras ?


----------



## 676882

Neric007 said:


> Why post a picture of St Pancras ?


Eurostar termini


----------



## Axelferis

Gare du Nord needs a refurbishment seriously.
St pancras crushes it today.
It's reality but hope becomes true with project unveiled few months ago


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

but where ?
the rer underground area is refurbished
the eurostar lounge is re-open
the building of gare du nord the walls are cleaned
a new brasserie restaurant
digital screens ...
st pancras is a station 5 time smaller than gare du nord with 10 time less passengers traffic.
i was in st pancras and gare du nord has more shops 
everybody is blind here

and around gare du nord you have haussmannian architecture
and in front of st pancras you have dirty snacks and graffitis walls....a dirty area 

has london 6 international rail stations ?

and i post a second time this picture








this is gare du nord and this area is refurbished !

its easier to refurbish st pancras when the station is much more smaller......
and is better because is in london...


----------



## kisssme

that was the proposal by SANAA for the saint gobain tower


----------



## 676882

tuktoyaktuk said:


> this is gare du nord and this area is refurbished !
> 
> its easier to refurbish st pancras when the station is much more smaller......
> and is better because is in london...


So why does it look like it isn't?)

Well, anyway, I took Eurostar couple times, and GnD feels untidy, StP on the contrary harry-potterish cute and clean. And pls don't start this))) You know what


----------



## kisssme

works :



cochise75 said:


> Le chantier aujourd'hui :
> 
> 
> Tour Van Gogh [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Tour Van Gogh [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Tour Van Gogh [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Tour Van Gogh [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

St pancras is master class welcoming TGV station.
Gare du Nord is beautiful...outside but inside 
Chaotic sense of moving.It is a disaster.
When you are in St Pancras it is the civilization
When at Gare du Nord it is a jungle.

I repeat a refurbishment is seriously needed


----------



## S3S3C

tuktoyaktuk said:


> but where ?
> the rer underground area is refurbished
> the eurostar lounge is re-open
> the building of gare du nord the walls are cleaned
> a new brasserie restaurant
> digital screens ...
> st pancras is a station 5 time smaller than gare du nord with 10 time less passengers traffic.
> i was in st pancras and gare du nord has more shops
> everybody is blind here
> 
> and around gare du nord you have haussmannian architecture
> and in front of st pancras you have dirty snacks and graffitis walls....a dirty area
> 
> has london 6 international rail stations ?
> 
> and i post a second time this picture
> 
> this is gare du nord and this area is refurbished !
> 
> its easier to refurbish st pancras when the station is much more smaller......
> and is better because is in london...



You need to grow up, the constant desire of you to start a Paris vs London flame positively jumps out from the screen.

And just why exactly would London need six international rail stations? when it's not on the continent...Paris has six because of geographic need, not because of some immature desire to outdo London.


----------



## lucky5

S3S3C said:


> You need to grow up, the constant desire of you to start a Paris vs London flame positively jumps out from the screen.
> 
> And just why exactly would London need six international rail stations? when it's not on the continent...Paris has six because of geographic need, not because of some immature desire to outdo London.



Chill m8. Paris and London have beed rivals for ages. Its normal. They are both amazing cities, and London has some things better that Paris while Paris is ahead of London in other things. End of debate.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ except bringing up city vs city talk is strictly forbidden on this forum, see the rules.


----------



## CB31

Axelferis said:


> St pancras is master class welcoming TGV station.
> Gare du Nord is beautiful...outside but inside
> Chaotic sense of moving.It is a disaster.
> When you are in St Pancras it is the civilization
> When at Gare du Nord it is a jungle.
> 
> I repeat a refurbishment is seriously needed


It is because the Gare du Nord holds way to many RER, Métro, trains, etc traffic.

There should be an specific train station for the TGV/Eurostar like Saint Pancras.


----------



## kisssme

>New flats in puteaux


----------



## kisssme

new rending for the trinity tower


----------



## Jonesy55

CB31 said:


> It is because the Gare du Nord holds way to many RER, Métro, trains, etc traffic.
> 
> There should be an specific train station for the TGV/Eurostar like Saint Pancras.


St Pancras does also serve as the terminus for the Midland Mainline for intercity services to Leicester, Nottingham, Derby and Sheffield plus Thameslink commuter services, domestic HSR services to Kent and London Underground lines...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St_Pancras_railway_station#Services


----------



## Greg95100

Stop the war "London versus Paris".


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Yesterday I could take a closer look at the new building on *Rue de Budapest*, I like it.


DSC_4477 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


DSC_4479 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


DSC_4481 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


DSC_4484 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


DSC_4486 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


DSC_4489 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


DSC_4491 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


DSC_4493 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


DSC_4494 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


DSC_4495 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


DSC_4496 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


DSC_4498 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


DSC_4504 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

A huge crane is in place for the demolition of the building on the Amsterdam side of Saint-Lazare station:


DSC_4499 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

wouaw fabulous dear alexandru !
and here another fabulous thing !
__________

*a webcam for watching in live the construction site of ALTO Tower*
with devisubox :banana::banana:

http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_project_sProjectName=tour_alto


----------



## eklips

kisssme said:


> >New flats in puteaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (...)


I see that disneyland is continuing its push in the western suburbs.


----------



## kisssme

^^ the entire new district around the bergere roundabount will be like this


----------



## Neutral!

Habla español?


----------



## Matthieu

Fodes


----------



## duquercy

Effectivement! La rénovation des tours de gare de Lyon est urgente, c'est trop moderniste et totalement dépassé aujourd'hui


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

hello to everybody, now a small off-topic :

i post less news since a week, because i will post all my skyscrapercity's paris news on twitter

*everyday i post paris news on twitter, here my twitter address : *

https://twitter.com/__benoit__ / @__benoit__ / paris news

but i will come back ! don't worry be happy !


----------



## Axelferis

fantatic idea! i love twitter :cheers:


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Axelferis said:


> fantatic idea! i love twitter :cheers:


ben il faut tous venir......everybody has to come on twitter to follow my posts....
c'est plus pratique pas besoin d'heberger les photos
its more practical easier for posting pictures
but i am here too and at this period winter ....less things are happening.
and i am a little tired (saturé) à plus .see you later


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Axelferis said:


> fantatic idea! i love twitter :cheers:


you are pianist ? me too !


----------



## cochise75

> An amazing picture of Paris, the aptly-named city of lights! I think it is the best yet – it was taken by Oleg Novitsky my Russian colleage and Soyuz commander, he is a man of many talents, and also the best of us at night-time photography. Our Russian colleagues have a 400 mm lens with a focus memory setting: set your focus during the day, store it in memory and use it during a night pass, when light is too low for autofocus, and manual focus is very challenging. It’s the perfect weapon for night shots!



Beautiful Paris by Thomas Pesquet, sur Flickr


----------



## Poney94200

Les Champs c'est ouf, ça se distingue parfaitement même dans ce bain de lumière !


----------



## Greg95100

Poney94200 said:


> Les Champs c'est ouf, ça se distingue parfaitement même dans ce bain de lumière !


Et les Grands Magasins du boulevard Haussmann aussi.


----------



## kisssme

a 45 floors hotel tower is in project in Aubervilliers. :cheers:

article in french 

http://www.leparisien.fr/aubervilliers-93300/chanel-va-creer-sa-manufacture-de-la-mode-a-la-porte-d-aubervilliers-24-06-2016-5911227.php


----------



## kisssme

renovation of an office building

today










after:


----------



## kisssme

hermitage plaza model at the MIPIM today


----------



## kisssme

the models of Hekla (220m) and air2 (202m)at MIPIM today


----------



## cochise75

*La Seine Musicale, concert hall (6 000 & 1 150 seats)*

Pictures by Stéphane Dreyfus on Twitter :


----------



## Bren

La Defense, new buildings



JmRijsel said:


> Quatre nouvelles tours d'ici 2022 sur le boulevard circulaire.


----------



## ArmLc

The height of hermitage is not exact if it is really 320m tall. Compare with Air2 (202 m) or First (230)


----------



## ILTarantino

ArmLc said:


> The height of hermitage is not exact if it is really 320m tall. Compare with Air2 (202 m) or First (230)


The render is ok: the height difference between Hermitage and First is well under 100 m (89 m, to be exact).


----------



## KiffKiff

*MIPIM 2017 - La Defense's projects updated*



cochise75 said:


> Damien Rebourg sur Twitter


----------



## kisssme

"landscape " building, ex Tours pascal, by architect Perrault


----------



## cochise75

*U Arena - Paris-La Défense*

































Source : Compte Twitter de La Défense


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

@Paris @LaDefensefr/@VilleNanterre 
*EVEA offices project*/ 80.000 sq m/ by Quadrifiore #Architecture

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7JGn68XQAImsox.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7JGpLHWwAA_mo3.jpg








__________

Vivacity Offices
bercy street 155/ @Paris @Mairie12Paris/ 23.700 sqm 
http://www.batiactu.com/edito/vers-...e-d-occupation-de-10-m-par-personne-48315.php …
restructured by Studios #architecture/

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7I8s_GW4AISDdY.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7I8uF2XQAE6ntS.jpg








___________

pictures of grande arche rooftop restructuring @LaDefensefr https://www.facebook.com/ladefense.fr/ 
__________

new construction site 6.100 sqm housing/ @Paris_Habitat/ 88, avenue Denfert-Rochereau/ @MairieParis14/
by http://www.zundelcristea.com/architecture/immeubles-mixtes-avenue-denfert-rochereau/ … architects

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7I0nhEXQAE3oPE.jpg








__________

clichy batignolles district
subway line @Ligne14_RATP extension/ court house in progress/ 
@Mairie17 @Paris

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7IX4xtWwAA9RnK.jpg








__________

Intown Paris
offices 22110 sqm/Budapest square @Mairie9Paris
http://www.anthonybechu.com @Leclercqarchi

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7IUdpgX4AARJjK.jpg








__________

gare d'austerlitz et sa nouvelle marquise
austerlitz rail station with new concrete canopy
@Paris @mairiedu13 @Semapa_Paris

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7IS3kkWwAEfizS.jpg








__________

New Citadium at the Champs Elysees 

http://www.businessimmo.com/content...-installer-au-65-67-avenue-des-champs-elysees
__________

city of corbeil essonnes new city entrance




__________

Vivendi will build a giant campus on seguin island/ city of boulogne billancourt/grand paris south west
http://immobilier.lefigaro.fr/artic...-seguin_ab918c82-08c2-11e7-af13-798d16c254db/
_________

city of evry downtown from the sky by drone




_________

la defense projects at mipim 2017 in cannes
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7HvnQHXQAAO-X5.jpg








__________

stationf 
on right side, Nathan, Airbnb’s co-founder
on left side, @roxannevarza director of StationF 

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7HjLtqWkAAtO2A.jpg








__________

@saintgobain tower ongoing
@LaDefensefr

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7HgkypX0AAZIeR.jpg








__________

district paul bourget /buildings are destroyed
@mairiedu13 porte d'italie/ new buildings in project

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7Hc2eXWkAIfxOY.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7Hczo5W4AAeSeN.jpg








__________

ça y est le boulevard peripherique retrouve sa configuration normale quai d'ivry @mairiedu13 @mairieivry
autoroute interchange construction
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7HbROpWkAAemJJ.jpg








__________

@Paris rive gauche constructions sites/
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7HZKOKXgAAbOWo.jpg








__________

Court House by renzo Piano 
+ Themis building by Vezzoni at its feet @Paris @Mairie17
picture today
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7HW0t9XgAEDJTr.jpg








__________

ALTO Tower
Construction site Today 
@LaDefensefr 

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7HVXS6WwAEN2xU.jpg








__________

Palais du Commerce/shopping gallery @Paris @Mairie10Paris built in concrete year 1923 by Ferdinand Bauguil/ cultural heritage since 1994
full restructured

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7ETI2UWcAEv6PS.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7ERpx3WoAAy_2B.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7ERrHoWwAUhbxP.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Les Coursives_290 housing/ city of @VilledePantin/ grand @paris north east/ built year 1981 + restructured year 2016 by architect Chemetov

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7D1ZjdWwAMR_kJ.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7D1aw6WwAEKrQJ.jpg








__________

city of cergy/ grand @Paris north west
AREN'ICE/ Ice Skating Center with 2 skating halls/by @chabanne_archi architects/

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7Cxm_TWcAIvAqH.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7CxokjWYAI-n37.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7CzSVyXEAA9ezE.jpg








___________

project Origine_campus la defense
in front of uarena
81.000 sqm/
works start : end 2017

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7B3M6PWgAAERoE.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7Be6RmXAAMtL6t.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7Be9dkWoAERGce.jpg








__________

la defense model/ mipim 2017 in cannes
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7CHHpAWoAEd_81.jpg








__________

new hotel Hilton /avenue de saxe / paris 7th
https://pbs.twimg.com/card_img/841885852607340546/cBvCfQDj?format=png&name=2048x2048_exp
http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-7500...pres-de-la-tour-eiffel-14-03-2017-6762012.php








__________

Les Dunes societe generale offices
by anne demians / val de fontenay/ grand paris east
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7CK_nqWgAEENHV.jpg








__________

@CHANEL building project/ #MIPIM2017 
by Rudy Ricciotti #architecture / city of @aubervilliers93/ grand @Paris north

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C6_ZGrwWYAAQhb-.jpg


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Nice, a new building by Rudi Ricciotti in Grand Paris.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

alexandru.mircea said:


> Nice, a new building by Rudi Ricciotti in Grand Paris.


hello alexandru the facade are nice, but the building too low .....sometimes they could build destructured things like morphosis mayne or coop himmelblau like in lyon with the confluence museum

this future chanel building is too "conservative".... like veolia headquarters in this same area.


----------



## KiffKiff

*The famous Art Deco Louxor cinema after its refurbishment*


Allez hop, Au Louxor by thomas brenac, sur Flickr


----------



## kisssme

render with Sisters tower added


----------



## delvie76

Merci kissme pour ce nouveau rendu.Les Sisters sous cet angle y sont géniales .

Mais qu'est ce ce volume qui apparaît tout juste derrière CB21 ? .Disons coincé entre CB21 et hermitage ?


----------



## alexandru.mircea

You may find this useful: http://carto.iau-idf.fr/webapps/projets/ ("La wikimap'PROJETS, la carte collaborative des projets d'aménagement en Île-de-France.")


----------



## kisssme

delvie76 said:


> Merci kissme pour ce nouveau rendu.Les Sisters sous cet angle y sont géniales .
> 
> Mais qu'est ce ce volume qui apparaît tout juste derrière CB21 ? .Disons coincé entre CB21 et hermitage ?


Alto et First


----------



## Axelferis

I want a more rouded tower.
Cubic style is good for overall but at least a more rounded one would be welcomed


----------



## BlueBalls

Is Paris currently undergoing gentrification, what's going on?


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

hello to everybody i am back i was 4 days in Paris


----------



## kisssme

The canadian developer Ivanohe cambridge has annonced that the Duo towers (180m and 122m) are now fully rented to Natixis bank (new headquarter).
Construction is beginning. 

https://www.lesechos.fr/industrie-services/immobilier-btp/0211915968418-les-tours-duo-a-paris-dans-le-13e-futur-siege-de-natixis-2075273.php


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

my pictures

*la defense*, first, melia hotel, suez








__________

*Croisset Clignancourt* district restructuring/ paris 18th
http://www.mairie18.paris.fr/mairie18/jsp/site/Portal.jsp?document_id=15718&portlet_id=3883 …
University Residence & restaurant in construction
by HardelEtLeBihan + gaetanlepenhuel architects

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C4zE_qCWYAAvFK7.jpg








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C4zFC8HWMAQj_6Z.jpg


























__________

*Kosmo *
offices building restructuring by jean mas_ateliers 234 architecture + altarea cogedim 
city of Neuilly / grand Paris west_La Defense



























the new cladding
___________

paris 1th les halles district
*new subway access/ marguerite de navarre square*


















___________

*paris la defense*
*alto* + *saint gobain* construction sites




































__________


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

my pictures

*rosa parks district*
Paris 19e 

residence studea by Brossy & associés









Tempo 17.000 sqm offices building by jean mas_ateliers 234 architecture








__________

paris la defense
*skylight tower + Ieseg building*



















paris la defense


----------



## dougdoug

hello everybody!!!! Benoit come back!!!

Gare de Lyon, district 12th office and hotel completly refurbished


----------



## dougdoug

Margueritte de navarre 1st district, Les Halles, new entrance for the subway and commercial center



previous project cancelled unfortunatly



Trinity tower 167m


----------



## dougdoug

Saint Gobain Tower


----------



## dougdoug

Alto tower 160m, La Défense


----------



## dougdoug

rer e extension to La Défense with a big new amazing station (under the CNIT) in 2022


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

my pictures

*clichy batignolles district*
new constructions + new court house of Paris
17th arrondissement


----------



## dougdoug

thanks Benoit, hope you enjoyed your trip in Paris

U arena


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

dougdoug said:


> thanks Benoit, hope you enjoyed your trip in Paris
> 
> U arena


hello dougdoug oh yes
here all what i have seen in paris during 4 days

flea market saint ouen, petit palais, a play at theatre des variétés, a concert at 
auditorium radio france with orchestre national de france, pere lachaise cimetery, the big arts galleries in the 3th arrondissement, boat from la villette to le millenaire district, covered passages, champs elysees and grands boulevard promenade, looking at the nice stores of saint honore + elysee palace, montparnasse rue de la gaité, by bus metro tramway, barbès, saint sulpice saint andré des arts mouffetard arenes de lutece......


----------



## dougdoug

Benoît what is your favorite place in Paris?


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Interesting bit of information: the maximum allowed height for construction in La Défense is 349 metres (compared to 304 outside it), according to the article bellow.

http://www.leparisien.fr/puteaux-92...urs-19-03-2017-6776250.php#xtor=AD-1481423553


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

dougdoug said:


> Benoît what is your favorite place in Paris?


it's difficult to answer : 
la defense ; grands boulevards ; les halles beaubourg ; 5th arrondissement ; clichy montmartre ; opera haussmann ; bastille lappe roquette oberkampf ; etc


----------



## dougdoug

Tempo Building district 19




La Seine Musicale, Boulogne


----------



## dougdoug

Zac pont d'Issy



















Hélice Tower 160m


----------



## dougdoug

Window Building La Défense 44 000 m2


----------



## dougdoug

Campusea, Rose de Cherbourg, 75m


----------



## Demos-cratos

je comprend pas où va être la tour Hekla sur la dernière photo, ou est l'emprise de la tour ?la grosse pas le bébé


----------



## dougdoug

La Défense from Saint Germain en Laye


----------



## alexandru.mircea

The Jardins de l'arche residence is superb. I took some pictures of it yesterday (and others too), I hope I have the time to upload them.


----------



## hseugut

alexandru.mircea said:


> The Jardins de l'arche residence is superb. I took some pictures of it yesterday (and others too), I hope I have the time to upload them.


Please do


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

news from London, little off-topic...thanks ! 
London has 91 towers in construction with 20 levels and more !
file:///C:/Users/benoitthierry/Downloads/NLA_Tall_buildings_Report_2017_DIGITAL.pdf

but the most important is the quantity of square meters built, in construction.
And Paris builds so much that London........in square meters


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

in Paris urban area more than 50 "towers" with 15 levels and more are in construction.....

here the locations_cities
1.Massy
2. Issy les Moulineaux
3. Gennevilliers
4.Evry
5.Asnieres
6. Clichy la garenne
7.Courbevoie
8.Nanterre
9.Ivry sur Seine
10.Paris
11.Puteaux
12.noisy le grand
13.levallois perret etc
we have no map of paris construction over 15 levels like london


----------



## kisssme

new renders of Hekla tower (220m)


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

chiffre du jour/ news from the day about london:
*5%* of the towers planned and in construction in london area are *offices towers.*


----------



## Demos-cratos

EXCELLENT DOCUMENTARY ON RMC DECOUVERTE 

"Mitterrand, Bâtisseur de mystère"


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C9B-7nyXUAAVRc8.jpg








__________

*Offices ELYPS in construction*/32.500 sqm/ by Boisseson-Dumas-Vilmorin architects
city fo Fontenay sous bois/ grand paris east

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C85AMbmXYAAAb5t.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C85ANlFXYAAzHBr.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C85AOQGXkAAnTc3.jpg


























__________

city of levallois perret/ grand paris west/
*Offices buildings Octant & Sextant*_restructuring

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C85DAmGW0AAlmv9.jpg








____________

*residence rose de cherbourg* by jean nouvel
paris la defense
video of construction
in french





___________

*Orly airport construction site*
new terminal/ grand paris south

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C84r1HjXoAA648O.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C84r5EWW0AAPvbP.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C84r3jkXcAAVnak.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7GFT1tXUAARlaU.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7GFynlV0AAOiuY.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C81OgnmXkAAtw_f.jpg








clichy batignolles district/ paris 17
new court house by renzo piano 
__________

bedier district/ porte d'ivry/ paris13
in foreground Opalia offices by Art & Build/6.000 sqm +
in background Building @Paris municipality/ by ibos vitart 27.000 sqm

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C81NBsdXUAI8ch-.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C77gbVKWkAA4Cjj.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C77fYAdXgAIxzkG.jpg

















__________

*14 new places to discover in Paris*
14 nouveaux lieux à découvrir au printemps
Espaces pluridisciplinaires, musées, salles de concert, resto : tout pour changer de QG !

https://www.timeout.fr/paris/que-faire/14-nouveaux-lieux-a-decouvrir-au-printemps
__________

*ORA offices building*
new construction site
Pouchet district/Mairie17 by Leclercq architects/ 25.000 sqm/

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C8SBWTZXUAEi80S.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C8SBXWUXcAEFjNr.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C8QRIE8W0AADNFD.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C8QRXEMXoAIT5k0.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C8RPgCKXkAEqyMY.jpg


----------



## kisssme

the site of the duo towers. Prep works continues.



syl22_00 said:


> Il y a aussi ce point de vue là :


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*"Prison de la Santé" re-construction*
42 Santé street/
paris 14 th

https://riverainsdelasante.files.wordpress.com/2017/03/chantier-prison-mars17.jpg








__________

*tramway t3 line extension*

Porte Poissonniers/ Paris 18th
http://s1.lprs1.fr/images/2017/04/11/6845142_8cb0a048-1ebe-11e7-937d-12c9163b73c1-1.jpg








___________

*student residence*/for Cite internationale universitaire de Paris
city of gentilly/ grand paris south

by http://aavp-architecture.com/aavp/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/IMG_2762.jpg








__________

*maison des sciences de l'homme/ human sciences house*
boulevard raspail
restructuring ended
paris 6th

http://www.lemoniteur.fr/media/IMAGE/2017/03/07/IMAGE_20170307_34305976.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

new residentials in front of Ourcq channel
paris 19th

https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...1316_591725464370224_494124781835124736_n.jpg








__________

la seine musicale
city of boulogne billancourt/ grand paris south west

http://archicree.com/file/2017/04/s...e-gastines_Air-Images-–-Philipe-Guinard-1.jpg








___________

Port district
city of pantin / grand paris north east
by soa architects

http://afasiaarchzine.com/2017/04/soa-8/

















__________

square grand ouest/district Atlantis
city of Massy
grand paris south

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C9YFuY7XgAAUIWt.jpg








__________

new hippodrome/racetrack of longchamp
paris 16th-bois de boulogne

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C9W7Nv_VYAESbOO.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*shopping mall Val d'Europe*
*extension inauguration*
grand paris east/ city of serris






http://www.leparisien.fr/serris-777...ercial-du-val-d-europe-12-04-2017-6848922.php


----------



## bbcwallander

tuktoyaktuk said:


> in Paris urban area more than 50 "towers" with 15 levels and more are in construction.....
> 
> here the locations_cities
> 1.Massy
> 2. Issy les Moulineaux
> 3. Gennevilliers
> 4.Evry
> 5.Asnieres
> 6. Clichy la garenne
> 7.Courbevoie
> 8.Nanterre
> 9.Ivry sur Seine
> 10.Paris
> 11.Puteaux
> 12.noisy le grand
> 13.levallois perret etc
> we have no map of paris construction over 15 levels like london


How many above 20 levels?


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

bbcwallander said:


> How many above 20 levels?


i don't know
we can add 2 districts in Paris, 13th and 17th arrondissements.

but i am not interested by residential towers only by offices towers.
shure London has 455 towes projects but only 23 offices towers projects= 5%.
SHURE bbcwallander London builds much more towers.....


how much buildings over 20 levels in construction in Paris urban area ? 
perhaps 30 ! we have no list about it !


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Do the pics on this page show up for other users?


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

alexandru.mircea said:


> Do the pics on this page show up for other users?


???? WHAT do you mean ?


----------



## 676882

alexandru.mircea said:


> Do the pics on this page show up for other users?


No)) But you can open one in a different window, check the box, and the rest will open normally))


----------



## Architecture lover

Hey Parisians! When is the SeaBubble scheduled to be tested? I thought, it was this spring, but the timeline on the official website says that it might be this summer instead (June, 2017). Anyhow, here's the official website for more info: http://www.seabubbles.fr/#timeline


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*new subway access square marguerite de navarre*
paris les halles district
http://s1.lprs1.fr/images/2017/04/24/6885780_dc403076-290c-11e7-8fe4-dfaeb4483b0d-1_1000x625.jpg








__________

*Opera Comique Salle Favart Re-Opening*
https://www.lesechos.fr/industrie-s...pres-vingt-mois-de-mise-en-beaute-2082313.php








___________

*paris la defense*
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C-Kr5jpWsAEidrk.jpg








___________

*place de la republique cleaning*
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C-KgL8TWAAAyc8T.jpg








__________

*longchamp new hippodrome/paris bois de boulogne 16th*
https://media.licdn.com/media-proxy...wfPKhQzfjD5LuftnpeI142p7hJ427dA4BYBI3iSdF_NQ8








__________

*maillot square *
paris
http://s1.lprs1.fr/images/2017/04/21/6875628_0f235f84-26bc-11e7-8682-4e0099aeac80-1.jpg








__________

*parking Charcot in front of stationf/halle freyssinet*
Paris 13eme
http://www.i-s-c.fr/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/CHARCOT_UNE_V2.jpg








__________


----------



## dougdoug

Melody residential building 19th district






57 boulevard Malesherbes, 8th district (office) Valode et Pistre


----------



## dougdoug

New Hotel project Porte de Versailles, 15th district (Willmotte) 2019





Zac Clichy Batignolles, and Marignan residential building (17th district)

















and the new courthouse


----------



## dougdoug

Porte Pouchet (17th district and Clichy)


extension of the tramway 3TB (north of Paris)







Perisight 50m, hotel and office and 200 car park


----------



## dougdoug

Porte pouchet (17th district)


----------



## dougdoug

Smart side office 40 000 m2 Clichy


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

fabulous dougdoug  thank you !
comme tu as pu voir, ça construit pas mal dans ce secteur : 
paris 17eme_perif_clichy_saint-ouen
a lot of constructions sites there !:bow:
-zac pouchet : 32.350 sqm in construction = 26.000 sqm for ORA offices building + 6350 sqm ODALYS hotel and shops
-smartside building : 40.000 sqm in construction
-perisight clichy : 15.403 sqm in construction (hotel+offices)

+ gate one + united etc


----------



## Neric007

Went to check the Institut de l'Audition on Rue de Charenton yesterday and they haven't started installing the cladding yet.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Neric007 said:


> Went to check the Institut de l'Audition on Rue de Charenton yesterday and they haven't started installing the cladding yet.


ok neric thanks...they have enough works inside ....the surface of this audition/hearing center is 4.200 sqm.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

dougdoug said:


> Smart side office 40 000 m2 Clichy


ce chantier de 40.000 m2 est l'équivalent d'une tour de 140 m, l'équivalent de la tour Dexia par exemple, l'équivalent en volume,
une ville dynamique est une ville qui construit beaucoup de m2 donc beaucoup de volume, en horizontal ou en vertical peu importe.
londres construit davantage de tours et paris davantage de campus et de bureaux non igh.......le volume est le même, je ne fais donc aucune différence entre ces deux villes, en matière de construction Paris est aussi dynamique que Londres!


----------



## Demos-cratos

Dommage que ça ne se voit pas avec une La Défense plus étendue et plus vaste ... un vrai manhattan qui impressionnerait le monde et l'Europe par notre puissance tertiaire


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Demos-cratos said:


> Dommage que ça ne se voit pas avec une La Défense plus étendue et plus vaste ... un vrai manhattan qui impressionnerait le monde et l'Europe par notre puissance tertiaire


un vrai manhattan on s'en rapprocherait demos cratos si toutes les tours d'ile de france etaient regroupées à la defense...front de seine..13eme....etc..
la defense en soit est déjà un miracle dans une ville si hostile aux tours..les 56 millions de m2 de bureaux dans le grand paris ça ferait le plus grand manhattan du monde....si tout etait fait de tours.

je suis d'accord avec toi des tours ça se voit et ça impressionne à première vue davantage.


----------



## Demos-cratos

La France n'est pas hostile aux tours, beaucoup de gens sont fiers de la Défense, quantité de parisien trouve ça beau car l'emplacement de la Défense à l'extérieur du Paris historique ne le défigure pas, au contraire situé sur l'axe historique il embellie la métropole. c sur que comparé à ça les tours isolés ne sont pas les bienvenues encore plus si elles sont à Paris intra muros ... 

Il faut penser à l'échelle du Grand Paris et non pas être obsédé parce que Paris intra muros n'a pas de tour, c'est très bien ainsi. 
L'urbanisme du Grand Paris est une des grandes qualités apprécié du monde entier pour sa cohérence, son sens de l'organisation. 
j'épargne les petites verrues évidement qui heureusement sont peu nombreuses.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

in english the discussion between me and demos cratos:
if all the towers in the Grand Paris were at the same place, at la Défense,
we would have a much more larger, much more significant business skyline....
with adding beaugrenelle district, the residential towers of the chinese district in the 13th arrondissement.

and i said for me its not important to build towers or low buildings like campuses, because for me important is the quantity the volume built
a sq m is a sq m, tall or low....
a low building with 40.000 sqm like smartside in construction is as big as a 140 m tall skyscraper.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...246_779681638861969_4708545068619792384_n.jpg
Post Louvre restructuring
by dominique perrault architect
paris 1th
_________

place vendome
*big louis vuitton store coming soo*n, behind the painted cover
paris 1th









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...082_281478972263943_1883495746599124992_n.jpg
__________

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...406_406305176423579_3754125295892824064_n.jpg








opening this summer 2017 of the largest Monoprix store in Grand Paris_ more than 3.000 sqm
shopping mall forum des halles

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...834_437226179962986_8555345906105319424_n.jpg








paris les halles district 

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...522_305675559863880_7391945995556225024_n.jpg








chatelet les halles subway station_nice cladding
paris 1th
__________

paris la defense
the sculptures now illuminated at night
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C-a-hquXkAAB3Yb.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C-a-kAyXgAAW5zL.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C-a-3kEXcAAJ5Pd.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C-a_HCHXoAAxN8_.jpg



































__________

*Raspail_Bac_Grenelle*
former convent Les Recollettes restructuring
12.000 sqm/shopping/apparts/park/parking
architect AgenceFAA +Emerige
paris 7th

http://raspail-bac-grenelle.fr/ACTUALITES.php


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...581_407722446276873_8160743874524872704_n.jpg








*carre defense in progress*
paris la defense
__________

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...576_118338405394533_3592144912176381952_n.jpg








city of saint ouen/grand paris north west
*cranes*
__________

*sorbonne nouvelle construction site*
by de portzamparc architect
paris 12eme
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...94_1926132330963494_3157375895472177152_n.jpg








__________

rail station_gare de l'est 
Paris 10e
construction site "balcon vert" 
hotel okko + green park at the top of the future hotel

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2871/33836321965_58a94c25ee_b.jpg
https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2891/33836321585_8b5f3a218b_b.jpg

















__________


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

hello to everybody
thank you Estourbi and Dougdoug, for your pictures of the constructions sites which I recommended you.
salut tout le monde
merci dougdoug et estourbi pour vos photos des chantiers que je vous ai indiqués.
____________

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...53_1866984080206410_5976288765788815360_n.jpg








rosa parks district with Tempo new offices building
paris 19eme
____________

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...26_1333377756755979_7681524991438880768_n.jpg








Louvre Post restructuring 
by dominique perrault architect
paris 1er
____________

housing by architect bernard buhler
fulton street
paris 13th

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...573_302155913548295_2717477283362242560_n.jpg








____________

Human sciences high school EHESS
54 boulevard raspail
paris 6th

http://www.sergiograzia.fr/files/media_high_9424.jpg









indoor great atrium
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13534166_1725683997682257_1486276040_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/12717117_1399046100394666_1805894554_n.jpg








____________

campus jourdan
bld jourdan
paris 14th

http://www.pavillon-arsenal.com/dat...rie_tvaa_jourdan_2_photo_t_shimmura_ab664.jpg


----------



## dougdoug

Line E extension and new station










with a Hangar acoustic for the tunnel boring machine and extraction


----------



## dougdoug

Kosmo office


----------



## dougdoug

Big New exit Margueritte de Navarre for metro and rer (Les Halles, central) will open probably next week


----------



## dougdoug

Preparation site, Sisters tower 229m



















Few weeks ago


----------



## dougdoug

Trinity Tower 157m


----------



## dougdoug

Alto tower, 160m


----------



## dougdoug

Saint Gobain tower, 178m


----------



## dougdoug

Window


----------



## dougdoug

Campusea 75m, student studio tower







U arena











Skylight 75m residential tower


----------



## dougdoug

Today the skyline is imbalanced from the left side but with the new Hekla tower 220m (2021 normally and we hope) on the left, it will be much more better for La Défense





















Normally in 2021 with Hekla tower 220m









what do you think about it?


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

thanks for your pictures dougdoug ! fantastic
the tower Hekla will bring more equality !
and i prefer the existing situation with towers from courbevoie city on the right side !
__________









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...275_398374710555752_3017005240273600512_n.jpg
austerlitz rail station
paris 13th


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*paris la defense*
new advertising on Le Cnit Fassade








http://defense-92.fr/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/DSC_0709-860x450_c.jpg
__________

*new headquarters of le monde newspaper*
by snohetta architects
paris 13th
https://i1.wp.com/snohetta.com/uplo...ca48db77d3dd04bef05aefe7.jpg?resize=2048,1100








__________

*ecodistrict paul claudel*
city of palaiseau/grand paris south
http://edito.seloger.com/sites/default/files/article/image/camilleclaudel2bis.png








__________

*hotel crillon paris*
reopening coming soon
http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-7500...de-crillon-va-renaitre-02-05-2017-6909894.php








__________

*new sport center/gymnase Charcot*
paris 13th rive gauche

http://www.matiere-tp.fr/gymnase-charcot-a-paris/








Under the bars of metal..a parking
and over ...the sport center
___________

*avenue des champs elysees paris*
tunnel under arc de triomphe 
project of shopping gallery in this tunnel

http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-7500...-triomphe-vaut-de-l-or-01-05-2017-6906762.php








___________

offices building restructuring
losserand street/ porte de vanves
paris 14th
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...690_350074465395700_3476680531809140736_n.jpg








___________

*19 housing in construction*
city of Boulogne-Billancourt/grand paris south west
by studio vincent eschalier architects + ESPRIMM

https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...683_125230611360582_3757850230834331648_n.jpg


----------



## dougdoug

Rueil Malmaison next La Défense and Nanterre is more and more attractive

R building 10 000 m2 with Garden





Nice Cladd






Online new office and extension 18 000 m2 (before Agoria) end of 2017


----------



## dougdoug

Still in Rueil new big and nice Project

Hélium (193 flats must be completed mid 2018) very closed to the suburban train station Rueil line A













Tour Albert 1st (office), now tour Crystal (213 flats, restructuration transformation) 55m


----------



## Poney94200

Duo today


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Campus Brooklyn*
new project of 90.000 sqm offices

1-15 cheval blanc/Louis Nadot streets
city of Pantin/ grand paris north east

http://www.webimm.com/annonces/location/bureau/pantin-93500/119169731-1.html#?ctx=recherche








delivery year 2020
__________

*CitySeine1*
new offices building project of 30.000 sqm
Avenir street
city of Ivry-sur-Seine/grand paris south

http://www.webimm.com/annonces/location/bureau/ivry-sur-seine-94200/119240711-1.html#?ctx=recherche
https://immobilier.cbre.fr/offre/a-louer/bureaux/94200/ivry-sur-seine/62100.aspx








delivery year 2020
__________

*CitySeine3*
new offices building project of 28.000 sqm
Avenir street
city of Ivry-sur-Seine/grand paris south

http://www.webimm.com/annonces/location/bureau/ivry-sur-seine-94200/119240709-1.html#?ctx=recherche








delivery year 2020
__________

*"Iro" Project*
future offices building of 27.828 sqm
135 Avenue Republique
city of Chatillon/ grand paris south

http://www.webimm.com/annonces/location/bureau/chatillon-92320/117953547-1.html#?ctx=recherche








__________

*Calypso*
offices building project of 22.800 sqm
94 avenue de Paris
city of Massy/grand paris south

http://www.webimm.com/annonces/location/bureau/massy-91300/113976987-1.html#?ctx=recherche








__________

*CitySeine 2* - lot 3d1
offices building project of 16.000 sqm
Avenir street
city of Ivry-sur-Seine/grand paris south

http://www.webimm.com/annonces/location/bureau/ivry-sur-seine-94200/119240713-1.html#?ctx=recherche








__________

*CitySeine4*- lot 3d2
new offices building project of 16.600 sqm
Avenir street
city of Ivry-sur-Seine/grand paris south

http://www.webimm.com/annonces/location/bureau/ivry-sur-seine-94200/119240717-1.html#?ctx=recherche









*The 4 buildings CitySeine were proposals and are now projects*
__________

*Opalia*
New Offices building project of 11.200 sqm
city of Saint Ouen/ Paris 17th

http://www.immoweek.fr/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/infrared-eiffage-saint-ouen.jpg








__________

*Louvre Museum Paris*
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...253_642279445977185_5919911118096039936_n.jpg








__________


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Grand Paris Express/ Ardoines rail station*
city of vitry sur seine/ grand paris south east

http://s1.lprs1.fr/images/2017/05/03/6913818_af92d0c8-301f-11e7-8d3e-4caa37336779-1_1000x625.jpg








__________

*tramway line t3 extension*
clichy batignolles district
paris 17th

http://www.didierfavre.com/Parc/2017-05-02-train-Reseau-Ouest-Saint-Lazare.jpg








___________

*city of Mantes la Jolie/grand paris north west*
new district Gare du Mantois

http://www.batiactu.com/edito/2-500-logements-connectes-a-la-gare-48991.php








__________

*Clichy Batignolles district*
criminal police building left/ court house tower right
http://www.didierfavre.com/Parc/2017-05-Batignolles-Quai-des-Orfevres-TGI-.jpg








__________

*Paris La Defense*
project of wooden offices buildings

http://immobilier.lefigaro.fr/artic...defense_59502c26-3013-11e7-afe3-0772d0153cc5/








__________

*gare du nord paris*
restructuring/extension project
new rendering

http://edito.agorabiz.com/locaux-pr...nord-s-ouvre-aux-commerces-article-17821.html








__________

*autoroute / motorway A16 construction site*
val d'oise/grand paris north west
http://www.gazettevaldoise.fr/2017/05/02/chantier-a16metamorphose-routiere-a-la-croix-verte/








__________

Petite Ceinture de Paris/ former rail station in Paris

https://api-site.paris.fr/images/91749?w=Large








__________

city of nogent sur marne/grand paris east
*3 years construction site on autoroute a4 for more traffic fluidity*
http://www.leparisien.fr/nogent-sur...-gros-bouchon-d-europe-02-05-2017-6910335.php








__________

*Louvre Post construction site*
paris 1th

https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...24_1357495974364356_3039262817363427328_n.jpg








__________

*docks district*
city of saint ouen/grand paris north

industrial hall of Alstom/grand paris project
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...777_677994719055923_2812657057176485888_n.jpg








__________

*la samaritaine construction site*
paris 1th
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...64_1344193192328951_2728043658824646656_n.jpg








__________

*grand central saint lazare*
offices buildings construction site
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...27_1887501114844774_4771583626473111552_n.jpg








__________

*theatre Marigny*
construction site/restructuring
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...94_1957882787777658_2945335245559300096_n.jpg








__________

*carre defense construction site*
paris la defense
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...825_266094447132338_4176693697783529472_n.jpg


----------



## cochise75

*La Samaritaine (department store) - Renovation & new construction - 1st arrondissement of Paris*

Project :









DR









Jean-Marc Palisse









Agence Sanaa

Source : http://www.cotemaison.fr/chaine-d/c...e-pais-decouvrez-le-nouveau-projet_18036.html

78245844

Today :


La Samaritaine [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


La Samaritaine [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


La Samaritaine [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Paris 1th_Les Halles district
square marguerite de navarre
*new subway access to rail station chatelet les halles*
open since today

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C_DXaK5UwAAGwbi.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C_DXZ1sUwAE2iHy.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C_FIYOHVYAAJj4X.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C_EymCZXgAAeE8j.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C_Ew25hXYAALZqQ.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C_Ew4VyXoAAEQFY.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C_Ew58WXUAA-Z3i.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C_Ew7zkXgAA1OEJ.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C_ErEXgXgAEahKF.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C_ErS7jXYAEEOy0.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C_EdKzeXkAAEL21.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C_CqcNyXsAAS41j.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C_CqfqbXsAAGUwm.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C_Cqdy_XcAA4COR.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C_DAMq4XoAEq5Ua.jpg






































































































































"Journey to the center of the earth"
impressive ....wonderfull cladding ! crazy !


----------



## Urbanista1

it feels like Paris is one big construction site. the emporis site is so out of date and biased in favour of London it seems.


----------



## LouisLazare

lol my ex boyfriend is on one of these pictures


----------



## kisssme

Hotel ( "1 Hotel" chain, the first one outside America), cabaret and public garden

by French/Japanese Architects Kengo Kuma


----------



## dougdoug

extension line 3tB North of Paris (17 and 18th district)







TGI in Batignolles (17th district)

in 2014



today







in 2014 another view


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

alexandru.mircea said:


> The land at La Défense was mainly free AFAIK, partly due to WWII bombings, partly due to the area being very little urbanized anyway. A lot of this land was covered in the 60s by shantytowns where Algerian or Portuguese immigrants / refugees were living.











la defense is 60 years old this year
you can see on this picture the first building (ensemble bellini) of la defense, which was built 60 years ago,...1957_2017.
__________

*new bar in Paris La Defense underground parking*
under the slab in the not used areas

http://immobilier.lefigaro.fr/artic...efense-_d09b2978-3722-11e7-9d3a-591a0cf12696/








___________

*Paris 2024 summer olympic games*

athletics track on the Seine River
http://img.bfmtv.com/c/1256/708/49f/e96b24a891706be8884d605621395.jpeg








__________

*city of Bagnolet/ grand paris east
Blanqui_Malassis district restructuring_extension*n








http://www.leparisien.fr/espace-pre...novation-est-en-marche-22-09-2016-6140183.php
__________

*A big European team near Paris before 2021-2022 ?*
https://www.lequipe.fr/Basket/Artic...en-aux-portes-de-paris-d-ici-2021-2022/801334
grand paris north east








__________

*new court house of paris*
clichy batignolles district
paris 17th
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...643_380194869041660_1576651364438638592_n.jpg


----------



## erbse

La Defense would have been better if they had taken on the old streetgrid, which you can see with some remaining old quarters intact in this aerial view. You can have both, modern skyscrapers, and a really organic, "grown" urban layout. See the City of London, which is breathtaking in this regard. La Defense rather feels detached and disintegrated in comparison, though it had the same chance.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

erbse said:


> La Defense would have been better if they had taken on the old streetgrid, which you can see with some remaining old quarters intact in this aerial view. You can have both, modern skyscrapers, and a really organic, "grown" urban layout. See the City of London, which is breathtaking in this regard. La Defense rather feels detached and disintegrated in comparison, though it had the same chance.


La Defense has an unique urbanism, La Defense is an unique "creature", La Defense is Le Corbusier's fantasy, La Defense is the coronary of Athens 1933 charter, La Defense is a prototype of the 1950's and 1960's, La Defense is a impregnable citadel, La Defense is an eagle's nest, La Defense is the triumph of brutalism, futurism, concrete architecture and urbanism....., La Defense is an UFO, an unique achievment, 
but going to be humanized and gets modernized in the current standards.

La Defense is not Manhattan, is not Pudong of course, because has skyscrapers far smaller......and much more tiny
but when i walk in La Defense district, i am a time traveller......i feel in the 1950's and in a future metropolis......
thanks to the unique urbanism, underground areas, underground roads, a lot of footbridges, overpasses, a giant slab, fountains and contemporary sculptures.........
La Defense is unique, an Unique urbanistic realization, La Defense is the XXI century's city of Venice without cars, La Defense is Gotham City, La Defense is an unique realized Utopia.......


----------



## erbse

It's unique indeed. Being unique for the sake of it isn't always favourable though. 
As you realised, by stating that there are many necessary optimisation processes ongoing.


----------



## kisssme

new tower project 
244m , possible future headquater of Total
investor is insurance company Groupama


----------



## alexandru.mircea

I like the La Défense as a public space at ground level, I think its big failure is with the undergound parts. A horrid mess like from a sci-fi distopian movie.


----------



## delvie76

Great !
So this project reminds me the sisters towers


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

alexandru.mircea said:


> I like the La Défense as a public space at ground level, I think its big failure is with the undergound parts. A horrid mess like from a sci-fi distopian movie.


la defense is a gotham city....an utopian achievment.......
and about the new project/proposal, this Link Tower is amazing.....surprising...go la defense go !!!!!!!!
La Defense european Super Star !!!!


----------



## KiffKiff

I really like this new tower. A bigger rendering :



cochise75 said:


> Source : http://www.leparisien.fr/puteaux-92...eut-dominer-la-defense-16-05-2017-6954837.php


Eiffel Tower : 324m
Hermitage Tower 1 : 320m
Hermitage Tower 2 : 320m
The Link Tower : 244m
First Tower : 231m
Sisters Tower : 229m
Hekla Tower : 220m
Montparnasse Tower : 210m
Air2 Tower : 203m
Arena Tower : 200m
ect

Not bad at all. :cheers:


----------



## cochise75

^^
217489394


----------



## cochise75

Source : http://link-ladefense.com/


----------



## Parisian75

Oh mon dieu je suis déjà FAN! Quelle merveille! Et superbe emplacement pour rééquilibrer la perspective. MAGNIFIQUE! AMBITIEUX!


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Parisian75 said:


> Oh mon dieu je suis déjà FAN! Quelle merveille! Et superbe emplacement pour rééquilibrer la perspective. MAGNIFIQUE! AMBITIEUX!


salut oui c'est vrai et une qualité incroyable, pas l'habitude de ça à la defense
yes and a fabulous quality very high standards.........samely like in london nyc...


----------



## 676882

kisssme said:


> new tower project
> 244m , possible future headquater of Total
> investor is insurance company Groupama


When will it be know, will they build that marvellous tower or not?


----------



## Demos-cratos

*J'adore !!! I hope the staff of TOTAL COMPANY will choose this project ! *

:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## hseugut

Yes but Hermitage will ruin this.


----------



## kisssme

hseugut said:


> Yes but Hermitage will ruin this.


why?


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

__________

*Nautical Base restructuring_extension*
city of Vaires-sur-Marne/ grand paris east
http://www.20minutes.fr/paris/19605...tique-vaires-marne-yeux-rives-jeux-olympiques


















by Julien Combes +AUER + WEBER + ASSOZIIERTE
__________

*paris asia business center*
city of tremblay /grand paris north east
http://www.fordaq.com/newsletter/119939/Lsm.jpg








__________

Beaugrenelle district/Paris 15th
*new hotel by Ora-ïto+ daniel buren*
"first urban lodge"..106 rooms for 434 people
http://www.leparisien.fr/hauts-de-seine-92/boulogne-billancourt-92100/








__________

paris la defense
*grande arche rooftop*








https://www.francebleu.fr/s3/cruise...-4b9d-a345-ff544812dd00/860_defenseponton.jpg
__________

_OLYMPICS GAMES PARIS 2024_

http://www.france24.com/fr/diaporam...-2024-visite-cio-jeux-olympiques-images-sport


----------



## kisssme

foundation stone ceremony Today for the Duo Towers


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Eastway_Alseï offices building_construction site*
porte des lilas/paul meurice street
Paris 19th_20th

http://www.alsei.com/fr/programme/lilas-meurice
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DAGfqo5VYAAdEsM.jpg


















__________

*grand central saint lazare*
construction site of offices building
paris 9th









https://scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagra...01_1932705296942463_2839786544519184384_n.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DAHppbsXcAAGuOn.jpg








__________

*new police station*
paris 13th

https://scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagra...579_764145097101178_2382180426492936192_n.jpg








__________

*construction site near polish church*
Chanel/cambon+saint honore streets
paris 1th

https://scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagra...143_462910620713517_5051072197989236736_n.jpg








__________

*zac benoit hure*
city of bagnolet /grand paris east
https://scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagra...765_434675666887893_1960091579175665664_n.jpg








__________

*new square contrescarpe*
paris 5th









https://scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagra...42_1918018938483800_1342953672648163328_n.jpg
__________

*austerlitz rail station*
indoor construction site
paris 13th

https://scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagra...21_1893054974245780_4170392624278011904_n.jpg








__________

grand paris north
*autoroute/freeway A16 extension*
"croix verte" construction site

http://s1.lprs1.fr/images/2016/05/10/9fbf88e8-16c7-11e6-9ecd-9b90c69656d8_1.jpg
https://scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagra...729_292578367856328_1351928049762828288_n.jpg

















__________

paris la defense
*trinity tower construction site*
https://scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagra...15_1883170911925280_2008095853117440000_n.jpg









https://scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagra...84_1385704071523229_7054803260527345664_n.jpg









https://scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagra...100_104481536802313_7771159421308108800_n.jpg








ieseg+skylight









grande arche rooftop
https://scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagra...928_423942864639369_8981546823831257088_n.jpg









UArena
https://scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagra...67_1754903914799670_7863398881986347008_n.jpg
___________

*impressive New subway entrance/exit*
Paris 1th Les Halles 
marguerite de navarre door
https://scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagra...36_1552120824806379_8541365688772591616_n.jpg


----------



## Bren

tuktoyaktuk said:


> *restructuring of Roland Garros tennis tournament*
> paris 16th







































http://immobilier.lefigaro.fr/article/en-2020-la-pluie-ne-sera-plus-un-probleme-a-roland-garros_05112958-4ab7-11e7-ac15-23b387afccae/


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*delivery of "Ecowest"*
58.000 sqm offices building/ 60% of the surface occupated by L'Oreal
city of levallois perret
grand paris west

https://media.licdn.com/media-proxy...hLPL5Rza0D8G4I4vnLIkkjcTnJY27dA4BYBI3iSdF_NQ8









https://media.licdn.com/media-proxy...kK_L5QjngD5u_eYrnfY10icKwII27dA4BYBI3iSdF_NQ8









https://media.licdn.com/media-proxy...A7KvKgQzTpD5LqLdzmfNggg5K0Io27dA4BYBI3iSdf4tY








_________

*Unicity*
New headquarters of Cetelem
city of levallois perret
grand paris west
36.000 sqm

https://media.glassdoor.com/l/10340/cetelem-office.jpg
https://lesommer.fr/photo/498_screen.jpg

















_________

*IRO*
new offices building project
city of chatillon
grand paris south
25.200 sqm
https://www.realestate.bnpparibas.f.../hauts-de-seine/chatillon-92320/11012043.html








_________

paris la defense
*refurbishment of Kupka C offices building*

https://www.google.fr/search?q=kupk...UICigB&biw=1600&bih=721#imgrc=NSPjnbCxldby2M:
http://defense-92.fr/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/DSC_8051-860x450_c.jpg


















__________

*Think*
restructuring of former YSL headquarters
city of neuilly sur seine
grand paris west
6.650 sqm
https://www.bnppre.fr/a-louer/burea...-bureaux-6540-m2-non-divisibles-10012985.html








__________

*7/11 boulevard haussmann*
offices building restructuring
paris 9th

https://www.google.fr/maps/place/11...ec3806ca8c96f46e!8m2!3d48.8724496!4d2.3362007
__________

*55 amsterdam street*
offices building restructuring
paris 8th

https://www.google.fr/maps/place/55...x72c253149c12adf8!8m2!3d48.880392!4d2.3263773
__________

*Brach Paris* 
Future 5 stars Evok Hotel
designed by Philippe Starck/opening year 2018
Richepin and Pompe streets/paris 16th
http://evokhotels.com/brach-printemps2018/

https://www.google.fr/maps/place/37...x33c790e80cad5f8!8m2!3d48.8611134!4d2.2752331

video of construction site





http://www.hacs-restauration.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/Hotel-Kross-Paris.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Gare du Nord_rail station*
paris 10th

new business center with coworking spaces
http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-7501...d-un-centre-d-affaires-11-06-2017-7039419.php
__________

city of choisy le roi
grand paris east
*new tourism and student residence*
3 stars All Suites Appart Hôtel / 430 beds
http://www.pichet.com/Espace-Presse...ier-et-etudiant-ALL-SUITES-a-Choisy-le-Roi-94








__________

*la samaritaine construction site*
paris 1th

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DBzcUR9XgAAcRC1.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DBzcUR-WAAcd5ga.jpg

















___________

*Grand Paris Express construction site*
city of clamart
grand paris south

https://www.alternatives-economique...-xlarge/public/field/image/rea_252933_014.jpg








__________

*Paris Port*
city of Gennevilliers
grand paris north west
http://www.haropaports.com/fr/paris
second river port in europe.


















___________

*list of new housing projects*
grand paris
http://www.explorimmoneuf.com/programme/immobilier-ile+de+france-promoteur-1
___________

*subway line extension*
grand paris
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...579_430985937275749_1238734916821188608_n.jpg








__________

*stationf*
paris 13th
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...836_269234770207792_6702031616249692160_n.jpg








__________

*this summer in Paris you will swimm in the ourcq channel*
paris 19th
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...254_744225205764457_5463938131319324672_n.jpg








__________

*intown paris*
20.000 sqm offices
by Bechu
budapest square
paris 9th
http://www.batirama.com/images/article/14615-Intown1_DSC4435.jpg








__________

*Vivacity
*offices building restructured
155 bercy street
paris 12th
http://www.vpgreen.fr/projets/vivacity-paris



























__________

*paris 13th rive gauche*
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...449_228941297611213_6364963063895949312_n.jpg








__________

*chatelet les halles subway station*
paris 1th
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...06_1801841966794380_4234955143902134272_n.jpg









*paris les halles*
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...115_119793645273283_5334840021516025856_n.jpg








___________

*Philharmonie de Paris*
Jean Nouvel_Brigitte Metra architects
paris 19th
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...562_913185205488736_1896414011793080320_n.jpg








___________

*swimming pool keller*
beaugrenelle district
paris 15th
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...390_615548531973641_6973281538548957184_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Gare du Nord_rail station*
paris 10th
restructuring project
http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75010/paris-decouvrez-la-gare-du-nord-du-futur-12-06-2017-7044273.php








__________

*Palais/palace Chaillot *
theatre+square restructuring
paris 16th

http://www.constructioncayola.com/b...113029/paris-palais-chaillot-poursuit-mue.php








__________

*project of the new bridge "Salpêtrière"*
paris 13th rive gauche
https://www.businessimmo.com/conten...t-de-la-realisation-du-pont-de-la-salpetriere
by Arcadis_Wilkinson Eyre Architects_Atelier Arpentère








__________

*Department Store Le Printemps *
boulevard haussmann
now open on sunday 
http://www.la-croix.com/Economie/So...sormais-ouvert-dimanche-2017-06-11-1200854119
__________

City of Vitry sur Seine
grand paris south east
*new district Ardoines/grand paris express district*
http://img.bfmtv.com/c/0/708/ef1/3e7aefaf0368035fb47ecf3fd56e2.png








__________

city of Bobigny
grand paris north east
*district residential Karl Marx*
restructuring until year 2020

http://s1.lprs1.fr/images/2017/05/29/6995373_46f48e7a-447f-11e7-bba9-ff49291286aa-1_1000x625.jpg
http://s1.lprs1.fr/images/2017/06/11/23ba0bb0-4eca-11e7-a1e8-25ed8685a7a2_1.jpg
http://s1.lprs1.fr/images/2017/06/11/7040793_ee0fb7ac-4dc6-11e7-8e08-5cfafa2fc913-1_1000x625.jpg


























__________

paris la defense
*tower saint gobain in progress*








https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...909_225368531308457_6945478273916731392_n.jpg
__________

Passage Ourcq
paris 19th
*permanent art installation*
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DAWeenpW0AETVAd.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DAWedNEXoAECa7h.jpg

















artistic project "urban reconquest " voted year 2014
__________

*Tempo *
offices building by ateliers 234_jean mas
17.000 sqm
rosa parks district
paris 19th

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C8Pozv0XkAAi2iX.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C8Po0cHXcAAzqAx.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C8pYBUdXYAAA6yQ.jpg


----------



## Sevillano47

They look russian comitblocks.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Sevillano47 said:


> They look russian comitblocks.











yes but they are refurbished...you know you can see in every big urban areas such comitblocks...
this district will look better in 3 years (2020)...i hope


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*paris la defense*

1.*student residence of cherbourg*
by jean nouvel
blob:http://www.devisubox.com/f002a9dc-5776-4b06-a2ba-01ecd87f619c









2.*alto tower in construction*
http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_project_sProjectName=tour_alto

















__________

*new offices building project/*
public inquiry coming soon
46.761 sqm/by ecdm architects
bac d'asnières district/city of clichy la garenne
grand paris north west

https://fr.calameo.com/read/004942482809170417468
http://ecdm.eu/?p=8583


----------



## pariskyline

la residence de chebourg avance vite!!!


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

pariskyline said:


> la residence de chebourg avance vite!!!


yes and you can see every hours the progress
salut oui tu peux suivre le chantier en direct ! 

*voici le lien : here the link*
http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_project_sProjectName=rose_de_cherbourg

on page 521 you have a lot of constructions sites live
à la page 521 tu as les liens pour voir pleins de chantiers en direct.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*city of Melun*
grand paris south east

*Santepole/new hospital*
88.000 sqm / 734 beds

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DAm-7jtWsAA3jwK.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DAm_tuTXoAA_aCA.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DAm_xUcXcAQByjq.jpg


























__________

*paris la defense*









most fabulous picture of la defense :nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:
__________

*new galeries lafayette department store*
in construction/ paris avenue des champs elysees









__________

*new court house of paris*
clichy batignolles district
paris 17th
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...44_1783924214951378_2774811549120856064_n.jpg









https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...860_142934746254593_6583841872974708736_n.jpg








__________

*paris la defense*
window building in progress on left 
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...48_1680813028625509_1653262744796790784_n.jpg








__________

*Paris 13th rive gauche*
stationf
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCSOcycXkAA5C5_.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

.......ok let's go ! paris is more important than critics !
__________

*Reinvent Paris*
*the project "Etoile-Voltaire"* is cancelled by the administrative court, but paris mayor hidalgo appeals...
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCXcTgjWAAIoHdB.jpg








http://www.immoweek.fr/bureaux/actu...oile-voltaire-enterre-tribunal-administratif/
__________

city of montevrain77/marne la vallee
grand paris east
*New construction site started "Duo Verde" with 66 housing positive energy*
Marne la Vallée‏ @Marne_la_Vallee 6 h

















Marne la Vallée‏ @Marne_la_Vallee 6 h
__________

paris la defense
*Nexans society regrouping into the building "Vinci"*
http://defense-92.fr/immobilier/nexans-se-regroupe-a-defense-limmeuble-vinci-52403








__________

*Daguerre street *
paris 14th
improve roadway
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...24_1350384915010000_4061787465596272640_n.jpg


----------



## pariskyline

Bravo tu es le seul qui s interesse et qui poste des photos!!! Bravo


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Paris 13th rive gauche

*constructions sites with new pictures*

http://www.constructioncayola.com/b...-amenagement-zac-paris-rive-gauche-images.php
__________

city of joinville le pont
grand paris east
*new district in construction "Coeur de Marne" with 169 housing and a school*
altarea cogedim investor
http://coeur-de-marne-avant-premiere-8948.immobilier-neuf.com/


























__________

*Sorbonne Nouvelle construction site*
paris 12th
de portzamparc architect

https://chantier-nation-sorbonne-no...ine-3/?blogsub=confirming#blog_subscription-9








__________

*Duo towers in construction* 
paris 13th rive gauche
by jean nouvel architects
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCXdKk3XsAE165_.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

pariskyline said:


> Bravo tu es le seul qui s interesse et qui poste des photos!!! Bravo


salut pariskyline, 
il y a estourbi, dougdoug, kissme, milo92, vincent, cochise.... et d'autres, 
même si pour 12 millions d'habitants c'est peu.

moi c'est depuis l'alsace que je trouve toutes les news,
google, instagram, facebook etc ..... et j'invite les membres dont les nouveaux à faire de même...

nous avons tous je pense 15 mn de temps par jour pour poster 1 photo ou 1 news, non c'est l'absence d'intérêt .......

et lorsque l'on passe devant des chantiers parisiens, on pourrait avoir le réflexe "je prends une photo" pour les provinciaux........
__________

Grand paris north
*Air-space museum of Le Bourget airport*
refurbishment

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCWVxteWAAAVk48.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCWV5AHXcAQVpWd.jpg

















__________

*ENS_Paris_Saclay construction site*
grand paris south

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paris-Saclay
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCXxKlxXoAEiIbT.jpg








__________

*Condorcet campus* 
construction site start
city of aubervilliers
grand paris north

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCXj9x7XgAAeaBP.jpg








__________

*New Decathlon store/3.600 sqm*
porte de chatillon_city malakoff
grand paris south
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C_2eTAZXUAArmn7.jpg








now open


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

city of pantin
grand paris north east
*new construction site of 183 housing*
emerige investor

http://www.epdc.fr/reference/117-rue-victor-hugo
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...20_1883707388556706_8748690516134068224_n.jpg








__________

paris la defense
*the link tower + carre michelet building on left*

"@Groupama_Immo asked PCA-STREAM to design The Link :an innovative project that reinvents the highrise model, palliating its major intrinsic defect: verticality. The Link is emblematic of the transformation of working places and of a new relation to the city. Its two wings are connected by the “links”, platforms of life and encounters offering spaces that foster serendipity and collective intelligence, while giving an unprecedented place to nature in a high-rise building."

http://cdn.skyrisecities.com/sites/default/files/images/articles/2017/05/27064/27064-94336.jpg








__________

*construction site La Pepiniere *
Laborde street/ Paris 8th
20.000 sqm offices

by pca stream architects
https://www.pca-stream.com/fr/projets/la-pepiniere-laborde-10
http://topager.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/LABORDE-1.jpg









https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...150_217855815400529_7375383841453637632_n.jpg
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...99_1880858045570758_8343310431628034048_n.jpg
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...61_1780900455534620_1397764142609203200_n.jpg


----------



## lucky5

https://www.google.si/maps/@48.8867578,2.244963,107a,35y,72.48h,61.97t/data=!3m1!1e3

vous êtes surs a propos de la tour Link? Car regardez son emplacement..c'est bizarre non?


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

lucky5 said:


> https://www.google.si/maps/@48.8867578,2.244963,107a,35y,72.48h,61.97t/data=!3m1!1e3
> 
> vous êtes surs a propos de la tour Link? Car regardez son emplacement..c'est bizarre non?


salut lucky5, si la tour the link se fait, alors elle se situera à côté de la tour allianz, ils raseront donc un immeuble bas Michelet

hello lucky5, its the right place for the future the link tower.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Keep up the good work Benoît, without you this thread dies.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

https://scontent-cdt1-1.cdninstagra...34_1877682325818266_4631444951048126464_n.jpg








court house of paris
clichy batignolles district
paris 17th


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Paris Hotels Palaces capital*
http://www.leparisien.fr/magazine/g...e-capitale-des-palaces-16-06-2017-7052262.php








_________

_VIVA TECHNOLOGY PARIS 2017_

VivaTech is a hub for the world’s innovators, tech-lovers and pioneers of the future - we exist to create relationships that will change business and society for tomorrow.

https://vivatechnology.com/

http://s1.lprs1.fr/images/2017/06/15/7053465_viva-2016-3c0f3093434-original_1000x625.jpg


----------



## lucky5

Je pense que ce quartier devrait etre demoli, pour faire quelque chose de mieux.. (preferablement des gratte-ciels :banana: )

This area should be replaced by something better..preferably skyscrapers


----------



## Titan Man

IMO, there are a lot of buildings in La Defense that should be replaced with something more modern and prettier, but I expect that will happen in the next years. However, the biggest flaw of La Defense is that its public spaces look rather abysmal, it's a place for cars. Don't get me wrong, the skyscrapers that are now there and those that are being built will form a spectacular skyline (fingers crossed for Hermitage Plaza), but from the street level it doesn't appear to be human-friendly.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

lucky5 said:


> Je pense que ce quartier devrait etre demoli, pour faire quelque chose de mieux.. (preferablement des gratte-ciels :banana: )
> 
> This area should be replaced by something better..preferably skyscrapers


but it will be very difficult because its a residential area, a lot of housing...
perhaps in 20 or 30 years when this residential buildings will be rotten and very old and after they could replace it by new residential towers.....in the future.....2030 ?????
pas évident, ce sont des logements, peut-être dans le futur pourront-ils être remplacés par des tours de logements....mais quand on voit le bordel qu'on a déjà avec les damiers........pour construire hermitage ? 
construire dans le futur des tours à la place des immeubles bas dans le district boieldieu ? va y en avoir des batailles à gagner et des recours à combattre !


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Titan Man said:


> IMO, there are a lot of buildings in La Defense that should be replaced with something more modern and prettier, but I expect that will happen in the next years. However, the biggest flaw of La Defense is that its public spaces look rather abysmal, it's a place for cars. Don't get me wrong, the skyscrapers that are now there and those that are being built will form a spectacular skyline (fingers crossed for Hermitage Plaza), but from the street level it doesn't appear to be human-friendly.


hello the slab of la defense is untouchable, it's the architectural signature feature of la defense


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

https://scontent-cdt1-1.cdninstagra...25_1877897619201367_7985404403056115712_n.jpg








arena92 from the top of grande arche de la defense
ok hello to everybody, this thread needs more atmosphere, please wake up wake up....

et commentez donnez votre avis...send post your comments please thanks
this construction is a real challenge....because this arena must be inaugurated in ..... 4 months with the concert of the Rolling Stones in october 2017...
_________
_________

*paris la defense*
https://scontent-cdt1-1.cdninstagra...060_657976567745962_8202212496732323840_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdt1-1.cdninstagra...161_478801355790962_7961779823775318016_n.jpg








the new tower Skylight on right side........and Ieseg campus at his feet !


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*grand central saint lazare*
Offices building in front of the saint lazare rail station
Paris 8e
by Carlyle investor and architect Jacques Ferrier 
17.500 sqm 

http://www.arcora.com/projets/immeuble-de-bureaux-360-saint-lazare/






















































works in progress
https://scontent-cdt1-1.cdninstagra...390_689569181238991_4380643788951912448_n.jpg








___________


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*paris la defense*

*window building in progress*
https://scontent-cdt1-1.cdninstagra...18_1396212337141455_8613181179799011328_n.jpg









*The Hotel CitizenM of Paris La Defense is Open*
https://scontent-cdt1-1.cdninstagra...846_187250975137373_2029862863337684992_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdt1-1.cdninstagra...254_808746049300414_4677516773174542336_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdt1-1.cdninstagra...98_1198363120308851_5860183730919833600_n.jpg








fabulous view/superbe vue

*la defense and saint gobain tower construction*
https://scontent-cdt1-1.cdninstagra...720_691897584332603_2425483476477149184_n.jpg








__________

*35 rue saint didier* construction site

restructuring of former military barracks
new residentials.
by louis paillard+wilmotte architects
Paris 16th

http://www.louispaillard.com/news-120



























https://www.google.fr/maps/place/1+...xf6132f367dc0c32f!8m2!3d48.866436!4d2.2839976
https://scontent-cdt1-1.cdninstagra...98_1218249044968697_6227305561013092352_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*buildings LCPC*
150 housing_parking 175 places_nursery_activities rooms
58 Boulevard Lefebvre
paris 15th

https://scontent-cdt1-1.cdninstagra...207_242921329528404_8509844408391172096_n.jpg








delivered
__________

*tempo*
offices building
rosa parks district
by jean mas-ateliers 234
paris 19th

https://media.licdn.com/media-proxy...zLvL5ETO1D5u_LInrKYkgjcTkd427dA4BYBI3iSdF_NQ8








__________

*Okko hotel + Smabtp headquarters*
by wilmotte architects
porte de sevres/ paris 15th








http://www.wilmotte.com/fr
__________

*32 rue Guersant*
offices building restructuring
paris 17th

http://lbb-architecture.com/realisation/1416-32-rue-guersant
https://scontent-cdt1-1.cdninstagra...67397_240829829722650_85379865330581504_n.jpg
https://scontent-cdt1-1.cdninstagra...653_140227019878627_7778733394271141888_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

hello since 16 days we have no pictures of Trinity la defense construction site.
bonjour ça fait 16 jours qu'on n'a plus de photos du chantier trinity la defense.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1278835&page=27


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Paris 13th rive gauche*
https://scontent-cdt1-1.cdninstagra...970_660162884176811_3576877918346805248_n.jpg








__________

*paris la defense*

*carre michelet building / restructuring*
https://scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagra...906_420633498321253_8095850668188762112_n.jpg









*window building restructuring*
https://scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagra...72_1518904781463869_3281661236722270208_n.jpg









*skylight tower + Ieseg campus*
https://scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagra...98_1947446808846409_7017036504992055296_n.jpg









*from the sky*
https://scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagra...160_308161502974377_8452219296037208064_n.jpg


----------



## gdipasqu

*besoin d'aide ?*



pariskyline said:


> Bravo tu es le seul qui s interesse et qui poste des photos!!! Bravo


sinon si y a vraiment des quartiers qui vous intéresse vraiment je peux essayer après mon boulot de me balader, mais je n'ai qu'un iphone 7+ pour prendre des photos c'est pas terrible terrible non plus.
Mais c'est possible surtout dans le 7eme, eventuellement 14eme, 10ème , un peu du 18 et 19 

par exemple,
secteur gare de lyon:

Tour Gamma D




Tour Paris-Lyon


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

https://scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagra...63_1761805260511130_6985961235489488896_n.jpg








la defense from the sky..wouaw this is a great pic :nuts:
__________

Paris 17th
*constructions sites Pouchet district*
https://scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagra...207_455015104875823_4356735990937681920_n.jpg








there's a lot of constructions sites and cranes in The Paris North West area around the ring-road...paris 17th_city of saint-ouen-city of clichy la garenne


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

gdipasqu said:


> Mais c'est possible surtout dans le 7eme, eventuellement 14eme, 10ème , un peu du 18 et 19


hello salut ah oui ce serait super ! oh yes thanks it would be great !!
i give you constructions sites/ je te donne des chantiers à visiter!

7eme : raspail-bac-grenelle; avenue de segur ex-siège michelin ; hopital laennec
14eme : faudrait voir si la renovation du CC gaité-montparnasse a commencé ; porte d'orleans boulevard jourdan campus + centre ratp
10ème : ptet autour des gares du nord et de l'est
18ème : chapelle international_porte de la chapelle
19ème : porte des lilas_rue paul meurice_face au perif ; district_gare rosa parks; place des fêtes/etc

si tu as le temps mais t'es pas obligé
when you have time enough, but you don't have to..


----------



## dougdoug

Hello, very good news, site preparation, Sisters tower





March 2017


May 2017


June 2017


----------



## dougdoug

Belvédère, restructuration, La Défense







Kosmo


----------



## dougdoug

U arena, Origin, and Vinci Tower


----------



## dougdoug

Tour Duo









TOWERS in gare de Lyon


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

great ! thank you for your pictures dougdoug 
__________

city of Massy
*New Atlantis district*
grand paris south

https://scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagra...380_130002690909445_5008319225941458944_n.jpg
https://scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagra...88_1447833258611608_5404754925089456128_n.jpg
https://scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagra...511_226200044559596_6859215234461073408_n.jpg
https://scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagra...094_218873808611796_2005057249654865920_n.jpg
https://scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagra...576_629464930592588_1287281271470292992_n.jpg














































https://scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagra...314_1719006145066671_428614440238186496_n.jpg
https://scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagra...850_717480631772069_4913057611525390336_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*city of bagnolet *

grand paris east
*new district benoit hure in construction+new city hall square*
https://scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagra...333_1696684513960333_132754286613364736_n.jpg









*mercuriales towers*
https://scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagra...69_1201729553287241_4281282168690311168_n.jpg








___________

city of montreuil
grand paris east
*Altais towers restructuring*

https://scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagra...318_301552496957926_5501322097894359040_n.jpg








https://scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagra...698_456099084741789_4366541933850394624_n.jpg








Altais on left side
__________

city of pantin
grand paris north east
*district Quatre Chemins restructuring until year 2020*
new housing+public park
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCbU9A3U0AANFK1.jpg








__________

paris 1th les halles district
*nelson mandela park extension*
https://scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagra...68_1906148956326851_6635469183758893056_n.jpg









https://scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagra...94_1470631786327592_3487598725222629376_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

paris la defense
*former tower Norma razed*

http://leschantiersparisiens.fr/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/Tour-Norma-42.jpg









and the new project 
http://lbb-architecture.com/img/realisations/6_1_1_1_1_1_1_1.jpg








__________

*city of Asnieres*
grand paris north west

*new Mixt Tower* approved
by http://www.edouardfrancois.com/projets/hauteur/details/article/58/asnieres/#.WUfqhWjyiM8
school_leisure center_housing : 22.000 sqm









*zac-nexity-apollonia*
by http://www.atelierslion.com/projets/asnieres-sur-seine-zac-nexity-apollonia/


























__________





listen to the music ...it's world class !


----------



## alexandru.mircea

ZAC Clichy-Batignolles, some pics from angles less often seen





































https://twitter.com/L_Autre_Paris/status/875658502429040641


----------



## duquercy

Clichy batignolles, the example of modern quarter for the future: High buildings, great gardens, modern public transportation!!


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

paris la defense
*tower trinity construction site*








https://defense-92.fr/chantiers/cha...-lacces-tunnel-de-defense-ferme-semaine-52480
__________

paris la defense
*U Arena construction*
http://www.leparisien.fr/nanterre-9...e-l-arrivee-des-stones-20-06-2017-7071867.php












































__________

*clichy batignolles district*
paris 17th

http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-7501...coquartier-intelligent-19-06-2017-7068042.php








__________

city of Saint Cyr l'Ecole/Versailles
grand paris south west
*new residential district Charles Renard*

https://www.eurovia.fr/agences/5849-watelet-tp


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

city of pontoise
grand paris north west
*"Bossut" district restructuring_extension*
http://www.leparisien.fr/val-d-oise...-commerces-et-d-ecoles-20-06-2017-7071615.php

680 housing/2.000 sqm shopping/green park








__________

paris 15th
district beaugrenelle
*slab+public areas refurbishment*
http://land-act.fr/projets/paysage,parcs-jardins/jardins-de-beaugrenelle/



























__________

*"16 gabriel Péri"*
new housing project
city of saint denis/grand paris north
https://www.plan-immobilier.fr/images/programmes/1002082/16-gabriel-peri_saint-denis-93200_vue1.jpg








__________

*Hauts de Cergy*
new residential district
city of Cergy/grand paris north west

https://www.medicis-patrimoine.com/...ergy-quartier-hauts-de-cergy-95000-18084.html
http://www.colombus-immobilier.com/programme-immobilier-cergy.html
https://logement.bnpparibas.fr/fr/immobilier-neuf/nos-references-ile-de-france-florica-cergy-95
https://quartet.archi/img_8950_jj/


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*eco district Hoche*
city of nanterre/ paris la defense
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCbm2BaVoAEu7an.jpg








___________

city of clichy la garenne
grand paris north west
*"Amadeus" new residential project*
http://www.eiffage-immobilier.fr/logement-neuf-clichy-amadeus.html








__________

city of noisy le grand
grand paris east
*"Arpege" new residential project*
https://logement.bnpparibas.fr/site...blic/noisylegrand_slidehome.jpg?itok=4O24YjUc








__________

paris 13th
*"Nuages" residentials*
by Xtu architects
http://www.pavillon-arsenal.com/dat...apture_decran_2017-06-13_a_15.06.23_07b74.png








__________

city of Drancy
grand paris north east
*new residential project "Quatuor"*

https://www.vinci-immobilier.com/appartement-neuf-drancy-midinettesbois-de-groslay-35801


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

https://scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagra...41_1898856763736489_6024575760247816192_n.jpg








clichy batignolles district
paris 17th
__________

city of boulogne billancourt
grand paris south west
https://scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagra...470_111086249503173_1984452135462371328_n.jpg








*horizons tower by nouvel on right+citylights towers on left *
__________

*district zac de Guipons/Ilot6*
headquarters of LCL/22.000sqm
city of villejuif
grand paris south
by hubert godet architects

http://www.gpfgroupe.fr/?portfolio=zac-de-guipons-ilot-6




































http://hubert-godet.com/projets/garonne-siège-social-de-lcl


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

city of asnieres
grand paris north west
*new project Asnières Université*
http://www.grandparisamenagement.fr/mobilisation-de-foncier-public-a-asnieres/
250 housing/ college for 700 students/sporting hall/shops/green park








_________

*paris 13th rive gauche*
building Be Open by Brenac Gonzalez on right
http://www.shapingbeauty.net/images/shapingbeauty/17907/02-be-open-atelier-brenac-gonzalez.jpg









c'est tout pour aujourd'hui/ see you tomorrow for new construction sites and projects
*impressive...unique the density of paris projects...world class !*
_________

*paris avenue des champs elysees*
*future brands coming soon*
https://www.lesechos.fr/thema/030394699866-les-champs-elysees-aimantent-les-enseignes-2096215.php

Chanel, Dior, Kiko, Citadium, Apple, Occitane.....


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

jean2345 said:


> https://youtu.be/zCs_vZQYu34


salut merci jean2345, je poste la video directement


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Thanks for all the updates, sterling work as always Benoît! 



tuktoyaktuk said:


> city of asnieres
> grand paris north west
> *new project Asnières Université*
> http://www.grandparisamenagement.fr/mobilisation-de-foncier-public-a-asnieres/
> 250 housing/ college for 700 students/sporting hall/shops/green park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________


This is very interesting, completely unlike the more contemporary looking projects that have been getting built / completed in this area (which is in and around the old Peugeot factory). I wonder if it's stone cladded or if it is just concrete made to look nice. 

It would seem to me that the address is 94 Rue des Gresillons, near the beautiful Cité Jardin (old social housing in red brick).


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

alexandru.mircea said:


> Thanks for all the updates, sterling work as always Benoît!
> 
> 
> 
> This is very interesting, completely unlike the more contemporary looking projects that have been getting built / completed in this area (which is in and around the old Peugeot factory). I wonder if it's stone cladded or if it is just concrete made to look nice.
> 
> It would seem to me that the address is 94 Rue des Gresillons, near the beautiful Cité Jardin (old social housing in red brick).


hello alexandru yes th building on the right side is different interesting...no glass fassade, seems to be stone....because all the altarea cogedim projects are now a little boring..

it would be interesting to have a list of french members from the region ile de france..and where they are living
-paris
-seine saint denis
-essonne
-val de marne etc
and in french ce serait interessant de savoir où habitent les membres franciliens par departement....si certains habitent pres ou dans les villes nouvelles etc
pour des photos hors de paris


----------



## Phencyclidine

Moi je suis à Alfortville dans le Val De Marne, à la confluence de la Seine et de la Marne.

Honnêtement, à part Chinagora, le Pont à l'anglais et les quais au couché du soleil il n'y a rien de foufou...


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Phencyclidine said:


> Moi je suis à Alfortville dans le Val De Marne, à la confluence de la Seine et de la Marne.
> 
> Honnêtement, à part Chinagora, le Pont à l'anglais et les quais au couché du soleil il n'y a rien de foufou...


salut bienvenue .... il y a une maison de retraite assez bizarre là bas..
http://s1.lprs1.fr/images/2017/03/12/6756228_b2c7b0ee-04e9-11e7-b918-9fb5af5a8912-1.jpg
http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/29746355.jpg
in your city perhaps this retirement home.

housing in alfortville
http://www.anma.fr/fr/projets/alfortville-marne-logements/
medialibrary alfortville
http://p3.storage.canalblog.com/36/58/65506/11427441.jpg
swimming pool alfortville
https://www.google.fr/search?q=alfo...q=alfortville+aquatique&imgrc=tm94hYyTlwbUfM:
new school alfortville
http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/93460721.jpg
residential building
http://www.constructioncayola.com/e...7-logements-inauguree-alfortville_620x350.jpg etc
welcome phen......et les autres manifestez vous aussi merci.... and i hope we can boost this thread now !!! come on forumers and speak post here thank you


----------



## clouchicloucha

It seems Tour Aurore has begun its deconstruction to let place of Air² project in La Défense kay:


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

clouchicloucha said:


> It seems Tour Aurore has begun its deconstruction to let place of Air² project in La Défense kay:


thank you clouchicloucha....la defense will boom the next years :banana:


----------



## Jean-Pierre

Very good thanks. How do you know it might be under deconstruction?


----------



## Jean-Pierre

http://www.semapa.fr/Nos-chantiers-en-direct

Voila quelques chantiers en direct!!!


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Jean-Pierre said:


> Very good thanks. How do you know it might be under deconstruction?


hello jean pierre, look at the french forum........they have more news about it ! 
thanks jean pierre for the links

hello dear french forumers, you can post here in french when you can't write in english...we can translate after your french posts in english
chers membres français, vous pouvez poster en français ici si vous ne savez pas ecrire en anglais, il y a assez de monde pour traduire ensuite en anglais


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

hello here a lot of constructions sites in LIVE 

*PARIS CONSTRUCTIONS SITES LIVE*

NEW HIPPODROME LONGCHAMP
http://www.nouveaulongchamp.com/le-chantier-en-direct








__________

75 REUILLY STREET PARIS 12
https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php...Name=75_reuilly#no-zoom,noScroll,prevent-zoom








__________

CITE GLACIERE PARIS 13
https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php...e=cite_glaciere#no-zoom,noScroll,prevent-zoom








__________

MILITARY BARRACKS REUILLY PARIS 12
https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php...arserne_reuilly#no-zoom,noScroll,prevent-zoom








__________

RAIL STATION AUTEUIL SOCIAL HOUSINGS PARIS 16
https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php...PjvName=auteuil#no-zoom,noScroll,prevent-zoom








__________

VILLAGES NATURE AQUALAGOON
http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=aqualagon








__________

PARIS RIVE GAUCHE
http://www.semapa.fr/Suivre-nos-chantiers-en-direct

















__________

RIS ORANGIS LARGEST WOOD BUILDING IN EUROPE
http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=eco_quartier_val_de_ris








__________

METRO LINE 4 EXTENSION BAGNEUX
http://www.prolongement-m4.fr/en-direct-du-chantier








__________

CLICHY BATIGNOLLES PARIS17
http://www.clichy-batignolles.fr/








__________

TRAMWAY LINE 3 EXTENSION + PARIS COURTHOUSE
http://www.tramway.paris.fr/un-oeil-sur-le-chantier-du-17e









http://fpjparelia.digitime.fr/








__________

PARIS LA DEFENSE
blob:http://www.devisubox.com/5e4a7925-7171-4bf7-8c2b-b43c10b1fbd6









http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=campus_ieseg









http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=croissant








__________

CHAPELLE INTERNATIONAL PARIS 18
http://vps100785.ovh.net/PHOTOS/CHAPELLE/1024/20161103-150842.JPG


----------



## Jean-Pierre

Site skyscrapercity tour air 2?


----------



## alexandru.mircea

I hadn't realized that the Institute for the Arab World is so old. They are rennovating the Southern façade for the 30th anniversary this autumn:










http://www.lejdd.fr/jdd-paris/pour-...de-arabe-soffre-une-nouvelle-jeunesse-3366308

TBH I hadn't even known about the particularities of this façade before reading this article. I just thought it was an Arab-inspired design.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

alexandru.mircea said:


> I hadn't realized that the Institute for the Arab World is so old. They are rennovating the Southern façade for the 30th anniversary this autumn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lejdd.fr/jdd-paris/pour-...de-arabe-soffre-une-nouvelle-jeunesse-3366308
> 
> TBH I hadn't even known about the particularities of this façade before reading this article. I just thought it was an Arab-inspired design.


hello yes the arab institute is 30 years old : 1987_2017


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Chapelle International* construction site
new cranes
http://www.chapelleinternational.sncf.com/
paris 18th/porte de la chapelle








__________

*stationf *
paris 13th rive gauche
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DC5wVtPUMAA2Pik.jpg








__________

Orly Airport
grand paris south
*New Terminal in progress*
http://www.leparisien.fr/orly-94310/orly-un-chantier-a-385-millions-d-euros-21-06-2017-7075113.php








__________

city of bobigny
grand paris north east
zac ourcq/
*offices buildings "Luminem"*
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C5mAORBXQAIc8Kb.jpg








__________

*villages nature leisure complex*
grand paris east
http://www.leparisien.fr/seine-et-m...ture-en-avant-premiere-17-06-2017-7060344.php
more pictures on this link








__________

city of montrouge
*Ipso Facto offices building*
grand paris south
26.000 sqm
http://lesmaconsparisiens.fr/realisation/montrouge-rue-de-la-vanne


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

paris 18th/porte de montmartre
district binet montmartre
*2 hotels + offices in construction*
https://scontent-frt3-2.cdninstagra...2438_121892088408430_385469758583078912_n.jpg









http://ecdm.eu/?p=8138









http://www.constructioncayola.com/e...alyshotel-pare-une-facade-ardoise_620x350.jpg








___________

*Paris*
https://scontent-frt3-2.cdninstagra...496_343424699408912_6655381176129159168_n.jpg








___________

paris 1th
*la samaritaine construction site*
https://scontent-frt3-2.cdninstagra...545_304671259961025_4457393085004906496_n.jpg








___________

*Post Louvre* restructuring
paris 1th
Nathalie Appéré‏Compte certifié @nathalieappere 
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCMi6RAXcAEODB8.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCMi6REWsAAEQGI.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCMi6RBW0AAeSvG.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCMi6RAXYAAbBSb.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Paris celebrates the Worldwide Olympic Day*

http://www.paris.fr/actualites/paris-celebrates-the-worldwide-olympic-day-4922

https://scontent-frt3-2.cdninstagra...846_145660229316784_7260407373666189312_n.jpg








Athletics track on the Seine river for Olympics Games 2024....promoting 
great

https://scontent-frt3-2.cdninstagra...613_144842279407643_2306989980230090752_n.jpg








very nice whith all this colorfull boats
__________

Paris
*French Senate*
*refurbishment of 2 Inner courtyards*

http://www.cougnaud-construction.com/habits-neufs-de-lassemblee-senat/








__________

*College de France_Civilisations Institute restructuring*
site Cardinal Lemoine_Paris 5th

by http://www.moussafir.fr/fr/restruct...isations-college-de-france-paris-5e-2015-2019
in progress . more pictures on this link



























__________

Paris 12th
https://scontent-frt3-2.cdninstagra...098_441813199520694_2575038975072796672_n.jpg








*building Vivacity on left side/in background rail station lyon with towers restructuring*


----------



## dougdoug

thanks again for your pics tuktoyaktuk

Saint Gobain Tower


----------



## dougdoug

Pascal tower, refurbishment, La Défense













Trinity tower











Preparation site Sisters tower


----------



## dougdoug

Alto tower


----------



## dougdoug

carré Michelet building LaDéfense






Window building







Kosmo











Campusea


----------



## dougdoug

U Arena


----------



## dougdoug

New Gymnasium in Courbevoie next La Défense


----------



## dougdoug

Line 14 extension (5km) new station Pont Cardinet 17th district (North of Paris)
Will open in 2019


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

wouaw super merci pour toutes ces photos de chantiers dougdoug.
vivement les étages de trinity, alto, sisters, hekla etc qui grimpent.


----------



## Avemano

dougdoug said:


> thanks again for your pics tuktoyaktuk
> 
> Saint Gobain Tower
> 
> ...


Density :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

"

Registered User

January 16th, 2017, 06:06 AM

PARIS 17e - ZAC Clichy Batignolles (hors TGI)

Pour rien au monde je voudrais vivre dans ce quartier, c'est un quartier année 70 80 bis, dans dix ans tu auras les meme trafics de drogue et les meme coins craignos.

Architecturalement c'est horrible, des boites à chaussures a fenetres asymétrique ici et la, aucune cohérence architectural, aucune idée, aucune vision, si ce n'est la cohérence du laid et de l'insipide, si encore c'était moderne mais bien fait, sobre, classe, comme certains édifices londoniens fait de pierres et de verres mais la c'est juste l'exemple type d'une eco quartier qui défigure une ville, surtout une ville comme Paris. 

Vous avez beaucoup d'exemple d'un projet immobilier contemporain dans Paris qui fasse l'unanimité de la plupart? C'est TOUJOURS laid. 

On se croirait dans un coin au pif d'une ville du tiers monde ou d'un pays en voie de devellopement type Kosovo. Tu montres le coin en photo a un type au pif jamais il te dira que c'est Paris en premier lieu.

Le parc est vide, sans ame, sans charme, aucun relief, je ne demandais pas les Buttes Chaumont mais un minimum. 

On construit les ghettos de demain mais dans l'intra muros cette fois ci et on enlaidit la capitale. J'essaye d'éviter un maximum les topic avec le mot ZAC à l'interieur, ca me révolte trop ce que l'on est en train de faire dans l'intra muros a travers les funestes ZAC et autres "petites opérations urbaines".

Et dire que y'en a qui se plaigne de l'haussmanien à outrance et qui ose ouvrir des topic "peut on detruire de l'haussmanien", bah ouais les gars mais si c'est pour faire de la merde pareil à la place vous savez ou vous pouvez vous le foutre votre envie de renouveau intra muros.

Meme à La Défense y'a beaucoup de gachis, beaucoup de batiment de moyenne taille type ecoquartier enlaidisse le lieu alors que tu pourrais faire des immeubles moderne mega classe a base de verre, fer, brique, trois matériaux qui se marie a merveille et qui créer des quartier mega classe quand c'est bien fait.

Tout les batiments qui longe l'axe jusqu'a l'arche et meme au dela derriere U Arena y'a que des laidrons alors que tu fous des immeubles en pierre et verre tu créer un axe de ouf type residence privée alors que c'est meme pas privé en vrai.

Londres fait beaucoup d'horreur une fois sortie de la city mais aussi des truc vachement chouette a base de brique, fer et verre. Nous a Paname quasiment pas, c'est du eco quartier effet plastoque, on est déjà bien loin des "hlm" en brique rouge d'il y a quelques décénies et qui se mariait superbement avec l'haussmanien en plus d'apporter une nuance supplémentaire a notre riche patrimoine."

*ma réponse : *
pathetique ! je n'ai jamais lu autant de conn****s dans un seul texte ! 
l'esprit de critique c'est tellement facile les bras croisés quand on n'a pas été aux commandes ou impliqué dans une réalisation.....
et puis un immeuble se juge egalement à l'interieur.....


----------



## duquercy

Effectivement, pathétique, et arretons cette comparaison stérile Londres Paris qui est stérile, ces deux villes n'ont rien à voir, en terme géographique, de type de population, d'histoire de son urbanisme et j'en passe.... et que ce forumer parte en vacances au Kosovo, ça lui remettrait les idées en place...


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

city of serris
val d'europe/grand paris east
Victoria Park
new residential project in construction/77 housing

https://www.legendre-immobilier.com/logements-neufs/ile-de-france/nouveau-victoria-park


















https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DC2oWxHWAAAaPcZ.jpg








__________

*Hippodrome Longchamp_racetrack*
bois de boulogne
paris 16th
in progress

Damien Rebourg‏ @Damien_Rebourg 
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DDO3nd7WsAALCsG.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DDO3tREXkAEEuMe.jpg


















__________

city of aubervilliers
grand paris north
new construction site
*the 6th college_middle school of this city*

by http://www.fabricedusapin.fr/fr/architecture-urbanisme/architecture/1000-6eme-college


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

city of orsay
Paris Saclay district
grand paris south

new construction site of 6.750 sqm
by architects brenac gonzalez
*FLI (new Physical_material center)*

http://www.u-psud.fr/fr/universite/...ayonnement/fast-lptms-et-institut-pascal.html
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DDAWdknXkAARKrJ.jpg


























___________

orly airport
grand paris south
*new footbridge*
http://www.baudinchateauneuf.com/actualites/passerelle-coeur-d-orly-suivez-le-chantier-en-images

















__________

*clichy batignolles district*
paris 17th
https://scontent-frt3-2.cdninstagra...884_468857916800922_1478510614400729088_n.jpg








__________

city of Romainville
grand paris east
71/75 avenue gaston roussel
*new offices project "Envergure"*
*51.000 sqm*

https://immobilier.cbre.fr/offre/a-...mainville/76044.aspx?TT=1&Search=93&RefID=193
first renderings


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*offices building restructuring "Eco One"*
paris 16th/ 37 boulevard montmorency
13.826 sqm by architects dgla
delivery year 2018

https://www.bnppre.fr/a-louer/burea...bureaux-13826-m2-non-divisibles-13013700.html



























https://www.google.fr/maps/place/37...87e90027d30ddd23!8m2!3d48.8533801!4d2.2633178
__________

city of tremblay
rome street/
cdg airport/grand paris north
*new offices building "Baikal" in progress*
adjoining building with ADP headquarters
13.000 sqm
https://immobilier.jll.fr/location-bureaux/bureaux-a-louer-tremblay-en-france-93290-579114

















__________

paris la defense
*U arena in progress*
https://img.20mn.fr/8ZyvbCguSI2ABpw...0-juin-2017-salle-u-arena-pleine-construction








__________

city of choisy le roi
grand paris south east
*new district Port + new Seine river banks delivered*
http://s1.lprs1.fr/images/2017/06/25/7085415_13f81914-591b-11e7-97f3-07810dbb137a-1.jpg








http://www.sadev94.fr/nos_operations/amenagement/le_quartier_du_port

location google maps street view
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.7617...XVafxUmA!2e0!5s20160801T000000!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*presentation of new foundation Pinault*
bourse du commerce/ paris 1th
works by Tadao Ando architect
108 millions euros/7.700 sqm public spaces/1 restaurant/underground auditorium of 300 seats/

http://www.lefigaro.fr/arts-exposit...voile-in-situ-la-collection-pinault-paris.php
http://www.cnewsmatin.fr/france/201...-future-fondation-pinault-se-devoilent-758697

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DDPbd5zXgAE2km9.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DDQgLzCXgAABVKk.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DDPCmufXUAAuOIo.jpg



































architecte tadao ando on left side

http://img.aws.la-croix.com/2017/06...sition-Fondation-Pinault-Paris_0_1399_784.jpg









*Former Paris stock exchange to be reborn as major new art museu*m
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...exchange-to-be-reborn-as-major-new-art-museum

___________

*new citizenm hotel*
paris la defense
view from a room........
https://scontent-frt3-2.cdninstagra...36_1693870184249321_5109378784214122496_n.jpg


----------



## KiffKiff

*Villages Nature - Leisure Complex (work in progress)*



cochise75 said:


> © Ghislain van Deijk


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

_STATION F_

*world's largest startups campus *
inaugurated today in Paris 13th

website in english
https://stationf.co/

report in english by new york times
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/29/business/station-f-tech-incubator-france.html



























*on left Xavier Niel* french Billionaire (fortune 10 billion euros) *investor*_father of station f
*on right Roxanne Varza* american business woman and *director* of station f




































https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DDe0lXMXYAUjgvt.jpg
_____

*STATIONF in figures*
https://stationf.co/fr/

*34,000 sq meters*
3000+ desks in the startup zone
10+ international startup programs
1 makerspace
1 restaurant, 4 kitchens, 1 café, 1 bar
*24/7 access*
8 event spaces

"Join the world’s biggest startup campus
STATION F is the only startup campus gathering a whole entrepreneurial ecosystem under one roof."






*Station f is located in former Halle freyssinet*
1927-1929: the Halle Freyssinet or Halle messengers of the Gare d'Austerlitz in Paris
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eugène_Freyssinet

https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...97_1876329852635775_4593238137458655232_n.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DDfkrG3XkAAYSDF.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DDfh4KyW0AIaTlg.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DDfiGncW0AAUXf5.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Grand Paris Office Crane Survey*
Summer 2017

https://www2.deloitte.com/fr/fr/pag...=fr:2sm:3tw:4dcom_share:5awa:6dcom:immobilier

"The *volume of office space under construction* in “La Métropole du Grand Paris” has risen to *1.63 million sq m* as at 31 March 2017, an increase of 65,000 sq m over six months (+4%) and 17% above the historical average. "

*and in gran london*
https://www2.deloitte.com/uk/en/pages/real-estate/articles/crane-survey.html
"The *volume of office space under construction* in “Gran London” is *1.53 million sq m*

what a rivality between this big cities:
gran paris : *1.63 million sq m* offices in construction and *1.53 million sq m* in gran london.


----------



## dougdoug

Line E, West extension with 3 new stations,here Cnit station under construction















and more information with nice pictures:

http://www.rer-eole.fr/

http://www.rer-eole.fr/app/uploads/2017/06/20170620-Comité-de-suivi-de-chantier-EPADESA.pdf


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*bercy crystal*
offices building in progress
paris 12th

https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...34_1734410869944524_3000567932280373248_n.jpg








__________

*new housing*
new construction site
Clichy street 50_ paris 9th

https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...890_160827161127385_1514042032731979776_n.jpg
http://brossy.com/fr/projet/rue-de-clichy-1#fiche-technique



























__________

city of la courneuve/grand paris north east
*construction site Babcock in progress*
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...33_1393383047423576_3861570285123665920_n.jpg








__________

*new District Ardoines_grand paris express*
city of vitry sur seine/ grand paris south east
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...45_1834735053520997_5040444030832345088_n.jpg








__________

*Laborde street/paris 8th*
construction site in progress
by pcastream architects
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...214_697302057135601_4962529896699002880_n.jpg








__________

*Louvre Post construction site*
paris 1th
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...3413_719018964956550_452244134825033728_n.jpg








__________

*paris la defense*
constructions sites

https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...671_668360836703529_8877084766696898560_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Grand Central Saint Lazare*
business center in construction
saint lazare rail station/ paris 8th_9th
by ferrier architects

https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...3058_144756582745562_280268782390214656_n.jpg








__________

*gare austerlitz_rail station*
paris 13th
construction site in progress

https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...29_1304045739708880_2520093879361863680_n.jpg








__________

city of orsay
*paris saclay district*
grand paris south

https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...78_1708297462798840_5659893514528358400_n.jpg








__________

city of aubervilliers
grand paris north
*subway line 12 extension*

https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...6422_453538195012516_592802338360524800_n.jpg








__________

*paris 13th rive gauche*
constructions sites in progress

https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...6941_438458153176314_970964214384427008_n.jpg








__________

*raspail bac grenelle*

http://raspail-bac-grenelle.fr/ACTUALITES.php
57 housing+5.500 sqm shopping


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*new okko hotel*
paris 15th porte de sèvres

http://www.travelstyle.fr/2017/06/21/paris-okko-ouvre-7eme-hotel/

















citizenm is much more nicer indoor!
_________

*paris north west/17th+cities of clichy and saint ouen*
https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...9424819_451535725203940_348811473977344_n.jpg
very much constructions sites and cranes in this area









https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...47_1713502512276763_1465555322293714944_n.jpg









https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...654_434957540204566_3052791504784326656_n.jpg








___________
___________

gare de lyon-rail station
*towers restructuring*
paris 12th

https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...368_827572930742445_8074043345405476864_n.jpg








____________

*Inauguration of tramway line 11*
between Epinay sur seine and Le Bourget
grand paris north
*28 km line*

http://www.leparisien.fr/info-paris...e-france-entre-en-gare-30-06-2017-7101960.php
http://www.leparisien.fr/noisy-le-s...e-epinay-et-le-bourget-14-06-2016-5883659.php
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DDkycQDWsAAimbm.jpg



























https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Île-de-France_tramway_Line_11_Express


----------



## Union Man

tuktoyaktuk said:


> *Grand Paris Office Crane Survey*
> Summer 2017
> 
> https://www2.deloitte.com/fr/fr/pag...=fr:2sm:3tw:4dcom_share:5awa:6dcom:immobilier
> 
> "The *volume of office space under construction* in “La Métropole du Grand Paris” has risen to *1.63 million sq m* as at 31 March 2017, an increase of 65,000 sq m over six months (+4%) and 17% above the historical average. "
> 
> *and in gran london*
> https://www2.deloitte.com/uk/en/pages/real-estate/articles/crane-survey.html
> "The *volume of office space under construction* in “Gran London” is *1.53 million sq m*
> 
> what a rivality between this big cities:
> gran paris : *1.63 million sq m* offices in construction and *1.53 million sq m* in gran london.


Unsure where you got that London figure from, the Deloitte report states that central London has 13.9 million sq ft (12.9 million sq m) of office tenure under construction.

For some reason I can't access the Paris report to check if the figure you supplied is correct also.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ that can't possibly be the correct transformation from feet to metres. The feet is about three times shorter than the metre.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Union Man said:


> Unsure where you got that London figure from, the Deloitte report states that central London has 13.9 million sq ft (12.9 million sq m) of office tenure under construction.
> 
> For some reason I can't access the Paris report to check if the figure you supplied is correct also.


london has 13,9+2,6 millions sq f =16,5 millions sq f = 1,53 millions sq m.
1ft²= 0.09290304m²
http://www.metric-conversions.org/fr/superficie/pieds-carres-en-metres-carres.htm


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Nice video of a prestigious old building in one of the city's fanciest areas, turned into office space:

90730583

It used to be a building of the customs. The last office space available were taken last year by McDermott Will & Emery LLP, the law firm. 

The reason I stumbled upon this was the artist Gerard Garouste, who did the all the many artworks that adorn the building, a series of gates inspired by Virgil's poetry and some installations inside too. 




























https://twitter.com/emerigemecenat/status/879674796644192258

More photos here: http://www.petit-patrimoine.com/fiche-petit-patrimoine.php?id_pp=75107_26


----------



## Union Man

Whoops, I misplaced the decimal place on the sq m part - that was meant to be 1.2 million sq m or 1.3 rounding up. Basically I was implying that the London figure was even lower than your 1.5 million and that Paris is building much more office space.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Union Man said:


> Whoops, I misplaced the decimal place on the sq m part - that was meant to be 1.2 million sq m or 1.3 rounding up. Basically I was implying that the London figure was even lower than your 1.5 million and that Paris is building much more office space.


yes but london is building much more residential towers ! bye


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

_HOTEL DE CRILLON PARIS_










_July 5th, 2017_




























https://static01.nyt.com/images/201...lide-OT5U/02CRILLON-slide-OT5U-superJumbo.jpg
http://thenewsbuzz.net/wp-content/u...k=AoqxKh34&c=6162fd45d57aa4e6caa23c089ea36ef5










_HOTEL DE CRILLON PARIS_


----------



## 676882

tuktoyaktuk said:


> _HOTEL DE CRILLON PARIS_


Already reopened?


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

letranger said:


> Already reopened?


in my previous post, next week : July 5th, 2017


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

_HOTEL DE CRILLON PARIS_














































https://www.rosewoodhotels.com/fr/hotel-de-crillon/gallery





































_HOTEL DE CRILLON PARIS_


----------



## dougdoug

Hello Guys
residential building paris 19th district







Tour Flandres


----------



## dougdoug

the last luxurious project on Jatte island, in Neuilly.


----------



## dougdoug

on the place of the future Sisters tower





Trinity Tower









Window building











an extension of the commercial center seems in progress


----------



## dougdoug

Duo Tower


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Earlier this week, the world’s biggest startup campus officially opened. Around 3,000 people are going to work in this huge building in Paris. TechCrunch went on a tour of Station F and met with Xavier Niel, the billionaire behind it.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

International University City of Paris (CIUP)
paris 14th
*new building project China Foundation*
300 student rooms

http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-7501...ationale-universitaire-10-07-2017-7123653.php









http://www.batiactu.com/edito/cite-universitaire-a-paris-maison-chine-choisit-son-49831.php








_____________
_____________

*Big constructions sites on going in the Grand Paris*

city of saint ouen
http://www.sequano.fr/portfolio/ecoquartier-des-docks/
cities of bobigny bondy, noisy le sec, romainville 
http://www.sequano.fr/portfolio/la-plaine-de-lourcq/
city of bondy
http://www.sequano.fr/portfolio/zac-rives-de-lourcq/
city of noisy le sec
http://www.sequano.fr/portfolio/zac-du-quartier-durable-de-la-plaine-de-lourcq/
city of bobigny
http://www.sequano.fr/portfolio/ecocitecanaldelourcq/
city of montreuil
http://www.sequano.fr/portfolio/zac-coeur-de-ville-quartier-de-la-mairie/

*et caetera there's 28 big construction sites in totallity here the link*
http://www.sequano.fr/projets-en-cours/?category=amenagement
__________

*european judaism center in construction*
paris 17th/porte de courcelles/5.000 sqm

http://www.lexpress.fr/actualites/1...u-judaisme-sort-de-terre-a-paris_1923311.html









http://cdn.timesofisrael.com/uploads/2017/07/centre-euro.jpg








__________

*be issy*
new offices building by pca stream architects
city of issy les moulineaux / grand paris south west

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...362_150164078891231_5061625817398771712_n.jpg








__________

city of paris 12th
*campus sorbonne nouvelle in construction*
by de portzamparc architects
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...299_301436213655214_4838645181408346112_n.jpg








__________

*la samaritaine construction site*
paris 1th
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...386_834203420083928_2270630694067634176_n.jpg








__________

city of saint denis/grand paris north
*new research house/university paris 8*/by ateliers 234 jean mas architects
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...06_1252847711491350_4475768986616725504_n.jpg








__________

*paris la defense*
les jardins de l'arche/new district behind Grande Arche

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...714_757533607766663_2265435828043907072_n.jpg









*U Arena in progress*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...242_134999153751226_2827771510947577856_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*New "Theatre Le 13eme Art"*
former Gaumont Italie Grand Ecran
paris 13th /Italy square
opening september 26th, 2007.
3.700 sqm/

http://www.lefigaro.fr/theatre/2017...-theatre-13-nouvelle-grande-salle-a-paris.php
http://www.le13emeart.com/
https://www.dvvd.fr/projet/gaumont-italie-paris/













































____________

*Urban Farm*
rooftop of Ratp headquarters
Paris gare de lyon 12th/quai rapée

http://www.environnement-magazine.f...-groupe-ratp-inaugure-la-ferme-lachambeaudie/
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DEc7YY-XoAEpIRR.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DEc7ZxGXUAA4Kk3.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DEc7ZzBXUAIVUmv.jpg


























__________

*"Louvre post" construction site*
paris 1th

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...30_1355293451255972_9029909487024078848_n.jpg








__________

*Paris boulevard peripherique/ring road*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...75_1462286240480963_6644778220430295040_n.jpg








__________

*paris la defense*
*U Arena*...They are going to install the central part of the roof

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...035_309877886104779_8134158954675568640_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*New downtown "Coeur de Ville" started*
city of issy les moulineaux/ grand paris south west

by valode et pistre architects
http://www.issy.com/coeur-de-ville

https://altareacogedim-issy.com/









https://okgermiyan.files.wordpress.com/2016/06/coeurdeville_issylesmoulineaux2.jpg?w=604&h=452









http://www.explorimmoneuf.com/conse...e_Ville_vue08_-logement_04_Valode__Pistre.jpg








__
39.940 sqm offices
40.000 sqm housing
11.250 sqm shopping center
4.130 sqm cinemas
2.800 sqm school-nursery
3.340 sqm digital creation center
*101.460 sqm Total*
+ 13.000 sqm public park
__

video of project started





*destruction of old buildings started*
http://www.leparisien.fr/issy-les-m...nge-13-07-2017-7131759.php#xtor=AD-1481423554








__________
__________

*Nala*
new building project of 10.000 sqm
Disneyland Paris / grand paris east

http://www.immoweek.fr/bureaux/actualite/ga-realise-immeuble-de-10-000-m2-euro-disney/








__________
__________

*clichy batignolles district in construction *
paris 17th

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DECwKxbXYAIBnnu.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DECwMjmW0AAMTZ9.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DECwOMbWAAAXpj6.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DECwIWZW0AAuhU4.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Nudge*
new building project of 137 housing
paris 13th rive gauche/avenue de france
http://www.semapa.fr/Actualites/Nudge-un-immeuble-innovant-avenue-de-France
by Catherine Dormoy architecte + AAVP Architecture


























__________

*future building over paris ring road*
*project area porte de Vincennes*
paris 12th_20th
by CAB Architects + Bourbouze-Graindorge

sporting hall+students residence

http://www.semapa.fr/Actualites/Un-...u-boulevard-peripherique-a-Porte-de-Vincennes

















__________

*new project School_Nursery_85 Housing*
Paris 16th/corner Exelmans_Erlanger streets
by Atela Architects/9.715sqm

http://www.atela.fr/construction-eq...enst-specifiques-paris-xv-boulevard-exelmans/

location with google street view
https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8437...72.772995&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## dougdoug

U Arena and Arche Garden


----------



## dougdoug

Origine







Campusea









Nanterre La Folie









Altana towers, 145 homes


----------



## dougdoug

Window









Trinity Tower





Alto tower











Saint Gobain tower







Majunga TOWER


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

_FRANCE PARIS BASTILLE DAY_














































http://scd.en.rfi.fr/sites/images.rfi.fr/files/aef_image/bastille_day_alphajet_arc_de_triomphe.jpg
https://img.nzz.ch/O=75/http://nzz-.../14/b3d4cc76-9f45-4bec-8631-d2f515ce46b8.jpeg
https://img.nzz.ch/O=75/http://nzz-.../14/49dd0d31-e023-4996-8085-1e0e277a7eba.jpeg
http://france3-regions.francetvinfo.../ecole_pompiers_afp-3172867.jpg?itok=q0fBDqRF
http://a.abcnews.com/images/International/WireAP_0607f54620a5496f9f52a674550f223a_12x5_1600.jpg
http://img-4.linternaute.com/ba03dS...ec675398686c2/ccmcms-linternaute/10588577.jpg
http://cdn2-europe1.new2.ladmedia.f...-fre-FR/Le-bruit-des-sabots-sur-les-paves.jpg
http://scd.rfi.fr/sites/images.rfi....11947_rc16b5b306a0_rtrmadp_3_france-usa_0.jpg
http://photos.lci.fr/images/1280/853/[email protected]
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...562_122957074884895_3857940445053059072_n.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...736_234678510385778_4285363525787844608_n.jpg














































_FRANCE PARIS BASTILLE DAY_


----------



## Bren

This July 14th.


Paris fireworks 2017 by thomas brenac, on Flickr


Paris fireworks 2017 by thomas brenac, on Flickr


PARIS 2017 Air Parade by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

paris 1th
*la samaritaine construction site*

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...36_1874323999556255_6800427182402306048_n.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...863_244174352754175_2895447954875744256_n.jpg


















__________

paris 14th construction site
*international university city of Paris (Ciup)*

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...049_812309932283484_3507930202753728512_n.jpg








__________


__________

city of massy/grand paris south
*new district atlantis* 

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...739_167052047171681_4318044464519053312_n.jpg








__________

*"chapelle international"* construction site
city of paris 18th/ porte de la chapelle

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...431_126535834616624_2629638154117709824_n.jpg








https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...24_1315766741873492_1121085798259621888_n.jpg








__________

gare de lyon_rail station
paris 12th
*towers restructuring*

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...133_993794460723740_5240053353173483520_n.jpg








__________

*clichy batignolles district* in progress
paris 17th

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...233_715372975329663_4061046128471179264_n.jpg








__________

*Paris and La Defense*

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...363_323867451369152_8052973447032078336_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

paris 9th/50 clichy street
*new residential project*/old middle school Saint Louis destroyed

http://paris-bise-art.blogspot.fr/2017/06/institution-saint-louis.html
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...977_340330483066273_1162845365846671360_n.jpg
by http://brossy.com/fr/projet/rue-de-clichy-1



































__________
__________

_FIREWORK EIFFEL TOWER
BASTILLE DAY_

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...4268_328426774246963_237738714850131968_n.jpg


----------



## Wayden21

No doubt possible that Paris is the most impressive town in Europe, and really not just a museum! It is so beautiful for tourists AND very modern, it is easily understandable why some people from other towns are jealous and unfair :lol:


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Saclay University Paris Sud/grand paris south
*new "physics education building" in construction*

http://www.actu.u-psud.fr/fr/etabli...4/batiment-d-enseignement-de-la-physique.html
https://www.dominiquelyon.com/IMG/jpg/01_bat_u_saclay-2.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DDfIXKxXsAAiu8z.jpg

















__________

city of asnieres/grand paris north west
*new residential buildings inaugurated "Les Jardins d’Olympe »+« Residhome Asnières Park*

http://www.altareacogedim.com/Altarea-Cogedim-et-COFFIM.html

















__________

*Cochin Hospital* 
paris 14th
inauguration of new extension

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DDlDc2IXUAEbofb.jpg








__________

*waste recycling_sorting center*
new construction site
district clichy batignolles
paris 17th

https://www.lejournaldugrandparis.f...droite-pour-le-centre-de-tri-des-batignolles/
http://www.ingerop.fr/fr/syctom-centre-de-tri-des-dechets

















works started
__________

city of suresnes/grand paris west
*new residence in construction "West Side"*

http://westside-suresnes.fr/

















__________

*shopping center Carre Senart extension+restructuring*
works in progress

city of lieusaint/grand paris south east
https://actu.fr/ile-de-france/melun...ur-la-renovation-du-carre-senart_7149575.html
https://i.ytimg.com/vi/uxmJIcKP11k/maxresdefault.jpg
http://www.cardinal-edifice.fr/assets/images/f/2017-07-10_101340-b10fff4f.png


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*third Citizen M hotel of Paris*
*Citizen M Gare de Lyon_rail station*
opening next month august 2017/ 338 rooms
paris 12th

https://fr.citizenm.com/destinations/paris/paris-gare-de-lyon-hotel
XL king-size bed
ultra soft linen from Italy
wall to wall window (for spying on people)
powerful (tropical) rain shower
custom MoodPad that controls your room
free Wi-Fi
unlimited free movies and smart TV
ambient lighting
designer furniture by Vitra
full-length mirror
in-room safe
hair dryer (for luscious locks)

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...67_1521785871176956_2195448206379188224_n.jpg









*A fourth (4) citizen m hotel is planned in Chatelet area* (1th or 4th arrondissement of Paris.
__________

*Austerlitz rail station*
paris 13th
restructuring extension

https://maligne-intercites.com/tours-orleans-paris/2017/07/03/austerlitz-2020/comment-page-2/

















__________

*paris 13th rive gauche *
constructions sites

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...029_233299340515940_4998165150159601664_n.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...951_255663454915062_1136943693689782272_n.jpg

















__________

*clichy batignolles district*
paris 17th

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...335_444583419250379_8042733665177829376_n.jpg








__________

*53 projects of new housing in Inner Paris*..new ..... not renoved
par arrondissement/per district

http://www.selogerneuf.com/immobilier/75/paris.htm
__________


----------



## Avemano

Bren said:


> This July 14th.
> 
> 
> Paris fireworks 2017 by thomas brenac, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Paris fireworks 2017 by thomas brenac, on Flickr


128 years old and still the star of the city's scenery and I don't see how she could not be also in the 21st century.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*la samaritaine construction site*
paris 1th

https://scontent-frt3-2.cdninstagra...199_763232740515676_8558602324539342848_n.jpg








_________
_________

*Map of Paris constructions sites*
https://www.paris.fr/chantiers#la-carte-des-chantiers_6
https://capgeo.sig.paris.fr/Apps/ChantiersPerturbants/
_________


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

la defense paris
*construction site of saint gobain tower*

https://scontent-frt3-2.cdninstagra...17_1572322129497076_5729641627341815808_n.jpg









https://scontent-frt3-2.cdninstagra...631_822799754546136_4367604375615438848_n.jpg









https://scontent-frt3-2.cdninstagra...6174_441384099576075_247112674247180288_n.jpg








__________

paris 17th/Prony street
*offices building restructuring *

https://www.businessimmo.com/system/datas/92126/original/76_rue_de_prony.jpg
https://scontent-frt3-2.cdninstagra...286_475846379451337_6158449431302635520_n.jpg

















__________

*grand paris express/future rail station*
city of la courneuve/grand paris north east

http://www.linternaute.com/actualit...te-grand-paris-express/1344137-gare-courneuve

















by Chartier & Dalix architects


salut à tous je reposterai à partir de samedi le 22 juillet 2017....je vais 3/4 jours à Paris
hello i will post on saturday 22th...because i go to paris 3 or 4 days...
bye nice week


----------



## kisssme

nice new flats near la defense



















entry hall









Flats in plessis robinson (south west)


----------



## Jack Daniel

The last pic reminds me of the town in the Truman show. The first pic of Central Asia. Baku, Astana etc.
Not sure if modern architects understand that classical architecture follows certain rules and they need to get the proportions right. 

All the modern stuff in Paris looks fantastic! Very futuristic.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

city of nanterre/grand paris west
*rail station university district*

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...yageurs_de_la_gare_de_Nanterre-Université.jpg








__________

Paris les Halles district
paris 1th
*park nelson mandela extension in progress*
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DGnpNcqXYAAkFcP.jpg









water mirror
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...229_114468669211993_1838616778624729088_n.jpg








__________

city of Plaisir/grand paris south west
*new shopping mall of 36.000 sqm "Open Sky"*
demolition of former mall in progress

http://www.leparisien.fr/plaisir-78...rcial-geant-ont-repris-08-08-2017-7182147.php
http://www.saint-quentin-en-yveline...ation/lancement-du-projet-open-sky-a-plaisir/

















__________

*Be Issy*
offices building construction site live
@Issylesmoul grand #paris south 
by pca architects

http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=be_issy








___________

paris la defense
*alto tower in construction*
http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_project_sProjectName=tour_alto


















____________

paris la defense
*student residence rose de cherbourg*
by jean nouvel

http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_project_sProjectName=rose_de_cherbourg








____________

*clichy batignolles district_paris 17th*
*new court house* by renzo piano/160 m tall

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...7910_132218367388459_655811295299239936_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...396_129516574329751_4562717343939035136_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

grand paris express/grand paris south
*future rail station of Clamart city*

http://s1.lprs1.fr/images/2017/08/10/7186623_caoppp-clamm.JPG









https://image-store.slidesharecdn.com/4bea7683-d87f-49c1-8487-7db6a0bda3ff-original.jpeg








__________

city of gagny/grand paris east
*new rail bridge in construction*
lines E and P

http://s1.lprs1.fr/images/2017/08/10/7186080_0ca3f668-7dcb-11e7-a6e8-338a94123777-1_624x390.jpg








__________

*construction site of 74 housing+shops_total of 5.200 sqm floors*
paris 17eme/saussure street 124
by architects Thibaut Robert, Marion Filliatre

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DGyaiQ8XYAABuS8.jpg
http://traa.fr/portfolio/74-logements-sociaux-et-3-commerces/

















__________

city of noisy le grand/grand paris east
*residential project Arpege*

https://logement.bnpparibas.fr/site...blic/noisylegrand_slidehome.jpg?itok=4O24YjUc








__________

city of marly le roi/grand paris west
*new rail bridge in construction *

http://s1.lprs1.fr/images/2017/03/01/6723645_510c810e-fe95-11e6-9768-f7f450fa28d8-1_1000x625.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DGtp4nTW0AE0Ct-.jpg

















__________

city of bezons/grand paris west
*new residence Paul Cezanne delivered*

http://www.ab-habitat.fr/fr/Les-chantiers/Construction








__________

*housing by renzo piano*
paris 19th/Meaux street 64

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DGteSBuWsAA4Uq-.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DGteiB4W0AAMkb_.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DGteUIVXkAACXvX.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*rail station Austerlitz construction site*
paris 13th
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...19_1366063343511784_2009067361834893312_n.jpg








_________

rail station Lyon
paris 12th
*towers restructuring*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...274_125653248056683_6858447955733512192_n.jpg








_________

city of massy/grand paris south
*district atlantis_bright totem/totem lumineux in progress with leds*

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...35_1729425154028028_5678589812110524416_n.jpg









http://www.quartier-atlantis.fr/le-totem-signal-du-futur-coeur-de-ville-de-massy/









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...06_1468382400135573_5266567526321487872_n.jpg








__________

Paris 17th_city of clichy la garenne
*constructions sites around the ring motorway*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...741_258698681301672_5676463622910377984_n.jpg








__________

*"chapelle international" construction site*
paris 18th/porte de la chapelle
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...977_289627078172530_3309577897081044992_n.jpg








__________

city of pantin/grand paris north east
*new construction site_future district Hoche_106 housing_shops_parkings*

by http://harari-architectes.com
http://s1.lprs1.fr/images/2017/08/07/7180626_bd4acd5e-7b5d-11e7-a0d1-1aa151d80088-1_1000x625.jpg


























__________

city of montreuil/grand paris east
*Altais towers restructuring*
https://media.licdn.com/media-proxy...Uzf_KhE2a0D5vpK47oKdoi2cLgJY27dA4BYBI3iSdf4tY


----------



## dougdoug

Duo towers, Jean Nouvel, 122m and 180m


----------



## dougdoug

the official permit says 177m for Triangle tower


----------



## dougdoug

Colas headquarter, 25 000m2, Green building and Okko Hotel


----------



## Josedc

How do you choose which is your favourite? Even the small buildings have such cool designs!


----------



## Lad

http://ow.ly/usDT30ekQ07


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*la samaritaine construction site*
paris 1th

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...68_1925580184382361_4772995223309516800_n.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...47_1860673664194566_8948565082770505728_n.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...553_143217532934320_5124598447504097280_n.jpg



























__________

*Pathe cinemas*
boulevard clichy/paris 18th
new fassade with big digital screen

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DGKYqAVWsAEClNf.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DHRpRjtXkAImSUx.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DHRpRjrW0AEi6eh.jpg



























indoor refurbishment
__________

*paris la defense*
*window building in construction*

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...64_1467448103349692_9026606682943258624_n.jpg









*saint gobain tower in construction*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...96_1914768045412190_7140117554592219136_n.jpg








picture august 15, 2017
__________

*hotel lutetia paris* 
restructuring
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...737_109656379723609_5222172979118473216_n.jpg








__________

*grand paris express*
paris south/city of clamart

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DHHw_7wXUAA-1C0.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DHHw_77XkAAFT_D.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DHIb7rXXYAEFlZP.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Laborde street offices building*
in construction
paris 8th
by pca stream architects

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...633_468017736887799_4259162417101012992_n.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...25_2019355994950912_5589111663216295936_n.jpg

















__________

*gare d'austerlitz-rail station*
restructuring in progress
paris 13th

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...317_1991676704384162_243868479290081280_n.jpg








__________

*paris rive gauche constructions sites*
paris 13th/avenue de france

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...857_146572192595215_2909866087073972224_n.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...603_676727355856178_8532483026389565440_n.jpg

















__________

*Towers "Orgues de Flandre" restructuring*
paris 19th

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...55_1401862766593491_3647177732594335744_n.jpg








__________

*new social housing*
paris 12th
by Fres architects
http://www.lemoniteur.fr/portfolio/neuf-logements-sociaux-a-paris-xiie-par-fres-architectes-34761525








__________

Paris grands boulevards
*iconic Grand Rex theatre restructuring*
works started

http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75002/paris-grands-travaux-au-grand-rex-16-08-2017-7196100.php








__________

*tramway line 4 construction site*
grand paris north/city of clichy sous bois

http://www.leparisien.fr/clichy-sou...du-tramway-t4-avancent-16-08-2017-7196190.php








__________

district Pajol/paris 18th
*10 housing delivered*
https://www.amc-archi.com/mediatheq...-logements-bourbouze-graindorge-paris-18e.jpg
https://www.bourbouze-graindorge.com/Logements-Pajol.html








__________

*ADP Paris Airports*
*traffic stats*

http://www.parisaeroport.fr/docs/de...p-trafic-du-mois-de-juillet-2017.pdf?sfvrsn=2

*Passengers July. 2017* Var. 17/16 *Jan.- July. 2017* Var. 17/16 ..... *12 months* Var. 17/16
Paris-CDG 6 863 236 + 5,4 % 39 795 361 + 5,3 % 67 924 997 + 3,4 %
Paris-Orly 3 162 222 + 1,9 % 18 723 661 + 4,1 % 31 974 480 + 4,7 %
Total Paris Aéroport *10 025 458* + 4,3 % *58 519 022* + 4,9 % *99 899 477* + 3,8 %

not far from 100 million passengers for the 12 last months
__________

city of palaiseau/grand paris south
*new residential district camille Claudel*
works continue

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CFta3RfWMAA6x3I.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CFta3U9XIAA_rLX.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CFta3iWWIAIhz5l.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*losserand street offices building*
construction site
paris 14th
by bruther architects

https://scontent-gru2-1.cdninstagra...431_425290004533258_2083966879898009600_n.jpg








__________

city of la courneuve/grand paris north east
*restructuring district Quatre Routes*

http://www.semplaine.fr/realisation/concession-des-quatre-routes-la-courneuve/








__________

porte des lilas/paris 19th-20th
paul meurice street
*constructions sites "View office building+ Alsei building"*

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...223_148740935680470_4987096448207159296_n.jpg








__________

*clichy batignolles district*
new court house by piano
paris 17th

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DGnhB4gXgAAL-c6.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DGnhL4VXgAIBvVp.jpg








__________

*footbridge over autoroute A5a*
grand paris south/city of melun

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DG3nZwNXkAIaRBg.jpg








__________

*paris saclay university+cluster*
grand paris south

student residences in construction
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DG8LL8PXkAEX6IJ.jpg








__________

*Exhibitions center porte de versailles*
restructuring
paris 15th
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DFpqZX-WAAEhg0R.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DFpqdTLXYAExC9q.jpg


















__________

*grand paris express*
city of villejuif/grand paris south

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DFwIPCPXsAUEuc6.jpg








__________

*68 housing+nursery*
Naud & Poux Architects
paris 20th/boulevard davout

http://www.pavillon-arsenal.com/fr/paris-dactualites/10751-68-logements-sociaux-et-creche.html
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DFrB3d1XkAALKtk.jpg








__________

paris la defense
*grande arche rooftop*
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DFAOBAbXUAILZH7.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*New Middle-school Gabriel Fauré*
13.500 sqm
Vistule street/Paris 13th

http://patricialeboucq.com/content/concours-cmr-gabriel-fauré
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...56_1462736897154043_3589907483323269120_n.jpg


























works started
__________

*Paris la Defense*
*U arena*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...285_354806718274733_8894464240191012864_n.jpg








i am not shure if the U Arena will be delivered for the first concert in exactly 2 months with the Rolling Stones, but they are working fast....
__________

*new district Jourdan*
offices+housing+Ratp busses parkings
paris 14th/bld jourdan

http://portedorleans.free.fr/

















__________

*Philharmonie de Paris*
paris 19th
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...551_104551573599504_4139503026211651584_n.jpg








__________

Paris 13th/city of Ivry
*new motorway junction*
https://app.eiffage.com/sites/default/files/assets/images/peripherique_-_juillet_2017_1.jpg








__________

*paris 13th rive gauche*
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe..._France_75.jpg/1280px-Avenue_de_France_75.jpg








__________


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

city of pantin/grand paris north east
*district quatre-chemins
destruction of old housing for a new green park... ouf !!*

https://scontent-cdg2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=008c46e1cd9c2bd1532119612b0b0b38&oe=5A17BC78








__________

paris 12th
*Daumesnil trio/offices buildings*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...6037_804026196438803_887875138580643840_n.jpg








__________

*stationF*
paris 13th rive gauche
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...130_499289040422947_2308764811040653312_n.jpg








__________

*paris la defense*
window building on right side
concrete slab refurbishment on left side
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...552_111818189492746_3931823473206231040_n.jpg








__________

issy les moulineaux/grand paris south west
new residential+offices district
*aquarel offices+haute definition housing*

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...759_470383636674180_7697662961686413312_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...71_1901238836805917_7880129179763605504_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...934_126790151277925_3958411850504208384_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...503_796274007219099_4350900281433653248_n.jpg








__________

city of Asnieres/ grand paris north west
*new district Parc d'Affaires/ Buildings B5 planned*
by anne demians architects

https://www.annedemians.com/projets/parc-affaires/


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

city of boulogne billancourt/grand paris south west
*Seine Musicale on seguin island_on left side, le Trapèze district*

http://ufly-drones.com/wp-content/u...ion-Seine-Musicale-Ile-Seguin-Boulogne-92.jpg









https://latribudanaximandre.files.w...3a9guin-vue-du-pont-de-sc3a8vres-01-copie.jpg









http://img.aws.la-croix.com/2017/04...te-parvisvue-plongeante-fleuve_0_1399_933.jpg








Citylights offices towers in foreground / Seine Musicale in background

http://pariscapitale.com/wp-content...e-musicale-avis-paris-capitale-magazine-3.jpg









http://images.adsttc.com/media/imag...ne_musicale-boulogne-ECR-C-044.jpg?1496422373









http://www.hauts-de-seine.fr/fileadmin/presse/Images/Culture/Expo_Frontiere_6_SCENE_OUVERTE.jpg









fabulous VIEW...fabulous BUILDING.....after all this stupid critics....Seine Musicale is AMAZING !!!!!!! One of the nicest aerial urban view on earth !


----------



## alexandru.mircea

I'm a fan of the Seine Musicale but I think the criticisms were valid, even if myself I see things differently.



tuktoyaktuk said:


> __________


Geez, these two are so bad... Very disappointing.

This however is excellent to my eyes, at least visually (I retain my criticism of the "quirky" one with "boxes"):



tuktoyaktuk said:


>


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

city of Melun/grand paris south east
*restructuring of residential district Plateau de Corbeil*
works started

https://static.actu.fr/uploads/2016/03/L189120_HD01053669.JPG
http://destinationmelun.fr/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/1600x400-1.jpg
http://s1.lprs1.fr/images/2017/08/02/7171614_6ea156d2-7211-11e7-a363-060b55c5e625-1.jpg



























__________

city of Lieusaint_Melun Senart/grand paris south east
*restructuring_extension shopping mall Carre Senart*





__________

*city of bobigny/grand paris north east*

*karl marx district/ 67 housing project_4.300 sqm*
http://sathy2018.sathy.fr/projet/67-logements-bobigny/



















*new housing*
by http://www.daquin-ferriere.fr/projet.php?menu=0-0&id=17


















*new cultural center MC93*
http://www.sergiograzia.fr/en/mc-93-maison-de-la-culture/


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

paris la defense
*Skylight tower+ Ieseg campus*
http://www.louispaillard.com/content/proj/louis_paillard_-_skylight-PZJ8.jpg








__________

*paris 19th/ rosa parks district/ aubervilliers street*
street restructured with 2x2 lines
http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-7501...ers-c-est-bientot-fini-17-08-2017-7197969.php








__________

*paris14th/petite ceinture former montrouge rail station*
housing by louis paillard+ former rail station restructuring
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...93_1295917547158614_8500017858225373184_n.jpg








__________

*new Holiday Inn Express*
city of Velizy/grand paris south west
https://ihg.scene7.com/is/image/ihg/holiday-inn-express-velizy-villacoublay-4271749098-2x1?wid=1024








__________

city of Epinay sous Senart/grand paris south east
*new downtown project*

http://www.leparisien.fr/epinay-sou...centre-ville-a-10-meur-15-08-2017-7194480.php
http://www.ville-epinay-senart.fr/les-grands-projets/la-creation-dun-veritable-coeur-de-ville/
http://www.studionemo.fr/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/façade-principale-copie-e1378834012393.jpg








__________

Paris la Defense/ city of Puteaux
*Arago tower destruction for building the new tower Eria*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...722_464541533921477_5733668163476783104_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

paris la defense
*saint-gobain tower construction site*
on right side









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...141_1984258401816623_934570053087526912_n.jpg

*alto tower construction site*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...449_494465330933973_7053044248081334272_n.jpg









http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_project_sProjectName=tour_alto








__________

*constructions sites district chevaleret-tolbiac*
paris 13th rive gauche

http://www.semapa.fr/Nos-chantiers-en-direct








__________

paris la defense
*district Le Croissant constructions sites*

http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=croissant








__________

paris la defense
*student residence rose de cherbourg*
by jean nouvel
http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_project_sProjectName=rose_de_cherbourg








__________

*clichy batignolles district*
paris 17th
http://www.clichy-batignolles.fr/








__________

*new district Raspail Bac Grenelle*
14.000 sqm/shops/aparts..
paris 7th

http://www.mairie07.paris.fr/ma-mairie/les-grands-dossiers-du-7e/projet-raspail-bac-grenelle-189
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...576_125985064695743_7506516666243612672_n.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...320_211593582706782_1861336653109395456_n.jpg

















__________

paris 20th/denoyez street
*new housing in construction*

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...36_1250403311755464_2202170182384746496_n.jpg


----------



## Josedc

Are there any green areas being built?


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Josedc said:


> Are there any green areas being built?


what do you mean ? 
green parks, ecodistricts ? ecobuildings ?
__________

city of les lilas/ grand paris east
*new housing*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...105_521305601549589_6845993263539683328_n.jpg








__________

city of poissy/grand paris west
*new district Rouget de l'Isle in construction*

http://www.signature-poissy.fr/
http://www.signature-poissy.fr/contenus/images/-planmasse-28032017153618.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DH0OsBTXoAASAuS.jpg

















__________

*paris 13th rive gauche*
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DHhGeTJXoAAr5xW.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DHhF4TYXsAACtKn.jpg

















___________

*district bedier*
paris 13th
http://bois.fordaq.com/news/Opalia_R7_Paris_52710.html


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

__________

gare de lyon-rail station
paris 12th
*towers restructuring*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...123_272319939934903_4150394629482610688_n.jpg








__________

city of la courneuve/ grand paris north east
*Babcock site_Banque de France construction site*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...80_1493121840734807_1583081458761728000_n.jpg








__________

*clichy batignolles district*
paris 17th
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...027_299453880528550_2544485247743950848_n.jpg








__________

District Binet-Montmartre
*2 hotels in construction*
paris 18th/porte de montmartre
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...408_125610964747113_4141608638223482880_n.jpg








__________

*Grand Paris Express rail station construction site*
cities of Arcueil and Cachan/grand paris south
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...171_674875459375613_5090847976016838656_n.jpg








__________

*paris la defense*

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...060_490454957976286_8307834444144705536_n.jpg









*Saint Gobain tower in construction*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...700_762529073927079_8006112733902667776_n.jpg









*U Arena*
city of nanterre/grand paris west
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...920_348727032216670_2571490520337481728_n.jpg








__________

*district Atlantis*
city of massy/grand paris south
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...281_172245459987146_5893944183911088128_n.jpg


----------



## cochise75

New Renzo Piano's Paris courthouse, yesterday from the Panthéon :


Vue de la Cité Judiciaire de Paris depuis le dôme du Panthéon by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Vue de la Cité Judiciaire de Paris depuis le dôme du Panthéon by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Vue de la Cité Judiciaire de Paris depuis le dôme du Panthéon by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Vue de la Cité Judiciaire de Paris depuis le dôme du Panthéon by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Vue de la Cité Judiciaire de Paris depuis le dôme du Panthéon by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Future public garden Truillot*
between Voltaire and Richard-Lenoir boulevards
5.600 sqm
Paris 11th
works started

http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-7501...aire-et-richard-lenoir-22-08-2017-7207122.php
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DH7FLPzXsAIZq09.jpg

















____________

*Acclimatation Garden restructuring*
paris 16th bois de boulogne
http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-7501...jardin-d-acclimatation-21-08-2017-7205253.php
18 new merry go rounds/manèges + new birdhouses

















___________

*paris 19th/ rosa parks rail station*
https://app.eiffage.com/node/4287








new freight railway
___________

*Paris-Saclay*
grand paris south
new research campus IMT
http://www.monsuividechantier.com/live_cam5.php?code=5ce0371eb728e65acbc0843be042aaf7
___________

city of tremblay/grand paris north east
*Paris asia business center/aerolians*
in construction

http://www.sosson.fr/projets/2011_zscdg/zscdg.html
http://www.cbs-cbt.com/fr/realisations/Paris-Asia-Business-Center,-Tremblay-en-France-(93)-6-0-46


















__________

*Duo towers by Jean Nouvel*
future Hotel MGallery by Sofitel/Philippe Starck designer/ 139 rooms/levels 17-24
restaurant with skybar levels 25-27 by Laurent Taïeb from restaurant Kong

https://www.lesechos.fr/industrie-s...ns-les-gratte-ciel-de-jean-nouvel-2106621.php
__________

*project Moliere Passage refurbishment*
paris 3th
http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-7500...ter-le-passage-moliere-09-08-2017-7184718.php


----------



## Poney94200

^^ :cheers:


----------



## Avemano

I love the Jules Verne vibe.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

city of Antony/grand paris south
*sport center La Fontaine district*
in progress
by tecnova architecture

http://www.aspala.fr/2017/03/29/complexe-sportif-la-fontaine/
http://architopik.lemoniteur.fr/index.php/projet-architecture/complexe_multisports_la_fontaine/5773



























i like this building this architecture...wouaw amazing 
__________

city of Vitry sur Seine/ grand paris south
*new aquatic center/swimming pool in construction*
by DRD Architecture/ 30 millions euros/ 6 pools

https://94.citoyens.com/2016/le-futur-centre-aquatique-de-vitry-sur-seine-en-images,02-11-2016.html
http://www.leparisien.fr/vitry-sur-...it-la-preuve-en-images-01-08-2017-7169925.php


















__________

*Villages Nature aquatic leisure park*
opening september 1, ..2017
grand paris east/ close to Disneyland Paris

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DHrOxYPXgAAh2wf.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DHrOxZHXUAAMS9W.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DHrOxYRWAAEBo_J.jpg


























____________

paris 16th/avenue fayolle
*housing in construction*
by Sanaa architecture/11.522 sqm

http://www.outarex.com/chantiers-en-cours/paris-75016-logements




































http://s1.lemde.fr/image/2009/08/10/1000x666/1227152_6_f96a_ill-1227152-1d79-15-sanaa-1.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Orgues de Flandre district
*towers restructuring*
paris 19th
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...917_113700312604353_7219422893057245184_n.jpg








__________

paris la defense
*carre defense offices building*
in progress
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...1603_716891105178415_630187232648495104_n.jpg








__________

*paris la defense*
new construction site 
5 cranes in city of Courbevoie, on left side, but i don't know what is it for project
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...91_1719310915030674_4374347555874537472_n.jpg








__________

paris la defense
*Window offices building*
in progress
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...834_113616922671373_3580168159648284672_n.jpg








__________

*new residence in construction*
86 housing/Architect Charles-Henri Tachon/
10/14 Julia Bartet street, Paris 14th
https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&sRef=2QJFKT7FI
http://www.lerichemont.fr/lerichemont/developpement-construction/en-chantier/

















__________

paris 20th
*new housing+nursery+emergency shelter*

https://pbs.twimg.com/card_img/899485207325290496/NljrHgLP?format=jpg&name=600x314
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DH0kR1nW0AAgD8n.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DH0kdhzXcAAW_c2.jpg


























__________


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*new housing*/former hotel
paris 20th, 56 Piat street

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DG2wYZmXcAEhYz8.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DG2wYYnXcAA7_Be.jpg

















___________

*Coallia residence with 173 housing*
by peripheriques architecture
paris 19th/ lorraine street

http://www.pavillon-arsenal.com/fr/...le-de-173-logements-et-restaurant-social.html
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DDkOmtlXkAAFHiB.jpg

















____________

*55 Rue d'Amsterdam*
offices building restructured
by Elisabeth Naud, Luc Poux, architects
paris 8th/12.350 sqm/gecina

http://www.archistorm.com/app/uploads/2017/06/55_Amsterdam_JPCousin-9145-3.3.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DB3-u0KXsAEtpli.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DFL-kHcXoAAX-tM.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C5HGW9RWEAAgNmk.jpg



































__________

*Hearing_audition Institute*
charenton street/paris 12th
by vib architecture
in progress

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DDUc9IvWsAEPkv-.jpg
http://www.vibarchitecture.com/fr/project/institut-de-laudition-paris-75/


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Cubik*
new residential project
boulevard massena/paris 13th

https://www.atland-logement.fr/programmes/paris/paris/paris13
http://thbr.figarocms.net/external/...om/static/~bat/imagesProgs/54193458_2_1_0.jpg


























___________

*The Link Tower*
by pca stream architecture
paris la defense

wouaw amazing picture
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DF0YaS5XYAAqWRA.jpg
let's go.....i can't wait for seeing this fabulous view








___________

Paris 16th/porte maillot district
*restructuring of modernist offices building*
by pca stream architecture
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DECJliFXUAE-_2i.jpg








___________

*7-11 Haussmann*
paris 9th

12.500 sqm offices restructured
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DBT1wKMXoAAj95w.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DBT1wJUWAAEFEZe.jpg

















___________

*Coeur Marais*
offices buildings restructuring
paris 3th/archives street 64-66















___________

*villages nature/grand paris east*
new aquatic leisure park/opening soon










__________

paris la defense
*autonomous shuttles *


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Publicis headquarters*
breguet street/paris 11th

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...054_335938463542882_5662150717410902016_n.jpg









__________

*new swimming pool Frot*
city of Meaux/grand paris east

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...450_315688595507970_5185329233529929728_n.jpg








___________

gare de lyon_rail station
*tower IBOX restructuring*
paris 12th

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...596_775538022618973_3707149116862627840_n.jpg








___________









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...860_170753013493570_4592728002718072832_n.jpg
porte de la chapelle/paris 18th
*chapelle international construction site*
___________









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...740_274490579717199_1315284578499297280_n.jpg
lecourbe street/paris 15th
*construction site housing*
__________









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...388_142325133032003_8558549822859116544_n.jpg
porte de sevres/paris 15th
*okko hotel+smabtp headquarters+ offices building Colas in construction behind*
__________









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...473_716290505245328_1530559798347563008_n.jpg
city of clichy la garenne/paris 17th
*construction sites*
__________

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...48_1622667344433699_8516661290289070080_n.jpg








clichy batignolles district
paris 17th
*constructions sites*


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

http://www.breteuil-segur.fr/
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...466_113120349373226_8486298049054769152_n.jpg








avenue Breteuil/paris 7th
*Breteuil-Segur construction site*
___________

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...944_506543583021426_2993962397133176832_n.jpg








*orgues de flandre/towers restructuring*
paris 19th
___________

*chatelet les halles subway station restructuring*
paris 1th
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...77_1544886402261037_7100460364906627072_n.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...512_314572368948420_7864303011256860672_n.jpg








wouaw very futuristic !!! 









___________

*paris la defense*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...971_257790191407796_1141825353518415872_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...622_122942455023024_2520388496938500096_n.jpg
*grande arche rooftop*









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...22_1449106215144526_5748461465363283968_n.jpg








___________

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...64_1693663957325159_3967280098976989184_n.jpg








*Grand Paris West*
La Defense in th background/clichy batignolles_new court house tower left side/
___________

*new court house of paris*
by renzo piano
clichy batignolles district
paris 17th

http://www.bouygues-construction.com/sites/default/files/cpi_opb_tdp.jpg


----------



## CB31

Nice :check:



tuktoyaktuk said:


> *Future public garden Truillot*
> between Voltaire and Richard-Lenoir boulevards
> 5.600 sqm
> Paris 11th
> works started
> 
> http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-7501...aire-et-richard-lenoir-22-08-2017-7207122.php
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DH7FLPzXsAIZq09.jpg


----------



## cochise75

*Duo towers - Jean Nouvel - 180m & 120m - 13th arrondissement of Paris*









 Source : http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/immo...elles-tours-dans-le-13eme-arrondissement.html

Today :


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*campus condorcet construction site*
city of aubervilliers/grand paris north

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...12_1450939244984052_6973075358643912704_n.jpg








__________

*future public garden Truillot*
paris 11th
works started

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...970_122782938307877_8730991862145351680_n.jpg








__________

*grand paris express construction site*
city of clamart/grand paris south
future rail station
http://jdlgroupe.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/SGPRollando-34024-clamart-800x445.jpg








__________

city of paris
*new urban furniture which swallows pollution*
http://soixantequinze.paris/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Colonne-plein-pied-630x390.jpg








__________

*rivoli street restructuring*
paris 1th_8th
http://s1.lprs1.fr/images/2017/08/24/7211103_40158228-88d4-11e7-a566-d0a867c4640e-1_1000x625.jpg








__________

*Ora offices building construction*
by Leclercq architects
district Pouchet/paris 17th
https://www.insitis.com/upload/pages-dynamiques/bliscyjk-kaufman-ora.jpg








__________

*Paris Asia Business Center, Tremblay-en-France*
grand paris north east/works in progress
http://www.cbs-cbt.com/fr/realisations/Paris-Asia-Business-Center,-Tremblay-en-France-(93)-6-0-46
pictures on this link
__________

*housing in construction*
by sanaa architects
fayolle boulevard/paris 16th
http://www.parishabitat.fr/Pages/ListChantiers.aspx








__________

*denfert-rochereau construction site*
housing
http://www.parishabitat.fr/Pages/ListChantiers.aspx
paris 13th

















__________

city of choisy/grand paris east
*new bridge *
https://94.citoyens.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/2/files/2017/08/passerelle-choisy.jpg








__________

*Orly airport*
runway 4 refurbishment
grand paris south
http://www.quotidiendutourisme.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/piste-4-de-Paris-Orly-825x510.jpg








__________

Paris 
Avenue des Champs Elysees
*future Apple Store in construction*

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DHBRD65WAAAb0ln.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DHBRD3UXgAA10Pb.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DHGdfaGUIAAFM_w.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DIAHPiwXkAArMAD.jpg


----------



## alexandru.mircea

What's happening at Denfert?


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

alexandru.mircea said:


> What's happening at Denfert?


hello here a link in french
they refurbish a former convent or former private school+ construction of new buildings
6.000 sqm/housing coming soon

http://www.zundelcristea.com/architecture/immeubles-mixtes-avenue-denfert-rochereau/








__________

*Shift*
new big construction site _restructuring of offices building 
by arte charpentier architects
city of issy les moulineaux/colonel pierre avia street/grand paris south
46.000 sqm/

https://immeuble-shift.com/galerie/
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...111_389180311498027_1031222554007699456_n.jpg
https://immeuble-shift.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/1-vue-de-la-rue-avia.jpg
https://immeuble-shift.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/3-vue-de-la-rue-guynemer.jpg













































location:
https://www.google.fr/maps/place/Ru...x1361b01ebf15f3e!8m2!3d48.8302009!4d2.2761314
__________

city of epinay sur seine/grand paris north west
*new sport center in construction_dojo*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...66_1942315936015169_1686910600925413376_n.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...62_1970149236586711_6045586907763572736_n.jpg

















__________

gare de lyon-rail station
paris 12th
*new tower Ibox in progress*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...371_515569862112973_3212814465745551360_n.jpg








__________

city of issy les moulineaux/grand paris south
*Be Issy offices building*
by Pca Stream architects

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...45_2142006099359586_5154505369938034688_n.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...19_1326363170825275_6693983088055156736_n.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...83_1962863980605185_1147726303575670784_n.jpg


























__________

*paris la defense*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...338_126366931341827_7578667409532256256_n.jpg


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Thanks!


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

HELLO dear french forumers from paris area
do you have time for taking picture of trinity tower
because we have no recent pictures....thanks


*Trinity tower construction site*
paris la defense

they are laying the concrete slab.....:banana:

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...955_268898670276893_3193094389693939712_n.jpg








__________

clichy batignolles district/paris 17th
*new offices Building in construction*
by odile decq architects/investor Icade
future offices for Credit Mutuel bank

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...917_167882663759656_5616154997810003968_n.jpg
http://www.icade.fr/references/bureaux/twist-paris-17eme-zac-clichy-batignolles


















__________

city of aubervilliers/grand paris north
*campus condorcet in construction*

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...91_1804367269588547_5953995128153571328_n.jpg








__________

*10 Grenelle*
Les Echos_Le Parisien media headquarters
beaugrenelle district/paris 15th
30.000 sqm

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...684_107019603320347_5940222701338624000_n.jpg
http://b-architecture.fr/10-grenelle/





















































__________

*Raspail Bac Grenelle*
Paris 7th

http://raspail-bac-grenelle.fr/ACTUALITES.php


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

paris la defense
*tower saint gobain in construction*

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...099_208636953004058_6552121074182520832_n.jpg








i don't understand i thought they will build one level in a week.......
___________

paris 13th rive gauche
*construction sites*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...832_116886705614247_3325176891882602496_n.jpg








___________

paris 18th/porte de clignancourt
*ilot Croisset_housing*
by hardel le bihan architects

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...46_2024606601094702_3947280884410875904_n.jpg








___________

*FFB french building federation*
restructuring of headquarters
pereire_debarcadere streets/paris 17th
by http://www.dauchezpayet.fr/un-nouveau-visage-pour-la-ffb-grand-paris/

http://chantier-pereire-debarcadere.blogspot.fr/2017/02/avancement-du-chantier-2eme-volet.html
more pics








the new cladding is not the same as on the rendering, perhaps is it the new cladding behind...









__________

*Paris Rive Gauche 13th/Bruneseau district*
*new freeway interchange* in foreground
+in background :
*new construction site "building B1A4"*_ 64 social housing + 60 housing for immigrants + nursery 44 beds + Shops 900sqm + Working spaces 400sqm

http://www.semapa.fr/Nos-chantiers-en-direct
http://www.taniaconcko.com/index.php/gallery/b1a4-paris-13eme/



































__________

*"paul bourget district" construction site*
paris 13th/porte d'italie

blob:http://www.devisubox.com/c3c54f0e-2629-407b-884e-77a7990f9a0c








__________

*Aquazena_fort d'Issy*
First french Feng Shui swimming pool
city of issy les moulineaux/grand paris south

https://www.vert-marine.com/aquazena-issy-les-moulineaux-92/



































___________

Côte d'Azur ? French Riviera ? No !
*Paris 12th/porte dorée*

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DHxU_TKWsAEdFTg.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

city of nanterre/grand paris west
*inauguration of offices building NEON*

http://www.theop.fr/images/news/058_MatejaLux.jpg









*La Defense Nanterre _Terrace 9*
housing by zundel cristea architects
https://d38w84nuu9j2kr.cloudfront.net/uploads/ya/yaso6su6tnq9s20h.jpg








__________

city of poissy/grand paris west
*restructuring of residential district Coudraie*

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DITecVlWsAE_tM8.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DITecVgXkAE7hwp.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DITecVjW4AALAaf.jpg


























_________

*La crèche en papier/Nursery*
by WRA Architects
Piat street/paris 20th

https://architizer.com/blog/gold/

















_________

*Lemnys_French Post*
offices buildings restructured by de portzamparc architect
city of issy les moulineaux/grand paris south
43.000 sqm

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/hLHjjZaArBk/maxresdefault.jpg














http://www.issy.com/sites/default/files/field/image/002.jpg








a big unknown construction site now delivered
__________

*city of issy les moulineaux/grand paris south*

*project District Blum/sector F*
21.000 sqm/daniel liebskind architect/ccompagnie de phalsbourg

http://www.compagniedephalsbourg.com/portfolio_page/issy-les-moulineaux/









*Colas headquarters in construction*
by de portzamparc architect
http://www.issy.com/sites/default/files/quartz_colas_logo_low.jpg








___________


----------



## Parisian75

*city of issy les moulineaux/grand paris south*
future rail station/grand paris express
by architecture studio 

https://www.societedugrandparis.fr/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/12207_111_issy.jpg







[/QUOTE]

This project has not been chosen


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Parisian75 said:


> *city of issy les moulineaux/grand paris south*
> future rail station/grand paris express
> by architecture studio
> 
> https://www.societedugrandparis.fr/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/12207_111_issy.jpg
> 
> This project has not been chosen


i knew that the project winner was from architecture studio and i supposed they had modify their design...well i will cancel my big pic
here the right project:
http://www.grandparis-mipim.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/VIGNETTE_Issy_Web.jpg








la forme est la même mais c'est le cladding qui est différent, 
different cladding but same look/form


----------



## Parisian75

tuktoyaktuk said:


> i knew that the project winner was from architecture studio and i supposed they had modify their design...well i will cancel my big pic


This was was somehow interresting. So u can let it I think. The one that has been chosen (and you are right) is AS with Icade.

The colored "flatiron". The station will be designed by Brunet&Saunier.

Some visuals here :


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Parisian75 said:


> This was was somehow interresting. So u can let it I think. The one that has been chosen (and you are right) is AS with Icade.
> 
> The colored "flatiron". The station will be designed by Brunet&Saunier.
> 
> Some visuals here :


hello parisian75 you are a new member ?
do you take sometimes pictures ?


----------



## Parisian75

tuktoyaktuk said:


> hello parisian75 you are a new member ?
> do you take sometimes pictures ?


To be honest this is the 1st time I publish something lol


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Parisian75 said:


> To be honest this is the 1st time I publish something lol


great ! welcome !
__________

*some construction sites in Paris*

http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75005/circulation-a-paris-le-grand-chantier-30-08-2017-7224309.php








__________

*Haussmann 8*
offices building restructuring
works started/by pca stream architects
paris 8th/ bld haussmann 173

https://www.pca-stream.com/fr/projets/haussmann-8








the building will be taller + a new roof


















____________

*38 Avenue Kleber*
offices building restructuring
paris 16th
by http://www.architecture-studio.fr/fr/projets/paklb1/immeuble_de_bureaux.html

https://media.licdn.com/media-proxy...nefL5RzHjD5S9I4jseo91iMWzco27dA4BYBI3iSdF_NQ8



















works started








__________

*construction site Breteuil Segur Covea*
http://www.breteuil-segur.fr/
paris 7th

https://image-store.slidesharecdn.com/0febdcb4-7914-4c51-857c-e71f6bc159e2-original.jpeg








__________

paris la defense/city of courbevoie
*offices building restructured *
by Vincent Eschalier architects

http://fredericmorel.photodeck.com/-/galleries/suivi
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...756_454187028288205_7010665024087654400_n.jpg

















__________

*Louvre Post *
restructuring by dominique perrault architect
paris 1th
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DIfTKfeXoAA8L1U.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DIElF_VWAAA__nk.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DGFvbi1XoAAW-8z.jpg


























__________

*Green Office* 
offices buildings project 70.000 sqm/ by Jourda Architects Paris + Louis Simonutti 
city of rueil malmaison/grand paris west 
https://www.louisarchitecte.fr/erp-tertiaire/vert-mes-bureaux/ 
more pics 









*Impressive !!!* the number of constructions sites in this city !!


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Villages Nature Is Open*
grand paris east

official site
http://www.centerparcs.fr/fr-fr/fra...ture-paris?hc=VN1002&duree=2&dated=2017-09-01
















https://www.you-moov.fr/IMG/png/03_park_map_village_nature_2017_fr_38x27_zoom_pdl_hd-2.png









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DIpi9-YXUAIjnQI.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DIpaWq6XgAEQHmQ.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DIpaWs9WAAEQ9er.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DIpaWqNWAAA0fRX.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DIpaWqUWsAA9Rgr.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DIoz1_pW4AECHZw.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DIoHoHrXUAEdfYR.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DIoRokQWsAAkJwx.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DIoz6gYXoAAiUbR.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DIoz1_sXcAAT_Uh.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DIoz1_wXoAAhhsh.jpg
https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-zpS0G39b...EHxB-lRo7HqVne2DsyACLcBGAs/s1600/_K0A0589.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Paris Nobel School*
works start december 2017
by anne demians architect

http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-7500...-offre-un-mega-lifting-31-08-2017-7226091.php

https://www.annedemians.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/ATT00028_Page_1.jpg
https://www.annedemians.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/ATT00028_Page_2.jpg
https://www.annedemians.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/ATT00028_Page_3.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Drone La Defense*
new district behind Grande Arche





__________

*Samaritaine construction site*
rivoli street/paris 1th

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...809_113296582692815_9039328960189562880_n.jpg








__________

*Chatelet les Halles subway station*
paris 1th
entrance Marguerite de Navarre
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...208_723101337876589_1586895565814235136_n.jpg








__________

*paris la defense*

*future saint gobain tower*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...711_116829442373131_5563878502719029248_n.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...824_472094773158274_2228906568550711296_n.jpg


















*residence de cherbourg by nouvel*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...575_116014995770713_7134365734389415936_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...753_119574778775844_6345800040807661568_n.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...08_1460102670751398_6215954237327671296_n.jpg


















*UArena *
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...85_1916743228582552_2453421538657959936_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...736_106635756738813_7104859193101778944_n.jpg









*Arago tower destruction*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...891_153314801917862_4726751684095639552_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

great discovery/belle découverte
a webcam for watching live this construction site

*Sorbonne Nouvelle* 
new university/ Paris 12th
by de portzamparc architect

https://chantier-nation-sorbonne-nouvelle.com/2017/08/28/sur-le-chantier-cette-semaine-5/
http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&sRef=A1LGD25R
http://www.christiandeportzamparc.com/fr/projects/campus-universitaire-sorbonne-nouvelle/









the constructon site yesterday/le chantier hier









___________

*housing *
by buhler architect
fulton street/paris 13th

http://www.archdaily.com/873894/ful...-fulton-nil-a5-a1-agence-bernard-buhler-photo
more pics on this link









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...91_1527159740681869_9013831530354573312_n.jpg








___________

gare de lyon_rail station
*towers restructuring*
paris12th

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...31_1458336077591629_5615078752020070400_n.jpg








___________

*Ganesh celebration*
little india
Paris 18th
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...09_1912596889062436_7861568693342306304_n.jpg








___________

*Alto Piano*
district paul bourget restructuring_future tourism residence with 149 rooms
porte d'italie/paris 13th
new project by laisné-roussel architect









file:///C:/Users/benoitthierry/Downloads/Le%20groupe%20Pichet%20Laur%C3%A9at%20de%203%20concours%20(2).pdf
___________

paris 13th rive gauche
*Ep7 future cultural center "guinguette numérique"*
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DIoXkzbXcAEJ7xx.jpg








___________

*window building in progress*
paris la defense









__________

*chapelle international district*
in construction 
paris 18th/porte de la chapelle
https://photos.lesiteimmo.com/15587203/0/675x504^cc/1503624085








__________

*Campus Ynov *
in progress
city of nanterre/paris la defense
10.400 sqm/by Architect : Agence Suzel Brout

http://nanterrealite.blogspot.fr/2016/03/campus-ynov-nanterre.html
https://blog.ynov.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/15/2016/03/CampusNanterre-1erePierre-3.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*housing*
Paris 17th/Clichy Batignolles district
by elogie siemp

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DHbVaohWsAEvyk-.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DHWoQPdW0AEtT7s.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DHWoQPmXYAMUcuQ.jpg



























_________

*new residential winner project*
terre neuve-buzenval streets/paris 20th
1.500sqm/by NZI Architects 

location:https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8548...178.73618&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656

http://nziarchitectes.tumblr.com/post/159341154514/14-logements-et-une-crèche-associative-concours


























_________

paris 9th/faubourg poissonniere street
*construction of 34 housing*
by laurent niget architect/elogie siemp
https://www.facebook.com/AtelierLau...41843.765116263562235/823868414353686/?type=3

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DDfEGKRXYAAzJQD.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DDfEGJ-XcAAiAIU.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DDfEGJ-WAAAqGQb.jpg


























__________

*new building residential*
croix nivert street/paris15th
built with Corian material 

https://www.crea-diffusion.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/IMG_7122.jpg








__________

*video of new residentials delivered in paris*
investor elogie siemp





__________

ris orangis city/grand paris south
*inauguration of Woodeum largest wood building in europe*
140 housing/





timelapse construction

http://www.mathis.eu/dynamic/galerie/images/485.jpg








__________

city of meudon/grand paris south west
*new ecodistrict in project My Meudon*


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*shopping mall Parly 2 extension*
city of le chesnay/grand paris west

http://parly2-extension.fr/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/dutartre-b.jpg
http://www.leparisien.fr/le-chesnay-78150/le-chesnay-le-uzi-etait-un-faux-01-09-2017-7229487.php


















__________

*maison du handball/handball house*
city of creteil/grand paris east

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DD92PjUW0AQYEEs.jpg
https://handnews.fr/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/FFHB-AERIAL-140611.jpg


















__________

city of saint ouen/grand paris_north
*docks de saint ouen_new district*

https://www.metalocus.es/en/news/park-docks-saint-ouen-agence-ter
30 pictures + construction timelapse
__________

porte des lilas/paul meurice street
paris 20th
*construction site "View" offices building*

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...53_1768448476517431_8931540373575041024_n.jpg
http://www.semavip.fr/sites/default/files/Point de Vue 3 bis © baumschlager eberle_0.jpg

















__________

paris la defense
*constructions sites*
carre defense in the middle, arago tower on right

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DI3NR3cXcAApDSw.jpg








__________
__________

*Ateliers Vaugirard project*
Workshops for subway maintenance
paris 15th

project=440 housing+a new street+nursery+shops+700 sqm urban agriculture
architects : 
Dominique Lyon for workshops restructuring_
Christ Gantenbein for social housing_
Hamonic Masson and Ibos Vitart for private housing

http://www.lesateliersvaugirard.fr/portfolio
https://www.businessimmo.com/conten...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
http://www.frequencemaquettes.com/images/h2bm-vaugirard.jpg



























__________

*Bridge*- Pont d'Issy
future *headquarters* of company "*Orange*" 
by jpaul viguier architect
city of issy les moulineaux/grand paris south

http://www.leparisien.fr/issy-les-m...-a-issy-les-moulineaux-20-05-2017-6967572.php








__________


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

bonsoir à tous
j'ai l'impression d'être la seule personne sur ce forum,
sérieux si ce thread parisien international se limite à ce qu'une seule personne poste des news ???????? 
bonsoir !


----------



## parcdesprinces

tuktoyaktuk said:


> bonsoir à tous
> j'ai l'impression d'être la seule personne sur ce forum


LOL There are ton of other threads on this board... but you were banned from many of them, weren't you? 

So, please, give us break.


P.S. but thanks a lot for your numerous posts in this "PARIS | Projects & Construction" thread.


----------



## lucky5

Hello! 

I strongly appreciate your work, which is amazing! Allthough the problem is I don't know where to get information from, but I am very interested in what is going on in Paris. 

Bonjour!

J'appreci fortement ton travaille que je trouve merveilleux! J'aimerais bien aussi contribuer a ce forum, mais je le trouve dur de trouver des information sur ce qui se passe dans la region Parisienne. 

:banana: :lol:


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

lucky5 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I strongly appreciate your work, which is amazing! Allthough the problem is I don't know where to get information from, but I am very interested in what is going on in Paris.
> 
> Bonjour!
> 
> J'appreci fortement ton travaille que je trouve merveilleux! J'aimerais bien aussi contribuer a ce forum, mais je le trouve dur de trouver des information sur ce qui se passe dans la region Parisienne.
> 
> :banana: :lol:


salut et merci !


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*AXIOME*
future offices building of 12.000 sqm
paul bourget district/porte d'italie/paris 13th

cérémonie pose de la première pierre
*first stone laying ceremony*

http://www.vinci-immobilier-entreprise-commercial.com/programme/426/
http://www.axiome-paris.com/galerie/




































https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DI9FQ52XgAEJ1jt.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DI891PwW4AA1e0E.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DI82xR1XYAAPwaG.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DI82xR2XcAAlCE4.jpg



















2 pictures of the construction site

















__________


----------



## Gelemoka

Thanks a lot for these info and pictures ! 

C'est vraiment super utile


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*paris la defense *

*"carre michelet"* offices building in construction
38.000 sqm
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...039_150491715540977_8294469038495498240_n.jpg









*trinity tower in construction*
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DIlTN4tW4AAk1g4.jpg









*saint-gobain tower construction site*
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...ain.jpg/1200px-Chantier_tour_Saint_Gobain.jpg








__________

*Poste du Louvre *
construction site by dominique perrault architect
paris 1th

https://media.licdn.com/media-proxy...1e_KgRjniD8bvLoO6ed8gjsXicY27dA4BYBI3iSdF_NQ8








__________

city of asnieres/grand paris north west
*new residential construction site "Ateliers 92"*
160 housing

https://logement.bnpparibas.fr/fr/i...auts-de-seine/92600-asnieres/ateliers-922-d-e
http://perso.ovh.net/~saciegta/images/uploads/E144 17 05 SI.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*clichy batignolles district*
paris 17th

great picture
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...87_1397803600338700_6396089237350907904_n.jpg








 wouaw big activity on right side
__________

*paris ring-road north section*
by night
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...69_1935108480061255_6540413006218526720_n.jpg


----------



## Axelferis

Happy for *PARIS 2024!!!* :cheer: :banana:opcorn: :cheer:


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

gare de lyon_rail station 
paris 12th

*Ibox tower in progress*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...381_403337106747620_7781295230594056192_n.jpg








__________

Palais Royal 
paris 1th
*refurbishment of all the buildings facades ended*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...935_126913358044769_8531460910072463360_n.jpg








__________

*Banque de France/paris 1th*
glazed canopy restructured
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...442_146419779283399_1333263569298391040_n.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...739_114102909283033_4342019843843686400_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*U arena /paris la defense*

they are working very fast now, the opening of this arena is for october 19, less than 5 weeks ! go uarena go !!!!

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DJsDvx0XoAAgRSg.jpg








oh super ils se dépechent je vais croire bientot aux miracles
quelle course contre la montre !!!
__________

*11 Conti-Monnaie de Paris*
Opening september 30th, 2017.
paris 6th

http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75006/une-goutte-geante-a-la-monnaie-de-paris-12-09-2017-7254441.php
https://www.franceinter.fr/culture/re-ouverture-du-11-conti-monnaie-de-paris-le-30-septembre-2017
https://www.monnaiedeparis.fr/profi...me/images/interactive_map/interactive_map.jpg


----------



## dougdoug

today


----------



## dougdoug

Trinity




Saint Gobain






Alto


----------



## dougdoug

Coeur de quartier part2


----------



## dougdoug

Landscape


Campusea


Window




Nanterre les Groues


----------



## dougdoug

Origine






Kosmo










Eria


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

faboulous dougdoug your pictures are great
dear dougdoug have you time enough for taking pictures around the boulevard peripherique between porte pouchet 17th and porte de clichy 17th ?
thanks for your answer
theres a lot of constructions sites in clichy and saint ouen in front of paris 17th arrondissement !
___________

*paris constructions sites*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...44_2144048099164710_5349648325723291648_n.jpg


----------



## dougdoug

Thanks tuktoyaktuk ok if i can


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

dougdoug said:


> Thanks tuktoyaktuk ok if i can


hello especially this "tower" of 55 meters......perisight clichy la garenne in front of the peripheric boulevard
http://www.scau.com/administration/...tiaire/perisight-clichy-la-garenne/082-01.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

_PARIS LA DEFENSE_

_https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...430_733610070165374_5324574130555584512_n.jpg_









TRINITY TOWER
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...670_272568953260935_8341349817712115712_n.jpg








__________

city of aubervilliers / grand paris north
*campus condorcet construction site*

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...175_134394720514190_9048888414929158144_n.jpg


----------



## Brenn86

Thanks tuktoyaktuk for all the pics your post daily.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...16_1528100733916695_7473536187903246336_n.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...761_356949581420828_6871066805872361472_n.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...20_1436416816473086_1835083489418936320_n.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...9045_150751745516911_902265542470008832_n.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...89_1953932031537991_4821493147907391488_n.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...847_429399690788538_6222670406537445376_n.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...705_119298185419963_6344011607835672576_n.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...9439_146706912602180_525093690767572992_n.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...121_133454310616868_3122002635016634368_n.jpg









paris construction site
_____









flandre district/paris 19th/residential towers restructuring
_____



























clichy batignolles district/ paris 17th
_____









city of bagnolet/grand paris east/construction site
_____









ibox tower/gare de lyon_rail station/paris 12th
_____


















city of gentilly/grand paris south
new residential project
_____

paris la defense
l*andscape / towers pascal restructuring*
by dominique perrault architects
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...516_173113909925363_4603749490095030272_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...091_902732719866066_8909503063882989568_n.jpg
*trinity tower construction site in background*









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...009_486822145010039_5843141622811852800_n.jpg









*carre michelet construction site in background*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...048_357206981383962_2568285242079051776_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*palais de la decouverte/discovery palace*
paris 8th
restructuring in progress

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DKAY7qcWAAAuK5X.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DKAY7qQW4AIwPhW.jpg

















_________

*79 Champs Elysees*
offices building restructuring
paris 8th

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DJ_6NZJXUAIvVUP.jpg








__________

paris la defense

*alto tower in construction*
http://www.devisubox.com/39edfebb-4926-4b85-8541-b2786d70a7f1









*rose de cherbourg residence/campusea*
in construction/jean nouvel architect
http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_project_sProjectName=rose_de_cherbourg








___________

paris 1th/les halles district
former board of trade/bourse du commerce
*future contemporary art museum_Pinault Foundation*
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DJ_TrYnW0AAbAkI.jpg








___________

*Eiffel Tower Paris*









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DKCV8zZUMAAoxa6.jpg
*Protective glass wall_construction site start today 18/09/2017*

http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fr...00101-un-mur-pour-proteger-la-tour-eiffel.php


----------



## kisssme

Today the montparnasse tower owners will announce what the new tower will be like. 
(probably by studio gang architects)


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

kisssme said:


> Today the montparnasse tower owners will announce what the new tower will be like.
> (probably by studio gang architects)


hello kissme yes at 7 pm ? is it true ?


----------



## kisssme

^^ yes

This was Dominique Parrault's project 










it looks like a 300m tower..


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Roland Garros tennis tounament*
paris 16th/restructuring and extension

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...668_129186607821066_6034960875205427200_n.jpg








new tennis court in progress


----------



## pierolol

next >>


----------



## Axelferis

I think Paris is going to know an aceleration of its development due to Paris 2024 Olympics games :cheers:
So many projects want to be ready for 2024 and that's really cool.
A mega city power is coming


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

cochise75 said:


> *Trinity tower - 140m - Paris-La Défense*
> 
> Today :
> 
> 
> Tour Trinity [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Tour Trinity [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Tour Trinity [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Tour Trinity [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Tour Trinity [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Tour Trinity [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Tour Trinity [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Tour Trinity [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Tour Trinity [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Tour Trinity [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Tour Trinity [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


thanks cochise 
do you know when will begin the first level of Trinity Tower ?


----------



## 676882

Axelferis said:


> I think Paris is going to know an aceleration of its development due to Paris 2024 Olympics games :cheers:
> So many projects want to be ready for 2024 and that's really cool.
> A mega city power is coming


But Paris got its acceleration way before Olympic bid...
I like this arcticle


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

paris la defense
*U Arena*
outdoor digital screens in progress

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...668_499394280434980_5049909808040247296_n.jpg








__________

*clichy batignolles district*
paris 17th









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...29_1466895943393653_7361507364760977408_n.jpg
__________

*Eastway + View*
2 offices buildings in construction on left side
paul meurice street
porte des lilas district/paris 19_20th

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...13_1544655515621661_1308888148129873920_n.jpg








__________

*Poste du Louvre*
restructuring
paris 1th

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...169_940157716124533_8095534502761201664_n.jpg








__________

*campus condorcet in construction*
city of aubervilliers/grand paris north

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...052_939963596142412_2819620917150220288_n.jpg








__________

*new sport center in construction*
city of asnières/grand paris north west

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...128_929220567210105_1705998019704389632_n.jpg








__________

*gare saint lazare_rail station*
construction site/paris 8th

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...064_128513437878002_7310729894860685312_n.jpg








__________

*construction site*
gaston tessier street/rosa parks district
paris 19th
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...03_1724413801199881_1198198500085465088_n.jpg


----------



## alexandru.mircea

alexandru.mircea said:


> I passed by Alésia yesterday and I was awe-struck by the rebuilt cinema. It is incredible. Especially striking considering how underwhelming I was finding it in the renders.
> 
> 
> 2016-10-02_04-39-33 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20161001_171507 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20161001_171405 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20161001_171603 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20161001_171556 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


Manuelle Gautrand, the architect of this (and of the refitting of the Gaité Lirique), has been awarded the European Prize for Architecture: http://www.lefigaro.fr/culture/2017...orte-le-prix-europeen-d-architecture-2017.php


----------



## cochise75

*Sisters towers - Christian de Portzamparc - 229m & 131m - Paris-La Défense*
























Yesterday :

[1/2]


Site tours Sisters [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Sisters [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Sisters [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Sisters [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Sisters [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## cochise75

[2/2]


Site tours Sisters [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Sisters [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Sisters [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Sisters [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Sisters [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Sisters [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Sisters [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Sisters [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## cochise75

*Duo towers - Jean Nouvel - 180m & 120m - 13th arrondissement of Paris*









 Source : http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/immo...elles-tours-dans-le-13eme-arrondissement.html






Today :


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

thanks for your great pictures.....but i am very angry, a lot of constructions sites in la defense,
alto, trinity, sisters, etc but no levels rising.......hno:


----------



## DNSylvestre

Instead of being redesigned, Tour Montparnasse should be given an ultra reflective facade similar to the one of 4 World Trade Center. That would make it look a lot more sleeker and less conspicuous than it's current proposal, not to mention how much cheaper it'd be.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Paul Bourget district*
new project/paris 13th
by DATA Architectes 

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...490_788539834667338_7362419499850530816_n.jpg








_________

*paris la defense*
constructions sites

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...03_1468440976570628_6517517093909299200_n.jpg









*saint gobain tower*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...39_1300365666742131_9179347642818232320_n.jpg








__________

*construction site*
city of bagnolet/grand paris east
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...166_515867718753926_4343856423399063552_n.jpg








__________

*raspail bac grenelle construction site*
paris 7th/ 14.000 sqm

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...246_119488308734090_7904745454108147712_n.jpg








__________

international university city of Paris
*New House Ile de France delivered*
paris 14th

http://www.lemoniteur.fr/media/IMAGE/2017/09/19/IMAGE_20170919_34826425.jpg
http://s1.lprs1.fr/images/2017/09/18/7269939_71847232-9c85-11e7-882c-64b73662c8f5-1_1000x625.jpg

















_________

clichy batignolles district
*building O6A in construction*
paris 17th

http://i.f1g.fr/media/figaro/orig/2017/09/21/XVMfce947b2-9ba9-11e7-b7b0-502e9a6da729-690x453.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DKezY13WAAERLzV.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DKezY10XoAAazXA.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

paris 18th
*new student residence ElogieSiemp*

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DKV_ClcXUAAyW_P.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DKV_ClvXkAA-m_h.jpg

















__________

*future public garden Truillot*
paris 11th
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DKV-t_sW0AIIUzB.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DKV-t-pW4AEW5NF.jpg








__________

city of montreuil/grand paris east
*Altais towers restructuring*









http://www.leparisien.fr/montreuil-...r-altais-debute-sa-mue-19-09-2017-7272567.php
__________

*new residential projects Lumenia, Evry Time, Symphonie.*
construction sites started
city of Evry/grand paris south east

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DKZztBZWAAApKmc.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DKZztBaW4AUYLav.jpg
http://www.guide-du-neuf.fr/assets/uploads/files/photos/116/lumenia-evry_8111_001.jpg


























former premier minister manuel valls with a goatee...... sexy


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

paris la defense
*trinity tower construction site*
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DKkzd9WXoAAzHuL.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...766_146570902616831_5674515296895893504_n.jpg








__________

*palais de la decouverte/discovery palace restructuring*
champs elysees/paris 8th

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DKkWDDAWkAAr0G9.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DKkWDDLWAAEbF-O.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DKkWDELWsAAHesl.jpg


























___________

*la samaritaine construction site*
paris 1th

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...580_151531362107970_3588059251521617920_n.jpg








___________

*new court house of paris*
17th 

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...623_693865337469723_3888075606344073216_n.jpg








___________

*clichy batignolles district 17th*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...014_290927921314683_2674067675239415808_n.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...1180_331400510654339_606141579068964864_n.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...404_119416142094710_7854548470512746496_n.jpg


























____________

*grand central saint lazare*
offices complex construction site/23.600 sqm
rail station saint lazare 9th

old building destroyed.......the foundation of the new building can begin
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...522_129339777716695_7414833850506805248_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Qu4drans offices buildings*
second phase with 41.000 sqm
by wilmotte architects
paris 15th

http://www.bouygues-batiment-ile-de-france.com/references/quadrans-balard-corne-ouest


















http://www.metosilicio.3dprocess.co...AnnexesQU4DRANS/Perspectives/Aerial view1.jpg








Qu4drans (1phase+2phase=86.000 sqm offices)


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

gare saint lazare_rail station
*construction site Grand central saint lazare*
paris 8th

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...302_1361074404010268_567995157014642688_n.jpg








destruction of buildings
__________

city of pré saint gervais/grand paris east
*wharehouse restructuring*
by pca stream architect

https://www.pca-stream.com/fr/projets/canopy-14
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...632_1944977482496092_523089869480656896_n.jpg








__________

city of bagnolet/grand paris east
*construction site*

but i don't know what ???? and you ????? 
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...776_351496661966202_7331405614020558848_n.jpg








__________

*clichy batignolles district*
paris 17th

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...853_300242073791215_4076883755950669824_n.jpg








themis offices building in construction right side,
in background new waste treatment centre in construction
__________

*new court house of paris 17th+ city of clichy la garenne*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...902_141570823122876_6240662479806922752_n.jpg








__________

*Tempo*
Offices building
by ateliers 234 architects
gaston tessier street/rosa parks district
paris 19th/delivered/17.000 sqm

http://www.a234.fr/architecture/projects/immeuble-de-bureaux-tempo-rue-gaston-tessier-paris-xixeme/


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Rose de Cherbourg student residence_Campusea*
paris la defense
in construction/jean nouvel architect

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...357_826337970859636_8588212211330056192_n.jpg








___________

*Saint Gobain tower construction site*
Paris la Defense

!!!!!! Great Picture !!!!!!
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...451_338993926542012_7713910376290582528_n.jpg


----------



## kisssme

The new Euopacity after some changes. There is now a lake in the middle


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Orly airport*
new terminal in construction
grand paris south

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CzfHIzMXcAA_ghT.jpg








__________

*71 housing+3 shops in construction*
clichy batignolles district
saussure street/paris 17th

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...97_1386795294767516_1913076698195165184_n.jpg
http://traa.fr/wp-content/uploads/2...bert-architectes-74-logements-soaciaux-02.jpg
http://traa.fr/wp-content/uploads/2...rt-architectes-74-logements-soaciaux-07-2.jpg


----------



## Axelferis

Europa design changed a lot


----------



## David Louis

Axelferis said:


> Europa design changed a lot


Yes. And the old design is better .


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

David Louis said:


> Yes. And the old design is better .


urbanists and architects are not respected in our country,


----------



## kisssme

David Louis said:


> Yes. And the old design is better .


no. the new one with the lake is much much better


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*campusea_student residence de cherbourg*
paris la defense

http://www.devisubox.com/594ecf2e-974d-4ed7-a652-b8ccb032c55f








__________

*alto tower in construction*
paris la defense

http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_project_sProjectName=tour_alto

















wouaw impressive crane, Potain crane french technology, but owned by an american company......
__________

Paris 17th/porte de clichy
*constructions sites*
extension subway line 14+court house of paris

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...886_443608812699429_1310223569426317312_n.jpg








__________

*saint gobain tower in construction*
paris la defense

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...24_1694594973944347_9152657191327498240_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*Attorney House/Maison des Avocats*
construction site started
clichy batignolles district/Paris 17th 
in front of new court house of paris
renzo piano architecture

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DKzl40WX0AApC_9.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DKzkqc-XcAEIo2T.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DK0DL7kXcAA2a-_.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DK0qfF-WkAAm4DV.jpg









renzo Piano the famous architect









the project


















_________
_________

Paris 1th les Halles district
*Chatelet les Halles subway station* refurbishment

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...910_658408751028658_1148672819878428672_n.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...158_2086260144928507_335097669171019776_n.jpg


----------



## parcdesprinces

Axelferis said:


> I think Paris is going to know an aceleration of its development due to Paris 2024 Olympics games :cheers:
> So many projects want to be ready for 2024 and that's really cool.
> A mega city power is coming


Paris never needed the Olympics for that. (you should better take a closer look to what's going on everyday over here, dear Axel!)


Anyway...you will never change, do you? :yawn:


----------



## Axelferis

I'm sorry but lot of emerging projects know a booster due to 2024.
In other times it would had taken tons of administrative episodes.
Paris still great but 2024 horizon shed the light for a mega renewal of its urban landscape.


----------



## bat753

tuktoyaktuk said:


> urbanists and architects are not respected in our country,


Really? I feel respected...


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

bat753 said:


> Really? I feel respected...


fuksas in marseille, the italian architect, was the winner for the euromed project..
the result now of the constructions is very far from the original project.
the projects are never respected, you can always see a difference between a building delivered and the project.
nice to know that youre an architect bat...congratulations !


----------



## bat753

tuktoyaktuk said:


> fuksas in marseille, the italian architect, was the winner for the euromed project..
> the result now of the constructions is very far from the original project.
> the projects are never respected, you can always see a difference between a building delivered and the project.
> nice to know that youre an architect bat...congratulations !


Don't you think you generalise?! Is it only in France?! Eat humble pie...


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

bat753 said:


> Don't you think you generalise?! Is it only in France?! Eat humble pie...


another thing, i think construction sites are too slow..
__________

*In Paris, a New Museum to Celebrate Yves Saint Laurent*

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/27/fashion/yves-saint-laurent-museum-paris-marrakesh.html

Museums offer a peek into the secret world of Yves Saint Laurent


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*ICP_Catholic Institute of Paris*
student campus/ reopening octobre 3th, 2017
Assas street/paris 6th/10.000 students/750 teachers

https://www.la-croix.com/Religion/C...e-Paris-fait-peau-neuve-2017-09-10-1200875597









http://i.f1g.fr/media/figaro/orig/2017/09/12/XVMfba44b84-97c3-11e7-8d34-f6cfc6afc02f.jpg









https://uploads.knightlab.com/story.../75-Institut catholique de Paris © ok (6).jpg



























https://www.paris.catholique.fr/IMG/jpg/icp_cour_d_honneur_f.albert_1_bdef.jpg








*full refurbished*
_________
_________

*Arab World Institute*
30 years old/restructured

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DK6gndEWsAEjUKF.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DK6j3FaXoAU8gmJ.jpg

















__________

*new artistic scene 13eme Art*
italie square_paris 13th
open this week end

http://www.le13emeart.com/
http://www.lepoint.fr/images/2017/09/29/10511919lpw-10512583-theatre-rire-jpg_4598140.jpg


----------



## parcdesprinces

tuktoyaktuk said:


> urbanists and architects are not respected in our country,





tuktoyaktuk said:


> [...]
> the result now of the constructions is very far from the original project.
> the projects are never respected, you can always see a difference between a building delivered and the project.[...]





tuktoyaktuk said:


> another thing, i think construction sites are too slow..


:nuts:

What a bunch of stupid assertions (sorry) hno:

Apparently you know nothing regarding such fields (and I tell you that, as a myself graduate (in the US but I started my college studies in France/Paris) in architecture, urbanism & land planning)..

Anyway.. hno:


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

parcdesprinces said:


> :nuts:
> 
> What a bunch of stupid assertions (sorry) hno:
> 
> Apparently you know nothing regarding such fields (and I tell you that, as a myself graduate (in the US but I started my college studies in France/Paris) in architecture, urbanism & land planning)..
> 
> Anyway.. hno:


they are stupid ? but it's true !

1.the projects are never respected, you can always see a difference between a building delivered and the project_model.
look at euromed center in Marseille and how they destroyed the project of Fuksas .....


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*U Arena *
paris la defense

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...221_625914914463567_8175178795750260736_n.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...968_117810705555330_1641275761656594432_n.jpg


----------



## Wayden21

tuktoyaktuk said:


> they are stupid ? but it's true !
> 
> 1.the projects are never respected, you can always see a difference between a building delivered and the project_model.
> look at euromed center in Marseille and how they destroyed the project of Fuksas .....


You should really stop here, cause you go deeper and deeper into stupidity... Go to Belgium and you will see a country where you can complain about architecture. And about what you are pointing out... it is so obvious that we have the same situation in probably every country in the world... So please stop, it is sad to see people make themselves look ridiculous x)


----------



## Pew

Again toktoyatuk, you are one of the best contributor in this forum. I've always enjoyed to see your posts and comments !! Thanks again


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Wayden21 said:


> You should really stop here, cause you go deeper and deeper into stupidity... Go to Belgium and you will see a country where you can complain about architecture. And about what you are pointing out... it is so obvious that we have the same situation in probably every country in the world... So please stop, it is sad to see people make themselves look ridiculous x)


look at the thousands of mistakes made everyday in every countries on constructions sites....
you know that big buildings can have thousands of defects when they are delivered...per example the hospital pompidou in paris 15th had 10.000 defects after delivery


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

..


----------



## bat753

tuktoyaktuk said:


> they are stupid ? but it's true !
> 
> 1.the projects are never respected, you can always see a difference between a building delivered and the project_model.
> look at euromed center in Marseille and how they destroyed the project of Fuksas .....


What else do you know except this project? 

You know nothing about urban development, that is the truth ! So stop bothering us with your stupid assertions (not sorry!)


----------



## bat753

tuktoyaktuk said:


> sorry but in the construction and civil engineering, people are not intelligent, they are incompetent,
> it's simple to understand : when you are intelligent you don't make mistakes or defects...a mistake is a proof of incompetence.


OMG, deeper and deeper...I really think you should stop. YOU are the one who isn't intelligent here (and racist and misogynist)


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

CLICHY BATIGNOLLES PARIS17
http://www.clichy-batignolles.fr/








__________

TRAMWAY LINE 3 EXTENSION + PARIS COURTHOUSE
http://www.tramway.paris.fr/un-oeil-sur-le-chantier-du-17e









http://fpjparelia.digitime.fr/

















__________

PARIS LA DEFENSE
U Arena
http://www.uarena.com/article/le-chantier_a103/1









Altana construction site/croissant district
http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=croissant








__________

CHAPELLE INTERNATIONAL PARIS 18
http://www.chapelleinternational.sncf.com/








__________

*New Campus Sorbonne Nouvelle Paris 13*
in construction/de portzamparc christian architect/paris 12th
http://www.devisubox.com/0144a123-5bd6-4047-a99d-73e152e3ec3d








__________

city of montevrain/grand paris east
*construction site*
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...35_1944501789140098_5124197349098258432_n.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Pew said:


> Again toktoyatuk, you are one of the best contributor in this forum. I've always enjoyed to see your posts and comments !! Thanks again


yes thanks.
________

*PARIS CONSTRUCTIONS SITES LIVE*

NEW HIPPODROME LONGCHAMP
http://www.nouveaulongchamp.com/le-chantier-en-direct

















__________

75 REUILLY STREET PARIS 12
https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php...Name=75_reuilly#no-zoom,noScroll,prevent-zoom








__________

CITE GLACIERE PARIS 13
https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php...e=cite_glaciere#no-zoom,noScroll,prevent-zoom








__________

MILITARY BARRACKS REUILLY PARIS 12
https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php...arserne_reuilly#no-zoom,noScroll,prevent-zoom

















__________

PARIS RIVE GAUCHE
http://www.semapa.fr/Suivre-nos-chantiers-en-direct

















__________

METRO LINE 4 EXTENSION BAGNEUX
http://www.prolongement-m4.fr/en-direct-du-chantier



































__________


----------



## Turgeman

^^
No one would believe that Paris is actually a beautiful city (I especially like the 9th arrondissement) when seeing the buildings in the background of all these photos. Rien que des tours et des barres, d'une laideur sans nom !


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*paris live construction sites*

http://www.semapa.fr/Nos-chantiers-en-direct

90 boulevard auriol construction site









paul bourget construction site








__________

*Paris Habitat construction sites live*

http://www.parishabitat.fr/Pages/ListChantiers.aspx

denfert rochereau construction site









paris 16th/marechal fayolle _housing by sanaa construction site








___________

*Ateliers Jourdan_Porte d'orleans*
paris 14th

http://portedorleans.free.fr/


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Turgeman said:


> ^^
> No one would believe that Paris is actually a beautiful city (I especially like the 9th arrondissement) when seeing the buildings in the background of all these photos. Rien que des tours et des barres, d'une laideur sans nom !


hello turgeman, you have commieblocks in every urban areas in the world, and this is nothing when you make a comparison with sao paulo's concrete jungle.
__________

*New Louis Vuitton Store*
Place Vendome/ Paris 1th
opening october 2th, 2017

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...349_526044167737291_3846679298500984832_n.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...099_1870169049965363_164707722309140480_n.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...028_683009931902556_5381658583836393472_n.jpg
https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...0099_685291971676661_619461114467450880_n.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DK95Ja3XkAAaIiN.jpg













































new tourist spot for taking pictures


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Turgeman said:


> ^^
> No one would believe that Paris is actually a beautiful city (I especially like the 9th arrondissement) when seeing the buildings in the background of all these photos. Rien que des tours et des barres, d'une laideur sans nom !


Would have been useful to notice that those photos are from Bagneux not actual Paris


----------



## Turgeman

alexandru.mircea said:


> Would have been useful to notice that those photos are from Bagneux not actual Paris


This is Bagneux, too?


>


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Yep! :yes:

Oh wait...Maybe not :hmm:.







:runaway:


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

Turgeman said:


> This is Bagneux, too?


it's architecture from the seventies turgeman, urbanism from the past 40 years ago,
people are not ignorant, they know that 100% of parisian buildings were not "made" by haussmann....
the touristic the typical paris is situated in the center, districts/arrondissements from 1 to 11....with monuments, avenues, .. but you have the trocadero in the 16th and montmartre in the 18th..exceptions
and the districts from 12 to 20 are residential areas......


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Turgeman said:


> This is Bagneux, too?


Those are not ugly commieblocks though. The ones in the foreground are new (ZAC Rive Gauche). The older ones, Olympiades especially, are pretty cool if (like me and plenty others) like late modernism from the 70s. If the photos are of good quality, the aesthetic merits of both sets of buildings are both fairly obvious. 


ZAC Paris Rive Gauche by Mathieu Marquer, on Flickr









https://flic.kr/p/91PTXi


Pagodas by Darren Bradley, on Flickr


Regard by Pierrick P, on Flickr

The ones in Bagneux are surely much more deserving of your invective, but they're not in Paris.


----------



## parcdesprinces

*@Turgeman*: Since you seem to looooove 70s modernism, here are some pics (taken by myself) of Bagneux , just for you (enjoy!! ):



parcdesprinces said:


> Front de Seine, is indeed, quite unique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> parcdesprinces said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> parcdesprinces.pourvousservirmesseigneurs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> parcdesprinces.pourvousservirmesseigneurs
> 
> --------
> 
> 
> Bonus: (Vue depuis l'appart des parents d'un ami situé au 30 et 31e étage de la Tour de Seine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> parcdesprinces.pourvousservirmesseigneurs
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All pics by myself ©parcdesprinces
Click to expand...

:bow::bow:



---------------

P.S. One tower, on my (two) first pics above, was built in the mid 90s (I personally remember its construction very well)..guess which one! opcorn:


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

nice pictures 
turgeman is not a big fan of concrete stuff from the 70's


----------



## Turgeman

tuktoyaktuk said:


> nice pictures
> turgeman is not a big fan of concrete stuff from the 70's


WOW, you have been BANNED! What happened???


----------



## parcdesprinces

Turgeman said:


> WOW, you have been BANNED* A-gain* ! What happened???


Fixed. (tuktoyaktuk is already a multi-banned French forumer actually - under several numerous other user names -)

That said he can be nice and a great contributor indeed...but also quite a.... ()


----------



## Turgeman

parcdesprinces said:


> Fixed. (tuktoyaktuk is already a multi-banned French forumer actually - under several numerous other user names -)
> 
> That said he can be nice and a great contributor indeed...but also quite a.... ()


Hmm, I think i met him under different aliases in the Strasbourg forum but I am not sure -
Is he the famous Brisavoine, too?


----------



## parcdesprinces

Turgeman said:


> Is he the famous Brisavoine, too?


Nope!


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Even though he's quite controversial when speaking, he's one of the only posting here...


----------



## kisssme

ZeusUpsistos said:


> Even though he's quite controversial when speaking, he's one of the only posting here...


it's ok.. Parcdesprinces va prendre la releve :bowtie:


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ hmmm... :shifty:

(BTW my posting history in this thread is not that bad: 150 posts bowtie, although I admit I'm not really playing in the same league as tuktoyaktuk-vonbigen-etc: 1,300 posts or so bow....)



:runaway:


----------



## Urbanista1

I was in Paris for the first time in years this past summer and despite all the bad press about the city of light, it felt very energized, even booming and so much construction everywhere


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*New Campus AgroParisTech - Inra*

Paris-Saclay, Palaisau
Approved | 2021
Marc Mimram et Jean Baptiste Lacoudre Architecture


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

del


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

del


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*U Arena*

La Défense, Nanterre, 99 Jardins de l'Arche
Under construction | 2017
Capacity : 32 000 (Rugby) - 40 000 (Arena)
Christian de Portzamparc
































































A video from the inside

https://twitter.com/philippe_sauve/status/915867380798115840

Photos from https://twitter.com/j_plon


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Funny article (in a good way) about Paris Metro from an english perspective

*Here are seven things you need to know about using the Paris Métro*



> For a panicked Briton thrown into the Parisian underground, the Paris Métro can be intimidating, confusing, and often simply infuriating. Here are the seven things you need to know – and not freak out about – if you’re planning on crossing the channel anytime soon.


http://www.citymetric.com/transport/here-are-seven-things-you-need-know-about-using-paris-m-tro-3367


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Eria*

La Défense, Puteaux
Demolition - Reconstruction | 2020
59m | 13 floors
Sylvain Combaluzier




























Photos from https://twitter.com/j_plon


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Origine, Offices and residential*

La Défense, Nanterre
Demolition - Reconstruction | 2021
CAUBET Architectes et Quadri Fiore Architecture














































Photo from https://twitter.com/j_plon


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Saint-Gobain*

La Défense, Courbevoie
Under construction | 2019
178m | 44 floors
Valode et Pistre





































Photos from https://twitter.com/LaDefensefr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Sunflower, Gare de Lyon*

Paris, 12eme arrondissement
Renovation | 2018
DTACC + DATA Architectes




























Photo from https://twitter.com/j_plon


----------



## a57046d

^^ Looks good!


----------



## 676882

Can some1 sum up what RER/metro-related objects are currently under construction?


----------



## kisssme

letranger said:


> Can some1 sum up what RER/metro-related objects are currently under construction?


new line 15 and extentions of lines 11,12,14 and E are under construction. I think prep works for the new line 16 have started.


----------



## Parisian75

kisssme said:


> new line 15 and extentions of lines 11,12,14 and E are under construction. I think prep works for the new line 16 have started.


Line 16 exptected to start in the first trimester of 2018! 
This one should be built in the same timing than the 15 south one.By the way, completion in 2024 too...


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ icard:
not prioritize L17, linking CDG airport to Paris, before OG 2024 hno:

I at least hope CDG Express will be constructed & RER B being highly modernised


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Ecodistrict Boucicaut*

Paris, 15eme arrondissement
Built | 2017
Architectes Urbanistes Associés Paul Chemetov

Former hospital converted into housings, inaugurated 7th October




























http://www.batiactu.com/edito/un-nouvel-eco-quartier-inaugure-a-paris-par-chemetov-50697.php


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Luminem, Offices*

Bobigny, 19 Rue de Paris
Built | 2017
Francois Leclercq Architectes Urbanistes

Building inaugurated


----------



## cochise75

*Duo towers - Jean Nouvel - 180m & 120m - 13th arrondissement of Paris*









 Source : http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/immo...elles-tours-dans-le-13eme-arrondissement.html






Today :


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

*Hermitage Plaza, delivery end 2023*



> In spite of the lack of communication from our side in recent days, I would like to inform you that we are making great progress and that the final agreement on the construction works planning of our mixed-use complex Hermitage Plaza has been definitively approved by EPADESA (the Public Establishment for City Planning of Paris-La Défense).
> 
> The schedule of the future construction was developed by our teams with the architects of the Project and the Bouygues Group. The EPADESA teams confirm this calendar and validate the delivery date in the 4th quarter of 2023, before the start of the Olympic Games hosted by Paris.
> 
> We are currently working on the final selection of partners and contractors who will accompany us over the next 6 years.
> 
> Do not be surprised by the absence of new announcements during the next few weeks. We will not make any press communication either, the aim being to progress serenely in our procedures and our choices.
> 
> However, we can announce that we have launched tenders to select companies which will be involved in the asbestos removal works in existing buildings by the end of this year.


http://hermitage.fr/blog/hermitage-plaza-livraison-fin-2023-delivery-end-2023-%d1%81%d0%b4%d0%b0%d1%87%d0%b0-%d0%ba%d0%be%d0%bc%d0%bf%d0%bb%d0%b5%d0%ba%d1%81%d0%b0-%d0%b2-%d0%ba%d0%be%d0%bd%d1%86%d0%b5-2023%d0%b3/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Lot T7B2*

Paris Rive Gauche, 13eme arrondissement
Under construction | 2017
SOA Architectes

Building upon railway tracks of Austerlitz Station
I didn't find any photos from the construction site as of now, but it should be close to the end, if someone pass by
(And yes there is a deer, a dog and a cow spending some quality time in Paris on the first picture)


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Opalia, Bedier Est*

Paris-Porte d'Ivry, 13eme arrondissement 
Built | 2017
Art & Build Architect

Largest wooden building in Paris



















Photo from https://twitter.com/j_plon


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Quai Ouest*

Boulogne-Billancourt
Built | 2017
Brenac & Gonzalez & Associés architectes



















Photos from https://twitter.com/j_plon


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Bedier Ouest*

Paris-Porte d'Ivry, 13eme arrondissement 
Built | 2017
Ibos & Vitart architectes




























Photo from https://twitter.com/j_plon


----------



## Heavyduty

Love charming Paris, hopefully not too much modern glass structures and building make it look like any other city. Great pictures and updates of beautiful Paris


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour D2*

La Défense, Courbevoie
Built | 2015
175m | 37 floors
Bechu & Sheehan Architecte










Photo from https://twitter.com/LaDefensefr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Be Issy, Offices*

Issy-les-Moulineaux
Under construction | 2018
PCA - STREAM




























Photo from https://twitter.com/j_plon


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*U Arena*

La Défense, Nanterre, 99 Jardins de l'Arche
Under construction | 2017
Capacity : 32 000 (Rugby) - 40 000 (Arena)
Christian de Portzamparc





















parcdesprinces said:


> :cheers:





parcdesprinces said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*EP7, Café culturel*

Paris Rive Gauche, 13eme arrondissement
Under construction | 2017
Agence Randja Architecture










Illuminated signs experimental

https://www.facebook.com/WallMuse/videos/1286652411354711/



cochise75 said:


> ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr





















Photos from https://www.facebook.com/RANDJA-155754224498317/?ref=page_internal


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Panorama, Offices*

Paris Rive Gauche, 13eme arrondissement
Under construction | 2017
Mimram Architecte





















cochise75 said:


> Le chantier de l'immeuble pont de Marc Mimram, toujours avenue de France :
> 
> 
> ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Some pictures of the city 



























































































Photos from
https://twitter.com/j_plon


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Le Monde, New Headquarters*

Paris, 13eme arrondissement
In preparation | Expected 2018
Snøhetta



















Photo from https://twitter.com/j_plon


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Cancelled project of a parking over the Seine from Constantin Melnikoff in 1925





































https://twitter.com/loouisfernandes


----------



## Atmosphere

^^ Wow...just wow. On one hand I'm happy it was never build but it sure would have been an icon.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Sunflower, Gare de Lyon*

Paris, 12eme arrondissement
Renovation | 2018
DTACC + DATA Architectes




























Photo from https://twitter.com/j_plon


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Bercy Crystal, Offices*

Paris, 12eme arrondissement
Built | 2017
Brenac & Gonzalez & Associés architectes





















cochise75 said:


> Aujourd'hui, le chantier de l'immeuble Bercy Crystal, dans le XIIe. Rendus et photos précédentes aux posts #447, #464, #538, #618, #641, #672, #697, #748 et #790.
> L'immeuble vient d'être livré et est déjà occupé. Pour une obscure raison, un vigile a tenté de m'empêcher de faire des photos, ce qui ne m'a pas découragé comme vous pouvez le voir.
> 
> 
> Bercy Crystal - Rue Gerty Archimède [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Bercy Crystal - Rue Gerty Archimède [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Bercy Crystal - Rue Gerty Archimède [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Bercy Crystal - Rue Gerty Archimède [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Bercy Crystal - Rue Gerty Archimède [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Bercy Crystal - Rue Gerty Archimède [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Bercy Crystal - Rue Gerty Archimède [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Bercy Crystal - Rue Gerty Archimède [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Bercy Crystal - Rue Gerty Archimède [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Campus Universitaire Paris Sorbonne Nouvelle*

Paris, 12eme arrondissement
Under construction | 2018
Christian de Portzamparc












cochise75 said:


> [2/2]
> 
> 
> Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Lovely pic of the Seine Musicale with the Boulogne-Billancourt regata:










https://twitter.com/ArnaudOlszak/status/919517645812256768


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Résidence Campusea*

La Défense, Puteaux
Under Construction | 2019
75m | 21 floors
Jean Nouvel








[/QUOTE]



vincent1746 said:


> Ce samedi 14 octobre depuis Défense 2000, le revêtement de façade apparaît :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/





milo92 said:


> :wave:
> 
> Depuis le circulaire...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*U Arena*

La Défense, Nanterre, 99 Jardins de l'Arche
Under construction | 2017
Capacity : 32 000 (Rugby) - 40 000 (Arena)
Christian de Portzamparc





















parcdesprinces said:


> Timelapse de la construction :cheers:
> 
> 237563565
> 
> 
> --------------
> 
> 
> *BONUS:*


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Wood'Up*

Paris Rive Gauche, 13eme arrondissement
In preparation | 2021
50m | 17 floors
LAN Architecture




























Photo from https://twitter.com/j_plon

One of the non-selected project Propolis by Bellecour architectes


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

La Défense



















Photos from https://twitter.com/j_plon


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Gare de Villeneuve St-Georges*










Project of a new station in 2022


----------



## kisssme

How some billionaires are making their mark on the cityscape

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-16/paris-is-becoming-one-big-monument-to-two-of-europe-s-richest-men



> First they competed for handbags and haute couture. Now, two of Europe’s richest men are vying for the city of Paris itself.
> 
> French tycoons Bernard Arnault, 68, and Francois Pinault, 81, are jockeying for prestige with a flurry of construction projects across Paris that will reshape the city as a capital of luxury shopping and contemporary art. The building spree comes nearly 20 years after they fought for control of brands including Gucci and Yves Saint Laurent.
> On the banks of the Seine, Arnault’s LVMH Moet Hennessy Louis Vuitton is two years into a renovation of the Samaritaine department store reportedly costing 500 million euros ($591 million) that will see part of the Art Deco landmark converted into a Cheval Blanc luxury hotel. A five-minute walk away, Pinault, whose family controls the rival luxury group Kering, is racing to renovate a historic former commodities exchange to exhibit part of his collection of contemporary art.
> Both projects were designed by Japanese architects who have won the Pritzker Prize, and both are slated to be finished by the end of next year. The men or their companies are pursuing other developments as well, ranging from new stores to corporate or brand headquarters.
> 
> Money from the fashion industry started to enter the cultural sphere in Paris in the 1970s with projects like the Espace Pierre Cardin, “but with LVMH and Pinault it’s going up a level,” said Michael Storper, a professor of urban studies at the London School of Economics and Sciences Po in Paris. “All of it goes together—there’s a package of luxury shopping, museums, and hotels. You’re looking at a pretty significant upgrade in that area.”
> The projects add to a rivalry that dates back to the 1990s, when the company now known as Kering won control of Gucci in a battle with LVMH and also snapped up Yves Saint Laurent, which had been coveted by Arnault. Whether the two luxury titans simply happen to be on similar schedules, or if they’re vying to steal each other’s thunder, is unclear. Neither man would comment on the concurrent projects.
> The two men and the Paris-based companies that they control have plenty of resources for their real estate ambitions. Arnault, the chairman and chief executive officer of LVMH, is the world’s seventh-richest person, according to the Bloomberg Billionaires Index, while Pinault is the 33rd wealthiest.
> This month, Louis Vuitton opened its flagship store on the Place Vendome after a four-year renovation, joining other LVMH-owned brands Dior, Hublot and Chaumet in the iconic jewelry district around the Ritz Paris hotel. LVMH feted the opening of the store—an 18th century townhouse whose new look features a golden sun motif covering an entire facade—with a party attended by Cate Blanchett and Michelle Williams and a performance by Will Smith.
> Meanwhile, saws are buzzing on the other side of the square, where the 124-year-old home of Kering-owned jeweler Boucheron is getting a facelift.
> 
> LVMH in the past two years has opened new Paris locations for brands including Givenchy, Rimowa suitcases, and Celine. Kering, which has been run by Pinault’s son Francois-Henri since 2005, has upped its store count in the city for Gucci, Saint Laurent, Bottega Veneta, and Alexander McQueen, according to data from Exane BNP Paribas.
> “They are competitive; they are always going head-to-head,” said Delphine Dion, professor specializing in luxury at Essec business school near Paris. “The competition between their brands means competing for the best locations, and the competition is brutal.”
> On the Left Bank, Kering moved its headquarters last year into a renovated hospital complex from the 17th century. The structure is situated on rue de Sevres—just steps away from LVMH’s prized department store Le Bon Marche, which Arnault purchased alongside Christian Dior Couture when he launched his luxury empire in the 1980s. Kering is restoring another landmark in the neighborhood, the Abbaye de Penthemont, to serve as a headquarters for its brand Yves Saint Laurent.
> The two men also have worked for years to build landmark contemporary art institutions. More than a decade ago, Pinault abandoned plans for a museum on an island in the Seine amid opposition from local officials, choosing instead to open it in Venice. Shortly after, LVMH under Arnault unveiled plans for the Fondation Louis Vuitton, a Frank Gehry-designed center for contemporary art that opened three years ago to international attention in the Bois du Boulogne on the western edge of Paris.
> Pinault finally struck a deal in 2016 for his own museum in central Paris, at the former Bourse de Commerce. As work advances on that project, Arnault has ramped up efforts to enliven the surroundings of the Fondation Louis Vuitton. He’s commissioned Gehry to renovate the neighboring Museum of Popular Arts and Traditions, which has been closed since 2005, as well as partnering with the Compagnie des Alpes to add 17 new “steampunk” themed attractions to the amusement park adjoining the two museums.
> If the luxury moguls’ real-estate rivalry seems to have gone into overdrive, the companies reached an entente in some areas of the business that would have been difficult to imagine at the turn of the new millennium, when LVMH went to court to block Kering’s takeover of Gucci. The Italian mega-brand’s handbags are now sold on LVMH’s multi-brand e-commerce site 24Sevres.com, launched this year.
> Last month, LVMH and Kering teamed up to ban the use of ultra-skinny and under-16 models across all their brands. In an interview, LVMH executive Antoine Arnault, the eldest son of chairman Bernard, acknowledged that the joint action was unusual. “Certain subjects rise above any competition,” he added.
> For historic preservationists, the expansion of luxury groups in Paris has had a mix of outcomes. Luxury groups work with high-quality architects, said Julien Lacaze, a board member at preservation group Sites and Monuments. A luxury brand’s image often is more compatible with preserving historic interiors than others would be, he said.
> But Lacaze warns that investing in dramatic “architectural gestures”—such as the 200-foot rippling glass wall that will soon unify the Samaritaine’s facade on the Rue de Rivoli—could backfire.
> “There is a will to be seen, which makes sense for a brand,” Lacaze said. “But you risk losing the architectural unity that gives Paris its charm.”


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Overview of the actual and future tram network in Ile-de-France*


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*RER E extension to Mantes-la-Jolie*










Site of Nanterre-La Folie



milo92 said:


> :hi:
> 
> Le chantier du prolongement de Eole (RER E), ils sont en train de monter une magnifique Potain MD 238...:banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Et les batiments futurs sur le site


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*16 Gabriel Péri, Housing*

Saint-Denis
Under construction | 2018
Chartier Dalix architecte


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Hippodrome de Longchamp*

Paris, 16eme arrondissement
Renovation | 2018
Dominique Perrault














































Photos from https://twitter.com/celinemaussang 
https://twitter.com/j_plon


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Altana, Housing*

La Défense, Nanterre
Under construction | 2019
KOZ Architectes




























Photo from https://twitter.com/j_plon


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*U Arena Inauguration*

La Défense, Nanterre, 99 Jardins de l'Arche
Built | 2017
Capacity : 32 000 (Rugby) - 40 000 (Arena)
Christian de Portzamparc

Inauguration day of the largest indoor arena in Europe (2nd in the world) with a full capacity of 40 000 seats, after 4 years of construction. The new domed stadium will host french rugby union club Racing 92 (which used to play at the Stade Yves-du-Manoir stadium at Colombes), a lot of concerts (around 40) and all sort of events throughout the year. The time needed to switch between different configurations will be around 20 hours. The screen will also be one of the largest in the world with a size of 2400m².
The site has a very good access to transports since it's only 500m away from La Défense transport hub and is also close to A14 and A86 highways.
The first event will be the Rolling Stones' concert which will occur on October 19th.

https://www.uarena.com/









































































Photos from https://twitter.com/j_plon, https://twitter.com/UArena


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Kupka C, Offices*

La Défense, Puteaux
Renovation (interior) | 1992
LBB architectes (interior renovation) - Michel Andrault et Pierre Parat (Building) 

The works started


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Viaduc de Marly-le-Roi*

Marly-le-Roi
Renovation | 2019
Lavigne Chéron Architectes


Old bridge










New bridge 














































Photos from https://twitter.com/GroupeSNCF


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*37 boulevard de Montmorency, Offices*

Paris, 16eme arrondissement
Renovation (interior) | 2017
DGLA Architecture


----------



## cochise75

*Le Monde - New headquarters - 13th arrondissement of Paris









*© Snøhetta - http://www.lemoniteur.fr/article/snohetta-construira-le-futur-siege-du-monde-27195193

Today : 


Nouveau siège Le Monde [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Nouveau siège Le Monde [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Nouveau siège Le Monde [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Nouveau siège Le Monde [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Nouveau siège Le Monde [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Altana, Housing*

La Défense, Nanterre
Under construction | 2019
KOZ Architectes




























Photo from https://twitter.com/j_plon


----------



## cochise75

*Ibox tower - 12th arrondissement of Paris

*








© Jean Thiriet - http://www.lemoniteur.fr/article/mi...oit-de-ses-immeubles-au-grand-public-34327829*

*Today :*

*
Tour Ibox [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Ibox [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Ibox [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Ibox [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Ibox [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Ibox [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Ibox [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Ibox [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr*
*


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Gare d'Austerlitz*

Paris, 5eme-13eme arrondissement
Renovation | 2020




























Photo from https://twitter.com/RostatAlberto



cochise75 said:


> Aujourd'hui :
> 
> 
> Gare d'Austerlitz [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Gare d'Austerlitz [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Gare d'Austerlitz [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## cochise75

*Paris Lyon tower - 12th arrondissement of Paris*









https://www.businessimmo.com/contents/75611/video-lancement-des-travaux-de-restructuration-de-la-tour-paris-lyon-en-hotel-4

Today :


Tour Paris Lyon [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Paris Lyon [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Paris Lyon [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Paris Lyon [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Paris Lyon [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Paris Lyon [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Immeuble Window*

La Défense, Puteaux
Renovation | 2018
KPF Architectes - SRA Architectes





















vincent1746 said:


> Le chantier de Window ce 17 octobre :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Résidence Campusea*

La Défense, Puteaux
Under Construction | 2019
75m | 21 floors
Jean Nouvel








[/QUOTE]



vincent1746 said:


> Le chantier ce mardi soir, petit zoom sur le revêtement, qualité Iphone :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Alto*

La Défense, Courbevoie
Under construction | 2017-2020
160m | 38 floors
IF Architects












vincent1746 said:


> Ce mardi 17 octobre, les emplacements des premiers poteaux apparaissent :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Saint-Gobain*

La Défense, Courbevoie
Under construction | 2019
178m | 44 floors
Valode et Pistre












vincent1746 said:


> Ce 17 octobre :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]












Photo from https://twitter.com/j_plon


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*LA COURNEUVE – FRICHE INDUSTRIELLE BABCOCK, La Fabrique des Cultures*
"Inventons la Métropole"

Developer : Vinci Immobilier - Immobilière 3F
Architects : CAB architectes - Armand Nouvet
Surface : 51 864 m²


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*LES LILAS - FORT DE ROMAINVILLE, Grands Lilas*
"Inventons la Métropole"

Developer : Cibex - Vilogia - Mains d’œuvres
Architects : Shahinda Lane - Gare du Nord Architecture - Studio Muoto - Mootz & Pele - Association Peeping Tom - Jean-Paul Ganem
Surface : 27.195 m²


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*LIEUSAINT - CARRÉ SÉNART, Racines Carré*
"Inventons la Métropole"

Developer : SOPIC Paris 
Architects : Jean-Paul Viguier et Associés
Surface : 12 920 m²


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*LIMEIL - BRÉVANNES CŒUR DE VILLE, Cœur de Ville*
"Inventons la Métropole"

Developer : Groupe Quartus
Architects : Kanopia
Surface : 4 474 m²


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*MONTREUIL - RECONVERSION DE L’USINE EIF, Espaces imaginaires fertiles*
"Inventons la Métropole"

Developer : Bouygues Immobilier
Architects : François Leclercq
Surface : 13 270 m²


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*MORANGIS - SITE DE L’ARMÉE LECLERC, Ressources Toit*
"Inventons la Métropole"

Developer : Nexity Domaines - EFIDIS
Architects : Atelier Po & Po
Surface : 3 667 m² + 7 780 m² (farm)


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*NANTERRE - PLACE DE LA BOULE, La Bulle d’air*
"Inventons la Métropole"

Developer : OGIC
Architects : Brenac & Gonzalez - Caractère Spécial § Matthieu Poitevin Architecture
Surface : /


----------



## steph35

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Gare Montparnasse*
> 
> Paris, 6-14-15eme arrondissements
> Renovation | 2020
> Agence Jouin Manku - AREP - SLA Architecture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos from https://twitter.com/j_plon


NON ! les photos ne sont pas issues de ton compte twitter !!!!!!

Tu seras gentil, ici comme sur ton compte twitter dont tu mets le lien partout, de citer l'auteur de ces photographies, moi !!!!, je cite expréssement ce post car les photos de la gare en chantier sont les miennes. 

MERCI !!!!!!


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Ce n'est pas mon compte twitter, mais celui de tuktoyaktuk, je reprend les infos qu'ils postent sur son twitter, je ne sais pas nécessairement d'où proviennent les photos, c'est pour ça que je met photos "from" et pas "by", ça prend déjà assez de temps de chercher des infos et photos sur tous les projets, si en plus je dois trouver de qui provient la photo à chaque fois, j'en aurais jamais fini. Maintenant si dans un cas précis comme ici, il se trouve que tu es le propriétaire des dites photos, rien ne t'empêche de me le dire plus calmement. J'ai modifié le post en question.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*NOISY-LE-SEC - PLAINE OUEST, Quartier Mix’It*
"Inventons la Métropole"

Developer : Bouygues Immobilier 
Architects : Myriam Szwarcz - KOZ Architectes
Surface : 18 909 m²


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*PANTIN - TERRAIN ASPP, Pinocchio*
"Inventons la Métropole"

Developer : Demathieu-Bard Immobilier
Architects : Studio Muoto
Surface : 6 445 m²


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*PARIS - PORTE DE SAINT-OUEN, 17&Co*
"Inventons la Métropole"

Developer : BNP Paribas Real Estate
Architects : Hardel + Le Bihan Architectes
Surface : 11 000m²


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*PARIS - 29 RUE DU SOLEIL, COPEC - La Grande Coco *
"Inventons la Métropole"

Developer : SARL Coco
Architects : Des clics et des calques
Surface : 1080 m²


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*PARIS - ZAC PAUL BOURGET, Le Cercle*
"Inventons la Métropole"

Developer : Financière Pichet
Architects : Atelier Kempe Thill
Surface : 7924 m²


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*PIERREFITTE - STAINS - TARTRES NORD (PÔLE GARE), Urban Valley*
"Inventons la Métropole"

Developer : Atland
Architects : Atelier WOA
Surface : 26 750 m²


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*ROMAINVILLE - RUE DE LA COMMUNE DE PARIS (ZAC DE L’HORLOGE), Le Lab 21*
"Inventons la Métropole"

Developer : ALSEI
Architects : Agence Franc Architecte
Surface : 13 447 m²


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*RUEIL-MALMAISON - JEAN-JAURÈS, Nef In Vivo*
"Inventons la Métropole"

Developer : ODCL - Groupe Giboire
Architects : Agence Nicolas Michelin & Associés
Surface : /


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*SAINT-DENIS - ANCIENNE PISCINE MUNICIPALE, Grand bassin*
"Inventons la Métropole"

Developer : Vinci Immobilier
Architects : JUNG - Encore Heureux
Surface : 2 500 m²


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*SAINT-OUEN - MARCHÉ AUX PUCES - CAP SAINT-OUEN, Espaces libres*
"Inventons la Métropole"

Developer : SARL Novaxia - ENGIE
Architects : Wilmotte & Associés SAS d'Architecture
Surface : 18 230 m²


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*SANTENY - CŒUR DE VILLAGE EN PARTAGE, Santeny Village*
"Inventons la Métropole"

Developer : Elytea et Sodevim - Sodes - Les Maisons Medicis
Architects : Atelier Xavier Bohl - Endroits En Vert
Surface : /


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Immeuble Window*

La Défense, Puteaux
Renovation | 2018
KPF Architectes - SRA Architectes





















Sesto Elemento said:


> Elysée Défense, aujourd'hui:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Belvédère Building*

La Défense, Puteaux
Renovation | 2018
Axel Schoenert Architectes





















Sesto Elemento said:


> Je m'étonne que personne n'ai encore posté de photos du nouveau revetement du Belvedaire, donc voilà:
> 
> Aujourd hui:












Photo from https://twitter.com/AS_architectes


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Les 4 Temps, Shopping mall extension*

La Défense, Puteaux
Atelier de midi

Very few informations on this project, this is just a small extension of the mall on the left side



Sesto Elemento said:


> Le rendu:
> 
> 20170902_145128 by Sesto Elemento, sur Flickr





Sesto Elemento said:


> Agrandissement des 4 temps, ajd:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Carré Michelet*

La Défense, Puteaux
Crochon Brullmann + Associés et Architecture et Environnement
Renovation, 2018





















Sesto Elemento said:


> Michelet, aujourd'hui:





Sesto Elemento said:


> Michelet, suite:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Immeuble Kosmo, Offices*

Neuilly-sur-Seine
Renovation | 2018
2/3/4/ architecture





















Sesto Elemento said:


> Immeuble Kosmo, aujourd'hui:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*10 Rue Henner, Offices*

Paris, 9eme arrondissement
Renovation
Archicrea DP



















Photos are dated from one month ago










Photos from http://chantierdu10ruehenner.fr/galerie/


----------



## Demos-cratos

Bon week-end ou bonne fin de semaine comme on dirait en quebecois ^^


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*33 Cardinal Lemoine, Housing*

Paris, 5eme arrondissement
Under construction
Antonini-Darmon

Works started


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*U Arena*

La Défense, Nanterre, 99 Jardins de l'Arche
Built | 2017
Capacity : 32 000 (Rugby) - 40 000 (Arena)
Christian de Portzamparc

Rolling Stones' concert



cochise75 said:


> https://twitter.com/cbalit/status/921079534690193409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Telohtrab/status/921085577742704641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/GeorgesLangRTL/status/921089699502022657
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/DenobleSandrine/status/921090578338799616


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Eria*

La Défense, Puteaux
Demolition - Reconstruction | 2020
59m | 13 floors
Sylvain Combaluzier












Sesto Elemento said:


> Tour egoria, aujourd'hui:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Ensemble Trinity*

La Défense, Courbevoie
Under construction | 2019
167m (with spire) - 140m (roof) | 33 floors
Crochon Brullmann+Associés





















Sesto Elemento said:


> Aujourd'hui:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tours Sisters*

La Défense, Courbevoie
In Preparation | 2021
219m - 121m
Christian de Portzamparc





















Sesto Elemento said:


> Aujourd'hui:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Saint-Gobain*

La Défense, Courbevoie
Under construction | 2019
178m | 44 floors
Valode et Pistre












Sesto Elemento said:


> Aujourd'hui:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Alto*

La Défense, Courbevoie
Under construction | 2017-2020
160m | 38 floors
IF Architects












Sesto Elemento said:


> Aujourd'hui:


----------



## tykho

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Landscape (Pascal Towers)*
> 
> La Défense, Puteaux
> Renovation | 2020
> 101m | 28 floors
> Dominique Perrault Architecture


No offense, but that dome is hideous. Maybe they could try to change the glass from opaque to clear.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ That dome was actually an IMAX cinema theatre when it was built in the 90s ...So no surprise it is opaque.


----------



## Demos-cratos

Project renovation of Pleyel Tower - Saint-Denis Paris North 

Before : 










Probably after :


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ got a link for that?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

It's an old project, it shouldn't look like that, there will probably be a renovation though with the new district


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Porte Pouchet - Îlot 4.2, Offices*

Paris, 17eme arrondissement
Under construction
Francois Leclercq Architectes


----------



## tykho

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ That dome was actually an IMAX cinema theatre when it was built in the 90s ...So no surprise it is opaque.


I know that it's a bit old  ... maybe it looked nice in the 90's, but not anymore.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Qu4drans Buildings, Offices*

Paris, 15eme arrondissement
Under construction (2nd phase) | 2018
Wilmotte & Associés




























Phase 1 (built) :



















Phase 2 (under construction) :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Okko Hotel **** + Balcon vert (garden on top)*

Paris, 10eme arrondissement
Under construction | 2019
SLA Architecture

Conjoined with platforms of Gare de l'Est


----------



## gdipasqu

*what ?*



kisssme said:


> new tower in clichy
> 
> 4 stars hotel + luxury flats


Excuse me but where did you read this and what is the name of this project ?
I think this is very unlikely to see a proposal like this. Impossible to build and even to present this kind of height in the area.
So my question ^^

ps: despite that, I really like the proposal


----------



## Neric007

^^
This is one of the 50+ winning projects selected for the "Inventons la métropole du grand Paris". So it's actually possible to propose this kind of height.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Arcueil-Cachan station, Grand Paris Express*






















































Photo from https://twitter.com/GdParisExpress


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

176 rue Saint-Maur, Art deco building (by Lucien Lambion)


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Pulse, Offices*

Saint-Denis
Under construction | 2018
Fassio et Viaud Architectes

Mix wood-concrete, 28 000 m²


----------



## DNSylvestre

*Why Paris won't be getting its fleet of 'flying' water taxis after all*

https://www.thelocal.fr/20171024/flying-water-taxis-ditch-paris-shores-for-lake-geneva


----------



## BlueBalls

DNSylvestre said:


> *Why Paris won't be getting its fleet of 'flying' water taxis after all*
> 
> https://www.thelocal.fr/20171024/flying-water-taxis-ditch-paris-shores-for-lake-geneva


Maybe they will be introduced in the future, I hope so.


----------



## dougdoug

Extension line 14


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Immeuble Window*

La Défense, Puteaux
Renovation | 2018
KPF Architectes - SRA Architectes





















cochise75 said:


> La façade de l'immeuble Window :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : https://twitter.com/arcora_/status/922781283205468162


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Immeuble Kosmo, Offices*

Neuilly-sur-Seine
Renovation | 2018
2/3/4/ architecture


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Carré Sénart, Shopping mall extension*

Lieusaint, Sénart, Grand Paris South
Jean-Paul Viguier 

44 000 m² add for a total of 150 000 m²
Inaugurated on October 25th





































Photos from https://twitter.com/viguier_associe


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Logistic Hotel, ZAC Gare des Ardoines*

Vitry-sur-Seine
Project | 2020
Chartier Dalix

35 000 m²




























https://twitter.com/ChartierDalix


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*ZAC Clichy-Batignolles*

Paris, 17eme arrondissement
Under construction | 2019


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Chapelle International new district*

Paris, 18eme arrondissement
Under construction | 2022

900 housing, 33 000 m² of offices
5 buildings of 50 meters

Works started










Ilôt A










Ilôt B










Ilôt C



















Ilôt E



















Ilôt F










Ilôt G



















Photo from https://twitter.com/Diane___V


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Line 11 extension to Rosny-Bois-Perrier*










5,4 km - 6 new stations - 2023










Serge Gainsbourg



















Place Carnot



















Montreuil - Hôpital










La Dhuys










Côteaux Beauclair




























Rosny-Bois-Perrier










Construction sites




























Photos from https://twitter.com/ConstructionCay


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*115 Arche Building, Offices*

Courbevoie, Avenue de l'Arche
Renovation | 2017
Arte Charpentier Architectes




























Photos from https://twitter.com/GroupeGA


----------



## Demos-cratos

Clichy La Garenne - Grand Paris North 

New Condo + Hotel


----------



## Demos-cratos

ISSy les moulineaux - Grand Paris west 

New condo


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Pleyel*

Saint-Denis, Place Pleyel
Rehabilitation project | 2022
129m | 37 floors
DR/163Ateliers

Project of a transformation of the office tower into an hotel complex (680 rooms) with the construction of a second building of 20 floors










http://www.leparisien.fr/seine-saint-denis-93/saint-denis-la-tour-pleyel-bientot-transformee-en-paquebot-hotelier-26-10-2017-7356777.php


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*ZAC Paul Bourget, Housing*

Paris, 13eme arrondissement
Under construction | 2019
Naud & Poux - Martin Duplantier (buildings 5 and 7) / Vous Êtes Ici - Nomade (building 8)

Works started on lots 5, 7 and 8

Ilôt 5



















Ilôt 7




























Ilôt 8







































Photo from https://twitter.com/ElogieSiemp


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*ARGENTEUIL-SECTEUR GARE, Argenteuil Littoral*
"Inventons la Métropole"

Developer : Bricqueville
Architects : Atelier de Midi
Surface : 23 512 m²

New image of the project


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tours Duo*

Paris, 13eme arrondissement
In preparation | 2020
180m - 120m | 39 - 27 floors
Jean Nouvel 












vincent1746 said:


> En effet, cela ressemble bien à une belle base de grue, à l’instant ce vendredi après-midi :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*EP7, Café culturel*

Location : Paris Rive Gauche, 13e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2017

Architects : Agence Randja Architecture














cochise75 said:


> Premiers tests de la façade numérique du café culturel avenue de France :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : Compte Twitter de Jérôme Coumet, maire du XIIIe arrondissement


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Saint-Gobain*

Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Height : 178m

Floors : 44

Architects : Valode et Pistre


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*45-47, avenue du Maréchal Fayolle*

Location : Paris, 16e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 11 522 m²

Architects : SANAA


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*9, Rue de Toul*

Location : Paris, 12e arrondissement

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Housing

Floor area : 3 070 m²

Architects : AAAB & Associés


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Nanterre Cœur Université, District*

Location : Nanterre

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Mix 

Architects : Jean-Paul Viguier - François Leclercq

500 housing (35 000 m²), offices (27 000 m²), shops (13 000 m²)


Models aren't in their final forms on the drawing just below


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Bezons Coeur de Ville, District*

Location : Bezons

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Mix 

Architects : L35 - Makan Rafatdjou - Archikubik - HGA

1 000 housing, shops (20 000 m²)















































Works started on the first residential building










Photo from https://twitter.com/Sadev94


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris Rive Gauche - B1A4 Building*

Location : Paris, 13e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Mixed use (Social housing, studios for immigrants, creche, shops 900 m², working spaces)

Floor area : 11 000 m²

Height : 57m 

Floors : 18

Architects : Tania Concko














vincent1746 said:


> Le chantier de tour de logement du Lot B1/A4 ce 27 octobre :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris Rive Gauche - B1A1/B1A2 Building*

Location : Paris, 13e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Mixed use (Social housing, student residence, shops 500 m², offices 500 m²)

Floor area : 8100 m²

Height : 51m

Floors : 16

Architects : Ameller, Dubois & Associés














vincent1746 said:


> Celui de ce qui semble etre le lot Lot B1A/1A2, une tour de logement également, qui a démarré depuis peut :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Immeuble Window*

Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 40,900 m2

Architects : KPF - SRA Architectes























vincent1746 said:


> Window ce 28 octobre :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Immeuble Kosmo*

Location : Neuilly-sur-Seine

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 25 000 m²

Architects : Ateliers 234














vincent1746 said:


> Le chantier de restructuration de l'immeuble Kosmo à Neuilly ce 28 octobre :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]//url]


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Alto*

Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 51 200 m²

Height : 160m

Floors : 37

Architects : IF Architecture - SRA Architectes














vincent1746 said:


> Ce samedi depuis Mélia, la base d'une seconde grue a été installée en fond de fouille :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Trinity*

Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Offices

Floor area : 52 600 m²

Height : 167m (spire) | 140m (roof)

Floors : 33

Architects : Crochon Brullmann + Associés














vincent1746 said:


> Ce samedi 28 octobre, le rez-de-chaussée prend forme :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Saint-Gobain*

Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 48 900 m²

Height : 178m

Floors : 44

Architects : Valode et Pistre














vincent1746 said:


> Ce samedi 28 octobre :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Cité judiciaire de Paris*

Location : Paris, 17e arrondissement

Status : Complete, 2017

Type : Administration

Floor area : 106 600 m²

Height : 160m

Floors : 38

Architects : Renzo Piano




vincent1746 said:


> Ce 28 octobre depuis l'Arc de Triomphe :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Résidence Campuséa Rose de Cherbourg*

Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 10 500 m²

Height : 75m

Floors : 21

Architects : Jean Nouvel














vincent1746 said:


> Ce samedi, alors que la grue se télescopait :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depuis l'Arc de triomphe la Résidence se distingue dans la Skyline :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aujourd'hui depuis Défense 2000 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/





milo92 said:


> :hi:
> 
> Pour compléter le post de Vincent
> il ne reste plus qu'un élément à télescoper à la Potain MDT 219...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Novaxia Bagnolet Gallieni*

Location : Bagnolet, 122-128 Avenue Gallieni

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 30 000 m2

Architects : Coldefy & Associés


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Rose de Cherbourg*


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Hippodrome de Longchamp*

Location : Paris, 16e arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Architects : Dominique Perrault














cochise75 said:


> Aujourd'hui, via la webcam du chantier :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Musée Albert-Kahn*

Location : Boulogne-Billancourt

Status : Under construction - renovation

Estimated completion : 2017

Type : Museum

Architects : Kengo Kuma























cochise75 said:


> Aujourd'hui, via la webcam du chantier :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Campus Universitaire Paris Sorbonne Nouvelle*

Location : Paris, 12e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : University

Floor area : 35 000 m²

Architects : Christian de Portzamparc







































Photos from http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&sRef=A1LGD25R


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Le Monde New Headquarters*

Location : Paris, 13e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 23 000 m²

Architects : Snøhetta























cochise75 said:


> La deuxième grue a été installée. Une photo prise tout à l'heure :
> 
> 
> Nouveau siège Le Monde [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr





milo92 said:


> :hi:
> 
> Pour une fois cette entreprise ne monte pas une immonde Liebherr ECB à cabine latérale mais une ECH 280 et une belle ECH 630


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*@Home*

Location : Ivry-sur-Seine

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 11.977 m²

Height : 52m

Floors : 18, 13, 12

Architects : Wilmotte & associés














cochise75 said:


> Aujourd'hui, depuis le boulevard du Général Jean Simon (Paris XIIIe) :
> 
> 
> Tours @home à Ivry-sur-Seine depuis le boulevard du Général Jean Simon by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Perisight*

Location : Clichy-la-Garenne

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Hotel, Office

Floor area : 10 081 m²

Height : 55m

Floors : 14

Architects : SCAU


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*La Défense*

_Preparation for the Christmas market. We can see works on Pascal Towers and Window Building on the left, U arena on the right of the arch and also some cranes of the Trinity tower construction site on the bottom right corner_











Photo from https://twitter.com/LaDefensefr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Le Louvre*

The Louvre in Paris for the inauguration of the Louvre Abu Dhabi




















Photos from https://twitter.com/mARTketingBlog


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*21 Rue de Châteaudun*

Location : Paris, 9e arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 14 137 m²

Architects : DTACC Architectures


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Châtelet-Les Halles* 










System : RER Ile-de-France 

Location : Paris, 1e arrondissement


_After renovation_


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris Rive Gauche - A11 Building*

Location : Paris, 13e arrondissement

Status : Complete

Completed : 2016

Type : Office

Floor area : 9 630 m²

Architects : Brenac et Gonzalez


_Métropole du Grand Paris HQ_


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*200-216 Rue Raymond Losserand*

Location : Paris, 14e arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2017

Type : Office

Floor area : 25 000 m²

Architects : Studios Architecture


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tramway line T3 extension to Porte d'Asnières* 










System : Tramway d'Île-de-France

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Length : 4,3 km

Stations : 8

Locations : Paris 17e, 18e


----------



## cochise75

*Saint-Gobain tower - 178m - Paris-La Défense










*








Source : https://twitter.com/LaDefensefr/status/930040495006461952 *

Alto tower - 150m - Paris-La Défense

*









Source : https://twitter.com/LaDefensefr/status/930040495006461952*
*


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Trinity*

Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Offices

Floor area : 52 600 m²

Height : 167m (spire) | 140m (roof)

Floors : 33

Architects : Crochon Brullmann + Associés














SEBDOC12 said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Résidence Campuséa Rose de Cherbourg*

Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 10 500 m²

Height : 75m

Floors : 21

Architects : Jean Nouvel














vincent1746 said:


> Ce dimanche 12 novembre depuis Défense 2000 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Pleyel*

Location : Saint-Denis

Status : Proposed renovation

Estimated completion : 2022

Type : Hotel

Height : 129 m

Floors : 37

Architects : DR/163Ateliers




kisssme said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Place de La Défense*

Redevelopment of the square for 2021




















http://www.ladefense.fr/fr/travaux/la-place-de-la-defense-va-faire-peau-neuve


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Okko Hotel **** + Balcon vert (garden on top)*

Location : Paris, 10e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Hotel

Architects : SLA Architecture


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Jardin Truillot*

Location : Paris, 11e arrondissement

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Garden


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*La Samaritaine*

Location : Paris, 1e arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Mixed use

Floor area : 70 000 m²

Architects : SANAA - Edouard François





















Photo from https://twitter.com/MA_Jamet



















Photos from https://www.instagram.com/lasamaritaine.official/


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ The _new *Samaritaine*_ (former department store) is indeed a good redevelopment :cheers::





parcdesprinces said:


> *La Samaritaine *(under redevelopment)


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

^^ And this is what it looked like in 1907


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Alto*

Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 51 200 m²

Height : 160m

Floors : 37

Architects : IF Architecture - SRA Architectes












Prototype of the "scales"










Photo from https://twitter.com/arcora_


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*City Life*

Location : Nanterre

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 21 150 m²

Architects : Jean Paul Viguier


Foundation stone laid


----------



## cochise75

*Paris Lyon tower - 12th arrondissement of Paris*









https://www.businessimmo.com/contents/75611/video-lancement-des-travaux-de-restructuration-de-la-tour-paris-lyon-en-hotel-4

Today :


Tours gare de Lyon [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tours gare de Lyon [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tours gare de Lyon [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Paris Lyon [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Paris Lyon [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Paris Lyon [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## cochise75

*Ibox tower - 12th arrondissement of Paris

*








© Jean Thiriet - http://www.lemoniteur.fr/article/mi...oit-de-ses-immeubles-au-grand-public-34327829*

Today :


Tours gare de Lyon [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tours gare de Lyon [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tours gare de Lyon [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Ibox [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Ibox [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Ibox [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Ibox [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Ibox [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Ibox [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr*


----------



## cochise75

*Le Monde - New headquarters - 13th arrondissement of Paris









*© Snøhetta - http://www.lemoniteur.fr/article/snohetta-construira-le-futur-siege-du-monde-27195193

Today :


Nouveau siège Le Monde [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Nouveau siège Le Monde [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Nouveau siège Le Monde [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Nouveau siège Le Monde [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Nouveau siège Le Monde [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## cochise75

*Duo towers - Jean Nouvel - 180m & 120m - 13th arrondissement of Paris*









 Source : http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/immo...elles-tours-dans-le-13eme-arrondissement.html






Today :


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Eria*

Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Under demolition (Reconstruction)

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 28 000 m²

Height : 59m

Floors : 13

Architects : Christian de Portzamparc


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*La Norma*

Location : Puteaux

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 18 596 m²

Architects : Lobjoy-Bouvier-Boisseau


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Carré Michelet*

Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 37 500 m²

Architects : Crochon Brullmann + Associés


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Immeuble Window*

Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 40,900 m2

Architects : KPF - SRA Architectes


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Landscape - Tours Pascal*

Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Offices

Floor area : 72 528 m²

Height : 101m

Floors : 28

Architects : Dominique Perrault


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Résidence Campuséa Rose de Cherbourg*

Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 10 500 m²

Height : 75m

Floors : 21

Architects : Jean Nouvel


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tours Sisters*

Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under preparation

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Office - Hotel

Floor area : 95 000 m²

Height : 219m - 121m

Floors : 55

Architects : Christian de Portzamparc


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Trinity*

Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Offices

Floor area : 52 600 m²

Height : 167m (spire) | 140m (roof)

Floors : 33

Architects : Crochon Brullmann + Associés


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Alto*

Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 51 200 m²

Height : 160m

Floors : 37

Architects : IF Architecture - SRA Architectes


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Saint-Gobain*

Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 48 900 m²

Height : 178m

Floors : 44

Architects : Valode et Pistre


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Roland-Garros site renovation/expansion*

Location : 16e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Tennis stadium

Architects : ACD Girardet - Chaix & Morel - Marc Mimram - Daniel Vaniche



parcdesprinces said:


> Progress of works (November 2017):
> 
> 
> *Project:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> 
> *Tournament organisation building:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> 
> *New Courts No. 7 & No. 9:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> 
> *New (5K) "Court des Serres":*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> 
> *New (2.2K) "Court du Fonds des Princes" (aka Court No. 14):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> *BONUS (English subtitled) :cheers: :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NouveauRolandGarros.com*


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Cité judiciaire de Paris*

Location : Paris, 17e arrondissement

Status : Complete, 2017

Type : Administration

Floor area : 106 600 m²

Height : 160m

Floors : 38

Architects : Renzo Piano


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Table Square*

Location : La Défense

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Restaurant

Floor area : 4 500 m²


Works just started


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*L’Avant Seine*

Location : Asnières-sur-Seine

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 2 300 m²

Architects : Ameller, Dubois et Associés


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Clichy-Batignolles District*

Location : Paris, 17e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Mix


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Pleyel*

Location : Saint-Denis

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2022

Type : Hotel

Height : 129 m

Floors : 37

Architects : DR/163Ateliers


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Campus Condorcet New Academic Library*

Location : Aubervilliers

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Library

Floor area : 23 060 m²

Architects : Elizabeth de Portzamparc







































Photo from https://twitter.com/sergenoiret


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*La Samaritaine*

Location : Paris, 1e arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Mixed use

Floor area : 70 000 m²

Architects : SANAA - Edouard François


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Nanterre Cœur Université, District*

Location : Nanterre

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Mix 

Architects : Jean-Paul Viguier - François Leclercq

500 housing (35 000 m²), offices (27 000 m²), shops (13 000 m²)


----------



## ILTarantino

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Cité judiciaire de Paris*















Already looks like old. Awful


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*40-44, Rue Marx Dormoy*

Location : Paris, 18e arrondissement

Status : Under demolition (reconstruction)

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Architects : NRAU
































UnHavrais said:


> Ca y est, c'est la fin pour les immeubles sur Marx Dormoy.
> 
> 
> Rue Marx Dormoy, Paris by William Willburt, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Rue Marx Dormoy, Paris by William Willburt, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> google map : https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8872...4!1s0YzydONizGKWCTojggKvWA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris Rive Gauche - B1A3 Building, Wood'Up*

Location : Paris, 13e arrondissement

Status : Under preparation

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Housing

Floor area : 8 616 m²

Height : 52m 

Floors : 17

Architects : LAN architecture
































cochise75 said:


> Ce matin :
> 
> [1/4]
> 
> Le chantier du lot B1A3, boulevard du général Jean Simon :
> 
> 
> Lot B1A3 - ZAC Paris Rive Gauche - Boulevard du Général Jean Simon [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris Rive Gauche - B1A4 Building*

Location : Paris, 13e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Mixed use (Social housing, studios for immigrants, creche, shops 900 m², working spaces)

Floor area : 11 000 m²

Height : 57m 

Floors : 18

Architects : Tania Concko














cochise75 said:


> Le chantier du lot B1A4, boulevard du général Jean Simon :
> 
> 
> Lot B1A4 - ZAC Paris Rive Gauche - Boulevard du Général Jean Simon [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Lot B1A4 - ZAC Paris Rive Gauche - Boulevard du Général Jean Simon [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris Rive Gauche - A9B Building*

Location : Paris, 13e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 22 500 m²

Architects : Christian de Portzamparc
































cochise75 said:


> Avenue Pierre Mendès France, le dernier immeuble dont la façade n'est pas encore achevée (hors nouveau siège du _Monde _dont la construction vient de débuter) :
> 
> 
> ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris Rive Gauche - Panorama*

Location : Paris, 13e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2017

Type : Office

Floor area : 16 000 m²

Architects : Marc Mimram














cochise75 said:


> [2/4]
> 
> Avenue de France, le chantier de l'immeuble pont de Marc Mimram :
> 
> 
> ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> Depuis la rue du Chevaleret :
> 
> 
> ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris Rive Gauche - T7A1 Building*

Location : Paris, 13e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Mixed use

Floor area : 7 700 m²

Architects : Lambert Lénack














cochise75 said:


> Le chantier de la résidence Kaleï (lot T7A1), un immeuble mixte de 88 logements, 800 m² de bureaux et 2 commerces, avenue de France :
> 
> 
> ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*80, Rue Robespierre*

Location : Bagnolet

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 16 500 m²

Height : 49m

Floors : 16

Architects : Espaces Libres


----------



## Turgeman

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *40-44, Rue Marx Dormoy*
> 
> Location : Paris, 18e arrondissement
> 
> Status : Under demolition (reconstruction)
> 
> Estimated completion : 2018
> 
> Type : Housing
> 
> Architects : NRAU


Is this a joke? If they don't refurbish the building on the right, it will look like


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*56 Quai Dion Bouton*

Location : Puteaux

Status : Proposed

Type : Office

Floor area : 12 172 m²

Architects : Simonetti Malaspina


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Campus Condorcet New Academic Library*

Location : Aubervilliers

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Library

Floor area : 23 060 m²

Architects : Elizabeth de Portzamparc


----------



## cochise75

*Duo towers - Jean Nouvel - 180m & 120m - 13th arrondissement of Paris*









 Source : http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/immo...elles-tours-dans-le-13eme-arrondissement.html






Today :


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Résidence Campuséa Rose de Cherbourg*

Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 10 500 m²

Height : 75m

Floors : 21

Architects : Jean Nouvel














vincent1746 said:


> Le chantier ce 21 novembre :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## vincent1746

New Courthouse of Paris, openning in 2018, Pictures by photographer Sergio Grazia :



































































































































































Source : http://www.sergiograzia.fr/fr/reportages/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris Convention Centre - Porte de Versailles*

Location : Paris, 15e arrondissement

Status : Complete

Completed : 2017

Type : Congress centre

Floor area : 72 000 m²

Architects : Valode & Pistre


The site was inaugurated on November 22nd. It is the largest Congress Centre in Europe and can host around 35 000 people.



















Photos from https://twitter.com/MargauxDulong

































































Photos from https://twitter.com/CCI_Paris_IdF


----------



## vincent1746

Inside the new Courthouse of Paris Picture on the Renzo Piano Bulding Workshop site.


















































































http://www.rpbw.com/project/paris-courthouse


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Qu4drans Buildings, Phase 2*

Location : Paris, 15e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 40 000 m²

Architects : Wilmotte & Associés


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Altana*

Location : La Défense, Nanterre, Boulevard Aimé Césaire

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Housing

Floor area : 8 709 m²

Height : 43 m

Floors : 14

Architects : KOZ Architectes


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Be Issy*

Location : Issy-les-Moulineaux

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Offices

Floor area : 25 000 m²

Architects : Philippe Chiambaretta






























Photo from https://twitter.com/arcora_


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Nanterre Cœur Université, District*

Location : Nanterre

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Mix 

Architects : Jean-Paul Viguier - François Leclercq

500 housing (35 000 m²), offices (27 000 m²), shops (13 000 m²)


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Bio Valley*

Location : Evry

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Housing

Architects : Badia Berger Architectes






























Foundation stone laid




























Photos from https://twitter.com/manuelvalls


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Some photos of La Défense to begin the day


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*222, Rue de Charenton*

Location : Paris, 12e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Housing

Floor area : 1 795 m²

Architects : Avenier Cornejo Architectes


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paul Bourget District - Buildings 7 and 8*

Location : Paris, 13e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Housing

Floor area : 3 000 m² (7) - 5 317 m² (8)

Architects : Martin Duplantier Architectes (7) - Nomade Architectes/Vous Etes Ici Architectes (8)


Building 7 :



















Building 8 :




















_The Building 7 is on the left, Building 8 on the right_


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris Rive Gauche - Panorama and Building T7A1*

Location : Paris, 13e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2017 (Panorama) - 2018 (T7A1)

Type : Office - Mixed use

Floor area : 16 000 m² - 7 700 m²

Architects : Marc Mimram - Lambert Lénack


Panorama :










 T7A1 Building :











_T7A1 Building is on the left of the street, Panorama on the right_


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Altais*

Location : Montreuil

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 36 250 m²

Height : 87m

Floors : 27

Architects : Landscale Architecture


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Institut Mines Telecom*

Location : Paris Saclay, Palaiseau

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Education

Floor area : 46 200 m2 

Architects : Grafton Architects


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Nouvelle Maison Saint-Charles*

Location : Paris, 15e arrondissement, 310-312 Rue de Vaugirard

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Housing


_Transformation of an old orphanage into social and private housing :_


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*154 Victor Hugo*

Location : Paris, 16e arrondisement

Status : Complete

Completed : 2017

Type : Housing

Floor area : 2 350 m²

Architects : Ateliers 115


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Vélizy 2 expansion*

Location : Vélizy-Villacoublay

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Shopping mall

Floor area : 20 000 m²

Architects : L35 Architectes


----------



## gdipasqu

kisssme said:


> flats by daniel libeskind


Where did you find this Kisssme ?

I'm not sure if i could like it IMO....:nuts:
Anyway, i don't think this kind of artistic building can be actually approuved at this time in Paris ...

This is for which project ?


----------



## cochise75

*Duo towers - Jean Nouvel - 180m & 120m - 13th arrondissement of Paris*









 Source : http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/immo...elles-tours-dans-le-13eme-arrondissement.html






Today :


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

gdipasqu said:


> *Oxygen*
> 
> Location : La Défense, Puteaux / Courbevoie
> 
> Status : Under construction
> 
> Estimated completion : 2018
> 
> Type : Mixed use
> 
> Floor area : 1 500 m²
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is a specific thread already created for this projet on skyscrapercity.com ?


There isn't. The only infos you can find on this project are in the french thread on La Défense news http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377560&highlight=oxygen&page=221



gdipasqu said:


> Same question that before for this one too ? :lol::nuts:^^ and a name also ^^


It's more a vision than anything else, few chances that it actually become real, so no thread either



gdipasqu said:


> *56-58, rue Léon Frot*
> 
> Location : Paris, 11e arrondissement
> 
> Status : Approved
> 
> Estimated completion : 2018
> 
> Type : Housing
> 
> Floor area : 2 000 m²
> 
> Architects : Beckmann-N’Thépé et Associés
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this project is juste about the green garden wall, right ?
> or it's the whole 3D building ?
> 
> ps: sorry for all this questions, i'm juste coming back from hollidays ;-)


It's the whole building, here you can see how it looks like without the green :












gdipasqu said:


> Where did you find this Kisssme ?
> 
> I'm not sure if i could like it IMO....:nuts:
> Anyway, i don't think this kind of artistic building can be actually approuved at this time in Paris ...
> 
> This is for which project ?


There is actually a thread for this one (in french) http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1995063. The building is set to be build in Issy-Les-Moulineaux, South West of Paris, in the new district Léon Blum, which will be around the new line 15 station. It's not the final design, studies are still in progress. You can also find infos on this article (in french too) here http://www.issy.com/grands-projets/modification-du-plu--une-nouvelle-dynamique-pour-la-zac-blum, or on the developer's website http://www.compagniedephalsbourg.com/portfolio_page/issy-les-moulineaux/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris Rive Gauche - B1A4 Building*

Location : Paris, 13e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Mixed use (Social housing, studios for immigrants, creche, shops 900 m², working spaces)

Floor area : 11 000 m²

Height : 57m 

Floors : 18

Architects : Tania Concko














cochise75 said:


> Aujourd'hui, le chantier du lot B1A4, boulevard du général Jean Simon :
> 
> 
> Lot B1A4 - ZAC Paris Rive Gauche - Boulevard du Général Jean Simon [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris Rive Gauche - Panorama and Building T7A1*

Location : Paris, 13e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2017 (Panorama) - 2018 (T7A1)

Type : Office - Mixed use

Floor area : 16 000 m² - 7 700 m²

Architects : Marc Mimram - Lambert Lénack


Panorama :













cochise75 said:


> Avenue de France, le chantier de l'immeuble pont de Marc Mimram :
> 
> 
> ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


 T7A1 Building :













cochise75 said:


> Juste à côté, le chantier de la résidence Kaleï (lot T7A1) :
> 
> 
> ZAC Paris Rive Gauche [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr



T7A1 Building is on the left of the street, Panorama on the right :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Highlight*

Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Proposed renovation

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Office + Hotel

Floor area : 24 300 m²

Architects : LAND'ACT / STUDIOS architectes


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Parc Freudenstadt*

Location : Courbevoie

Status : Proposed redevelopment

Type : Park

Architects : In Situ











Source : http://www.leparisien.fr/hauts-de-seine-92/voila-a-quoi-ressemblera-le-futur-parc-freudenstadt-a-courbevoie-07-12-2017-7439385.php


----------



## IThomas

kisssme said:


> flats by daniel libeskind


There is something similar to Libeskind residences at Milan's CityLife district :cheers:










...And a cancelled tower


----------



## CB31

*Porte de Montreuil : a big place will erase the bitumen ring*

Location : Paris (XXe) Porte de Montreuil 

Status : Proposed renovation

Begin of works: 2019

Estimated completion : 2022

Type : Public space

Cost: €40 millions

Architects : agence d’architecture TVK

Link: http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75020/porte-de-montreuil-une-grande-place-effacera-l-anneau-de-bitume-08-12-2017-7441965.php


----------



## duquercy

Espérons qu'ils garderont les forains et le marché, ca fait partie du côté populaire de la ville


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Landscape - Tours Pascal*

Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Offices

Floor area : 72 528 m²

Height : 101m

Floors : 28

Architects : Dominique Perrault














Sesto Elemento said:


> Ce matin, Pascal:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Carré Michelet*

Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 37 500 m²

Architects : Crochon Brullmann + Associés














Sesto Elemento said:


> Ce mat:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Immeuble Window*

Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 40,900 m2

Architects : KPF - SRA Architectes














Sesto Elemento said:


> Elysee ce matin:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Résidence Campuséa Rose de Cherbourg*

Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 10 500 m²

Height : 75m

Floors : 21

Architects : Jean Nouvel














Sesto Elemento said:


> Ce matin:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Trinity*

Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Offices

Floor area : 52 600 m²

Height : 167m (spire) | 140m (roof)

Floors : 33

Architects : Crochon Brullmann + Associés














Sesto Elemento said:


> Ce matin:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Alto*

Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 51 200 m²

Height : 160m

Floors : 37

Architects : IF Architecture - SRA Architectes














Sesto Elemento said:


> Ce matin:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Saint-Gobain*

Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 48 900 m²

Height : 178m

Floors : 44

Architects : Valode et Pistre














Sesto Elemento said:


> Ce matin:





















First piece of cladding :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Villejuif Institut Gustave-Roussy Station* 










Location : Villejuif

System : Métro de Paris, Grand Paris Express

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2023

Architects : Dominique Perrault


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Nouvel Hôpital Lariboisière*

Location : Paris, 10e arrondissement, 2 rue Ambroise Paré

Status : Approved

Estimated completion : 2022

Type : Hospital

Floor area : 54 000 m²

Architects : Brunet Saunier-Architecture


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Raspail Bac Grenelle*

Location : Paris, 7e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 10 378 m²

Architects : B&B Architectes / Franklin Azzi Architecture


































































Photos from 24/11/17


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Van Gogh*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1974977


Location : Paris, 12e arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 19 200 m2

Height : 66 m

Floors : 17

Architects : DTACC Architecture / DATA


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*EP7, Café culturel*

Location : Paris Rive Gauche, 13e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2017

Architects : Agence Randja Architecture


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Hermitage Plaza*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=590684
Specific thread (en) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=634777


Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : 2024 ?

Type : Mixed use

Floor area : 280 000 m²

Height : 320 m

Floors : 86

Architects : Foster + Partners


_The building permit has been partially cancelled due to non respect of the number of parking lots and social housing concerning the 4 smaller buildings. The company has until December 31st 2018 to modify the permit. It is unclear if the demolition of the actual buildings can start as planned since this issue doesn't concern directly the two skyscrapers. 
_









Source (fr) : http://www.lemoniteur.fr/article/tours-hermitage-le-projet-a-nouveau-retarde-35125009


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Gare d'Austerlitz*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1452097


Location : Paris, 5e/13e arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Rail station

Architects : Jean Nouvel / Agence Duthilleul-Arep


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Palais de la Découverte*


Location : Paris, 8e arrondissement

Status : Complete

Completed : 1937

Type : Museum

Floor area : 25 000 m2

Architects : Charles Girault / François Chatillon (renovation)


_Renovation works of the western wing of the Grand Palais were finished after 14 months. This was the first step before a larger renovation of the whole palace._



















Source : http://immobilier.lefigaro.fr/article/le-palais-de-la-decouverte-retrouve-la-lumiere-du-jour-apres-ses-travaux_adbade1e-dc2f-11e7-ad04-0c665ca6a5c5/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tramway Line 10* 










System : Tramway d'Île-de-France

Status : Approved

Estimated completion : 2023

Length : 8,2 km

Stations : 14


_Preparation works started_


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Bourse du Commerce, Fondation Pinault*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2009904


Location : Paris, 1er arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Museum

Architects : Tadao Ando























cochise75 said:


> Hier, depuis le Centre Pompidou :
> 
> 
> Vue depuis le Centre Pompidou [Paris IVe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Washington Plaza*


Location : Paris, 8e arrondissement, 42-44 rue Washington

Status : Complete

Completed : 1932

Type : Office

Floor area : 53 700 m²

Architects : Lucien Adolphe Bechmann


_This art-deco building was the largest office construction in Paris when built. The architect wanted to make a "New Yorkish" building in the center of Paris. The duration of the construction only lasted 20 months thanks to advanced construction techniques that he observed during his trip in the USA. The building was renovated twice in the 90's._




























Photos from https://structurae.info/ouvrages/washington-plaza


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Marne Europe District*


Location : Villiers-sur-Marne

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : 2022

Type : Mixed use

Floor area : 220 000 m² (34 000 m² offices, 56 700 m² housing...)





















_Model of the future district_ :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Alto*

Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 51 200 m²

Height : 160m

Floors : 37

Architects : IF Architecture - SRA Architectes

























































Photos from https://twitter.com/Bouygues_BatIDF


----------



## cochise75

*Bourse de Commerce - Fondation Pinault - Museum of Contemporary Art - 1st arrondissement of Paris*



> *François Pinault Set to Open Tadao Ando-Designed Museum in a Historic Parisian Structure*
> 
> Francois Pinault has reignited a contentious battle in the art world between himself and his longtime rival, Bernard Arnault. The two French billionaires have long sought homes for their impressive art collections, with Arnault installing his three years ago in the Frank Gehry–designed Fondation Louis Vuitton in Paris, but Pinault's announcement yesterday of his own museum will only further fan the flames.
> 
> The chosen site is the Bourse de commerce, a circular structure with a historic stained-glass dome in the 2nd arrondissement that was once the epicenter of Paris's stock exchange before housing offices for the city's chamber of commerce. Located just steps from the Palais Royal, the Louvre, and the Jardin des Tuileries, the building’s close proximity to Paris’s city center makes it a fine choice for Pinault’s collection, which features work by artists like Damien Hirst and Mark Rothko.
> 
> Arnault's own collection is housed on the city’s western limits near the Périphérique at the Bois de Boulogne, in the Frank Gehry–designed Fondation Louis Vuitton. The museum’s façade is designed to resemble glass ship sails billowing in the wind, and while it is architecturally significant, it cannot rival the Pinault Collection’s central locale.
> 
> Pinault has tapped Japanese architect Tadao Ando to rehabilitate the 19th-century neoclassical Bourse de commerce, an undertaking that is estimated to cost $108 million. Ando and his team have been given strict instructions not to make any additions or changes that aren’t reversible, and much of their work will be restoring original wooden structures as well as adding another gallery. Pinault’s vision is clear: "It will be the spearhead of contemporary art, a path to the future in the heart of Paris," he said in a statement at the announcement on Monday. The museum will be presided over by Martin Bethenod and is expected to open in early 2019. Whether or not Arnault chooses to visit his rival’s museum remains to be seen.


Source : https://www.architecturaldigest.com/story/francois-pinaults-museum-historic-parisian-stock-exchange

Today :


Fondation Pinault - Bourse de Commerce [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Fondation Pinault - Bourse de Commerce [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Fondation Pinault - Bourse de Commerce [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Fondation Pinault - Bourse de Commerce [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Fondation Pinault - Bourse de Commerce [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Fondation Pinault - Bourse de Commerce [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Fondation Pinault - Bourse de Commerce [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## cochise75

*La Poste du Louvre - 1st arrondissement of Paris*



> In July 2012, Dominique Perrault Architecture won a competition to transform France's biggest post office into a mixed-use municipal and commercial facility. The Poste Centrale du Louvre (Central Post Office of the Louvre) in Paris was built between 1880 and 1888.


http://www.perraultarchitecture.com/en/projects/3054-repurposing_of_la_poste_du_louvre.html










Source : http://www.lefigaro.fr/societes/201...0311-un-hotel-design-a-la-poste-du-louvre.php


















Source : http://www.lemoniteur.fr/article/do...et-pour-la-poste-de-la-rue-du-louvre-18967810






Today :


Poste du Louvre [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Poste du Louvre [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Poste du Louvre [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Poste du Louvre [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Poste du Louvre [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## cochise75

*La Samaritaine (department store) - Renovation & new construction - 1st arrondissement of Paris*

Project :









DR









Jean-Marc Palisse









Agence Sanaa

Source : http://www.cotemaison.fr/chaine-d/c...e-pais-decouvrez-le-nouveau-projet_18036.html

78245844

Today :


La Samaritaine [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


La Samaritaine [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


La Samaritaine [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


La Samaritaine [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


La Samaritaine [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


La Samaritaine [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## dydyusa

Can’t wait for la Samaritaine


----------



## Greg95100

Not agree with you.


----------



## Matthieu

I liked the old one too.


----------



## parcdesprinces

...


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Matthieu said:


> I liked the old one too.


The old ones are getting restored, no?


----------



## cochise75

*Duo towers - Jean Nouvel - 180m & 120m - 13th arrondissement of Paris*









 Source : http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/immo...elles-tours-dans-le-13eme-arrondissement.html






Today :


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

alexandru.mircea said:


> The old ones are getting restored, no?


Yes it is, and it's respectful of the original building :






































The work inside :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Saint-Gobain*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1635495
Specific thread (en) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1755355


Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 48 900 m²

Height : 178m

Floors : 44

Architects : Valode et Pistre














Sesto Elemento said:


> Cet aprem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'est vrai que le revetement est très transparent, il faut le voir en vrai pour s'en rendre compte. Par contre un revet comme ça nécessite un nétoyage très régulier, la poussière se voit beaucoup.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Trinity*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1278835
Specific thread (en) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1524050


Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Offices

Floor area : 52 600 m²

Height : 167m (spire) | 140m (roof)

Floors : 33

Architects : Crochon Brullmann + Associés














Sesto Elemento said:


> Cet aprem:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Alto*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1576821
Specific thread (en) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1567215


Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 51 200 m²

Height : 160m

Floors : 37

Architects : IF Architecture - SRA Architectes














Sesto Elemento said:


> Cet aprem:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Immeuble Window*


Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 40,900 m2

Architects : KPF - SRA Architectes














Sesto Elemento said:


> Elysee defense cet aprem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le revet est plus beau coté sud que coté nord...


----------



## Matthieu

Keep up with the updates, I don't comment but this is the good stuff.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

I will


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Les Lumières Pleyel District*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2041324
Specific thread (en) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2041851


Location : Saint-Denis

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : 2023 to 2028

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 176,000 m²

Architects : Snøhetta, Baumschlager Eberle, Chaix & Morel et Associés, Ateliers 2/3/4/, MARS architectes, Maud Caubet Architectes and Moreau Kusunoki












Model : 



Poney94200 said:


> Le futur quartier Pleyel !


----------



## Matthieu

If only, if only...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Clichy-Batignolles District*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1642462


Location : Paris, 17e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Mixed-use














milo92 said:


> :hi:
> 
> Les chantiers aujourd'hui


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*St-Ouen Docks District*


Location : Saint-Ouen

Status : Proposed

Type : Housing

Architects : Marc Farcy Architecture


_227 housing, 20 000 m²_ :




















_125 housing, 10 000 m²_ :


----------



## alexandru.mircea

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Les Lumières Pleyel District*
> 
> Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2041324
> Specific thread (en) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2041851
> 
> 
> Location : Saint-Denis
> 
> Status : Proposed
> 
> Estimated completion : 2023 to 2028
> 
> Type : Mixed-use
> 
> Floor area : 176,000 m²
> 
> Architects : Snøhetta, Baumschlager Eberle, Chaix & Morel et Associés, Ateliers 2/3/4/, MARS architectes, Maud Caubet Architectes and Moreau Kusunoki


I know it's only a render but it is very promising. I can't help being optimistic about it, it could turn out better than Rive Gauche


----------



## CB31

*Place de la Bastille (IVe, XIe et XIIe arrondissements)*

Actuellement :



















Le projet :























































http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75/la-future-place-de-la-bastille-presentee-aux-parisiens-18-12-2017-7460778.php


----------



## kisssme

interesting...

*Paris Poised to Top Global Prime Residential Market in 2018*



> Paris is expected to lead the global prime residential market in 2018, outshining decade-long best performers, such as London, New York and Miami, according to a Knight Frank report out Wednesday.
> 
> Benefiting from the improved economic and political outlook in the Eurozone, luxury home prices in the French capital are likely to grow 9% next year, according to Knight Frank’s annual global prime residential forecast.
> 
> Hong Kong, Berlin and Sydney have a three-way tie for second place, with an estimated price growth of 7% per annum. Singapore and Madrid have an equal standing at fifth place with annual price growth of 5%.
> 
> Luxury prices in London, New York and Miami will flatline in 2018, causing these cities to fall to the bottom of Knight Frank’s rankings.


https://www.mansionglobal.com/articles/83287-paris-poised-to-top-global-prime-residential-market-in-2018


----------



## Axelferis

not so interesting because is just an evolution index. Doesn't change at the end the same conclusion. London,Tokyo,Singapore will stay the most wanted.


----------



## kisssme

Axelferis said:


> not so interesting because is just an evolution index. Doesn't change at the end the same conclusion. London,Tokyo,Singapore will stay the most wanted.


some cities are on the rise, some are on the fall, sadly for you your fav cities are on the fall... :lol:


----------



## kisssme

intersting too

*The man who bought the world’s most expensive home has reportedly been unmasked*

https://www.cnbc.com/2017/12/18/crown-prince-bin-salman-has-bought-worlds-most-expensive-home.html



> The chateau was sold in 2015 for a reported $301 million
> At the time the buyer was not revealed
> Now the New York Times says Crown Prince Bin Salman is the owner


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Eglise Saint-Augustin*


Location : Paris, 8e arrondissement 

Status : Complete

Completed : 1871

Type : Church

Height : 80 m

Architects : Victor Baltard


_The work of renovation of the facade are approaching the end_



cochise75 said:


> Les travaux de restauration de la façade de l'église Saint-Augustin (Paris VIIIe) s'achèvent :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : https://twitter.com/SylvainMaillard/status/942775381089832964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : https://twitter.com/ArnaudSCHNHR/status/943176742537236480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : https://twitter.com/benjaminrandow/status/943107138934755328


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Line 4 expansion to Bagneux* 











System : Métro de Paris

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Length : 1,8 km

Stations : 2

Locations : Montrouge, Bagneux












_Verdun Sud_ :











_Bagneux_ :


----------



## cochise75

*New Roland-Garros stadium*











[1-2]



Suzanne-Lenglen Court is being given a facelift as part of the renovation work for the forthcoming tournament. 



The new organisational building seen from Avenue de la Porte d’Auteuil.



View from Centre Court, looking down over the organisational building and the new courts 7 and 9. 



Unlike its predecessor, the new court 7 will be fitted out with permanent spectator stands. 



View of the organisational building and the new courts 7 and 9 from Suzanne-Lenglen Court.



The future Village is taking shape.



In the Fonds des Princes, the new 2,200-seater semi-sunken court is under construction.

Source : https://www.facebook.com/RolandGarros


----------



## cochise75

[2-2]



As well as the future court 14, the Fonds des Princes will house a new public entrance (building in the middle distance, currently under construction).



Court 14 will be the complex’s fourth largest court in terms of capacity. 



The orangery and bell tower have been restored to their former glory.



You can already see the outline of Simonne-Mathieu Court… 



… the metal frames of the future greenhouses have been erected… 



… and the lower and upper stands of Simonne-Mathieu Court have been fitted out. 



The future Simonne-Mathieu Court will be finished for the 2019 tournament.

Source : https://www.facebook.com/RolandGarros


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*La Tour Commune*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2050939


Location : Paris Rive Gauche, 13e arrondissement 

Status : Approved

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Housing

Floor area : 5 250 m²

Height : 50 m

Floors : 15

Architects : Atelier WOA, Nadau Lavergne


_The project has been approved. The construction will start at the end of 2018._





































Source : https://www.lemoniteur.fr/article/paris-habitat-va-realiser-un-immeuble-de-50-m-de-haut-en-structure-bois-35134026


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Cité Glacière-Daviel*


Location : Paris, 13e arrondissement

Status : Under renovation (and elevation)

Estimated completion : 2017 (2019 for 2nd phase)

Type : Housing

Floor area : 64 300 m² + 5 480 m² created

Architects : Ehw Architecture, Projetud BET
















































Photos from https://twitter.com/jerome_coumet 










Photo from http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75/paris-se-sureleve-12-12-2017-7448913.php


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Eria*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1566287


Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Under demolition (Reconstruction)

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 28 000 m²

Height : 59m

Floors : 13

Architects : Christian de Portzamparc


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Les Rubans*


Location : Clichy-la-Garenne

Status : Approved

Type : Office

Floor area : 9900 m² x2

Architects : Pietri Architectes

































































http://www.pietriarchitectes.com/projects/view/186


----------



## vincent1746

*Trinity tower * this 19th of december :













































































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## vincent1746

*Alto Tower *this 19th of Décember :









































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## vincent1746

Saint Gobain tower this 19th of december :



































































































































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## parcdesprinces

Can't wait they built it! :cheers:


----------



## parcdesprinces

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Eglise Saint-Augustin*
> 
> 
> Location : Paris, 8e arrondissement
> 
> Status : Complete
> 
> Completed : 1871
> 
> Type : Church
> 
> Height : 80 m
> 
> Architects : Victor Baltard
> 
> 
> _The work of renovation of the facade are approaching the end_


Better late than never... Anyway, so happy they eventually decided to refurbish this gorgeous church. :happy:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Porte Pouchet office building*


Location : Paris, 17e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2017

Type : Office

Floor area : 23 500 m²

Architects : Francois Leclercq


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Chapelle International, Building F*


Location : Paris, 18e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 13 650 m²

Height : 50 m

Floors : 15

Architects : Atelier Martel, Pictet Architecte


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*32 rue Guersant*


Location : Paris, 17e arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 15 188 m²

Architects : LBB Architecture


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris Rive Gauche - Panorama and Building T7A1*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=27420


Location : Paris, 13e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office (Panorama) - Mixed use (T7A1)

Floor area : 16 000 m² - 7 700 m²

Architects : Marc Mimram - Lambert Lénack


Panorama :













vincent1746 said:


> Le Panorama / Lot T6C / Immeuble pont - Marc Mimram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]



 T7A1 Building :













vincent1746 said:


> Ce dimanche 17 décembre :
> 
> Lot T7A1 - Lambert Lénack Architectes Urbanistes :



T7A1 Building is on the left of the street, Panorama on the right :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Hôtel de Crillon*


Location : Paris, 8e arrondissement

Status : Complete

Completed : 1909 (renovation 2017)

Type : Hotel

Rooms : 124

Architects : Louis-François Trouard


_The hotel, one of the most luxurious in the capital, has been completely renovated in 2017 after 4 years of closure._






































Photos from https://twitter.com/Bouygues_BatIDF, by Francis Amiand


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Massy-Galvani*


Location : Massy

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 17 000 m²

Architects : Lambert Lénack, BRUTHER


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Le Carré*


Location : Saint-Quentin-en-Yvelines, Montigny-le-Bretonneux

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 20 528 m²

Architects : Ateliers 2/3/4/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Imagine*


Location : Saint-Quentin-en-Yvelines, Montigny-le-Bretonneux

Status : Demolition (reconstruction)

Type : Office

Floor area : 13 000 m²

Architects : Jean-Jacques Masson


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Garden Ouest*


Location : Saint-Quentin-en-Yvelines, Montigny-le-Bretonneux

Status : Approved

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 1st phase : 42 000 m² (2 buildings), 2nd phase : 13 800 m² (1 building)

Architects : Hubert Godet Architecte


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*@Home*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1955891


Location : Ivry-sur-Seine

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 11 977 m²

Height : 52 m

Floors : 18

Architects : Wilmotte & Associés














Poney94200 said:


> Tout à l'heure !


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*La Samaritaine*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1383014


Location : Paris, 1e arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Mixed use

Floor area : 70 000 m²

Architects : SANAA - Edouard François


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Immeuble Window*


Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 40,900 m2

Architects : KPF - SRA Architectes





















30/12/17



Sesto Elemento said:


> Aujourd'hui:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Carré Michelet*


Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 37 500 m²

Architects : Crochon Brullmann + Associés












30/12/17



Sesto Elemento said:


> La suite, aujourd hui:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Nanterre Cœur Université, District*


Location : Nanterre

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Mix 

Architects : Jean-Paul Viguier - François Leclercq

500 housing (35 000 m²), office (27 000 m²), shops (13 000 m²)














Chrispic said:


> Un passage par Seine Arche samedi, je me suis sans trop le vouloir arrêté à Nanterre Université et j'ai donc pu constater la belle forêt de grues qui compose la zone "Coeur de quartier". Hélas, le temps n'était vraiment pas avec moi (bruine intermittente), cela ne m'a pas motivé à faire un tour complet donc voici seulement quelques photos (je n'ai pas trouvé de topic spécifique à Seine Arche, donc je poste ça ici, mais si vous avez un autre lieu à me proposer faites moi signe!)


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ that neighbourhood is going to witness such a massive facelift!


----------



## kisssme

new Panorama district Clamart


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Poste du Louvre*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693535


Location : Paris, 1er arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : early 2019

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 35 000 m²

Architects : Dominique Perrault


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*35 rue Saint-Didier*


Location : Paris, 16e arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : late 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 12 465 m²

Architects : Louis Paillard







































I don't have current photos of the work but you can check on google maps at this adress (august 2017) : https://www.google.fr/maps/@48.8668734,2.2842705,3a,75y,159h,118.5t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1s8bT765VIVnfy-_HoYiizDQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris-Gare de Lyon District*


----------



## dougdoug

Window Building La Défense











Origin buliding


----------



## dougdoug

Pascal Tower La Défense











Campuséa and Hekla


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

To complement dougdoug's post :



vincent1746 said:


> Ce 6 janvier, depuis Défense 2000 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


----------



## KiffKiff

*Restoration of the Royal Chapel at the Palace of Versailles*










http://www.cheval-event.fr/mecenat-la-fondation-philanthropia-au-chateau-de-versailles/



















https://mobile.twitter.com/cversailles/status/934063315910823936


----------



## kisssme

reconstruction of the Canon hq building in courbevoie


----------



## Yellow Fever

Hey guys, where are the images sources?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Hey, as for me I mainly take photos from the twitter below, but I usally don't know where they are from, I do try to mention the author as much as I can


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Kosmo*


Location : Neuilly-sur-Seine

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : end 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 26 000 m² SDP

Height : 48 m

Floors : 12

Architects : Ateliers 234


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Eria*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1566287


Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Under demolition (Reconstruction)

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 28 000 m²

Height : 59m

Floors : 13

Architects : Christian de Portzamparc


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Alto*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1576821
Specific thread (en) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1567215


Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 51 200 m²

Height : 160m

Floors : 37

Architects : IF Architecture - SRA Architectes














vincent1746 said:


> Ce 9 janvier :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Résidence Campuséa Rose de Cherbourg*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1943878


Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 10 500 m²

Height : 75m

Floors : 21

Architects : Jean Nouvel














vincent1746 said:


> Ce 9 janvier :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Trinity*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1278835
Specific thread (en) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1524050


Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Offices

Floor area : 52 600 m²

Height : 167m (spire) | 140m (roof)

Floors : 33

Architects : Crochon Brullmann + Associés














vincent1746 said:


> Le chantier de nuit ce 9 janvier :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Enjoy, Green Office*


Location : Paris, 17e arrondissement, Clichy-Batignolles district

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 16.970 m²

Architects : Baumschlager Eberle - SCAPE







































https://twitter.com/arcora_/status/952913489286303744


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Immeuble Window*


Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 40,900 m2

Architects : KPF - SRA Architectes





















https://twitter.com/arcora_/status/953219994665537536


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*EP7, Café culturel*


Location : Paris Rive Gauche, 13e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Architects : Agence Randja Architecture




















https://www.lebonbon.fr/paris/les-tops-spots/10-nouveautes-kiffer-paris-2018/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

del


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

del (sorry for that i don't know what happened with the site)


----------



## clouchicloucha

Tour De l'Arche Project | Under approval



CODEBARRE75011 said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Line*


Location : Bagnolet

Status : Under preparation

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Housing

Floor area : 38.000 m²

Height : 50 m

Floors : 12 to 16

Architects : MPA Architectes


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*173, Boulevard Haussmann*


Location : Paris, 8e arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : late 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 11 700 m²

Architects : Philippe Chiambaretta


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tram T9 maintenance depot*


Location : Orly, Grand Paris South

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Transport depot

Architects : Jacques Ferrier






























https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&sRef=2D2D8L7L0


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Arts District*


Location : Puteaux

Status : Under construction

Type : Housing

Architects : Vigneron architectes


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Altana*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1962659


Location : La Défense, Nanterre, Boulevard Aimé Césaire

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Housing

Floor area : 8 709 m²

Height : 43 m

Floors : 14

Architects : KOZ Architectes





















http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project%2Finterface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=croissant


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Trinity*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1278835
Specific thread (en) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1524050


Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Offices

Floor area : 52 600 m²

Height : 167m (spire) | 140m (roof)

Floors : 33

Architects : Crochon Brullmann + Associés












The core is rising :



SEBDOC12 said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Saint-Gobain*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1635495
Specific thread (en) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1755355


Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 48 900 m²

Height : 178m

Floors : 44

Architects : Valode et Pistre












The cladding is being put on a second side :



SEBDOC12 said:


>


----------



## cochise75

*Duo towers - Jean Nouvel - 180m & 120m - 13th arrondissement of Paris*









 Source : http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/immo...elles-tours-dans-le-13eme-arrondissement.html






Today :


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Site tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris Rive Gauche - B1A1/B1A2 Building*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2050633


Location : Paris, 13e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Mixed use (Social housing, student residence, shops 500 m², offices 500 m²)

Floor area : 8100 m²

Height : 51m

Floors : 16

Architects : Ameller, Dubois & Associés














cochise75 said:


> Le chantier aujourd'hui :
> 
> 
> ZAC Paris Rive Gauche - Lots B1A1-B1A2 [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris Rive Gauche - B1A4 Building*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2050839


Location : Paris, 13e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Mixed use (Social housing, studios for immigrants, creche, shops 900 m², working spaces)

Floor area : 11 000 m²

Height : 57m 

Floors : 18

Architects : Tania Concko














cochise75 said:


> Le chantier aujourd'hui :
> 
> 
> ZAC Paris Rive Gauche - Lot B1A4 [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> ZAC Paris Rive Gauche - Lot B1A4 [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> ZAC Paris Rive Gauche - Lot B1A4 [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Lycée international de Saint-Germain-en-Laye*


Location : Saint-Germain-en-Laye, Grand Paris West

Status : Under renovation + expansion

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : High school

Floor area : 27 773 M²

Architects : Epicuria Architectes - http://www.epicuria-architectes.com/en/projects/lycee-international-de-st-germain-en-laye







































Foundation stone laid :










https://www.yvelines-infos.fr/premiere-pierre-de-reconstruction-lycee-international-posee/?utm_source=tw78&utm_medium=post


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*45-47, avenue du Maréchal Fayolle*


Location : Paris, 16e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 11 522 m²

Architects : SANAA


----------



## gdipasqu

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Arts District*
> 
> 
> Location : Puteaux
> 
> Status : Under construction
> 
> Type : Housing
> 
> Architects : Vigneron architectes


Whaaaaaa !
It's really amazing to see that we still can do great stuff like that !
Really impressive !


----------



## MF-01

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Arts District*


It's so british I don't know why but it reminds me a bit of housing from London


----------



## ArmLc

Because of the bow windows. British specialty


----------



## MF-01

Exact ainsi que les portes et les briques


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Résidence Campuséa Rose de Cherbourg*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1943878


Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 10 500 m²

Height : 75m

Floors : 21

Architects : Jean Nouvel














vincent1746 said:


> Ce 22 Janvier depuis Défense 2000 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Saint-Gobain*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1635495
Specific thread (en) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1755355


Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 48 900 m²

Height : 178m

Floors : 44

Architects : Valode et Pistre - http://www.v-p.com/fr
























vincent1746 said:


> Ce 22 janvier depuis le 35e étage de la tour CB21 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Grand Canal District*


Location : Clamart

Status : Approved

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Housing

Architects : Ory & Associés, Vigneron, ARCAS Paris


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Canopy*


Location : Pré-Saint-Gervais 

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 6600 m²

Architects : PCA STREAM - https://www.pca-stream.com/fr/projets/canopy-pre-saint-gervais-14


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

> *France pulls 2025 World Expo bid over cash worries*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *France has withdrawn its bid for Paris to host the 2025 World Expo citing financial risks as the country gears up to organise both the Olympics and Rugby World Cup.* [...]


https://www.thelocal.fr/20180122/france-pulls-2025-world-expo-bid-over-cash-worries


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Clichy-Batignolles District*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1642462


Location : Paris, 17e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Mixed-use


























































https://twitter.com/MilenaChessa/status/955468673707315200


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Unknown authors


----------



## cochise75

*La Samaritaine (department store) - Renovation & new construction - 1st arrondissement of Paris*

Project :









DR









Jean-Marc Palisse









Agence Sanaa

Source : http://www.cotemaison.fr/chaine-d/c...e-pais-decouvrez-le-nouveau-projet_18036.html

78245844

Yesterday :


La Samaritaine [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


La Samaritaine [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


La Samaritaine [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## Neric007

^^

I feel that this project is really taking ages without much change being observed.

Do we know when completion is due ?


----------



## MF-01

Will it beat the record of the longest refurbishment which is hold by the Les Halles station ?


----------



## Neutral!

kay:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Actually the site at La Samaritaine has been moving very quickly since everything was cleared in court.

The progress in a year: 



kisssme said:


> samaritaine






cochise75 said:


> La Samaritaine [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

A video montage made by _divide_ on the new Café culturel, a crossover between New-York and Paris : 






http://www.pss-archi.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?id=48&p=66


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Hôtel Lutetia*


Location : Paris, 6e arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Hotel

Rooms : 231

Architects : Wilmotte & Associés / Louis Charles Boileau -
Henri Tauzin (original)


_The renovation is now close to the end, the new facade has been revealed_ :
































































I posted more photos here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144710406&postcount=432


The interior of the building :




























https://twitter.com/cppluxury/status/951145932703326208


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Kosmo*


Location : Neuilly-sur-Seine

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : end 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 26 000 m² SDP

Height : 48 m

Floors : 12

Architects : Ateliers 234 -http://www.a234.fr/architecture/projects/192-avenue-charles-de-gaulleimmeuble-de-bureauxneuilly-sur-seine/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Maison de la Mode, Chanel*


Location : Aubervilliers

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office, industry

Floor area : 9 100 m²

Architects : Rudy Ricciotti




















http://www.lejdd.fr/jdd-paris/chanel-va-tisser-sa-toile-porte-daubervilliers-3552872


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Le Baltard*


Location : Nogent-sur-Marne

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 19 000 m²

Architects : Jean-Paul Viguier - http://www.viguier.com/fr/projet/37/centre-daffaires-nogent-baltard







































https://twitter.com/arcora_/status/956518354990387200


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Court of Cassation courtroom*





























Photos by Arnaud Chicurel

https://www.courdecassation.fr/cour_cassation_1/visite_virtuelle_11/premier_etage_14/premiere_chambre_civile_86.html


----------



## kisssme

new flats in clamart (bnp paribas immobilier)


----------



## Seanrhine

kisssme said:


> new flats in clamart (bnp paribas immobilier)




Why do you post pictures of buildings in China here ?


----------



## kisssme

^^ not china. paris. developper is bnp paribas immobilier.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Aerial shots of La Défense :























































I believe all the photos are from Oliver Jaeger but I'm not sure


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Gare Montparnasse*


Location : Paris, 14e - 15e arrondissements

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Rail station

Architects : AREP Architectes / Jouin Manku


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*140 rue de Rennes*


Location : Paris, 6e arrondissement

Status : Complete

Completed : 2018 / 1904 (original) 

Type : Office

Floors : 10

Architects : Christian Magot-Cuvru / Paul Auscher (original)


_The Art Nouveau building has just been renovated_ :























































More photos here : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144710290&postcount=853


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Le Monde New Headquarters*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1776801


Location : Paris, 13e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 23 000 m²

Architects : Snøhetta


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Gare d'Austerlitz*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1452097


Location : Paris, 5e/13e arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Rail station

Architects : Jean Nouvel / Agence Duthilleul-Arep


----------



## Matthieu

Seanrhine said:


> Why do you post pictures of buildings in China here ?


https://logement.bnpparibas.fr/fr/i...ne/92140-clamart/rive-gauche-clamart-panorama


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

The river was overflowing these last few days :










Unknown author


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Parc des Expositions, Pavillon 6*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1674064


Location : Paris, 15e arrondissement

Status : Under renovation / construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Exhibition centre

Architects : Ateliers Jean Nouvel - http://www.jeannouvel.com/projets/paris-parc-des-expositions-de-la-porte-de-versailles-facade-du-pavillon-6/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Ibox*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1974975


Location : Paris, 12e arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 20 000 m2

Height : 66 m

Floors : 18

Architects : DTACC - http://www.dtacc.com/fr/pages/PROJETS/BUREAUX-SIEGES-SOCIAUX/proj-BUR-SIE-SOC/TOUR%20VAN%20GOGH-SUNFLOWER.html





















Photo by Q_DC http://www.pss-archi.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?id=27105&p=9


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Trigone, Colas HQ*


Location : Issy-les-Moulineaux

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 24 594 m²

Architects : Christian de Portzamparc














vincent1746 said:


> Au nord de la ville face au périphérique le chantier du siège du groupe Colas conçut par Christian de Portzamparc avance :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Orange new Headquarters*


Location : Issy-les-Moulineaux

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 56 000 m²

Architects : Jean-Paul Viguier
































vincent1746 said:


> Le chantier du futur siège d'Orange signé Jean-Paul Viguier début Janvier :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tours Duo*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1335119
Specific thread (en) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1508436


Location : Paris, 13e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Mixed use

Floor area : 105 000 m²

Height : 180 m / 122 m

Floors : 39 / 27

Architects : Jean Nouvel - http://www.jeannouvel.com/projets/tours-duo/





















Unknown author


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

_Ile Seguin with the new Cité Musicale_ :










Unknown author


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Laborde*


Location : Paris, 8e arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 17 200m²

Architects : PCA-Stream


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*École normale supérieure Paris-Saclay*


Location : Paris-Saclay, Gif-sur-Yvette

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Grande école

Floor area : 64 000 m²

Architects : Renzo Piano - http://www.rpbw.com/project/ecole-normale-superieure-ens-cachan











































































http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=campus_saclay


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

_Preparation work started at the future station Massy-Opéra on the new line 18 _

The station :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Trinity*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1278835
Specific thread (en) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1524050


Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Offices

Floor area : 52 600 m²

Height : 167m (spire) | 140m (roof)

Floors : 33

Architects : Crochon Brullmann + Associés







































Unknown author


----------



## dougdoug

Carré Michelet, La Défense













Campuséa













Nanterre coeur de quartier 2, mix use


----------



## dougdoug

Preparation site ground survey, The Link, 174m and 244m





The little tower have to demolished first




The Sisters tower, ground survey, preparation site, 229m and 130 m







Tour des jardins 200m, preparation site, they cleaned up first.





Vinci head office tower 105m, preparation work


----------



## dougdoug

Alto tower 160m







Eria Tower





Trinity 157m











Saint Gobain Tower, 178m















Grande Arche refurbishment North side


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

That's some nice updates !


----------



## Matthieu

dougdoug said:


> The Sisters tower, ground survey, preparation site, 229m and 130 m
> 
> 
> [/url]


Somewhat reminds me of Ferrier's Hermitage Plaza


----------



## Cyril

Definitely! This is why I don’t like this design at all.


----------



## arno-13

Didn't figured out before, don't know if it been discussed, but obviously the top of the tower is not the same on the two renders. On the first, this is quite flat, when on the second you can clearly see a dozen levels rising from the top right of the highest tower. The third pic is a little montage that show how this perspective should look like if the top was the same as in the first render. Which render is the correct one ? Idk but i'd like the tower to have a pointy crown and not just a kind of flat and large rooftop.


dougdoug said:


> The Sisters tower, ground survey, preparation site, 229m and 130 m


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Almost there 










But seriously, this is the official render, I don't know where the other is coming from, also the thumb should not be turned this way on the previous one. So yea, the roof is definitely "magnificently" flat


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Those older night-time renders date from before the shortening of the height of the project as far as I know.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Clichy-Batignolles District, Buildings O1 -O3*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1642462


Location : Paris, 17e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 43 400 m²

Architects : Gaëtan Le Penhuel / Saison-Menu / Sud Architectes - http://www.lepenhuel.net/clichy-batignolles-lot-01-03

























































Unknown author


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

alexandru.mircea said:


> Those older night-time renders date from before the shortening of the height of the project as far as I know.


Ok, thx ! I didn't know the tower should have been higher


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Perisight*


Location : Clichy-la-Garenne

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Hotel, Office

Floor area : 10 081 m²

Height : 55m

Floors : 14

Architects : SCAU





















Photo by Eric Le Mitouard, http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75/paris-plongee-au-coeur-de-la-porte-pouchet-renovee-29-01-2018-7529601.php


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Altais*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=574365


Location : Montreuil

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 36 250 m²

Height : 87m

Floors : 27

Architects : Landscale Architecture












The new cladding :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Poste du Louvre*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693535


Location : Paris, 1er arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : early 2019

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 35 000 m²

Architects : Dominique Perrault - http://www.perraultarchitecture.com/fr/projets/3054-restructuration_de_la_poste_du_louvre.html











































































Unknown author


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Le Touzet*


Location : Saint-Ouen

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 65 000 m² (2 buildings)

Architects : Chartier Dalix - http://www.chartier-dalix.com/en/project/bureaux-65-000-m%C2%B2-et-commerces-touzet-saint-ouen-93/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Cathédrale de la Sainte-Trinité*


Location : Paris, 7e arrondissement

Status : Complete

Completed : 2016 

Type : Church

Height : 37 m

Architects : Jean-Michel Wilmotte















































Photos by me


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris Region Headquarters*


Location : Saint-Ouen

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 35 000 m²

Architects : Jacques Ferrier







































http://www.jacques-ferrier.com/en/projets/hotel-de-region-ile-de-france/#2


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Emergence*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1642462


Location : Paris, 17e arrondissement

Status : Complete

Completed : 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 12 677 m²

Height : 50 m

Floors : 15

Architects : AAVP Architecture / Aires Mateus


The work is done :





































Unknown author


----------



## Iron_

Any photos about the UNIC construction in the Clichy Batignolles ZAC ?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

I don't have closer from the internet, I'll go there this month probably, or someone else before me, to get better photos


----------



## kisssme

Flats in la garenne colombes


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

A bit of snow today










https://twitter.com/ParisLaDefense/status/960474169392746496


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Saint-Gobain*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1635495
Specific thread (en) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1755355


Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 48 900 m²

Height : 178m

Floors : 44

Architects : Valode et Pistre - http://www.v-p.com/fr














Cyril said:


> © Cyril - 04/02/2018


The tower is rising in the skyline :



Cyril said:


> Photo prise depuis le pont de Suresnes cet aprem.












Unknown author


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Enox shopping mall*


Location : Gennevilliers

Status : Complete

Completed : 2015 

Type : Shopping mall

Floor area : 26 280 m²

Architects : Gianni Ranaulo






































http://www.compagniedephalsbourg.com/portfolio_page/enox/


----------



## cochise75

*Sorbonne Nouvelle University - Christian de Portzamparc - 12th arrondissement of Paris*










Yesterday :


Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## Mickhauser

kisssme said:


> Flats in la garenne colombes



Are those renovations or new buildings?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Villejuif Institut Gustave-Roussy Station* 











Location : Villejuif

System : Métro de Paris, Grand Paris Express

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2023

Architects : Dominique Perrault






























Photo by Gérard Rollando


----------



## kisssme

Mickhauser said:


> Are those renovations or new buildings?


new


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*La Samaritaine*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1383014


Location : Paris, 1e arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Mixed use

Floor area : 70 000 m²

Architects : SANAA - Edouard François


































































Unknown author


----------



## Mickhauser

kisssme said:


> new


The way they respect their surroundings is remarkable :drool:


----------



## dougdoug

Prélude Tower, refurbishment, 19 th district


----------



## dougdoug

New court Building





Campuséa and Saint Gobain Tower


----------



## cochise75




----------



## cochise75




----------



## kisssme

flats in colombes


----------



## ArmLc

Confirmed?


----------



## Quicksilver

What’s the latest update with Hermitage Towers?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

We're a bit moving in the dark with this project and it's rare to have news about it. Right now, the buildings that should be destroyed are still up. There was an issue with the buildings permits and the company has a year from last december to modify it but it shouldn't block the demolition of the existing buildings so we're waiting for that...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

About this project, the work should start soon, the delivery of the building is planned for late 2019. It was designed by Christophe Rousselle


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Line 4 extension to Bagneux* 











System : Métro de Paris

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Length : 1,8 km

Stations : 2

Locations : Montrouge, Bagneux
















































Unknown author


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Société Générale Headquarters*


Location : Paris, 9e arrondissement

Status : Complete

Completed : 1912

Type : Office

Floor area : 2 677 m²

Architects : Jacques Hermant











Photo by me




























Unknown author



















http://lutetia.canalblog.com/archives/2013/04/10/26514715.html


----------



## Neric007

^^

I thought it was forbidden to take pictures ?


----------



## kisssme

Disneyland paris will double its size with 3 new parcs (marvel, star wars and Frozen).

*Walt Disney to invest 2 billion euros in Disneyland Paris*



> PARIS (Reuters) - The Walt Disney Company on Tuesday announced a 2 billion euro ($2.47 billion) investment drive to expand its French theme park Disneyland Paris, which it took full control of last year.
> 
> Walt Disney chief executive Robert Iger announced the spending plan after meeting President Emmanuel Macron in the French capital.
> 
> The development will include three new areas based on Marvel’s superheroes such as Spider-Man and the Hulk, Disney’s animated film Frozen and Star Wars, and will be rolled out in phases, starting in 2021. There will also be new attractions and live entertainment experiences.
> 
> “The expansion plan is one of the most ambitious development projects at Disneyland Paris since its opening in 1992 and underscores the company’s commitment to the long-term success of the resort as Disney’s brand beacon in Europe,” Walt Disney said in a statement.
> 
> Reporting by Dominique Vidalon, editing by Richard Lough


https://www.reuters.com/article/us-disney-france-investment/walt-disney-to-invest-2-billion-euros-in-disneyland-paris-idUSKCN1GB1NT


----------



## Axelferis

Utopia city goes for real? (about posts from previous page) ^^


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Neric007 said:


> ^^
> 
> I thought it was forbidden to take pictures ?


I know you can visit it during the European Heritage Days and I suppose you can take photos, the site is closed to the public the rest of the year


----------



## kisssme

one image of disneyland paris extention


----------



## AbidM

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Société Générale Headquarters*


:eek2:


----------



## Neric007

ZeusUpsistos said:


> I know you can visit it during the European Heritage Days and I suppose you can take photos, the site is closed to the public the rest of the year


No the site functions as any other bank and it's open from Tuesday to Saturday. You can check the dome and the safe room but photo are strictly forbidden and security is pretty efficient.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Neric007 said:


> No the site functions as any other bank and it's open from Tuesday to Saturday. You can check the dome and the safe room but photo are strictly forbidden and security is pretty efficient.


Ok, thought it wasn't allowed, I never went in, I guess some does have the right to. It's a bit of a shame that you can't take pics but I guess they have their reasons...


----------



## cochise75

*Duo towers - Jean Nouvel - 180m & 120m - 13th arrondissement of Paris*









 Source : http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/immo...elles-tours-dans-le-13eme-arrondissement.html






Today :





Source : https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&sRef=2APYFZUNP


----------



## kisssme

Jex7844 said:


> Emin Iskenderov -the Hermitage CEO- is to make an important announcement as part as the MIPIM 2018 in Cannes.
> 
> Indeed, he promises some "very good news" on 13/03 at 13H13 precisely.
> 
> http://defense-92.fr/immobilier/hermitage-promet-de-tres-bonnes-nouvelles-deux-tours-jumelles-55856


----------



## hseugut

kisssme said:


>


Any HD renders ?


----------



## kisssme

^^ 

this is not hd the quality is good
https://www.fosterandpartners.com/media/2632398/hero_1727_fp421920.jpg


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Alto*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1576821
Specific thread (en) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1567215


Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 51 200 m²

Height : 160m

Floors : 37

Architects : IF Architecture - SRA Architectes














vincent1746 said:


> Ce 3 mars, le chantier de la tour Alto :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Saint-Gobain*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1635495
Specific thread (en) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1755355


Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 48 900 m²

Height : 178m

Floors : 44

Architects : Valode et Pistre - http://www.v-p.com/fr














vincent1746 said:


> Le chantier ce samedi 3 mars :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/












Unknown author


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Trinity*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1278835
Specific thread (en) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1524050


Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Offices

Floor area : 52 600 m²

Height : 167m (spire) | 140m (roof)

Floors : 33

Architects : Crochon Brullmann + Associés














vincent1746 said:


> Le chantier ce 3 mars :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/












Unknown author


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Maison LVMH*


Location : Paris, 16e arrondissement, Bois de Boulogne

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Cultural centre

Architects : Frank Gehry


_The work started_


----------



## David Louis

I like Frank Gehry, but Maison LVMH is not good enough!


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

You also have to consider that it is a renovation of this, he was probably asked to keep the core of the building, but it is for sure not one of his masterpiece, at least it should go well with the fondation Vuiton nearby :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Unic*


Location : Paris, 17e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 11 274 m²

Height : 49 m

Floors : 14

Architects : MAD - http://www.i-mad.com/work/unic/?cid=5 / Biecher Architectes







































Unknown author


----------



## cochise75

*Sorbonne Nouvelle University - Christian de Portzamparc - 12th arrondissement of Paris*










Today :


Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## cochise75

*Meininger hotel (249 rooms) - Avenue Courteline/Boulevard Carnot - 12th arrondissement of Paris*












Source : https://www.dvvd.fr/projet/meininger-hotel/

Today :


Hôtel Meininger - Avenue Courteline/Boulevard Carnot [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Hôtel Meininger - Avenue Courteline/Boulevard Carnot [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Hôtel Meininger - Avenue Courteline/Boulevard Carnot [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Hôtel Meininger - Avenue Courteline/Boulevard Carnot [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Hôtel Meininger - Avenue Courteline/Boulevard Carnot [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Hôtel Meininger - Avenue Courteline/Boulevard Carnot [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

The tribunal cancels the *Europacity* project, judging the environmental impact study too poor: http://www.lepoint.fr/economie/ile-...nule-par-la-justice-06-03-2018-2200233_28.php Let's see what this means in terms of delay length...


----------



## Axelferis

Our dear country


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Poste du Louvre*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693535


Location : Paris, 1er arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : early 2019

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 35 000 m²

Architects : Dominique Perrault - http://www.perraultarchitecture.com/fr/projets/3054-restructuration_de_la_poste_du_louvre.html


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*La Samaritaine*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1383014


Location : Paris, 1e arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Mixed use

Floor area : 70 000 m²

Architects : SANAA - Edouard François


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Laborde*


Location : Paris, 8e arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 17 200m²

Architects : PCA-Stream - https://www.pca-stream.com/fr/projets/laborde-10

























































Photos from Salem Mostefaoui


----------



## cochise75

*Altaïs tower - 88m - Renovation - Paris-Montreuil*


Source : http://www.landscale.fr/?projet=montreuil

Today :

[1-2]


Tour Altaïs [Montreuil] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Altaïs [Montreuil] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Altaïs [Montreuil] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Altaïs [Montreuil] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Altaïs [Montreuil] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Altaïs [Montreuil] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Altaïs [Montreuil] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Altaïs [Montreuil] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## cochise75

[2-2]


Tour Altaïs [Montreuil] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Altaïs [Montreuil] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Altaïs [Montreuil] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Altaïs [Montreuil] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Altaïs [Montreuil] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Altaïs [Montreuil] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Altaïs [Montreuil] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Altaïs [Montreuil] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Altaïs [Montreuil] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## cochise75

*Paris-Lyon tower (renovation) - 70m - 12th arrondissement of Paris*

Today :


Tour Paris Lyon [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Paris Lyon [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Paris Lyon [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr

*Ibox tower (renovation) - 66,5m - 12th arrondissement of Paris*

Today :


Tour Ibox [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Ibox [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Ibox [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## cochise75

*B1A4 tower - 50m - Tania Concko - 13th arrondissement of Paris*









Source : http://www.taniaconcko.com/index.php/gallery/b1a4-paris-13eme/

Today :


ZAC Paris Rive Gauche - Lot B1A4 [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Paris Rive Gauche - Lot B1A4 [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Paris Rive Gauche - Lot B1A4 [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr

*B1A1-B1A2 tower - 50m - Ameller Dubois - 13th arrondissement of Paris*









Source : http://www.ameller-dubois.fr/fr/architecture/projet/paris-tour-a-usages-mixtes

Today :


ZAC Paris Rive Gauche - Lots B1A1-B1A2 [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Paris Rive Gauche - Lots B1A1-B1A2 [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## cochise75

*Duo towers - Jean Nouvel - 180m & 120m - 13th arrondissement of Paris*









 Source : http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/immo...elles-tours-dans-le-13eme-arrondissement.html






Today :


Tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tours Duo [Paris XIIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## kisssme

new bulgari hotel at 30 avenue george 5










existing building


----------



## Neric007

^^

Nice to see this eyesore disappear ! But a little dsapointing the final dseign isn't really interesting, even if it's much better than the original.


----------



## kisssme

Neric007 said:


> ^^
> 
> Nice to see this eyesore disappear ! But a little dsapointing the final dseign isn't really interesting, even if it's much better than the original.


it's a both modern and elegant building with limestone facade. That's a good choice for such a location


----------



## kisssme

the jardin de l'arche tower next to the U arena (crown plaza hotel and offices) will be 210m high

http://www.driee.ile-de-france.developpement-durable.gouv.fr/IMG/pdf/180302_mrae_avis_projet_tours_jardins_arche_nanterre_92_delibere.pdf


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*35 rue Saint-Didier*


Location : Paris, 16e arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : late 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 12 465 m²

Architects : Louis Paillard






























Unknown author


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Orange new Headquarters*


Location : Issy-les-Moulineaux

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 56 000 m²

Architects : Jean-Paul Viguier





















http://leschantiersparisiens.fr/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Pulse*


Location : Saint-Denis

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 28 695 m²

Architects : Fassio-Viaud Architectes







































Photos by Q_DC, http://www.pss-archi.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?id=27072&p=11


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Emblematik*


Location : Aubervilliers

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 13 195 m²

Height : 55 m

Floors : 18

Architects : Atelier Castro Denissof Associés - http://www.castro-denissof.com/projet/emblematik-aubervilliers/
















































Photos by Q_DC, http://www.pss-archi.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?id=27072&p=11


----------



## Seanrhine

What are these modernist up to ?


----------



## kisssme

model of duos towers (in construction)


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Paris Lyon*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1974975


Location : Paris, 12e arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Hotel

Floor area : 12 500 m2

Height : 59 m

Floors : 19

Architects : Studios Architecture







































Photos by me


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Ibox*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1974975


Location : Paris, 12e arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 20 000 m2

Height : 66 m

Floors : 18

Architects : DTACC
















































Photos by me


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Le Monde New Headquarters*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1776801


Location : Paris, 13e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 23 000 m²

Architects : Snøhetta
















































Photos by me


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris Rive Gauche - Panorama*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=27420


Location : Paris, 13e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office (Panorama)

Floor area : 16 000 m²

Architects : Marc Mimram - http://www.mimram.com/?project=test-projet-3






























Photos by me


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tours Duo*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1335119
Specific thread (en) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1508436


Location : Paris, 13e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Mixed use

Floor area : 105 000 m²

Height : 180 m / 122 m

Floors : 39 / 27

Architects : Jean Nouvel - http://www.jeannouvel.com/projets/tours-duo/





















Photo by me




















https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&sRef=2APYFZUNP


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*@Home*


Location : Ivry-sur-Seine

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 11 977 m²

Height : 52 m

Floors : 18, 13, 12

Architects : Wilmotte & associés

























































Photos by me


----------



## dougdoug

Thanks J plon... really nice pics ;-)

I have very good news for Hekla (Jean Nouvel 220m) in La Défense, it should start end of April/May an official doc says. Also at the peek of construction 900 workers, and takes 44 months to build.


----------



## CB31

*Paris launches an international project appeal to rethink the périphérique motorway*










*Road noise:
*









*Pollution:*




























Concept:










The plan includes:



> -Transform the current motorway into an urban boulevard
> 
> -Improve the connectivity between Paris inner city and the Greater Paris metropole, and to erase the boundary and wall between Paris and its surrounding neighbor cities. Currently the motorway behaves as a barrier of Paris and its surrounding cities.
> 
> -Reduce road noise and pollution
> 
> -Enhance public transport, cycling and pedestrian mobility
> 
> -Create new green spaces
> 
> -Improve air quality
> 
> -Create new commercial, cultural and social activities
> 
> -Among others


English subtitled:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

^^ The day this will happened we'll probably all be dead



dougdoug said:


> Thanks J plon... really nice pics ;-)


Actually that's not me, but thanks !


----------



## CB31

*Paris : a new garden will be created at Boulevard Victor*

Before:



















After:












> The new green space will be 7 125 m2 large and it will be replacing an old petrol station.
> 
> 28 trees, grass and flowers will be planted among other plants.
> 
> The works will begin next fall 2018, and it is expected to open in summer 2019.


http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75/paris-un-nouveau-jardin-va-pousser-boulevard-victor-16-03-2018-7612491.php


----------



## CB31

ZeusUpsistos said:


> ^^ The day this will happened we'll probably all be dead


Let's hope progress will come sonner rather than later.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Carré Michelet*


Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 37 500 m²

Architects : Crochon Brullmann + Associés - http://www.crochon-brullmann.com/index3.php#cours-michelet-restructuration-lourde





















Unknown author


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Millenium*


Location : Issy-les-Moulineaux

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 40 000 m²

Architects : bechu + associés - http://www.anthonybechu.com/fr/projets/millenium-241


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*12 quai Marcel Boyer*


Location : Ivry-sur-Seine

Status : Approved

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Housing / hotel

Floor area : 23 650 m²

Height : 51 m

Floors : 17

Architects : Archikubik


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Line 4 extension to Bagneux* 











System : Métro de Paris

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Length : 1,8 km

Stations : 2

Locations : Montrouge, Bagneux












_The main work is almost over, next step is the interior of the stations_





































https://twitter.com/IDFmobilites/status/976023686053597184


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Canopy*


Location : Pré-Saint-Gervais 

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 6600 m²

Architects : PCA STREAM - https://www.pca-stream.com/fr/projets/canopy-pre-saint-gervais-14












_Installation of the windows on the glass roof_




























https://twitter.com/arcora_/status/976399341635153921


----------



## cochise75

*ZAC Clichy-Batignolles - 17th **arrondissement of Paris*

Yesterday :

[1-2]


ZAC Clichy-Batignolles [Paris XVIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Clichy-Batignolles [Paris XVIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Clichy-Batignolles [Paris XVIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Clichy-Batignolles [Paris XVIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Clichy-Batignolles [Paris XVIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Clichy-Batignolles [Paris XVIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Clichy-Batignolles [Paris XVIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Clichy-Batignolles [Paris XVIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Clichy-Batignolles [Paris XVIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## cochise75

[2-2]


ZAC Clichy-Batignolles [Paris XVIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Clichy-Batignolles [Paris XVIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Clichy-Batignolles [Paris XVIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Clichy-Batignolles [Paris XVIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Clichy-Batignolles [Paris XVIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


ZAC Clichy-Batignolles [Paris XVIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Maison de l'Ordre des Avocats - ZAC Clichy-Batignolles [Paris XVIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Maison de l'Ordre des Avocats - ZAC Clichy-Batignolles [Paris XVIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Maison de l'Ordre des Avocats - ZAC Clichy-Batignolles [Paris XVIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Hippodrome de Longchamp*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1854498


Location : Paris, 16e arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Architects : Dominique Perrault - http://www.perraultarchitecture.com/fr/projets/3015-hippodrome_de_longchamp.html












_Reopening in 1 month_





































http://www.parislongchamp.com/fr






































https://twitter.com/MilenaChessa/status/977214674440777728


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Saint-Gobain*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1635495
Specific thread (en) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1755355


Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 48 900 m²

Height : 178m

Floors : 44

Architects : Valode et Pistre - http://www.v-p.com/fr




















































































Photos by me


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Résidence Campuséa Rose de Cherbourg*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1943878


Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 10 500 m²

Height : 75m

Floors : 21

Architects : Jean Nouvel




















































































Photos by me


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Carré Michelet*


Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 37 500 m²

Architects : Crochon Brullmann + Associés - http://www.crochon-brullmann.com/index3.php#cours-michelet-restructuration-lourde
















































Photos by me


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Landscape*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1987790


Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 72 528 m²

Height : 101 m

Floors : 28

Architects : Dominique Perrault - http://www.perraultarchitecture.com/fr/projets/3295-restructuration_des_tours_pascal_a_la_defense_-_landscape.html
















































Photos by me


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Immeuble Window*


Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 40,900 m2

Architects : KPF - SRA Architectes

























































Photos by me


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Trinity*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1278835
Specific thread (en) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1524050


Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Offices

Floor area : 52 600 m²

Height : 167m (spire) | 140m (roof)

Floors : 33

Architects : Crochon Brullmann + Associés
















































Photos by me


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Alto*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1576821
Specific thread (en) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1567215


Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 51 200 m²

Height : 160m

Floors : 37

Architects : IF Architecture - SRA Architectes






























Photos by me


----------



## dougdoug

Oxygen, restaurants, La Défense, opening October 2018









Kosmo



Eria Tower





Carré Michelet


----------



## dougdoug

Window









Extension of the mall 4 Temps



refurbishment Grande Arche


----------



## dougdoug

Paris 19th district, Prélude Tower, 123m, refurbishment







Origin


----------



## dougdoug

U Arena



Nanterre part 2


----------



## dougdoug

Vinci Headquarter







Nanterre la Folie les groues, office, homes, 2 train and metro stations







E line extension


----------



## dougdoug

Campuséa Tower, 400 student rooms


----------



## dougdoug

Pascal Tower


----------



## dougdoug

Hekla Tower preparation site


----------



## dougdoug

Trinity Tower 157m





Saint Gobain Tower 178m







Alto TOWER, 160m


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

kay:


----------



## Demos-cratos

C’est beau la naissance d’une tour quand même  on est des fous quand même quand on y pense lol


----------



## DiogoBaptista

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Hippodrome de Longchamp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Reopening in 1 month_


It's sad for me, what a failed project! Project changes, material/cladding changes, and small formal details ruined the initial idea that was excellent.
The render promised so much! The final result fell short of expectations...


----------



## wakka12

Yeh it definitely looks worse. But still interesting, I like the stacked horizontal planes, look cool. But why did they remove the capping glazing on either end of the top bit? It really gave it a more finished look before


----------



## bat753

The final rendering is way better than expected I believe...just a subjective point of view !


----------



## Axelferis

DiogoBaptista said:


> It's sad for me, what a failed project! Project changes, material/cladding changes, and small formal details ruined the initial idea that was excellent.
> The render promised so much! The final result fell short of expectations...



Don't be rude, at least we have this excellent spot right now :cheers:



ZeusUpsistos said:


>


----------



## germantower

Is la grande arche undergoing renovation?


----------



## ArmLc

Yes


----------



## cochise75

*Duo towers - Jean Nouvel - 180m & 120m - 13th arrondissement of Paris*









 Source : http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/immo...elles-tours-dans-le-13eme-arrondissement.html






Today :





Source : https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&sRef=2APYFZUNP


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

germantower said:


> Is la grande arche undergoing renovation?


This is on the Esplanade's side


----------



## Demos-cratos

ca fait des mois qu'ils changent les plaques de pierres, bizarre qu'ils recommencent encore sur la facade ? pourquoi ?


----------



## ArmLc

What ? 
Ils changent l'autre façade là


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Ca a d'abord été fait sur le côté sud de l'arche et maintenant sur celui au nord


----------



## duquercy

Une partie des occupants ne voulaient pas rénover leur partie, il a dû y avoir un arrangement ..


----------



## Amrafel

English, please.


----------



## Demos-cratos

*Grand Paris - Porte Charenton / Bercy (Paris 12th) *

New district : homes, offices, shops etc with charenton tower - 190m - SOM architect 

News pics : 























































Source : http://www.batiactu.com/edito/tour-v...-top-52439.php

Source : 
https://www.yam-studio.com

Photos by Cyril in the french forum.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Gare d'Austerlitz*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1452097


Location : Paris, 5e/13e arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Rail station

Architects : Jean Nouvel / Agence Duthilleul-Arep


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Demos-cratos said:


> *Grand Paris - Porte Charenton / Bercy (Paris 12th) *
> 
> New district : homes, offices, shops etc with charenton tower - 190m - SOM architect
> 
> News pics :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source :
> https://www.yam-studio.com
> 
> Photos by Cyril in the french forum.



This is one of the non selected projects (by Valode & Pistre) by the way


----------



## Demos-cratos

Thé Tower on this photo yes but I have post the the photo to show the low rise : homes on the roof


----------



## cochise75

*Sorbonne Nouvelle University - Christian de Portzamparc - 12th arrondissement of Paris*










Yesterday :


Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Demos-cratos said:


> Thé Tower on this photo yes but I have post the the photo to show the low rise : homes on the roof


Yea I know I was talking about that ! This is how the district will look like


----------



## Neric007

^^
What a pitty, the project Demos-Cratos posted was more interesting. Now it looks like Batignolles all again...


----------



## wakka12

Looks fine. Its really sad when architects have to put thousands of pretty flowers and greenery in their shitty design to make it look good.


----------



## Demos-cratos

*La Defense by night*






*Boulogne Billancourt (Grand Paris west) *


----------



## KiffKiff




----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Paris Lyon*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1974975


Location : Paris, 12e arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Hotel

Floor area : 12 500 m2

Height : 59 m

Floors : 19

Architects : Studios Architecture





























































































Photos by me


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Ibox*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1974975


Location : Paris, 12e arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 20 000 m2

Height : 66 m

Floors : 18

Architects : DTACC
















































Photos by me


----------



## wakka12

Imagine every city in the world had built its modern highrise district outside the hsitoric core and preserved the old city. The world would be so beautiful, france's heritage conservation concepts were so incredibly progressive for their time, while paris was building the la defense britain was demolishing its old towns for completely unnecessary motorways to cross through them..my own city had similar plans but thankfully we were to poor to afford it


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Carré Michelet*


Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 37 500 m²

Architects : Crochon Brullmann + Associés - http://www.crochon-brullmann.com/index3.php#cours-michelet-restructuration-lourde
















































https://twitter.com/ParisLaDefense/status/981530005393068032


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Chapelle International District*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1830088


Location : Paris, 18e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020 (1st phase)

Type : Mixed-use






























Unknown author


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*New Roland-Garros Stadium*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=541394
Specific thread (en) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=870426


Location : Paris, 16e arrondissement

Status : Under renovation / construction

Estimated completion : 2018 to 2021

Type : Tennis stadium

Architects : Chaix & Morel / Marc Mimram / ACD GIRARDET / DVVD




















































































https://www.rolandgarros.com/en-us/photo-gallery/the-new-roland-garros-got-the-look-french-open-2018?photo=7


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris Region Headquarters*


Location : Saint-Ouen

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 35 000 m²

Architects : Jacques Ferrier







































Unknown author


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*124 rue Réaumur*


Location : Paris, 2e arrondissement

Status : Complete

Completed : 1905 (renovated in 2009)

Type : Office

Floor area : 5 400 m²

Architects : Georges Chedanne
























































Photos by me


----------



## Demos-cratos

I like your photos Zeus ;-) share another like that again ;-)


----------



## cochise75

*La Samaritaine (department store) - Renovation & new construction - 1st arrondissement of Paris*

Project :









DR









Jean-Marc Palisse









Agence Sanaa

Source : http://www.cotemaison.fr/chaine-d/c...e-pais-decouvrez-le-nouveau-projet_18036.html

78245844

Yesterday :


La Samaritaine [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


La Samaritaine [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


La Samaritaine [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


La Samaritaine [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


La Samaritaine [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


La Samaritaine [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Elyps*


Location : Val de Fontenay - Fontenay-sous-Bois

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 33 000 m²

Architects : BDVA Architectes - http://bdva.com/type/bureaux/
















































http://www.pss-archi.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?id=28786&p=3


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Trigone, Colas HQ*


Location : Issy-les-Moulineaux

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 24 594 m²

Architects : Christian de Portzamparc












Soon finished :



vincent1746 said:


> Le nouveau siège du groupe Colas à Issy les Moulineaux ce 6 avril :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris Rive Gauche - B1A4 Building*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2050839


Location : Paris, 13e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Mixed use (Social housing, studios for immigrants, creche, shops 900 m², working spaces)

Floor area : 11 000 m²

Height : 57m 

Floors : 18

Architects : Tania Concko














vincent1746 said:


> Ce 8 avril :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Orly airport expansion, new junction building*


Location : Orly, South Grand Paris

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Airport

Floor area : 80 000 m²

























































https://www.usinenouvelle.com/article/reportage-orly-ouest-et-orly-sud-ne-formeront-bientot-plus-qu-un-seul-orly.N678309

_A video that shows the work globally_ :







_And the new subway station in construction_ :






































https://twitter.com/Romanet/status/983608855539142656


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Saint-Gobain*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1635495
Specific thread (en) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1755355


Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 48 900 m²

Height : 178m

Floors : 44

Architects : Valode et Pistre - http://www.v-p.com/fr




















































































Photos by me


_The tower in the skyline_ :



vincent1746 said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]





















Unknown authors


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Alto*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1576821
Specific thread (en) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1567215


Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 51 200 m²

Height : 160m

Floors : 37

Architects : IF Architecture - SRA Architectes
















































Photos by me


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Trinity*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1278835
Specific thread (en) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1524050


Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Offices

Floor area : 52 600 m²

Height : 167m (spire) | 140m (roof)

Floors : 33

Architects : Crochon Brullmann + Associés
















































Photos by me


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Résidence Campuséa Rose de Cherbourg*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1943878


Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 10 500 m²

Height : 75m

Floors : 21

Architects : Jean Nouvel

























































Photos by me


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Paris Lyon*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1974975


Location : Paris, 12e arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Hotel

Floor area : 12 500 m2

Height : 59 m

Floors : 19

Architects : Studios Architecture


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Ibox*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1974975


Location : Paris, 12e arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 20 000 m2

Height : 66 m

Floors : 18

Architects : DTACC


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tours Duo*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1335119
Specific thread (en) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1508436


Location : Paris, 13e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Mixed use

Floor area : 105 000 m²

Height : 180 m / 122 m

Floors : 39 / 27

Architects : Jean Nouvel - http://www.jeannouvel.com/projets/tours-duo/





















Photo by me



















https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&sRef=2APYFZUNP


----------



## Josedc

This used to be updated constantly :/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

I am currently on vacation, I will probably be more active next month. The issue with this thread has always been the fact that very few people are taking the initiative to post updates here, you can always check the twitter account I link under my posts, the guy is posting stuff everyday.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Line 14, expansion to Mairie de Saint-Ouen*











System : Métro de Paris

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Length : 5,8 km

Stations : 4

Locations : Paris, Clichy-la-Garenne, Saint-Ouen












_The tunnel has been fully dug. The work (tracks, stations...) will continue until summer 2020. The south expansion should start next year as well._


----------



## Demos-cratos

*PARIS | Projects &amp; Construction*

delete


----------



## Demos-cratos

*a new project in Paris La Défense - 260 meters*

A tower 260 meters is programmed in the same localisation of "ex-tower-signal" : 










*This second photo is a the second photo is a montage including the tower to the right of Jean-Nouvel's Hekla tower 
(the image is fictitious because we still do not know the renderings of the project but it is to get an idea of ​​the height and the impact on the skyline of Paris La defense). 
You can see with validated projects under construction now or under construction soon. on the horizon 2024. *










This second photo was made by ERIC the french former of skyscraper city


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*CityLife*


Location : Nanterre, Université

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 21 147 m²

Architects : Jean-Paul Viguier







































http://www.citylife-nanterre.fr/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Altais*


Location : Montreuil

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 36 250 m²

Height : 87m

Floors : 27

Architects : Landscale Architecture - http://www.landscale.fr/?projet=montreuil







































http://altais.imagepointcom.com/site-web/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tram T3, expansion to Porte d'Asnières *











System : Tramway d'Île-de-France

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Length : 4,3 km

Stations : 8

Location : Paris












Porte de Clichy :



cochise75 said:


> Prolongement tramway T3 - Porte de Clichy [Paris XVIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Prolongement tramway T3 - Porte de Clichy [Paris XVIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Prolongement tramway T3 - Porte de Clichy [Paris XVIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Porte de St-Ouen :










Porte d'Asnières :










https://www.tramway.paris.fr/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Regards en Seine*


Location : Saint-Cloud, 24-26 rue Dailly

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Architect : Thierry Melot







































http://www.interconstruction.fr/suivez-en-temps-reel-levolution-du-chantier-regards-en-seine-a-saint-cloud-92/


----------



## Josedc

Now we're talking!
Thank you for the updates! :cheers:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Saint-Gobain*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1635495
Specific thread (en) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1755355


Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 48 900 m²

Height : 178m

Floors : 44

Architects : Valode et Pistre - http://www.v-p.com/fr














vincent1746 said:


> Le chantier ce 15 mai :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Alto*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1576821
Specific thread (en) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1567215


Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 51 200 m²

Height : 160m

Floors : 37

Architects : IF Architecture - SRA Architectes














vincent1746 said:


> Le chantier ce 15 mai :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Trinity*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1278835
Specific thread (en) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1524050


Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Offices

Floor area : 52 600 m²

Height : 167m (spire) | 140m (roof)

Floors : 33

Architects : Crochon Brullmann + Associés














vincent1746 said:


> Trinity en pleine ascension ce 15 mai :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Origine*


Location : Nanterre, Préfecture

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Office, Housing

Floor area : 81 300 m²

Architects : Maud Caubet Architectes - http://maudcaubet.com/portfolio/items/campus-defense-a-nanterre-2/ / Quadrifiore architecture





























































































_The work has started_










https://twitter.com/MaudCaubet/status/989856405728497664


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*La Samaritaine*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1383014


Location : Paris, 1e arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Mixed use

Floor area : 70 000 m²

Architects : SANAA - Edouard François


































































Unknown author










https://twitter.com/Paris_Habitat/status/997135238223618048


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Immeuble Window*


Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 40,900 m2

Architects : KPF - SRA Architectes














vincent1746 said:


> Window ce 15 mai :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Gare de Nanterre-La Folie*











Location : Nanterre

System : Réseau Express Régional

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2022






























Photo by w d, https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/










Unknown author


----------



## k%

Paris is such a giant :cheers:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Chapelle Royale de Versailles*


Location : Versailles, Château

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2020 / 1710 (original)

Type : Chapel

Architects : Jules Hardouin-Mansart (original)












_The tarp during the work of renovation, which is imitating the inside of the building as a "trompe l'oeil"_










https://twitter.com/ls_berger/status/997012778455093248










https://twitter.com/Carolinelsln/status/987398942018146304


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Be Issy*


Location : Issy-les-Moulineaux

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Offices

Floor area : 25 000 m²

Architects : PCA-STREAM - https://www.pca-stream.com/fr/projets/be-issy-15

























































Unknown author


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Hekla*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1573494
Specific thread (en) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1639488


Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Approved

Estimated completion : 2022

Type : Office

Floor area : 76 000 m²

Height : 220 m

Floors : 48

Architects : Jean Nouvel - http://www.jeannouvel.com/projets/puteaux-la-defense-la-rose-de-cherbourg-hekla/












_First stage of the preparation work_



vincent1746 said:


> Depuis le sol, ce 18 mai, comme on peut également le voir sur la webcam, l'un des deux candélabre présent sur la parcelle a été démonté :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Résidence Campuséa Rose de Cherbourg*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1943878


Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 10 500 m²

Height : 75m

Floors : 21

Architects : Jean Nouvel














vincent1746 said:


> Ce vendredi 18 mai avec la reflection du soleil couchant :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## KiffKiff

*Inauguration of the Nelson Mandela garden, along the Canopée des Halles*


----------



## cochise75

*Sorbonne Nouvelle University - Christian de Portzamparc - 12th arrondissement of Paris*










Saturday :


Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Université Paris 3 - Sorbonne Nouvelle [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## CB31

I'm kinda obsessed with this garden, a nice new addition to a city with so fewer green spaces:



cochise75 said:


> Hier, le chantier du *jardin Truillot, situé entre les boulevards Voltaire et Richard-Lenoir (Paris XIe)* sur le site d'une ancienne friche, face à l'église Saint-Ambroise.
> J'ai pas réussi à retrouver mes photos précédentes étant donné que cette p****n de fonction recherche n'est toujours pas réparée...
> 
> 
> Chantier jardin Truillot [Paris XIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Chantier jardin Truillot [Paris XIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Chantier jardin Truillot [Paris XIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Chantier jardin Truillot [Paris XIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Before:










The project:


----------



## cochise75

*Hearing Institute - New research center - VIB Architecture - 12th arrondissement of Paris*



Saturday :


Institut de l'audition - 63 rue de Charenton [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## gdipasqu

cochise75 said:


> *Hearing Institute - New research center - VIB Architecture - 12th arrondissement of Paris*
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday :
> 
> 
> Institut de l'audition - 63 rue de Charenton [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


This project is a joke seriously ... How is it possible to take so long time to finish an R+5 building ? I remember i was living in this street when they ve already been working on this project 5-6 years ago .... What is the probleme ?


----------



## cochise75

*Ibox tower - 12th arrondissement of Paris

*








© Jean Thiriet - http://www.lemoniteur.fr/article/mi...oit-de-ses-immeubles-au-grand-public-34327829

Yesterday :


Tours gare de Lyon [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tours gare de Lyon [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tours gare de Lyon [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Ibox [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Ibox [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Ibox [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Ibox [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Ibox [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## cochise75

*Paris Lyon tower - 12th arrondissement of Paris*









https://www.businessimmo.com/contents/75611/video-lancement-des-travaux-de-restructuration-de-la-tour-paris-lyon-en-hotel-4

Yesterday :


Tour Paris Lyon [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Paris Lyon [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Paris Lyon [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Paris Lyon [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Paris Lyon [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## ArmLc

C'est quoi ce bug


----------



## Matthieu

Walou


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Le Monde New Headquarters*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1776801


Location : Paris, 13e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 23 000 m²

Architects : Snøhetta


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Kaleï*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=27420


Location : Paris, 13e arrondissement, Paris Rive Gauche

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 7700 m²

Architects : Lambert Lénack Architectes Urbanistes - http://lambertlenack.com/logements/Avenue-de-France


----------



## kisssme

the demolition permit for the buidling in the site of the link tower (244m)



ZeusUpsistos said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Carré Michelet*


Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 37 500 m²

Architects : Crochon Brullmann + Associés - http://www.crochon-brullmann.com/index3.php#cours-michelet-restructuration-lourde


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Immeuble Window*


Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 40,900 m2

Architects : KPF - SRA Architectes


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Résidence Campuséa Rose de Cherbourg*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1943878


Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 10 500 m²

Height : 75m

Floors : 21

Architects : Jean Nouvel


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Résidence Campuséa Rose de Cherbourg*

Specific thread (fr) : https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1943878


Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 10 500 m²

Height : 75m

Floors : 21

Architects : Jean Nouvel














vincent1746 said:


> Ce 8 juin depuis Puteaux :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depuis Défense 2000 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Chapelle International District*

Specific thread (fr) : https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1830088


Location : Paris, 18e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020 (1st phase)

Type : Mixed-use
















































Unknown author


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Nanterre Cœur Université, District*


Location : Nanterre

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Mix 

Architects : Jean-Paul Viguier - François Leclercq

500 housing (35 000 m²), office (27 000 m²), shops (13 000 m²)






























Unknown author


----------



## delvie76

Zeus , Thanks for your work .


Blinding the facades of Campusea, I think .


----------



## kisssme

recent pictures of Alto in construction



milo92 said:


> :wave:
> 
> La belle Potain MDT 222 a été hissée de quelques mètres par l'intermediaire de verrins à l'intérieur de la tour...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

The look of the new RER NG (trains will enter service in 2021) :





































https://www.francebleu.fr/infos/transports/ile-de-france-le-futur-rer-se-devoile-1528725221


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Hôtel Meininger*


Location : Paris, 12e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Hotel

Floor area : 8 000 m²

Architects : DVVD - https://www.dvvd.fr/projet/meininger-hotel/























cochise75 said:


> Samedi, le chantier de l'hôtel Meininger (249 chambres) situé à l'angle de l'avenue Courteline et du boulevard Carnot dans le XIIe.
> Rendus et photos précédentes aux posts #549 et #876.
> 
> 
> Hôtel Meininger - Avenue Courteline/Boulevard Carnot [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Hôtel Meininger - Avenue Courteline/Boulevard Carnot [Paris XIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## HCM1000

When is the construction of Hermitage towers supposed to start?


----------



## ArmLc

Next year


----------



## Axelferis

HCM1000 said:


> When is the construction of Hermitage towers supposed to start?


Next year since 10 years.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

The last answer we have from the CEO of Hermitage is "soon" : 

http://hermitage.fr/blog/le-point-sur-lavancement-du-projet-pour-business-immo/ (in the comments)


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Clichy-Batignolles District*

Specific thread (fr) : https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1642462


Location : Paris, 17e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Mixed-use





















http://www.clichy-batignolles.fr/


*Building O.1*

























































*Building O.2*


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Enjoy*
















































*Twist*
















































*Sorting center*


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*UNIC*

Specific thread (fr) : https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=2083833


Location : Paris, 17e arrondissement, Clichy-Batignolles

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 6 600 m²

Height : 50 m

Floors : 13

Architects : MAD - http://www.i-mad.com/work/unic/?cid=4


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Building O.6A*


Location : Paris, 17e arrondissement, Clichy-Batignolles

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 9 554 m²

Height : 50 m

Floors : 16

Architects : Querkraft Architekten / sam architecture


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Maison des Avocats*

Specific thread (fr) : https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1642462


Location : Paris, 17e arrondissement, Clichy-Batignolles

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 7 457 m²

Architects : Renzo Piano - http://www.rpbw.com/project/maison-des-avocats


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Perisight*

Specific thread (fr) : https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2055609


Location : Clichy

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Hotel + Office

Floor area : 10 081 m²

Height : 55 m

Floors : 14

Architects : SCAU - http://www.scau.com/fr/project/perisight


----------



## Poney94200

J’espère que les motifs du cladd seront bien là au final...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Campus Condorcet*


Location : Aubervilliers

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Mixed-use (university, higher education, research, library, housing...)

Floor area : 106 724 m²

Architects : Lacoudre / Brunet Saunier / Antonini Darmon / K architectures / quinton architecte / Portzamparc











































































https://www.campus-condorcet.fr/Le-campus/Le-site-d-Aubervilliers/Le-chantier-en-direct


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Altana*

Specific thread (fr) : https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1962659


Location : La Défense, Nanterre, Boulevard Aimé Césaire

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Housing

Floor area : 8 709 m²

Height : 43 m

Floors : 14

Architects : KOZ Architectes





















http://www.ogi2.fr/catalogue/genie-civil/deconstruction-du-parking-du-croissant-nanterre.html


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Carré Michelet*


Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 37 500 m²

Architects : Cro&Co







































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Immeuble Window*


Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 40,900 m²

Architects : KPF / SRA Architectes







































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Update on the new Bergères district in Puteaux, 500m close to La Défense :











*School* :
























































*Square* :




















*Ouest Village* :





















*Parc Allure* :

























































*Suites Home des Bergères* :















































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## milo92

:wave:

Le chantier de logements et bureaux près du stade 92 avec de belles Potain MDT (dont une 319)


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS


----------



## Titan Man

Congrats to France!! :cheers:


----------



## cochise75

*Bastille Day & World Cup*


Vol au dessus d'un nid de coucou by thomas brenac, sur Flickr


Bastille day fireworks 🇫🇷 by Julien CHARLES, sur Flickr


Tous en bleu blanc rouge by Bertrand Kulik, sur Flickr


Bastille day fireworks 🇫🇷 by Julien CHARLES, sur Flickr


Flamant Eiffel by Bertrand Kulik, sur Flickr


Fête Parisienne by Bertrand Kulik, sur Flickr


1998 ⭐⭐ 2018 🇫🇷 by Julien CHARLES, sur Flickr


Champion du monde by Bertrand Kulik, sur Flickr


En bleu blanc rouge 2 Etoiles by Bertrand Kulik, sur Flickr


En formation by Bertrand Kulik, sur Flickr


Bastille Day 2018 by thomas brenac, sur Flickr


----------



## vincent1746

Vinci Headquarter - Paris La Défense - Under construction - 2020










This 17th of July :





































Trinity Tower - Paris la Défense - Under construction - 2020























































Saint-Gobain tower - Paris la Défense - Under construction - 2019














































Alto tower - Paris la Défense - Under construction - 2020























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*La Samaritaine*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Paris, 1e arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Mixed use

Floor area : 70 000 m²

Architects : SANAA - Edouard François

























































Unknown author


----------



## Neric007

^^
I doubt this will be completed by the end of the year unfortunately. But I just can't wait to see it.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Villejuif Institut Gustave-Roussy Station* 











Location : Villejuif

System : Métro de Paris, Grand Paris Express

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2023

Architect : Dominique Perrault







































https://www.societedugrandparis.fr/gpe/actualite/balades-urbaines-explorer-la-surface-du-grand-paris-express-1897


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Hôtel Kimpton Paris-Opéra*


Location : Paris, 2e arrondissement, 25 Boulevard des Capucines

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Luxury hotel (5*)

Rooms : 149

Floor area : 12 000 m²

Architects : B&B architectes


The work started










http://www.vinci-immobilier-institutionnel.com/actualite/vinci-immobilier-a-lance-travaux-de-lhotel-5-luxe-kimpton-paris-opera/


----------



## cochise75

*Trinity tower - 140m - Paris-La Défense*

Yesterday :


Tour Trinity [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Trinity [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Trinity [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Trinity [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Trinity [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Trinity [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Trinity [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## cochise75

*Alto tower - 150m - Paris-La Défense*

Yesterday :


Tour Alto [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Alto [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Alto [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Alto [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Alto [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Alto [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Alto [Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## cochise75

*Saint-Gobain tower - 178m - Paris-La Défense*

Yesterday :

[1/2]


Tour Saint-Gobain M2 - Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Saint-Gobain M2 - Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Saint-Gobain M2 - Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Saint-Gobain M2 - Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Saint-Gobain M2 - Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Saint-Gobain M2 - Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Saint-Gobain M2 - Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Saint-Gobain M2 - Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## cochise75

[2/2]


Tour Saint-Gobain M2 - Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Saint-Gobain M2 - Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Saint-Gobain M2 - Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Saint-Gobain M2 - Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Saint-Gobain M2 - Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Saint-Gobain M2 - Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Saint-Gobain M2 - Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Tour Saint-Gobain M2 - Paris-La Défense] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## kisssme

Flats in puteaux. Developper Bouygues immobiliers


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Do you have more infos ?


----------



## Phobos

Oh god that tower.hno:
Is like a streteched Amsterdam house. uke:


----------



## Architecture lover

Faux.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris Rive Gauche - B1A1/B1A2 Building*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Paris, 13e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Housing

Floor area : 8 158 m²

Height : 51 m

Floors : 16

Architects : Ameller, Dubois et Associés
















































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris Rive Gauche - B1A4 Building*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Paris, 13e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Mixed use (Social housing, studios for immigrants, creche, shops 900 m², working spaces)

Floor area : 11 000 m²

Height : 57m 

Floors : 18

Architects : Tania Concko





























































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tours Duo*

Specific thread (fr)
Specific thread (en)


Location : Paris, 13e arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Mixed use

Floor area : 105 000 m²

Height : 180 m / 122 m

Floors : 39 / 27

Architects : Jean Nouvel






























https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&sRef=2APYFZUNP






































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Carré Garibaldi*


Location : Saint-Ouen

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Housing

Floor area : 14 842 m²

Architects : DGM & Associés











































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*La Fabriq*


Location : Saint-Ouen - Docks

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Housing

Floor area : 8 617 m²

Height : 48 m

Floors : 13

Architects : Reichen & Robert

































































































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Influence 2.0*


Location : Saint-Ouen - Les Docks

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 24 046 m²

Architects : Jacques Ferrier

























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*So Arty - So Jazzy - So Cosy*


Location : Saint-Ouen - Les Docks

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Housing

Floor area : 26 251 m²

Architects : DGM & Associés






































































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Architecture lover

I love the name of the building!


----------



## Demos-cratos

Again a stupid English name yes ;-)


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Rosny Bois-Perrier extension*











System : Métro de Paris

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2022

Length : 5,4 km

Stations : 6

Locations : Les Lilas, Romainville, Noisy-le-Sec, Montreuil, Rosny-sous-Bois

















































Serge Gainsbourg :





























La Dhuys :






































Rosny-Bois-Perrier :





































More photos here


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Saint-Gobain*

Specific thread (fr)
Specific thread (en)


Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 48 900 m²

Height : 178m

Floors : 44

Architects : Valode et Pistre






































































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Alto*

Specific thread (fr)
Specific thread (en)


Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 51 200 m²

Height : 160m

Floors : 37

Architects : IF Architecture - SRA Architectes














vincent1746 said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Axelferis

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Rosny Bois-Perrier extension*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos here


This design extension is a total joke hno:
It's frankly a lazy attitude to draw a station of XXI like an old one. Don't undestand at all how they let do this


----------



## bat753

Axelferis said:


> This design extension is a total joke hno:
> It's frankly a lazy attitude to draw a station of XXI like an old one. Don't undestand at all how they let do this


Why ? It looks ok for me...


----------



## Wayden21

It looks like a renovated one in London (or even a new one), indeed that's ugly and totally outdated. But you can't say new stations in Paris are bad generally speaking.


----------



## Axelferis

The future grand paris express (most important under construction project in Europe) stations are marvels or jewels. But those M11 extension ones are outdated and it is a pity to have this in XXI century.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Nanterre Cœur Université, District*


Location : Nanterre

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Mix 

Architects : Jean-Paul Viguier - François Leclercq

500 housing (35 000 m²), office (27 000 m²), shops (13 000 m²)





















*Initial* :







































*Upside* :

























































*Iconik* :





























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*CityLife*


Location : Nanterre - Université

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 21 150 m²

Architects : Jean-Paul Viguier







































http://www.citylife-nanterre.fr/





























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Neric007

I don't get the frustration regarding the M11 extension's stations. Ok they're not achirtectural masterpieces but they don't look that bad IMO.


----------



## dougdoug

Trinity tower





Oxygen



Carré Michelet



Cladding Alto









Saint Gobain tower


----------



## Architecture lover

"Paris builds like they have an attitude of "we are a world capital"...
My correction: Paris is an actual world capital, just like London, I'd never expect generic architecture from these two because it's bellow the standards they both set themselves. 
This is honestly the first time I come across to something like this, but again, have no idea to what you are referring to as national pride? Isn't it enough to have a document that states your German nationality. You live in a country where even art and architecture has political connotation, and it could not stand on its own?


----------



## Wayden21

I'm sorry but it's not about Paris in particular. Everywhere in France they try to build better architecture than they do in Germany. Just check projects in Bordeaux, Lyon, Lille, Toulouse,...
Spending more money to have more beautiful things, even if you are not that rich, this is France. Spending less money to save it for god knows why, and have as a result cheap buildings, food, etc. this is Germany and Britain.


----------



## AntonRG

While Paris is one of the world's most beautiful cities, there are some contemporary structures that somehow get approved and built in the centre of the Haussmann-styled boulevards that just baffle me. There are some horrifying atrocities nowadays that stand out and it is such a shame. 

I think Paris should be particularly protected, each building has to be protected and their facades preserved.


----------



## KongStrong333

KlausDiggy said:


> It's even worse. In Berlin, they even reject good architecture in favor of cheap architecture. And all this just because the Germans aren't supposed to develop national pride.


This is what right-wingers actually believe. Apparently there is a conspiracy to reject "good" architecture so Germans don't develop national pride.

I mean, that's why they rebuild the Frauenkirche and Neumarkt in Dresden, right? That's why the rebuild the Berliner Stadtschloss. That's why they rebuild the Frankfurt Altstadt. That's why they are rebuilding Potsdam. 

That's why Nöfer and Patzschke all over the place. 

Do you also believe in chemtrails and pizzagate?


----------



## Pew

Lol, getting a bit too far. I don't know what's up with you and German architecture. I don't think it lacks audacity and certainly is generally from high quality standards. I wish there are more classical buildings built in Paris the way they are in Berlin.


----------



## Darryl

Whoa now. Some of you started down a road that is not necessary. Can’t graciously take a Paris compliment? How unclassy of you.

I’m not talking about Germany. Or their food (really??!). I’m talking about Berlin. Germany is capable of good contemporary architecture like the projects in Paris. Look at Frankfurt for example. It is Berlin that just will not (for some frustratingly unknown reason) build daring, cutting edge, creative, contemporary architecture. They prefer boxes for some reason. 

I’m also not talking about quality or cheapness. I’m talking about visual design. For instance, there is a project in Berlin called Grandaire. Sounds lovely and promising doesn’t it? Well it is quality (expensive high end materials, beautiful luxury apartments with all the best fittings). All very nice, but from the outside the building looks like… wait for it… A BOX. The place will be a dream for those that live there, but what about those of us who don’t and have to look at it? What does it contribute to the cityscape?

I jumped on the Paris thread because I’m going there in November, and I saw project after project that are just the sort of buildings I keep hoping Berlin might build. I give a compliment to those projects in Paris and instead of a gracious response I’m greeted with French arrogance. Thanks.

For the record, I still like Berlin better than Paris. I am just frustrated by its current development. Paris has better projects happening right now that’s all.

@KlausDiggy – Do you really believe that? Rejecting good architecture to suppress the development of national pride? I think/hope that is not true. Why would they reconstruct the Stadtschloss then? I reject that premise.

@Architecture lover – “My correction: Paris is an actual world capital” Must you always contradict/argue? I never said it wasn’t. My point is the same as yours. Paris is a world capital and builds projects at a high standard worthy of that standing. Berlin is also a world capital, but frustratingly builds many projects worthy instead of a suburban office park. We agree. There’s nothing for you to refute or correct. Unless your point was that Berlin isn’t a world capital, in which case you are nuts.


----------



## Architecture lover

You should quit with the stereotypes, most of us who replied aren't even French (remember this is the international section?) and the few French members that replied were actually polite, if you look at their locations.
If you really go there in November learn to appreciate them as they are, and a few basic French words won't do any harm to you (if you can't speak the language). Most of the people that I know and came back from Paris disappointed because of some sort of fictive arrogance are those who didn't bother to learn a very simple Bonsoir. They're the type of tourists that are arrogant, not the French, since they haven't learned basic respect. French arrogance? As If? 
For instance while making traveling plans I always avoid Germany, not because of their places, simply because I cannot speak their language. I can already speak three languages fluently, so I couldn't bother with a forth one.


----------



## Bligh

Wayden21 said:


> I'm sorry but it's not about Paris in particular. Everywhere in France they try to build better architecture than they do in Germany. Just check projects in Bordeaux, Lyon, Lille, Toulouse,...
> Spending more money to have more beautiful things, even if you are not that rich, this is France. Spending less money to save it for god knows why, and have as a result cheap buildings, food, etc. this is Germany and Britain.


Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Photos speaks better than words and also are often less offensive so here are some pics of La Défense :































































































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*La Samaritaine*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Paris, 1st arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Mixed use

Floor area : 70 000 m²

Architects : SANAA - Edouard François












The cladd is finally here.



Cyril said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BoS8evUgWZG


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ looks promising

The rennovations of the Musée Carnavalet seem much more comprehensive than what I was expecting:



















https://culturebox.francetvinfo.fr/...-peau-neuve-reouverture-prevue-en-2020-279687


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Altais*


Location : Montreuil

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 36 250 m²

Height : 87 m

Floors : 27

Architects : Landscale Architecture
















































https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&sRef=13QM1OAWO






































https://twitter.com/LCParisiens/status/1045648246822096897


----------



## RegentHouse

Darryl said:


> I wish Paris would teach Berlin how to build interesting, non-boring contemporary architecture. And I'm not talking about prestige projects by Gehry and other starchitects (Gehry I think sometimes goes too far anyways). I'm talking about further back in this thread just simple lowrise apartment buildings and office blocks that have visual interest (unique facade materials, or sculptural properties, etc...).
> 
> In Berlin, each new build seems to be one after another shoebox with zero visual interest. No curves, no non 90 degree angles, no non-flat roofs, no metal, no interesting setbacks or recesses, etc... Just always boring boxes.
> 
> Paris' contemporary development is far superior. I'm impressed. Paris builds like they have an attitude of "we are a world capital, lets build buildings people want to look at and are worthy of our world capital status". Boring "functional" buildings are for suburbs, not the center of world capital cities.


"Simple lowrise apartment buildings and office blocks that have visual interest," as in Nogent-Baltard, the 35 Caserne Saint-Didier extension, and back of Villa M, all on the same page as your post? It's all cheap and nasty! At least Berlin does some solid classical stuff. When Paris does some beautiful Neo-Haussmann architecture, elitist prats biased for anything goes modernism dismiss it as kitschy and creating a false sense of history.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

RegentHouse said:


> When Paris does some beautiful Neo-Haussmann architecture, elitist prats biased for anything goes modernism dismiss it as kitschy and creating a false sense of history.


Actually it's the other way 'round, it's pastiching grand architecture of the past for contemporary housing that is elitism. I mean FFS, you can't get more aristocratic than this, the main backer of the movement nowadays is the future king of the UK. Read about his ideal town that he got built to see what elitism is. I think you meant "snobs", and I would definitely agree that there are anti-retro snobs. They are right about neo-haussmanian architecture, I have yet to see any that isn't tacky, but that doesn't mean that there isn't good retro architecture in France. For example there is a lot of housing outside inner Paris that is inspired from the grandparisien vernacular, which works because it is humble, non-pretentious and tasteful. I live in one such building and I love it.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Hilton Paris Eiffel Tower*


Location : Paris, 7th arrondissement, 55 Avenue de Saxe

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Hotel 4*

Rooms : 118

Floor area : 8 169 m²

Floors : 7

Architects : Atelier COS






























Photos from 13/09/18 :














































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Breteuil-Ségur*


Location : Paris, 7th arrondissement

Status : Under renovation / extension

Estimated completion : Early 2019

Type : Office, housing

Floor area : 24 645 m²

Floors : 7

Architects : Atelier Puzzler











































































http://www.breteuil-segur.fr/wa_files/Newsletter-Septembre2018.pdf





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Some additional photos of the new walls and fences around the Eiffel Tower : 














































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## darkknightcol

What is the purpose of those fences? Oblige the public to access through certain entrances and charge a fee? For security reasons? Or ? 
Are they temporary?

Don’t like them at all


----------



## bat753

darkknightcol said:


> What is the purpose of those fences? Oblige the public to access through certain entrances and charge a fee? For security reasons? Or ?
> Are they temporary?


The wall is permanent, for security reasons...you cannot access anymore under the Eiffel tower, unless you want to visit it. Some parts of the wall have fences, but most of it is made of glass (bulletproof).


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Also, to improve the organization of flows, by adding several entrances and exits around the area instead of having queues directly at the pillars. The glass walls are located in front of the Champs de Mars and the Seine while the fences are on both other sides. The result is, as he said, that you can't access the base of the tower freely anymore so you will not be able to take this kind of picture without paying.










http://subeozone.blogspot.com/2011/05/tour-eiffel.html


----------



## gdipasqu

darkknightcol said:


> What is the purpose of those fences? Oblige the public to access through certain entrances and charge a fee? For security reasons? Or ?
> Are they temporary?
> 
> Don’t like them at all


This is only for security against terrorists attacks and this is an permanent wall:lol:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

A project is under way to complete the *Espaces d'Abraxas* in Noisy-le-Grand - Mont d'Est, as it was never finished, with Ricardo Bofill (the original architect). This includes the construction of smaller buildings on each side of the "Espaces", since it was conceived as the centerpiece of the district, as well as the renovation of the existing buildings, which were left to rot (their demolition was on the table for a time). These are the first sketches and plans :






































The surface of the project is 52 100 m². Works are expected to begin in early 2019 for a delivery in summer 2021 for the first phase, while the second phase should start in 2021 and end in summer 2023. You can find more infos on these sites (in french) :

http://www.noisylegrand.fr/uploads/media/Dossier_d_enquete_publique_-_Declassement_voies_communales_-_Espaces_Abraxas_-_201709.pdf
http://www.noisy-les-bas-heurts.com/2017/05/nouvel-elan-pour-les-espaces-d-abraxas.html


A quick look at the fascinating Espaces d'Abraxas :





































Photos by Laurent Kronental


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Banque de France*


Location : La Courneuve, 80 rue Emile Zola

Status : Complete

Completed : 2018

Type : Office, fiduciary hub

Floor area : 22 500 m²

Architects : Jean-Paul Viguier


----------



## Marc_en_polo

ZeusUpsistos said:


> A quick look at the fascinating Espaces d'Abraxas :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos by Laurent Kronental


Oh wow ! This place is absolutely stunning ! :uh:


----------



## Axelferis

It has been used in the film _"Hunger games "_


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Oxygen*


Location : La Défense

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 2 000 m²

Architects : Stéphane Malka












The first shops opened a few days ago on the lower level. 










http://oxygen.digitime.fr/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Hekla*

Specific thread (fr)
Specific thread (en)


Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2022

Type : Office

Floor area : 76 000 m²

Height : 220 m

Floors : 48

Architects : Jean Nouvel











































































The foundation works for the tower started. The building is now the 4th skyscraper under construction in La Défense along with Saint-Gobain, Trinity and Alto.





































https://twitter.com/LCParisiens/status/1047779702549766145


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Line T13 Express* 











System : Tramway d'Île-de-France / Transilien

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2021

Rolling stock : Citadis Dualis

Length : 18,8 km

Stations : 11

Locations : Saint-Germain-en-Laye, Mareil-Marly, L’Etang-la-Ville, Saint-Nom-la-Bretèche, Noisy-le-Roi, Bailly, Versailles, Saint-Cyr-l’École

Connecting lines :



























Initiation of work :




























https://twitter.com/Actu_Transilien/status/1048138759437520898


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Shift*


Location : Issy-les-Moulineaux

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 45 700 m²

Architects : Arte Charpentier Architectes











































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Be Issy*


Location : Issy-les-Moulineaux

Status : Complete

Completed : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 25 000 m²

Architects : PCA-STREAM

































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




















https://twitter.com/Bouygues_ES/status/1025039705317040128


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Aquarel*


Location : Issy-les-Moulineaux, Pont d'Issy

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 31 000 m²

Height : 42 m

Floors : 8

Architects : Arte Charpentier / Loci Anima
















































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Bridge - Orange HQ*


Location : Issy-les-Moulineaux - Pont d'Issy

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 57 896 m²

Floors : 8

Architects : Jean-Paul Viguier


































































The laying of the foundation stone took place this Wednesday. The "Eiffel halle" that we can see on the renders is part of the project but is currently getting restored before being put back on site.



















https://twitter.com/ASantini_UDI/status/1047465586916315136










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


----------



## Darryl

Architecture lover said:


> You should quit with the stereotypes, most of us who replied aren't even French (remember this is the international section?) and the few French members that replied were actually polite, if you look at their locations.
> If you really go there in November learn to appreciate them as they are, and a few basic French words won't do any harm to you (if you can't speak the language). Most of the people that I know and came back from Paris disappointed because of some sort of fictive arrogance are those who didn't bother to learn a very simple Bonsoir. They're the type of tourists that are arrogant, not the French, since they haven't learned basic respect. French arrogance? As If?
> For instance while making traveling plans I always avoid Germany, not because of their places, simply because I cannot speak their language. I can already speak three languages fluently, so I couldn't bother with a forth one.


I know I shouldn't engage him, but I just can't help myself. 

To be more precise, I was speaking primarily of the arrogant response from Wayden21. My comment of arrogance was directed to that commenter of course, not all French people. I think anyone with any sense would know that. I have utmost respect for France and French people, many of whom I’ve met and have found to be lovely.

I've been to Paris several times and do greet the French in French thanks for the “advice” I've been using all my life (rolleyes).

So you are the defender of French honour and the teacher of respect, yet in the same breath you disrespect Germany? Do you hear yourself? You are a joke and any person with half a brain can see through your BS.

People are so arrogant that they can’t learn a simple Bonsoir, yet you “can’t be bothered” to learn a simple Guten Abend? Unbelieveable. And you expect to be taken seriously.

Yes that's a great idea, we should all avoid visiting places where we can't speak the language. Give me a break.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*50 avenue des Champs-Elysées*


Location : Paris, 8th arrondissement

Status : Proposed renovation

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Shops, exhibition room

Floor area : 3 400m²

Floors : 11

Architects : Loci Anima


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*21 rue du Refuge*


Location : Versailles - Montreuil

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Housing

Floor area : 3 700 m²

Architects : Fresh


----------



## Architecture lover

Darryl said:


> I know I shouldn't engage him, but I just can't help myself.
> 
> To be more precise, I was speaking primarily of the arrogant response from Wayden21. My comment of arrogance was directed to that commenter of course, not all French people. I think anyone with any sense would know that. I have utmost respect for France and French people, many of whom I’ve met and have found to be lovely.
> 
> I've been to Paris several times and do greet the French in French thanks for the “advice” I've been using all my life (rolleyes).
> 
> So you are the defender of French honour and the teacher of respect, yet in the same breath you disrespect Germany? Do you hear yourself? You are a joke and any person with half a brain can see through your BS.
> 
> People are so arrogant that they can’t learn a simple Bonsoir, yet you “can’t be bothered” to learn a simple Guten Abend? Unbelieveable. And you expect to be taken seriously.
> 
> Yes that's a great idea, we should all avoid visiting places where we can't speak the language. Give me a break.



I can actually say a simple guten abend. When I was a kid they forced German language on us, I thought in every school in Europe, they're supposed to let us choose another foreign language by ourselves (other than English - a must because of obvious reasons, and I love it anyway).
I wanted to learn French instead of German, but they've said no. 
Damn it when people force something on you, you're so prone to rejecting it.
Still love French, acoustically aesthetic language.

Unlike others to stay at least a little on topic, I love the constructions in Paris! I consider Paris and London as Europe's greatest, in every aspect, not just architecture, but lifestyle, people, tons of events across ever corner of the city, I'd rather visit these two 10 times in a row, they'll always offer something different.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

One of my favourite medieval churches in Paris (*Saint-Merri*) seems to be preparing for a complete rennovation:


IMG_20181001_154045 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


IMG_20181001_153751 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


IMG_20181001_153739 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


IMG_20181001_153924 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


IMG_20181001_154022 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


IMG_20181001_154102 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

And the angle that I love most: 


IMG_20181001_154141 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007

The day they actually fully renovate a church I will be very surprised. They almost never do everything (not sure they'll finish St Germain des prés for instance...)

Nonetheless, it's still a very positive thing.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

They fully renovated Saint-Eustache. Only partially Saint-Augustin and Saint-Sulpice but now they are renovating Saint-Germain-des-Prés, Sainte-Trinité, Notre-Dame, la Madeleine... It's definitely going in the right direction.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*8-10 rue du Renard*


Location : Paris, 4th arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 8 300 m²

Architects : CALQ / Franklin Azzi




















































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*La Samaritaine*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Paris, 1st arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Mixed use

Floor area : 70 000 m²

Architects : SANAA - Edouard François







































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Marc_en_polo

ZeusUpsistos said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Je me demande à quoi peuvent bien servir ces trous dans le voile de verre... On voit bien des ouvertures correspondantes dans la façade, mais c'est quand même pas juste pour prendre l'air.


----------



## Cyril

Peut-être des issues de secours...au cas où.


----------



## Demos-cratos

*PARIS | Projects &amp; Construction*

Le verre était sensé être blanc légèrement opaque, au finale on voit la structure métallique particulièrement laide derrière, assez déçu du résultat


----------



## oneself

Marc_en_polo said:


> Je me demande à quoi peuvent bien servir ces trous dans le voile de verre... On voit bien des ouvertures correspondantes dans la façade, mais c'est quand même pas juste pour prendre l'air.


C'est des issues de secours, tu as ca sur tout les batiments, ils seront combler avant la fin des travaux


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*2 Montesquieu*


Location : Paris, 1st arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 4 500 m²

Architects : SCAU











































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*24 rue des Jeûneurs*


Location : Paris, 2nd arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 8 866 m²

Architects : Axel Schoenert Architectes
















































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Neric007

ZeusUpsistos said:


> They fully renovated Saint-Eustache. Only partially Saint-Augustin and Saint-Sulpice but now they are renovating Saint-Germain-des-Prés, Sainte-Trinité, Notre-Dame, la Madeleine... It's definitely going in the right direction.


Saint Eustache hasn't been fully renovated inside.


----------



## Alvar Lavague

Marc_en_polo said:


> Je me demande à quoi peuvent bien servir ces trous dans le voile de verre... On voit bien des ouvertures correspondantes dans la façade, mais c'est quand même pas juste pour prendre l'air.


Those are openings for firefighters.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Neric007 said:


> Saint Eustache hasn't been fully renovated inside.


Is the inside in a bad state ?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*21 rue de Châteaudun*


Location : Paris, 9th arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 10 780 m²

Floors : 9

Architects : DTACC











































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Poste Centrale de Versailles*


Location : Versailles

Status : Approved

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Culture, office

Floor area : 9 000 m²

Architects : Marchi Architectes / Perrot & Richard


Rehabilitation and expansion of the former post office, close to the Château.


----------



## Neric007

ZeusUpsistos said:


> Is the inside in a bad state ?


It's not too bad compared to other churches such as Saint Sulpice but it still needs renovations for some parts.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour CIT*


Location : Paris, 14th arrondissement, place du 18 juin 1940 

Status : Proposed renovation

Estimated completion : 2022

Type : Office

Height : 52 m

Floors : 12

Architects : Lacaton et Vassal


The winner has been chosen. Here are the first renders :





























How the tower looks now :










https://www.bfmtv.com/societe/paris-la-tour-cit-de-montparnasse-s-offre-un-relooking-ecologique-1542386.html


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Origine*


Location : Nanterre - Préfecture

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Office, housing

Floor area : 81 300 m²

Architects : Maud Caubet Architectes / Quadrifiore architecture





















Photos from yesterday of the ceremony of the foundation stone and the ongoing work :










https://twitter.com/VINCIConstrucFR/status/1050722602912763904










https://twitter.com/VINCIConstrucFR/status/1050758727115177984


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*New Roland-Garros*

Specific thread (fr)
Specific thread (en)


Location : Paris, 16th arrondissement

Status : Under renovation / construction

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Tennis stadium

Architects : ACD Girardet et Associés / DVVD






























The Court Simonne-Mathieu, alias the _Court des Serres_, is now completed :



















http://www.nouveaurolandgarros.com/ndeg9-ou-en-sont-les-travaux-de-modernisation-du-stade-roland-garros


A few meters away, the work is progressing on the Court Philippe Chatrier :










http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=roland_garros










http://www.nouveaurolandgarros.com/ndeg9-ou-en-sont-les-travaux-de-modernisation-du-stade-roland-garros


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

The towers under construction in La Défense seen from the north :



vincent1746 said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Chapelle International District*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Paris, 18th arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020 (1st phase)

Type : Mixed-use






































































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Emblematik*


Location : Aubervilliers

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 13 175 m²

Height : 55 m

Floors : 18

Architects : Castro Denissof


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Pulse*


Location : Saint-Denis

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 29 450 m²

Floors : 7

Architects : Fassio-Viaud

























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Courtyard Paris Gare de Lyon*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Paris, 12th arrondissement

Status : Complete

Completed : 2018

Type : Hotel 4*

Floor area : 12 500 m²

Height : 59 m

Floors : 19

Architects : Studios Architecture


The hotel opened this month.




































































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Ibox*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Paris, 12th arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 20 659 m²

Height : 58 m

Floors : 18

Architects : DTACC











































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


----------



## atypical

*OT: Paris Hotels - looking for recommendations!*

I know this is not the place to post such a question but I trust people here. I am heading to Paris next week and am looking for hotel recommendations. I have been told to stay in the 3 and 11 arrondissements/districts - but I think I want to be closer to the action/tourist area (7 and 8 arrondissements/districts).

Can anyone recommend any very cool - trendy hotels in the area? I am considering the following:

Sofitel Paris Arc de Triomphe
Paris Marriott Champs Elysees
Hotel Paris Bastille Boutet MGallery by Sofitel
The Hoxton, Paris
W Paris - Opera
Hilton Paris - Opera

Any advice? Greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Belgrader

I am very happy that one of the most beautiful parts of Paris will be preserved after a strong resistance. What I still can't comprehend is that there are people who believe that it is better to have cars next to the river :nuts:. (It blows my mind). Anyway :cheers:


----------



## Neric007

^^

Sofitel, Hilton and Mariott are all big chains so I doubt they are "very cool and trendy". The Hoxton is probably better then.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Le Monde Headquarters*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Paris, 13th arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 22 933 m²

Architects : Snøhetta


































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*B1A4 Building - Paris Rive Gauche*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Paris, 13th arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Mixed use

Floor area : 11 000 m²

Height : 57 m 

Floors : 18

Architects : Tania Concko

























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tours Duo*

Specific thread (fr)
Specific thread (en)


Location : Paris, 13th arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Mixed use

Floor area : 105 000 m²

Height : 180 m / 125 m

Floors : 39 / 27

Architects : Jean Nouvel





















After a long and difficult work on the foundations, the cores should be rising soon.










https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&sRef=2APYFZUNP




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


----------



## Axelferis

The courtyard marriot cladding is a ...joke!
I was debating a few months ago that it will be good but i have to recognize my total disapointment


----------



## DNSylvestre

Del


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Hey everybody, I have been a bit busy lately but I will start being active again next week. Before that I will try to share a few things. Also, since Flickr will not be free anymore and that I'm not planning on buying the pro version, a lot of my photos and probably other members ones will disappear on this thread (and forum) since they will be removed from Flickr (fortunately not the latest ones).


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Laborde*


Location : Paris, 8th arrondissement, 15 rue de Laborde

Status : Complete renovation

Completed : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 18 879 m²

Architects : PCA-Stream
























































































































https://twitter.com/aurelienjh/status/1055091223671832577


----------



## GeneratorNL

Axelferis said:


> The courtyard marriot cladding is a ...joke!
> I was debating a few months ago that it will be good but i have to recognize my total disapointment


I agree with you. That building was just finished and it already looks aged, like its from the 80s or something.



ZeusUpsistos said:


> Hey everybody, I have been a bit busy lately but I will start being active again next week. Before that I will try to share a few things. Also, since Flickr will not be free anymore and that I'm not planning on buying the pro version, a lot of my photos and probably other members ones will disappear on this thread (and forum) since they will be removed from Flickr (fortunately not the latest ones).


You almost gave me a heart attack! I didn't know about this yet. Checked on the Flickr site and it turns out... you're right.  That will mess up my - and other people's - photo threads. Years of work will be ruined. hno:


----------



## RudNuon

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Laborde*
> 
> 
> Location : Paris, 8th arrondissement, 15 rue de Laborde
> 
> Status : Complete renovation
> 
> Completed : 2018
> 
> Type : Office
> 
> Floor area : 18 879 m²
> 
> Architects : PCA-Stream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/aurelienjh/status/1055091223671832577



Was there last week at about evening time, and it is honestly such a nice building. Honestly appreciate the fact that they kept the facade of the ensemble while having such a modern building behind it.


----------



## dougdoug

14 METRO LINE EXTENSION, 3,4km of track laid on 5,8km, almost done


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

GeneratorNL said:


> I agree with you. That building was just finished and it already looks aged, like its from the 80s or something.
> 
> 
> 
> You almost gave me a heart attack! I didn't know about this yet. Checked on the Flickr site and it turns out... you're right.  That will mess up my - and other people's - photo threads. Years of work will be ruined. hno:


Sorry about the heart attack. :lol: But yea, encouraging people to take a paid service that was free by deleting all their content is definitely not a proper way to do it (if there is one). I "only" loose half of my photos on the site so I will get over it but for people like you that have spend several years into it, it's pretty disgusting.


----------



## Axelferis

I don't understand your flickr story? It is free until 1000 photos saved.Above the limit you start to pay.
Which is the problem???


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

The problem is that when people started to use Flickr they signed for a free service and didn't expect their photos to be deleted a few months or years later if they don't want to pay a certain amount. The main priorities for an image hosting service should be accessibility and sharing which they are completely moving away from right now.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

I haven't looked up the details yet, how much is the pro subscription? If I had an income right now I'd pay you the subscription, ZU


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tours Aillaud (Nuage)*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Nanterre - Parc Sud

Status : Proposed renovation

Estimated completion : 2019 / 2030

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 120 000 m²

Height : 105 m

Floors : 7 to 38

Architects : Agence RVA


Cogedim Grands Projets and Histoire et Patrimoine has been selected to create a large project to revive the neighbourhood around the Tours Aillaud. Concerning the 18 residential towers, six of them will be rehabilitated to other uses by 2030, and all of them will be renovated while one will be destroyed.






































If you want to see more about the Tours Nuage ("Cloud Towers") I suggest you to look at the photo reports from Laurent Kronental (he's the one who also did the Espaces d'Abraxas pics). Here are some exemples of his beautiful work :























































Souvenir d'un Futur ("A Futur Memory")
Les Yeux des Tours ("The Towers' eyes")


----------



## Josedc

stunning projects!


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*52 Champs-Elysées*


Location : Paris, 8th arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office, store

Floor area : 24 840 m²

Architects : PCA – STREAM


































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


And same as the previous project, photos from October :


















































































https://www.pca-stream.com/fr/projets/52-champs-elysees-9


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*85-91 avenue Michelet*


Location : Saint-Ouen

Status : Approved

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Housing

Floor area : 3 580 m²

Architects : DGM & Associés


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

This year's Christmas decorations at the Galeries Lafayette :


















































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*48 rue du Professeur Gosset*


Location : Paris, 18th arrondissement / Saint-Ouen

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Office, housing

Floor area : 9 489 m²

Architects : DGM & Associés


The office section of the program :





























And the housing one :


----------



## Meaculum

There's so much quality in paris. I could cry if I look to Berlin as the capital of Germany. We will never reach the beauty of the parisian buildings.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Cité de l'Économie et de la Monnaie (Hôtel Gaillard)*


Location : Paris, 17th arrondissement, 1 place du Général Catroux

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Museum

Floor area : 6 653 m²

Architects : Ateliers Lion Associés






































































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*UNIC*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Paris, 17th arrondissement, Clichy-Batignolles

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 6 600 m²

Height : 49 m

Floors : 14

Architects : MAD




















































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Hermitage Plaza*

Specific thread (fr)
Specific thread (en)


Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Approved

Estimated completion : 2024

Type : Mixed use

Floor area : 280 000 m²

Height : 320 m

Floors : 86 / 85

Architects : Foster + Partners


The start of work has been delayed (again) to early 2019. The delivery date still remains the same with an estimated completion in 2024.










http://www.leparisien.fr/hauts-de-seine-92/la-defense-le-lancement-d-hermitage-reporte-en-janvier-06-12-2018-7962402.php


----------



## cochise75

*Trinity tower - 140m - Paris-La Défense*

Yesterday :


----------



## cochise75

*Alto tower - 150m - Paris-La Défense*

Yesterday :


----------



## cochise75

*Saint-Gobain tower - 178m - Paris-La Défense*

Yesterday :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*O.6A Building*


Location : Paris, 17th arrondissement, Clichy-Batignolles

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 9 554 m²

Height : 50 m

Floors : 16

Architects : Querkraft / sam architecture

























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Clichy-Batignolles District*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Paris, 17th arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Mixed-use












*Enjoy* :






























*Dimension* :
















































*Twist* :
























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Sorting Center* :







































*Building O.2* :







































Photos of the district :
































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Maison des Avocats*


Location : Paris, 17th arrondissement, Clichy-Batignolles

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 7 457 m²

Architects : Renzo Piano


































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Iko*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Clichy

Status : Complete

Completed : 2018

Type : Hotel, office

Floor area : 15 403 m²

Height : 55 m

Floors : 14

Architects : SCAU
























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


These were the renders, it's not as opaque as expected :


----------



## Neric007

Very disappointing...


----------



## bat753

Neric007 said:


> Very disappointing...


Definitly ! This cladding sucks :bash:


----------



## Parisian75

Definitely a failure... Nothing common btw the initial project and the final render...
It looks like a 70's building... Deception!


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Hôtel Bvlgari Paris*


Location : Paris, 8th arrondissement, 30 avenue Georges V

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Luxury hotel

Floor area : 6 338 m²

Architects : Valode & Pistre





















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*6 avenue Kléber*


Location : Paris, 16th arrondissement

Status : Complete

Completion : 2018 (renovation)

Type : Office

Floor area : 11 000 m²

Architects : CALQ



















































































Photos by Schnepp Renou






































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Brach Paris*


Location : Paris, 16th arrondissement, 1-7 Rue Jean Richepin

Status : Complete

Completion : September 2018

Type : Luxury hotel

Rooms : 59

Floor area : 7 000 m²

Architects : Philippe Starck


The 5 stars hotel designed by Philippe Starck opened this September replacing a former postal sorting office along the Rue de la Pompe in the wealthy 16th arrondissement. The hotel offers a 30's style sport club with a pool, sauna, hammam...etc as well as terraces and a rooftop garden accessible only for the suits, with a perfect sight on the Eiffel Tower.





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




























































































http://www.yonder.fr/hotels/openings/brach-paris-dernier-projet-hotelier-signe-philippe-starck


Two articles about the hotel (in english) :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/katiebell/2018/10/30/where-to-stay-in-paris-for-the-ultimate-in-cool-luxury/
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/destinations/europe/france/paris/hotels/brach-paris-hotel/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Freedom*


Location : Paris, 16th arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : September 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 17 478 m²

Architects : PCA - STREAM











































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Créteil Soleil extension*


Location : Créteil

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : End 2019

Type : Shopping mall

Floor area : 16 200 m²

Architects : Ateliers 234

























































https://twitter.com/arcora_/status/1073586704274153474


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Quartier des Arts*


Location : Puteaux

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Housing, shop

Floor area : 24 984 m²

Architects : Pierre et Cédric Vigneron

























































https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&sRef=11UGOER4K















































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Villa Julietta*


Location : Puteaux, 55 boulevard Richard Wallace

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : Early 2019

Type : Housing


































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## richardvargas

ZeusUpsistos said:


> l
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos by Laurent Kronental


This place looks incredible !! 
I will visit Paris from december 24 till december 26. Is it possible to go up to the top floors, as that ''guy'' did? ( i suppose he is one of the architects of the proyect )


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

On the first picture, the terraces are inside the apartments so they are not accessible to the public, I'm not sure about the stairwells on the second one, they might be, even though you won't have the same views on the buildings. I think it's worth the visit anyway to see the special atmosphere there. However, I don't know the situation now, but there have been some dealers and gangs in the neighbourhood, that doesn't mean you will be assaulted but just be a little careful with your stuff.

And also, not far away and by the same architect, you can check the Arènes de Picasso (also called the "Camemberts"), built at the same time as Abraxas and also with a really interesting architecture :





































https://frenchvadrouilleur.fr/blog/noisy-le-grand-architecture-retro-futuriste


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Le Capitole*


Location : Puteaux, 11 rue Monge

Status : Complete

Completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 6 079 m²

Floors : 7





























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Bergères district*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Puteaux

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2022

Type : Mixed-use

Architects : Xavier Bohl (coordinator)


*Building 4bis* :










*Cour des Ducs* :











Construction site of both projects :











*Ouest Village* :






























*Parc Allure* :

























































*Suites Home Bergères* :





























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*L'Archipel (Vinci Headquarters)*

Specific thread (fr)
Specific thread (en)


Location : Nanterre

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Office

Floor area : 74 000 m²

Height : 106 m

Architects : Jean-Paul Viguier / Marc Mimram





















Also visible on the pictures below, the construction sites of the future RER E Nanterre-La Folie Station (where the building will be built upon) and of Origine (on the other side of the road in front of the Arena). 



vincent1746 said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*EuropaCity*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Gonesse

Status : Proposed

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 800 000 m²

Architects : BIG


The project has been declared of public utility as well as the other developments of the _Triangle de Gonesse_, which also includes a new business district with 800 000 m² of office space, 75 000 m² of hotels and the future Grand Paris Express station. However, it's only a step in the process and the project is not approved yet (only the station has been).









































































http://www.leparisien.fr/val-d-oise-95/l-amenagement-du-triangle-de-gonesse-declare-d-utilite-publique-20-12-2018-7973325.php


----------



## Urbanista1

Wow, the city of light is becoming more beautiful. Although some of the residential projects look like they are in Moscow, nice but a little too much grandiose detail. Still, overall quality very high if not tops in Europe.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Happy new year everyone. 


*Le Monde Headquarters*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Paris, 13th arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 22 933 m²

Architects : Snøhetta






























https://in.pinterest.com/pin/559220478726864275/?lp=true


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Alto*

Specific thread (fr)
Specific thread (en)


Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 51 200 m²

Height : 160 m

Floors : 37

Architects : IF Architecture - SRA Architectes















































































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Saint-Gobain*

Specific thread (fr)
Specific thread (en)


Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 48 900 m²

Height : 178 m

Floors : 44

Architects : Valode et Pistre















































































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*La Norma*


Location : Puteaux, Bellini, 20 rue Jean Jaurès

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 18 518 m²

Floors : 8

Architects : Lobjoy-Bouvier-Boisseau / Aapgr







































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Carré Michelet*


Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : February 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 37 500 m²

Height : 53 m

Floors : 14

Architects : Cro&Co

























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Wayden21

I feel like there are more and more projects for which the result doesn't fit with what we could have expected with the renders in Paris, that's sad.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Ibox*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Paris, 12th arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 20 659 m²

Height : 58 m

Floors : 18

Architects : DTACC

























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Le Monde Headquarters*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Paris, 13th arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 22 933 m²

Architects : Snøhetta











































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Le France*


Location : Paris, 13th arrondissement, 190-198 avenue de France

Status : Completed renovation

Completion : End 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 20 642 m²

Floors : 8

Architects : Chaix & Morel















































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*B1A4 Building - Paris Rive Gauche*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Paris, 13th arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Mixed use

Floor area : 11 000 m²

Height : 57 m 

Floors : 18

Architects : Tania Concko





















Topped out.
































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tours Duo*

Specific thread (fr)
Specific thread (en)


Location : Paris, 13th arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Mixed use

Floor area : 105 000 m²

Height : 180 m / 125 m

Floors : 39 / 27

Architects : Jean Nouvel





















The core of the main tower is finally rising, the (visible) work should accelerate from now on.




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


----------



## Demos-cratos

Tour Saint-Gobain under construction : 










Paris La défense by night


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*AérogArt*


Location : Paris, 7th arrondissement

Status : Proposed renovation

Estimated completion : 2025

Type : Museum, shop

Floor area : 21 820 m²

Architects : Dominique Perrault


The first winner project of the _Réinventer Paris 2_ competition, which is centred on undergrounds, has been unveiled early. _AérogArt_, designed by Dominique Perrault, is a redevelopment of 18 000 m² of surface beneath the esplanade des Invalides as well as the former building of the Invalides station, into an exhibition area, a children's museum and a large food hall.














































https://www.lejdd.fr/JDD-Paris/reinventer-paris-ii-aux-invalides-revolution-en-sous-sol-3837854


The building in its current state :










https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=24991178


----------



## Demos-cratos

Les structures qu’on voit posées sur la pelouse. C’est sur la pelouse ou en dessous pour dire qu’il font un sous sol? 

Car si ces structures sont posés sur la
Pelouse avec ces espèces de conteneurs non seulement la façade sera cachée et la perspective sur les invalides enlaidit et gâchée donc dommage qu’on ne puisse pas mettre un j’aime pas. 

Si c’est une modernisation de l’intérieur pas de soucis


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

The other 19 winner projects have been reveiled this Tuesday by the mayor. Some of the chosen sites have not been attributed while others still have their consultation in progress. I'm gonna introduced the more iconic and interesting ones but if you wanna see all the projects, you can check the official site of the competition here.


*Terminus*


Location : Paris, 6th arrondissement

Status : Proposed renovation

Estimated completion : 2022

Type : Shops

Floor area : 600 m² 

Architects : SAME Architects


This former metro station located between Mabillon and Sèvres Babylone on the line 10 will be transformed into a bar-restaurant on one platform and a small underground market on the other platform.






































The station right now :










http://www.reinventer.paris/en/sites/1311-the-former-croix-rouge-metro-station-6th.html


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Demos-cratos said:


> Les structures qu’on voit posées sur la pelouse. C’est sur la pelouse ou en dessous pour dire qu’il font un sous sol?
> 
> Car si ces structures sont posés sur la
> Pelouse avec ces espèces de conteneurs non seulement la façade sera cachée et la perspective sur les invalides enlaidit et gâchée donc dommage qu’on ne puisse pas mettre un j’aime pas.
> 
> Si c’est une modernisation de l’intérieur pas de soucis


I'm gonna answer in english because it's the international thread.  The project is entirely underground except the former Invalides station building. What they are showing on the first picture is only to visualize how the underground will be arranged but of course the perspective of the esplanade des Invalides will remain the same. The project is located in a world heritage site, so you can guess that it won't transformed such a place like that.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*MurMure*


Location : Paris, 11th arrondissement, 67-69 Boulevard de Charonne

Status : Proposed renovation

Type : Culture

Floor area : 9 000 m²

Architects : Gillot+Givry


This former transformer substation will serve as a place of musical creation and will include recording studios, shops and working spaces.





























The building right now :










http://www.reinventer.paris/en/sites/1308-former-enedis-transformer-substation-nation-1-11th.html


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Station Blocpark*


Location : Paris, 13th arrondissement

Status : Proposed

Type : Sports

Architects : Baehr & Landau


An exterior climbing site (the first in the city) as well as a restaurant will be installed under a portion of the viaduct of the line 6 of the parisian metro.












































The promenade right now :










http://www.reinventer.paris/en/sites/1301-underneath-the-metro-line-6-viaduct-13th.html


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*L'Usine des cinq sens*


Location : Paris, 16th arrondissement, 77 avenue de Versailles

Status : Proposed renovation

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 3 500 m²

Architects : Loci Anima


This project, which is located in a former pumping station, has been conceived as a place for the residents of the area (in cooperation with them), and will include gardens, an urban farm, a youth hostel...etc





























The building right now :










http://www.reinventer.paris/fr/sites/1288-usine-de-pompage-deau-de-seine-dite-usine-dauteuil-16e.html


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*La Cité Universelle *


Location : Paris, 19th arrondissement, 15-19 rue de la Marseillaise

Status : Proposed

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 30 000 m²

Architects : Baumschlager Eberle


And finally, the largest project of the competition, the Cité Universelle, located near the recent Nouvel's Philharmonie, will be a large complex dedicated to the disabled, including a sport centre (that will hosts some of the 2024 Olympic and Paralympic games competitions) with a 1000 seats venue, an health center, 16 000 m² of offices, and a 109 rooms hotel residence, with a high accessibility to the disabled.


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ Very impressive!


----------



## Léonard de Vinci

le premier visuelle avec le périphérique transformé en promenade, la bonne blague...


----------



## delvie76

Le périph passerait en dessous de la promenade .


----------



## Léonard de Vinci

delvie76 said:


> Le périph passerait en dessous de la promenade .


Impossible.


----------



## Demos-cratos

Exacte car le périphérique est sur le périphérique sur un pont autoroutier. En dessous il y’a d’autres voies de circulation qu’ils chevauchent. La seule solution serait de l’emmurer et de faire passer la promenade bien au dessus sur le plafond. Cela coûterait tellement cher à faire que ça ne verra jamais le jour.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Try to stick in english please so everyone can understand !


*12 Avenue André Malraux*


Location : Levallois-Perret

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 11 797 m²

Floors : 9

Architects : Bouchaud Architectes


































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*14 rue du Parc*


Location : Levallois-Perret

Status : Approved

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Housing

Floor area : 9 827 m²

Floors : 5

Architects : DGM & Associés


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Maison de la Tunisie*


Location : Paris, 14th arrondissement, Cité internationale universitaire

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Housing

Floor area : 6 300 m²

Architects : Explorations Architecture
















































http://explorations-architecture.com/zoom-chantier-2/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Calypso 1*


Location : L'Île-Saint-Denis

Status : Complete

Completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 3 538 m²

Floors : 8

Architects : Périphériques architectes























































































































https://architizer.com/projects/logements-ile-saint-denis/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Sous-station Bastille*


Location : Paris, 4th arrondissement, 31 Boulevard Bourdon

Status : Complete

Completion : 1911

Type : Transformer (original)

Architects : Paul Friesé















































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Morland Mixité Capitale*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Paris, 4th arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 43 000 m²

Height : 54 m

Floors : 16

Architects : David Chipperfield Architects / CALQ

























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*33 Cardinal Lemoine*


Location : Paris, 5th arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Housing

Floor area : 10 458 m²

Floors : 7

Architects : Antonini Darmon

























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*8-10 rue du Renard*


Location : Paris, 4th arrondissement

Status : Complete renovation

Completion : End 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 8 300 m²

Architects : CALQ / Franklin Azzi




















Photos by Alexandre Tabaste.
























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*La Samaritaine*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Paris, 1st arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Mixed use

Floor area : 70 000 m²

Architects : SANAA / Edouard François
















































































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*2 Montesquieu*


Location : Paris, 1st arrondissement

Status : Complete renovation

Completion : End 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 4 500 m²

Architects : SCAU
























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


The chandelier in the lobby :










http://www.scau.com/fr/article/chantier-les-petites-affiches-rue-montesquieu-a-paris-installation-du-lustre


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Start of work for the redevelopment of the avenue Charles-de-Gaulle in Neuilly, part of the Axe historique that goes from the Porte Maillot to the Pont de Neuilly. The number of lanes will remain the same but they will be smaller and the pedestrian area will be increased up to 60% (instead of 8%). The operation will consist of different phases and will be over in 2022.

































































Right now, the avenue is one of the most crowded in the region and is very inhospitable.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Poste du Louvre*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Paris, 1st arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 31 117 m²

Architects : Dominique Perrault






























The main work has been completed, they will now take care of the glass roof. The opening is planned for Summer 2020.




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




























https://www.lemoniteur.fr/photo/la-poste-du-louvre-retrouve-progressivement-son-cachet.2015199/chantier.1#galerie-anchor


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Aéroport d'Orly station* 











Location : Paray-Vieille-Poste

System : Métro de Paris / Grand Paris Express

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2024

Architects : François Tamisier / Bernard Baret

Connecting lines :
























































The construction site has been inaugurated a few weeks ago.










https://twitter.com/ArkwrightEdward/status/1068153346979180544


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*54 Londres*


Location : Paris, 8th arrondissement

Status : Complete

Completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 4 758 m²

Architects : Axel Schoenert




























































































http://www.as-architecture.com/fr/projets/shift-54-londres-1241.html


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Iconik*


Location : Nanterre

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Housing

Floor area : 7 789 m²

Height : 47 m

Floors : 14

Architects : OXO Architecture







































Unknown author


----------



## gdipasqu

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Iconik*
> 
> 
> Location : Nanterre
> 
> Status : Under construction
> 
> Estimated completion : 2020
> 
> Type : Housing
> 
> Floor area : 7 789 m²
> 
> Height : 47 m
> 
> Floors : 14
> 
> Architects : OXO Architecture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unknown author


Honnêtement, quant on voit le résultat de la tour de la biodiversité, ..., franchement on s'attend vraiment à ce que ce soit beau alors que le rendu 3D est déjà bof (IMO) donc là je m'attends vraiment à une catastrophe ....

Franchement ...hno:hno:hno:


----------



## bat753

gdipasqu said:


> Honnêtement, quant on voit le résultat de la tour de la biodiversité, ..., franchement on s'attend vraiment à ce que ce soit beau alors que le rendu 3D est déjà bof (IMO) donc là je m'attends vraiment à une catastrophe ....
> 
> Franchement ...hno:hno:hno:


Avec un peu de pesticides, les plantes vont pousser plus vite ^^ / with a few pesticides, plants will grow faster ^^


----------



## Marc_en_polo

gdipasqu said:


> Honnêtement, quant on voit le résultat de la tour de la biodiversité, ..., franchement on s'attend vraiment à ce que ce soit beau alors que le rendu 3D est déjà bof (IMO) donc là je m'attends vraiment à une catastrophe ....
> 
> Franchement ...hno:hno:hno:


Pfffff... faut vraiment qu'ils arrêtent avec ces "peaux vertes", rarement esthétiques et qui sentent déjà la naphtaline. hno:

Faire de "vraies" façades végétalisées, ça coûte cher, alors pourquoi ne pas construire plus haut et utiliser l'espace économisé au sol pour créer des parcs qui s'harmonisent si bien avec les tours et aident à lutter contre les îlots de chaleur.


----------



## Neric007

What is it you people don't understand with this thread being in the international section? Write in English or go to the French section. It's been going on like this for 2 pages.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Abbaye de Penthemont*


Location : Paris, 7th arrondissement, 37-39 rue de Bellechasse

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Hotel, office

Floor area : 12 400 m²

Architects : Chaix & Morel / Lagneau Architectes


Saint Laurent inaugurated their new headquarters located in the renovated Pentemont Abbey (which also includes a 5* Marriott hotel that will open later this year). The building will host offices and a new showroom in 9 000 m².





































https://theimpression.com/saint-laurent-opens-new-headquarters/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Alto*

Specific thread (fr)
Specific thread (en)


Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 51 200 m²

Height : 160 m

Floors : 37

Architects : IF Architecture / SRA Architectes















































































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


----------



## Demos-cratos

*Le Nôtre un génie Français *


----------



## RudNuon

Demos-cratos said:


> *Le Nôtre un génie Français *


What's the point of posting a french only documentary that has no english captions whatsoever on a English-speaking thread ?


----------



## Wayden21

For the beauty of the images


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*UNIC*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Paris, 17th arrondissement, Clichy-Batignolles

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 6 600 m²

Height : 49 m

Floors : 14

Architects : MAD































































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*O.6A Building*


Location : Paris, 17th arrondissement, Clichy-Batignolles

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 9 554 m²

Height : 50 m

Floors : 16

Architects : Querkraft / sam architecture




































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Clichy-Batignolles District*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Paris, 17th arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Mixed-use














*O.1 Building :*





























*O.2 Building :*





























*Twist :*






































*Sorting center :*




















The new walkway :





























Some of the already completed building :














































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## KiffKiff

*Alto and Saint Gobain towers in the skyline*


La Défense Lever de Soleil by EC2015, sur Flickr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Enjoy*


Location : Paris, 17th arrondissement, Clichy-Batignolles

Status : Complete

Completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 16 970 m²

Architects : Baumschlager Eberle / Scape

















































https://archicree.com/actualites/green-office-enjoy-paris-batignolles/




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Maison des Avocats*


Location : Paris, 17th arrondissement, Clichy-Batignolles

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 7 457 m²

Architects : Renzo Piano


















































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*32 avenue de la Porte de Montmartre*


Location : Paris, 18th arrondissement

Status : Complete

Completion : 2018

Type : Hotel, office

Floor area : 7 025 m²

Architects : ecdm



































































Photos by Salem Mostefaoui


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*La Samaritaine*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Paris, 1st arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 70 000 m²

Architects : SANAA / Edouard François















Minato ku said:


> Samaritaine by Minato ku, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Samaritaine by Minato ku, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Samaritaine by Minato ku, sur Flickr





Cyril said:


> *© Cyril, 17/02/2019.*


----------



## Jex7844

*New Roland Garros centre court (work in progress)*

Today:

New Roland Garros centre court bis by jexbj, sur Flickr

New Roland Garros centre court by jexbj, sur Flickr

http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=roland_garros *(Renovation work live)*


----------



## Jex7844

^^^^To illustrate...^^^^


----------



## milo92

:hi:

A la limite entre Clichy et Saint Ouen, un chantier aux couleurs de Vinci qui utilise des belles grues Potain c'est rare sur Paris (on a plus l'habitude de voir des immondes Liebherr ECB ou pire HCL à cabine latérale )

Construction notamment de l'immeuble Stories


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

This is the project showed on the previous post :



> *Stories*
> 
> 
> Location : Saint-Ouen
> 
> Status : Under construction
> 
> Estimated completion : 2020
> 
> Type : Office
> 
> Floor area : 64 241 m²
> 
> Floors : 7
> 
> Architects : Chartier Dalix


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Student residence - Campus Descartes*


Location : Champs-sur-Marne

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Housing

Floor area : 5 620 m²

Floors : 10

Architects : Eric Bartolo / Atelier Villemard Associés




































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*La Norma*


Location : Puteaux, Bellini, 20 rue Jean Jaurès

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 18 518 m²

Floors : 8

Architects : Lobjoy-Bouvier-Boisseau / Aapgr


















































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Alto*

Specific thread (fr)
Specific thread (en)


Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 51 200 m²

Height : 160 m

Floors : 37

Architects : IF Architecture / SRA Architectes































































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Jex7844

*Roland Garros: new 'Court Central'*


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Ateliers Vaugirard*


Location : Paris, 15th arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2023 / 2027

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 24 600 m² 

Architects : Hamonic + Masson & Associés / Dominique Lyon / Ibos & Vitart


The construction started last week for the phase 1 which will be ended in 2023. The particularity of the project is that it was initiated by the RATP on the location of one of their Métro maintenance workshop, whose operations will be maintained during the work and after.

Building A :































Building B :






































Building C :


----------



## Demos-cratos

Architect Philippe Chiambaretta has been commissioned by the Champs-Elysées committee to restore the most beautiful avenue in the world. His motto: leave room for pedestrians.










"There is something that does not work anymore on the Champs-Elysees," said Jean-Noël Reinhardt, president of the Champs-Elysées committee, on Wednesday, launching the second conference to rethink the avenue after a first edition. in 2014.
This time, it is the architect Philippe Chiambaretta (he signed the rebirth of 52, avenue des Champs-Elysées, former Virgin, become the showcase of French know-how with the Galeries Lafayette) which made dream the assembly of elected officials and partners with a rich project to "re-enchant the Champs-Elysées by 2024" ... date of the Olympics in Paris.

But today, the diagnosis is severe. A survey of Parisians proves it. If 63% of them believe, in an Ipsos survey, that it remains the most beautiful avenue in the world, it is also considered "noisy", "artificial", "stressful", even "dangerous".
64,000 cars a day
For the manager of the traders association, the report is clear: with 64,000 cars per day, the avenue is invaded by traffic. "Paris has invested well in building a bike path and setting up a Sunday by pedestrian month. But the historic walk has lost its charm. It is time to correct the excesses and the errors, to put on the table the proposals that will allow the decision-makers to make the right decisions for the future ".
The architect Philippe Chiambaretta plans to pass the traffic on two times 2 lanes (instead of 4) "with a reduction of the roadway at meal times and total pedestrianization every weekend and why not all the month of August ".
If the project of the urban planner is dizzying and exciting, it is "only a sketch", even well tied up in view of projections.
"The Champs Committee does not own the avenue, it's up to the city, the elected officials, the state and the institutions to get involved," insists Jean-Noël Reinhardt. It's urgent. On 100 pedestrians, besides tourists, 22 people work here and only 2% are Parisians who come there for fun, "said Philippe Chiambaretta.
The reconquest of sidewalks, terraces, gardens, the Place de l'Etoile and Concorde is launched. Before the Olympics of 2024, there are the Municipals of 2020. The Champs intend to enter the campaign.


----------



## IThomas

The cousins are coming! :banana: :hug:



> *Eataly Marais: Italian food hall brand opens its first store in Paris.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (...) *On 12 April, Eataly will open its emporium/restaurants in Paris, in a stately manor house in the classy Marais quarter. The newest temple of Italian cuisine will take up 4,000 sqm over three storeys and be home to seven eateries in the basement and on the first storey, accessible through a delicacy supermarket of 2,500 sqm on the ground level. The basement will also a bar where over 800 Italian wines can be tasted and bought.*
> 
> "This new food market combines a unique restaurant and food range with a cooking school," Galeries Lafayette boasted in a press release: "It will offer its customers the opportunity to eat and buy Italian products and so learn the secrets of Italian cuisine. The store's unique and warm setting contributes to a healthier and more rational eating pattern, which is what our group is working towards."
> 
> Expectations are high for the exclusive French franchisee of the concept: Galeries Lafayette is aiming for some 2500 meals per day (Eataly Paris Marais will be open every day until midnight, including Sunday). (...)
> 
> https://www.retaildetail.eu/en/news/food/eataly-open-foodies-paradise-paris





> (...) *Eataly Paris Marais will be the first time that many Italian products will be made available in France, offering a unique shopping and dining experience for those in the Marais district.*
> 
> *Paris Marais will embrace Fraternié, a French term that expresses deep friendship and encourages solidarity and mutual understanding. It is also a subtle nod to the notion of "brotherhood," since two of the largest and most recognized cuisines in the world – Italian and French – are coming together under one roof.*
> https://www.eataly.com/us_en/magazine/eataly-stories/eataly-paris-marais/







Article in French language


> Eataly, temple du "made in Italy" agroalimentaire, ouvre à Paris
> _Le "concept store" italien, qui associe vente de produits, restauration sur place et offre didactique, investit dès vendredi 2.500 mètres carrés dans le Marais. Les Galeries Lafayette, qui en ont obtenu la franchise exclusive pour la France, y attendent plus d'un million de personnes par an._


----------



## Axelferis

Eataly is a very good thing! :cheers:
Welcome to Paris!


----------



## Architecture lover

Love the entrance!


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Le Monde Headquarters*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Paris, 13th arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 22 933 m²

Architects : Snøhetta
































https://twitter.com/Redman_Group/status/1115998169551253504




























https://twitter.com/jerome_coumet/status/1115863805588901890


----------



## Jex7844

*New ROLAND GARROS stadium U/C (live aerial photos taken during the Paris Marathon)*

20190414_101321 by jexbj, sur Flickr

20190414_101331 by jexbj, sur Flickr

20190414_101337 by jexbj, sur Flickr

Credit: FRANCE 3


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Le Trapèze - Lot D5*


Location : Boulogne-Billancourt

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : n/a

Type : Office, residential

Floor area : 60 000 m²

Architects : Chartier Dalix / BIG / AAVP / ECDM


The winning project has been unveiled. It includes 40 000 m² of offices and 20 000 m² of housing.


----------



## Jex7844

Many thanks for all your updates, great work!


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

C'est parce que le texte est en anglais !


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*L'Archipel (Vinci Headquarters)*

Specific thread (fr)
Specific thread (en)


Location : Nanterre

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Office

Floor area : 74 000 m²

Height : 106 m

Architects : Jean-Paul Viguier / Marc Mimram

























vincent1746 said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*La Ville multi-strates*


Location : Paris, 17th arrondissement

Status : Approved

Estimated completion : 2022

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 18 714 m²

Architects : Chartier Dalix / Jacques Ferrier


The planning permission has been granted.


----------



## SolsticeBaby

Le projet "ville multi-strates" est intéressant, il va pouvoir remettre en valeur la chapelle qui porte le nom de "Notre Dame de la Compassion", consacrée le 11 juillet 1843, bâtie sur le lieu du décès du prince royal Ferdinand-Philippe d'Orléans, mort le 13 juillet 1842 après avoir été éjecté de son cabriolet suite à l'emballement des chevaux. A savoir que la chappelle a entre temps été déplacée de 150m pierre par pierre dans les années 1970 suite à la reconfiguration de la Porte Maillot et la construction du Palais des Congrès.


----------



## VDB

Thoughts are with Paris this evening :heart:


----------



## WingTips

I am so so Saddened by todays events in Paris, such a tragic event. :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Urbanista1

I wasn't planning to visit Paris this year, but I will now to support this great city of light that has so inspired me with its magnificent beauty that exemplifies the best of civilization and Europe.

Nous sommes avec Vous. 
Que Dieu bénisse Paris et la France.


----------



## Axelferis

The number of pages reached today for this thread was a sign


----------



## alexandru.mircea

In awe of medieval builders and of the durability of their constructions in stone. Jumping around my room right now, as the news confirming the most optimist scenario are coming in. The stained glass is intact, same as the orgue, the only destroyed vaults are those where the spire fell. Overall the structure seems stable (but will need consolidation of course).

EDIT: this is the most comprehensive photo report I have seen so far: http://www.divergence-images.com/marc-chaumeil/reportages/incendie-a-notre-dame-de-paris-MC2440/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

A tragedy happened yesterday at the core, quite literally, of our city. Fortunately, thanks to the remarkable work of the firefighters there were no civilian losses and the majority of the structure, including the two towers that were threatening to collapse at some point, is almost saved as well as the treasures that were inside. I just wanted to share this front page of the newspaper Liberation (the title means "Our tragedy") and a few photos of my own that I had on my computer since that's all we have left to admire this art gothic wonder :










https://twitter.com/libe/status/1117870544693579776































































































































































Now is the time to move forward. Many churches and monuments have been destroyed and rebuilt. This one lasted for 850 years, which is quite impressive, and with the support that we are seeing already from people all around the world (it's still nice to see that we can sometimes be united for a common cause), we will make Notre-Dame great again ! This cathedral is a jewel of Paris, of France but also of Europe and the world, so that's all it deserves.


----------



## Titan Man

Even though it seemed like a catastrophe at certain moments, finding out that everything important (apart from the spire) survived, I honestly don't feel nearly as sad as I was yesterday. This tragedy will serve as a trigger for a large-scale restoration of the church which was badly needed even before the fire, but was avoided because of the cost. It's sad that we have to reach a moment of almost losing our most valuable treasures to realize how important it is to preserve them. This is an opportunity for us to rediscover some of the old techniques of construction, so I look forward to seeing the cathedral rise again.


----------



## Sandblast

Hundreds died in it's construction. None died in it's destruction.

One of the most important buildings on Earth, the Notre Dame de Paris will rise again.

A beautiful building, all that is best in mankind.


----------



## SolsticeBaby

Notre Dame is not destroyed but damaged ! Words have meaning.

The main loss is the 13th century solid oak frame of the roof, the spire (this version dated from the 19th Century, the original one being removed during the French Revolution), and 3 holes in the ceilings.

The whole stone structure is still standing, thanks to the genius of the medieval architects and good work of Paris fire fighters.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ indeed, and also the word "rebuilding" (used by a lot of people) is also misplaced in this context. The building needs a new roof, the redoing of the three collapsed vaults, consolidation and a clean-up.


----------



## DNSylvestre

Saw a concept of the Notre Dame on the r/paris subreddit.
A modern redesign is what I fear most.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Well, let's go back to our routine projects. For those who are interested to have more infos about the incident and what will happen in the future, a specific thread has been created in the "General Urban Developments" section about the reconstruction of Notre-Dame on this link.


*La Samaritaine*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Paris, 1st arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 70 000 m²

Architects : SANAA / Edouard François























01/04/19 :



























































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## MikeVegas

That wavy glass is phenomenal.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Pulse*


Location : Saint-Denis, place du Front Populaire

Status : Complete

Completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 29 450 m²

Architects : BFV

























































































































Photos by Côme Bocabeille and Frédéric Delangle.


----------



## bat753

Pulse is amazing !


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Cité de l'Économie et de la Monnaie (Hôtel Gaillard)*


Location : Paris, 17th arrondissement, 1 place du Général Catroux

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Museum

Floor area : 6 653 m²

Architects : Ateliers Lion Associés























A few weeks before its opening :











































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Sandblast

SolsticeBaby said:


> Notre Dame is not destroyed but damaged ! *Words have meaning.*
> 
> The main loss is the 13th century solid oak frame of the roof, the spire (this version dated from the 19th Century, the original one being removed during the French Revolution), and 3 holes in the ceilings.
> 
> The whole stone structure is still standing, thanks to the genius of the medieval architects and good work of Paris fire fighters.


Words certainly do have meaning.

I didn't say the building had been* "destroyed"*, I implied there had been *"destruction"*, which there has been .... to the roof.

Destroyed and destruction, or destructiveness are subtly different in English.

Read my passage again.  :cheers:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*The Link*

Specific thread (fr)
Specific thread (en)


Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Approved

Estimated completion : 2023

Type : Office

Floor area : 130 852 m²

Height : 242 m

Floors : 52

Architects : PCA-STREAM


An other project of tower going forward, the building permit of The Link has been granted. Same as the Tours Sisters, the work (which consists here first in the demolition of a building) should start later this year.


----------



## SolsticeBaby

Sandblast said:


> Words certainly do have meaning.
> 
> I didn't say the building had been* "destroyed"*, I implied there had been *"destruction"*, which there has been .... to the roof.
> 
> Destroyed and destruction, or destructiveness are subtly different in English.
> 
> Read my passage again.  :cheers:


No need to argue here, but small remark as you react. You wrote exactly :

"Hundreds died in it's construction. None died in it's destruction.

One of the most important buildings on Earth, the Notre Dame de Paris will rise again."

You never wrote the word "roof". "it" referring obviously to "Notre Dame" in your own post, or to previous posts speaking of the same ensemble.

Regarding the etymology, the Grammarist says "Destruct is a mostly unnecessary variant of the verb destroy" here : https://grammarist.com/usage/destroy-destruct/

The most important is that Notre Dame survived


----------



## Léonard de Vinci

Ce sont les anciens visuelles Zeus, le projet a été un peu modifié depuis.


----------



## Jex7844

^^Yeap, and it was much better looking before imo .


----------



## lucky5

vous pouriez poster les nouveaux rendus? je suis attristé par cette nouvelle, je la kiffait vraiment cette tour :bash:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

So, as always, I'm answering in english because it's the international thread. These are not the former renders, they are the official renders from the architect site. The renders that you are talking about, coming from the public inquiry, are more detailed and realistic, and can be viewed on this post, but are not the ones used officialy even though the tower will look more like this. Overall, the design has just been refined without any major changes. If you prefer that I use the most recent ones I can !


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Orly airport expansion - New junction building*


Location : Paray-Vieille-Poste

Status : Complete

Completion : April 2019

Type : Airport terminal

Floor area : 80 000 m²


The new junction building has been inaugurated this 18th of April. With it, the airport is being reorganized with now one large terminal (instead of two separate) divided into 4 halls. Its large renewal continues with the construction of the new subway station which will allow to link the airport directly with the center of Paris in 2024.
























































































































https://www.parisaeroport.fr/homepage
https://twitter.com/GroupeADP
https://www.air-journal.fr/2019-03-19-rappel-bienvenue-a-orly-1-2-3-4-5211201.html


----------



## Wayden21

This is so french and funny (and Im half french). Everywhere in the world they would have said "X loves you", but here they try to show to tourists they like them by not even making the effort to talk to them in English. :lol:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

That's because it's more romantic in french !


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Clichy-Batignolles District*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Paris, 17th arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Mixed-use














*Building O.1 :*






































*Building O.2 / UNIC :*

































































*Building O.6A :*



































































*Twist :*





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Bridge (Orange HQ)*


Location : Issy-les-Moulineaux, Pont d'Issy

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 57 896 m²

Floors : 8

Architects : Jean-Paul Viguier
































https://twitter.com/Pierre_Auberger/status/1118917999929569280


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Maison des Avocats*


Location : Paris, 17th arrondissement, Clichy-Batignolles

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 7 457 m²

Architects : Renzo Piano




































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


----------



## hseugut

Wayden21 said:


> This is so french and funny (and Im half french). Everywhere in the world they would have said "X loves you", but here they try to show to tourists they like them by not even making the effort to talk to them in English. :lol:


It is a bit 'passé' and not really original to put everything in english.


----------



## Clery

hseugut said:


> It is a bit 'passé' and not really original to put everything in english.


"Bon voyage" and "Bienvenue" have been carefully chosen because they are known and used internationally, even in American English. Just like "Wilkommen" in German or "Bienvenido" in Spanish. People get what they mean even when they don't speak French at all.

It's a more warming way to welcome people than going for a standard global poor English.


----------



## Clery

Double post.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Alto*

Specific thread (fr)
Specific thread (en)


Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 51 200 m²

Height : 160 m

Floors : 37

Architects : IF Architecture / SRA Architectes









































































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


----------



## Wayden21

hseugut said:


> It is a bit 'passé' and not really original to put everything in english.


Oh yeah, I guess they totally agree with you in Paris... Was there this weekend with a friend who doesn't speak French... Fortunately I do, because for instance the warning in the metro to say several of the main stations (like Invalides where many tourists take the RER when they go to Versailles) in the city centre are closed because of the gilets jaunes were only in French. I helped people, certainly thousands of tourists got lost and wasted at least 30min/1h that Saturday. Also, the signalisation seems to be made only for parisians, was in Shanghai earlier this month and the difference is incredible. And even in famous places like Holy Chapel the employees sometimes barely speak a B1 level of English. And I could give many other examples.

If you add to that the reputation of parisians (I remember reading once that in Japan there are psychologists specialised in helping traumatised tourists back from Paris :lol: ) that is all but a stereotype...

But I guess you are right, Paris is just more original than any other city in the world, we should all follow its example! :nuts:
For my part, I think Paris is the most beautiful city in the world, though I still feel sometimes quite ashamed of being half french when I go there...


----------



## lucky5

Well you are mixing up two thing. Marketing and common english knowledge. 

Also when I was in Shanghai (1 year ago) nobody spoke english, nor at the banks, museums, hotels, etc..


----------



## hseugut

Wayden21 said:


> Oh yeah, I guess they totally agree with you in Paris... Was there this weekend with a friend who doesn't speak French... Fortunately I do, because for instance the warning in the metro to say several of the main stations (like Invalides where many tourists take the RER when they go to Versailles) in the city centre are closed because of the gilets jaunes were only in French. I helped people, certainly thousands of tourists got lost and wasted at least 30min/1h that Saturday. Also, the signalisation seems to be made only for parisians, was in Shanghai earlier this month and the difference is incredible. And even in famous places like Holy Chapel the employees sometimes barely speak a B1 level of English. And I could give many other examples.
> 
> If you add to that the reputation of parisians (I remember reading once that in Japan there are psychologists specialised in helping traumatised tourists back from Paris :lol: ) that is all but a stereotype...
> 
> But I guess you are right, Paris is just more original than any other city in the world, we should all follow its example! :nuts:
> For my part, I think Paris is the most beautiful city in the world, though I still feel sometimes quite ashamed of being half french when I go there...


That is called travelling mate . I find it 100 times more exciting, plus you will be probably forced to interact with the locals, which is always enriching. I was in Thailand, to my surprise nobody speaks english, and it was so funny to interact and learn a few thai words. 

Less englisg is refreshing, and people all over the world start to realize it ! 

(nota : I think French ppl don't give a s.. of not having a B1 level in english, quite the contrary in fact :lol


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Origine*


Location : Nanterre, Préfecture

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Office, residential

Floor area : 81 300 m²

Architects : Maud Caubet / Quadrifiore architecture




































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Green Office Opale*


Location : Issy-les-Moulineaux, 2 rue Guynemer

Status : Complete

Completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 17 500 m²

Architects : Christian de Portzamparc








































http://www.christiandeportzamparc.com/fr/projects/green-office-opale/


----------



## cristof

i think new area in Paris lacks of consistency, they try too hard to do original structure but that means no id in the long term... i think they should elect one person supervising every new brownfields development to try to get a sense of unity ... too many extravagant structures not making sense,


----------



## bat753

Issy-les-Moulineaux is not Paris. It's 1 of the 131 cities of Greater Paris.
It's a -posh- city, with its own mayor and municipal Council, so they can "do" whatever they want


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Mairie de Saint-Ouen station* 











System : Métro de Paris, Grand Paris Express

Location : Saint-Ouen

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Subway station

Floor area : 6 841 m²

Architects : Atelier Zündel Cristea / ARCHITRAM

Connecting lines :







































































































http://www.leparisien.fr/info-paris-ile-de-france-oise/transports/la-future-station-de-metro-mairie-de-saint-ouen-sur-la-ligne-14-en-10-photos-02-04-2019-8045121.php


----------



## czargeof

cristof said:


> i think new area in Paris lacks of consistency, they try too hard to do original structure but that means no id in the long term... i think they should elect one person supervising every new brownfields development to try to get a sense of unity ... too many extravagant structures not making sense,




A lot of the newer buildings in the whole region are built with mismatched or random windows, which feels like they're purposely trying to contrast the Hausemann era symmetry. Different styles are cool but I don't see a lot of these buildings aging well.


----------



## 676882

So... Will sound like trolling, but what's new with the Hermitage towers?))


----------



## Jex7844

It will be abandoned quite soon I'm afraid.


----------



## AchilleFF

we still have a Russophobe president, so surely this wonderful project will never happen.


----------



## AntonRG

AchilleFF said:


> we still have a Russophobe president, so surely this wonderful project will never happen.


The biggest Russophobe president is Putin himself. Just have a look at how the average Russians live, especially the pensioners and then look at Putin and those around him...


----------



## bat753

AchilleFF said:


> we still have a Russophobe president, so surely this wonderful project will never happen.


What ??? :lol::lol:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

About the actual situation, we don't have any more informations since the developer is pretty quiet for quite some time, which is probably a good thing until we get something concrete. 

To sum up (because a project of this size is of course really complex), on a legal point of view, there are still a dozen people living in one of the building which needs to be destroyed and who are refusing to leave. The last expulsions procedures have been rejected by the Court of Appeal last February, which slows the project once more, although it's unclear if the work could start on the other empty building while there are still people in the other one. Which leads to the second issue, the financing, on which we have no certainties yet.

Despite all this, the project is still ongoing since the building permits are getting renewed frequently, and is still shown on every related site. If anything new happens, you will be informed here anyway. So for now, let's just wait and stop this discussion before it gets into questionnable subjects !


----------



## delvie76

Canceled


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Hôtel-Dieu*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Paris, 4th arrondissement

Status : Proposed

Type : Hospital, residential, shops

Floor area : 20 000 m²

Architects : LBA / Anne Démians / Pierre Antoine Gatier


The selected project for the renovation of the southern part of the building (facing the parvis Notre-Dame) :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Oxygen*


Location : La Défense

Status : Complete

Completion : 2019

Type : Shops, offices

Floor area : 2 000 m²

Architects : Stéphane Malka



































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/










http://oxygen.digitime.fr/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*ENS Paris-Saclay*


Location : Paris-Saclay, Gif-sur-Yvette

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Education

Floor area : 64 000 m²

Architects : Renzo Piano Building Workshop













































































http://www.leparisien.fr/essonne-91/paris-saclay-l-ecole-normale-superieure-amenage-un-theatre-sur-le-plateau-22-04-2019-8058210.php



















http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=campus_saclay


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*CoCo*

Official site


Location : Paris, 9th arrondissement, 1 Place Jacques Rouché

Status : Complete

Completion : 2019

Type : Restaurant

Architects : Corinne Sachot


New brasserie inside the Opéra Garnier in a 1930s setting.


































































Photos by Romain Ricard.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

> *Paris Announces Plans For Major New Park at the Eiffel Tower*
> 
> The park, which is set to be complete in 2024, will be the largest public green space in the city.
> 
> 
> Paris has just announced plans for a major new park at the base of the Eiffel Tower. On Tuesday, American landscape architecture firm Gustafson Porter + Bowman's proposal was selected by the city, which will transform over 100 acres into what will be the largest public green space in the city. The transformation is set to be complete by 2023, in time for the Paris Olympics, and will cost 72 million euros (roughly $80 million).
> 
> Every year the Eiffel Tower is visited by over 30 million people, and as one of the most iconic landmarks in the world, it has fallen victim to its popularity. "I was horrified by the state of the spaces in that they are not adequately equipped to accommodate the influx of pedestrians and visitors. We must entirely re-think this space," Founding partner Kathryn Gustafson tells Le Parisien. To remedy the overcrowding, lack of accessibility, and congested gardens, the firm has come up with a plan that will reimagine the neighborhood and create a better visiting experience to the tower.
> 
> Consisting of a long stretch of green that spans the mile between Place du Trocadéro and the end of the Champ-de-Mars, the park will also transform the Pont d'Iéna, the bridge that links the city's left and right banks and leads to the Eiffel Tower, into a pedestrian-only passage. Anchored by the Eiffel Tower, the park will connect the Place du Trocadéro, the Palais de Chaillot, the Pont d'Iéna, the Champ-de-Mars, and the École Militaire. Throughout the park a series of existing landscapes will be reimagined, including a new green amphitheater at the Place du Trocadéro; a continuous promenade that will extend between the Bir Hakeim bridge, the Eiffel Tower, and the Musée de Quai Branly; and a new landscaping scheme in the gardens of Champ-de-Mars.


https://www.architecturaldigest.com/story/paris-major-new-park-at-eiffel-tower


























































© mir


More photos of the project can be viewed on this link.


----------



## ArmLc

Very good idea. 
Too much cars in this area


----------



## David Louis

Bravo! I've waited this long time.


----------



## Neric007

Much needed project, the pedestrian flow between Trocadero and the Eiffel tower is currently horrible.

But I wish they could go even further with the way they use the bridge and bring even more trees, plants or some new modern features on it to make it more impressive.

Same thing actually applies to the entire project, it's neat and nice but nothing amazing.

Last, does that mean the -crazy expensive- glass wall around the tower is meant to disappear ?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

I think it's perfect like that, the site doesn't need more grandiosity, it already has it with one structure (plus the Palais de Chaillot) and the rest needs to adapt to it. I like how the trees on the bridge extend the symetry from both sides.

The wall will not disappear, it wouldn't really make sense for them to destroy it now, but it will be way less visible from the Seine side because of the new vegetation :


----------



## bat753

Is it a part of the World trade center on the left side of the pic ?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Hum... I don't know, there are just beams for me but maybe. :lol:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Odyssée Pleyel*


Location : Saint-Denis

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : End 2023

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 3 840 m²

Architects : Jakob + MacFarlane


The second parisian project of _Reinventing cities_ has been reveiled along with plenty from other cities. It consists of a renovation of a former industrial building next to the future olympic village.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Court Simonne-Mathieu*


Location : Paris, 16th arrondissement

Status : Complete

Completion : 2019

Type : Tennis stadium

Capacity : 5 000

Floor area : 5 300 m²

Architects : Marc Mimram


More photos of the new court 2 days before the start of Roland-Garros.




















































































Photos by Camille Gharbi.


Timelapse :







Articles :

Dezeen
WTA Tennis
World Architecture


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Jo&Joe Gentilly*


Location : Gentilly

Status : Complete

Completion : 2019

Type : Hotel

Floor area : 5 822 m²

Architects : Jean-Paul Viguier







































































































Photos by Takuji Shimmura.


----------



## clouchicloucha

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Oxygen*
> 
> 
> Location : La Défense
> 
> Status : Complete
> 
> Completion : 2019
> 
> Type : Shops, offices
> 
> Floor area : 2 000 m²
> 
> Architects : Stéphane Malka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://oxygen.digitime.fr/


Shops & offices? :?
Oxygen is mostly leisure & entertainment (restaurants, bar, clubs)


----------



## DNSylvestre

https://www.thelocal.fr/20190528/fr...e-dame-must-be-restored-exactly-to-how-it-was

Great news for Notre Dame and the city of Paris!


----------



## bat753

LOL, it does not work like that in France...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

clouchicloucha said:


> Shops & offices? :?
> Oxygen is mostly leisure & entertainment (restaurants, bar, clubs)


Aren't restaurants and bars considered as shops ? But you're right these are the main usage of the place. There are a few coworking spaces as well.


----------



## Demos-cratos

Alto Tower


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Gare de Nanterre-La Folie*











Location : Nanterre

System : Réseau Express Régional

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2022

Type : Train station

Platforms : 4



























































https://defense-92.fr/chantier/chantier-eole-derriere-la-grande-arche-la-gare-de-nanterre-emerge-60607


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Sorbonne Nouvelle University - Campus Nation*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Paris, 12th arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Education

Floor area : 39 345 m²

Architects : Christian de Portzamparc









































http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project%2Finterface&sRef=A1LGD25R


















































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Hôtel Meininger Paris Porte de Vincennes*


Location : Paris, 12th arrondissement, 31 boulevard Carnot

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Hotel

Floor area : 7 956 m²

Architects : DVVD













































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Villa M*


Location : Paris, 15th arrondissement, 24-30 boulevard Pasteur

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 6 185 m²

Architects : Triptyque Architecture









































https://www.facebook.com/VillaMParis/posts/3355805214445319


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Altaïs Evolution*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Montreuil, 65 rue du Capitaine Dreyfus

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 39 387 m²

Height : 88 m

Floors : 27

Architects : Landscale


























































































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Ecole de musique d’Élancourt*


Location : Élancourt

Status : Complete rehabilitation

Completion : October 2018

Type : Education

Floor area : 890 m²

Architects : Opus 5


































































































































Photos by Luc Boegly.


----------



## [email protected]

Bye bye London, hello Paris! :cheers:


> The European Banking Authority Leaves London
> 
> Forbes
> May 31, 2019
> 
> Yesterday, May 30, an important part of London’s influence in the European financial world quietly slipped away. The European Banking Authority (EBA) closed its Canary Wharf office. There was no press release, no news report, only a statement on its website giving its new address. On Monday, June 3, it will re-open in Paris, France.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Europlaza tower, where the London-based European Banking Authority (EBA) has just relocated, stands in the La Defense business district in Paris, France, on Wednesday April 10, 2019. The Paris region government has been a key driver of France’s Project Brexit.
> 
> The EBA’s relocation is, of course, due to Brexit. In January 2017, the U.K.’s Prime Minister, Theresa May, announced that the U.K. would leave the EU’s Single Market (SM) and end the jurisdiction of the European Court of Justice (CJEU) in the U.K. From that moment onwards, the eventual departure of the EBA, along with its sister the European Medicines Agency (EMA), from the U.K. was certain.
> 
> The U.K. tried hard to hang on to the EBA. The Department for Exiting the EU (DexEU) claimed that its future was “a matter for negotiation.” But the EU negotiators saw it differently. The EBA is a Single Market institution operating under EU law. No way could it remain in a country that was leaving the Single Market and repudiating the CJEU’s jurisdiction.
> 
> Mrs. May’s fateful decision was the first of many blows to the City of London over the course of the Brexit negotiations. At the time, many people thought that British financial institutions would retain passporting rights to the European marketplace. So the EBA’s relocation didn’t seem that big a deal. But now, over two years on, there is no agreement that would preserve existing access to the EU for City institutions. Passporting rights are for the birds, and even regulatory equivalence is by no means certain.
> 
> [...]
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/france...banking-authority-leaves-london/#5706252e1715


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*SmartSide*


Location : Clichy / Saint-Ouen, rue Morel

Status : Complete

Completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 39 900 m²

Architects : Ateliers 2/3/4/




















































































































































Photos by Charly Broyez


----------



## Demos-cratos

[email protected] said:


> Bye bye London, hello Paris! :cheers:


We are talking about 170 workstations, it's a drop of water compared to the number of people working in finance in London ...
This image of the europlaza tower is misleading, one would think that it is the whole tower that is rented and that 5000 executives will disembark in Paris.

But fortunately I'm here to ensure the recovery of the truth through the article "Parisian" which states that it is 170 posts, or even a floor of the tower europlaza lol! ! !

London will remain a major financial center after its brexit, its liberation from the dictatorship of Brussels will bring him prosperity and especially his freedom.

freedom that they will use to prosper as the English have always done!

After more than two years, the Europeanists are in trouble to find the least article that go in their direction but the announced apocalypse never took place and will never take place haha!

source : http://www.leparisien.fr/hauts-de-seine-92/la-defense-l-autorite-bancaire-europeenne-a-choisi-sa-tour-11-09-2018-7884297.php


----------



## bat753

WTF ?! We don't care about your silly opinion, go back to your sandbox


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ Demos Cratos I think you have the wrong mindthinking: the question is "Where is the money?" as well as any headquarter in the world (i don't have the answer)

For example, Amazon is nothing in Europe except in Dublin where is its EMEA HQ. And where only a few of its staff is currently working compared to other countries.


----------



## Bren

Demos-cratos said:


> After more than two years, the Europeanists are in trouble to find the least article that go in their direction but the announced apocalypse never took place and will never take place haha!


AFAIK Brexit is still to be delivered.


----------



## lucky5

What freedom are you talking about? Be specific and you will see that they will not gain in freedom from brexit.


----------



## Wayden21

Demos-cratos said:


> We are talking about 170 workstations, it's a drop of water compared to the number of people working in finance in London ...
> This image of the europlaza tower is misleading, one would think that it is the whole tower that is rented and that 5000 executives will disembark in Paris.
> 
> But fortunately I'm here to ensure the recovery of the truth through the article "Parisian" which states that it is 170 posts, or even a floor of the tower europlaza lol! ! !
> 
> London will remain a major financial center after its brexit, its liberation from the dictatorship of Brussels will bring him prosperity and especially his freedom.
> 
> freedom that they will use to prosper as the English have always done!
> 
> After more than two years, the Europeanists are in trouble to find the least article that go in their direction but the announced apocalypse never took place and will never take place haha!
> 
> source : http://www.leparisien.fr/hauts-de-seine-92/la-defense-l-autorite-bancaire-europeenne-a-choisi-sa-tour-11-09-2018-7884297.php


How can you read what intelligent people say in this forum and still being that stupid? Brexit haven't happened yet, how could we evaluate its impact on Britain's economy then? :nuts:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Hôtel-Dieu*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Paris, 4th arrondissement

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : 2025

Type : Hospital, residential, shops

Floor area : 20 000 m²

Architects : LBA / Anne Démians / Pierre Antoine Gatier


More images of the project :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Shift*


Location : Issy-les-Moulineaux, 34-44 rue Guynemer

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 45 700 m²

Architects : Arte Charpentier Architectes



























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Demos-cratos

bat753 said:


> WTF ?! We don't care about your silly opinion, go back to your sandbox


if brisavoine can leave his opinion by speaking of a fact, I can say my opinion too? especially since his article was deliberately exaggerated given the facts ...



> How can you read what intelligent people say in this forum and still being that stupid? Brexit haven't happened yet, how could we evaluate its impact on Britain's economy then?


the apocalypse was to take place just after the vote of the brexit according to the Europeanists and according to the president of the IMF (Christine Lagarde).

It's been two years since the Brexit was acted, the economic actors do not act at the last minute, they have largely integrated this fact and despite that continue to invest heavily in the UK and it is not the day after Brexit effective that the companies will act ... it is true not know the bases of a strategy of company ...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Aquarel*


Location : Issy-les-Moulineaux, Pont d'Issy

Status : Complete

Completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 31 000 m²

Height : 42 m

Floors : 8

Architects : Arte Charpentier / Loci Anima












































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Bridge (Orange HQ)*


Location : Issy-les-Moulineaux, Pont d'Issy

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 57 896 m²

Floors : 8

Architects : Jean-Paul Viguier































































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Eria*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Puteaux

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 25 425 m²

Height : 59 m

Floors : 13

Architects : Christian de Portzamparc



























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Josedc

stunning projects


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*21 Châteaudun*


Location : Paris, 9th arrondissement

Status : Complete renovation

Completion : April 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 11 297 m²

Architects : DTACC

















































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/










http://www.dtacc.com/fr/pages/DTACC-news1.html


----------



## MedC

God how i love art deco architecture, the restoration is really well done. Gota love the metalworks on that particular building.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Vélizy 2 Extension*


Location : Vélizy-Villacoublay

Status : Complete

Estimated completion : March 2019

Type : Shopping mall

Floor area : 23 868 m²

Architects : L35 / Atelier Lalo


Overview :

























































Photos by Vincent Baillais.


Cinema :






















































































































Photos by Michel Denancé.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Hôtel Grand Powers*

Official site


Location : Paris, 8th arrondissement, 52 rue François 1er

Status : Complete renovation

Completion : 2019

Type : Hotel

Rooms : 50

Architects : Bastie-Behzadi


New luxury hotel located in the Triangle d'Or.























































































































































































Photos by Romain Ricard.


----------



## oneself

ZeusUpsistos said:


> Historic buildings are very protected and their replacement by modern buildings, like here, is extremely rare. We are far away of what can be done in other cities around the world. While I can't be happy to see them destroyed, nor would I have support their demolition, these weren't the most remarkable buildings in Paris and you can find hundreds and hundreds of very similar ones in the city.
> 
> To say that the new building could be find anywhere else seems a bit exagerated too since what's interesting in it is the interaction between the contemporary architecture and the haussmannian one, thanks to the reflections. Also, La Samaritaine is historically heterogeneous, having some Art Nouveau and Art Deco buildings (and until then Haussmanian), it now has a contemporary one, I think that's also interesting and unique. I'm actually not even sure myself if I like it or not, though I really love the reflections as a photographer, but I think we should accept it as it is and move on, as long as we are not defiguring the city, which is not the case.



No it is not acceptable. Your mindsest is the beginning of the end. That's because you accept that little change that the worse will happen in the futur. And you will accept it too.


It's not because it's rare that it's forgivable, destructing old building by new ones, even in rare process, is the beginning of the next step who is destructing more and more until we are in the same degres than others cities already do.


The building by Sanaa is kinda great (but not marvelous at all), but was build after destructing old buildings who was great and does not deserve destruction. The old building was proudly standing, in great shape, in harmony with others buildings around them, and we destructed them without any shame, because many of people have the same mindset as you.

"its ok its just one or two building, see around, paris have 200 buildings like that, so we can destruct one or two per month/years, thats ok, dont be rude"

If we think like that in 50/100 years paris will be completely defigurated/changed, in fact paris is already defigurated in many district. And people like you are the perfect partner in crime.

There was litteraly NO good reasons to destroy theses old buildings who were in good conditions. Outside of profit; globalism and capitalism ideology.

It is not acceptable. Like i said before, if you accept that, you will accept worse soon.

The place was better before than now, the new modern building is not bad but not better that what he replace. The harmony and homogeneity of the place is destroyed. 

This building by Sanaa belongs to La Défense, not here.


----------



## 676882

Why Rivoli is THAT dirty? I live on the border of 5th/13th and it's clean here. Honestely I can't understand why centre-ville can't be managed. Poor tourists who get off on Palais-Royal to visit Louvre...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

oneself said:


> No it is not acceptable. Your mindsest is the beginning of the end. That's because you accept that little change that the worse will happen in the futur. And you will accept it too.
> 
> It's not because it's rare that it's forgivable, destructing old building by new ones, even in rare process, is the beginning of the next step who is destructing more and more until we are in the same degres than others cities already do.
> 
> The building by Sanaa is kinda great (but not marvelous at all), but was build after destructing old buildings who was great and does not deserve destruction. The old building was proudly standing, in great shape, in harmony with others buildings around them, and we destructed them without any shame, because many of people have the same mindset as you.
> 
> "its ok its just one or two building, see around, paris have 200 buildings like that, so we can destruct one or two per month/years, thats ok, dont be rude"
> 
> If we think like that in 50/100 years paris will be completely defigurated/changed, in fact paris is already defigurated in many district. And people like you are the perfect partner in crime.
> 
> There was litteraly NO good reasons to destroy theses old buildings who were in good conditions. Outside of profit; globalism and capitalism ideology.
> 
> It is not acceptable. Like i said before, if you accept that, you will accept worse soon.
> 
> The place was better before than now, the new modern building is not bad but not better that what he replace. The harmony and homogeneity of the place is destroyed.


Don't twist what I said please and don't accuse me based on your understanding (especially of "partner in crime", which is quite the accusation).

My mindset is not the "beginning of the end", I never said that I was ok with the fact of demolishing historic buildings, every month (seriously ?), year or anytime, I said that I wasn't supporting it but since it has been done in this case and had already been discussed a lot, well let's not cry about it our all life as long as they are not reproducing it again and again, which is not and will not be the case, no matter how dramatic you can be. I'm not accepting their demolition, I'm accepting the fact that it happenned.

And what do you think there was before these haussmanian buildings ? Even more older buildings. Were they worth being destroyed, were they not ? Was it the right of Haussmann and Napoléon III to destroyed them and plenty others (here, we're talking about hundreds of demolitions) ? Are you also complaining about 70's buildings that are currently being replaced by dozen, even though some presents an architectural interest ? Because that's a reality compared to your supposed defiguration of the "historic city".

These buildings below were also destroyed, that's a shame, but it's in the past. And they were far more interesting than the ones we are talking about that have very few ornementations, yet they have all been forgotten and no one is complaining about their destruction now because it has been done and we can't change that.































oneself said:


> This building by Sanaa belongs to La Défense, not here.


We can also say that it's dangerous to have this philosophy because the city needs to revitalise itself otherwise it will just become an open museum for tourists. The purpose of a city is to live and evolve throughout the years and periods which includes its architecture; while respecting its past, which has not been done for the Samaritaine buildings, never said otherwise. But this specific new building by SANAA is where it belongs, because it has been designed for this location and interact with its environment. Not in La Défense where it would have less interest. Some day, La Défense will have buildings that are considered to be "old", and then what ? We will also stop building there ?


----------



## bat753

letranger said:


> Why Rivoli is THAT dirty? I live on the border of 5th/13th and it's clean here. Honestely I can't understand why centre-ville can't be managed. Poor tourists who get off on Palais-Royal to visit Louvre...


I have the feeling that tourists are also part of the problem...


----------



## SOG

I've been to Paris for the first time in my whole life.The beauty of the city is outstanding , bud sadly I've seen things that disgracefully i could have never imagined.The city is dirty, even important monuments and churches-St sulpice for example- , full of graffitis, rubbish, vomits,cigarettes etc. It's dangerous,unsafe, full of gipsy romanian kind of mafias and african as well.Uncivilized,rude people that we should think if fit within our countries.Paris should be a wonderful city,the headlight city of Europe. I admire french multiculturalism and cosmopiltanism, but that's not what is happening now.So so sad, i hope the city becomes in the next ten years the half of clean,safe and modern London has become, if not it will lose lots of important things in the way and the decadence will only be matter of time, if it's not underway sadly.


----------



## bat753

Glad if you don't come back, we don't like racists here in Paris !


----------



## SOG

I'm not a racist , in fact I'd say I admire french cosmpolitanism and the fact everyone in that society is able to get a better life. But with blind and close minded people like you, that thinks what happens is the fault of facist who doesn't want to accept other cultures neither other etnicities , Europe as we knew it-with different adapted, civilized cultures- is gonna die.Period.If you want,understand it and if not keep insulting, I think you can do it better giving your own arguments. Good luck and be careful with the rubbish¡


----------



## MedC

Instantly dismissing someone as racist for pointing out legitimate flaws in Paris is a bit stupid, especially when right in the same post the city is compared to London of all places. Even though i disagree that london is any better, especially under the helm of Sadiq Khan

It also is particularly hypocrite considering we often diss on Anne hidalgo and the managment of Paris by her and her predecessor...


----------



## bat753

SOG said:


> It's dangerous,unsafe, full of gipsy romanian kind of mafias and african as well.Uncivilized,rude people that we should think if fit within our countries.


Not racist ? LOL


----------



## MedC

^^No, it isn't. And don't tell me those who scam, harass or litterally robs tourists aren't of the senegalese (usually) mafias or roms. If you think that's racist to tell yourself "what the hell are they doing here?" and not find such behavior uncivilized then maybe you should be the one reflecting on yourself rather than call wolf.

If we could get off that moral high ground and stop playing ostriches we'd have a lot more done.

Anyhow, this isn't the place to have such a discussion,im sure there's a specific thread for that.


----------



## bat753

You're right, sorry, but I didn't find the "Racist" thread


----------



## Bidelson

bat753 said:


> Glad if you don't come back, we don't like racists here in Paris !





bat753 said:


> Not racist ? LOL





bat753 said:


> You're right, sorry, but I didn't find the "Racist" thread


How convenient it is to call someone a racist for his point of view... for the point of view to which any free person is entitled. We do not live in paradise, and we do not have to be angels and love everyone and everything, it is also interesting that you are so impudent and boorish that you did not take into account that a person was tactful and did not personally insult you.
But since you like to insult people... then you may not have noticed you are a fascist who criticizes with sarcasm forbids anyone to have a different point of view, not like yours.
You are nobody and nothing in order to force anyone to think the way you want.


----------



## bat753

Racist is an insult ?
I am a fascist then  

Anyway, end of "discussion".


----------



## KiffKiff

SOG said:


> I've been to Paris for the first time in my whole life.The beauty of the city is outstanding , bud sadly I've seen things that disgracefully i could have never imagined.The city is dirty, even important monuments and churches-St sulpice for example- , full of graffitis, rubbish, vomits,cigarettes etc. It's dangerous,unsafe, full of gipsy romanian kind of mafias and african as well.Uncivilized,rude people that we should think if fit within our countries.Paris should be a wonderful city,the headlight city of Europe. I admire french multiculturalism and cosmopiltanism, but that's not what is happening now.So so sad, i hope the city becomes in the next ten years the half of clean,safe and modern London has become, if not it will lose lots of important things in the way and the decadence will only be matter of time, if it's not underway sadly.


London ? Clean ? lol For tourists (75.000 people on TripAdvisor), London is not really cleanest than Paris. Both are dirty.


----------



## Axelferis

Paris is known to be beautiful and... dirty.
It’s a fact.
Japaneses said it.
Americans said it.
Frenchs said it.

I don’t why people visiting Paris shouldn’tbe allowed to say their feeling? :dunno:


----------



## Munwon

No one can deny Paris is degenerating.


----------



## Mephisto22

Well actually I live in Paris and I deny it.


----------



## Neric007

I work as a tour guide for American tourists and they tend to find that Paris is rather clean so this Paris bashing is really annoying.

As a matter of fact, I am always impressed by how many people on that forum seem to be looking at the Paris thread, will never say a word to comment on the projects but ALWAYS jump on the occasion to come and spread their poison and bash the city. It seriously saddens me to see witness so much stupidity and, yes for the most part, racism. Saying Paris is full of Africans is like saying London is full of Indians. Give me a break.

I live in Paris, I've lived in the US and in Hungary as well, saying Paris is city full of gipsies, Romanians and stuff is pure hatred or jealousy for that city, probably a mix of both. Paris is not perfect, but with 12 million people, you'll never have perfection. And if you think other big cities in Europe are better, it's just that they've created bubbles where tourists thrive completely ignoring what surrounds them and what is it they don't see or don't want to see as long as they can take their selfies.


----------



## DNSylvestre

I also live in Paris and can confirm that it's really dirty. Never would I have thought that New York is cleaner lol.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

We were "talking" about the architectural evolution of the city, but now we are even more off-subject. This city is a jewel, but has its flaws like every megacity. It depends which aspect you want to highlight more, but this is not the place to do so no matter what. So let's go back to our "Projects & Construction".


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Le Monde Headquarters*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Paris, 13th arrondissement, avenue Pierre Mendès-France

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 22 933 m²

Architects : Snøhetta













































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Parisian75

DNSylvestre said:


> I also live in Paris and can confirm that it's really dirty. Never would I have thought that New York is cleaner lol.


Live in it (19eme Arr) and think the same way :
Dirty, litters everywhere, tags (please don't call those things "streetart", most are visual pollution) ... Obvisouly there is no sense of public spirit in Paris ... Efforts has been done, but it's it truly not enough...

The actual municipal team is just incompetent for public spaces maintenance that's a fact. No one can deny it. as long as unable to manage street works plannings and deadlines... Woesome!hno:

Anyway, Paris is an amazing city, but should be much more maintained by educating young people to public spirit, and sorry for adults but the only way to make them becoming more responsible is to inflict heavy penalties... Litter : 180€ (200€ if it is a greasy one), Pissing : 150€, spitting : 100€, dog doodoo : 100€/dungs^^ ... And no tolerance toward offenders... carry out this politic for 5 years and you will see things changings drastically + a bigger budget to maintain cleanliness.


----------



## 676882

Well, my thought was maybe Hidalgo can do something, you know. Or she's obsessed with cyclists only. Wouldn't that be nice to clean the city at least before 2024


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tours Duo*

Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)

Official site


Location : Paris, 13th arrondissement, 51 rue Bruneseau

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 105 000 m²

Height : 180 m / 125 m

Floors : 39 / 27

Architects : Jean Nouvel









































https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&sRef=2APYFZUNP





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Le Berlier*


Location : Paris, 13th arrondissement

Status : Approved

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Residential, cultural

Floor area : 6 580 m²

Height : 50 m

Floors : 15

Architects : Moreau Kusunoki


The building permit has been granted.


----------



## Yako1

Neric007 said:


> I work as a tour guide for American tourists and they tend to find that Paris is rather clean so this Paris bashing is really annoying.
> 
> As a matter of fact, I am always impressed by how many people on that forum seem to be looking at the Paris thread, will never say a word to comment on the projects but ALWAYS jump on the occasion to come and spread their poison and bash the city. It seriously saddens me to see witness so much stupidity and, yes for the most part, racism. Saying Paris is full of Africans is like saying London is full of Indians. Give me a break.
> 
> I live in Paris, I've lived in the US and in Hungary as well, saying Paris is city full of gipsies, Romanians and stuff is pure hatred or jealousy for that city, probably a mix of both. Paris is not perfect, but with 12 million people, you'll never have perfection. And if you think other big cities in Europe are better, it's just that they've created bubbles where tourists thrive completely ignoring what surrounds them and what is it they don't see or don't want to see as long as they can take their selfies.


Who is saying that Paris is full of gypsies?? Isn't that Rome and other places in Italy. 

I hear a lot of people saying that Paris ( and London ) are full of Africans, Middle Easterners, Asians, etc.

Any city has good and bad parts.


----------



## Yako1

Skating stunt.. Made in Paris.. This is more than 10 years ago though. Looks like a good way to commute eh..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocFzmEfgpTw


----------



## dougdoug

Paris La Défense

SAM_0568 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0579 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0592 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr


----------



## dougdoug

Nanterre

SAM_0598 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0600 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0602 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0606 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0607 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0608 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0609 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0611 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0613 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0616 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0617 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0620 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0621 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0622 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

Vinci Headquarter

SAM_0632 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0633 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0635 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0636 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0637 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

Origine

SAM_0641 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr


----------



## Architecture lover

Munwon said:


> No one can deny Paris is degenerating.



Why am I having an impression you're always in western cities threads bashing? Are you having an issue with us in any sort of way?

For the rest who might not understand my statement:
This same *Munwon* guy, had once left a "quite the california dreaming" comment bellow a 
picture that included homeless people on the streets of LA.

Hey Munwon? Are you truly that bitter, vile, senseless, bigoted and miserable?

If it wasn't for the US you + your S. Korean city - Busan (as shown as your location), would've already been a colony of your "quite dreamy" northern neighbor itself. 

Stay civil and out of western threads.
Just because the US has a sympathy for you, it does not mean that, we - as Europeans share the same sentiment.


----------



## dougdoug

Trinity Tower

SAM_0661 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0665 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0659 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0655 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0666 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0671 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0672 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0677 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0678 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0680 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0682 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0687 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr


----------



## dougdoug

Saint Gobain Tower

SAM_0734 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0733 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0742 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0702 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0699 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0696 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0704 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0724 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0709 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0720 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr


----------



## dougdoug

Alto Tower

SAM_0715 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0717 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0727 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0721 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0731 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0732 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0735 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0736 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0737 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0746 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

SAM_0749 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr


----------



## dougdoug

Eria tower

SAM_0723 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr

Landscape tower

SAM_0668 by Morgan Walter, sur Flickr


----------



## Mephisto22

What is that new neighborhood in Nanterre with that flat iron building called ?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Trilogie*


Location : Asnières-sur-Seine

Status : Complete

Completion : July 2019

Type : Residential

Floor area : 13 650 m²

Floors : 18

Architects : Ateliers 234

















































https://twitter.com/Emerige





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## gdipasqu

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Trilogie*
> 
> 
> Location : Asnières-sur-Seine
> 
> Status : Complete
> 
> Completion : July 2019
> 
> Type : Residential
> 
> Floor area : 13 650 m²
> 
> Floors : 18
> 
> Architects : Ateliers 234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Emerige
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Better than expected ! +1


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Manufacture de la Mode*


Location : Aubervilliers

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 25 498 m²

Architects : Rudy Ricciotti



























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


----------



## Demos-cratos

*Paris 13th*










The project have many towers but the highest is 

172 mètres | 50 floors | Luxury housing ; students housing and offices


----------



## Demos-cratos

*PARIS - La Défense | Tours Pascal | Henri La Fonta | 1983 | 
101m & 73 m | Rénovation by Dominique Perrault, 2017-2020*

Photos by @Vincent1746



























A video to present this project :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*New Corner*


Location : Saint-Denis, 2 avenue du Stade de France

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 13 350 m²

Floors : 8

Architects : Anthony Béchu & Associés / Wilmotte & Associés



























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Curve*


Location : Saint-Denis, 13-17 rue du Landy

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 24 130 m²

Architects : Chartier Dalix


















































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Campus Condorcet - Aubervilliers*

Official site


Location : Aubervilliers

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : University campus

Floor area : 85 000 m²

Height : max. 56 m

Floors : max. 18

Architects : Jean-Christophe Quinton / Antonini Darmon / Brunet Saunier / Elizabeth de Portzamparc / K architectures / Lacoudre Architectures


















































































































































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

> *World's largest urban farm to open – on a Paris rooftop*
> 
> *The 14,000m² farm is set to open in the south-west of Paris early next year*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The new rooftop farm in Paris will be the largest of its kind in the world. Photograph: Valode & Pistre Architectes Atlav AJN_
> 
> 
> It’s a warm afternoon in late spring and before us rows of strawberry plants rustle in the breeze as the scent of fragrant herbs wafts across the air. Nearby, a bee buzzes lazily past. Contrary to appearances, however, we are not in an idyllic corner of the countryside but standing on the top of a six-storey building in the heart of the French capital.
> 
> Welcome to the future of farming in Paris – where a whole host of rooftop plantations, such as this one on the edge of the Marais, have been springing up of late. Yet this thriving operation is just a drop in the ocean compared to its new sister site. When that one opens, in the spring of 2020, it will be the largest rooftop farm in the world.
> 
> Currently under construction in the south-west of the city, this urban oasis will span approximately 14,000 sq metres (150695 sq feet) – also making it the largest urban farm in Europe. With the plan to grow more than 30 different plant species, the site will produce around 1,000kg of fruit and vegetables every day in high season. Tended by around 20 gardeners, they will also be using entirely organic methods. [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The aim is for the farm to be a global model for sustainability. Photograph: Valode & Pistre Architectes Atlav AJN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Local residents will also have an opportunity to lease small plots of their own. Photograph: Valode & Pistre Architectes Atlav AJN_


https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2019/aug/13/worlds-largest-urban-farm-to-open-on-a-paris-rooftop


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Chapelle International*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Paris, 18th arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020 (1st phase)

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 150 000 m²

Height : max. 55 m

Floors : max. 17


























































































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*New Roland-Garros*

Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)


Location : Paris, 16th arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020 / 2021

Type : Tennis stadium

Capacity : 15 225 (Court Philippe Chatrier)

Architects : ACD Girardet et Associés / DVVD
































The first wing of the Central Court's retractable roof has been installed on the tracks :





























Next to it, the Court n°1 is now totally gone. It will be replaced by a new plaza.










http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=roland_garros


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Saint-Gobain*

Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)


Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 48 900 m²

Height : 178 m

Floors : 44

Architects : Valode et Pistre























The "head" of the tower is almost complete :














































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*ZAC des Studios - Building AF4A9*


Location : Chessy

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : n/a

Type : Residential, office

Floor area : 10 100 m²

Architects : Quadri Fiore


----------



## AbidM

What a beauty.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tours Duo*

Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)

Official site


Location : Paris, 13th arrondissement, 51 rue Bruneseau

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 105 000 m²

Height : 180 m / 125 m

Floors : 39 / 27

Architects : Jean Nouvel
































https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&sRef=2APYFZUNP





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*222 rue de Charenton*


Location : Paris, 12th arrondissement

Status : Complete

Completion : 2019

Type : Residential

Floor area : 1 795 m²

Architects : Avenier Cornejo


























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Neric007

^^

Never heard of that project before but it's a nice discovery !


----------



## thewoog

Really great CGI's on the development website.


----------



## gdipasqu

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *ZAC des Studios - Building AF4A9*
> 
> 
> Location : Chessy
> 
> Status : Proposed
> 
> Estimated completion : n/a
> 
> Type : Residential, office
> 
> Floor area : 10 100 m²
> 
> Architects : Quadri Fiore


There is a thread for this project ?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

There is one for the all district (in the french section) which is characterized by its Art Deco architecture.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Bourse de Commerce - Pinault Collection*

Specific thread (fr)

Official site


Location : Paris, 1st arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Museum

Floor area : 7 700 m²

Architects : Tadao Ando / NeM architectes























Photos from this summer :





































https://twitter.com/BourseCommerce


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Alto*

Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)


Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 51 200 m²

Height : 160 m

Floors : 37

Architects : IF Architecture / SRA Architectes




































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris Parc*


Location : Paris, 5th arrondissement

Status : Approved

Estimated completion : 2022

Type : Research center

Floor area : 15 922 m²

Height : 31 m

Architects : BIG / OFF / OXO


The project, initiated 10 years ago, has been on hold for a long time, but we finally got some fresh news. The president of the Pierre-et-Marie-Curie University, where the project will be built, announced that they were negociating for the construction contract. Since it received approval last summer, the work could start quickly after that.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Regards en Seine*


Location : Saint-Cloud, 24-26, rue Dailly

Status : Complete

Completion : 2019

Type : Residential

Floor area : 2 823 m²

Architects : Thierry Melot


The project included the reconstruction of the pavillon Lescœur (1866), which had to be destroyed due to ground instability, as well as the construction of a new building, mixing two architectural styles, Second Empire on the street and contemporary on the other side.
















































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Pictures from the webcam in early July (which cease functioning since then), a few weeks before completion :



















https://www.interconstruction.fr/suivez-en-temps-reel-levolution-du-chantier-regards-en-seine-a-saint-cloud-92/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Ouest Village*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Puteaux

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Residential

Floor area : 11 876 m²

Height : 63 m

Floors : 16

Architects : Breitman & Breitman


















































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## DiogoBaptista

That's some Disneyland Paris extention? :troll:


----------



## KiffKiff

DiogoBaptista said:


> That's some Disneyland Paris extention? :troll:


This looks less disneyesque than the Pena Palace.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

The last comment was offensive and especially made to attack me.
Because purposely you chose an example from my country.

Can't we just give a more frontal, comical opinion (about an object) that someone will soon come just to want to bring you down (yourself)?

Your attitude toward the situation was immature. You are clearly offended, bothered and you had to downplay others. And that is what I found most deplorable attitude.

If you want to talk about Pena Palace as a grown person you should go to the Pena topic, and you can give your opinion, which will soon be debated, and not for the purpose of offense. Even though you saying the same as I said about the last project. And I will not gonna act as a child by giving French examples, as worse than, to demean you and make yourself feel inferior.
This is unethical.

The difference here is that my Disneyland comment was not used to offend you, but to criticize a project itself, as what you have wrote in response was clearly chosen directed at me and in order to poke me and start a larger discussion. . I am giving my answer to what I found offensive, focusing only on the comparison Pena - that project, and not resorting to even more objects of insult and superiority / inferiorization.

Your comment also revealed ignorance! At least Pena Palace it is not fake as the last project. And thats why I call it as a Disneyland extention.

Pena Palace is a work of pure expression of the Romantic Movement. Sintra became the first centre of European Romantic architecture and influenced the development of landscape architecture throughout Europe. Its visited by millions of people and recognized by the highest instances. Its a national monument and a UNESCO World Heritage Site, as an outstanding universal value.

You should get some culture! And don't forget to visit Sintra and Pena for their unique value!


----------



## Iron_

del


----------



## Gui

DiogoBaptista said:


> The last comment was offensive and especially made to attack me.
> Because purposely you chose an example from my country.
> 
> Can't we just give a more frontal, comical opinion (about an object) that someone will soon come just to want to bring you down (yourself)?
> 
> Your attitude toward the situation was immature. You are clearly offended, bothered and you had to downplay others. And that is what I found most deplorable attitude.


Thanks for this off-topic ! I'm French and I totally approve your comment. 
I've been to the Pena palace and I can say it's a wonderful landmark. All the scenery is fabulous, the Forest, the extravagance of the castle. Comparing La Pena to this bs real estate program is utterly idiotic and disrepectful.
And, as a "Great Parisian" myself, I confirm that I feel ashamed by all these neo-classic wtf concrete stupidities. They are an offense to the architecture they try to mock and an offense to the future buyers/renters because we all know they are being built with a "low cost at all cost" mindset.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Clos Saint-Louis*


Location : Saint-Germain-en-Laye

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : n/a

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 53 865 m²

Architects : Bechu + Associés / AHA


Winning proposal for the redevelopment of the hospital district in Saint-Germain-en-Laye :


----------



## rvlaa

saint gobain tower in construction


----------



## Axelferis

Could i ? ^^



ZeusUpsistos said:


> The construction of the eastern section of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will start this month. It will be 23 km long with 12 stations and fully underground, between Saint-Denis Pleyel and Champigny Centre. Depending on the western and last section of the line (between Saint-Denis Pleyel and Pont de Sèvres), which might be delayed, the line, at the completion of the eastern section in 2030, could either work as 2 separate services (Pont de Sèvres - Noisy-Champs and Saint-Denis Pleyel - Champigny Centre) or one line with a branch like current
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pont de Sèvres - Noisy-Champs or Saint-Denis Pleyel).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are all the stations of the eastern section.
> 
> *Saint-Denis Pleyel* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stade de France* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mairie d'Aubervilliers* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fort d'Aubervilliers* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bobigny - Drancy* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bobigny - Pablo Picasso* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pont de Bondy* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bondy* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rosny-Bois-Perrier* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Val de Fontenay* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nogent - Le Perreux* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Champigny Centre* :


----------



## bat753

What's the point to copy paste, once again, all these pictures ?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

I posted it on the Paris Metro thread, not on this one. And there are probably a lot of people here which are not looking at the Paris Metro thread, so it's ok to post it here too since it's about architecture.


----------



## bat753

ZeusUpsistos said:


> I posted it on the Paris Metro thread, not on this one. And there are probably a lot of people here which are not looking at the Paris Metro thread, so it's ok to post it here too since it's about architecture.


Oops, my bad ! icard:


----------



## Axelferis

bat753 said:


> Oops, my bad ! icard:


take ten seconds next time before posting


----------



## Architecture lover

The blue-grey painted steel against the cream colored stone facade looks so sophisticated and refined. Very French, I adore the combination. 



ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Regards en Seine*


----------



## el palmesano

ZeusUpsistos said:


>


are they gonna do that??? :bash::bash:


----------



## Axelferis

????


----------



## Wayden21

When I see underground station projects in London after watching those, I'm just laughing!


----------



## rvlaa

digging in the Line 16 is begining

http://www.leparisien.fr/seine-saint-denis-93/aulnay-sous-bois-le-creusement-de-la-ligne-16-du-metro-commence-15-09-2019-8152326.php


----------



## citysquared

rvlaa said:


> french kids dont deserve entertainment parks but only museums? :nuts:


of course they do but I was thinking along the lines of more hands-on entertainment like a science centre (Toronto's science centre) instead of just passive entertainment. Kids love science and playing games, which teaches creativity, problem solving and getting along with other kids. We've been to Disneyland and World, very expensive for what you get.


----------



## rvlaa

^^don't worry. There is also a science museum in paris


----------



## Iron_

^^
With a 'Cité des enfants' moreover :|


----------



## cristof

i am curious about the maintenance concerning the grand paris express stations


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Saint-Gobain*

Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)


Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 48 900 m²

Height : 178 m

Floors : 44

Architects : Valode et Pistre























The tower in the skyline :










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/48624286583/in/dateposted-public/



vincent1746 said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/





KiffKiff said:


> La Defense coucher de soleil by EC2015, sur Flickr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Porte de Montreuil*


Location : Paris, 20th arrondissement

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : 2022

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 58 500 m²

Architects : Atelier Georges / Tatiana Bilbao / Serie Architects


The winner of the Porte de Montreuil site for the international competition _Reinventing cities_ has been revealed today. The future low-carbon district, that will include reversible buildings and 300 new trees which will be planted on site, will emerged in 2023.


























































The site now :










http://www.tvk.fr/architecture/porte-de-montreuil


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tours Duo*

Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)

Official site


Location : Paris, 13th arrondissement, 51 rue Bruneseau

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 105 000 m²

Height : 180 m / 125 m

Floors : 39 / 27

Architects : Jean Nouvel









































https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&sRef=2APYFZUNP



Chrispic said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Eria*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Puteaux

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 25 425 m²

Height : 59 m

Floors : 13

Architects : Christian de Portzamparc

























Chrispic said:


>


----------



## Axelferis

Jeff Koon latest gift to the city of Paris:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180060522122752000


----------



## Demos-cratos




----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Hermitage Plaza*

Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)


Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under preparation

Estimated completion : 2024

Type : Mixed use

Floor area : 280 000 m²

Height : 320 m

Floors : 86 / 85

Architects : Foster + Partners


While Paris La Défense maintain its position against the two supertalls project, Hermitage announced by press release the start of preparatory work on one of the building that will be destroyed. The objective is to complete this phase before 2021 and then to follow up with the construction of the towers so that they can be completed for the 2024 Summer Olympics. The 3 lowrise buildings being built afterwards.


----------



## 676882

Gosh, I don't believe that already. they have been promising that for 10 years now


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*17&Co*


Location : Paris, 17th arrondissement

Status : Approved

Estimated completion : 2022

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 17 900 m²

Architects : Hardel Le Bihan


The project has been approved by the Council of Paris.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Nike Flagship Champs-Élysées*


Location : Paris, 8th arrondissement, 79 avenue des Champs-Elysées

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Store, office

Floor area : 7 700 m²

Architects : VP design




> *The Most Expensive Real Estate On Paris’s Champs Elysées Sold For €613 Million*
> 
> It’s a new record price for real estate in what’s known as “the most beautiful avenue in the world:” A building located at 79, avenue des Champs Elysées, was sold for €613 million and will house the headquarters of the French staff of Nike, the American sports equipment supplier, as well as its third "House of Innovation" store.
> 
> The building has an area estimated at 7,700 square meters (83,000 square feet) and includes 4,300 square meters (46,000 square feet) of retail space.
> 
> The price paid for the Art Déco property, beats the €600 million paid by Apple for 114 avenue des Champs-Elysées for one of its flagship stores and is equivalent to a staggering €80,000 per square meter [...]


https://www.forbes.com/sites/ceciliarodriguez/2019/10/03/the-most-expensive-real-estate-in-pariss-champs-elyses-sold-to-nike-for-613-million/#54a93d7d277c








































The already renovated part of the building :














































http://www.vpdesign.fr/fr/projets/79-champs-elysees


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Gare du Nord*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Paris, 10th arrondissement, 112 rue de Maubeuge

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : 2024

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 88 000 m²

Architects : Valode et Pistre




> *Gare du Nord, Europe's busiest station, may get bigger*
> 
> Europe's busiest train station, Paris' bustling Gare du Nord, may get a much-needed facelift after a government tribunal Friday approved part of a 600-million-euro ($663-million) plan to enlarge and modernise the 155-year-old edifice.
> 
> A noisy hive of passengers and shoppers, the station serves as a stop for the Eurostar from London, the Thalys from Belgium, Germany and the Netherlands, four suburban trainlines, and two Paris metros.
> 
> Its 35,000-odd square metres, which accommodates about 700,000 passengers every day -- growing to an estimated 800,000 by 2024 and 900,000 by 2030 -- will more than tripled to 124,000 m2 under the project proposed by national railway operator SNCF and property developer Ceetrus.
> 
> The aim is to finish the new and improved Gare du Nord in time for the 2024 Olympics in Paris [...]


https://www.france24.com/en/20191011-gare-du-nord-europe-s-busiest-station-may-get-bigger


----------



## 676882

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Gare du Nord*
> ...may get bigger...
> 
> ...government tribunal Friday approved part of a 600-million-euro ($663-million) plan to enlarge and modernise the 155-year-old edifice...


So will it or what?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

It will. The building permit should be granted by the end of the year and the work start early next year, if no more complications.


----------



## Make it so n1

It's a shame but I don't think hermitage plaza will ever be built, unfortunate because they look good, the developer should have gone to Moscow or London instead and they would be built by now


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*52 Champs-Elysées*


Location : Paris, 8th arrondissement

Status : Complete renovation

Completion : 2019

Type : Office, store

Floor area : 25 615 m²

Architects : PCA-STREAM

























































































































Photos by Jean-Philippe Mesguen.


----------



## rvlaa

Iron_ said:


> ^^
> Source ? Aucune info là-dessus ni aucun rendu d'architecte alors que les démolitions ont commencé ! Ce serait alarmant.


The first projects will be shown at the SIMI real estate event in december


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

The new *Pavilion 6* of the *Paris expo Porte de Versailles* has been inaugurated this week and with it Jean Nouvel's iconic "Auvent".






























https://twitter.com/ateliersjnouvel


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*L'Arbre de vie*

Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)


Location : Créteil

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : n/a

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 50 000 m²

Height : 100 m +

Architects : OXO Architectes


New tower proposal near the future Grand Paris Express station *Créteil L'Échat*.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Olympic Village Paris 2024*


Location : Saint-Denis / Ile Saint-Denis / Saint-Ouen

Status : Under demolition

Estimated completion : End 2023

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 300 000 m²

Lead architect : Dominique Perrault


Renders of the sectors D and E have been reveiled yesterday.

*Sector D* :








































*Sector E* :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Landscape*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : La Défense, Puteaux

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 72 528 m²

Height : 101 m

Floors : 28

Architects : Dominique Perrault

























nowolves said:


>
















































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Alto*

Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)


Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction (Topped out)

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 51 200 m²

Height : 160 m

Floors : 37

Architects : IF Architecture / SRA Architectes






















































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Forêt de Pierrelaye-Bessancourt*

Official site


Location : Pierrelaye, Méry-sur-Oise, Bessancourt, Saint-Ouen l’Aumône, Herblay, Frepillon, Taverny

Status : Under development

Estimated completion : 2030

Type : Forest

Surface : 1 350 ha
































Far from the concrete and the skyscrapers projects of Paris (metaphorically because it's actually less than 15 km away from La Défense), the first tree of the *Forêt de Pierrelaye-Bessancourt* has been planted this Monday. The new forest of 1350 hectares and more than 1 million trees is the first project of this type in France since the creation of the Forêt des Landes back in the 19th century. The 30 tree species have been selected by taking into account climate change with more resilient species. The project is expected to take at least 10 years.










https://www.onf.fr/onf/+/5f8::lonf-plante-le-premier-arbre-de-la-foret-de-la-plaine-de-pierrelaye-bessancourt.html


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Innside by Melia Paris Charles de Gaulle*


Location : Roissy-en-France, 9 rue du Voyageur

Status : Complete

Completion : 2019

Type : Hotel

Floor area : 11 350 m²

Architects : SCAU



































































http://www.scau.com/fr/article/decouvrez-les-photos-de-l-hotel-innside-by-melia-a-roissy-par-salem-mostefaoui


----------



## Demos-cratos

Breathtaking! It is an unusual and grandiose spectacle that we have offered this Friday. Nathan Paulin, world champion of the highline and four of his acolytes to employees of La Défense. Suspended to more than 170 meters to high high speed.

A majestic show accomplished for the next edition of the Telethon to be held on December 6th and 7th. "It's been two years that we work with the Telethon. They asked us to continue this collaboration. Suddenly have been proposed to the Defense, "says Alexander Gomez de Miranda, the association Sangle Dessus Dessous who has done everything planned. His crossing will be broadcast during this 33rd edition of the Telethon.


















Source : https://defense-92.fr/solidarite/pour-le-telethon-nathan-paulin-a-marche-dans-le-ciel-de-la-defense-62599


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Student Housing | Campus Descartes*


Location : Champs-sur-Marne

Status : Completed

Completion : 2019

Type : Residential

Floor area : 5 620 m²

Floors : 9

Architects : Eric Bartolo / Atelier Villemard Associés






























































































Photos by Clément Guillaume.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Canopy*


Location : Le Pré-Saint-Gervais, rue Lazare Carnot

Status : Complete rehabilitation

Completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 6 559 m²

Architects : PCA-STREAM



































































https://www.pca-stream.com/fr/projets/canopy-pre-saint-gervais-14




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Lots 5 & 6 | ZAC des Grands Moulins*


Location : Pantin

Status : Complete

Completion : 2019

Type : Residential

Units : 88

Floor area : 6 000 m²

Architects : Avenier Cornejo












































































https://divisare.com/projects/417068-avenier-cornejo-architectes-simone-bossi-schnepp-renou-housing-along-the-ourcq-canal




































































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Neric007

^^

Neat, sober and beautiful !


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*26 quai de l'Aisne*


Location : Pantin

Status : Complete

Completion : 2019

Type : Residential

Units : 185

Floor area : 14 377 m²

Architects : Chartier Dalix





















































































Photos by Takuji Shimmura.























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Porte Maillot station*











Location : Paris, 17th arrondissement

System : RER d'Île-de-France

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2022

Floor area : 8 870 m²

Architects : Agence Duthilleul

Connections :



















































































https://www.rer-eole.fr/actualite/retour-en-images-sur-les-travaux-de-la-porte-maillot-novembre-2019/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Altaïs Evolution*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Montreuil, 65 rue du Capitaine Dreyfus

Status : Complete renovation

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 39 387 m²

Height : 88 m

Floors : 27

Architects : Landscale / Reichen & Robert
















































































































Photos by Sergio Grazia.


----------



## Demos-cratos

:hug::hug::hug:*Paris La Défense Christmas 2019* :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Aurore*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under renovation / extension

Estimated completion : End 2021

Type : Office

Floor area : 38 855 m²

Height : 131 m

Floors : 33

Architects : Jean-Paul Viguier / Sisto Studios


All renders of the renovation project mixed with the redevelopment of the surrounding spaces :


----------



## Marc_en_polo

*PARIS | Projects &amp; Construction*

del


----------



## Dale

Most of these projects are of the highest quality. But I’m curious. How widespread are the demonstrations ? Would they be evident to the average tourist ?


----------



## citysquared

Samaritaine was a long time coming but well worth the wait. Wow!


----------



## Cyril

*"Tours Duo" project under construction - 2019.12.29*



















As a reminder, these are two 27/39-floor towers:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Happy new year everyone ! *




















© EPA / AFP


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

_The Best of 2019_​

Here is a compilation of the best project (according to me) that have been delivered last year.




















© Charly Broyez

_*Kosmo, Ateliers 234*_





































© Jean-Philippe Mesguen / 11h45

_*52 Champs-Élysées / Galeries Lafayette Champs-Élysées, PCA-STREAM / BIG*_



















© Romain Ricard

_*Coco, Corinne Sachot*_



















© C.Guibbaud / Camille Gharbi

_*Court Simonne Mathieu, Marc Mimram*_



















© Charlotte Donker

_*Cité de l'Économie, Ateliers Lion*_



















© Sergio Grazia

_*Tour Altaïs Evolution, Landscale / Reichen & Robert*_



















© Jared Chulski

_*UNIC, MAD*_



















© Jean-Philippe Mesguen

_*173 Haussmann, PCA-STREAM*_



















© VIB Architecture / Guillaume Bontemps

_*Institut de l'Audition, VIB Architecture*_



















© Air-images Production / Arthur Weidmann

_*Tour Saint-Gobain, Valode et Pistre*_


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

_Paris Skyscrapers 2010 - 2019​_

Buildings above 150 meters that has been completed during the last decade.

*Tour First* | 231 m | 2011




















© KPF


*Tour Carpe Diem* | 162 m | 2013


















© Peter Aaron


*Tour Majunga* | 194 m | 2014


















© Jean-Paul Viguier et Associés


*Tour D2* | 171 m | 2014


















© Pierre-Elie de Pibrac / Mathieu Ducros


*Tribunal de Paris* | 160 m | 2017


















© Sergio Grazia


*Tour Saint-Gobain* | 178 m | 2019


















© Air-images Production / Arthur Weidmann


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

_What's next ?​_
Skyscrapers close to achievement or that will soon rise in the sky of Paris. Only projects with known design and high chances of completion are referenced.

*Tour Alto* | 160 m | 2020 | Topped out






























© Arthur Weidmann


*Tour Trinity* | 167 m | 2020 | Topped out




























© Arthur Weidmann


*Tours Duo* | 180 m / 125 m | 2021 | Under construction




























https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&sRef=2APYFZUNP


*Tour Hekla* | 220 m | 2022 | Under construction




























https://www.in-interiors.fr/2019/12/05/hekla-une-tour-signee-jean-nouvel/


*Tour des Jardins de l'Arche* | 206 m | 2023 | Approved

_Work is expected to start this year._




















*Tours Sisters* | 229 m | 2023 | Approved

_Work is expected to start this year._




















*The Link* | 242 m | 2023 | Approved

_Demolition work of the Michelet building is expected to start this year._




















*Tour Triangle* | 177 m | 2024 | Approved

_Work could start this year._




















*Tour Montparnasse* | 232 m | 2024 | Approved

_Work is expected to start in 2021._




















*Hermitage Plaza* | 320 m x2 | 2024 | Approved

_Preparatory work for the demolition of the first building is under way. Demolitions are expected this year while the construction of the towers should start in 2021._




















*Le Village Vertical* | 180 m | 2024 | Proposed




















*Tour de Charenton* | 180 m | 2025 | Proposed





















Tallest buildings in Paris by 2025 :

*1. Hermitage Plaza (East tower) | 320 m
2. Hermitage Plaza (South tower) | 320 m
3. The Link | 242 m
4. Tour Montparnasse | 232 m
5. Tour First | 231 m
6. Tours Sisters | 229 m
7. Tour Hekla | 220 m
8. Tour des Jardins de l'Arche | 206 m
9. Tour Majunga | 194 m
10. Tour Total Coupole | 187 m
11. Tour T1 | 185 m
12. Tour Granite | 184 m
13. Le Village Vertical | 180 m
14. Tour de Charenton | 180 m
15. Tour Duo 1 | 180 m
16. Tour CB21 | 179 m 
17. Tour Areva | 178 m
18. Tour Saint-Gobain | 178 m
19. Tour Triangle | 177 m
20. Tour D2 | 171 m
21. Tour Alicante | 167 m
22. Tour Chassagne | 167 m
23. Tour Trinity | 167 m
24. Tour EDF | 165 m
25. Tour Carpe Diem | 162 m
26. Cœur Défense | 161 m
27. Tribunal de Paris | 160 m
28. Tour Alto | 160 m
29. Tour Adria | 155 m
30. Tour Égée | 155 m
31. Tour Ariane | 152 m*











_La Défense in 2025 (Air² project has been replaced by a refurbishment of the tour Aurore). Visual by Y-VISUAL._


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

_What could have been​_
And as a "bonus", a list of skyscrapers that could have seen the light of day in the last decade.

*Hermitage Towers* | 309 m | 2010 | Cancelled

_Replaced by Hermitage Plaza._













*Tour Signal* | 301 m | 2010 | Cancelled











*Tour Generali* | 318 m (then 265 m) | 2011 | Cancelled

_Replaced by the Tour Saint-Gobain._











*Tour Osmose* | 284 m | 2013 | Cancelled

_Replaced by the Tour Hekla._











*Tour PB22* | 235 m / 145 m | 2014 | Cancelled

_Replaced by The Link._











*Tours du Pont d'Issy* | 189 m / 160 m / 145 m | 2015 | Cancelled











*Tour Phare* | 297 m | 2015 | Cancelled

_Replaced by the Tours Sisters._











*Tours Erosia* | 235 m x2 | 2016 | Cancelled













*Tour Air²* | 204 m | 2017 | Cancelled

_Replaced by a refurbishment of the tour Aurore._











*Tour Ava* | 142 m | 2017 | Cancelled


----------



## patataylasaña

Nice, great job!


----------



## DNSylvestre

Thank you for all the updates you've given us the past year ZeusUpsistos. Your work does not go unnoticed!


----------



## Axelferis

:applause: Zeusupsistos for the work made.

My only regrets towers abandoned are Generali and Phare.
They would have changed drastically the skyline.

The ancient version of Hermitage towers was a visual disaster without any imagination.
May the skies blessed that this design was refused.


----------



## Demos-cratos

*Bonne année 2020 à tous ! Happy new year 2020    * (Pictures from ZeusPItos - the best) 

[/B][/SIZE]




















© EPA / AFP


----------



## melads

It is good that there is a 2nd cluster that will be forming in south-east Paris with Duo, Village Vertical and Charenton


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*35 rue Saint-Didier*


Location : Paris, 16th arrondissement

Status : Complete rehabilitation

Completion : 2019

Type : Residential

Floor area : 12 657 m²

Floors : 9

Architects : Louis Paillard

















































© Christophe Valtin / Luc Boegly


----------



## clouchicloucha

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Happy new year everyone ! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © EPA / AFP


What an amazing show


----------



## clouchicloucha

ZeusUpsistos said:


> _What could have been​_
> And as a "bonus", a list of skyscrapers that could have seen the light of day in the last decade.
> 
> *Tour Generali* | 318 m (then 265 m) | 2011 | Cancelled
> 
> _Replaced by the Tour Saint-Gobain._


Generali is, with EX- GAN Extension, probably my worst regret


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Could you resize the picture please ? 

My only true regrets are, above all, the Tour Phare and to a lesser extent the tour Gan extension. I loved the Tour Osmose but I really like the Tour Hekla as well and I think it fits better into the skyline.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Maison de l'Egypte* | Cité internationale universitaire de Paris


Location : Paris, 14th arrondissement

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : 2022

Type : Residential

Floor area : 4 310 m²

Architects : Sam architecture


----------



## Axelferis

yes please resize the size of this non existing anymore tower :lol:
It was my favourite skyscrapers project in LD.

I think the economic consequences of crisis of 2008 has doomed it hno:


----------



## Neric007

I like how Maison de l'Egypte showcases some egyptian features, staying true the the spirit of the previous generations of buildings that were built (unlike some recent projects that have been built over there). I wish it was a bit more visible, especially on the other sides of the building and that the overall shape wasn't so blend but I hope it gets approved.

Regarding the non-realized projects of LD, I really liked Generali, Osmose and Signal as well as AVA.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Villejuif Institut Gustave-Roussy station* 











Location : Villejuif

System : Métro de Paris / Grand Paris Express

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 








2024 /







2025


Architect : Dominique Perrault























The line 14 tunnel boring machine is currently crossing the line 15 station, which will be located 12 meters below. It will then continue its route towards Paris in mid-January while the line 15 tunnel boring machine should arrived at the station in turn in February.










https://www.societedugrandparis.fr/gpe/actualite/gare-villejuif-institut-gustave-roussy-ripage-exceptionnel-du-tunnelier-allison-2814


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

_A look at 2020_​

Last "new year post" with a list of some of the main projects that will be completed this year.





















_*19M, Rudy Ricciotti*_




















_*Bourse de Commerce, Tadao Ando*_




















_*Hôtel de la Marine, Moatti & Rivière*_




















_*La Samaritaine, SANAA / Maison Edouard François*_




















_*Le Monde Headquarters, Snøhetta*_




















_*Line 14 extension to Mairie de Saint-Ouen, AZC / Architram*_




















_*New Court Philippe Chatrier, ACD Girardet et Associés / DVVD*_











_*Place de la Bastille*_




















_*Poste du Louvre, Dominique Perrault*_




















_*Tour Alto, IF Architectes / SRA*_


----------



## IThomas

What kind of museum will host the Bourse de Commerce? Thank you


----------



## KiffKiff

IThomas said:


> What kind of museum will host the Bourse de Commerce? Thank you


Contemporary art


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

But it will change !


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tours Duo*

Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)


Location : Paris, 13th arrondissement, 51 rue Bruneseau

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 105 000 m²

Height : 180 m / 125 m

Floors : 39 / 27

Architects : Jean Nouvel

































































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Le Monde Headquarters*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Paris, 13th arrondissement, avenue Pierre Mendès-France

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 22 933 m²

Architects : Snøhetta






































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## KiffKiff

*Restoration of the Royal Chapel - Palace of Versailles*
































































Rendering :










http://en.chateauversailles.fr/news/life-estate/restoration-royal-chapel/live-restoration-site


----------



## Neric007

^^

What a beauty ! Inside and outside.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Maison des Avocats*


Location : Paris, 17th arrondissement, Clichy-Batignolles

Status : Completed

Completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 7 457 m²

Architects : RPBW































© RPBW














































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Cyril

Très belles qualité et finition. Il faudrait ce niveau de finition sur les tours de LD et Paris "intra muros".


----------



## R.T.

Thanks again ZeusUpsistos, you really make a good job here.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Cité de l'Économie (Hôtel Gaillard)*

Official site


Location : Paris, 17th arrondissement, 1 place du Général-Catroux

Status : Complete renovation

Completion : May 2019

Type : Museum

Floor area : 7 500 m²

Architects : Ateliers Lion Associés


More shots of the building exterior :













































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Maison de la Tunisie* | Cité internationale universitaire de Paris


Location : Paris, 14th arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Residential

Floor area : 6 300 m²

Architects : Explorations Architecture






































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Axiom*

Official site


Location : Paris, 13th arrondissement

Status : Completed

Completion : September 2019

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 21 165 m²

Architects : XTU













































































The animated facade at night :










https://www.xtuarchitects.com/new-blog/2019/12/13/axiom-project-in-paris










http://www.8-18lumiere.com/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Bridge (Orange Headquarters)* | Pont d'Issy


Location : Issy-les-Moulineaux

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 57 896 m²

Architects : Jean-Paul Viguier



























































https://twitter.com/Bouygues_BatIDF/status/1217712866117279744


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Hôtel Barrière Le Fouquet's*


Location : Paris, 8th arrondissement, 97-99 avenue des Champs-Élysées

Status : Completed renovation / extension

Completion : 2019

Type : Luxury hotel

Floor area : 3 500 m²

Architects : Vous Êtes Ici


Complete 19 rooms extension of the mythic 5* hotel with the addition of the buildings located 97-99 avenue des Champs-Élysées as well as the renovation of the 81 existing rooms.











































































Photos by 11H45.























































Photos by Fabrice Rambert.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Montparnasse*


Location : Paris, 15th arrondissement, 33 avenue du Maine

Status : Completed

Completion : 1974

Type : Office

Floor area : 88 400 m²

Height : 210 m

Floors : 59

Architects : AOM


The rise of darkness in the City of Light.



Cyril said:


> © Gösta Wilander
> 
> Source : http://parismuseescollections.paris.fr/en/node/163546#infos-principales


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Hôtel de la Marine*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Paris, 8th arrondissement, 2 Place de la Concorde

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : July 2020

Type : Museum

Floor area : 12 000 m²

Architects : Moatti & Rivière























The diamond skylight has been inaugurated on January 30th.














































© Hotel de la Marine CMN © Hugh Dutton Associés – 2BDM, Paris 2020 Photo © Nicolas trouillard


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*New Roland-Garros*

Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)


Location : Paris, 16th arrondissement

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020 / 2021

Type : Tennis stadium

Capacity : 15 225 (Court Philippe Chatrier)

Architects : ACD Girardet et Associés / DVVD























The roof of the court Philippe-Chatrier has been completed with its last part being fitted this week, one month ahead of the schedule. The court is now ready for yet an other triumph of Rafael Nadal. 





































©Christophe Guibbaud/FFT ©Martin BUREAU/AFP


The evolution of the stadium during these last months :


















































































https://www.rolandgarros.com/fr-fr/photo-gallery/en-images-toit-court-philippe-chatrier-retro-construction-pose?photo=8


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Les Docks de Saint-Ouen*

Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)

Official site


*Evidence*
































*So Arty - So Jazzy - So Cosy*
















































*Lot N11*





















*Avant Seine (phase 2)*






































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Eria*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Puteaux

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 25 425 m²

Height : 59 m

Floors : 13

Architects : Christian de Portzamparc




































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Trinity*

Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)


Location : La Défense, Courbevoie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 52 600 m²

Height : 167 m (spire) | 151 m (roof)

Floors : 33

Architects : Cro&Co






































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Demos-cratos

Paris - La Défense 

[flickr]q3S5BK[/flickr]

[flickr]RZTEsw[/flickr]


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Champs-Élysées Redevelopment*


Location : Paris, 8th arrondissement

Status : Proposed redevelopment

Estimated completion : 2030

Architects : PCA-STREAM


In continuation to the study started in 2018 by PCA-STREAM, the architecture firm is presenting an exposition at the Pavillon de l'Arsenal retracing the history and addressing the futur stakes of the most famous avenue in the french capital.




















































































As a reminder, other projects in the extension of the avenue are currently in progress. The Allées de Neuilly, which goes from the Porte Maillot to La Défense.




















And in La Défense, the redevelopments of the Esplanade with the creation of a new park and the Place de la Défense in the heart of the district.




















So that in 2030, almost the entire _Axe historique_ from the place de la Concorde to the Grande Arche will have been rethought.


----------



## Neric007

^^

For the Champs-Elysées I hope this is only a vision and that we are far from the actual proposal fir a coupe, things:

First of all I hope they keep on trimming the trees in the French "curtain" fashion to keep the spirit of the Avenue and its grandeur. 

Second of all, I think trees on Concorde are out place. (I like the last pic better for instance). I don't know why these days in this country and especially in Paris architects and urban planners have this hatred of architecture overall and always hide it by planting trees in odd places. They want to plant trees in front of the city hall already and now from Concorde you will not anymore see the facades of Hotel de Crillon and Hotel de La Marine which is a nonsense. Hopefully the Architectes Batiments de France will say no to that.


----------



## Shanghainese

Paris has great projects .... Modern, traditional, it is a feast for the eyes to look at the projects .

I find the new plans for the Champs Elysee sensational. I don't like it at the moment. Too much asphalt. It is ugly and not romantic. Urbanity also goes hand in hand with plants. They even make it wildly romantic. This is much nicer due to the many lines of sight that arise than the pure concrete desert with shops. Please Paris, implement this project exactly the same way !!!


----------



## Dale

So, Champs-Elysees is being reimagined in phases, some of which are presently underway ?


----------



## Demos-cratos

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Champs-Élysées Redevelopment*
> 
> 
> Location : Paris, 8th arrondissement
> 
> Status : Proposed redevelopment
> 
> Estimated completion : 2030
> 
> Architects : PCA-STREAM
> 
> 
> In continuation to the study started in 2018 by PCA-STREAM, the architecture firm is presenting an exposition at the Pavillon de l'Arsenal retracing the history and addressing the futur stakes of the most famous avenue in the french capital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a reminder, other projects in the extension of the avenue are currently in progress. The Allées de Neuilly, which goes from the Porte Maillot to La Défense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in La Défense, the redevelopments of the Esplanade with the creation of a new park and the Place de la Défense in the heart of the district.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that in 2030, almost the entire _Axe historique_ from the place de la Concorde to the Grande Arche will have been rethought.


I like the new floor covering, the vegetation on the other hand I absolutely don't like the fact that it removes the symmetry of the trees on the avenue, this French garden typical of our culture of alignment and perspective ... We are going to have a banal avenue like that of the Great Army in Neuilly-sur-Seine without aligning trees ...

In addition this avenue is used for our military parades, so the fact that the trees are no longer cut it removes prestige and then we are entitled to these modern works like Jeff Koons horrible that will wreck the prestige of the avenue by mediocrity modern and classless ... In short, extremely mixed, if it could keep the vegetation, the new coating etc but kept the alignment of the trees and remove the modern "works of art" like jeff koons it would be really great as a renovation


----------



## Josedc

wow


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

We're just at the beginning of the project still. The renders are only here to give you an idea of what it could look like but nothing is set in stone. And by the way for those who wants to share their thoughts of what should be done or not (and who speaks french), an online consultation has been open on this link so feel free to participate (also to go to the exhibition, all details here). The point of this project is to make the Champs-Elysées loved again by parisians and so to build it with them.



Neric007 said:


> Second of all, I think trees on Concorde are out place. (I like the last pic better for instance). I don't know why these days in this country and especially in Paris architects and urban planners have this hatred of architecture overall and always hide it by planting trees in odd places. They want to plant trees in front of the city hall already and now from Concorde you will not anymore see the facades of Hotel de Crillon and Hotel de La Marine which is a nonsense. Hopefully the Architectes Batiments de France will say no to that.


I would actually don't mind a few trees on this enormous mineral square, the ones closer to the center might be too much, but those on the grasslands would be ok I think. It doesn't really block any view, you would still have large perspectives on the different monuments. Plus if you look at the video they would be slightly below street level so their impact would be reduced. I'm not so sure for the place de l'Etoile though.



Dale said:


> So, Champs-Elysees is being reimagined in phases, some of which are presently underway ?


For now, nothing has started on the Champs-Elysées, only the projects that I presented after which are in continuation of the avenue. The first phase of work might occur for 2024 but the overall project will take years to be accomplished.



Demos-cratos said:


> I like the new floor covering, the vegetation on the other hand I absolutely don't like the fact that it removes the symmetry of the trees on the avenue, this French garden typical of our culture of alignment and perspective ... We are going to have a banal avenue like that of the Great Army in Neuilly-sur-Seine without aligning trees ...


I'm not sure to understand, in the renders, trees are perfectly aligned along the avenue with two rows of trees on each side. But again, these are only perspectives which don't necessarily show how things will end up.


----------



## Demos-cratos

@ZEUSpitos : Je veux dire de couper les arbres de manière rectiligne, comme dans un jardin à la française, les deux rangés d'arbres actuels sont parfaitement alignés et coupés

I mean cutting the trees in a straight line, like in a French garden, the two rows of current trees are perfectly aligned and cut


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

I forgot to also mention the ongoing redevelopment of the Porte Maillot :


----------



## Demos-cratos

*Paris La Défense - Sunset *


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Institut de l'Audition*


Location : Paris, 12e arrondissement, 63 rue de Charenton

Status : Completed

Completion : 2019

Type : Office, laboratory

Floor area : 4 160 m²

Architects : VIB Architecture

















































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Morland Mixité Capitale*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Paris, 4th arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 43 621 m²

Height : 54 m

Floors : 16

Architects : David Chipperfield Architects / CALQ













































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Bourse de Commerce - Pinault Collection*

Specific thread (fr)

Official site


Location : Paris, 1st arrondissement

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Museum

Floor area : 7 700 m²

Architects : Tadao Ando / NeM architectes























The building pediment can be seen again from the street, now less than 4 months before the opening.














































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## rvlaa

^^ 
For history lovers:

This column was built in 1575 by Jean Bullant at the request of the queen Catherine de Medici. It is believed it may be a tribute to Henri II, who was killed after a prediction was made by Nostradamus. Catherine also had a love for astrology and when Nostradamus left Paris, she asked to have the column built so that Cosimo Ruggieri could use it.

The column is the only remnant of the former Hôtel de Soissons.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*La Samaritaine*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Paris, 1st arrondissement

Status : Under renovation / construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 70 000 m²

Architects : SANAA / Edouard François

































































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Le Monde Headquarters*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Paris, 13th arrondissement, avenue Pierre Mendès-France

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 22 933 m²

Architects : Snøhetta























Close shots on the facade.

























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Wayden21

KubicaMaster said:


> Jesus Christ. This looks like super advanced alien technology.
> 
> Love it.


What usually looks "very advanced" in science fiction movies is generally nothing more that what will be considered as normal on earth between 20 and 50 years later. Science fiction is almost NEVER original and truly inspired on that matter.


----------



## Mr Bricks

Looks like the Garden Bridge left London and landed in Paris.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*X

Location* : Paris, 11th arrondissement, 6 rue St Sabin
*Status* : Approved
*Estimated completion* : 2021
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 4 530 m²
*Architects* : Studio Vincent Eschalier


----------



## Shenkey

Would never want to be in that building


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Sky & Garden

Location* : Asnières
*Status* : Approved
*Estimated completion* : 2023
*Type* : Residential, school
*Floor area* : 21 600 m²
*Height* : 60 m
*Floors* : 17
*Architects* : Maison Edouard François

The project has been recently approved.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*ZAC des Bergères*
Specific thread (fr)










*Sublime | 2021 | 68 m | 17 fl*


















*Ouest Village | 2021 | 63 m | 16 fl








*


















*Lot 4bis | 2020 | 9 fl*









































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*La Pagode

Location* : Paris, 7th arrondissement, 57 bis rue de Babylone
*Status* : Proposed
*Estimated completion* : 2022
*Type* : Cinema
*Capacity* : 400
*Architects* : Loci Anima / Pierre-Antoine Gatier / Ursula Wieser 

Renovation project of the cinema La Pagode, which is closed and left abandoned since 2015, with the creation of two new underground auditoriums and a japanese garden in the courtyard. The opening date is planned in autumn 2022.


----------



## JBsam

Very nice building.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Saint-Gobain*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en) 

*Location* : La Défense, Courbevoie 
*Status* : Complete
*Completion* : December 2019
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 48 948 m²
*Height* : 178 m
*Floors* : 44
*Architects* : Valode et Pistre

































































































Tour Saint-Gobain / Valode & Pistre


----------



## JBsam

This tower looks much nicer on pictures than it did on the renders.


----------



## Ecopolisia

JBsam said:


> This tower looks much nicer on pictures than it did on the renders.


Indeed, it does, most definitely, waow what a French/La Défense stunner and eyesore. That top quality or top/hyper quality that seems to engulfed it/the cladding, though.. 😁👍👌


----------



## Wayden21

One new tower in Paris is worth 20 in London, french architecture still at its best.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Wayden21 said:


> One new tower in Paris is worth 20 in London, french architecture still at its best.





Wayden21 said:


> One new tower in Paris is worth 20 in London, french architecture still at its best.


Well, you should not underestimate the majority of recent and latest top modern architecture in London either ( London isn't Dubai or many of Xi-Chinese cities' buildings and their facade and its quality after all, ((on average)) ) , I wouldn't say 20,perhaps 2, at maximum, or just none.. C'mn, look at them better,then, particularly facade-qualitywise, but the average design/shapes/details of these French eyesores are more varied at the end of the day, that's where I can be agree on, yeah, just slightly more artistic by a mediocre big margin than London's, that's all. Anyway, back on topic of wonderful French top modern architecture again👍👌🤔🙄🤔😁


----------



## Shenkey

Wayden21 said:


> One new tower in Paris is worth 20 in London, french architecture still at its best.


dont be a dick, London has plenty nice towers

What I like is that they both excel in low rises.


----------



## Axelferis

Have in mind that in the following pic you have at least 6 towers built in the last 15 years! It is crazy to think that at early 2000 you hadn't this addition of towers. Very nice performance to the renewal of Paris skyscrappers!!


----------



## Demos-cratos

DELETE


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tours Duo*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)

*Location* : Paris, 13th arrondissement, 51 rue Bruneseau
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2021
*Type* : Office, hotel
*Floor area* : 106 950 m²
*Height* : 180 m / 125 m
*Floors* : 39 / 26
*Architects* : Jean Nouvel


















































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Lot B* | Chapelle International

*Location* : Paris, 18th arrondissement
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2020
*Type* : Residential
*Floor area* : 10 898 m² 
*Height* : 55 m
*Floors* : 17
*Architects* : Ignacio Prego


















































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*88-90 boulevard Ney

Location* : Paris, 18th arrondissement
*Status* : Complete
*Completion* : 2020
*Type* : Residential
*Floor area* : 6 050 m²
*Architects* : Itar Architectures

























































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Le Village Vertical*
Specific thread (fr)

*Location* : Rosny-sous-Bois
*Status* : Cancelled
*Type* : Mixed-use
*Floor area* : 28 200 m²
*Floors* : 17
*Architects* : Sou Fujimoto / Laisné Roussel

The project has been cancelled due to the coronavirus outbreak, the community skepticism and technical issues. It will be replaced by a smaller project.


----------



## Jex7844

I liked that last project. Yet another ambitious project cancelled in Paris, we're used to it.


----------



## ArmLc

Due to coronavirus...? Wtf


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tours Mercuriales*
Specific thread (fr)

*Location* : Bagnolet
*Status* : Approved renovation
*Estimated completion* : n/a
*Type* : Hotel, office
*Floor area* : 80 251 m² 
*Rooms* : 842
*Height* : 122 m x2
*Floors* : 32 x2
*Architects* : Global Architecture 

The renovation project of the Mercuriales twin towers has been approved. One of the tower will be converted into a Sheraton (570 rooms) and Moxy Hotel (272 rooms) while the other will remain an office building. Facades will be fully renewed but the towers will retain their original appearance.


----------



## Bestoftheworld

*Tours Mercuriales*. Where is the new project rendering ?


----------



## Cyril

:lol:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Bestoftheworld said:


> *Tours Mercuriales*. Where is the new project rendering ?


I can't tell if it's sarcastic or not !



ArmLc said:


> Due to coronavirus...? Wtf


Yea... It feels more like an excuse to stop the project rather than anything else, especially when you know that there is the municipal election coming and that this could give him a few more votes.


----------



## Cyril

*Duo* towers construction works in progress 20.6.2020 last night










© Cyril 20.6.2020


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Great one !


----------



## Cyril

Thanks!


----------



## Axelferis

A mini film about life in La Defense district


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136944018447900672


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Maison des Avocats

Location* : Paris, 17th arrondissement, Clichy-Batignolles
*Status* : Complete
*Estimated completion* : 2020
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 7 457 m²
*Architects* : RPBW

















































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Link-it

Location* : Clichy
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2021
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 9 954 m²
*Architects* : Valero Gadan Architectes


















Work started.









Arthur Weidmann


----------



## Mephisto22

Axelferis said:


> A mini film about life in La Defense district
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136944018447900672


Damn people in this film seems really happy to work everyday for multinational banking and oil companies in a skyscraper district.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Le Colisée

Location* : Saint-Ouen, 67 rue Arago
*Status* : Approved
*Estimated completion* : 2022
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 24 995 m² 
*Architects* : Brenac & Gonzalez

The project has been approved.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Stories

Location* : Saint-Ouen
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2020
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 64 241 m² 
*Architects* : Chartier Dalix










































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*The Factory & Loft

Location* : Clichy
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2020
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 18 233 m²
*Architects* : Brenac & Gonzalez


















































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## Neric007

Mephisto22 said:


> Damn people in this film seems really happy to work everyday for multinational banking and oil companies in a skyscraper district.



Yeah, the same way people seem happy to shave, happy to do their groceries, happy to do their laundry, happy to be working at McDonald's in an industrial area and so on in every commercials. That's the point. And actually you know some people can like that. What a dull comment.


----------



## meds

Axelferis said:


> A mini film about life in La Defense district
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136944018447900672


So.. life in La Defense resembles a perfume commercial? Lol


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Eria*
Specific thread (fr)

*Location* : Puteaux 
*Status* : Under construction 
*Estimated completion* : 2020 
*Type* : Office 
*Floor area* : 25 425 m² 
*Height* : 59 m 
*Floors* : 13 
*Architects* : Christian de Portzamparc 


































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## Mephisto22

How come there's so many office project in the Paris area, this city must be bloody attractive despite the state of the French economy.


----------



## DNSylvestre

I wonder if there's ever been a building that's lived up to its renders.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Shanghainese said:


> Your argument is based on your thinking too socialist. Nobody has to argue why he designs a building the way he wants it to. Nobody has to follow traditions or try to develop the wheel again. The magic formula is property rights! A person can do whatever he wants with his property. He doesn't have to justify anything. He is not accountable to anyone. He doesn't have to justify himself to anyone. If you don't like what others are doing, you should do it better and differently. May he use his property to put an alternative into the world.
> But if we let the state decide everything, then all people are dependent on the state decision and will try to influence the state. In this way, interest groups prevail against individual freedom. That is the death of our free social order.
> Property rights are the defense of the freedom of all people. Read Ludwig von Mises and Frederic Bastiat to understand the nature of freedom. This would save us all readers from reading these nonsensical discussions.


Totally agree, and social liberal order*, it's more like and to be more concrete and realistic as well, yeah👌✌👍🌈


----------



## Ecopolisia

DNSylvestre said:


> I wonder if there's ever been a building that's lived up to its renders.


Hmm, not quite know how I should comprehend your kinda - superficially - generalizing statement, no generalizations here, thanks, folks, so last centuries of arguing .. Well, that one somehow does, to be fair, to be honest AND realistic/realible as well,and some doesn't, but mostly they - those in Paris, particularly the high-rises and skyscrapers - in fact do, yeah, just to point out that as well😌😉🌈✌👍


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Non selected projects for the *Olympic* *Aquatic Centre*.

*MVRDV + BVL Architecture + Explorations Architecture (finalist) :









































Chabanne + Partenaire + Deitmar Feichtinger Architectes :

























MAD + Agence Jacques Rougerie + Octant Architecture + Atelier Phileas*


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Ulteam

Location* : Paris, 8th arrondissement, 20 rue Washington
*Status* : Under renovation
*Estimated completion* : 2022
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 6 000 m²
*Architects* : Arte Charpentier

Renovation work started.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Deloitte University Campus

Location* : Bailly-Romainvilliers / Magny-le-Hongre 
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2022
*Type* : University 
*Floor area* : 24 800 m² 
*Architects* : Dubuisson Architecture 

Work recently started.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Les Grandes-Serres de Pantin

Location* : Pantin
*Status* : Approved
*Estimated completion* : 2022
*Type* : Mixed-use
*Floor area* : 86 000 m² 
*Architects* : Leclercq Associés / ECDM / Moatti & Rivière 

Renovation project of an industrial warehouse and construction of an adjacent office campus.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Hope

Location* : Puteaux
*Status* : Proposed
*Estimated completion* : 2023
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 20 800 m² 
*Height* : 55 m
*Floors* : 13
*Architects* : Bechu + Associés


----------



## Axelferis

A documentary related to recent Arche de la Défense renovation:
They explain how it was a mistake to use marble panels at the beginning


----------



## Darryl

Is the installation of the new granite panels replacing the old marble ones complete at this point? In the video it said the decision to replace them was made in 2012. The work was not complete as of the filming of the video, but I don't know how old the video is/when it was filmed.


----------



## Iron_

It's completed since 2019.


----------



## Axelferis

Darryl said:


> Is the installation of the new granite panels replacing the old marble ones complete at this point? In the video it said the decision to replace them was made in 2012. The work was not complete as of the filming of the video, but I don't know how old the video is/when it was filmed.



This video is 7 months old and the Arche's renovation was achieved in 2018.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Are my photos suddenly blurry for everyone or is it just me ?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

> *Paris Welcomes Nike House of Innovation*
> 
> Nike will open its third House of Innovation, at the historic 79 Avenue des Champs-Élysées in Paris, continuing its endeavor to harness the power of digital to best serve consumers.
> 
> Over four ﬂoors and some 2,400 square meters (nearly 26,000 square feet), Nike Paris, House of Innovation 002 gives unparalleled access to Nike’s best innovations, athlete storytelling and experiences. Like its predecessors in New York and Shanghai, the flagship — situated amongst some of the world’s most iconic landmarks — offers an immersive and digitally-powered end-to-end consumer journey. Offering one of the largest assortments of Nike footwear in Europe, modular store layouts that are consistently updated and exclusive Member opportunities, Nike Paris is the Swoosh’s latest proof point in its ongoing commitment to transform the future of retail, while serving as a vibrant center of sport.
> 
> "When consumers step into Nike Paris, they will experience our largest, most digitally connected and immersive retail concept in the world," says Heidi O'Neill, President of Consumer and Marketplace [...]


----------



## DNSylvestre

ZeusUpsistos said:


> Are my photos suddenly blurry for everyone or is it just me ?


Just you.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Campus Engie

Location* : La Garenne-Colombes
*Status* : Approved
*Estimated completion* : 2023
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 136 000 m² 
*Architects* : SCAU / Chaix & Morel / Art & Build

The project has been approved.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*167 rue Vercingétorix 

Location* : Paris, 14th arrondissement
*Status* : Under rehabilitation / extension
*Estimated completion* : 2020
*Type* : Residential
*Floor area* : 1 580 m² 
*Architects* : CoBe


















































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## Demos-cratos

Location : Clamart, Grand Paris (south west suburban)
Status : Under construction
Estimated completion : 2023
Type : Residential / shops / offices
Floor area : 90 000 m²
Architects : Cabinet ARCAS



















The Grand Canal district to the south of Clamart, a former untapped tertiary site, will be a living space over more than 5 hectares by 2023.
The work, started in October 2017

1,250 housing units of which 25% are social housing,
a student residence with 130 rooms,
a senior residence,
a 100-room hotel,
a school group of 15 classes,
4,500 m² of shops
22,000 m² of public spaces

The district is aiming for HQE Planning certification which results in particular in the installation of a biomass boiler for the district heating network of the entire district which will use at least 60% of renewable energies, specific installations for recovery rainwater ...

Examples of new residence art-deco Style :









































*The other big project in this suburban is "Clamart Panorama":








*


NATURE AT THE HEART OF THE PROJECT

Because many Ile-de-France residents complain of living in a too mineral world, the Panorama district will give pride of place to natural elements. The living environment is in fact designed so that everyone can enjoy tranquility in a place where trees, flowers and various vegetation flourish in harmony. This is why all the different buildings are built around a 2.2 hectare body of water. The district will be largely ventilated by gardens, groves, plantations, trees and playgrounds. This vast ensemble will constitute the largest landscaped park in Clamart.

Virtual visite in this futur neighborhood :





















































underconstuction :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tours Duo*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)

*Location* : Paris, 13th arrondissement, 51 rue Bruneseau
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2021
*Type* : Office, hotel
*Floor area* : 106 950 m²
*Height* : 180 m / 125 m
*Floors* : 39 / 26
*Architects* : Jean Nouvel 


















































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Kaleï

Location* : Paris, 13th arrondissement
*Status* : Complete
*Completion* : 2020
*Type* : Residential
*Floor area* : 7 699 m² 
*Floors* : 11
*Architects* : Lambert Lénack 

































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## Demos-cratos

Few photos of Saint-Gobain Tower in Paris La Défense :


----------



## richardvargas




----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Le Berlier

Location* : Paris, 13th arrondissement
*Status* : Under preparation
*Estimated completion* : 2022
*Type* : Residential, cultural center
*Floor area* : 6 580 m²
*Height* : 50 m
*Floors* : 15
*Architects* : Moreau Kusunoki


























Preparation work started.








Source


----------



## Demos-cratos

Location : Paris, 8th arrondissement
Status : Under renovation
Estimated completion : 2021
Type : Office
Floor area : 9000 m²
Height : 37 m
Floors : 6
Owner : SFL 
Architects : Dominique Perrault 

*Building actually :* 










*After renovation :
































*


----------



## Bren

22-24 rue des Jeûneurs, Paris

Before:



















Now:


IMG_20200815_163501 by *Bren*, on Flickr


IMG_20200815_163545 by *Bren*, on Flickr


IMG_20200815_163631 by *Bren*, on Flickr


IMG_20200815_163736 by *Bren*, on Flickr

More details here.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*B&B Hôtel Massy Gare TGV

Location* : Massy
*Status* : Complete
*Completion* : 2020
*Type* : Hotel
*Floor area* : 3 096 m² 
*Rooms* : 128
*Architects* : Lambert Lénack

















































Photos by Charly Broyez.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Aurore*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)

*Location* : La Défense, Courbevoie
*Status* : Under renovation / extension
*Estimated completion* : 2021
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 38 855 m²
*Height* : 131 m
*Floors* : 35
*Architects* : Viguier Architecture


































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Origine & Nouvelle Vague

Location* : Nanterre
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2021
*Type* : Office, residential
*Floor area* : 80 000 m²
*Architects* : Maud Caubet / Quadri Fiore 


































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Gare de Nanterre-La Folie















Location* : Nanterre
*System* : Réseau Express Régional
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2022
*Architects* : Explorations Architecture


















































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## Bren

Renovated hotel Richmond, rue du Helder


IMG_20200822_141303 by *Bren*, on Flickr


IMG_20200822_141328 by *Bren*, on Flickr


----------



## 676882

And what happened to all that Cite-renovation idea? Would be really nice to have all of those implemented in real life


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

This is a long-term project which aims to be completed by 2040 but for now there hasn't been real progress on it since the first study in 2016. A competition will soon be launch though for the redevelopment of public spaces around Notre-Dame.



garibaldvin said:


> La gare de Nanterre-La Folie, serra vraiment très très laide... Dommage un geste architectural aurait été souhaitable


There will always be people complaining because if there is no architectural gesture, some will say that the station is ugly and if there is, others will say that it's too expensive and useless like for the Grand Paris Express which has a ton of architectural gestures or even the two other stations created for the RER E extension. In the case of Nanterre-La Folie, it won't be a major hub so I don't know if it was coherent though I'm always enthusiastic to see interesting architectural projects but the most important really is that the station has been well conceived and that it improves public transportation.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Hekla*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)
Official site

*Location* : La Défense, Puteaux
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2022
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* :
*Height* : 220 m
*Floors* : 48
*Architects* : Jean Nouvel



























































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Altiplano

Location* : La Défense, Puteaux
*Status* : Under renovation / extension
*Estimated completion* : 2023
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 57 100 m² 
*Height* : 37 m
*Floors* : 8
*Architects* : B. Architecture

Work started.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Le Monde Headquarters*
Specific thread (fr)

*Location* : Paris, 13th arrondissement, avenue Pierre Mendès-France
*Status* : Complete
*Completion* : 2020
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 22 933 m²
*Architects* : Snøhetta









































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Arboretum

Location* : Nanterre
*Status* : Under preparation
*Estimated completion* : 2022
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 126 000 m²
*Architects* : Leclercq Associés / Nicolas Laisné / DREAM / Hubert & Roy

Prep work has started. The new wooden office campus, located on a former industrial site, is set to become the largest of its kind in the world at its opening in late 2022. Along with the new constructions and the renovation of a couple old buildings, a 9 ha park will be built around the campus and by the Seine riverside. The project will be highly environmentally friendly thanks to the use of bio-sourced materials only, the buildings conception providing natural light in all offices, flexible spaces, the production of fruits and vegetables on site for the restaurants, a rainwater harvesting system, etc.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Cité du Théâtre

Location* : Paris, 17th arrondissement, 32 boulevard Berthier
*Status* : Proposed
*Estimated completion* : 2025
*Type* : Cultural center
*Floor area* : 22 000 m²
*Architects* : Nieto Sobejano Arquitectos / Marin + Trottin



> *Nieto Sobejano Unveils Elevated Garden Plan and Urban Stage for Paris*
> 
> Nieto Sobejano Arquitectos have unveiled the new design for Cité du Théâtre, a large cultural center promoted by the French government in Paris. They will be working with French office Marin+Trottin Architectes, and the project will be located in the Ateliers Berthier. The winning project is based on the creation of a large elevated garden that establishes a visual continuity with Martin Luther King Park.
> 
> The design team created the elevated garden proposal as a "wide urban stage" that will also work with a series of restored Garnier buildings. The heart of the plan features a long building with a green facade of more than 200 meters in length, "unifying and embracing" the overall project that follows the geometry of the historical nineteenth century wall of Thiers, whose existing remains will be preserved and restored [...]


----------



## SOG

I Know it's a bit off topic , as there are many new projects in the Vile Lumière, but looking ahead to the Summer Olympics 2024/25 , do you think is still any chance of cleaning graffiti from shop blinds, trucks and strret lamps around the city, specially in the 10,11,15, 18 and 19 arrondissements? Do you think that is a cultural issue that can't be fixed in the short term - and when I mean cultural I'm not talking about art, but about vandalism -?
Another question is , do you think the whole Saint Denis area will be redeveloped ahead of the Gare du Nord Redeveopment on a kind of King Cross effect?
Where can I see the most exciting upcoming projects aside from the huge mixed map?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Regarding the tag issue, I don't know what's your experience of it but I don't find it very oppressive in the city overall. Cleanliness in general is a problem though and there has been a few measures taken to improve it. For example, since recently there is an application which allows everyone to report graffitis or any incivility in the street and then the city take care of cleaning it. From what people say, it's pretty effective but I don't know if it's known enough by the locals yet. There will be more money spend on this aspect in the coming years and higher penalties given but don't expect the city to become like Singapore. In the end, it's also up to the people to stop acting like pigs.

About Gare du Nord and Saint-Denis, first of all, you can't really compare it to what happened in King's Cross. King's Cross Central is the redevelopment of a small brownfield site located right next to the two terminus of King's Cross and St Pancras in the center of London. La Plaine St-Denis is much larger (around 5 km²) and located further away from the station so the challenges are different. The renewal of this large area started years ago with the construction of the Stade de France in the 90's and it has already become one of the largest economic pole in the region. It includes several development projects, some already ongoing and others to come like Les Lumières Pleyel, but none of these are directly connected with the one of the Gare du Nord.

I can make you the same map but only with the main projects referenced, is that what you would like (and maybe others too) ?


----------



## SOG

Really Thank You for the answer ZeusUpsistos. I'm sorry because i didn't express well when I was refering to Saint Denis which is on the outskirts,I meant la Porte de Saint Denis Area, south of the station, nearby to the Louvre, and the areas to the north like Barbès,la Goutte d'or .... Which should be redeveloped.
And when it comes to the cleanliness , thank you to the answer,because I was missinformed about.Anyway I don't think most of great western cities can become white-clean as tycoon-purpose made cities like Dubai or Singapore, but I think Paris should set the bar on being at least as clean and lively as Central London IMHO, as has the potential to, but lacks most of the things that makes the last so attractive.Walking by the full of graffities arcades of Rue Rivoli next to the super Hotel Le Meurice or the streets nearby the Opera, even garage doors in Rue de la Paix ,comparable to the Mayfair area in London ,makes the Vile lumiere look kind of gritty and unappealling -not to talk about the lack of street lights which makes it looks quite unsafe after 20.00-and is an increasing sensation it is among the tourists , even those who come from second world countries.
When It comes to the Map of Projects I am really grateful on your proposition and It's something I would love. It would be a great hit to find on a map just the main projects like the Morland Mixite ,la samaritaine or la Poste Louvre in central Parisor Tour Hekla or hermitage plaza on outskirts.Anyway what I am most excited about is the regeneration of central Paris which I would love to see, especially the main spots.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*L'Archipel - Vinci Headquarters*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)

*Location* : Nanterre
*Status* : Under construction (Topped out)
*Estimated completion* : 2021
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 75 000 m²
*Height* : max. 106 m
*Floors* : max. 25
*Architects* : Jean-Paul Viguier / Marc Mimram


































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Le Galion

Location* : La Défense, Puteaux
*Status* : Approved renovation
*Estimated completion* : 2023
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 12 693 m² 
*Architects* : SAA Architectes

The project has been approved.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Shift

Location* : Issy-les-Moulineaux
*Status* : Complete renovation
*Completion* : 2020
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 45 700 m² 
*Architects* : Arte Charpentier









































































Refurbishment of the Shift Building in Paris / Arte Charpentier Architectes


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Toko

Location* : Paris, 17th arrondissement, 5 rue d'Héliopolis
*Status* : Under renovation
*Estimated completion* : 2021
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 8 497 m² 
*Architects* : Franklin Azzi 

Work started.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Morland Mixité Capitale*
Specific thread (fr)

*Location* : Paris, 4th arrondissement, 17 boulevard Morland
*Status* : Under renovation / extension
*Estimated completion* : 2021
*Type* : Mixed-use
*Floor area* : 43 621 m²
*Height* : 54 m
*Floors* : 17
*Architects* : David Chipperfield Architects / CALQ










































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## 676882

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Morland Mixité Capitale*
> 
> View attachment 536203
> 
> Arthur Weidmann


I love the idea of the floating building


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*X

Location* : Paris, 11th arrondissement, 6 rue St Sabin
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2021
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 4 530 m²
*Architects* : Studio Vincent Eschalier 


















Work started.








Arthur Weidmann


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*173-175 Haussmann

Location* : Paris, 8th arrondissement 
*Status* : Complete renovation / extension 
*Completion* : 2020 
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 11 979 m²
*Architects* : PCA-STREAM



> *Lazard inaugurates its new investment banking office in Paris.*










































































© Salem Mostefaoui / Jean-Philippe Mesguen


----------



## Axelferis

Haussmann enters into the century XXI


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Bridge - Orange Headquarters* | Pont d'Issy 

*Location* : Issy-les-Moulineaux 
*Status* : Under construction 
*Estimated completion* : 2021
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 57 896 m² 
*Height* : 41 m
*Architects* : Jean-Paul Viguier 

























































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Sways

Location* : Issy-les-Moulineaux
*Status* : Under renovation
*Estimated completion* : 2021
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 41 457 m² 
*Architects* : Bechu + Associés


























Arthur Weidmann


----------



## Axelferis

Lol
Huawei will install its R&D department in Paris. What is funny : the location is an ancient telegraphic tower which was the center of communications.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310608196306903040


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tours Duo*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)

*Location* : Paris, 13th arrondissement, 51 rue Bruneseau
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2021
*Type* : Office, hotel
*Floor area* : 106 950 m²
*Height* : 180 m / 125 m
*Floors* : 39 / 26
*Architects* : Jean Nouvel


















































































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## YalnızAdam

Paris knows how to build good buildings.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Le Monde Headquarters*
Specific thread (fr)

*Location* : Paris, 13th arrondissement, avenue Pierre Mendès-France
*Status* : Complete
*Completion* : 2020
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 22 933 m²
*Architects* : Snøhetta 

















































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## Ecopolisia

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Le Monde Headquarters*
> Specific thread (fr)
> 
> *Location* : Paris, 13th arrondissement, avenue Pierre Mendès-France
> *Status* : Complete
> *Completion* : 2020
> *Type* : Office
> *Floor area* : 22 933 m²
> *Architects* : Snøhetta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arthur Weidmann


Unexpectedly big and godly exquisite. Got another eye-candy, Paris, OUI you did😉 👍💎🌈


----------



## Axelferis

*Grand Paris Express* giant exposition:

Since last Friday a giant replica of trains scheduled to be launched in 2024 on new lines 15/16/17 is exposed in Saint Ouen (Seine Saint Denis department)
































































Sources:









Grand Paris Express : découvrez les toutes premières rames des futures lignes 15, 16 et 17


Le Grand Paris Express se concrétise. La rame qui circulera sur les futures lignes 15, 16 et 17 a été dévoilée au public, ce vendredi 2 octobre, à la Fabrique du Métro, à Saint-Ouen (93). Une «maquette grandeur nature» que les Franciliens pourront venir découvrir.




www.cnews.fr













Grand Paris Express : on a vu le nouveau métro


La Société du Grand Paris et Alstom ont dévoilé ce vendredi le modèle de rame qui équipera les futures lignes 15, 16 et 17. On peut déjà tester les sièges dans une maquette grandeur nature.




www.liberation.fr













Une rame grandeur nature pour découvrir le design du futur métro du Grand Paris


Si les mesures sanitaires le permettent, vous pourrez monter en avant-première dans une rame en taille réelle du futur métro Grand Paris Exp




www.leparisien.fr













Le métro du Grand Paris s'expose, quatre ans avant son inauguration - Challenges


Le métro du Grand Paris s'expose, quatre ans avant son inauguration




www.challenges.fr













Senat.fr Un site au service des citoyens


Le Sénat vote la loi. Il contrôle laction du Gouvernement et évalue les politiques publiques. Il peut modifier la Constitution avec l Assemblée nationale.



www.senat.fr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Ecopolisia said:


> Unexpectedly big and godly exquisite. Got another eyesore, Paris, OUI you did😉 👍💎🌈


Am I missing a certain interpretation of the word "eyesore" ? Because as far as I know an eyesore is something that looks terribly bad and this doesn't match the rest of your post !


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

> *Dominique Perrault Wins Competition to Design the New Roof on Suzanne Lenglen Tennis Court*
> 
> Dominique Perrault Architecture has won the competition to design the new retractable roofing of the Suzanne Lenglen Tennis Court. Bringing additional value to the “French Open” site, the “_architectural intervention not only creates a roof but also proposes a large-scale architectural ensemble whose silhouette dialogues both with the surrounding landscape and the architecture of the existing building_”.
> 
> In line with the recent work done with the retractable roofing of the Philippe Chatrier court and the construction of the new Simone Mathieu court, on the Roland Garros tournament site, the new roofing on the Suzanne Lenglen court aims to fit into this context. Proposing a large-scale architectural ensemble, not only a retractable covering, Dominique Perrault imagined a floating roof above the court [...]


----------



## Ecopolisia

ZeusUpsistos said:


> Am I missing a certain interpretation of the word "eyesore" ? Because as far as I know an eyesore is something that looks terribly bad and this doesn't match the rest of your post !


LOL.. Thanks for making me ops or aware about it. Always thought I were quite sure what it meant without freaking looking it up first. It's literally the one and only English word I haven't use the slightest time to even look it for its definition in Google, because I es sso weirdly sure that it meant some really positive, but well it meant the quite opposite till day for me, personally. This is a truly beauty, don't get me wrong, messieurs et dames.. Whatta you know... 😑😐🙄.. Well, well, I did a embarrassingly mistake right there. Well, it's all edited now you may like and embrace it now, free to go, boys/girls .. Lol😅😌😉👍👌💎


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Maison de la Tunisie (Pavillon Habib Bourguiba)* | Cité Internationale Universitaire de Paris

*Location* : Paris, 14th arrondissement
*Status* : Complete
*Completion* : 2020
*Type* : Residential
*Floor area* : 6 300 m²
*Architects* : Explorations Architecture

















































© Salem Mostefaoui


----------



## Axelferis

*La Samaritaine(renovation)*

*opening 2021*
*Parisian Grand Magasin created in 1870*
*70000 sqm divided in 2 buildings*
*750 millions € investment*
Today for the #PFW Louis Vuitton has chosen the last upper floor renovated to present its spring 2021 collection. We can see a glimpse of what customers will have next year for the reopening.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGAP4GoDAxm/


----------



## MikeVegas

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Maison de la Tunisie (Pavillon Habib Bourguiba)* | Cité Internationale Universitaire de Paris
> 
> *Location* : Paris, 14th arrondissement
> *Status* : Complete
> *Completion* : 2020
> *Type* : Residential
> *Floor area* : 6 300 m²
> *Architects* : Explorations Architecture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © Salem Mostefaoui


It's a beautiful building. A work of art in and of itself. So excuse my ignorance but is that all Arabic symbols on the outside? What does it say?


----------



## Dutulu

Some projects posted here are interesting. Paris is a beautiful city!


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Mplsuptown said:


> It's a beautiful building. A work of art in and of itself. So excuse my ignorance but is that all Arabic symbols on the outside? What does it say?


It represents the letters of the arabic alphabet but in no specific order, so the whole doesn't have a particular meaning. It was made by the tunisian calligrapher Shoof.


----------



## Demos-cratos

Samaritaine 
video of the renovation


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Les Docks de Saint-Ouen*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)










*Avant Seine (phase 2) | 2021


































Lot M2 | 2022


























The One | 2023*

New project.
*

















Lot N11 | 2021


































Grand Angle | 2022*

Work recently started.
*















*


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Mon Grand Plaisir*
Specific thread (fr)

*Location* : Plaisir
*Status* : Complete
*Completion* : 2020
*Type* : Shopping mall
*Floor area* : 39 154 m²
*Architects* : Gianni Ranaulo

















































































Open Sky Plaisir – Gianni Ranaulo


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*The Link*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)

*Location* : La Défense, Puteaux
*Status* : Under demolition
*Estimated completion* : 2025
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 130 852 m²
*Height* : 242 m
*Floors* : 50
*Architects* : PCA-STREAM


















The demolition of the Michelet building is well underway.
























Arthur Weidmann


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Quartier des Bergères*
Specific thread (fr)










*Sublime | 2021 | 68 m | 18 fl* 


















































*Cour des Ducs | 2021 | 8 fl* 


















*Lot 4bis | 2020 | 11 fl* 










































*Ouest Village | 2021 | 63 m | 17 fl* 









































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## YalnızAdam

⬆⬆⬆ 
It is very lovely and Parisian 🧡🌈


----------



## Wayden21

It looks... chinese. You have thousands of buildings like that in China now. But not too bad to have a few here.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Hekla*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)
Official site 

*Location* : La Défense, Puteaux
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2022
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* :
*Height* : 220 m
*Floors* : 48
*Architects* : Jean Nouvel 


















































Arthur Weidmann / tour_hekla - Devisubox


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Emblem*
Specific thread (fr)
Official site

*Location* : La Défense, Courbevoie
*Status* : Under renovation
*Estimated completion* : 2021
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 30 187 m² 
*Height* : 103 m
*Floors* : 26
*Architects* : JLL / Architecture To Air


























































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## Ecopolisia

Wayden21 said:


> It looks... chinese. You have thousands of buildings like that in China now. But not too bad to have a few here.


But, still some quality differences here and there at the end of the day, it's French firm-manufactured facade materials after all😌😉👍💎


----------



## YalnızAdam

deleted


----------



## YalnızAdam

Wayden21 said:


> It looks... chinese. You have thousands of buildings like that in China now. But not too bad to have a few here.


 It is not Chinese, Chinese copy from Paris. Paris built its traditional style. That is the difference. And also this projects seems qualiter than chinese projects . I quite like it.


----------



## hseugut

Wayden21 said:


> It looks... chinese. You have thousands of buildings like that in China now. But not too bad to have a few here.


hilarious comment. China imitating Paris is not like Paris imitating itself bro.


----------



## Seanrhine

hseugut said:


> hilarious comment. China imitating Paris is not like Paris imitating itself bro.


He’s right , y’all don’t know the first thing about Parisian architecture ! This project looks like Paris is copying Chinese buildings that they copied from Paris. Haussmann is shaking in his grave right now


----------



## Neric007

Seanrhine said:


> He’s right , y’all don’t know the first thing about Parisian architecture ! This project looks like Paris is copying Chinese buildings that they copied from Paris. Haussmann is shaking in his grave right now


No need to be condescending and actually no, this style is something that has been built for years throughout France (check Plessis-Robinson or Val d'Europe for instance), albeit usualy just for a building every now and there and not at such a big scale but France didn't wait for China to copy "parisian" style to then copy the chinese copy back.

And no one said it is supposed to be 100% Haussmannian besides. Actually, if you knew something about architecture yourself you would leave the Baron in his grave since he wasn't really an architect per se and Parisian architecture doesn't have to be Haussmaniann. As a matter of fact, some of these buildings take inspirations from French Reconnaissance and French Beaux-arts, and maybe a twist of French Art-Déco.

Last, I can understand why some people could find the above projects "cheap copies" but I personally think it is a nice modern neighborhood with a modern interpretation of the parisian style or feel and I am sure it will make a very pleasant place to live. It's more parisian inspired than a parisian-copy.


----------



## Seanrhine

When I say Chinese style I mean cheap and no I’m not talking about the material ! I’m talking about the architecture and taste ! And if you knew anything about classical architecture which obviously you don’t , you’d know how architecturally illiterate these buildings are ! 
Haussmann was an example but you don’t understand that


----------



## Neric007

Gosh, you are truly condescending, aren't you?

No need to question my knowledge regarding Haussmannian architecture, for your information I have a degree in city planning and I happen to lead tours in Paris with a focus on architecture so I think I have studied Haussmann and his classical taste well-enough.
The sad truth here is that you are criticizing these building for things they never tried to be, ie Haussmannian. What these buildings are trying to achieve, is decent looking appartments with affordable prices, altogether with a twist of local architecture, and they actually succeed.

And again, no need to go as far as China to find this types of "cheap" parisian-inspired buildings.

I am not gonna repeat what I said previously about these buildings beeing inspired and not trying to be copies. I mean then if you are true classical architecture lover you can also go and criticize Haussmannian style for also being a cheap copy of original classical architecture.


----------



## DNSylvestre

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Quartier des Bergères*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arthur Weidmann


The asymmetry of the windows is driving me insane.


----------



## Seanrhine

Neric007 said:


> Gosh, you are truly condescending, aren't you?
> 
> No need to question my knowledge regarding Haussmannian architecture, for your information I have a degree in city planning and I happen to lead tours in Paris with a focus on architecture so I think I have studied Haussmann and its classical taste well-enough.
> The sad truth here is that you are criticizing these building for things they never tried to be, ie Haussmannian. What these buildings are trying to achieve, is decent looking appartments with affordable prices, altogether with a twist of local architecture, and they actually succeed.
> 
> And again, no need to go as far as China to find this types of "cheap" parisian-inspired buildings.
> 
> I am not gonna repeat what I said previously about these buildings beeing inspired and not trying to be copies. I mean then if you are true classical architecture lover you can also go and criticize Haussmannian style for also being a cheap copy of original classical architecture.


It seems like you’re not good at your job. 
I never said these are haussmannian. 
China was just a well known example , you can see these type of craps everywhere. 
A Parisian inspired project in Paris ? 
What really matters here is that these building are architecturally wrong. 
And I’m not gonna continue discussing with someone who doesn’t understand classical architecture.


----------



## Neric007

But what does it have to do with understanding classical architecture ? No one said these buildings actually were classical for god sake. Then I am also gonna say they are cheap looking baroque. But really, why do you bother everybody with classical architecture here ? Clearly these buildings are a mix of everything from Renaissance to Beaux arts or Art Déco. Not sayiing it's good taste but if you actually look at them and think "classical" you have an issue. And then yeah you must despise every single building you come accross.

And you are the one who first brought Haussmann to the table by the way.

Furthermore, what's wrong with historical parisian inspired looking buildings in Paris ? Actually we are in a suburb where there is nothing really haussmannian nor whatever you would qualify "parisian" but mostly blend modern looking buildinds, so that makes total sense. And altogether at a time when no modern construction is really trying to take from past or local styles, I don't see why some architects couldn't come up with parisian (or French or whatever) inspired styles in Paris itself.

PS: I went ahead and it seems that 90% of your posts here so far are just useless negative comments about everything built so yeah no need to discuss any further.


----------



## Demos-cratos

Hekla Tower
220 meters
Under construction
Paris La défense
Presentation :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

DNSylvestre said:


> The asymmetry of the windows is driving me insane.


If that can make you feel better, it's the same on the other tower so there is that symettry at least.


----------



## Wayden21

hseugut said:


> hilarious comment. China imitating Paris is not like Paris imitating itself bro.


So let's take the example of Domino pizzas, and imagine a new brand making the same kind of crap pizzas, you'll also make fun of me if I say then "it tastes like domino pizzas" instead of "it tastes like italian fine cuisine"? You are such a smart guy bro! x)


----------



## Shenkey

Neric007 said:


> Gosh, you are truly condescending, aren't you?
> 
> No need to question my knowledge regarding Haussmannian architecture, for your information I have a degree in city planning and I happen to lead tours in Paris with a focus on architecture so I think I have studied Haussmann and his classical taste well-enough.
> The sad truth here is that you are criticizing these building for things they never tried to be, ie Haussmannian. What these buildings are trying to achieve, is decent looking appartments with affordable prices, altogether with a twist of local architecture, and they actually succeed.
> 
> And again, no need to go as far as China to find this types of "cheap" parisian-inspired buildings.
> 
> I am not gonna repeat what I said previously about these buildings beeing inspired and not trying to be copies. I mean then if you are true classical architecture lover you can also go and criticize Haussmannian style for also being a cheap copy of original classical architecture.


The point was that buildings look cheap/terrible. That point still stands.


----------



## Rubicantes

I think it's cheap too. I'm for neo-haussmannian respecting the code and the quality material. Look at *173-175 Haussmann* project. The roof expansion respect the signs of haussmannian building, with high quality material and modern way of thinking. Outside of quality, and real play with the code, it's Disneyworld...


----------



## YalnızAdam

Disney Disney... Where did Disney copy its architecture from? Why did you call everything which looks sweet, Disney ? Why Paris can build glass buildings which are available in China and other countries too but not that project?


----------



## DNSylvestre

Anyone else waiting for the pictures to come back?


----------



## Matt2021

You also have to look at context, the only building actually finished today there is a social housing block, it is concrete and not the highest of quality in details but is clad with lime stone, it will have a courtyard with a fountain. 
The others might have had more budget for the finishings, let's wait and see.
It is also in the suburb, in a part that had a lot of old unkept buildings and 60/70s social housing block towers, with at the centre a massive roundabout leading to the busy roads of the financial district. They are creating this whole area, with Central Park, squares, private and social housing, ponds and offices from the ground up. could it respect the classical codes better? for sure, is it a bit pastiche? yes! is it too dense? absolutely, Paris is in dire need of housing so it is to be expected.
But it will surely be better than what was there before, or cheap modern buildings where they don't have the obligation to use stone cladding and similar "classic" codes to get an architectural identity to the area.
Paris is getting a lot of criticism when building such things, cause it has historical architecture that is high class. but let's remember most of this kind of pastiche is built in the suburbs, sometimes replacing unappealing mid century island blocks with no relation to the street, and not in the centre of the city or posh suburbs for luxury buildings like in a lot of places like Germany, the UK or the US.
I'd love to see what is built in some other cities in the world in this kind of context 
You can see similar things as Paris done in some parts of the Netherlands, pastiche with mix of styles.
Then again I do think they could do better, but if you look at what was built in the 1990's and 2000's and what is done now in Puteaux (Quartier des arts), Serris (Victoria park) etc.. it is already much better and will probably be nice to live in with all the squares and gardens.


----------



## Neric007

^^

Finally an elaborate comment. Thank you.



Rubicantes said:


> I think it's cheap too. I'm for neo-haussmannian respecting the code and the quality material. Look at *173-175 Haussmann* project. The roof expansion respect the signs of haussmannian building, with high quality material and modern way of thinking. Outside of quality, and real play with the code, it's Disneyworld...



The building you are pointing at is simply an extension (roof) for wealthy offices in the historical center. How can it be compared with social and middle-class housing in the suburbs ? And actullay this one, even if the roofing is nice, doesn't really respect the haussmaniann building since they added one extra floor that clearly doesn't match the rest of the building underneath since it has no carving at all on the stone.


----------



## Rubicantes

Neric007 said:


> ^^
> 
> Finally an elaborate comment. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The building you are pointing at is simply an extension (roof) for wealthy offices in the historical center. How can it be compared with social and middle-class housing in the suburbs ? And actullay this one, even if the roofing is nice, doesn't really respect the haussmaniann building since they added one extra floor that clearly doesn't match the rest of the building underneath since it has no carving at all on the stone.


Yes, and that roof extension PLAY with the code of haussmannian style, while respecting it with quality materials and ad just a touch of 21st century. On the other side, those other building looks fake, cheap and just try to mimic something that it can't do. That's worst. It's not even a play with the code. And that they are middle-class or social housing is okay. But why trying to copy something you can't reach? Why not trying another style more suited with lower grade material and finish?


----------



## hseugut

Wayden21 said:


> So let's take the example of Domino pizzas, and imagine a new brand making the same kind of crap pizzas, you'll also make fun of me if I say then "it tastes like domino pizzas" instead of "it tastes like italian fine cuisine"? You are such a smart guy bro! x)


I will not feed you - even with crappy dominoes pizza. You lost it .


----------



## Axelferis

I don't get the point to discuss the choice to construct "disneyesque" style buildings.
I like this project near a CBD and i don't think the future airbnbers will complain about it when visiting Paris.

A global city should be able to offers an eclectic range of architectural choices somewhere.
The Eiffel tower,Arc de Triomphe,Pyramide du Louvre still there no?


----------



## Matt2021

Rubicantes said:


> Yes, and that roof extension PLAY with the code of haussmannian style, while respecting it with quality materials and ad just a touch of 21st century. On the other side, those other building looks fake, cheap and just try to mimic something that it can't do. That's worst. It's not even a play with the code. And that they are middle-class or social housing is okay. But why trying to copy something you can't reach? Why not trying another style more suited with lower grade material and finish?


Obviously it is more complicated than just deciding to build something you can't afford to do well, everything always has a political and historical context.
In my opinion and from what I read and saw, in France after the war the country had a modernisation fever and for decades they built in modern styles including whole new suburban towns.
A lot of these "modern" towns unfortunately failed to become their own entities, with very little shops, and often being built in island blocks that broke away from the traditional street type towns France knew.
They have not gained a very good reputation and have not become the socially diverse places they were meant to be.
This has left scars in the common psyche about modern urbanism.
So in the last few years there has been a sort of architectural conservatism in building in less affluent areas to give it a bourgeois village feel to get away from the "failed" modern urbanism.
I suppose it was also influenced by the new urbanism style brought from America to the surroundings of Euro Disney
It proved to work in places like Plessis Robinson as it is now a much more vibrant place with little streets with shops and squares with cafes.
So this is more than just deciding to build pastiche, it is to create a more French bourgeois village feel to places that are not highly ranked in the metropolis.
Is it the best option? am not sure.
unfortunately we have very little examples of whole areas built in a modern manner that look great after a few years, so pastiche takes people back to what they know is perennial, I guess it makes them feel like it is a better investment (most of these programs are sold out already) and it more agreeable to inhabit.
This is my personal perspective obviously but I know how a lot of people feel about modern architecture that is not done by very good architects in great areas with great urban planning...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

I was waiting to post more projects (and I'm still gonna wait a bit) because I think it's a really interesting topic, also due to how controversial it is.

I didn't study architecture so I don't want to go too much in the architectural details, there are people in a better position to talk about that but I just wanted to add a few things to the discussion. First of all, my personnal impression is that I have a weird feeling about those buildings and I can't really tell if I like them or not. When walking in the district, sometimes I can get the impression that I'm in a "fake" environment but that's also mainly due to the fact that there are cranes and concrete everywhere so I don't wanna judge it until it's fully (or at least mostly) complete in a few years. And I'm actually very curious to see how it will turn out.

Some pictures now, these are the few parts of the district already completed (look at those magnificent skyscrapers in the background !) :
















This is taken from the exact same location but on the other side :
















And then sometimes (close your eyes DNSylvestre), if you take a closer look, you realize that we are very far from the finishes and the overall quality of the constructions it takes inspiration from. I was mad when I first saw that, nothing is straight, the "ornamentations" on the right are half cut, this is just a disaster. I think that's what upset me the most, beyond the questionable architecture, it's that we're only trying to make it look good. But that's not really specific to these buildings.









Some comparisons between before, now and after, to show the radical transformation of the area :



































































































A global view :

















Le Plessis Robinson is a very good example of neo-urbanism and allows to see the results of this approach. And from what people say (because I actually never took the time to go there), even those who don't appreciate this kind of architecture, it is a very pleasant neighbourhood and people actually want to live here. The city gained 10k inhabitants (+ 50%) between the 90's, when the project started, and today.








































When seen from above you can see the difference between the old (but "new") districts on the left and the new (but "old") ones on the right :








You can find more interesting thoughts and pictures about Le Plessis on this thread.

An other comparison, from an architectural point of view, could be with some of the postmodern buildings in The Hague like Castalia or Verheeskade.


----------



## Shenkey

Add to that is that there are some passable/nice buildings like










and then eyesores that everyone is caught on:








would be much better if they added a break in the roof and lower the top (not even needed on the towers) - it would make it totally passable.

and the actual abomination:


----------



## wakka12

ArmLc said:


> Heuu « terrible » is positive man. He is happy that this structure will be still there for the JO...





Erlenberg said:


> no "terrible" is negative, however "terrific" is positive


This made me smile


----------



## Singidunum

Axelferis said:


> It's not terrible at all. People should stop to criticize everything they don't understand.


What makes you believe I don't understand it? It looks terrible in my opinion, there is nothing special about it, it could have been build literally anywhere on the planet.


----------



## citysquared

It's not terrible at all, I wish it were steel and then I wouldn't mind if it remained, kind of an material homage to Eiffel Tower. As a wood structure I'm not convinced in this context, although Gehry's Vuitton Foundation works well in a park-like setting.


----------



## NemesiSs-08

cilindr0 said:


> Any news about Hermitage Towers?


Currently, preparation work are in progress. Waiting the demoliton of "Les Damiers" and we'll be able to finally see the construction of these twins towers... let's wait


----------



## Matt2021

citysquared said:


> It's not terrible at all, I wish it were steel and then I wouldn't mind if it remained, kind of an material homage to Eiffel Tower. As a wood structure I'm not convinced in this context, although Gehry's Vuitton Foundation works well in a park-like setting.


Yes I do think it reminds of the temporary steel structures of the 1889 and 1900 expos (without the ornamented stucco facades).
I am no specialist or even know anything about engineering but I wonder if steel would have required much more foundational work due to weight.
Apparently some neighbourhood groups were against this wood solution already as it required the burying of steel beams to hold the structure, beams for which no removal contract has been agreed yet and worries them that they will remain there, buried for always...

anyway I personally like that nod to the past structures and the similarities in shape with the grand palais internal steel structure.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

For those who don't know, there used to be an even larger structure on that same location, the _Galerie des Machines _(420 m long, 48 m high and 115 m wide !), which was built for the 1889 Exposition Universelle and was demolished later to open up the Champ-de-Mars perspective... so it would have been ironic if they decided to block that view again 110 years later.

















Regarding the Grand Palais Éphémère, as its name suggests, it will be... ephemeral and dismantled after the Olympics, though it might be moved to an other location afterwards. The structure was designed to be the least impactful possible on an environmental point of view, hence the use of sustainable materials and the arch shape, as well as architecturally speaking.



Singidunum said:


> What makes you believe I don't understand it? It looks terrible in my opinion, there is nothing special about it, it could have been build literally anywhere on the planet.


You could say that for most buildings, can you be more specific on why you think it's not a good project (while keeping in mind that this is a temporary structure) ? It does take into account the architecture of the surrounding monuments (Eiffel Tower and École militaire) as well as of the original Grand Palais.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Porte Maillot Station*















*Location* : Paris, 17th arrondissement
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2022
*Floor area* : 8 870 m² 
*Architects* : Agence Duthilleul 










Construction progress on the other RER E new underground station :
















































Retour en images du chantier de la future gare de la Porte Maillot | EOLE - RER E


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

> *A stained glass roof twists into a spire for this alternative vision of Notre Dame cathedral*
> 
> *If you thought you’d seen the last of radical proposals on how to rebuild the notre dame cathedral, then think again. *Despite french president Emmanuel Macron having declared that Paris’ beloved building would be restored to it’s original state before the fire of april 15th 2019, dutch architecture studio, trsnfrm, has shared their alternative concept for a sculptural glass roof that twists into a spire [...]



































































3D rendering studio - Lightmap Creative


----------



## Attus

So, they want to remove the vault? Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought most of the vault can be saved.


----------



## DNSylvestre

Attus said:


> So, they want to remove the vault? Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought most of the vault can be saved.


It's only a concept, Notre Dame will be rebuilt identical to it's pre-fire state.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Axelferis said:


> It's not terrible at all. People should stop to criticize everything they don't understand.


what needs to be understand to say if something is beautiful or ugly?


ZeusUpsistos said:


> 3D rendering studio - Lightmap Creative


what is the need to share this aberration?


----------



## Elpaseador67

Singidunum said:


> Good. Because it looks terrible


De gustibus non disputandum, i love it because it is, as it name implies, a short lived building, it uses wood which i also like as a building material and also the woodwork reminds me of 18th century shipwright construction!


----------



## streetscapeer

I looove that alternative concept for Notre Dame!!


----------



## Axelferis




----------



## DNSylvestre

Well good luck boys.


----------



## Seanrhine

Attus said:


> So, they want to remove the vault? Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought most of the vault can be saved.


If they remove the vaults the structure probably collapses.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

DiogoBaptista said:


> what is the need to share this aberration?


To bring some color and craziness into our sad world. Of course it's completely innapropriate for Notre-Dame but, again, it's a concept, it cannot hurt anyone. The architects are perfectly conscious that this can't and won't become reality, they just wanted to share an other vision for this iconic building. By ego ? Maybe. Does it matter ? If you don't like it, you can just move on, the only places where it will hurt your eyes are on a few internet pages. But maybe it will inspire other people for other stuff, maybe they will manage to create a more realistic and coherent project for another building based on this or maybe it will just remain at the state of drawing, to be admired for a few seconds in our day because, whether you like the project or not, the renders look really nice and are very well done. 

Are we not allowed to dream and use our creativity anymore ? I don't understand people who are negative about these kind of things, it's just some pixels ! In the end, Notre-Dame will be restored to its former glory.


----------



## Darryl

I want Notre Dame to be restored just as it was and am so glad that was what was decided, but as you said, I very much enjoyed looking at and admiring those renderings just because they are fantastical and beautiful.


----------



## Neric007

I love this design too, although Notre-Dame wouldn't be the best church for it, I would love to see a church like that.


----------



## Axelferis

Traffic jams tonight (lockdown starts at midnight)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321924817927524353


----------



## Neric007

When did this thread become the shelter for all the no-life frustrated French forumers ? Can't you guys keep your useless nasty comments for yourself or at least for the French sub-forum where people have more backdrop about how things actually are in France instead of polluting this thread ? I mean just on this page can I read "Emily in Paris, leftist vegans and no-go zones" completely out of nowhere, can you guys go any lower or more stupid? Or is it because actual bars "pmu" are closed that you have no where else to bother people with dull conversations ?


----------



## Matt2021

Neric007 said:


> When did this thread become the shelter for all the no-life frustrated French forumers ? Can't you guys keep your useless nasty comments for yourself or at least for the French sub-forum where people have more backdrop about how things actually are in France instead of polluting this thread ? I mean just on this page can I read "Emily in Paris, leftist vegans and no-go zones", can you guys go any lower or more stupid? Or is it because actual bars "pmu" are closed that you have no where else to bother people with dull conversations ?


To be honest I agree with your sentiment Neric007.
sometimes it feels like some are venting about local politics and it does not advance the debate around actual architecture and urbanism.
This feels out of context for most that don't live in france and Paris and a bit conspiracy filled.
It sound like bashing for free...with no clear intention but complain about politicians they dislike
I am French but live in the uk and read French forums and it's not even as bad there, go figure..


----------



## the_tower

I agree. Freedom of speech.
But don't take the subway in paris though...


----------



## Matt2021

I would like to say though, that this forum would be nothing without a handful of people feeding it with actual posts related to Parisian projects and informed opinions.
I am personally very thankful for them as I really enjoy their output.

so thank you


----------



## Axelferis

@Neric007

I don't want polemics.
We love Paris. It's just that some political decisions are to be mentionned in order to explain some urban evolutions.


----------



## Mephisto22

the_tower is the definition of an internet troll, there's nothing more obvious. All his "interventions" is basically him telling us why Paris, France and French people are awful. Really interesting. Just ignore him.


----------



## Matt2021

I think it's interesting to give political context for projects that are cancelled, unsuccessfully delivered or creating difficult situations.
Political decisions in architecture will definitely affect the population, positively and negatively.

But social housing in Paris is complex and their attribution depends on revenue and situation.
It could very much be full of young professionals and families with limited revenues for the level of rent in Paris.
(a friend of mine who was a professional had one and the building was quiet and well kept near ile st Louis)

Automatically saying it will become a ghetto and it would be the fault of the mayor is not true to reality and too simplistic to help people understand the situation.

Also bad living conditions and lack of opportunities create ghettos, not just the fact it is social housing


----------



## Frenchlover

Matt2021 said:


> I think it's interesting to give political context for projects that are cancelled, unsuccessfully delivered or creating difficult situations.
> Political decisions in architecture will definitely affect the population, positively and negatively.
> 
> But social housing in Paris is complex and their attribution depends on revenue and situation.
> It could very much be full of young professionals and families with limited revenues for the level of rent in Paris.
> (a friend of mine who was a professional had one and the building was quiet and well kept near ile st Louis)
> 
> Automatically saying it will become a ghetto and it would be the fault of the mayor is not true to reality and too simplistic to help people understand the situation.
> 
> Also bad living conditions and lack of opportunities create ghettos, not just the fact it is social housing


Parisian municipality install another center for migrants by the Louvre without concerting the neighbourood








Dans le centre de Paris, l'ouverture controversée d'un centre d'accueil pour migrants


Situé dans l'ancienne mairie du Ier arrondissement de Paris, ce centre d'accueil de jour remplace celui auparavant situé dans le XVIIIe arrondissement et suscite déjà des oppositions.




www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Axelferis

Just for finish this point, we should create a dedicated thread to talk about Paris,politics & urbanisation. This section is purely for raw news.


----------



## Matt2021

Just to finish up as am sure few care 

But it is interesting that the mayor's office actually uses empty buildings as migrant welcome centres to remove another one that was in an area already dealing with ghettoisation, to try something different. 
which also means these are movable in case of issue.

A lot a cities are debating about using empty spaces instead of having them sitting empty.

Sorry that people think migrants should be nowhere or maybe in already difficult areas and they will automatically bring issues.

It also has nothing to do with social housing like the ones on the previous page.

But then again it is politico political and am sure most people following this kind of thread want to see an obvious link between architecture and urbanism and not hear locals complaining about something that hasn't brought problem yet..


----------



## Elpaseador67

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Sky & Garden *| ZAC Parc d'Affaires
> 
> *Location* : Asnières
> *Status* : Under construction
> *Estimated completion* : 2023
> *Type* : Residential, school
> *Floor area* : 21 600 m²
> *Height* : 60 m
> *Floors* : 17
> *Architects* : Maison Edouard François
> 
> Work started.
> View attachment 689634
> 
> View attachment 689635
> 
> View attachment 689637
> 
> View attachment 689638


There is a constantly growing number of wooden or partly wooden buildings going up in Paris, i know that most of this buildings are supposed to be fire safe to a certain point but does not this create a huge fire hazard should several buildings go up in flames at the same time, is there a consideration for that kind of fire? do city authorities have taken the possibility of neighbourhood fires?

This problem is also faced by many other European cities that are returning to wood for Construction Material.


----------



## Axelferis

Some validated projects *(only approved for the winner architect cabinet but not necesseraly ongoing):

New Mazas place (Paris 11th arrondissement):*




















*Tunnel Henri IV(Paris 4th arrondissement):*




























*Mille Arbres Porte Maillot(Paris 17th arrondissement):*

*

























*





























*New River Seine swimming areas (2025):** 

















*


*Aérog’art sous l’Esplanade des Invalides(Paris 7th arrondissement): * 






































*Croix Rouge station becomes a restaurant(Paris 6h arrondissement):*





































*Gare du Nord(10th arrondissement): * 






















































































































Source & credits :








Projet validé Archives - Paris Futur







parisfutur.com


----------



## kisssme

A new mixed-use 200m tower project in La Defense (offices and flats) next to Majunga Tower


----------



## Axelferis

Please which cabinet? Timeline?


----------



## kisssme

Axelferis said:


> Please which cabinet? Timeline?








Tour mixte | Bridot Partenaires Architectes







www.bridotpartenairesarchitectes.com


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ ?? Is this tower a real project or simply a vision/proposal?
Never heard about it..


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

It's most likely an old proposal (maybe 4-5 years old), we would have heard about it elsewhere.


----------



## kisssme

the website says "etudes en cours" for the status of this tower, so it's a real project .


----------



## Sam.V

Elle est mal situer


----------



## Sam.V

Un nouveau projet, a deux pas du Moulin Rouge. P&LS architecture | Agence d'architecture | Lepic


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

We're on the international section dear Sam so please speak in english !



kisssme said:


> the website says "etudes en cours" for the status of this tower, so it's a real project .


This doesn't mean anything, sometimes architects don't update the status of their projects, even years after (Hermitage Plaza is in the "under construction" section on Foster's site...). Plus, it's on the bottom of their page and there are no other places where it's even mentionned. I'm pretty sure they would highlight it if they managed to win a competition for a 200 m tower in La Défense, especially since it's not an important architectural firm.


----------



## hseugut

ZeusUpsistos said:


> We're on the international section dear Sam so please speak in english !
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn't mean anything, sometimes architects don't update the status of their projects, even years after (Hermitage Plaza is in the "under construction" section on Foster's site...). Plus, it's on the bottom of their page and there are no other places where it's even mentionned. I'm pretty sure they would highlight it if they managed to win a competition for a 200 m tower in La Défense, especially since it's not an important architectural firm.


Je n'aime pas trop cette proposition !


----------



## Cyril

It is a cheesy and outdated design.


----------



## NemesiSs-08

Cyril said:


> It is a cheesy and outdated design.


whitch one?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*OnE I - Grand site Tour Eiffel*
Specific thread (fr)

*Location* : Paris, 7th / 15th / 16th arrondissements
*Status* : Approved
*Estimated completion* : 2024
*Area* : 54 ha
*Architects* : Gustafson Porter + Bowman

The project has been approved this wednesday by the city council. It includes the rehabilitation of public spaces from the place du Trocadéro to the Ecole Militaire and around the Eiffel Tower. See this link for the detailed program.

Work will start in late 2021 and will be finished in late 2024.


----------



## Neric007

^^

So to be honest, I barely see any diffrence with what already exists except for some things here and there like the bridge (which most experts say it's unrealistic to have trees on it like showcased). I am having a hard time understanding what the money (>100 million€) is for.


----------



## madmax1982

The difference is obvious : cars out

No comment about the costs.
This + Unibail + taxis + parkings suppressed in the benefit of underground ones : one day, we'll know.


----------



## DNSylvestre

I hope they don't build those god awful kiosks near the seine.


----------



## Axelferis

Be careful everybody: you’re going to criticize the municipality of Paris 😁


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Neric007 said:


> ^^
> 
> So to be honest, I barely see any diffrence with what already exists except for some things here and there like the bridge (which most experts say it's unrealistic to have trees on it like showcased). I am having a hard time understanding what the money (>100 million€) is for.


So, this is nothing to you ?



















DNSylvestre said:


> I hope they don't build those god awful kiosks near the seine.


This is not part of the project, it's just random designs to show that the place can host events.



Axelferis said:


> Be careful everybody: you’re going to criticize the municipality of Paris 😁


Honestly Axelferis, this is not funny, quite the opposite. You keep saying you don't "want to create polemics", blablabla, but you keep bringing this topic back or encouraging it. I didn't intervene last time but this way of politicizing everything is extremely annoying, discouraging even, especially when you put a lot of effort into this thread. And don't try justifying this behavior by saying that "some political decisions are to be mentionned in order to explain some urban evolutions". This :



letranger said:


> More social housing, more ghettos in the centre-ville.





Axelferis said:


> Don't talk about parisian municipality please or i'm going to post some bad pics of the city  (far from 'Emily in Paris' Netflix)





the_tower said:


> Leftist vegans would love this place


This doesn't explain anything about parisian architecture and urbanism. There is no argumentation, there is no thinking behind it, there is nothing to be understand.



Axelferis said:


> Just for finish this point, we should create a dedicated thread to talk about Paris,politics & urbanisation. This section is purely for raw news.


So yes, go ahead and do that. But please. Please. Stop polluting this thread with politics.


----------



## maykies

Is it possible to stop commenting every post and come back to a normal thread with the pictures of projects ? If you find the project interesting like the post... otherwise go to the French section of the forum to make comments but please stop polluting this thread.


----------



## FelixMadero

Everybody can comment, this is a open forum not a family album.


----------



## Neric007

ZeusUpsistos said:


> So, this is nothing to you ?
> 
> View attachment 757735
> View attachment 757751
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not part of the project, it's just random designs to show that the place can host events.


Yes I did read all of this which might seems like a huge list but when you read, many stuff are pretty minor. And again, we are talking of more than 100million € here for what I perceive to be changes that are far from being game changers. And I also looked at the map and not just the visuals. Hopefully we will have more concrete information as to what is planned but so far, I am puzzled when I see the budget, which already grew by 50% may I recall.

On a side note I totally agree with you regarding some other forumers yet again annoying comments.


----------



## Matt2021

Neric007 said:


> Yes I did read all of this which might seems like a huge list but when you read, many stuff are pretty minor. And again, we are talking of more than 100million € here for what I perceive to be changes that are far from being game changers. And I also looked at the map and not just the visuals. Hopefully we will have more concrete information as to what is planned but so far, I am puzzled when I see the budget, which already grew by 50% may I recall.
> 
> On a side note I totally agree with you regarding some other forumers yet again annoying comments.


To be fair if you try and get a quote to plant trees in your garden and pave parts of it you would be surprised how expensive it would be.

They want to redo the massive Trocadero roundabout, the whole area around the bridge, reorganise traffic...
It is a lot of urbanists, architects, horticulture specialists, all the staff to do it over a few years, buy, transport and plant trees....
It is a lot

I am not surprise it is that much for such a large area to redo, I am surprised you think a lot is minor tbh


----------



## Axelferis

Just to ease our minds 😁 an example of the fantastic work made last years

Future & past:

"Le forum des Halles" facing " La bourse du commerce "









__
http://instagr.am/p/CHqNXPegvB5/


----------



## Neric007

Matt2021 said:


> To be fair if you try and get a quote to plant trees in your garden and pave parts of it you would be surprised how expensive it would be.
> 
> They want to redo the massive Trocadero roundabout, the whole area around the bridge, reorganise traffic...
> It is a lot of urbanists, architects, horticulture specialists, all the staff to do it over a few years, buy, transport and plant trees....
> It is a lot
> 
> I am not surprise it is that much for such a large area to redo, I am surprised you think a lot is minor tbh


But that's the thing, if you look carefully, very few trees or grass areas are actually added. The biggest change seems to be with the part of Champs de Mars facing Ecole militaire.


----------



## DNSylvestre

I guess this is relevant to the thread

Vers une nouvelle esthétique pour transformer le paysage urbain

Can't say I'm not worried.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Neric007 said:


> Yes I did read all of this which might seems like a huge list but when you read, many stuff are pretty minor. And again, we are talking of more than 100million € here for what I perceive to be changes that are far from being game changers. And I also looked at the map and not just the visuals. Hopefully we will have more concrete information as to what is planned but so far, I am puzzled when I see the budget, which already grew by 50% may I recall.
> 
> On a side note I totally agree with you regarding some other forumers yet again annoying comments.


I wasn't really thinking about the financial aspect because I honestly have no idea of how much these things can cost. That's still a lot of minor things on a pretty large area but maybe it's overcosted I don't know. Also, I believe that the 100 M are for the whole project while the detailed program that we currently have only includes half of the Champ-de-Mars. 

But beyond its cost I do think that's it's a very welcomed project, that it will change the place dramatically and make it a lot more enjoyable for tourists as well as parisians.



maykies said:


> Is it possible to stop commenting every post and come back to a normal thread with the pictures of projects ? If you find the project interesting like the post... otherwise go to the French section of the forum to make comments but please stop polluting this thread.


That's not what we should do either because people commenting is what makes a thread alive. Sharing thoughts, debating (respectfully) with divergent opinions, all that is great. Just not on politics or other off-subjects like it has been done a lot recently (unless it really adds something to the discussion).

Anyway, back to more concrete (both meanings) stuff.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Hekla*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)
Official site

*Location* : La Défense, Puteaux
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2022
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 80 000 m²
*Height* : 220 m
*Floors* : 48
*Architects* : Jean Nouvel









































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## AchilleFF

kisssme said:


> A new mixed-use 200m tower project in La Defense (offices and flats) next to Majunga Tower


c'est absolument MAGNIFIQUE !!! rarement vu un design d'une qualité pareille ! est-ce une source sûre ??!


----------



## Wayden21

AchilleFF said:


> c'est absolument MAGNIFIQUE !!! rarement vu un design d'une qualité pareille ! est-ce une source sûre ??!


Are you a troll? it looks cheap as ****, hopefully it will never be built, don't want to see majunga tower being hidden by this horrosity!


----------



## Gui

Absolutely, it’s horrendous, looks like a building out of a Simcity videogame.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Adria*
Specific thread (fr)

*Location* : La Défense, Courbevoie
*Status* : Proposed renovation / extension
*Estimated completion* : 2023
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 63 000 m²
*Height* : ~ 175 m
*Floors* : ~ 45
*Architects* : Ateliers 2/3/4/










































The existing building :








Arthur Weidmann


----------



## hseugut

Wayden21 said:


> Are you a troll? it looks cheap as ****, hopefully it will never be built, don't want to see majunga tower being hidden by this horrosity!


Ce n'est pas un troll, il manie juste un peu l'ironie .. art quasi interdit au 21ème siècle ..


----------



## hseugut

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Tour Adria*
> Specific thread (fr)
> 
> *Location* : La Défense, Courbevoie
> *Status* : Proposed renovation / extension
> *Estimated completion* : 2023
> *Type* : Office
> *Floor area* : 63 000 m²
> *Height* : ~ 175 m
> *Floors* : ~ 45
> *Architects* : Ateliers 2/3/4/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The existing building :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arthur Weidmann


I actually prefer the existing tower.


----------



## DNSylvestre

Rip to the cluster of towers.


----------



## Pierre Fontaine

The new Adria design really feels like it's from Seoul or Tokyo.


----------



## KiffKiff

*Palace of Versailles - Restoration of the Royal Chapel*

The work is almost over, she reappears in the sky of Versailles.


----------



## Darryl

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Tour Adria*
> Specific thread (fr)
> 
> *Location* : La Défense, Courbevoie
> *Status* : Proposed renovation / extension
> *Estimated completion* : 2023
> *Type* : Office
> *Floor area* : 63 000 m²
> *Height* : ~ 175 m
> *Floors* : ~ 45
> *Architects* : Ateliers 2/3/4/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The existing building :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arthur Weidmann


I actually like the existing building better


----------



## Darryl

Haha just noticed someone else said the same thing. Great minds think alike hseugut


----------



## the_tower

Darryl said:


> I actually like the existing building better


Seeing the new projects in La Défense makes me really start to miss the Hermitage Plaza twin tower project.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Edison Lite

Location* : Paris, 13th arrondissement, 71 Avenue Edison
*Status* : Complete
*Completion* : 2020
*Type* : Residential
*Floor area* : 2 067 m² 
*Architects* : Manuelle Gautrand



> *Manuelle Gautrand encourages occupants of 'Edison Lite' to grow their own food in Paris*
> 
> Manuelle Gautrand architecture’s ‘Edison Lite’ housing model, one of the 22 competition winners, answers the call for innovative urban projects to ‘Reinvent Paris.’ The newly completed project introduces ‘made-to-measure’ residential units where the future residents are were invited participate in establishing the brief as well as the design of their home. Seeking to welcome residents into a lush, existing landscape environment within the urban context, the team at the french studio includes 75 cubic meters of soil, divided between 290 planters and a large, 150 square meter swath along the roof [...]



































































































© Luc Boegly


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Saint-Denis Pleyel Station*




































*Location :* Saint-Denis
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2023
*Floor area :* 25 606 m²
*Architects :* Kengo Kuma



















Un chantier phare… et pharaonique | LeJSD


----------



## citysquared

Any updates on restoration/reconstruction of Notre Dame? Thank you.


----------



## Mephisto22

citysquared said:


> Any updates on restoration/reconstruction of Notre Dame? Thank you.


The latest news are that the government decided that the Cathedral will be rebuilt exactly as it was before, so no contemporary novelties.

And a few days ago they finished the removal of the burnt scaffolding (cause the cathedral was under renovation when the fire happened) that threatened to collapse and hurt the structure of the Cathedral.
So now she is in a safer position than before, but the renovation, reconstruction as not begin yet. They're still currently making the structure stronger in ordre the work can happen.

(sorry for my grammar).


----------



## Matt2021

citysquared said:


> Any updates on restoration/reconstruction of Notre Dame? Thank you.


someone posted this article on a French forum.









Des vitraux contemporains pour Notre-Dame de Paris ? | Connaissance des Arts


Le 20 novembre 2020 va-t-il marquer le début d’une nouvelle polémique autour de la restauration de la cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris ? « Le




www.connaissancedesarts.com





It is in French but talks about the eventual use of modern designs on some of the stain glass windows.
It also shows some example photos of other works throughout the 20th century


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tours Duo*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)

*Location* : Paris, 13th arrondissement, 51 rue Bruneseau
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2021
*Type* : Office, hotel
*Floor area* : 106 950 m²
*Height* : 180 m / 125 m
*Floors* : 39 / 26
*Architects* : Jean Nouvel 










































































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## [email protected]

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Tour Adria*
> Specific thread (fr)
> 
> *Location* : La Défense, Courbevoie
> *Status* : Proposed renovation / extension
> *Estimated completion* : 2023
> *Type* : Office
> *Floor area* : 63 000 m²
> *Height* : ~ 175 m
> *Floors* : ~ 45
> *Architects* : Ateliers 2/3/4/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The existing building :
> 
> Arthur Weidmann


Yuck! If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Lot D5* | ZAC Seguin-Rives de Seine

*Location* : Boulogne-Billancourt
*Status* : Approved
*Estimated completion* : 2023
*Type* : Office, residential
*Floor area* : 60 729 m² 
*Height* : max. 63,5 m
*Floors* : 8 to 18
*Architects* : Chartier Dalix / BIG / AAVP / ECDM

The project has been approved.


----------



## Pierre Fontaine

*CNP Headquarters*

A refurbishment project is planned for the old CNP headquarters, located above the Montparnasse train station.
This is the proposition made by Ateliers 2/3/4/, but it was not selected.
I don't know the winning project.


Visiblement, une réhabilitation de l'ancien siège de la CNP, situé au-dessus de la Gare Montparnasse, est en projet.
Voici le projet du cabinet_ Ateliers 2/3/4/_, malheureusement *non retenu*.
Je ne connais pas le projet lauréat.
Source : Ateliers 2/3/4/


----------



## Axelferis

English here please! Thank you


----------



## Pierre Fontaine

Axelferis said:


> English here please! Thank you


Updated in english. 😉


----------



## clouchicloucha

Pierre Fontaine said:


> *CNP Headquarters*
> 
> A refurbishment project is planned for the old CNP headquarters, located above the Montparnasse train station.
> This is the proposition made by Ateliers 2/3/4/, but it was not selected.
> I don't know the winning project.
> 
> 
> Visiblement, une réhabilitation de l'ancien siège de la CNP, situé au-dessus de la Gare Montparnasse, est en projet.
> Voici le projet du cabinet_ Ateliers 2/3/4/_, malheureusement *non retenu*.
> Je ne connais pas le projet lauréat.
> Source : Ateliers 2/3/4/
> 
> 
> View attachment 794211
> 
> View attachment 794212
> View attachment 794213


Too bad: really classy i liked it..


----------



## BlueBalls

I love the light and open glass-heavy design of many of these new projects in Paris. It fits the city so well


----------



## Wayden21

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Tours Duo*
> Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)
> 
> *Location* : Paris, 13th arrondissement, 51 rue Bruneseau
> *Status* : Under construction
> *Estimated completion* : 2021
> *Type* : Office, hotel
> *Floor area* : 106 950 m²
> *Height* : 180 m / 125 m
> *Floors* : 39 / 26
> *Architects* : Jean Nouvel
> 
> View attachment 789736
> 
> View attachment 789814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arthur Weidmann


I said it before but I say it again, 1 new tower in paris is worth 10 in London.


----------



## Wayden21

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Tour Adria*
> Specific thread (fr)
> 
> *Location* : La Défense, Courbevoie
> *Status* : Proposed renovation / extension
> *Estimated completion* : 2023
> *Type* : Office
> *Floor area* : 63 000 m²
> *Height* : ~ 175 m
> *Floors* : ~ 45
> *Architects* : Ateliers 2/3/4/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The existing building :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arthur Weidmann


Are they serious? What are they going to do with this poor tower? It's a disgrace!


----------



## ArmLc

It should have not been touched. 
This tower was amazing


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Grand Palais Éphémère

Location* : Paris, 7th arrondissement
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2021
*Type* : Exhibition hall
*Floor area* : 10 000 m²
*Height* : 20 m
*Architects* : Wilmotte & Associés


















The wooden structure is almost finished while the installation of the facades and roof continues.























































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## Josedc

I kinda feel like this is going to steal some of the view from the monument itself


----------



## Pierre Fontaine

*Issy-les-Moulineaux

1 : New hotel project next to the Porte de Versailles.*
I don't know if it was posted here. It's still in project.
VIGUIER architecture










*2 : ZAC Léon Blum*
A lot of major projects are ongoing in the south of the city.
Here's a map summarizing every projects in this area.


----------



## Jex7844

clouchicloucha said:


> Too bad: really classy i liked it..


I'm sure they went for the ugliest one for a change...😒


----------



## Iron_

Pierre Fontaine said:


> *Issy-les-Moulineaux
> 
> 1 : New hospital project next to the Porte de Versailles.*
> I don't know if it was posted here. It's still in project.
> VIGUIER architecture
> 
> View attachment 804508


*Hotel*, not hospital  from the brand _Motel One_.


----------



## Pierre Fontaine

Iron_ said:


> *Hotel*, not hospital  from the brand _Motel One_.


Thanks ! Updated.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Extension to Rosny-Bois-Perrier*
Official site















*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2023
*Length :* 5,4 km
*Stations :* 6
*Locations :* Les Lilas / Romainville / Montreuil / Noisy-le-Sec / Rosny-sous-Bois
*Architects :* Richez Associés / Marc Mimram










*Mairie des Lilas*

New entrance at the current terminus.

















*Serge Gainsbourg


































Place Carnot










































Montreuil-Hôpital










































La Dhuys


















































Coteaux-Beauclair & viaduct









































 








 









































Rosny-Bois-Perrier































*
Photothèque | Prolongement Ligne 11 Est


----------



## Pierre Fontaine

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Extension to Rosny-Bois-Perrier*
> Official site


Amazing, building seems to go pretty fast ! 🔥


----------



## Shenkey

No platform doors?


----------



## vincent1746

*Hekla Tower*
La Défense - 220m - Atelier Jean Nouvel - 2022 - Under construction 



















Tour Hekla on LinkedIn: #MAQUETTE














































Vincent Montcuit

*The Link towers*
La Défense - 242m - PCA STREAM - 2025 - Demolition 










L’immeuble du Michelet s’efface tout doucement avant de laisser sa place à The Link, le futur siège de Total - Defense-92.fr





































Vincent Montcuit

*Trinity Tower* 
La Défense - 167m - CRO & CO Architecture - 2020 - Com




























Vincent Montcuit

*Alto Tower *
La Défense - 160m - SRA / Interfaces - 2020























































Vincent Montcuit

*Saint Gobain tower *
La Défense - 178m - Valode & Pistre - 2020





































Vincent Montcuit

*Aurore tower*
La Défense - 131m - Viguier Architecture - 2021




























Vincent Montcuit


----------



## NemesiSs-08

vincent1746 said:


> *Hekla Tower*
> La Défense - 220m - Atelier Jean Nouvel - 2022 - Under construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tour Hekla on LinkedIn: #MAQUETTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vincent Montcuit
> 
> *The Link towers*
> La Défense - 242m - PCA STREAM - 2025 - Demolition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L’immeuble du Michelet s’efface tout doucement avant de laisser sa place à The Link, le futur siège de Total - Defense-92.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vincent Montcuit


Two futures *amazing* towers for Paris-La Defense !
Waiting Sisters Towers and Jardins de l'Arche Tower to follow four awesome constructions at the same time !
All of them are a great news for this business district and his skyline.

_PS : more projects will be known in 2021, let's hope so !_


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Shenkey said:


> No platform doors?


No, the line will not be automated and traffic doesn't justify to install them like on line 13.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Deloitte University Campus

Location :* Bailly-Romainvilliers / Magny-le-Hongre
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2022
*Type :* University campus
*Floor area :* 24 800 m²
*Architects :* Dubuisson Architecture


































Dubuisson Architecture


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

> *MUN, the new unmissable rooftop restaurant in Paris*
> 
> *Perched above the Avenue Champs Élysées and celebrating Japanese cuisine, this new restaurant from Paris Society is opening its doors just in time for fall [...]*
> 
> Located at 52 Avenue Champs-Élysées, the restaurant was decorated in an ode to Asia by the duo Eve Von Romberg and Charlotte Besson-Oberlin. Precious fabrics, varnished wooden panels like in China, velvet chairs, lanterns, intimate alcoves… Visitors are plunged into an Oriental boudoir atmosphere, as authentic as can be. The muted decor subtly nods to the Eiffel Tower, the Arc de Triomphe, and the Sacré-Cœur [...]



















































© Romain Ricard


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*MurMure

Location :* Paris, 11th arrondissement, 69 boulevard de Charonne
*Status :* Approved rehabilitation
*Estimated completion :* 2023
*Type :* Office, retail, recording studios
*Floor area :* 9 213 m²
*Architects :* Gillot + Givry 

The rehabilitation of this former electrical substation into a place dedicated to music professions has been approved. The project, which was part of the "Réinventer Paris 2" competition, will include offices, recording studios as well as a shopping arcade along the 25m high central nave.


----------



## Darryl

I love Paris and I usually like about 95% or more of the projects listed here in this thread, but I do not like the Grand Palais Éphémère at all. It does not meet the high standard that central location deserves. It looks cheap in that ornate surrounding. Do I recall someone saying it is temporary? Perhaps it's just kinda like a glorified tent that needs to be thrown up relatively cheaply and quickly to meet an urgent need.


----------



## Iron_

It's TEMPORARY and could have been worse, believe me ! Don't worry, it will be gone in 4 years. Will you survive ?


----------



## Darryl

Was it necessary to ask me if I'll survive? Smh. I was just stating an opinion. People on this site are so rude.


----------



## Iron_

Because people here are constantly criticizing without knowing anything about the project. It is built to replace Grand Palais during its 4 years renovation, and as said many times on this own thread previously, it's temporary. So why build an exuberant and costly palace while it's temporary ? It's not a simple shed either.


----------



## Neric007

To further explain what the Grand Palais Ephémère (Ephémère means temporary in French btw) exactly is, its goal is indeed to make up for the Grand Palais while it's closed for an almost half a billion euros' 4 years renovation. The thing is the Grand Palais is in its own a huge exhibition center and the city doesn't have many places like that in such a good location. Especially since the Grand Palais was supposed to host some events for the olympics. Hence, they are building this temporary structure which is still somewhat big and heavy since it's gonna be used a lot and for a relatively long period of time, even if it's temporary. The goal is to minimize the environmental cost as well.

We can criticize the design (although I'd rather wait for it to be finished and to see it live to really have an opinion myself) but I think it meets the requirements pretty well. On top of that, I find the location on point since that's where World fairs were and the Grand Palais was built for a world fair.


----------



## Matt2021

I found this proposal by Shigeru Ban Architects and I feel it was more in line with the grand palais and the Paris expo legacy.

However I have the feeling that in Paris they tend to try and avoid being too pastiche, as the surroundings are full well designed historical buildings and it could look cheap, so they go for more modernised form even when inspired by the history.
Also more ornaments means more budget, work and weight.

I do think the one being built is an impressive building and should wait to see it finished before shooting it down.

It seems the wooden structure was a requirement, for sustainability and maybe to put emphasis on it temporary nature, even the building being built now was met with opposition for its size and location so am sure something in steel and more perennial looking materials would have been shot down.


----------



## lucky5

I have a strange feeling this will not be as ephemeral as well would all like to think


----------



## milo92

Montage d'une belle ECH à l'hôpital St Antoine pour la construction du siège de l'APHP


----------



## Matt2021

lucky5 said:


> I have a strange feeling this will not be as ephemeral as well would all like to think


It is across Ecole Militaire and in the middle of a historical sightline. It is going to be temporary for sure.


----------



## Pierre Fontaine

*Subway | Line 14 North Extension*
Saint-Lazare <> Mairie de Saint-Ouen
Opening December 14.
New stations photos, from Ile-de-France Mobilité. Sorry for the low resolution.


----------



## Darryl

^^
Almost as nice as Berlin's two new subway stations that also just opened this month.


----------



## lucky5

Matt2021 said:


> It is across Ecole Militaire and in the middle of a historical sightline. It is going to be temporary for sure.


That I am sure of, however temporary is a quite relative term. Also the Eiffel Tower was meant to be temporary


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*The Factory & Loft

Location* : Clichy
*Status* : Complete
*Completion* : 2020
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 18 233 m²
*Architects* : Brenac & Gonzalez 









































































© Stefan Tuchila


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Îlot Fertile*
Official site

*Location :* Paris, 19th arrondissement, 198 rue d'Aubervilliers
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2021 / 2022
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Floor area :* 34 265 m² 
*Architects :* TVK


























































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*M19 (Manufacture de la Mode)

Location :* Aubervilliers
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2020
*Type :* Office
*Floor area :* 25 498 m²
*Architects :* Rudy Ricciotti










































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## Pierre Fontaine

*RER E | Eole | West Extension 
Location :* La Défense
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2022
*Type :* Public transports
*Architects :* Jean-Marie Duthilleul
Saint-Lazare <> Nanterre La Folie

*The gigantic, cathedral-like station in Paris La Défense is taking shape !*
The station is organized around a 25 meters wide central platform, in a large volume situated under the CNIT, 15 meters high, 121 meters long and 33 meters wide. The station platform will be extended by about 50 meters on either side of this large concrete box to provide a central platform extending over 225 meters, to be capable of accommodating a lined train.
Source : Chantier Eole : la gare cathédrale de La Défense prend forme sous le Cnit - Defense-92.fr

*Project :*

























*Current state :*


----------



## Elpaseador67

Pierre Fontaine said:


> View attachment 856197
> 
> *RER E | Eole | West Extension
> Location :* La Défense
> *Status :* Under construction
> *Estimated completion :* 2022
> *Type :* Public transports
> *Architects :* Jean-Marie Duthilleul
> Saint-Lazare <> Nanterre La Folie
> 
> *The gigantic, cathedral-like station in Paris La Défense is taking shape !*
> The station is organized around a 25 meters wide central platform, in a large volume situated under the CNIT, 15 meters high, 121 meters long and 33 meters wide. The station platform will be extended by about 50 meters on either side of this large concrete box to provide a central platform extending over 225 meters, to be capable of accommodating a lined train.
> Source : Chantier Eole : la gare cathédrale de La Défense prend forme sous le Cnit - Defense-92.fr
> 
> *Project :*
> View attachment 856200
> 
> View attachment 856202
> 
> View attachment 856203
> 
> 
> *Current state :*
> View attachment 856207
> 
> View attachment 856208
> 
> View attachment 856210
> 
> View attachment 856211


The huge nave space, dozens of feet underground, quite spectacular!


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Fragrance

Location :* Aubervilliers, 147-153 avenue Jean Jaurès
*Status :* Proposed rehabilitation / extension
*Estimated completion :* n/a
*Type :* Office
*Floor area :* 22 469 m²
*Architects :* PCA-STREAM

Rehabilitation project of a former perfumery.


----------



## Axelferis

artificial since ecologist trend appears few years ago. Before you had natural trees there.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Latitude*
Official site

*Location :* La Défense, Arche Nord
*Status :* Under renovation / extension
*Estimated completion :* 2021
*Type :* Office
*Floor area :* 22 300 m² 
*Architects :* Studios Architecture










































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

It is rather unclear what exactly the status of the project is. It is very similar to the Babylon Bridge, introduced a few months ago, which was a concept proposal. This one is part of the international competition Reinventing Cities - C40, which in Paris includes the construction of three innovative footbridges over the Seine but I don't know if it's the one selected for this location.



> *Vincent Callebaut Architectures Reveals Design For Garden Footbridge Bio-Inspired By Fish Skeleton*
> 
> Paris-based architecture practice Vincent Callebaut Architectures has revealed design for a garden footbridge bio-inspired by a fish skeleton.
> 
> Proposed as an inhabited footbridge, named The Green Line, the bridge repairs the urban divide between Bercy Village and the Masséna district. It creates a winding and furtive plant link between the two banks connecting the 12th and 13th arrondissements in Paris.
> 
> It's program contains training rooms, catering, commerce, co-working spaces, business incubation, spaces for vegetable gardens and orchards on the roof, spaces for amphibian gardens on the quays.
> 
> The Green Line is a prototype of edible, resilient, and depolluting architecture. Its architecture generates its own energy from renewable sources, recycles its own waste and wastewater, and optimizes its needs thanks to Information and Communication Technologies. It thus promotes social and cultural innovation through flexible and mutable shared spaces, which adapt to the needs of new generations and to new constantly evolving uses [...]


----------



## Neric007

^^
Not as cool and original as the Babylon bridge concept but nice however. And in any case it's nice to see that there is definitely some plans in the pipeline for nice new bridges in the area.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Evolution *| Paris Rive Gauche

*Location :* Paris, 13th arrondissement
*Status :* Approved
*Estimated completion :* 2025
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Floor area :* 98 002 m² 
*Floors :* 11
*Architects :*  Dietmar Feichtinger / AZC / TVK / inSpace / Henke Schreieck

The project, which includes offices, shops & services, an hotel, social & student housing as well as the creation of new public spaces near the Gare d'Austerlitz, has been approved.


----------



## urbanflight

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343572421677207552


----------



## Shanghainese

Thanks ! I am enchanted. So many great projects in Paris. The city sparkles like a diamond when everything is built and looks exactly like the photos. Vienna should learn.


----------



## Neric007

urbanflight said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343572421677207552


I am sorry but this is somewhat cheap greenwashing that in facts turns out to be somewhat counterproductive. It's kinda sad to see videos from the World Economic forum miss the point so much.

First, removing parking spots might look like a good idea on paper but, that means that now people looking for a parking spot will just end up looking for one, hence driving around/polluting, for an extra 15 or 20 minutes so you end up generating more pollution. Likewise, I don't think i have ever seen so many traffic jams in this city than lately, even on weekends .And as matter of fact, it's probably better for air pollution and noise to have 10 000 cars driving smoothly at a proper speed than 5 000 cars stuck in traffics jams. And so far what the city has mostly been able to achieve is increasing traffic jams, mostly because it doesnt really offer good alternatives. And especially because, it's political, but the people more likely to use their cars within the city are those coming from outside of it. Hence, the city doesn't care much about making their lives more complicated as they are not voters, when, at the same time, real solutions must come at region-level but there is a big lack of coordination.

Another issue I'd like to point out, the city is pushing for people to cycle but as far as a pedestrain like me is concerned, it has come at a cost of more incivility from bikers that just don't respect sidewalks, bike lanes or streetlights. It didn't really make the pulic space more welcoming.


----------



## urbanflight

Neric007 said:


> I am sorry but this is somewhat cheap greenwashing that in facts turns out to be somewhat counterproductive. It's kinda sad to see videos from the World Economic forum miss the point so much.
> 
> First, removing parking spots might look like a good idea but in paper, that means that now people looking for a parking spot will just end up looking for one, hence driving around/polluting, for an extra 15 or 20 minutes so you end up generating more pollution. Likewise, I don't think i have ever seen so many traffic jams in this city than lately, even on weekends .And as matter of fact, it's probably better for air pollution and noise to have 10 000 cars driving smoothly at a proper speed than 5 000 cars stuck in traffics jams. And so far what the city has mostly been able to achieve is increasing traffic jams, mostly because it doesnt really offer good alternatives. And especially because, it's political, but the people more likely to use their cars within the city are those coming from outside of it. Hence, the city doesn't care much about making their lives more complicated as they are not voters, when, at the same time, real solutions must come at region-level but there is a big lack of coordination.
> 
> Another issue I'd like to point out, the city is pushing for people to cycle but as far as a pedestrain like me is concerned, it has come at a cost of more incivility from bikers that just don't respect sidewalks, bike lanes or streetlights. It didn't really make the pulic space more welcoming.


Greenwashing or rebalancing the use of public space?

*Cars in Paris* take up to *50% of public space*, despite accounting for only *13% of journeys*.

You _complain _about the cyclists on the sidewalks. Well, yeah that's why the municipality and the region are building a bike network so cyclists finally will be safe to travel on the road, as any citizen has the right to travel safely.

You don't seen to _complain_ about the motorcyclist driving on the sidewalks, that is way more dangerous for pedestrians, or about the motorcycles illegally parked on the sidewalks that take way more space than a bike.

Your problem seems to be with cycling mobility.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176923819472248833


----------



## Neric007

Sometimes I wonder why I take the time to somewhat write long post as it seems it is too difficult to be read.

And no need to highlight stuff from your first post because I did read it. This whole thing about the actual use of space may open something intesresting but it also misses the point. As far as i know one airport runway streches for miles while it's never being used by more than one place at a time. Also, what is a "journey" ? if I may ask ? 'cuz most of my journeys are low distances ones that I will indeed never use a car for, (going to the bareky, going to a shop etc). This kind of data is simply irrelevant. What about the distances, the location you start from/go to. Throwing numbers without background never really helped the world improve. If we follow this reasoning then I guess we should only dedicate 13% of the public space to cars. So let's dot it, like right now. If it's for the sake of rebalancing.

Again,what I said is that, what looks like a good idea turns out to be a bad one because it doesn't take everything into account. And that is the main problem with environmental policies, if you don't take everything into consideration, you end up being counterproductive. *And here it is the case, more traffic jams (even with less cars on the road) ends up creating more pollution. Period*. Likewise it turns out than the production of electric cars implies fracking the soil for rare materials which pollutes tremendously.

But if you want to believe that air pollution in Paris has decreased, that "urban forest" (ie 10 trees) are a thing and that the share of public space have improved, great, but there is difference between communication and facts.

Rebalancing is one thing and i'm all for it, but here is not rebalanced, it's unablancing in a different way because problems are not adressed correctly.


----------



## Alvar Lavague

Shanghainese said:


> It doesn't matter if the projects are washed green. The state and the authorities play a planned economy and destroy the prosperity of the French. Something like that doesn't go unpunished in the long run. Usually there will be a revolution at some point and that seldom happens peacefully. It is so. We humans are like that and we humans will never change. If you suppress our freedom, you always risk war. It is, and that would be the most important lesson to be learned. Not climate change is to be feared but lack of freedom with all its consequences, consequences and reactions. If you don't want to learn that, one day you will learn it the uncomfortable way. As Europe seems extremely incapable of learning these days, the incentive to learn that capitalism makes things better will only come through a decline in our systems. And this decline has been going on for a long time.
> 
> There are enough liberal and libertarian books to show that free capitalism, or any form of capitalism at all, protects resources better than state intervention. Those who deny this not only poison the social climate, they harm people, nature and the environment.
> 
> Parisians: End the climate agreement, free your economy and society from the grip of an authoritarian state and, like the USA, become a country of freedom in its founding years. The Statue of Liberty came to New York from France. Reconnects with this legacy.
> 
> Politics puts pressure on people and companies, increases costs and lowers the standard of living. To protect against this, projects are washed green, because if the state climate program were implemented uncompromisingly, we will experience conditions that are comparable to Soviet communism.
> 
> Capitalism is the solution, not a planned economy. Read Frederic Bastiat and Jean-Baptiste Say or Alexis de Tocqueville.


WTF? How is this relevant to the topic of this thread? And why this thread has to turn to a political battleground every other week?


----------



## Lad

Shanghainese said:


> It doesn't matter if the projects are washed green. The state and the authorities play a planned economy and destroy the prosperity of the French. Something like that doesn't go unpunished in the long run. Usually there will be a revolution at some point and that seldom happens peacefully. It is so. We humans are like that and we humans will never change. If you suppress our freedom, you always risk war. It is, and that would be the most important lesson to be learned. Not climate change is to be feared but lack of freedom with all its consequences, consequences and reactions. If you don't want to learn that, one day you will learn it the uncomfortable way. As Europe seems extremely incapable of learning these days, the incentive to learn that capitalism makes things better will only come through a decline in our systems. And this decline has been going on for a long time.
> 
> There are enough liberal and libertarian books to show that free capitalism, or any form of capitalism at all, protects resources better than state intervention. Those who deny this not only poison the social climate, they harm people, nature and the environment.
> 
> Parisians: End the climate agreement, free your economy and society from the grip of an authoritarian state and, like the USA, become a country of freedom in its founding years. The Statue of Liberty came to New York from France. Reconnects with this legacy.
> 
> Politics puts pressure on people and companies, increases costs and lowers the standard of living. To protect against this, projects are washed green, because if the state climate program were implemented uncompromisingly, we will experience conditions that are comparable to Soviet communism.
> 
> Capitalism is the solution, not a planned economy. Read Frederic Bastiat and Jean-Baptiste Say or Alexis de Tocqueville.


It’s incredible that these days they are still people who believe in it when the current state of the world economy and the situation of millions of people in the world prove them wrong.


----------



## nigel65

Shanghainese said:


> Capitalism is the solution, not a planned economy. Read Frederic Bastiat and Jean-Baptiste Say or Alexis de Tocqueville.


Yeah, uhm... as curious and all as your little eh... piece... was to read, I'm not sure anybody here is really all that interested in taking the economic advice of three men who died 170 years ago as any sort of prerequisite for planning in the city for 2021. And that would of course, be most true here where it's called 'PARIS | Projects & Construction' and not 'PARIS | Fanatical Economic Theories', thanks.


----------



## Darryl

Capitalism is fanatical? I'm shocked to see how Marxism is so popular in Western free-market democracies these days. Wow, do we ever learn from history?


----------



## Shenkey

Imagine that there are people that think that current system of Corporatism in the US is actually "free capitalism".
Or when the other dude has "Shanghai" in his name. Imagine him waxing lyrically about some Ayn Rand utopia and picking a nickname of a city where the communist party literally owns everything they want.

What is next? A Brexiter saying how the UK a pinnacle of capitalism, where you have to check the registry if the building you are buying is freehold.


----------



## Matt2021

Where did this forum turn into a capitalist against marxist ideologies? 

And I am sorry for our American friends but while both France and the US have capitalist economies the US model of capitalism does appear a bit fanatical in areas, your response shows that as for you criticising Neo liberal type capitalism is automatically communism....


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

_Dior Champs-Élysées_, _Galeries Lafayette Champs-Élysées_ and _Ogata_ have been declared winner of the *Prix Versailles 2020 - Europe* respectively in the categories Shops & stores, Shopping malls and Restaurants.

*Dior Champs-Élysées*, Terres Rouges








































© Kristen Pelou

*Galeries Lafayette Champs-Élysées*, BIG
















































© Delfino Sisto Legnani / Marco Cappelletti

*Ogata*, Simplicity








































© Ogata


----------



## SOG

Is there anything planned for this area ? It looks really gritty, full of graffitis...A shame,because architecturally is a gem.


----------



## Isratech

SOG said:


> Is there anything planned for this area ? It looks really gritty, full of graffitis...A shame,because architecturally is a gem.


Lol...please no. Everything than the current municipality create is worse...


----------



## SOG

I don't think current municipality hires people to make the city dirtier and painting it with ugly AF graffitis ,It is not responsible about the shops not cleaning their awnings....So please, keep talking about the city itself and not going toward politics because if not, this gets toxic...
Anyway I'd say that the 10th and 11th arrondissements need badly great private investment. A huge redevelopement.The area around Porte Saint Denis is badly damaged,dark and dirty....Paris should think on improving seriously the area.At night it gets me goosebumps...


----------



## Shanghainese

Not only in Paris, but also in other cities in France or Europe, there is an urgent need for more private investments to make cities more humane.

The problem: All government revenue takes important resources away from the private sector. You can't have both. Either the state or the market.

Nowadays we are inundated with the misconception pushed by the media that the state has to invest so that society and the economy are better off. But only totalitarians and all those who have not yet understood that they are totalitarian employees of the Chinese Communist Party think so.

A free person will ALWAYS know that the state should NOT invest because it first steals the money from the citizens. And when citizens lack money, citizens lack many things. Refurbished buildings, refurbished city districts, new private projects in the city, old-age provision, savings, there is a lack of all corners and ends and people get frustrated and can only vote for right-wing extremist parties that intend to eradicate the wrong democracy.

We need a reform of democracy because it is not working as it is at the moment. Mass democracy is a mistake. We need more freedom and federalism with autonomy rights. Special economic zones, special administrative zones, inconsistent regulations and freedoms for municipalities, don't regulate everything at once. We have to allow experiments. The uniformity must end.

Libertarianism must become our new age.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

SOG said:


> Is there anything planned for this area ? It looks really gritty, full of graffitis...A shame,because architecturally is a gem.


The banks of the Canal St-Martin will be redeveloped in the coming years. The first phase started last summer with the pedestrianisation of some streets and with the addition of new cycle lanes.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Happy new Year !*

The City of Lights has never been so dark for New Year's Day...









© Stefano RELLANDINI / AFP​


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

_The Best of 2020_


Selection of some of the most interesting projects completed in 2020.

















_*Maison des Avocats, Renzo Piano*_
© Sergio Grazia


















_*Hôtel de la Marine glassroof , Hugh Dutton*_
© HDA – Nicolas Trouillard


















_*Caserne des Minimes, rh+ architecture*_
© Frédéric Delangle / Augusto Da Silva


















*Dolce&Gabbana Boutique Rue du Faubourg St. Honoré, Carbondale*
© Alessandra Chemollo


















_*Court Philippe-Chatrier, ACD Girardet / DVVD*_
© Christophe Guibbaud / FFT


















_*Maison de la Tunisie, Explorations Architecture*_
© Salem Mostefaoui


















_*MUN, Eve Von Romberg / Charlotte Besson‐Oberlin*_
© Romain Ricard


















_*Tour Alto, IF Architectes*_
© Jared Chulski


















_*Tour Trinity,* *Cro&Co*_
© Hugo Hebrard / Arthur Weidmann


















_*Le Monde Group Headquarters, Snøhetta*_
© Jared Chulski​


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

_A look at 2021_


Selection of some of the most interesting and important projects that will be completed this year. Note that due to the pandemic, a few projects which should have been completed in 2020 will only be delivered in the coming months (ex: Bourse de Commerce, La Samaritaine).

















*19M, Rudy Ricciotti*


















_*Bridge (Orange HQ), Viguier*_


















_*Bourse de Commerce, Tadao Ando *_


















_*Hôtel de la Marine, Moatti & Rivière*_


















_*Hôtel Kimpton Opéra, B&B Architectes*_


















_*L'Archipel (Vinci HQ), Viguier / Marc Mimram*_


















_*La Samaritaine, SANAA / Maison Edouard François *_


















_*Les Ateliers Gaité, MVRDV*_


















_*Morland Mixité Capitale, David Chipperfield / CALQ*_


















_*Poste du Louvre, Dominique Perrault*_


















_*Tour Aurore, Viguier / Sisto Studios*_


















_*Tours Duo, Jean Nouvel*_










_*Villa M, Triptyque*_​


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*ONF Headquarters

Location :* Maisons-Alfort
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2022
*Type :* Office
*Floor area :* 7 606 m² 
*Architects :* Atelier WOA / Vincent Lavergne

Work recently started. The building, which will become the headquarters of the french National Forests Office, will be highly sustainable and will largely be built with bio-based materials. The wood used for construction will mostly come from the state forests managed by the government agency.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris Pleyel*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)

*Location :* Saint-Denis
*Status :* Under rehabilitation / preparation
*Estimated completion :* 2023
*Type :* Hotel, office
*Floor area :* 84 345 m²
*Height :* 131m / 113m
*Floors :* 40 / 27
*Architects :* 163 Ateliers

The project has been amended with the addition of 10 000 m². The second tower, which was initially 82m high, will have 5 additional floors for a new height of 113m (130m including the spire). The top of the main tower has also been slightly modified.

















Initial project :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Belliard Paris 18

Location :* Paris, 18th arrondissement
*Status :* Proposed
*Estimated completion :* 2026
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Floor area :* 25 000 m²
*Architects :* Marc Mimram

Proposed renovation of a RATP bus depot in the 18th arrondissement along with the construction of new housing, offices, shops and a sports center above the depot, which will be converted to welcome the electric bus fleet.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Village Olympique

Location* : Saint-Denis / Saint-Ouen / L'Île-Saint-Denis
*Status* : Under demolition
*Estimated completion* : 2024
*Type* : Mixed-use
*Floor area* : 300 000 m²
*Architect* : Dominique Perrault (coordinator)

Building permits have been delivered. Construction work will start later this year, right after the demolitions.
































































More renders here.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*19 rue de Ridder

Location :* Paris, 14th arrondissement
*Status :* Complete rehabilitation
*Completion :* November 2020
*Type :* Residential
*Floor area :* 1 580 m² 
*Architects :* CoBe
































































© Luc Boegly


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Bourse de Commerce - Pinault Collection*
Specific thread (fr)
Official site

*Location :* Paris, 1st arrondissement
*Status :* Complete renovation
*Completion :* 2020
*Type :* Museum
*Floor area :* 7 700 m²
*Architects :* Tadao Ando / NeM



> *New Pinault Art Museum by Tadao Ando, will open to the public on January 23*
> 
> The awaited opening Bourse de Commerce–Pinault Collection, renovated by Tadao Ando in Paris, is finally opening - pandemic permitting, to the public on Saturday, January 23, 2021.
> 
> The Bourse de Commerce–Pinault Collection, a contemporary art museum established by businessman and art collector François Pinault, is nestled against Les Halles, between the Louvre to the south-west and the Centre Pompidou to the east, at the heart of Paris.
> 
> The new private museum meant to open in June of 2020, began in June 2017, and was completed in March 2020 after a little over three years’ work. Like other openings, the openning plan was scuttled by the ongoing COVID-19 pandemic (France ordered lockdown just as artworks and furniture were beginning to be installed) [...]



































































































© Bourse de Commerce


----------



## Shenkey

I don't know how to feel about that concrete platform.

I lifts you up to see the goods, it is a separate structure with a different design.
But it is too big and dominant in that space. Should have been all glass.


----------



## AntonRG

I think the concrete did more harm than good to the structure. I’ve been inside this building prior to this renovation and it had a circular structure but you could see through. This thing just blocks the beautiful architecture of the building and looks very reductive.


----------



## DNSylvestre

The concrete is atrocious.


----------



## Bren

DNSylvestre said:


> The concrete is atrocious.


I hold exactly the opposite view. Glass, for instance, would have been too common and boring.


----------



## urbanflight

*Paris agrees to turn Champs-Élysées into 'extraordinary garden'*








Paris agrees to turn Champs-Élysées into 'extraordinary garden'


Mayor Anne Hidalgo gives green light to £225m-scheme to transform French capital’s most famous avenue




www.theguardian.com























> The mayor of Paris has said a €250m (£225m) makeover of the Champs-Élysées will go ahead, though the ambitious transformation will not happen before the French capital hosts the 2024 Summer Olympics.
> 
> Anne Hidalgo said the planned work, unveiled in 2019 by local community leaders and businesses, would turn the 1.9 km (1.2 mile) stretch of central Paris into “an extraordinary garden”.
> 
> The Champs-Élysées committee has been campaigning for a major redesign of the avenue and its surroundings since 2018.
> 
> “The Champs-Élysées has more and more visitors and big-name businesses battle to be on it, but to French people it’s looking worn out.”
> 
> The committee held a public consultation over what should be done with the avenue. The plans include reducing space for vehicles by half, turning roads into pedestrian and green areas, and creating tunnels of trees to improve air quality.
> 
> The eight-lane highway is used by an average of 3,000 vehicles an hour, most passing through, and is more polluted than the busy périphérique ring road around the French capital, he added.
> 
> Chiambaretta said the Champs-Élysées had become a place that summed up the problems faced by cities around the world, “pollution, the place of the car, tourism and consumerism”, and needed to be redeveloped to be “ecological, desirable and inclusive”.
> 
> The plans also include redesigning the famous Place de la Concorde – Paris’s largest place – at the south-east end of the avenue, described by city hall as a “municipal priority”. This is expected to be completed before the Olympic Games. The aim is to transform the Champs-Élysée by 2030.
> 
> Hidalgo told Le Journal du Dimanche that the project was one of several intended to transform the city “before and after 2024”, including turning the area around the Eiffel Tower into an “extraordinary park at the heart of Paris”.


----------



## DNSylvestre

Will the Champs-Elysées project be built as shown or will it be revised? I thought it was only a concept at first.


----------



## DNSylvestre

How do they also plan on redesigning the Place de la concorde before the Olympic Games if there aren't even any official plans for it yet?


----------



## DNSylvestre

Does the project also include the Jardins de Champs-Elysées? I'm hoping not because I find them really beautiful.

(Sorry for posing so many questions)


----------



## DiogoBaptista

I love Tadao Ando but this? I have no words, atrocious. Thats an attack, an eyesore. Speechless!

















While in Paris this is being built in the UK, they are destroying the horrible walls built by this architect.








Demolition of Tadao Ando-designed wall in Manchester begins


Demolition has begun on a wall in Piccadilly Gardens, Manchester, which forms part of Japanese architect Tadao Ando's only building in the UK.




www.dezeen.com


----------



## Matt2021

DiogoBaptista said:


> I love Tadao Ando but this? I have no words, atrocious. Thats an attack, an eyesore. Speechless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While in Paris this is being built in the UK, they are destroying the horrible walls built by this architect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demolition of Tadao Ando-designed wall in Manchester begins
> 
> 
> Demolition has begun on a wall in Piccadilly Gardens, Manchester, which forms part of Japanese architect Tadao Ando's only building in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dezeen.com


Bear in mind it will house contemporary art collections, unlike the wall in your example, outdoors and with no particular lighting, the galerie will be treated as a museum and set up as such, with the lighting giving more dimension.

I do think it is imposing, but I kinda like the fact that it isn't touching the original structure which you can see very well from the round balcony (feature I find super nice)

I feel like in Paris, there is a sort of shyness in using materials that would feel older, i.e: a decorated steel structure (a bit like grand Palais but simpler) would feel very Parisian and complement the architecture.

Fear of it looking pastiche, of it being cliché and too passed? too many well preserved 19th century examples to feel the need to add more and maybe not achieve the aesthetic quality?

I don't know, I am however in the mind of waiting and seeing it with its collections first and decide if I like then.


----------



## Langur

DiogoBaptista said:


> I love Tadao Ando but this? I have no words, atrocious. Thats an attack, an eyesore. Speechless!


Appalling! Has this been given planning permission?


----------



## Langur

Shenkey said:


> Imagine that there are people that think that current system of Corporatism in the US is actually "free capitalism".
> Or when the other dude has "Shanghai" in his name. Imagine him waxing lyrically about some Ayn Rand utopia and picking a nickname of a city where the communist party literally owns everything they want.
> 
> *What is next? A Brexiter saying how the UK a pinnacle of capitalism, where you have to check the registry if the building you are buying is freehold.*


What's the relevance of freehold/leasehold ownership to capitalism? I can only image that you assume that if a property is leasehold, the freeholder is the government, and that therefore it's not capitalism. But this is wrong. Most freehold title is privately owned.


----------



## Matt2021

Langur said:


> What's the relevance of freehold/leasehold ownership to capitalism? I can only image that you assume that if a property is leasehold, the freeholder is the government, and that therefore it's not capitalism. But this is wrong. Most freehold title is privately owned.


Actually I would think it is a feudal thing that was then transferred to the private sector. 
So it is kinda capitalist now as it is an entity or person owning the land under your house/flat and charges you rent for it. 
Unless the land is still owned by the queen or some duke...


----------



## hseugut

Disgrâce totale ! How come such a building be privatelty owned and therefore at the mercie of any crazy idea that comes to mind of a megalo-bilionaire ?


----------



## Matt2021

I mean it is not to everyone's taste, but at least the original building was restored to a past glory as it was unused for a long time.

It used to be open roof and they added the cupola in the 19th century if I am not wrong, so it carries on the evolution of the building.

Also as the addition did not change the original structure and is kinda free standing it is reversible, the next owner can remove it and keep the historical part...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

DNSylvestre said:


> Will the Champs-Elysées project be built as shown or will it be revised? I thought it was only a concept at first.


These are only the first sketches from the study presented by the firm PCA-STREAM last year, the project is still not defined. Some things will probably look like it and others won't.



DNSylvestre said:


> How do they also plan on redesigning the Place de la concorde before the Olympic Games if there aren't even any official plans for it yet?


With political will, things can go fast... But it's just a schedule, and especially these days, it’s worth what it’s worth (not much).



DNSylvestre said:


> Does the project also include the Jardins de Champs-Elysées? I'm hoping not because I find them really beautiful.
> 
> (Sorry for posing so many questions)


It does include it, yes. Though I don't know why you would think it's a bad thing, a renovation would be welcome, it's not in its better state.


----------



## DNSylvestre

Thank you for answering all of my questions!

I'm concerned with them changing the Jardins de Champs-Elysées because it feels like time and time again, they would just make things worse by getting rid of biodiversity in favor of lawns (look at the rond point champs elysees or the place Gambetta in Bordeaux for example, both of which used to have flowers or bushes but are now just lawns).


----------



## urbanflight

ZeusUpsistos said:


> These are only the first sketches from the study presented by the firm PCA-STREAM last year, the project is still not defined. Some things will probably look like it and others won't.
> 
> With political will, things can go fast... But it's just a schedule, and especially these days, it’s worth what it’s worth (not much).
> 
> It does include it, yes. Though I don't know why you would think it's a bad thing, a renovation would be welcome, it's not in its better state.


I was in the same position as DNSylvestre, I didn't understand the project very well. From what I understand now, from Le Parisien, it is a same overall project, just that it will be completed by sections and in different timelines.

I guess the Place de l'Étoile will be the last to be delivered, with some of its sections to be pedestrianized and turned into gardens.

So if we sum up, it would give this: Champs-Élysées, place de la Concorde and la place de l'Étoile, for this zone alone, not even mentioning the Trocadéro - Champ- de-Mars - Tour Eiffel projet 😍


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348699052221849600


DNSylvestre said:


> Thank you for answering all of my questions!
> 
> I'm concerned with them changing the Jardins de Champs-Elysées because it feels like time and time again, they would just make things worse by getting rid of biodiversity in favor of lawns (look at the rond point champs elysees or the place Gambetta in Bordeaux for example, both of which used to have flowers or bushes but are now just lawns).


I agree so much! I like it way better how the garden of Gambetta was before the renovation :/

I really like its pedestrianization tho.


----------



## Axelferis

Place de la Concorde deserves to have this treatment.It's a shame since years that cars can pollute Paris like it is now.
I'm a bit sceptic about the whole Champs Elysées avenue which is a way that enable deliveries for the stores.
I don't how this will be possible.
Anyway it's a global statisfaction to see a more pedestrian Paris.


----------



## urbanflight

Axelferis said:


> Place de la Concorde deserves to have this treatment.It's a shame since years that cars can pollute Paris like it is now.
> I'm a bit sceptic about the whole Champs Elysées avenue which is a way that enable deliveries for the stores.
> I don't how this will be possible.
> Anyway it's a global statisfaction to see a more pedestrian Paris.


Yes, it is really about time for la place de la Concorde to get rid of all those cars and to have more greenery.

The other place that I truly hope that could get a renovation, is la Place de l'Opéra, even the right-wing municipal politicians support its renovation.


----------



## Pierre Fontaine

urbanflight said:


> Yes, it is really about time for la place de la Concorde to get rid of all those cars and to have more greenery.
> 
> The other place that I truly hope that could get a renovation, is la Place de l'Opéra, even the right-wing municipal politicians support its renovation.


Well guess what.
*It is planned :*


----------



## urbanflight

Pierre Fontaine said:


> Well guess what.
> *It is planned :*
> 
> View attachment 961272
> 
> View attachment 961273


I wish.

It only has been a conceptual proposal for years. Few years ago, Paris Council voted against that project.

Hopefully it could be made in this new municipal term.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

People seems to be a bit confused by the Champs-Elysées redevelopment project so I'm gonna try to make it clearer. 

In 2018, the Comité des Champs-Elysées, which is a voluntary organization "that brings together the boulevard’s main public and private stakeholders", commissioned Philippe Chiambaretta (main architect of PCA-STREAM) to realize a study with the aim of envisionning the future of the avenue and imagine solutions to improve it / make it more enjoyable. So, at this stage, it was still not a concrete project, there was no funding, no real schedule and no approval by the authorities, or even concertation with them. The renders that were presented came from that study and therefore are not official, just a vision of how it could look like.

This week, the municipality announced that the avenue will be redeveloped in the coming years, and to conceive that project, they will be using this study as a basis to work on, in concertation with the Comité des Champs-Elysées and PCA-STREAM.



urbanflight said:


> The other place that I truly hope that could get a renovation, is la Place de l'Opéra, even the right-wing municipal politicians support its renovation.


I really hope too. As well as more streets and squares, there is a lot to be done to improve public spaces in the city.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tours Duo*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en) 

*Location* : Paris, 13th arrondissement, 51 rue Bruneseau
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2021
*Type* : Office, hotel
*Floor area* : 106 950 m²
*Height* : 180 m / 125 m
*Floors* : 39 / 26
*Architects* : Jean Nouvel 


































































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## madmax1982

Axelferis said:


> Place de la Concorde deserves to have this treatment.It's a shame since years that cars can pollute Paris like it is now.
> I'm a bit sceptic about the whole Champs Elysées avenue which is a way that enable deliveries for the stores.
> I don't how this will be possible.
> Anyway it's a global statisfaction to see a more pedestrian Paris.


No, not a satisfaction at all until Grand Paris subways are not finished.
Then cars can we kicked out. Not before !

And you should read studies about pollution underground in subway and RER.


----------



## urbanflight

*Ile-de-France Mobilités has confirmed the extension of metro line 1 to Fontenay-sous-Bois will be put into public inquiry at the end of 2021*








Val-de-Marne. Prolongement de la ligne 1 à Fontenay-sous-Bois : c'est en bonne voie !


Ile-de-France Mobilités a confirmé l'extension de la ligne 1 vers Fontenay-sous-Bois sera mise en enquête publique fin 2021.




actu.fr












Currently:


----------



## urbanflight

urbanflight said:


> *Paris agrees to turn Champs-Élysées into 'extraordinary garden'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paris agrees to turn Champs-Élysées into 'extraordinary garden'
> 
> 
> Mayor Anne Hidalgo gives green light to £225m-scheme to transform French capital’s most famous avenue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com


"Les Champs des Possibles", vidéo réalisée sous Lumion par Thierry Tutin pour l'agence PCAStream







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348911944812670976


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

madmax1982 said:


> No, not a satisfaction at all until Grand Paris subways are not finished.
> Then cars can we kicked out. Not before !
> 
> And you should read studies about pollution underground in subway and RER.


There is no correlation between Champs-Elysées drivers and the Grand Paris Express lines. The transport offer is already there, you have 7 metro lines plus the RER A serving directly the 2km long avenue, giving you access to the whole metropolitan area. If they want to use public transport, they can.

Yes, pollution is high in underground transport systems, but it's still better by far than individual cars on pretty much every aspect.


----------



## urbanflight

ZeusUpsistos said:


> There is no correlation between Champs-Elysées drivers and the Grand Paris Express lines. The transport offer is already there, you have 7 metro lines plus the RER A serving directly the 2km long avenue, giving you access to the whole metropolitan area. If they want to use public transport, they can.
> 
> Yes, pollution is high in underground transport systems, but it's still better by far than individual cars on pretty much every aspect.


Furthermore, for that area, in addition to the 7 metro lines and to the RER A, there will also be the RER E, for which the extension and renovation works are well underway. Scheduled to open in mid-2023, so well before the Champs-Élysées' works completed.









































Essais dynamiques du RER NG : objectif 140 km/h !


----------



## Matt2021

SOG said:


> Ok, so let the paradise keep being fullfilled with wonderful and clean graffitis...
> 
> " And having graffiti unthinkable seems a bit dramatic, Paris is a living city and a lot is cleaned up but a lot comes too. Only way to really stop it is public education. But you know the graffiti in *Chateau de Vincennes *is cherished for its history, the oldest graffiti is recorded in* Place de Vosges*. It’s really not as hideous as you are making it out to be "
> And do you think such an architectural Marvel like Place de Vosges having graffitis is something acceptable not?
> The city has a problem with people with such a " i do not care" attitude.So sad....


You are here asking for answers to forumers like they are the mayor of Paris and refuse anyone's opinion that does not fit your opinion.

you post 6 photos of street views (which are not updated that often) showing graffiti on mostly metal shutters or temporary barriers (one random building that is bit dusty) and aggressively ask for people to agree that Paris is gritty and decadent which is your personal opinion.
People can believe your opinion is that it is gritty without you showing unconvincing images with a rude tone.

Sure there is a lot that could be done, but your approach is not measured and I guess that is why people respond to you trying to bring it back down to a reasonable conversational tone.
I live in London and worked on Bond Street, I can tell you not all buildings are clean, some streets stink of pee due to all the drunk people drinking in the pubs after work.
Soho is the same.
Only recently have they started cleaning up some parts and buildings because they brought more life to these areas.
When I say more life, is less tourist shops and more expensive restaurants and shops, a change from night bars, sex shops etc..
It is all cities that are lived in.

So maybe an effort should be made and Parisians are the first to say so.
But you coming in guns blazing seems just a bit too much to even want to actually start a proper conversation.

And no need to be rude about Italian cities cause someone with an Italian flag next to their username disagrees with you...


----------



## SOG

In any case I have talked anyone agressively ,to start with. And I really doubt you work in the posh Mayfair Area when it has nothing to be compared with Rue Saint honoré , for example.
I ve been in Paris plenty of times and I can ensure you that that photos are just a way to show you the reality, because here with "words" and showing new things , everything is hidden.
Iif you learn to read , I was not being rude with Italian cities (even more when 80% of british big cities would love to be the half of beautiful , even having been part of a great empire ....), so don't manipulate my words to gain the easy clapping.You are really prone to the easy clapping, It is not the first time you do so, You were well warned by some london forumers already, so save your easy clapping chance for saying more consistent things.
You are welcome.


----------



## Matt2021

Lol. you are so funny.

your message was not the message of someone coming with a question, you said discussing the beauty of the city was to be a sample of blindness.
Called the city centre decadent which is a rude way of saying YOU find it dirty.
Clapped back at people for not agreeing with you.
You now use a comment from another forum out of context to try and invalidate my response
Now tell me I can't read (when some of your sentences barely make any sense)

And a lot of people of all sorts work in mayfair, from all walks of life, I don't see why you would go against someone saying they worked there, it is so silly.

And telling people that their answer is not an answer cause you disagree and you'll "wait" is pretentious AF.

If your manner of messaging was reasonable and nice you would get your answer.


edit:
upon checking the person you mentioned in the London forum that called me out was YOU, hahaha, I mean you quoting yourself is hilarious actually, I give you that.


----------



## SOG

I'll wait for an answer on plans for the city , there is too much attention ***** right here, little bit sad....


----------



## Gui

@SOG, funny how you’re exactly the definition of the passive aggressive troll. We get it, you re frustrated because Paris is dirty. 
Can we now please go back to what this thread should be ? A neutral discussion about projects in Paris. And, by the way, thanks again to ZeusUpsistos who’s doing a tremendous job here.


----------



## Neric007

Rumor has it that Paris' mayor is currently reading the forum and will come up with a 10 billion euros plan to improve the decadent center of the filthy dirty city.

As a matter of fact you already started such pointless and condescending conversation some weeks ago and now you come back at it with some random pictures. I wonder what "answer" you are actually waiting for but if you really want one then the answer is "NO" nothing is in the pipeline for a major revamp of the city. It seems that, we, parisians, enjoy so much living in a dirty city that we just cope with it. Actually we are so used to it that we don't even see it anymore. Now let's move on.


----------



## Matt2021

It is anyway very hard to respond to.
Paris spends 550 millions on cleanliness.
In the last few years Paris introduced

240 more people to support cleanliness since 2014
An app was put in place for people to let the municipality about wild dumping and more enforced harsher penalties put in place.
There are already laws against littering, tagging, throwing cigarettes on the floor, leaving dog poop behind.
They have made street toilets free, added urinals on the streets.

So the issue is more cultural and there are also campaign of sensibilisation.
You can't put cameras and cops everywhere, especially when it happens a lot.

But the Parisians have a different relationship to the street, they demonstrate more, there is more expression in graffiti or street art, at least in the centre. and it is dense and quite urban.
So what we can hope for is that maybe they focus more on tourist areas to avoid having people think it is too dirty, that people start appreciating the streets more, and adding greenery like they want to do will help I believe.

But it is also part of the city in a sense, some other cities are becoming way more privatised and yes it looks clean, but there are down sides to that, it pushes people and small businesses out of the city, every shop and eatery ends up being part of a chain due to rent and service charge prices, cameras everywhere, privatised streets...


----------



## SOG

On first sight , thanks to Matt2021 for the last answer because It has helped me to know (not for the disrespectful previous i have to add anyway) .I think the greenery addition would be great.The trees in the Boulevard des Capucines in front of the great shops , offer like a cover that make the ambience really beautiful.The Project of redevelopment of the axis històrique (with the greenery in Champs Elysees /Place de la Concorde) is quite exciting.Anyway Champs Elysees Gardens are wonderful already I think.Trocadéro redevelopment looks really gorgeous on renders as well.
On the other hand, tell al those who have disrespected me calling me things that should be banned ,just answer that None are more blind than those who refuse to see it.If at least the ironical wannabe jokes were hilarious .....But are , what they are:disrespectful.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

I will also add that the budget dedicated to cleanliness should be almost doubled this year (up to 1 billion) and the number of agents in charge be even more increased. Several other measures will also be taken concerning waste sorting.

I think we are all aware that Paris is not the cleanest city in the world and that definitely more things needs to be done in that aspect but you're also heavily exagerating facts based on your expectations. If you were only looking for specific answers and wanted to avoid the unnecessary discussions that followed, you could have simply asked if there were any plans in that matter without, as you already did in the past, posting random photos, which really are no proof of anything, or insisting on the fact that the city is decadent, dirty, etc.



Gui said:


> And, by the way, thanks again to ZeusUpsistos who’s doing a tremendous job here.


My pleasure.


----------



## Marquinho

I would add to that "cleaness" discussion that this is clearly a cultural thing. As a french, I certainly don't want to see Paris as polished as the north european cities. France is a country where the latin culture of the medditeranean sea meets the Northern culture of the Europe. So yes, Paris is a world class city in the north of France, close the european hub (London, Brussels, Amsterdam...), nevertheless, it's still a latin city, with the happy mess that caracterises it. Many parisians would complain of dirtyness (among other things, as complaining is part of the french culture), but a lot of them would also complain that Paris is too polished, too tourist-oriented, too expensive, that there are too many overpriced chains that you can find anywhere, and that they miss the popular restaurants where you could eat full meal for 10 €, coffee for 1€, the day-to-day shops around the corner, and so on.


----------



## garibaldvin

Dear friends from abroad , as a local resident I woul like to share with you our day to day life , this image is a good example of what became Paris.


----------



## Shenkey

What is this trying to add?

Lots of people eat in McD close to it?
Trash is not big enough?
Trash is not emptied often enough?

I could easily find similar issue anywhere I have lived.


----------



## holzfisch

Shenkey said:


> What is this trying to add?
> 
> Lots of people eat in McD close to it?
> Trash is not big enough?
> Trash is not emptied often enough?
> 
> I could easily find similar issue anywhere I have lived.


Exactly, it's next to the trash so it means it's the citys fault to not empty it often enough. People seem to want to throw it into the trash but it just doesn't have the capacity for it.


----------



## Matt2021

There is a MC Donald's right around the corner, I can tell you busy areas in every city have such issues, especially since you can't eat in so there is more take away happening.

sure there needs to be more checks in busy areas, but I think it is in the new mayor's plans


----------



## LtBk

What are the chances of Paris successfully downgrading the BP ring road to a avenue road? I have a feeling that it will face strong opposition and the central government will get involved in stopping Hidalgo.


----------



## hseugut

Islands Brygge, Copenhagen, every morning from friday to sunday :









It is actually the same in many places around the city. People just dump everything on the floor. But one hour later, all is gone. 

So being dirty is not a latin thing. And immigrants picking up Danes' trash.

Just saying.


----------



## streetscapeer

Being "gritty" (not necessarily "dirty", but could be too) is a Latin thing, though. And having a polished but slightly gritty look is part of Paris's appeal, many would say. It gives the city an edge, a worn-in feel.

NYC also has a grittiness that is ingrained in its culture and changing that changes NY into a less relaxed place.


----------



## Darryl

SOG must hate Berlin if he hates graffiti


----------



## Josedc

so... where are all the project updates??


----------



## Ecopolisia

hseugut said:


> Islands Brygge, Copenhagen, every morning from friday to sunday :
> View attachment 1038423
> 
> 
> It is actually the same in many places around the city. People just dump everything on the floor. But one hour later, all is gone.
> 
> So being dirty is not a latin thing. And immigrants picking up Danes' trash.
> 
> Just saying.


Yeah, but it's with a degree, it's quite opposite here that that's just some very few places in Copenhagen that looks like that temporarily (particularly the suburbs with the capital region that are primarily or almost 100 % clean as it can possibly get with a unbelievably clean air as well, and often almost flawless green areas ,too, just saying. The graffiti part is slightly more of a problem(not a Berlin level, though), but that's getting more quickly rid of, now where the other things are more ideal-like . I'm myself as a Dane approve that for sure, too, goes to other Scandinavian or Nordic capitals and its other major cities, too..
Anyways, enough of that, where's the superb and utterly exquisitely LA FRANCAISE top modern AND perfect refurbishment building updates? More,thanks, me likey ,likely🌈💎🌈😅🙃😉👍✌🤘💪


----------



## Arch98

Josedc said:


> so... where are all the project updates??


Drowned in all the nonsense posting.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Lot N1* | Clichy-Batignolles

*Location :* Paris, 17th arrondissement
*Status :* Approved
*Estimated completion :* 2022
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Floor area :* 11 500 m²
*Architects :* Ignacio Prego, Thibaud Babled

The project has been approved. Work is expected to start this summer.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Résidence Paris Nation

Location :* Paris, 12th arrondissement, 25 avenue de Saint-Mandé
*Status :* Complete
*Completion :* 2020
*Type :* Residential
*Floor area :* 716 m²
*Architects :* Mars Architectes

















































































© Charly Broyez


----------



## spoortje nijverdal

Wonderfull....☘


----------



## milo92

Depuis le métro j'ai aperçu un montage de grue, je suis descendu pour voir mais immense fut ma déception de voir que c'était une médiocre et immonde ECB à cabine latérale


----------



## lucky5

What could this possibly mean? (for non experts  )


----------



## Arch98

The Paris Nation residence is so clean cut. Love it.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

LtBk said:


> What are the chances of Paris successfully downgrading the BP ring road to a avenue road? I have a feeling that it will face strong opposition and the central government will get involved in stopping Hidalgo.


Sorry for the late answer. Very unlikely in the near future for several reasons :

most of the ring road is either elevated or in trench sections, only 10% is at ground level
unlike for the Champs-Elysées, the current public transport offer isn't sufficient. Grand Paris Express will become a serious alternative for suburbs to suburbs journeys (which represents 35% of the traffic) but it might not be enough
as you said, a strong opposition by locals
What might be done however is that one lane in each direction could become dedicated to buses, taxis and carpool.


----------



## Bren

Duo, this Sunday.


IMG_20210207_144445 by *Bren*, sur Flickr


IMG_20210207_145209 by *Bren*, sur Flickr


IMG_20210207_144857 by *Bren*, sur Flickr


IMG_20210207_145429 by *Bren*, sur Flickr


IMG_20210207_145523 by *Bren*, sur Flickr


IMG_20210207_145629 by *Bren*, sur Flickr


IMG_20210207_145704 by *Bren*, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren

Le Monde Headquarters, this Sunday.


IMG_20210207_151802 by *Bren*, sur Flickr


IMG_20210207_151709 by *Bren*, sur Flickr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Léonard de Vinci Technical College

Location :* Saint-Germain-en-Laye
*Status :* Complete
*Completion :* 2020
*Type :* College
*Floor area :* 14 880 m²
*Architects :* COSA, TANK

























































































© Camille Gharbi


----------



## Arch98

Le Mondo HQ is coming along very nicely.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Léonard de Vinci Technical College
> 
> Location :* Saint-Germain-en-Laye
> *Status :* Complete
> *Completion :* 2020
> *Type :* College
> *Floor area :* 14 880 m²
> *Architects :* COSA, TANK


This is a high-school?


----------



## SOG

Gorgeous 👏👏👏👏👏👏


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Compilation of smaller ongoing projects within Paris city limits which you wouldn't usually see on this thread.


*5 rue Bachaumont* | Paris 2e

Estimated completion : 2021
Type : Office
Architects : Studio Vincent Eschalier



















*10-12 place de la Bourse* | Paris 2e

Estimated completion : 2022
Type : Office
Architects : ORY Architecture



















*104 rue de Richelieu* | Paris 2e

Estimated completion : 2022
Type : Office
Architects : Quadri Fiore











*59bis avenue de Ségur* | Paris 7e

Estimated completion : 2023
Type : Hotel
Architects : Chartier Dalix



















*18 rue de Courcelles* | Paris 8e

Estimated completion : 2021
Type : Office
Architects : DTACC











*22 Bayard* | Paris 8e

Estimated completion : 2021
Type : Office
Architects : Axel Schoenert











*Rio Place Monceau* | Paris 8e

Estimated completion : 2021
Type : Office
Architects : DTACC



















*Hôtel Cadet* | Paris 9e

Estimated completion : 2023
Type : Hotel
Architects : PetitDidierPrioux











*39 avenue Trudaine* | Paris 9e

Estimated completion : 2021
Type : Office
Architects : DVVD, Bechu + Associés



















*2-4 rue Crespin du Gast* | Paris 11e

Estimated completion : n/a
Type : Residential
Architects : JBMN



















*7 Clos de Malevart* | Paris 11e

Estimated completion : 2022
Type : Office
Architects : h2o











*4 place Félix Eboué* | Paris 12e

Estimated completion : 2021
Type : Residential
Architects : Baumschlager Eberle











*Netter-Debergue* | Paris 12e

Estimated completion : 2022
Type : Residential
Architects : R Architecture, NeM, Studio 1984



















*Lots I1/I2 - Porte de Vincennes* | Paris 12e

Estimated completion : 2023
Type : Residential, sports complex
Architects : Bourbouze & Graindorge, CAB











*76 boulevard Vincent Auriol* | Paris 13e

Estimated completion : n/a
Type : Office
Architects : Studio Montazami



















*Le Cercle* | Paris 13e

Estimated completion : 2022
Type : Office
Architects : Kempe Thill



















*58 rue de la Santé* | Paris 14e

Estimated completion : n/a
Type : Residential
Architects : MAAJ











*100 boulevard Jourdan* | Paris 14e

Estimated completion : 2023
Type : Residential
Architects : Pascal Gontier











*Garage Citroën Jourdan* | Paris 14e

Estimated completion : n/a
Type : Residential
Architects : Palast











*L'Agora* | Paris 14e

Estimated completion : 2023
Type : Residential
Architects : Lacaton & Vassal



















*Village Reille* | Paris 14e

Estimated completion : 2024
Type : Residential
Architects : Atelier du Pont, Pascal Gontier, Guillaume Ramillien



















*Maison Saint-Charles* | Paris 15e

Estimated completion : 2021
Type : Residential
Architects : h2o











*25 rue Jasmin* | Paris 16e

Estimated completion : 2022
Type : Residential
Architects : MU Architecture











*69 Michel-Ange* | Paris 16e

Estimated completion : 2022
Type : Residential
Architects : TRAA



















*146 Versailles* | Paris 16e

Estimated completion : 2022
Type : Residential
Architects : Jean-Pierre Penin











*NOC42* | Paris 17e

Estimated completion : 2021
Type : Mixed-use
Architects : AR Studio d’architectures, Christian Delécluse



















*6bis-8 passage Ramey* | Paris 18e

Estimated completion : n/a
Type : Residential
Architects : NRAU











*8 rue de l'Olive* | Paris 18e

Estimated completion : n/a
Type : Residential
Architects : Palast











*92 boulevard de La Chapelle* | Paris 18e

Estimated completion : n/a
Type : Residential
Architects : Mars Architectes



















*93 rue de Clignancourt* | Paris 18e

Estimated completion : n/a
Type : Residential
Architects : SOA











*122 Damrémont* | Paris 18e

Estimated completion : 2021
Type : Residential
Architects : Chartier Dalix











*59 rue du Général Brunet* | Paris 19e

Estimated completion : n/a
Type : Residential
Architects : Studio Vincent Eschalier



















*93 rue Petit* | Paris 19e

Estimated completion : 2022
Type : Residential
Architects : Studio Razavi, CLCT Architectes











*7-9 rue Frédérick Lemaître* | Paris 20e

Estimated completion : 2022
Type : Office
Architects : AAVP


----------



## Pierre Fontaine

ZeusUpsistos said:


> Compilation of smaller ongoing projects within Paris city limits which you wouldn't usually see on this thread.


*AMAZING* 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## lucky5

WOw thanks for wharing this!! These are amazin!


----------



## ArmLc

Pierre Fontaine said:


> *AMAZING*


Not necessary to reply with all photos..!!!


----------



## Arch98

Thanks for the update


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

> *France scraps massive extension of Paris's Charles de Gaulle airport*
> 
> *France has dropped its plans for a major extension of Paris’s Roissy-Charles de Gaulle airport after the project was deemed “obsolete” and incompatible with the fight against climate change.*
> 
> The construction of a fourth terminal, to have been completed by 2037, would have cost some 7-9 billion euros, and increased the airport’s capacity by 40 million passengers per year.
> But Ecological Transition Minister Barbara Pompili on Thursday told the _Le Monde_ daily the colossal venture was no longer viable – especially in light of the pandemic.
> 
> Instead, she said, the government had asked state-owned airport operator ADP to come up with new plans for Roissy Charles de Gaulle that were more in keeping with environmental protection.
> 
> "We will still need the planes, but the aim is to make more rational use of air transport and to reduce the sector's greenhouse gas emissions," Pompili said.
> 
> *Fresh vision*
> 
> According to the government, future improvements to Charles de Gaulle must now promote access to the airport by rail, include geothermal heating, and allow for the accommodation of hydrogen-powered or electric planes [...]


----------



## Pierre Fontaine

*Bridge - Orange WHQ*
Project presentation (fr)

*Location* : Issy-les-Moulineaux
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2021
*Architects* : Jean-Paul Viguier
*S**ource : *Instagram
*Note :* the inside is amazing ! 🔥


----------



## Arch98

Beautiful building.


----------



## AchilleFF

Pierre Fontaine said:


> *Bridge - Orange WHQ*
> Project presentation (fr)
> 
> *Location* : Issy-les-Moulineaux
> *Status* : Under construction
> *Estimated completion* : 2021
> *Architects* : Jean-Paul Viguier
> *S**ource : *Instagram
> *Note :* the inside is amazing ! 🔥
> View attachment 1127671
> 
> View attachment 1127672
> 
> View attachment 1127683
> View attachment 1127684


Absolument grandiose , magnifique !


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*La Samaritaine*
Specific thread (fr)

*Location :* Paris, 1st arrondissement
*Status :* Under renovation / extension
*Estimated completion :* 2021
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Floor area :* 70 000 m²
*Architects :* SANAA, Maison Edouard François, B. Architecture










Work has almost been fully completed, the renovated magasin 2 and the new extension building are ready to open as soon as the government allows it (initially planned for April though it might be delayed once more), only the magasin 3 is still under renovation.

*Magasin 2

















 







































 








 

Magasin 3











































Extension building























































































































*
Arthur Weidmann


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Bourse de Commerce - Pinault Collection*
Specific thread (fr)
Official site

*Location :* Paris, 1st arrondissement
*Status :* Complete renovation
*Completion :* 2020
*Type :* Museum
*Floor area :* 7 700 m²
*Architects :* Tadao Ando / NeM 

A look at the building exterior and the outdoor facilities while, just like the Samaritaine, the new museum is awaiting better conditions to be open.







































































































































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## Arch98

The last two buildings are impeccable.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Poste du Louvre*
Specific thread (fr)
Official site

*Location :* Paris, 1st arrondissement
*Status :* Under renovation
*Estimated completion :* 2021
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Floor area :* 31 117 m² 
*Architects :* Dominique Perrault 


















Structural work has just been completed and renovation work will now be focused on the inside. The opening of the new building is not planned before early 2022.
























































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## Neric007

Amazing revival of three architectural beauties ! All close to each other and synonym of new shopping and cultural destinations. Not to mention the requalification of the public spaces surrounding them. This is incredibly satisfying.


----------



## Pierre Fontaine

*Tours Duo*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)

*Location* : Paris, 13th arrondissement, 51 rue Bruneseau
*Status* : Under construction (Topped out)
*Estimated completion* : 2021
*Type* : Office, hotel
*Floor area* : 106 950 m²
*Height* : 180 m / 125 m
*Floors* : 39 / 26
*Architects* : Jean Nouvel

*Like a giant ship riding the roofs of Paris ! 😍







*


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The Samaritaine extension turned out gorgeous. Playing with reflection is a good way to get ultramodern buildings to connect to a historic context.


----------



## DNSylvestre

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Poste du Louvre*
> Specific thread (fr)
> Official site
> 
> *Location :* Paris, 1st arrondissement
> *Status :* Under renovation
> *Estimated completion :* 2021
> *Type :* Mixed-use
> *Floor area :* 31 117 m²
> *Architects :* Dominique Perrault
> 
> View attachment 1136740
> 
> View attachment 1136747
> 
> 
> Structural work has just been completed and renovation work will now be focused on the inside. The opening of the new building is not planned before early 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arthur Weidmann


Has the facade damaged by the gas leak already been repaired?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Not yet.








Arthur Weidmann


----------



## Bren

This Sunday.


IMG_20210228_152846 by *Bren*, on Flickr


IMG_20210228_153412 by *Bren*, on Flickr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

You're not supposed to take pictures of that building. 😅

Edit: Pics have been removed.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Kimpton St Honoré Paris

Location :* Paris, 2nd arrondissement, 25-29 boulevard des Capucines
*Status :* Under rehabilitation
*Estimated completion :* 2021
*Type :* Hotel 5**
Floor area :* 12 000 m²
*Rooms :* 149
*Architects :* B&B Architectes, Charles Zana, Saguez & Partners




















> *Kimpton® to debut in France this spring with new Paris flagship*
> 
> Unveiling a new chapter in its European expansion, IHG® Hotels & Resorts' boutique luxury brand, Kimpton® Hotels & Restaurants, will open its first property in France this spring. The opening of Kimpton St Honoré Paris will see the brand's playful and sophisticated design, innovative approach to restaurants and bars, and immersive guest experiences that foster genuine human connections, offer a fresh perspective on hospitality in the City of Light.
> 
> Kimpton St Honoré Paris will breathe new life into a heritage building which once housed the much-loved luxury department store "Samaritaine de Luxe". Located on the Boulevard des Capucines in Paris' Opéra district, the hotel will infuse true Kimpton style, harmoniously blending luxury and creativity across 149 stylish guest rooms (including 24 suites), an indoor swimming pool, gym and a Spa with luxury treatment rooms. Its landmark original 1917 Art Nouveau façade, distinctive staircase and unique elevator will all be thoughtfully restored and celebrated French interior designer Charles Zana is transforming the spaces to bring Kimpton's elegant and playful design to life within. Hotel interiors will be inspired by 1930's Art Deco and each guest room will have the feel of a chic, modern, design-centric Parisian apartment, with balconies, floor-to-ceiling windows and thoughtfully-selected works of art [...]



















































































© Arthur Weidmann / Kimpton St Honoré Paris


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Place de la Défense

Location :* La Défense
*Status :* Under redevelopment
*Estimated completion :* 2023
*Surface :* 2,5 ha
*Architects :* Explorations Architecture, Base

Renovation work of the place de la Défense started this monday. It will be completed in phases until Spring 2023.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*54 Montaigne

Location :* Paris, 8th arrondissement
*Status :* Complete renovation
*Estimated completion :* 
*Type :* Office, store
*Floor area :* 2 041 m² 
*Architects :* Fresh Architectures

The building will host Dolce & Gabbana flagship store starting this Spring.








































































© Arthur Weidmann / David Foessel


----------



## Neric007

^^

Interesting. Though, it looks nice from up-close but I am not convinced from afar. Especially the back looks like raw concrete.


----------



## Bestoftheworld

The new the defense ground is cheap, isn'it?


----------



## Neric007

Bestoftheworld said:


> The new the defense ground is cheap, isn'it?


So I just come from the London thread were you said, I quote "Please. Don't build buildings like these horrible french's buildings (strange shapes, low cost cladding). " and now here we are again. If anything is cheap, that's the quality of your posts here and there.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

> *Kith opens first European store in Paris*
> 
> There's no doubt about it, streetwear has gone luxe. Gilding and intricate ironwork, a Carrara marble staircase and an imposing glass chandelier: all of these feature in the location selected by independent American brand Kith for its debut store in Paris, at 49 Rue Pierre Charron, just a few steps away from the Champs-Elysées, in the French capital's eighth arrondissement. For its first permanent store in Europe, Kith has taken over 16,000 square feet, spread over three floors of luxury hotel Pershing Hall.


















































































































































































© Stephane Muratet


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Grand Palais*
Specific thread (fr)
Official site

*Location :* Paris, 8th arrondissement
*Status :* Under renovation
*Estimated completion :* 2024 / 2025
*Type :* Exhibition hall, museum
*Floor area :* 72 000 m²
*Height :* 45 m
*Architects :* Chatillon Architectes



> *Start of work on the Grand Palais, “one of the biggest Parisian sites”*
> 
> A venerable monument is about to be renovated from Friday in Paris for the 2024 Olympic Games, which will take place in the French capital. The Grand Palais, soon to be 121 years old on the clock, will close its doors for four years to accommodate a colossal construction site. This must allow it to be ready to host future Olympic fencing and taekwondo events. “It is one of the biggest Parisian projects since we are going to restore a monument which is larger than the Palace of Versailles, and this in the heart of Paris, at the bottom of the Champs-Élysées”, enthuses Emmanuel Marcovitch, Deputy Managing Director [...]


----------



## DNSylvestre

I thought this Grand Palais project was scrapped in favor of a restoration?


----------



## Matt2021

I think this is the more financially conservative revised project


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

DNSylvestre said:


> I thought this Grand Palais project was scrapped in favor of a restoration?


But that's what it is !



Matt2021 said:


> I think this is the more financially conservative revised project


Around the same initial cost but more respectful towards the building architecture. The new project now also includes the restoration of the statues, which were for some of them missing and the others in a bad state.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*EDA

Location :* Paris, 15th arrondissement, 49 quai d'Issy-les-Moulineaux
*Status :* Approved
*Estimated completion :* 2024
*Type :* Office
*Floor area :* 15 472 m² 
*Architects :* Kengo Kuma

The project, part of the competition _Inventons la métropole 2_, has been approved this week by the Council of Paris. Work is expected to start in 2022.


----------



## Matt2021

Ah ok,
I thought they shaved some of the Grand Palais renovation budget off cause of the covid crisis.

I for one prefer this new version as it is more in line with the building.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

> *MK2 launches the first Hotel-Cinema in Paris*
> 
> *Led by brother Nathanaël and Elisha Karmitz, MK2 just inaugurated in Paris the Hotel Paradiso. New address made by and for cinephiles.*
> 
> After a first adventure in the festival world (with Cinema Paradiso and Cineclub Paradiso at the Grand Palais, at the Musée du Louvre and on the banks of the Seine), MK2 is now branching into hotels.
> 
> Situated in Nation, this first Hotel-Cinema is the creation of two brothers, owners of MK2, Nathanaël and Elisha Karmitz. Built around several levels, the space has 6 classic dark rooms, which already belonged to MK2 Nation, but also 34 rooms and 2 suites, all with powerful projectors, and even a rooftop terrasse where, when the weather allows, guests can watch films in the open [...]











































































© Romain Ricard

On the building opposite, street artist JR made two frescos honoring Charlie Chaplin and Harold Lloyd.















© JR


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Upside *| Coeur de quartier

*Location :* Nanterre
*Status :* Complete
*Completion :* 2020
*Type :* Office
*Floor area :* 20 495 m²
*Architects :* Bechu + Associés

















































































































© Augusto da Silva


----------



## Arch98

The murals are very nice. Little hidden jewels inside the buildings.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Le Philanthro-Lab

Location :* Paris, 5th arrondissement, 13 rue de la Bûcherie
*Status :* Complete rehabilitation
*Completion :* 2020
*Type :* Office
*Floor area :* 2 000 m²
*Architects :* RF Studio, Perrot & Richard

This former hôtel particulier, built in the 15th century, has been transformed into a business incubator of philanthropy.
























































































© Mathieu Fiol


----------



## 1584247

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Le Philanthro-Lab
> 
> Location :* Paris, 5th arrondissement, 13 rue de la Bûcherie
> *Status :* Complete rehabilitation
> *Completion :* 2020
> *Type :* Office
> *Floor area :* 2 000 m²
> *Architects :* RF Studio, Perrot & Richard


Stunning 🏛✨


----------



## Neric007

Stunning interiors indeed !


----------



## Arch98

It is indeed a great renovation. Must be so awesome to have your office in this building


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tours Duo*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)

*Location* : Paris, 13th arrondissement, 51 rue Bruneseau
*Status* : Under construction (Topped out)
*Estimated completion* : 2021
*Type* : Office, hotel
*Floor area* : 106 950 m²
*Height* : 180 m / 125 m
*Floors* : 39 / 26
*Architects* : Jean Nouvel 










































































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## коханець_хмарочосів

^^ That looks nice. Reminds me a bit of similar skyscrapers in Prague.


----------



## Axelferis

And it reminds me this (NYC):


----------



## Ecopolisia

Yeah, more like the latter one, in some - of course not generally - ways, particularly its tilting part(OF COURSE, like duh..) , the separation of the taller-and-slightly-loweer twins and the color of its facade/cladding materials than those from Prague, just saying.. 😌😊💎👌✌


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

> *Signature of a settlement agreement between Paris La Défense and Hermitage SAS*
> 
> *The Board of Directors of Paris La Défense today approved a settlement agreement with Hermitage SAS, reached under the aegis of a mediator appointed by the Nanterre Court of Justice. This agreement gives a new dynamic to the Hermitage Plaza project*.
> 
> The settlement agreement was drawn up as part of a mediation process initiated last autumn between Paris La Défense and Hermitage SAS. It puts an end to the contractual disagreements that had led to litigation.
> 
> This agreement redefines the obligations of each party, sets a new timetable and specifies the financial conditions for its execution. The first deadline is set at 31 December 2021, the date on which the promises to sell must be signed. It then sets 31 December 2023 at the latest as the date by which the deeds of sale must have been concluded [...]


----------



## DNSylvestre

Question regarding the Samaritaine. The big sign that was once on the roof and in the renders, will it be put back or is it gone for good?


----------



## Arch98

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Signature of a settlement agreement between Paris La Défense and Hermitage SAS*


This is the most infuriating thing ever. Just scrap the project at this point.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

The project has never been so close of becoming reality, it wouldn't really make sense to drop it now after all those years !



DNSylvestre said:


> Question regarding the Samaritaine. The big sign that was once on the roof and in the renders, will it be put back or is it gone for good?


I certainly hope so, the other ones have all been restored so I don't see why this one, which is the most iconic, wouldn't be as well. I will keep you informed.


----------



## milo92

La démolition de la première parcelle pour l'extension de l'hôpital Lariboisière arrive à sa fin


----------



## коханець_хмарочосів

I hope those towers won't be built, they are ugly as hell


----------



## Bestoftheworld

Outdated design...


----------



## Cyril

La Défense seen from Orgemont Hill, as of March 2021


----------



## DNSylvestre

Bestoftheworld said:


> Outdated design...


I still like it.


----------



## Arch98

ZeusUpsistos said:


> The project has never been so close of becoming reality, it wouldn't really make sense to drop it now after all those years !


I don't know mate. At this point, the project has been pending since 2008-09. Now we have news that it might not start until 2021 (possibly 2023). 

Given the track record of the project and how every time there are good news, they get shutdown and construction delayed, I frankly don't see this project every happening.

I am surprised the developer still has any patience and will to do it.


----------



## Cyril

Duo towers today seen from Alfortville


----------



## Ecopolisia

Arch98 said:


> I don't know mate. At this point, the project has been pending since 2008-09. Now we have news that it might not start until 2021 (possibly 2023).
> 
> Given the track record of the project and how every time there are good news, they get shutdown and construction delayed, I frankly don't see this project every happening.
> 
> I am surprised the developer still has any patience and will to do it.


You mean either until 2022/ or at the end of the 2021*,I suppose...lol...And, no comment the other things you just otherwise said. Still slightly optimistic, though. The only thing I can say for now, if I have to say something..💎😅😉👍✌🌈


----------



## BlueBalls

So how many, if any, scrapers are going up in La Defence this year?


----------



## Cyril

At least these two:

Hekla, 220m
The Link, 242m


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Arch98 said:


> I don't know mate. At this point, the project has been pending since 2008-09. Now we have news that it might not start until 2021 (possibly 2023).
> 
> Given the track record of the project and how every time there are good news, they get shutdown and construction delayed, I frankly don't see this project every happening.
> 
> I am surprised the developer still has any patience and will to do it.


That's not how you should comprehend the article. As explained in the latter, there were contractual disagreements between the promotor and Paris La Défense, so as long as this wasn't settled, the project couldn't move forward. Now that it's done, there are almost no obstacles anymore on a legal point of view for Hermitage to finally launch the project. The main incertity remain in the ability of Hermitage to be able to finance this 3 billions dollars project.

So, this is not just some random news, and this is why I posted it here, it's an official statement from Paris La Défense, the public institution in charge of the district urban planning, saying that they made efforts so that the project, that they are now supporting (which wasn't the case for the last few years), could progress. And the dates mentionned are only deadlines, they only mean that now, the project has to move forward before those dates, which is actually good news because it means that we finally know when we will know at the latest whether the project will be completed or not. But if everything goes right, work could start earlier, even this year regarding the demolition of the current buildings.



BlueBalls said:


> So how many, if any, scrapers are going up in La Defence this year?


*Hekla (220m)* will reach its final height at the end of the year. The construction of *The Link (242m)* will start in a few months, right after the demolition of the Michelet building, but you won't see it rise above the ground before next year. Finally, the extension of the *tour Aurore (131m)* will be topped out this year too.























And then, there are the *tours Sisters (229m, 131m)* and the *tour des Jardins de l'Arche (206m)*, which are currently being delayed due to appeals against the projects, but once this has been dealt with, it can start any time, maybe this year.


----------



## Bestoftheworld

The previous version of *tour des Jardins de l'Arche (at the buttom) * was so much beautiful and creative than this ugly actual version..


----------



## ArmLc

I don’t like these colors


----------



## lucky5

I cannot discern which was the old project and which the new one


----------



## Jex7844

The render appearing in the post #14514 is the old version.


----------



## Arch98

The new version is definitely better. The old one looks like a bunch of carton boxes stacked on each other. The new one looks like ice cubes stacked on each other.


----------



## KiffKiff

The old version was ugly.


----------



## FRANHMEZ

In my opinion, both the new and old version are ugly hahah I really like the rest of the towers tho


----------



## FRANHMEZ

^^ really nice


----------



## Darryl

Weird


----------



## Ecopolisia

Darryl said:


> Weird


..in a decent good (and, for some parts hmm) way😉😌👌..lol..


----------



## Atadritaata

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Rosalind Franklin Student Residence
> 
> Location :* Paris-Saclay, Palaiseau
> *Status :* Complete
> *Completion :* 2020
> *Type :* Residential, parking
> *Floor area :* 23 000 m²
> *Architects :* Bruther / Baukunst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © Maxime Delvaux / Guillaume Mussau


Brutalism revival?
Looks pretty nice.


----------



## Matt2021

Atadritaata said:


> Brutalism revival?
> Looks pretty nice.


My thought too.

slight Corbusier vibes


----------



## delores

Lot's of vacant space as well. Agree it has a Corbusier feel about it, I'm just not sure how this will weather though.


----------



## Shenkey

Ugly benches/car blockers, strange heaters, seems to have too much parking or what is that empty space, but it could work.


----------



## Bestoftheworld

Is it a renovation?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

No, it's a new building.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*19M (Manufacture de la Mode) 

Location :* Aubervilliers
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2020
*Type :* Office
*Floor area :* 25 498 m²
*Architects :* Rudy Ricciotti



> *Ricciotti's Manufacture de la Mode Houses Chanel's Community of Creative Professionals*
> 
> Designed by award-winning architect Rudy Ricciotti, the designer of the MuCEM in Marseille, the Jean-Boutin Stadium in Paris, and the Islamic Arts Exhibition in the Louvre Museum, the Manufacture de la Mode reintroduces Chanel's intricate craftsmanship in an architectural and urban context. Architectural photographer Simon Garcia uncovers the newly-inaugurated fashion community in a series of photographs. [...]



























































© Simon Garcia


----------



## hseugut

It's nice but Ricotti is now reusing his concept of forest _ad nauseam_ ..


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The last one is beautiful!


----------



## matthias23

Bestoftheworld said:


> Is it a renovation?


was my first thought was well - it looks like build in the 60´s and will get a make-over now


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*10th arrondissement Town Hall

Location :* Paris, 10th arrondissement, 72 rue du Faubourg Saint-Martin
*Status :* Under renovation
*Estimated completion :* 2022
*Type :* Town hall
*Height :* 54 m

A renovation of the neo-renaissance edifice is underway since 2019. Restoration work on the main facade has been recently completed.
































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## Elpaseador67

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *10th arrondissement Town Hall
> 
> Location :* Paris, 10th arrondissement, 72 rue du Faubourg Saint-Martin
> *Status :* Under renovation
> *Estimated completion :* 2022
> *Type :* Town hall
> *Height :* 54 m
> 
> A renovation of the neo-renaissance edifice is underway since 2019. Restoration work on the main facade has been recently completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arthur Weidmann


That 2020 date above the statue i guess is for the year the renovation started? are there other years for other renovations?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

I didn't even noticed the "2020". I assume the dates references the moment when each element of the facade was made because you can see "1894", "1895", "1896" among the other dates and the building was built between 1891 and 1896. And since I know they had to replace some ornaments which were too much damaged, I'm guessing these specific mascarons above the statue were rebuilt in 2020.


----------



## Neric007

By far the most beautiful town hall of the city in my opinion. Pity it doesn't have a proper square in front of it.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*L'Orangerie* | ZAC des Bergères

*Location :* Puteaux
*Status :* Under preparation
*Estimated completion :* 2023
*Type :* Residential
*Floor area :* 21 773 m² 
*Height :* 59 m
*Floors :* 16
*Architects :* Breitman & Breitman 


















Work started.
















orangerie_puteaux - Devisubox


----------



## Atadritaata

Looks terrible. Reminds me of those chinese knock off cities.


----------



## lucky5

I like the idea, but not the final product. Personally I feel like reviving classical architecture (I might be wrong by identifying pierre de taille /hausmanian architecture as classical, please forgive me, urbanism is a mere hobby of mine  ), is amazing and that it looks much much better than most of the modern plastic shit they are building, but it is often low quality and does not respect the original..


----------



## Ecopolisia

Atadritaata said:


> Looks terrible. Reminds me of those Xi-Chinese knock off cities.


..yet you liked them,hmm??....But, nevertheless, in this very case it's with French façade-manufacturing/-supply and engineering touch upon it, and that's already makes it slightly, or if not much, better in façade quality than the Xi-Chinese knock-offs you talking about, like primarily what USA(NYC/Chicago/LA/San Francisco, i.e. so far) also do with its neo-art-deco and neo-art-gothic architecture nowadays and I'm partially or mediocre agree with the Russian lucky-guy above, too, but no worries. It wouldn't be that ,most definitely not, in an 21st century 1st world country France's case. Moreover, those "plastic" ones you referring can sure be hell top-quality in its own finest way ,façade wise ,engineering and design wise. OBVIOUSLY.

But, I suppose, despite of that,is still not your cup of a tea at the end of the day(acceptable) ,5Lucky,even though you just always - generally speaking - should be openminded of all ,yet be embracing all building styles/architectural styles, as long it's done with an obvious top or top/hyper quality, that is façade quality wise (usage/choice of materials) and also façade look wise and design wise,too.Yeah✌👌💎🌈🙃😉


----------



## Bestoftheworld

It's amazing ! Congratulation!


----------



## BlueBalls

Even though it's kitch it looks way nicer to live in and even simply to walk by than the majority of functionalist boxes that are still being built en masse today.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Ecopolisia said:


> Moreover, those "plastic" ones you referring can sure be hell top-quality in its own finest way ,façade wise ,engineering and design wise.


Unfortunately, very often, it's not and that's my main issue with these projects. Neo-traditional architecture feels more qualitative in the States or in Germany.



lucky5 said:


> (I might be wrong by identifying pierre de taille /hausmanian architecture as classical, please forgive me, urbanism is a mere hobby of mine  )


Haussmannian architecture has elements of classical architecture though it's not the same.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Jeuneville*
Specific thread (fr)
Official site

*Location :* Gennevilliers
*Status :* Proposed
*Estimated completion :* 2025
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Floor area :* 95 280 m²
*Floors :* 12
*Architects :* Jean Nouvel, Samuel Nageotte

More renders of the project.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Poste du Louvre*
Specific thread (fr)
Official site

*Location :* Paris, 1st arrondissement
*Status :* Under renovation
*Estimated completion :* 2021
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Floor area :* 31 117 m²
*Architects :* Dominique Perrault

Photos of the Poste du Louvre yet again. This time, however, with a focus on the interior.
















































































© Michel Denancé


----------



## Ecopolisia

ZeusUpsistos said:


> Unfortunately, very often, it's not and that's my main issue with these projects. Neo-traditional architecture feels more qualitative in the States or in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> Haussmannian architecture has elements of classical architecture though it's not the same.


When I said "plastic" in apostrophes then it were building styles/architectural styles as neo-futurism, deconstructivism and high-tech,etc.I were referring to and most of their glass - because that was what Lucky5 wasn't so fond of - facades/claddings, which can sure be non-plastic-like(whatever that means - cheap-looking, I think, which they are vey far from to be -,when he said it) that Lucky5 say they were.

And, on the other hand neo-classical, neo-gothic,neo-art-deco,etc. can be really wonderful and feasibly fine to look at and have in one's presence AS LONG it got its material of the cladding right and heavily invested/focused on, so you just simply can't generalize it here either and say some few certain countries would it be more suitable to have them. NOT necessarily...

You see again, it just simply all depends how the (and f course which one ) façade-manufactures/suppliers and authorities make or want to make the cladding is to look as equal or almost - which it's acceptable, according to me - as the original ones. Good that that has been settled down and clarified once for all, I suppose ..🙄🙃😉✌🌈💎..Anyways, back on track again, beauitful people..lol


----------



## Shenkey

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Jeuneville*
> Specific thread (fr)
> Official site
> 
> *Location :* Gennevilliers
> *Status :* Proposed
> *Estimated completion :* 2025
> *Type :* Mixed-use
> *Floor area :* 95 280 m²
> *Floors :* 12
> *Architects :* Jean Nouvel, Samuel Nageotte
> 
> More renders of the project.


This looks great to me.

I hope they keep up the upkeep. I can see this looking horrible if they don't.



Ecopolisia said:


> When I said "plastic" in apostrophes then it's were building styles/architectural styles as neo-futurism, deconstructivism and high-tech,etc.I were referring to and most of their glass - because that was what Lucky5 wasn't so fond of - facades/claddings, which can sure be non-plastic-like(whatever that means - cheap-looking, I think, which they are vey far from to be -,when he said it) that Lucky5 say they were.
> 
> And, on the other hand neo-classical, neo-gothic,neo-art-deco,etc. can be really wonderful and feasibly fine to look at and have in one's presence AS LONG it got its material of the cladding right and heavily invested/focused on, so you just simply can't generalize it here either and say some few certain countries would it be more suitable to have them. NOT necessarily...
> 
> You see again, it just simply all depends how the (and f course which one ) façade-manufactures/suppliers and authorities make or want to make the cladding is to look as equal or almost - which it's acceptable, according to me - as the original ones. Good that that has been settled down and clarified once for all, I suppose ..🙄🙃😉✌🌈💎..Anyways, back on track again, beauitful people..lol


I think we talked about it before.
Basically these are supposed to be on the cheaper side and replace building that were way worse.
In the end, when there were lots of photos from those districts, some of the building looks nice and some went a bit overboard with elements - columns and such, but whole effect was not bad and appropriate for what was intended.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Shenkey said:


> I think we talked about it before.
> Basically these are supposed to be on the cheaper side and replace building that were way worse.
> In the end, when there were lots of photos from those districts, some of the building looks nice and some went a bit overboard with elements - columns and such, but whole effect was not bad and appropriate for what was intended.


Yeah, totally agree in many of the points you underline or displaying there about it. So, I bet the quality for the cladding would be as nice and feasible as the original ones within the old districts of Paris and even ((almost)) that would be downright acceptable, conspicuous and nice, too, that's for sure, like if Berlin can why can't another highly advanced and 1st world non-Xi-Chinese city - and the country itself for that matter - as Paris,yeah.. that's just pure logic there..lol..😉🙃✌👍..Now back on track, folks?Right?....


----------



## milo92

Porte Clichy construction d'un immeuble en bois (et béton)


----------



## Neric007

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Poste du Louvre*
> Specific thread (fr)
> Official site
> 
> *Location :* Paris, 1st arrondissement
> *Status :* Under renovation
> *Estimated completion :* 2021
> *Type :* Mixed-use
> *Floor area :* 31 117 m²
> *Architects :* Dominique Perrault
> 
> Photos of the Poste du Louvre yet again. This time, however, with a focus on the interior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © Michel Denancé


Very, very beautiful! So many details and this overal black industrial look mixed with glass along with painted ceilings is amazing.


----------



## milo92

Fin du démontage de la grue pour un immeuble avenue cdg à Neuilly sur Seine


----------



## Brisavoinée

The level of mismanagement and pure vandalism by the current city hall of Paris ruled by extremists of the Left is unparalleled in the Western world. Not even Naples, Italy reaches such levels of horrors. In the past month, the hashtag #saccageparis (literally "destroy Paris", or "vandalize Paris") has been one of the most trending on the French Twitter. Answer from the mayor of Paris and her stooges: "it's all a far-right conspiracy". Right!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383854272916332547
Translation: "Jesus Christ! In which other capital city do they use their most iconic square as a warehouse for construction material? I'd be curious to see the same thing in Trafalgar Square..."

And this is by far one of the least ugly of the pictures and videos posted under the hashtag #saccageparis. Feel free to check some tweets with the hashtag on Twitter.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The ironwork on the Poste du Louvre is so beautiful


----------



## Matt2021

Poste du Louvres is truly an amazing refurbishment!
❤


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Les Docks de Saint-Ouen*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)
Official site










*Vogue* 


















*Copper Gardens* 











































*Lot V3* 


















*Lot M2* 


































*Avant Seine* 


































































*Lot N11* 


























*Grand Angle* 


















*Neo Deco* 

















Work started.








Arthur Weidmann


----------



## hseugut

Stop the stupid english names lol ('copper garden')


----------



## Pierre Fontaine

Saint-Ouen is becoming an amazing laboratory for neo-deco. I don't know for the materials, but the architecture will endure in time and become as classy as the streets of Passy did.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Centre culturel Marocain

Location :* Paris, 5th arrondissement, 115 boulevard Saint-Michel
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2021
*Type :* Cultural center, office
*Floor area :* 1 374 m²
*Architects :* Oualalou + Choi


























































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Grand Palais Éphémère*
Specific thread (fr) 

*Location* : Paris, 7th arrondissement
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2021
*Type* : Exhibition hall
*Floor area* : 10 000 m²
*Height* : 20 m
*Architects* : Wilmotte & Associés 










The building is almost ready for opening.
















































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## hseugut

For a temporary structure it looks really nice.


----------



## lucky5

How sure are we this is ephemeral? After all this would not be the only structure in the area that was intended to be demolished after some time ;P


----------



## Matt2021

To be honest I am not sure any of the "temporary" structures that did remain were made in such "ephemeral" manner.

This structure does not have the features to remain in this location.
This is in a historical sight line and I am absolutely certain it will go, were it stone or steel and glass maybe, but not like that.

Locals did not want it there even for a short period and would fight till the cows come home to get it removed once its purpose was served.

I do think it would be great to give it to a town in need of public equipments though, like in the north department of the Paris region where they have a younger population but the budgets are not as furnished.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

It is an ephemeral building and I'm pretty convinced it will "remain" so (so to speak  ). The thing with the tall lady next door is that people fell in love with her, though it was a criticized structure at first. The Galerie des Machines, built on this specific location, which was also an ephemeral building lasted beyond its initial planned lifetime but has eventually been destroyed (and it was actually a rather popular monument). I really don't see how this one, which is a far less impressive and "loveable" structure, could last. As a parisian myself, I don't think I would want that to happen. It's cool for the time being and I enjoyed following its construction but it just doesn't feel appropriate for the location (though as Matt said, it could be nice if it was rebuilt somewhere else).


----------



## AntonRG

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Centre culturel Marocain
> 
> Location :* Paris, 5th arrondissement, 115 boulevard Saint-Michel
> *Status :* Under construction
> *Estimated completion :* 2021
> *Type :* Cultural center, office
> *Floor area :* 1 374 m²
> *Architects :* Oualalou + Choi
> 
> View attachment 1409709
> 
> View attachment 1409710
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arthur Weidmann


When you order online vs when it gets delivered


----------



## Ecopolisia

AntonRG said:


> When you order online vs when it gets delivered


But, this time is still quality, façade wise (the glass material), only the color of the facade/cladding look is...different and not as anticipated,like at all ..lol🤨😅😬😌😉


----------



## AntonRG

Ecopolisia said:


> But, this time is still quality, façade wise (the glass material), only the color of the facade/cladding look is...different and not as anticipated,like at all ..lol🤨😅😬😌😉


I think the shape of the building is also different… 🤔


----------



## Ecopolisia

AntonRG said:


> I think the shape of the building is also different… 🤔


Hmm,well,that's just slightly a bit different compared to the sudden color change, that's all..just saying😌😉✌👍


----------



## Neric007

What bugs me is the lack of alignment with the buildings on both sides.


----------



## matthias23

AntonRG said:


> When you order online vs when it gets delivered



i thought the same.
I liked the render, but the outcome is a real downer IMO


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tours Duo*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en) 

*Location* : Paris, 13th arrondissement, 51 rue Bruneseau
*Status* : Under construction (Topped out)
*Estimated completion* : 2021
*Type* : Office, hotel
*Floor area* : 106 950 m²
*Height* : 180 m / 125 m
*Floors* : 39 / 26
*Architects* : Jean Nouvel 


















No more cranes on sight.








































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Porte Maillot Station*















*Location* : Paris, 17th arrondissement
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2023
*Floor area* : 8 870 m²
*Architects* : Agence Duthilleul


















































Prolongement d’Eole : le chantier de la gare de la Porte Maillot bat son plein - Defense-92.fr


----------



## Matt2021

Thanks for the great updates!
😃


----------



## lucky5

https://www.ouest-france.fr/ile-de-france/courbevoie-92400/paris-les-plus-hautes-tours-d-europe-a-la-defense-apres-deux-expulsions-prononcees-le-projet-s-7232164



Just putting this here, I am not ready to start believing into this project after all we've been through haha!


----------



## Jex7844

The new train station underneath the CNIT in La Défense, is taking shape...



















@VINCIConstrucFR


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

> *Ferrier Marchetti Studio design bright and colorful Paris Region Headquarters*
> 
> Europe’s richest region has moved from the historic centre of the capital to Saint-Ouen, becoming the first prestigious public institution to settle in Greater Paris.
> 
> This vast complex is divided into two buildings which are two variations on the theme of landscape: one is raised above a garden of shade and freshness, the other built around a suspended garden, open on a balcony overlooking the city through a vast loggia. A third garden serves as a forecourt overlooking the city for the whole of the Paris Region Headquarters [...]



































































































© Luc Boegly


----------



## Bren

La Défense, this Sunday.


IMG_20210509_150053 by *Bren*, on Flickr


IMG_20210509_150234 by *Bren*, on Flickr


IMG_20210509_150557 by *Bren*, on Flickr


IMG_20210509_150719 by *Bren*, on Flickr


IMG_20210509_151237 by *Bren*, on Flickr


IMG_20210509_151637 by *Bren*, on Flickr


IMG_20210509_153529 by *Bren*, on Flickr


IMG_20210509_155422 by *Bren*, on Flickr


IMG_20210509_160032 by *Bren*, on Flickr


IMG_20210509_160248 by *Bren*, on Flickr


----------



## Pierre Fontaine

*Great Paris North Hospital

Location* : Saint-Ouen
*Status* : Project
*Estimated completion* : After 2025
*Type* : Hospital
*Size : *3,7 ha
*Architects* : Renzo Piano Building Workshop

According to APHP, this is just a first draft proposed by RPBW, not the final, whole project. More news in French.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

To be precise, this is the first part (and final look) of the University Hospital Campus Saint-Ouen Grand Paris Nord. The other part, which is the university, corresponding to the volumes on the right in the first picture, will be the subject of a second architectural competition. The winners of that competition will be presented next year while the whole project (which totals more than 200 000 m²) will be delivered in 2028.

An other render, of the inside :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Aurore*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)

*Location* : La Défense, Courbevoie
*Status* : Under renovation / extension
*Estimated completion* : 2021
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 38 855 m²
*Height* : 131 m
*Floors* : 35
*Architects* : Viguier, Sisto Studios










The last floor of the extension has been reached.








































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## Iron_

*Hyphen

Location* : Paray-Vieille-Poste (Orly Airport)
*Status* : Proposed
*Type *: Hotels, restaurant, spa
*Estimated completion* : 2024
*Floor area* : 30 200 m²
*Architect* : Art & Build


----------



## alexandru.mircea

FelixMadero said:


> Beautiful architectural addition but horrid art exhibition!


I liked the pigeons. So realistic!


----------



## Jex7844

ZeusUpsistos said:


> Second set of photos with a focus on some of the artworks and the lighting design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © Patrick Tourneboeuf / Stefan Altenburge / Aurélien Mole / Jeanne Frank / Tommaso Sartori / Luca Caizzi


I don't know whether it has been said previosuly, but this statue isn't a real one, it's actually a giant candle whose wicks are located on the woman's fingertips. An employee lights them up each morning & puts them out before the closure each evening.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*École Normale Supérieure Paris-Saclay*

*Location :* Paris-Saclay, Gif-sur-Yvette
*Status :* Complete
*Completion :* 2020
*Type :* University
*Floor area :* 62 547 m²
*Architects :* Renzo Piano







































































































































© Michel Denancé / ENS Paris-Saclay


----------



## Bren

Paris Batignolles, this sunday


IMG_20210606_162232 by *Bren*, on Flickr


IMG_20210606_162258 by *Bren*, on Flickr


IMG_20210606_162246 by *Bren*, on Flickr


IMG_20210606_162422 by *Bren*, on Flickr


IMG_20210606_162459 by *Bren*, on Flickr


IMG_20210606_162509 by *Bren*, on Flickr


IMG_20210606_163327 by *Bren*, on Flickr



IMG_20210606_163358 by *Bren*, on Flickr


IMG_20210606_163602 by *Bren*, on Flickr


IMG_20210606_163452 by *Bren*, on Flickr

I
MG_20210606_163938 by *Bren*, on Flickr


IMG_20210606_163804 by *Bren*, on Flickr


----------



## AAlphand

Not ugly, not Stanford. The Saclay project was to build a US-like university campus, but ended up looking lye a random suburban office campus



ZeusUpsistos said:


> *École Normale Supérieure Paris-Saclay*
> 
> *Location :* Paris-Saclay, Gif-sur-Yvette
> *Status :* Complete
> *Completion :* 2020
> *Type :* University
> *Floor area :* 62 547 m²
> *Architects :* Renzo Piano


----------



## Axelferis

@AAlphand 

In english please. We are in international section.


----------



## Darryl

I've long noticed (and hated honestly) the messy "wilderness" look of landscaping in the German speaking countries, but it looks like it's alive and well in France also. I've spoken on it privately with a forumer from Vienna and we concluded it's just a cultural difference. Americans have a landscaping aesthetic we are used to, and this type of landscaping looks messy and unkempt to our eyes.


----------



## Matt2021

This was a debate on the French forum as well.

It is a more organic approach and obviously not everyone likes that, some prefer a more manicured type of landscaping, or more "historical"
Some will tell you they think it is antibourgeois but to me it really is just an aesthetic that is on trend and feel modern to many.

The high line in New York does have this vibe a bit imo.


----------



## gravesVpelli

How can you call it messy? Any landscaping that is to some degree extensive is welcome, especially in urban districts. I prefer to see something on these lines than the formality of les Tuileries for example (which is admirable where it is). The water features are certainly a positive addition.


----------



## Axelferis

*Roland Garros X Galeries Laffayette*





































sources:

pop-culture
sortir à paris
Roland Garros​


----------



## Matt2021

gravesVpelli said:


> How can you call it messy? Any landscaping that is to some degree extensive is welcome, especially in urban districts. I prefer to see something on these lines than the formality of les Tuileries for example (which is admirable where it is). The water features are certainly a positive addition.


Yes and often those parks feel comfortable to have a rest and explore, a bit more "country" like, while French type gardens, while more elegant, don't always have the same "cosiness", like the Tuileries. 

I guess when the trees are young it may give a more sparse feeling which may be why some people are not too enthusiastic.
Once they get more mature the feeling will be more established. 

But then again it is also a matter of aesthetic preference.


----------



## Darryl

gravesVpelli said:


> How can you call it messy? Any landscaping that is to some degree extensive is welcome, especially in urban districts. I prefer to see something on these lines than the formality of les Tuileries for example (which is admirable where it is). The water features are certainly a positive addition.


This one is not too bad. I've seen much worse, but in particular for this one is the weeds coming up through the brick paving stones at the Ecole Normale Superieure Paris-Saclay. That is something that would be considered very unkempt looking in the US.


----------



## Matt2021

Ya it's that trend of grass creeping through concrete strips or blocks, this way you get paths that look green and not used up damaged lawn or simply mineral blocks.
Except here it is weeds rather than grass lol... probably cause it was fields there before

To be fair it's very recent landscaping but for sure in the states they would probably have used pre-grown grass 😊 if they did that at all.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*32 Rue des Trois Frères

Location :* Paris, 18th arrondissement
*Status :* Complete
*Completion :* 2021
*Type :* Residential
*Floor area :* 895 m²
*Architects :* MAO









































































© Luc Boegly


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*ZAC des Studios et des Congrès* | Val d'Europe
Specific thread (fr)

*Foxtrot *| 2019
*

































Jazz *| 2022
*







*

The first part of the building has been recently delivered.

































*Le Palazzo* | 2019

































*Le Ravel & Le Debussy *| 2021
*

















































Le Riviera *| 2020
*









































Osmose *| 2020
*















*

A few additional pictures of the district :








































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## Pierre Fontaine

*Culture:* an upcoming french movie about the construction of the Eiffel Tower, a building you may have heard about.


----------



## DNSylvestre

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *ZAC des Studios et des Congrès* | Val d'Europe
> Specific thread (fr)
> 
> *Foxtrot *| 2019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jazz *| 2022
> *
> View attachment 1618038
> *
> 
> The first part of the building has been recently delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Le Palazzo* | 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Le Ravel & Le Debussy *| 2021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le Riviera *| 2020
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osmose *| 2020
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> A few additional pictures of the district :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arthur Weidmann


These are far nicer than what's being built in Puteaux.


----------



## Cyril

Hekla tower under construction as seen from Terrasse de Saint Germain en Laye, 2021.6.12


----------



## LTV1905

Looking at all those residential quarter getting built and I am wondering who are the purchases. Is there still a high movement from other French regions to Île-de-France or is the construction driven by demand from younger Parisians leaving the family nest?


----------



## Brisavoinée

^^It was already there before though. And I somehow preferred how it looked before (it's too "whitish" now).


----------



## DNSylvestre

I was sceptical of the white at first but I actually prefer it now over the green now that they've added the gold accents.


----------



## Brisavoinée

A scathing article by the British journalist John Lichfied (who has lived in France for many years, loves France, and knows the country better than any other British journalist). I quite agree with him. Contrary to other people in this thread, I am not impressed with the renovation of La Samaritaine, because I actually lived next door to it for 5 years when it was open, and it was my department store. They have killed something unique in Paris when they closed it, and what they have turned it into now is just a place for rich kids as tacky as what can be seen in Dubai or Shanghai.


> *The new luxury Samaritaine store is an example of the ‘Disneyfication’ of Paris*
> 
> 
> By John Lichfield
> The Local
> 24 June 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is a parable of modern Paris - the parable of La Samaritaine - another piece of authentic Paris grittiness reinvented as a luxury attraction for foreign tourists, writes John Lichfield.*
> 
> Until 2005, La Samaritaine was the most popular and least fashionable department store in Paris, a Gallic version of Grace Brothers from “Are You Being Served”.
> 
> The store’s jumble of five linked buildings between the Rue de Rivoli and the river Seine was one of the few remaining islands of unselfconscious, authentic, non-tourist grittiness in central Paris. You could find everything in La Samaritaine from underpants to diamond tiaras; from puppies to concrete-mixers; from ready-made curtains to piranha fish.
> 
> Entering La Samaritaine was like playing a game of three dimensional snakes and ladders. Each floor had six or seven different levels, joined by slopes of worn linoleum or by short flights of steps. To get from curtains to electrical goods, supposedly on the same floor, you climbed a few stairs into showers and bathrooms, turned right and went down again.
> 
> After 16 years of dereliction and legal wrangles, La Samaritaine re-opened again this week – as a supermarket for luxury brands, a five-star hotel and a gourmet roof restaurant with an unrivalled view onto the river and the Île de Cité. It will have private viewing rooms for the super-rich. It will have cafés, where you can eat top of the range burgers and caviar-on-baguette.
> 
> The staff of the old Samaritaine were the least helpful in Paris and consequently the world. The new staff will wear chinos and sneakers – and a smile.
> 
> The slogan of the old store was “The whole of Paris comes to La Samaritaine.”. The new store is aimed at the richer citizens of Yokohama or Shanghai.
> 
> The destruction of the old Samaritaine was romantically, historically and socially a calamity. It was also, I suppose, inevitable.
> 
> The modern world, and modern retailing methods, passed La Samaritaine by on the other side. People no longer wanted to go to a shop in central Paris to buy a concrete mixer or lawn-mower or even a pet piranha fish. Samaritaine still had 12 models of lawn-mowers when it was closed overnight, allegedly for safety reason, in 2005.
> 
> The world’s biggest luxury goods conglomerate, Louis-Vuitton-Moet-Hennessy (LVMH) – has spent €700 million on re-building and re-imagining La Samaritaine, ripping out the sloping floors and worn lino but preserving its 1907 art nouveau metal stair-cases and galleries.
> 
> A spectacular, pale-yellow fresco of peacocks which surrounds the main atrium was all but lost in the old clutter. It has been wonderfully restored.
> 
> No doubt the new Samaritaine will be a great success – once the foreign tourists come in great numbers to France again. The new hotel, Le Cheval Blanc, will be the only “palais”, or five-star hotel, in Paris to have rooms and suites with views onto the river Seine.
> 
> All the same, the transformation is cruelly emblematic of what has happened to central Paris in the last two or three decades. There is a campaign going on at present against the alleged _saccage _(destruction) of the French capital by bicycle-lanes, ugly street furniture and graffiti and poorly maintained gardens. I have sympathy with some, but not all, of the complaints.
> 
> What I regret far more – without knowing how it could have been prevented – is the fact that the inner arrondissements of Paris have lost so much of their quirkiness and eccentricity in recent decades.
> 
> The international travel boom (pre-Covid) has turned central Paris into a self-conscious, though still beautiful, “Parisland”, a tourist theme-park to match Disneyland 40 kilometres to the east. Even relatively well-off families are being pushed out by high rents and property prices.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPINION: The new luxury Samaritaine store is an example of the ‘Disneyfication’ of Paris
> 
> 
> Here is a parable of modern Paris - the parable of La Samaritaine - another piece of authentic Paris grittiness reinvented as a luxury attraction for foreign tourists, writes John Lichfield.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thelocal.fr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

La Samaritaine looks absolutely gorgeous, both old and new!


----------



## Neric007

No one has killed the Samaritaine. Market and less consummers have killed the Samaritaine, and then they closed it. It is absolutely not the same. So we should be happy to see it back to glory and fully renovated. And if it's for the rich, so be it, you can still freely stroll and admire its gorgeous architecture.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Brisavoinée said:


> A scathing article by the British journalist John Lichfied (who has lived in France for many years, loves France, and knows the country better than any other British journalist). I quite agree with him. Contrary to other people in this thread, I am not impressed with the renovation of La Samaritaine, because I actually lived next door to it for 5 years when it was open, and it was my department store. They have killed something unique in Paris when they closed it, and what they have turned it into now is just a place for rich kids as tacky as what can be seen in Dubai or Shanghai.


If you need a slight touch of bitterness in your day, just call Brisavoine, he will provide with extreme efficiency.

So, we have the possibility once again to admire an exceptionnal place after 16 years of closure and you rather focus on the fact that it's now dedicated to luxury, something we know from the beginning of the project and so that you had plenty of time to criticize ? Also, restoration is as much an art as creation and I think that, considering the state of the buildings, they've done a remarkable work and that we should recognize that rather than sourly say "So what? It was there before".

Otherwise, a question, do you rather have the opportunity of being able to visit freely places like this (even though you can't buy anything there because it's too expensive) :


ZeusUpsistos said:


>





ZeusUpsistos said:


>


Or, do you rather see these buildings being transformed into inaccessible offices or even ruins and almost disappear like the Grands Magasins Dufayel ?









Because, and you should know that, the economic viability of the project relies on the fact that it's focus on luxury. It's a pious wish to think that it could work as it used to, 100 years ago. And I hope you don't buy anything in discount stores or online because that is what actually killed the "Grands Magasins".


----------



## Axelferis

I appreciate the renovation.
We should be full of pride & honor that such refurbishment still exist in the actual "boring" Paris where to build or renovate a building turns into neverending stories  

I understand that it can be shocking this "disneyfication" but Paris itself was a wonderland (Haussmanian style, Eiffel Tower, Le Louvre...)

It is just a "back to normality" that asians tourists can go make purchases in a "safe" and beautiful place.
If Paris was that level of refurbishment, i would go for it without limitations.


----------



## PerAspera

Hello everyone! I have been ghosting this forum for a while now, and this time I couldn't resist getting involved ahaha! Honestly british journalists are truly incredible when it comes to Paris and France. One day Paris is the "dirty man of Europe", a city drowning in crime, trash, etc. and the day after, they complain that Paris is turning into an asceptic Disneyland... Come on now, it's les Halles, the "unselfconscious, authentic, non-tourist grittiness" isn't going anywhere. And if you miss it too much, just hop on a RER!


----------



## Pierre Fontaine

British person shitting on France by pretending to like France, usual methods. 😍


----------



## Matt2021

tbh most cities in Europe are going through a phase of transformation that can be seen as disneyfication.

In London a lot of areas come out of the ground but are private and are quite boring to those who love a bit of grit.
Everything is being cleaned up, but with it the night life and the little things making cities special.
(Even though they all keep their own personality for now for sure but made more palatable to tourists)

The grit that cities like Paris, London and Berlin used to have in the 80s/90s is disappearing as cities are becoming more and more expensive and the extreme centre is not diverse enough in population to have department store that are accessible (as customers) to all and are destinations with all types of items.

It ends up being malls or main streets with big chains that can afford rents for everyone and historical dept stores for the rich.

What I find funny is Brisavoine complaining about something being too cleaned up but when you read him in the French forum he seems to want Paris to be a bourgeois paradise playing on it's historical aura.. quite confusing as the Samaritaine is looking glorious a renovation to be proud of.

All dept stores used to be like samaritaine was at some point and became luxury palaces.
The only one still kinda diverse in offer is BHV (haven't been there in while though)


----------



## citysquared

Can't wait to visit Samaritaine. Let's face it most of Paris's grittiness was swept away by Hausmann and something beautiful albeit unaffordable to mere mortals was created. That's the way of the world, the same everywhere. Try finding something affordable in London.

The only loss in Paris that I truly mourn is Les Halles. Maybe they should have kept it and turned it into a high end food emporium.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Open Source

Location :* Nanterre
*Status :* Approved renovation / extension
*Estimated completion :* 2024
*Type :* University
*Floor area :* 25 000 m²
*Architects :* It's

The building permit has been granted. Work is only expected to start next year however.


----------



## Brisavoinée

Janan Ganesh in the Financial Times lampoons the planned transformation of the Champs-Elysées by the extreme-Greens ruling the city. Completely agree with him.



> *A city can die of liveability*
> 
> *Post-pandemic visions for urban life promise creative decline*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subscribe to read | Financial Times
> 
> 
> News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ft.com





> Even before the pandemic, with its “nature is healing” smarm, cities were aspiring to the quasi-rural. The planned reform of the Champs Elysées into a car-hostile “garden” is just one _rus in urbe_ scheme.


----------



## Brisavoinée

Matt2021 said:


> In London a lot of areas come out of the ground but are private and are quite boring to those who love a bit of grit.


To start with, in response not just to you but also other forumers: La Samaritaine was not "gritty" at all. It was a perfectly well-maintained department store, and the beautiful architecture was already visible before. In fact not only it was not gritty, but it was also slightly upper-middle-class, definitely more expensive than a regular supermarket. You went to La Samaritaine when you needed to buy something that you couldn't find in your local supermarket, because, as their motto was (and it was really true): "on trouve tout à la Samaritaine" ("everything can be found at La Samaritaine"). So you went there to buy things you couldn't find elsewhere, or to make presents for birthdays, Xmas, and other occasions.

I think what the journalist meant by "grittiness" was the fact the store was a maze of floors, alleys and little corners. It was like a labyrinth inside, and rare objects to buy were hidden in tiny corners of the huge department store. It was both an unselfconscious department store (in terms of the labyrinthine nature of the store) and slightly upper-middle-class bourgeois, all hosted in a beautiful historical building. And it was also non-touristy, cattering mostly to locals, unlike Galeries Lafayette and Printemps, which could as well be in Dubai or Shanghai, since they catter only to foreign tourists, and receive few Parisians (when you enter Galeries Lafayette or Printemps, they always talk to you in English first, assuming you must be a tourist!).

And they put the things you bought in La Samaritaine plastic bags that were the most resistant plastic bags I've ever seen, so iconic and resistant that people kept them for years and reused them for other uses (and they were FREE! not like today when stores make you pay to buy plastic bags).

La Samaritaine could have continued, they had loyal customers, and they made a profit, but the greedy owner just wanted to turn it into a sterile luxury whatever catering to all these tacky nouveaux riches tourists from Asia and whatnot, just to make more money.

What's particularly shocking is they closed the store in 2005 while pretending it was for security reason, and due to the outcry they promised to reopen the store after treating the security "emergency", but then after time passed they unveiled a completely different project, that nouveau riche luxury project, leaving only a super tiny area inside it for a department store (which is more of a joke really).

That deceitful way of advancing a major change in a city is disgraceful, and should be condemned. And now the center of Paris, which was already losing inhabitants and local life, has lost a major element that made life possible there. Now if you need products that you cannot find at your local supermarket, you need to travel far out of the city center to find it.

All the forumers here talk as non residents of the city center of Paris, and people who probably never shopped in their life at La Samaritaine, so it makes me laugh to read them. I was a long-time resident of the city center, and shopped at La Samaritaine, and spent evenings reading books in their bookstore that was on an elevated floor under the magnificent glass roof, so sorry but I think I have more of an on-the-ground view of this than most people here who look at this in theoretical terms from far-way.

This is how La Samaritaine looked like in 1997. Not gritty at all, but quite labyrinthine (which was fun actually). Also, contrary to what the British journalist said, I never found the staff at La Samaritaine to be rude towards customers. In my memory they were quite neutral for Paris. And they had some great specialists in certain areas (like DIY).






























This was their main building, but they had other buildings built at the back of it on Rue de Rivoli that you reached via labyrinthine corridors, and which contained so many varied articles.


----------



## Matt2021

How to dismiss opinions "you don't live in the centre and never have" lol
Are we too "suburban" to know anything?😁

Dept stores had clients from all over the metropole, they would never have survived on a few well off locals of the area.
I have shopped in every dept store and even worked in some (GL & Printemps) at the start of the naughties and remember them before the latest high end make overs (even though they were already partly catering for rich tourists).

People went less and less for other items than luxuries and toys at xmas as they were seen as "ringard" (has been) by many.
The non luxury floors were crammed and the shopping experience, while like certain people liked it like you, was not current and could be confusing.

I work in the retail industry and while it can be deplored that they have changed so much, the one stop shop with an offering of thousands of different types of items was decimated by internet shopping.
People will not cross town anymore to get something they can get delivered.
They will for a special experiences, like buying perfumery items or luxury pieces that you would rather buy physically.

We can argue that they coud have picked some other strategy than all be high end shops with virtually the same offering but that does not change the fact that a few thousand locals, however wealthy cannot sustain large stores like this.

Plus dept store owners realised that renting spaces to brands is more profitable that owning a lot of the merchandise and being responsible for furnishing and decorating every corner of every floor.
They are more like extreme luxury malls than dept store as we knew them unfortunately


----------



## Axelferis

The only thing that matters,imho, for La Samaritaine is the point of view from a touristic perspective.
I mean: if i am american,japanese or chinese tourist, i would ask myself viewing this building "does it look like a Parisian place?"
The answer will surely be "yes".

I saw on TV the new bar, the new spa, the new loundges (just astonishing suites)to enable those powerful €€ ladies who come there to renew their garde robe and i was proud to be french because the refurbishment is just a marvel.

Today La Samaritaine is (and should be) like a Disney moment : dedicated to entertainment.

That's all i want. 🙂


----------



## Axelferis

A glimpse:


----------



## QData

To me, this is the most well done restoration project I have seen this year. What a beautiful and incredible building, will visit it for sure when I go to Paris.


----------



## LTV1905

It didn't take long. Some leftists from a anti-capitalist/social justice/environmentalist organization called Attac France just vandalized the exterior of the Samaritaine with graffiti saying "Dirty Money"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411185277574520833


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Network

Location :* Bagneux, 14-26 avenue Aristide Briand
*Status :* Complete
*Completion :* 2020
*Type :* Office
*Floor area :* 20 936 m² 
*Architects :* Brenac & Gonzalez

























































































© Stefan Tuchila


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Hekla*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)
Official site

*Location :* La Défense, Puteaux
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion : *2022
*Type :* Office
*Floor area :* 80 000 m²
*Height :* 220 m
*Floors :* 48
*Architects :* Jean Nouvel 


























































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*L'Archipel - Vinci Headquarters*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)
Official site

*Location* : Nanterre
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2021
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 75 000 m²
*Height* : max. 106 m
*Floors* : max. 25
*Architects* : Jean-Paul Viguier / Marc Mimram


















Four of the five buildings have been delivered last month while work will be fully completed this fall.
























































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## LTV1905

Not all is bad for Paris' urban harmony


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412422309986590728


----------



## Ecopolisia

Saw it personally,recently,so refreshing. Been in Disneyland yesterday, now at the centrum Paris looking out to its gorgeous ratatouille animation movie-like classic Parisian residential buildings and their respective beautiful roof across the river Seinen.At Yooma Urban Lodge Hotel now,really close by La tour Eiffel btw, and watching them from there.So,I'd really looking forward to them all.I really hope so.My first time visiting the city actually,though..lol👌✌💎


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*PSG Training Center* 
Specific thread (fr)
Official site

*Location :* Poissy
*Status :* Under construction 
*Estimated completion :* 2023
*Type :* Sports complex
*Floor area :* 59 339 m²
*Architects :* Wilmotte & Associés

Construction work of the first buildings started last month.


----------



## Axelferis

*Axe Majeur*

*Location :* Cergy Pontoise (Val d'Oise) North west of Paris
*Status :* Achieved (1980- mid 2000's)
*Type :* walkway
*Lenght :* 3,2 Km (12 stations/stops)
*Architect :* Dani Karavan (1930-2021)
*Wiki*: Axe majeur — Wikipédia























































source : Axe-Majeur


Last june the Louis Vuitton Cruise 2022 was held there:


----------



## Axelferis

A walk in La Defense:


----------



## Axelferis

Bourse du commerce new museum walk:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Bauer District*
Specific thread (fr)

*Location :* Saint-Ouen
*Status :* Proposed
*Estimated completion :* 2025
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Floor area :* 40 000 m²
*Capacity :* 10,000
*Architects :* SCAU, Clément Blanchet

The amended project has been presented this month (here is the previous proposal). 



> *Red Star has Ligue 1 vision with Stade Bauer plan*
> 
> French football club Red Star FC of Paris has officially unveiled the redevelopment project for its Stade Bauer that will transform the historic stadium into an English-style venue, while also introducing an innovative mixed-use facility.
> 
> Red Star, France’s third oldest professional football club, was one of the founding members of Ligue 1. It has spent 19 seasons in France’s top division, but last played at the highest level in 1974-75. The redevelopment of Stade Bauer is part of long-term plans to return to the top flight, and has been the subject of much debate in recent years.
> 
> In October, Red Star formally abandoned plans for a new stadium to instead opt for a renovation along with partner Réalités Group. The previous June, French development group Réalités won a contract to build a new multi-purpose stadium that would serve as Red Star’s home, but then-Mayor William Delannoy announced in November 2019 that the land earmarked for the project would not be sold.
> 
> Instead, a multi-phase redevelopment is now the plan with the finished stadium intended to become a gathering place for the Saint-Ouen district that has been Red Star’s home since 1909. The redevelopment of the stadium will take place between 2022 and 2024, with the eye-catching ‘Bauer Box’ element ready in 2025 [...]












































Work already started a few weeks ago.








© Charles Henry / 94 Citoyens


----------



## MarciuSky2

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Bauer District*
> Specific thread (fr)
> 
> *Location :* Saint-Ouen
> *Status :* Proposed
> *Estimated completion :* 2025
> *Type :* Mixed-use
> *Floor area :* 40 000 m²
> *Capacity :* 10,000
> *Architects :* SCAU, Clément Blanchet
> 
> The amended project has been presented this month (here is the previous proposal).
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1793962
> 
> View attachment 1793964
> 
> View attachment 1793966
> 
> View attachment 1793967
> 
> View attachment 1793969
> 
> 
> Work already started a few weeks ago.
> View attachment 1794016
> 
> © Charles Henry / 94 Citoyens


The English style is pretty visible


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Village Olympique

Location* : Saint-Denis / Saint-Ouen / L'Île-Saint-Denis
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2024
*Type* : Mixed-use
*Floor area* : 300 000 m²
*Architect* : Dominique Perrault (lead)










Construction work started on the sectors A, B and E.

*Sectors A & B* 

















































*Sector E*


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Porte Maillot Station*















*Location* : Paris, 17th arrondissement
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2023
*Floor area* : 8 870 m²
*Architects* : Agence Duthilleul 


















































https://www.rer-eole.fr/actualite/les-t … -images-2/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

> *Former Parisian railway station turned into housing and live-work units*
> 
> Moussafir Architectes and Nicolas Hugoo Architecture have created two residential towers connected by a podium containing live-work units as part of the La Chapelle International development in northern Paris.
> 
> Built on a former railway station in Paris's 18th arrondissement in the northeast of the city, the development occupies a city block [...]


























































© Herve Abbadie / Luc Boegly


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Villejuif Institut Gustave-Roussy Station*






















*Location* : Villejuif
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2024 / 2025
*Floor area* : 15 364 m²
*Architect* : Dominique Perrault 


















































Source


----------



## FelixMadero

Very impressive!


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Kimpton St Honoré Paris

Location :* Paris, 2nd arrondissement, 25-29 boulevard des Capucines
*Status :* Complete rehabilitation
*Estimated completion :* 2021
*Type : *Hotel (★★★★★)
*Floor area :* 12 000 m²
*Rooms :* 149
*Architects :* B&B Architectes, Charles Zana, Saguez & Partners 



> *Kimpton redevelopment completes in Paris*
> 
> *Investment management company AXA IM Alts and project manager VINCI Immobilier has completed on the delivery of Kimpton St Honoré Paris to IHG.*
> 
> Located in the Opéra area of the second arrondissement in Paris, the 149-room Kimpton hotel was previously a mixed-use office-led building. It has been subject to a seven-year redevelopment, including three years of refurbishment work.
> 
> Upon completion, three separate arms of the building have been transformed into one, totalling 12,000 square metres. The property has also applied for BREEAM “Very Good” certification.
> 
> Amenities at the hotel include a spa with a gym and indoor swimming pool, a business centre, ballroom, and a restaurant and rooftop bar.
> 
> Interiors are designed by several French architects. Charles Zana oversaw the lobby, rooftop bar, bedrooms and suites; Saguez & Partners for the spa and conference centre; and Humbert & Poyet for the patio restaurant and bar, with a veranda and green wall [...]


























































































































© Jérôme Galland / Kimpton St Honoré Paris


----------



## Pierre Fontaine

*Bellini Building - La Défense
Futur Swiss Life HQ*
Updated design
Franklin Azzi Architecture
Source


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Stream Building

Location* : Paris, 17th arrondissement
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2022
*Type* : Mixed-use
*Floor area* : 16 184 m²
*Architects* : PCA-STREAM


















































© Jean-Philippe Mesguen / PCA-STREAM


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Quartier Le Nôtre

Location :* Clamart
*Status :* Proposed
*Estimated completion :* 2024 to 2027
*Type :* Residential
*Floor area :* 75 000 m²
*Architects :* Daudré-Vignier & Associés

In replacement of the Cité du Pavé Blanc, a new 4ha district, comprising 1000 new housing units, will be built in a more french traditional style. A couple buildings (among the ten that will be tear down) have already been demolished. Work is expected to start in 2022 while the first buildings are set to be completed in 2024.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*7 rue de Madrid

Location :* Paris, 8th arrondissement
*Status :* Complete renovation / extension
*Completion :* 2020
*Type :* Office
*Floor area :* 11 800 m²
*Architects :* Dubuisson Architecture 

































































































© Dubuisson Architecture / WeWork


----------



## Neric007

^^

Amazing rooftop !


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

> *Christo’s Ambitious Arc de Triomphe Wrap Is Underway*
> 
> *Work has kicked off to wrap Paris’s Arc de Triomphe in silvery-blue fabric as a tribute to the late Christo and Jeanne-Claude, who dreamed of realizing the project for six decades.*
> 
> Soon after Christo left his native Bulgaria and eventually migrated to Paris, where he met his wife and creative partner, Jeanne-Claude, in the 1960s, he rented an apartment on the Champs-Élysées near the Arc de Triomphe. For decades, the environmental artist dreamed of wrapping the monumental war memorial in silvery-blue fabric. Though the duo wrapped the city’s oldest bridge in 1985 and German parliament one decade later, their Arc de Triomphe project never materialized before his death last May. [...]
> 
> When the installation is finally unveiled, on September 18, it will be on public view until October 3—only 16 days [...]












































© Christo / Jeanne-Claude Foundation


----------



## KiffKiff

Thank god, this nonsense will only last 16 days...


----------



## Axelferis

It's going to be "16 hot days" for instagramers 😁


----------



## Neric007

16 days plus like a month and half of setting up before (so scaffolding and cranes... not very picture friendly) and I guess at least another month to take everything down afterwards.
I am looking forward to it though.


----------



## Ecopolisia

It sure STILL kinda unique and interesting, yet impressive in its own right,kiffkiff. Just saying.And,I judge, when I finally see it in its full form,so that's why i'm looking forwardto its final result,too..😏👍💎🌈


----------



## Axelferis

Will it be enlightened?


----------



## vincent1746

*Bourse du Commerce / Pinault Collection - 2021*
Architect : Tadao Ando 












































































































































































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## LTV1905

Christo and Jeanne-Claude's art is the most pretentious modernist crap you can ever imagine. 

Out of all their installations, I think the The Gates in Manhattan is the only one that is actually nice.


----------



## Ecopolisia

LTV1905 said:


> Christo and Jeanne-Claude's art is the most pretentious modernist crap you can ever imagine.
> 
> Out of all their installations, I think the The Gates in Manhattan is the only one that is actually nice.


Kind of disagreeing (because I wouldn't at all say the downright generalized and too subjective negative word in this very case ,like the word "crap" you used..)with the Christo's more interesting, exciting and unique one COMPARED to the in fact kinda one-sided designed and orange-colored "The Gates' "- AND the ALSO one-sided bare-concrete (still a unique contrast, whatsoever, but that's its whole meaning in the first place. BUT, that's about for it) installation of Jeanne-Claude. I'm just saying..👍😉
..Now some new updates of the otherwise overall exquisite Paris, instead, guys?🤷😅😉🤘👌💎


----------



## alexandru.mircea

LTV1905 said:


> Christo and Jeanne-Claude's art is the most pretentious modernist crap you can ever imagine.
> 
> Out of all their installations, I think the The Gates in Manhattan is the only one that is actually nice.


*Sūtor, nē supra crepidam *


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Olympic Aquatic Centre

Location* : Saint-Denis
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2023
*Type* : Aquatic centre
*Capacity* : 5,000 (2,500 post-Olympic)
*Architects* : VenhoevenCS / Ateliers 2/3/4/ 


































































Work started.








Source


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*61-63 rue Réaumur

Location :* Paris, 2nd arrondissement
*Status :* Complete
*Completion :* 1900
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Architects :* Philippe Jouannin, Édouard Singery

The neo-gothic building has received a facade refurbishment.








































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## KiffKiff

La Samaritaine










© AG Photographe on Flickr


----------



## Neric007

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *61-63 rue Réaumur
> 
> Location :* Paris, 2nd arrondissement
> *Status :* Complete
> *Completion :* 1900
> *Type :* Mixed-use
> *Architects :* Philippe Jouannin, Édouard Singery
> 
> The neo-gothic building has received a facade refurbishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arthur Weidmann


I would actually be curious to hear from someone whith more knowledge than me but this building looks more neo-renaissance than neo-gothic to me (pilaster, rounded windows, ornementation), reminds me a lot Saint-Eustache actually (which is somewhat transitioning from gothic to renaissance). Just wondering.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

This is quite an interesting question and it's sometimes very hard to define what architectural style a certain building is because in various cases there are elements of different styles. Regarding this one in particular, there are quite notable elements that you find in gothic architecture like the mullioned / lancet / stained glass-like windows, the "wimpergs", the columns, the part around the clock echoing a rose window, etc. You can also find some of these elements (as well as rounded windows) in Renaissance revival architecture, which, like the Renaissance style, often have resemblances with Gothic architecture since it's a continuation of the latter. But if you look at the definitions of the neo-renaissance style, it's already very vague (I couldn't really find what the main features are) and so it's very hard to say what is, what's not.

You can also find details of other styles like the floral ornamentations and the mosaics, which are rather reminiscent of the Art nouveau movement. And of course, the building also takes inspiration from haussmanian architecture.

In the end, I think when you look at this building, the first thing that comes in mind is the resemblance with gothic churches more than anything so I think neo-gothic is appropriate in this case.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

The best option for that style is to refer to it as "historicist". But rather than "neo-something" kind of styles that came earlier in the 19th century (neo-gothic, neo-Renaissance, roman-byzantine, mauresque etc), these architectural elements are rather the historicist corner of the much larger bouquet sometimes titled "Style 1900" that also contained Art Nouveau at its most avantgarde corner.


----------



## Atadritaata

alexandru.mircea said:


> The best option for that style is to refer to it as "historicist". But rather than "neo-something" kind of styles that came earlier in the 19th century (neo-gothic, neo-Renaissance, roman-byzantine, mauresque etc), these architectural elements are rather the historicist corner of the much larger bouquet sometimes titled "Style 1900" that also contained Art Nouveau at its most avantgarde corner.


I would say it's more eclectic than historicist, as historicism usually sticks to a single style at a time and eclecticism mixes different ones.









Eclecticism in architecture - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

Les Mirroirs : 187 m, 174 m and 101 m



Cujas said:


> View attachment 1919830


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Atadritaata said:


> I would say it's more eclectic than historicist, as historicism usually sticks to a single style at a time and eclecticism mixes different ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eclecticism in architecture - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Oh definitely, the building overall is very eclectic, I was referring only to the quotes to medieval architecture in the central part of the main façade.


----------



## milo92

La première grue à été montée encore une immonde Liebherr à cabine latérale et encore une immense déception pour ce constructeur #G4


----------



## LTV1905

Do you have a rendering for this project?


----------



## Pierre Fontaine

LTV1905 said:


> Do you have a rendering for this project?


----------



## Pierre Fontaine

*La Défense - Student housings*

*Location :* Puteaux
*Status :* Proposal
*Developer :* IDEVE Immobilière de Développement
*Surface :* 16 815 m2
*Type :* Residential
*Architects :* Aldric Beckmann

As far as I know, this is just a proposal.


----------



## hseugut

Why so many student housing in LD ?


----------



## Pierre Fontaine

hseugut said:


> Why so many student housing in LD ?


Huge university in Nanterre just behind, and many business schools and others inside the district (Leonard de Vinci University, IÉSEG School of Management, etc)


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Campus Engie

Location* : La Garenne-Colombes
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2024
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 136 000 m²
*Architects* : SCAU / Chaix & Morel / Art & Build 

Work started.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Bobigny Coeur de Ville

Location :* Bobigny
*Status :* Under preparation
*Estimated completion :* 2024
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Floor area :* 103 561 m²
*Height :* max. 51m
*Floors :* max. 17
*Architects :* TVK / Lambert Lénack / Bartolo + Contré / Hardel Le Bihan / Barrault Pressacco / CoBe

Preparation work started after the demolition of the Bobigny 2 shopping mall. The new district, which will include more than 1000 new housing, a student resident, 12 000 m² of shops, 10 000 m² of offices, a cinema and a nursery, will be completed in 2024. It will later be served by Paris metro line 15 at the nearby station Bobigny - Pablo Picasso.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Aurore*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)

*Location* : La Défense, Courbevoie
*Status* : Under renovation / extension
*Estimated completion* : 2021
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 38 855 m²
*Height* : 131 m
*Floors* : 35
*Architects* : Viguier, Sisto Studios 


























































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## alexandru.mircea

I know that on one side of Stade de France works have started for the Olympic swimming pool. But I recently passed by it on the highway and there are construction sites on both sides of the stadium. Do you know what the second one is for?


----------



## Axelferis

alexandru.mircea said:


> I know that on one side of Stade de France works have started for the Olympic swimming pool. But I recently passed by it on the highway and there are construction sites on both sides of the stadium. Do you know what the second one is for?


A bridge?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Which other side of the stadium are you talking about ?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Hekla*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)
Official site

*Location :* La Défense, Puteaux
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion : *2022
*Type :* Office
*Floor area :* 80 000 m²
*Height :* 220 m
*Floors :* 48
*Architects :* Jean Nouvel

























































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## LTV1905

Aurore's cladding looks very good, almost exactly like on the renders. Hekla on the other hand is a bit underwhelming.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

ZeusUpsistos said:


> Which other side of the stadium are you talking about ?


This side: 










From what I know the swimming pool is on this side:


----------



## Axelferis

I don't see anything else but a future bridge:



















Source


----------



## GrizzlyBear69

Axelferis said:


> The only thing that matters,imho, for La Samaritaine is the point of view from a touristic perspective.
> I mean: if i am american,japanese or chinese tourist, i would ask myself viewing this building "does it look like a Parisian place?"
> The answer will surely be "yes".
> 
> I saw on TV the new bar, the new spa, the new loundges (just astonishing suites)to enable those powerful €€ ladies who come there to renew their garde robe and i was proud to be french because the refurbishment is just a marvel.
> 
> Today La Samaritaine is (and should be) like a Disney moment : dedicated to entertainment.
> 
> That's all i want. 🙂


So sad to read such a statement.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Axelferis said:


> I don't see anything else but a future bridge


This on the side of the aquatic center though.



alexandru.mircea said:


> This side:
> 
> View attachment 1953278
> 
> 
> From what I know the swimming pool is on this side:
> 
> View attachment 1953288


You are correct about the swimming pool location. I'm not aware of any construction site between the stadium and the canal. The only thing I see is the launching / exit pit of the Grand Paris Express tunnel boring machines, which is slightly before crossing the canal, coming from the east. Here :


----------



## alexandru.mircea

ZeusUpsistos said:


> This on the side of the aquatic center though.
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct about the swimming pool location. I'm not aware of any construction site between the stadium and the canal. The only thing I see is the launching / exit pit of the Grand Paris Express tunnel boring machines, which is slightly before crossing the canal, coming from the east. Here :
> View attachment 1957971


It's probably that, thank you! When on the highway, eye level is such that I only saw the cranes but not what's happening down there, I didn't even realize we were passing over the canal.


----------



## Axelferis

GrizzlyBear69 said:


> So sad to read such a statement.


Please detail your opinion


----------



## prinzdan92

hseugut said:


> Idealistic. Communication from Anna Maria Hidalgo's team who already trashed the city. Not credible at all - will never happen.


Just a little marketing for the olympic games hahah


----------



## clouchicloucha

MarciuSky2 said:


> *In La Défense, the tallest tower in France unveils its interior fittings.
> 
> View attachment 2181541
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice


This project will be the fastest project i've ever seen in the country.. Well done TotalGroup!


----------



## clouchicloucha

Highlights on the construction of Grand Paris Express (English), the $45b metro network project U/C


----------



## Axelferis

@clouchicloucha

Already posted months ago 😉


----------



## clouchicloucha

Then, re-posted 😝

😁

Sorry for this


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Place des Reflets*

*Location :* La Défense, Courbevoie
*Status :* Under redevelopment
*Estimated completion : *2023
*Architects :* Urbanica

Along with the renovation & extension project of the tour Aurore, public spaces around the building are being redevelopped and standardized with adjacent squares. Connections between the slab and the street are also being improved with two new links. Work started this month and should be completed in early 2023.


----------



## milo92

Quelques pierres à déblayer


----------



## Pierre Fontaine

*Ile Seguin*

*Location :* Boulogne-Billancourt
*Status :* Project
*Estimated completion : *202?
*Architects :* BIG Bjarke Ingels Group
*Promoter :* Bouygues Immobilier
*📍Location *

*First images of the last proposed project for the middle part of the Island. Sorry for the low quality.*


----------



## Axelferis

I respect Bjarke Ingels in general but this one...


----------



## Pierre Fontaine

*Val d'Europe | New Saint-Colomban Church & Catholic School

Location :* Val d'Europe (eastern suburbs)
*Status :* In construction
*Estimated completion : *2023
*Architects :* Pier Carlo Bontempi & Jenny-Lakatos
*Promoter :* Les Chantiers du Cardinal


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Gare Montparnasse*
Specific thread (fr)

*Location :* Paris, 15th arrondissement
*Status :* Complete renovation
*Completion :* 2021
*Type :* Rail station
*Floor area :* 45 000 m²
*Architects :* AREP, Jouin Manku, SLA Architecture

Meanwhile the Gare du Nord renovation project has been postponed at a later date, the one of the Gare Montparnasse has just been completed. The station is expected to receive up to 90 millions visitors per year in the near future.
































































































































© Eric Laignel / Seb Godefroy


----------



## Attus

Typical nowadays: 16 images of a railway station, and you can't see any trains


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^So true ! 🙁


----------



## Pierre Fontaine

*Grand Paris Express | Aulnay Exploitation Center*
Specific thread (fr)

Connected to the future line 16 by a 1.5 km tunnel and to the future line 17 by a 1 km viaduct, the 11 buildings include the centralized command post, the maintenance and storage site and the infrastructure maintenance site.

*Location :* Aulnay-sous-Bois
*Status :* Under construction
*Completion :* 2024
*Type :* Subway Technical Center
*Floor area :* 20 ha
*Architects :* Artemis, Setec Bâtiment & Groupe-6

*Project renders :*


















*Construction site, October 2021 :*


----------



## clouchicloucha

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Gare Montparnasse*
> Specific thread (fr)
> 
> *Location :* Paris, 15th arrondissement
> *Status :* Complete renovation
> *Completion :* 2021
> *Type :* Rail station
> *Floor area :* 45 000 m²
> *Architects :* AREP, Jouin Manku, SLA Architecture
> 
> Meanwhile the Gare du Nord renovation project has been postponed at a later date, the one of the Gare Montparnasse has just been completed. The station is expected to receive up to 90 millions visitors per year in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © Eric Laignel / Seb Godefroy


These colors are dynamic lighting are only colored steel?


----------



## SOG

Why has this thread been so quiet the last month? Aren't there news about Paris developments anymore?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

clouchicloucha said:


> These colors are dynamic lighting are only colored steel?


Colored steel.



SOG said:


> Why has this thread been so quiet the last month? Aren't there news about Paris developments anymore?


Well, there is a simple answer to that. I'm the one mostly posting on this thread and sometimes I don't have the time or the will to do so because it does take a lot of time to find informations, verify them from several sources, find good quality pictures, make a selection, etc. Especially since the photos I'm posting are often mine so I have to make the photos and edit them as well (which I'm not only doing for this thread but it still take a lot of time and energy). Plus, I'm a perfectionist so I have the tendancy to focus a lot on very accessory stuff.

It might not look like it because you only see the final result but it's almost a full time job to maintain such a thread daily. That's why I do appreciate a lot when others, like Pierre Fontaine above, are posting too every now and then but we can't expect a ton of people to do so considering the investment it requires. 

And it's the same for all city threads, sometimes they're a bit less active because you have people behind it, which might have other things to take care of in their life !


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Bruno Gaudin Architectes creates university library with colonnaded tower


French studio Bruno Gaudin Architectes has completed a library clad in thin, grey bricks at the entrance to Paris Nanterre University.




www.dezeen.com




































































































© Takuji Shimmura


----------



## alexandru.mircea

ZeusUpsistos said:


> Colored steel.
> 
> 
> Well, there is a simple answer to that. I'm the one mostly posting on this thread and sometimes I don't have the time or the will to do so because it does take a lot of time to find informations, verify them from several sources, find good quality pictures, make a selection, etc. Especially since the photos I'm posting are often mine so I have to make the photos and edit them as well (which I'm not only doing for this thread but it still take a lot of time and energy). Plus, I'm a perfectionist so I have the tendancy to focus a lot on very accessory stuff.
> 
> It might not look like it because you only see the final result but it's almost a full time job to maintain such a thread daily. That's why I do appreciate a lot when others, like Pierre Fontaine above, are posting too every now and then but we can't expect a ton of people to do so considering the investment it requires.
> 
> And it's the same for all city threads, sometimes they're a bit less active because you have people behind it, which might have other things to take care of in their life !


Your service has been priceless, I cannot thank you enough 🙏


----------



## Pierre Fontaine

@ZeusUpsistos you're doing an amazing job by the way, needs to be said. 😍


----------



## Atadritaata

Darryl said:


> Yes, the praise and respect that Corbusier and the Bauhaus movement in general garner in the field/study of architecture boggles me. IMO function alone is only a part of the whole. Somewhere along the line architecture forgot about/disregarded aesthetics.


Neither the bauhaus movement or le Corbusier disregarded aesthetics.


----------



## Darryl

Atadritaata said:


> Neither the bauhaus movement or le Corbusier disregarded aesthetics.


LOL in your and their opinion. IMO they totally did disregard aesthetics. They/you may feel that unadorned boxes are aesthetically pleasing, but there are many like me that feel they are not. Do you see beauty in the project listed above? I see a nightmare hellhole. We all have our opinions.


----------



## Atadritaata

Darryl said:


> LOL in your and their opinion. IMO they totally did disregard aesthetics. They/you may feel that unadorned boxes are aesthetically pleasing, but there are many like me that feel they are not. Do you see beauty in the project listed above? I see a nightmare hellhole. We all have our opinions.


But they didn't disregard aesthetics, and that's not an opinion. Your taste or mine has nothing to do with that.


----------



## Darryl

Ok, well I guess they are just guilty of exceedingly bad taste if they think any of that mess looks nice. Quite a stretch to say aesthetics were considered in the planning of dystopian hellscapes, but I understand your point. HE felt aesthetics were being considered.

Which brings me back to my original point: that to celebrate, praise, and respect people/ideas with such horrific taste confounds me.


----------



## Atadritaata

Darryl said:


> Ok, well I guess they are just guilty of exceedingly bad taste if they think any of that mess looks nice. Quite a stretch to say aesthetics were considered in the planning of dystopian hellscapes, but I understand your point. HE felt aesthetics were being considered.
> 
> Which brings me back to my original point: that to celebrate, praise, and respect people/ideas with such horrific taste confounds me.


Le Corbusier isn't only the "dystopian" urban planner. He was one of the pioneers of modern architecture and design as well.
The Bauhaus movement was even more influential and the origin of modern design... or you'd rather have barroque tables and gas lanterns in your home?


----------



## Darryl

Sounds good, yes please. LOL


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Hekla*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)
Official site

*Location :* La Défense, Puteaux
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion : *2022
*Type :* Office
*Floor area :* 80 000 m²
*Height :* 220 m
*Floors :* 48
*Architects :* Jean Nouvel 


























































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Triangle*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)
Official site

*Location :* Paris, 15th arrondissement
*Status :* Approved
*Estimated completion :* 2026
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Floor area :* 95 503 m²
*Height :* 177m
*Floors :* 44
*Architects :* Herzog & de Meuron

13 years after the project was unveiled and after many setbacks, Unibail-Rodamco-Westfield finally announced the beginning of work in the coming weeks. The controversial highrise will include offices, shops, cultural, health and business centers, a nursery as well as an observation platform on the higher floors.

Updated renders, which includes a few modifications made to some of the facades, have also been published.


----------



## MarciuSky2

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Tour Triangle*
> Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)
> Official site
> 
> *Location :* Paris, 15th arrondissement
> *Status :* Approved
> *Estimated completion :* 2026
> *Type :* Mixed-use
> *Floor area :* 95 503 m²
> *Height :* 177m
> *Floors :* 44
> *Architects :* Herzog & de Meuron
> 
> 13 years after the project was unveiled and after many setbacks, Unibail-Rodamco-Westfield finally announced the beginning of work in the coming weeks. The controversial highrise will include offices, shops, cultural, health and business centers, a nursery as well as an observation platform on the higher floors.
> 
> Updated renders, which includes a few modifications made to some of the facades, have also been published.


Have such a great views to the eifell tower.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Slightly value-engineered on the side-facades/sections(kind of pitiful, tbh. Loved its zig-zagged ,pointy and tapered balcony-side-facades in its initial design),I see. But, when that said it's still acceptably looking, façade look wise in general terms. The overall design, mediocre tall height and its sheer size is sure something else, that's for sure, though 👍✌💎🌈😌😉


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Coteaux Beauclair Station*















*Location :* Rosny-sous-Bois / Noisy-le-Sec
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2023
*Architects :* Marc Mimram


























































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

> *Paris to Become "One of the Most Bike Friendly Cities in the World" By 2026*
> 
> The city of Paris has announced that it will be investing €250 million to upgrade its cycling infrastructure and expand its network of bike lanes with aims of becoming “100% cyclable”. The French capital's investment comes through Bike Plan, a 5-year-long urban project that will reinforce the presence of bikes and provide safe and well connected routes for passengers and pedestrians.
> 
> Between now and 2026, the city will expand its routes and add 180 kilometers of new permanent bike lanes. Cyclists will also have more than triple the amount of parking spots, reaching around 180,000 instead of the existing 60,000. The city will also invest in improving the infrastructure around the main connection points between the neighboring suburbs and the city, creating better integration across the wider metro area.
> 
> The expansion plans come after a noticeable amount of Parisians took interest in biking during the pandemic instead of their regular commuting means. Today, the city sees almost 1 million bike journeys on a daily basis without proper infrastructure to cater to this amount [...]


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*InterContinental Paris Le Grand*

*Location :* Paris, 9th arrondissement
*Status :* Complete renovation
*Completion :* 2021
*Type :* Luxury hotel
*Floor area :* 38 633 m²
*Rooms :* 458
*Designer :* Pierre-Yves Rochon

The _Grand Hôtel _and its famous Café de la Paix have been renovated after 3 years of work.








































































































































































© InterContinental Paris Le Grand / Eric Cuvillier / Jérôme Galland / Nicolas Grosmond


----------



## DNSylvestre

What a beauty.


----------



## Josedc

absolutely stunning


----------



## hseugut

Absolutely amazing - but what I don't like is the asphalt on the Opera square. They should change the revetments in general in Paris to make it look less gloomy.


----------



## Matt2021

I believe there is a plan to part pedestrianise the front square and add a little greenery.

Not sure where that's at, if still in the books


----------



## Axelferis

A walk in *La Défense by night*


----------



## Jalpasi

Matt2021 said:


> I believe there is a plan to part pedestrianise the front square and add a little greenery.
> 
> Not sure where that's at, if still in the books


I am from Paris and I can tell you that I believe in greening Paris in general (very much needed) but I don't believe in greening that particular spot. The opéra and its surroundings are beautiful BECAUSE they are mineral. They were designed to be a symphony of stone. The idea to plant a "urban forest" at the foot of the opéra was put forward by the mayor but was so heavily criticized that it was dropped. Some trees along avenue de l'opéra could be an option, but they would have to be carefully chosen (small trees).


----------



## hseugut

Jalpasi said:


> I am from Paris and I can tell you that I believe in greening Paris in general (very much needed) but I don't believe in greening that particular spot. The opéra and its surroundings are beautiful BECAUSE they are mineral. They were designed to be a symphony of stone. The idea to plant a "urban forest" at the foot of the opéra was put forward by the mayor but was so heavily criticized that it was dropped. Some trees along avenue de l'opéra could be an option, but they would have to be carefully chosen (small trees).


It's more about the pavement, revetment, looks really 70's and gloomy. That's a general feeling along many boulevards in Paris. The potential to embelish the city is huge.


----------



## Jalpasi

Neric007 said:


> You could have had only a part of the building taller (for instance where the white cubes are visible on the first pic) and keep the same base with its stucturing lines.


Yes, you could. But what would that bring ? I understand that very tall buildings are exciting, but not everything needs to be tall. Do you wish each and every building in La Défense was tall ? It would be boring and there would simply not be enough space between the towers... or enough sunlight...


----------



## Neric007

Where did I say it should be a skyscraper ? I just said I wish it was a bit taller.

Besides there is no tower next to it per se so space wouldn't have been an issue.

Yet, considering the previous project ambitionned there (AVA), I really like the way the building is somewhat "enveloping", "surrounding" and "building around" the road that goes through it which is quite an interesting location. AVA was playing this card even more and I found this feature quite interesting and unique for La Défense. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Les Ardoines Station*















*Location :* Vitry
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2025
*Floor area :* 5 988 m²
*Architects :* Valode & Pistre
*Connections :* 🚊RER C


















































Source


----------



## iChatelain

A sizeable restructuration project on the Champs Elysées avenue that has gone somewhat unnoticed.

*26 Champs Elysées Restructuration

Location:* 26 avenue des Champs Elysées 75008 Paris
*Status:* Under construction
*Estimated completion:* 2022
*Architect: *Franklin AZZI
*Developer:* JLL
*Floorspace: *13,573 m²


The building extending back across the entire block will feature an interior commercial street bridging the Champs Elysées avenue to Ponthieu street.







































I'm unsure what the new facade will look like exactly. The developers have requested an amendment to the building permit in July 2021 to add a 7th floor so the second picture could be closer to reality. In both cases the rejuvenation and use of what seems to be stone material in facade is appreciable and follows a recent trend for new developments in Central Paris.


----------



## Axelferis

It is now official: 2024 olympics opening ceremony in the heart of Paris


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470440508413599745


----------



## TT1721

That would be interesting and truly impressive if achieved. 

My only concern is in terms of security. My guess is that it will attract a huge crowd all over the Seine and such concentration of people could be targeted by terrorists.


----------



## Axelferis

I expect some security reinforcement for certains countries. The risk is too high.
I also wonder if all will be free of charges.

The final (olympic flame) will be host certainly around Trocadero gardens,then it surely be reserved by vip & corporates.


----------



## TT1721

It is a shame that it has come to that, but unfortunately the increase of insecurity since 2010 makes this necessary.


----------



## Darryl

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Les Ardoines Station*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Location :* Vitry
> *Status :* Under construction
> *Estimated completion :* 2025
> *Floor area :* 5 988 m²
> *Architects :* Valode & Pistre
> *Connections :* 🚊RER C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


The fake people in these renderings look more down to earth than other Paris renderings I've seen lol. Usually it's super fashionable women in stiletto heels.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

More details & renders about the Olympics opening ceremony.









Paris 2024 Olympic organisers reveal audacious plans for opening ceremony


Organisers of the Paris 2024 Games have unveiled plans that will ‘turn the entire city into a vast Olympic stadium’




www.theguardian.com


----------



## clouchicloucha

Axelferis said:


> I expect some security reinforcement for certains countries. The risk is too high.
> I also wonder if all will be free of charges.
> 
> The final (olympic flame) will be host certainly around Trocadero gardens,then it surely be reserved by vip & corporates.


Seats immedialty along river Seine (on the "Quais bas") will get a fee, but "Quais hauts" will be free for visitors.
But indeed the question of how security will be managed is extremely essential..

I'm confident!

What a show it could be..


----------



## Neric007

^^
It looks simply incredible !
Although, like most people I am having a hard time imagining it would be possible to organize such a thing because of security reasons. You would need to secure not just the banks, but most of the buildings along them I think.
Yet, I assume the organizers are well aware of that and have already been thinking a lot so who knows.
I am also a bit concerned weather-wise. What if it rains... ? 
I hope they will have a good plan B if necessary.
However, if they can pull it up this could esasily be the best opening ceromony in decades.


----------



## Axelferis

Umbrellas in case of raining wheater isn't it ? 😁

I hope the best for this initiative which reminds the tradition of "grands défilés" in France.


----------



## TT1721

Breathtaking. It will truly be one of the best Olympics openings ever.


----------



## garibaldvin

This commercial event Will destroy the seine river heritage ! One example this gorgeous Weeping willow

Please do not support this rampage.


----------



## Neric007

Stop me if I'm wrong but I assume those are only preparatory visuals and not final projects.


----------



## garibaldvin

Another example of the rampage of the seine river ( world heritage site ) : The Trocadéro transformed like a vulgar Eurovision Arena


----------



## Neric007

^^

Can you stop whining like a baby ?

First of all, those are probably just proposals.

Second of all, before screaming like if everything was being destroyed, you actually have no idea of what will actually be done. This is ridiculous.

Finally for the record, on the vision for the Trocadero, nothing is being altered. There was already a similar set up for the handover ceremony. The pond was covered by a platform and it was fine. And then you can see on the visual that only the alleys are being used for stalls.

Instead of polluting this thread, look for information. As of now there will still be a study to evaluate the impact of the ceromony on its environment and the city so as far as I understand it,nothing is fixed in marble, which makes sense since we are still more than two years from the big day.


----------



## garibaldvin

This is not whining , this is the outraged voice of Parisian's residents
Anyway if your prefer the concept art , I prefer what we had few years ago


----------



## maykies

garibaldvin said:


> Another example of the rampage of the seine river ( world heritage site ) : The Trocadéro transformed like a vulgar Eurovision Arena


such a typical French reaction .

Paris 2024 try to innovate, to offer something different. 

Give them a chance.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

ThatOneGuy said:


> "Inspire" is pretty, but it seems totally ridiculous to demolish an existing building for a shorter replacement, especially in a highrise district. Probably it's a code thing due to the wooden structure, but wooden highrises exist elsewhere and the code should be updated to allow taller buildings.


The heights at the district periphery are meant to be gradual for a softer transition with the lower adjacent neighbourhoods. And despite being shorter, it still offers more space (22 000 m² vs 19 000 m²). But the difference is rather marginal and I agree that it could have been a bit higher without being too out of scale (same for Eria). I'm not sure what justified the demolition here, I'm assuming the building wasn't suited for today requirements and since the new building will have a very low carbon footprint I also suppose the waste of materials will be compensate.


----------



## Clery

ZeusUpsistos said:


> The heights at the district periphery are meant to be gradual for a softer transition with the lower adjacent neighbourhoods. And despite being shorter, it still offers more space (22 000 m² vs 19 000 m²). But the difference is rather marginal and I agree that it could have been a bit higher without being too out of scale (same for Eria). I'm not sure what justified the demolition here, I'm assuming the building wasn't suited for today requirements and since the new building will have a very low carbon footprint I also suppose the waste of materials will be compensate.


It also must be told that La Défense is already super packed. I'm fearing it would turn a bit claustrophobic in continuing to make it denser and denser. That's my only worry with the recent Odyssey project. I think it would be good for La Défense to expand in new areas, such as what's being started at Rose de Cherbourg and Nanterre La Folie, rather than only cluttering always more buildings in the same place.

*Odyssey (187m, 174m and 108m)*


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Odyssey*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)
Official site

*Location :* La Défense, Courbevoie
*Status :* Approved
*Estimated completion :* 2026
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Floor area :* 140 643 m²
*Height :* 189m, 176m (156m to roof), 110m (103m to roof)
*Floors :* 47, 37, 25
*Architects :* Cro&Co, CroMe, Studio Gang

Speaking of the devil ! Two months only after the project was officially unveiled, the building permit has just been granted. Demolition of the Miroirs complex will start in March while the construction of the three new towers should start in 2023.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

_The Best of 2021_

Selection of some of the most interesting and important projects completed in 2021.

























_*Bourse de Commerce - Pinault Collection, Tadao Ando / NeM*_
© Patrick Tourneboeuf

























*Kith Paris Flagship, Snarkitecture*
© Stephane Muratet

*
















19M - Manufacture de la Mode, Rudy Ricciotti *
© Simon Garcia

























*Poste du Louvre, Dominique Perrault*
© Nicolas Grosmond / Michel Denancé

















_*Musée Carnavalet, Snøhetta / Chatillon Architectes
*_© Cyrille Weiner

















*Grand Palais Éphémère, Wilmotte & Associés*
© Jad Sylla / Arthur Weidmann

























*La Samaritaine, SANAA / Maison Edouard François*
© Arthur Weidmann / Jared Chulski

















*Hôtel Kimpton St Honoré Paris, B&B Architectes*
© Jérôme Galland / Laurent Desmoulins

















*Villa M, Triptyque*
© Michel Denancé

















*Bridge, Viguier*
© Nicolas Grosmond

















*L'Arc de triomphe Wrapped, Christo & Jeanne-Claude*
© Arthur Weidmann / Jared Chulski

























*Gare Montparnasse, AREP / Jouin Manku / SLA*
© Eric Laignel / Seb Godefroy

















*Origine, Quadri Fiore / Maud Caubet*
© Nicolas Trouillard

















*Latitude, Studios Architecture*
© Arthur Weidmann / Nicolas Grosmond

















*Bulgari Hotel Paris, Valode & Pistre*
© Tommy Picone

















*L'Archipel, Viguier / Marc Mimram*
© Arthur Weidmann / Philippe Guignard

















*Tours Duo, Jean Nouvel*
© Arthur Weidmann​


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

_A look at 2022_

Selection of some of the most interesting and important projects that will/should be completed this year.

















_*Les Ateliers Gaité, MVRDV*_

















_*Morland Mixité Capitale, David Chipperfield / CALQ *_

















_*Tour Aurore, Viguier / Sisto Studios*_









_*Stream Building, PCA-STREAM*_

















_*Deloitte University, Dubuisson*_

















_*Tour Hekla, Jean Nouvel*_

















*Paris Métro Line 4 Automation*

















*Musée de la Marine, Snøhetta*

















*Arboretum, Leclercq Associés / Nicolas Laisné / DREAM / Hubert & Roy*​


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

And of course a happy new year to everyone !


----------



## Cyril

Hermitage Plaza project definitely scrapped. End of the story.

The board of directors unanimously decided that "the situation did not allow promises to be made with Hermitage under conditions acceptable to the public institution, in particular in view of the lack of financial and technical guarantees provided by the project leader ».


----------



## TT1721

The end of a saga over a decade in the making...


----------



## vincent1746

Strangely, in France, the sagas always have the same end


----------



## Cyril

Let Brisavoine explain his theory though. He still thinks these twin towers could be built.


----------



## hseugut

Cyril said:


> Let Brisavoine explain his theory though. He still thinks these twin towers could be built.


If we could get rid of the Damiers at least, and get a decent replacement to Hermitage, then all is not lost at last.


----------



## Brisavoinée

Cyril said:


> Let Brisavoine explain his theory though. He still thinks these twin towers could be built.


It's not a theory, it's just the law. The Russian developer owns building permits that cannot be challenged in courts anymore. The La Defense Authority do not issue these permits, and have no authority to rescind them. They are only a partner that the developer must sign an agreement with in order to buy rights to build (on top of the building permits he already possesses).

No agreement was possible at this point in time, that's all La Défense Authority said. Now either the developer finds more convincing financing and is able to to eventually sign a deal with La Défense Authority, or he sells his permits to a larger developer with more money. He has some time left before the building permits expire.


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ Especially as this permit is a gold ticket compared to the location at the entry of La Défense, along River Seine..


----------



## clouchicloucha

vincent1746 said:


> Strangely, in France, the sagas always have the same end


Mouais..  not so sure if you consider how many projects have been delivered, including towers, in the past few years.
But for sure as soon as these projects are too exotic or out of the box Paris has a problem to make them real (cf Hermitage, ZAC Pleyel, 1000 arbres etc)


----------



## Clery

clouchicloucha said:


> Mouais..  not so sure if you consider how many projects have been delivered, including towers, in the past few years.
> But for sure as soon as these projects are too exotic or out of the box Paris has a problem to make them real (cf Hermitage, ZAC Pleyel, 1000 arbres etc)


At least we still have Grand Paris Express, and for now, tunnel boring machines are still digging.


----------



## KiffKiff




----------



## hseugut

Still praying for Notre Dame ! (Hopefully they triple checked these new scaffoldings )


----------



## Intamin

ZeusUpsistos said:


> Paris Sizzles as the Bulgari Hotel Makes Its Grand Debut
> 
> 
> Come for the Italian contemporary style, stay for the Parisian version of aperitivo time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.architecturaldigest.com


Anyone know what the tripod thing is?



http://imgur.com/SGQSvFJ


----------



## Bren

Intamin said:


> Anyone know what the tripod thing is?


This is a Devialet speaker Phantom.


----------



## Intamin

Bren said:


> This is a Devialet speaker Phantom.


What a crazy design. It's quite beautiful. Thanks!


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Lumen Learning Center Paris-Saclay

Location :* Paris-Saclay, Gif-sur-Yvette
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2022
*Type :* Library, office
*Floor area :* 8 109 m²
*Architects :* Beaudouin, MGM Arquitectos


















































© Yves Chanoit / L. Grosse - EPA Paris Saclay


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Église Saint-Joseph le Bienveillant

Location :* Voisins-le-Bretonneux
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2024
*Type :* Church
*Floor area :* 2 800 m²
*Architects :* Agapé, Centro Aletti

The foundation stone ceremony took place yesterday.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Saint-Maur - Créteil Station*















*Location* : Saint-Maur-des-Fossés
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2025
*Floor area* : 8 900 m²
*Architects* : ANMA
*Connections :* 🚊 RER A


















































Source


----------



## Neric007

^^

Impressive ! Interesting to note that it will be the deepest station of the network at 52 meters deep. Lifts better be functionning


----------



## alexandru.mircea

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Tours Duo*
> Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)
> 
> *Location* : Paris, 13th arrondissement, 51 rue Bruneseau
> *Status* : Under construction (Topped out)
> *Estimated completion* : 2021
> *Type* : Office, hotel
> *Floor area* : 106 950 m²
> *Height* : 180 m / 125 m
> *Floors* : 39 / 26
> *Architects* : Jean Nouvel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The towers as the night falls over Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arthur Weidmann





alexandru.mircea said:


> I suspect one can probably get a photo of the building that is identical to the rendering by going right under the building and at the same angle, using a certain lens aperture.


Case in point: 










Highly recommended account for construction updates in Paris btw


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Poste du Louvre*
Specific thread (fr)
Official site

*Location :* Paris, 1st arrondissement
*Status :* Complete renovation
*Completion :* 2021
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Floor area :* 31 117 m²
*Architects :* Dominique Perrault 

The renovation project was inaugurated this month and the post office reopened after 7 years of closure.
























































































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## TT1721

My god. The renovation is tremendous.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tribeca

Location :* 18th arrondissement (Paris)
*Status :* Complete
*Completion :* 2020
*Type :* Office, gym
*Floor area :* 21 380 m²
*Architects :* Arte Charpentier









































































© Boegly + Grazia


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*T9 Tramway maintenance center*















*Location :* Orly
*Status :* Complete
*Completion :* 2021
*Type :* Maintenance depot
*Floor area :* 10 350 m²
*Architects :* Ferrier Marchetti Studio









































































© Luc Boegly


----------



## Pierre Fontaine

*Train station upgrade in Melun*
Location
Not a super impressive project but it's a bit calm here these days.... 😅


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*La Courneuve Six-Routes Station*






















*Location :* La Courneuve
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2026
*Floor area :* 2 303 m²
*Architects :* Chartier Dalix
*Connections :* 🚋 T1


















































Source


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Sciences Po Campus 2022

Location :* Paris, 6th arrondissement
*Status :* Complete renovation / extension
*Completion :* 2022
*Type :* University campus
*Floor area :* 16 436 m²
*Architects :* Wilmotte & Associés / Moreau Kusunoki









Pavilion of Sciences Po / Moreau Kusunoki


Completed in 2021 in Paris, France. Images by Maris Mezulis - Moreau Kusunoki. Moreau Kusunoki completes the central Pavilion of Sciences Po’s new urban campus as part of the school’s “Cœur 2022” project, redefining the typology...




www.archdaily.com












































































© Martin Argyroglo / Moreau Kusunoki


----------



## hseugut

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Sciences Po Campus 2022
> 
> Location :* Paris, 6th arrondissement
> *Status :* Complete renovation / extension
> *Completion :* 2022
> *Type :* University campus
> *Floor area :* 16 436 m²
> *Architects :* Wilmotte & Associés / Moreau Kusunoki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pavilion of Sciences Po / Moreau Kusunoki
> 
> 
> Completed in 2021 in Paris, France. Images by Maris Mezulis - Moreau Kusunoki. Moreau Kusunoki completes the central Pavilion of Sciences Po’s new urban campus as part of the school’s “Cœur 2022” project, redefining the typology...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.archdaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © Martin Argyroglo / Moreau Kusunoki


Amazing architecture for 'science pipeau' !


----------



## Axelferis

It is a shame that a "wokism high school" can benefit such a wonderful architecture.


----------



## AAlphand

Axelferis said:


> It is a shame that a "wokism high school" can benefit such a wonderful architecture.


It also happens to be civil servant, diplomat high school, and not that bad in the fields of economics, law, marketing, communication and finance…


----------



## Ecopolisia

Axelferis said:


> It is a shame that a "wokism high school" can benefit such a wonderful architecture.


No shame in that. It's good that they have one.It just need some ((moderate)) regulation of its agenda,that's all.Would be quite even more shameful, if was the quite opposite of that in this period of time/or century,I can tell you that much,too.
Anyways,that's actually irrelevant to state here.It got what it has like AAlphand said it do have and that's what should be focused on amongst us and its students in that wonderful science university/campus,instead.Yeah🙄👍👌😉🌈💎🌈


----------



## Neric007

I know it's not really the place for that but I'm tired of that stuff.

Enough of that ridiculous bashing of Sciences Po, from people that probably never went there and actually have no idea what it's like. I have been to both regular French university and Sciences Po. I have met great people in both, as I have met idiots in both. I had great professors in both. Sciences Po is way more diverse than your blind hatred of something you don't know makes you think. I myself applied because the entrance test was free for people like me based on social criteria. Tuitions are based on your family income and rich kids pay the maximum so that the "poor ones" not only pay nothing, but also receive an extra scolarship on top of the regular government one. Up to 25% of student actually get a scolarship. It's neither marxist nor capitalist. All students are forced to spend a year abroad wich is a great opening to the world. The first 3 years are really hard and intense in terms of work. And also don't confuse Sciences Po Paris with the other Institut d'Etudes Politiques(IEP) that are just not the same like people always confuse (often on purpose), especially when there are scandals in these like what happened in Grenoble and people don't make the distinction and call it "Sciences Po" Grenoble just to make the buzz bigger.

The new campus will be beautiful and it will actually help the school save money since atm it's all scattered in different buildings in the neighborhood. We can be proud that a nice international school will welcome students from different countries and social backgrounds in such an environment, in the heart of Paris.


----------



## hseugut

Neric007 said:


> I know it's not really the place for that but I'm tired of that stuff.
> 
> Enough of that ridiculous bashing of Sciences Po, from people that probably never went there and actually have no idea what it's like. I have been to both regular French university and Sciences Po. I have met great people in both, as I have met idiots in both. I had great professors in both. Sciences Po is way more diverse than your blind hatred of something you don't know makes you think. I myself applied because the entrance test was free for people like me based on social criteria. Tuitions are based on your family income and rich kids pay the maximum so that the "poor ones" not only pay nothing, but also receive an extra scolarship on top of the regular government one. Up to 25% of student actually get a scolarship. It's neither marxist nor capitalist. All students are forced to spend a year abroad wich is a great opening to the world. The first 3 years are really hard and intense in terms of work. And also don't confuse Sciences Po Paris with the other Institut d'Etudes Politiques(IEP) that are just not the same like people always confuse (often on purpose), especially when there are scandals in these like what happened in Grenoble and people don't make the distinction and call it "Sciences Po" Grenoble just to make the buzz bigger.
> 
> The new campus will be beautiful and it will actually help the school save money since atm it's all scattered in different buildings in the neighborhood. We can be proud that a nice international school will welcome students from different countries and social backgrounds in such an environment, in the heart of Paris.


Hope that you will document the renovation then . good luck with your schooling there.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Hekla*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)
Official site

*Location :* La Défense, Puteaux
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion : *2022
*Type :* Office
*Floor area :* 80 000 m²
*Height :* 220 m
*Floors :* 48
*Architects :* Jean Nouvel 


























































































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Aurore*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)

*Location* : La Défense, Courbevoie
*Status* : Under renovation / extension
*Estimated completion* : 2021
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 38 855 m²
*Height* : 131 m
*Floors* : 35
*Architects* : Viguier, Sisto Studios


















Focus on the new pavilion.








































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## Neric007

hseugut said:


> Hope that you will document the renovation then . good luck with your schooling there.



Thank you but I graduated 7 years ago already. I won't get to enjoy the new facilities. But back in my days it was quite bad conditions for the most part, small classrooms for the most, serious need of refurbishment and odd buildings layout.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Triangle*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)
Official site

*Location :* Paris, 15th arrondissement
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2026
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Floor area :* 95 503 m²
*Height :* 182 m
*Floors :* 44
*Architects :* Herzog & de Meuron

After some preparatory works in the last few weeks, Unibail-Rodamco-Westfield officially announced this thursday the start of construction of the skyscraper.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Wood'Up*

*Location :* Paris, 13th arrondissement
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2023
*Type :* Residential
*Floor area :* 8 155 m²
*Height :* 58 m
*Floors :* 17
*Architects :* LAN

Work started.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Cité Maraîchère

Location :* Romainville
*Status :* Complete
*Completion :* 2021
*Type :* Greenhouse
*Floor area :* 2 060 m²
*Architects :* Ilimelgo, Secousses









La Cité Maraîchère in Romainville / Ilimelgo


Completed in 2021 in Romainville, France. Images by Paul Lengereau, Guillaume Maucuit Lecomte, Sandrine Marc. The Cité Maraîchère is a new municipal facility for urban agriculture and sustainable food as well as the location of agricultural, social,...




www.archdaily.com




































































© Guillaume Maucuit Lecomte / Sandrine Marc


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Grand Palais*
Specific thread (fr)
Official site

*Location :* Paris, 8th arrondissement
*Status :* Under renovation
*Estimated completion :* 2024 / 2025
*Type :* Exhibition hall, museum
*Floor area :* 72 000 m²
*Height :* 45 m
*Architects :* Chatillon Architectes


















A dive inside the Grand Palais renovation.








































































© Patrick Tourneboeuf - Rmn-Grand Palais / Tendance Floue


And a bonus photo with Hekla rising in the background.








Arthur Weidmann


----------



## hseugut

One of the most iconic building in Europe. 

Puzzling to see that many of the emblematic projects will be probably completed ... after the OG 2024 (GPE, CDGEx, Link, TE One, Grand Palais, Champs Elysees ..)


----------



## Napsbud

*Avenue Trudaine*
Paris 9e

Architect : DVVD

Refurbishment of a heritage block into a program of offices, social rental housing and a nursery

Floor area : 9 200 m²
Canopy : 530 m²





























09/02/2022 :










We can see the canopy :


----------



## Josedc

has the structure in the middle always been there?


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Josedc said:


> has the structure in the middle always been there?


Yes









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl


----------



## Seanrhine

No respect for historical buildings ! Just greedy for money


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

In what regard according to you ? There are a few more m² added in one of the courtyards to improve the project profitability but otherwise only the above middle part, which is not protected (since it looks like it was added in the 20th century), is being heavily modified, the rest being untouched and renovated.


----------



## Neric007

The original building has very little historical interest besides. It is very simple. If anything, its original construction and design were more driven by greed and minimization of costs than the planned refurbishment. The mix of old and modern looks well here imo, especially considering that the middle building was already added in the 20th century.


----------



## Seanrhine

You’re not proving any point ! Exactly ! Minimization of costs leads to more profit ! Instead of respecting the architectural value of the building but I doubt you know much about it.


----------



## Matt2021

why is there always someone to rudely dismiss others' opinions?
try to make them sound like they know nothing so you don't have to defend your point properly with decorum?

Can we not express opinions without putting others down?


----------



## Seanrhine

Im just stating facts here


----------



## Neric007

You obviously don't know the meaning of the word "facts".
And you seem to have issues understanding English altogether since your second to last post makes no sense.

I was saying that the original building is very simple compared to other constructions built during this time. It is merely walls surrounding courtyards. Very little ornementation, simple layout. Which makes me think that the main aspect that drove its construction back in the days was pure practicality of volumes. I can not find what it used to be but it likey was a public building (a school maybe...) with nothing extravagant except for a few medallions. So yeah, the overall historical value of that building is imo quite limited, especially in a city like Paris. Just being somewhat old doesn't necessarily make a building architecturally valuable.

Moreover, even if we find historical value in this building (and I am not opposed to it), as Zeusipsistos clearly indicated, almost nothing is done to the building. The somewhat disturbing addition was added in the 20th century. The actual project is completely respectful of the older parts, albeit maybe for the covering of the courtyard but I have a hard time seeing where this could be a symbol of greediness. If anything you should complain about the 20th century addition, not the proposed refurbishment.


----------



## Napsbud

This debate is asymmetric. Seanrhine isn't arguing, just trolling. I'm not sure it's worth spending energy on it. Even if what you say makes sense, Neric.


----------



## Matt2021

Ideally everyone should able to express their opinion on this forum without the aim of changing minds instantly and dismissing diverging opinions as silly when people remain of their original mind.

There is a lot of debate about where architecture went for the last 70/80years and some are of the mind of returning to more classical aesthetics, unfortunately this sometimes comes with a disproportionately negative reaction to anything modernist.

I am sure there is a way to coexist without trashing everything the other likes or thinks.

The addition could be 1920/30s would be interesting to find out


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

I was able to find some more informations on this PDF (p 36 to 40). So apparently it was built in several phases from 1863 to 1893 as the Paris Chamber of Commerce higher school (you were right Neric about its function). The original building was conceived by Juste Lisch which was a well-known french architect of the 19th century (he designed several important buildings like the current Gare Saint-Lazare). There was a first small extension during the interwar period, adding one floor to the southern wing of the complex (which respects the original architecture) and it is said that a second extension, more important, was later added above the middle section. There are no specific dates mentionned but I'm assuming it was between 1960 and 1980.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Câble 1*















*Status :* Approved
*Estimated completion :* 2025
*Length :* 4.5 km
*Stations :* 5
*Architects :* Atelier Schall
*Connections :* 🚇M8









Paris set to build four-kilometre-long urban cable car


Construction is set to begin on Paris' first urban cable car to connect several suburbs in the southeast of the city to the Metro system.




www.dezeen.com


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Quartier du Panorama

Location :* Clamart
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2025
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Floor area :* 150 000 m²
*Architects :* BLM Architectes, Urb'Archi, SUPD’AD

Speaking of "returning to more classical aesthetics", the almost completed first phase of the quartier du Panorama in Clamart, south-west of Paris.
















































































































































Arthur Weidmann | Quartier du Panorama


Work for the second phase recently started. It includes 700 new housing units and will be completed in 2025.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Paris and France in general at its best,when it comes to low-rises and mid-rises like these ones above ,particularly its traditional neo-classic replicas.

That's what you call top quality replicas of something from the past,Xi-china...The original country is of course the best one to do so. It's obviously here. Utterly exquisite and delightful to look at.It might be even more of that in person, that's for sure.Worth a visit hopefully some day on my second time travel to Paris🤗😉👍🤟👌


----------



## Shenkey

I hope they have quality materials, nothing looks worse than those videos from China when some stone falls off and you see styrofoam under it.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Shenkey said:


> I hope they have quality materials, nothing looks worse than those videos from China when some stone falls off and you see styrofoam under it.


I bet they already do.You can visually see them from these recently taken images themselves. Just by the look of them you would realize that they do possess top quality white some kind of (stone or chalk?) façade materials. Yeah;-)


----------



## Atadritaata

They also look extremely off... Like aliens tried to copy Paris or something. And what are those lamp posts?...


----------



## Darryl

If I didn't know differently, I might've guessed that was a bunch of hotels at Disneyland Paris.


----------



## delores

Definitely Disney. I keep thinking i'm going to see Mickey Mouse around the corner. Not a very good replication of Paris which has so many good references..


----------



## Axelferis

Have in mind it's more than a parisian style replica because it won't have some typical issues that you can met in old Hausmanian buildings:
-sometimes no lifts
-old walls can create some configuration problems

I love the old Hausmanian style for sure which represent the typical french style.
But it needs much money when comes the question of renovation to adapt it to modern requirements.


----------



## Matt2021

The thing to keep in mind is that most of the time those types of developments in France are in suburbs that need modernising, they do not sit in rich areas, surrounded by historical buildings.

I you don't look at the context most thing will seem off to you.
The high quality luxury builds in downtowns or in expensive areas we can see in traditional styles are few and far between.

This may feel pastiche next to grands boulevards stone buildings but still looks decent for a Parisian suburban town, where not much sat there but warehouses or small houses without much visual interest. 

Disney hotels look like they are made of plastic, these are made reconstituted stone, material used by companies like Stanhopegate architects, whose work may be praised as high quality modern traditional architecture.

It is an improvement and of good quality compared to a lot of areas being built all-around the world.
Box after box of similar looking buildings.

It isn't perfect and could be improved, I personally prefer when the Art Deco style is used as it works better with the technics and skills of our days, but is still quite refreshing imo.

And far from being as bad as le plessis not so far from there, which may be more accurate in the Disney comparison.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

I think we can go beyond the Disney comments and that this project deserves a bit more than that. From all the different neo-traditional projects in Île-de-France, I would say that this is far from being the worst example. Compare to what you can find in the neighbouring city Le Plessis-Robinson for example, where most buildings are a not very elegant mixture of every architectural style that possibly exists (like this or this), these seems overall a bit more respectful to the architectural codes of the styles it takes inspiration from and less wacky.

Then, as Axelferis rightfully explained, these were not conceived as some idealistic replicas of buildings in Central Paris. They are inspired by classical and haussmanian architectures but with modern criterias in mind, notably in terms of comfort and environment (for those who speak french, this is explained by the architects in this video). That doesn't explain every architectural choice and there are certainly several elements which feels a bit odd (like that lamppost ). But something that is worth noting is that from a more urbanistic point of view, this neighbourhood has been very well thought and it is very pleasant to walk there, there are zero cars, a nice lake, the tram just nearby. It does lack vegetation though (the trees also need to grow) but it's overall very enjoyable. I don't know about the apartments themselves but they also look quite nice, very luminous and spacious (something that you don't necessarily find in haussmannian buildings). Also, to answer Shenkey, the exterior materials are of very good quality, I believe the limestone used in facade was extracted from quarries in the Paris Basin, the same which was used to build the majestic monuments of the capital.

So, yes, the architecture is debatable but I think this project can still be considered successful. It's also worth noting that, we're talking of a place which is 9km away from Notre-Dame and looked like this not more than 5 years ago (compared to now). If it was built in Central Paris, I would be much more critical about it. I'm curious to see how we will look at these kind of projects in a few decades, whether as failures or successes.

*Edit:* I wrote this message at the same time as Matt so this might sound a bit repetitive.


----------



## Matt2021

last thing I would add is.
Although we can be worried, bothered, uneasy about the neo-traditional trend we have seen for a few years now,
(with le plessis as one of the pioneers of the re-urbanisation in a pre-war French town style of organisation)

And although it unfortunately produced many Frankenstein type blocks with 6 architectural personalities on each side.
such as:

Plessis
puteaux bergeres
and smaller ones around the suburbs)

We can notice a real improvement in design and consideration:

Clamart panorama, grand canal and future quartier le Nôtre
Puteaux quartier des arts
Serris quartier anglais, esprit faubourg, many deco buidlings

As well as the materials used and the attention to detail.

I suppose it takes refining something that was not done for a long time and with a modern approach to what is possible and available (and budgets which for sure always pulls any project down even modernist)

This also asks the question about architectural unity in new areas, which is really worth asking, cities were designed with this aspect for thousands of years and the last few decades have seen a lot of buildings being built as their own item, to stand out, not sure it always works..


----------



## Pierre Fontaine

Being a neo-traditional absolute fan, I could not be more found of the Panorama project, especially the second phase. *I'm pretty sure some people were looking at new Haussmannian buildings as being kitsch in the 1880s.* But for exemple, I'm confident that the one on the left will age much better than the one on the right:


----------



## Axel76NG

Pierre Fontaine said:


> *I'm pretty sure some people were looking at new Haussmannian buildings as being kitsch in the 1880s.* But for exemple, I'm confident that the one on the left will age much better than the one on the right:


You dont even need to go as far back as the 1880s, when the destroyed city centers of France were being rebuilt after WWII, some decided to rebuild in a modern style and others decided to follow the local traditional styling (but with modern materials and techniques).

The later was almost universally decried by the French architect community as ‘Kitsch’ and ‘Pastiche’.

70 years on, and with the benefit of hindsight, we can see that those city centers have aged much better than their ‘modern' counterparts.


----------



## Darryl

Just a thought, but I feel like if you do contemporary buildings in FULL traditional styles you open yourself more to criticisms of being "Disney" and "tacky", whereas if you only let traditional styles INFLUENCE what you build but make it your own you are much less likely to get the blow back. You know what I mean? The example that I'm thinking of is there is a trend in Berlin that is happening now that is neo-traditional but it is not copying old styles outright, it is only influenced by them in terms of proportions and other things but done in a new way. They also use very high quality materials. This style as far as I've seen, is mostly praised and never accused of being Disney-like or tacky.

For instance, I kind of have an instinct to roll my eyes a bit if something is a total copy of buildings of old. The only instance where I fully respect it are actual faithful reconstructions of original buildings. I love them.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Darryl said:


> Just a thought, but I feel like if you do contemporary buildings in FULL traditional styles you open yourself more to criticisms of being "Disney" and "tacky", whereas if you only let traditional styles INFLUENCE what you build but make it your own you are much less likely to get the blow back. You know what I mean? The example that I'm thinking of is there is a trend in Berlin that is happening now that is neo-traditional but it is not copying old styles outright, it is only influenced by them in terms of proportions and other things but done in a new way. They also use very high quality materials. This style as far as I've seen, is mostly praised and never accused of being Disney-like or tacky.
> 
> For instance, I kind of have an instinct to roll my eyes a bit if something is a total copy of buildings of old.


The thing is most “modern” architecture today is just a copy of c. 1940/50s designs (from 70/80 years ago) with slightly improved materials. At this point I don’t see why copying something from 70 years ago is fine but copying something from 100 years ago is not.

In other words “modern” architecture really isn’t that modern anymore.

The exceptions are things like Zaha Hadid, but ultimately everything becomes old and stops being modern eventually.


----------



## Matt2021

That goes back to my point about context. 

I absolutely agree about those buildings in Berlin. 
They do follow a more first half of the 20th century style, away from the beaux arts ornementation.
But that’s my downtown more “luxury” items example, which I think is not comparable. those Berlin items are built in places where looking pastiche would be much easier next to some “true” 19th century building, therefor a modernised version is vital. 
they are also way more secure investments due to their location. 

Clamart, while being pricey for the suburbs is still a suburban town. And this location does not have the same appeal as of yet. 

so it is expected that they will try their best while not being able (Or willing) to go all out on materials and architects etc…

They also try to fit in the expectations of modern living such as balcony and terraces which in places does lead to a bit of a facade volumes mess. (Those Berlin building more often than not have a traditional shape with much less outside space 

I do think the ornementation could be parred back to offer more simplicity. 
i do also think they should rethink traditional to be more modernist in the early sense of the term. 

I have to admit I am baffled that they do not use more bricks in the Parisian suburbs which absolutely have a history with the material due to its industrial past. 
it is also more humble as opposed to stone which is seen as noble and when used in less noble manners can quickly find itself in the uncanny valley which I believe lead to the negative reactions.
A nice brick used along side stone ornaments would have been better in panorama imho. 
But once again this is a style in evolution. 

whole areas are coming out of nowhere or replacing 50/60/70s suburbs with sad histories

and the other options offered are not necessarily that grand either. 

It would take political, urbanistic and architectural will to build something timeless, attractive with some unity. 

Most project face criticism. Whatever their shape. 

i think here this is acceptable and quite livable


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Darryl said:


> Just a thought, but I feel like if you do contemporary buildings in FULL traditional styles you open yourself more to criticisms of being "Disney" and "tacky", whereas if you only let traditional styles INFLUENCE what you build but make it your own you are much less likely to get the blow back. You know what I mean? The example that I'm thinking of is there is a trend in Berlin that is happening now that is neo-traditional but it is not copying old styles outright, it is only influenced by them in terms of proportions and other things but done in a new way. They also use very high quality materials. This style as far as I've seen, is mostly praised and never accused of being Disney-like or tacky.
> 
> For instance, I kind of have an instinct to roll my eyes a bit if something is a total copy of buildings of old. The only instance where I fully respect it are actual faithful reconstructions of original buildings. I love them.


I don't really see this as a pertinent criticism. I mostly prefer neo-traditional buildings in Germany but for the simple fact that they seem overall better designed and better proportioned. The following examples are for me better than those in the quartier du Panorama yet they are even more faithfull to classic haussmanian architecture.
















On the other hand, buildings in the quartier du Panorama, as already explained, takes inspiration from haussmannian buildings (materials, proportions, etc) but are not trying to replicate them as much and are more distinct creations. I definitely wouldn't characterized these two buildings as pure haussmannian imitations for example. There are of course some elements of it but also a lot of differences.
















In terms of materials quality, I think this is similar to the projects in Berlin in this case with, again, proper limestone used for the facades and zinc / slate for the roofs. The structures are of course made of concrete but that's also the case for Berlin examples and the majority of neo-traditional buildings in the world. Furthermore, the fact that the whole neighbourhood is brand new gives a more sterile and less authentic look to the place. But that's something that can be related with haussmannian buildings which can look almost "too" clean after renovation work (see below). However, since it is in the parisian context and surrounded by buildings in various states, it is less shocking. With the stone aging, it will offer more variations to the facades and give more character to the buildings.
















I think that there are also other elements, which are related to the type of architecture, that could explain this difference of treatment. First of all, haussmannian buildings are very idealized and, due to their praise, there are a lot of expectations when it comes to contemporary projects in that style, amplified by the fact that there has been a lot of very poor imitations all around the world.

An other thing is that Berlin projects are mostly modernist / Art deco inspired which is a more simple style and is easier to replicate in many aspects, from design to cost. You won't find corinthian columns, incorporated statues or other ornementations which gives parisian buildings their elegance. Projects like these below (the first one in Berlin, the second in Paris) will be much less controversial due to their relative simplicity.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Grand Canal

Location :* Clamart
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2024
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Floor area :* 90 000 m²


















To support the discussion, a reportage on one of the other large development project in Clamart, the Grand Canal district, which is a bit more heterogeneous, both in terms of style and quality.
















































































































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## Atadritaata

Infinite Jest said:


> The thing is most “modern” architecture today is just a copy of c. 1940/50s designs (from 70/80 years ago) with slightly improved materials. At this point I don’t see why copying something from 70 years ago is fine but copying something from 100 years ago is not.
> 
> In other words “modern” architecture really isn’t that modern anymore.
> 
> The exceptions are things like Zaha Hadid, but ultimately everything becomes old and stops being modern eventually.


I'm not against copying or getting inspired by something old. I'm against bad design. Theme park looking bricks, weird proportions, modern and traditional elements mixed together in a non sensible way, materials that look off, moldings that suddenly stop, asymmetries that aren't for aesthetics but because of logistics...
Also, no details or artistic touches. It's like traditional architecture but simplified in a bad way.


----------



## Atadritaata

ZeusUpsistos said:


> I don't really see this as a pertinent criticism. I mostly prefer neo-traditional buildings in Germany but for the simple fact that they seem overall better designed and better proportioned. The following examples are for me better than those in the quartier du Panorama yet they are even more faithfull to classic haussmanian architecture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, buildings in the quartier du Panorama, as already explained, takes inspiration from haussmannian buildings (materials, proportions, etc) but are not trying to replicate them as much and are more distinct creations. I definitely wouldn't characterized these two buildings as pure haussmannian imitations for example. There are of course some elements of it but also a lot of differences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of materials quality, I think this is similar to the projects in Berlin in this case with, again, proper limestone used for the facades and zinc / slate for the roofs. The structures are of course made of concrete but that's also the case for Berlin examples and the majority of neo-traditional buildings in the world. Furthermore, the fact that the whole neighbourhood is brand new gives a more sterile and less authentic look to the place. But that's something that can be related with haussmannian buildings which can look almost "too" clean after renovation work (see below). However, since it is in the parisian context and surrounded by buildings in various states, it is less shocking. With the stone aging, it will offer more variations to the facades and give more character to the buildings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that there are also other elements, which are related to the type of architecture, that could explain this difference of treatment. First of all, haussmannian buildings are very idealized and, due to their praise, there are a lot of expectations when it comes to contemporary projects in that style, amplified by the fact that there has been a lot of very poor imitations all around the world.
> 
> An other thing is that Berlin projects are mostly modernist / Art deco inspired which is a more simple style and is easier to replicate in many aspects, from design to cost. You won't find corinthian columns, incorporated statues or other ornementations which gives parisian buildings their elegance. Projects like these below (the first one in Berlin, the second in Paris) will be much less controversial due to their relative simplicity.


Those look great.


----------



## Axelferis

Matt2021 said:


> I have to admit I am baffled that they do not use more bricks in the Parisian suburbs which absolutely have a history with the material due to its industrial past.


Paris is not Lille or even London 😉

The brick isn't the main aspect of Ile de France urbanization testimony.


----------



## Neric007

Axelferis said:


> Paris is not Lille or even London 😉
> 
> The brick isn't the main aspect of Ile de France urbanization testimony.


I would disagree on that. It's true that in central Paris, Haussmann, imposed limestone but often, because of the cost, it is only covering bricks.
But before that bricks were quite common. Louis XIII style (and later neo-Louis XIII) often mixes bricks with stone (also heavily the case under Henry IV with Place des Vosges for instance). Like here or here

In the early 20th century bricks was used heavily by the city of Paris to build social housing and there are plenty of examples around the core city center (see here or here), but not only for social housing (see this example or here)

But moreover, if we take into account the region, Paris suburbs are full of examples of bricks buildings since they developped a lot outside Haussmann's reach and in the early 20th century when bricks was more accepted. For example here in La Varenne-Saint-Hilaire or in Montrouge and Vincennes

Bricks were also quite common with Art Deco. (Montrouge again or Paris)

And those are just quick examples that I gathered. So, even if it's true that bricks are not as preminent in Paris as in other cities, historically speaking they are far from being uncommon and at the scale of the region they are much more part of the environment that we might think.


----------



## Axelferis

I'm sorry to insist but the brick wasn't used as it has been deployed in the north of Europe.

I know that industrial aspects are visibles in Ile de France but not comparable to the scale of North of France.


----------



## Neric007

Saying it's not as visible is one thing, but again, it is very common. Examples in Vincennes (and here) where the entire street is just made of bricks buildings (or here or Boulogne, you can stroll the whole street towards Marcel Sembat subway and see yourself the huge proportion of buildings, even houses, that are made of bricks). I am certain than in some surburbs bricks are actually one of the most represented material if not the most represented material. Thinking than Paris as a whole is just limestone is a huge misconception.

In addition, in those cases the use of bricks, often mixed with stone, allowed for the somewhat creation of a very regional style which imo makes bricks even more legitimate when it comes to the Paris region.


----------



## Axelferis

In the examples you provided it lives alongside white stone whereas in the north you have km2 of entire cities with only pure red brick!

But i understand you talk about the brick whatever its colour when i'm talking red typical brick.
🙂


----------



## Matt2021

That is what meant/said thought, mix of brick and stone would work within the historical architectural vernacular of Paris. Even if not the most prominent it is present enough to be considered part of it. 
Many buildings even mix different colours of brick to create ornementation.

My main point on that was that stone is seen as noble and when used in modern manners while trying to look traditional may lead to an impression that is less noble.

Whereas brick is a more humble yet versatile material, used a lot in the north and Belgium in many variations of ornementation for all types of buildings, from workers houses to town halls.
I truly believe Paris and its suburbs would benefit from developing this as it works with many architectural styles of the last 200 years and has a great visual effect which may not garner as much criticism. 
(I often hear people calling Neo traditional stone buildings, a bourgeois dream and those are often built by rightwing mayors, it becomes a political tool)


----------



## milo92

Photos de la très bele Liebherr ECH 630 dommage que la vue soit gachée par l'horrible Liebherr ECB à cabine latérale et par l'immonde et médiocre Wolf à flèche relevable (pire qu'une Liebherr à flèche relevable c'est peu dire !)


----------



## franck94

Seanrhine said:


> No respect for historical buildings ! Just greedy for money


hello i am sorry but Paris is not a museum......but a city to modernize.


----------



## Axelferis

*Hotel Pullman +Skybar Paris

Location :* Paris Montparnasse (14th arrondissement)
*Status :* completed (refurbishment)
*completion :* 2022
*Type :*
-Hotel
-Skybar/Rooftop 
*Category:* 4 stars
*Height:* 115m
*Floors:* 32
*Rooms :* 957
*Convention space: *6000 m²
*Architects :* CUT Architectures



















Voyage d'affaires





































Skybarparis.com










instagram: reginesemaan









pierre chuester instagram










source​


----------



## hseugut

Axelferis said:


> *Hotel Pullman +Skybar Paris
> 
> Location :* Paris Montparnasse (14th arrondissement)
> *Status :* completed (refurbishment)
> *completion :* 2022
> *Type :*
> -Hotel
> -Skybar/Rooftop
> *Category:* 4 stars
> *Height:* 115m
> *Floors:* 32
> *Rooms :* 957
> *Convention space: *6000 m²
> *Architects :* CUT Architectures
> 
> View attachment 2865572
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865574
> 
> 
> Voyage d'affaires
> 
> View attachment 2865577
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865580
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865581
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865576
> 
> 
> Skybarparis.com
> 
> View attachment 2865595
> 
> 
> instagram: reginesemaan
> 
> View attachment 2865600
> 
> pierre chuester instagram
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865664
> 
> source​


Very nice, but 'Le bar dans le ciel' would be more correct, more local, and more chic.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Harmony - Campus Engie*
Official site
*
Location* : La Garenne-Colombes
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2024
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 136 000 m²
*Architects* : SCAU / Chaix & Morel / Art & Build 


















The under construction first phase.
















Source


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Olympic Aquatic Centre

Location* : Saint-Denis
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2023
*Type* : Aquatic centre
*Capacity* : 5,000 (2,500 post-Olympic)
*Architects* : VenhoevenCS / Ateliers 2/3/4/ 










































Source


----------



## DiogoBaptista

👏👏👏
What a great moment! But please don’t go on a extremism to plant trees everywhere. Respect the great and historical french garden design that gives a big importance to the main corridors and its views. Don’t add trees on Pont Dléna, the main and frontal view of Eiffel Tower at the street level. 

*Paris City Council Approves Gustafson Porter + Bowman’s Landscape Plan for the Eiffel Tower Site

























































*










Paris City Council Approves Gustafson Porter + Bowman’s Landscape Plan for the Eiffel Tower Site


Paris City Council granted final approval to Gustafson Porter + Bowman's landscape design for the Eiffel Tower site




www.archdaily.com


----------



## czargeof

thank god, I have been complaining about the traffic around here for a long time, lots of pedestrians get really close to getting hit. But I assume the public space under the Eiffel Tower is just for the renderings? there was the bulletproof wall put up right ? Either way I think this is much better for the area, especially for the noise and air pollution. Imagine how many more wedding photos there are gonna be though hahahahah


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

czargeof said:


> thank god, I have been complaining about the traffic around here for a long time, lots of pedestrians get really close to getting hit. But I assume the public space under the Eiffel Tower is just for the renderings? there was the bulletproof wall put up right ? Either way I think this is much better for the area, especially for the noise and air pollution. Imagine how many more wedding photos there are gonna be though hahahahah


The wall is actually shown on the render but it is barely visible, you can only distinguish the windows support.



DiogoBaptista said:


> 👏👏👏
> What a great moment! But please don’t go on a extremism to plant trees everywhere. Respect the great and historical french garden design that gives a big importance to the main corridors and its views. Don’t add trees on Pont Dléna, the main and frontal view of Eiffel Tower at the street level.


It is not clear in the article but what received final approval is only the Trocadéro portion on the right bank. Due to criticism, the Champs de Mars northern part and the pont d'Iena will only be revamp in a second phase after the Olympics, with a few changes made, along with the southern part. Regarding the Pont d'Iena, it turns out it is impossible to have trees of this size on the bridge so this had already evolved to something less impacting. This was the last version proposed which will be modified but the bridge should still become pedestrian (apart from lanes for bikes, buses and emergency vehicles) :









These are the first phase updated renders :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*25 rue Jasmin

Location :* Paris, 16th arrondissement
*Status :* Complete
*Completion :* 2022
*Type :* Residential
*Floor area :* 2 906 m²
*Architects :* MU Architecture 









































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Stream Building

Location* : Paris, 17th arrondissement
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2022
*Type* : Mixed-use
*Floor area* : 16 184 m²
*Architects* : PCA-STREAM 


























































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Lot N1* | Clichy-Batignolles

*Location :* Paris, 17th arrondissement
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2024
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Floor area :* 11 500 m²
*Architects :* Ignacio Prego, Thibaud Babled 


























Construction work started on the last project of the new Clichy-Batignolles district.








Arthur Weidmann


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*The Link*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)
Official site

*Location :* La Défense, Puteaux
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2025
*Type :* Office
*Floor area :* 130 852 m²
*Height :* 242 m
*Floors :* 50
*Architects :* PCA-STREAM


















Groundwork continues.

















While the facade prototype has been installed.
































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Hekla*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)
Official site

*Location :* La Défense, Puteaux
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion : *2022
*Type :* Office
*Floor area :* 80 000 m²
*Height :* 220 m
*Floors :* 48
*Architects :* Jean Nouvel 


















The crown is taking shape.
















































© Arthur Weidmann / SAP Photographie


----------



## maykies

Tour sister isn't residential at all unfortunately. It's a mixed-use project that include a 4stars hotel and offices...


----------



## Neric007

To be fair, I think this kind of residential projects has been going on for a while already in Paris region and in France as well. It's just that before ZeusUpsistos (who does an amazing job) I don't think anyone would have really taken the time to showcase them here. What is new maybe is having so many built at the same time and next to each other.

As far as residential high-rises are concerned, since Hermitage is dead and considering the overall animosity towards residential highrises, I am affraid that will never ever happen.


----------



## hseugut

Mix use is nice on paper - I tried it and not a big fan tbh. Swipping a card to get into your home doesn't feel like ... home. Not counting passing by the reception, bumping into tourists ... even with separate entrance.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

I don't really understand why many people here are so keen on residential towers. What is important in a business district like La Défense for example is to foster the inclusion of active ground floors and more mixity as a whole so that it becomes more than a place of work but I think that mixed-use projects are much more coherent in that regard, especially for buildings of the size of skyscrapers, because they encourage more diversity in the type of users at the same place and at different times of the day, which contributes to create an active street life all day long. They also allow for more flexibility and makes it easier to optimize the use of inside spaces because you have multiple sections dedicated to different fonctions rather than one big block of offices or housing units offering the same characteristics, which can still make sense in a case of a company headquarters for example whose employees occupy the entirety of the building.



Neric007 said:


> To be fair, I think this kind of residential projects have been going on for a while already in Paris region and in France as well. It's just that before ZeusUpsistos (who does an amazing job) I don't think anyone would have really taken the time to showcase them here. What is new maybe is having so many built at the same time and next to each other.


(Thanks ! )

Postmodernism / Neo-haussmanian are definitely not a new trend but I think that "Neo-Art deco" buildings began to appear quite recently, in the last decade or so, and had really started become more prevalent in the last few years.

I've only showed a very small fraction of those kind of projects here but there are a ton more that you can find accross the region, in certain cities particularly such as Levallois or St-Ouen. Here are a few other exemples :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Arena Alice-Milliat*
Specific thread (fr)
*
Location :* Paris, 18th arrondissement
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2023
*Type :* Arena
*Floor area :* 26 405 m²
*Capacity :* 8,000
*Architects :* NP2F, SCAU 


































© WeAreContents


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour Hekla*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)
Official site

*Location :* La Défense, Puteaux
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion : *2022
*Type :* Office
*Floor area :* 80 000 m²
*Height :* 220 m
*Floors :* 48
*Architects :* Jean Nouvel 


























































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## MLL1849

Very nice. Definitely lived up to expectations


----------



## DiogoBaptista

What going on? https://www.sortiraparis.com/news/i...e-authorities-around-the-eiffel-tower/lang/en


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

As explained in the article, they planned to cut 22 trees (this was already reduced from 42), including two centenarian ones, as part of the Champ-de-Mars redevelopment project but they eventually anounced that they will amend once again the project to preserve all the trees following notably a petition which was signed by more than 120 000 people.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

ZeusUpsistos said:


> As explained in the article, they planned to cut 22 trees (this was already reduced from 42), including two centenarian ones, as part of the Champ-de-Mars redevelopment project but they eventually anounced that they will amend once again the project to preserve all the trees following notably a petition which was signed by more than 120 000 people.


There was an option to transplant trees? I guess France have the enough technology and quality to do that without compromising the trees life.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

I don't believe this was ever considered in this case. Either cut them or let them be in their current location. I'm not an expert but I don't think it would have been a good idea to transplant centenarian trees anyway and, no matter the expertise and the means used, it will probably always be detrimental to the tree to a certain extent.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Musée de la Marine

Location :* Paris, 16th arrondissement, 17 place du Trocadéro 
*Status :* Under renovation 
*Estimated completion :* 2023
*Type :* Museum 
*Floor area :* 9 000 m² 
*Architects :* Snøhetta, h2o architectes 


















































© Patrick Tourneboeuf / Oppic / Musée National de la Marine


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Pont de Rungis Station*















*Location :* Thiais
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2024
*Floor area :* 4 655 m² 
*Architects :* Valode et Pistre
*Connections : 🚊*RER C


































© JIO Photography


----------



## DiogoBaptista

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Pont de Rungis Station*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Location :* Thiais
> *Status :* Under construction
> *Estimated completion :* 2024
> *Floor area :* 4 655 m²
> *Architects :* Valode et Pistre
> *Connections : 🚊*RER C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © JIO Photography


Winter Park Library copy?
























david adjaye's winter park library & events center opens its doors in florida






www.designboom.com


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Rejuvenated Musée de Cluny presents a history of the Middle Ages in 1,600 objects


After a seven-year refurbishment, the Paris museum is fully wheelchair-accessible and ready to welcome back visitors on a journey from the first to the 15th century




www.theartnewspaper.com




















































































































© Michel Denancé / Alexis Paoli


----------



## MLL1849

This is exquisite.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Paris to give Champs-Elysées a green facelift ahead of 2024 Olympics


Paris will give the iconic Avenue des Champs-Elysées an eco-makeover ahead of the 2024 Olympic Games by planting trees and increasing pedestrian areas.




www.rfi.fr




The first step of the Champs-Élysées revamp will start in the coming days. For now, it only includes minor changes to the avenue itself with the renovation of sidewalks / street furnitures and the revegetation of tree bases. Beside that, the enlargement of the pedestrian area around the Arc de Triomphe is also planned as well as the pedestrianization of several avenues and the plantation of trees and flower beds inside the Jardin des Champs-Élysées.









































After the Olympics, a larger project is envisaged, which also includes, in addition to the avenue des Champs-Elysées, the Jardins des Champs-Elysées and the place de l'Etoile, the redevelopment of the place de la Concorde, the avenue de la Grande-Armée in continuation of the Champs-Elysées, the avenue Montaigne as well as the connexions to the Seine. These were the first non-definitive renders showing the intentions for the project :


----------



## MLL1849

It looks very nice. Let's just hope that this face lift is done in parallel with an upgrade to the security monitoring on les Champs-Élysées. Last time I visited (2018), the racailles and pick-pockets were running freely on the premises.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Great to see it redesigned with some human scale.


----------



## Shenkey

Still too many lanes on the roundabout


----------



## Pierre Fontaine

We used to build sublime statues to honor our dead. Now we do some crappy landscaping that will end up squatted by hobos and filled with trash...


----------



## alexandru.mircea

A quality public space is a thousand times better than statues...


----------



## Pierre Fontaine

*Well this is NOT suppose to be a "quality" public space. It's supposed to be a tribute to the dead. *
And whatever, even if we wanted to build a park to pay tribute, it's ugly. The project shown above is just a weird labyrinth of weed beds without any solemnity, and the proximity to the ground, knowing Paris, shows that the whole thing will quickly deteriorate. It's ugly and totally out of step with the sublime Baroque church that sits in the background !

Why don't we build enduring, resilient works of art, which like what has been bequeathed to us, will really and durably mark the city? A bit like the sublime war memorials that sublimate our cities?...











and by the way *THIS* is a quality public space paying tribute to a traumatic event. 👇
The project above looks like a shared community garden, really lame.












alexandru.mircea said:


> A quality public space is a thousand times better than statues...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Îlot Fertile*
Official site

*Location :* Paris, 19th arrondissement, 198 rue d'Aubervilliers
*Status :* Complete
*Estimated completion :* 2022
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Floor area :* 34 265 m²
*Architects :* TVK 









Arthur Weidmann | Îlot Fertile


Reportage photo du projet Îlot Fertile à Paris 19e.




www.arthurweidmann.com


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Boost

Location :* Saint-Denis
*Status :* Complete
*Estimated completion :* 2022
*Type :* Office
*Floor area :* 17 500 m² 
*Architects :* Hardel Le Bihan









Arthur Weidmann | Boost


Reportage photo de l'immeuble Boost à Saint-Denis.




www.arthurweidmann.com


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*HAMØ

Location :* Saint-Denis
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2024 (1st phase)
*Type :* Office, cultural
*Floor area :* 55 000 m²
*Architects :* Henning Larsen










































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## Darryl

Oh my. The last three projects posted looks like Paris fell victim to the Berlin white box trend.


----------



## DNSylvestre

Looks like Tour Adria's renovation has begun.


----------



## lucky5

I really liked the look of that tower tbh.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Porte Maillot Station*















*Location : *Paris, 17th arrondissement
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2023
*Floor area :* 8 870 m²
*Architects :* Agence Duthilleul
*Connections : 🚊*RER C* 🚇*M1* 🚋*T3b












































https://www.rer-eole.fr/actualite/les-travaux-a-porte-maillot-en-image/


----------



## ArmLc

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Porte Maillot Station*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Location : *Paris, 17th arrondissement
> *Status :* Under construction
> *Estimated completion :* 2023
> *Floor area :* 8 870 m²
> *Architects :* Agence Duthilleul
> *Connections : *RER C* *M1* *T3b


The total completion is 2024, we hope just before JO.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Olympic Aquatic Centre*
Specific thread (fr)

*Location* *:* Saint-Denis
*Status* *:* Under construction
*Estimated completion* *:* 2023
*Type :* Aquatic centre
*Capacity :* 5,000 (2,500 post-Olympic)
*Architects :* VenhoevenCS, Ateliers 2/3/4/


























































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Village des Athlètes

Location* *:* Saint-Denis, Saint-Ouen, L'Île-Saint-Denis
*Status* *:* Under construction
*Estimated completion* *:* 2024
*Type* *:* Mixed-use
*Floor area* *:* 300 000 m²
*Lead Architect* *:* Dominique Perrault 


























































































© Solideo / Arthur Weidmann


----------



## MLL1849

Have they decided already what will happen with the Olympic village after the end of the games? I guess HLMs


----------



## Hourdel

MLL1849 said:


> Have they decided already what will happen with the Olympic village after the end of the games? I guess HLMs


There will be 2 500 housing units, a hotel, a student residence, a park, 120 000 m² of offices and services and 3 200 m² of shops.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Le Colisée*
Specific thread (fr)

*Location :* Tremblay-en-France
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2024
*Type :* Arena
*Floor area :* 20 000 m²
*Capacity :* 9,000 seats
*Architects :* DVVD


















































The foundation stone laying ceremony took place yesterday.








Source


----------



## Spetti

Are there any plans to modernize the metros of Paris? Some of the lines have very modern looking and smooth riding trains, but then you change to another line and the trains feels like they're from 1955.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Actually, it's (almost) more than a feeling, some of the MP59 still running on line 11 entered service in 1966. That will soon be over though with the arrival of the MP14 once the line is extended to Rosny next year.

Here's a summary of what's coming on the network.






























These lines will all soon be operated with the MP14 stock, a 5 car version for line 11, a 6 car automated version for line 4 (along with some MP05 and MP89 CA trains) and an 8 car automated version for line 14 which is already running on the line (17 trains as of June).








Mohamed Sy, CC BY-SA 4.0, via Wikimedia Commons
















Once line 4 receives its new MP14 rolling stock, the 6 cars MP89 CC currently used on the line will be renovated and converted into a 5 car formation to replace the old MP73 trains on line 6, starting next year.








Cramos, CC BY-SA 3.0, via Wikimedia Commons

































































From 2024 to the early 2030s, all these lines will receive the new MF19 rolling stock, which will be replacing the MF67 (lines 3,3bis, 10 and 12), MF77 (lines 7,8 and 13) and MF88 (line 7bis). By that time, the then 35 years old MP89 trains would be the oldest on the network. Here's the current planning (for now, only trains for lines 3bis, 7bis and 10 have been ordered) :














































And regarding the Grand Paris Express, line 15 will be equipped with the 6 cars and 2,80m wide (compared to the 2,40m standard on classic lines) MR6V while lines 16 and 17 will have a shorter 3 car version of that same model.
























This line will be equipped with a different rolling stock, more suited with the expected ridership, the 3 car and 2,50m wide MRV stock.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Créteil l'Échat Station*
*















Location : *Créteil
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2025
*Floor area :* 5 139 m²
*Architects :* ANMA
*Connections : 🚇*M8


































































© Sylvain Cambon


----------



## Axelferis

Le Colisée aspect reminds me the architecture of a university / high school from the 70/80's 😑

But at least if they can host the badminton competition for 2024 it will be cool...


----------



## hseugut

the_tower said:


> Tréport is okay. You can find some stuffs. Although the waterfront got a horrendous bolshevik building (which is empty half year) there next to the casino blocking the view. It's dead 6 months and then alive for 6 months. Prices are overexpensive. But Mers waterfront is a really ghost dead town creepy looking. it's just good for strolling.


Many _stations balnéaires_ are alike in Bretagne as well - dead in winter. I am used to that and I actually like when it is not packed with tourists. It gives a different feeling, a bit of nostalgia - good with some _Debussy _in the back.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Society Opera

Location :* Paris, 9th arrondissement, 24-26 boulevard des Italiens
*Status :* Complete renovation
*Completion :* 2022
*Type :* Office
*Floor area :* 12 329 m² 
*Architects :* Basselier Jarzaguet









































































© Arthur Weidmann / Michael Tubiana


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*18 rue de Courcelles

Location :* Paris, 8th arrondissement
*Status :* Complete renovation
*Completion :* 2022
*Type :* Office
*Floor area :* 6 410 m²
*Architects :* DTACC

Before renovation.









After renovation.
































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## hseugut

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Society Opera*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © Arthur Weidmann / Michael Tubiana


I hope they will extend the areas with this type of revetment. It suits very well the Haussmanian environment. Fine examples are also found in Bordeaux next to the opera.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Stories

Location :* Saint-Ouen 
*Status :* Complete
*Completion :* 2022
*Type :* Office
*Floor area :* 64 241 m² 
*Architects :* Chartier Dalix

































































© Takuji Shimmura


----------



## Zaz965

Bestoftheworld said:


> The "modern" Paris is so ugly/poor quality.
> 
> A shame.


I think the same, I think paris is getting "londonized" lately.


----------



## Parisian75

Zaz965 said:


> I think the same, I think paris is getting "londonized" lately.


Disagree.

Those buildings are pre-existent but are simply old outdated 70s cube refurbished into 2020 modern stuffs. 

Paris La Defense and Paris center in general gets and needs modern stuffs, this is what the city has now.. 
And also in my opinion Paris keeps a better mix modern/old than London which completely neglect its historic heritage + non very exigent with quality of new stuffs built...


----------



## Zaz965

Parisian75 said:


> And also in my opinion Paris keeps a better mix modern/old than London which completely neglect its historic heritage + non very exigent with quality of new stuffs built...


in this point, it is true 

one more thing: London suffers a huge lack of large avenues. Paris has many large and modern avenues


----------



## lucky5

Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl





Am I the only one who feels as if these buildings look extremely low quality? The green one looks almost as if it were built 50 years ago :///


----------



## Neric007

I don't see any green building... (neither do I see the point of coming up with a random building to criticize it without context...). I will give you that the red one looks quite ugly though.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

lucky5 said:


> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goo.gl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who feels as if these buildings look extremely low quality? The green one looks almost as if it were built 50 years ago :///












"Extremely low quality" is not how I'd describe what I see here. In relative terms, as an urban regeneration project for a poverty-stricken district, I'd even be tempted to say extremely _high_ quality.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Sublime* | Quartier des Bergères
Specific thread (fr)

*Location :* Puteaux
*Status :* Complete
*Completion :* 2021
*Type :* Residential
*Floor area :* 16 300 m²
*Height :* 68 m
*Floors :* 18
*Architects :* Xavier Bohl, GERA

















































































© Nicolas Grosmond / Arthur Weidmann


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Cour des Ducs* | Quartier des Bergères 

*Location :* Puteaux
*Status :* Complete
*Completion :* 2022
*Type :* Residential
*Floor area :* 5 122 m²
*Architects :* Xavier Bohl









































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*S16/S17* | Île Seguin 

*Location :* Boulogne-Billancourt
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2025
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Floor area :* 36 000 m²
*Architects :* RCR Arquitectes, Baumschlager Eberle, CALQ

The project, located on the eastern tip of the Île Seguin, opposite to the Seine Musicale, will include a cultural center, a cinema complex, an hotel as well as stores and offices. Work started last week.


----------



## Parisian75

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Sublime* | Quartier des Bergères
> Specific thread (fr)
> 
> *Location :* Puteaux
> *Status :* Complete
> *Completion :* 2021
> *Type :* Residential
> *Floor area :* 16 300 m²
> *Height :* 68 m
> *Floors :* 18
> *Architects :* Xavier Bohl, GERA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © Nicolas Grosmond / Arthur Weidmann


La préf du 92 fait vraiment peine à voir, même de loin!


----------



## Hourdel

*CDG Express*
The new rail viaduct at Porte de la Chapelle :












































Andrea Bovolenta on LinkedIn: #cdg #paris #simi


#CDG Express zone C #Paris • un pont de 300m, 2 lancages de 150m, • clavage des tabliers terminé, • deverinage en cours. Cimolai Group CHANTIERS MODERNES…




www.linkedin.com





N.B. : The cranes building the Adidas Arena can be seen in the background.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Olympic Aquatic Centre*
Specific thread (fr)

*Location* *:* Saint-Denis
*Status* *:* Under construction
*Estimated completion* *:* 2023
*Type :* Aquatic centre
*Capacity :* 5,000 (2,500 post-Olympic)
*Architects :* VenhoevenCS, Ateliers 2/3/4/ 


































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Village des Athlètes

Location* *:* Saint-Denis, Saint-Ouen, L'Île-Saint-Denis
*Status* *:* Under construction
*Estimated completion* *:* 2024
*Type* *:* Mixed-use
*Floor area* *:* 300 000 m²
*Lead Architect* *:* Dominique Perrault 


















































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Pont de Rungis Station*















*Location :* Thiais
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2024
*Floor area :* 4 655 m²
*Architects :* Valode et Pistre
*Connections : 🚊*RER C 


























































Thibaut CESTERO on LinkedIn: #L14Sud #RazelBec #FayatMétal


----------



## tesseract

Interesting to see the two Puteaux projects right next to each other. Designed by the same architect following essentially the same concept (which concept I am altogether not very fond of, to be honest), yet there is a notable difference in design quality between the two. While the first one is a confusing mixture of various stylistic traits with often tacky proportions and awkward details, the second one more or less nailed it.


----------



## maykies

Tim tin said:


> It was a stupid post from me, id had a few drinks that night, lets forget it


It’s embaressing…


----------



## Clery

Let's move on. Some pictures of Hekla posted recently on the French forum.

*Tour Hekla*
Photos by @CharPinsFoudreNoire


















Photos from @villadebellis


----------



## Voineinfo

Parisian75 said:


> The truth is that Paris doesnt need any high towers to shine my dear...


----------



## delores

On a practical note it seems the blades on the cladding are separated from the glass. It's going to be very tricky cleaning this building even with doing this.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*La Défense Station*















*Location :* La Défense
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2023
*Architects :* SETEC, Agence Duthilleul 
*Connections :* 🚊RER A, L, U 🚇M1 🚋T2


























































Sous le Cnit, la gare cathédrale d’Eole a pris ses formes - Defense-92.fr


----------



## Jindra Čejka

Clery said:


> Let's move on. Some pictures of Hekla posted recently on the French forum.
> 
> *Tour Hekla*
> Photos by @CharPinsFoudreNoire
> View attachment 3793045
> 
> View attachment 3793047
> 
> 
> 
> Photos from @villadebellis
> View attachment 3793064
> 
> View attachment 3793070
> 
> View attachment 3793076
> 
> View attachment 3793081


really nice shots


----------



## Hourdel

*The Link*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)

*Location :* La Défense, Puteaux
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2025
*Type :* Office
*Floor area :* 130 852 m²
*Height :* 242 m
*Floors :* 50
*Architects :* PCA-STREAM


----------



## Jindra Čejka

Hourdel said:


> *The Link*
> Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)
> 
> *Location :* La Défense, Puteaux
> *Status :* Under construction
> *Estimated completion :* 2025
> *Type :* Office
> *Floor area :* 130 852 m²
> *Height :* 242 m
> *Floors :* 50
> *Architects :* PCA-STREAM
> View attachment 3843396
> View attachment 3843401
> View attachment 3843403
> View attachment 3843404
> View attachment 3843405
> View attachment 3843408
> View attachment 3843411
> View attachment 3843413
> View attachment 3843414


Oh really nice photoes of construction site. I am thankfull for this new picks of construction update.


----------



## Jindra Čejka

Hourdel said:


> *The Link*
> Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)
> 
> *Location :* La Défense, Puteaux
> *Status :* Under construction
> *Estimated completion :* 2025
> *Type :* Office
> *Floor area :* 130 852 m²
> *Height :* 242 m
> *Floors :* 50
> *Architects :* PCA-STREAM
> View attachment 3843396
> View attachment 3843401
> View attachment 3843403
> View attachment 3843404
> View attachment 3843405
> View attachment 3843408
> View attachment 3843411
> View attachment 3843413
> View attachment 3843414


And can somebody talk me which building is under construction with two cranes in the back part of photo. Thanks.


----------



## Hourdel

Jindra Čejka said:


> And can somebody talk me which building is under construction with two cranes in the back part of photo. Thanks.


It is not really a new building. It is a complete renovation and modernization of the building Galilée, built in 1985. It will also receive a new name : Lightwell.









I took some photos of it in July (but not this time, sorry) :























Here in the French forum you can see recent pictures : LA DEFENSE - Actu urbaine & architecturale (IV)


----------



## Jindra Čejka

Hourdel said:


> It is not really a new building. It is a complete renovation and modernization of the building Galilée, built in 1985. It will also receive a new name : Lightwell.
> View attachment 3846109
> 
> 
> I took some photos of it in July (but not this time, sorry) :
> View attachment 3846119
> View attachment 3846122
> View attachment 3846124
> 
> 
> Here in the French forum you can see recent pictures : LA DEFENSE - Actu urbaine & architecturale (IV)


Thank you. That is really well progress and nice fasade change. And bytheway I am thankfull for link about La Defanse construction.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

> *The BnF Richelieu reopens after 10 years of renovations*
> 
> *After ten years of renovations, the BnF Richelieu site is (finally) reopening on September 17 and 18, 2022. So, what will this cultural place now open to all look like?*
> 
> The Richelieu location of the BnF – built in 1721 – is turning 300 years old this year. An old age explaining the (very) long renovations it underwent for the past 10 years. Parisians and tourists will finally be able to enjoy this historic place again as it reopens on September 17 and 18, 2022, for European Heritage Days.
> 
> As a matter of fact, although the transformation of the building is now over, it will require a few more months to transfer the collections and the 20 million documents of the site. In all, about 240 million euros have been necessary to restructure the buildings, bring the location’s security up to standards and redesign the space to lighten it.
> 
> And good news: now, the BnF will be open to all! As a matter of fact, before the 10-year renovations, only professionals, students and searchers were allowed (how lucky!) to access the fabulous collections gathered within. So, so far closed to the general public, the oval room will now be open to all with a renewed cultural offer, including for children [...]


Part of the project, including the Labrouste Reading Room with its cast-iron columns and numerous domes, had already been completed a few years ago.








































© Takuji Shimmura, Marchand Meffre, Jean-Christophe Ballot / BnF / Oppic


The rest, which includes the striking _Salle Ovale_, finally reopened last Saturday.
























































































© Élie Ludwig, Guillaume Murat, Jean-Christophe Ballot, Bertrand Guay / BnF / AFP


It is worth noting that this staircase was dismantled in the process, to make room for the contemporary one shown above.








© A. Goustard / BnF


----------



## hseugut

Absurdly beautiful


----------



## GeneratorNL

Beautiful indeed. But why did they replace that beautiful classic staircase with a modern one? Was the old one structurally not safe anymore?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

They replaced it in order to "free up space and facilitate the circulation inside the building", also because it could cause safety issues in case of high attendance.

I personally don't mind the new staircase and I understand the motives to some extent but I don't think there was enough justification to remove it, especially since it was listed.


----------



## Hourdel

*WikiVillage*
*
Location* *:* Paris, 20th arrondissement
*Status* *:* Under construction
*Estimated completion* *:* 2023
*Type* *:* Office
*Floor area :* 7 500 m² 
*Architects* *:* Atelier d'Architecture Autogérée




























































Atelier Architecture Autogeree


#WikiVillage – un projet pour la transition écologique bientôt dans le 20ème. Ravis du bon avancement de ce cluster qui sera dédié à l'#Innovation #Écologique #Solidaire que notre équipe associant...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Tim tin

Tour hekla is a stunning tower gor la defense, more towers like that and and la defense will be significantly improved. Looking forward to seeimg the link when it rises


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Two office projects located on the edge of La Défense whose construction recently started.

*Le Bellini* | 17 615 m² | 55 m | 14 fl | Franklin Azzi










































*Inspire* | 22 190 m² | 36 m | 9 fl | Bechu + Associés

















































Source


----------



## Hourdel

*Adidas Arena *(definitive name, it was previously called Arena Alice-Milliat)

*Location :* Paris, 18th arrondissement
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2023
*Type :* Arena
*Floor area :* 26 405 m²
*Capacity :* 8,000
*Architects :* NP2F, SCAU

















Source : twitter, linkedin


----------



## Hourdel

*Bry – Villiers – Champigny Station*








*









Location* : Bry-sur-Marne, Villiers-sur-Marne
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2025
*Floor area* : 15 500 m²
*Architect* : Richez Associés

































































Olivier Berte on LinkedIn: #grandparisexpress #grandstravauxsouterrains


Au bout du tunnel sur le T2B ! Les travaux en tunnel sont désormais terminés sur lot T2B. 7436 mètres de tunnel ont été réalisés par les équipes Eiffage…




www.linkedin.com












SOCIETE DU GRAND PARIS on LinkedIn: #ligne15sud #grandparisexpress #onavance | 10 comments


Sur la #ligne15Sud, le chantier de la gare Bry – Villiers – Champigny progresse. Le bâtiment voyageurs conçu par l'agence d'architecture Richez_Associés est… | 10 comments on LinkedIn




www.linkedin.com


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tours Duo*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)

*Location* *:* Paris, 13th arrondissement, 51 rue Bruneseau
*Status* *:* Complete
*Completion :* 2021
*Type :* Office, hotel
*Floor area :* 106 950 m²
*Height :* 180 m / 125 m
*Floors :* 39 / 26
*Architects :* Jean Nouvel









Ateliers Jean Nouvel completes pair of inclined skyscrapers in Paris


French studio Ateliers Jean Nouvel has designed the 180- and 125-metre-high Tours Duo skyscrapers to "create a character" for eastern Paris.




www.dezeen.com












































































© Roland Halbe / Arthur Weidmann


----------



## Jindra Čejka

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Tours Duo*
> Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)
> 
> *Location* *:* Paris, 13th arrondissement, 51 rue Bruneseau
> *Status* *:* Complete
> *Completion :* 2021
> *Type :* Office, hotel
> *Floor area :* 106 950 m²
> *Height :* 180 m / 125 m
> *Floors :* 39 / 26
> *Architects :* Jean Nouvel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ateliers Jean Nouvel completes pair of inclined skyscrapers in Paris
> 
> 
> French studio Ateliers Jean Nouvel has designed the 180- and 125-metre-high Tours Duo skyscrapers to "create a character" for eastern Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dezeen.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © Roland Halbe / Arthur Weidmann


I heard somethnig about new restourant with panoramatic desk four rourist. Do you know when they want entry it?


----------



## Pierre Fontaine

Jindra Čejka said:


> I heard somethnig about new restourant with panoramatic desk four rourist. Do you know when they want entry it?


Here : TOO, l’hôtel le plus perché de Paris signé Philippe Starck


----------



## Jindra Čejka

Pierre Fontaine said:


> Here : TOO, l’hôtel le plus perché de Paris signé Philippe Starck
> 
> View attachment 3910239


Thanks.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Paris is undergoing a revolution of its public transport system, mostly in the form of the Grand Paris Express but not only, so I thought it would be interesting to make a recap of what's going on all around the region. This list focuses on rail extension projects only but there are many others beside that, from new BRT & cable car lines to new rolling stock, infrastructure & stations renovation, electrification & automation, etc.

Earlier this year, extensions of metro lines 4 & 12 as well as tram line 13 were inaugurated. Also, last month, following several years of work, the first automated trains started running on line 4. This is the second line being converted after line 1 and it will become the third fully automated line on the network once all the trains have been introduced next year.

Now about what's coming next.


*Under construction*
















_*Extension to Rosny-Bois-Perrier*_

*Estimated completion : *2023
*Length : *5,4 km
*Stations : *6
*







*
































_*Extension to Aéroport d'Orly & Saint-Denis Pleyel*_

*Estimated completion : *2024
*Length : *12,3 km & 1 km
*Stations : *7 & 1








































_*Southern section*_

*Estimated completion : *2025
*Length : *33 km
*Stations : *16









































*Estimated completion : *2026 (Phase 1) / 2028 (Phase 2)
*Length :* 27,5 km (6 km shared with line 17)
*Stations : *10








































*Estimated completion : *2026 (Phase 1) / 2028 (Phase 2) / 2030 (Phase 3)
*Length :* 25 km (6 km shared with line 16)
*Stations : *9








































*Estimated completion : *2026 (Phase 1) / 2027 (Phase 2) / 2030 (Phase 3)
*Length :* 35 km
*Stations : *10









































_*Extension to Mantes-la-Jolie*_

*Estimated completion : *2024 (Phase 1) / 2025 (Phase 2)
*Length :* 55 km (8 km of new tracks)
*Stations : *13 (3 new stations)









































_*Extension to Val de Fontenay & Colombes*_

*Estimated completion : *2025 (Phase 1) / 2026 (Phase 2)
*Length :* 7,7 km & 6,4 km
*Stations : *15 & 12
































_*Extension to Porte Dauphine*_

*Estimated completion : *2023
*Length :* 3,5 km
*Stations : *7
































*Estimated completion : *2023
*Length :* 6,8 km
*Stations : *13
































*Estimated completion : *2023
*Length :* 20,4 km (10,3 km of new tracks)
*Stations : *16 (11 new stations)

























_*Express service to Charles de Gaulle Airport*_

*Estimated completion : *2027
*Length :* 32 km (8 km of new tracks)
*Stations : *2











*Under development*

Only projects at an advanced stage and with high chance of completion are referenced here but more are in the pipeline.
















*Extension to Val de Fontenay

Estimated completion : *2035
*Length :* 5 km
*Stations : *3
























_*Western section*_

*Estimated completion : *2030
*Length :* 22,4 km
*Stations : *11
































_*Eastern section*_

*Estimated completion : *2030
*Length :* 23 km
*Stations : *12
































*Extension to Château de Malmaison

Estimated completion : *2030
*Length :* 7,5 km
*Stations : *15
































*Extension to Juvisy

Estimated completion : *2027
*Length :* 3,7 km
*Stations : *6
































*Extension to Rosa-Parks

Estimated completion : *2030
*Length :* 5,5 km
*Stations : *9
























*Extension to Achères

Estimated completion : *2027
*Length :* 10,5 km
*Stations : *4


















*Summary*
​

*System*​*Current network*​*With under construction extensions*​*With proposed extensions*​Métro​227 km​327 km​411 km​RER​587 km​632 km​-​Tramway​156 km​201 km​228 km​


----------



## KAEX

Impressive transportation projects!


----------



## JLAG

Thx for a great sum up. And I just say wow what an impressive list of projects. Not many cities in the world can compete with that I guess.


----------



## Union Man

It's incredibly impressive the investment Paris is putting into public transport


----------



## MarciuSky2

Found This

*WikiVillage in Saint -Blaise.*

The WikiVillage Factory (WVF) is a cluster project that seeks to respond to the societal challenges of the city of tomorrow. Initially designed to be located in Place d'Italie (Paris), the wooden building will be built in the 20th arrondissement, at the foot of the towers in the Saint-Blaise district. It will be a place of resources for professionals in urban resilience, offering a wide range of services, and a new centrality for the district, allowing the establishment of a variety of new amenities (shops, cafés, restaurants, green spaces ). The stated objective is thus to offer an essential place for players in the social and social economy and ecological innovation.




































WikiVillage pour l'innovation écologique par AAA et DVVD


AAA avec DVVD a conçu pour REI, WikiVillage, un cluster dédié à l'innovation écologique. Le chantier promet une forêt urbaine de 7500 m².




chroniques-architecture.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*La Défense








*

*Photo By : Julien Fromentin*










*Photo By :* _*David Valey*_

_*









Photo By : *_ *imazcreation*










_*Photo By : *_ *imazcreation*










*Photo By : Thierry Thierry *










*Photo By : **Daniel Hischer*

*









Photo By : petra *


----------



## Hourdel

*PRISME (Pôle de Référence Inclusif Sportif Métropolitain )

Location* *:* Bobigny
*Status* *:* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2024
*Type :* Sports center
*Floor area :* 13 100 m²
*Architects :* Christophe Gulizzi, Daniel Roméo 

The PRISME will be a sports centre adapted to the practice of disability sports. It will be a training facility during the JO, then it will be opened to all publics.






























The groundbreaking ceremony took place few days ago :






























Stéphane Troussel on LinkedIn: #lesbatisseurs #lesbatisseuses #jop2024 #handicap #parasport #paralympique…


Le principal héritage paralympique des Jeux sort de terre, en Seine-Saint-Denis ! C’est avec beaucoup de fierté que nous avons posé ce vendredi à Bobigny…




www.linkedin.com


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Câble 1*















*Status :* Under preparation
*Estimated completion :* 2025
*Length :* 4,5 km
*Stations :* 5
*Architects :* Atelier Schall
*Connections :* 🚇M8 


























































Preparation work of Paris first cable car line has recently started.








© LP / Gérald Moruzzi


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

The renovated cupola of the *Lycée Henri-IV* in the 5th arrondissement near the Panthéon.








































© Cédric Helsly


----------



## Hourdel

*Emergences

Location* *:* Bagneux
*Status* *:* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2023
*Type :* Housing, shop
*Floor area :* 17 000 m²
*Floors :* 18
*Architects :* Brenac & Gonzalez


----------



## Hourdel

*The Link*


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Noisy-Champs Station*






















*Location :* Champs-sur-Marne, Noisy-le-Grand
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2025
*Floor area :* 9 624 m²
*Architects :* Agence Duthilleul, AREP
*Connections :* 🚊 RER A 


















The first elements of the double helix dome have been recently assembled.
















































© Claire-Lise Havet / Arthur Weidmann


----------



## Hourdel

*Issy Cœur de Ville*









This new pedestrian area built in the heart of the municipality of Issy-les-Moulineaux includes more than 600 apartments, 30 shops and restaurants, a cinema, a school, a crèche, 41 000 m² of offices and 13 000 m² of green spaces.



























































































Urbencéa on LinkedIn: #icv #issycoeurdeville #natureenville


Issy Cœur de Ville, connecté par nature 🌿 Nouvel espace vert au cœur de la Ville d'Issy-les-Moulineaux, cet ensemble est constitué d'un mélange de logements,…




www.linkedin.com












Mickaël OSWALD on LinkedIn: #cogedim #altarea


Ce matin, l’équipe du développement 75/92 #COGEDIM a visité l’opération emblématique du groupe #ALTAREA à Issy les Moulineaux. Ce quartier mixte et innovant…




www.linkedin.com












Benoit GLEDEL on LinkedIn: #ville #ecoquartier #animation #restaurants #restaurant #commerce…


Journée de fête à Ville d'Issy-les-Moulineaux🎉 Notre Maire inlassable batisseur, André Santini, déambulait dans le nouveau eco quartier au centre de sa…




www.linkedin.com












setec Bâtiment on LinkedIn: #ingenieursetcitoyens #ingenieur #ingenierie #engineer #engineering…


L'écoquartier Issy Cœur de Ville sera inauguré le 19 octobre ; pour nous c'est 7 années d'études et de travaux qui s'achèvent. Ce nouveau quartier mixte de…




www.linkedin.com












CONCEPTO on LinkedIn: #lightingdesigners #concepteurlumiere #light #lumiere #workinprogress | 15 comments


🚧 EN COURS Issy Cœur de Ville > mise en lumière paysage - Derniers réglages pour ce parc en cœur d'îlot où végétation, usagers et commerces dialoguent avec un… | 15 comments on LinkedIn




www.linkedin.com


----------



## Attus

Hourdel said:


> *Issy Cœur de Ville*
> View attachment 4015799
> 
> 
> This new pedestrian area built in the heart of the municipality of Issy-les-Moulineaux includes more than 600 apartments, 30 shops and restaurants, a cinema, a school, a crèche, 41 000 m² of offices and 13 000 m² of green spaces.
> 
> View attachment 4015761
> 
> View attachment 4015689
> View attachment 4015748
> 
> View attachment 4015713
> View attachment 4015830
> 
> View attachment 4015715
> View attachment 4015719
> View attachment 4015720
> View attachment 4015758
> 
> View attachment 4015736
> View attachment 4015730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbencéa on LinkedIn: #icv #issycoeurdeville #natureenville
> 
> 
> Issy Cœur de Ville, connecté par nature 🌿 Nouvel espace vert au cœur de la Ville d'Issy-les-Moulineaux, cet ensemble est constitué d'un mélange de logements,…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.linkedin.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickaël OSWALD on LinkedIn: #cogedim #altarea
> 
> 
> Ce matin, l’équipe du développement 75/92 #COGEDIM a visité l’opération emblématique du groupe #ALTAREA à Issy les Moulineaux. Ce quartier mixte et innovant…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.linkedin.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benoit GLEDEL on LinkedIn: #ville #ecoquartier #animation #restaurants #restaurant #commerce…
> 
> 
> Journée de fête à Ville d'Issy-les-Moulineaux🎉 Notre Maire inlassable batisseur, André Santini, déambulait dans le nouveau eco quartier au centre de sa…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.linkedin.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> setec Bâtiment on LinkedIn: #ingenieursetcitoyens #ingenieur #ingenierie #engineer #engineering…
> 
> 
> L'écoquartier Issy Cœur de Ville sera inauguré le 19 octobre ; pour nous c'est 7 années d'études et de travaux qui s'achèvent. Ce nouveau quartier mixte de…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.linkedin.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONCEPTO on LinkedIn: #lightingdesigners #concepteurlumiere #light #lumiere #workinprogress | 15 comments
> 
> 
> 🚧 EN COURS Issy Cœur de Ville > mise en lumière paysage - Derniers réglages pour ce parc en cœur d'îlot où végétation, usagers et commerces dialoguent avec un… | 15 comments on LinkedIn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.linkedin.com


What about good transports, for example to the shops, or new furniture to an office, etc.?


----------



## Hourdel

Attus said:


> What about good transports, for example to the shops, or new furniture to an office, etc.?


I have no knowledge about that. Perhaps there are back doors to the streets surrounding the area. There are also underground car parks.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Attus said:


> What about good transports, for example to the shops, or new furniture to an office, etc.?



I don't really understand the question, the new inhabitants will only need to descend from their flats to the many shops at ground level. The yellow parts with "Commerces" written on the plan are where the shops will be located.


----------



## Hourdel

*Campus Engie

Location* : La Garenne-Colombes
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2024
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 136 000 m²
*Architects* : SCAU / Chaix & Morel / Art & Build



























































FFB Grand Paris Ile-de-France


[#CoulissesduBâtiment] Visite du Campus Engie à La-Garenne-Colombes (92). ➡️ A proximité de La Défense et du siège actuel d’ENGIE, ce projet a pour but de créer un véritable éco-campus pour le...




www.facebook.com









Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com












Pour les Coulisses du bâtiment, le chantier du futur campus d’Engie s’ouvre aux élèves - Defense-92.fr


Organisée par la FFB, l’édition 2022 des Coulisses du bâtiment a permis à de nombreux collégiens, lycéens et étudiants de pénétrer sur des chantiers, d’habitude interdits au public.




www.defense-92.fr


----------



## Hourdel

*Sky & Garden 

Location* : Asnières-sur-Seine 
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2023
*Type* : Housing, school
*Floor area* : 21 500 m²
*Architects* : Maison Edouard François 


























































































Esther Pinabel on LinkedIn: #architendances


Repérage de la prochaine visite #architendances de BATI'life : SKY & GARDEN à Asnières-sur-Seine (92) Comment créer un pan de ville de qualité, stratifié et…




www.linkedin.com












Esther Pinabel on LinkedIn: #architendances #merci #merci


Vendredi 14 octobre, rencontre #architendances de BATI'life : programme SKY & GARDEN à Asnières-sur-Seine (92) Comment créer un pan de ville de qualité…




www.linkedin.com


----------



## Hourdel

*Arboretum

Location : *Nanterre
*Status : *Under construction / renovation
*Estimated completion :* 2023
*Type* *:* Office
*Floor area :* 125 798 m²
*Architects* *:* Leclercq Associés, Nicolas Laisné, DREAM, Hubert & Roy












































Manuel Moussu on LinkedIn: 🏗️ Point d'avancement du chantier Arboretum à Nanterre, rue Gutenberg et…


🏗️ Point d'avancement du chantier Arboretum à Nanterre, rue Gutenberg et avenue de la Commune de Paris. Sur la Place des Papeteries déjà largement aménagée…




www.linkedin.com












H-TUBE on LinkedIn: #htube #arboretum #chantier #nanterre #environnement #france #idf…


Chantier : Le plus grand campus de bureaux et services bas carbone d'Europe largement construit en bois à Nanterre - campus Arboretum Produits livrés : Tubes…




www.linkedin.com


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*105 boulevard Poniatowsky*

*Location :* Paris, 12th arrondissement
*Status :* Complete
*Completion :* 2022
*Type :* Residential
*Floor area :* 802 m²
*Architects :* Mars Architectes









12 Social Housing Units / MARS Architectes


Completed in 2022 in Paris, France. Images by Charly Broyez. The boulevard Poniatowski establishes itself inside the former city wall of Thiers, one of the reasons allowing the creation of a way at this scale....




www.archdaily.com












































































© Charly Broyez


----------



## Neric007

^^

Really nice details on the facade but I can't help but wonder what odd regulation is responsible for the fact that the facade doesn't connect with the building to the right.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

This is the explanation given by the architects :


> There is a gap between the nearby building and the project which allows to keep light, views and good ventilation in the backyard. This arrangement also makes it possible to clear the obtuse angle of our plot where it is difficult to accommodate housing.
> 
> Therefore, the entrance to the building becomes obvious and offers a generous space. By flipping the facade towards the inside of the plot, this fault offers breathing. This answer is in our opinion absolutely necessary to the quality of life of the inhabitants.


----------



## Hourdel

*
Centre Aquatique Olympique*


















































































Jérôme Loywick on LinkedIn: #bim


Hier j’ai eu la chance de visiter le chantier du Centre Aquatique Olympique de Saint-Denis, avec le comité #BIM de Bouygues Bâtiment France. Une œuvre…




www.linkedin.com












Benjamin Touraine on LinkedIn: #thebeautyoftimber #paris2024 #engineering #woodconstruction… | 43 comments


Parfois, il y a des chantiers ou on aimerait bien suspendre le temps sur une étape de construction. C’est le cas en ce moment pour le centre aquatique de… | 43 comments on LinkedIn




www.linkedin.com












Fibois Île-de-France on LinkedIn: #jop2024 #chantiers #bois #français #planchers #façades #charpente…


[Visite chantiers #JOP2024] Ce matin, Fibois Île-de-France a eu la chance de faire visiter à ses adhérents deux #chantiers réalisés dans le cadre des Jeux…




www.linkedin.com












Louise Montout on LinkedIn: Dans le cadre d'une journée d'équipe, la direction du développement de REI…


Dans le cadre d'une journée d'équipe, la direction du développement de REI Habitat a eu l'occasion de visiter hier l'impressionnant chantier du futur centre…




www.linkedin.com












Nicolas Briand on LinkedIn: #chantiers #bois


Ce matin, GROUPE MOULINVEST a eu la chance de visiter deux #chantiers réalisés dans le cadre des Jeux Olympiques de 2024 à Paris : le Village des Athlètes…




www.linkedin.com












Continental Foncier on LinkedIn: #jeuxolympiques #jeux2024


[Visite] JEUX OLYMPIQUES 🏆🏊 Continental Foncier a eu le plaisir et la chance de pouvoir visiter l'un des chantiers majeurs des Jeux Olympiques 2024 : le…




www.linkedin.com


----------



## Hourdel

*Altiplano

Location* : La Défense, Puteaux
*Status* : Under renovation / extension
*Estimated completion* : 2023
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 57 100 m² 
*Height* : 37 m
*Floors* : 8
*Architects* : B. Architecture
















The infrastructure work has just been completed, the superstructure work is in progress and the installation of the facade will begin in early 2023.































PETIT on LinkedIn: #scipb10 #axaimalts #ae75


[Un chantier à la Défense 🏙️] Avec plus de 57 000 m² de surface de plancher, les équipes chantier mènent à grands pas les travaux de l’opération Altiplano…




www.linkedin.com


----------



## Hourdel

*Pont du Village des Athlètes*















This bridge will link the two parts of the Village des Athlètes (one part being on an island). It will be open for pedestrians, buses and cyclists.


The 138-m long and 1 500-ton structure of the bridge was built in the harbour of Gennevilliers :










On 18 October it was put on a barge and the following days was transported along the Seine to its destination :




































On the night of 28 October it was installed at its location :



























Now it is waiting for the final works. To be continued...









JO 2024 : ce pont-passerelle fera le lien entre les athlètes puis les habitants de Seine-Saint-Denis


Pendant les JO de Paris 2024, cet ouvrage reliera les deux villages olympiques. Le pont-passerelle de 138 mètres vient de se poser sur les r




www.leparisien.fr












Conseil départemental de la Seine-Saint-Denis on LinkedIn: #paris2024


#Paris2024 🏗️ Le pont dédié aux mobilités douces reliera les deux côtés du Village des athlètes entre Saint-Denis et L’île-Saint-Denis. Après avoir quitté…




www.linkedin.com


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Is this massive site under construction in Nanterre the Arboretum project?






Last time I passed by train like that they were still tearing down the old RATP or SNCF train depots. I think that was last winter. The site looks very impressive now.


----------



## Hourdel

Yes that is surely Arboretum.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Kanal

Location :* Pantin
*Status :* Complete
*Completion :* 2021
*Type :* Office
*Floor area :* 20 888 m²
*Architects :* Rudy Ricciotti

















































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Bobigny Cœur de Ville

Location :* Bobigny
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2024
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Floor area :* 103 561 m² 
*Height :* max. 51 m
*Floors :* max. 17
*Architects :* TVK, Lambert Lénack, Bartolo + Contré, Hardel Le Bihan, Barrault Pressacco, CoBe 


























































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## ArmLc

Ahahah. People added on that project photos are not the good one…


----------



## Ecopolisia

ArmLc said:


> Ahahah. People added on that project photos are not the good one…


Huh?..🤦🤷🙃✌


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Ecopolisia said:


> Huh?..🤦🤷🙃✌


It's a reference to the fact that any renders anywhere will only have generic white middle-class people photoshopped into the renders, completely disregarding the diversity of the place. I once read a very funny article about this, let me see if I can find it...


----------



## Ecopolisia

alexandru.mircea said:


> It's a reference to the fact that any renders anywhere will only have generic white middle-class people photoshopped into the renders, completely disregarding the diversity of the place. I once read a very funny article about this, let me see if I can find it...


Oh,ok.Right...Lol..But,isn't a district or a place mainly with overall - not all - wonderful white people in it in the first place?..Hmm?..🤷🙃✌


----------



## Lad

alexandru.mircea said:


> It's a reference to the fact that any renders anywhere will only have generic white middle-class people photoshopped into the renders, completely disregarding the diversity of the place. I once read a very funny article about this, let me see if I can find it...


I see more and less half of the people from the renders being black or non white so don’t get what the issue is?


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Lad said:


> I see more and less half of the people from the renders being black or non white so don’t get what the issue is?


Who said there is any issue? There are some black people, thta's true (things have been improving since people started discussing this seriously a couple of years ago), but the renders still don't look like Bobigny at all, demographically.


----------



## Lad

alexandru.mircea said:


> Who said there is any issue? There are some black people, thta's true (things have been improving since people started discussing this seriously a couple of years ago), but the renders still don't look like Bobigny at all, demographically.


I guess these apartments are not particularly being built for people of Bobigny


----------



## Axelferis

tuguesh said:


> Makes some streets a little bit boring though it is not ageing very well ...


???


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

DNSylvestre said:


> I really hate this trend of building new buildings/extensions on top of old ones. It's been rampant in Paris for the past few years. Some other examples are the Korean cultural center and 152 av de Wagram:


It's more a matter of how it's being done rather than the concept of making extensions itself. It's something that was also popular to some extent in the early 20th century but the projects were usually more contextual. I actually find the Centre culturel coréen to be pretty ok even though it's in contrast with the original building. Here's another picture where it looks better :








© Baptiste Lobjoy

Other recent examples that I personally like are 175 Haussmann and the Kenzo Building :








© Salem Mostefaoui








© Luc Boegly

And a few ongoing projects which I also find interesting :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Quartier Paul Hochart

Location :* L'Haÿ-les-Roses
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2026
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Floor area :* 61 000 m²
*Floors :* max. 17
*Architects :* MBE, DGM & Associés, Atelier Aconcept

Construction of the first lots has recently started.


----------



## AchilleFF

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Quartier Paul Hochart
> 
> Location :* L'Haÿ-les-Roses
> *Status :* Under construction
> *Estimated completion :* 2026
> *Type :* Mixed-use
> *Floor area :* 61 000 m²
> *Floors :* max. 17
> *Architects :* MBE, DGM & Associés, Atelier Aconcept
> 
> Construction of the first lots has recently started.


superbe, ça construit partout et bien autour de la RN7 et Villejuif, bravo.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*The Link*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)
Official site

*Location :* La Défense (Puteaux)
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2025
*Type :* Office
*Floor area :* 130 852 m²
*Height :* 242 m
*Floors :* 50
*Architects :* PCA-STREAM 


















The building has almost reached the slab level.
























Arthur Weidmann


----------



## tuguesh

This view of La Defense


----------



## Pierre Fontaine

Olympic Aquatic Center


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Court Suzanne-Lenglen - Retractable roof

Location :* Paris, 16th arrondissement
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2023
*Type :* Tennis stadium
*Capacity :* 10,056
*Architects :* Dominique Perrault 


















The side metal structures have been installed.
























Nouvelle étape dans la construction de la couverture mobile sur le court Suzanne-Lenglen | Fédération française de tennis


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

The department and luxury stores in the french capital with their 2022 Christmas window displays and decorations.








































































































© Thibaut Voisin / Jared Chulski / Kristen Pelou / Arthur Weidmann​


----------



## Hourdel

*Campus Agro Paris - Saclay

Location :* Palaiseau
*Status :* Complete
*Type :* Higher education institution and research center
*Floor area :* 66 000 m²
*Architects :* Marc Mimram

This campus regroups the AgroParisTech school, a higher education school in the fields of agronomy and life sciences, and the INRAE, a public research institute dedicated to agriculture and environment.































































































Agro Paris Tech Campus / Marc Mimram


Completed in 2022 in Saclay, France. Images by Erieta Attali. The Agro Paris Tech campus finds a great coherence, both in its representation on the Plateau de Saclay, in the internal links and paths, and in its...




www.archdaily.com


----------



## SOG

ZeusUpsistos said:


> The department and luxury stores in the french capital with their 2022 Christmas window displays and decorations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © Thibaut Voisin / Jared Chulski / Kristen Pelou / Arthur Weidmann​


Christmas Paris is the most gorgeous city in the world. It embodies all the luxury dreamy capitalist landscape that comes with this period. It is indeed in our collective imagination, just with NYC and London, the three urban landscapes that we associate the most with these festivities. Cinema and literature's impact have both been huge in that sense.


----------



## KiffKiff

More christmas pics (by LesfacadesdeParis on Instagram)


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

2022 CTBUH Awards

The Tour Trinity (La Défense), designed by Cro&Co Architecture, has been elected "Best Tall Office Building" ahead notably of One Vanderbilt (New-York) and 130 Lonsdale Street (Melbourne). 
















































*©* Luc Boegly​


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Prix Versailles 2022

_La Samaritaine_ and _Le Grand Contrôle_ have won the Prix Versailles 2022 in the categories "Shopping Malls" (World) and "Hotels" (Europe) respectively.

*La Samaritaine (Paris)*, SANAA / SRA Architectes / Lagneau Architectes








































© Simón García / Luc Boegly / Stéphane Aboudaram | WE ARE CONTENT(S)


*Le Grand Contrôle (Versailles)*, Christophe Tollemer / Bortolussi








































© Renee Kemps​


----------



## Axelferis

*Paris Charles De gaulle Terminal 1 reopening (phase 1):

Location :* Roissy
*Status :* Phase 1 finished (was closed since 2020 march)
*Type :* Airport renovation/extension
*Surface*: 5600 m²
*Architects/Designers: *Maxime Liautard et Hugo Toro

(merging of ex satellites 1/2/3)




























source




























Sources





































sources



































































sources
sources
sources
sources



https://presse.groupeadp.fr/reouverture-du-terminal-1-de-laeroport-paris-cdg/?lang=fr



*Companies which operate in early 2023 at Terminal 1:*
Aegean Airlines
Aer Lingus
Air Algérie
Air Canada
Air India
Air Madagascar
Air Sénégal
All Nippon Airways
Asiana Airlines
Austrian Airlines
Brussels Airlines
Bulgaria Air
Cathay Pacific Airways
Cyprus
Egyptair
Emirates
Etihad Airways
Eurowings
Fly One
Icelandair
Iran Air
Kuwait Airways
LOT
Lufthansa
Norwegian
Oman Air
Qatar Airways
SAS
SATA Açores
Saudia
Singapore Airlines
Sky Express
Srilankan Airlines
Swiss Intl. Air Lines
Turkish Airlines
United Airlines​


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Musée du Grand Siècle

Location :* Saint-Cloud
*Status :* Proposed
*Estimated completion :* 2026
*Type :* Museum
*Architects :* Rudy Ricciotti

Rehabilitation and extension project of the Caserne Sully, a former barrack located near the parc de Saint-Cloud, into a museum dedicated to the 17th century. Work is expected to start this Spring.


----------



## ArmLc

Amazing


----------



## hseugut

Rudy Riccotti = Fake white concrete trees. Still like it.


----------



## Neric007

We need more Ricciotti's work in Paris. I really like his designs.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

He has done a decent amount of projects in recent years already, including the following :

_Département des Arts de l'Islam - Musée du Louvre, 2012_









_Stade Jean Bouin, 2013_









_Îlot T8, 2013_









_19M, 2021_









_Kanal, 2021_









_Complexe omnisports Alain Mimoun, 2021_








© Lisa Ricciotti / Franck Deletang / Arthur Weidmann


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Happy new year everyone !*

























© AFP​


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

_The Best of 2022_

Selection of some of the most interesting and important projects completed in 2022.
























_*Sciences Po Campus 2022*, Wilmotte & Associés / Moreau Kusunoki_
© Martin Argyroglo / Maris Mezulis

























_*Dior Flagship Montaigne*, Peter Marino_
© Kristen Pelou / Adrien Dirand

























_*La Félicité*, David Chipperfield Architects / CALQ_
© Arthur Weidmann / Simon Menges

















_*X*, Studio Vincent Eschalier_
© Axel Dahl / Arthur Weidmann

















_*InDéfense & Okko Hotel Les Groues*, 3XN / SRA Architectes_
© Jared Chulski

























_*National Library of France - Site Richelieu*, Bruno Gaudin_
© Takuji Shimmura

















_*Gaîté Montparnasse*, MVRDV_
© Ossip van Duivenbode / Arthur Weidmann

















_*Stream Building*, PCA-STREAM_
© Arthur Weidmann

















_*Musée Albert Kahn*, Kengo Kuma_
© Michel Denance

















_*L1ve*, Baumschlager Eberle_
© Arthur Weidmann / Eiffage

























_*Tour Hekla*, Jean Nouvel_
© Thierry Lewenberg-Sturm / Arthur Weidmann​


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

_A look at 2023_

Selection of some of the most interesting and important projects that will/should be completed this year.
















_*Adidas Arena*, SCAU / NP2F_

















_*Arboretum*, Leclercq Associés / Nicolas Laisné / DREAM / Hubert & Roy_

















_*Centre Aquatique Olympique*, Ateliers 234 / VenhoevenCS_

















_*Court Suzanne-Lenglen - Retractable roof*, Dominique Perrault_

















_*Keiko*, Loci Anima_

















_*La Pagode*, Loci Anima_

















_*Metro Line 11 Extension to Rosny-Bois-Perrier*, Richez Associés / Marc Mimram_

















_*Musée de la Marine*, Snøhetta_

















_*Tour Aurore*, Viguier / Sisto Studios_

















_ *Wood Up*, LAN_​


----------



## Axelferis

Paris new year fireworks:


----------



## hseugut

@ZeusUpsistos you are a (half) god !


----------



## milo92

Une deuxième grue Potain MDT série 300 a été montée sur le chantier du petit (trop !) bâtiment "Inspire" à structure en bois à Puteaux.
(détails Avec Inspire, BNP Paribas Real Estate succombe à l’immeuble en bois - Defense-92.fr)


----------



## Pierre Fontaine

*Vanves*
Refurbishment of an office building (ongoing). 
Location








Un projet 360 pour requalifier l'entrée de ville


En 2022, un nouveau projet d'aménagement va voir le jour. Situé dans le quartier du Plateau, le projet 360 a démarré à la fin de l'année 2021 pour une livraison prévue en 2024. L'occasion pour la municipalité d'offrir un nouveau visage à l'entrée de ville côté Paris et de s'inscrire dans une...




www.vanves.fr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

hseugut said:


> @ZeusUpsistos you are a (half) god !


What do you mean "half" ?! As king of gods, I cannot tolerate such blasphemy !


----------



## Matt2021

🌩🌩🌩🌩🌩🌩🌩🌩🌩🌩🌩


----------



## hseugut

ZeusUpsistos said:


> What do you mean "half" ?! As king of gods, I cannot tolerate such blasphemy !


Cause I guess you are also (half) human . Keep up the good work, you are a legend.


----------



## Igor_sp

ZeusUpsistos said:


> _A look at 2023_
> 
> Selection of some of the most interesting and important projects that will/should be completed this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Adidas Arena*, SCAU / NP2F_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Arboretum*, Leclercq Associés / Nicolas Laisné / DREAM / Hubert & Roy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Centre Aquatique Olympique*, Ateliers 234 / VenhoevenCS_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Court Suzanne-Lenglen - Retractable roof*, Dominique Perrault_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Keiko*, Loci Anima_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*La Pagode*, Loci Anima_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Metro Line 11 Extension to Rosny-Bois-Perrier*, Richez Associés / Marc Mimram_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Musée de la Marine*, Snøhetta_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Tour Aurore*, Viguier / Sisto Studios_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ *Wood Up*, LAN_​



Beautiful_* Dior Flagship!*_

I really liked how the Seiko boutique turned out

*Grand Seiko Boutique Vendome*

The store locates in Place Vendôme plaza, which is renowned as the best location for luxury boutiques in Paris. In contrast with applying typical “Marble +Metal” combination, we intended to create a space with completely different materials and atmosphere.

For distinguished experience on “Japanese watch brand”, bamboo sumushiko and tatami were selected as main materials. Sumushiko has been a signature material of KKAA since it was first used in Fujiya Ryokan Ginzan Onsen project, located in Yamagata. Tatami is not commonly used as display platform, and this time we challenged using it as display platform.



























































































Source


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

hseugut said:


> Cause I guess you are also (half) human . Keep up the good work, you are a legend.


Oh, what a bummer. I've always thought I was 100% god !


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Les Ardoines Station*















*Location :* Vitry
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2025
*Floor area :* 5 988 m²
*Architects :* Valode et Pistre
*Connections : 🚊*RER C


































Source


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Biome

Location :* Paris, 15th arrondissement
*Status :* Complete renovation / extension
*Completion :* 2022
*Type :* Office
*Floor area :* 26 692 m²
*Architects :* YMA, Jouin Manku









































































© Alexis Paoli / Arthur Weidmann


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Adidas Arena*
Specific thread (fr)

*Location :* Paris, 18th arrondissement
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2023
*Type :* Arena
*Floor area :* 26 405 m²
*Capacity :* 8,000
*Architects :* NP2F, SCAU 


























© Nicolas Grosmond


----------



## Hourdel

*X24 - Pôle rectoral de l'Académie de Créteil

Location :* Créteil
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2024
*Type :* Office
*Floor area :* 21 000 m²
*Architects :* DREAM, KOZ Architectes

This building will house the services of the regional education authority (rectorat de Créteil).













































Source
Source


----------



## milo92

Les travaux avancent, j'ai l'impression que c'est Vinci qui va construire. J'espère qu'ils ne vont pas utiliser des immondes grues Liebherr à cabine latérale 🤐


----------

